# Lapierre Spicy



## mkernbach (3. Oktober 2009)

Ähnlich wie beim Froggy Thread:



TeamAlter schrieb:


> Was für einen Ausstattung habt ihr?
> Wie seid ihr damit zufrieden?
> Wie harmonieren Dämpfer und Gabel bei euch?
> 
> Empfehlungen, neue Parts, ...



Werde heute und morgen anfangen Informationen aus dem Sammelthread hier nach und nach reinzuposten...

Mein Aufbau:

Spicy 916 '09

Gabel/Dämpfer Fox 36 Talas RC2 / Fox Float RP23 
Bremsen: Formula R1 180/180 (bald evtl. Hope M4/Mini!)
Bereifung: Maxxis Highroller 2,5" 2ply 60a
VR/HR Nabe: Hope Pro II
Felgen: Mavic 521EN
Lenker: Race Face Atlas FR 785mm
Vorbau: Hope
Griffe: Syntace Moto mit Hope Stopfen
Kurbel: Saint 2fach mit Shaman Commander Carbon Kefü
Schaltwerk: Saint
Shifter: XT
Pedale: NC 17 Sudpin III S-Pro
Gewicht: 14,7kg mit Highroller Bereifung, ansonsten 14,3kg

Aktuelles Bild habe ich leider nicht. Werde ich die Tage nachreichen..

Bis auf die Bremsen bin ich derzeit zufrieden. Bei den lokalen Trails reicht sie zwar, aber im Bikepark versagt sie kläglich. Fading ohne Ende.. Ich bremse wohl zuviel. ;-)
Daher werde ich die Formula wohl demnächst rausschmeißen und vorne ne Hope M4 203er und hinten ne Hope Mini 180er reinbauen..


----------



## maxxmaxx (3. Oktober 2009)

_*Testbericht*_ Spicy 316​
Hab mein Spicy jetzt ungefähr ein Jahr und bin wirklich zufrieden.
Damals stand ich zwischen der Entscheidung Specialized Enduro vs. Aufbau im Laden vs. Lapierre Zesty vs. Lapierre Spicy. Das Speci hat mir einfach nicht zugesagt beim Fahren und beim Aufbau im Laden hatte ich ein schlechtes Bauchgefühl 

 Also stand ich zwischen der Entscheidung Zesty oder Spicy, da ich damals mehr Allmountain gefahren bin tendierte ich eher zum Zesty, weil ich nicht unnötig Gewicht mitschleppen wollte und das Zesty was billiger war. Allerdings hab ich mich dank der guten Beratung im Mtb-Store dann für das Spicy entschieden, da es mehr fürs  bergab fahren geeignet ist.
Wenn ihr also überlegt vllt. doch etwas mehr bergab zu fahren , dann rate ich euch zum Spicy, damals hätte ich nicht gedacht, dass ich heute so fahren würde und jetzt wäre das Zesty wohl auch etwas überfordert . Wenn ihr Touren fahren wollt und dabei bergab trotzdem Reserven haben wollt, dann ist das Spicy wirklich eine Eier-legende-Wollmilchsau. 

Zum Rahmen: Was die Geometrie angeht muss ich sagen, dass Lapierre wirklich sauber gearbeitet hat, diese Technik mit der Kettenspannung (OST), die das Wippen unterdrückt funktioniert super, sodass jetzt auch andere Hersteller das Prinzip nutzen. Beim Kauf hatte ich schon überlegt einen Dämpfer und eine Gabel mit Lockout reinzubauen, weil ich nicht glauben konnte, dass man ohne Lockout einen Berg relativ wippfrei hochfahren könnte, aber dank der kompetenten Beratung habe ich das dann gelassen und es wirklich nicht bereut.
 Meine Kollegen stellen, bevor es bergauf geht, immer den Lockout Hebel um und wenn sie oben ankommen sind, lösen sie ihn wieder. Beim Spicy setzt man sich drauf und fährt einfach...
 Dabei hilft der SAG Indikator einem beim Einstellen des richtigen negativ Federwegs. Wenn man CC fährt will man ein straffes Fahrwerk, für einen bessere Kraftübertragung, dabei ist der SAG Indikator auf XC, also bei 17mm. Wenn man Enduro fährt, dann will man bergab ein Fahrwerk haben, was möglichst alles gut wegfedert, dann steht der SAG Indikator auf XR , also bei 21mm . Der einzige Haken, meiner Meinung nach, ist, dass wenn man etwas größere Sprünge macht, wo die Landung nicht so optimal ist, man den Druck im Dämpfer erhöhen muss, dann federt das Fahrwerk jedoch nicht mehr so gut Wurzeln und kleinere Sachen weg. Aus diesem Grund habe ich mir einen DHX Air 3 eingebaut, wobei ich eine leichte Verbesserungen feststellen konnte, jedoch muss ich den Dämpfer erst noch richtig einstellen (dann werde ich nochmal einen kurzen Bericht posten).

Die Austattung ist meiner Meinung nach wirklich gut, die Bremsen haben einen sehr guten Druckpunkt, die Schaltung arbeitet auch einigermaßen zuverlässig und die Laufräder haben schon einige verpatzte Landungen weggesteckt.

Jetzt überlege ich gerade welche negativen Dinge ich noch anführen könnte, mir fällt nicht wirklich etwas ein, ich finde das Anleiger sich etwas schwierig fahren lassen, wobei dies auch an der Unfähigkeit des Fahrers liegen könnte 

Zur Optik muss ich wohl nix sagen, die rot elox. Teile und die ganzen Details mit denen Lapierre ein wunderschönes Fahrrad konstruiert hat, zaubern immer wieder ein Lächeln in mir hervor wenn ich es aus der Garage hole.  

Als Tipp würde ich euch noch empfehlen andere Reifen drauf zu ziehen, zumindest wenn ihr mehr bergab fahrt, ich hab den Maxxis Ardent in 2,4 und bin super zufrieden.

Bin jetzt ein paar Mal in kleineren Bikeparks gewesen, natürlich sollte man es nich übertreiben, aber bis jetzt hatte ich noch keine Probleme. Wenn ihr euch aber das Ziel setzt wirklich mehr Freerider zu fahren dann ist ein Freerider nun mal besser als ein Enduro, auch wenn ein Enduro schön leicht ist.

Eine Teileliste will ich jetzt nich noch zusammenstellen, eigtl. ist alles orginal, außer der DHX Air 3, neue Odi Griffe und NC-17 Sudpin III Pedale.

Zum Schluss dürft ihr auch noch einen Blick auf mein Radl werfen 








Und noch ein Video, wie gesagt, auf Dauer nicht empfehlenswert aber für einen kleinen Abstecher in den Bikepark reichts noch... Video

In dem Sinne
Ride on, hoffentlich auf einem Spicy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sumsemann (3. Oktober 2009)

Schöner Bericht...

was mir nur etwas aufstößt ist, dass es nur "eingeschrängt" fürn Bikepark taugt.

War letzte Woche bei PAPA M.... im Laden um mir neben meinem Carbon CC Hardtail noch nen Bike grade für´n Bikepark zu kaufen.

Es ist das 516er Spicy geworden.

Einsatzgebiet kleinere aber ruppigere Touren im Teutoburger Wald, für die ich meine Carbon Bike ungerne nehmen möchte, sowie regelmäßige Besuche des Bikeparks in Winterberg.

Die ganz heftigen Sachen werde ich wahrscheinlich nicht fahren, aber wer weiss...

Währ nun sehr ärgerlich wenn ich dann jedesmal hoffen muss, dass das Bike ganz bleibt.

LG
Matthias


----------



## RS-68 (3. Oktober 2009)

Hier meine Mirage 2000 D (weitere Bilder im Album):







Lapierre Spicy 316, Bj.2008, Rahmengröße: M

*Ausstattung:*

Gabel / Dämpfer: Fox 36 Van R / Fox RP 23
LRS: Mavic Crossmax SX 09
Bremsanlage: Hope Tech M4 Stahlflex, Floating Disc 203 / 180mm
Schalthebel / Schaltwerk: SRAM X0 (Medium Cage)
Kurbel / Umwerfer / Kasette / Kette: Shimano XT
Vorbau / Sattelstütze: Thomson Elite (Vorbau 90mm, 10°)
Lenker: Syncros FR 7075 (9°, 680mm)
Griffe: FUNN Combat Grips
Steuersatz: Hope Integral
Sattel: Selle Italia SLR T1
Sattelklemme: Syntace Superlock
Pedale: Time Z-Control
Bashguard: NC17 C4
Kefü: Shaman (vom Papa)
Gewicht: k.A.

Bereifung:
Tour: Schwalbe FA v./h. 2,35"
Hausrunde: Schwalbe MM(GG) 2,35" v. / FA 2,4" h.

*Einsatzprofil:

*Geländetiefflug* 
*Hauptsächlich Touren bis 70km und 1200hm. Oder kürzere Touren mit Gas bergab stehen lassen. Enduro eben...

*Erfahrungsbericht:*
Ein waschechtes, tourentaugliches Enduro. Die Sitzposition ist kategorietypisch etwas hecklastig was aber erst bei Steigungen >20% zu einem steigendem Vorderrad führt. Bergauf muss man dennoch geringe Abstriche machen, da der Druck aufs Pedal nicht ganz von oben kommt. Im Vergleich zu meinem vorigen Rad, einem Viergelenker mit zentraler Sitzposition, bin ich bergauf etwas langsamer. Das ist mir aber egal. Denn bergab wird man von dem etwas längeren Radstand und der hervoragenden Fahrwekskinematik fürstlich entlohnt. Man merkt dann ganz klar das die Kiste auf Speed getrimmt ist: sehr ruhiger lauf, schluckt wie ein Luder. Sehr positiv bemerkbar macht sich dann auch die hohe Rahmensteifigkeit. Absenkbare oder blockierbare Federelemente habe ich bisher nicht vermisst. Brauch ich auch nicht: was nicht dran ist kann auch nicht kaputt gehen und die Perfomance der Federelemente ist sehr gut (Wobei ich als Stahlfeder-Fan vieleicht noch hinten wechseln werde). Ansonsten schließe ich mich maxxmaxx an was die Wippfreiheit und den Rest angeht.

*Tips:*

Reifen mit ordentlich Grip aufziehen. Das Fahrwerk kann einiges! Bei den 2010er Modellen ist das ja anscheinend berücksichtigt worden.

Zugführung bei den 08er Modellen: 
Kann man innen an den Kettenstreben entlangführen. Sieht aufgeräumter aus und  die Gefahr irgendwo hängenzubleiben ist geringer








Kefü-Rolle leiser machen


----------



## mkernbach (3. Oktober 2009)

Gibt doch Garantie. ;-)

Mit der passenden Fahrtechnik solltest du im Bikepark keine Probleme haben. Nur größere Sachen würde ich auslassen.


----------



## maxxmaxx (3. Oktober 2009)

Sag mal wieviele Ritzel hast du vorne?

Übrigens der Lenker ist sehr geil


----------



## RS-68 (3. Oktober 2009)

maxxmaxx schrieb:


> Sag mal wieviele Ritzel hast du vorne?
> 
> Übrigens der Lenker ist sehr geil



2. Die normal verbauten. Ich hab lediglich das dritte KB gegen den BG getauscht

Danke! (Ich werd's an Syncros weiterleiten)


----------



## maxxmaxx (4. Oktober 2009)

mkernbach schrieb:


> Gibt doch Garantie. ;-)
> 
> Mit der passenden Fahrtechnik solltest du im Bikepark keine Probleme haben. Nur größere Sachen würde ich auslassen.


Now da question! Was sind größere Sachen?   Ist immer schwierig sowas zu definieren..


----------



## Sumsemann (4. Oktober 2009)

maxxmaxx schrieb:


> Now da question! Was sind größere Sachen?   Ist immer schwierig sowas zu definieren..



...wohl wahr.

Also was mich betrifft, so bin ich erstmal auf die DH Strecke in Winterberg scharf. Da würde ich zunächst aber die Sprünge auslassen.

Wenn die Fahrtechnik dann mit der Zeit kommt, dann will ich aber sowohl dort an Geschwindigkeit zulegen wie auch die Sprünge mitnehmen...

LG
Matthias

P.S. Der Lenker von RS-68 gefällt mir übrigens auch  Echt schick, wenn ich mir nicht grad den Race Face Atlas auf meine 516er gemacht hätte, dann würde der bestimmt auch auf meiner eh zu Langen Wunschliste stehen


----------



## Paolo (4. Oktober 2009)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> ...wohl wahr.
> 
> Also was mich betrifft, so bin ich erstmal auf die DH Strecke in Winterberg scharf. Da würde ich zunächst aber die Sprünge auslassen.
> 
> ...



Du brauchst keine Angst zu haben. Solange du keine Meterhohen Drops machst und dabei keine unsaubere Landung hast kannst du mit dem Spicy sicherlich alles machen.
Früher haben wir mit weitaus weniger Federweg, Gabeln mit 28mm Standrohren usw. Downhill Rennen bestritten. Dabei ging es auch durch heftige Steinbrüche und über Meterweite Sprünge. Gehalten hat das Zeug trotzdem. 
Nur mal so als Denkanstoß.  
Ein Spicy wäre ende der 90er ein reinrassiges DH Bike gewesen.


----------



## Sumsemann (4. Oktober 2009)

Paolo schrieb:


> Du brauchst keine Angst zu haben. Solange du keine Meterhohen Drops machst und dabei keine unsaubere Landung hast kannst du mit dem Spicy sicherlich alles machen.
> Früher haben wir mit weitaus weniger Federweg, Gabeln mit 28mm Standrohren usw. Downhill Rennen bestritten. Dabei ging es auch durch heftige Steinbrüche und über Meterweite Sprünge. Gehalten hat das Zeug trotzdem.
> Nur mal so als Denkanstoß.
> Ein Spicy wäre ende der 90er ein reinrassiges DH Bike gewesen.



Dank Dir...

...dann brauche ich mir ja keine Gedanken zu machen, denn meterhohe Drops werde ich mit meinen 37 Jahren bestimmt nicht mehr anfangen.

Will halt neben dem CC Biken meinen "Spieltrieb" im Bikepark ausleben. Bin auf dem Gebiet aber noch absoluter Neuling und alles was ich z.Z. in dem Bereich fahre ist erstmal noch sehr "vorsichtig"

Für mich ist ja schon die Lämmershagener Treppe aufregend 


Mit der Zeit hoffe ich dann aber auf ausreichend Fahrtechnik um es auf einer DH Strecke auch mal "krachen" zu lassen. Aber eben ohne meterhohe Sprünge...

LG
Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (4. Oktober 2009)

Paolo schrieb:


> Du brauchst keine Angst zu haben. Solange du keine Meterhohen Drops machst und dabei keine unsaubere Landung hast kannst du mit dem Spicy sicherlich alles machen.
> Früher haben wir mit weitaus weniger Federweg, Gabeln mit 28mm Standrohren usw. Downhill Rennen bestritten. Dabei ging es auch durch heftige Steinbrüche und über Meterweite Sprünge. Gehalten hat das Zeug trotzdem.
> Nur mal so als Denkanstoß.
> Ein Spicy wäre ende der 90er ein reinrassiges DH Bike gewesen.



Mein DH Rad hatte 90 noch gar keine Federgabel...Da hats mir einfach an Geld und Angebot gemangelt...Und Tomac der blöde Hund hatte sogar nen Rennradlenker drauf...und Weltmeister is der Typ damit auch noch geworden...


----------



## Papa Midnight (4. Oktober 2009)

Am 18.10.09 gehts nochmal nach Willingen! Abfahrt ab Shoptür Radstand. Bitte anmelden!


----------



## Paolo (4. Oktober 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Mein DH Rad hatte 90 noch gar keine Federgabel...Da hats mir einfach an Geld und Angebot gemangelt...Und Tomac der blöde Hund hatte sogar nen Rennradlenker drauf...und Weltmeister is der Typ damit auch noch geworden...



Stimmt, der alte Mann (damals ja noch jung und frisch) ist wirklich mit einem Rennradlenker mal WM geworden. 
Anfang der 90er gab es natürlich noch gar keine Federgabeln. Die kamen ja erst irgendwann um 95/96 meine ich. Ein Freund von mir hatte sich gleich die erste Marzocchi gekauft. Sauschwer und mies in der Funktion. 
Mit der RS Judy DH und DHO sowie Fimoco Gabeln bin ich damals DH gefahren. Die RS haben das alles problemlos mitgemacht. Wenngleich die Funktion schlecht war. Nur die Fimoco Doppelbrücke hatte es mal die Standrohre verbogen. 
Auf jeden Fall wäre ich damals froh gewesen wenn es so etwas wie ein Spicy gegeben hätte. Da war man doch noch ganz weit von entfernt.
Daher braucht man da wirklich keine Angst zu haben das einem das Rad gleich unter den Füßen wegbricht.

Edit: Kennst du die Rahmengewichte vom Zesty sowie Spicy?


----------



## Papa Midnight (4. Oktober 2009)

Äh...nö. Sorry. Wir haben die immer als Komplettbike verkauftund deswegen nie einzeln gewogen. Zumal die Alu bikes schwerer sind als die carbonbestückten.


----------



## hopfer (4. Oktober 2009)

abo


----------



## JENSeits (5. Oktober 2009)

_*Testbericht*_ Spicy 316

Hi,

ich hab seit knapp 2 Monaten (Mitte August) mein geliebtes Spicy. Zu meiner Vorgeschichte, ich bin vorher nur ein anders MTB wirklich im Wald gefahren. Ein Focus Fat Boy Hardtail. Die CC Mühle war aber i-wann nicht mehr das was ich mit meinen 95kg zum heizen nehmen konnte.
Daher hab ich mich auf die Socken gemacht und nach nem Enduro gesucht. Das trifft meinen Einsatzbereich deutlich besser als CC. Und wie der Zufall so will führte mich die Suche zum Papa nach Bielefeld wo das letzte verfügbare in RH L auf mich wartete  Schnell das Geld besorgt und zugeschlagen. Mittlerweile hab ich knappe 700km runter. Macht einfach richtig Spaß mit dem auf Touren zugehen (40km).

Rahmen:  Der Rahmen gefällt mir von der Geo her sehr gut, da er auch sehr wenig wippt für 160mm. Zudem mag ich die kleinen Details wie SAG-Anzeige um nur ein Highlight zu nennen.

Ausstattung:   Für den Preis finde ich die Ausstattung sehr ordentlich, nur die Bereifung war nicht so toll. Dazu später mehr 

Defekte:   Ein evtl. selbstverschuldeten Platten nach <1km auf ner Treppe  leigt aber an den Contis, hatte das schonmal mitm alten Bike. Dazu kam, nach 350km glaube ich, das sich das Schaltwerk verabschiedet hat. Die feder überdrehte, da half selbst der Carbon-Schaltwerk-Schutz nichts. Ist einfach Pech.

Modifikationen:    Habe die Contis gegen angefahrene 2,25er Fat Alberts vom CC getauscht und anstatt des SLX Schaltwerks tut nun ein XT seinen Dienst. Ich habe noch die Kabel und Leitungen mit Kabelbindern verbunden und gut ist. Ebenfalls klar sind natürlich solche Sachen wie Tacho, Beleuchtung etc. Allerdings musste ich die Feder inner Gabel tauschen, da sie mir zu weich war.

Wunschliste:    Möchte mir die Sherman Enduro Carbo Kettenführung kaufen. Allerdings funktioniert diese hingegen der Angaben nur biszu 40 Zähnen. Ich brauche aber die vollen 44  Außerdem wird demnächst ne Kindshock I900 kommen, vorraus gesetzt denn sie wird Papa in Laden geliefert. Außerdem soll bald die Bereifung gewechselt werden für den Winter.

Einsatzgebiet:   Momentan fahre ich gar nicht mehr, da ich mir das Schlüsselbein zerfetzt hab. JA beim biken  Leider auch mitm Spicy. Nachts nen Blackout für ne halbe Sekunde gehabt und das wars -.- in Wochen geht es wieder los und daher wirds auch im Winter gefahren bei Schnee und Salz  aufn Straßen. Bis ich im Wald bin lege ich 8km zurück. Dann gehts ab die 330hm hoch und auf die Trails. Zusätzlich einfach mal unseren Weg durch Gebirge auffer Kuppe bis ich keine Lust mehr hab. Außerdem benutze ich es als Rad falls ich nicht zur Arbeit gefahren werden kann. Sind dann so ziemlich genau 10km die ich fahre. Dauert 20 bis 25 Minuten. Also auch das geht wunderbar  Aufn Trails jedenfalls schluckt es recht ordentlich viel weg. Die Sprünge die ich bisher gefahren bin gingen auch Problemlos. Natürlich macht es auch auf unseren Treppen hier ne gute Figur. Danach lässt es sich auch gut mitm Wheelie durch Stadt jagen  Einzig der Stoppie gelingt mir noch nicht sogut wie mitm 130mm HT. Aber denke das legt sich mit der Zeit.

Fazit:    Das Bike ist genau die Eierlegende Wohlmilschsau die ich gesucht habe. Spitzen Teil und wärmstens zu empfehlen. Auch dem Tunerherzen wird es gefallen. Viele Details wie z.B. die roten Elox Teile bringen viele Möglichkeiten. Es ist einfach "WÜRZIG" 


Hoffe es kann bei der Entscheidung weiterhelfen 

LG Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clausi87 (5. Oktober 2009)

balt kommt mein spicy und so solls dann man aussehen ...was meint ihr...
-hollfeller 40mmvorbau
-easton monkey lite dh
-hope pro2/dt 5.1 
-e-13 drs


----------



## JENSeits (5. Oktober 2009)

Gold ist nicht so meine Farbe aber is ja Geschmacksache ... Hauptsache dir gefällts 

zu den Teilen kann ich nichts quallifiziertes sagen


----------



## RS-68 (5. Oktober 2009)

-hollfeller 40mmvorbau: 

Zu schwer, gibt vor allem schönere (Straitline)

-easton monkey lite dh: 

Ich mag kein Carbon beim MTB, das Geld würd ich lieber in einen gescheiten Alu-Lenker und was anderes investieren

-hope pro2/dt 5.1 

-e-13 drs


----------



## hopfer (5. Oktober 2009)

e.13 DRS: :kotz:
ist von der Funktion zwar gut aber viel zu anfÃ¤llig die rolle lÃ¶st sich regelmÃ¤Ãig in ihre Bestandteile auf und der Plastik Schutz bekommt Risse.

Dann doch Lieber fÃ¼r 30â¬ eine NC-17


----------



## mkernbach (5. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe wie bereits hier beschrieben eine Shaman Racing Commander Kefü.





(Bild von Papa Midnight)

Sieht schick aus, ist zwar (noch) tierisch laut aber funktioniert super. 

Muss morgen dringend mal Bilder machen..


----------



## hopfer (5. Oktober 2009)

was sollen eigentlich die zwei schrauben Löcher?


----------



## mkernbach (5. Oktober 2009)

Für nen Adapter bei Rahmen ohne ISCG Aufnahme? Keine Ahnung, müsste lügen.


----------



## maxxmaxx (5. Oktober 2009)

Edit: Sorry, war Quatsch   Wollte das gleiche schreiben wie mein Vorredner, aber beim genaueren betrachten sind ja die längeren Löcher für ISCG, kp was das soll...


----------



## clausi87 (5. Oktober 2009)

ich denk mal das die löcher für nen e-13 taco bash sind...


----------



## mkernbach (5. Oktober 2009)

So schauts eingebaut aus:




(Klick für größer!)

Und ja, ich lebe in eine Höhle. 

Edit: 
Woah, 3 Markennamen auf einem Bild. Und alle unbeabsichtigt..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (5. Oktober 2009)

sieht gut aus ... hast also nur 2 Kb drauf oder?


----------



## mkernbach (5. Oktober 2009)

Jep. Hab die serienmäßige XTR Kurbel mit Blättern an mein X-Control drangebaut und mir dafür die zweifach Saint geholt..

Die Diskussion ob man ein drittes Blatt braucht oder nicht hatten wir ja schon...


----------



## Sumsemann (5. Oktober 2009)

JENSeits schrieb:


> ...
> Außerdem wird demnächst ne Kindshock I900 kommen, vorraus gesetzt denn sie wird Papa in Laden geliefert.




Er hat sie doch schon da...

Hab mein neues 516er letzte Woche gleich damit ausgestattet. Funktioniert Super und kann das Teil wirklich wärmstens empfehlen.

Die "fette" 23gr. schwerer M10 Klemmschraube für die Sattelklemmung kann man gegen ne schwarze Titan Schraube (11gr) tauschen. Spart etwas Gewicht und sieht von hinten besser aus.

Hab übrigens gestern ne ganze Kiste Schrauben fürs Spicy bestellt.
Neben der M10 Titan (schwarz) für die Sattelklemmung auch noch M6 Titan (schwarz) für die Bremssättel. 
Des weiteren alle erdenklichen Schrauben in Alu (rot) für Schaltwerk, Umwerfer, Schaltgriffe, Bremshebel...

Ebenfalls in rot: Spacer Hope (Vorbau), Schnellspanner für Hinterrad von Hope, NC17 Aheadkappe, Schaltwerkröllchen und Schrauben, Kettenblattschrauben, Die M20 Kurbelschraube (Kappe).

Micha hat mir noch ne Sattelklemme (Hope) in rot bestellt und von der Truvativ Noir Redwin das kleine rote Kettenblatt. In Verbindung mit den roten Kettenblattschrauben sieht dann die XT Kurbel sicher TOP aus 

Der Sattel wurde bereits gegen nen weißen Selle Italia SLR XP getauscht, ebenso wie die Deore Kassette und SLX Schalthebel gegen XT Komponenten.

Auf der Wunschliste stehen eigentlich nur noch die zweiteiligen R1 Bremsscheiben. (mit rotem Spider)

Damit ist das Bike eigentlich so ziemlich perfekt. Jetzt müsste ich nur noch fahren können 

LG
Matthias


----------



## Bikedude001 (6. Oktober 2009)

Das hört sich interessant an. 
Musst unbedingt ein paar Bilder posten, wenns fertig ist!


----------



## All-Maikl (6. Oktober 2009)

clausi87 schrieb:


> balt kommt mein spicy und so solls dann man aussehen ...was meint ihr...
> -hollfeller 40mmvorbau
> -easton monkey lite dh
> -hope pro2/dt 5.1
> -e-13 drs



Der schwarze Holzfeler ist echt nicht schön, hab ihn selber  warte doch auf den Hope DH Stem.
Als Lenker würd ich den sau geilen RaceFace Atlas FR in Gold nehmen.
Gegen Hope Naben kann man wohl nix sagen und die DTs können wohl auch einiges.
Über die KeFü hab ich schon ein paar mal was gelesen bzgl. Problemen.


----------



## clausi87 (6. Oktober 2009)

@all....schon mal danke für eure meinungen.


----------



## mkernbach (6. Oktober 2009)

All-Maikl schrieb:


> Der schwarze Holzfeler ist echt nicht schön, hab ihn selber  warte doch auf den Hope DH Stem.
> Als Lenker würd ich den sau geilen RaceFace Atlas FR in Gold nehmen.
> Gegen Hope Naben kann man wohl nix sagen und die DTs können wohl auch einiges.
> Über die KeFü hab ich schon ein paar mal was gelesen bzgl. Problemen.



Den Lenker kann ich auch nur empfehlen..



(klick für größer)

Anliegerkurven sind soo angenehm zu fahren.. Die Schulter wird viel weniger belastet!


----------



## JENSeits (7. Oktober 2009)

weiß jmd von euch welche maximale Reifenbreite in den Spicy Rahmen geht? Ich kann leider grade nicht runter gehen zum messen. Wollte mir aber bei nem Kumpel heue Abend neue Reifen mitbestellen. Hinten solls nen Performance FA in 2,25 oder 2,4 werden. Vorne fürn Winter ne Muddy Mary in 2,5, allerdings weiß ich nicht ob normale Mischung, Tc oder GG ?!

weiß da jmd Rat oder hat nen anderen Tipp? 


LG Jens


----------



## maxxmaxx (7. Oktober 2009)

Ich fahr MAXXIS Ardent in 2,4 geht bis jetzt super


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loti (8. Oktober 2009)

Ich fahre den FAT Albert in 2,4 Zoll und finde ihn klasse. Er hat nur einen Nachteil. Er baut für den Hinterbau sehr breit. Wenn der Reifen verschmutzt ist, schmirgelt er den Lack ab (siehe Bild). Mein Händler meint, dass es an den DT Swiss Felgen liegt. Im Gegensatz zu Mavic wären sie relativ weich und würden vom Reifen auseinandergedrückt.
Wahrscheinlich wechsle ich dann auf den FAT Albert 2,25 Zoll.













Den Muddy Mary Triple Evolution  in 2,35 Zoll fahre ich in meinem Fusion Raid und kann ihn für den Winter nur empfehlen. In 2,5 Zoll dürfte er für das Spicy hinten zu breit sein.





loti
PS: Weitere Bilder in meinem Fotoalbum


----------



## hopfer (8. Oktober 2009)

entweder du hast nicht richtig Zugehör oder du solltest deinen Händler wegsein!


----------



## mkernbach (8. Oktober 2009)

So nun gibts auch "Nightride" Fotos von mir. 

Spicy 916 '09

Gabel/Dämpfer Fox 36 Talas RC2 / Fox Float RP23
*Bremsen: Hope M4 203/183*
Bereifung: Maxxis Highroller 2,5" 2ply 60a
VR/HR Nabe: Hope Pro II
Felgen: Mavic 521EN
Lenker: Race Face Atlas FR 785mm
Vorbau: Hope
Griffe: Syntace Moto mit Hope Stopfen
Kurbel: Saint 2fach mit Shaman Commander Carbon Kefü
Schaltwerk: Saint
Shifter: XT
Pedale: NC 17 Sudpin III S-Pro
*Beleuchtung: Hope Vision 4*
Gewicht: 14,7kg mit Highroller Bereifung, ansonsten 14,3kg
(fett = neu)


----------



## JENSeits (8. Oktober 2009)

ich wollts grade sagen ... vorne sollte die mm rein und da darf man laut Fox bis zu 2,9 reinkloppen also dürfte das passen. Egal wie die Felge baut ... auseinander drücjken tut die sich von nem Reifen soweiso net  ?! Danke für dir Meinungen


----------



## exel (8. Oktober 2009)

JENSeits schrieb:


> ...ob normale Mischung, Tc oder GG ?!
> LG Jens



Im Winter würde ich dir von der weichen Mischung abraten, da die weiche Mischung bei den niedrigen Temperaturen hart wird. Und somit bringt die weiche Mischung nix mehr. Deshalb würde ich dir, je nach Geldbeutel, die Performance oder eben Triple Compound empfehlen. Ich finde der Muddy Mary is sowohl vorne als auch hinten ein super Winterreifen. Also anstatt FA kannst du den getrost hinten fahren. Ich finde den Muddy Mary im Grenzbereich gutmütiger und das macht dann vor Allem auf Schnee Spaß  Wegen der Breite kann ich dir nicht helfen. Ich bin letztes Jahr im Winter den 2,35 gefahren.


----------



## JENSeits (8. Oktober 2009)

ist zwsichen fa und mm hiten denn so ein großer Unterschied? könnte ich den auch gut bei Schlammigem Wetter fahren? Will halt nciht immer umzeihen und hätte den MM vorne den ganzen WInter drauf gelassen und hinten den FA. Im Sommer dann vorne den BB.

thx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exel (8. Oktober 2009)

JENSeits schrieb:


> ist zwsichen fa und mm hiten denn so ein großer Unterschied? könnte ich den auch gut bei Schlammigem Wetter fahren? Will halt nciht immer umzeihen und hätte den MM vorne den ganzen WInter drauf gelassen und hinten den FA. Im Sommer dann vorne den BB.
> 
> thx



Ständig die Reifen wechseln ist auch nicht mein Ding. Grad wenns matschig oder rutschig wird gefällt mir der MM wirklich gut. Im Downhill is er spurtreu und gutmütig im Wegrutschen und im Uphill hat er viel Traktion und ne gute Selbstreinigung. Im Vergleich zum FA hat der MM höhere Stollen und ein offeneres Profil. Dadurch hast du bei Matsch oder Schnee eben mehr Grip, sowohl vorne als hinten.


----------



## JENSeits (8. Oktober 2009)

jo ma schaun ... MM vorne in 2,5" und hinten in 2,35" fürn Winter. Fürn Sommer dann vllt vorne BB und hinten nen SS oder FA oder?

edit : evlt per pm weiter amchen wegen evrstopfung des threds ?!


----------



## Sumsemann (9. Oktober 2009)

Nee... nicht per PM weitermachen. Lasst uns doch an der Diskussion teilhaben... mich interessiert es auf alle Fälle.

Evtl nen Technik Fred aufmachen. Da könnren dann alle technischen Fragen Lap. bezüglich gestellt bzw diskutiert werden.

LG
Matthias


----------



## JENSeits (9. Oktober 2009)

Mhm habe deinen Eintrag zuspät gelesen. Ich füge dann mal die Nachrichten hier ein:



			
				exel schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich bin bis jetzt den MM in 2,35 vorne und hinten gefahren. Der 2,5 is natürlich schon fett, aber grad bei Schnee sicher sehr gut. Wenn mein 2,35 abgefahren is probier ich vielleicht auch den 2,5, also vorne und hinten. In meinen Hinterbau (X160) müsste der gut rein passen. Welche Reifen bist du denn bis jetzt gefahren? Weil meiner Meinung ist der Serious Sam ungeeignet für ein Enduro (zu wenig Durchschlagschutz, keine Seitenstollen). Aber mit ner Kombi aus BB, FA, MM kannst nichts falsch machen. Eventuell noch der NN. Aber den finde ich nicht so gutmütig. Der FA ein schöner Reifen für Touren, da leicht, ausreichend Durchschlagschutz und gut Grip. Der BB und MM haben mehr Durchschlagschutz und je nach Untergrund mehr Grip als der der FA. BB ist vor allem für trockene Böden und rollt auf Asphalt besser als MM. Der MM ist vor Allem im Feuchten oder auf nassen Wurzeln besser. Also je nach Einsatzzweck kannst du da mischen
> 
> Ich bin dieses Jahr nur den Muddy Mary in 2,35 gefahren. Sowohl auf Touren als auch im Park. Meiner Meinung ist das n guter Allrounder bei dem man nix falsch machen kann. Nur der Rollwiderstand auf Asphalt ist etwas hoch. Aus Interesse werd ich nach dem Winter mal was anderes testen, zB Rubber Queen oder Maxxis Reifen. Im Endeffekt muss eben jeder seine eigenen Erfahrungen machen





			
				JENSeits schrieb:
			
		

> jeder sollte sich den Reifen nach seinen Vorlieben aussuchen, das ist soweiso kalr
> 
> danke erstma für die tolle antowort!  ich bin bisher den Mountain King 2,4 (*******) und die Alberts in 2,0 gefahren. DAnn die FA in 2,25. Ich denke dann werde ich mir vorne den 2,5er MM Perf. fürn Winter holen und hinten den gleichen in 2,35. Fürn Sommer den BB Perf. in 2,4 vorne und hinten den FA in 2,35.
> Das mitm SS kam mir auhc shcon in den Sinn. NN werde ich nie montieren! Scheiß Teil wegen Abnutzung, Preis und Grip.
> ...





			
				exel schrieb:
			
		

> also auf ner EN321 ist der MM 2,35 61mm breit. Hab zwar kein Spicy, aber der müsste locker rein passen. Is ja schließlich ein Enduro und kein City-Bike.  Also ich denk mal du wirst schon nen Unterschied merken wenn du auf breite Reifen wechselst (2,4). Du kannst viel weniger Luftdruck fahren und hast dadurch schon deutlich mehr Grip. Nimm mal den Muddy Mary. Da machst nix falsch.





			
				JENSeits schrieb:
			
		

> Hehe ja ein City Bike is es bei mir auch .. nämlcih mitm Wheelie durch den enuen Brunnen der im Boden eingelassen is .. Unterbodenwäsche  aber erstw enn ich wieder fahren kann  ... lohnt sich der aufpreis zur TC Mischung?



das war der Schriftverkehr 

LG Jens


----------



## capcom (9. Oktober 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

die Chance will ich nutzen, um gleichfalls ein Loblied auf das Spicy zu singen. 

Fahre ein 09er Spicy RH46. Wiege race ready 100kg +x. Mit 1,88 habe ich bewusst den mittleren Rahmen gewählt. Die Oberrohrlänge von 600mm gibt das locker her. 
Ausstattung ist in Ordnung. Habe immer die Meinung vertreten, hier ein geiles Fahrwerk gekauft zu haben und keinen Ausstattungsknaller. Aussattung heute:
Bremsenscheiben v/h 203mm Shimano XTR + Standard K24. Komischerweise finde ich Centerlock heute gut.. 
Sattelstütze Kindshock I900
Sudpin III Pedale
2-fach XT mit 36Ritzel, Kefü NC17, plastik Bashguard
Reifen 2.35 Highroller DH UST vorn, 2.35 LUST Highroller hinten
Griffe Sunline (dick)
36 Talas RC2

Um es gleich vorweg zu nehmen, das Bike hat mich fahrtechnisch Lichtjahre nach vorn gebracht. Ich habe mit dem Bike im Prinzip alles ausprobiert. Mehrstündige Auffahrten am Gardasee sind kein Problem. DH und Freeride in Bikeparks - ebenso möglich. Das Fahrwerk gibt gutes Feedback, taucht vor Sprüngen kaum weg und schluckt trotzdem jede Menge Unebenheiten oder Fahrfehler. Wird der Wurzelteppich zu heftig, kommt es an die Grenzen. Auch wenn meine derzeitige Risikobereitschaft es noch nicht zulässt, gehe ich davon aus, dass man in Winterberg alles fahren kann. So lange etwas Flow im Kurs ist, wird das Bike halten. Was eben nicht geht, wären eben Fahrfehler .. wie Drop ins Flat usw. Das Spicy ist ein richtiges Do it all - Bike. Wer fahrtechnisch versiert ist, wird damit heftig rangehen können.

Ein Kontrapunkt, der mir aufgefallen ist, wäre die endurolastige Sitzposition bei langen Touren. Hier macht es Sinn ein Stütze ohne Layback zu fahren. Also ggf. die I950 von Kindshock oder ne gerade Thomson usw. Ich bekomme so mehr Druck auf die Pedale. Die Versenkbarkeit der Stütze ist durch die Rahmenform beschränkt. Nur mit der versenkbaren Stütze kann voll ausgezogen und voll versenkt gefahren werden. Die 357mm Thomson schaut auch auf tiefster Position noch 10-12cm raus. Würde ggf. im Bikepark funktionieren. Fahre jedoch dort mit einer alten abgesägten Stütze. 

Also.. das leichte Spicy ist ein vollwertiges Enduro. Fahrwerk ist top. Geometrie ist super. Haltbarkeit auch bei 100kg gegeben. (bis heute  Daumen hoch!!!!


----------



## JENSeits (9. Oktober 2009)

Hi Sektenbrüder 

evlt is das heir für euch interessant .. haben das OWL Forum bekommen und von ecuh sind ja auch viele aus der Umgebung  
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=210

sry für "Spam"
LG Jens


----------



## Sumsemann (9. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

nachdem mich meine Formula K24 heute geärgert hat, habe ich mir ne Hope M4 gekauft. 

Hinten 183mm und vorne 203mm

Nun habe ich ein Problem. Die Scheibe läuft vorne HAARSCHARF an der Gabel vorbei. Da passen grad so 2 Blatt Papier zwischen und ich mache mir Gedanken wegen der Wärmeentwicklung der Scheibe und Ausstrahlung auf die Gabel...

Auch das einstellen des Bremssattels war kaum möglich. Das Langloch (zum Einstellen des Sattels) hätte eigentlich nen mm länger seien müssen.

Läuft die Scheibe bei Euch auch so knapp an der Gabel entlang (ist bei mir übrigens ne Fox Talas R36)

Kann es sein, dass das XT Laufrad nicht mittig auf der Achse sitzt. Man müsste doch das Laufrad nen paar mm auf der Achse verstellen können indem man den linken Konus nen mm losdreht, dann wieder kontert und dann den rechten Konus wieder festdreht bis die Nabe wieder spielfrei läuft. (Ich hoffe ihr versteht was ich meine)
Die Bremsscheibe würde dann ja auch nen mm von der Gabel wegkommen.

LG
Matthias

@ Papa M... das kürzen der Leitung hat super funktioniert


----------



## Papa Midnight (10. Oktober 2009)

Dummerweise ist das bei den FOX Gabeln mit Steckachse wirklich so knapp. Musst aber keine Angst haben, dass da was ankokelt ;-)


----------



## RS-68 (10. Oktober 2009)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Auch das einstellen des Bremssattels war kaum möglich. Das Langloch (zum Einstellen des Sattels) hätte eigentlich nen mm länger seien müssen.
> 
> Läuft die Scheibe bei Euch auch so knapp an der Gabel entlang (ist bei mir übrigens ne Fox Talas R36)



Ja zum ersten und ja zum zweiten. 

Ich hatte sogar das Problem das der Spider den Lack von der Gabel geraspelt hat wie hier. Ich hab dann auch zur Feile gegriffen und einen 0,5mm Spalt zwischen Spider und Gabel hergestellt. 

Das Problem tritt auch bei anderen Gabel/Laufrad Kombis auf und wurde hier diskutiert.


----------



## Ultroon (14. Oktober 2009)

So, seit heute gehöre ich auch zu den Lapierre Spicy Fahrern. Ich hab natürlich auch gleich die erste Ausfahrt gemacht und muß sagen "ABSOLUT GENIAL". Das Fahrverhalten egal ob Berg hoch oder Berg runter ist einfach geil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## avid49 (18. Oktober 2009)

Besitze auch ein Spicy 316 09,habe seit Wochen das Problem mit der Vorderradnabe.Mein Händler hat schon die Lager getauscht,hat nichts gebracht.Auf ein Neues eine neue Nabe montiert,immer noch nicht in Ordnung.Das Problem,das Vorderrad hat Spiel beim Hin-und Her bewegen ca 2mm.Ich bemerke das beim Fahren nicht,aber die Scheibe schleift den Lack von der Bremsaufnahme.Das kann doch nicht normal sein....


----------



## maxxmaxx (19. Oktober 2009)

Komisch das habe ich gestern auch gedacht, ich hatte es letztens so wie du es beschreiben hast. Dann hat mein Händler die Lager getauscht, hat glaub das hat 20 tacken gekostet, danach lief das VR auch wieder gut. Aber ich merk jetzt schon nach ein paar mal fahren, dass wieder ein bisschen Spiel rein kommt.


----------



## Papa Midnight (19. Oktober 2009)

Das liegt nicht an den Lagern. es gibt 0,2 mm Spacer und dann ist alles gut...


----------



## avid49 (19. Oktober 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Das liegt nicht an den Lagern. es gibt 0,2 mm Spacer und dann ist alles gut...




Hi,das kennt mein Händler  nicht und Lapierre wahrscheinlich auch nicht.Lapierre hat eine neue Nabe geschickt und nichts läuft.Bin  immer dieses 25km hin und zurück leid......Sorry,aber das muss mal gesagt werden!
Sollte doch mal bei dir vorbei schauen.
Vielen Dank für den Tipp!


----------



## Lappi (22. Oktober 2009)

Nach inzwischen gut 4000km mein Bericht Ã¼ber das Spicy 316.

Im Juli 2008 fuhr ich an einem schÃ¶nen WE das Lapierre Zesty zur Probe, auf unserem Haustrail flog es regelrecht Ã¼ber die Strecke. War klar, so ein Bike muss ich haben ...

Ich entschied mich dann allerdings fÃ¼r das etwas grÃ¶ssere Modell Spicy 316, welches Ã¼ber 160 cm Federweg verfÃ¼gt im Gegensatz zum Zesty mit 140 cm. 

Gleich vom Kauf weg montierte ich einen anderen Sattel ( Selle Italia Gel Flow ) der mir allerdings in den ersten Tagen die Sensoren im Hintern verbeulte. Aber so ist das halt mit der EingewÃ¶hnungszeit auf einen neuen Sattel. 

Von da ging es dann immer und immer wieder Ã¼ber unsere Hausstrecken hoch und insbesonders natÃ¼rlich runter. Da ist alles dabei, von sanften Waldwegen Ã¼ber wurzelverbaute Wanderwege bis hin zu steinigen Felsabfahrten. Egal in welcher Situation, das Spicy gibt mir immer das Feedback das da noch Reserven sind.

Der Fahreindruck ist Ã¼berragend, der Viergelenker Hinterbau arbeitet so unauffÃ¤llig und ohne stÃ¶rendes Wippen egal in welcher Position das es eine wahre Freude ist. Trotz mehrer deftigen SprÃ¼nge gab es kein Durchschlagen des DÃ¤mpfers. Durch den SAG-Indikator ( ein kleiner Strich um immer den richtigen Druck des DÃ¤mpfer zu haben) ist die Einstellung ein Kinderspiel. Mittels extra Pumpe erhÃ¶ht man den Druck oder lÃ¤sst ihn ab. Die Zugstufe ist manuell einstellbar. Der DÃ¤mpfer arbeitet im Einsatz wirklich Perfekt. ( HinterbaudÃ¤mpfer:FOX 32 Float R, 216mm EinbaulÃ¤nge27 ) Da haben die Franzosen Ihre Hausaufgaben gemacht.
An schÃ¶nen Tagen mit Stundenlangem Flow bekomme ich das Grinsen garnicht mehr aus dem Gesicht ... 
Die Fordergabel ist eine FOX 36 Van R, 160mm Federweg, die vom Ansprechverhalten Ihresgleichen sucht. Druck und Zugstufe sind einstellbar. Was allerdings hier fehlt ist eine Absenkung, schade eigentlich, das erschwert einem manchmal das Bergauffahren. Hier stelle ich dann meistens die Zugstufe langsamer ein um das Wippen zu vermindern.
Dennoch gilt fÃ¼r diese Gabel: Egal wie ruppig der Untergrund ist, die bÃ¼gelt einfach alles weg ...

Der Rahmen ist natÃ¼rlich aus Alu ( Aluminium 7005 Multibutted ) und die SchweissnÃ¤hte sind fast so schÃ¶n wie bei einem Nikolai. 
Wie der Hinterbau arbeitet ist optisch eine Augenweide, sieht man allerdings nur wenn man nebenher fÃ¤hrt !!

Die Bremsen ( Formula Oro K18 180mm Scheiben ) sind fÃ¼r das bike voll ausreichend und in jeder Situation Herr der Lage. Jedoch erscheint mir hier der Verschleiss der KlÃ¶tze recht hoch, das mag aber auch an meiner Fahrweise liegen. Das GerÃ¤usch beim Bremmsen irritiert am Anfang, gibt aber mit der zeit eher Sicherheit. 

Die Reifen waren am Anfang Conti Mount-King 2,4. ErÃ¼brigt sich ein Kommentar, die Dinger sind gut. Danach habe ich 2x Schwalbe NN montiert, sind fÃ¼r meinen damaligen Einsatzbereich besser. Z.Z. sind es Fat Alberts .... Geile Reifen !!

Ansonsten gilt fÃ¼r dieses Bike ganz einfach nur : draufsetzen und WohlfÃ¼hlen !!
Das Spicy fÃ¤hrt sich schnell berghoch und bergab wie der Teufel ...

Die Werkstattkosten halten sich in Grenzen. Bisher haben fÃ¼r Inspektionen so um die 80 â¬ herhalten mÃ¼ssen. DemnÃ¤chst schlÃ¤gt noch die Inspektion der Vordergabel mit rund 80 â¬ zu Buche.

An Verschleissteilen waren es bisher 140 â¬ fÃ¼r Reifen und ca.250 E fÃ¼r Pedale, Griffe und so.

Wirklich kaputt gegangen ist bisher noch nichts trotz so einiger StÃ¼rze.

Foto findet Ihr in meinem Profil ...


----------



## Mistral2.26 (22. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Lappi und andere

Was war bei dir Ausschlag gebend, dass du dich für das Spicy entschieden hast?

Ich stehe vor der Frage ob Zesty oder Spicy. Ich bin beide schon gefahren und mir gefallen beide. Beim Rauffahren (was ich gerne mache) das Zesty genauso wie das Spicy beim runterfahren (was ich auch gerne mache). Ich müsste eigentlich beide kaufen. 

Grundsätzlich zeiht es mich eher zum Spicy hin, befürchte aber, dass es für den Gigathlon und andere Anlässe zu klobig ist. Beim Zesty habe ich das Gefühl, dass ich an die Grenze stosse bei Abfahrten, wie ich es jetzt bereits tue.

Wie entscheiden?
Kann ich mit dem Spicy in den Alpen 60km-Touren fahren, ohne das Gefühl zu haben, einen Traktor mitzuziehen?

Dani


----------



## maxxmaxx (22. Oktober 2009)

Mistral2.26 schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich zeiht es mich eher zum Spicy hin, befürchte aber, dass es für den Gigathlon und andere Anlässe zu klobig ist. Beim Zesty habe ich das Gefühl, dass ich an die Grenze stosse bei Abfahrten, wie ich es jetzt bereits tue.
> 
> 
> Dani


Im Zweifelsfall immer das "dickere" Bike nehmen. Du kannst wirklich nur schlecht abschätzen wie du dich in der nächsten Zeit, fahrtechnisch, entwickelst. Ich mach mittlerweile Sachen mit dem Spicy, wo ich nicht gedacht hätte, dass ich sie jetzt schon springen würde. Aber so ist das Spicy halt, passend für jeden Fahrstil. 
Natürlich geht das bergauffahren mit einem Zesty besser, aber das heißt nicht, dass es mit dem Spicy schlecht geht.
Außerdem ist es IMHO insbesondere für schwerer Personen besser ein solides Rad zu fahren. Ich weiß nicht wie du gebaut bist, deshalb musst du das selbst entscheiden.

Mit einem Spicy hast du mehr Reserven und ein schneller Downhill lässt einen die ganze Mühe fürs bergauf fahren vergessen.


----------



## Mistral2.26 (22. Oktober 2009)

hallo maxxmaxx

danke für die flotte antwort. wiege 70 kg nackt auf 176 cm. schöpfe ich so die 16 cm federweg aus? beim testen hatte ich nicht die möglichkeit ins grobe gelände zugehen.

vom gewicht des spicy bin ich fasziniert. zur zeit fahre ich ein 15 kg schweres bike mit 13cm federweg hinten und 14 cm vorne. das spicy würde weniger gewicht bei mehr federweg bedeuten


----------



## Sumsemann (22. Oktober 2009)

Hi,

wenn du Gabel und Dämpfer richtig einstellst, dann wirst du die 16cm Federweg auch ausnutzen.

Auch ich rate dir zum Spicy!!! 

Warst du schon mal im Bikepark? ...das kann echt zu einer Sucht werden und da bist du mit dem Spicy eindeutig besser dran!!!

LG
Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxxmaxx (22. Oktober 2009)

Bin so 197 und so 85 kg mit Ausrüstung (ohne Rucksack) und bei mir passt es eigtl ganz gut, aber weniger sollte es auf keinen Fall sein.
Das mit dem voll ausschöpfen ist auch so ne Sache, weil wenn du sauber landest, dann brauchst du nicht viel Federweg, bei einer schlechten Landung bist du dankbar für jeden Millimeter. Ich hab den nachgerüsteten Dämpfer (DHX Air 3) fast voll aufgepumpt. Ich wollte eigtl. einmal testen wieviel Federweg ich von der Gabel nutze, habe es bis jetzt noch nicht geschafft, sollte aber ähnlich wie beim Dämpfer sein.

Ob du die 16cm Federweg ausnutzs liegt zunächst einmal an dem fahrrischen Können und an dem Gelände das du fährst. Ich finde, dass das gesamte Fahrwerk wirklich gut zueinander passt, bzgl. Up-/Downhill


----------



## maxxmaxx (22. Oktober 2009)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> Warst du schon mal im Bikepark? ...das kann echt zu einer Sucht werden und da bist du mit dem Spicy eindeutig besser dran!!!



Das meinte ich damit, dass man nicht abschätzen kann wie man sich entwickelt 


Jemand hier im Forum hat eine sehr passende Signatur: "Moutainbiking is as addictive as crack but twice expensive"


----------



## Bikedude001 (23. Oktober 2009)

Mistral2.26 schrieb:


> Hallo Lappi und andere
> 
> Ich stehe vor der Frage ob Zesty oder Spicy. Ich bin beide schon gefahren und mir gefallen beide. Beim Rauffahren (was ich gerne mache) das Zesty genauso wie das Spicy beim runterfahren (was ich auch gerne mache). Ich müsste eigentlich beide kaufen.
> 
> ...


 
Wäre doch mal interesant zu lesen, was dabei rauskommt, wenn du die gleiche Frage in dem Zestythread stellst.
Eins kann ich dir aber sicher sagen! Du wirst mit dem Spicy nicht das gefühl haben einen Traktor mitzuziehen.
Aus eigener Erfahrung und durch die Beobachtungen bei Kunden, muss ich feststellen, dass viele, nachdem sie sich ein 130 oder 140mm Bike gekauft haben schnell der Wunsch nach mehr Federweg aufkam. 
Ein bischen schneller  bis du bestimmt mit den Zesty, aber mehr Spaß wird wohl das Spicy machen !


----------



## Asha'man (23. Oktober 2009)

Ich fahr das Zesty und das Froggy und rate dir auch zum Spicy. Begründet wurde ja schon.


----------



## Mistral2.26 (23. Oktober 2009)

Bikedude001 schrieb:


> Wäre doch mal interesant zu lesen, was dabei rauskommt, wenn du die gleiche Frage in dem Zestythread stellst.
> Eins kann ich dir aber sicher sagen! Du wirst mit dem Spicy nicht das gefühl haben einen Traktor mitzuziehen.
> Aus eigener Erfahrung und durch die Beobachtungen bei Kunden, muss ich feststellen, dass viele, nachdem sie sich ein 130 oder 140mm Bike gekauft haben schnell der Wunsch nach mehr Federweg aufkam.
> Ein bischen schneller  bis du bestimmt mit den Zesty, aber mehr Spaß wird wohl das Spicy machen !



Ich habe mich gestern auch gefragt, wie die Antworten wären, wenn ich die Frage ins Zestyforum geschrieben hätte. Ich glaube ich wagen diesen Schritt mal 

Ich sehe, es muss wohl ein Spicy werden


----------



## placeboworld80 (23. Oktober 2009)

Hallo

Wollte euch mal mein Spicy zeigen  . Steht demnächst zum Verkauf  Rahmen oder Rahmenkit mit Gabel. Wegen Erwerbung eines Frosches


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlauchi (23. Oktober 2009)

Hi, wie ich sehe hast Du an deinem Spicy ein DHX verbaut! Wie zufrieden bist Du mit dem Dämpfer im Vergleich zum Original verbauten Dämpfer? Was mich vor allem interessiert wie verhält sich der Dämpfer beim Bergauf fahren?
Gruß


----------



## Paolo (23. Oktober 2009)

Mistral2.26 schrieb:


> Hallo Lappi und andere
> 
> Was war bei dir Ausschlag gebend, dass du dich für das Spicy entschieden hast?
> 
> ...




So schnell kommst du mit dem Zesty bergab sicherlich nicht an irgendwelche Grenzen. 14cm Federweg sind nicht wenig. Mit weniger wurden schon DH Rennen gewonnen und die waren damit gewiss deutlich schneller unterwegs als du es wohl jemals sein wirst. 
Nicolas Vouilloz fährt mit einem Zesty übrigens den Megavelanche. Er hat da wohl nur eine andere Gabel eingebaut. Du siehst also, Bergab geht damit auch eine Menge wenn man fahren kann.
Solltest du jedoch in Bikeparks unterwegs sein so würde ich das Spicy wählen. 
Das Zesty jedoch ist für Touren etc. sicherlich besser geeignet. Das geringere Gewicht spricht auch für das Zesty.
Es hängt alles von deinen Vorlieben ab würde ich sagen. Am besten du fährst beide mal Probe.


----------



## placeboworld80 (23. Oktober 2009)

Muß sagen , dass ich den Dhx Air von Anfang an verbaut hab. Ist ein Top Dämpfer. Dank Propedal on/off Schalter gehts bergauf genau so gut. Und man kann die Druckstufe bzw. Bottom Out einstellen.


----------



## Ultroon (23. Oktober 2009)

Je weniger Federweg du hast, um so besser muß deine Fahrtechnik sein. Ich kann dir nur zum Spicy raten, es geht gut bergauf und bergab läuft es super. Ich hab es mir geholt, weil ich gerne mal schnell bergab fahre, aber die Berge auch hochfahren muß(bei uns gibt es leider keine Lifts). Und ich kann damit durchaus mal in den Bikepark, man sollte nur die DH Strecken und die ganz hohen Drops auslassen.


----------



## Lappi (23. Oktober 2009)

Mistral2.26 schrieb:


> Hallo Lappi und andere
> 
> Was war bei dir Ausschlag gebend, dass du dich für das Spicy entschieden hast?
> 
> ...



1. FEDERWEG ist durch NICHTS zu ersetzen, und da ist bei mir das Zesty leider ab und zu an seine grenzen gekommen, das Spicy bei mir noch nie. Allerdings hatte ich beim Zesty ein besseres Handling am Anfang, habe mich dann allerdings mit dem Spicy auch recht schnell zurechtgefunden.
60 km Alpentour ???  werde ich übernächstes Jahr ausprobieren .... Durch diverse Touren auf den Felberg etc. kann ich nur sagen das von Traktor ziehen keine Rede sein kann. Bergauf absolut tauglich und Sauschnell im Antritt .


----------



## S1las (23. Oktober 2009)

Lappi schrieb:


> 1. FEDERWEG ist durch NICHTS zu ersetzen, und da ist bei mir das Zesty leider ab und zu an seine grenzen gekommen, das Spicy bei mir noch nie. Allerdings hatte ich beim Zesty ein besseres Handling am Anfang, habe mich dann allerdings mit dem Spicy auch recht schnell zurechtgefunden.
> 60 km Alpentour ???  werde ich übernächstes Jahr ausprobieren .... Durch diverse Touren auf den Felberg etc. kann ich nur sagen das von Traktor ziehen keine Rede sein kann. Bergauf absolut tauglich und Sauschnell im Antritt .




Hehe, ich komm auch aus dem Raum Freiburg/Schwarzwald .


----------



## Rebell-78 (23. Oktober 2009)

Den 160mm Fox Gabel möchte ich sehen mit 70kg Gewicht und 160mm genutzten Federweg 

Fahre ein Zesty mit 68kg und Nutze fast 150mm mit ein Float RL 
Ist also fast das gleiche, nur eben etwas leichter. Mit 68kg brauche ich kein 36-er Gabel.

Gruß aus Schwarzwald.


----------



## S1las (23. Oktober 2009)

Rebell-78 schrieb:


> Den 160mm Fox Gabel möchte ich sehen mit 70kg Gewicht und 160mm genutzten Federweg
> 
> Fahre ein Zesty mit 68kg und Nutze fast 150mm mit ein Float RL
> Ist also fast das gleiche, nur eben etwas leichter. Mit 68kg brauche ich kein 36-er Gabel.
> ...



Oerm, ich wiege 65kg und reize die 160mm aus OO. Alles nur eine Frage des Settings und inwiefern die Gabel eingefahren ist. 
Ausserdem:
Float != Talas 
Die beiden lassen sich einfach nicht einfach so vergleichen


----------



## Lappi (24. Oktober 2009)

S1las schrieb:


> Hehe, ich komm auch aus dem Raum Freiburg/Schwarzwald .


----------



## Lappi (24. Oktober 2009)

Mistral2.26 schrieb:


> hallo maxxmaxx
> 
> ..wiege 70 kg nackt auf 176 cm. schöpfe ich so die 16 cm federweg aus? beim testen hatte ich nicht die möglichkeit ins grobe gelände zugehen.
> 
> vom gewicht des spicy bin ich fasziniert.



Kommt wirklich aufs Gelände und Deine Technik an. Die Dämpfer passt Du eh Deinem Gewicht an so das es eigentlich ( 70- ca. 90 kg ) egal ist wieviel Du wiegst. Das mehr an Federweg weist Du spätestens dann zu schätzen wenn Du ein Hinderniss übersehen hast und Du eigentlich schon im Graben liegen müsstest, jedoch die Gabel das Hindernis einfach so weggeschluckt hat .... von Sprüngen ganz zu schweigen. Die FOX 36 Van besitzt einfach ein geniales Ansprechverhalten und ist schluckfreudig, egal was da kommt.

Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (24. Oktober 2009)

Dies 916 fährt jetzt in Oberhausen rum...
Crank Brothers Acid 2 Pedale, Syntace Griffe mit HOPE Lenkerstopfen.


----------



## Lappi (24. Oktober 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Dies 916 fährt jetzt in Oberhausen rum...
> Crank Brothers Acid 2 Pedale, Syntace Griffe mit HOPE Lenkerstopfen.



Schickes Teil, sehr schöne Farbakzente, wie kommst Du mit den Pedalen klar, fährst Du mit denen auch DH bzw. im Bikepark rum ???


----------



## Papa Midnight (24. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab dieses bike für einen Kunden aufgebaut und es selber also nur Probegefahren. Allerdings fahre ich ähnliche Pedale (Time Z) an meinem Froggy und dort IMMER. Auch im bikepark. Und das seit vielen Jahren.


----------



## Lappi (24. Oktober 2009)

Echt ?? und volle Kontrolle auf dem Bike ??? Bin selber ein heisser verfechter von Klickies, aber nur bergauf und in der Ebene, Abwärts und dann noch technisch ist bei mir ein absolutes "no go" ( nicht beweglich genug da eingeklickt und meistens nicht schnell genug ausgeklickt ), daher fahre ich mit Flats. Wobei ich immer noch auf der Suche nach der Ideallösung bin. Hatte noch nicht das Glück mich mit Klickies bergab wohl zu fühlen ... schreibe mir aber bitte mal Deine Erfahrung kurz. Von der Optik her gefallen mir die Time Z echt gut, könnte  mir sogar vorstellen das man auf denen ein recht gutes Gefühl hat.


----------



## mkernbach (25. Oktober 2009)

Kommt aber auch auf die Strecke drauf an.

Siehe Worldcup. Da fahren die Profis auf manchen Strecken mit Clicks und auf anderen mit Flats..

Eine sinnvolle Kombilösung gibt es meiner Meinung nach nicht.


----------



## Lappi (25. Oktober 2009)

Ich denke da hast Du nicht unrecht, habe auch schon in einem thread das thema behandelt, kann man einfach nicht verallgemeinern.
Nichts desto weniger trotz bin ich einfach auf der Suche nach Pedalen mit Klickies die Bergab für mich fahrbar sind ...evtl. sollte ich mich abwärts ein bisschen zügeln und nicht ganz so extrem fahren ( sag das aber mal meinem Kopf ...), weil andauernd Pedale umschrauben ist auch nicht gesund ....


----------



## mkernbach (25. Oktober 2009)

Ich verzichte lieber auf die 10-25% (?) zusätzliche Kraftübertragung und bin bergab immer auf der sicheren Seite. Ist ja letztendlich auch eine Kopfsache. 

Wir sprechen hier ja nicht von XC / Marathon Bedingungen wo man immer mit Klickies fahren kann, sondern harten ruppigen Touren und keine 5m Forstautobahnen mit Lycra-Höschen..

Nichts desto trotz meine Empfehlung:






Wellgo DH-1 oder so.


----------



## TeamAlter (25. Oktober 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Dies 916 fährt jetzt in Oberhausen rum...
> Crank Brothers Acid 2 Pedale, Syntace Griffe mit HOPE Lenkerstopfen.
> ...



Bis auf den häßlichen Mavic- Schnellspanner ein sehr gelungenes Rad. Würde mir auch gefallen.
Den hättest du doch gegen einen Hope tauschen können...


----------



## Sumsemann (25. Oktober 2009)

Hier kann man mal sehen was mit dem Spicy so geht, sofern man fahren kann 


klickst du hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (25. Oktober 2009)

TeamAlter schrieb:


> Bis auf den häßlichen Mavic- Schnellspanner ein sehr gelungenes Rad. Würde mir auch gefallen.
> Den hättest du doch gegen einen Hope tauschen können...



Die hab ich sogar reichlich im shop, aber die Klemmkraft der Mavic ist wirklich super und sie passen perfekt zu den Laufrädern...


----------



## Papa Midnight (25. Oktober 2009)

Die Jungs sind aber auch so gut, dass die schätzungsweise mit ner Sulotonne unterm Hintern immer noch verdammt schnell sind...Aber es stimmt schon: Die Räder setzen nicht mehr das limit. Und das bringt jeden von uns weiter!


----------



## Papa Midnight (25. Oktober 2009)

mkernbach schrieb:


> Ich verzichte lieber auf die 10-25% (?) zusätzliche Kraftübertragung und bin bergab immer auf der sicheren Seite. Ist ja letztendlich auch eine Kopfsache.
> 
> Wir sprechen hier ja nicht von XC / Marathon Bedingungen wo man immer mit Klickies fahren kann, sondern harten ruppigen Touren und keine 5m Forstautobahnen mit Lycra-Höschen..
> 
> ...



Es stören dann doch immer die Clicksysteme. Leider. Beim Acid 2 gehen die Klammern aber total auf, wenn man mit einem "normalen" Schuh draufsteht! Wirklich klasse! das Time Z ist gut und günstig. Aber leider schwer und mit normalen Tretern nicht soooooo empfehlenswert. mein nächstes wird wohl ein Acid.


----------



## mkernbach (25. Oktober 2009)

Aus welchem Material sind den die Tretflächen bei den ACID Pedalen? Das sieht so arg rutschig aus. Insbesondere bei Nässe..


----------



## Papa Midnight (25. Oktober 2009)

Das sind halt Clicks und die funktionieren nur, wenn du eingeclickt bist. Die Aufstandfläche soll nur für eine bessere Kraftübertragung sorgen. Nebenbei werden die Lagerungen nicht mehr so stark belastet.


----------



## mkernbach (25. Oktober 2009)

Ach, ok. Ich dachte es wären auch Kombipedale.

Auf dem Bild hier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sieht es so aus, da auf den "Ecken" jeweils noch so "Halter" sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sumsemann (25. Oktober 2009)

...mal was anderes zum "neuen" 916er

Das Spicy ist von Lapierre ja fürn Bikepark freigegeben und in meinem oben gepostetn Video Link stellen die Jungs ja auch sehr eindrucksvoll unter Beweis, wie gut das Spicy fliegen kann.

aber wieso verbaut Lapierre dann so eine Kurbel 

...aus der Produktbeschreibung der Truvativ NOIR:  *Einsatzbereich: XC (nicht geeignet für All Mountain, Downhill oder Dirt Jump)*

Das passt ja nun gar nicht zum Bike und auch nicht zu den anderen Komponenten. Dann hätte man ja auch gleich noch XTR Systemlaufräder und andere Leichtbauteile verbauen können...

Wobei, optisch sich diese Kurbel absolut TOP zum restlichen Bike fügt. Aber was nützt die Optik wenn´s nicht hält?

LG
Matthias


----------



## RS-68 (26. Oktober 2009)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> ...mal was anderes zum "neuen" 916er
> 
> Das Spicy ist von Lapierre ja fürn Bikepark freigegeben und in meinem oben gepostetn Video Link stellen die Jungs ja auch sehr eindrucksvoll unter Beweis, wie gut das Spicy fliegen kann.
> 
> ...



Wegen dem Gewicht!? Die Kurbel ist doch mit das schwerste Bauteil am Rad, hier kann man eine Menge Gewicht sparen, wenn man will...



Sumsemann schrieb:


> Das passt ja nun gar nicht zum Bike und auch nicht zu den anderen Komponenten. Dann hätte man ja auch gleich noch XTR Systemlaufräder und andere Leichtbauteile verbauen können...
> 
> Wobei, optisch sich diese Kurbel absolut TOP zum restlichen Bike fügt. Aber was nützt die Optik wenn´s nicht hält?
> 
> ...



Warum sollte die Kurbel nicht halten? Wieviele XTR Kurbeln sind denn an Leichtfreeridern, DH-Bikes etc. verbaut!? Das man damit keine 5m Drops ins Flat macht, sollte ja klar sein und bei flüssiger fahrweise sollte das kein Problem werden.


----------



## Papa Midnight (26. Oktober 2009)

Die hält. Wenn du die kaputt bekommst, liegts nich so sehr am Material...


----------



## JansonJanson (26. Oktober 2009)

passen die Noir Kurbeln in die dummen press fit Lager ? schon oder


----------



## PaleRider (26. Oktober 2009)

hey dudes!  Habe mal eine frage.  Ich werde im naechsten wahrscheinlich ein spicy 316 kaufen.  Ich wiege ja so um die 100 kg und mein fahrstil wuerde man warscheinlich nicht als smooth bezeichnen.  Spicy wird keine regelmaessige bikepark action sehen, dafuer habe ich mein demo, aber sprunge, downhills, und unsauber landungen wird sie schon sehen.  Reicht da die FOX daempfer aus?  Bin ein bisschen skeptisch mit der luft daempfer und habe ueberlegt ob ich mir ein DHX Luft daempfer rein baue...hat jemand hier erfahrung damit? 

Gruss!


----------



## DJJense (26. Oktober 2009)

So heute hab ich mein Spicy 316 '09 abgeholt und gleich ne grössere Testrunde absolviert.Und jetzt muss ich sagen es ist ein Traum.Stufen, steile Absätze und so einiges mehr auf dem 5 Weiher Premium Wanderweg in St.Wendel haben Ihren Schrecken verloren :-D
Was mit meinem Hardtail ein Hindernis war wird einfach weggebügelt.
Also ich kann nur meine Empfehlung für das Bike geben.

MfG Jensen


----------



## Papa Midnight (26. Oktober 2009)

PaleRider schrieb:


> hey dudes!  Habe mal eine frage.  Ich werde im naechsten wahrscheinlich ein spicy 316 kaufen.  Ich wiege ja so um die 100 kg und mein fahrstil wuerde man warscheinlich nicht als smooth bezeichnen.  Spicy wird keine regelmaessige bikepark action sehen, dafuer habe ich mein demo, aber sprunge, downhills, und unsauber landungen wird sie schon sehen.  Reicht da die FOX daempfer aus?  Bin ein bisschen skeptisch mit der luft daempfer und habe ueberlegt ob ich mir ein DHX Luft daempfer rein baue...hat jemand hier erfahrung damit?
> 
> Gruss!


Wie meinen?


----------



## mkernbach (26. Oktober 2009)

Ich glaube, er möchte wissen ob es Sinn macht den Float gegen einen DHX Air zu tauschen.


----------



## Sumsemann (26. Oktober 2009)

PaleRider schrieb:


> hey dudes!  Habe mal eine frage.  Ich werde im naechsten wahrscheinlich ein spicy 316 kaufen.  Ich wiege ja so um die 100 kg und mein fahrstil wuerde man warscheinlich nicht als smooth bezeichnen.  Spicy wird keine regelmaessige bikepark action sehen, dafuer habe ich mein demo, aber sprunge, downhills, und unsauber landungen wird sie schon sehen.  Reicht da die FOX daempfer aus?  Bin ein bisschen skeptisch mit der luft daempfer und habe ueberlegt ob ich mir ein DHX Luft daempfer rein baue...hat jemand hier erfahrung damit?
> 
> Gruss!



Hi,

wiege gut 90kg und war jetzt, mit meinem Spicy 516, binnen einer Woche 3x im Bikepark Willingen auf der Freeride Strecke. 

Sprünge und Drops waren bisher mit dem Luftdämpfer NULL Problem!





@PapaM
Haste mein Centurion schon verkauft??? 
...wag es ja nicht das DH zu verkaufen, bevor mein Centurion verkauft ist


----------



## Papa Midnight (26. Oktober 2009)

Sieh zu, dass die Dose wegkommt, damit ich dir endlich n richtiges Fahrrad unter den Hintern klemmen kann! ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PaleRider (27. Oktober 2009)

Also, float dampfer geht.  Die strecke in willingen kenne ich, und es ist ziemlich smooth macht bestimmt spass mit der spicy.  Wie alt ist dein spicy?  Wie halten die buchsen nach so viel park einsaetze?  

Hat irgendjemand erfahrung mit der luft DHX dampfer?  vergleichsweise, wie ist es?  Spricht es besser an mit die OST system?  Irgendwelche vorteile oder nachteile duerch pro pedal oder bottom out?  

Danke im voraus!


----------



## PaleRider (27. Oktober 2009)

ahh glaube ich habe dich falsch verstanden...warst du nur drei mal dort?


----------



## maxxmaxx (27. Oktober 2009)

Hab den DHX Air 3 drin, geht ganz gut. Es gibt auf keinen Fall Nachteile, allerdings hätte ich gedacht, dass man stärkere Unterschiede feststellen kann, dies kann jedoch auch daran liegen, dass ich ihn immer noch nicht richtig eingestellt habe oder dass es an meinem Empfindungsvermögen mangelt.


----------



## PaleRider (27. Oktober 2009)

word!  danke Maxx wenn die FLOAT ok ist, dann werde ich dass wahrscheinlich lassen bis es kaputt geht .  Dann vielleicht ein DHX oder ein Rocco. 

Habe noch nie ein spicy gesehen mit ein feder dampfer eingebaut, waere bestimmt auch nicht schlecht.  Ich bin seit 4 jahre nicht mehr ein luft dampfer gefahren, und damals war ich nicht so ueberzeugt.  weiss dass die jetzt viiieeel besser sind. hmmm  I'll have to try it when i buy it  )


----------



## DJJense (27. Oktober 2009)

So nach ausgiebigem testen hab ich mal ne Frage zur Fox Van Gabel.
Und zwar kann ich an der Federvorspannung links drehe ändert sich meinem Empfinden nach nichts an dem SAG den ich ja damit einzustellen versuche.
Wie funktioniert denn das Ding.


----------



## Climax_66 (28. Oktober 2009)

Links stellt man an der Vanila die Zugstufe ein = Ausfedergeschwindigkeit.
Es gibt eine PDF von Fox wo alle Gabeln mit Funktion beschrieben sind.


----------



## Asha'man (28. Oktober 2009)

Also bei meiner Van RC2 stellt man links die Federvorspannung ein. Habe ich ganz offen und auch etwas zu wenig Sag. Evtl. würde eine weichere Feder helfen. Meine passt aber ansonsten perfekt und deshalb lebe ich damit.
Arbeitet unglaublich gut die Van! Kein Vergleich zu ner Talas.


----------



## maxxmaxx (28. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab auch das Gefühl, dass wenn ich links dran drehe, sich nix ändert.
Was sind eigtl. die unterschiede zwischen Van, Talas und Float 36 ???


----------



## mkernbach (28. Oktober 2009)

Van = Stahlfeder
Talas = Luft mit der TALAS Einheit zum Federweg reduzieren
Float = Luft 

Van spricht besser an als die Luft Varianten..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxxmaxx (28. Oktober 2009)

Ahhhh danke 

Ich hab noch was zu den Einstellmöglichkeiten gefunden: Link


----------



## clausi87 (28. Oktober 2009)

die federvorspannung diehn im großen und ganzen nur zum feintuning der federhärte.passt der sag nich sollte man erstmal mit andern federn arbeiten.


----------



## DJJense (29. Oktober 2009)

achso so ist das.
Von meinem Gewicht her passt die Feder.Zu weich möchte ich es auch nicht haben.Dann lass ich lieber zuwenig SAG.Vom Federweg her nutz ich ja auch fast alles aus.


----------



## Papa Midnight (30. Oktober 2009)

You are welcome. Any time again!


----------



## Papa Midnight (30. Oktober 2009)

Lapierre Team DH shirt von vorne und von hinten. Fällt normal aus.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (30. Oktober 2009)

Ahh ich hab diese Woche meinen Arbeitsvertrag für nach der Ausbildung bekommen, der ist dermaßen großzügig, dass ich mir im März 2010 ein Spicy 516 gönnen werde 

Das Radl hat ja die Rubberqueen 2.2 drauf, laut Conti ist die aber gar nicht mit Black Chili. Weiß da jmd. Genaueres? Weil Made in Germany steht drauf, müsste also dennoch Black Chili sein.

Oder wäre es generell empfehlenswert gleich 2.4er Rubber Queen (jeweils mit ner Dose Doc Blue oder anderer Dichtmilch drin) draufzumachen? 2.2 erscheint mit für ein Enduro wenig, das hab ich ja scho aufm Hardtail.

In den Bikepark werd ich eher nicht, aber damit ist einen pannen- und sturzfreie Alpenüberquerung geplant.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All-Maikl (30. Oktober 2009)

@neo
Ich würd die 2.4 nehmen, haben die bei meiner Süßen drauf gemacht und Sie ist von den Teilen sehr begeistert was die Bergabperformance angeht. Ausserdem steh ich auf dicke Dinger.
Bei ner Alpenüberquerung wirst Du eh ne irgendwann irgendein Problem haben egal womit Du fährst. Du kannst da auch Typen treffen die mit 2.0er Reifen an nem Hardtail mitmachen. Kommt auch auf die Strecke an. Und Du musst Dir überlegen ob Du eine bergauf Düse sein willst oder Dir mehr am Bergabspaß liegt.


----------



## maxxmaxx (30. Oktober 2009)

(Mavic meinte ich natürlich nicht) MAXXIS Ardent 2,4 
Halten deutlich länger als Contis, Rollwiederstand ist voll in Ordnung und ausreichen Grip habe sie imho auch.


----------



## martinjenni (30. Oktober 2009)

Der 2.2 Rubber Queen ist kaum schmaler als der 2.4 RQ. Die Bezeichnungen taugen leider nicht viel. Zuerst mal Rad kaufen, fahren und dann entscheiden welche Reifen besser taugen.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (31. Oktober 2009)

maxxmaxx schrieb:


> Mavic Ardent 2,4
> Halten deutlich lÃ¤nger als Contis, Rollwiederstand ist voll in Ordnung und ausreichen Grip habe sie imho auch.



Maxxis meinste ne?  Also ich kenne bisher Schwalbe Triple Nano, Maxxis MaxPro 60a und Black Chili. Und Conti gewinnt da eindeutig. Haltbarkeit der Reifen  ist mir bei einem Rad fÃ¼r 3400â¬ recht schnurz. Ist wie wenn man nen Porsche kauft, die Kosten fÃ¼r die Reifen jucken einen da eher nicht.

Mir gings nur drum, dass Conti bei den RQ 2.2 UST nicht explizit Black Chili nennt, auch wenn Handmade in Germany dran steht. Rollwiderstand ist mir egal, die Dinger sollen ruhig und sicher sein. Kraft hab ich genug 



martinjenni schrieb:


> Der 2.2 Rubber Queen ist kaum schmaler als der 2.4 RQ. Die Bezeichnungen taugen leider nicht viel. Zuerst mal Rad kaufen, fahren und dann entscheiden welche Reifen besser taugen.



Dass Contis Bezeichnungen wenig taugen weiÃ ich vom RaceKing 2.2 SS, der sogar 2.35er Reifen Ã¼bertrumpft  die ETRTO ist aber recht korrekt, und da ist der 2.4er 5mm breiter als der 2.2, das ist durchaus einiges.


----------



## maxxmaxx (31. Oktober 2009)

Ja, natürlich Maxxis... 

Ich Depp


----------



## hopfer (31. Oktober 2009)

@ neo
hier wird das Thema gerade diskutiert. http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=317608&page=10&highlight=rubber+queen


----------



## neo-bahamuth (31. Oktober 2009)

hopfer schrieb:


> @ neo
> hier wird das Thema gerade diskutiert. http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=317608&page=10&highlight=rubber+queen



Merci  Scheint meine Vermutung zu bestätigen, dass die RQ2.2 auf dem Spicy bereits mit Black Chili sind.


----------



## Papa Midnight (31. Oktober 2009)

Spicy 316 L 2010 mit Race Face Turbine in weiss.


----------



## dragon-777 (31. Oktober 2009)

Sieht gut aus mit der weiÃen Kurbel â bin mal gespannt, wie die 2010er live aussehen, dass 216 stand jetzt bei meinem HÃ¤ndler und sah sehr viel hochwertiger aus als auf den Fotos...

Suche fÃ¼r ein 2008er Spicy einen neuen Umwerfer â kann mir jemand sagen, wie die Modellbezeichnung des passenden XT oder SLX 2-fach Umwerfers lautet und wo man die Teile bekommen kann?


----------



## Papa Midnight (31. Oktober 2009)

Shimano E-Type Umwerfer passen alle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dragon-777 (31. Oktober 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Shimano E-Type Umwerfer passen alle.



Also einfach von der Grundplatte ab und an den Rahmen? Das Leben kann so einfach sein...  ;-)   Danke.


----------



## Papa Midnight (31. Oktober 2009)

Bittebitte...


----------



## ufo-de (31. Oktober 2009)

Endgeil... Versuche es so schnell wie möglich abzuholen!
Hatte ich doch den richtigen Instinkt...

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Papa Midnight (31. Oktober 2009)

Siehste!


----------



## schlusslicht_ul (31. Oktober 2009)

Hallo zusammen!!
ich überlege mir ein spicy anzuschaffen und schwanke momentan zwischen dem und dem torque alpinist von Canyon. Hat das spicy jetzt eigentlich eine abbsenkbare Gabel?? Wie sind die Eefahrungen mit den tubeless-Reifen taugen die was??


----------



## JENSeits (31. Oktober 2009)

wegen der Gabel kommt es darauf an, welches Preissegment du ansteuerst


----------



## dragon-777 (31. Oktober 2009)

JENSeits schrieb:


> wegen der Gabel kommt es darauf an, welches Preissegment du ansteuerst



Mit dem Alpinist liegt er bei 3.000,- Euro  für den Betrag sollte auch bei Lapierre was gehen  wobei ich dann versuchen würde, jetzt noch ein Auslaufmodell zu bekommen...

Und der freundliche Fachhändler kann sicher auch was an den Tubeless-Reifen machen, ist ja nicht wie beim Direktversand.


----------



## Papa Midnight (31. Oktober 2009)

schlusslicht_ul schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!!
> ich überlege mir ein spicy anzuschaffen und schwanke momentan zwischen dem und dem torque alpinist von Canyon. Hat das spicy jetzt eigentlich eine abbsenkbare Gabel?? Wie sind die Eefahrungen mit den tubeless-Reifen taugen die was??



Die absenkbaren Gabeln werden hier immer wieder erwähnt, aber 9 von 10 Fahreren nutzen die gar nicht. Kommt halt drauf an, ob du ein gutes Fahrwerk hast, oder nicht. Wenn dir die Karre hinten bei jedem noch so kleinen Tritt einsackt, dann kommst du um ein Talas oder U-Turn oder wie auch immer die Dinger heissen, nicht herum. Dann gibts Firmen, bei denen du sowas nicht brauchst. Mach mal ne Probefahrt und du wirst den Unterschied sofort feststellen.
Tubeless ist so ne Sache. Inzwischen funktioniert das echt gut, aber irgendwie is das nie mein Ding geworden. Vielleicht bin ich zu oldschool.


----------



## schlusslicht_ul (1. November 2009)

dragon-777 schrieb:


> Mit dem Alpinist liegt er bei 3.000,- Euro  für den Betrag sollte auch bei Lapierre was gehen  wobei ich dann versuchen würde, jetzt noch ein Auslaufmodell zu bekommen...
> 
> Und der freundliche Fachhändler kann sicher auch was an den Tubeless-Reifen machen, ist ja nicht wie beim Direktversand.



also eine absenkbare Gabel sollte mein neues Bike schon haben.....das Spicy 316 bzw. 516 haben jetzt keine...sehe ich das richtig so?? 
der alpinist bieten schon einiges für den Preis und ich werde mich bei unserem Händler mal nach einem Lapierre Auslaufmodell erkundigen. Wie meinst könnte auch an den Tubeless reifen etwas machen??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (1. November 2009)

Reifen tauschen geht immer. Oder wie meinst du das jetzt?


----------



## JENSeits (1. November 2009)

schlusslicht_ul schrieb:


> also eine absenkbare Gabel sollte mein neues Bike schon haben.....das Spicy 316 bzw. 516 haben jetzt keine...




ich wollte auch an meinem 2 MTB, meine rstes Enduro bzw. Fully, um jeden Preis eine absenkbare Gabel haben. Daher viel mein Augenmerk auf ein 516er Spicy. Allerdings war dieses eine Preisklasse zuhoch  Als ich mir dann das 316 geholt hatte, merkte ich schnell, das ich bei dem Fahrwerk keine absenkbare Gabel brauche. Kann nur mehr kaputt gehen und außerdem brauche ich sie bei uns hier in der Gegend so oder so nicht. Vielleicht hast du ja mal die Möglichkeit nen 516er o.ä. durch Wald zu bewegen und nen paar steile Rampen zufahren. Dann wüsstest du sicher, ob du ne absenkbare Gabel brauchst oder nicht 

Weiterhin viel Erfolg bei der Quaal der Wahl ... 


LG Jens


Edit sagt: Der Hinterbau is einfach verdammt wenig am schwanken und wippen. Da haben viele meiner Freunde mehr Bewegung bergauf im Hinterbau, die nur 80mm oder sonst welche Race-Werte haben


----------



## hopfer (1. November 2009)

Das 316 hat keine absenkbare Gabel.
das 516 hat eine absenkbare Gabel wie das canyon.

ich bin letztes Jahr das Canyon Torque ES gefahren und habe dann auf das Lapierre Froggy aus folgenden gründen gewechselt:
-Durchsacken an steilen Rampen (kennt das lapierre nicht)
-es hat bergauf und auf der geraden immer gewippt (kennt das Lapierre auch nicht)

Allerdings hat Canyon das Torque für 2010 komplett überarbeitet mit vielen schönen Details  ( X12 / PM am hr)
Ausserdem soll es dank neuer Kinematik nicht mehr wippen (ausserdem hat der Dämpfer eine Plattform)

was dir aber klar sein muss wen du ein Versender bike kaufst:
du musst schrauben können und zwar nicht nur Schaltung einstellen sondern auch:
- Kurbel Wechsel
- Gabel Ein- und Ausbau 
- Bremsen entlüften
- Kassette wechseln / Kette wechseln
wen du das nicht beherrscht rate ich dir dringend vom canyon ab!

=> Du solltest beide probe fahren und dich dann entscheiden welches dir besser gefällt.


----------



## dragon-777 (1. November 2009)

hopfer schrieb:


> Was dir aber klar sein muss wen du ein Versender bike kaufst:
> du musst schrauben können und zwar nicht nur Schaltung einstellen sondern auch:
> - Kurbel Wechsel
> - Gabel Ein- und Ausbau
> ...



Hallo,

ja, da treten wir gerade wieder die Glaubensfrage los: Händler oder Discounter? Rein vom nüchternen Geld-gegen-Ware-Aspekt kann es nur canyon sein: Unschlagbare Leistung für's Geld. 
Habe aber selbst gerade ein canyon verkauft um auf Lapierre zu wechseln. War das 2008er Torque FR, das trotz gegenteiliger Testergebnisse einen unglaublich eingeschränkten Einsatzbereich hatte, bedingt durch eine extrem kurze Geo, die Touren nahezu unmöglich gemacht hat, einen permanent wippenden Hinterbau (auch mit entsprechender Druckstufe, also Plattform). Das Teil war perfekt für technische Abfahrten und oder Singletrial surfen, aber alles andere nur mit Einschränkung. Sehe die Ankündigungen für die 2010er Modelle also mit einer gewissen Skepsis. 
Davon mal abgesehen, würde ich das 2010er Torque nicht mit dem Spicy vergleichen, sondern eher mit dem Froggy...


----------



## Papa Midnight (1. November 2009)

Das ist ein Thema, dass hier bestimmt den Rahmen sprengt. Und Testergebnissen sollte man nie vertrauen. Ich hab hier einige Marken im Laden, die immer wieder super abschneiden und somit wäre das für uns sicherlich ein guter Werbeeffekt. Aber total miese Dreckschleudern bekommen in den gleichen Zeitschriften ebenfalls einen super Test. Somit ist das zumindest für mich alles nichts mehr wert. Frei nach dem Motto "Wessen Brot ich ess´, dessen Lied ich sing!".  Tests mögen nicht gekauft sein, aber wenn jemand einen ganzen Minikatalog beilegen läßt oder eine mehrseitige Anzeige schaltet, kann der ja gar keinen schlechten Test bekommen. Am besten man fragt immer jemanden, der selber so ein Rad fährt. Schau doch einfach mal, welches Rad dein Händler fährt...


----------



## dragon-777 (1. November 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Am besten man fragt immer jemanden, der selber so ein Rad fährt. Schau doch einfach mal, welches Rad dein Händler fährt...



Und genau deshalb ist's jetzt ein Spicy. Habe lange keine so einheitlich begeisterte Meinungen zu einem Rad gelesen und mir von Besitzern bestätigen lassen  vom persönlichen Draufsetzen-und-wohlfühlen-Faktor mal ganz abgesehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ufo-de (1. November 2009)

Ich hatte mal nen Torque, Papa Midnight habe ich die Geschichte erzählt.

Findet ihr unter "Super Werkstattleistung" im Canyon Thread. Vor 4 Wochen haben sich noch Leute im Bikepark an die Story erinnert. Habe irre viele Pn`s und Mails bekommen von Leuten denen es ähnlich ging.

Ich schei... in Zukunft auf die 100Euro die ich spare und fahre zum Händler-Glaubensfrage ich weiß, aber wer Löcher ins Tretlagergehäuse bohren lässt damit das Wasser abläuft... Wasser abläuft wo eigentlich gar keins reinkommen sollte...


Gruß
Christian

P.S. Freu mich jetzt auf mein Lapierre mit weißer Kurbel


----------



## Papa Midnight (1. November 2009)

Hab Löcher reingebohrt, damit´s leichter wird!


----------



## neo-bahamuth (1. November 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Hab Löcher reingebohrt, damit´s leichter wird!



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ks9zAqrjrvg"]YouTube - BeschleunigungslÃ¶cher[/ame]


----------



## Bikedude001 (1. November 2009)

Wie jetzt?
Werden die Löcher gebohrt oder geschlagen ?
Würde mir sowas gerne in die Felgen machen!


----------



## Papa Midnight (1. November 2009)

Alter, bist du irre?


----------



## Bikedude001 (1. November 2009)

Manchmal schon !
Findest du die Idee mit den Beschleunigungslöchern in der Felge nicht gut? Doch eher woanders rein?


----------



## Papa Midnight (1. November 2009)

In den Kopf? Ein großes in die Mitte! Wenn du "Beschleunigungslöcher" einbaust, kommt das mit dem großen Loch im Kopf ganz von alleine


----------



## Bikedude001 (1. November 2009)

Ey man, das warn Witz!


----------



## mkernbach (1. November 2009)




----------



## Papa Midnight (1. November 2009)

Ach ne...Echt? Kam meine Antwort so ernst rüber? Kernbach, du Sack. Was lachst du schon wieder so???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mkernbach (1. November 2009)

Hee!

;-)

Da fällt mir gerade ein. Hast du von Shaman die Ahead Kappen da?


----------



## Papa Midnight (1. November 2009)

Äh. Nö. Willste die haben?


----------



## mkernbach (1. November 2009)

Jo. Schwarz bitte.


----------



## Papa Midnight (1. November 2009)

Ok.


----------



## mkernbach (1. November 2009)

Merke gerade, die Liste ist eh etwas größer.. Kaffee ist hoffentlich noch genügend da.. ;-)


----------



## Papa Midnight (1. November 2009)

Na klar! Kann sein, dass ich morgen ein paar Minuten später da bin.


----------



## Sumsemann (1. November 2009)

@Papa...

Komme wohl auch morgen rein. Hab mir in Willingen drei der vier Kettenblattschrauben abgerissen.

Nach der letzten Abfahrt wunderte ich mich über das starke eiern der Blätter bei der Fahrt zum Auto und ich musste feststellen, dass drei Kettenblattschrauben fehlten. Dachte erst, dass ich sie verloren hatte, doch musste ich zuhause feststellen, dass auch die Letzte schon angerissen war.

Leg doch schon mal bitte vier von den NC17 in rot für mich an die Seite.

LG
Matthias


----------



## Papa Midnight (1. November 2009)

Lass diese Leichtbaudinger weg und nimm welche aus Stahl.


----------



## Sumsemann (1. November 2009)

Die Originalen sind doch auch aus Alu...

Die Abgerissenen waren nicht die Originalen sondern auch "rote" aber von TISO.

Werd´s noch einmal mit den NC17 probieren...

LG
Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ufo-de (2. November 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Hab Löcher reingebohrt, damit´s leichter wird!



Sagte der Mann, der mit nem Froggy Touren fährt...


----------



## schlusslicht_ul (2. November 2009)

also ich habe heute ein spicy 516 bei meinem Händler gefunden....nur hat die Sache einen kleinen Haken...und zwar gibt es das Modell nur noch in M und ich bin 1.80 groß...ist das o.k. oder möglicherweise zu klein, was meint ihr aus eurer Erfahrung?? Konnte heute wegen des schlechten Wetters leider keine Probefahrt machen........


----------



## JENSeits (2. November 2009)

ich bin 1.93 und fhare das Spicy in L .. glaube bei dir könnte es fürs trails fahren perfekt sein aber ich denke mit den touren wird das so ne sache .. allerdings kannste das mit vorbau glaube ich ein bisschen ausglecihen .. musste papa mal fragen der weiß am besten bescheid .. will dir ncihts falsches sagen hier ..


----------



## mkernbach (2. November 2009)

Bin ebenfalls 1.80m groß.

Hatte mein Spicy 916 in L gekauft. Für Touren/Trails war der Rahmen von der Größe her perfekt, aber für den Bikepark war er mir jedoch zu lang bzw. nicht wendig genug. Bin den Rahmen ohne Setback Sattelstütze gefahren!


----------



## tangoba62 (2. November 2009)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Die Originalen sind doch auch aus Alu...
> 
> Die Abgerissenen waren nicht die Originalen sondern auch "rote" aber von TISO.
> 
> ...


Hi Matthias,

ja ja ,der Gewichtsfetisch...

Gruß Udo


----------



## ufo-de (3. November 2009)

mkernbach schrieb:


> Bin ebenfalls 1.80m groß.
> 
> Hatte mein Spicy 916 in L gekauft. Für Touren/Trails war der Rahmen von der Größe her perfekt, aber für den Bikepark war er mir jedoch zu lang bzw. nicht wendig genug. Bin den Rahmen ohne Setback Sattelstütze gefahren!



Sag das nicht, das Wetter hatte mich auch von einer Probefahrt abgehalten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sumsemann (3. November 2009)

Mir hat Papa nen Spicy in M angedreht bei einer Körpergröße von 1,85. Wollte eigentlich auch unbedingt eins in L haben doch hab ich mich überreden lassen.

Ich habe es nicht bereut!!! ... und würde es wieder in M nehmen!!!

Die Rahmenlänge unterscheidet sich auch nur um 1,5 cm was durch die KS i900 mit 2,5 cm Seatback mehr als ausgeglichen wird. Das 4 cm kürzere Sitzrohr kann man ohne weiteres mit der Sattelstütze ausgleichen. Meine KS i900 ist bis etwa 2cm vor max ausgezogen.

Ein L Rahmen währ mit der Sattelstütze fürn Bikepark zu lang! 
...und längere Touren gehen auch ohne Probleme. War grad erst Donnerstag mit nem Bekannten 50 km gefahren.

In irgend einem Test wurde auch geschrieben, dass das Spicy sehr groß ausfällt und man in der Regel mit "einer Nummer kleiner" besser bedient sei.

LG
Matthias


----------



## schlusslicht_ul (3. November 2009)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Mir hat Papa nen Spicy in M angedreht bei einer Körpergröße von 1,85. Wollte eigentlich auch unbedingt eins in L haben doch hab ich mich überreden lassen.
> 
> Ich habe es nicht bereut!!! ... und würde es wieder in M nehmen!!!
> 
> ...


...also tourentauglich sollte es auf jeden Fall sein, denn 50-80 km sind bei uns keine Seltenheit!!! So die Größe 1.80 ist halt gerade so ein Zwischending......nicht unbedingt L aber auch nicht unbedingt M......mein aktuelles bike ist L....also würde ich mit M nichts falsch machen, oder? 
Ich werd  jedenfalls am Freitag bzw. Samstag schauen, ob es für eine Probefahrt reicht........


----------



## Sumsemann (3. November 2009)

tangoba62 schrieb:


> Hi Matthias,
> 
> ja ja ,der Gewichtsfetisch...
> 
> Gruß Udo




Hey Udo,

was machst du den im Forum für richtige Fahrräder


----------



## ufo-de (3. November 2009)

schlusslicht_ul schrieb:


> ...also tourentauglich sollte es auf jeden Fall sein, denn 50-80 km sind bei uns keine Seltenheit!!! So die Größe 1.80 ist halt gerade so ein Zwischending......nicht unbedingt L aber auch nicht unbedingt M......mein aktuelles bike ist L....also würde ich mit M nichts falsch machen, oder?
> Ich werd  jedenfalls am Freitag bzw. Samstag schauen, ob es für eine Probefahrt reicht........



Ich denke M, es sei denn Du hast Beine bis unter die Arme...


----------



## schlusslicht_ul (3. November 2009)

ufo-de schrieb:


> Ich denke M, es sei denn Du hast Beine bis unter die Arme...


ja nicht doooooooch....!!!


----------



## tangoba62 (3. November 2009)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Hey Udo,
> 
> was machst du den im Forum für richtige Fahrräder


 

Hi,
muß ja mal gucken was der alte "Lycra-Hose Radler"  noch alles so macht.
Hab mir mal das Video aus Willingen anguckt,das geht aber wohl noch schneller,sonst kannst ja mit Hollandrad da runter (spasss)

bis bald im wald und wenn nicht heuto dann morgen im teuto

gruß udo


----------



## Sumsemann (4. November 2009)

Sodele....

hab mal wieder ein wenig an meinem Bike rumgestylt. 
(Beamte haben eindeutig zu viel Zeit )

Die XT Kurbel ist der wesentlich schöneren SLX Kurbel gewichen. Allerdings mit Aluschrauben statt Stahlschrauben und dem kleinen XT Kettenblatt statt dem SLX Stahlkettenblatt.

Gewicht der XT Kurbel ohne Innenlager = 764gr
Gewich der SLX Kurbel ohne Innenlager = 764gr

Die Kurbel sind also bei gleicher Ausstattung aufs Gramm genau gleich schwer. Angeblich soll die SLX ja sogar etwas steifer und stabiler als die XT sein, dies kann, wenn es denn wirklich so ist, dann aber nur durch einen geänderten Aufbau erreicht worden sein.

Besser Aussehen tut die SLX aber alle mal. Das kleine XT Alu Kettenblatt ist jetzt aber erstmal zu Umeloxieren bei Warweg in Bielefeld. Wird wie bei der Truvativ Redwin rot werden...

Des weiteren habe ich den Schaltwerkkäfig des XT Shadow schwarz pulvern lassen. (Eloxieren geht nicht)

Morgen kommen dann noch der Torx 40 Bolzen und die Befestigungsschraube (Schaltwerk/Schaltauge) fürs Schaltwerk in rot.


Bin nun noch mit mir wegen den Laufrädern am kämpfen...

In Planung stehen als Ersatz für die XT Laufräder:

Laufräder bestehend aus:
Aros A Hub .75 in rot (vr 110mm Steckachse (20mm) / hr 135mm Schnellspanner (9mm))
Mavic EN 521 Felgen
Sapim Race Speichen
DT Swiss pro lock Nippel

Gewicht ca. 1950gr

LG
Matthias


----------



## JENSeits (4. November 2009)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> hab mal wieder ein wenig an meinem Bike rumgestylt.
> (Beamte haben eindeutig zu viel Zeit )



 und zuviel Geld 
hört sich aber interessant an was du da mit den Verschleißteilen anstellst ... 


LG Jens


----------



## dragon-777 (4. November 2009)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> In Planung stehen als Ersatz für die XT Laufräder:
> 
> Laufräder bestehend aus:
> Aros A Hub .75 in rot (vr 110mm Steckachse (20mm) / hr 135mm Schnellspanner (9mm))
> ...



Ist das der Satz hier aus dem Bikemarkt? Müsste ziemlich gut aussehen.


----------



## Sumsemann (4. November 2009)

Wenn das Kettenblatt dran ist, dann werd ich mal Bilder posten.

Es ist auch der LRS hier aus dem Bikemarkt. Bin mir aber noch nicht ganz sicher, stehe mit dem Verkäufer noch in Verhandlung. Mal sehen ob er auf mein Angebot eingeht.

Lieber währen mir bei dem LRS noch rote Nippel gewesen, aber nun gut, sind halt schwarze.

Ich hoffe, das der LRS gut aussieht!!! Finde, dass der XT eigentlich auch SUPER aussieht jedoch denke ich, dass der Acros LRS hochwertiger, vor allem steifer ist.

LG
Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S1las (6. November 2009)

So hab mal ein Bild von meinem Hobel auf der heutigen Tour gemacht


----------



## Bikedude001 (6. November 2009)

Wir bauen Laufräder nach Wunsch individuell zusammen.
Das muss nicht unbedingt teuer sein (je nach Material).
Wenns sein muss, kann ich dir einen Satz mit Nippel im Rastasyle einspeichen. Peace!


----------



## dragon-777 (6. November 2009)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Lieber währen mir bei dem LRS noch rote Nippel gewesen, aber nun gut, sind halt schwarze.



Bin mir sehr sicher, das der freundliche Händler deiner Wahl die schwarzen gerne gegen rote tauscht  dann hast du auch gleich wieder einen sauber zentrierten Radsatz.


----------



## Papa Midnight (6. November 2009)

Klar mach ich das...;-)


----------



## Bikedude001 (6. November 2009)

...ich auch !


----------



## Papa Midnight (6. November 2009)

Ich schlage pinkfarbene Alunippel vor! Macht bestimmt nen schmalen Fuß!


----------



## dragon-777 (7. November 2009)

So, habe das Tuning meines canyon TORQUE abgeschlossen. Um auf 14,2 kg zu kommen, habe ich den Rahmen gegen ein SPICY getauscht. 
Torque wog den auch jetzt wieder verbauten Teilen 14,9 kg, allerdings ohne die KettenfÃ¼hrung. 

Erste Probefahrt war echt gut. Viel flacherer Lenkwinkel, sehr angenehme LÃ¤nge und: kein Wippen im Antrieb! Bin gestern Abend nach dem fertig Aufbauen zwar nur Asphalt gefahren, aber der erste Eindruck war schon klasse. Heute dann mal richtig in den Dreck.
NÃ¤chste Woche kommt noch ein Crossline Radsatz rein, dann geht es eigentlich nur noch um die Gabel â da bin ich allerdings unsicher, was rein soll. Nach dem Winter wird wohl auch der Steuersatz fÃ¤llig, ist noch der originale der ziemlich lausig lÃ¤uft.


----------



## placeboworld80 (7. November 2009)

Das sieht doch aus wie mein altes Spicy (Rahmen) .

Viel Spass damit! Marko


----------



## dragon-777 (7. November 2009)

placeboworld80 schrieb:


> Das sieht doch aus wie mein altes Spicy (Rahmen) .
> 
> Viel Spass damit! Marko



Ja, verblüffend die Ähnlichkeit, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sumsemann (7. November 2009)

So liebe Leuts, hier mal nen paar Schnappschüsse. (Mache noch mal "Gute")

Das mit dem roten Kettenblatt hat keider nicht geklappt. Das 22er XT Blatt ist nicht schwarz eloxiert sondern irgendwie beschichtet.

Das Beizbad bei Warweg konnte dieser Beschichtung nichts anhaben, so dass es nicht eloxiert werden konnte.

Habs jetzt mal abgeschliffen und gebürstet. So hat es jetzt die Gleiche Optik wie die Kurbelfront. Gefällt mir so auch sehr gut, wird aber ggf dennoch mal rot eloxiert.






Hier nun das XT Schaltwerk mit schwarz gepulvertem Schaltwerkkäfig, rote Tiso Rollen und Einstellschrauben sowie von Marco Appelt gefertigte Bolzen (gedreht und rot eloxiert)






Die Laufräder von Hopfer: Acros Naben mit der Mavic EN 521











...und zum Schluss, dass Bike im Ganzen.












Aktuelles Gewicht: 14,2kg


LG
Matthias


----------



## dragon-777 (7. November 2009)

Sehr viele schÃ¶ne Details â fast zu schade fÃ¼r den Wald.


----------



## clausi87 (7. November 2009)

ich hab da mal ne frage zu den kindshok 900/950 stützen .ich hab gehört die sattelklemmungen sollen nicht so rohbust sein und sich schnell verhabscheiden .wie sind den eure erfahrungen?


----------



## Sumsemann (7. November 2009)

clausi87 schrieb:


> ich hab da mal ne frage zu den kindshok 900/950 stützen .ich hab gehört die sattelklemmungen sollen nicht so rohbust sein und sich schnell verhabscheiden .wie sind den eure erfahrungen?



Bisher Null Probleme 

Es gibt aber auch zwei Versionen. Meine ist schon die Neuere, zu erkennen an dem weissen KS Schriftzug bei der "Mutter" oben am Ende des schwarzen Rohres. 

Bei der Neuerern wurde die Mechanik (Absenkung) verbessert und angeblich auch die Klemmung verstärkt.

Will das Teil nicht mehr missen 

LG
Matthias


----------



## karsten13 (7. November 2009)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Es gibt aber auch zwei Versionen. Meine ist schon die Neuere, zu erkennen an dem weissen KS Schriftzug bei der "Mutter" oben am Ende des schwarzen Rohres.
> 
> Bei der Neuerern wurde die Mechanik (Absenkung) verbessert und angeblich auch die Klemmung verstärkt.



Moin,

bei dem Thema klink ich mich als bisher stiller Mitleser auch mal ein. Das mit den 2 Versionen hatte ich auch gehört, trotzdem das Ding bestellt und auch die "neue" Version bekommen. Sah dann nach 1 Ausfahrt so aus:






Nach Rücksprache mit dem Händler ist die KindShock nun "auf dem Weg zum Hersteller zur Überprüfung ggf. Umtausch". Bin gespannt was rauskommt - und wie lange das dauert ...



Sumsemann schrieb:


> Will das Teil nicht mehr missen



ich auch nicht ... 

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Sumsemann (7. November 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Das mit den 2 Versionen hatte ich auch gehört, trotzdem das Ding bestellt und auch die "neue" Version bekommen. Sah dann nach 1 Ausfahrt so aus...
> 
> Gruss,
> 
> Karsten.



Übel!!!

Diese Problematik sollte durch das "Update" eigentlich behoben sein!

LG
Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (7. November 2009)

schönes bike mit schönen Details! 

habe auch die "neue" 900er, habe sie schon öfters bewegt aber noch nicht im Fahrbetrieb testen können. Am Ende des Monats kann ich genauere Meldung geben^^


LG Jens


----------



## dragon-777 (7. November 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


>



Die aktuellen die hier so fahren, sehen eigentlich früher oder später (eher früher) alle so aus. Aber ich habe bis jetzt in allen Threads über Kindshocks nur "kein Stress" oder " nur Stress" Verfechter gelesen  eine Systematik konnte ich da noch nicht ausmachen. Für mich gibt's jedenfalls erst mal keine.


----------



## clausi87 (8. November 2009)

die riefen sind natürlich jetz nich so der knaller! hat die einer von euch schon mal selbst aufgemacht? vielleicht fehlt da ja nur ab werk das fett...soll ja bei rockshok boxxer auch vorkommen ...das sieht dann fast genauso aus.


----------



## Papa Midnight (8. November 2009)

Solche Riefen gehen natürlich gar nicht. Bisher haben wir an dieser Stütze nur einmal solche Macken gehabt. Allerdings erheblich kleiner. Hätte mein Kunde das Ding nicht einmal selber auseinandergebaut, wären die unter der roten Schraubhülse versteckt geblieben. Warscheinlich wären sie aber größer geworden. Wäre mal ganz interessant von Frau Kind Shock mal ne Ansage diesebzüglich zu bekommen. Ich such mir mal gerade ne Adresse...


----------



## Papa Midnight (8. November 2009)

Na toll. Die geben als Kontakt die Adresse in Deutschland an. Und die machen keine wirklich klare Aussage, was dieses Problem angeht. Wiener bike parts ist aber auch ein saugroßer Laden, der einige tausend andere Dinge im Angebot hat. Denen nehme ich das nicht übel, dass die da nicht so supergenau im Thema sind...


----------



## Sumsemann (8. November 2009)

Dieses Problem sollte ja eigentlich mit dem "Update" behoben sein.

Das ist ja echt zum :kotz:

Bisher habe ich zum Glück noch keine Probleme mit meiner und ich will auch hoffen, dass das so bleibt 

Hätte ich vorher gewusst, dass das noch immer ein Problem ist, dann hätt ich doch lieber zur Joplin gegriffen. Scheiss auf den Mehrpreis...

LG
Matthias


----------



## Papa Midnight (8. November 2009)

Die Joplin ist einfach zu kurz vom Weg her und die hat auch so einige Probleme. Ärgerlich, dass es bis jetzt keinen Langzeittest gibt. Oder hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## clausi87 (8. November 2009)

was langzeit tests angeht hab ich bisher auch noch null im netz gefunden.immer nur so kurze reviews.
bald kommt mein neues 316er und da gehört ja eg auch so eine hydraulische stütze dran.
ich denk mal ich werd die 950 ausprobieren und hoffen das es eine is die funktioniert....sein ja echt so eine hop oder top sache zusein.
danke für eure erfahrungen.


----------



## ufo-de (8. November 2009)

clausi87 schrieb:


> was langzeit tests angeht hab ich bisher auch noch null im netz gefunden.immer nur so kurze reviews.
> bald kommt mein neues 316er und da gehört ja eg auch so eine hydraulische stütze dran.
> ich denk mal ich werd die 950 ausprobieren und hoffen das es eine is die funktioniert....sein ja echt so eine hop oder top sache zusein.
> danke für eure erfahrungen.



Können wir unsere neuen 316er ja zusammen einweihen...

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Papa Midnight (8. November 2009)

Wenn die Macken hat, dann hat sie die ja sofort. Dafür springt dann ja deine Gewährleistung ein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clausi87 (8. November 2009)

@ufo-de...können wa machen kommste einfach mal in den schönen harz^^


----------



## dragon-777 (8. November 2009)

So, heute dann endlich Zeit gehabt, das gute StÃ¼ck auf der Hausrunde (FÃ¼rther Stadtwald) zu bewegen. Jetzt habe ich schon 20 Jahre MTB-Sport hinter mir, aber das blÃ¶de Grinsen bekomme ich glaube ich erst mal so schnell nicht mehr aus dem Gesicht â aber von vorne:
Ich suche schon lÃ¤nger ein Rad, dass sich bergauf und im Toureneinsatz ordentlich bewegen lÃ¤sst, aber bergab genÃ¼gend Laufruhe und ein Fahrwerk bietet, bei dem man sich nicht fragt, warum man nicht gleich mit dem Hardtail los gefahren ist. In der Theorie bieten diese Eigenschaften alle Enduros â die SprÃ¼che lese ich aber seit Jahren bei nahezu jedem Fully, egal wlecher Marke oder auch Kategorie. Bei den Teilen von Lapierre kamen aber eine Menge Leute dazu, die sich begeistert Ã¼ber ihre RÃ¤der Ã¤uÃern, ohne das sie vom Anzeigenverkauf leben wÃ¼rden â die Tatsache das Nicolas Vouilloz sich an der Entwicklung beteiligt, hat mich neugierig gemacht.
So, nun sitze ich selber drauf. Die gute Nachricht zuerst: Das Hinterbau-Konzept geht auf. Bergauf sehr steif, eher wie ein gutes CC-Fully, auch im Wiegetritt. Mit 14 kg ohne echte Leichtbaukompromisse fÃ¼hlt es sicht zwar noch nicht leichtgewichtig an, stÃ¶rt aber weniger als meine bisherige 15 kg Maschine. OK, wenn es mir nur darum gegangen wÃ¤re, hÃ¤tte es wirklich ein Hardtail getan. Bergab liegt das Rad sehr satt. Auch hier arbeitet der Hinterbau sehr gut, mit dem DHX 5 Air gehen auch die wenigen groben Sachen auf der Hausrunde mit einem mÃ¼den LÃ¤cheln, bin sehr gespannt auf das erste Mal im Park, ich glaube auch da werden die Grenzen deutlich nÃ¤her an meinen Freerider (Demo 7) liegen als bisher. Ja, und neben gut bergauf und bergab fÃ¼hle ich mich auf dem Rad auch sonst sehr wohl. Man sitzt angenehm im Rad, nicht zu lang, nicht zu kurz (60er Vorbau). Die Front bietet trotz dem provisorischen Lenker mit 30mm Rise  genug Druck auf dem Vorderrad, der Flache Winkel und die relativ lange Kettenstrebe machen das Rad trotzdem nicht zu unbeweglich fÃ¼r enge, eher technische Passagen.
Fazit: Kein Ã¼bertriebenes GeschwÃ¤tz, was Lapierre Ã¼ber das eigene Produkt von sich gibt â relativ leicht, steif, extrem gutes Handling. Ich kann mich nicht erinnern, mich auf Anhieb auf einem Rad so wohl gefÃ¼hlt zu haben, auch wenn es in den letzten 20 Jahren wirklich nicht wenige waren.
Die schlechte Nachricht: Ich hÃ¤tte schon viel frÃ¼her ein Spicy kaufen sollen, glatt ein Jahr verloren...


----------



## kittyhawk (9. November 2009)

will jmd sein spicy gegen ein zesty 514 ´08 in sehr gutem zustand tauschen?


----------



## mkernbach (9. November 2009)

dragon-777 schrieb:


> [...]
> Jetzt habe ich schon 20 Jahre MTB-Sport hinter mir, aber das blöde Grinsen bekomme ich glaube ich erst mal so schnell nicht mehr aus dem Gesicht  aber von vorne:
> [...]



Das blöde Grinsen hatte glaube ich jeder von uns bei der ersten Fahrt.. ;-)


----------



## dragon-777 (9. November 2009)

mkernbach schrieb:


> Das blöde Grinsen hatte glaube ich jeder von uns bei der ersten Fahrt.. ;-)



Hoffe mal, das hält auch eine Weile.


----------



## karsten13 (9. November 2009)

dragon-777 schrieb:


> Hoffe mal, das hält auch eine Weile.



oh ja, das hält 

Andere Frage: Hat hier jemand Erfahrungswerte zur Lebensdauer des (leider eingepressten) Tretlagers? Bei mir war's nach 3800 km vorbei, finde ich ne sehr schwache Laufleistung. Nun gab's am Samstag wieder verdächtige Geräusche, hat knapp dieselbe Laufleistung wie das erste ... 

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## ufo-de (9. November 2009)

clausi87 schrieb:


> @ufo-de...können wa machen kommste einfach mal in den schönen harz^^



Ja, warum eigentlich nicht?! Bestimmt spannender als das Eggegebirge.

Gruß
Christian


----------



## neo-bahamuth (9. November 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> oh ja, das hält
> 
> Andere Frage: Hat hier jemand Erfahrungswerte zur Lebensdauer des (leider eingepressten) Tretlagers? Bei mir war's nach 3800 km vorbei, finde ich ne sehr schwache Laufleistung. Nun gab's am Samstag wieder verdächtige Geräusche, hat knapp dieselbe Laufleistung wie das erste ...
> 
> ...



Das meines Pro Race läuft noch wie neu (ca. 4000km). Und ich bin eigentlich auch ein in hohen Gängen fahrender Ochse


----------



## DJJense (9. November 2009)

Hallo

weiss jemand ob ich an mein Spicy 316 eine Hammerschmidt Kurbel montieren könnte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikedude001 (9. November 2009)

Das geht. Der Rahmen hat Gewinde für eine ISCG 05 Aufnahme .


----------



## luk! (9. November 2009)

Gibt es denn inzwischen Press-Fit-Innenlager für die Hammerschmidt?
Ich dachte daran würde es bei Spicy und Zesty scheitern?


----------



## hopfer (9. November 2009)

Es Geht Nicht!
weil die Hammerschmidt keinen Hollowtech II Innenlager Standard hat!
der beim Spicy Benötigt wird aufgrund der eingepressten Lager.


----------



## Bikedude001 (9. November 2009)

Stimmt, habe nur an die Aufnahme gedacht und das Pressfitlager vergessen. Geht wirklich nicht!


----------



## Sumsemann (9. November 2009)

...so, hab mir heute Bei Papa M... erstmal 64 rote Prolock Nippel für meine neuen Laufräder bestellt.

Damit währen sie dann so wie ich es mir gewünscht habe. 

LG
Matthias


----------



## dragon-777 (9. November 2009)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> ...so, hab mir heute Bei Papa M... erstmal 64 rote Prolock Nippel für meine neuen Laufräder bestellt.
> 
> Damit währen sie dann so wie ich es mir gewünscht habe.
> 
> ...



Und  hat gar nicht weh getan, oder? Das ist das schöne an Laufrädern aus Standardkomponenten, da kann man so schön hin und her tauschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxxmaxx (9. November 2009)

Hat schon jemand von euch Erfahrungen mit der (neuen) DREIST von G-Junkies gemacht? Ich überlege, ob ich sie mir zu Weinachten zulegen soll, würde aber vorher gerne noch ein paar Meinungen hören.


Gruß Max


----------



## Sumsemann (10. November 2009)

dragon-777 schrieb:


> Und  hat gar nicht weh getan, oder? Das ist das schöne an Laufrädern aus Standardkomponenten, da kann man so schön hin und her tauschen.



Ne, noch nicht. Das tut erst weh wenn ich Papa M... die Kohle dafür geben muss


----------



## Sumsemann (10. November 2009)

maxxmaxx schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand von euch Erfahrungen mit der (neuen) DREIST von G-Junkies gemacht? Ich überlege, ob ich sie mir zu Weinachten zulegen soll, würde aber vorher gerne noch ein paar Meinungen hören.
> 
> 
> Gruß Max



Die geht leider nicht, da diese nicht für ICSG Aufnahme ist. 

Mit dem Press Fit Lager kannst du die Dreist leider nicht verbauen.

Hab da auch schon ne Mail hingeschrieben, doch leider ist momentan auch keine ICSG Aufnahme geplant.

LG
Matthias


----------



## bs99 (10. November 2009)

dragon-777 schrieb:


> ...
> Nächste Woche kommt noch ein Crossline Radsatz rein, dann geht es eigentlich nur noch um die Gabel  da bin ich allerdings unsicher, was rein soll...



Sieht gut aus das Spicy!

Was ist falsch mit der Gabel? Ist eine 36er Talas, oder?
Bevor ich die weggebe würde ich mir Gedanken über ein Tuning machen (Motopitkan, Akira,...).
Das kostet nicht so viel wie eine neue Gabel, Service ist auch gleich gemacht und soll wohl ein top Ergebnis bringen.
Obwohl man natürlich eine Fox gebraucht auch gut verkaufen kann.
Bei Rose gibts grade Lyrik 2-step um 330,- neu im Abverkauf...


----------



## dragon-777 (10. November 2009)

bs99 schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus das Spicy!
> 
> Was ist falsch mit der Gabel? Ist eine 36er Talas, oder?
> Bevor ich die weggebe wÃ¼rde ich mir Gedanken Ã¼ber ein Tuning machen (Motopitkan, Akira,...).
> ...



Hallo,

Danke â an der Gabel ist nichts wirklich falsch, es ist eine 2006er mit 150mm und sie ist braun... die Talas-Funktion nutze ich nicht und steige daher auf eine 36er Fox VAN RC2 mit 160mm um â nicht zuletzt wegen der Stahlfeder.


----------



## maxxmaxx (10. November 2009)

@Sumsemann: Ja,  hab nochmal auf der G junkies Seite nachgeguckt, hast Recht. Aber ich bin mir zeimlich sicher, dass die vor einiger Zeit das angekündigt haben, dass eine rauskommen sollte.

@karste13: Jetzt mal ne dumme Frage. Wenn ich an der Kurbel drehe und sich das seltsam drehen lässt und man so eine Art kratzen hört, dann ist mein Tretlager auch am Arsch?!

Gruß Max


----------



## JansonJanson (10. November 2009)

mal ne Dumme Frage, mag jemand von den netten Spicy Fahrer sein Fox 36er Gabel tauschen ? Ich hab ne ´08er Talas R in weiss, hätte Sie jedoch gerne in schwarz ... Talas R oder Van R / RC2 auch schwarz ... ?! Gerne per PM um den Fred nicht zuzumüllen *g*

greets


----------



## Ultroon (10. November 2009)

Hat einer von euch Erfahrungen welche Reifenbreiten in den Hinterbau passen? Würd mir gerne für den Winter ein paar Matschreifen aufziehen und jetzt würde ich gerne wissen, welche Breite reingeht, bevor es schleift.


----------



## Bikedude001 (10. November 2009)

Sämtliche 2,35 oder 2,4er von Schwalbe passen. Andere Hersteller haben wir noch nicht getestet.


----------



## mkernbach (10. November 2009)

2,5er Maxxis passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten13 (10. November 2009)

maxxmaxx schrieb:


> @karste13: Jetzt mal ne dumme Frage. Wenn ich an der Kurbel drehe und sich das seltsam drehen lässt und man so eine Art kratzen hört, dann ist mein Tretlager auch am Arsch?!



kann nur sagen, wie es bei mir war. Das Tretlager knarzt und man hat beim Treten auch das Gefühl, dass irgendwas leicht unrund läuft.
Hab dann gestern mal die Kurbel rausgemacht und die Lager von Hand gedreht. Links das ist O.K., rechts das dreht sich schwerer und unregelmässig, als ob Du ne Kugel über nen Widerstand "zwingen" musst ...

Mehr zum Lagerthema hab ich in diesem Thread gefunden.

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Ultroon (10. November 2009)

@ Bikedude001

Wie fährt sich den der Wicked Will im Matsch?


----------



## neo-bahamuth (10. November 2009)

Ultroon schrieb:


> Hat einer von euch Erfahrungen welche Reifenbreiten in den Hinterbau passen? Würd mir gerne für den Winter ein paar Matschreifen aufziehen und jetzt würde ich gerne wissen, welche Breite reingeht, bevor es schleift.



Hab am Hardtail 2.35 Maxxis Swampthing, d.h. beim Spicy passen die auf jeden Fall. Auch die 2.5er müssten passen, mkernbach bestätigt ja  Geht durch Matsch wie auf Schienen, aber aus Asphalt und leichtem Schotter darfst wie blöde ackern


----------



## Bikedude001 (10. November 2009)

Ultroon schrieb:


> @ Bikedude001
> 
> Wie fährt sich den der Wicked Will im Matsch?


 
Der WW ist eigenlich ein Hartbodenreifen. Dafür funktioniert er aussergewöhnlich gut auf nassem Laub und auch im Matsch.
Die MMary greift und reinigt sich natürlich besser . Rollt aber deutlich schlechter.
Finde die Kombi WWill hinten und MMary vorne eigentlich ganz gut zum Touren und Selbstbergaufpedalierfreeriden.


----------



## Sumsemann (10. November 2009)

Das Styling geht weiter... 

Da mir das weisse Design der XT Felge sehr gut zum weissen Spicy gefallen hat, habe ich den Mavic Felgen ein leicht angepasstes Design verpasst.

Die Buchstaben sind einzeln geplottert und kein durchgehender Aufkleber.













In zwei Wochen macht mir Papa M... noch rote Prolock Nippel rein... Dann passt es


----------



## mkernbach (10. November 2009)

Sorry.. Da sah es vorher aber schöner aus... Warum nicht einfach nur "gecleant" und schwarz gelassen? Oder alternativ, wie bei den XT Felgen so "Klebestreifen" gemacht?


----------



## dragon-777 (10. November 2009)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Das Styling geht weiter...
> 
> Da mir das weisse Design der XT Felge sehr gut zum weissen Spicy gefallen hat, habe ich den Mavic Felgen ein leicht angepasstes Design verpasst.
> 
> ...



Hab' auf den ersten Blick gedacht, das wäre eine Fotomontage  so nach dem Motto Originalrad / Mavic-Rad. Aber wirklich Aufkleber auf die Felge? Handwerklich ja gut, aber ich finde es sieht übel aus. Was kommt denn danach? Ein Pfeil auf den Rahmen, wenn du ein anderes Tretlager einbaust??


----------



## Sumsemann (10. November 2009)

Hatte die Felgen zunächst einfach nur gecleant, hatte mir aber gar nicht gefallen!

Das Spicy ist an sich mit sehr vielen Schriftzügen versehen und die Felgen sahen mir nun einfach zu leer aus. Hab mich einfach schon zu sehr an die XT gewöhnt gehabt.

In Natura sehen die Felgen jetzt aber besser aus als wie auf den Bildern. Die Bilder sind mir jetzt auf die Schnelle nicht gut gelungen. Wenn ich mich jetzt aber zum Rad umdrehe und es in Natura sehe... Einfach 

LG
Matthias


----------



## mkernbach (10. November 2009)

Und warum umbedingt die Bezeichnung der Komponenten? Wirkt irgendwie.. Naja.. komisch ;-) 

Warum nicht einfach dein Nickname z.b.? Aber Geschmack ist ja subjektiv, wie wir im Froggy Thread festgestellt haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnitti (10. November 2009)

Da muss ich mich leider anschließen, mein Fall ist das auch nicht. Manchmal ist weniger mehr - aber Geschmäcker sind ja verschieden.


----------



## Sumsemann (10. November 2009)

dragon-777 schrieb:


> Was kommt denn danach? Ein Pfeil auf den Rahmen, wenn du ein anderes Tretlager einbaust??



Nee, sicher nicht. Es ging mir ja auch nicht so um die Darstellung der Marke sondern um etwas weisses Design in die schwarze Felge.

Hatte erst vor "Sumsemann" auf die Felge zu bringen, doch das war auch nicht so der Knaller. Also hab ich mir gedacht: Der Rahmen zeigt ja auch in großen Buchstaben was für einer es ist und welche Marke. Also gleiches Prinzip auf die Felge.

Die Mavic Crossmax SX hat ja auch einen "fetten" Aufdruck, welcher mir optisch gut gefällt oder DT Laufräder haben noch fettere Aufdrucke...

Aber egal, wir habe zum Glück verschiedene Geschmäcker. 
Meine Frau die auch erst die Stirn runzelte, als sie hörte was ich vorhabe, findet es so auch besser.

LG
Matthias


----------



## Paolo (10. November 2009)

Sieht einfach nur prollig aus. 
Mir gefällt das überhaupt nicht. Wenn das jetzt Industry Nine oder so etwas in der Art gewesen wäre dann würde das vielleicht irgendwie wirken. Aber die Bezeichnungen der Felge + Naben wirkt einfach überhaupt nicht.


----------



## Sumsemann (10. November 2009)

...und ich hab mir doch solche Mühe gegeben 

Hmmm... aber im Ernst, hab ich so einen "anderen" Geschmack?

Ok.. Marke hin Marke her... darüber kann man sicher streiten. Wollte nur das "Prinzip" fortsetzen. Lenker, Kurbel, Rahmen, Bremse... Alles trägt die Herstellerbezeichnung. 
Ja selbst die Klotten tragen Dick und Fett die Herstellerbezeichnungen (Fox, Platzangst, u.s.w.) oder wie das Lapierre Teamtrickot wo gleich zig Firmen drauf sind... Irgend was anderes hätte doch nicht wirklich besser gepasst. Mir ist zumindest nichts passendes eingefallen.

Max wird es ja sicher bald mal in natura sehen... Mal sehen was er dann sagt... zumindest von der Optik her, das was da drauf steht mal aussen vor gelassen.

LG
Matthias


----------



## dragon-777 (10. November 2009)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> ...und ich hab mir doch solche Mühe gegeben
> 
> Hmmm... aber im Ernst, hab ich so einen "anderen" Geschmack?
> 
> ...



Das Prinzip ist klar und verständlich  aber das ist nur die halbe Miete. Du nutzt Marken, ohne deren Logo (z.B. Mavic) zu verwenden, was dazu führt, dass es für uns alle, die ein Mavic-Logo sofort erkennen werden, erst mal "falsch" aussieht, Stichwort "Bildmarke", weiter kannst du mit der Verwendung einer beliebigen Schrift nicht den Grad an Design erreichen, den Lapierre auf dem Rahmen schafft. Direkt über der Felge wird es vielleicht klar, wenn du auf das Schwalbe Label auf dem Reifen schaust  Konturschriften, Schrift mit Outline und anderer Farbe in der Füllung, diesen Stilmitteln setzt du mit einem einfachen Plott nichts passendes entgegen. Wirkt daher vom Konzept abgesehen einfach grobschlächtig und unpassend zum Rest. 
Hat nichts mit deinem Geschmack zu tun  da treffen einfach "handwerkliche" Gestaltungswelten aufeinander, merkst du ja an den Reaktionen hier.


----------



## mkernbach (10. November 2009)

Lasergravur ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neo-bahamuth (11. November 2009)

Hat jmd. Erfahrungen mit einer Marzocchi 55 RC3 Titanium am Spicy?
http://www.marzocchi.com/template/d...2&idC=1585&IdFolder=113&uf=IU&IdOggetto=56803

Ich wÃ¼rd mir nun nach reichlicher Ãberlegung und wegen der Farben das Spicy 216 holen (mit UmrÃ¼sten der KOmponenten auf komplett , und das einige Zeit mit der verbauten Domain fahren.

Sollte sich herausstellen, dass ich keine absenkbare Gabel brauche, liebÃ¤ugele ich mit der 55 RC3 Titanium 2010, kostet mich zwar knapp 900â¬ aber durch die Feder wÃ¤r das Ansprechverhallten wohl 1a und gegenÃ¼ber der Domain spart die immerhin fast 400g. Zudem ist die optisch einfach nur toll 

Hat die selber jmd am Spicy bzw bei einem Kunden verbaut und Erfahrungswerte? Weil 900â¬ werd ich auch nicht einfach so rauspulvern wollen.

Und gibt es die Formula RX auch in schwarz / dunkel, weil ich plane, das weiÃ ganz vom Radl verschwinden zu lassen.


----------



## ufo-de (11. November 2009)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> Hat jmd. Erfahrungen mit einer Marzocchi 55 RC3 Titanium am Spicy?
> http://www.marzocchi.com/template/d...2&idC=1585&IdFolder=113&uf=IU&IdOggetto=56803
> 
> Ich würd mir nun nach reichlicher Überlegung und wegen der Farben das Spicy 216 holen (mit Umrüsten der KOmponenten auf komplett , und das einige Zeit mit der verbauten Domain fahren.
> ...




Lohnt das denn...?!


Gruß
Christian


----------



## neo-bahamuth (11. November 2009)

Ob es sich lohnt weiß ich noch nicht, 400g Ersparnis bei einem Enduro fänd ich ja ganz ok (immerhin bleibt es bei einer Gabel mit Metallfeder). Davon abgesehn ist es mir egal, ich hab meinen unbefristeten Arbeitsvertrag in der Tasche, muss nur mich ernähren und endlich etwas Kohle für mein Hobby, so dass ich mein günstiges Rad von der Stange etwas modifizieren kann. Den Rest versauf ich standesgemäß 

Aber vielleicht fahre ich das 216er tatsächlich ewig mit der Domain, kann ja auch passieren. Aber für den Fall das nicht, suche ich Leute, die die Gabel evtl. schon am Rad haben


----------



## clausi87 (11. November 2009)

abgesehen vom gewicht wird die performens schon deutlich besser sein.ich war nur vorsichtig was marzocchi angeht.die qualität  war die letzten jahr nich soo der bringer.marzocchi wirbt ja damit das es 2010 wieder richtig besser werden soll aber ich wär das vorsichtig. für 900 euro bekommt man auch schon ne fox 36 oder ne rs lyrik.die laufen die letzten jahre im großen und ganzen ohne probleme (abgesehen von lirik 2stepair in der ersten generation).


----------



## neo-bahamuth (11. November 2009)

clausi87 schrieb:


> abgesehen vom gewicht wird die performens schon deutlich besser sein.ich war nur vorsichtig was marzocchi angeht.die qualität  war die letzten jahr nich soo der bringer.marzocchi wirbt ja damit das es 2010 wieder richtig besser werden soll aber ich wär das vorsichtig. für 900 euro bekommt man auch schon ne fox 36 oder ne rs lyrik.die laufen die letzten jahre im großen und ganzen ohne probleme (abgesehen von lirik 2stepair in der ersten generation).



Ajo wenn ich ne Fox wollte wirds ein höheres Spicy werden  Lyrik ist eine Alternative, aber die MArzocchi sind total gut aus und man hört halt wenig von denen. Titanfeder ohne Absenkung oder so KRempel hört sich ans ich recht sorgenfrei an.


----------



## mkernbach (11. November 2009)

oder die bos deville..?






"*Deville*
 BOS Presents Deville, it's a brand new enduro fork, featuring 34mm stanchions, 160mm travel, fully adjustable (hi + low compression, rebound, air pressure) and an exclusive - but still sercret! - system to improve pedaling efficiency when it's time to crank it up!

This is the Hi-End fork in the new Deville series, but it will be followed by two cheaper Deville forks and an air shock to complete the Enduro range.


          Single Crown
        Open Bath
        160mm travel
        Hi & low speed compression
        Rebound
        Spring preload
        2.300 kg
        545 mm AC"

http://www.ceednow.com/bos-deville-enduro-gabel/


----------



## Sumsemann (11. November 2009)

mkernbach schrieb:


> oder die bos deville..?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WOW... Die sieht ja mal  aus. 

Würd super in mein weisses Spicy passen!!!


----------



## clausi87 (11. November 2009)

@ neo-bahamuth 
ansich hört sich das alles sorgenfrei an bei marzocchi.aber die verarbeitungsqualität und die sereinsteuung ist seit die ihre produktion von italien nach vernost verlagert haben nicht mehr so toll.Bsp:buchsen sind von werk an mit massig spiel versehen ,druckstufen lecken nach 3 monaten ,absenkfunktionen fallen aus,ausgefallene zugstufen, geräusche beim einfedern.
das alles hab ich im bekannten keis die letzten 1 1/2jahre erlebt.
wiegesagt es soll besser werden aber 2010 würd ich mir noch keine zocchi kaufen,lieber abstriche bei der optik machen und lieber in die lyrik investieren.


----------



## DJJense (11. November 2009)

So gestern hab ich mal die Kindshock i900 montiert.
Mit 400 mm länge passt die bei meinem M Rahmen perfekt.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (11. November 2009)

clausi87 schrieb:


> @ neo-bahamuth
> 
> das alles hab ich im bekannten keis die letzten 1 1/2jahre erlebt.
> wiegesagt es soll besser werden aber 2010 wÃ¼rd ich mir noch keine zocchi kaufen,lieber abstriche bei der optik machen und lieber in die lyrik investieren.



Hmm ja, deswegen die Frage, Von der Lyrik hab ich nur Gutes gehÃ¶rt.

Diese wÃ¤re ja das Pendant zur 55 RC3, vom Gewicht her sogar noch besser wie es scheint hmm:
http://www.sram.com/node/137/brand/rockshox/src/cat

oder besser gleich:

http://www.sram.com/node/115/brand/rockshox/src/fam

In schwarz gibt es die auch, das wÃ¤re an sich perfekt. Sogar mit U-Turn fÃ¼r unter 750â¬. Macht auch finanziell Sinn. LÃ¤sst sich da noch etwas mit Titanfedern tunen?
Funktioniert das U-Turn noch immer so wie frÃ¼her? Mein Bruder hat da ne alte Reba, die von 120 auf 80mm oder so runter kann, nur muss man da ne Weile schrauben 

Thema zwei wÃ¤re bei mir dann auch Joplin oder KindShock


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hopfer (11. November 2009)

Ja, aber das ist wirklich sorglos


----------



## clausi87 (11. November 2009)

ich persönlich werd wohl früher oder später zur 170mm lyrik mit motion controll dh dämpfung greifen .aber da hat man ja 2010 die qual der wahl bei rs.da gibts glaubich über 7 verscheidene modelle.^^


----------



## Sumsemann (11. November 2009)

...ja, die Lyrik hab ich auch schon ins Herz geschlossen. 

Da hier alle von Stahlfeder Gabeln schwärmen, will ich evtl auch wechseln.

In weiss, mit dem grau/roten Dekor, würde sie sogar SUPER ans weisse Spicy passen.

LG
Matthias


----------



## neo-bahamuth (11. November 2009)

clausi87 schrieb:


> ich persönlich werd wohl früher oder später zur 170mm lyrik mit motion controll dh dämpfung greifen .aber da hat man ja 2010 die qual der wahl bei rs.da gibts glaubich über 7 verscheidene modelle.^^



Ja genau das ist es, bei Marzocchi gabs halt mehr oder weniger ein passendes Modell, bei RS kommt man da nimmer mit.

An mein Pro Race soll ja auch ne neue Gabel, ich werd langsam wahnsinnig bei RS. Aber es wird wohl ne Reba Team werden, ne SID is mir zu fragil


----------



## mkernbach (11. November 2009)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> ...ja, die Lyrik hab ich auch schon ins Herz geschlossen.
> 
> Da hier alle von Stahlfeder Gabeln schwärmen, will ich evtl auch wechseln.
> 
> ...



Lieber die Deville..


----------



## clausi87 (11. November 2009)

versuchs doch mit der der
http://www.sram.com/node/116/brand/rockshox/src/fam
hat alles was man im grunde für ein spicy braucht^^


----------



## clausi87 (11. November 2009)

die bos is schon echt schick....aber so schnell gibts die bestimmt noch nicht zukaufen ,tip mal so auf herbst 2010


----------



## hopfer (11. November 2009)

@max
man bekommt 2-3 lyriks für eine Bos wen man sich gut anstellt


----------



## mkernbach (11. November 2009)

clausi87 schrieb:


> die bos is schon echt schick....aber so schnell gibts die bestimmt noch nicht zukaufen ,tip mal so auf herbst 2010


hab was von märz 2010 gelesen..



hopfer schrieb:


> @max
> man bekommt 2-3 lyriks für eine Bos wen man sich gut anstellt



im gegenzug hat die bos dann eine performance von 3 lyriks oder wie? ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hopfer (11. November 2009)

wir Tauschen mal Rad dann darfst du weiter reden
auch wen ich mich dann wie auf einer Streckbank Fühlen werde


----------



## mkernbach (11. November 2009)




----------



## ufo-de (12. November 2009)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> Ob es sich lohnt weiß ich noch nicht, 400g Ersparnis bei einem Enduro fänd ich ja ganz ok (immerhin bleibt es bei einer Gabel mit Metallfeder). Davon abgesehn ist es mir egal, ich hab meinen unbefristeten Arbeitsvertrag in der Tasche, muss nur mich ernähren und endlich etwas Kohle für mein Hobby, so dass ich mein günstiges Rad von der Stange etwas modifizieren kann. Den Rest versauf ich standesgemäß
> 
> Aber vielleicht fahre ich das 216er tatsächlich ewig mit der Domain, kann ja auch passieren. Aber für den Fall das nicht, suche ich Leute, die die Gabel evtl. schon am Rad haben



Ja, aber deshalb muss man es ja nicht aus dem Fenster hauen. Du musst auch an später denken...
Kauf nen 316er und dann kannste die Gabel auch tauschen. Die Fox wird in der Bucht auch noch etwas mehr bringen(falls Du die ******** finden solltest). Dann kriegste den Italiener quasi im Tausch. Gleiche Geld ausgeben bei besserer Ausstattung.

Gruß
Christian


----------



## neo-bahamuth (12. November 2009)

ufo-de schrieb:


> Ja, aber deshalb muss man es ja nicht aus dem Fenster hauen. Du musst auch an spÃ¤ter denken...
> Kauf nen 316er und dann kannste die Gabel auch tauschen. Die Fox wird in der Bucht auch noch etwas mehr bringen(falls Du die ******** finden solltest). Dann kriegste den Italiener quasi im Tausch. Gleiche Geld ausgeben bei besserer Ausstattung.
> 
> GruÃ
> Christian



WÃ¼rde ich, aber beim 216er hat LP mit grÃ¼n und schwarz meine beiden Lieblingsfarben gewÃ¤hlt, daher hat ein 316 keine Chance 
Und nach den bisherigen KOmmentaren wirds ohnehin eine LYrik werden, etwa gleiches Gewicht, auch in schwarz, aber wohl zuverlÃ¤ssiger und 150â¬ gÃ¼nstiger.


----------



## Paolo (12. November 2009)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> ...ja, die Lyrik hab ich auch schon ins Herz geschlossen.
> 
> Da hier alle von Stahlfeder Gabeln schwärmen, will ich evtl auch wechseln.
> 
> ...




Ich kenne jemanden der eine Fox Van 36 RC2 gefahren ist und nun mit der 2010er Lyrik Solo Air mit Motion DH Kartusche unterwegs ist. Laut seiner Aussage sieht die Fox gegen die Lyrik überhaupt keinen Stich.


----------



## Papa Midnight (12. November 2009)

Die BOS kommt im April 2010. Wenn du also innerhalb des nächsten halben Jahres fahren willst....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ufo-de (12. November 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Die BOS kommt im April 2010. Wenn du also innerhalb des nächsten halben Jahres fahren willst....



HAHAHA, das ist gut..

Wie gesagt ich hatte mal ne U-Turn Lyrik. Hat mich fast das Leben gekostet, weil ich 200 Puls hatte wenn ich das Ding nur gesehen habe. Sperrmüll.

Aber es scheint ja besser geworden zu sein


----------



## EinStift (12. November 2009)

Ich hab jetzt auch mal ne Frage  Und zwar: ist es überhaupt möglich aus dem PressFit Innenlager irgendwas anderes zumachen? ( z.B. nen Gewinde reinschneiden? ) Hät dann irgendwann nämlich gern ne normale Truvativ Kurbel. Und das Truvativ PressFit Lager ist schweineteuer


----------



## JansonJanson (13. November 2009)

Paolo schrieb:


> Ich kenne jemanden der eine Fox Van 36 RC2 gefahren ist und nun mit der 2010er Lyrik Solo Air mit Motion DH Kartusche unterwegs ist. Laut seiner Aussage sieht die Fox gegen die Lyrik überhaupt keinen Stich.



das glaubste ja wohl selbst nicht ... ?!


----------



## neo-bahamuth (13. November 2009)

Heyhey, bitte keinen Gabelkrieg hier 
Ich will was Schwarzes und Zuverlässiges mit Metallfeder für möglichst wenig Kohle. Bisher macht die Lyrik da wohl am meisten Sinn.


----------



## clausi87 (13. November 2009)

@einstift
du kannst nix anderss aus dem pressfit lager machen.selbst wenn man sich gewinde hülsen zum einpressen anfertigt bleibt das innnenlagergehäuse zu breit.
man muss also mit leben^^


----------



## JansonJanson (13. November 2009)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> Ich will was Schwarzes und Zuverlässiges mit Metallfeder für möglichst wenig Kohle


----------



## Asha'man (13. November 2009)

Paolo schrieb:


> Ich kenne jemanden der eine Fox Van 36 RC2 gefahren ist und nun mit der 2010er Lyrik Solo Air mit Motion DH Kartusche unterwegs ist. Laut seiner Aussage sieht die Fox gegen die Lyrik überhaupt keinen Stich.



Das möchte ich mal am eigenen Rad erleben, bevor ich mir das vorstellen kann.


----------



## Papa Midnight (13. November 2009)

Hier ein Spicy 516 in L Modell 2010.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthr...=424963&page=2


----------



## Paolo (13. November 2009)

Asha'man schrieb:


> Das möchte ich mal am eigenen Rad erleben, bevor ich mir das vorstellen kann.



Dann probier es aus.  Er fuhr die Fox in einem Intense SS. Die Lyrik ebenso.
Gerade die 2010er Lyrik sollen wohl echt gut sein.


----------



## ufo-de (13. November 2009)

Paolo schrieb:


> Dann probier es aus.  Er fuhr die Fox in einem Intense SS. Die Lyrik ebenso.
> Gerade die 2010er Lyrik sollen wohl echt gut sein.



Das sehen wir dann, wenn die ersten eine kaputt gemacht haben oder sie eben nicht kaputt kriegen.

Nur weil das in der Fahrrad-Bild steht heisst es ja noch lange nicht dass sie läuft...

Gruß
Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansonJanson (13. November 2009)

@ufo-de: sehr geile Bike Kombi - same as mine


----------



## ufo-de (13. November 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> @ufo-de: sehr geile Bike Kombi - same as mine



Ja, wir müssen mit unserem ausgezeichneten Geschmack leben...


----------



## JansonJanson (14. November 2009)

find gar keine Fotos von deinem Atomik ... ts ts ts ...


----------



## dakapo (15. November 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

fahre seit 3 Monaten ein Spicy und bin total glücklich mit dem Kleinen  allerdings hab ich heute beim Saubermachen einen Riss (?) entdeckt, der mir vorher noch nicht aufgefallen ist.

Muss ich mir Sorgen machen, oder ist das nur ein Lackschaden?!

Gesamtansicht:






Detail:





Was meinen die Profis?

Danke schon einmal und Grüße!
dakapo


----------



## Sumsemann (15. November 2009)

Also ich bin kein Profi aber das sieht verdammt nach einer reissenden Schweissnaht aus. Ist zwar eine sehr ungewöhnliche Stelle, da dort ja sicher nicht so heftige Kräfte wirken aber wenn ein Verarbeitungsfehler vorliegt dann reichen sicher auch weniger heftige Kräfte...

Ich würd´s definitv reklamieren!!!

LG
Matthias


----------



## clausi87 (15. November 2009)

für mich ist es auch nicht eindeutig ob es sich um einen lackriss oder doch eine reisende schweisnaht handelt.ich würd aufjedenfall erstmal vom schlimmsten ausgehten und reklamieren.
gruß claus


----------



## dakapo (15. November 2009)

Wow, ihr seid ja fix mit Antworten! Super! 

Da werd ich direkt mal morgen bei meinem Händler einen Termin machen.
Hoffentlich kriegt der noch einen Ersatzrahmen 

Habt ihr da Erfahrungen, wie lange sowas dauert?

Liebe Grüße
Katja


----------



## Bikedude001 (15. November 2009)

Wäre super, wenn du das Ergebnis posten könntest, ob es der Rahmen oder nur der Lack war .
Schliesse mich den vorigen Meinungen an: würde das auf jeden Fall beim Händler untersuchen lassen. Ist zwar keine kritische Stelle aber so solltest du nicht weiterfahren!


----------



## All-Maikl (15. November 2009)

Hatte ein ähnliches Problem. Beim Putzen ist mir ein Riss etwas oberhalb einer Schweißnaht aufgefallen. Sah für mich wie ein Lackproblem aus. Beim Werkstatttermin hab ich meinen Fachmann drauf angesprochen und er meinte sofort das der wohl tiefer geht als nur durch den Lack. Jetzt hab ich nen neuen Rahmen.
Bring das gute Stück auf jeden Fall schnell zum Händler, 2010 gibts nämlich keinen Lady Rahmen soweit ich weiß, aber von 08 u 09 sind noch Bikes auf dem Markt.
*Bei mir war der Schaden übringens nicht an einem Lapierre Bike.*
Sag bescheid soweit Du was weiß, mein Frau fährt nämlich den selben Rahmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (16. November 2009)

Auf jeden Fall reklamieren. Innerhalb der ersten 6 Monate muss sowas kommentarlos ausgetauscht werden. Das machen die Mädels bei LP aber auch ganz sicher.


----------



## dakapo (16. November 2009)

So, bin grad zurück vom Händler und mein Schätzchen durfte direkt da bleiben :schnüff:
Der Hinterbau wird getauscht und der defekte eingeschickt, haben die Jungs gleich gesagt. Leider wird das sicher diese Woche nix mehr, aber ich bin froh, dass das alles so problemlos vonstatten geht.

LG
Katja

PS: Hoffentlich regnet es diese Woche aus Kübeln, da hab ich nicht so Sehnsucht. ;-)


----------



## Streckenchef (17. November 2009)

Mein Spicy 516 ist heute angekommen. Hat leider ne rieesen Delle am Unterrohr. Mal sehen wie LaPierre reagiert. Weil im Moment ist ja ewig Wartezeit...


----------



## Papa Midnight (17. November 2009)

Wartezeit ist gut. Die gibts erst wieder ab KW 15...


----------



## Ultroon (19. November 2009)

So jetzt will ich euch auch mal mein Schätzchen zeigen.Ein 2010 er Spicy mit kleinen Änderungen.



















Geändert sind
Bremse: Avid Elixier CR
Sattel : Selle Italia Shiver Troy Lee DesignsMäntel : Schwalbe Muddy Mary FR 2,35
und als kleine Gimmicks hab ich noch
Sixpack Skull Spacer und Iron Cross Ventilkappen.


----------



## RS-68 (19. November 2009)

Das 316er ist dieses Jahr wieder das schickste (mM).

Gefällt . Wobei der Sattel echt Geschmackssache ist 

Ändere mal die Bild-URL, das sind alles nicht klickbare Thumbnails auf denen man kaum was erkennen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ultroon (19. November 2009)

@ RS-68

Wenn du mir sagst wie das mit den Bildern geht werd ich es später ändern.


----------



## maxxmaxx (19. November 2009)

RS-68 schrieb:


> Das 316er ist dieses Jahr wieder das schickste (mM).



Die 316er sind immer die schicksten


----------



## Sumsemann (19. November 2009)

maxxmaxx schrieb:


> Die 316er sind immer die schicksten



ne, ne, ne... 2009 war es das 516


----------



## hopfer (19. November 2009)

2009 das 916 eindeutig!


----------



## RS-68 (19. November 2009)

Ultroon schrieb:


> @ RS-68
> 
> Wenn du mir sagst wie das mit den Bildern geht werd ich es später ändern.



Jep! Geh in dein Fotoalbum. Unter dem Bild das du verlinken willst steht links unten "großes Bild". Klick da drauf. Auf dem Bild das sich dann öffnet machst du einen Rechtsklick "Grafikadresse kopieren". Die fügst du dann in deinen Beitrag ein.

Z.B das von dem schicken Sattel  .:


----------



## RS-68 (19. November 2009)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> ne, ne, ne... 2009 war es das 516





hopfer schrieb:


> 2009 das 916 eindeutig!




Ääähmmm mal kurz überlegen:

NÖ!


----------



## ufo-de (20. November 2009)

Das Lapierre von Seite 6 steht jetzt endlich in meinem Wohnzimmer...
Wochenende mal ausreiten das Teil.

Das 516er von 2010 ist aber auch nicht schlecht, auch wenn man bei weiss so víel putzen muss.

Gruß
Christian


----------



## JENSeits (20. November 2009)

dir dann allzeit gute Fahrt .. und nein die wünsche ich dir net ... das is ein Versprechen!


----------



## Papa Midnight (20. November 2009)

Kannst ja ne Sammlung aufmachen. Ich helf dir


----------



## JENSeits (20. November 2009)

was machen eigentlich die T-Shirts Micha?  ich will mich outen können! 

LG Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansonJanson (20. November 2009)

oh man ... will denn keiner hier seine schwarze Gabel tauschen


----------



## Papa Midnight (20. November 2009)

JENSeits schrieb:


> was machen eigentlich die T-Shirts Micha?  ich will mich outen können!
> 
> LG Jens



Bin dabei. Grafikerin, Druckerin und auch ich kränkeln so vor uns hin...


----------



## avid49 (21. November 2009)

....möchte meine Fox Van R gegen eine RS Lyrik 2 Step tauschen ,gibt es da immer noch diese Probleme mit der Absenkung?


----------



## dragon-777 (21. November 2009)

avid49 schrieb:


> ....möchte meine Fox Van R gegen eine RS Lyrik 2 Step tauschen ,gibt es da immer noch diese Probleme mit der Absenkung?



Die gab's doch jetzt für knapp über 300,- Euro bei Rose... finde es aber schade um die gute Van.


----------



## Bikedude001 (21. November 2009)

Rock Shox hat für 2010 eine neues 2 Step System entwickelt und verbaut.
Das kann man auch bei den älteren Modellen nachrüsten.
Kannst aber davon ausgehen, dass bei den OEM Rosegabeln nicht das neue System verbaut ist.


----------



## Papa Midnight (21. November 2009)

2-step...oh je...Hab ich bisher nur Ärger mit gehabt. Lieber auf das neue warten und andere das vorher ausprobieren lassen...


----------



## ufo-de (22. November 2009)

Warum macht Ihr sowas? 

1.Gebot: Tausche nie ne Fox gegen ne Rock Shox


----------



## Paolo (22. November 2009)

ufo-de schrieb:


> Warum macht Ihr sowas?
> 
> 1.Gebot: Tausche nie ne Fox gegen ne Rock Shox



Das war früher vielleicht mal so. Aber Rockshox hat richtig Gas gegeben mit seinen Gabeln während bei Fox schon seit einiger Zeit nichts neues mehr kommt. 
Totem, Lyrik, Reba, Revolution, Sid, Boxxer....
Das alles sind super Gabeln. Und einige sind ihren Fox Pendants gegenüber auch überlegen.
Gerade bei den Luftgefederten Gabeln bietet Fox die wohl schlechteren Gabeln an. 
Das 2-Step nicht wirklich funktioniert hat spielt da doch keine große Rolle. Es gibt die Gabeln ja auch mit U-Turn oder eben gleich ganz ohne den diesen Mist.


----------



## ufo-de (22. November 2009)

Paolo schrieb:


> Das war früher vielleicht mal so. Aber Rockshox hat richtig Gas gegeben mit seinen Gabeln während bei Fox schon seit einiger Zeit nichts neues mehr kommt.
> Totem, Lyrik, Reba, Revolution, Sid, Boxxer....
> Das alles sind super Gabeln. Und einige sind ihren Fox Pendants gegenüber auch überlegen.
> Gerade bei den Luftgefederten Gabeln bietet Fox die wohl schlechteren Gabeln an.
> Das 2-Step nicht wirklich funktioniert hat spielt da doch keine große Rolle. Es gibt die Gabeln ja auch mit U-Turn oder eben gleich ganz ohne den diesen Mist.



Ok, aber Mazda verbaut auch nicht immer das Neueste, deshalb laufen die auch länger...

Spass bei Seite. Hatte mit Rock Shox so viel Theater in den letzten Jahren, dass da schon viel Überzeugungsarbeit bei mir geleistet werden muss. Und haben sich von nix angenommen. Haben nicht mal versucht mich zu vertrösten.
So oft wie der Laden schon verkauft wurde macht mich alleine schon die Politik von denen stutzig. Da muss ja auch langsam mal was kommen!

Fahre allerdings auch ne Boxxer von 2008. Zugegebenermaßen leistet die nach nem Dichtungswechsel und neuem Öl wieder gute Arbeit.

Gruß
Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dragon-777 (22. November 2009)

Mal wieder ein Bild, dachte ich. Heute sind's dann genau 14,7kg:

- 36er VAN RC2 statt der braunen Talas RC2
- Mavic Crosslink Laufräder
- SDG Ti-Fly
- Thomson X4 mit 50mm statt dem Syntace mit 60mm
- Sunline V1 in grau statt Truvativ World-Cup in weiss

Jetzt noch die kosmetischen Sachen wie Gabelschaft und vordere Bremsleitung kürzen, dann passt's. Glaube ich...


----------



## TeamAlter (22. November 2009)

dragon-777 schrieb:


> ...
> - Thomson X4 mit 50mm ...



Ist halt immer noch der schönste Vorbau


----------



## HITOMI (22. November 2009)

Hallo,
ich klinke mich auch mal ein. Mein Spicy habe ich seit Januar und bin super begeistert! 





Im Moment wiegt es ohne die Kettenführung 13,9 kg und ich überlege, noch auf eine leichtere, absenkbare Gabel umzurüsten. Hintergrund ist der, dass wir bald für erstmal zwei Jahre nach Singapur ziehen werden, was nicht gerade für alpines Gelände bekannt ist 
Was meint Ihr? Passt eine Rock Shox Revelation (fast 500 g leichter als die Van R) ins Spicy? Hat die von Euch vielleicht schon mal einer eingesetzt? Wie ist die Optik (soll ja nicht zu fipsig sein  )? Fahrverhalten? Steifigkeit?

Danke schon mal im Voraus!

viele Grüße
Rilana


----------



## dragon-777 (22. November 2009)

HITOMI schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich klinke mich auch mal ein. Mein Spicy habe ich seit Januar und bin super begeistert!
> 
> Im Moment wiegt es ohne die KettenfÃ¼hrung 13,9 kg und ich Ã¼berlege, noch auf eine leichtere, absenkbare Gabel umzurÃ¼sten. Hintergrund ist der, dass wir bald fÃ¼r erstmal zwei Jahre nach Singapur ziehen werden, was nicht gerade fÃ¼r alpines GelÃ¤nde bekannt ist
> ...



WÃ¤re die Revelation fÃ¼r ein Zesty, wÃ¤re es denke ich ok und passend â fÃ¼r's Spicy? Neee. Einfach zu groÃer Kompromiss in Sachen Performance im Vergleich zum Heck. Wenn du noch mal ordentlich Gewicht los werden willst, nimm lieber eine Float oder Talas, alternativ auch eine Lyrik Solo Air. Ansonsten bleiben dir doch noch ein paar andere Teile, um noch Gewicht zu sparen.


----------



## Papa Midnight (22. November 2009)

Lass die Van da drin. Du verschlechterst die Performance deutlich.


----------



## HITOMI (22. November 2009)

Okay, dann lasse ich das auch mal lieber!
Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansonJanson (25. November 2009)

ich will tauschen zum einen weil ... weil Stahlfeder halt  - und will "Black is beautifull"


----------



## Streckenchef (25. November 2009)

Gute Nachrichten heute: nach gut einer Woche meldet sich die  La Pierre Rekla-Abteilung bei uns, Ergebnis: Ich krieg innerhalb der nächsten Woche nen neuen Rahmen.Juchei!

Mit Uns ist übrigens das Icehouse in Bayreuth/Kulmbach sowie Bonanza Radmobile in Bamberg gemeint.Solltet ihr also aus der Ecke kommen schaut doch mal rein!
Grüße


----------



## clausi87 (25. November 2009)

heute sind die beiden entlich angekommen....bessere bilder und ein fahrbericht kommen dann auch die tage


----------



## maxxmaxx (25. November 2009)

warum denn direkt zwei?^^


----------



## clausi87 (25. November 2009)

doppelt hält besser....ne quarck....ein ist für meinen bruder und eins für mich....


----------



## avid49 (27. November 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> 2-step...oh je...Hab ich bisher nur Ärger mit gehabt. Lieber auf das neue warten und andere das vorher ausprobieren lassen...



ok,ich vertraue dir und bleibe bei Fox.....


----------



## neo-bahamuth (27. November 2009)

MMMh Spicy 216 ist bestellt, Liefertermin Ende März 2010. Kanns jetzt scho kaum noch erwarten :


----------



## Papa Midnight (28. November 2009)

Schon wieder alle weg? Wir haben auch nur noch eins. Frag mich, was wir so lange verkaufen sollen... :-(


----------



## TeamAlter (28. November 2009)

clausi87 schrieb:


> heute sind die beiden entlich angekommen....bessere bilder und ein fahrbericht kommen dann auch die tage



... und wem gehört das schicke DH im Hintergrund?


----------



## clausi87 (28. November 2009)

na mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neo-bahamuth (28. November 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Schon wieder alle weg? Wir haben auch nur noch eins. Frag mich, was wir so lange verkaufen sollen... :-(



Jo laut meinem Händler produziert LP bei den Spicys echt wenige Rahmen. Aber mir passt das gerade, hab erst ab Februar mein ordetnliches Gehalt, bis Ende März ist dann auch der Rest abbezahlt


----------



## merino (29. November 2009)

Guten Morgen liebe Lapierre-Gemeinde!
Ich besitze ein Spicy 316 2009er mit Mavic EN321-Felgen. Laut Lapierre sind aber XM321-Felgen verbaut. Druckfehler oder hat man mir andere Felgen / LR verkauft? Ich bin etwas verwirrt.
Mfg


----------



## Brainspiller (29. November 2009)

hab mir vor paar tagen ein 2009er modell gegönnt, da war das auch so wie bei dir.


----------



## JENSeits (29. November 2009)

bei mir isses genauso ... allerdings habe ich auffer Homepage von LP nei was anderes gelesen .. vllt wurde das nachträglich verfehltert?! Habe so um juli/august rum auffer HP geguckt ...


----------



## merino (29. November 2009)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten.


----------



## Slash96 (30. November 2009)

merino schrieb:


> Guten Morgen liebe Lapierre-Gemeinde!
> Ich besitze ein Spicy 316 2009er mit Mavic EN321-Felgen. Laut Lapierre sind aber XM321-Felgen verbaut. Druckfehler oder hat man mir andere Felgen / LR verkauft? Ich bin etwas verwirrt.
> Mfg



Meines Wissens sind beide Felgen baugleich. Ich glaub, Mavic hat die Bezeichnung nur in "EN321" aus Marketing-Gründen geändert. Vielleicht weiß aber jemand anderes eine gescheitere Erklärung.


----------



## Slash96 (30. November 2009)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> Jo laut meinem Händler produziert LP bei den Spicys echt wenige Rahmen. Aber mir passt das gerade, hab erst ab Februar mein ordetnliches Gehalt, bis Ende März ist dann auch der Rest abbezahlt



Die Lieferzeiten sind ja der Wahnsinn!  
Man bin ich froh, dass ich mir letzten Monat noch ein altes Modell zugelegt habe. Da wäre ich ja verrückt geworden so lange zu warten. 

Ist das bei Lapierre immer so mit den langen Wartezeiten? Oder gibts derzeit einen Run auf die Räder?


----------



## Fabian316 (30. November 2009)

Hi
ich hab en proble´m mit meinem 316 09er da is die gabel (fox36van) total weich die schlägt bei fast jedem sprung an dabei wiege ich nur 55kilo kennt jemand das Problem vllt schon?
lg fabian


----------



## Fabian316 (30. November 2009)

Achso ich verkaufe nch den dämpfer aus dem spicy float r 216er einbaulänge und großes volumen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dragon-777 (30. November 2009)

Fabian316 schrieb:


> Hi
> ich hab en proble´m mit meinem 316 09er da is die gabel (fox36van) total weich die schlägt bei fast jedem sprung an dabei wiege ich nur 55kilo kennt jemand das Problem vllt schon?
> lg fabian



Servus. 

Was bedeutet "schlägt an"? Hast du den Federweg, den du nutzt mal gemessen? Mit einem Kabelbinder am Standrohr? Du wärst der Erste von dem ich je gehört habe, der eine Fox van mit dem Körpergewicht zum Durchschlagen bringt. Wie weit federt die Gabel im Stand ein, wenn du nur auf dem Rad sitzt, bzw. stehst (sag)?


----------



## Fabian316 (30. November 2009)

ja hab ich 
ich bring die diese woche auch noch in den laden en kumpel hat die sogar durch stehen auf dem rad und einfedern bis zum anschlag bekommen


----------



## neo-bahamuth (30. November 2009)

Slash96 schrieb:


> Die Lieferzeiten sind ja der Wahnsinn!
> Man bin ich froh, dass ich mir letzten Monat noch ein altes Modell zugelegt habe. Da wäre ich ja verrückt geworden so lange zu warten.
> 
> Ist das bei Lapierre immer so mit den langen Wartezeiten? Oder gibts derzeit einen Run auf die Räder?



Auf mein Pro Race hab ich volle vier Monate gewartet. Aber ich hab ne Mordsgeduld.

Zu der Felgensache: ohne mir die anschauen heißt XM Crossmountain und EN Enduro, d.h. die EN dürften etwas robuster aber auch schwerer sein. Vllt. hat Mavic aber tatsächlich nur den Namen geändert


----------



## ufo-de (1. Dezember 2009)

Fabian316 schrieb:


> Hi
> ich hab en proble´m mit meinem 316 09er da is die gabel (fox36van) total weich die schlägt bei fast jedem sprung an dabei wiege ich nur 55kilo kennt jemand das Problem vllt schon?
> lg fabian



Wieviel Luft haste denn drauf?

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Asha'man (1. Dezember 2009)

Die Van ist ne Stahlfeder. Und bei dem Fahrergewicht würde mich regelmässiges Durchschlagen nur mit der sehr weichen Feder nicht wundern.


----------



## clausi87 (1. Dezember 2009)

mal für die die es interessiert:
ich hab heut mal die laufräder vom 2010 316 spicy gewogen

vorderrad: LP/alex FR 30 1014g
hinterrad M525/alex FX 30 1300g

gruß clausi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## infected_biker (2. Dezember 2009)

es gibt ein neues Video mit dem Spicy und der neuen BOS Gabel. Da sieht man auch was mit dem Spicy so geht, oder besser gesagt wozu es fähig ist 
http://freecaster.tv/mtb/1010608/bos-deville


----------



## infected_biker (2. Dezember 2009)

hatt schon jemand probiert eine X.9 mit Short Cage ans Spicy zu schrauben. Hab ich bis jetzt noch nirgendwo gesehen. Müsste aber gehen oder?


----------



## Bikedude001 (2. Dezember 2009)

Das ist zwar kein short cage, sieht aber geil aus....


----------



## Fabian316 (2. Dezember 2009)

wow nice


----------



## S1las (2. Dezember 2009)

infected_biker schrieb:


> hatt schon jemand probiert eine X.9 mit Short Cage ans Spicy zu schrauben. Hab ich bis jetzt noch nirgendwo gesehen. Müsste aber gehen oder?



Das X.0 kann man auf jeden Fall als Short Cage montieren, von daher wage ich mal zu behaupten, dass es genauso mit einem X.9 gehen sollte


----------



## EinStift (2. Dezember 2009)

Och schon verbaut? Schade da hab ich mich drauf gefreut


----------



## Bikedude001 (2. Dezember 2009)

Konnte es nicht mehr abwarten!


----------



## EinStift (2. Dezember 2009)

Das dacht ich mir. Hoffentlich steht das Sahnestückschen morgen noch da


----------



## Mistral2.26 (4. Dezember 2009)

So, nun habe ich mir mal mein Weihnachtsgeschenk schon gemacht und das Spicy bestellt. Lieferzeit voraussichtlich ab Ende Februar. Ich freu' mich wie Sau :-D


----------



## JansonJanson (4. Dezember 2009)

so ... hatte gestern seit langem mal wieder nen "Aha" Erlebniss ...

gibt zwar ganz wenige, aber ab und an ...

das 1x mal beim Spicy probefahren und dann nachm Kauf 
gestern zum 1. mal die Kindshock i950 getestet am Spicy ... Hammer 
für mich ab sofort das absolute "MustHave" an nem Spicy 
scheiss auf das mehrgewicht - das mehr an Fun ist durch nichts aufzuwiegen ... 

jetzt fehlt zum absoluten Glück nur noch ne schwarze Van 36  *winkmitdemzaunpfahl*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S1las (4. Dezember 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> so ... hatte gestern seit langem mal wieder nen "Aha" Erlebniss ...
> 
> gibt zwar ganz wenige, aber ab und an ...
> 
> ...



Fahre auch schon seit laengerem eine KSi900 und bin bgeistert seit der ersten Minute .
Kann sie euch nur empfehlen. Nie wieder absteigen zum absenken.
Ist voll versenkbar usw., ich koennte endlos weiter machen.

Man muss sie nur oefter reinigen und einmal im Jahres- oder Halbjahreszyklus das ganze Ding auseinanderbauen, und neu schmieren usw.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (4. Dezember 2009)

So mein Spicy 216 ist nun auch vollständig anbezahlt, nun heißt es bis März warten. Bis dahin hab ich aber auch schon die Kohle für ne Lyrik U-Turn und ne Kindshock


----------



## Brainspiller (5. Dezember 2009)

Beim Vorbau tauschen neulich hab ich festgestellt dass der Steuersatz nur Käfiglager hat.
Ist der OK oder fällt der recht schnell auseinander? Also vorausgesetzt er ist satt gefettet und spielfrei.


----------



## clausi87 (5. Dezember 2009)

so ein offenes lager läuft auch..man muss es halt besser flegen und kontrollieren. immer schön fett dran und dann solte es passen. und wens kaputt geht kann man ja immer noch was gedichtetes kaufen


----------



## Ultroon (5. Dezember 2009)

Kann mir einer sagen wie die Dämpfereinbaulänge beim Spicy ist? Will eventuell nen anderen Dämpfer einbauen und muß deswegen die Einbaulänge wissen.


----------



## clausi87 (5. Dezember 2009)

216mm 63mm hub war das glaub ich


----------



## neo-bahamuth (5. Dezember 2009)

Ultroon schrieb:


> Kann mir einer sagen wie die Dämpfereinbaulänge beim Spicy ist? Will eventuell nen anderen Dämpfer einbauen und muß deswegen die Einbaulänge wissen.



Steht grundsätzlich auf der Lapierre HP....
Fox Float R 216x63 XV for Lapierre z.B., also das was Clausi gesagt hat.


----------



## dragon-777 (5. Dezember 2009)

Ultroon schrieb:


> Kann mir einer sagen wie die Dämpfereinbaulänge beim Spicy ist? Will eventuell nen anderen Dämpfer einbauen und muß deswegen die Einbaulänge wissen.



Was willst du nehmen? Wieder Luft oder Stahlfeder? Habe selbst einen DHX-Air drin  mag ihn sehr gern, geht wirklich gut.


----------



## dragon-777 (5. Dezember 2009)

Brainspiller schrieb:


> Beim Vorbau tauschen neulich hab ich festgestellt dass der Steuersatz nur Käfiglager hat.
> Ist der OK oder fällt der recht schnell auseinander? Also vorausgesetzt er ist satt gefettet und spielfrei.



Ist wirklich einer der schlechtesten, die ich seit ewigen Zeiten gesehen habe. Waren nach relativ kurzer Zeit Spuren der Kugeln in den Laufbahnen der Lagerschalen - trotz Fett und ohne Spiel. Fängt langsam an zu "rasten", wenn sich die Kugeln über die Bahnen rubbeln... Kommt also im Frühjahr raus, wenn das Wetter langsam besser wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ultroon (6. Dezember 2009)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> Steht grundsätzlich auf der Lapierre HP....
> Fox Float R 216x63 XV for Lapierre z.B., also das was Clausi gesagt hat.



Ah cool wußte nicht das 216x63 die Masse sind. Danke für eure Antworten.

Bin am überlegen mal mit ner Stahlfeder zuspielen. Mal sehen.


----------



## clausi87 (6. Dezember 2009)

hir mal meine ersten eindrÃ¼cke von meinem neuen 2010 spicy316.
erstmal die Ã¤nderungen: gleich von vornerein hat eine e13 drs kettenfÃ¼hrung ,ein easton monkey lite dh lenker und ein holzfeller 40mm vorbau einzug gehalten.die Ã¼bersetzung vorn wurd auf 26/36 geÃ¤ndert.ein hope pro 2/dt ex 500 laufradsatz und 200mm scheiben  folgt dann in den nÃ¤chsten tagen. Der aufbau ist fÃ¼r abfahrtsorientierte touren auf anspruchsvollen trail bis zum gelegentlichen bikeparkeinsatz ausgelegt.

Abstimmung:
Vorn wie hinten hab ich 20mm sag eingestellt. Die gabel hat 5 klicks zugstufe ,der dÃ¤mpfer 4 klicks bekommen.in den reifen sind 2 bar druck.mehr gibtâs ja nicht abzustimmen.

Erste âkennenlern â runde^^:
Die sitzposion ist sehr angenehm nicht zu aufrecht und von gestreckt weit entfernt .die reifen rollen gut .ich kann mir sofort vorstellen auch lÃ¤ngere touren da mit zufahren.

Gestern ging es dan das erste man richtig auf den trail um auch mal die abfahrtsqualitÃ¤ten und die flugeigenschaften zu checken.
Sattel runter und los gehtâs.
Das von vielen hir beschriebene etwas trÃ¤ge fahrverhalten an engen stellen kann ich persÃ¶nlich nicht bestÃ¤tigen.das leigt aber sicherlich daran das ich vorher nur dh und fr fully gefahren bin und an lenkwinkel und radstand gewÃ¶hnt bin.
 Das fahrwerk vermittelt viel sicherheit so das man die bremse schÃ¶n offenlassen kann ï
Auch in der luft liegt das spicy sehr neutral ,3,5m doubles und 3m drops waren kein porblemï.nur sauber fahren sollte man schon kÃ¶nnen.

Berg hoch :
Klar marathon rennen rennen gewinnt man damit berg auf sich nicht aber man kommt gemÃ¼tlich, ohne extreme anstrÃ¤ngung   berg hoch .nerviges wippen gibtâs natÃ¼rlich auch 2010 nichâ¦is ja kein canyon.

So das soll es erstmal gewesen sein. ich hoff ich kann hir mit dein ein oder anderen unendschlossenen zum spicy Ã¼berzeugen.

Mit freundlichen GrÃ¼Ãen clausi


----------



## neo-bahamuth (6. Dezember 2009)

Das einzige was mich an den LP-Rädern stört sind die Griffe.... so elende Dreckfänger. Auf deinem Foto ja auch schon zu sehen 
Bei mir kommen direkt dunkle Ergon GA1 dran.


----------



## JENSeits (6. Dezember 2009)

nimm einfach die schwarzen Griffels .... funst gut


----------



## Papa Midnight (6. Dezember 2009)

In der "mbr" wurden die Griffe sogar gelobt... An einem Zesty 914, was neben Scott, Giant und Commencal als einziges 10 von 10 Punkten bekommen hat.


----------



## exel (6. Dezember 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> In der "mbr" wurden die Griffe sogar gelobt... An einem Zesty 914, was neben Scott, Giant und Commencal als einziges 10 von 10 Punkten bekommen hat.



Meine neuen LP-Griffe waren schon nach 3 Tagen Parkeinsatz an den Daumen komplett runter gerubbelt. Sprich das Schrift-Profil war komplett weg. Aber vom Grip sind sie echt gut und fahren sich angenehm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (7. Dezember 2009)

das ging dann aber echt schnell! naja, und wenn man sie nachkauft, gibts die ja auch noch in schwarz...


----------



## neo-bahamuth (7. Dezember 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> In der "mbr" wurden die Griffe sogar gelobt... An einem Zesty 914, was neben Scott, Giant und Commencal als einziges 10 von 10 Punkten bekommen hat.



Ich fand die ohne Handschuhe nach einer Stunde unerträglich  SInd auch schnell abgerubbelt. Aber gut, jeder hat andere Hände


----------



## Fabian316 (7. Dezember 2009)

Ultroon schrieb:


> Kann mir einer sagen wie die Dämpfereinbaulänge beim Spicy ist? Will eventuell nen anderen Dämpfer einbauen und muß deswegen die Einbaulänge wissen.


 
216mm einbaulänge und 63 hub hab mir en van r in ner 222mm eingebaut und funktionierrt super 
*Verkaufe Float R aus nem Spicy*


----------



## Sumsemann (7. Dezember 2009)

An meinem Spicy habe ich inzwischen die LockOn Griffe von Acros.

Echt Super Griffe!!!


Aber gegen die ODI Ruffian, die ich an meinem Specialized DEMO 8 habe, kommen die trotzdem nicht mit.  Die Hände kleben förmlich dran 

LG
Matthias


----------



## JansonJanson (8. Dezember 2009)

so ... hier mal mein Beitrag zum Thema Spicy 





kommt meiner Vorstellung einer "Eierlegendenwollmichsau" ziemlich nah ...


----------



## Bikedude001 (8. Dezember 2009)

Chic! 
Könntest die Züge und Bremsleitungen noch ein wenig kürzen.
Das würde das Bild abrunden.


----------



## Streckenchef (8. Dezember 2009)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> An meinem Spicy habe ich inzwischen die LockOn Griffe von Acros.
> 
> Echt Super Griffe!!!
> LG
> Matthias




Tach,
kannste mir sagen wir dick die sind? weil ich hab so riesen griffel..
grüße


----------



## S1las (8. Dezember 2009)

Ich kann die Ergon G1 nur empfehlen. Super Qualität, super Halt und die sind auch sehr beständig was das Material angeht.


----------



## Sumsemann (8. Dezember 2009)

Streckenchef schrieb:


> Tach,
> kannste mir sagen wir dick die sind? weil ich hab so riesen griffel..
> grüße



Hallo,

die Odi sind etwa identisch zu anderen LockOn Griffen.

Wenn du aber einen dickeren Griff willst, dann empfehle ich dir den Propalm Leder Griff.

Da ist die Grifffläche genau so breit wie Ringe. Bei den ganzen Gummigriffen ist die Grifffläche ja immer etwas dünner.














LG
Matthias


----------



## maxxmaxx (8. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab die Odi in weiß, die sind Spitze!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (8. Dezember 2009)

Mein Tip: Immer selber ausprobieren!


----------



## karsten13 (8. Dezember 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> so ... hier mal mein Beitrag zum Thema Spicy
> 
> kommt meiner Vorstellung einer "Eierlegendenwollmichsau" ziemlich nah ...



also meine Sau legt auch schon mal was 






Zum Thema Griffe. Hab mittlerweile die hier montiert:





Sehr griffig, kleben richtig, und sind dicker als die Originale.

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## JansonJanson (9. Dezember 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> also meine Sau legt auch schon mal was
> 
> Zum Thema Griffe. Hab mittlerweile die hier montiert:
> 
> ...





Odi Rogue - meine Wahl - auch für große Griffel


----------



## Papa Midnight (14. Dezember 2009)

verschoben


----------



## rigger (14. Dezember 2009)




----------



## hopfer (14. Dezember 2009)

Geil! 

die frage ist nur warum im Spicy thread?


----------



## EinStift (14. Dezember 2009)

Jetzt komm ich in verlegenheit. Das sieht ja fast besser aus als das von Bikedude


----------



## Yousef (14. Dezember 2009)

fett!


----------



## bs99 (14. Dezember 2009)

Ist zwar ein Froggy im Spicy-Fred  sieht aber trotzdem sehr, ähm, gebrauchsfähig aus 
und ein bisserl Bling-bling ist auch dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (14. Dezember 2009)

ARGH! Verrutscht!


----------



## ufo-de (16. Dezember 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

das Spicy 316 L von Seite 6 mit der weißen Race Face steht ab sofort zum Verkauf(Ich darf vorerst nicht fahren). Neu und ungefahren(Nur einmal um Block) von Papa Midnight. Setze es die Tage auch noch im Markt rein, falls hier nicht ein Fan ist der dringend sucht.


Gruß
Christian


----------



## Lappi (17. Dezember 2009)

S1las schrieb:


> Ich kann die Ergon G1 nur empfehlen. Super Qualität, super Halt und die sind auch sehr beständig was das Material angeht.



Kann ich nur bestätigen

Aber stimmt schon, im Endeffekt muss jeder selber ausprobieren und den passenden Griff für sich finden.


----------



## Rabarberkoenig (17. Dezember 2009)

Hey Leute,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Enduro für einen Anfänger nämlich mich . Bin beim stöbern hier im Forum irgendwie am Spicy hängengeblieben. Aussehen gefällt, laut euren meinungen funktioniert der Hinterbau sehr gut btw. seid ihr auch alle zufrieden. Hat mich jedenfalls davon überzeugt mal Probezufahren. 

Problem bei mir ist, das alle Händler relativ weit weg sind, unter einer stunde fahrt nix geht. Deswegen wollt ich mich vorab schon wegen größe usw. informieren damit sich der weg auch lohnt. 

Einsatzgebiet sehe ich eher auf Touren bei denn es aber irgendwann auch deftig zur sache gehen soll. Evtl. vielleicht sogar mal leichte Bikeparkaction. Deswegen auch das Spicy und nicht das Zesty. Gut die 90kg spielen da wohl auch noch ne Rolle. Ich bin 1.81 groß und mich interessiert welche größe für mich wohl besser wäre. Interressant ist für mich das 316er liegt preislich genau im Budget. Falls ich noch ein 2009er irgendwo finde hat sich viel geändert, bin ja Laie? Oder kann ich ohne zu zögern zum 09er greifen. Danke schonmal.

MFG

Johannes


----------



## JENSeits (17. Dezember 2009)

Willkommen erstmal 

also ich bin auch vom Spicy (wie ja schon zulesen) total angetan. Soweit ich weiß hat sich vom 09er zum 10er nicht viel verändert, bisauf die Optik. (bitte korrigieren falls falsch )

Bei deiner Größe würde ich noch nciht zum L greifen, das fahre ich bei knapp 1,95m. Ok es könnte da größer sein aber ist schon ganz gut so. Ich würde dir spontan nen M empfehlen. Falls dir das 09er vom Design mehr zusagt, würde ich an deiner Stelle da getrosst zuschalgen. Ist ja auch billiger wegen weil Auslaufmodell.

Hoffe das hat dir ein bisschen geholfen und warte ab was die Anderen sagen. Meine Angaben sind wie immer ohne Gewähr 


Liebe Grüße
Jens


----------



## Brandy man (17. Dezember 2009)

einen wunderschönen...



Rabarberkoenig schrieb:


> ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Enduro am Spicy hängengeblieben.


 
ich habe mir im sommer '09 mein schätzchen gekauft,ein lapierre spicy 316,in der größe L (ich bin 1.90 groß und 115 kg schwer,)habe mich davor genau wie du,durch die ganzen foren gewühlt,weil die knete die man dafür ausgibt auch nicht vom himmel fällt.mit meinen spicy bin ich bis jetzt nur touren gefahren(bin 12 jahre kein mountainbike mehr gefahren)und fange also langsam wieder an,es ist aber ein absoluter traum mit dem bike unterwegs zu sein,es macht richtig viel spass und ist absolut touren-tauglich,(meine tour ca.30-40 km je nach witterung)ich kann es absolut empfehlen-du wirst dass grinsen nicht wieder aus dem gesicht bekommen,wenn du mit dem spicy unterwegs bist.im neuen jahr möchte ich dann auch mal in den bikepark,und freue mich schon darauf.ich hoffe ich konnte dir im groben weiterhelfen.

by by und viel spass mit dem spicy,wenn's klappt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lappi (18. Dezember 2009)

Rabarberkoenig schrieb:


> ... irgendwie am Spicy hängengeblieben. .....




Hallöchen auch erst einmal... Fahre nun seit 08 ( das ist ja fast schon wieder alt ...) ein Spicy 316, müssten inzwischen um die 
8000km drauf sein und das besagte Grinsen hat sich dauerhaft in die Gesichtsmuskeln eingebrannt. Meine erste Probefahrt war auf einem Zesty, da hatte es mich dann gepackt. Das ich mich letztlich für das Spicy entschied lag an den 2cm mehr an Federweg. Noch keine Nennenswerten Reperaturen, ausser die üblichen Inspektionssachen ( Vordergabel Ölwechsel, Bremsflüssigkeit..). Wg. der Grösse würde ich Dir zwar auch L empfehlen, musst Du aber am besten selber bei Probefahrt abklären. Ansonsten kann ich Dir nur zum Kauf raten, habe bisher noch keinen getroffen der es bereut hat, und dann lass es krachen !!!

Gruss


----------



## Sumsemann (18. Dezember 2009)

Ich bin 1,85 und fahre "M" > Kann nicht klagen!!!

"L" dürfte zu groß sein!!!

LG
Matthias


----------



## martinjenni (18. Dezember 2009)

Hallo, ich bin 1,78 und fahre ein Spicy in M. Beim Kauf habe ich zwischen M und L geschwankt. Aufgrund von geplanten Besuchen im Bikepark habe ich mich fürs M entschieden und nicht bereut. Zudem ist mir das quirlige Fahrverhalten lieber. Wenn dein Hauptaugenmerk auf Touren liegt würde ich das L empfehlen. Mit einem Downhillbackground wie Sumseman (Demo 8) greift man meist zum kleineren Rahmen. Mit Vorbau und Sattelstütze kann auch noch was beinflusst werden. Zudem hat 09 eine gekröpfte und 10 eine gerade Sattelstütze. Ich werde bei meinem 09er auch auf eine gerade Stütze wechseln um das Aufbäumen an steilen Rampen zu minimieren. 
Auf jeden Fall eine gute Wahl. Ich hoffe du kannst noch ein 09er finden. Viel hat sich nicht geändert und der Preis dürfte dann auch gut sein.


----------



## maxxmaxx (18. Dezember 2009)

197--> l


----------



## ufo-de (18. Dezember 2009)

Bin auch 1,85 und fahre nen L


----------



## dragon-777 (18. Dezember 2009)

Finde das M mit 1,80-1,85 vollkommen ok, auch für Touren. Der Rahmen hat auch in M nicht unbedingt viel Schrittfreiheit, ist bei einem Enduro ein Faktor, den man vielleicht auch nicht aus den Augen lassen sollte...


----------



## SCHNEEMENSCH (19. Dezember 2009)

ola, hab mir gerade einen 916er Rahmen bestellt, kann aber keine angaben zu Sattelstützendurchmesser, Tretlagerbreite und Steurrohrdurchmesser finden. kann mir einer von Euch Spicy Besitzern helfen?  
Danke soweit


----------



## dragon-777 (19. Dezember 2009)

SCHNEEMENSCH schrieb:


> ola, hab mir gerade einen 916er Rahmen bestellt, kann aber keine angaben zu Sattelstützendurchmesser, Tretlagerbreite und Steurrohrdurchmesser finden. kann mir einer von Euch Spicy Besitzern helfen?
> Danke soweit



- 31,6mm
- 68/73 Pressfit, kein Gewinde
- 1-1/8"


----------



## hopfer (19. Dezember 2009)

Tretlager 73mm (integriert/ Pressfit)
Steuerrohr 1 1/8
Sattelstütze 31,6mm


----------



## SCHNEEMENSCH (19. Dezember 2009)

Danke an Euch zwei für die schnelle Antwort. Mit dem Thema "Press Fit" kenne ich mich bisher nicht aus. Den folgeden Text hab ich aus dem thread zu press fit lagern. wenn das stimmt müssten die lager im Spicy direkt eingepresst sein, also ohne Lagerschalen (weil 73 mm Gehäusebreite)? hiesse dass ich kann meine RF Atlas kurbeln nicht mehr einbauen weil die Lager dann einen Innendurchmesser von 30 mm statt 24 mm haben? das kann doch eigentlich nicht sein?


_BB30:
Kugellager direkt im Rahmen (Außendurchmesser: 42mm)
Innendurchmesser der Kugellager 30mm, also für Kurbeln mit 30mm Wellen
Gehäuse 68 oder 73mm breit

Pressfit oder BB92, BB89,5 oder BB86:
Kugellager sitzen in einer Schale, die in den Rahmen gepresst wird (Außendurchmesser Schale: 41mm)
Innendurchmesser des Lagers 24mm (HTII) oder 24 und 22mm (GXP)
Gehäusebreite: 92, 89,5 oder 86mm 		_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hopfer (19. Dezember 2009)

Du kannst deine Kurbel weiter verwenden das Lager hat einen Innendurchmesser von 24mm (HTII)


----------



## dragon-777 (19. Dezember 2009)

hopfer schrieb:


> Du kannst deine Kurbel weiter verwenden das Lager hat einen Innendurchmesser von 24mm (HTII)



Jeep. Und kauf' gleich zwei. Die halten schlecht  die einzige Schwäche, die ich bis jetzt am Spicy finden konnte  dafür ist's das Pressfit-Lager richtig leicht.


----------



## Papa Midnight (19. Dezember 2009)

Von Frau Race Face gibts demnÃ¤chst Alulager (â¬ 49,- oder so... )und Reset haben auch schon welche. Allerdings liegst du da bei â¬ 129,- . Lapierre benutzen Ã¼brigens das BB 89.5


----------



## SCHNEEMENSCH (20. Dezember 2009)

Danke für die Info, was würde ich nur machen ohne Euch? Hab aber immer noch eine Frage: Kann ich das Lager wie einen Steuersatz mit dem entsprechenden Werkzeug einpressen?


----------



## Papa Midnight (20. Dezember 2009)

Kannst du. Allerdings mußt du aufpassen, da der Durchmesser des Innenlagerwerkzeugs warscheinlich ein bisschen zu klein ist. Steck vorher das Innenlager einfach mal drauf. Und LANGSAM einbauen.


----------



## Sumsemann (20. Dezember 2009)

Oder mit nem Holzbrett und Gummihammer vorsichtig einschlagen.

Das Holzbrett aufs Lager legen und dann VORSICHTIG mit nem Gummihammer aufs Brett hauen. Dabei darauf achten, dass das Lager sich grade in den Rahmen schiebt.

Beim Steuersatz funktioniert diese Methode zumindest sehr gut. Sollte beim Innenlager dann ja genauso funktionieren.


@ Papa
Wann rechnest du denn mit den Race Face Lagern?


LG
Matthias


----------



## SCHNEEMENSCH (20. Dezember 2009)

hab mir ein Steuersatz Einpresswerkzeug aus Gewindestangen und unterschiedlichen Beilagscheiben gemacht. Damit hab ich 1,5" und 1,125" eingepresst - mal ehen ob das geht. Sonst Gummihammer...

Interessiert mich natürlich auch wann die RF Lager kommen.


----------



## dragon-777 (20. Dezember 2009)

Wo wir gerade mal wieder bei Teilen sind, die am Spicy ordentlich Gewicht sparen, wollte ich mal mein Frusterlebnis aus der letzten Woche mit euch teilen: Die lieben Herren Mechaniker aus meinen Laden der Wahl fahren beide ein Spicy. Das wÃ¤re noch nicht weiter schlimm â aber beide kratzen an der 12kg Marke. Letzter Stand eines wirklich fahrbaren 516er aus 2008 war *12,3kg*. 
Wir haben dann mal Teile verglichen und es war das Ã¼bliche Problem: Keine wirklich groÃen Brocken, die an meinem schwerer wÃ¤ren, aber an jeder Ecke ein paar Gramm. In Summe dann doch wieder mehr als 2kg Differenz. Bis auf die 12er-Marke will ich gar nicht runter, aber eine 13 hÃ¤tte ich schon gerne wieder vor dem Komma...


----------



## Sumsemann (20. Dezember 2009)

dragon-777 schrieb:


> Wo wir gerade mal wieder bei Teilen sind, die am Spicy ordentlich Gewicht sparen, wollte ich mal mein Frusterlebnis aus der letzten Woche mit euch teilen: Die lieben Herren Mechaniker aus meinen Laden der Wahl fahren beide ein Spicy. Das wäre noch nicht weiter schlimm  aber beide kratzen an der 12kg Marke. Letzter Stand eines wirklich fahrbaren 516er aus 2008 war *12,3kg*.
> Wir haben dann mal Teile verglichen und es war das übliche Problem: Keine wirklich großen Brocken, die an meinem schwerer wären, aber an jeder Ecke ein paar Gramm. In Summe dann doch wieder mehr als 2kg Differenz. Bis auf die 12er-Marke will ich gar nicht runter, aber eine 13 hätte ich schon gerne wieder vor dem Komma...



Die 13 vor dem Komma ist aber nicht das große Problem. Die habe ja sogar ich mit der Kindschock (wiegt rund 400gr mehr wie ne leichte MTB Stütze)

Werde aber wenn mein Demo fertig ist (liegt derzeit bei 16,7 Kilo und soll noch so 500gr abnehmen) mich auch wieder dem Spicy widmen und noch einiges abnehmen. Wunschgewicht 13,0 Kilo

z.B.
Kurbel (da lassen sich locker 100gr sparen)
Lenker Syntace Vector Carbon (auch 100gr)
Titanschrauben (100gr)
Kette KMC 10sl (50gr)
Schaltung: Warte auf die "neue" XTR, soll ja nächstes Jahr kommen (dürfte so 150gr sparen)

LG
Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (20. Dezember 2009)

Gummihammer ist keine gute Idee, da du hierbei aus Versehen das Tretlagergehäuse im Rahmen beschädigen kannst. Die Idee mit der Gewindestange ist deutlich besser.


----------



## Sumsemann (20. Dezember 2009)

@dragon

Hab mir grad mal in deinem Profil dein Spicy angesehen 

Du hast das Ding ja nun wirklich richtig Bikepark tauglich gemacht.

Gabel, Dämpfer, Kurbel, Sattel.....


Aber du hast doch noch dein Demo???

Das ist doch eher für den "harten" Einsatz gemacht.

Jetzt wo ich mein Demo habe, rüste ich das Spicy wieder etwas zurück um es tourentauglicher zu machen. 
Muss ja gar nicht mehr "so" stabil sein.

LG
Matthias


----------



## dragon-777 (20. Dezember 2009)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> @dragon
> 
> Hab mir grad mal in deinem Profil dein Spicy angesehen
> 
> ...



Ja, das ist wirklich parktauglich und das soll es auch bleiben. Liegt daran, dass hier in der Gegend die Spots schon ordentlich heavy sind, also Drops, Kicker, Roadgaps, etc., daher auch der Anspruch mit den 13kg. Ist aus meiner Sicht der gute Kompromiss aus stabil und leicht genug um auch mal zu touren.
Das Demo ist noch mal eine ganz andere Liga, die das Spicy einfach nicht erreicht / erreichen kann.


----------



## SCHNEEMENSCH (20. Dezember 2009)

Und eine weitere Frage an die Kommune:
Standardmässig ist ja ein Fox RP2 XV drin. bisher hab ich bei Luftdämpfern nur Erfahrungen mit dem DHX Air 5 und schätze die einstellmöglichkeiten sehr. Was denkt Ihr, Ist ein Wechsel des Dämpfers auf DHX Air sinnvoll oder reicht der Fox RP2 XV auch für  Freeridetouren völlig aus. In den Bikepark will ich mit dem Spicy eher nicht - dafür steht hier noch ein vp-free rum.


----------



## Papa Midnight (20. Dezember 2009)

Was wiegst du? Was für eine Gabel? Dein Fahrstil?


----------



## SCHNEEMENSCH (20. Dezember 2009)

Gewicht: 100 kg, fully equipped 110 kg
Gabel: BOS Deville, Fox 36 Talas oder Lyrik 2-Step
Fahrstil: Meistens Touren muss also gut bergauf fahrbar sein, runter teilweise auch durch verblocktes und steiles Terrain. Kleinere Sprünge aber keine dicken Drops. Dafür hab ich das vp-free.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (20. Dezember 2009)

Wo haste denn die deville her? Die gibts doch erst im März.
Ich würde in deinem Fall Stahlfedersysteme empfehlen.


----------



## hopfer (20. Dezember 2009)

ich glaub die will er sich erst noch kaufen 
Paket ist übrigens am Freitag abgekommen


----------



## Papa Midnight (20. Dezember 2009)

Bittebitte 

Wenn dem so ist, würd ich den dazu passenden BOS Luftdämpfer nehmen...Der kommt wohl auch um den Dreh auf den Markt.


----------



## SCHNEEMENSCH (20. Dezember 2009)

wie gesagt, den rahmen hab ich bestellt ist aber noch nicht da und jetzt überleg ich mir noch das ein oder andere detail bei der austattung

Mein Favorit was die Gabel betrifft ist die Talas weil ich die Absenkfunktion schon ganz ok finde bei längerem bergauffahren. meines wissens bringt die deville das nicht mit...

den dämpfer betreffend, könnte ich einen fox dhx air günstig bekommen - deswegen weiss sich jetzt nicht ob den besser nehme oder den Fox RP2 drin lasse.

verstehe ich das richtig, unabhängig davon was die teile kosten, bos ist fox vorzuziehen? oder ist der unterschied nicht so gross?


----------



## hopfer (20. Dezember 2009)

der Bos SexToy ist dem DHX5 auf jeden fall vorzuziehen ob der Bos Luftdämpfer dem Fox vorzuziehen ist kann niemand bis dato beurteilen.
allerdings vermute ich das das er fall seine wird.

die Talas ist auf jeden fall schlechter als Fox Van oder Bos Deville.
wen du gute Performance und Absenkfunktion haben willst empfehle ich dir die Lyrik U-Turn


----------



## SCHNEEMENSCH (23. Dezember 2009)

Langsam konkretisiert sich die Teile-Liste für das neue Spicy. Wie schon öfter komme ich dann an einen Punkt an dem ich mir unsicher bin ob das neue Teil eher laut und bunt daherkommen soll oder doch vielleicht etwas zurückhaltender. Aus diesem Grund stelle ich mal zwei Versionen zur allgemeinen Abstimmung. Es gibt eine rote/weisse und eine schwarze Version. Entsprechend dann mit roten oder schwarzen Naben (vermutlich Rohloff), die aber noch nicht dargestellt sind. Schreibt gerne Eure Anregungen oder Kommentare.


----------



## karsten13 (24. Dezember 2009)

SCHNEEMENSCH schrieb:


> Aus diesem Grund stelle ich mal zwei Versionen zur allgemeinen Abstimmung. Es gibt eine rote/weisse und eine schwarze Version.



spontan: schwarz.
Allerdings ist eine Darstellung ohne Laufräder nur suboptimal, könnte die Entscheidung nochmal umwerfen ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## dragon-777 (24. Dezember 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> spontan: schwarz.
> Allerdings ist eine Darstellung ohne Laufräder nur suboptimal, könnte die Entscheidung nochmal umwerfen ...
> 
> Gruss,
> ...



Kann ich nur zustimmen. Der Rahmen an sich ist recht "bunt" und unruhig durch die Labels, eloxierte Teile, unterschiedlichen Materialien. Also eher etwas dezenter aufbauen, wirkt dann auch wertiger.


----------



## splatternick (24. Dezember 2009)

Also ich find das weiss/rote besser! 
Aber Du weisst ja dass ich eher auf laut steh...


----------



## Sumsemann (25. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

möchte meinem Spicy eine Schwarze Kurbel spendieren.

Die Wahl ist auf diese Kurbel gefallen 








...allerdings mit Gamut Bash passend zur schaltbaren Kefü von denen.









Passt dieses Truvativ Pressfit Lager in den Spicy Rahmen?






Hier gehts zu weitern Infos zu dem Lager


LG
Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hopfer (25. Dezember 2009)

warum keine XTR die ist wenigstens leichter 
ich ziehe Shimano Kurbeln Truvativ Kurbeln immer vor.


----------



## Papa Midnight (25. Dezember 2009)

Jupp. Wo der Hopfer recht hat,hat er Recht...Außerdem ist die Gamut Käse. warum keine Lg1? Die funzt immer.


----------



## Sumsemann (25. Dezember 2009)

Die XTR ist aber auch doppelt so teuer und nicht wirklich schwarz.

Will eine glänzend schwarze Kurbel haben. Alle schwarzen Teile an meinem Bike sind glänzend, habe jetzt grade erst den Race Face Atlas Lenker gegen einen Reverse fli xxl getauscht.

Die Stylo Oct wird, wie ich im Forum hier lesen konnte, auch von vielen als DH Kurbel gefahren. Sollte bei meinen gut 90 Kilo daher perfekt für ein Enduro sein. Preislich kann man sie ja eher mit der XT vergleichen, Gewichtstechnisch liegt sie aber deutlich drunter... (Die reinen Kurbelarme wiegen rund 50gr weniger als die der xt)

Ansonsten fällt mir nur noch die FSA Gravity light, als glänzend schwarze Kurbel, ein. Ist aber deutlich schwerer und wesentlich teurer. (Fahre sie auf meinem Demo)

Des weiteren soll die Schaltung gegen die X.0 Redwin getauscht werden (Umwerfer Sramm xx direct mount) und möchte das Bike in dem Zuge dann auch Shimano frei machen.

Nicht das ich was gegen Shimano habe, doch da fast jedes Bike mit Shimano Teilen versehen ist, währ es ja schon etwas einzigartiger...


Zur Kefü:

Die Gamut ist leicht und sehr schön!!! Habe die Stylo Oct mit Gamut Bash schon gesehrn... Sieht einfach SUPER aus. ...und negatives habe ich jetzt auch nicht über die Gamut lesen können.

Die Gamut P30 funktioniert im übrigen an meinem Demo perfekt!




Noch mal zu meiner Frage, passt das Truvativ Lager? Währ mir lieber als in das verbaute Lager einen Adapter einzusetzen.

Noch ne Frage: Welchen direct Mount "Anschluss" für den Umwerfer hat eigentlich Lapierre (S1, S2 oder S3)

LG
Matthias


----------



## peakmeep (25. Dezember 2009)

Also da es meines Wissen nur ein Pressfit Lager von Truvativ gibt und wir an einem Spicy erst die normale Stylo verbaut haben sollte das wunderbar passen!


----------



## hopfer (25. Dezember 2009)

Lager passt nicht! ist BB30 ansonsten kann ich nur sagen wens dir gefällt kaufs halt


----------



## Papa Midnight (25. Dezember 2009)

Und wieder einmal hat der Hopfer Recht. BB 30hat NULL mit BB 89,5 zu tun.


----------



## hopfer (25. Dezember 2009)

Danke für die Blumen 
wen ich mal nicht weiß wohin ich soll ist bei dir eine stelle frei oder


----------



## Papa Midnight (25. Dezember 2009)

Na sicher!


----------



## Sumsemann (25. Dezember 2009)

...dann werd ich wohl mit nem Adapter arbeiten müssen 

Andere schwarze (glänzend) Shimano kompatible Kurbeln gibt es ja auch nicht...

LG
Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikedude001 (27. Dezember 2009)

[quote = Hopfer; 6673194] Lager passt nicht! BB30 ist ansonsten kann ich nur sagen wens dir gefällt kaufs halt [/ quote]
Von Truvativ gibt es ein Innenlager für die Stylo, hat nichts mit dem BB30 zu tun. Damit passen alle Kurbeln, die das GXP Innenlager haben (Stylo, Firex und Noir).
Fahre an allen meinen Bikes Truvativ Kurbeln. Stehen den Shimano in Preis/Leistug in nichts nach und sind nicht so Mainstream!


----------



## Papa Midnight (27. Dezember 2009)

Das Truvativ GXP Press Fit ist auch im 916 verbaut.Wenn du dir eins besorgst, achte auf jeden Fall darauf, dass du 89.5 mm erwischt! Die beiden anderen passen nicht!


----------



## ufo-de (27. Dezember 2009)

Bikedude001 schrieb:


> [quote = Hopfer; 6673194] Lager passt nicht! BB30 ist ansonsten kann ich nur sagen wens dir gefällt kaufs halt [/ quote]
> Von Truvativ gibt es ein Innenlager für die Stylo, hat nichts mit dem BB30 zu tun. Damit passen alle Kurbeln, die das GXP Innenlager haben (Stylo, Firex und Noir).
> Fahre an allen meinen Bikes Truvativ Kurbeln. Stehen den Shimano in Preis/Leistug in nichts nach und sind nicht so Mainstream!



Da hat er Recht. Truvativ ist nen fairer Laden. Shimano ist ja schon der Bill Gates unter den Herstellern. Denen muss man nicht unbedingt noch mehr Geld in Hals werfen

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Sumsemann (27. Dezember 2009)

Ja supi  dann gibts jetzt definitv die Stylo OCT 2.2 für mein Spicy 

LG
Matthias


----------



## EinStift (8. Januar 2010)

Was haltet ihr von der Idee Nadellager in die Dämpferaufnahme vom Spicy zu machen? Bikedude hat das heut mal angesprochen. Wär zwar ne ganz schöne Aktion aber sollte wohl was bringen.

Um den Thread mal über das geilste Bike wieder hochzuholen 
Übernächste Woche ist Liefertermin für mein 216er. Ich kanns nichtmehr abwarten!  ( Sollte weniger Bilder guggen  )


----------



## hopfer (8. Januar 2010)

mit dem Bos Dämpfer hat das papa im froggy gemacht.

ich halte das nicht für sonderlich sinnvoll schließlich hat das Froggy so wie Spicy? Gleitlager im Hinterbau. daher bringt das Nadellager wahrscheinlich nicht viel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EinStift (8. Januar 2010)

Vielleicht hast du mich falsch verstanden oder ich mich unklar ausgedrückt. Bei den Fox Dämpfern sind ja die Buchsen mehr eine "Reiblagerung" und die durch Nadellager ersetzen. So hat er mir das erklärt.


----------



## hopfer (8. Januar 2010)

Ja, aber was soll das bringen?
besseres Ansprechverhalten wohl kaum wegen den Gleitlagern im Hinterbau.
daher wüsste ich nicht worin der Sinn besteht???


----------



## EinStift (8. Januar 2010)

Deswegen frag ich hier ja. Oder ich hab da was falsch verstanden heute Mittag. Will ja niemanden hier angreifen


----------



## hopfer (8. Januar 2010)

also ich sage keine gute Idee ;-)
was denkst du denn davon?


----------



## EinStift (8. Januar 2010)

Naja man merkt schon, dass sich der Dämpfer recht schwer bewegen lässt. Durch die Lager könnte das natürlich dann leichtgängiger gehn. Kann man ja mal ausprobieren. Viel kann man an dem Hinterbau bzw. Ansprechverhalten nicht verbessern was man hier so liest und hört


----------



## Papa Midnight (8. Januar 2010)

Die Nadellager bringen schon noch ein bischen was. Das Problem wird wohl nur einfach sein, dass es superaufwendig ist, die nötigen Adapter zu drehen. Das ist wirklich mordsaufwändig.


----------



## Papa Midnight (8. Januar 2010)

Bestelle heute nochmal Kleinteile und Bekleidung. Noch irgendwelche Wünsche? Bitte immer als PN mit voller Anschrift an mich.


----------



## Asha'man (8. Januar 2010)

Für Anke den Sag indicator und Kettenstrebenschutz bitte nicht vergessen.


----------



## avant (8. Januar 2010)

... und meine Bestellung für die Kleinteile + Bremsscheibe/Adapter hast Du ja heute auch bereits bekommen.

Vielen Dank für Deinen top Service !

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## Bikedude001 (8. Januar 2010)

hopfer schrieb:


> Ja, aber was soll das bringen?
> besseres Ansprechverhalten wohl kaum wegen den Gleitlagern im Hinterbau.
> daher wüsste ich nicht worin der Sinn besteht???


 
Die Gleitlager am Horstlink bewegen sich nur wenige Millimeter. Duch die langen wirkenden Hebel würde man das kaum merken, wenn die fest sind. Die übrigen Lagerpunkte sind Industrielager . 
Die eingepressten Bushings am Dämpfer bewegen sich schon recht schwer, vor allem wenn sie neu sind. 
Denke schon, dass man den Tausch durch Nadellager im Ansprechverhalten merkt.
Wenn man ein Muster konstruiert hat und größere Stückzahlen drehen und härten lässt ist der Aufwand auch nicht mehr so riesig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clausi87 (8. Januar 2010)

die bushings am spicy dämpfer müssen sich ja auch sogut wie nicht bewegen.der dämpfer wird ja sehr linear zusammen geschoben. den der aufwand ist es nicht wirklich wert. was sich aufjedenfall bemerkbar macht ist der wechsel auf dhx 5 air. ich hab heut meinen eingebaut und der unterscheid ist schon groß im vergleich zum float r....


----------



## Papa Midnight (8. Januar 2010)

Hab den BOS mit und ohne Nadellager drin gehabt und es ist ganz klar ein Unterschied.


----------



## Bikedude001 (8. Januar 2010)

Hab heute den Dämpfer und die Aufnahme am Froggy vermessen und 
eine Zeichnung für den Umbau konstruiert.
Passende Lager und O-Ringe zum Abdichten gibts auch.
Denke ich werde demnächst eine kleine Serie Hülsen für Umbaukits anfertigen lassen, damit sich die Aktion lohnt.
Wenn alles fertig ist, lasse ich es Euch wissen. Vielleicht hat ja 
der Ein oder Andere Interesse?
Danke Stift für den Anstoss!


----------



## EinStift (8. Januar 2010)

Bitte Chef haste also doch noch was passendes gefunden freut mich  Testen wir dann an meinem Spicy nach deinem Froggy hehe


----------



## clausi87 (9. Januar 2010)

so mein 316 ist erstmal fertig....



14,3kg mit so wie es da steht
und im rudel...


----------



## hopfer (9. Januar 2010)

Nice 

was hast du für Laufräder? DT FR 600 mit?


----------



## clausi87 (9. Januar 2010)

danke...sind dt ex500 auf klassischen hope pro 2 narben...
da ist n ganzer batzen gewicht mit gewichen.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (10. Januar 2010)

Ich hab bei Race Face diese neue Respond-Kurbel gesehen und zumindest farblich würde die prima an mein baldiges 216 passen.

http://www.raceface.com/components/cranks/82/

Kann ich die montieren?


----------



## EinStift (10. Januar 2010)

Ganz schön schwer das Teil. Lieber ne grüne Atlas AM ! Oder schlicht ne SLX!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (10. Januar 2010)

Die passt ohne Probleme. Preislich auch sehr interessant. Das Innenlager kannste ja bei ebay verticken oder beim Händler lassen. Das ist der Grund, warum wir so viele einzelne RF Lager haben


----------



## neo-bahamuth (10. Januar 2010)

EinStift schrieb:


> Ganz schön schwer das Teil. Lieber ne grüne Atlas AM ! Oder schlicht ne SLX!



Ich möcht ja die cash-grüne Sram X.0 Gruppe, wie sie am 916er ist. Die noir Kurbel ist mir allerdings dann doch nicht ganz geheuer (Sram schreibt ja nur für XC, LP baut die an ein Spicy).

Eine grüne Atlas wäre auch toll, allerdings hab ich die Farbe bei Race Face in den 2009er Farben nicht gefunden. Gibt es die für 2010?



Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Die passt ohne Probleme. Preislich auch sehr interessant. Das Innenlager kannste ja bei ebay verticken oder beim Händler lassen. Das ist der Grund, warum wir so viele einzelne RF Lager haben



Aber den BB92 Adapter muss man auch nehmen?


----------



## EinStift (10. Januar 2010)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> Ich möcht ja die cash-grüne Sram X.0 Gruppe, wie sie am 916er ist. Die noir Kurbel ist mir allerdings dann doch nicht ganz geheuer (Sram schreibt ja nur für XC, LP baut die an ein Spicy).
> 
> Eine grüne Atlas wäre auch toll, allerdings hab ich die Farbe bei Race Face in den 2009er Farben nicht gefunden. Gibt es die für 2010?
> 
> ...



Mh ja das mit dem grünen X.0 ist mir auch schon in den Sinn gekommen. Die grüne Atlas gibts bei bike-mailorder und in den USA heißt sie glaube ich IMBA. Ausserdem weiß ich bis jetzt echt nicht in welche Richtung das LP grün geht. Übernächste Woche weiß ich mehr 
Aber ich setzt auf ne orange Atlas und orangene Parts zu dem grün ( irgendwann mal, wenn Kohle da ist ).
Ganz oben auf der to-do Liste:
Kefü, evtl Bash, Trigger tauschen, irgenwann mal: Kurbel, Vorbau, LRS, Gabel ( irgendeine FOX 36 wegen der Optik.)


----------



## neo-bahamuth (10. Januar 2010)

IMBA lol 

Ich werd mir ne 2010er Lyrik U-Turn ranbauen, dann eben X.0 in grün, Kurbel irgendeine Race Face oder schlichtweg SLX.

Gibt es eine Vario-Sattelstütze, mit schwarzen oder grünen Eloxalteilen? Die sind bei der Joplin immer orange und bei Kindshock anscheinend rot...

edit: ah limitierte Ausführung...


----------



## EinStift (10. Januar 2010)

Gugg ma bei Bikemailorder da gibts die AM 3 Fach in grün. Die Joplin für Froggy 718 ist grün, aber wohl schwer dran zu kommen. Wenn nicht einfach eloxieren lassen


----------



## Papa Midnight (10. Januar 2010)

Die Kurbeln gibts für den Preis überall. Ende Januar sind die verfügbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EinStift (10. Januar 2010)

Was meint ihr? Wo kann man am meisten Gewicht sparen vom Preis/Abspeckverhältnis her?^^ Aber so orangne Eloxparts auf das grün sieht bestimmt hammer aus


----------



## neo-bahamuth (11. Januar 2010)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Die Kurbeln gibts für den Preis überall. Ende Januar sind die verfügbar.



Klingt gut! Ich werd sie erst im Sommer brauchen


----------



## EinStift (11. Januar 2010)

Mein Spicy ist unterwegs und ist morgen vielleicht schon bei mir


----------



## JENSeits (11. Januar 2010)

Willkommen in der Gemeintschaft und einen guten, guten ride


----------



## S1las (11. Januar 2010)

So hier mal ein paar Bilder aus dem letzten Sommer . Auf das es bald wieder tauen moege ;D


----------



## EinStift (11. Januar 2010)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Willkommen in der Gemeintschaft und einen guten, guten ride



Danke den werd ich sicherlich haben.
Mal schaun wenn wir wirklich aufn DH Rennen fahren was das Spicy da aushält


----------



## AgnostiC (12. Januar 2010)

So, dann will ich mich hier auch mal einreihen. Ich muss gestehen, dass ich erst gestern nacht entdeckt habe, dass es mittlerweile einen eigenen Spicy-Thread gibt, da ich naturgemäß während der Saison weniger online war. Ich habe wie gefesselt den ganzen Thread durchgelesen und war total begeistert, dass a. viele andere auch bei ihrer Regierung durchgesetzt haben, dass die "scharfe Französin" ins Wohnzimmer darf, b. ebenso viele einen stabilen Aufbau einem gewichtsoptimiertem vorgezogen haben und c. dass hier mit Papa Midnight ein offenbar sehr kompetenter Ratgeber sein Unwesen treibt. 

Ich habe meine Lady in der letzten Zwangspause auch eher zum freeriden aufgebaut. Fertig wurde sie erst kurz nach Saisonbeginn. Um ehrlich zu sein hätte sie ein LV 301 geben sollen. Nur weil immer wieder der Liefertermin verschoben wurde, cancelte ich irgendwann die Bestellung, da ich nach einem guten Jahr endlich wieder biken wollte. Heute wo ich weiß, dass die Entwicklung des 301 mit 160mm Federweg dafür verantwortlich war, bin ioch froh, kein 301 der alten Generation erworben zu haben.

Ich habe seit April 09 ettliche Ausritte hier im Pfäzer Wald und im August eine Alpenüberquerung von Garmisch nach Meran mit ca. 6500 hm hinter mich gebracht. Das war möglich und trotzdem der Rest der Meute (3 Hardtails, 1 Nerve, 1 Stumpi, 1 RM ETX) eher zur "Berghochfraktion" als zu den Adrenalinjunkies gehörte, war ich nie der letzte am Kreuz.

Zur Geo und Sitzposition muss ich folgendes sagen. Die Optimale habe ich noch nicht gefunden. Nun habe ich den 3. Vorbau verbaut (Elite X4 50mm 0°) und hoffe dass wird nun passen. Konnte noch nicht testen, ebenso wenig wie den DHX der den plattformfreien Float ersetzt hat.

Die Klemmung der KS 900 ist derart besch..., dass der Sattel immer wieder nach hinten rutscht und somit das Gewicht im uphill zu weit über dem Hinterrad hängt. Dennoch würde ich die Stütze nicht mehr hergeben und solange es keine mit einem ähnlich großen Verstellbereich gibt, wird sie auch nicht getauscht. Werde kommende Saison mit Tape versuchen den Sattel zu fixieren.

An steile Rampen hüpft das Vorderrad trotz absenkbarer Gabel, allerdings ist das Einbaumaß der Lyrik auch recht groß, aber auch damit werde ich weiter leben und zurecht kommen, denn bergab ist diese Gabel äußerst schluckfreudig.

Für die Leute die jetzt schon Luft holen um "ihr bestes Stück" zu verteidigen, das sollte keine Kritik sein, sondern als Erfahrungswerte aufgefasst werden. Das Spicy ist das schönste und beste Bike welches ich je gefahren bin. Ein wunderschöner Rahmen mit einzigartiger Geo. Evtl. ist der Hinterbau einen Tick zu lang geraten, so dass die Französin etwas an Wendigkeit einbüßt, aber auch das liegt wahrscheinlich an meinem fahrerischen Unvermögen. Alles in allem ein "geiles Stück".

Ich bin gespannt auf Vorbau und Dämpfer und kann es kaum abwarten bis die große Schmelze einsetzt. 

Ach ja, für den diesjährigen Alpencross und die vorgelagerte Trainingseinheit in Spanien suche ich noch ein Lapierre Pro Race (300) aus 2009 mit einer RH von 51cm um nicht dritter, sondern erster am Kreuz zu sein, sollte also einer ein solches Trainingsgerät sein Eigen nennen und es veräußern wollen, bitte anbieten.

Ein paar Daten:

316er Rahmen aus 09 in RH 46 (Ich bin 188cm groß)
Gabel: Lyrik U-Turn
Schaltwerk und Trigger: Saint 09 
Umwerfer: XT
Kurbel: Saint 09
KeFü: Stinger
Sattelstütze KS 900i
Bremsen: The One 203/203
Lenker: Reverse
Vorbau: X4 50mm 0°
Pedale: MG 1 von Wellgo
Sattel: Fizik Alliante
LRS: Syncros DS 28 mit DT Comp und Hope Pro II

Ach und ja ich fuhr die ganze Saison die vielgescholtenen Nobbies und hatte bisher "nur" 2 Platten. Deshalb werden diese auch die kommende Saison bleiben und erst nach Verschleiß gegen was anderes mit mehr Grip ausgetauscht.

Gesamtgewicht ca. 14,5

Ein paar Bilders, von zugegeben schlechter Qulität, aber die Karre ist auch nicht nicht geputzt, aber dafür ist`s mir grad echt zu kalt draußen und so fällt der Dreck nicht so auf.


----------



## EinStift (12. Januar 2010)

Es ist da! 
In echt sieht das grün noch ein tick heller aus:
















Gewicht:~15kg, also schwerer als angegeben. Die Farbe ist echt schwer rüberzukriegen am Besten live anschaun


----------



## clausi87 (12. Januar 2010)

da kann man was drauf aufbauen.....das grün kommt echt gut.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (12. Januar 2010)

Maaaaan will meins auch haben 

Grünes X.0, grüne Atlas und ne schwarze Lyrik vorne dran, irgendwann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EinStift (12. Januar 2010)

Orangen X.0, Orangene Atlas, weiße Lyrik oder Fox 36 irgendwann
Achja btw, das Grün ist so dominant da würd nochmehr grün imo kacka aussehn.


----------



## Dachlatten-Joy (12. Januar 2010)

Statt grüne Eloxal Teile zu verbauen hätten die lieber rote dran machen sollen.
Das hätte auch besser zu der roten Bremskappe gepasst.
Ich habe bei uns im Laden schon eins auf rot umgebaut und das sieht 1000% besser aus.


----------



## EinStift (12. Januar 2010)

Bilder?


----------



## maxxmaxx (12. Januar 2010)

@Agnostic: Ich kann zwar nicht ganz verstehen, warum du ne Fox gegen ne RS tauschts, aber dein Radl gefällt mir trotzdem super  Dieser Rahmen ist einfach der schönste Spicy Rahmen 

Jetzt aber mal was allgemeines: Ich habe mit meinem Spicy bereits einige Besuche in kleineren Bikeparks (siehe Album) hinter mir. Für dieses Jahr wollten wir, die anderen fahren fast auschließlich Downhiller, nach Leogang und Schladming. Hat einer von euch schonmal feststellen müssen, wo die Grenzen vom Spicy sind. Man sollte vllt. nicht gerade einen Drop von 5 m Höhe nehmen, aber 3m sollten schon drin sein... Ich denke, solange die Landung flowig ist und man nicht allzuschnell durch die Gegend bretter, sollte soetwas eigtl. kein Problem sein. Außerdem bin ich nicht gerade ein Freund von Wurzel- und Steinfelder, sodass ich dort ohnehin nie schnell durchbretter, da hab ich immer Angst um die Felgen. 
Wie seht ihr das?


Gruß Max


----------



## clausi87 (12. Januar 2010)

rein von der funktion her würden ne andere gabel und leichtere räder das bike noch eine stufe höhr richtung bikeolymp heben....


----------



## clausi87 (12. Januar 2010)

@max...mit dem spicy geht das auf jedenfall. wenn die landung passt gehten auch 5m.nur fahrfehler sollte man sich dann verkneifen


----------



## Dachlatten-Joy (12. Januar 2010)

Ich habe mich hier heute neu angemeldet muss mich erst mal zurecht finden.
wenn alles klappt dann kommen auch bilder.

Du kannst ja im Lapierre Dealer-Book die roten Schrauben extra bestellen.
kosten im ganzen glaube ich 60,-
Arbeit ist ca. 1 1/2 Stunden ( ohne Kratzer und Macken.)


----------



## EinStift (12. Januar 2010)

clausi87 schrieb:


> rein von der funktion her würden ne andere gabel und leichtere räder das bike noch eine stufe höhr richtung bikeolymp heben....



Welches?


----------



## maxxmaxx (12. Januar 2010)

Ja, das mit den Fahrfehlern ist der Knackpunkt. Wir haben hier einen etwas mehr als 3m hohen Drop, die Landung ist aber bestimm 6m entfern, man muss richtig schnell sein um die Landung gut zu bekommen, dann ist das auch ne flowige Sache. Wenn man allerdings zu langsam ist, dann donnert man richtig schön ins Flache und daran will ich gar nich erst denken....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clausi87 (12. Januar 2010)

bei deinem....


----------



## EinStift (12. Januar 2010)

clausi87 schrieb:


> bei deinem....



Ja die Gabel stört mich weniger als ich gedacht hab aber schon ein bischen. Das Silber macht die Gabel so schmal und lässt sie ein wenig billig wirken. Aber erstmal fahren


----------



## maxxmaxx (12. Januar 2010)

Ach so noch was, ich wollte den Lapierrevorbau gegen einen Stabileren DH-Vorbau austauschen.
Hat jemand von euch ein Bild von einem WEIßEN Vorbau am Spicy?


----------



## AgnostiC (13. Januar 2010)

maxxmaxx schrieb:


> @Agnostic: Ich kann zwar nicht ganz verstehen, warum du ne Fox gegen ne RS tauschts, aber dein Radl gefällt mir trotzdem super  Dieser Rahmen ist einfach der schönste Spicy Rahmen
> Gruß Max



Hi, ich hab die Gabel nicht ersetzt, sondern den Rahmen gekauft und aufgebaut. Die Lyrik habe ich in einer Aktion für  444,-- neu erworben. Eine weiße Gabel wäre mir lieber gewesen, aber bei dem Preis musste ich zugreifen und habe es bisher auch nicht bereut. Ich bin mit der Bedienbarkeit und der Performance total zufrieden.

Mir ist bewusst, dass sich an Gabel, Kurbel und Laufrädern gut und gerne 1 -1,5 kg Gewicht sparen lässt, doch um gleiche Qualität zu erhalten müsste man unverhältnismäßig tief in die Tasche greifen.

Ach ja, noch was:
Ich hatte die ganze Zeit einen weißen Vorbau. Ich fand in Verbindung mit meinem weißen Lenker war das nicht sehr gelungen. Hatte einen Syncros verbaut. Kann ich nur empfehlen Preis/Leistung = super und gewichtsmäßig auch sehr interessant.


----------



## Ultroon (13. Januar 2010)

@EinStift:

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike. Hast ja leider lange drauf warten müssen.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (15. Januar 2010)

EinStift schrieb:


> Ja die Gabel stört mich weniger als ich gedacht hab aber schon ein bischen. Das Silber macht die Gabel so schmal und lässt sie ein wenig billig wirken. Aber erstmal fahren



Das Silber macht die Gabel nicht schmal, laut der RS-Homepage hat die 302 tatsächlich nur 32mm Rohre, erst die 318 hat 35er Rohre.
Wobei die allg. Beschreibung von 35mm generell spricht. Hat das mal jmd. nachgemessen? 

Travel 160/80mm 
Weight 2787g (6.14 lbs) 
Damping Motion Control IS 
Spring Coil 
Adjustments External Rebound, External Travel 
Crown Forged, Hollow Al 66 TV, Anodized Aluminum 
Steerer 4130 Steel 1 1/8"
Aluminum 1 1/8", 1.5", Tapered 1 1/8 - 1.5" 
*Upper Tubes 32mm, 4130 Tapered Wall Steel, Chrome*
Lowers Magnesium, Maxle Lite 20mm Axle, Post Disc Mount 
Recommended Rear Shock Vivid 4.1 
Maximum Rotor Size 210mm

@EinStift: Du hast doch sicher eine Messlehre?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikedude001 (15. Januar 2010)

Alle Domains haben 35er Standrohre, auch die 302.
Finde der Stift hat recht. Egal bei welchen Gabeln wirken die Stahlstandrohre immer etwas dünner.
Das ist mir auch schon bei den Günstighardtails aufgefallen z.B. Tora im Vergleich zur Recon. Beide haben 32er, wobei die Recon dicker ausschaut.

Hast übrigens recht. Auf der RS Seite ist die 302 mit 32er Standrohren angegeben. Ist wohl ein Irrtum.


----------



## mkernbach (15. Januar 2010)

wenn ich den direkten vergleich zwischen meiner ndee und der 36er talas sehe könnte man meinen das die ndee 40er rohre hat ;-)


----------



## neo-bahamuth (15. Januar 2010)

Wobei ich das Silber der Domain zusammen mit dem grün halt echt klasse finde. Aber ist halt bockschwer 
Im direkten Vergleich mit den Daten auf der RS-Seite wiegt die Lyrik U-Turn gut 350g weniger.


----------



## EinStift (15. Januar 2010)

Ganz wichtige Frage: Ist mein Spicy ein er oder eine Sie? Ich red mit ihr wie mit einer Frau. Ausser, wenn ich dran denke wie viele Qualen mir das Bike beschehren wird. Da nenn ichs dann "Sau". Obwohl gibt ja auch Männer die das zu ihrer Frau sagen. Also eindeutig weiblich.


( Bitte nicht ganz ernst nehmen  )


----------



## maxxmaxx (15. Januar 2010)

Für mich ist es meine heiße Französin...


----------



## clausi87 (16. Januar 2010)

spicy ist ganz klar weiblich....


----------



## bicicletta (16. Januar 2010)

..ganz klar: männlich!


----------



## neo-bahamuth (16. Januar 2010)

Auch wenn ich Fahrräder beinahe liebe, so bleibt das Fahrrad für mich doch ein Neutrum *g*


----------



## Bikedude001 (16. Januar 2010)

Ihr habt doch was am Helm !!


----------



## maxxmaxx (16. Januar 2010)

Mit welchem Drehmoment muss ich die Schrauben am Lapierre Vorbau festziehen, die den Gabelschaft klemmen?
Die Ahead Kralle hab ich mit 2,5-3 Nm festegezogen.


Gruß Max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dachlatten-Joy (16. Januar 2010)

Wenn das ein Original LP Vorbau ist dann steht der Drehmoment an der Seite vom Vorbau.


----------



## EinStift (16. Januar 2010)

Alles klar die Mehrheit ist auch für weiblich 
Bikedude: Ach was


----------



## maxxmaxx (16. Januar 2010)

Bei mir stehts nämlich nich mehr drauf...


----------



## maxxmaxx (16. Januar 2010)

Ich hab mal in der Lapierre und Formula Betriebsanleitung die Anzugsmomente nachgeguckt. Die Drehmomente für den Rahmen, hab ich einer Zeichnung vom Froggy entnommen, die einmal im Sammelfred gepostet wurde.

Bitte ergänzt die Liste wenn ihr noch etwas wisst.


Gruß Max


----------



## bicicletta (16. Januar 2010)

..liegt womöglich daran, dass dir (ausser mir) nur männer geantwortet haben...was...? ;-)


----------



## EinStift (16. Januar 2010)

Ou eine Frau hier noch garnicht bemerkt


----------



## Brainspiller (17. Januar 2010)

Servus miteinander!

Ich hab jetzt einen DHX 5 Air eingebaut und wollte mal fragen ob mir jemand paar Tips zum Setup hat?

Was fahrt ihr für Drücke in Hauptkammer und vor allem Boost Valve?


----------



## clausi87 (17. Januar 2010)

ich hab .volumen auf maximum,10bar im boost valve,8 klicks zugstufe....boost valve könnt vielleicht noch n tuck mehr aber das muss ich erst austesten.


----------



## Bikedude001 (17. Januar 2010)

Unter folgendem Link hat Kuka.Berlin am 16.05. eine lehrbuchreife Beschreibung des DHX verfasst. 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=396154
Wenn du verstanden hast, wie das Ding funktioniert, kannst du ihn auch abstimmen.
Bringt nichts, die Setups von anderen zu Kopieren. Jeder hat nen anderen Fahrstil und unterschiedliches Körpergewicht.
Im Piggy Bag sollte der Druck 125-200 psi sein. 
Hauptkammer so einstellen, dass du im Sag Bereich bist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brainspiller (17. Januar 2010)

das ist schon klar dass jeder ein aderes setup braucht.
ich wollte halt startwerte haben mit denen ich das testen anfangen kann.

Vielen dank für die Infos


----------



## EinStift (18. Januar 2010)

So heute mal mein Schätzjen entjungfert. Zwar nur durchs Dorf aber trotzdem  Echt klasse das Ding, klettert schön den Berg hoch ( für mich als ewiger Raucher und Null Konditionsmensch) schon echt erstaunlich. Dank Schaltung geht das ja aber ( früher nie benutzt einfach den Berg hoch  ). Auchn paar Treppen runtergehopst. Man das Ding steckt schön alles weg ( ich weiß nicht sehr aussagekräftig ). Ich krieg es Grinsen nemmehr ausm Gesicht


----------



## JENSeits (18. Januar 2010)

EinStift schrieb:


> Ich krieg es Grinsen nemmehr ausm Gesicht



typisch the spicy effect


----------



## EinStift (18. Januar 2010)

Ohja   Scheint wohl typisch zu sein


----------



## JENSeits (18. Januar 2010)

jops .. das ist ansteckend .. ich glaube Frau Lapierre bekommt das mit der Seuche da nicht richtig in den Griff


----------



## EinStift (18. Januar 2010)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EinStift (19. Januar 2010)

Heute ne 3/4 Stunde unterwegs gewesen ( nur auf Asphalt  ). Hammer Gefährt. Trotz meiner absolut unterirdischen Ausdauer bin ich doch ein paar mal den Berg hochgekommen ohne Tot vom Rad zu fallen. Und der erste kleine Bunnyhopp hat auch geklappt   Nur die Bremsen quietschen wie sonstwas


----------



## neo-bahamuth (19. Januar 2010)

EinStift schrieb:


> Heute ne 3/4 Stunde unterwegs gewesen ( nur auf Asphalt  ). Hammer Gefährt. Trotz meiner absolut unterirdischen Ausdauer bin ich doch ein paar mal den Berg hochgekommen ohne Tot vom Rad zu fallen. Und der erste kleine Bunnyhopp hat auch geklappt   Nur die Bremsen quietschen wie sonstwas



Es wäre keine Formula, würde sie beim geringsten Anzeichen von Nässe nicht quietschen 
Naja, sparst Dir das Klingeln.


----------



## EinStift (19. Januar 2010)

Das Problem: Sie quietscht auch ohne Bremsen, d.h. ein echt eklig lauter Ton beim normalen Fahren. Nervig. Hab mir auch schon überlegt die Formula zu verkloppen und mir ne Avid ranzuhaun. Find da die Griffe eh schöner


----------



## neo-bahamuth (19. Januar 2010)

Klingeln tut die bei mir erst ab so 40kmh. Aber fahre die Bremse erstmal ordentlich ein und schau wie sie sich verhält.


----------



## JENSeits (19. Januar 2010)

freut mich das es dir gefällt  einer mehr in der laaaangen liste  ich denke das mit den rbemsen legt sich, wennd ie luftfeuchtigkeit runtergeht und sie eingefahren sind ... 

leute steinigt mich wenn ich ******* laber 


Edit sagt:    viiieell zuspät


----------



## Bikedude001 (19. Januar 2010)

EinStift schrieb:


> Das Problem: Sie quietscht auch ohne Bremsen, d.h. ein echt eklig lauter Ton beim normalen Fahren. Nervig. Hab mir auch schon überlegt die Formula zu verkloppen und mir ne Avid ranzuhaun. Find da die Griffe eh schöner


 
Sattel justieren sollte Wunder wirken !


----------



## maxxmaxx (19. Januar 2010)

6-8 Nm an der Gabel (Fox) , bei mir war schonmal das Gewinde kaputt.


----------



## EinStift (19. Januar 2010)

Habsch probiert heut Mittag. Schaus dir morgen mal an hinten sind die Beläge ziemlich eng beisammen?!


----------



## DABAIKA (20. Januar 2010)

schleift sie denn???


----------



## EinStift (20. Januar 2010)

So Problem gelöst. Vorne hat Bikedude höchstpersönlich eingestellt. Schleift immernoch wie bei mir. Hinten ging es anscheinend mit einer Verstellung von weniger als einem mm  Und schleift nurnoch gaaanz wenig an einem Punkt immmer. 
Achja heute etwas mehr als 16km damit zurückgelegt: Geil!  Nur anstatt, dass mir die Luft ausgeht wie beim Laufen immer machen die Beine dicht. Aber nicht so schlimm wie ich dachte. Nur mein Rücken und mein Hintern schmerzen wie sonstwas gerade


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (20. Januar 2010)

dann lass ich mal bei diner Sitzposition beraten, was bist du vorher gefahren?


----------



## Papa Midnight (20. Januar 2010)

Die Formula Scheiben kannst du ganz einfach punktuell richten. Dann hört das Geklingel ganz auf.
An den PM Aufnahmen der Gabeln mußt du den Lack entfernen. Wenn du das lieber nicht mit der Feile machen willst (alle außer einem geübten Werkzeugmacher oder Schlosser  sollten das lassen), solltest du das mit einer PM Fräse machen. Aber nur, bis das Alu so gerade blank zu sehen ist.


----------



## JENSeits (20. Januar 2010)

Oder fahre zum Händler deines Vertrauens, und nerve den ein wenig 


tschuldige


----------



## EinStift (20. Januar 2010)

Zur Bremse: Geht hoffentlich weg, wenn ich sie denn mal einbremse ?!


> Die Formula Scheiben kannst du ganz einfach punktuell richten. Dann hört das Geklingel ganz auf.
> An den PM Aufnahmen der Gabeln mußt du den Lack entfernen. Wenn du das lieber nicht mit der Feile machen willst (alle außer einem geübten Werkzeugmacher oder Schlosser sollten das lassen), solltest du das mit einer PM Fräse machen. Aber nur, bis das Alu so gerade blank zu sehen ist.


Was bringt das?


> Oder fahre zum Händler deines Vertrauens, und nerve den ein wenig


Der Händler meines Vertrauens ist mein Chef  



> dann lass ich mal bei diner Sitzposition beraten, was bist du vorher gefahren?


2 Jahre absolut null sportliche Betätigung von knapp 70kg auf 60kg bei ~185m. Noch fragen?


----------



## JENSeits (20. Januar 2010)

EinStift schrieb:


> Der Händler meines Vertrauens ist mein Chef
> 
> 2 Jahre absolut null sportliche Betätigung von knapp 70kg auf 60kg bei ~185m. Noch fragen?



ich will auch, also den Cheffe  ne Fragen nicht mehr


----------



## EinStift (20. Januar 2010)

Nene den geb ich nichtmehr her  Ist eh der Beste den man sich vorstellen kann ( hoffentlich übersieht er das  )


----------



## Papa Midnight (20. Januar 2010)

EinStift schrieb:


> Zur Bremse: Geht hoffentlich weg, wenn ich sie denn mal einbremse ?!
> 
> Was bringt das?
> 
> ...



Erst dann steht der Adapter des Bremssattels exakt parallel zur Bremsscheibe.


----------



## JENSeits (21. Januar 2010)

Leute, bei mir im 316er schleift nen Muddy Mary in 2,35 auf der 321er Mavic am Rahmen  Was für eine Felge würdet ihr mir empfehlen um die Reifen zufahren? Wechseln möchte ich, weil die Felge nicht meine 100kg und die Treppen verträgt. Die macht da ne Grätsche ...

Das Gewicht sollte nicht allzu weit drüber liegen. Wie schauts mit der 721/729er Mavic?


----------



## Papa Midnight (21. Januar 2010)

729 wiegt nur 50 g mehr als die 721 und liegt bei schweren Fahreren noch besser in der Kurve. Deine Schwalbew haben ein sehr großes Volumen. Deswegen der Platzmangel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (21. Januar 2010)

Ich hatte so gehofft das es past, naja fürn Sommer kommt so oder so nen 2,25er Fat Albert drauf ... Ich werde mal schaun, ob sich das für mich für die neue Saison mit der 729er lohnt


----------



## maxxmaxx (21. Januar 2010)

Is die Felge denn schonmal kaputt gegangen?
Ich wollte sie eigtl. auch auswechseln, aber die hat mittlerweile schon einige unschöne Landungen ausgehalten und die bleibt auch erstmal dran bis sie iwann den Geist aufgibt.


----------



## bs99 (21. Januar 2010)

je breiter die Felge (die 729 ist sehr breit!) desto breiter baut auch der Reifen der aufgezogen ist.

Zum Spicy passt IMHO eine DT5.1, ZTR Flow und ähnliche recht gut.


----------



## Papa Midnight (21. Januar 2010)

@ bs 99 : Dein Schlüsselbein?


----------



## JENSeits (21. Januar 2010)

@ maxxmaxx: zentrieren und ausgleichen lässt sich da schon nichts mehr  deswegen denke ich, wird die im Sommer wenn die Treppen wiederkommen getauscht, wenn sie den Geist aufgibt. 

@ bs99: wenn schlüsselbein, dann willkommen im club  

@ papa: was passt deiner erfahrung nach in den Hinterbau vom Spicy mit den verschiedenen felgen rein? Magst du da ne Tabelle erstellen, wäre sicher auch für die anderen interessant


----------



## Papa Midnight (21. Januar 2010)

Ne Tabelle???
Wieviel Jahre hab ich denn???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (21. Januar 2010)

Ach mensch Micha  Ich meinte eigentlich so die gängigen Felgen wie 321 / 721 / 729 etc ... dachte das sich da in deinem Kopf noch Erfahrungswerte befinden


----------



## hopfer (21. Januar 2010)

was ich noch im Kopf hab ist:

das z.b. Maxxis Reifen in 2.5 durch den Hinterbau auf Felgen mit 21mm Maulweite passen (Mavic: 321 521 721 DT: 5.1d bzw. EX500)
Conti RQ 2.2 passt auf jeden fall auch (2.4 ist ähnlich knapp wie MM 2.35)
conti MK 2.4 müsste auch passen

ich würde vorne conti RQ 2.4 fahren und hinten RQ 2.2


----------



## wisel (21. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

ich will mir ein Enduro kaufen und bin bei meiner suche über das Spicy so wie Froggy gestoßen und wollte jetzt mal wissen wer öfters mit seinen Spicy im bikepark ist und was es da so mitmacht?
ich hab zwar noch ein DH aber ich such noch was für Lokale Strecken und Bikeparks wo man nicht alle Strecken mir dem Lift erreichen kann.

bin mir halt bloß noch nicht sicher ob Froggy oder Spicy sinnvoller ist.

LG Frank


----------



## maxxmaxx (21. Januar 2010)

Schwiergie Sache, aber wenn du schon ein DH hast, dann würde ich dir eher zu Spicy raten.
Ich war ein paar mal in kleineren Bikeparks und mache dieses Jahr eine kleine Tour durch ein paar Parks in den Alpen. Und für die Local Trails reicht es auch.


----------



## bs99 (21. Januar 2010)

@ schlüsselbein: meins! schick, gell?
soviel titan muss man normal teuer bezahlen 
wenns dann im märz/april rauskommt, macht es sich sicher schick neben der titanhakenplatte aus der rechten schulter (tossy3) 

p.s.: hab mir natürlich überlegt das bikepark-fahren aufzugeben. ist aber keine alternative


----------



## bs99 (21. Januar 2010)

wegen felgen-reifenbreite: in meinem österreichischen stammforum gibts eine eigene tabelle wo die tatsächliche reifenbreite auf den verschiedensten felgen von den usern gemessen wurde.
soll ich raufladen?

hier mal der link:
http://nyx.at/bikeboard/Board/TATSAeCHLICHE-Reifenbreite--bitte-messen-und-posten-th25106


----------



## Richi2511 (21. Januar 2010)

bs99 schrieb:


> @ schlüsselbein: meins! schick, gell?
> soviel titan muss man normal teuer bezahlen
> wenns dann im märz/april rauskommt, macht es sich sicher schick neben der titanhakenplatte aus der rechten schulter (tossy3)
> 
> p.s.: hab mir natürlich überlegt das bikepark-fahren aufzugeben. ist aber keine alternative




*Schöne Grüße vom Snowboard fahren... zum Glück ohne Titan & co *


----------



## JENSeits (21. Januar 2010)

an meinem Schlüsselbein teste ich momentan auch einen Draht  allerdings ist die haltbarkeit sehr schlecht, wie sich rausgestellt hat, muss nach nem viertel jahr wieder raus  

die tabelle sieht soweit gut aus  danke


----------



## gerrit981 (23. Januar 2010)

Hallo Zusammen, nach einem hin und her zwischen etwas härterem Rotwild RED Trail und einem Spicy, ist es dann doch feurig geworden:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/558241

Änderungen bis jetzt: XT Ritzelpacket und Kette montiert
Geplant: 200er Scheibe und 2fach Kettenführung

Gruss
Gerrit


----------



## EinStift (23. Januar 2010)

Einfach ein wunderschönes Rad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerrit981 (23. Januar 2010)

Als ich Shop war, setzte der Will-Haben-Effekt ein. Es sieht in natura noch deutlich besser aus als auf der Lapierre homepage.

Was mich am meisten beeindruckt hat, war die Sensibilität des Hinterbaus und die Detailverliebtheit.

Gruss
Gerrit


----------



## TheMicha (23. Januar 2010)

NICE! 
Ich freu mich schon wie ein Schnitzel. Mein 516 soll nächste Woche eintreffen. 

Auf den Bild in deinem Album sieht man dass bereits ein Kettenstrebenschutz aufgeklebt ist. Taugt der?


----------



## gerrit981 (23. Januar 2010)

Der Kettenstrebenschutz ist relativ dick, ich werde aber wahrscheilich noch einen nehmen, der auch die Unterseite schützt.
Auf der Sitzstrebe ist innen auch ein kleiner Aufkleber an der Unter-/Innenseite.

Gruss
Gerrit


----------



## Papa Midnight (25. Januar 2010)

Der aufgeklebte Strebenschutz ist wirklich gut. Weil aus Gummi ist der nicht so schnell durch wie ein Neoprenschützer. Vorsicht! Da gibts für jedes Modell eine andere Form!


----------



## gerrit981 (26. Januar 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

kann es sein, dass der Dämpfer einiges an Druck braucht?
Bei meinem Fritzz sind es ca. 5 bar weniger (gleicher Federweg und ähnlich langer Dämpfer.

Gruss
Gerrit


----------



## maxxmaxx (26. Januar 2010)

Ja, bei mir war er immer im Limit, das liegt glaub ich ungefährt bei ~15bar?!


----------



## Brainspiller (26. Januar 2010)

kommt mir komisch vor.
Von den Daten der Dämpfer und vom Federweg her müsste das Fritzz höher übersetzt sein, also mehr Druck brauchen.

Sind die Dämpfer denn vom Luftvolumen her stark unterschiedlich?


----------



## maxxmaxx (26. Januar 2010)

LP hat doch extra so einen "High Volume" Dämpfer, vllt. hat das auch was damit zu tun...


----------



## bonusheft (27. Januar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

der Frage nach dem Dämpferdruck möchte ich mich auch anschließen. Ich brauche >15 Bar, damit der SAG stimmt. Das kommt mir irgendwie sehr viel vor, vor allem wenn ich mir die Anlenkung des Dämpfers anschaue, die ja ohne große Hebel auskommt. 

Achso: ich wiege momentan ca. 79kg.

Nachtrag: Ich meine, mal gelesen zu haben, daß der Dämpfer max. 15 Bar verträgt. Stimmt das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikedude001 (27. Januar 2010)

bonusheft schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> der Frage nach dem Dämpferdruck möchte ich mich auch anschließen. Ich brauche >15 Bar, damit der SAG stimmt. Das kommt mir irgendwie sehr viel vor, vor allem wenn ich mir die Anlenkung des Dämpfers anschaue, die ja ohne große Hebel auskommt.
> 
> ...



Laut Fox darf man maximal 300psi einfüllen. Das entspricht 20,5 bar.
Da geht also noch was!


----------



## Papa Midnight (27. Januar 2010)

Ebben. Das Limit waren immer 21 bar. Bis du die komplett ausnutzen kannst mußte noch nen echt schweren Rucksack mitnehmen.

Tip: Beim Probesitzen NICHT aufrecht hinsetzen! Das verfälscht das Ergebnis deutlich! Also normale Fahrposition einnehmen und von nem Freund den SAG ablesen lassen.


----------



## maxxmaxx (27. Januar 2010)

Sind es beim DHX Air auch 20,5 bar?


----------



## Bikedude001 (27. Januar 2010)

Jep ! Bei dem auch.


----------



## bonusheft (27. Januar 2010)

Bikedude001 schrieb:


> Laut Fox darf man maximal 300psi einfüllen. Das entspricht 20,5 bar.
> Da geht also noch was!





Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Tip: Beim Probesitzen NICHT aufrecht hinsetzen! Das verfälscht das Ergebnis deutlich! Also normale Fahrposition einnehmen und von nem Freund den SAG ablesen lassen.




Danke für die Tipps! Dann kann ich ja noch ein bischen zunehmen.


----------



## gerrit981 (27. Januar 2010)

Gut zu wissen, ich habe auch knapp über 15 bar bei 82 kg. Also ebenfalls noch Luft nach oben.

Gruss
Gerrit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxxmaxx (27. Januar 2010)

Ok, Leute sorry, ich hatte iwas mit 16 bar im Kopf gehabt....


----------



## JENSeits (27. Januar 2010)

maxxmaxx schrieb:


> Ok, Leute sorry, ich hatte iwas mit 16 bar im Kopf gehabt....



macht doch nichts


----------



## Papa Midnight (27. Januar 2010)

16 bar im Kopf...Schlagt mich, aber ich stelle mir das gerade vor...is wohl nich mein Tag...


----------



## JENSeits (27. Januar 2010)

kopfkino .... keine bilder keine bilder keine bilder


----------



## maxxmaxx (27. Januar 2010)

Is fast geplatz der Schädel...


----------



## Papa Midnight (27. Januar 2010)

fast??? 16 bar is echt viel...back to topic please


----------



## Bikedude001 (28. Januar 2010)

Das wär doch ne gute, neue Maßeinheit für den Füllungsgrad beim Saufen.....
Prost!


----------



## Papa Midnight (28. Januar 2010)

Irgendwie wir der Film in meinem Kopf gerade immer schlimmer...


----------



## dragon-777 (28. Januar 2010)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Irgendwie wir der Film in meinem Kopf gerade immer schlimmer...



Kann gar nicht so schlimm werden, wie der Film, den man mit 16 Bar fahren würde... 

Mal eine andere Frage, was kostet eigentlich ein Satz neuer Lager (inkl. Montage) für das Spicy? Stelle langsam aber sicher eine gewisse Unruhe im Hinterbau fest, die sich irgendwie nach Lager anfühlt, mit simplen festziehen aber nur noch kurzzeitig verschwindet.


----------



## infected_biker (29. Januar 2010)

Weiss jemand wo es das neue Trikot derzeit gibt???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ultroon (29. Januar 2010)

Frag mal Papa Midnight hier im Forum. Der hat eigentlich Alles, was es an Bekleidung von Lapierre gibt.


----------



## Papa Midnight (29. Januar 2010)

dragon-777 schrieb:


> Kann gar nicht so schlimm werden, wie der Film, den man mit 16 Bar fahren würde...
> 
> Mal eine andere Frage, was kostet eigentlich ein Satz neuer Lager (inkl. Montage) für das Spicy? Stelle langsam aber sicher eine gewisse Unruhe im Hinterbau fest, die sich irgendwie nach Lager anfühlt, mit simplen festziehen aber nur noch kurzzeitig verschwindet.



Welche brauchste denn neu? Hab alle da. Wenn du welche brauchst bitte ne PN.


----------



## wisel (4. Februar 2010)

wisel schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich will mir ein Enduro kaufen und bin bei meiner suche über das Spicy so wie Froggy gestoßen und wollte jetzt mal wissen wer öfters mit seinen Spicy im bikepark ist und was es da so mitmacht?
> ich hab zwar noch ein DH aber ich such noch was für Lokale Strecken und Bikeparks wo man nicht alle Strecken mir dem Lift erreichen kann.
> ...




kann mir sonst keiner weiter helfen?


----------



## bicicletta (4. Februar 2010)

wisel schrieb:


> kann mir sonst keiner weiter helfen?



also. ich fahre ein spicy und bin völlig begeistert. es überzeugt in allen lebenslagen, ob nun auf waldautobahnen bergauf, bergab- den lokalen trails oder aber auch im bikepark. 
fürs grobe hast du dein demo..oh und ..und ein intense 951 (in grün..? cool..) - ein froggy würde ich an deiner stelle nicht nehmen (obwohl ich das auch gaaaanz schön finde ) , aber für die allroundzwecke ist das spicy einfach besser geeignet.

hm. noch fragen?


----------



## Ultroon (4. Februar 2010)

Also wenn du selber die Berge hochfahren willst, ist das Froggy nur bedingt geeignet. Das Spicy ist halt ein Enduro im besten Sinn. Du kannst damit Touren fahren, es aber auch Berg ab laufen lassen. Im Bikepark solltest du dich nur nicht umbedingt die hohen Drop´s runterstürzen, da es dort sonst ziemlich schnell an seine Grenzen kommt. Da wäre das Froggy die besser Wahl.


----------



## Papa Midnight (5. Februar 2010)

Wegen schwachsinnigem Inhalt vom Verfasser gelöscht


----------



## Asha'man (5. Februar 2010)

Das Froggy ist eines der tourentauglichsten Freerider überhaupt. Und ich bin damit auch schon 1400hm am Stück in den Alpen mit steilsten Schotterrampen gefahren. Geht problemlos. 

Spicy ist halt etwas angenehmer auf Touren. Das Froggy geht nochmal deutlich besser bergab und macht im Park mehr Spass. Was für dich jetzt am besten passt, musst du selber wissen.

Sagt dir einer, der beides im Haus hat. Spicy (gehört meiner Freundin) und Froggy.  Spass machen sie mir beide.


----------



## Papa Midnight (5. Februar 2010)

X


----------



## mkernbach (5. Februar 2010)

ich glaub ich komm doch nicht aufm kaffee vorbei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (5. Februar 2010)

Doch mach mal. Hab mich jetzt unter Kontrolle. Die anderen sind auch schon wieder alle weg und es ist wieder Platz! ;-)


----------



## Brainspiller (15. Februar 2010)

Mal zum Thema Sattelstützen:

Bei mir war eine mit Setback drin. Das hat mir von der Sitzposition her nicht so gut gefallen, deshalb hab ich sie gegen ne gerade von controlTech getauscht.

Leider muss ich jetzt feststellen dass der Verstellbereich der Stütze knapp ist, etwas zu knapp. Die Sattelspitze ist nicht weit genug absenkbar.

Ein solches Problem hätte ich kaum erwartet, da der Sitzwinkel nicht viel flacher ist als üblich.

Was habt ihr für Stützen drin? Welche kann man weit verstellen?
Wer mir einen Tipp hat, immer her damit


----------



## maxxmaxx (15. Februar 2010)

Ich will auch noch ne Frage in die Runde schmeißen...
Letztes Jahr, als ich mim Spicy in Ischgl war, da qualmten die Scheibenbremsen wenn ich unten an kam. Dieses Jahr geht nach Leogang, da wird die Belastung noch höher sein, um den Bremskraftverlust möglichst gering zu halten wollte ich entweder eine größere Scheibe dran machen oder direkt ne andere Bremse. Ich tendriere allerdings zur 1. Variante, da schon ein paar Kröten dazwischenliegen....
Habt ihr das gleiche Problem, wenn ja, wie habt ihr es gelöst?

Gruß Max


----------



## JENSeits (15. Februar 2010)

mit weniger bremsne, ne im ersnt also hope soll ja ganz toll sine. ist aber verdammt teuer. ich hatte das problem noch nciht, allerdings war ich bisher auf max 250hm hometrails unterwegs .. größere scheiben (203er) würde auf jeden fall abhilfe schaffen .. meine gedanken ...


----------



## clausi87 (15. Februar 2010)

was für eine bremse ist den bei dir dran?je nach bremse lohnt sich das ja mehr oder weniger ne neue scheibe oder doch gleich ne neue bremse zukaufen. bei einer formula k18 würd sich es vielleicht schon er rechnen die ganze bremse zu wechseln.muss ja nicht gleich ein teure hope sein.ne avid elixir 5 oder cr oder eine juciy ultimat tuns auch .unabhängig davon bringen 200mm scheiben die temperatur schon etwas besser in den griff.


----------



## Waldschleicher (15. Februar 2010)

maxxmaxx schrieb:


> Ich will auch noch ne Frage in die Runde schmeißen...
> Letztes Jahr, als ich mim Spicy in Ischgl war, da qualmten die Scheibenbremsen wenn ich unten an kam. Dieses Jahr geht nach Leogang, da wird die Belastung noch höher sein, um den Bremskraftverlust möglichst gering zu halten wollte ich entweder eine größere Scheibe dran machen oder direkt ne andere Bremse. Ich tendriere allerdings zur 1. Variante, da schon ein paar Kröten dazwischenliegen....
> Habt ihr das gleiche Problem, wenn ja, wie habt ihr es gelöst?
> 
> Gruß Max



Dazu müsste man erst mal wissen, welche bremse/Scheibengröße du aktuell fährst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hopfer (15. Februar 2010)

Leogang ist harmloser als Ischgl...
K18 aufzurüsten lohnt sich auf jeden fall ansonsten Avid Elixir ist gut und günstig.
günstige Scheiben u. adapter gibts z.B. hier im bikemarkt.


----------



## maxxmaxx (15. Februar 2010)

Ich hab noch die K18 mit 180mm dran. Wenn würde ich auch nur die VR Bremse auswechseln, hinten geht´s weil die Belastung nicht so groß ist.


----------



## Waldschleicher (15. Februar 2010)

maxxmaxx schrieb:


> Ich hab noch die K18 mit 180mm dran.



Ah, die habe ich auch. Am anderen Bike dann die Saint 200/180- solltest du mal testen. 



> K18 aufzurüsten lohnt sich auf jeden fall ansonsten Avid Elixir ist gut und günstig.



Die K 18 finde ich etwas zahnlos, ist eine Elixier deutlich besser (im Sinne von mehr Biss)?


----------



## RS-68 (16. Februar 2010)

Brainspiller schrieb:


> Wer mir einen Tipp hat, immer her damit



Thomson Elite

Leicht, stabil, preiswert.


----------



## Papa Midnight (16. Februar 2010)

Elite passt immer. 309 Nm bis zum Bruch. Das schafft sonst nicht mal Syncros oder XTR...


----------



## maxxmaxx (19. Februar 2010)

Neu sind: 
-Dreist
-Holzfeller Vorbau
-Schaltzugführung vorne musste glaub ich, auf Grund der Dreist verlegt werden









Noch ein Tipp: Nehmt ab und zu mal den Sattel raus und stellt das Fahrrad auf den Kopf, so kann das Wasser rauslaufen und das Tretlager wird es auch danken


----------



## Ultroon (19. Februar 2010)

Wie hast du den die Dreist montiert? Die wird doch unter das Innenlager geklemmt und das geht bei Pressfit wohl eher schlecht.


----------



## maxxmaxx (19. Februar 2010)

Wurde vom Fahrradladen umgearbeitet.


----------



## karsten13 (19. Februar 2010)

maxxmaxx schrieb:


> Nehmt ab und zu mal den Sattel raus und stellt das Fahrrad auf den Kopf, so kann das Wasser rauslaufen und das Tretlager wird es auch danken



am besten im Wohnzimmer 

Frage dazu: Weiss jemand, ob es da wirklich eine Verbindung zum Tretlager gibt - oder ist das Sitzrohr zu?

Danke und Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## hopfer (19. Februar 2010)

Es gibt ne Verbindung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stylo77 (20. Februar 2010)

so denn mal meins 




12,4kg


----------



## maxxmaxx (20. Februar 2010)

Wow,
aber warum hast du dir nich direkt ein Froggy geholt, wenn du vorne ein nur ein KB hast?


----------



## Stylo77 (20. Februar 2010)

weils zu schwer is !


----------



## RS-68 (20. Februar 2010)

Geiles Mobbed!!

Sind das Atomlab Pedale?


----------



## Stylo77 (20. Februar 2010)

nee "podium" von split second / point one racing


----------



## SCHNEEMENSCH (20. Februar 2010)

schön gemacht - vielleicht noch besser mit einem point one vorbau...


----------



## dragon-777 (21. Februar 2010)

Dämpfer?


----------



## Brainspiller (21. Februar 2010)

dhx air mit rot eloxiertem bottom-out-knopf?


----------



## Stylo77 (21. Februar 2010)

dhx air 5.0 mit rot eloxierten bottom-out und propedal-knopf !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (21. Februar 2010)

Feines Teilchen!


----------



## AgnostiC (22. Februar 2010)

Das nenn ich mal "detailverliebt", aber ich finde das ganze Bike ziemlich geil!


----------



## All-Maikl (22. Februar 2010)

Guten Abend Leute, brauch mal eure Hilfe, Meinung und Erfahrung.
Will an das SpicyLady meiner Süßen nen RockRing  kloppeln und finde diesen hier

Truvativ RockGuard Rockring 32T, 4-Arm (104mm) weiß

sehr ansprechende. Truvativ gibt allerdings an das des Teil für Holzfeller und Hussefelt Kurbeln ist.
Am Spicy ist aber ne XT. Passt das? oder gibts da Probleme?
Wollen an der Kurbel das 44er KB gegen den Ring tauschen so das er das mittlere 32er KB schützt. Muss ich dann den 32T Rockring nehmen oder lieber bissel bigger u den 36T ?

Gruß
Maikl


----------



## hopfer (22. Februar 2010)

Das passt auch an eine XT Kurbel.
für ein 32z Kettenblatt bauchst du einen 32 Bashguard.
allerdings würde ich dir ein 36z Kettenblatt empfehlen weil das 32z meist zu wenig ist.
dann brauchst du natürlich auch einen 36 Bashguard


----------



## All-Maikl (22. Februar 2010)

Danke Hopfer,
das 32er ist halt schon dran und Frauchen kommt gut damit klar, aber ich frag mal was Sie von nehm 36er halten würde.
Könnt da trtzdem den 36er Rockring montieren falls Sie in Zukunft mal auf 36 Zähne wechseln will.

Gruß nach MUC


----------



## Darkwing Duck (24. Februar 2010)

Moin,
das ist ganz bestimmt schon mal gefragt worden, aber mit den Suchbegriffen, die mir dazu so einfallen, findet man ne Menge, nur nicht die Antwort auf meine Frage.

Hat jemand schonmal die "nackten" Laufräder vom 2009er Spicy 316 gewogen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hopfer (24. Februar 2010)

All-Maikl schrieb:


> Danke Hopfer,
> das 32er ist halt schon dran und Frauchen kommt gut damit klar, aber ich frag mal was Sie von nehm 36er halten würde.
> Könnt da trtzdem den 36er Rockring montieren falls Sie in Zukunft mal auf 36 Zähne wechseln will.
> 
> Gruß nach MUC



Wahrscheinlich schon.
es gibt heutzutage eigentlich keine Bashguards mehr wo man keine kleineren Kettenblätter mehr montieren kann.


----------



## zwente (25. Februar 2010)

n'abend...

ich bin wohl kurz davor mir ein spicy zu gÃ¶nnen! nurnoch eine frage,
hab die mÃ¶glichkeit durch andre kurbel (deore statt xt) und ne andre sattelstÃ¼tze ca 200â¬ zu sparen.
sattelstÃ¼tze werd ich machen, da ich spÃ¤ter mal ne hydr. nachrÃ¼sten werde!
also lohnen die 100â¬ mehr fÃ¼r die andre kurbel? ist doch im endeffekt nur ein gewichtsunterschied, oder? 
schonmal danke fÃ¼r die antworten


----------



## neo-bahamuth (25. Februar 2010)

zwente schrieb:


> n'abend...
> 
> ich bin wohl kurz davor mir ein spicy zu gönnen! nurnoch eine frage,
> hab die möglichkeit durch andre kurbel (deore statt xt) und ne andre sattelstütze ca 200 zu sparen.
> ...



Naja SLX und XT haben soweit ich weiß zB das mittlere Kettenblatt aus einem Verbundstahl / Carbonstahl (also mit Kohlenstoff gehärteter Stahl), welcher schon deutlich länger hält als die Kettenblätter der Deore. Ansonsten natürlich das Gewicht, ob die XT andere Steighilfen zum besseren Schalten hat weiß ich nicht.

Wenn aber schon eine XT dran ist würde ich die auch dran lassen.

Ansonsten: mein Händler hat gestern angerufen, mein Spicy 216 soll nächste Woche kommen


----------



## capcom (25. Februar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich blättere mich gerade durch 2009er und 2010er Lapierre Kataloge und die Website. Dabei fällt mir auf, dass verschiedene Geometriedaten z. B. beim Spicy auftauchen. Mein 2009er 516 sollte in M(46) ein 600er Oberrohr haben. Im 2010er Katalog sind es dann noch 595 auf der Website 590. Beim Vergleich der Froggy Daten ist das auch festzustellen. Hat sich hier wirklich etwas getan?


----------



## Papa Midnight (25. Februar 2010)

Es sind ein paar Tippfehler aufgetaucht. Die Spicymodelle haben sich von 09 auf 10 nicht geändert.


----------



## Waldschleicher (25. Februar 2010)

zwente schrieb:


> n'abend...
> 
> ich bin wohl kurz davor mir ein spicy zu gönnen! nurnoch eine frage,
> hab die möglichkeit durch andre kurbel (deore statt xt) und ne andre sattelstütze ca 200 zu sparen.
> ...



Wenn er dir 100 für die XT Kurbel erlässt- nehmen und für 80 eine SLX ordern... De Gewichtsunterschied XT zu SLX ist gering, optisch finde ich die SLX viel schöner. Aber das ist natürlich wieder Geschmackssache.


----------



## zwente (26. Februar 2010)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Wenn er dir 100 für die XT Kurbel erlässt- nehmen und für 80 eine SLX ordern... De Gewichtsunterschied XT zu SLX ist gering, optisch finde ich die SLX viel schöner. Aber das ist natürlich wieder Geschmackssache.


 
genau so hab ichs gemacht - slx find ich auch schöner...

nächste woche darf ich abholen gehn


----------



## AK-83 (28. Februar 2010)

Gewicht liegt bei 13,0 kg, perfektes Trail Bike fertig für 2010.


----------



## maxxmaxx (28. Februar 2010)

Nachdem ich gestern 6 h im Wald war und mir kein einziges Mal die Kette abgesprungen ist, kann ich sagen, dass nur ein Spicy mit KeFü eine Eierlegendewollmilchsau ist


----------



## DonBastiano (1. März 2010)

Vergangenen Freitag habe ich mir auch endlich mein Lapierre Spicy 316 bestellt.

Ich kanns kaum erwarten, bis ich es hab, speziell jetzt, wo das Wetter wieder super ist.

Leider konnte mir mein Händler keine genaue Lieferzeit nennen, aber ca. KW15 soll es soweit sein.

Jetzt weiß ich zumindest wieder, wie man sich als Kind auf Weihnachten gefreut hat ;-)

Jetzt hab ich aber eine Frage, früher gab es die zuhauf bei Ebay, aber jetzt find ich gar nichts mehr davon und mein Händler weiß auch nichts mehr davon.

Woher bekomme ich diesen Kettenstrebenschutz von Lapierre mit Lapierre Schriftzug?

Wär super wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen könnte.

Viele Grüße
Basti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (1. März 2010)

Lass dir welche vom Papa schicken ... der kommt an vieles ran


----------



## zwente (1. März 2010)

so hab eben mein 516 abgeholt!
gleich mal ne kleine runde über straße un en paar treppen gedreht, dauergrinsen^^ 
geiles gefühl wenn man vorher nur hardtails gefahren ist!


----------



## JENSeits (1. März 2010)

herzlichen glückwunsch!

 mir hats nur an der ersten treppe den schlauch zerhaun   hoffe du hattest mehr glück^^


----------



## zwente (1. März 2010)

danke - ihr seit ja schuld das ich mir für das bike entschieden hab, anfangs stand nur fest am oder enduro... beim händer das spicy gesehen,kleine testfahrt, top preis da '09er modell, dann hier mal nachgelsen und schon war klar das musses sein!

schlach kanns bei meinem keinen zerhaun, fahr im moment eh nochn bissal vorsichtiger da erst vor 4 wochen am fussgelenk operiert wurde!


----------



## infected_biker (2. März 2010)

zwente: ist auch ein Geiles gefühl wenn man davor schon 200mm Federweg gefahren ist. Einfach geiler hinterbau


----------



## Papa Midnight (3. März 2010)

DonBastiano schrieb:


> Vergangenen Freitag habe ich mir auch endlich mein Lapierre Spicy 316 bestellt.
> 
> Ich kanns kaum erwarten, bis ich es hab, speziell jetzt, wo das Wetter wieder super ist.
> 
> ...



Schick mir deine Adresse und eine Bezeichnung des Strebsnschutzes. per Pn


----------



## zwente (3. März 2010)

so gleich mal ne frage,
hab gestern wieder ne kleine tour gemacht, bin ne kante runter von max 70cm, eher weniger und der hintere dämpfer ist bis auf ca 5mm eingefahren. ist das nicht en bissal viel oder in ordnung?


----------



## neo-bahamuth (3. März 2010)

Da mein Spicy ja diese Woche kommen soll hÃ¤tt ich vorab noch ne kleine Frage wegen einer Vario-SattelstÃ¼tze.

Zur i950 hab ich folgendes gefunden:

â¢75mm Hub - bei 300mm StÃ¼tzenlÃ¤nge, perfekt fÃ¼r Rahmen mit unterbrochenem oder gebogenem Sattelrohr
â¢125mm Hub - bei 385mm StÃ¼tzenlÃ¤nge, perfekt fÃ¼r Rahmen mit durchgehendem Sattelrohr

Mein Spicy wird grÃ¶Ãe M sein, knickt das Sattelrohr da zu frÃ¼h ab oder bekomme ich die grÃ¶Ãere i950 da auch rein?
Achja, evtl. will ich als DÃ¤mpfer einen Vivid 5.1 einbauen, den gibt es in Tune A oder B, ich vermute mal beim Spicy ist Tune B das richtige Setup?
Danke


----------



## Papa Midnight (3. März 2010)

Ganz wird die nicht reinpassen. Und 75 mm Hub sind Unsinn. Dann kannstes auch lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hopfer (3. März 2010)

fahre es doch erstmal und entscheide dann ob du eine verstellbare Sattelstütze brauchst oder nicht.
ich hab meine wieder verkauft weil ich sie nicht wirklich oft benutzt habe.

Tune B ist fürs Spicy das bessere.

@zwente
das ist in Ordnung wen du größere Sprünge als 1m machen willst musst du entl. noch was am druck verändern.


----------



## zwente (3. März 2010)

alles klar ... also einfach so lassen, und wenn ich innen park fahre mehr druck?
wieviel mehr denn ungefähr, hab jetzt 160psi drauf, wiege so 77kg

danke


----------



## hopfer (3. März 2010)

wie gesagt wen du nur noch 1mm hast dann ist mehr druck auf jeden fall kein Fehler.
es müssten 15 psi eigentlich reichen.
wie viel sag hast du denn?


----------



## zwente (3. März 2010)

steht ca mittig im schraffierten....


----------



## SCHNEEMENSCH (3. März 2010)

hab an meinem spicy auch eine i950 - passt ganz rein. der Knick ist erst sehr weit  unten, und der schwarze teil der Sattelstütze ist nicht länger als 200 mm, eher kürzer - würde ich sagen.
Ob eine Vario sinnvoll ist hängt meines Erachtens vom Terrain ab in dem Du Dich bewegst. wenn es oft und kurz auf und ab geht, ist sie sicher gut.


----------



## hopfer (3. März 2010)

dann kannst du ja noch etwas spielen.
ansonsten wen du dich weiter in Richtung Freeride entwickeln willst wäre evtl. ein anderer Dämpfer sinnvoll wo man den Durchschlagschutz einstellen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (3. März 2010)

Kommt auf den jahrgang des Spicy an. Auf jeden Fall solltest du aufpassen die Stütze nicht zu weit nach unten zu schieben! Das mögen die Rahmen gar nicht.
Haste keinen, der dir so ein Ding mal leihen kann?


----------



## notoriousfat (3. März 2010)

Hallo an alle Spicy Junkies I

habe am Montag auf der Suche nach einem neuen Bike kurz auf einem Spicy gesessen und habe glaub ich dieses komische leuchten in den Augen bekommen wie in Dune der Wüstenplanet muss amn aber in diesem Thread wohl niemand erklären aber nun zu meinem Fragen.

1. Dämpfer Fox Float R im 216/316 ist der normale Fox mit voreingestelltem ProPedal, der Fox Float RP2 ist der Float RPL mit den Optionen Lock Out ProPedal On/Off
- Machen die Optionen des RP2 Sinn oder benutzt ihr die nicht

2. Die Oberrohrlänge ist von 2009 auf 2010 10 mm kürzer resultiert das nur aus der Verwendung einer geraden Sattelstütze und ist der Rahmen sonst gleich

3. Stimmt es das Lapierre ab 2010 5 Jahre Garantie gibt
    vermutlich Rahmen 5 - Parts 2 Jahre
4. es soll ein Spicy werden weil ich damit auch längere Anstiege und Toure bis AX fahren will - ist eine Gabel mit Absenkung zu Empfehlen oder ist es nicht notwendig

5. suche einen Händler bei dem man ein Spicy auch mal einen Tag ausleihen kann - möglichst in Bayern

Danke für die Antworten


----------



## hopfer (3. März 2010)

warst du bei Alpha bikes?
um welches Modell geht es denn? 516?

1 eigentlich braucht man beim Spicy kein Plattform System trotzdem würde ich zum rp2 tendieren da man es wen es doch von Nöten seien sollte einschalten kann.

2 ich glaub der rahmen hat sich nicht verändert.

3 Ja, Lapierre gibt 5Jahre Garantie auf den Rahmen.

4 es ist auf jeden fall in den Alpen bei Rampen von Vorteil.

5 gute frage wen Alpha nicht ausleiht sieht es im München mit Lapierre generell sehr schlecht aus.


----------



## notoriousfat (3. März 2010)

Also gefahren bin ich ein 216 bei Out Extreme in Coburg aber nur auf der Strasse weil es das Ausstellungstück und kein Testbike war.
Am 216 hat mir die Domain nicht so gefallen und ein bischen schwer ist es auch. Von Preis - Leistung wäre das 316 am besten und würde auch finanziell genau passen. Das 516 kostet eben 1000 mehr als ich eigentlich ausgeben wollte hätte aber beide Optionen an Rahmen und Gabel, was Teile sind deren Tausch ich für wirtschaftlich wenig sinnvoll halte.
Was ich bei verschiedenen Testfahrten bemerkte war das daß Ansprechverhalten bei ausgeschalteter Plattform immer spürbar war und eien Absenkung der Gabel spürbar mehr Druck aufs Pedal bringt.
 Die Frage ist also 316 oder 516 was eine richtige Probefahrt erfordert.
Ich werde mich mal durch den Dealer Locator wälzen und telefonieren


----------



## neo-bahamuth (3. März 2010)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Kommt auf den jahrgang des Spicy an. Auf jeden Fall solltest du aufpassen die Stütze nicht zu weit nach unten zu schieben! Das mögen die Rahmen gar nicht.
> Haste keinen, der dir so ein Ding mal leihen kann?



Wird ein 2010er 216 in Größe M.
Wenn ich eine Tour fahre die den vormittag nur bergauf geht und nachmittags nur bergab brauche ich die nicht, da tut es auch die Sattelklemme.

Ich kenne leider niemanden der mir eine leihen könnte. Überlegt hab ich mir das sogar schon fürs Hardtail, ich kenne da bei meinem Heimatort zB einen schmalen, mehrere KM langen ruppigen Pilgerweg, da geht es alle paar hundert Meter gut bergab und wieder bergauf in ständigem Wechsel, da wäre die Stütze extrem praktisch.

Mit Bauch aufm Sattel ist mir das nicht immer ganz geheuer, wobei ich am Spicy den Sattel nicht so hoch wie am Hardtail habe, aber das schnelle umstellen wär halt schon arg bequem


----------



## Papa Midnight (3. März 2010)

notoriousfat schrieb:


> Hallo an alle Spicy Junkies I
> 
> habe am Montag auf der Suche nach einem neuen Bike kurz auf einem Spicy gesessen und habe glaub ich dieses komische leuchten in den Augen bekommen wie in Dune der Wüstenplanet muss amn aber in diesem Thread wohl niemand erklären aber nun zu meinem Fragen.
> 
> ...



Hör auf Hopfer. Kann man so alles unterschreiben. Der Rahmen ist komplett gleich geblieben. Beim genauen Maßnehmen des horizontalen Oberrohres ist die Form (setback oder nicht) der Stütze egal, da du so weit oben eh nicht ansetzen sollst.

Und die Diskussion mit der absenkbaren Gabel hatten wir schon ein paar mal. Is wohl ewig die gleiche Frage: Evangelisch oder katholisch? 

Ich selber finde U-Turn und Konsorten überflüssig. Es wird aber auch genügend andere geben, die genau das Gegenteil behaupten...


----------



## notoriousfat (3. März 2010)

q Papa M

abseits der Glaubensfragen kannst du mir als Spezialist doch sicherlich die letzte fehlende konkrete Antwort geben ob der Float RP2 Dämpfer die Optionen Lock Off, ProPedal On/Off hat oder nicht, ich konnte halt nur das 216 testen.
Aber Aussagen wie von dir ich fahre eins und brauche es nicht sind auch schon hilfreich.
MfG Michael


----------



## hopfer (3. März 2010)

beim RP2 kann man das Propedal (lockout) an und aus schalten mehr nicht.
beim R gibt es keine Propedal Einstellung.


----------



## Waldschleicher (3. März 2010)

Ich würde den RP2 vorziehen. PP haben die ja sowieso alle in der jeweiligen Grundeinstellung. Er hat auch keinen Lockout, sondern nur eine sehr starke PP Stellung. Gibt noch minimal nach, gefällt mir besser als ein echter LO wie bei DT. Auf längeren Anstiegen im Wiegetritt finde ich das sehr angenehm.


----------



## maxxmaxx (3. März 2010)

Wobei die, je nach dem was du vor hast, auch überhaupt nicht notwendig ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hopfer (3. März 2010)

ich finde den RP2 auch besser hab ich auch schon geschrieben weil die PP Voreinstellung negative Auswirkungen aufs Ansprechverhalten haben kann.
und Bergauf ist die Plattform natürlich auch besser ;-)

wie aber schon geschrieben ist das spicy sehr antriebsneutral also ist der nutzen eine Plattform im vergleich mit anderen Rahmen eher gering.


----------



## maxxmaxx (3. März 2010)

Ich hab mir en DHX Air 3 rein getan, da kann man nicht so einfach was verstellen. Aber es wippt trotzdem nicht und bergab is der Dämpfer etwas besser.
Legst du mehr Wert auf eine gute Performance bergab oder bergauf?


----------



## notoriousfat (3. März 2010)

maxxmaxx schrieb:


> Wobei die, je nach dem was du vor hast, auch überhaupt nicht notwendig ist.



wie meinst du das ? ich wollte eben den Berg hoch damit fahren dürfen auch mal 1000 hm und mehr sein das Bergtrikot bei der Tour strebe ich nicht an.

Aber mein Eindruck war auch das Spicy ist das antriebsneutralste Bike das ich bis jetzt unterm Hintern hatte.

MfG Michael


----------



## h.jay (4. März 2010)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Kommt auf den jahrgang des Spicy an. Auf jeden Fall solltest du aufpassen die Stütze nicht zu weit nach unten zu schieben! Das mögen die Rahmen gar nicht.
> Haste keinen, der dir so ein Ding mal leihen kann?



kannst du mir das bitte genauer erklären? Wieso mag der Rahmen es nicht, wenn die Stütze zuweit drin ist? Ich dachte, es gibt nur Probleme wenn die Stütze zuweit rausgezogen ist, da dann die Hebelkraft nicht auf das Sitzrohr verteilt werden kann.


----------



## Papa Midnight (4. März 2010)

Das mit der Hebelkraft bei zu weit herausgezogener Stütze ist richtig. 
Hier geht es aber darum, dass die Biegung des Sattelrohres eine zu weit eingeschobene Stütze nicht verkraftet. Deswegen ist das Rohr auch nur bis zu einer gewissen Stelle ausgerieben. Sollte die Stütze aus irgendeinem Grund zu tief sitzen (ob mit Absicht oder nicht ist egal) drückt sie das Rohr von innen her auf.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (4. März 2010)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Das mit der Hebelkraft bei zu weit herausgezogener Stütze ist richtig.
> Hier geht es aber darum, dass die Biegung des Sattelrohres eine zu weit eingeschobene Stütze nicht verkraftet. Deswegen ist das Rohr auch nur bis zu einer gewissen Stelle ausgerieben. Sollte die Stütze aus irgendeinem Grund zu tief sitzen (ob mit Absicht oder nicht ist egal) drückt sie das Rohr von innen her auf.



Sprich: wenn ich die irgendwo im Laden kurz zum Einbau testen könnte und das Teil geht ohne größeren Widerstand rein ist alles ok? Wenn es das Rohr aufbiegt, müsste ja ein recht großer Widerstand beim Einschieben aufkommen, da nicht bis unten aufgerieben?


----------



## hopfer (4. März 2010)

korrekt du bleibst dann an einer Art stopper stecken allerdings kann man den auch "umgehen" was man wie papa gesagt hat tunlichst vermeiden sollte


----------



## bonusheft (4. März 2010)

hopfer schrieb:


> korrekt du bleibst dann an einer Art stopper stecken allerdings kann man den auch "umgehen" was man wie papa gesagt hat vermeiden tunlichst sollte



Ähm, jetzt werde ich aber auch unsicher. 

Kann ich die Sattelstütze auch versehentlich zu weit einschieben oder geht das nur mit Absicht und grober Gewalt?


----------



## hopfer (4. März 2010)

kannst du versehentlich schon erst geht es schwer und dann gar nicht mehr. wen du jetzt noch den Sattel nach rechts und links rüttelst bist du zumindest beim Froggy eindeutig zu weit im Sattelrohr ich nehme an das das beim Spicy auch so ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (4. März 2010)

So isset.


----------



## Sandi (4. März 2010)

ah ich will auch endlich mein Spicy 516. erst hieß es es kommt Mitte Februar, dann Ende Februar. Jetzt doch Mitte März, aaahhh^^ ich brauch das Teil=)
und ein Angebot wieviel Aufpreis mich ne Formula The One kosten würde krieg ich irgendwie auch nicht=/
Was meint ihr wieviel man für die verbaute blaue RX1 kriegen würde?


----------



## TheMicha (4. März 2010)

@ Sandi: Kann dich nur zu gut verstehen. Ich hab meines eben abgeholt.  Das Warten hat sich definitv gelohnt!

Der Wert der R1/RX-Combo würde mich auch sehr interessieren. Bin gerade dabei meine Formulas abzubauen...


----------



## maxxmaxx (4. März 2010)

hopfer schrieb:


> kannst du versehentlich schon erst geht es schwer und dann gar nicht mehr. wen du jetzt noch den Sattel nach rechts und links rüttelst bist du zumindest beim Froggy eindeutig zu weit im Sattelrohr ich nehme an das das beim Spicy auch so ist.



Bei der Standart Lapierre Sattelstütze wird das doch durch die Krümmung verhindert?!


----------



## maxxmaxx (4. März 2010)

notoriousfat schrieb:


> wie meinst du das ? ich wollte eben den Berg hoch damit fahren dürfen auch mal 1000 hm und mehr sein das Bergtrikot bei der Tour strebe ich nicht an.
> 
> Aber mein Eindruck war auch das Spicy ist das antriebsneutralste Bike das ich bis jetzt unterm Hintern hatte.
> 
> MfG Michael



Jo, ich bin auch begeistert von dem Hinterbau. Wenn du jetzt mehr Touren fährst und du wirklich einen richtig strammen Hinterbau willst, dann solltest du imho auf Lockout zurückgreifen. 
Wenn dich ein minimales Wippen, was sich gar nicht bemerktbar macht außer wenn man gerade auf den Dämpfer oder Sag Indikator starrst, nicht stört, dann würde ich den Dämpfer drin lassen.
Wenn du dich eher auf der Bergab-Fahrer-Position einordnest und dabei auch nicht zimperlich fährst, könntest du auch einen anderen Dämpfer, á la DHX, einbauen.


Ich persönlich empfehle dir erst mal alles so zu lassen wie es ist. Ich wollte es auch nicht glauben, dass der HB so gut funktioniert und war kurz davor einen RP23 einzubauen, wovon mein Händler mich zum Glück abgehalten hat.


Gruß Max


----------



## clausi87 (4. März 2010)

also ich hab auch ganz gute erfahrungen mit dem standard fox float r dämpfer gemacht. wenn man seinen schwerpunkt auf touren legt funktioniert er top und die pp einstellung reicht auch mehr als aus.
ich fahr in meinem 316 mehr berg ab als auf und hab daher einen dhx 5 air eingebaut. der holt berg ab noch mal einiges mehr aus dem hinterbau,wippt bergauf ,bei abgescháltetem pp aber auch spürbar mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (4. März 2010)

random schrieb:


> Hello
> 
> Just wondering if there is an actual difference in tyre clearance between spicy and zesty, maybe even between the alu and carbon swingarms ?
> 
> ...



Conti Mountain King in 2.4 also works perfectly. Minion in 2.35 is no problem.


----------



## hopfer (4. März 2010)

maxxmaxx schrieb:


> Bei der Standart Lapierre Sattelstütze wird das doch durch die Krümmung verhindert?!



Das kann ich dir nicht beantworten ich bin das spicy zwar schon öfters gefahren aber ich hab hier keins rumstehen ;-)

Papa kann dir das aber ganz sicher sagen!?


----------



## Papa Midnight (5. März 2010)

Das Sattelrohr ist gar nicht erst bis zur Krümmung aufgerieben um eben ein ungewolltes zu tiefes einschieben der Stütze zu verhindern. Da ist zwar nch ein wenig Platz nach unten hin, aber das gilt als Sicherheitsreserve.


----------



## maxxmaxx (5. März 2010)

Mir ist gerade, als ich nach der Krümmung und der Sattelstütze geguckt habe, aufgefallen, dass die Lapierre Sattelstütze gar nicht gekrümmt ist. Deshalb ist die Frage die ich weiter oben gepostet habe auch völliger Quark gewesen. 
Aber ich finds gut, dass ihr trotzdem eine Antwort auf meine Frage wusstet


----------



## Brainspiller (5. März 2010)

I run a 2.4 Ardent in the rear without any issues.
As they are said to be a bit on the wider side, I suspect you should get away with running 2.5 minions.

I can measure the tire width if this is a help for you.


----------



## TheMicha (6. März 2010)

Juhu...! ^^ Draußen schneits mal wieder. 
Um die Langeweile ein wenig zu vertreiben:





*Updates bis jetzt:*
Schwalbe Muddy Mary 2,35 VR
Schwalbe Fat Albert Rear 2,4 HR
2 x Schwalbe extra light SV14
34er XT-Kassette
Shimano Saint (VR 203, HR 180)
Syntace Little Joe

Nächste Woche folgt noch eine Kefü und Umbau auf 2-fach.
Der Lenker wird evtl. noch gegen eine gekürzten Atlas FR oder vergleichbares getauscht. Die Kröpfung des verbauten Synchros erscheint mir ein wenig zu viel des Guten...

Das Gewicht lag vor dem Umbau und ohne Pedale bei 13,7 kg (Rahmengröße L).  Wenns fertig ist kommts nochmal auf die Waage.


----------



## hopfer (6. März 2010)

super reifen Wahl! für ein Enduro! die BB macht seit dem FA wirklich keinen sinn mehr hinten zu montieren.
bin schon gespannt was es dann wiegt und wies ausschaut!


----------



## TeamAlter (6. März 2010)

TheMicha schrieb:


> Juhu...! ^^ Draußen schneits mal wieder.
> Um die Langeweile ein wenig zu vertreiben:



Oh, hier mal wieder ein Bild  ... eine Seltenheit.

Feines Gerät


----------



## JansonJanson (6. März 2010)

Reifen fahre ich auch so ... super Kombi


----------



## bs99 (7. März 2010)

random schrieb:


> Thnx, i found a pic of a 2.4 ardent measured
> http://twentynineinches.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/01/maxxisardent2.4-1-002.jpg
> I wish i would found one of a 2.5 minion or a HR
> 
> HR 2.35 LUST = around 56mm , the actual clearance in the back is huge but im wondering how much free space should be there to compensate the twisting of the tyre etc so it doesnt rub against the frame...



My single ply Minion FR 2.5 R was 62mm wide on a DT EX5.1d rim, with 2.5bar.
High roller 2.5 single ply: 60mm on same rim, 2.0bar
height from rim: 56mm
2ply has the same dimensions.

hope this helps...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheMicha (12. März 2010)

hopfer schrieb:


> ...bin schon gespannt was es dann wiegt und wies ausschaut!



Gewicht liegt aktuell komplett fahrbereit mit Kefü, Bashguard, Pedalen & sonstigen Umbauten bei 14,3 kg.
Ick bin happy!


----------



## neo-bahamuth (13. März 2010)

Mein Spicy ist heut gekommen und ich bin das Wochenende über weg arg!
Naja, ab Montag gibt es dann Bilder


----------



## maxxmaxx (13. März 2010)

Gerade beim stöbern entdeckt, finde sie ganz gelungen.
Lapierre Wallpapers

Gruß Max


----------



## neo-bahamuth (13. März 2010)

maxxmaxx schrieb:


> Gerade beim stöbern entdeckt, finde sie ganz gelungen.
> Lapierre Wallpapers
> 
> Gruß Max



Krass, war schon 100x auf deren HP und hab das nie gesehen. Danke fürs Finden!


----------



## Slash96 (16. März 2010)

Hallo!

Ich habe eine kleine Frage an die Experten unter Euch. Ich möchte an meinem '08er Spicy die vordere Bremsscheibe (6 Loch) austauschen. Welches Werkzeug brauche ich da zum Lösen des Centerlock-Adapters? 

In der beiliegenden Bedienungsanleitung und auch über die Suchfunktion des Forums habe bisher leider nichts gefunden.

Schonmal vielen lieben Dank im Voraus für Eure Hilfe!


----------



## maxxmaxx (16. März 2010)

Ich hab zwar keine Ahnung vom CL System, aber Google liefert mir als ersten Suchtreffer das HIER. Klingt für mich logisch.
Oder ausm Forum


----------



## clausi87 (16. März 2010)

für centerlock kannst du die gleiche vielzahnnuss nehmen wie bei der kassette...


----------



## TheMicha (16. März 2010)

...aber nicht wenn er vorne eine 20er Steckachse hat (wovon ich stark ausgehe). Oder liege ich da falsch?


----------



## Slash96 (16. März 2010)

maxxmaxx schrieb:


> Ich hab zwar keine Ahnung vom CL System, aber Google liefert mir als ersten Suchtreffer das HIER. Klingt für mich logisch.



Schonmal vielen Dank für Eure Tipps! 

Ich merke gerade, dass ich meine Frage wohl zu unspezifisch für CenterLock gestellt habe. Mir war nicht klar, dass es da wohl verschiedene Adaptersysteme gibt. Jedensfalls glaube ich kaum, dass die Nuss fürs Ritzelpaket auf meinen Adapter passt.

Ich habe mal ein Bild angehängt. Wie kriege ich das ab und vor allem wieder dran? 







Vielleicht stehe ich ja auch aufm Schlauch. Aber der Kassettenabzieher hat die "Zähne" ja innen. Die hier müssten aber außen liegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldschleicher (16. März 2010)

Sieht aus wie die Lagerschale eines Shimano Innenlagers. Dann bräuchtest du so etwas.


----------



## maxxmaxx (16. März 2010)

Ja, gut dann macht das keinen Sinn, mit den Links die ich dir eben geschickt habe.
Was hälst du hiervon?! Oder das hier?! Könnte passen...

Edit: da war der Waldschleicher schneller...


----------



## neo-bahamuth (16. März 2010)

ENDLICH!




http://fotos.mtb-news.de/sets/view/27740

Fühlt sich bergauf an wie ein Hardtail richtig geil. Ins Gelände gehts aber erst am WE


----------



## clausi87 (16. März 2010)

oh an die 20mm achse hab ich nicht gedacht....aber es kann sich nur im ein shimano standart werkzeug handeln.


----------



## Slash96 (16. März 2010)

Super! Vielen, vielen Dank! 

Genau das wirds sein. Der Innenlagerschlüssel! 

Im Nachhinein hätte ich da auch selber draufkommen können. Jetzt wird mir auch klar, dass mir der Händler damals die falsche Anleitung gegeben hat. Und ich hab schon an meinem Verstand gezweifelt.


----------



## Papa Midnight (16. März 2010)

Nimm nicht diesen billigen Lagerschlüssel von Shimano. Damit machste dir alles kaputt. Schlüssel, die das Ganze umschliessen sind viel besser! Und du rutscht nicht ab. Für Vielbenutzer empfehle ich die Cyclus Tool Serie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zwente (17. März 2010)

so mein neues nach dem ersten sauber machen 
nach den ersten kleinen touren bin ich 100% überzeugt von dem bike!
neue pedale sind schon unterwegs, und blad kommt wohl noch ne kindshok dran....
lohnt sich eurer meinung nach ne 950?


----------



## maxxmaxx (17. März 2010)

Hat jemand von euch schonmal die Standartfeder in der Van gegen eine grüne getauscht? 
Ich wiege mit Ausrüstung ca. 85 Kilo, laut Fox leigt das im Bereich der grünen Feder. In letzter Zeit merke ich bei unsauberen Landungen und höheren Sprüngen, dass die Gabel an ihre Grenzen kommt, auf Dauer wird das wahrscheinlich nicht gut sein...


----------



## JansonJanson (17. März 2010)

zwente schrieb:


> so mein neues nach dem ersten sauber machen
> nach den ersten kleinen touren bin ich 100% überzeugt von dem bike!
> neue pedale sind schon unterwegs, und blad kommt wohl noch ne kindshok dran....
> lohnt sich eurer meinung nach ne 950?



meiner Meinung nach gehört sich jedes Spicy schon mit ner Teleskopstütze ausgeliefert - ist so nen riesen Mehrwert für das Bike ...


----------



## Darkwing Duck (17. März 2010)

maxxmaxx schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch schonmal die Standartfeder in der Van gegen eine grüne getauscht?
> Ich wiege mit Ausrüstung ca. 85 Kilo, laut Fox leigt das im Bereich der grünen Feder. In letzter Zeit merke ich bei unsauberen Landungen und höheren Sprüngen, dass die Gabel an ihre Grenzen kommt, auf Dauer wird das wahrscheinlich nicht gut sein...



Wieso fragst du? Ob man einen deutlichen Unterschied spürt oder ob das wechseln schwierig ist? Ich habe die blaue Standardfeder gegen eine lilane getauscht, aber ich wiege auch nur 60 kg  Der Unterschied war schon sehr deutlich, wechseln ist ganz einfach, Topkappe abschrauben, Feder raus, Feder rein, Topkappe wieder zu 

@zwente: so weit ich das verfolgt habe, gibt es zur i950 noch keine Langzeitberichte (logisch), ob sie sich in Hinblick auf die bekannten Probleme der 900er also lohnt, kann man wohl zur Zeit noch nicht sagen.
Ein Aspekt, der gerade beim Spicy für die i950 spricht, ist in meinen Augen, dass sie im Gegensatz zur i900 nicht gekröpft ist. Aber das kommt natürlich in erster Linie darauf an, wie du mit deiner jetzigen Sattelposition zurechtkommst.


----------



## maxxmaxx (17. März 2010)

Darkwing Duck schrieb:


> Wieso fragst du? Ob man einen deutlichen Unterschied spürt oder ob das wechseln schwierig ist? Ich habe die blaue Standardfeder gegen eine lilane getauscht, aber ich wiege auch nur 60 kg  Der Unterschied war schon sehr deutlich, wechseln ist ganz einfach, Topkappe abschrauben, Feder raus, Feder rein, Topkappe wieder zu


Beides, wobei das wechseln kein Problem ist, dass kann ich mit nem Freund machen, der viele Gabeln serviced.
Ich würde mich schwarz ärgern, wenn ich die grüne Feder bestelle und die nachher zu hart ist, wovon ich eigtl. nicht ausgehe. 
Weiß jemand wo ich die Feder billig bekomme?


----------



## Darkwing Duck (17. März 2010)

Fox-Federn gibt es nicht günstig . UVP liegt bei den Dingern bei 110 , wenn ich mich richtig erinnere. Das günstigste Angebot, das ich gefunden hab, sind 55  bei HiBike.


----------



## JENSeits (17. März 2010)

Darkwing Duck schrieb:


> Fox-Federn gibt es nicht günstig . UVP liegt bei den Dingern bei 110 , wenn ich mich richtig erinnere. Das günstigste Angebot, das ich gefunden hab, sind 55  bei HiBike.



papa lapap ... ich hab meine für 45 bekommen, beim händler


----------



## Papa Midnight (17. März 2010)

Ist stark abhängig davon, welche das sein soll.


----------



## maxxmaxx (18. März 2010)

Ne grüne für die Van 36, gibt´s da noch weitere Unterschiede oder Sachen, die man beachten sollte?


----------



## tawasbij (22. März 2010)

Hallo Spicy - Fahrer,

ich bin kurz davor mir ein Spicy zuzulegen. Stehe nur vor der Entscheidung ein Spicy 316 von 2009 oder das 2010er - Modell zu nehmen.

Das 2009er würde ca. 400  günstiger kommen. 

Gibt es sonst irgendwelche gravierinden Unterschiede zwischen dem 2009er und 2010er-Modell, die mir die Entscheidung erleichtern würden?

Welches Modell würdet ihr nehmen??

Danke für euren Rat im Voraus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (22. März 2010)

Ein paar Seiten vorher steht schon etwas dazu 

Ich persÃ¶hnlich habe das 09er Modell genommen, weil mir die Optik der neuen Modelle nciht zusagt. Ich glaube die 400â¬ wÃ¤ren ggut zum austauschen oder anschaffen einer hydraulischen SattelstÃ¼tze oder Klamotten oder oder oder ..... 

Du wirst viel SpaÃ damit haben


----------



## maxxmaxx (22. März 2010)

Jop, seh ich auch so. Von den Parts her betrachtet gibt es keine gravierenden Unterschiede, ich würde auch das Geld sparen und z.B. den Dämpfer aufrüsten oder so. Außerdem gefällt mir die Optik vom 09´ besser, aber das is Geschmackssache.


----------



## Bikedude001 (22. März 2010)

Der Sitzwinkel ist 2010 steiler geworden, was der Tourentauglichkeit zu gute kommt.


----------



## tawasbij (22. März 2010)

Vielen Dank für eure schnellen Antworten!! 

Wie siehts denn mit Performance - Unterschieden bei den Bremsen, der Kurbel oder der Federgabel/Dämpferelementen aus?


----------



## zwente (22. März 2010)

also ich hab mir auch vor 3 wochen nen 516 '09ner modell geholt, bin 100% zufriden damit! 
denke an den parts ist nicht der riesen Unterschied, größte different wird wohl optik und preis sein, und die sagen mir beide beim 9ner mehr zu...


----------



## maxxmaxx (22. März 2010)

Quark quark


----------



## DonBastiano (22. März 2010)

Ich habe auch das 2009er Spicy Probegefahren, mir aber trotzdem das 2010er bestellt, weil es mir einfach optisch besser gefallen hat. Aber das ist Geschmackssache.

Folgende Änderungen gab es, Beispielhaft am Spicy 316:

Federgabel:  
2009: FOX 36 VAN R                  
                 2010: Fox 36 Float R Open Bath 160mm
Dämpfer:     
2009: FOX FLOAT R XV 216 MM               
             2010: Fox Float R 216x63 XV 
Handgriffe:  
2009: EASTON EA50 MID 680 MM  
                2010: Syncros FR2014 31.8 40X710mm
Schaltwerk: 
2009: Shimano New SLX Shadow   
                 2010: Shimano SLX
Bremsen:      
2009: Formula Oro K18 180/180   
             2010: Formula RX 180/180
Schalthebel: 
2009: Shimano Deore                 
                  2010: Shimano New Deore
Felgen:        
2009: MAVIC XM321 32T                      
           2010: Alex FR30 32 H
Reifen:         
2009: CONTINENTAL MOUNTAIN KING SPORT TS 26X2.40
                            2010: Continental Rubber Queen TS 26X2.20
Gewicht:      
2009: 14,3 kg                           
             2010: 14,1 kg

Das sind jetzt mal rein die Änderungen wenn man die angebauten Teile betrachtet. 

Grundlegend denke ich sind dabei die schmaleren Reifen beim 2010er Modell und evtl. die dickeren Griffe. Die Formula RX Bremse löst die Formula Oro K18 ab. Vorher wurde die Vanilla Federgabel verbaut, jetzt die Float. 

Ob die Änderungen grundlegend und Kaufentscheidend sind, muss wohl jeder für sich selbst bestimmen. Ich denke, die Änderungen sind marginal. In der Enduro Klasse sind 200g weniger Gewicht auch zu vernachlässigen. 

Hoffe geholfen zu haben.

Viele Grüße
Basti


----------



## maxxmaxx (22. März 2010)

Das SLX von 2010 sollte das gleiche wie New SLX aus 2009 sein.
Aber sehr gute Gegenüberstellung. Anscheinend hat Lapierre das Spicy 2010 mehr Richtung Freeride entworfen. 
Was ist eurer Meinung nach besser K18 oder RX und Fox Float oder Fox Van?


----------



## neo-bahamuth (22. März 2010)

Rubber Queen 2.2 sind nur auf dem Papier schmaler als die MK 2.4.
Außerdem haben 2010 auch die 2.2er auf Wunsch Black Chili, diese sind verbaut. Der MK 2.4 Sport klingt für mich nicht nach Supersonic oder Protection, von daher finde ich die 2010er Reifen um Welten besser. Aber gut, sowas taucht der Händler auf Wunsch auch beim Kauf.

Dafür würde ich die VAN der Float vorziehen, die Float hat als Luftgabel aber den Vorteil der leichteren Einstellbarkeit, muss man doch keine Feder tauschen. Die RX gefällt mir bon der Bremkraft und Dosierbarkeit etwas besser als die K18, aber der Unterschied ist nicht wirklich gravierend.

Zudem finde ich die orangen Akzente echt toll, ich würde trotz der Float das 2010er nehmen.
Maxxmaxx hat recht, der breitere Lenker und die Rubberqueen lassen das Spicy etwas mehr in Richtung Freeride rücken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neo-bahamuth (22. März 2010)

doppelpost wegen lag, zefix...


----------



## maxxmaxx (22. März 2010)

Also nur mal so angemerkt, ich würde die Wahl des Fahrrades als letztes an den Reifen festmachen. Ich bin persönlich nicht von Conti überzeugt und fahre Maxxis, die ich um Welten besser finde, insbesondere der Ardent passt super zum Spicy. 
Kannst du beide Räder nicht einfach mal Probefahren?
Du solltest uns außerdem mal mitteilen was du mit dem Ding vorhast  Dann können wir dir besser helfen...


----------



## TheTaste (22. März 2010)

Servuzias an die Spicy Abteilung! Suche noch ein Spicy 516 für so um die ca. 2000EUR. Bin erstmal für alle Angebote offen...habt ihr da vielleicht was in peto?


----------



## TheTaste (22. März 2010)

TheTaste schrieb:


> Servuzias an die Spicy Abteilung! Suche noch ein Spicy 516 für so um die ca. 2000EUR. Bin erstmal für alle Angebote offen...habt ihr da vielleicht was in peto?



natürlich nur "offen" gegenüber Angeboten, die auch wirlich Bikes betreffen


----------



## tawasbij (23. März 2010)

So Mädels & Jungs,

hab gestern Abend zugeschlagen und das 2009er Modell genommen. 

Habe vorher nochmal die Komponenten verglichen und mit dem Händler meines Vertrauens gesprochen. 

Das Teil wird jetzt noch ein wenig verändert (größere Bremsscheiben, gerade Sattelstütze usw.) und müsste am Freitag fertig sein.

Kanns kaum erwarten, denn das Ding ist der helle Wahnsinn!! Aber wem erzähl ich das... 

Danke für eure Hilfe!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Fahrbericht und Bilder folgen...


----------



## mistertom52070 (23. März 2010)

So...hier rmal mein Neues, nach Empfehlungen hab ich mir ein 2009er Spicy gegönnt, mit ein paar kleinen Veränderungen. Zur Zeit kann ich es leider wegen Knieproblemen nicht fahren, aber ich hoffe das wird schnell wieder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansonJanson (23. März 2010)

@mistertom: 

yeah baby yeah ... schau das Du endlich wieder Fit bist ... sonst kummsd ned hinterher *g*

â¬: der Bashguard kommt aber nicht an der StylePolizei vorbei ...


----------



## neo-bahamuth (23. März 2010)

mistertom52070 schrieb:


> So...hier rmal mein Neues, nach Empfehlungen hab ich mir ein 2009er Spicy gegönnt, mit ein paar kleinen Veränderungen. Zur Zeit kann ich es leider wegen Knieproblemen nicht fahren, aber ich hoffe das wird schnell wieder.



Tolles Rad, aber diese "Skulpturen" gehören zu Fahrradrahmen verarbeitet


----------



## mistertom52070 (23. März 2010)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> @mistertom:
> 
> yeah baby yeah ... schau das Du endlich wieder Fit bist ... sonst kummsd ned hinterher *g*
> 
> â¬: der Bashguard kommt aber nicht an der StylePolizei vorbei ...



Der Bashguard ist ja wohl der Hammer! Alles andere wÃ¼rde gar nicht gehen!


----------



## maxxmaxx (23. März 2010)

@mistertom: Ich find den Bashguard nich schlimm, sieht imho sogar gut aus. Du scheinst auch nicht gerade der Kleinste zu sein, deiner Sattelposition nach zu urteilen.
Hast du vorne ne größere Scheibe drauf getan?


----------



## mistertom52070 (23. März 2010)

Ja ein paar Sachen sind verändert worden, vorne größere Scheibe, gerade Sattelstütze, Bashguard und Kettenführung und SLX Shifter. Bin echt gespannt drauf wie das Ding im Gelände läuft, aber vorher muss mein Knie laufen. 

Achso ja, ich bin 1,92 m.


----------



## maxxmaxx (23. März 2010)

Ich bin noch ein bisschen größer als du, aber das Spicy passt super, auch wenns zu klein aussieht. 
Ich hab auch überlegt vorne größere Scheiben drauf zu machen, allerdings weiß ich nicht genau ob man einen großen Unterschied merkt. Was hast du für Erfahrungen gemacht, bzw. bist du überhaupt schonmal gefahren, wegen deinem Knie?


----------



## mistertom52070 (23. März 2010)

Ich bin bisher nur die Stadt gerollert, aber die Scheibe sollte für lange Abfahrten gute Reserve bieten! An meinem alten Rad hab ich bei Alpenabfahrten gemerkt, dass die 180er Scheibe überfordert war. Ich wiege knapp 90 kg+ Ausrüstung.

Fährst Du die ganzen Gechichten in Deinem Film mit dem Spicy??

hast ja das gleiche wie ich.


----------



## Trailheidi (23. März 2010)

Hallo Zusammen, 
plane, das LP Spicy Lady in meine Sammlung aufzunehmen 
Leider gibt es in 2010 ja keine Mädels Version mehr (auf die ich aber wohl oder übel aus Gründen meiner Größe zurückgreifen muss);
aktuell ist auf dem Markt noch die 08 Version verfügbar, die auch bisserl günstiger, als die 09er ist.
Weiß jemand von Euch, ob die Unterschiede in der Ausstattung gravierend sind?
Vielen Dank!


----------



## maxxmaxx (23. März 2010)

@Tom: also ich würd das Video  nicht "film" sondern eher "clip" nennen, weil es nur schnell zusammengeschnitten war, aber egal....
Ich hab nur das Spicy und damit mach ich alles was mir möglich erscheint. Ich hab mich auch schonmal gefragt ob man dem Rad vllt. zu viel zumutet, aber solange die Landung gut ist, macht auch ein Drop von über 2m kein Problem.


----------



## DonBastiano (24. März 2010)

Heute kam der nette DHL Mann morgens und hat mir meine Pedale gebracht...







Wirklich sehr feine Teile...

Leider fehlt mir mein Spicy noch.... 3 Wochen noch warten, ich halte es kaum aus, das Wetter draußen ist so der Hammer und ich komm nicht zum biken...

sonnige Grüße aus Würzburg
Basti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sandi (24. März 2010)

haha geil, gleicher Stand bei mir, hab mir auch weisse Holzfeller geholt. nur das Spicy lässt noch auf sich warten...sollte Mite März kommen. AKtuelle Info von heute: neuer Liefertermin: Ende April


----------



## zwente (24. März 2010)

meine platformpedale sind heut gekommen ,weiß an weißem rad, von ersten eindruck her bombengrip (bin vorher nur bärentazen gefahrn)!


----------



## MTB_Dragon_Seb (24. März 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
hätte da noch nen Vorschlag zum Thema Kettenführung, Bashguard.
Ich finds echt porno!









Denke das Bike ist jetzt fertig...Geiiil...

ride on,

Busty.


----------



## dragon-777 (24. März 2010)

amsCubbi schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> hätte da noch nen Vorschlag zum Thema Kettenführung, Bashguard.
> Ich finds echt porno!
> 
> ...



Mit 'ner schwarzen Kurbel wär's glaube ich noch krasser. Aber auch so nicht schlecht.


----------



## MTB_Dragon_Seb (24. März 2010)

dragon-777 schrieb:


> Mit 'ner schwarzen Kurbel wär's glaube ich noch krasser. Aber auch so nicht schlecht.



Könntest recht haben. Aber vor dem nächsten Winter wird nichts mehr gemacht, nur fahren fahren fahren.....
Danach kann ja viellecht mal ein mattschwarzer Lack drauf. Mal sehn. Danke für den Tip.


----------



## zwente (24. März 2010)

einfach ne slx drauf machen ;-) 

ich kann mir irgendwie nich vorstelln nur mit 2 blättern unterwegs zu sein, haste dann die 2 in andren größen oder wie ist das? 
22,32,44 bei drei blättern, wieviel zähne haste dann bei den 2 blättern?


----------



## Bikedude001 (25. März 2010)

Gefällt mir gut die Kefü mit dem Bash.
Schaut aus wie das originale 32er.
Finde 36 besser, da man mit dem 32er schon ab 40km/h eine 
exorbitant hohe TF hat.


----------



## All-Maikl (25. März 2010)

Servus alle miteinander,
bin auf der Suche nach einer Übersicht aller Drehmomente fürs SpicyLady.
Nachdem meine liebste zurück von LaPalma ist und sich der Lavastaub ins ganze Bike gefressen hat, würde ich es gern komplett zerlegen und reinigen.
Dacht hier im Forum gabs schonmal eine Übersicht, finde sie aber nicht.
Kann jemand helfen?

Gruß Maikl


----------



## bs99 (26. März 2010)

random schrieb:


> Im thinking of upgradeing my wheelset to a new 10mm TA Hadley hubs based one. After seeing this photos and talking to the guy i think there shouldnt be any problems with 10TA compability with the frame dropouts right ?
> 
> http://www.lapierreownersclub.com/forum/showthread.php?t=106&page=5
> He said that the 10mm axle fix without any modifications to the axle or to the dropouts, he just converted his hub to 10mm, got the Hadley axle and it works...
> ...



A 10mm axle complies with every standard dropout, I am running one on my enduro sincetwo years.
Try this Alutech-Quick-release Axle: http://www3.hibike.de/main.php?sess...ct&productID=415036741c2e55b5be0f268bbe414136
Have it on my DH-rig, cheap, strong, nice function.

The torque for the rear axle doesn´t really bother the frame, the hub takes the load when the axle is tightened!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zwente (26. März 2010)

hier die drehmomente


----------



## Papa Midnight (26. März 2010)

Und mal ein 316 mit Hope in gold


----------



## zwente (26. März 2010)

hey papa midnight, die nabe gefällt sehr,
ist es eig möglich die ganzen farbingen teile eloxieren zu lassen oder is da die gefahr zu groß das diese den belastungen nicht mehr standhalten?


----------



## Papa Midnight (26. März 2010)

Ich habs gerade bei meiner Hope gemacht, aber die Gewährleistung ist damit weg. Der Oberflächenabtrag ist beim Eloxieren ca 1/100 mm.


----------



## TeamAlter (26. März 2010)

Wo ich gerade die Hope Bremsen sehe, was ist eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen den aktuellen M4 und M6 Scheiben? Also kann man eine M4 mit M6 Scheiben fahren?
Danke der Info


----------



## merino (27. März 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
kann mir jemand aus dem Kopf sagen, wie schwer die Laufräder von einem 09er Spicy 316 sind. Evtl. auch mit Kassette. Ich denke über eine leichtere aber noch bezahlbare Alternative nach.
Vielen Dank schon mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clausi87 (27. März 2010)

ich hatte es schon mal gepostet...genau weis ich es jetz nicht mehr,aber das hintere wiegt ohne alles etwa 1300g vorn waren es glaub ich 1050g....an der kassette kannst du mit wenig geld locker 200g sparen.
ich bin gleich auf hope pro 2/dt ex500 laufradsatz umgestiegen...top preisleistungsverhältnis wie ich finde.


----------



## merino (27. März 2010)

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort. Da ist ja noch einiges was man an Gewicht sparen kann. Mal schauen welche Laufräder es werden.


----------



## Bikedude001 (27. März 2010)

Hab gerade letzte Wochen einen Laufradsatz für ein Spicy gebaut mir Hope Pro 2, Mavic EN 521 und Sapim CX Ray. Ausser hinten auf der Bremsseite Sapim Race.
Wiegt 1870 gramm der Satz....


----------



## blindmankills (27. März 2010)

weiß nicht ob es schon gesehen worden ist..
Spicy 2011 Spyshots:
LINK

mögliche Änderungen.
1.5 HT
12mm rear axle
neuer dämpferaufnahme (soll geoanpassung ermöglichen)
neues innenlager

text mit bescheibung
LINK


----------



## Papa Midnight (27. März 2010)

Bleibt abzuwarten, was davon realisiert wird. Ein BSA Lager wäre doch endlich mal ne gute Idee für alle hammerschmidt Freunde.


----------



## S1las (28. März 2010)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Bleibt abzuwarten, was davon realisiert wird. Ein BSA Lager wäre doch endlich mal ne gute Idee für alle hammerschmidt Freunde.



Dann wuerde ich mir freiwillig in den Arsch beissen. Besser waere eine PressFit-Loesung seitens Truvativ


----------



## placeboworld80 (28. März 2010)

Laut der HP von Nico hat der Prototyp 180mm Federweg! 

http://www.nicolasvouilloz.com/news_vtt.php?news=274&saison=2010


----------



## Papa Midnight (28. März 2010)

Der hatte auch ein Zesty mit 160 mm. Und eine N´dee mit 160 mm. Is beides nie in Serie gegangen.


----------



## JENSeits (29. März 2010)

man beachte die bikes 


juweb schrieb:


>


----------



## neo-bahamuth (29. März 2010)

JENSeits schrieb:


> man beachte die bikes



Viel besser sind noch die Namen Hilde und Dropsau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB_Dragon_Seb (1. April 2010)

zwente schrieb:


> einfach ne slx drauf machen ;-)
> 
> ich kann mir irgendwie nich vorstelln nur mit 2 blättern unterwegs zu sein, haste dann die 2 in andren größen oder wie ist das?
> 22,32,44 bei drei blättern, wieviel zähne haste dann bei den 2 blättern?



momentann ist noch das original 32er drauf. Es kommt aber noch ein 36er von mountaingoat drauf. Schön stabil mit einer gefräßten steighilfe....


----------



## Ultroon (3. April 2010)

Hab da mal ne Frage. Wer von euch fährt mit ner schaltbaren Kettenführung? Und wenn ja, welche fahrt ihr? Bin auf der Suche nach einer Kettenführung und bin mir unsicher, welche man montieren kann und welche nicht (wegen dem Pressfitlager).


----------



## Papa Midnight (3. April 2010)

E 13 heim 3 passt. Gibts wieder ab Mai.


----------



## TheMicha (3. April 2010)

Shaman Racing Commander in Carbon oder Alu passt auch. Allerdings nur zweifach schaltbar!
Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit der Kefü!


----------



## Dan03 (4. April 2010)

Hat das 2009er Spicy ISCG oder ISCG05? Danke für die Info. Auf der LP-Page hab ich nix gefunden.
Grüße,
Daniel


----------



## hopfer (4. April 2010)

Iscg 05


----------



## Papa Midnight (4. April 2010)

Die Shaman hab ich auch dran gehabt. Kann ich nur empfehlen.


----------



## Ultroon (6. April 2010)

So Leute hab mir jetzt mal die Shaman bestellt. Bin mal gespannt und werde berichten, wie sie ist.


----------



## _jazzman_ (7. April 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
weiß jemand, wo ich meinen Rahmen pulvern oder lackieren lassen kann, incl. Lapierre Schriftzug am Rahmen, oder gibt es alternativ den Schriftzug als Label zu kaufen?

VG, _jazzman_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hopfer (7. April 2010)

Der Arthur hier aus dem Forum pulvert sehr gut! http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?u=18334 (thread von ihm: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=330260&page=75&highlight=pulver+thread)
den Schriftzug kann er dir aber nicht machen das macht wen dann die ölige kette auch hier aus dem Forum in Aufkleber form: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?u=63941


----------



## _jazzman_ (7. April 2010)

Super!
Vielen Dank.


----------



## maxxmaxx (7. April 2010)

Mein Sattel gibt langsam den Geist auf, wollte mich mal umhören was ihr für Sättel drauf habt. Ich finde es echt schwierig einen passenden Ersatz zu finden, die anderen Sättel sehen iwie alle nicht so toll aus.
Gewicht ist mir egal, könnte für mich auch was komfortabler sein, aber ich glaub ein FR Sattel würde schon etwas affig aussehen.


Gruß Max


----------



## Papa Midnight (7. April 2010)

SLR Carbon.


----------



## maxxmaxx (7. April 2010)

Achso, vllt sollte ich noch erwähnen, dass ich nicht mehr als 50 euro ausgeben möchte 
Weiß einer was der Lapierre Sattel neu kostet?


----------



## Papa Midnight (7. April 2010)

Reverse Fort Will Titan. 49 Euro.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxxmaxx (7. April 2010)

Ah, danke, aber ich finde, dass der neue Sattel dem alten schon ein wenig ähneln sollte.
Habe den Syncros AM gefunden, schaut eigtl. ganz gut aus. Der Syncros FL sieht zwar noch besser aus, allerdings ist der AM etwas besser gepolstert und stabiler. Der FL ist dazu noch etwas teurer

Syncros AM






Syncros FL





Edit: Hab mal ein paar Bilder bearbeitet, die Qualität der Bilder ist allerdings ziemlich ranzig. In Wirklichkeit sieht das Spicy viiiiel schöner aus


----------



## Sandi (8. April 2010)

wieweit muss die Sattelstütze beim Spicy im Sitzrohr bleiben? 15cm? 
Bin grad am rechnen ob ich auch noch ne längere Stütze brauch als die 36,7cm Thomson

ich werde eins in L also 50cm fahren, brauch von Mitte Tretlager bis Oberkante Sattel aber mindestens 80cm. D.h gut 30cm ausgezogene Sattelstütze (inkl Sattelhöhe).

Dann wäre die Stütze grob gerechnet bei vollem Auszug nur 12cm im Sitzrohr, wenn man für die Sattelhöhe ca. 5cm rechnet.

Kann bitte mal jemand messen wielang die Stütze bis Oberkante Sattel beim Spicy tatsächlich ist? Will gleich alle Teile von Anfang an passend beim Händler bestellen=)


----------



## Bikedude001 (8. April 2010)

Von Unterkante Sattelstütze bis Oberkante Sattel sind es genau 405mm.
Gemessen am 216 und 316 2010


----------



## Sandi (8. April 2010)

Dankeschön....dann wirds wohl zu knapp...glaube kaum dass 6cm Einschub in das Sitzrohr ausreichend sind=/


----------



## Mistral2.26 (9. April 2010)

Hallo zusammen, muss was los werden:

Heute meine erste Fahrt mit meinem 916.



Bringe das Grinsen nicht mehr weg. Zu geil!

Gruss an alle Spicy- Fahrer


----------



## dragon-777 (9. April 2010)

Mistral2.26 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, muss was los werden:
> 
> Heute meine erste Fahrt mit meinem 916.
> 
> ...



Und weisst du, was das tollste ist? Das bleibt so.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (9. April 2010)

dragon-777 schrieb:


> Und weisst du, was das tollste ist? Das bleibt so.



Absolut richtig, das Grinsen bleibt einfach, egal wo man damit fährt


----------



## forcierer (11. April 2010)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> E 13 heim 3 passt. Gibts wieder ab Mai.



? gibts die heim 3 jetz endlich ovn e13? hab auf der homepage nichts gefunden - hast du mehr infos? iscg 05 etc.????


----------



## Papa Midnight (11. April 2010)

Angeblich sollen alle drei Versionen ab Mai lieferbar sein. Da aber Cosmic der Importeur ist, bleibt abzuwarten, ob das auch klappt. Und warscheinlich gibts dann nur 4 Stück oder sowas.


----------



## JansonJanson (12. April 2010)

wunderbar ... mit ist anscheinend meine 36 Talas verreckt ... 

nicht mal 2 Jahre alt und schwups di wups ... im Arsch .. bähhhhh Dreckszeug

Begründung von Toxoholics - anscheinend zu wenig Pflege...
gut weiss nicht in wie weit ich Schuld bin weil ich die Gabel erst nach 1 3/4 Jahren zum Service geschickt habe...

naja dann fahr ich eben erstmal mit "kaputter" Gabel durch die Gegend ... wenn jemand was weiss oder noch ne Gabel in der Klasse "rumliegen" hat ... PM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikedude001 (12. April 2010)

Ich hab noch ne neue 36er Float R in weiss aus einem 316er Spicy von 2010 runliegen.
Könnte ich für 780,- klarmachen.


----------



## maxxmaxx (12. April 2010)

Was ist denn genau kaputt? Kannst du die nicht reparieren, die Einzelteile kannst du dir im Inet bestellen, ist zwar nicht ganz billig, aber immerhin noch billiger als eine komplett neue Gabel.


----------



## JansonJanson (13. April 2010)

Bikedude001 schrieb:


> Ich hab noch ne neue 36er Float R in weiss aus einem 316er Spicy von 2010 runliegen.
> Könnte ich für 780,- klarmachen.



sorry ... Fox kann mir erstmal gestohlen bleiben!

Kostenvoranschlag liegt bei 550 - weitere Kosten beim Öffnen sind nicht ausgeschlossen, so das Kommentar von Toxo

Plan - Gabel kaputt fahren und dann ne Lyrik Coil ... scheiss aufs Gewicht, rauf kommen sie alle irgendwie


----------



## neo-bahamuth (13. April 2010)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> sorry ... Fox kann mir erstmal gestohlen bleiben!
> 
> Kostenvoranschlag liegt bei 550 - weitere Kosten beim Öffnen sind nicht ausgeschlossen, so das Kommentar von Toxo
> 
> Plan - Gabel kaputt fahren und dann ne Lyrik Coil ... scheiss aufs Gewicht, rauf kommen sie alle irgendwie



Wenn ich solche Kostenvoranschläge sehe, dann bin ich froh nur ne Domain dran zu haben. Da kann außer dem Reboundrädchen wohl nicht viel kaputt gehen 
Würde an deiner Stelle auch die Lyrik Coil nehmen.


----------



## DonBastiano (13. April 2010)

Es ist doch zum Mäusemelken 

Eigentlich sollte ich mein Spicy 316 diese Woche bekommen.

Gerade erreichte mich eine Email meines Händlers, dass sich die Lieferung auf KW 20 verzögert 

Kanns kaum erwarten wieder aufs Bike zu steigen...


----------



## neo-bahamuth (13. April 2010)

DonBastiano schrieb:


> Es ist doch zum Mäusemelken
> 
> Eigentlich sollte ich mein Spicy 316 diese Woche bekommen.
> 
> ...



Die Fahrradschmiede in Augsburg hat ein Spicy 316 in Größe M im Laden 
Mein 216er hat auch über drei Monate gebraucht, das Pro Race im Jahr zuvor 4 Monate, da muss man echt geduldig sein.


----------



## DonBastiano (13. April 2010)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> Die Fahrradschmiede in Augsburg hat ein Spicy 316 in Größe M im Laden
> Mein 216er hat auch über drei Monate gebraucht, das Pro Race im Jahr zuvor 4 Monate, da muss man echt geduldig sein.



Hmm, brauch leider Größe L... Aber danke für den Tipp.

Drei Monate sind ja auch gewaltig... Hätt ichs gewusst, hätt ich das Bike früher bestellt... Naja, jetzt ists zu spät zum ärgern...

Hoffentlich klappts dann bis KW 20 bei mir.

Viele Grüße
Basti


----------



## dragon-777 (13. April 2010)

DonBastiano schrieb:


> Es ist doch zum Mäusemelken
> 
> Eigentlich sollte ich mein Spicy 316 diese Woche bekommen.
> 
> ...



Fahrradkiste Nürnberg wäre auch eine Option...


----------



## dakapo (13. April 2010)

DonBastiano schrieb:


> Hmm, brauch leider Größe L... Aber danke für den Tipp.
> 
> Drei Monate sind ja auch gewaltig... Hätt ichs gewusst, hätt ich das Bike früher bestellt... Naja, jetzt ists zu spät zum ärgern...
> 
> ...



Laut Online-Shop hat mein Händler (Fahrrad Kaiser in Böblingen) das 316 auch in L vorrätig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldschleicher (13. April 2010)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> sorry ... Fox kann mir erstmal gestohlen bleiben!
> 
> Kostenvoranschlag liegt bei 550 - weitere Kosten beim Öffnen sind nicht ausgeschlossen, so das Kommentar von Toxo
> 
> Plan - Gabel kaputt fahren und dann ne Lyrik Coil ... scheiss aufs Gewicht, rauf kommen sie alle irgendwie



Du hast immer noch nicht verraten *was* denn nun kaputt ist. Gehe nicht davon aus, das du eine Lyrik einfach 2 Jahre ohne Pflege fahren kannst. Die geht dann unter Umständen genauso in die Knie.


----------



## JansonJanson (13. April 2010)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Du hast immer noch nicht verraten *was* denn nun kaputt ist. Gehe nicht davon aus, das du eine Lyrik einfach 2 Jahre ohne Pflege fahren kannst. Die geht dann unter Umständen genauso in die Knie.



ne ... das hab ich auch so nicht gemeint - nur hab gemerkt das einfach ne Luftgabel nix für mich ist ( die Talas war meine 1. Gabel, also nicht meckern hättest Dir ja vorher überlegen können  ) 
Hab schon länger mit dem Gedanken gespielt zumindest vorne auf Stahl zu wechseln - der Hinterbau im Spicy geht dagegen sahnig 

Was kaputt ist werde ich noch genau erfahren - aussage von Toxoholics ist das die Tauchrohre an- bzw. eingelaufen ist - was das genau aussagt weiss ich leider auch nicht - evtl Riefen in den Tauchrohren ...


----------



## karsten13 (13. April 2010)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> aussage von Toxoholics ist das die Tauchrohre an- bzw. eingelaufen ist - was das genau aussagt weiss ich leider auch nicht - evtl Riefen in den Tauchrohren ...



sieht so aus:







Die schieben das dann auf schlechte Pflege, obwohl das meiner Meinung nach nur bedingt stimmt. Es muss dann die ganze Gabelkrone getauscht werden, deshalb so teuer ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## JansonJanson (14. April 2010)

@karsten13.de : ok - danke für das Bild - werde ich mal vergleichen. Das mit der schlechten Pflege kann ich leider bestätigen


----------



## Asha'man (14. April 2010)

@Janson: Besorg dir ne neue Krone und die Innereien von der Van RC2 oder einer anderen Van. Dann kannst du die Gabel wieder aufbauen. Wird deutlich günstiger, als eine neue Gabel und die Van ist ein Sahneteil.


----------



## JansonJanson (14. April 2010)

muss ich mir die ganzen Teile einzeln besorgen ? 
geht das übern Bikemarkt ? da finde ich gar nix dazu ... Neuteile ? 
und werd ich nicht selber machen können oder ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (14. April 2010)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> Begründung von Toxoholics - *anscheinend zu wenig Pflege*...



...... hihihiPfftttt!!!


----------



## Papa Midnight (14. April 2010)

Teile kriegste über jeden einigermaßen vernünftigen Dealer.


----------



## Asha'man (14. April 2010)

Ich weiss nicht, ob du das kannst.  Aber ich weiss, dass es geht und kein Hexenwerk ist. Hab mal überlegt aus der Talas vom Spicy meiner Freundin eine Coil zu machen. 

Schau mal hier rein: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=197412

Und frag ggfs. da weiter.


----------



## JansonJanson (14. April 2010)

gut gut ... danke - das Ã¤ndert aber nichts an der Tatsache das ich mir neue Gabelkrone, Tauchrohre kaufen muss, was dann laut Toxo auf die grob 550â¬ kommt ... 
und das nÃ¤chste habe dann wieder keine Garantie drauf ... 

d.h. fÃ¼r mich entweder ne gebrauchte VAN oder ne Lyrik mit 170mm ... natÃ¼rlich Coil


----------



## Waldschleicher (14. April 2010)

Für Fox Ersatzteile kann man eventuell hier bei Sabma, dem belgischen Importeur nachfragen. Für eine Luftkammer (Float RP) bspw. verlangen die deutlich weniger als Toxo. Ich hatte da mal angefragt, die kommunizieren auch in deutscher Sprache.


----------



## Sandi (14. April 2010)

so ich habe mich jetzt doch gegen ein Spicy entschieden. Grund dafür ist die ständige Lieferverzögerung, teilweise auch die schlechte Informationsübermittlung von meinem Händler.
Jetzt wird es ein Rose Uncle Jimbo 6 mit ein paar Upgrades. Ich hoffe ich bereu die Entscheidung nicht. Sobald das Spicy da ist geh ich es trotzdem Probefahren

LG Alex


----------



## dragon-777 (14. April 2010)

Sandi schrieb:


> so ich habe mich jetzt doch gegen ein Spicy entschieden. Grund dafür ist die ständige Lieferverzögerung, teilweise auch die schlechte Informationsübermittlung von meinem Händler.
> Jetzt wird es ein Rose Uncle Jimbo 6 mit ein paar Upgrades. Ich hoffe ich bereu die Entscheidung nicht. Sobald das Spicy da ist geh ich es trotzdem Probefahren
> 
> LG Alex



Verstehe ich nicht  wären doch einige zu haben gewesen... Bin das Rose nur mal kurz gefahren und davon null überzeugt gewesen.


----------



## Sushi1976 (14. April 2010)

Bin das Rose auch schon gefahren und der Hinterbau ist nicht
so der Hit. Ich wäre auch beim Spicy geblieben. 
War bei mir die einzige alternative zum Remedy.
Trotzdem viel Spaß mit dem Rose Bike ;-)


----------



## maxxmaxx (15. April 2010)

Also mal ganz ehrlich jetzt: Bestell das Rose wieder ab 


Ne, also wenn du meinst dass du damit glücklich wirst, wünsch ich dir mit den Rose viel Spaß. Auch wenn du mit nem Spicy bestimmt mehr Spaß hättest


----------



## Osama bin biken (15. April 2010)

Tag allerseits,

mal ne technische Frage: Bei meinem Spicy 916 von 2009 passen die 2.4er Fat Albert fast nicht in den Hinterbau - sind meine FA´s zu eirig, oder passen die generell nicht???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _jazzman_ (16. April 2010)

Osama bin biken schrieb:


> Tag allerseits,
> 
> mal ne technische Frage: Bei meinem Spicy 916 von 2009 passen die 2.4er Fat Albert fast nicht in den Hinterbau - sind meine FA´s zu eirig, oder passen die generell nicht???



Sind die 2.4er FA wirklich soooo breit? Kann ich mir gar nicht vorstellen. Wollte sie mir im Sommer auch montieren. Hatte mit der 2.5er Muddy Mary keine Probleme im 2008er Spicy....


----------



## bonusheft (16. April 2010)

Osama bin biken schrieb:


> Tag allerseits,
> 
> mal ne technische Frage: Bei meinem Spicy 916 von 2009 passen die 2.4er Fat Albert fast nicht in den Hinterbau - sind meine FA´s zu eirig, oder passen die generell nicht???



Also bei meinem Spicy (2010) passen die Fat Albert 2.4 tadellos


----------



## JENSeits (16. April 2010)

welche Felgeninnenbreite habt ihr beide?


----------



## bonusheft (16. April 2010)

Also bei mir sind die Shimano WH-M776 montiert. Leider habe ich die Innenbreite nicht gemessen und habe auch keine Angaben dazu gefunden. Die Außenbreite beträgt laut Shimano 26,4mm.


----------



## Bikedude001 (16. April 2010)

Auf den Originalfelgen vom 216 und 316 könnt ihr ohne Probleme 2,4 FA fahren.


----------



## TheMicha (16. April 2010)

Also bei meinem 516er ist mit dem 2,4er FA noch guat Platz im Hinterbau (auf der orig. XT-Felge).


----------



## JENSeits (16. April 2010)

Dann ist dein Laufrad vielleicht nicht gut zentriert oder schleift es auf beiden Seiten? Ist der Schnellspanner richtig drin und "eingerastet"?


----------



## Osama bin biken (17. April 2010)

Hey,

danke für die Antworten. Ist das Crossmax SX Laufrad drin. Haben nochmal nachzentriert, ist aber so knapp, daß ich nicht guten Gewissens auf schlammigem Untergrund rumfahren kann. Ev liegs ja am nicht Tubeless-Reifen auf der Tubelss Felge? - Wäre komisch,meine 2,5er Minion passen nämlich...sind nur zum touren ein bischen schwer.


----------



## Brainspiller (17. April 2010)

besonders komisch find ich das nicht. die breitenangaben auf den reifen kannst du getrost in der pfeife rauchen. die sind unter verschiedenen herstellern nicht dirket vergleichbar. 
Schwalbe fallen so weit ich weiss eher breit aus und der minion eher schmal (bei gleicher breitenangabe)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zwente (18. April 2010)

son mist....
komme gerade von ner Tour, hab irgendein Problem mit dem Freilauf der hinteren Nabe!
Bei ner Abfahrt fing das Ding auf einmal an zu rasseln wie wild, greifen tut se noch, aber sobald ich rolln lasse klingt das ding echt nichtmehr gesund, vorallem laut.
morgen gehts sofort zum händler, hat ja erst 250km.

hat jemand mal ne idee was das sein könnte? Ich hab irgendwie das Gefühl das das nicht beim Händler in 10 Minuten gemacht ist.


----------



## hopfer (18. April 2010)

was du für ein Spicy hast bzw. welche Nabe könnte helfen 
vielleicht ist eine der Sperrklinken kaputt wen es den ein Sperrklinken Freilauf ist...


----------



## maxxmaxx (18. April 2010)

apropos Nabe, bei mir wurde vor ein paar Monaten die Lager in der VR Nabe (LP Eigenkrimskrams) getauscht, aber jetzt ist schon wieder Spiel drinne.
Habt ihr das gleiche Problem? Eigtl. stört mich das nicht, weil es jetzt nur wenig Spiel hat, aber mit der Zeit wird es bestimmt mehr werden.


Gruß Max


----------



## zwente (18. April 2010)

ist nen 516 von 2009!


----------



## rhcpjo (18. April 2010)

hey ich will mir vil auch n spicy 316 kaufen, muss aber noch bissl sparen!!
wie gehts denn mit dem spicy so bergauf vorran?? gehts oder machts probleme??


----------



## JENSeits (18. April 2010)

das geht wirklcih gut, ich hab das 09er spicy 316 und bin sehr zufrieden! bisher lag es immer an mir das ich den berg nicht hoch gekommen bin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hopfer (18. April 2010)

zwente schrieb:


> ist nen 516 von 2009!



Hast also XT Narben da gibt es anscheinend öfter mal Probleme such mal hier im Forum nach "Shimano XT Nabe Probleme" oder so.
es wird auch öfter von metallischen Geräuschen berichtet.

Das wird ganz sicher etwas länger dauern weil er wahrscheinlich Ersatzteile vielleicht sogar den ganzen Freilauf bestellen muss...


----------



## rhcpjo (18. April 2010)

also dann kann man das relativ hohe gewicht durch training wett machen??


----------



## JENSeits (18. April 2010)

hohes gewicht? ich finde das gewicht geht in ordnung. ist halt ein enduro das auch ein bisschen was aushällt  vllt solltest du dich nach einem am umschauen. was genau fährst du denn und wielange?


----------



## rhcpjo (18. April 2010)

welche ist eurer meinung nach die bessere federung für das spicy 316
die serien fox float oder die fox dhx air 3 wie der user maxxmaxx eingebaut hat ???
thx für hilfe, bin erst neu in dem gebiet


----------



## JENSeits (18. April 2010)

dann brauchst du noch keinen dhx. was fährst du denn? xc/am/en/fr/dh? sonst macht das hier nciht viel sinn  erzähl mal ein wenig ...


----------



## JENSeits (18. April 2010)

was fahrt ihr für Sättel? überlege einen neuen zuordern  hab ein recht breiten hintern und wiege um 100kg (momentan ohne training, bald mit training und ausrüstung)
gefahren werden auch mal touren über 40km und da möchte ich nicht wund sein 


danke


----------



## Welli (18. April 2010)

Hallo Lapierre - Kollegen,
habe ne kurze Frage zu Euren Erfahrungen mit der Bremse des 2010ers Spicy 316 (müsste ne Formula RX sein). Ein Freund von mir fährt seit wenigen Tagen dieses geile Bike. Er hat es gebraucht erstanden, es stammt aus Papas Laden in Bielefeld. Das Rad hat bisher nur sehr wenig Laufleistung, so um die 150 km. Davon hat mein Kumpel (in meinem Beisein mit meinem Froggy ) ca. 140 km zurückgelegt. Ein Manko: Die Bremse rubbelt immer noch ohne Ende. Die Beläge und Scheiben weissen keine sichtbaren Problemstellen auf. Anfänglich meinte ich noch, das läuft sich ein. Mittlerweile bin ich sehr skeptisch. Das Rubbeln triit temperatur- und nässeunabhängig auf, hinten und vorne. Wie sind Eure Erfahrungen diesbezüglich? Das Spicy darf bald für ein paar Tage Richtung Heimat (Morzine, Porte du soleil), da sind die Bremsen überlebenswichtig.
Danke und viele Grüße
Welli


----------



## Welli (18. April 2010)

JENSeits schrieb:


> was fahrt ihr für Sättel? überlege einen neuen zuordern  hab ein recht breiten hintern und wiege um 100kg (momentan ohne training, bald mit training und ausrüstung)
> gefahren werden auch mal touren über 40km und da möchte ich nicht wund sein
> 
> 
> danke



Da kann ich Dir den SQ Lab 611 empfehlen. Hat natürlich Gel-Polsterung. Sitze täglich auf dem Teil und bin total zufrieden. Würde Dir zum 16cm-Sattel raten.
Grüße
welli


----------



## Fantoum (19. April 2010)

liegts vielleicht am bremssattel?
bei meiner rx am froggy hat die scheibe diesen an einer stelle, wo der weiß lackierte breich den bremsebelag einrahmt, wohl ab und an mal gestreift.


----------



## Papa Midnight (19. April 2010)

Das bike hatte noch keine Erstinspektion. Zu neu. Da gibts bestimmt noch was einzustellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxxmaxx (19. April 2010)

JENSeits schrieb:


> was fahrt ihr für Sättel? überlege einen neuen zuordern  hab ein recht breiten hintern und wiege um 100kg (momentan ohne training, bald mit training und ausrüstung)
> gefahren werden auch mal touren über 40km und da möchte ich nicht wund sein
> 
> 
> danke



Guck, dir mal meinen Post vor zwei Seiten an. Hab mich noch nicht für einen Entschieden, wird noch ein paar Wochen dauern weil ich zZ etwas im Streß bin. Ich will einen Sattel der dem orginal LP Sattel ähnlich sieht, dabei aber noch etwas bequemer. Der FL ist ihm sehr ähnlich, aber etwas unbequemer. Der AM soll für den Einsatzbereich eines Enduro´s besser geeignet sein, aber sieht nicht ganz so toll aus.

@ rhcpjo: Wir  brauchen wirklich mehr Infos darüber was du mir dem Fahhrad vor hast, sonst können wir dir nicht weiterhelfen.



Gruß Max


----------



## avid49 (19. April 2010)

maxxmaxx schrieb:


> apropos Nabe, bei mir wurde vor ein paar Monaten die Lager in der VR Nabe (LP Eigenkrimskrams) getauscht, aber jetzt ist schon wieder Spiel drinne.
> Habt ihr das gleiche Problem? Eigtl. stört mich das nicht, weil es jetzt nur wenig Spiel hat, aber mit der Zeit wird es bestimmt mehr werden.
> 
> 
> Gruß Max


Spicy 316 2009
Habe auch das Problem gehabt,hat Lapierre oder mein Händler nicht geregelt bekommen....die Nabe ist ausgetauscht worden und habe den ganzen Ramsch verkauft.


----------



## maxxmaxx (19. April 2010)

D.h. du hast nur eine andere Nabe in die Felge einsetzten lassen? Mich würde noch interessieren wie du das mit der Kostenübernahme aussah, hast du alles selber zahlen müssen?


----------



## Waldschleicher (19. April 2010)

JENSeits schrieb:


> was fahrt ihr für Sättel? überlege einen neuen zuordern  hab ein recht breiten hintern und wiege um 100kg (momentan ohne training, bald mit training und ausrüstung)
> gefahren werden auch mal touren über 40km und da möchte ich nicht wund sein
> 
> 
> danke



Specialized hat diverse Modelle in verschiedenen Breiten, Polsterungen und Gewichtsklassen, sind wirklich nicht zu verachten. Ich hab den Rival, ein geniales Teil. Den gibt es allerdings nicht mehr, hat einen Nachfolger bekommen...


----------



## rhcpjo (19. April 2010)

ja also bin halt bis jez nur so normal mit nem hardtail halt gefahren, und will halt jez mehr so  bissl was härteres machen 
und ich such halt ein bike mit dem ich sowol gut nen berg hochkomm ( bei uns in da nähe gibts keine bikepark, also muss ich mir die abfahrt ohne lift erst mal erkämpfen, leider) aber will auch strecken runterbrettern können und vil. auch kleine sprünge ab und an mal machen.
also ne bikepark gibts zwar aber der is eine autostunde weg also würd ich da so alle 2-3 wochen mal hinfahren können!! und damit bergab auch schön was läuft naja ...


----------



## dragon-777 (19. April 2010)

rhcpjo schrieb:


> ja also bin halt bis jez nur so normal mit nem hardtail halt gefahren, und will halt jez mehr so  bissl was härteres machen
> und ich such halt ein bike mit dem ich sowol gut nen berg hochkomm ( bei uns in da nähe gibts keine bikepark, also muss ich mir die abfahrt ohne lift erst mal erkämpfen, leider) aber will auch strecken runterbrettern können und vil. auch kleine sprünge ab und an mal machen.
> also ne bikepark gibts zwar aber der is eine autostunde weg also würd ich da so alle 2-3 wochen mal hinfahren können!! und damit bergab auch schön was läuft naja ...



Kauf ein Spicy  und viel Spass damit.


----------



## maxxmaxx (19. April 2010)

Spicy kaufen und alles andere wirst du schon selbst merken, was du sinnvollerweise aufrüsten könntest/solltest. Also ein Dämpfer á la DHX ist eigtl. nicht so wichtig, auch wenn er sich nach meiner rein subjektiven Wahrnehmung besser verhält als ein Float. Viel wichtiger finde ich eine gute KeFü, die macht ein Spicy erst zu Eierlegendenwollmilchsau.


Gruß Max


----------



## avid49 (19. April 2010)

maxxmaxx schrieb:


> D.h. du hast nur eine andere Nabe in die Felge einsetzten lassen? Mich würde noch interessieren wie du das mit der Kostenübernahme aussah, hast du alles selber zahlen müssen?



Keinen Cent habe ich bezahlt,dafür hatte ich Fahrtkosten....

Das Problem habe ich sofort nach der Auslieferung bemerkt

Besitze jetzt ein LR von FunWorks und der war günstig,relativ leicht und hält


----------



## dakapo (20. April 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

hab ein kleines technisches "Problem", oder zumindest die Frage an euch PRofis, ob es ein Problem istâ¦

Bei meinem geliebten Spicy steht eines dieser roten Schrauben, womit der DÃ¤mpfer und der Hinterbau am Oberrohr befestigt wird ca. 2-3mm ab, bzw. aus dem schwarzen Teil raus. (siehe Bild)
Sollte ich das von meinem HÃ¤ndler begutachten und reparieren lassen, oder kann ich das als Laie auch selbst festschrauben?







Was meint ihr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dragon-777 (20. April 2010)

dakapo schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> hab ein kleines technisches "Problem", oder zumindest die Frage an euch PRofis, ob es ein Problem ist
> 
> ...



Hast du passendes Werkzeug? Dann mal die kleine Inbus-Schraube wieder vorsichtig festziehen. Sollte es damit nicht behoben sein > Händler.


----------



## dakapo (20. April 2010)

dragon-777 schrieb:


> Hast du passendes Werkzeug? Dann mal die kleine Inbus-Schraube wieder vorsichtig festziehen. Sollte es damit nicht behoben sein > Händler.



Einen kleinen Imbus hab ich da, allerdings ist eigentlich nix wirklich locker die "Scheibe" steht halt raus. Andererseits will ich es auch nicht überdrehen, da ich keinen kleinen Drehmomentschlüssel besitze - halt nur einen großen fürs Auto - möchte ja nix kaputt machen.


----------



## infected_biker (20. April 2010)

frag mal den Papa Midnight der kann dir da bestimmt helfen


----------



## zwente (20. April 2010)

maxxmaxx schrieb:


> Viel wichtiger finde ich eine gute KeFü, die macht ein Spicy erst zu Eierlegendenwollmilchsau.
> 
> 
> Gruß Max


 
Gut dass du mich dran erinnerst zu fragen! Gibts ne Kettenführung fürs Spicy bei der ich die 3 Blätter behalten kann? 
Eig würde auch ne Führung nur für die beiden Großen, bzw nur das Größte ausreichen......

Und sind die Dinger nicht verdammt laut?


----------



## maxxmaxx (20. April 2010)

zwente schrieb:


> Eig würde auch ne Führung nur für die beiden Großen, bzw nur das Größte ausreichen......


Sowas gibt es nicht, weil es total unsinnig ist 


Das Thema wurde schon mehrmals angesprochen, les dir einfach mal die letzten Seiten durch, da solltest du fündig werden


----------



## zwente (20. April 2010)

na bei mir ist die Kette bisher nur vom großen Blatt runtergesprungen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxxmaxx (20. April 2010)

Ja, aber du willst auch nicht, dass sie vom 2. auf´s 1. und was zwar relativ unwahrscheinlich ist beim Downhill, vom 1. auf´s Tretlager springt.  Außderdem ist das wichtig dass die Kette immer unter Spannung ist. Wenn du dir die Bauweise von KeFü´s anguckst, dann wirst du sehen, dass es auch keinen Sinn machen würde eine nur fürs 3. KB zu bauen.


----------



## Bikedude001 (20. April 2010)

dakapo schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> hab ein kleines technisches "Problem", oder zumindest die Frage an euch PRofis, ob es ein Problem ist
> 
> ...



Wenn die Schrauben fest sind, kann es sein, dass das Lager rausgewandert ist.
Lass das besser vom Händler überprüfen....


----------



## dakapo (20. April 2010)

Bikedude001 schrieb:


> Wenn die Schrauben fest sind, kann es sein, dass das Lager rausgewandert ist.
> Lass das besser vom Händler überprüfen....



war vorhin bei meinem Händler. Eine Schraubensicherung war wohl nicht fest - ich kenn' mich da nicht aus :schäm: - aber die Jungs haben es fix repariert und nun ist wieder alles in Ordnung. Und wo ich gleich mal da war, hab ich direkt nen Satz Contis für's Rennrad mitgenommen :freu: wird morgen gleich entjungfert ;-)

LG dakapo


----------



## Sushi1976 (22. April 2010)

mal ne Frage fährt jemand ne Shimano Saint BR-M810 am Spicy?
Freund von mir würde gerne die Kombination zulegen
Kann jemand berichten? Ist die Bremse für das Spicy geeignet oder nur
an ein DH-MTB?

Gruss Marco


----------



## da rookie (22. April 2010)

@zwente:
es gibt von "dreist" ne dreifach-kefü.
die funktioniert ganz gut.
am besten ist aber immernoch die gute alte lösung...kurbel+ein kettenblatt+kefü. je nach geschmack kannste mit dem kettenblatt die übersetzung ändern. da springt nix groß mehr ab...umwerfer+trigger haste gespart und feddisch.
na? noch trail gebaut?


----------



## vikingboy (22. April 2010)

Hi guys...I'm new to Germany but found this board just a couple of days ago. 
Here's my "516" Spicy which I'm currently running with a Cane Creek coil shock with titanium spring which is a significantly large improvement over the stock air shock. 






Hopefully I'll see a few of you guys at Wiillingen next month....


----------



## JENSeits (22. April 2010)

Welcome again   I'm right?

Nice Spicy! I think we will meet in Willingen =) Have fun in Germany, but be careful with the dogs and so on. the germans can be very aggresive in the woods 


greets Jens


----------



## Sushi1976 (22. April 2010)

gibts hier nen Spicy Fahrer der die Saint Bremse verbaut hat?

Gruss Marco


----------



## maxxmaxx (22. April 2010)

I´m also interested in that topic. It would be great if you could post some links of the parts you used.

greets max


----------



## TheMicha (22. April 2010)

Sushi1976 schrieb:


> gibts hier nen Spicy Fahrer der die Saint Bremse verbaut hat?
> 
> Gruss Marco



Ja!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten13 (22. April 2010)

Mal ne andere Frage:

Hat schon mal jemand Hinterbau-Lager getauscht? Geht das problemlos, braucht man Spezialwerkzeug? Sind die Lager einzeln erhältlich?

Hintergrund: Wenn ich im Stand den Sattel anhebe, geht der etwa 1mm hoch, ehe sich das Rad anhebt. Kommt wohl  von dem Lager, wo der Dämpferkolben fest ist 

Danke und Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## hopfer (22. April 2010)

es ist möglich, gehört aber recht viel Geschick dazu und Erfahrung sonst machst du was kaputt. die Lager sind recht stark eingepresst daher nicht so leicht zu entfernen bzw. wieder rein zu pressen (zumindest waren bei mir die Passungen eher eng). ohne Abzieher und Co. nur schwer zu Schafen.


----------



## Waldschleicher (22. April 2010)

Sushi1976 schrieb:


> mal ne Frage fährt jemand ne Shimano Saint BR-M810 am Spicy?
> Freund von mir würde gerne die Kombination zulegen
> Kann jemand berichten? Ist die Bremse für das Spicy geeignet oder nur
> an ein DH-MTB?
> ...



Warum sollte sie nicht? Die Saint ist ein richtiger Anker, wenn das Gewicht keine Rolle spielt... Nach Möglichkeit würde ich sie vorher probefahren- nicht, das sie ihm nachher zu heftig bremst.


----------



## vikingboy (22. April 2010)

maxxmaxx schrieb:


> I´m also interested in that topic. It would be great if you could post some links of the parts you used.
> 
> greets max



Hi guys - sure thing.

This thread over on mtbr was really helpful in figuring out what to purchase.

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=564089

You can see in that link the Hadley "thru-axle" and also the DT Swiss RWS "bolt-through" style 10mm quick release (QR).



Hadley






DTSwiss RWS / NC17 style





I went for the Hadley as I heard the QR ones can break. Very little to go wrong with a nut and bolt 


Besides the Hadley axle, I only had to buy a 10mm pair of inserts to convert the Crossmax SXs from 12mm (or 9mm QR) to 10mm.
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=40569

For my King wheels I had to but a new centre piece which the 10mm axle which the Hadley QR slips through. king do not make an axle themselves.





The standard Spicy dropouts take 9mm QR or 10mm systems as pictured above. Wheel fitment is slightly more hard but the added strength and flex free setup is worth it to me.

any more help, please feel free to ask, Ill do my best to help
Ian


----------



## bonusheft (22. April 2010)

karsten13 schrieb:


> ... Kommt wohl  von dem Lager, wo der Dämpferkolben fest ist



Bist Du sicher, daß es die Hinterbaulager sind? Am besten versuchst Du das nochmal genau zu lokalisieren.

Es können auch die Dämpferbuchsen bzw. das Gleitlager vom Dämpfer sein. Um die zu wechseln, hätte ich das passende Werkzeug. Ob es auch für die Hinterbaulager taugt, weiß ich aber nicht.


----------



## Papa Midnight (22. April 2010)

vikingboy schrieb:


> Hi guys...I'm new to Germany but found this board just a couple of days ago.
> Here's my "516" Spicy which I'm currently running with a Cane Creek coil shock with titanium spring which is a significantly large improvement over the stock air shock.
> 
> 
> ...



For sure!!! Nice rig!


----------



## Sushi1976 (23. April 2010)

TheMicha schrieb:


> Ja!



und bist zufrieden?


----------



## soso79 (23. April 2010)

Salü Salü,

so habe mir nun auch nen Spicy geholt, also nen Framekit und bin, wie nicht anders zu erwarten, vollkommen zufireden bis jetzt 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/625242

wie ihr seht ist meins noch etwas mehr auf Tour, also Gewichtsenkung ausgelegt (Pedalen, Gabel)  Bin jetzt Fahrfertig inkl. Pedalen ect. auf 12,5 Kilo


Was noch ist, Tretlager, also Kurbel ist etwas schwergängig...gibt sich das noch ?


LG


----------



## soso79 (23. April 2010)

Vorbau wird noch geändert  und vorne die Aufkleber vom Rad runter...war gestern nur zu faul weiter zu machen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheMicha (23. April 2010)

Sushi1976 schrieb:


> und bist zufrieden?



Prinzipiell ja! Ich finde nicht dass die Saint, wie einige hier im Forum schreiben, zu hart zu Werke geht. Wenn man etwas dosiert bremst ist das überhaupt kein Problem. Beim rumrollern auf dem Parkplatz oder Straße ist sie in der Tat SEHR kräftig. Auf dem Trail aber genau richtig!

Die Bremsleistung an sich finde ich super und habe bis jetzt kein wirkliches Fading feststellen können. 
Was mich zur Zeit aber tierisch nervt ist, dass die Bremse nach mehrfachem harten Bremsen im Downhill tierisch laut wird und etwas an Bissigkeit verliert. Der Druckpunkt wandert dabei nicht und die Bremsleistung nimmt auch nicht wirklich ab.
Diesbezüglich bin ich ziemlich ratlos. Habe Beläge und Scheiben schon komplett gereinigt, Beläge abgeschliffen und neu eingebremst, Kanten der Beläge entgratet... keine Besserung!  Als Verzweiflungstag werde ich es jetzt mal mit organischen Belägen versuchen...
Falls jemand noch nen tip haben sollte bin ich mehr als dankbar!


----------



## maxxmaxx (24. April 2010)

So ich hätte auch nochmal ein paar Fragen:
1.) Meine Bremse muss unbedingt entlüftet werden, kann ich dazu auch 5.1 Öl nehmen oder muss es das Dot 4 sein?!? Würde 5.1 iwelche Vor- oder Nachteile mit sich bringen?

2.) Die Van bräuchte ebenfalls mal neues Öl, das original Fox Öl hat eine Viskosität von 7wt? Das ist mit aber eigtl zu teuer, deshlab würde ich auf Motorex zurügreifen, die bieten 7,5wt an. Ich denke ,dass dies keinen großen Unterschied macht, da die Herstellerangaben ohnehin immer etwas von den wirklichen Werten abweichen. 
Was benutzt ihr für Öl?  Hat jemand von euch schonmal ein Öl mit einer höheren Viskosität als 7,5 eingefüllt?


Gruß Max


----------



## Bikedude001 (25. April 2010)

maxxmaxx schrieb:


> So ich hätte auch nochmal ein paar Fragen:
> 1.) Meine Bremse muss unbedingt entlüftet werden, kann ich dazu auch 5.1 Öl nehmen oder muss es das Dot 4 sein?!? Würde 5.1 iwelche Vor- oder Nachteile mit sich bringen?
> 
> 2.) Die Van bräuchte ebenfalls mal neues Öl, das original Fox Öl hat eine Viskosität von 7wt? Das ist mit aber eigtl zu teuer, deshlab würde ich auf Motorex zurügreifen, die bieten 7,5wt an. Ich denke ,dass dies keinen großen Unterschied macht, da die Herstellerangaben ohnehin immer etwas von den wirklichen Werten abweichen.
> ...



Kannst auch 5.1 nehmen. DOT 4 ist die Mindestanforderung.
Die 5.1 Flüssigkeit hat einen höheren Siedepunkt. 

Kannst im Prinzip jedes Gabelöl einfüllen. Um die Fließgeschwindigkeit zu ermitteln kannst du eine Spritze mit abgeschnittenem Anschlusstück benutzen.
Erst das Originalöl bis zu einer bestimmten Markierung einfüllen und dann die Zeit stoppen, die das Öl braucht um durchzulaufen.
Das gleiche machst du mit dem andren Öl. 
Wenns länger dauert, wird die Gabel stärker gedämpft, wenn kürzer, wird sie "weicher".
Wichtig ist die gleiche Öltemptemperatur zum Vergleich!


----------



## maxxmaxx (25. April 2010)

Danke, das war wirklich hilfreich 
Werde es bei der nächsten Gelegenheit ausprobieren.
Am besten nimmt man eine kleine Spritze, weil dort das Anschlussstück kleiner ist und somit das Öl langsamer rausfließt?!?


----------



## Waldschleicher (25. April 2010)

maxxmaxx schrieb:


> Danke, das war wirklich hilfreich
> Werde es bei der nächsten Gelegenheit ausprobieren.
> Am besten nimmt man eine kleine Spritze, weil dort das Anschlussstück kleiner ist und somit das Öl langsamer rausfließt?!?



Zum Thema Gabelöl klick... Oder willst du jetzt 10 verschiedene Öle tropfen lassen? 
Fuchs soll sehr gut sein, muss dann gegebenenfalls zusammengemischt werden.


----------



## Bikedude001 (26. April 2010)

maxxmaxx schrieb:


> Danke, das war wirklich hilfreich
> Werde es bei der nächsten Gelegenheit ausprobieren.
> Am besten nimmt man eine kleine Spritze, weil dort das Anschlussstück kleiner ist und somit das Öl langsamer rausfließt?!?



20ml sollte gut sein. Das Anschlusstück wegschneiden, da die Soße sonst zu langsam fließt.
Die Tabelle vom Waldschleicher ist natürlich auch Hifreich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zwente (29. April 2010)

schönen Nachmittag mittenander!
falls hier doch jemand bei dem genialen Wetter vorm Rechner sitzt hab ich ne Frage!

is das normal das der Staub/Dreck am Dämpfer so ölig ist wie aufm foto? das was daran klebt is von ner 30km Tour und 2 mal Hometrail fahrn. axo gesamt hat der Dämpfer erst 350km runter.


----------



## soso79 (29. April 2010)

hi, bis jetzt bei allen meinen rädern so gewesen  also auch dämpfern !


----------



## maxxmaxx (29. April 2010)

Is bei mir auch so, nach ner Zeit setzt sich auch was an den Dämpferbuchsen ab...
Einfach immer wegwischen und ich mach manchmal noch was Öl dran.


----------



## Bikedude001 (29. April 2010)

Das ist normal. 
Vor allem wenn die Dämpfer neu sind.
Das wir mit der Zeit weniger.


----------



## zwente (29. April 2010)

alles klar,danke!
 jetzt bin ich beruhigt!


----------



## Mr_Protektor (1. Mai 2010)

Moin, hier mal meine Kiste. Hatte vorher das 08er, dass aber aufgrund eines Risses am Innenlager gegen das 09er ausgetauscht wurde. Eine Frage: Hat jemand positive Erfahrungen mit dem Wechsel von Luftdämpfer auf Stahlfederdämpfer gemacht? Der englischsprachige Spicyfahrer ist ja scheinbar ganz begeistert von dem Wechsel. Grüße Sebastian


----------



## agnes (2. Mai 2010)

womit kann man eigentlich die rx1 vergleichen? bin halt 105kg schwer. möchte mir auch ein spicy zulegen^^ könnte halt in nächster zeit eins bekommen.


----------



## Papa Midnight (2. Mai 2010)

Wieso vergleichen? Was kennste denn an Vergleichsmögkichkeiten? Das wird hier sonst ne echt lange Liste.


----------



## agnes (2. Mai 2010)

stimmt. gebe dir recht. meine letzte war eine Avid ELIXIR CR 203-180. war sehr zufrieden, bis welche halunken mein enduro s-works gestohlen hatten. davor hatte ich eine the one.


----------



## dragon-777 (2. Mai 2010)

Mr_Protektor schrieb:


> Moin, hier mal meine Kiste. Hatte vorher das 08er, dass aber aufgrund eines Risses am Innenlager gegen das 09er ausgetauscht wurde. Eine Frage: Hat jemand positive Erfahrungen mit dem Wechsel von Luftdämpfer auf Stahlfederdämpfer gemacht? Der englischsprachige Spicyfahrer ist ja scheinbar ganz begeistert von dem Wechsel. Grüße Sebastian



Unser britischer Spicy-Pilot hat einen extremen Schritt auf den Double-Barrel gemacht, der noch mal eine Klasse für sich ist.
Aber auch ein Wechsel auf den DHX-Air oder einen MZ Rocco-Air ist schon ein echter Schritt nach vorne, wenn das Spicy eher in Richtung Freeride genutzt werden soll. War mit meinem gestern im Bikepark, der Unterschied zum Big-Bike ist zwar sehr deutlich, aber es geht doch sehr gut. Eine Stahlfeder habe ich nicht vermisst - fahre selbst den DHX-Air.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Protektor (2. Mai 2010)

Ich habe momentan den Float RP2 mit starker Druckstufenvoreinstellung drin. Mit dem fährt sich die Mühle, vorallem auf Wurzelpassagen sehr unsensibel. 
Ich will mit dem Spicy nicht in den Park, aber es sollte etwas geiler laufen. Dass es nicht wie ein 200 mm Downhiller gehen wird, ist mir klar. Ich schwanke zwischen einem DHX Air und einem einfachen Stahlfederdämpfer ala Vivid oder DHX. Mit Titanfeder wäre das denke ich auch ein guter Deal. Der Hinterbau ist ja ziemlich linear. Da würde sich so ein Stahlfederdämpfer gut drin machen.


----------



## SCHNEEMENSCH (2. Mai 2010)

Das Spicy ist fertig und hat auch schon zwei Mini Touren hinter sich. Fast alles funktioniert: Die Vorderradbremse muss ich nochmal entlüften und über einen anderen Dämpfer denke ich auch nach. Sonst ganz zufrieden...
Inzwischen sieht's aber schon wieder ein klein wenig anders aus - war mir zuviel rot. Die anderen Bilder könnt Ihr in meinem Profil sehen. lg


----------



## maxxmaxx (2. Mai 2010)

Wirklich super 
Aber wird das Heck dadurch nicht etwas schwer?


----------



## Papa Midnight (3. Mai 2010)

Das ist der Nachteil einer Rohloff-Schaltung...Aber in diesem Fall nicht so schlimm.


----------



## Bikedude001 (3. Mai 2010)

.... dann lässt sichs besser Wheelie fahren  !


----------



## Papa Midnight (3. Mai 2010)

oder so


----------



## mistertom52070 (3. Mai 2010)

SCHNEEMENSCH schrieb:


> Das Spicy ist fertig und hat auch schon zwei Mini Touren hinter sich. Fast alles funktioniert: Die Vorderradbremse muss ich nochmal entlüften und über einen anderen Dämpfer denke ich auch nach. Sonst ganz zufrieden...
> Inzwischen sieht's aber schon wieder ein klein wenig anders aus - war mir zuviel rot. Die anderen Bilder könnt Ihr in meinem Profil sehen. lg



Ich find es sieht super aus, würde nur die Aufkleber von den Felgen entfernen!


----------



## desmoist (5. Mai 2010)

Hallo,
ich bin dabei mir einen 09er Spicy 916 aufzubauen. Habe den Rahmen quasi nackt gekauft.

Jetzt habe ich gelesen das alle E-Type Umwerfer passen und mir einen "XT-Umwerfer-FD-M770-E-Tretlager-Montage" gekauft. Nur leider scheint dieser nicht zu passen. 

Könnte mir bitte jemand sagen ob der Umwerfer der richtige ist, ich eventuell noch Teile benötige und im Idealfall ein Foto zeigen an dem ein montierter Umwerfer zu sehen ist?

Danke im Voraus und Grüße
Marco


----------



## dragon-777 (5. Mai 2010)

desmoist schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich bin dabei mir einen 09er Spicy 916 aufzubauen. Habe den Rahmen quasi nackt gekauft.
> 
> Jetzt habe ich gelesen das alle E-Type Umwerfer passen und mir einen "XT-Umwerfer-FD-M770-E-Tretlager-Montage" gekauft. Nur leider scheint dieser nicht zu passen.
> ...



Hmm, habe zwar kein Bild da, aber du musst den E-Type Umwerfer von der Originalbefestigung lösen und mit den Original-Schrauben am Rahmen befestigen. That's it.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## desmoist (5. Mai 2010)

Danke vielmals. Hab natürlich probiert den direkt aus der Verpackung ans Rad zu bekommen...
Grüße
Marco


----------



## MiLi (6. Mai 2010)

hallo.

kann mir jemand bitte sagen genau gewicht von 2010 Spicy 316, grosse 46?

ich werde wahrscheinlich schon im herbst mein Froggy 318 verkaufen um Spicy zu kaufen. ich weiss aber nicht ob ich 2010 oder 2011 nehmen werde.

unbedingt will ich aber coil vorne und hinten (Lyrik u-turn und VAN RC).

deswegen weiss ich nich wie viel mehr Spicy tourentauglicher als Froggy mit 66 ETA sein wird. 

wurde es sich lohnen diese tausch wegen touren zu machen oder wird nicht so grosse unterschied zwichen Froggy und Spicy sein.

ich werde auch noch bikeparks fahren, deswegen Zesty keine moglichkeit ist.


----------



## Papa Midnight (6. Mai 2010)

Lapierre Treffen Willingen

Es freut mich, euch allen mitteilen zu können, dass die Firma Lapierre am 29. und 30. Mai im Bikepark  Willingen mit einigen Testrädern vertreten sein wird.  Vor allem langhubige bikes ab 14 cm werden zur Verfügung stehen.
Fragen rund ums Thema Lapierre könnt ihr an diesem Wochenende direkt an den für unser Gebiet zuständigen Firmenmitarbeiter stellen.
Für Testfahrten ist ein GÜLTIGER Personalausweis absolut erforderlich. Aber das solltet ihr von Eurem lokalen Dealer her kennen.
Wir freuen uns schon drauf alte und neue Gesichter zu sehen! Bis bald!


----------



## soso79 (7. Mai 2010)

cool, dann werd ich mal nen froggy testen


----------



## DonBastiano (7. Mai 2010)

Ich kanns ja selber immer noch nicht glauben....

Aber...

Habe heute mein Spicy 316 vom Händler abgeholt.

Sieht noch viel viel besser aus als auf Fotos, echt der Wahnsinn das Teil! Heute am frühen Abend bedingt durch das schlechte Wetter in Starnberg und weils schon dunkel geworden ist, nur eine kleine halbstündige Tour gemacht. Der Wahnsinn, das Fahrwerk ist echt ein Traum.

Bin vom kompletten Bike total begeistert und überzeugt.

Was mich auch wirklich überzeugt hat ist, dass ich mir extra eine Schutzfolie besorgt habe, jetzt aber am Rahmen nahezu alle kritischen Teile schon von Werk aus mit Schutzfolie beklebt sind.

Hier mal ein Bild:








Einziges Manko: ich habe mir vorher einen Neoprenschutz von Lapierre für die Kettenstrebe geholt. Leider scheint dieser nicht mehr zu passen bei den 2010er Modellen!? Also, das Teil ist brandneu, wenn einer den Schutz braucht, gebe ihn gerne ab.


----------



## Sushi1976 (7. Mai 2010)

DonBastiano schrieb:


> Ich kanns ja selber immer noch nicht glauben....
> 
> Aber...
> 
> ...



Viel Spaß mit dem Spicy, sieht klasse aus

Gruss Marco
aus dem Raum FFB!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DonBastiano (7. Mai 2010)

oh, lustigerweise ist mein Händler in FFB - in der Maisacher Straße


----------



## Sushi1976 (7. Mai 2010)

DonBastiano schrieb:


> oh, lustigerweise ist mein Händler in FFB - in der Maisacher Straße



Echt hat "Tommisradltankstelle" jetzt Lapierre? Seit wann? Dort hast es gekauft oder?
Ich habe mein Remedy aus Gauting liegt eher bei dir, ist ja witzig!!
Was hast Du für Pedale? Ich suche noch Plattformpedale!!

Gruss Marco


----------



## DonBastiano (7. Mai 2010)

Genau, bei Tommis Radltankstelle hab ich meins gekauft. 

Meine Familie kauft bei Tommi ihre Räder seit ich 10 Jahre alt bin. Weiß gar nicht seit wann Tommi Lapierre führt, aber er hat im Moment ganz schön viele Lapierre Bikes da.

Meine Pedale sind Truvativ Holzfeller, sind sehr schick.


----------



## Sushi1976 (7. Mai 2010)

DonBastiano schrieb:


> Genau, bei Tommis Radltankstelle hab ich meins gekauft.
> 
> Meine Familie kauft bei Tommi ihre Räder seit ich 10 Jahre alt bin. Weiß gar nicht seit wann Tommi Lapierre führt, aber er hat im Moment ganz schön viele Lapierre Bikes da.
> 
> Meine Pedale sind Truvativ Holzfeller, sind sehr schick.



Ja die Truvativ Holzfeller werde ich mir wohl auch bestellen...
bekommt man zur Zeit für ca 50
Wo fährst Du dann immer so?


----------



## DonBastiano (7. Mai 2010)

Ja, für 50 Euro hab ich die auch bekommen.

Wo ich immer fahr, ist schwierig... Da ich in Würzburg studiere, bin ich meistens in und um Würzburg mit dem Bike unterwegs. 

Aber in den Ferien oder Semesterferien bin ich meistens bei meinen Eltern in Starnberg und fahr im Mühltal, irgendwo anders bei uns ums Eck oder in die Berge.

Muss aber zugeben, mich erst letztes Jahr im Juli wieder dem Bikesport zugewandt zu haben, hab davor lange nichts gemacht und dementsprechend fehlen mir häufig die Kenntnis der besten Trails. 

Wo bist du immer unterwegs?

Viele Grüße
Basti


----------



## Sushi1976 (8. Mai 2010)

DonBastiano schrieb:


> Ja, für 50 Euro hab ich die auch bekommen.
> 
> Wo ich immer fahr, ist schwierig... Da ich in Würzburg studiere, bin ich meistens in und um Würzburg mit dem Bike unterwegs.
> 
> ...


----------



## neo-bahamuth (8. Mai 2010)

DonBastiano schrieb:


> I
> 
> Was mich auch wirklich überzeugt hat ist, dass ich mir extra eine Schutzfolie besorgt habe, jetzt aber am Rahmen nahezu alle kritischen Teile schon von Werk aus mit Schutzfolie beklebt sind.



Gratuliere! Kleiner Tipp: die Chili am Sitzrohr unbedingt mit Folie abkleben. Die wird hart beschossen. Habs selber zum Glück rechtzeitig bemerkt. Und am Steuerrohr kann evtl. auf der rechten Seite ein Schaltungszug scheuern.

Ich hab nun Klickpedale am Spicy, gestern meine ersten 75km mit den Dingern und mich hats nicht auf die Fresse gehauen!


----------



## DonBastiano (8. Mai 2010)

Danke für den Tipp 

Hab schon alle relevanten Stellen, die ich als kritisch betrachte mit Folie abgeklebt.

Bin sowas von begeistert von dem Bike, war heut schon 5 Stunden auf Tour und würd mich am liebsten nochmal drauf schwingen und eine Runde drehen... 

Leider macht mir das Wetter jetzt einen Strich durch die Rechnung, oder vielleicht auch besser, mir tut mein Allerwertester ganz schön weh ;-)

Beim Service in 2 Wochen lass ich etwas mehr Druck in die Federelemente reinmachen, hab bisher 17 Bar im hinteren.

Ansonsten - Wahnsinnsteil!!  Das Gewicht von 14,3 kg geht auch in Ordnung und der Hinterbau ist genial.

Achja, anscheinen, was man so liest, eine typische Formula RX Krankheit... Sie quietscht (stört mich aber irgendwie gar nicht..)


----------



## Sushi1976 (8. Mai 2010)

DonBastiano schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp
> 
> Hab schon alle relevanten Stellen, die ich als kritisch betrachte mit Folie abgeklebt.
> 
> ...



17 Bar ist ganz schön viel bei welchem Gewicht? Welche Rahmengröße hast Du? 46 oder 50? Körpergröße?


----------



## neo-bahamuth (8. Mai 2010)

Sushi1976 schrieb:


> 17 Bar ist ganz schön viel bei welchem Gewicht? Welche Rahmengröße hast Du? 46 oder 50? Körpergröße?



Ich hab bei 85kg mit Rucksack und SAG-Einstellung oberer Rand (also eher renntauglich) auch glaub knapp 20bar drinnen.

@Don: ich würd mir an deiner Stelle einer Gabelpumpe kaufen, du hast gleich zwei Luftfederlelemente am Rad, da macht das wirklich Sinn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DonBastiano (8. Mai 2010)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> @Don: ich würd mir an deiner Stelle einer Gabelpumpe kaufen, du hast gleich zwei Luftfederlelemente am Rad, da macht das wirklich Sinn.



Ja, da hast du nicht Unrecht. Mal schauen was sowas kostet, hab jetzt erstmal genug Kohle ausgegeben ;-)

Ich habe Rahmengröße 50 und wiege 95 kg bei 187cm Körpergröße - also schon eher schwer ;-)


----------



## JENSeits (8. Mai 2010)

glückwusnch nachträglich auch von mir 

magura macht gute pumpen, ich habe meine für 30 bekommen und die ist top.

@ dämpfer: ich habe bei 1,96cm und momentan leider 104kg nackt mehr als 20 bar drauf, wieviel durfte man doch gleich?


----------



## neo-bahamuth (8. Mai 2010)

Da muss scho gut Druck rein. Ich hab selber ne SKS SAM, funktioniert bisher tadellos.
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/16586
Die war auf den ersten Touren auch immer dabei, bis mir das Setup taugte.


----------



## Trio33 (8. Mai 2010)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> Kleiner Tipp: die Chili am Sitzrohr unbedingt mit Folie abkleben. Die wird hart beschossen. Habs selber zum Glück rechtzeitig bemerkt.



Lass mich nicht dumm sterben  Was / wo ist die Chili am Sitzrohr? 
Ich hab zwar ein Zesty, aber ich vermute mal da würde ich auch das Teil finden


----------



## JENSeits (8. Mai 2010)

nein du müsstest dann eig eine zitrone haben - kommt aber aufs modelljahr an, 2009 hat es meines erachtens nicht


----------



## maxxmaxx (8. Mai 2010)

Habe heute bemerkt, dass mein Steuersatz sehr seltsame Geräusche macht, anders gesagt; der ist total im Eimer. Aber jetzt meine Frage:
Hat jemand von euch schonmal den Steuersatz getauscht oder könnt ihr einen empfehlen, der langliebig ist? 

Gruß Max


----------



## Trio33 (8. Mai 2010)

JENSeits schrieb:


> nein du müsstest dann eig eine zitrone haben - kommt aber aufs modelljahr an, 2009 hat es meines erachtens nicht



Upps, nun hab ich's auch kapiert 
Beim 2009'er Zesty ist an der Querstrebe noch ein "LP" draufgeklebt; bei 2010 eine Zitrone ... und beim 2010'er Spicy eine ....


----------



## Sushi1976 (8. Mai 2010)

maxxmaxx schrieb:


> Habe heute bemerkt, dass mein Steuersatz sehr seltsame Geräusche macht, anders gesagt; der ist total im Eimer. Aber jetzt meine Frage:
> Hat jemand von euch schonmal den Steuersatz getauscht oder könnt ihr einen empfehlen, der langliebig ist?
> 
> Gruß Max



Chris King oder Acros die fallen mir mal spontan ein...

Gruss Marco


----------



## hopfer (8. Mai 2010)

acros hat oben einen Plastik Konus welcher nicht sonderlich stabil ist....
ich wäre für Hope da Chris King hier auch keine gute Lösung bietet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (8. Mai 2010)

Wie nehmen auch immer Hope. Einbauen und jut is.


----------



## JENSeits (9. Mai 2010)

dann hab ich jetzt auch ne Frage zu den Steuersätzen: Was brauche ich für einen für 
Stoppies mit 110kg Fahrergewicht?
Tut es da ein normaler oder sollte es dann einer von Hope sein?



LG Jens


----------



## hopfer (9. Mai 2010)

alle SteuersÃ¤tze werden das mitmachen die einen halt lÃ¤nger als die anderen.
und Hope ist nicht soooo teuer ein FSA kostet ja nach Modell ca. 40â¬-110â¬ das gleiche gilt auch fÃ¼r Cane Creek und was halb wegs anstÃ¤ndiges kostet bei beiden auch 60â¬ der Hope 90â¬


----------



## Bikedude001 (9. Mai 2010)

JENSeits schrieb:


> glückwusnch nachträglich auch von mir
> 
> magura macht gute pumpen, ich habe meine für 30 bekommen und die ist top.
> 
> @ dämpfer: ich habe bei 1,96cm und momentan leider 104kg nackt mehr als 20 bar drauf, wieviel durfte man doch gleich?



21bar maximal


----------



## Rotti84 (9. Mai 2010)

Sind ja doch ein paar Lapierre Fahrer aus dem Münchner Kreis hier unterwegs...das 316er spicy gefällt mir auch echt gut, aber die 14,3 kg fand ich bisschen viel...

Wie wärs mal mit dem Münchner Lapierre Treffen? 

Gruß Alex


----------



## SCHNEEMENSCH (9. Mai 2010)

Das einzige Teil das alle meine Räder gemeinsam haben ist der Chris King Steuersatz. Für 44 mm Steuersatzaufnahme (Spicy) gibts den CK Inset. lg

P.S. Da fällt mir ein, stimmt nicht ganz. Hab auch einen Crankbrothers Sage. Hat aber keine Edelstahllager und rostet schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxxmaxx (9. Mai 2010)

Danke für eure Tipps bezüglich des Steuersatzes 



Rotti84 schrieb:


> das 316er spicy gefällt mir auch echt gut, aber die 14,3 kg fand ich bisschen viel...


15,5 kg


----------



## JENSeits (9. Mai 2010)

oh dann muss ich das mal überprüfen. danke


----------



## MiLi (10. Mai 2010)

maxxmaxx schrieb:


> 15,5 kg




15.5kg?! ist das nicht modifizierte 2010 Spicy 316, direkt von hersteller? welche grosse?

14.1kg steht im katalog. wenn das teil wirklich 15.5kg wiegt, dann ist das eine frechheit fur Lapierre


----------



## maxxmaxx (10. Mai 2010)

Ist das 2009´er 316, allerdings hab ich ein paar Sachen modifiziert und dabei nicht auf das Gewicht geachtet, weil es sonst zu teuer geworden werde. Außerdem habe ich es mehr in Richtung FR aufgebaut. 
Ich finde nicht, dass das Gewicht der entscheidende Punkt bei einem Fahrrad ist. Neben dem Fahrverhalten finde ich das Handling sehr wichtig und das sagt mir absolut zu beim Spicy.

Folgende Sachen habe ich geändert:
-Maxxis Ardent v+h
-Schwalbe DH-Schläuche v+h (seit dem habe ich deutlich weniger Platte)
-Holzfeller Vorbau
-Fox DHX Air 3
-NC 17 Sudpin III Pedale
-Odi Griffe
-Dreist KeFü


Edit: Ich hab mir gerade nochmal die letzten Post´s durchgelesen und jetzt verstanden, worauf eure Verwirrung beruht 
Tschuldigung, aber ich habe gedacht, dass du dein Rad schon hast und dieses 14,3kg wiegt, ich wollte dich nur trösten, dass es noch deutlich schwerere Spicy´s gibt


----------



## MiLi (10. Mai 2010)

das habe ich schon mal gepostet und keine antwort gekriegt:


hallo.

kann mir jemand bitte sagen genau gewicht von 2010 Spicy 316, grosse 46?

ich werde wahrscheinlich schon im herbst mein Froggy 318 verkaufen um Spicy zu kaufen. ich weiss aber nicht ob ich 2010 oder 2011 nehmen werde.

unbedingt will ich aber coil vorne und hinten (Lyrik u-turn und VAN RC).

deswegen weiss ich nich wie viel mehr Spicy tourentauglicher als Froggy mit 66 ETA sein wird.

wurde es sich lohnen diese tausch wegen touren zu machen oder wird nicht so grosse unterschied zwichen Froggy und Spicy sein.

ich werde auch noch bikeparks fahren, deswegen Zesty keine moglichkeit ist. 


wenn 316 echt 15.5kg wiegen soll, dann gibt keine sinn Froggy zu tauschen. dann tausche ich nur die gabel und reifen und habe fast gleiche bike wie Spicy 

geometrie zwischen Froggy und Spicy ist auch nicht so verschieden, oder?


----------



## maxxmaxx (10. Mai 2010)

ja, also an deiner Stelle würde ich das auch machen


----------



## Asha'man (10. Mai 2010)

@Mili: Würde auch das Froggy leichter machen. Eventuell einen zweiten Laufradsatz und dann im Bikepark mit stabilen Laufrädern und auf Tour mit leichten LR fahren.


----------



## Bikedude001 (10. Mai 2010)

MiLi schrieb:


> das habe ich schon mal gepostet und keine antwort gekriegt:
> 
> 
> hallo.
> ...



Das Spicy 316 Gr.46 wiegt nach meiner Kern Waage genau 14,2kg.
Der Sitzwinkel beim Froggy ist zwar nur ein grad flacher. Finde, dass man ganz schön beim Pedalieren merkt.
Das Spicy ist da schon Tourentauglicher. 
Aber wenn du dein Froggy auf 15 bis 15,xx kg runtertunst, gehen Touren auch ganz gut...


----------



## TheMicha (10. Mai 2010)

maxxmaxx schrieb:


> Folgende Sachen habe ich geändert:
> -Maxxis Ardent v+h
> ...



Was fährst du für nen Ardent? 2,4 oder 2,25?
Der 2,4er ist, m. M. n., ein genialer Reifen fürs HR. Ich habe aber so meine Bedenken ob er in den Hinterbau vom Spicy passt, da er schon deutlich höher baut als der Fat Albert.
In den Hinterbau von meinem alten Stereo habe ich ihn nicht hinein bekommen.


----------



## maxxmaxx (10. Mai 2010)

2,4 passt super rein und ist ein ein super Enduroreifen, werde mir für vorne aber wahrscheinlich einen Minion oder so besorgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheMicha (10. Mai 2010)

Super... Das wollte ich hören! 

Vielleicht kannst du ja bei Gelegenheit mal ein Foto davon schießen (bezüglich Abstand Reifen <-> Rahmen).


----------



## MiLi (10. Mai 2010)

danke fur ihre antworten. ich werde jetzt auf 2011 Spicy warten. wenn nicht so viele unterschied zwischen 2010 und 2011 geben wird, dann nehme ich 2010, weil es billiger wird.


----------



## Bikedude001 (11. Mai 2010)

MiLi schrieb:


> danke fur ihre antworten. ich werde jetzt auf 2011 Spicy warten. wenn nicht so viele unterschied zwischen 2010 und 2011 geben wird, dann nehme ich 2010, weil es billiger wird.



Wenn es dann noch welche gibt. Mitlerweile sind schon fast alle ausverkauft.....


----------



## Papa Midnight (11. Mai 2010)

Dude hat Recht. Wir haben auch nur noch ne Hand voll und dann is Sense...


----------



## DonBastiano (11. Mai 2010)

Gibts eigentlich für das 2010 Spicy einen Kettenstrebenschutz von Lapierre? Oder mach ich irgendwas falsch, dass der vom 2009er Modell nicht passt!?

Wie siehts mit Lapierre Klamotten aus? Mein Händler hatte nix mehr vorrätig. Würde gerne ein Enduro Jersey und evtl. ein Longsleeve kaufen.

Viele Grüße
Basti


----------



## neo-bahamuth (11. Mai 2010)

DonBastiano schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlich für das 2010 Spicy einen Kettenstrebenschutz von Lapierre? Oder mach ich irgendwas falsch, dass der vom 2009er Modell nicht passt!?
> 
> Wie siehts mit Lapierre Klamotten aus? Mein Händler hatte nix mehr vorrätig. Würde gerne ein Enduro Jersey und evtl. ein Longsleeve kaufen.
> 
> ...



Hab im Februar das neue XC-Trikot bestellt und werds wohl erst Ende Mai bekommen  Dauert fast so lang wie ein Radl von denen hehe. Ist wohl auch geschweißt *g*


----------



## Bikedude001 (11. Mai 2010)

Klamotten sind mittlerweile sofort lieferbar!


----------



## MiLi (13. Mai 2010)

Bikedude001 schrieb:


> Der Sitzwinkel beim Froggy ist zwar nur ein grad flacher. Finde, dass man ganz schön beim Pedalieren merkt.



2010 Froggy und Spicy haben gleiche SA und HA. ist das villeicht ein fahler an Lapierre internet seite?


----------



## Sushi1976 (13. Mai 2010)

Kann mir einer sagen welchen Radstand das Spicy in 46cm rh hat?
Auf der Lapierre Seite steht nichts...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neo-bahamuth (13. Mai 2010)

Sushi1976 schrieb:


> Kann mir einer sagen welchen Radstand das Spicy in 46cm rh hat?
> Auf der Lapierre Seite steht nichts...



Was meinst mit rh? Ich hab mal von Achse zu Achse gemessen, das sind 113cm. Mehr oder weniger genau


----------



## Sushi1976 (13. Mai 2010)

Rh- gleich rahmenhöhe;-) danke fürs messen


----------



## Bikedude001 (13. Mai 2010)

MiLi schrieb:


> 2010 Froggy und Spicy haben gleiche SA und HA. ist das villeicht ein fahler an Lapierre internet seite?



Das ist nicht richtig. Der Sitzwinkel beim Frosch ist flacher und der Lankwinkel ebenfalls.


----------



## MiLi (13. Mai 2010)

Bikedude001 schrieb:


> Das ist nicht richtig. Der Sitzwinkel beim Frosch ist flacher und der Lankwinkel ebenfalls.



weisst du vielleicht genaue daten fur Spicy SA und HA?

ich weisse jetzt nicht ob Froggy oder Spicy daten an Lapierre seite richtig sind 

danke


----------



## Papa Midnight (13. Mai 2010)

Die shirts sind doch schon seit zwei Monaten in den shops.


----------



## Bikedude001 (14. Mai 2010)

MiLi schrieb:


> weisst du vielleicht genaue daten fur Spicy SA und HA?
> 
> ich weisse jetzt nicht ob Froggy oder Spicy daten an Lapierre seite richtig sind
> 
> danke





Sitzwinkel Froggy: 71,5°  / Lenkwinkel: 66,5
Sitzwinkel Spicy: 72° / Lenkwinkel : 67°

Wenn das Froggy mit 180mm Gabel gefahren wird, sind
die Winkel nochmal um etwa 1° flacher.

Hab die Winkel nachgemessen. Sollte in etwa hinkommen. Wobei
es schwer ist diese aufs halbe Grad genau zu bestimmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MiLi (14. Mai 2010)

Danke Bikedude


----------



## neo-bahamuth (16. Mai 2010)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Die shirts sind doch schon seit zwei Monaten in den shops.



Nicht in meinem!


----------



## DABAIKA (16. Mai 2010)

hi, welche kurbel kann ich bei meinem spicy(mit pressfit) montieren?ich hatte eine race ace evolve im auge aber die schleift am rahmen auf der linken seite an der unteren schwinge am der schweissnaht,rechts wurde das kleine kettenblatt schon innen an der schraubenbefestigung abgefeilt....
....kurbel innen etwas ausfeilen?...neee
....überstand(etwas schweissnaht) am rahmen wegfeilen?....neien

..also andere kurbel aber welche?? 
vorschläge bitte.....
...montiert war eine shimpanso xt
edit; spicy 08,


----------



## hopfer (16. Mai 2010)

warum willst du den eine andere als die XT? wegen der Farbe? dann halt die SLX


----------



## DABAIKA (16. Mai 2010)

nee eher wegen der marke und der verarbeitung(race face mit gefrässtem logo  und so..)
finde face face 
ok, shimano mag besser schalten....


----------



## JENSeits (16. Mai 2010)

ich bin Momentan auch am überlegen was es bei mir wird. Shimano muss nicht sein, aber Anderes ist meist sehr viel teurer


----------



## maxxmaxx (16. Mai 2010)

Bis jetzt hab ich keine Beanstandungen mit der Kurbel gehabt, deshalb sehe ich auch keinen Grund diese auszutauschen.


----------



## JENSeits (16. Mai 2010)

Ich habe die Standard ausm 09'er 316 drinne und die taugt mir auch von der Optik nicht. Kurbelarme sind total abgeschliffen. Bevor ich da neue Kettenblätter kaufe, hol ich mir gleich ne ganze Kurbel. XT liegt ja bei 140 Teuros. SLX ein wenig darunter.

Gibts ne Liste von passenden Kurbeln fürs Spicy?



LG & Danke

Jens


----------



## DonBastiano (17. Mai 2010)

So, jetzt habe ich mein Spicy 316 seit knapp 2 Wochen und kann vorerst, da es kommendes Wochenende das erste mal in Service geht, ein Resumee ziehen.

Gefahren wurde täglich 2 - 4 Stunden, überwiegend Trails und Waldwege, aber auch asphaltierte Straßen zu den Trails und Wäldern hin. Kilometer lassen sich schwer schätzen, aber ich denke ich bin jetzt ca. 500 km gefahren.

In der kurzen Zeit lässt sich natürlich kaum negatives berichten.

Allerdings gibt es einige Sachen, von denen ich nicht so begeistert bin, die sich ergeben haben:

- Knacken im Hinterbau beim Einfedern und pedalieren
- Bremse quietscht (scheint aber typisch für die Formula RX zu sein und stört mich auch wenig)
- Beim Rückwärtsschieben quietscht irgendwas am Hinterbau, keine Ahnung was da los ist!?
- Ein mich sehr merkwürdiger Punkt ist folgender: Die Schläuche die mitgeliefert werden sind absoluter Bockmist! 

Zum letzten Punkt: 

Nachdem ich einen Platten am Vorderrad hatte, aufgrund einer eingefahrenen 3cm langen Dorne, ging ich zuerst davon aus, ich kann das Loch ganz locker flicken, aufpumpen und weiterfahren. Allerdings fehlanzeige. Die Ventile der Originalschläuche haben keine "Kontermutter" (oder wie man das nennt!?) Außen an der Felge, das heißt beim Aufpumpen mit der Luftpumpe wird das Ventil immer nach innen gedrückt, was das Aufpumpen unmöglich macht. Mit einem Kompressor dürfte das gehen, aber mit der Handpumpe - keine Chance.

Habe jetzt beide Schläuche durch Continental Schläuche ersetzt.Ich finde es jetzt nicht weiter schlimm, aber doch etwas ärgerlich, dass bei einem so perfekt durchdachten und bis ins Detail perfekt umgesetzten Fahrrad solche Schläuche mitgeliefert werden.

Oder hab ich mich einfach zu blöd angestellt!? 

Ansonsten bin ich nach wie vor super begeistert von meinem Spicy. Es macht wahnsinnig viel Laune und ist an Bergauf echt unschlagbar. Supertolles Bike, kann man nix sagen!

Ich hoffe dass das Knacken im Hinterbau und das Quietschen beim Rückwärtsschieben, dann beim Service beseitigt werden. Habe selbst keine Idee, wo das herkommen könnte.

Viele Grüße
Basti


----------



## Darkwing Duck (17. Mai 2010)

DonBastiano schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlich für das 2010 Spicy einen Kettenstrebenschutz von Lapierre? Oder mach ich irgendwas falsch, dass der vom 2009er Modell nicht passt!?
> 
> ...



Ich musste bei meinem letztes Jahr auch ganz schön zerren, bis der saß.


			
				DonBastiano schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Oder hab ich mich einfach zu blöd angestellt!?



Ich glaube ja  Bei solchen Schläuchen empfiehlt es sich, für die ersten Pumpenschläge das Ventil von außen gegen die Pumpe zu drücken, bis der Luftdruck das Ventil in Position hält. Ich habe meine mittlerweile zwar auch getauscht, aber das in erster Linie, weil ich (bei Ventilen) französisch bevorzuge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxxmaxx (17. Mai 2010)

@Don:
Da ich auch öfters mal einen Platten hatte, fahre ich nun die DH Schläuche von Schwalbe und mit denen bin ich auch sehr zufrieden, allerdings liegt es mMn, zu einem erheblicheren Teil an den Pneus die man drauf hat, ob man einen Platten bekommt oder nicht.

Das Knacken hatte ich auch mal, mein Händler hat einfach an alle Lager am Hinterbau etwas Brunox draufgesprayt, danach war es weg.


----------



## Waldschleicher (17. Mai 2010)

maxxmaxx schrieb:


> @Don:
> Da ich auch öfters mal einen Platten hatte, fahre ich nun die DH Schläuche von Schwalbe und mit denen bin ich auch sehr zufrieden, allerdings liegt es mMn, zu einem erheblicheren Teil an den Pneus die man drauf hat, ob man einen Platten bekommt oder nicht.
> 
> Das Knacken hatte ich auch mal, mein Händler hat einfach an alle Lager am Hinterbau etwas Brunox draufgesprayt, danach war es weg.



Vielleicht habe ich nur Glück, es gibt hier auch wenig Dornen, trotzdem: seit ich Michelin C4 LAtex fahre hatte ich keinen einzigen Plattfuß mehr. Lediglich einer ist mir kürzlich beim Aufpumpen nach dem Reifenwechsel um die Ohren geflogen.
Nachteil der Latexschläuche ist halt das tägliche Nachpumpen.


----------



## Dr.Eckschleuder (17. Mai 2010)

maxxmaxx schrieb:


> Das Knacken hatte ich auch mal, mein Händler hat einfach an alle Lager am Hinterbau etwas Brunox draufgesprayt, danach war es weg.


 
das Knacken? das Fett? oder das Lager?


----------



## JansonJanson (17. Mai 2010)

so ... wie es aussieht hat jetzt nach genau 2 Jahren und 4 Tagen mein Freilauf im Spicy, LRS WHM 776 den Geist aufgegeben ... mehr folgt dann morgen wenn der nette Mechaniker von "fast" nebenan mal drüber geschaut hat ...


----------



## karsten13 (18. Mai 2010)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> so ... wie es aussieht hat jetzt nach genau 2 Jahren und 4 Tagen mein Freilauf im Spicy, LRS WHM 776 den Geist aufgegeben ... mehr folgt dann morgen wenn der nette Mechaniker von "fast" nebenan mal drüber geschaut hat ...



bei mir ist es bei den gleichen Laufrädern der Konus der HR-Nabe ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## maxxmaxx (18. Mai 2010)

Dr.Eckschleuder schrieb:


> das Knacken? das Fett? oder das Lager?



Das Knacken war weg, nachdem etwas Brunox an aller Lager des Hinterbau´s gesprüht wurde.


----------



## Waldschleicher (18. Mai 2010)

maxxmaxx schrieb:


> Das Knacken war weg, nachdem etwas Brunox an aller Lager des Hinterbau´s gesprüht wurde.



Schlechte Idee!


----------



## maxxmaxx (18. Mai 2010)

Warum?


----------



## zwente (18. Mai 2010)

JEHA, gestern is endlich meine kefü gekommen.... dhl hatte da wohl letzte woche ein paar probleme! 2 mal is das paket eingeladen worden, un 2 mal abends wieder zurück ins depot gegangen!
gibts eigentlich richtlinien wie man die führung einstellen solle?
 man kann sie ja einerseits um die achse des tretlagers drehen und dann nochmal die position der rolle selbst in nem langloch variieren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freizeit-biker (18. Mai 2010)

.....Und noch den Abstand der Grundplatte zur Kette bzw. zum Kleinen KB optimal ausrichtet.

Die Führung kannst du in der ISCG-Aufnahme schon mal so weit verdrehen, dass zwischen Grundplatte und Schwinge noch etwa 1- 2 cm Luft ist. 
Den Abstand der Rolle zum Bashring stelltst du so ein dass nix schleift, sich die Kette aber auch nicht dazwischen quetschen kann. 
Zwischen ISCG und Grundplatte steckst du am besten so Unterlegscheiben dazwischen, dass der Abstand Grundplatte kleines KB so klein ist, dass die Kette gerade nicht schleift. Unter die beiden hintern ISG- Aufnahem so viel unterlegscheiben, dass die Kette bei Kette links (vorn kleines, hinten grosses Ritzel so gerade nicht an der Grundplatte scheift. 
Viel Spass beim Basteln. Danach weisst du auf jeden Fall wie man eine Kurbel möglchst schnell montiert und wieder demontiert.

Und, wenn die eine E.Thirteen Kefü hast: besorg dir sofort längere Schrauben für die ISCG Aufnahmen. Die originalen fallen immer verdammt kurz aus.


----------



## DABAIKA (18. Mai 2010)

nochmal zurück zu mir,welche kurbeln habt ihr den so montiert?


----------



## zwente (18. Mai 2010)

ne slx


----------



## Waldschleicher (18. Mai 2010)

maxxmaxx schrieb:


> Warum?



-hilft nicht dauerhaft
-spült Dreck ins Innere und das Fett schlimmstenfalls raus


----------



## Waldschleicher (18. Mai 2010)

zwente schrieb:


> ne slx



Gibts gerade für 80 bei BikeComp.


----------



## maxxmaxx (18. Mai 2010)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> -hilft nicht dauerhaft
> -spült Dreck ins Innere und das Fett schlimmstenfalls raus



Whatever. Das Knacken is weg. Außerdem wird so auch Dreck rausgespült. Das mit dem Fett kann ich nich beurteilen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MiLi (19. Mai 2010)

maxxmaxx schrieb:


> Das mit dem Fett kann ich nich beurteilen.



diese sache mit fett ist echt. ich muss deswegen ein lager tauschen. 

du kannst auch selber ausprobieren wenn du ein alter lager hast. du wirst merken dass lager sehr schnell drehen wird nachdem es mit brunox gesprayt war. brunox wird öl von diese lagerfett machen.


----------



## JansonJanson (19. Mai 2010)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> so ... wie es aussieht hat jetzt nach genau 2 Jahren und 4 Tagen mein Freilauf im Spicy, LRS WHM 776 den Geist aufgegeben ... mehr folgt dann morgen wenn der nette Mechaniker von "fast" nebenan mal drüber geschaut hat ...



so ... Diagnose nicht der Freilauf sonder die Achse gebrochen ... naja - fahr ich hoffentlich günstiger als nen Freilauf ...


----------



## Asha'man (19. Mai 2010)

@JansonJanson: Der Schnellspanner oder in der Nabe? Ich glaube ich habe gerade das gleiche im WH-M775. Erst hakte der Freilauf, dann ging er wieder. 500m weiter dreht sich nichts mehr (in beide Richtungen). Die Achsaufnahme links lässt sich nicht mehr drehen...


----------



## JansonJanson (19. Mai 2010)

jupp ... so wars bei mir auch ... ne, Schnellspanner ist noch in Ordnung.
Achse in der Nabe,konnte diese dann einfach rausziehen 



Mal ne Frage, stehe vor der Wahl ob ich mir ins Spicy ne 55 RC3 Ti oder ne RS Lyrik Coil DH hole. Über das Gewicht reden wir hier nicht, ich weiss was ich mache
Hat vielleicht jemand schon mal beide Gabeln unterm Arsch gehabt ?


----------



## Asha'man (19. Mai 2010)

Ok, überlege noch ob ich den Kram auseinander nehme und selbst repariere oder es auf Garantie versuche. Vermutlich mach ich es selber. Aber scheint ja wohl eine Schwachstelle zu sein. Freilauf war bei mir auch schon hinüber.  Und das Zesty wird eigentlich Art gerecht bewegt..für alles andere hab ich den Frosch.


----------



## bebo2403 (22. Mai 2010)

Weiß nicht, ob es schon irgendwo war. Scheint ein 2011er Spicy zu sein. Gibt anscheinend ein paar nette Neuerungen.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/?saved=1


----------



## JENSeits (22. Mai 2010)

Halllo Leute,


woran kann's liegen das mein Hinterbau beim einfedern quietscht? Kanns nicht genau lokalisieren. Der Dämpfer wird vor jeder Fahrt geschmiert!


----------



## Papa Midnight (22. Mai 2010)

Check ich nächste Woche mal. Meld dich wegen Termin.


----------



## Sickculture (22. Mai 2010)

HI, ich habe ein Spicy 916 Bj. 2008 und bekam eine e13 DSS Kefü ISCG05 geschenkt. Als Kurbel habe ich eine XT Bj. 2009 verbaut. Nun wollte ich die Kefü montieren, stellte aber fest, dass die Kette am Bash streift. Demnach sollte die Kurbel weiter nach außen wandern, was ja auch der Kettenlinie entgegen kommt. Allerdings kann ich ja wegen den Pressfit Lagern keine Spacer verbauen. Hat jemand hierzu einen Rat. Bin was die Montage von Kefü´s angeht noch absoluter Newbie.


----------



## Papa Midnight (23. Mai 2010)

Unterlegscheiben gehen auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sickculture (23. Mai 2010)

und wo werden die unterlegscheiben platziert? Muß ich das Pressfit Lager erst wieder ausbauen?


----------



## zwente (25. Mai 2010)

falls jemandem langweilig ist, unter andrem auf dem trail wird mein spicy bewegt wenns mal nicht auf tour ist ;-)


http://www.pinkbike.com/video/134452/http://<object width='500' height='... allowScriptAccess='always'></embed></object>


----------



## dragon-777 (25. Mai 2010)

zwente schrieb:


> falls jemandem langweilig ist, unter andrem auf dem trail wird mein spicy bewegt wenns mal nicht auf tour ist ;-)
> 
> 
> http://www.pinkbike.com/video/134452/http://<object width='500' height='... allowScriptAccess='always'></embed></object>



Bikepark oder Local?


----------



## zwente (25. Mai 2010)

zweiteres


----------



## dragon-777 (25. Mai 2010)

zwente schrieb:


> zweiteres



Dann wow.


----------



## zwente (25. Mai 2010)

ich sags mal so, strecke war vor mir da.... 
leider im moment kaum zeit, desshalb war ich erst einmal dort, aber der sommer komm ja vllt irgendwann noch ^^


----------



## PaleRider (26. Mai 2010)

Sickculture schrieb:


> und wo werden die unterlegscheiben platziert? Muß ich das Pressfit Lager erst wieder ausbauen?




Hast du es hingekriegt? bin auch dabei ein e-13 dss zu kaufen und wollte wissen wie es ist bei der montage und ob ich irgendwelche arbeit sparen koennte duerch deine erlebnis


----------



## Sickculture (26. Mai 2010)

sorry, hab´s noch nicht hingekriegt. weiß ja noch nicht ganz darüber Bescheid.


----------



## SCHNEEMENSCH (26. Mai 2010)

die unterlegscheiben nicht unters lager sondern zwischen ISCG-Aufnahme und Bashguard - so konnte ich es bei meiner e-thirteen ganz gut justieren...
Darüber hinaus kann man z.B. bei RF-Kurbeln (vielleicht auch bei anderen) die unterlegscheiben an der Kurbelachse von einer Kurbelseite auf die andere legen und auch damit die Kettenlinie beeinflussen.

lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sickculture (26. Mai 2010)

ok, dass ich Unterlegscheiben zwischen ISCG Aufnahme und Kefü legen kann ist klar und dass ich zwischen Bash und Kettenblatt was reinlegen kann ist auch klar. Nur die Distanzringe für´s Innenlager passen ja nicht, weil diese eigentlich dafür ausgelegt sind, dass diese zwischen Innenlagerschale und Rahmen geklemmt werden. Das ist bei Pressfit doch anderst.


----------



## Papa Midnight (26. Mai 2010)

Du kannst NICHTS zwischen die Lagerschalen und den Rahmen legen. Eine Justage der Führung kann AUSSCHLIESSLICH über die ISCG 05 Aufnahme oder die Verstellmöglichkeiten deiner Kettenführung erfolgen. Spacer unter dem Lager verändern die Lagerbreite und das mag deine Kurbel gar nicht.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (28. Mai 2010)

@Sickculture: Wenn du nicht alle Begriffe würfeln würdest, dann wärst du auch  besser zu verstehen. 
Mit Bash meinst du warscheinlich die Grundplatte die du an der ISCG Aufnahme verschraubt hast. 
Sprecht deutsch, dann verstehen wir uns auch.
Bash oder Rock-Ring ist eigendlich der Ring, den du statt des 3. Ketteblattes auf die Kurbel schraubst um das Zähne beim Aufsetzen zu schützen.

Wo schleift deine Kette denn an der Grundplatte? Mach evtl. mal ein Foto. 
Das hört sich etwas ungewöhnlich an. Eigendlich sollte zwischen der Platte und dem kleinen Kettenblatt genug Platz sein.
Mit Antwort musst du dich allerdings bis Montag gedulden. Die meisten sind ab heuter Abend in Willingen.


----------



## hopfer (28. Mai 2010)

ich bin da


----------



## Freizeit-biker (28. Mai 2010)

hopfer schrieb:


> ich bin da


 Entschuldigung.


----------



## LB Stefan (30. Mai 2010)

@ all 

Hab am Spicy am hintern Lager auf der Linken Seite (Damit man jetzt am besten weiß was ich mein das Lager das dem Bremssattel am nächsten ist...) sehr sehr viel Spiel!

Schraube alles fest. Aber schon so viel dass man es deutlich mit bloßem Auge erkennen kann... 

Lager hinüber?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hopfer (30. Mai 2010)

Da hinten sind keine Kugellager drin sondern Gleitlager.
dreh einfach mal auf beiden Seiten die schraube auf und reinige das ganze vielleicht siehst du dann woran es liegt.


----------



## zwente (30. Mai 2010)

na hoffentlich haben die Leute in Willingen mehr Glück mitm Wetter als ich gerade.... 
Kaum im Wald angekommen schüttets wie aus Eimern, vorher wars Bike weiß, danach braun/schwarz ;-)
Ich glaub im nächsten Jahr schau ich das ich auch mal nach Willingen komme. . . Fährt sonst irgendjemand ausm Saarland hoch?


ps: mich stört im Moment des Schaltwerkt hinten, vorn sind jetzt ja nurnoch 2 Blätter drauf 22/36, hinten die standard Kassette (11-34) und das standard xt Schaltwerk. Nur ist das meiner Meinung nach zu lange....
Jetzt meine Frage, kann ich ein xt mit kurzem Käfig nehmen oder geht das nur bei einem kettenblatt?


----------



## MiLi (31. Mai 2010)

hallo.

welche grosse ist besser fur 175cm, ist das 42 oder 46? welche grosse fahren sie mit cirka 175cm?

danke


----------



## hopfer (31. Mai 2010)

@zwente
du kannst auch das XT mit mittleren Käfig verbauen genauso wie das Saint.
ich hatte zumindest nie Probleme.

EDIT: XT gibt es nur mit mittlerem und langem Saint mit mittlerem und kurzen Käfig.


----------



## merino (31. Mai 2010)

zwente schrieb:


> na hoffentlich haben die Leute in Willingen mehr Glück mitm Wetter als ich gerade....
> Kaum im Wald angekommen schüttets wie aus Eimern, vorher wars Bike weiß, danach braun/schwarz ;-)
> Ich glaub im nächsten Jahr schau ich das ich auch mal nach Willingen komme. . . Fährt sonst irgendjemand ausm Saarland hoch?
> 
> ...


 
Hallo zwente,
soweit ich das sehe, geht ein kurzes nicht:
"Zwei Größen sind beim Schaltwerkkauf maßgeblich zu beachten: Die Maximalzähnezahl und die Schaltkapazität. Ersteres bezeichnet die Zähneanzahl des noch schaltbaren größten Ritzels. Die Schaltkapazität SK berechnet sich aus der Summe von zwei Differenzen: Größte minus kleinste Kettenblattzähnezahl KBZ und größte minus kleinste Ritzelzähnezahl RZ:
SK = (KBZgroß - KBZklein) + (RZgroß - RZklein)
Beispiel: Ein Rad hat eine zweifach-Kurbel mit der Abstufung 53-39 und eine Kassette mit den Abstufungen 12-13-14-15-16-17-19-21-23-25. Gesucht wird ein passendes Schaltwerk.
SK = (53 - 39) + (25 - 12) = 14 + 13 = 27 Zähne
Ein Schaltwerk mit einer Schaltkapazität von 27 oder mehr Zähnen kann also o.g. Abstufung schalten. Das bedeutet jedoch nicht, dass auch jeder Gang einwandfrei läuft, da noch andere Faktoren zur Fahrbarkeit der Gangkombination beitragen, wie z.B. die Kettenlänge oder die Kettenlinie."
Quelle: www.velopedia.de

D.h. bei ergibt sich bei Dir 37 und ein kurzes xt-Schaltwerk hat eine Kapazität von 33. Nimm doch ein slx-Schaltwerk, funktioniert sehr gut.

Gruß Gunnar


----------



## Freizeit-biker (31. Mai 2010)

Nach einem abgerissenen Schaltwerk und dem Versuch mit einem kurzen Saint Schaltwerk kann ich dir ein klares "Geht nicht" geben. Bei 22/36 und 11/34 reisste es bei 34/36 entweder  die Kette oder was schlimmeres kaputt.
Oder auf den untersten beiden Ritzeln hängt die Kette ohne Spannung durch. 
Saint mit kurzem Käfig reicht definitiv nicht. 
Aufgrund der höheren Stabilität würde ich dir statt des XT schaltwerkes auf jeden Fall das Saint empfehlen.


----------



## Sumsemann (31. Mai 2010)

Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> Oder auf den untersten beiden Ritzeln hängt die Kette ohne Spannung durch.



Hallo,

aber das fährt man doch eh nicht...  Macht ja auch keinen Sinn klein/klein zu fahren.

Fahre ein kurzes X.0 Redwin und komme damit sehr gut klar.
Wenn vorne klein, dann nutze ich max 3-4 der größten hinteren Ritzel. Dann gehts vorne wieder aufs Große.

LG
Matthias


----------



## zwente (31. Mai 2010)

Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> Bei 22/36 und 11/34 reisste es bei 34/36 entweder die Kette oder was schlimmeres kaputt.
> Oder auf den untersten beiden Ritzeln hängt die Kette ohne Spannung durch.
> Saint mit kurzem Käfig reicht definitiv nicht.


 

hm okay, also ist das Problem lediglich die Kombination vone 36 hinten 34???
DENN ich kann weder 36/34 noch 36/30 fahren, da sonst die Kette innen am Umwerfer schleift.... aber dann is das Risiko zu groß doch mal nen Ritzel weiter zu schalten ^^
hab da schon rumprobiert aber entweder sie schleift so, oder Aussen wenn ich auf den kleinsten Ritzeln fahre.

xt wird in mittel und in kurz verkauft, einmal bis 33 und einmal bis 35 Zähne, reicht beides nicht wenn ich 36/34 fahren könnte...

so wies ausschaut muss ich wohl oder übel beim langen bleiben


----------



## hopfer (31. Mai 2010)

wie geschrieben das "Kurze" ist in Wirklichkeit ein Mittleres!
und damit kann man gerade so 34-36 fahren wen die kette lang genug ist auch wen Shimano sagt es geht nicht. aller dings ist dann 11-22 nicht mehr möglich weil die Kette zu lang ist.


----------



## Asha'man (31. Mai 2010)

Aber klein / klein fährt man eh nicht. Geht also.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zwente (31. Mai 2010)

danke ... werds in naher zukunft mal testen un dann berichten/bilder nachreichen


----------



## Asha'man (31. Mai 2010)

Hat mein 518 nicht auch 22/36 und 12/34 + kurzes Saint Schaltwerk von Werk aus? Muss zuhause nochmal schauen.


----------



## skatmann (31. Mai 2010)

Hallo Freizeit Biker

Habt ihr in Willingen noch ein paar nette Runden gedreht? Musst leider los die Familie einsacken. War super mit euch zu fahren .
LG Stefan


----------



## Freizeit-biker (31. Mai 2010)

"Fährt doch keiner" ist eine sch.... Aussage. 
Wie häufig ich "aus Versehen" diagonale Gänge fahre kann ich nicht nachhalten. Ich empfehle es auf jeden Fall keinem mit schlabbernder Kette duch die Gegend zu fahren. 
Mit Kapazitätsangaben der Schaltwerke ist immer die maximale Differenz  von Zähnen gemeint, die ein Schaltwerk an Kette "verstauen" kann. 11/34 + 22/36 sind 23 + 14 = 37 Zähne. 

Saint Spezifikation: 
RD-M810 SG Long Cage (entspricht ca. XT Short Cage)
Maximum Sprocket : 28/34T 
Minimum Sprocket : 11T 
Front Difference : 14T 
Total Capacity : 31/*37*T 

RD-M810 SS Short Cage (gibts nicht bei XT)
Maximum Sprocket : 28/34T 
Minimum Sprocket : 11T 
Front Difference : single front chainring 
Total Capacity : 17/*23*T


----------



## MiLi (2. Juni 2010)

MiLi schrieb:


> hallo.
> 
> welche grosse ist besser fur 175cm, ist das 42 oder 46? welche grosse fahren sie mit cirka 175cm?
> 
> danke


----------



## slang (2. Juni 2010)

Ich würd auf M tippen, aber Probefahrt sollte helfen

slang


----------



## dragon-777 (2. Juni 2010)

MiLi schrieb:


>



Welche Größe hat denn dein Froggy?


----------



## MiLi (2. Juni 2010)

Froggy ist 43.

wenn noch ein Spicy (44) zwischen 42 und 46 sein wird, dann glaube ich es wird ideal fur mich 

ich glaube 46 mit kurzere vorbat wird schon ganz gut passen.

aber ich muss unbedingt probefahrt machen. beim Froggy war das aber nicht notig 

ich werde auch warten was fur 2011 gebitet wird. problem ist nun dass wir dieses jahr bis eurobike warten mussen. so steht im FB: ...la gamme 2011 sera dévoilé au public lors de l'Eurobike 2010. Patience ...


----------



## placeboworld80 (2. Juni 2010)

Bin 1,68m und das Spicy in M (46) gefahren mit 45mm Vorbau. Ich fand das S zu kurz beim schnellen bergabfahren. Ich hatte deswegen mal dem Nico Vouilloz eine Mail geschrieben , weil er auch so groß ist. Er hat sogar geantwortet und meinte das beide Größen gehen s und m.  Hab mich dann wegen der Laufruhe bergab für M entschieden. Das Froggy in 43 ist ca 1cm im Oberrohr und Radstand kürzer als das Spicy in 46 und passt perfekt . 

Um es kurz zu machen : nimm MEDIUM 

Marko

PS: Oder du nimmst die Ladyversion in 45 ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MiLi (3. Juni 2010)

Danke Placebo... 

jetzt muss ich nur job kriegen und Froggy verkaufen


----------



## placeboworld80 (3. Juni 2010)

Oder Froggy behalten und mit leichtem LRS und Luftfederelementen touriger machen 

Marko

PS: meine 2010 Lyrik Soloair steht demnächst zum Verkauf...


----------



## Darkwing Duck (3. Juni 2010)

Hi MiLi,

ich bin auch 1,75 m groß/klein und 46 cm passt mir perfekt. Ich habe allerdings den Vorbau gegen einen mit 60 mm ausgetauscht.


----------



## MiLi (3. Juni 2010)

Darkwing Duck schrieb:


> Hi MiLi,
> 
> ich bin auch 1,75 m groß/klein und 46 cm passt mir perfekt. Ich habe allerdings den Vorbau gegen einen mit 60 mm ausgetauscht.



 danke fur diese info.

jetzt ist aber auch Spec Enduro im spiel


----------



## maxxmaxx (3. Juni 2010)

MiLi schrieb:


> jetzt ist aber auch Spec Enduro im spiel



NEIN!!! Ich würde es lassen, hab draufgesessen und hat mir überhaupt nicht zugesagt, vor allem diese Spezi-Doppelbrückengabel, aber ich glaub die wird auch nicht mehr verbaut...
Es sei aber dir überlassen.


----------



## Dr.Trail (8. Juni 2010)

Hallo zusammen!
Nach langem hin und her habe ich mich dazu entschlossen, mir das Spicy  316 zu holen. Was man so im Thread liest muss es ja ein top Teil sein  

Nur habe ich mir irgendwie ne Absenkgabel eingebildet, da ich  hauptsächlich in den Alpen biken gehe und da schon öfter mal ein paar  ordentliche Rampen lauern. Bin zur Zeit noch auf nem leichten Hardtail  unterwegs und da habe ich Bedenken, dass ich dann überhaupt noch  irgendwo hoch komm ... 
Das 516 kommt nicht in Frage, Design gefällt mir nicht. Jetzt war meine  Idee, gleich von Anfang an ne neue Gabel einzubauen, entweder ne 2010er  Lyrik 2Step oder ne Fox Talas R. 
Ich hab da jetzt schon unterschiedliche Meinungen gehört, auch von  Händlern. Der eine meinte, dass man bei 160mm unbedingt ne Absenkgabel  braucht, von meiner Idee das gleich selbst zu machen und die eingebaute  Gabel in Zahlung zu nehmen war er aber nicht begeistert.  Wenn ich  selber umbaue, bin ich sekptisch ob ich die verbaute Float R zu nem  vernünftigen Preis verticken kann. 
Der andere hat jedoch gemeint, dass das kompletter Schwachsinn ist, weil  die Geometrie vom Spicy extra dafür ausgelegt sei.
Das Bike mal an ner ordentlichen Steigung auszuprobieren ist mir auch  nur begrenzt möglich, zumal Eile geboten ist - das letzte in meiner  Größe zum Schnäppchenpreis ...

Was meint ihr - lohnt der Umbau?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asha'man (8. Juni 2010)

Bau auf eine Van RC2 um. Die kannst du zwar auch nicht absenken, aber das wirst du nicht vermissen. Dafür wirst du dich wundern, wie viel besser eine Stahlfeder funktioniert.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (8. Juni 2010)

Ich schließ mich da dem Asha'man an. Wenn, dann auf Stahlfeder umbauen.
A) Die Lapierres gehen auch ohne Absenkung gut bergauf. Du wirst dich wundern. Das Spicy klettert warscheinlich besser als dein Hardtail.
B) wenn absenken sein muss, dann pack dir ein Stück Spanngurt in die Tasche und spann auf den Uphills die Gabel ein Stück runter. In den Alpen hast du ja weniger up and down. Da kann man die Minute für Spanngurt Montage gut verzwacken. Aber warscheinlich brauchst du es gar nicht. 

Ich spann die Totem am Froggy nur runter, wenns langandauernd richtig steil bergan geht.


----------



## DonBastiano (8. Juni 2010)

Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> Du wirst dich wundern. Das Spicy klettert warscheinlich besser als dein Hardtail.



Kann ich absolut bestätigen! Hatte auch vorher ein Hardtail mit sperrbarer 100mm Federgabel, das hatte lang nicht den Zug beim Bergauffahren.

Du schreibst du bekommst einen super Preis, was verlangt dein Händler? Kommen schon so bald die ´11er Modelle rauß, dass es schon Nachlässe gibt!?


----------



## Dr.Trail (8. Juni 2010)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten!!
@Freizeit-Biker kreative Lösung, bin ich noch gar nicht draufgekommen mit den Gurten ...

Würds für 2000 bekommen, find ich eigentlich recht lässig. Er hat gemeint, dass sie durch den langen Winter ein volles Lager haben und das leer machen wollen. Ka ob das stimmt oder ob nur alle das neue Speci Enduro kaufen. 
Von den neuen Spicy Modellen weiß ich noch nichts.

Was kannst du über die Laufräder vom 2010er sagen, die wären so das nächste Tuning-Objekt


----------



## Darkwing Duck (8. Juni 2010)

Das Thema absenkbare Gabel ist natürlich äußerst subjektiv. Ich wünsche mir mit meiner Van R schon manchmal eine absenkbare oder wenigstens blockierbare Gabel. Dir bleibt wohl nicht viel anderes übrig, als es auszuprobieren.

Zu den Laufrädern: Laut dem hier wiegt der Satz ca. 2300 g. Mit schönen Laufrädern wie EX 1750, Crossmax SX oder dem "Forums-Enduro-Laufradsatz" Hope Pro II + ZTR Flow kannst du also ein halbes Kilo sparen, bezahlst allerdings jedes gesparte Gramm mit ca. einem Euro  Wobei sich die Gewichtsersparnis an den Laufrädern natürlich nicht direkt mit nicht rotierender Masse vergleichen lässt.

Das beste Preis/Gewichtsersparnis-Verhältnis hat wahrscheinlich die HG50-Kassette.


----------



## Sushi1976 (8. Juni 2010)

Dr.Trail schrieb:


> Danke für die schnellen Antworten!!
> @Freizeit-Biker kreative Lösung, bin ich noch gar nicht draufgekommen mit den Gurten ...
> 
> Würds für 2000 bekommen, find ich eigentlich recht lässig. Er hat gemeint, dass sie durch den langen Winter ein volles Lager haben und das leer machen wollen. Ka ob das stimmt oder ob nur alle das neue Speci Enduro kaufen.
> ...



Bei dem Preis würde ich zuschlagen, da machst bestimmt nichts falsch
Das Spicy stand vor genau nem Jahr auch zur engeren Wahl.....dann
ist es doch das Remedy7 geworden Der Preis hats gemacht....
Die Bikes egal ob Specialized Enduro 2010 oder Spicy, Remedy sind
alle Top und nehmen sich nichts...

Gruss Marco


----------



## Eazy_Rider (8. Juni 2010)

Bin heut das Spicy probegefahren und muss sagen, so vollständig überzeugt war ich von der Float Gabel noch nicht. Hab allerdings gehört dass die ne recht lange Einfahrzeit hat. Wie lange dauerts etwa bis die ihr Potenzial entfaltet?
Stimmt das eigentlich, dasses für die Van für mein Gewicht (knappe 70 Kilo) gar keine passende Stahlfeder gibt?


----------



## neo-bahamuth (8. Juni 2010)

Dr.Trail schrieb:


> Was meint ihr - lohnt der Umbau?



Copy&Paste einer meiner BeitrÃ¤geaus einem anderen Thread:

Hab das Spicy 216. Im Tannheimer Tal bin ich mehrere Anstiege hoch ohne auch nur einmal auf die Sattelspitze zu rutschen. Bevor die Geometrie Dir das bergauffahren verweigert, ist deine Kraft zu Ende.

Dazu ist eine Gabel ohne Absenkfunktion wartungsÃ¤rmer und spricht im Normalfall besser an (weniger Dichtungen).

Das LP ab dem 516 eine Talas hat, hat mehr den Grund, dass jmd der 3000â¬+ fÃ¼r ein Radl zahlt sowas einfach erwartet. Nutzen werdens letztlich die Wenigsten *g* Bei sehr langen steilen Anstiegen spart das natÃ¼rlich schon Kraft, aber ich bin mit nem 15,5kg Spicy und Protektoren auch Ã¼berall hochgekommen. Die 2kg Gewichtsunterschied werden wahrscheinlich gefÃ¼hlt mehr bringen.

Nur fÃ¼rs Protokoll: den Lockout meiner Gabel am Hardtail nutze ich auch nie. Das Spicy ist ne verdammte Bergziege


----------



## Bikedude001 (8. Juni 2010)

Die Fox Gabeln sprechen bescheiden an wenn sie neu sind.
Das legt sich aber mit der Zeit.
Finde am Spicy eine absenkbare Gabel ebenfalls unnötig. 
Die Geo ist so ausgelegt, dass das Rad bestens klettert. 
Bei langen Anstiegen in den Alpen auf glatten, breiten Wegen, kann man
zur Not einen Spanngurt umlegen. 

Zum Laufradsatz: Der wiegt c.a. 2300g. Ist schon schwer.
Die Systemlaufräder von Mavic oder DT sind sau teuer und wenn
dir unterwegs was kaputt geht, kann man ohne Spezialwerkzeug und Systemspeichen nichts machen.

Wir bauen z.B. oft Laufräder für Enduros mit Hope Pro II, Mavic EN 521 und Sapim Speichen die c.a. 1850g wiegen. Kosten unter 450,- Euro und stehen den teueren Systemteilen in nichts nach.


----------



## Dr.Trail (8. Juni 2010)

Ich muss sagen das hört sich alles sehr überzeugend an - die Hardtailtage sind gezählt  Dann lass ich morgen nochmal eine Probefahrt folgen und schlage dann wahrscheinlich zu.
Danke für den Laufrad-Tipp, werds mal im Hinterkopf behalten. Die weißen Ex 1750 wären natürlich optisch ein Traum aber preislich jenseits von gut und böse. Was taugen eigentlich die Original-Reifen? Schauen bisschen schmal aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MiLi (8. Juni 2010)

Dr.Trail schrieb:


> Jetzt war meine  Idee, gleich von Anfang an ne neue Gabel einzubauen, entweder ne 2010er  Lyrik 2Step oder ne Fox Talas R.



warum nicht Lyrik U-turn?


----------



## MiLi (8. Juni 2010)

DonBastiano schrieb:


> Kommen schon so bald die ´11er Modelle rauß, dass es schon Nachlässe gibt!?



dieses jahr mussen wir bis Eurobike warten um neue modele zu sehen.

ich habe gehort dass 2011 Spicy robuster sein wird und wird so aussehen wie ein bike zwischen 2010 Spicy und Froggy  gewicht wird aber gleich bleiben.


----------



## Eazy_Rider (8. Juni 2010)

Bikedude001 schrieb:


> Die Fox Gabeln sprechen bescheiden an wenn sie neu sind.
> Das legt sich aber mit der Zeit.



Ok danke für die Beruhigung  War nur etwas verunsichert da ich direkt davor ein älteres Spicy mit Stahlgabel gefahren bin und den Unterschied ziemlich krass fand.


----------



## Bikedude001 (9. Juni 2010)

MiLi schrieb:


> dieses jahr mussen wir bis Eurobike warten um neue modele zu sehen.
> 
> ich habe gehort dass 2011 Spicy robuster sein wird und wird so aussehen wie ein bike zwischen 2010 Spicy und Froggy  gewicht wird aber gleich bleiben.



Was sicher kommen wird ist ein Tapered Steuerrohr und evtl. Steckachse
hinten. Sonst wird sich wohl nicht viel ändern.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (9. Juni 2010)

Dr.Trail schrieb:


> Ich muss sagen das hört sich alles sehr überzeugend an - die Hardtailtage sind gezählt  Dann lass ich morgen nochmal eine Probefahrt folgen und schlage dann wahrscheinlich zu.
> Danke für den Laufrad-Tipp, werds mal im Hinterkopf behalten. Die weißen Ex 1750 wären natürlich optisch ein Traum aber preislich jenseits von gut und böse. Was taugen eigentlich die Original-Reifen? Schauen bisschen schmal aus.



Die Rubberqueen 2.2 sind breiter und voluminöser als ein MountainKing 2.4, ich find die absolut ausreichend. Das Bike soll ja auch tourentauglich bleiben. Grip haben die eh ohne Ende


----------



## zwente (9. Juni 2010)

wie kommt den sowas? ich hab mich mal nach reifen umgeschaut, die rubber queen haben mir ganz gut gefallen, aber vor allem das gewicht der 2.4rer hat mich irgendwie abgeschreckt...


----------



## soso79 (9. Juni 2010)

wegen Gabeln...hab seid Gestern ne Lyrik 2010 Solo Air DH drinne. Einfach nur Traumhaft ! Eingebaut und Sie funktioniert, spricht gleich an ect. Hab jetzt schon einige Fox Gabeln gehabt...NIE wieder.
Fox Dämpfer Top...Gabeln vllt nach 1.000 KM 

Und Absenkung brauch ich nicht, geht so einwandfrei. Gewicht zur Zeit inkl. Pedale, Kindshox und FA in 2.4, Punkt 13,5. Mit Rubber Queen 2.2, 13.2. Die FA's haben beide 50 Gramm übergewicht


----------



## Sushi1976 (9. Juni 2010)

Dr.Trail schrieb:


> Danke für die schnellen Antworten!!
> @Freizeit-Biker kreative Lösung, bin ich noch gar nicht draufgekommen mit den Gurten ...
> 
> Würds für 2000 bekommen, find ich eigentlich recht lässig. Er hat gemeint, dass sie durch den langen Winter ein volles Lager haben und das leer machen wollen. Ka ob das stimmt oder ob nur alle das neue Speci Enduro kaufen.
> ...



Und spicy gekauft? ;-))


----------



## Dr.Trail (9. Juni 2010)

Yeah, jetzt wird gewürzt! Erster Eindruck: GEIL - und wie konnte ich solange nur ohne Enduro auskommen  Der Hinterbau hat mich auf ganzer Linie überzeugt, man hat echt nen top Antritt aber trotzdem immer schön sensibel.
Die Gabel ist noch etwas bockig aber ich hab schon Vertrauen in die Fox, dass aus ihr noch was wird sollte ich sie drinnlassen.
Jetzt muss ich mir nur noch Gedanken machen ob und was getuned wird bevor ichs einsauen geh. Den 2009er EX1750 gäbs für 550 ... Die Reifen hab ich jetzt auch mal original gelassen und bin positiv überrascht, va vom Rollwiderstand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sushi1976 (10. Juni 2010)

Dr.Trail schrieb:


> Yeah, jetzt wird gewürzt! Erster Eindruck: GEIL - und wie konnte ich solange nur ohne Enduro auskommen  Der Hinterbau hat mich auf ganzer Linie überzeugt, man hat echt nen top Antritt aber trotzdem immer schön sensibel.
> Die Gabel ist noch etwas bockig aber ich hab schon Vertrauen in die Fox, dass aus ihr noch was wird sollte ich sie drinnlassen.
> Jetzt muss ich mir nur noch Gedanken machen ob und was getuned wird bevor ichs einsauen geh. Den 2009er EX1750 gäbs für 550 ... Die Reifen hab ich jetzt auch mal original gelassen und bin positiv überrascht, va vom Rollwiderstand.



Ja gratuliere zum Kauf und lass es krachen mit dem Spicy!!
Wo fährst du so in München?
Den DT Swiss LRS finde ich auch super, nur mir war der zu teuer
und dann habe ich mir den Veltec V-Two LRS zugelegt und bin
echt zufrieden.


----------



## Bikedude001 (10. Juni 2010)

random schrieb:


> 135/10 , 135/12 or 150/12 ? TA/Bolt-on or Maxle ?



Um das zu erfahren, müssen wir wohl noch etwas warten....


----------



## maxxmaxx (10. Juni 2010)

Dr.Trail schrieb:


> Yeah, jetzt wird gewürzt! Erster Eindruck: GEIL - und wie konnte ich solange nur ohne Enduro auskommen  Der Hinterbau hat mich auf ganzer Linie überzeugt, man hat echt nen top Antritt aber trotzdem immer schön sensibel.
> Die Gabel ist noch etwas bockig aber ich hab schon Vertrauen in die Fox, dass aus ihr noch was wird sollte ich sie drinnlassen.
> Jetzt muss ich mir nur noch Gedanken machen ob und was getuned wird bevor ichs einsauen geh. Den 2009er EX1750 gäbs für 550 ... Die Reifen hab ich jetzt auch mal original gelassen und bin positiv überrascht, va vom Rollwiderstand.



Ich weiß zwar nicht was du für einen LRS hast, aber ich wollte meinen EN321 eigtl. auch auswechseln, aber die Felge hält wirklich einiges aus. Das einzige was mich stört ist die rot eloxierte VR Nabe, die schon wieder Spiel hat.
Ich würde dir dazu raten erst mal zu fahren und ich werde mir wahrscheinlich erst einen neuen LRS holen wenn der jetztige den Geist aufgibt.


----------



## JENSeits (10. Juni 2010)

Ich bin auch an nem LR dran und bin am überlegen was am sinnvollsten fürs Spicy ist. Bisher hatte ich Schnellspanner und bin am grübeln ob ich nicht auf etwas anderes wie steckache umrüsten möchte ... geht das und ja wie und wie teuer wird der Spaß?


Danke  & Liebe Grüße 

Jens


----------



## merino (10. Juni 2010)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Ich bin auch an nem LR dran und bin am überlegen was am sinnvollsten fürs Spicy ist. Bisher hatte ich Schnellspanner und bin am grübeln ob ich nicht auf etwas anderes wie steckache umrüsten möchte ... geht das und ja wie und wie teuer wird der Spaß?
> 
> 
> Danke  & Liebe Grüße
> ...


 

Hallo Jens,
ich habe jetzt in meinem 316er einen ähnlichen LRS wie Bikedude ihn empfielt, also Hope pro II, mavic en521 mit dt supercomp. Wiegt so um die 1850g. Hinten habe ich eine 10mm Steckachse, gibt es für ca. 30 als Umrüstkit. Der LRS hat ca. 500 gekostet. 
Fazit: ca. 500g Gewicht weniger, steifer und stabiler.

Viele Grüße und viel Spaß bei dem geilen Wetter


----------



## maxxmaxx (10. Juni 2010)

Könntest du mal ein Bild von dem Hinterrad posten? Insbesondere wie das mit der Steckachse aussieht, interessiert micht.
Wäre super.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (10. Juni 2010)

@merino: danke!



maxxmaxx schrieb:


> Könntest du mal ein Bild von dem Hinterrad posten? Insbesondere wie das mit der Steckachse aussieht, interessiert micht.
> Wäre super.



würde mich auch interessieren  nciht das es nachher nach geschwür aussieht


----------



## merino (10. Juni 2010)

Werde ich am we mal machen. Rad ist allerdings noch saudreckig. Ich finde nicht, dass es nach Geschwür aussieht.
Gruß


----------



## merino (11. Juni 2010)

So, hier sind ein paar Bilder von der Achse und mein Dreckspatz mal im Ganzen.


















Gruß Gunnar


----------



## JENSeits (11. Juni 2010)

OK, mir taugt's optisch nicht mit der Achse, gibt's da auch ein System like Maxxle von der 36er?

Dein Radl passt aber


----------



## Dr.Trail (11. Juni 2010)

> Ja gratuliere zum Kauf und lass es krachen mit dem Spicy!!
> Wo fährst du so in München?
> Den DT Swiss LRS finde ich auch super, nur mir war der zu teuer
> und dann habe ich mir den Veltec V-Two LRS zugelegt und bin
> echt zufrieden.



Der LRS hört sich ja echt gut an und der Style passt auch noch. 
In irgend ne Hope II Pro + Endurofelgen Mischung hab ich aber irgendwie mehr Vertrauen.

In München stehen natürlich die Isartrails auf dem Programm, kenn mich da aber auch noch nicht so besonders gut aus. Zur Zeit aber wegen dem Isarpegel (zumindest letztes Wochenende) stellenweise ne sehr matschige Angelegenheit.


----------



## terence007 (13. Juni 2010)

Hallo

Mich würde auch das umrüstkit interessieren. Gibt es vielleicht einen link? Danke i. V.


----------



## ladegeraet (13. Juni 2010)

mal eine komische Frage. Hat es jemand geschaft den Neopren Kettenstrebenschutz, der mitgeliefert wird, am Spicy anzubringen. Der ist schon ein bisschen arg eng????


----------



## RS-68 (13. Juni 2010)

Klar.

Hinterrad ausbauen, Kiste auf den Kopf stellen. Mit einer Hand den Schutz festhalten und vorspannen. Mit der anderen Hand verschließen und das Stück für Stück. Sieht dann zwar etwas gewellt aus, kannst das ja aber so drehen das man es nicht sieht. Am besten lass dir von einer zweiten Person helfen.


----------



## merino (13. Juni 2010)

Bestellen kannst Du es hier: http://www.actionsports.de/Naben/Hope-Umruestkit-fuer-Pro-2-Hinterradnabe::11081.html

oder hier mit Bild: http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/14348

Wenn Du es selber umbauen willst, hilft das: http://www.hopegb.com/page_mep_force_37.html

Gruß Gunnar


----------



## merino (13. Juni 2010)

Äh, war natürlich für terence007 gedacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nicolairaider (13. Juni 2010)

Hey könnt ihr mir sagen, ob bei einem Lapierre Spicy Baujahr 2008 (Spicy 316) eine Fox Van 36 mit 180mm Federweg rein passt. Auf der HP von Lapierre finde ich leider keine maximale Einbaulänge der Federgabel.

Ach ja ebenfalls ist nicht auf der HP von Lapierre vermerkt, ob auch hinten eine 203mm Scheibe montiert werden darf.


----------



## Bikedude001 (13. Juni 2010)

Nicolairaider schrieb:


> Hey könnt ihr mir sagen, ob bei einem Lapierre Spicy Baujahr 2008 (Spicy 316) eine Fox Van 36 mit 180mm Federweg rein passt. Auf der HP von Lapierre finde ich leider keine maximale Einbaulänge der Federgabel.
> 
> Ach ja ebenfalls ist nicht auf der HP von Lapierre vermerkt, ob auch hinten eine 203mm Scheibe montiert werden darf.



Kannst hinten eine 203mm Scheibe verbauen.
Gabel geht auch, dann wird der Lenkwinkel c.a. 1° flacher.


----------



## terence007 (18. Juni 2010)

Danke!



merino schrieb:


> Bestellen kannst Du es hier: http://www.actionsports.de/Naben/Hope-Umruestkit-fuer-Pro-2-Hinterradnabe::11081.html
> 
> oder hier mit Bild: http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/14348
> 
> ...


----------



## newbiker95 (20. Juni 2010)

is das spicy auch gut wenn man es gebraucht kauft , hab jetz eins gefunden nen 316er mit dem rahmen vom 516er , soll 1920  kosten wird gesagt das der rahmen noch ganz neu is und noch nie im park bewegt wurd , ich frag mich nur warum das radl so billig is??!!


----------



## S1las (20. Juni 2010)

newbiker95 schrieb:


> is das spicy auch gut wenn man es gebraucht kauft , hab jetz eins gefunden nen 316er mit dem rahmen vom 516er , soll 1920  kosten wird gesagt das der rahmen noch ganz neu is und noch nie im park bewegt wurd , ich frag mich nur warum das radl so billig is??!!



Ich hab mein Spicy 516 auch gebraucht gekauft. Wurde kaum 3 Wochen bewegt und deswegen gleich mal 1000 billiger . Kann mich bis heute nicht beschweren :>.

Bezueglich des Preises für das 316: Neu kostet das Komplettbike (grad gegoogelt^^),2300-2500 und von daher liegt der Preis eigentlich im Normalbereich. Btw. so viel ich weiss sind die Rahmen von 216 - 516 alle baugleich (korrigiert mich, wenn ich falsch liege ).


----------



## newbiker95 (20. Juni 2010)

na denn muss ich mir ja warscheinlich kein kopf machen ich hab nämlich mal was davon gehört das die rahmen so schnell risse kriegen oder sowas


----------



## maxxmaxx (20. Juni 2010)

Hat jemand hier schonmal einen gebrochenen Spicy Rahmen gehabt oder gesehen?


----------



## JENSeits (20. Juni 2010)

nöp


----------



## h.jay (21. Juni 2010)

maxxmaxx schrieb:


> Hat jemand hier schonmal einen gebrochenen Spicy Rahmen gehabt oder gesehen?



Hab noch keinen gebrochenen Rahmen gesehen, aber einen mit einem Riss am Tretlager schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxxmaxx (21. Juni 2010)

h.jay schrieb:


> Hab noch keinen gebrochenen Rahmen gesehen, aber einen mit einem Riss am Tretlager schon.



Sowas gibt es also wirklich 

Jetzt muss ich den Mythos vom unzerstörbaren Spicy also über Bord werfen


----------



## zwente (21. Juni 2010)

nen Riss am Tretlager hab ich beim Zesty gesehen, kanns sein das du den meinst?


----------



## newbiker95 (21. Juni 2010)

sone scheise xDD:-D


----------



## h.jay (22. Juni 2010)

zwente schrieb:


> nen Riss am Tretlager hab ich beim Zesty gesehen, kanns sein das du den meinst?



Nee, es war ein Spicy...


----------



## dragon-777 (22. Juni 2010)

Wir hatten doch auch mal Bilder von einer gerissenen Naht an der Querstrebe im Hinterbau. War ein Haarriss direkt an der Naht. Keine Ahnung wessen Rahmen das war. 
Warum sollte auch ein Spicy nicht der normalen Materialermüdung unterliegen?


----------



## Asha'man (22. Juni 2010)

Riss am Tretlager hatte ich am Zesty. Kenne noch drei weitere Zestys die das gleiche Problem hatten. Meine mich aber auch an einen einzelnen Fall beim Spicy erinnern zu können.

Ich vermute, dass bei mir das Tretlager nicht richtig plan eingepresst war und mit der Zeit einfach durch die dauernde Belastung den Rahmen gesprengt hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zwente (22. Juni 2010)

so heute wurde Schaltwerk mit kurzen Käfig geliefert, wie ihr gesagt habt kein Problem...

und gut das ichs bestellt hab, sonst hätt ich nicht gemerkt das am HR ne Speiche dermaßen locker war, dass man sie von Hand drehen konnte.


----------



## JansonJanson (22. Juni 2010)

Asha'man schrieb:


> Riss am Tretlager hatte ich am Zesty. Kenne noch drei weitere Zestys die das gleiche Problem hatten. Meine mich aber auch an einen einzelnen Fall beim Spicy erinnern zu können.
> 
> Ich vermute, dass bei mir das Tretlager nicht richtig plan eingepresst war und mit der Zeit einfach durch die dauernde Belastung den Rahmen gesprengt hat.



naja dann können wir beim Spicy schon 2 zählen, hab heute die Hiobsbotschaft erhalten, Riss beim Tretlager ... 

mehr Info wenn ich genaueres weiss, dann auch Bilder


----------



## Asha'man (22. Juni 2010)

@JansonJanson: Lapierre sollte dir normalerweise ziemlich fix einen neuen Rahmen organisieren. Das ging bei meinem Zesty alles Reibungslos und seitdem hält es. Ich habe bisher nur von den ersten '08er Rahmen gehört, dass dies auftritt. Von wann ist deiner?

Hoffe du kannst bald wieder fahren.  Obwohl du hast ja genug Alternativen.


----------



## JansonJanson (22. Juni 2010)

jo die hab ich ... 

naja würde sagen meins ist eines der ersten ´08er Modelle... und Garantie ist seit 4 Wochen weg ... aber anscheinend ist Lapierre recht kullant... anscheinend. Fix ist noch nix.

Morgen gibts sicher mehr wenn ich beim Freundlichen war ...


----------



## mistertom52070 (23. Juni 2010)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> naja dann können wir beim Spicy schon 2 zählen, hab heute die Hiobsbotschaft erhalten, Riss beim Tretlager ...
> 
> mehr Info wenn ich genaueres weiss, dann auch Bilder



Na toll.....hoff dass trifft ab 09 nicht mehr zu!


----------



## skatmann (25. Juni 2010)

Hei

Ich such für mein 2008 Spicy ein Vorbau mit 50 mm Länge.
Soll nix besonderes sein, wenns geht unter 50 Euro.
Könnt ihr da etwas empfehlen?

LG Stefan


----------



## schnitti (25. Juni 2010)

Vom 2011er Spicy gibt's auch schon ein paar Bilder:


----------



## dragon-777 (25. Juni 2010)

Cool, aber nichts was mir an meinem fehlen würde...


----------



## neo-bahamuth (25. Juni 2010)

Schick, welche Felgen sind das?


----------



## LB Stefan (25. Juni 2010)

Gefällt mir! Aber wieso denn schon wieder Schraubachse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxxmaxx (25. Juni 2010)

Find ich super  
Aber das es nur noch zwei Kettenblätter gibt, find ich für ein Enduro zu wenig. So ist das Spicy ein leichtes Froggy.


----------



## Mr_Lagoom (25. Juni 2010)

Kann mir jemand sagen wie der Unterschied bei 2 Kettenblättern ist? Fahre erst 4 Wochen das Spicy und hatte vorher ein Bulls Hardtail..dieses besaß eine komplette SLX Ausstattung. Da ich das Spicy216 fahre bin ich ein bischen entäuscht von der Schaltung und möchte diese jetzt wechseln..


----------



## JansonJanson (25. Juni 2010)

dachte die Kashima Beschichtung gibts nur Aftermarket - und wird nicht an Firmen ausgeliefert .... ja ja ... Fox halt wieder


----------



## MiLi (26. Juni 2010)

sehr schon. um Spicy zu kaufen muss jetzt aber mein Froggy weg


----------



## RS-68 (26. Juni 2010)

skatmann schrieb:


> Hei
> 
> Ich such für mein 2008 Spicy ein Vorbau mit 50 mm Länge.
> Soll nix besonderes sein, wenns geht unter 50 Euro.
> ...



Den hier. Kostet momentan zwar 69, ich habe ihn vor kurzem aber für 49 bekommen. Musst einfach mal öfter vorbeischauen vielleicht gibts ihn demnächst wieder reduziert.


----------



## zwente (26. Juni 2010)

also mir gefällts, steckachse find ich gut und 2 Kettenblätter auch, nur der Bash is sowas von hässlich^^


----------



## neo-bahamuth (26. Juni 2010)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> dachte die Kashima Beschichtung gibts nur Aftermarket - und wird nicht an Firmen ausgeliefert .... ja ja ... Fox halt wieder



Denke das wird so nicht das Serienmodell. Das 516er wird ne weiße Gabel haben und XT-Ausstattung, alles andere würd mich stark wundern.


----------



## Sippi1988 (26. Juni 2010)

wann kommen die Teile eig aufen markt ?
und gibts schon ne Preisliste ?


----------



## placeboworld80 (26. Juni 2010)

Mein Spicy ( jetzt Dragon-777 seins ) hatte auch den Riss am Tretlager, aber bin nur 1 Tour mit ner Treppenabfahrt gefahren. Ich vermute , dass bei der Innenlagermontage etwas schief gelaufen ist im Werk. Naja, 4 Wochen hatte es gedauert und ich konnte wieder fahren. 

Das neue Spicy sieht lecker aus. Endlich Kefü , 2-fach , kurzer Vorbau . Genau dem Einsatzzweck angepasst.
Eine verstellbare Stütze könnte noch dran 

Marko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## newbiker95 (26. Juni 2010)

was solln das kosten??


----------



## dragon-777 (26. Juni 2010)

placeboworld80 schrieb:


> Mein Spicy ( jetzt Dragon-777 seins ) hatte auch den Riss am Tretlager, aber bin nur 1 Tour mit ner Treppenabfahrt gefahren. Ich vermute , dass bei der Innenlagermontage etwas schief gelaufen ist im Werk. Naja, 4 Wochen hatte es gedauert und ich konnte wieder fahren.
> 
> Das neue Spicy sieht lecker aus. Endlich Kefü , 2-fach , kurzer Vorbau . Genau dem Einsatzzweck angepasst.
> Eine verstellbare Stütze könnte noch dran
> ...



Jepp, immer noch meins. Bester Kauf seit Jahren.  
... und trotz Behandlung am Limit keine neuen Risse.


----------



## newbiker95 (27. Juni 2010)

verkauft einer nen spicy für ca. 1900??? also nen 316 oda 516


----------



## skatmann (27. Juni 2010)

Hallo RS-68

Welchen Vorbau meinst du den?
Den Straitline Vertical Wedge Vorbau
31,8*50mm mit 1,18 Gabelklemmung?
und 10 Grad Rise?
Benötigte Gabelschaftlänge: 35 - 37,5mm

Habe keine Ahnung von den Maßen die ich für den Vorbau brauche.
Stefan


----------



## schnitti (27. Juni 2010)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> dachte die Kashima Beschichtung gibts nur Aftermarket - und wird nicht an Firmen ausgeliefert .... ja ja ... Fox halt wieder



Kann sein, dass das bei Lapierre anders sein wird. Papa erzählte mir heute in Willingen, dass Lapierre als Besonderheit evtl. doch Gabeln mir Kashima-Beschichtung verbauen wird. Nähere Infos gibts Anfang/Mitte Juli.


----------



## RS-68 (28. Juni 2010)

skatmann schrieb:


> Habe keine Ahnung von den Maßen die ich für den Vorbau brauche.
> Stefan



Äähm, ja wenn du es nicht weißt woher soll ich es dann wissen 

Bei der Vorbaulänge kann ich dir nicht helfen, das musst du selber wissen (du hast ja auch nach nem 50er gefragt...)

Einbaumaß: Messe einfach mal was dir zur Verfügung steht, Vorbau / Spacer runter und dann die freie Gabelschaftlänge messen.

Die 10° entsprechen bei 50mm Länge 8,8mm in der Höhe. Wenn du genug Gabelschaftlänge zur Verfügung hast kannst du den Höhenunterschied mit Spacern (weglassen) kompensieren (wenn du willst).

Wenn du einen Vorbau ohne Rise suchst kannst du noch nach dem Holzfeller von Truvativ schauen. Wird der gesuchten Perisklasse gerecht, sieht halt nicht so schön aus (Geschmackssache).

HTH


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MiLi (29. Juni 2010)

nur 516 und 916 mit kettenfuhrung 

[ame="http://vimeo.com/12915906"]http://vimeo.com/12915906[/ame]


----------



## maxxmaxx (30. Juni 2010)

" No thanks to:
Peer pressure
Snake Vodka"

Ich weiß zwar nich was vorgefallen ist, aber ich kann es erahnen


----------



## Waldschleicher (30. Juni 2010)

Das 516 sieht gut aus!  Ob da wirklich eine Van verbaut wird?


----------



## JansonJanson (30. Juni 2010)

wäre froh gewesen wenn bei mir ne Van drin gewesen wäre, und keine Talas ...


----------



## newbiker95 (30. Juni 2010)

talas is doch voll geil man ich würd mir glaub ich die neue 180er nachrüsten


----------



## Asha'man (30. Juni 2010)

newbiker: Noch nie eine Van im Vergleich gefahren, oder?


----------



## newbiker95 (30. Juni 2010)

nee leider nich :-D kannst mir ja deine geben wenn de eine hast xDD


----------



## Asha'man (30. Juni 2010)

Ich hab kurz überlegt. Aber nein.


----------



## newbiker95 (30. Juni 2010)

ohh schade :-D


----------



## JansonJanson (30. Juni 2010)

newbiker95 schrieb:


> talas is doch voll geil man ich würd mir glaub ich die neue 180er nachrüsten



aha ... voll geil ... ok 

meiner Meinung nach stinkt die Talas gegen den Hinterbau voll an ... 
werde bald ne 170er Coil DH vorne drin haben, und hoffe dann harmoniert das besser ... Absenkung ... hmmmmmm wenn Du den Arsch bischen nach vorne ziehst aufm Sattel brauchst die Absenkung beim Spicy nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MiLi (30. Juni 2010)

nicht schlecht 

http://www.singletracks.com/blog/mtb-gear/fox-talas-36-rc2-review/

160 bis 120mm absenkung ist schon super und jetzt auch mit lockout


----------



## neo-bahamuth (30. Juni 2010)

Und ich hab trotzdem noch nie die Absenkfunktion vermisst, musste noch netmal aufm Sattel nach vorne rutschen bei meinem 216. Dann doch lieber ne Van, die mit weniger Dichtungen und Stahlfeder viel besser anspricht. Eine Absenkeinheit bietet nur mehr mögliche Defekte...


----------



## JansonJanson (30. Juni 2010)

MiLi schrieb:


> nicht schlecht
> 
> http://www.singletracks.com/blog/mtb-gear/fox-talas-36-rc2-review/
> 
> 160 bis 120mm absenkung ist schon super und jetzt auch mit lockout



bin mal gespannt wie lange die hält mit dem ganzen Gedönssssss


----------



## Elfchen (30. Juni 2010)

huhu,

fahr das 516 lady spicy. hab den xt tubeless laufradsatz drauf.
möchte gerne einen haben, der noch ne nummer leichter ist. gerne auch tubeless. vorschläge? mir ist der laufraddschungel zu groß


----------



## hopfer (30. Juni 2010)

Infos die wir brauchen:
Dein Gewicht / Fahrstill ; Reifenbreite ; Budget.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (30. Juni 2010)

Elfchen schrieb:


> huhu,
> 
> fahr das 516 lady spicy. hab den xt tubeless laufradsatz drauf.
> möchte gerne einen haben, der noch ne nummer leichter ist. gerne auch tubeless. vorschläge? mir ist der laufraddschungel zu groß



Ohne irgendwelche Infos zu haben würd ich mal die Mavic Crossmax SX nennen, die würden farblich und vom Dekor her gut zum Radl passen 

http://www.mavic.de/mtb/products/crossmax-sx.996225.1.aspx


----------



## MiLi (30. Juni 2010)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> Absenkung ... hmmmmmm wenn Du den Arsch bischen nach vorne ziehst aufm Sattel brauchst die Absenkung beim Spicy nicht



dann wird 36 FLOAT 160 FIT RLC besser sein. lockout kann schon gut sein wenn man viel touren fahrt.

ich habe gelesen dass zwischen VAN und Float nicht so viel unterschied ist. + fur Float ist dass Float 300g leichter ist.


----------



## JansonJanson (30. Juni 2010)

MiLi schrieb:


> dann wird 36 FLOAT 160 FIT RLC besser sein. lockout kann schon gut sein wenn man viel touren fahrt.
> 
> ich habe gelesen dass zwischen VAN und Float nicht so viel unterschied ist. + fur Float ist dass Float 300g leichter ist.



naja ... mich kann Fox mal, deswegen jetzt auch die Lyric Coil ... 
sehe der ihr Preisgetue nicht ein ... geschweigedenn Servicekosten etc.


----------



## karsten13 (1. Juli 2010)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> ist bei jemand schon mal die Schraube am Hauptlager des Spicys 2008 gebrochen (Antriebsseite)
> 
> ...





Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Hab ich, glaub ich, nur in grün da, aber wenn du möchtest, dann besorge ich dir gern welche. Modell und Baujahr bitte mit kompletter Anschrift als PN.



Auch ich habe nun Probleme mit der Schraube am Hauptlager, allerdings Spicy 2009, das schaut so aus:







Wusste nicht, dass da so ein Spiraldings (das silberne Teil) drin ist, und das hab ich nun beim Festziehen ruiniert, Gewinde der Schraube auch 

Da mein Händler aus Kronberg mal wieder nicht in die Gänge kommt: Gibt es hier jemanden, der mir die komplette Schraube mit Mutter und Spiraldings (möglichst schnell) besorgen kann? Papa Midnight?
In rot wäre schön, aber ich nehm jede Farbe, wenns schneller geht.

Interessehalber: Kann mir jemand erklären, was diese Konstruktion soll (Vorteile?) und ob man zum Schrauben ein Spezialwerkzeug braucht oder nur aufpassen muss, dass das Spiraldings richtig sitzt ...

Danke und Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haywood_Jablome (1. Juli 2010)

Ich habe bei meinem selber aufgebauten 2008er Spicy 516 den Eindruck, dass der Abstand zwischen Hinterrad Strebe auf der linken Seite deutlich kleiner ist als auf der rechten.

Kann das sein, dass das Hinterrad nicht mittig eingespeicht sein muss, oder gibt es den unterschiedlichen Abstand auch bei den Komplettbikes?

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## Asha'man (1. Juli 2010)

Kettenstreben auf Antriebs- und Bremsseite sind nicht immer exakt gleich. Muss ich zuhause mal schauen, wie das beim Spicy ist. Der Abstand von Felge/Reifen zur Strebe ist aber i.d.R. auf beiden Seiten ungefähr gleich.

Nicht mittig eingespeichtes Laufrad, Seitenschlag würde ich als erstes prüfen. Wenn du das Rad drehst bleibt der Abstand immer gleich? Kannst auch mal einen Kabelbinder an den Rahmen machen und an die Felge drehen, so dass er gerade so nicht schleift. Wenn du jetzt das Rad drehst sollte der Kabelbinder weder schleifen, noch sollte sich der Abstand zur Felge vergrößern.

Dann würde ich mal schauen, ob die Felge selbst (nicht der Reifen) auch unterschiedliche Abstände zum Rahmen hat.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (1. Juli 2010)

Haywood_Jablome schrieb:


> Ich habe bei meinem selber aufgebauten 2008er Spicy 516 den Eindruck, dass der Abstand zwischen Hinterrad Strebe auf der linken Seite deutlich kleiner ist als auf der rechten.
> 
> Kann das sein, dass das Hinterrad nicht mittig eingespeicht sein muss, oder gibt es den unterschiedlichen Abstand auch bei den Komplettbikes?
> 
> Danke im Voraus!



Die Streben sind in der Höhe verschieden, eine fällt steiler ab, somit muss eine zwangsläufig kürzer sein, damit das Rad gerade läuft.
Oder bin ich grad zu blöd für Geometrie?


----------



## hopfer (1. Juli 2010)

der Hinterbau ist leicht Asymmetrisch wie beim Demo (ohne gewähr)


----------



## Haywood_Jablome (1. Juli 2010)

Mein Hinterrad ist schon mittig eingespeicht, das ist nicht das Problem. 

Was ich wissen wollte: Sind die Originallaufräder das auch? 

Beim Demo ist es ja z.B. auch so, dass das Hinterrad leicht nach rechts eingespeicht ist.


----------



## Elfchen (2. Juli 2010)

hopfer schrieb:


> Infos die wir brauchen:
> Dein Gewicht / Fahrstill ; Reifenbreite ; Budget.



48-50 kg
Die Reifen sollen für touren sein. für den park bin ich ausgerüstet 
breite 2.5
budget?? wenn es geht günstig aber primär wichtig ist das sie leicht sind. also budget egal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haywood_Jablome (2. Juli 2010)

Bei dem Gewicht kannst du eigentlich alles fahren... bist du sicher dass du so breite Reifen willst? Da liesse sich am ehesten Gewicht sparen.

Für den Laufradsatz würde ich zu irgendetwas in Richtung Hope Pro II Naben, DT Revolution Speichen und einer vernünftigen Felge raten.

Ich fahre mit etwa 80kg und schmaleren Reifen einen Laufradsatz mit Hope Pro II Naben, DT Supercomp Speichen und Mavic EN 521 Felgen und der hält bis jetzt sehr gut.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (2. Juli 2010)

Elfchen schrieb:


> 48-50 kg
> Die Reifen sollen für touren sein. für den park bin ich ausgerüstet
> breite 2.5
> budget?? wenn es geht günstig aber primär wichtig ist das sie leicht sind. also budget egal


Wenns bei der Reifenbreite deutlich leichter werden soll, dann hilft nur richtig Geld.
Dtswiss EXC 1550 Kostet auch nur eine Kleinigkeit von 1678 .

Leicht Reifen in 2.5'' ? Da wird es aber schon kritisch. Tubeless ist sofort = Downhill = Sauschwer. 
Rubber Queen 2.4'' UST 1050 gr, Normal 850 gr. 
Maxxis Ardent 2.4'' 800 gr

Mal eine Frage, ist 2,5'' für Touren bei deinem Gwicht nicht etwas arg to much? 
Das Ganze auf 2.2'' zurück nehmen und du kannst richtig Gewicht sparen. Felgen 19 mm Maulweite, Reifen z.B Rubber Queen 2.2'' statt 2.4'', das sind 200gr je Reifen. Da kann man schnell 0,5 - 1 Kilo sparen.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (2. Juli 2010)

Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> Wenns bei der Reifenbreite deutlich leichter werden soll, dann hilft nur richtig Geld.
> Dtswiss EXC 1550 Kostet auch nur eine Kleinigkeit von 1678 .
> 
> Leicht Reifen in 2.5'' ? Da wird es aber schon kritisch. Tubeless ist sofort = Downhill = Sauschwer.
> ...



Die 2010er RQ 2.2 mit BlackChili (2010er Serienreifen) reichen völlig aus, haben bisher auch bei 100kg Systemgewicht allem Stand gehalten.


----------



## Darkwing Duck (2. Juli 2010)

Seit dem letzten Wochenende bin ich in die neuen DT Tricon Laufräder ziemlich verschossen, aber leider kommen die an den meisten Spicy-Aufbauten wegen maximal 15 mm Achse vorn nicht in Frage.

Ich denke, eine sinnvolle Möglichkeit, die gewichtsmäßig in Ordnung geht und zum Einsatzbereich des Spicys gut passt, wären Hope Pro II Naben mit Stans NoTubes ZTR Flow Felgen. Speichen dann halt mal im Laufradforum gucken, was da so empfohlen wird. Diese Kombi sollte irgendwo bei 1750-1800 g liegen.
Reifen dann in Richtung Fat Albert, Rubber Queen oder Ardent, jeweils in Falt und 2,4.
Wenn du sowieso zwei Laufradsätze hast und die Reifen also nur wechselst, wenn sie runtergefahren sind, könnte man bei den Felgen darüber nachdenken, die dann mit Milch tubeless zu fahren.

Alternativ, wenn tubeless nicht in Frage kommt, statt der ZTR Flow Felgen DT EX500, sind nur minimal schwerer, aber günstiger.
Oder halt gleich den EX1750-Laufradsatz, sind die gleichen Felgen.


----------



## Asha'man (2. Juli 2010)

Ohne mit ihr gesprochen zu haben, bin ich mir fast sicher, dass sie 2,25" Reifenbreite meint. 

Wenn Geld egal ist dann ZTR Olympic oder 355, gute Naben (Hope Pro 2 sind super, wenn einen der Freilauf nicht nervt...mir ist er zu laut) und leichte Speichen. DT Swiss, Sapim tun sich meiner Meinung nach nicht so viel.

Wichtiger, als die Komponenten ist aber, dass der Laufradbauer sein Handwerk beherscht. 

Schreib doch einfach mal FelixTheWolf an. Oder melde dich bei WhizzWheels. Letztere sind aber ziemlich auf DT Swiss ausgerichtet. 

Und stell dich schonmal auf die Fummelei mit Bremssattelausrichtung an. Deine neuer Laufradsatz wird wohl 6 Loch Aufnahme haben und der Shimano hat Centerlock. Und bei den Formula Oros liegen die Bremsbeläge sehr nah an der zu dünnen Scheibe. Ich habs bei meinem Zesty nicht hinbekommen, dass ich die LR wechseln kann ohne Bremsen neu auszurichten. Und beide Naben haben Centrelock Aufnahmen. 

Und der Rubber Queen den du hast der rollt schon nicht schlecht. Ein Mountain King oder Nobby Nic sind erheblich leichter und rollen auch noch etwas besser. Dazu ein leichtes Laufrad und du sparst noch mehr Gewicht. Aber Wunder würde ich nicht erwarten.

Merke am Zesty den Unterschied zwischen Marathon Laufradsatz und Tourenlaufradsatz (immerhin fast 400g Unterschied und Racing Ralph anstatt Nobby Nic) schon. Aber sehr deutlich ist er nicht. Was ich allerdings sehr deutlich merke ist, dass der RR bei Nässe deutlich weniger Grip hat.


----------



## Asha'man (2. Juli 2010)

@Darkwing: ZTR Flow ist zu breit für einen Touren Laufradsatz für sie. Sie ist sehr leicht. Und 2,25" Reifen reichen dicke für Touren. Deshalb die Olympic oder 355.


----------



## Darkwing Duck (2. Juli 2010)

Welche Reifenbreite ihr auf Touren dicke reicht, kann sie nur selber beurteilen 
Meine Einschätzung wäre aber, dass jemand, der extra einen zweiten LRS für den Bikepark hat, Touren fährt, auf denen 2,4" schon noch mehr Spaß bereiten.

Ich persönlich würde die ~150 g lieber durch tubeless mit Milch als durch 2,25"-Reifen sparen.

Aber ist ja auch gut, dass wir verschiedene Felgen vorschlagen. Schließlich wollte sie Vorschläge, wäre ja blöd, wenn dann alle das gleiche sagen


----------



## Freizeit-biker (2. Juli 2010)

Statt der EX 1750 Laufräder von DT kann man auch die Laufräder von BC nehmen. Sind die gleichen Komponenten, nur nicht modisch in weiss. Dafür 50  billiger incl. RWS Steckachse hinten. 
Gegenüber den ZR Flow sind das gerade mal 50 gr Mehrgewicht. 

Die Rubber Queen in 2.2'' fahr ich z.Z. auf genau dem oben genannten LRS. Der bringt auch bei knapp 90 kg Lebendgewicht ein ordentliches Mass an Stabilität.

Mit Schwalbe steh ich z.Z. etwas auf Kriegsfuss. Der NN hat eigentlich nur einen Vorteil. Er ist leicht. Dafür bricht er in Kurven einfach nur schlagartig weg, rutscht auf feuchten Wurzeln sehr schnell und wird fürchterlich nervös sobald 50 % der Mittel- Stollen weg ist.
Maxxis oder Conti sind da z.Z. glaube ich die bessere Wahl.


----------



## Asha'man (2. Juli 2010)

Ich persönlich würde auch nicht unter RQ 2,2" oder ähnlich auf nem Enduro fahren. Aber sie sagt, dass die ihr nicht gut genug rollen. MountainKing oder Nobby Nic rollen schon besser. Aber halt mit deutlichen Abstrichen beim Grip. Aber, wie Darkwing schon sagt, dass muss sie selber wissen und selber entscheiden, was ihr wichtig ist. Und vielleicht einfach eigene Erfahrungen sammeln.

ich mach jetzt mal Feierabend.


----------



## Waldschleicher (2. Juli 2010)

Elfchen schrieb:


> 48-50 kg
> Die Reifen sollen für touren sein. für den park bin ich ausgerüstet
> breite 2.5
> budget?? wenn es geht günstig aber primär wichtig ist das sie leicht sind. also budget egal



Ich würde mal nach einem LRS mit Hope und ZTR Flow in den englischen Shops gucken. Mein LRS stammt von wiggle.co.uk, war preislich unschlagbar... Halten tun die auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martinjenni (3. Juli 2010)

Hallo, zum touren und bei deinem gewicht: Mavic Crossmax ST - 1615gramm und tubeless bis 2,25 Reifen kein Problem. Eventuell RQ2.2 oder FA 2.25


----------



## Elfchen (3. Juli 2010)

Elfchen schrieb:


> 48-50 kg
> Die Reifen sollen für touren sein. für den park bin ich ausgerüstet
> breite 2.5
> budget?? wenn es geht günstig aber primär wichtig ist das sie leicht sind. also budget egal




neeee sind auch 2.4 reifen.. kann bei der hitze nicht denken *lach*
hab halt schon tubeless mountainkings hier und bin mit denen echt zufrieden. deswegen wären dafür passende laufräder cool!

Aber schon mal danke für die vielen tips!

möcht schon bei den 2.4 bleiben weils einfach mehr fun auf trails macht. und die mountain kings rollen schon um einiges besser als meine rubber queens...
so ich wühl mich dann mal durch eure tips 

@ascha: hole mir hope bremsen. find die formulas einfach voll für den popo... aber ob 6 loch weiß ich gar nicht... mal sehen


----------



## Elfchen (3. Juli 2010)

was ist damit?
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=277088

oder ist selber einspeichen besser?


----------



## Ultroon (3. Juli 2010)

Sali Leutz,

kann mir einer sagen, ob ich auch nen DHX 5.0 mit 63,5 mm Hub verbauen kann?


----------



## zwente (3. Juli 2010)

wo wir gerade hier bei der Reifenfrage sind....
Hab im Moment die MK in 2.4 tubeless drauf, für Touren klasse, aber z.b. für unsren lokalen "downhill" Trail fehlt echt an Grip. 
Die RQ wären dann eher geeignet, sind da 2.2 ausreichend???? Denn des Kilo pro Reifen bei den 2.4 ust ist mir echt en bissal viel.
Odr kann jemand ganz was andres empfehlen, Tubeless gerne, aber kein muss.


----------



## zwente (3. Juli 2010)

Ultroon schrieb:


> Sali Leutz,
> 
> kann mir einer sagen, ob ich auch nen DHX 5.0 mit 63,5 mm Hub verbauen kann?


 
216mm Einbaulänge und 63,5 Hub haben die Dämpfer fürs Spicy. Ich wüsste nicht warum der nicht passen sollte.


----------



## Ultroon (3. Juli 2010)

Dachte es wäre 216 mm Einbaulänge und 63 mm Hub. Deswegen war ich mir nicht sicher.


----------



## Bikedude001 (4. Juli 2010)

@Ultroon:
Hi
Den kannste einbauen. Kostet aber schon tourenperformance, da recht schwer.
DHX Air oder ab 2011 den Monarch plus http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=462353 .... fände den passender fürs Spicy.


----------



## skatmann (4. Juli 2010)

HAllo Ultroon

Nehm den DHX 50 Coir mit 63 mm. Den fahre ich selber und der hat ein super Ansprechverhalten. Ist zwar 500 g schwerer, musste halt was abnehmen;-).
Achte auf die passenden Buchsen. Notfalls von Pappa Mitnight machen lassen. Spicy hat da wieder Sondermaße.

Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SCHNEEMENSCH (11. Juli 2010)

hallo alle,

Dass das serienmässig eingebaute Shimano Pressfit innenlager nicht das beste sein soll hab ich schon mal irgendwo gelesen. Jetzt hat es gut 300km drauf und beginnt nach ca. 2h fahrt Geräusche von sich zu geben. Am nächsten Tag ist anfangs wieder alles in Ordnung nach 2h geht's dann wieder langsam los...

kennt Ihr sowas? liegt es üerhaupt am Lager? Will es jetzt nicht austauschen wenn das gar nicht das Problem ist.

Die Kurbel (RF Atlas) ist am Konus gefettet und bis zum Anschlag festgeschraubt - daran liegt's m.E. nicht.

lg


----------



## neo-bahamuth (11. Juli 2010)

Am Hardtail hatte ich das Lager nach 8000km gekillt, aber Geräusche machte das nie, die Kurbel hatte nur irgendwann Spiel. Beim Spicy ist bisher nix. Ich würd dennoch die Kurbel selber nicht außer Acht lassen.
Soll sich am besten der Händler anschauen, nach 300km sollte der das eh überprüfen.


----------



## Bikedude001 (11. Juli 2010)

Spicy 516  2011 ....  mehr Bilder in meinem Fotoalbum


----------



## h.chili (13. Juli 2010)

JENSeits schrieb:


> jo ma schaun ... MM vorne in 2,5" und hinten in 2,35" fürn Winter. Fürn Sommer dann vllt vorne BB und hinten nen SS oder FA oder?
> 
> edit : evlt per pm weiter amchen wegen evrstopfung des threds ?!



hi,
hab bei meinem 2008 er 516 FA 2,4 front u. rear gefahren.
Bei viel Schlamm setzt sich hinten der Modder fest.
Aufgrund eines Karkassenbruches am Lago hab ich dort hinten gegen einen
2,5 er Diesel von Conti getauscht, deutlich Ballonartiger, aber auch mit 1,8 bar top und ohne Durchschlag.


----------



## h.chili (13. Juli 2010)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Die hält. Wenn du die kaputt bekommst, liegts nich so sehr am Material...



Hi,
etwas spät mein Senf dazu, 
fahre an meinem Spicy eine leicht rote Deus XC (1ne von 50 Stück) und die hält bisher alles aus. Bad Wildbad; Lenzerheide; Lago; Finale Ligure und sogar die Pfälzer Trails.


----------



## maxxmaxx (13. Juli 2010)

Das Video vom Trip nach Leogang. Fazit: Für´n Bikepark wünscht man sich doch ein Froggy oder DH, für Singletrails ist das Spicy natürlich super. Ich rate dringlichst dazu die Fingermuskeln zu trainieren, die Bremswellen dort sind echt übel und dadurch, dass die Abfahrten deutlich länger sind als Zuhause, wird das Verkrampfen nur noch verschlimmert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tebis (13. Juli 2010)

Meins:






Die Pedale sind inzwischen durch ein paar sehr schöne Wellgo MG-1 Magnesium-Pedale in schwarz ersetzt. Ansonsten bis auf Griffe und Sattel original und einfach nur eine richtige Spaßmschine 

Gruß


tebis


----------



## MiLi (14. Juli 2010)

werden alle Spicy Supreme 6 haben oder nur 916?


----------



## Rotti84 (14. Juli 2010)

Hi,

kann mir jemand sagen ob beim spicy 516 (2010) die ISCG Aufnahme dran ist z.b. für eine hammerschmidt?

Das nächste, passt da ein M Rahmen bei 1,79m und 83cm Schrittlänge? Hat das spicy eigentlich dieses steckachsen system ?

Gruß


----------



## Freizeit-biker (14. Juli 2010)

> Innenlager :Press fitKurbelgarnitur :Shimano XT 22X32X44


in ein Press fit Innenlager kannst du kein Hammschmidt Innenlager montieren. 
ISCG ist aber dran. Du müsstest dann wohl auf 2 -fach Kurbel und Kettenführung zurückgreifen
(oder SRAM bringt zur Eurobike ein Press fit taugliches HS - Innenlager).

Aber meinst du denn das du mit einem Spicy zurecht kommst, wenn dir das Zesty schon nicht gelegen hat? Die Geometriedaten weichen in den für dich relevanten Punkten nur unwesentlich voneinander ab.


----------



## Rotti84 (14. Juli 2010)

keine ahnung,...muss ich morgen mal probefahren.... in M gibt es noch eins

edit: vielleicht doch, weil es ja eine rahmennummer kleiner ist und das zesty war mir ja zu groß


----------



## Papa Midnight (15. Juli 2010)

MiLi schrieb:


> werden alle Spicy Supreme 6 haben oder nur 916?



Nur das 916


----------



## MiLi (15. Juli 2010)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Nur das 916



danke


----------



## _jazzman_ (16. Juli 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
hab seit einiger Zeit irgendwie das Gefühl, dass meine Gabel (Fox 36Van R) an meinem Radl (LP Spicy 2008) das flattern anfängt, wenns bissl ruppiger wird oder die Bremsen mal benutzt werden. Hat jemand ein paar Tips für mich? Kann es sein, dass der Steuersatz nach 2 Jahren bissl ausgelutscht ist und ich mich nach einem neuen umschauen sollte? Wenn ja, welchen könnt ihr mir empfehlen? Das Spicy wird vorwiegend bergab in den Alpen bewegt. Oder hat das mit dem Steuersatz gar nix zu tun?

Zweite Frage: Kann ich anstatt der Standard Shimano Kurbel beim 2008er Spicy eine zweifach Saint-Kurbel einbauen (lassen)? Wenn ja, welche Ausführung (Breite, etc.) muss ich nehmen?

VG
_jazzman_


----------



## JENSeits (16. Juli 2010)

eine weitere Frage:

Welche Kurbelarmlänge ist am 09er L Spicy verbaut?


Danke


----------



## Elfchen (19. Juli 2010)

Elfchen schrieb:


> was ist damit?
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=277088



Mal hochhol...
ist der Laufradsatz ok mit dem Spicy? PAßt das mit meiner Nabe? Vom Gewicht her ist das doch ok, oder?
Brauch bitte Input von den Herren der Schöpfung mit Ahnung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Darkwing Duck (19. Juli 2010)

Der passt super zum Spicy. Allerdings gibt den bei http://www.wiggle.co.uk/ bereits für 315 .


----------



## avid49 (19. Juli 2010)

Hallo,nach gut 17 Monaten muss ich mein Pressfit Innenlager wechseln,wie ist denn die genaue Bezeichnug?In meinem Besitz befindet sich ein Spicy316 Deore 2009!!

Psapa,kannste mir eins besorgen?


----------



## Elfchen (19. Juli 2010)

Darkwing Duck schrieb:


> Der passt super zum Spicy. Allerdings gibt den bei http://www.wiggle.co.uk/ bereits für 315 .



Kein Zoll extra? Danke


----------



## Darkwing Duck (19. Juli 2010)

Nein, nichtmal Versand bei dem Warenwert. Hab gerade gesehen, dass man wie bei Chainreaction den ganzen Shop auf Versand nach Deutschland umstellen kann. Dann wird auch die deutsche MwSt. angesetzt, was dann für den Laufradsatz ca. 317  bedeutet


----------



## h.chili (21. Juli 2010)

DABAIKA schrieb:


> nochmal zurück zu mir,welche kurbeln habt ihr den so montiert?


Hi,
hab an meinem 08er 516ner eine rote Race Face Deus Kurbel eingebaut. Past perfect und hält auch im Park


----------



## Papa Midnight (22. Juli 2010)

avid49 schrieb:


> Hallo,nach gut 17 Monaten muss ich mein Pressfit Innenlager wechseln,wie ist denn die genaue Bezeichnug?In meinem Besitz befindet sich ein Spicy316 Deore 2009!!
> 
> Psapa,kannste mir eins besorgen?



Jup. Wo solls hingehen?


----------



## newbiker95 (22. Juli 2010)

wie gefällt dir denn so die deus?? sieht ja ma geil aus das teil


----------



## matshenning (23. Juli 2010)

moin leute,
suche dringend ein pressfit innenlager für ein spicy,
weiss jemand bei welchem händler ich sowas auf die schnell unkompliziert bekommen kann?
gruß mark


----------



## Papa Midnight (23. Juli 2010)

bei mir
alles weitere per pn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tebis (23. Juli 2010)

Oder hier?:

http://www1.hibike.de/main.php?sess...t&productID=8e4f023c4f79d9808a74806b1f66278e#


----------



## matshenning (24. Juli 2010)

Danke an alle,
habe  eins bekommen.Schönes Wochenende.
Gruß Mark


----------



## Papa Midnight (24. Juli 2010)

Na also ;-)


----------



## avid49 (24. Juli 2010)

tebis schrieb:


> Oder hier?:
> 
> http://www1.hibike.de/main.php?sess...t&productID=8e4f023c4f79d9808a74806b1f66278e#



Das Ding kostet 119 Euronen,wird wahrscheinlich 100 Jahre halten...


----------



## JansonJanson (24. Juli 2010)

so hier mal mein neuer Hobel ... 





die Lyric Coil MC DH ist so nen Sahnestück ... bis jetzt zwar nur eine Ausfahrt damit aber endsgeil dat Ding 
Bild ist leider nur mitm Handy gemacht ...

aufm Bild kommt der "blingbling" Faktor nicht mal Ansatzweise gescheit rüber ...


----------



## JENSeits (25. Juli 2010)

So damit jetzt keiner sagt ein Spicy ist nicht Tourentauglich. Ich bin grade von einer 90km Tour an der Weser wiedergekommen. Ohne traveln, mit Fat Albert und Minion.
Lediglich der Arsch tat derbe weh. Allerdings suche ich noch nach dem richtigen Sattel 
Schnitt waren ca. 22km/h, was ich für mich in Ordnung finde ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Darkwing Duck (25. Juli 2010)

Mit "tourentauglich" ist beim MTB aber meist was anderes gemeint


----------



## JENSeits (26. Juli 2010)

Ich weiß. Trotzdem und gerade mit 1.96m Körpergröße finde ich das positiv auffalend


----------



## _jazzman_ (26. Juli 2010)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> hab seit einiger Zeit irgendwie das Gefühl, dass meine Gabel (Fox 36Van R) an meinem Radl (LP Spicy 2008) das flattern anfängt, wenns bissl ruppiger wird oder die Bremsen mal benutzt werden. Hat jemand ein paar Tips für mich? Kann es sein, dass der Steuersatz nach 2 Jahren bissl ausgelutscht ist und ich mich nach einem neuen umschauen sollte? Wenn ja, welchen könnt ihr mir empfehlen? Das Spicy wird vorwiegend bergab in den Alpen bewegt. Oder hat das mit dem Steuersatz gar nix zu tun?
> 
> Zweite Frage: Kann ich anstatt der Standard Shimano Kurbel beim 2008er Spicy eine zweifach Saint-Kurbel einbauen (lassen)? Wenn ja, welche Ausführung (Breite, etc.) muss ich nehmen?
> ...



Kann mir jemand helfen?


----------



## Freizeit-biker (26. Juli 2010)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand helfen?


Das Tretlager sollte die gleichen Abmessungen wie das Zesty haben. ich hab bei meinen Zesty die SLX ohne Probleme gegen eine Saint 68-73mm Lagerbreite ausgetauscht.

Zur Gabel: Spürst du Spuiel an der oberen oder unteren Steusatzschale , wenn du das Rad bei gezogener Bremse vor- und zurückdrückst? Wenn kein Spiel und sich der Steuersatz noch leicht und regelmässig bewegen lässt, dann werden warscheinlich die Führungsbuchsen der Gabel ausgeschlagen sein. Da ist dann eien Service fällig.
Steuersatz beim Spicy ist Semi intergriert. Du solltest auf jeden Fall drauf achten, dass du einen Steuersatz mit gedichteten Industrielagern nimmst (sealed bearing cartridge). 
Bikedude001 hat mir fürs Zesty den Cane Creek 110 ZS empfohlen. Sau teuer, aber auch sehr gut verarbeitet. Die verschiedenen Höhen bei dem Teil beziehen sich auf den Spacer, der mitgeliefert wird. Der wird über eine Nut direkt an den Steuersatz angeschlossen.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (26. Juli 2010)

JENSeits schrieb:


> So damit jetzt keiner sagt ein Spicy ist nicht Tourentauglich. Ich bin grade von einer 90km Tour an der Weser wiedergekommen. Ohne traveln, mit Fat Albert und Minion.
> Lediglich der Arsch tat derbe weh. Allerdings suche ich noch nach dem richtigen Sattel
> Schnitt waren ca. 22km/h, was ich für mich in Ordnung finde ...



Das ist auch mein einziges Problem, suche auch noch nach nem besseren Sattel. Ansonsten karre die die 15,5kg meines 216 auch gemütlich durch solche Runden 
Allerdings war mein letzter Schnitt im Tannheimer Tal eher bei 15kmh, waren aber auch drei happige Anstiege.


----------



## Papa Midnight (26. Juli 2010)

Wer immer sich da gerade wegen einem 516 in M gemeldet hat: Hab doch noch eins gefunden. Hab leider deine Nummer nicht.


----------



## tebis (26. Juli 2010)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Das Truvativ GXP Press Fit ist auch im 916 verbaut.Wenn du dir eins besorgst, achte auf jeden Fall darauf, dass du 89.5 mm erwischt! Die beiden anderen passen nicht!



Ich muß hier auf diesen Beitrag nochmal nachfragen, weil ich irgendwie bei den Pressfit-Lagern nicht mehr durchblicke.

Du schreibst, dass im 916 PressFit 89,5 verbaut ist. Wenn ich bei meinem 916 aber die Tretlagerbreite mit dem Messschieber messe, dann komme ich auf eine Gehäusebreite von 92mm.

Was ist denn nun richtig? Bitte klärt mich auf.

Danke!


tebis


----------



## _jazzman_ (27. Juli 2010)

@[email protected] Vielen Dank! Nein, ein Spiel an der Steuersatzschale spüre ich nicht und es lässt sich auch alles leicht und geschmeidig bewegen.

Ok, dann werde ich Wohl oder Übel die Gabel auch zum Service geben müssen. Der Dämpfer hat es auch nötig. Werde das aber noch bis in den Herbst hinauszögern. Hab keine all zu große Lust, im Sommer ein paar Wochen auf das Rad zu verzichten.

Das mit der Kurbel hört sich gut an, wenn ich sie ohne Probleme einbauen kann. 

Vielen Dank noch mal...

Schöne Grüße
_jazzman_


----------



## LB Stefan (27. Juli 2010)

Mhm ich häng mich jetzt einfach mal mit ran...



Hab auch Spiel am Steuerstz (Spicy 316 2008), bei mir liegts aber eindeutig am Steuersatz!
Vermute einfach mal das er nimmer der beste ist. Auch wenn ich ihn fest ziehe, wird er erst nicht wirklich spielfrei und dann a wieder lockerer...

Welchen Steuersatz könnt ihr mir empfehlen??


----------



## TheMicha (27. Juli 2010)

Fährt von euch zufällig jemand einen 2,4er Ardent im Spicy und hätte mal ein Bild für mich parat?
Ich würde gerne sehen wieviel Platz noch zwischen der Querstrebe im Hinterbau und dem Reifen ist.
In den Hinterbau von meinem alten Stereo war der Ardent leider nicht fahrbar - der FA in 2,4 sehr wohl.

Hab über die Sufu leider nix gefunden. ^^

Thx!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (27. Juli 2010)

hab den Big Betty in 2,4 auf ner single-track felge drin.
Der Ardent ist wohl nicht so breit wie der BB. Sollt also locker gehen


----------



## JansonJanson (27. Juli 2010)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Mhm ich häng mich jetzt einfach mal mit ran...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hab jetzt im Zuge meines Rahmenwechsel auch nen neuen Steuersatz rein machen lassen,alter war auch durchgenuddeld, hab den Acros ai22 drin bis jetzt fühlt sich gut an - wie lange er hält wird sich zeigen


----------



## neo-bahamuth (27. Juli 2010)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> hab den Big Betty in 2,4 auf ner single-track felge drin.
> Der Ardent ist wohl nicht so breit wie der BB. Sollt also locker gehen



Querstrebe! Der Ardent baut angeblich verdammt hoch. Die Breite ist nicht das Problem. Würd mich auch interessieren. Finde die RQ 2.2 zwar total super, will aber auch andere Reifen testen und die Ardent 2.4 EXO im Herbst probieren.

http://80.237.170.127/0001_Site/Web...&&266a6_0pbDuox2NvxMpoLGxolJgo24uaulkaquqakla


----------



## Ultroon (27. Juli 2010)

So ich hab mal Fotos gemacht. Ich hab nen 2.6 ( ja richtig gelesen, nen 2.6) Ardent in nem 2010 Spicy und das paßt super. Der Reifen ist absolut geil, hatte vorher nen 2.4 Muddy Mary drauf und der war *******.
So hier die Bilder


----------



## tebis (27. Juli 2010)

tebis schrieb:


> Ich muß hier auf diesen Beitrag nochmal nachfragen, weil ich irgendwie bei den Pressfit-Lagern nicht mehr durchblicke.
> 
> Du schreibst, dass im 916 PressFit 89,5 verbaut ist. Wenn ich bei meinem 916 aber die Tretlagerbreite mit dem Messschieber messe, dann komme ich auf eine Gehäusebreite von 92mm.
> 
> ...



Ich muß nochmal nachfragen. Kann mir jemand den Unterschied erklären?


Danke!

tebis


----------



## neo-bahamuth (27. Juli 2010)

Ultroon schrieb:


> So ich hab mal Fotos gemacht. Ich hab nen 2.6 ( ja richtig gelesen, nen 2.6) Ardent in nem 2010 Spicy und das paßt super. Der Reifen ist absolut geil, hatte vorher nen 2.4 Muddy Mary drauf und der war *******.
> So hier die Bilder



Danke. Kann ich ja beruhigt zum neuen 2.4er EXO greifen. Wobei der 2.6er ja grad mal 90g mehr hätte *g* Aber bin dann doch mehr der Tourenfahrer.


----------



## Papa Midnight (27. Juli 2010)

tebis schrieb:


> Ich muß nochmal nachfragen. Kann mir jemand den Unterschied erklären?
> 
> 
> Danke!
> ...



Bei keinem Lapierre ist ein BB 89.5 verbaut. Es sind IMMER BB 92 Lager. Beim 916 wurde für die Truvativ Noir jedoch ein GXP Innenlager verbaut. Das ist aber auch ein BB 92.


----------



## tebis (27. Juli 2010)

Post 440:



Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Das Truvativ GXP Press Fit ist auch im 916 verbaut.Wenn du dir eins besorgst, achte auf jeden Fall darauf, dass du 89.5 mm erwischt! Die beiden anderen passen nicht!




Post 1199:



Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Bei keinem Lapierre ist ein BB 89.5 verbaut. Es sind IMMER BB 92 Lager. Beim 916 wurde für die Truvativ Noir jedoch ein GXP Innenlager verbaut. Das ist aber auch ein BB 92.




Hallo Papa Midnight,

bezog sich dein Posting 440 auf 2009er Modelle? Die beiden Aussagen weichen doch vorneinander ab. Oder verstehe ich etwas hier falsch? Grübel, Grübel....

Danke im Voraus.


tebis


----------



## Ultroon (27. Juli 2010)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> Danke. Kann ich ja beruhigt zum neuen 2.4er EXO greifen. Wobei der 2.6er ja grad mal 90g mehr hätte *g* Aber bin dann doch mehr der Tourenfahrer.



Ich hatte Anfangs auch bedenken, aber der Adent lässt sich auch noch richtig gut pedalieren. Also im gegensatz zum Muddy lässt er sich auch auf Tour richtig gut fahren. Ich bekomm keinen anderen mehr  .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## avid49 (27. Juli 2010)

So Leute,habe dieses sch.....Lager(BB92) endlich raus,geht nur mit roher Gewalt.Dabei demmelt man alles kaputt,ich will meine alten Lagerschalen wieder haben!!!Schön zum raus schrauben und wieder reinschrauben und gut iss...hat auch gehalten!!


----------



## ladegeraet (27. Juli 2010)

könnte mal irgendwer ein foto machen von der stelle am rahmen direkt  hinter dem umwerfer/kurbel (spicy 316 von 2010). bei mir ist da so eine "delle"  drin. ist das normal? das sieht zwar schon so aus, als wenn das so  gewollt wär, aber irgendwie finde ich das etwas komisch. ich hab die stelle mal in dem angehängten bild markiert.


----------



## Papa Midnight (27. Juli 2010)

Das ist eine Einbuchtung für diverse Shimano Umwerfer, damit diese nicht direkt in den Rahmen einschlagen können.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (28. Juli 2010)

avid49 schrieb:


> So Leute,habe dieses sch.....Lager(BB92) endlich raus,geht nur mit roher Gewalt.Dabei demmelt man alles kaputt,ich will meine alten Lagerschalen wieder haben!!!Schön zum raus schrauben und wieder reinschrauben und gut iss...hat auch gehalten!!


Dafür gibt es 
a) Den Bikehändler deines Vertrauens 
b) geeignete Austreiber
c) einen einfachen Durchtreiber ordentlicher Grösse und etwas Geschick beim Schrauben. Der Unterschid zu einem Steuersatz ist nun wirklich nicht sooo gewaltig.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (28. Juli 2010)

Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> Dafür gibt es
> a) Den Bikehändler deines Vertrauens
> b) geeignete Austreiber
> c) einen einfachen Durchtreiber ordentlicher Grösse und etwas Geschick beim Schrauben. Der Unterschid zu einem Steuersatz ist nun wirklich nicht sooo gewaltig.



Oder das hier, benutzt mein Händler:

http://www.parktool.com/products/detail.asp?cat=25&item=BBT-90


----------



## LB Stefan (31. Juli 2010)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> hab jetzt im Zuge meines Rahmenwechsel auch nen neuen Steuersatz rein machen lassen,alter war auch durchgenuddeld, hab den Acros ai22 drin bis jetzt fühlt sich gut an - wie lange er hält wird sich zeigen



Jetzt mal für die ganz dummen....

Der Acros ai22 ist doch ein Semi-intergated Steuersatz... das Spicy hat doch nen integrated Steuersatz oder bin ich jetzt ganz daneben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freizeit-biker (1. August 2010)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Jetzt mal für die ganz dummen....
> 
> Der Acros ai22 ist doch ein Semi-intergated Steuersatz... das Spicy hat doch nen integrated Steuersatz oder bin ich jetzt ganz daneben...


Liegst du.
guggst du
Steuersatz : Alloy Semi-Integrated 1-1/8


----------



## Mr_Protektor (1. August 2010)

Huhu,
hier mal ein kleines Update meines Spicys (X-Fusion RC mit Ti-Feder, Lyrik Solo Air)


----------



## Papa Midnight (1. August 2010)

Von wem ist die Ti Feder?


----------



## Mr_Protektor (2. August 2010)

Das ist eine Progressive Suspension 350x2,5 (146g)


----------



## neo-bahamuth (2. August 2010)

Nächstes Mal die Linse putzen, wenn die Fettfinger drauf waren *g*
Wie fährt sich die Lyrik Solo Air? Hat die die DH Mission Control Kartusche? Hab mir die auch überlegt, die gibt es ja nur in 170mm?


----------



## Freizeit-biker (2. August 2010)

Warum hast du die Züge denn unter dem Tretlager durch verlegt? Die originale Zugverlegung sieht zwar etwas "geknotet" aus fünktioniert aber bei sehr geringen Zugbewegungen im Bereich des Lagers sehr gut.


----------



## Mr_Protektor (2. August 2010)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> Nächstes Mal die Linse putzen, wenn die Fettfinger drauf waren *g*



Ist leider kein Fettfinger sondern einmal runtergefallen



neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> Wie fährt sich die Lyrik Solo Air? Hat die die DH Mission Control Kartusche? Hab mir die auch überlegt, die gibt es ja nur in 170mm?



Fährt sich super. Von der Charakteristik wie meine Boxxer Team. Jo, die hat die DH- Kartusche und sie hat 170 mm FW. Hatte vorher eine MC mit Floodgate, die war nicht annähernd so toll. 



Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> Warum hast du die Züge denn unter dem Tretlager durch verlegt? Die originale Zugverlegung sieht zwar etwas "geknotet" aus fünktioniert aber bei sehr geringen Zugbewegungen im Bereich des Lagers sehr gut.



Der "scharfe" Knick am Umwerfer hat mir nicht gefallen. Fühlte sich nach viel Reibung in der Hülle an. Deshalb habe ich beide unten entlang gelegt.


----------



## LB Stefan (2. August 2010)

Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> Liegst du.
> guggst du
> Steuersatz : Alloy Semi-Integrated 1-1/8



Thx für die Info und den Link. 

Aber war des beim 2008er auch schon so??


----------



## Asha'man (3. August 2010)

Ultroon schrieb:


> So ich hab mal Fotos gemacht. Ich hab nen 2.6 ( ja richtig gelesen, nen 2.6) Ardent in nem 2010 Spicy und das paßt super. Der Reifen ist absolut geil, hatte vorher nen 2.4 Muddy Mary drauf und der war *******.



Muddy Mary gibts nur in 2,35" und 2,5".  Bist du mit den Reifen auch mal mit ein bischen mehr Druck durch nen Anlieger gefahren? Die 2,5" MM bei mir im Froggy hatten noch ein bischen mehr Platz, als bei dir auf den Fotos zu erkennen ist (kann aber täuschen). Aber mit viel Druck im Anlieger hat der Reifen auf der Aussenseite geschliffen. Vermute, dass sich der Hinterbau verwindet.


----------



## Ultroon (3. August 2010)

Also Platzprobleme hatte ich weder mit dem Muddy noch mit dem Ardent. Beim Muddy hatte ich öfter das mir die Reifen im Anlieger weggerutscht sind. Mit dem Ardent passiert mir das nicht, im Gegenteil, ich kann mit ihm sogar höhere Kurvengeschwindigkeiten fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S1las (3. August 2010)

So heute wurde mein Bike wieder fahrtuechtig gemacht. Hat einen neuen LRS bekommen. Handelt sich hierbei um den Veltec V-Two.
Hier mal ein paar Bilder ;D




Noch schoen verpackt - gab sogar einen Guertel + Adidas T-Shirt obendrauf :>






Leider musste ich die Bilder mit meinem Handy machen, da mein Bruder mal wieder meine Digicam gemopst hat .
Daher kommt das schoene elox-rot leider nicht so toll rueber .

Hoffe es gefaellt trotzdem


----------



## Waldschleicher (3. August 2010)

Ich mag ja eigentlich keine bunten Bikes, aber das sieht richtig gut aus.


----------



## maxxmaxx (3. August 2010)

Wow, sehr geil


----------



## schlauchi (3. August 2010)

Schöne Laufräder, bin gerade auch am überlegen ob ich mir den Veltec V-Two hole. Habe das Spicy 316 aus 2009 und überlege mir die Räder mit weißer Felge und roter Nabe zu holen! Mom. für 250 incl. Versand! Es wäre super wenn Du mal beschreiben könntest wie die Laufräder so sind!
Alternativ und natürlich teurer wäre hope pro 2 Disc in rot mit Nope Fun Works 3Nduro 911 weiss! für ca. 370. Was meinen die Experten ;-) ?


----------



## Sushi1976 (3. August 2010)

Ich hab auch die Veltec v-two und kann die
Absolut empfehlen. Die haben schon
Leogang und Saalbach überstanden!!
Null Probleme. 

Gruß Marco
Siehe Bilder auf dem Remedy


----------



## S1las (3. August 2010)

Allzu viel zum Fahrverhalten kann ich leider noch nicht sagen, da ich heute nur eine kurze Runde gemacht hab, aber fuehlt sich in Kombination mit den Muddies weitaus sicherer in Kurvenlagen an . 

Außerdem lassen sich die neuen Muddies weitaus einfacher draufziehen als bei den XT-Laufraedern  (beim XT-LRS gleicht das einem Kampf auf den Tod -.-)


----------



## schlauchi (3. August 2010)

Beim Spicy geht nur die Standard-Schnellspannernabe und nicht die X-12 Hinterradnabe.
Ist das richtig?


----------



## Freizeit-biker (4. August 2010)

schlauchi schrieb:


> Beim Spicy geht nur die Standard-Schnellspannernabe und nicht die X-12 Hinterradnabe.
> Ist das richtig?


 
Ja, aber für 2011 bekommen die Rahmen (zumindest Spicy und Froggy) scheinbar den neuen Schimano 12 x 142 Naben mit Steckachse.  
Das ist aber nicht X-12. Wie das im Detail ausschaut, und ob die Naben kompatibel mit X-12 sind weiss ich auch noch nicht.


----------



## maxxmaxx (4. August 2010)

Bei mir ist bald auch ein neuer LRS fÃ¤llig, ein Freund hat mir einen LRS mit Hope II Naben und ZTR Flow Felge, fÃ¼r 300â¬ empfohlen. Ich weiÃ aber nicht ob die Felge wirklich zuverlÃ¤ssig ist oder ob ich besser zu Mavic greifen soll. Hat jemand von euch schon Erfahrung mit der ZTR Flow Felge?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freizeit-biker (4. August 2010)

Neu für 300? da würde ich nicht lange Fackeln. Der ist z.Z. nur so günstig weil es ab nächtem Jahr scheinbar neue Felgen gibt.  z.Z. schmeissen alle Shops die Flows als Auslaufmodelle raus. Normal kostet die Felge alleine über 100  pro Stück.
Die Flow wird bei den Light Freeridern viel gefahren. Und von kaputten hab ich noch nicht viel gelesen. 
Mavic sind von der Haltbarkeit her in der Regel immer eine echte Bank. Aber sicherlich ein Stück schwerer als die Flow.


----------



## Elfchen (4. August 2010)

@maxxmaxx: wo denn bitte für 300,-? Bei wiggle is er grad teurer geworden als ich ihn kaufen wollte 
bin mir mit der Nabe noch unsicher. Für die Hope ProII gibts ja verschiedene Naben. Bei wiggle is die Beschreibung nicht so toll  weiß nicht ob da adapter bei sind etc..


----------



## maxxmaxx (4. August 2010)

Bei Fragen zum Laufradsatz wendet ihr euch am besten an den hier --> [email protected]


----------



## bonusheft (11. August 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

da mir in letzter Zeit regelmäßig die Kette nach innen abspringt, trage ich mich gerade mit dem Gedanken, eine 3-fach Kettenführung zu montieren. 

Meine Frage ist nun, welche Modelle sich überhaupt montieren lassen und welche Erfahrungen Ihr damit gemacht habt. Die ansonsten hochgelobte Dreist scheidet meines Wissens nach ja aus, wegen Innenlagermontage...

Hammerschmidt wäre eigentlich meine Lieblingsalternative, aber die läßt sich ja leider nicht verbauen. 

Oder funktionieren 2-fach Kettenführungen generell dermaßen zuverlässiger, daß sich der Verzicht aufs große Blatt lohnt? Dann könnte ich mich auch notfalls damit anfreunden.

Vielen Dank schonmal


----------



## DonBastiano (11. August 2010)

Ich habe mir vor einiger Zeit die E-Thirteen Heim3 bestellt. Die passt beim Spicy mit 3 Kettenblättern vorne.

Allerdings ist die Kettenführung im Moment nicht lieferbar und man kann mir auch noch keine Lieferzeit nennen.

Jetzt ein anderes Gedankenspiel, was muss eigentlich bei Tausch von 3fach auf 2fach Kurbel alles zusätzlich noch getauscht werden? Da ich echt bisher vielleicht 1 bis 2 mal auf dem 3ten Kettenblatt gefahren bin, überlege ich mir eine 2fach Kurbel mit Bashguard zuzulegen. Wie hoch ist da der Kostenaufwand?


----------



## Freizeit-biker (12. August 2010)

Bashguard statt des grossen KB, 36 statt 32 KB in dr Mitte. Kefü, kette Kürzen.
Thats it.
Alternativ eien komplette SLX 2-Fach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikedude001 (12. August 2010)

.... Würde noch dazu eine Kefü montieren. Z.B. E13 Backplate mit DMR Rolle. Die Rolle ist Haltbarer als die Originale.
Kostet zusammen knapp über 50,- Euros.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (12. August 2010)

Bikedude001 schrieb:


> .... Würde noch dazu eine Kefü montieren. Z.B. E13 Backplate mit DMR Rolle. Die Rolle ist Haltbarer als die Originale.
> Kostet zusammen knapp über 50,- Euros.


Passt die DMR Rolle als Ersatz an die E13 DRS Kefü? 
Ich hab die Zweig von G-Junkies an die DRS Backplate gebaut. Da muss man sich allerdings eine passende Aussenplatte feilen. Die Lochabstände der Backplate passen nicht ganz zu denen der Zweig. Dafür ist die Zweig Rolle aber einfach nur gut.


----------



## zwente (12. August 2010)

also ich kann 2 kb mit bash un kefü (blackspire stinger) nur empfehlen,
das 3te vermiss ich nicht wirklich und es wäre eh schon kaputt^^


----------



## Bikedude001 (12. August 2010)

Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> Passt die DMR Rolle als Ersatz an die E13 DRS Kefü?
> Ich hab die Zweig von G-Junkies an die DRS Backplate gebaut. Da muss man sich allerdings eine passende Aussenplatte feilen. Die Lochabstände der Backplate passen nicht ganz zu denen der Zweig. Dafür ist die Zweig Rolle aber einfach nur gut.



Passt! Man muss nur den Schlitz für die 5er Schraube etwas auffeilen, damit die M6 der DMR Rolle durchgeht.


----------



## avid49 (12. August 2010)

Beim 2011er Spicy wird kein Pressfit-Lager mehr verwendet und in Willingen hat man mir auf dem Festival-Gelände erzählt,dat is das Ding der Zukunft!!!!!!!  lol


----------



## Papa Midnight (14. August 2010)

Das wird gemacht, weil viele Fahrer bei einem Spicy eine Hammerschmidt Kurbel fahren wollen. das geht eben nur mit BSA. Bei den Zesty, X-Control, Pro Race und DH wird weiterhin das BB 92 Innenlager verbaut, das ab der EB 2011 auch bei weiteren Marken zu sehen sein wird. Was dir da erzählt wurde, passt schon.


----------



## Darkwing Duck (14. August 2010)

Ok, kann man wohl nachvollziehen, das Spicy ist wahrscheinlich das Rad aus der Palette von Lapierre, zu dem die Hammerschmidt am besten passt.
Trotzdem hoffe ich nach wie vor auf ein Pressfit-Lager für die Hammerschmidt von Sram, den bisherigen Spicy-Käufern bringt es halt herzlich wenig, wenn die neuen Modelle jetzt herkömmliche Lager bekommen.


----------



## Papa Midnight (15. August 2010)

da hatte doch mal irgendwo einer einen Adapter gebastelt...war doch hier im Fred...


----------



## JENSeits (15. August 2010)

war das nicht Locke?


----------



## bonusheft (16. August 2010)

Also irgendwie ist mir das mit der Kettenführung (2-fach oder 3-fach) immer noch nicht klar.

Die meisten sagen, daß sie das große Blatt kaum vermissen. Aber das erklärt nicht, warum ich überhaupt darauf verzichten soll. Funktionieren die 2-fach Systeme denn generell besser als die 3-fach Systeme? Und gibt es bei der Auswahl der Kefü für's Spicy irgendwelche Besonderheiten zu beachten?

Über einen Adapter für die Hammerschmidt konnte ich leider nichts finden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asha'man (16. August 2010)

1. Bashguard anstelle des großen Blatts. Das schützt deine Kettenbletter bei Feindkontakt (Steine, Wurzeln, etc.), wenn du dich mit der Bodenfreiheit verschätzt hast. Sehr sinnvoll!
2. Es gibt eine deutlich größere Auswahl an schaltbaren 2x Kettenführungen.
3. Vermisst man mit einem 36er Blatt das große Kettenblatt kaum.

Für mich genug Gründe, um ab der Bike-Kategorie Enduro (was auch immer das sein mag) nur noch zwei Blätter und schaltbare Kettenführungen zu fahren.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (16. August 2010)

Asha'man schrieb:


> 1. Bashguard anstelle des großen Blatts. Das schützt deine Kettenbletter bei Feindkontakt (Steine, Wurzeln, etc.), wenn du dich mit der Bodenfreiheit verschätzt hast. Sehr sinnvoll!
> 2. Es gibt eine deutlich größere Auswahl an schaltbaren 2x Kettenführungen.
> 3. Vermisst man mit einem 36er Blatt das große Kettenblatt kaum.
> 
> Für mich genug Gründe, um ab der Bike-Kategorie Enduro (was auch immer das sein mag) nur noch zwei Blätter und schaltbare Kettenführungen zu fahren.



Hab mir nun auch vor, die SLX-Kurbel FC-M665 mit Bash zu holen, dazu eine KeFü. Aber eine Frage wäre da noch:

Am Spicy 216 sind ja die Deore-Shifter. Was muss ich bei denen denn machen, damit die nur 2-fach schalten? Lässt sich da der dritte Raster irgendwie blockieren oder so?


----------



## dragon-777 (16. August 2010)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> Hab mir nun auch vor, die SLX-Kurbel FC-M665 mit Bash zu holen, dazu eine KeFü. Aber eine Frage wäre da noch:
> 
> Am Spicy 216 sind ja die Deore-Shifter. Was muss ich bei denen denn machen, damit die nur 2-fach schalten? Lässt sich da der dritte Raster irgendwie blockieren oder so?



Du musst den Endanschlag des Umwerfers einstellen, um den Schaltweg auf zwei Blätter zu begrenzen. Am Schalthebel musst du nichts tun, dort kannst du dann schlicht nicht weiter schalten.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (16. August 2010)

dragon-777 schrieb:


> Du musst den Endanschlag des Umwerfers einstellen, um den Schaltweg auf zwei Blätter zu begrenzen. Am Schalthebel musst du nichts tun, dort kannst du dann schlicht nicht weiter schalten.



Am Umwerfer wars mir soweit bewusst, ich dachte nur, dass sich die Schalthebel selber auch irgendwie blockieren lassen.
Danke


----------



## newbiker95 (16. August 2010)

ich hab imma noch nich geschnalt: was muss ich tun damit forn nur zwei blätter geschaltet werdenxDD
sorry bin im moment bizl schwer von begriff;D


----------



## Ultroon (17. August 2010)

Du schaltest auf das zweite Kettenblatt und drehst dann die Stellschraube, die den oberen Endanschlag des Umwerfer vorgibt, solange rein, bis du einen Wiederstand merkst. Jetzt lassen sich nur noch zwei Kettenblätter schalten, da der Endanschlag ein weiterschalten verhindert. Am Schalthebel selber mußt du im Normalfall nichts einstellen.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (17. August 2010)

NC-17 Tensioner Stinger, ISCG '05 Standard 5532

Ich vermute mal, das ist die richtige KeFü fürs Spicy 216 2010, wenn ne FC-M665 Kurbel dran kommt (36-22)?


----------



## newbiker95 (17. August 2010)

aah jetz hab ichs au verstanden
danke


----------



## geosnow (24. August 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich bin neu hier und habe ein Spicy 516 '09. Ich war am Wochenende in Laax und hatte riesen Spass. Leider muss ich zugeben., dass die Bremsen auf der NEVER END Strecke nicht genügen.

Welche Bremsen könnt ihr mir empfehlen. Neue Bremsen kaufen, oder nur die Scheiben mit Adapeter wechseln. Da ich mein Bike au einwenig tunen möchte, wäre mir lieber, keine weissen Bremsen mehr zu haben. Auf was muss ich alles achten? 

Geosnow


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vitaminc (24. August 2010)

Viel Reserven, viel Power, etwas schwerer als die Formula Bremsen = Shimano Saint !!


----------



## Ultroon (24. August 2010)

Also ich hab auf meinem gleich die Avid Elixier CR draufgemacht und bin voll zufrieden. Selbst bei Bikeparkeinsetzen ist sie nicht überfordert und bremst immer zuverlässig. Die gibt es in schwarz und weiß.


----------



## Bikedude001 (24. August 2010)

geosnow schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> ich bin neu hier und habe ein Spicy 516 '09. Ich war am Wochenende in Laax und hatte riesen Spass. Leider muss ich zugeben., dass die Bremsen auf der NEVER END Strecke nicht genügen.
> 
> ...



Solltest bei der Wahl der Bremse auch dein Gewicht mit in Betracht ziehen.
Solltest du deutlich schwerer als 80kg sein, könntest du dir gedanken um eine 4 Kolbenzange machen (Saint / Avid Code ...) ,
wenn nicht, dann reicht auch eine Bremse wir die Formula oder Avid Elixir. Am besten mit vorne 203mm und hinten mit 180/185 oder auch 203.


----------



## TheMicha (24. August 2010)

Zwischen Saint und Elixir liegt ein deutlicher Performance-Unterschied. Wenn dir die paar Gramm egal sind - schnapp dir ne Saint.
Ich bin sowohl die Elixir CR längere Zeit gefahren und fahre jetzt die Saint. Läuft bei mir (mit organischen Belägen) absolut zuverlässig mit immer gleichbleibender Bremsleistung wo die Elixir schon deutlich zu faden begann...

Beides sind aber sehr gute Bremsen!


----------



## DonBastiano (24. August 2010)

Bikedude001 schrieb:


> hinten mit 180/185 oder auch 203.



Blöde Frage, aber ich frag mich das schon länger, passt beim Spicy mit Serienmäßiger Formula RX Bremse hinten überhaupt eine 203mm Scheibe? 

Die Scheibe wird, denke ich recht knapp am Hinterbau vorbeikommen oder diesen sogar berühren. 

Hat jemand 203mm Bremsscheiben mit der Formula RX am Hinterrad?


----------



## dragon-777 (24. August 2010)

DonBastiano schrieb:


> Blöde Frage, aber ich frag mich das schon länger, passt beim Spicy mit Serienmäßiger Formula RX Bremse hinten überhaupt eine 203mm Scheibe?
> 
> Die Scheibe wird, denke ich recht knapp am Hinterbau vorbeikommen oder diesen sogar berühren.
> 
> Hat jemand 203mm Bremsscheiben mit der Formula RX am Hinterrad?



Wozu bitte eine 203er Scheibe am Spicy-Hinterrad??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DonBastiano (24. August 2010)

dragon-777 schrieb:


> Wozu bitte eine 203er Scheibe am Spicy-Hinterrad??



Im von mir zitierten Thread wird dazu geraten, jetzt mein Gedanke ob das überhaupt klappt.


----------



## geosnow (24. August 2010)

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe.


----------



## geosnow (24. August 2010)

Bikedude001 schrieb:


> Solltest du deutlich schwerer als 80kg sein, könntest du dir gedanken um eine 4 Kolbenzange machen (Saint / Avid Code ...)



Ohne Kleider bin ich 77kg.



Bikedude001 schrieb:


> wenn nicht, dann reicht auch eine Bremse wir die Formula oder Avid Elixir. Am besten mit vorne 203mm und hinten mit 180/185 oder auch 203.



Was haltet ihr von der Formula Mega, 200mm PM?


----------



## Bikedude001 (25. August 2010)

DonBastiano schrieb:


> Im von mir zitierten Thread wird dazu geraten, jetzt mein Gedanke ob das überhaupt klappt.



203mm hinten passt, zumindest am 2010er Modell. Halte ich aber auch für etwas überdimensioniert.


----------



## LB Stefan (25. August 2010)

Also 200 mm am 2008er passt auch!! Und ich halte es überhaupt nicht für überdimensioniert!!! 
Kommt halt drauf an was und wo man fährt. Wennst nur 100 hm am Stück hast geht auch ne kleinere wennst aber 1000 hm´s teilweise serpentinenartig runter willst, kommt auch ne 200er Scheibe mächtig ins schwitzen... 

Kommt halt immer drauf an.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (25. August 2010)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Also 200 mm am 2008er passt auch!! Und ich halte es überhaupt nicht für überdimensioniert!!!
> Kommt halt drauf an was und wo man fährt. Wennst nur 100 hm am Stück hast geht auch ne kleinere wennst aber 1000 hm´s teilweise serpentinenartig runter willst, kommt auch ne 200er Scheibe mächtig ins schwitzen...
> 
> Kommt halt immer drauf an.



Also ich komm beim Systemgewicht auf knapp über 100kg und auch steile Abfahrten mit 1000hm in sehr grobem Schotter, wo ich ständig am Bremsen war, brachten weder vorn noch hinten die RX mit 180er Scheiben ins Schwitzen. Vorne ist ne 200er ja noch ok, aber hinten kann ich da absolut keinen Sinn erkennen. Und ich lasse sogar recht viel Schleifen.


----------



## JENSeits (25. August 2010)

Mir reicht hinten die Standard-Scheibe fast nicht, weil ich sehr oft lange Wheelies fahre. Dabei lasse ich die Bremse sehr oft schleifen. Da wird die schon sehr gut heiß 

Ich hab aber auch noch einen: "Welche Kurbelarmlänge ist am 09'er 316er Spicy verbaut? Was würdet ihr beim L Rahmen und 196cm Körpergröße mit langen Beinen empfehlen?

LG Jens


----------



## SCHNEEMENSCH (25. August 2010)

Jens, auf jeden Fall 180 mm und wenn es das gibt auch 185er. Ich fahre die Atlas AM in 180 mm und bin auch 196 gross, habe aber verhältnismässig lange Beine so das die Kindschock 950 sogar schon zu kurz ist...

lg flo


----------



## JENSeits (25. August 2010)

Ein Leidensgenosse =)

Die KS ist bei mir auch minimal zukurz, außerdem hat sie sich beim Kurchewheelie immer mlosgedreht. Das habe ich mit einer Spezialklebemischung ausm Maschinenbau in den Griff bekommen. Allerdings sackt sie jetzt nach ausfahren und Belastung wieder ein gutes Stück ein. So fehlen mir ca. 3cm. Weiß jmd spontan worans liegt? Einmal auseinander nehmen und warten?


----------



## LB Stefan (26. August 2010)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Ein Leidensgenosse =)
> 
> Weiß jmd spontan worans liegt? Einmal auseinander nehmen und warten?



Fahr sie doch mal runter und starte sie neu.... das hilft zumindest bei windows oft 

Mhm also auf der Bike Attack hatte ich zum Training erst ne 160er Scheibe drauf... Glaub die Bremse hätte das Rennen nicht überlebt... 

War dann echt froh ne 200er montieren zu können und auch die wurde echt noch hübsch heiß. 

Möcht aber hier keiene Diskussion über 200er Scheiben lostreten... 
Wie gesagt fürs meiste reicht auch 180 aber wieso sich gegen 200 verschließen??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neo-bahamuth (26. August 2010)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Möcht aber hier keiene Diskussion über 200er Scheiben lostreten...
> Wie gesagt fürs meiste reicht auch 180 aber wieso sich gegen 200 verschließen??



Mehr Gewicht und schlechter dosierbar, weil die Hebelwirkung stärker wird. Daher würde ich nicht auf eine 200er gehn, wenn die 180er ausreicht. Wobei das Gewicht für mich egal ist. Aber ich hab 180er dran, die reichen, warum sollte ich also Neue kaufen.


----------



## t0obi (26. August 2010)

Welche Rahmenhöhe ist beim lapierre spicy 316 2010 bei einer köpergröße von 183cm und einer schrittlänge von 89 cm am sinnvollsten?


----------



## JENSeits (26. August 2010)

kann mir noch jmd bzgl. der kurbel einen tipp / rat geben?


----------



## Ultroon (26. August 2010)

@ t0obi  Ich hab die gleichen Körpergröße und Schrittlänge wie du und fahre einen M Rahmen. Ist, wie ich finde, genau die richtige Größe.


----------



## t0obi (27. August 2010)

ok also lieber ein 46cm Rahmen statt 50cm ist es dann dadurch auch ein bisschen verspielter oder?
mfg


----------



## Ultroon (27. August 2010)

Ja auf jeden Fall. Ich hab mittlerweile nen 40 er Vorbau und nen 760 er Lenker drauf, da ich auch öfters in den Bikepark gehe. Und trotzdem läßt sich das Rad auch auf Tour noch einsetzen.


----------



## t0obi (27. August 2010)

Hmm auf deinen Bildern ist die Sattlestütze ein bisschen sehr weit ausgefahren macht da ein L nicht mehr Sinn?

mfg


----------



## Ultroon (28. August 2010)

Ist eine Geschmackssache. Ich fahre halt sowohl Tour, als auch im Bikepark damit. Daher finde ich die Rahmengröße passend. Würde ich nur Tour fahren, hätte ich eventuell auch das L geholt.


----------



## zwente (30. August 2010)

so zwei neue speichen im HR... jetzt kanns weitergehen! scheiß ast da ;-)


kann mir mal jemand erzählen warum die speichen vom XT 776 LRS so teuer sind? nur wegen der besondren bauform oder einfach weil keine andren passen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bonusheft (30. August 2010)

Das ist halt oft das Problem bei diesen System-LRS. Die Speichen sind irgendwelche Sonderkonstruktionen, Speichen von der Stange passen in der Regel nicht. Und dadurch wird's teurer...

Was hast Du denn für die Speichen bezahlt (evtl. werde ich mir ein paar auf Vorrat anschaffen)?


----------



## zwente (30. August 2010)

normalerweise fast 10 â¬ das stÃ¼ck .....


----------



## mistertom52070 (30. August 2010)

zwente schrieb:


> normalerweise fast 10  das stück .....



Sowas ist doch echt eine Frechheit, ich weiß schon warum ich nur "Standard" fahre.


----------



## geosnow (30. August 2010)

Ich hätte einen 50km gefahrenen LRS vom 516 '09er, den ich nicht brauche. Falls jemand interesse hat, würde ich ihn mit den originalen Pneus verkaufen.


----------



## geosnow (31. August 2010)

Bitte entschuldigt die vielleicht dumme Frage, aber wie stelle ich die Dämpfer optimal für einen Pumptrack und Jumpline ein? Bis jetzt fahre ich hinten (sag auf 21) auf "zu" und fast kein Rebound und vorne auf 130mm und wenig Rebound. 

Gruss und Dank


----------



## JENSeits (31. August 2010)

Wir bräuchten den Namen deines Dämpfers und dein Gewicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## geosnow (31. August 2010)

Sorry, gewicht ist umgefähr 76kg ohne kleider. Dämpfer und Gabel sind die ab Werk: Fox 36 Talas R '09 (100 - 130 - 160) und Fox RP 23 '09 (215x63).


----------



## JENSeits (31. August 2010)

Mit dem Dämpfer habe ich leider keine Erfahrungswerte, aber dir werden hier noch welche helfen können 


@ all: Ich hab auch noch einen: reicht es, wenn ich mir die SLX Kurbel  http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/MTB/Antrieb-und-Schaltung/Kurbel/2/3-fach/Shimano-SLX-Kurbelgarnitur-FC-M660::11868.html so bestelle für mein 316, oder muss ich noch Lager und Adapter mitbestellen?


LG Jens


----------



## Freizeit-biker (1. September 2010)

Wenn die Lager noch OK sind, dann reicht das. Sonst brauchst du statt der beiliegenden BSA Lager Pressfit Lager. 

Und für den Einbau gewisse Erfahrung. Der Einbau erfolgt vom Prinziep her so wie das Einpressen eines neuen Steuersatzes. Also entweder lehrbuchgemäß mit Spezialwerkzeug oder Improvisiert mit Holzbrettern und Gewindestange.


----------



## JENSeits (1. September 2010)

Oh mann, da hätte ich doch mal lieber bei Micha kaufen sollen ... So kann ich ja schlecht zu ihm hingehen


----------



## geosnow (2. September 2010)

Ich habe eine Frage zur Garantie des Spicys. Auf der Lapierre-Homepage wird das Spicy als Big Mountainbike verkauft. Ist es definiert, wie hoch die Sprünge/Drops sein dürfen, damit die Garantie bei Rahmenbruch noch bestehen bleibt?


----------



## toranoxx (2. September 2010)

Hi,
bin neu hier im Forum! Mein Spicy 2010 (Bilder sind leider nicht besonders).


----------



## neo-bahamuth (2. September 2010)

toranoxx schrieb:


> Hi,
> bin neu hier im Forum! Mein Spicy 2010 (Bilder sind leider nicht besonders).



Ich poste das mal in groß *g*


----------



## newbiker95 (2. September 2010)

wow sieht schick aus 
wie funtz den deine ks so?
haste das auch schon mit den komischen streifen darauf?


----------



## hopfer (2. September 2010)

in Groß schaut es wirklich gut aus!

und natürlich Willkommen im Forum!


----------



## toranoxx (3. September 2010)

newbiker95 schrieb:


> wow sieht schick aus
> wie funtz den deine ks so?
> haste das auch schon mit den komischen streifen darauf?


 
Klar, die Streifen gehören dazu. Mit Funktion bisher keine Probleme. 
Zum Ende der Saison kriegt Papa sie zurück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikedude001 (4. September 2010)

Hab in meinem Fotoalbum Bilder von den neuen Lapierres. Preise sind auch schon raus, muss ich noch eingeben.... folgen bald.


----------



## Paramedicus (6. September 2010)

Hallo! Ne frage: kann ich beim spicy den fox float dämpfer auch umdrehen? Ich bleib mit der hose ständig am ventil hängen. Es ist jetzt auf der linken seite und schaut nach oben, wenn ichs drehe, dann rechts unten. Ginge das ohne probleme?  Danke, Doc


----------



## Bikedude001 (6. September 2010)

Müsste gehen oder zieh ne engere Hose an.... aber nicht zu eng !


----------



## Paramedicus (6. September 2010)

Lycra:kotz:   

Nee,ich dreh den....
btw die hosen sind schon anliegend......


----------



## neo-bahamuth (7. September 2010)

Paramedicus schrieb:


> Lycra:kotz:
> 
> Nee,ich dreh den....
> btw die hosen sind schon anliegend......



Also ich fahr auch mit recht weiten Shorts, bin da aber noch nie hängen geblieben


----------



## Papa Midnight (7. September 2010)

Wenn du hängenbleibst oder nicht mehr laufen kannst ist die Hose zu weit. Hab ich gehört.


----------



## S1las (8. September 2010)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Wenn du hängenbleibst oder nicht mehr laufen kannst ist die Hose zu weit. Hab ich gehört.



XDD
zuverlaessig eh und je - der "Papa Midnight-Index"


----------



## LB Stefan (8. September 2010)

Bin aber auch schon ein paar mal mit der Hose hängen geblieben. 
Is aber nix weiter passiert und die Hose hats a immer ausgehalten


----------



## blackleaf (9. September 2010)

weiß jemand wie viel das 2011er spicy 216 wiegt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neo-bahamuth (9. September 2010)

blackleaf schrieb:


> weiÃ jemand wie viel das 2011er spicy 216 wiegt?



laut Katalog glaub 100g schwerer als das 2010er, also 14,9kg in M.
Liegt wohl am tapered Steuerrohr und Steckachse hinten. Preis wohl 2349â¬ (was ich nun einfach zuviel finde bei der Ausstattung, die 1999â¬ waren da schon meine Schmerzgrenze, und es war geil grÃ¼n).
Eine so krasse ErhÃ¶hung sehe ich als nicht gerechtfertigt an, da wÃ¼rd ich komplett SLX oder ne leichtere Gabel erwarten.


----------



## avid49 (9. September 2010)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> laut Katalog glaub 100g schwerer als das 2010er, also 14,9kg in M.
> Liegt wohl am tapered Steuerrohr und Steckachse hinten. Preis wohl 2349 (was ich nun einfach zuviel finde bei der Ausstattung, die 1999 waren da schon meine Schmerzgrenze, und es war geil grün).
> Eine so krasse Erhöhung sehe ich als nicht gerechtfertigt an, da würd ich komplett SLX oder ne leichtere Gabel erwarten.





Speiseeis hat es auch mal versucht......mit den überzogenen Preisen!
Schnell gab es dann zum Saison-Ende ohne Probleme 25%!!

Warten wir's ab.........


----------



## Crazyfist (12. September 2010)

Hallo,

bin seit Freitag stolzer Besitzer eines Spicy 316.
Das Bike macht echt extrem viel Spaß!!

Bei der ersten Ausfahrt sind mir jedoch gleich 2 Sachen aufgefallen, die mir etwas komisch vorgekommen sind:
1. "knackst" es bei jedem festeren Tritt in die Pedale im Rahmen, im Bereich des Tretlagers - kann er sein, dass deises schon von Werk aus defekt ist?

und
2. ist die hintere Bremse sehr unruhig. Wenn ich sie stärker betätige fängt sie zu rattern an.

Und gleich noch eine Frage: ist es normal, dass die Bremsen vorne und hinten laut quietshen? Oder ist das, weil sie neu sind...
Danke im Voraus für eure Antworten!


----------



## newbiker95 (12. September 2010)

also das mit dem quietschen is weil se neu sind...
bei dem rest hab ich auch kein plan


----------



## alex1980 (12. September 2010)

falls du dieses markdurchdringende hochfrequente Gefiepse meinst, das ist leider nicht weil sie neu sind, sondern weil es Formula sind.


----------



## avid49 (12. September 2010)

alex1980 schrieb:


> falls du dieses markdurchdringende hochfrequente Gefiepse meinst, das ist leider nicht weil sie neu sind, sondern weil es Formula sind.



Genau,habe sie sofort verkauft und Avid 7 angeschraubt...jetzt ist Ruhe!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikedude001 (12. September 2010)

Crazyfist schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bin seit Freitag stolzer Besitzer eines Spicy 316.
> Das Bike macht echt extrem viel Spaß!!
> ...



Das knacken kann von der unteren Hauptlagerschraube kommen (links 17er Sechskant / rechts 6er Inbus hinterm Tretlager) . Die sind am Werk oft nicht feste genug angezogen.
Das quietschen der Bremsen ist normal.


----------



## DonBastiano (13. September 2010)

alex1980 schrieb:


> falls du dieses markdurchdringende hochfrequente Gefiepse meinst, das ist leider nicht weil sie neu sind, sondern weil es Formula sind.



Mir sparts die Klingel ;-)

Wegen dem Knacken, das Problem hatte ich auch. Ich war immer der Meinung das Knacken kommt vom Tretlager. 

Per Zufall habe ich dann mal die Schrauben vom Vorbau nachgezogen, seitdem ist das Knacken weg. 

Vielleicht hilfts ja auch.

Viele Grüße
Basti


----------



## newbiker95 (13. September 2010)

iwie sinds immer die sachen die man am wenigsten vermutet xDD


----------



## tebis (14. September 2010)

Bikedude001 schrieb:


> Das knacken kann von der unteren Hauptlagerschraube kommen (links 17er Sechskant / rechts 6er Inbus hinterm Tretlager) . Die sind am Werk oft nicht feste genug angezogen.



Welches Drehmoment empfiehlst Du hier?

Gruß

tebis


----------



## hopfer (14. September 2010)

steht doch drauf!?
18-20NM


----------



## tebis (14. September 2010)

Echt? Ich habe gestern geschaut, aber nichts entdecken können.
Muß ich heute Abend direkt nochmal nachsehen.

Danke!


tebis


----------



## Bikedude001 (14. September 2010)

Nee da steht nix drauf. Konnte im Handbuch nichts finden, würde sagen 30-35 Nm.


----------



## JENSeits (14. September 2010)

doch bei manchen steht was drauf. bei mir ist die neue schraube auch ohne beschriftung


----------



## Paramedicus (14. September 2010)

Hallo! Weiß jemand von euch wieviel der lrs vom 316 spicy "nacksch" wiegt? (shimano525,vorne mit steckachse,felgen alexrims.) Und die rubber queen sind ja mit schlauch, wieviel spar ich an gewicht bei der tubeless version? Danke fürs antworten......


----------



## tebis (14. September 2010)

hopfer schrieb:


> steht doch drauf!?
> 18-20NM





Bikedude001 schrieb:


> Nee da steht nix drauf. Konnte im Handbuch nichts finden, würde sagen 30-35 Nm.




Ich hab jetzt nochmal geschaut. Bei mir steht nichts drauf. 18-20Nm oder 30-35Nm sind allerdings doch eine ordentliche Spanne. 

@Bikedude001
Wie kommst Du auf den Wert?

Gruß


tebis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikedude001 (15. September 2010)

Reden wir von der gleichen Schraube? Die des unteren Lagerpunktes hinter dem Tretlager? 
Die wurde 2010 geändert und bei keinem Modell nach 2009 habe ich einen Aufdruck gesehen.
Das ist ein groß dimensioniertes Gewinde, welches locker 30 Nm verträgt. 20Nm ist definitiv zu wenig. Die Schraube muss fester angezogen werden, als Lapierre das ab Werk tut. 
Speziell bei den Carbonmodellen fängt der Hinterbau an zu knacken, wenn Bewegung in die Lagerung kommt.


----------



## tebis (15. September 2010)

Bikedude001 schrieb:


> Reden wir von der gleichen Schraube? Die des unteren Lagerpunktes hinter dem Tretlager?
> Die wurde 2010 geändert und bei keinem Modell nach 2009 habe ich einen Aufdruck gesehen.
> Das ist ein groß dimensioniertes Gewinde, welches locker 30 Nm verträgt. 20Nm ist definitiv zu wenig. Die Schraube muss fester angezogen werden, als Lapierre das ab Werk tut.
> Speziell bei den Carbonmodellen fängt der Hinterbau an zu knacken, wenn Bewegung in die Lagerung kommt.



Danke 

Gruß

tebis


----------



## maggse (26. September 2010)

Paramedicus schrieb:


> Hallo! Weiß jemand von euch wieviel der lrs vom 316 spicy "nacksch" wiegt? (shimano525,vorne mit steckachse,felgen alexrims.) Und die rubber queen sind ja mit schlauch, wieviel spar ich an gewicht bei der tubeless version? Danke fürs antworten......



Ist glaub ich der gleiche LRS wie vom 216. Wiegt bei mir:

Vorderrad komplett(ohne Maxle): 2205g
Hinterrad komplett (ohne SSP): 2950g
wobei RubberQueen: 810g
Schlauch: 236g
Maxle: 95g
Bremsscheiben (lt Hersteller): 121g

Also doch einiges an tuning Potenzial 

Lg,
maggse


----------



## Paramedicus (26. September 2010)

Ok, vielen dank! Mal sehen wie der lrs den bikepark überlebt

Aber mal ernsthaft, gibt es von LP ne freigabe fürn bikepark beim spicy?
Wobei so ne kranken 7m Drops nicht gefahren werden......


----------



## DonBastiano (26. September 2010)

Das Spicy hat eine Bikeparkfreigabe, keine Sorge.

Warum denkst du dass der Laufradsatz schnell die Grätsche macht? So schlecht sind die AlexRims FR30 nicht wirklich. Nicht leicht aber auch nicht schlecht.

Viele Grüße
Basti


----------



## Paramedicus (26. September 2010)

Dachte eher dran das die Shimanonaben die sache nicht überstehen....Oder ist das einfach nur wieder dieser "billig ist mist" Gedanke dem ich da verfalle?


----------



## Ultroon (26. September 2010)

Also ich kann dir sagen, daß der LRS mächtig was aushält. Vor einer Woche war ich in WInterberg, da hat sich im Anlieger mein hinterer Mantel von der Felge verabschiedet, was zur folge hatte, daß mein Hinterrad blockiert hat und ich nen massiven Abflug hingelegt hab. Aber die Felge hat nix.


----------



## newbiker95 (27. September 2010)

sidn die alexrims nich sogar am tues von yt?!


----------



## DonBastiano (27. September 2010)

Nein, sind andere von Alexrims. Auf dem Spicy 316 sind die FR30 von Alexrims.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## newbiker95 (27. September 2010)

achso xD


----------



## Paramedicus (27. September 2010)

Felge ok, schwer genug isse ja
Aber die nabe?


----------



## maggse (27. September 2010)

Paramedicus schrieb:


> Felge ok, schwer genug isse ja
> Aber nie nabe?



Vergleicht man die Alex mit (30mm Aussenw. / 23mm Maulw. und 495g mit der allseits beliebten ZTR Flow (28mm Aussenw. / 22.6 Maulw.) mit 470g ist das Gewicht meiner Meinung nach vollkommen in Ordnung für eine AllMountain-/Endurofelge in der Breite.

Wegen der Deore Lager brauchst du dir glaub ich keine Sorgen machen, die sind schwer und robust (und wenns eins schrottest bist du wenigstens etwas Gewicht los  )

Lg,
maggse


----------



## Paramedicus (27. September 2010)

Da reichts dann vllt echt wenn ich nur die naben tausche wenn se durch sind. 
Hätte mich für die hope endschieden welche aber vom gewicht her dasselbe wiegen dürften. Da fahr ich deore bis zum bitteren ende


----------



## Bikedude001 (27. September 2010)

Die Deore hinten wiegt fast doppelt so viel wie die Hope...


----------



## maggse (27. September 2010)

Bikedude001 schrieb:


> Die Deore hinten wiegt fast doppelt so viel wie die Hope...



Yup, Deore bei 495g für ~15-20
DTSwiss 340er ~330g ~160
DTSwiss 240er, Hope, Acros ~irgendwo bei 270 g 

wenn ichs noch so circa im Kopf habe, leider ist die preiswerte Hope(hinten) fürs Freeriden im Wald einfach zu laut. Vorne allerdings top!

Lg,
maggse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paramedicus (27. September 2010)

Echt??? War neulich bei nem Händler und der hat die Hope auf die Waage gelegt. Meine es waren hinten bissl über 400g. Aber vllt war auch die Waage Grütze. Dann wirds wohl übern winter die Hope werden

Danke an euch!


----------



## newbiker95 (28. September 2010)

wat hope zu laut fürn walt??!! halloooo was is das denn


----------



## maggse (28. September 2010)

Kurze Frage: Passen die Schaltaugen mit folgenden Artikelnummern auf mein 2010e Spicy:

00527001 Farbe?
00527014 is glaub ich grün

Danke,
maggse


----------



## Bikedude001 (28. September 2010)

maggse schrieb:


> Kurze Frage: Passen die Schaltaugen mit folgenden Artikelnummern auf mein 2010e Spicy:
> 
> 00527001 Farbe?
> 00527014 is glaub ich grün
> ...



00527014 ist grün
00527001 ist für Technik FS 700-900 müsste silber sein und auch passen.


----------



## maggse (28. September 2010)

Bikedude001 schrieb:


> 00527014 ist grün
> 00527001 ist für Technik FS 700-900 müsste silber sein und auch passen.



Vielen Dank


----------



## maxxmaxx (5. Oktober 2010)

Leute, ich bin gerade etwas verwirrt.
Ich wollte den Dämpfer aus dem Spicy (Float R) verkaufen, laut Katalog hat dieser eine EBL von 216mm, allerdings habe ich mir bevor ich dies nachgeguckt hab, mal ein Lineal und Bleistift geschnappt um die EBL so zu bestimmen. Ich habe einen Abstand von 220mm gemessen, von Mitte Dämpferauge zu Mitte Dämpferauge.
Welche EBL hat der Dämpfer denn nun 216mm oder 222mm?

Für schnelle Hilfe wäre ich sehr dankbar.
Gruß Max


----------



## Bikedude001 (5. Oktober 2010)

216mm Einbaulänge


----------



## maxxmaxx (5. Oktober 2010)

Ok, danke 
Aber wie kommt es dann, dass ich ca. 220mm messe, hängt das damit zusammen, dass es "High Volume" is?


----------



## Darkwing Duck (5. Oktober 2010)

Wahrscheinlich eher damit:



maxxmaxx schrieb:


> ... ein Lineal und Bleistift ...



Das "High Volume" könnte dir dabei natürlich auch im Weg sein und eine genauere Messung verhindern 

Um auch noch was halbwegs produktives beizutragen: Falls du keinen Messschieber zur Hand hast, versuch doch mal, in beide Dämpferaugen irgendetwas hineinzustecken (z.B. Bleistifte?), dann musst du mit deinem Lineal nicht an der Luftkammer "entlangpeilen"


----------



## maxxmaxx (5. Oktober 2010)

Sorry, ich hatte gerade ein enorm dickes Brett vorm Kopf. Die Sache hat sich erledigt, wobei das weniger an der ungenauen Messmethode lag, als viel mehr daran, dass ich einen FETTEN, aber wirklich FETTEN, Denkfehler hatte. Ich glaub ich geh nochmal zurück in die Grundschule, da lernt man glaub ich wie man Zahlen zu lesen hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (5. Oktober 2010)

maxxmaxx schrieb:


> Sorry, ich hatte gerade ein enorm dickes Brett vorm Kopf. Die Sache hat sich erledigt, wobei das weniger an der ungenauen Messmethode lag, als viel mehr daran, dass ich einen FETTEN, aber wirklich FETTEN, Denkfehler hatte. Ich glaub ich geh nochmal zurück in die Grundschule, da lernt man glaub ich wie man Zahlen zu lesen hat



War dann wohl eher ein Lesefehler als ein Denkfehler wa ?


----------



## maxxmaxx (6. Oktober 2010)

Ich dachte mir doch glatt von 220mm zu 216mm, da sind ja  4cm zu viel 



Die Messmethode an sich war gar nicht so verkehrt, weil ich eigtl. einen dicken Filzstift anstatt eines Bleistiftes verwendet hatte und dieser exakt durch das Dämpferauge gepasst hat. Im Endeffekt bin ich auch auf 216mm gekommen. Aber wie schon gesagt, das Brett vorm Kopp war einfach zu groß


----------



## DonBastiano (6. Oktober 2010)

So, jetzt muss ich euch doch auch noch glatt an den Neuerungen an meinem Spicy 316 teilhaben lassen.

1. Ich habe das große Kettenblatt gegen eine schaltbare e.thirteen Heim2 Kettenführung mit Turbocharger Bashguard getauscht
-> super Sache, 3tes Kettenblatt vermisse ich echt überhaupt nicht, und kein Geklapper mehr und keine Springer der Kette mehr

2. Heute die erste Ausfahrt mit der Crankbrothers Joplin Sattelstütze
-> absolut genial und super praktisch! Eine Investition die sich echt lohnt. 

Also nur ein kleiner Bericht, was sich bei mir so getan hat.

Schönen Abend euch allen,
viele Grüße
Basti


----------



## zwente (6. Oktober 2010)

maxxmaxx schrieb:


> Ich dachte mir doch glatt von 220mm zu 216mm, da sind ja 4cm zu viel


 
nich ganz....


----------



## Bikedude001 (7. Oktober 2010)

Aber doch fast !


----------



## Darkwing Duck (7. Oktober 2010)

Besser kurzzeitig 4 cm Brett vorm Kopf als einen 4 cm zu langen Dämpfer kaufen


----------



## Marki72 (7. Oktober 2010)

Hallo!
Kann Dir nur beipflichten! Hatte heute das Spicy 916 den ganzen Tag und bin damit auf der Kampenwand beim Testen gewesen. Hammerteil! Habs danach gleich angezahlt und noch kleinere Änderungen beauftragt.
Noch eine Frage an alle Lapierre Zesty und Spicy Fahrer: Gibt es irgendeine vernünftige Möglichkeit für einen Flaschenhalter???
Von der Trinkblase bin ich weniger begeistert!

Viele Grüße
Marki


----------



## tebis (7. Oktober 2010)

Es gibt von SKS einen Adapter um den Flaschenhalter an der Sattelstütze zu befestigen. Schau mal hier:
http://www.sks-germany.com/?l=de&a=...er&PHPSESSID=8391eb2647b51a5ebb186367dd51d565

Gruß

tebis


----------



## Papa Midnight (8. Oktober 2010)

Dann kommste aber mit deinem zweitbesten Stück nicht mehr hinter den Sattel...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marki72 (9. Oktober 2010)

tebis schrieb:


> Es gibt von SKS einen Adapter um den Flaschenhalter an der Sattelstütze zu befestigen. Schau mal hier:
> http://www.sks-germany.com/?l=de&a=...er&PHPSESSID=8391eb2647b51a5ebb186367dd51d565
> 
> Gruß
> ...



Danke für den Hinweis! Hab jetzt noch bei `Bike Hardest` einen Triatlonhalter für die Sattelstütze aus Carbon gesehen. Schaut geil aus, weiß bloß nicht ob das mit einer Remote Sattelstütze hinhaut?

Viele Grüße


----------



## tebis (9. Oktober 2010)

Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass der SKS-Halter auch an das Sattelrohr des Rahmens vom Spicy paßt. Dann hättest Du auch keine Probleme mit absenkbarer Sattelstütze. Damit dürfte dann auch "Popo hinterm Sattel" funktionieren 

Gruß


tebis


----------



## S1las (9. Oktober 2010)

Nimm doch einfach einen Trinkrucksack - bist du weitaus besser bedient als mit so einer 0,5l Plastikflasche. Bei meinem passen 3 Liter rein, die ich bei Tagestouren locker verbrate. Kannst auch noch Werkzeug, Ersatzschlaeuche usw. mitnehmen. Einfach komfortabler. 

Und ganz nebenbei, wenn du dein Spicy ausfährst wird so ein Flaschenhalter schnell zum Sicherheitsrisiko.

Ich hoffe ich konnte wenigstens ein bisschen überzeugen.


----------



## Papa Midnight (9. Oktober 2010)

Und wenn du dich mal auf den Rücken packst, ist das auch nicht mehr so schlimm.


----------



## Marki72 (10. Oktober 2010)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Dann kommste aber mit deinem zweitbesten Stück nicht mehr hinter den Sattel...



Da geb ich Dir recht! Werd mich wohl doch mit der Trinkblase anfreunden müssen. Ich hatte halt so ein Ding schon mal vor 7 - 8 Jahren. Ich denk die Dinger sind mittlerweile auch schon besser geworden.

Gruß 
Marki


----------



## S1las (10. Oktober 2010)

Marki72 schrieb:


> Da geb ich Dir recht! Werd mich wohl doch mit der Trinkblase anfreunden müssen. Ich hatte halt so ein Ding schon mal vor 7 - 8 Jahren. Ich denk die Dinger sind mittlerweile auch schon besser geworden.
> 
> Gruß
> Marki



Ich hatte bisher noch nie Probleme mit meinem Camelback . Passt viel rein und hat bisher auch so ziemlich jeden Sturz mitgemacht ohne sich zu beschweren.
Ab und an sollte das Mundstück halt ausgetauscht werden (bei mir jetzt vor kurzem geschehen - nach 1 1/2 Jahren Nutzung).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bonusheft (11. Oktober 2010)

So, jetzt wollte ich mich auch nochmal wegen einer Kettenführung melden.

Ich habe vor, eine e.thirteen Heim2 2-fach Kettenführung zu holen und das 32er gegen ein 36er Kettenblatt zu tauschen.

Meine Frage ist nun: gibt es bei dieser Kettenblattkombination Probleme mit dem 3-fach XT-Umwerfer? Ich frage deshalb, weil es ja zumindest in der SLX-Gruppe spezielle 2-fach Umwerfer gibt,die für Schaltvorgänge von 22 auf 36 Zähne ausgelegt sein sollen.

Edit: Daß die Anschläge neu eingestellt werden müssen, ist klar...


----------



## geosnow (11. Oktober 2010)

bonusheft schrieb:


> Ich habe vor, eine e.thirteen Heim2 2-fach Kettenführung zu holen und das 32er gegen ein 36er Kettenblatt zu tauschen.
> 
> Meine Frage ist nun: gibt es bei dieser Kettenblattkombination Probleme mit dem 3-fach XT-Umwerfer? Ich frage deshalb, weil es ja zumindest in der SLX-Gruppe spezielle 2-fach Umwerfer gibt,die für Schaltvorgänge von 22 auf 36 Zähne ausgelegt sein sollen.



Mir hat der Züricher Händler am 516 bei der Montage der E13 DRS beide Kettenblätter ausgewechselt und natürlich verrechnet:
22 gegen 24 und 32 gegen 36, da es anscheinend mit der Kombination 22/36 Probleme gäbe. Der SLX Umwerfer funktioniert einwandfrei, aber ich kann mich nicht wirklich an das 24er Blatt gewöhnen.


----------



## Asha'man (11. Oktober 2010)

Ich fahre 22/36 mit SLX Umwerfer und absolut problemlos. Der Sprung ist zwar recht groß, aber noch ok und schaltet sich sehr gut.


----------



## bonusheft (11. Oktober 2010)

@Asha'man: Das klingt doch schon ganz gut. Ist es der "normale" Umwerfer für 3-fach oder dieser 2-fach Umwerfer?


----------



## geosnow (11. Oktober 2010)

Asha'man schrieb:


> Ich fahre 22/36 mit SLX Umwerfer und absolut problemlos. Der Sprung ist zwar recht groß, aber noch ok und schaltet sich sehr gut.



Könnte es sein, dass mein Händler ein 22er XT Blatt für einen andere Kunden gebraucht hat? Er hat mir 2 Wochen später ein anderes 22 Shimano Blatt gegeben.


----------



## zwente (13. Oktober 2010)

edit: alles klar, die buchse mit der gleitbeschichtung fehlt^^


----------



## Fabian316 (13. Oktober 2010)

Hi,
ich verkaufe ein 09er spicy mit van r dämpfer und allerlei zubehör preis 1499 Verhandlungsbasis könnt ja mal bei meinen Bildern gucken wer interesse hat einfach pn 
lg fabian


----------



## newbiker95 (14. Oktober 2010)

komplett?


----------



## Fabian316 (14. Oktober 2010)

Ja sogar mit sattel  ne kleiner scherz guck bei meinen pics is en vanr dämpfer drin + pedale+ noch en lenker+ mittelharte feder (da harte verbaut (in gabel) und noch en paar kleinigkeiten wie neuer lenker(verbaut (vice) un leg noch en syncros fr drauf) andere griffe ..... an dem bike is ziemlich viel im laufe des letzten jahres asgetauscht worden unteranderem ist schon das dritte schaltwerk drin da beim ersten von hausaus kaputt und dann is das schaltauge flöten gegangen mitsamt dem schaltwerk also und noch viele andere sachen guck einfach bei bildern da is eig. alles gezeigt und beschrieben un wenn du ( ich darf doch du sagen? ) dann noch fragen hast pn ich geb dir dann meine nummer oder e-mail 

ride on fabian


----------



## Lainserver3000 (15. Oktober 2010)

Hi ,

Ich habe mal eine Frage an euch:

Besitze das 2009er Spicy 516 (weiß mit roten elox Teilen) .
Will mir den Race Face Atlas Lenker dran bauen.


Welcher Vorbau würde dazu passen? (soll kürzer sein als der Thomson der dran ist)


Was ich vor habe ist: LRS Chris King Nabe(blau), Sapim Speichen,blaue Nippel, ZTR Flow Felge, dazu dann der blaue Race Face Lenker (soll mit dem rot u dem weiß ein Kontrast eingehen ^^)


Vielen Dank im Voraus wegen den "Vorbau" Vorschlägen 

LG Marcus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## geosnow (15. Oktober 2010)

Lainserver3000 schrieb:


> Besitze das 2009er Spicy 516 (weiß mit roten elox Teilen) .
> Will mir den Race Face Atlas Lenker dran bauen.
> 
> Welcher Vorbau würde dazu passen? (soll kürzer sein als der Thomson der dran ist)



Thomson x4 elite 50mm anstatt 70mm. Passt perfekt, da auch die Sattelstütze von Thomson ist. Ein andere Combo wäre schlecht, da du ja den RF Atlas low rizer in blau kaufen willst. 

Weitere Farbspielereinen bleiben dir nicht. BB sind innen und ich weiss nicht, ob ein CK Headset in Frage kommt.  Vielleicht ist es dann zu viel des Guten.


----------



## Lainserver3000 (15. Oktober 2010)

Vielen Dank für deine Info hab den mir auch schon angeschaut von Thomson u auch einen von Kodex aber den gibt es wohl nur in 40mm u da bin ich mir ni sicher ob das zu kurz ist.... hab eh ein Problem da ich lange Kräten habe aber nen kurzen Oberkörper. Da fühlt man sich immer sehr gestreckt auf dem Bike


----------



## terence007 (21. Oktober 2010)

Wer wissen will wie sein spicy mit einer anderen lackierung aussehen würde:

http://212.184.106.235/koenig/bike.html


----------



## Darkwing Duck (21. Oktober 2010)

Hehe, coole Idee  Selber gemacht? Wenn ja, das "G" in RGB steht für grün, nicht für gelb. Sieht man auch, wenn man nur den mittleren Regler allein nach ganz rechts schiebt


----------



## geosnow (21. Oktober 2010)

terence007 schrieb:


> Wer wissen will wie sein spicy mit einer anderen lackierung aussehen würde:
> 
> http://212.184.106.235/koenig/bike.html



geiles tool!   gibts das auch für andere bikes.


----------



## terence007 (21. Oktober 2010)

ja. selbst gemacht. Welches Bike hättest du denn im Sinn? Vielleicht ist das ja recht einfach ?!


----------



## geosnow (21. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab mir ein Uzzi diese Woche bestellt. Jedoch wäre es cool, wenn man alle möglichen Komponenten einfärben könnte. Ich glaube, bei Liteville git es ein ähnliches Tool.

Schön wäre natürlich ein Tool mit:
Rahmen
Gabel: single oder twin und Länge
Felgen
Speichen
Naben
Kefü
Kurbel
Vorbau
Sattel
etc.

Ich denke aber, dass dies viel zu aufwendig ist.


----------



## terence007 (21. Oktober 2010)

ja das wäre ein wenig mehr aufwand ;-)


----------



## LB Stefan (22. Oktober 2010)

nice


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## newbiker95 (22. Oktober 2010)

cooles tool
wie macht man en sowas ?


----------



## terence007 (23. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe in Adobe Flash das bike in den hintergrund gelegt und dann noch mal den rahmen freigestellt darüber. diesen kann man über filter verändern. oberste schicht sind dann noch mal die schriftzüge, damit die schön weiß beleiben und sich nicht mit einfärben. that´s it.


----------



## newbiker95 (26. Oktober 2010)

kannman das da nich noch so machen da man die schrift und soweiter getrent vom lack färben kann??


----------



## zwente (30. Oktober 2010)

n'abend,

mir ist eben beim Einstellen meines dhx air aufgefalln das der sag indicator nich mehr stimmt... das Ding steht in Ausgangsstellung vor der Null (als wäre der Dämpfer länger)!
Hab bisher 3 Dämpfer drinne gehabt, alle 3 von Fox, alle 216mm EBL (gemessen) und 3 mal die selben Buchsen. Immer war der Indicator bei genau auf der Null, bis jetzt.

Jemand ne Idee?


----------



## LB Stefan (30. Oktober 2010)

Schraube am indicator lösen, indicator auf null stellen, schraube fest ziehen... Problem gelöst 

Und wieder ein glückliches community Mitglied


----------



## Papa Midnight (30. Oktober 2010)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Schraube am indicator lösen, indicator auf null stellen, schraube fest ziehen... Problem gelöst
> 
> Und wieder ein glückliches community Mitglied


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zwente (30. Oktober 2010)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Schraube am indicator lösen, indicator auf null stellen, schraube fest ziehen... Problem gelöst
> 
> Und wieder ein glückliches community Mitglied



um genau zu sein wäre ich glücklich wenn du ned idee hättest WARUM das so ist!
die schelle nachdren is ja kindergarten und löst nicht die fragestellung...


----------



## geosnow (30. Oktober 2010)

zwente schrieb:


> Hab bisher 3 Dämpfer drinne gehabt, alle 3 von Fox, alle 216mm EBL
> Jemand ne Idee?



Welcher fährt sich am besten am Spicy?


----------



## zwente (31. Oktober 2010)

mitm rp2 war ich nich so zufrieden weil entweder er spricht geil aber läuft dann gefahr durchzuknalln oder andersrum, nen richtigen mittelweg hab ich nich gefunden.
der zweite war nur kurz eingebaut und wieder raus da irgendwas mit den buchsen nich gestimmt hat.
den dhx air 5 bin ich noch am abstimmen, aber grob kann ich schon sagen das man ihn besser abstimmen kann (weil mehr einstellmöglichkeiten).


----------



## LB Stefan (31. Oktober 2010)

Vielleicht bist du mal mit deiner Short dran hängen geblieben und hast ihn verstellt... 

Vielleicht hat dein Dhx doch nicht 216 mm einbaulänge...

Vielleicht bist gestürzt und dabei an nem Ast mit'n Indikator hängen geblieben.

Vielleicht wollten dir kleine Kinder einen Scherz spielen und haben ihn dir verstellt, vielleicht hat er sich durch die thermoplastische Verformung der sitzstrebe von selbst verdreht.....

P.s. Die letzten vielleichts nicht ganz so ernst nehmen aber es is wirklich schwer von der ferne eine Diagnose abzugeben. Check halt mal alles auf festen Sitz


----------



## Papa Midnight (31. Oktober 2010)

Kontrolliere doch bitte mal, ob alle drei Dämpfer den gleichen Kolbenhub haben.


----------



## zwente (31. Oktober 2010)

@papa: alle drei dämpfer haben 63mm, habs grade bei 2 nochmal nachgemessen und beim stok rp2 bin ich sicher...

@stefan: EBL wie gesacht, gemessen 216mm (messen kann ich, das kann man als fehlerquelle ausschließen)

Kinder und Short kann man ausschließen, beim Ast nicht ganz ....


----------



## Papa Midnight (31. Oktober 2010)

Die sind alle gleich lang und haben den gleichen Hub?


----------



## Chris_85 (1. November 2010)

DonBastiano schrieb:


> 2. Heute die erste Ausfahrt mit der Crankbrothers Joplin Sattelstütze
> -> absolut genial und super praktisch! Eine Investition die sich echt lohnt.



Welche Joplin hast du denn? Mit oder ohne Remote?

Gruß Chris


----------



## Paramedicus (1. November 2010)

Hi! Ich hab n 316 Spicy und wollt mal wissen wie weit ich da mit dem Gewicht runterkommen kann. Ist jetzt schon komplett XTR dran und ne one. Bin jetzt bei 14,5 Kg.Ansonsten original. Es kommt aber über übern winter ne Talas Einheit rein welche dann wieder gehörig auf die Waage drückt. Und dann noch n Chris King Steuersatz und neue Laufräder. Habt ihr ne Ahnung wie weit runter es geht? Sollte aber schon noch dem Einsatzzweck entsprechen können....Aber die 12,5 beim 916 sind doch och ni der Reiser
Danke schonmal...


----------



## agnes (1. November 2010)

das meiste wirst du durch einen neuen satz felgen an gewicht sparen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikedude001 (1. November 2010)

Mit einem vernünftigen Laufradsatz kannste fast 500g sparen.
Z.B. Hope Pro 2 mit Mavic EN 521 o.Ä.
Sattelstütze ist auch recht schwer. Eine Holzfeller z.B. wiegt knapp 100g weniger.


----------



## Paramedicus (1. November 2010)

Ja, das wirds meiste sein. Hope, Tune oder gar Chris King wirds werden. Auf alle fälle mit ZTR Flow und Tubeless. Da komm ich auf 800g Ersparnis. Dachte bei Lenker und Stütze eher an Thomson o.ä.?


----------



## DonBastiano (1. November 2010)

Chris_85 schrieb:


> Welche Joplin hast du denn? Mit oder ohne Remote?
> 
> Gruß Chris



Ich hab die Joplin ohne Remote gekauft. 

Viele Grüße
Basti


----------



## Asha'man (1. November 2010)

@Para: Hast du zur Zeit Stahlfeder? Wenn ja, welche? Wenn es ne RC2 ist, hätte ich evtl. interesse und auch ein Talas Innenleben im Austausch. 
Meine Freundin hätte nämlich lieber Stahlfeder in ihrem Spicy.


----------



## Paramedicus (1. November 2010)

Nee, is ne Float. Nix Van....Zu schwer   Aber das Talas nehm ich trotzdem


----------



## S1las (2. November 2010)

Paramedicus schrieb:


> Hi! Ich hab n 316 Spicy und wollt mal wissen wie weit ich da mit dem Gewicht runterkommen kann. Ist jetzt schon komplett XTR dran und ne one. Bin jetzt bei 14,5 Kg.Ansonsten original. Es kommt aber über übern winter ne Talas Einheit rein welche dann wieder gehörig auf die Waage drückt. Und dann noch n Chris King Steuersatz und neue Laufräder. Habt ihr ne Ahnung wie weit runter es geht? Sollte aber schon noch dem Einsatzzweck entsprechen können....Aber die 12,5 beim 916 sind doch och ni der Reiser
> Danke schonmal...



Also meins wiegt auch 14,5kg und ich finde, dass es somit in jedem Bereich angenehmn fahrbar ist .


----------



## Bikedude001 (2. November 2010)

Hab letztes Anfang der Saison ein 316 etwas umgebaut.
 Hat danach 13,4 kg gewogen...
 Laufräder : Mavic EN 521 mit Hope Pro2
 Kurbel: Truvativ Stylo
 Schaltung: Sram XO
 Sattelstütze: Truvativ Holzfeller
 Auf dem Bild isses noch nicht ganz fertig... Hinterrad und Sattelstütze  fehlen noch.


----------



## Paramedicus (2. November 2010)

Kenn ich, stand neulich bei Ebay.. Aber die teuren teile für grad ma 600g ? 
Bin kein Leichtbauer  aber dennoch finde ich das ne Diat fürs Spicy echt was bringen würde... um die 12Kg wär toll. Is das machbar? Mal davon ausgehend das Bremse, Kurbel und der Restantrieb bleiben sollen...LRS, Sattel und Stütze,Vorbau und Lenker und vllt Griffe wären tauschbar.


----------



## Bikedude001 (2. November 2010)

Um das Spicy auf 12kg zu bekommen musst du so ziemlich alles ausser Bremsen, Rahmen, Gabel und Dämpfer austauschen und richtig tief in die Tasche greifen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asha'man (2. November 2010)

Und was verspricht du dir von den 12kg? Das du die 1000hm 15 min. schneller schaffst? Ich habe aufgehört meinen Frosch abzuspecken. Lieber Sorglosteile (Saint Bremse anstatt Formula) und gute Funktion (Stahlfedergabel und Dämpfer anstatt Luft). 

Aber ist Geschmackssache. Ich möchte hier keinen Glaubenskrieg veranstalten. Leichte Teile dort wo es Sinn macht und im bezahlbaren Rahmen bleibt -> sicher! Aber sich beim Spicy 12kg als Ziel setzen oder mit dem 916 vergleichen, finde ich Fragwürdig.
Das 916 ist teilweise auch mit sehr fragwürdigen Teilen ausgerüstet, um das Gewicht zu drücken. Lapierre hat mittlerweile immerhin bei den Reifen nachgebessert.


----------



## geosnow (2. November 2010)

Meines wiegt mit Chris King Laufräder (ex500 felgen) und Nobby Niks evo 2.25 hinten und NN 2.4 evo snakeskin vorne, und pedalen nc-17 sudpin III 13.7kg. Es ist ein 516er 2009 Modell Grösse 42. Des Weitern hab ich einen 50mm x4 elite Thomason vorbau, einen Raceface Atlas AM low riser lenker, eine nicht gekrümmte Thomson Elite Sattelsütze und einen MTB Thinline Sattel.


----------



## Paramedicus (2. November 2010)

Ihr hab ja recht! Vllt bin ich mit den 12 Kg bissl sehr voreilig gewesen. Es is nur so das es ruhig ETWAS weniger sein darf. Ich denk ich fang mit nem gescheiten LRS an und mach bei Anbauteilen weiter und da wo ich dann lande, lande ich eben. Vielen Dank an euch trotzdem.... Aber warum beim 916er die Reifen nachgebessert? Haben die nich auch Die RQ in 2.2 Tubeless?


----------



## EinStift (2. November 2010)

Selbst unter 12kg ist beim Spicy machbar. Aber dann nur mit extrem dicken Geldbeutel


----------



## Paramedicus (2. November 2010)

Ja,machbar is alles. Die Frage is nur wie sinnvoll das ist. Meine Intention war einfach das Bike agiler zu machen...


----------



## Lainserver3000 (2. November 2010)

geosnow schrieb:


> Meines wiegt mit Chris King Laufräder (ex500 felgen) und Nobby Niks evo 2.25 hinten und NN 2.4 evo snakeskin vorne, und pedalen nc-17 sudpin III 13.7kg. Es ist ein 516er 2009 Modell Grösse 42. Des Weitern hab ich einen 50mm x4 elite Thomason vorbau, einen Raceface Atlas AM low riser lenker, eine nicht gekrümmte Thomson Elite Sattelsütze und einen MTB Thinline Sattel.





Genau das will ich auch aus meinem machen hab das gleiche Bike nur anstatt den ex500 die ZTR Flow Felgen.
Kannst du mir bitte ein Foto von deinem Bike posten?
WOllt unbedingt den vorbau/lenker mal sehen an dem Rad


Vielen Dank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Darkwing Duck (2. November 2010)

Poste doch hier oder im "Projekt Leichtbaufreerider/Enduro"-Thread mal eine genaue Teileliste, dann können dir sicher einige hier Tipps geben, wo man noch sinnvoll Gewicht einsparen kann.


----------



## LB Stefan (2. November 2010)

Mhm dann werf ich hier mein Spicy gewicht auch mal mit rein... 17,52 kg


----------



## hopfer (2. November 2010)

hast du den rahmen mit Blei ausgegossen oder wie schafft man das?


----------



## LB Stefan (2. November 2010)

Rohloff + Gravity dropper, inside  Muddy Marry 2,5 + Big Betty 2,4 Mhm ansonsten ziemlich original...


----------



## hopfer (2. November 2010)

na ja 16kg okay 16,5 noch erträglich aber über 17 ist schon ein Kunstwerk...


----------



## geosnow (2. November 2010)

Lainserver3000 schrieb:


> Genau das will ich auch aus meinem machen hab das gleiche Bike nur anstatt den ex500 die ZTR Flow Felgen.
> Kannst du mir bitte ein Foto von deinem Bike posten?
> WOllt unbedingt den vorbau/lenker mal sehen an dem Rad
> 
> ...



http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/776332

Geh eifach auf "Fotos" in meinem Profil. Ich hatte vorher die DT Swiss EX 1750 drauf. Da siehst du das Bike bzw. Vorbau und Lenker von schräg hinten. Die CK LR sind 165g schwerer als die DT Swiss Ex 1750er. 

Optimieren geht leider nur noch mit viel Geld, wenn es auch in einem Bikepark halten soll:

EXC 1550 Laufräder 
Race Face SixC Lenker
Thomson Masterpiece Sattelstütze
One Point Vorbau
MTB Devo Carbon Sattel
Twenty6 Ti Pedalen
XTR AM teile


----------



## Papa Midnight (3. November 2010)

16,3 kg mit ohne Pedale...


----------



## hopfer (3. November 2010)




----------



## Papa Midnight (3. November 2010)

Ups...das is hier ja ganz falsch...


----------



## Darkwing Duck (3. November 2010)

_Ganz _falsch nicht, höchstens ein bisschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (3. November 2010)

Wenigstens artverwandt...


----------



## Lainserver3000 (3. November 2010)

geosnow schrieb:


> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/776332
> 
> Geh eifach auf "Fotos" in meinem Profil. Ich hatte vorher die DT Swiss EX 1750 drauf. Da siehst du das Bike bzw. Vorbau und Lenker von schräg hinten. Die CK LR sind 165g schwerer als die DT Swiss Ex 1750er.
> 
> ...






Geiles Rad 

Genau so hab ich mir das vorgestellt nur noch ne Frage welche Nabenfarbe bei CK rot oder?
Passt das zum Race Face Atlas AM Lenker?
Wollte ja ursprünglich blaue Naben haben u blauen Lenker wegen dem bißchen blau an Gabel u Dämpfer


----------



## toranoxx (3. November 2010)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> 16,3 kg mit ohne Pedale...



Was is'n das fuer ne Feder in dem Bos?


----------



## Papa Midnight (3. November 2010)

Dette is Titan, wa? ;-) Moin Volker!


----------



## toranoxx (3. November 2010)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Dette is Titan, wa? ;-) Moin Volker!



Schickes Teil, Micha! Auch haben wollen! Hersteller??


----------



## geosnow (4. November 2010)

Lainserver3000 schrieb:


> Genau so hab ich mir das vorgestellt nur noch ne Frage welche Nabenfarbe bei CK rot oder?


Silber.


Lainserver3000 schrieb:


> Passt das zum Race Face Atlas AM Lenker?


Ja, da neutral. Ob die roten oder blaueb CK Naben zu dem entsprechenden RF Lenker passen, weiss ich nicht. Mein violeter Lenker passt aber zum meinen neuen Twenty6 Pedalen. Ich mach morgen noch ein Foto. 



Lainserver3000 schrieb:


> Wollte ja ursprünglich blaue Naben haben u blauen Lenker wegen dem bißchen blau an Gabel u Dämpfer



Der blaue RF Lenker passt gut zu dem Eloblau an den Fox Teilen. Diese Combo hat mein Kollege an seinem Remedy.


----------



## Bikedude001 (4. November 2010)

Hab heute unser erstes Spicy 316 gewogen. 
In Gr.42 statt wie angegeben 14,2 hatte es 13,94 kg.


----------



## foresterali (4. November 2010)

Hallo,
hier ein stiller mitleser der sich zwecks entscheidungsfindung zu Worte meldet
Stehe direkt vor der entscheidung mir das 2010 Spicy 316 zu kaufen Preis wäre bei 1800,-
Nun habe ich genau zwei Tage mir diese entscheidung genau zu überlegen...
War die letzten Jahre auf nem Stumpi mit gerade mal 10 cm federweg unterwegs einiges ging aber in letzter zeit sind Ansprüche Fahrerisches können und Fahrad oft an ihre Grenzen gekommen gerade weil ich gemwerkt habe das ich es sehr gerne technisch mag 
Ausprobiert habe ich jetzt das Speci enduro was mir nicht gefiel weil irgedwie zu schwerfällig keine ahnung
Speci Stumpjumper mit 140 auch fein
und das Remedy 8 allerdings sind diese alle sehr viel teurer als das Spicy...

Meine Frage ist  (das uphillen kommt zumindest hier bei mir zu 90 % vor dem trail) wie gut klettert das Spicy wirklich...? 
Die Gabel ist ja nicht absenkbar und auch der RP dämpfer hat kein propedal..
Was sind eure erfahrungen beim touren mit vielen HM ?

Bin leider nur aufm parkplatz hin und her und die tiefgaragen Rampe hoch 
da hats mir wirklich gut gefallen. Die Austattung wurde hier ja schon von einigen bemängelt aber ich denke das mit den Jahren ja alles was nicht passt ersetzt werden kann...  
Grüsse
von einem potentiellen Spicy besitzer


----------



## hopfer (4. November 2010)

Das Spicy ist wirklich sehr Vortriebs stark!
wohl eins der besten Kletterer mit 160mm, der Hinterbau wippt nicht und das rad ist recht leicht.
zur Absenkung der Gabel kann man bei längeren Bergauf Etappen auch einen Spanngurt verwenden das funktioniert ohne Probleme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mistral2.26 (4. November 2010)

Hallo
Ich bin letzten Winter vom Stumpi aufs Spicy umgestiegen. Für mich war das wie eine neue Sportart. Ich fahre Wege runter, die ich vorher nicht gemacht habe. UND ich fahre Wege hoch, die ich vorher nicht fahren konnte. Das Spicy klettert m. M. nach besser als das Stumpi.
Mein Wort: Kauf dir das Spicy! Du wirst es nie bereuen. Höchstens deine Bikekumpels werden es bereuen


----------



## maggse (4. November 2010)

@foresterali

Mir gings diesen Sommer ganz ähnlich. Das Remedy hat mir auch besser gefallen als das Enduro. Nach einer Probefahrt ists dann ein 216er geworden. Das interessante an diesem Rad (neben der potenten Bergabfähigkeit) ist eben die relativ ausgewogenen Geometrie, die es erlaubt ohne Propedal und Absenkung bergauf zu fahren. Durch das Wegnehmen von Spacern unterm Vorbau kann man das Rad an seine Bedürfnisse recht gut anpassen. 
Natürlich geht ein 10kg Hardtail schneller bergauf, mit dem Spicy bin ich einfach gemütlicher unterwegs, dafür machen dann die technischen Uphillsektionen richtig Spass. Bin bis jetzt nur so um die 1000 - 1500hm max Touren gefahren, drum kann ich dir leider nicht berichten wie sich 2500hm am Spicy anfühlen, wird jedoch nächstes Jahr nachgereicht 

siehe: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7604549&postcount=257

Lg,
maggse


----------



## foresterali (5. November 2010)

Vielen Dank für eure schnellen Antworten.
eigentlich waren es nur diese unterstützenden worte die noch gefehlt haben...
Ich werde heute direkt zuschlagen!
freue mich schon darauf teil einer so begeisterten community zu werden...
Habe direkt auch schon die nächsten fragen im Kopf bezüglich der teile aber die können jetzt noch warten
Heute kaufen und Morgen ....abfahren

thanx a lot und bis bald
a


----------



## LB Stefan (5. November 2010)

maggse schrieb:


> @foresterali
> 
> Mir gings diesen Sommer ganz ähnlich. Das Remedy hat mir auch besser gefallen als das Enduro. Nach einer Probefahrt ists dann ein 216er geworden. Das interessante an diesem Rad (neben der potenten Bergabfähigkeit) ist eben die relativ ausgewogenen Geometrie, die es erlaubt ohne Propedal und Absenkung bergauf zu fahren. Durch das Wegnehmen von Spacern unterm Vorbau kann man das Rad an seine Bedürfnisse recht gut anpassen.
> Natürlich geht ein 10kg Hardtail schneller bergauf, mit dem Spicy bin ich einfach gemütlicher unterwegs, dafür machen dann die technischen Uphillsektionen richtig Spass. Bin bis jetzt nur so um die 1000 - 1500hm max Touren gefahren, drum kann ich dir leider nicht berichten wie sich 2500hm am Spicy anfühlen, wird jedoch nächstes Jahr nachgereicht
> ...





Aber wieso fährst denn die Treppen nicht runter?


----------



## neo-bahamuth (5. November 2010)

maggse schrieb:


> Natürlich geht ein 10kg Hardtail schneller bergauf, mit dem Spicy bin ich einfach gemütlicher unterwegs, dafür machen dann die technischen Uphillsektionen richtig Spass. Bin bis jetzt nur so um die 1000 - 1500hm max Touren gefahren, drum kann ich dir leider nicht berichten wie sich 2500hm am Spicy anfühlen, wird jedoch nächstes Jahr nachgereicht
> 
> siehe: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7604549&postcount=257
> 
> ...



2000hm geht ganz gut, wenn man nicht noch der Meinung ist, zu Fuß aufn Berggipfel zu müssen. Rucksack hätte ich leichter gestalten können. Klassische Karwendelrunde mit Falkenhütte. Hatte da mit Abstand am meisten Federweg wie es mir schien. Wurde natürlich von einigen überholt, aber konnte selber auch ein paar auf ihren Hardtails stehen lassen. Da ist das Spicy schon toll.
Bei den Abfahrten grad direkt nach dem Karwendelhaus, wo der Schotter sehr grob ist konnte man es richtig krachen lassen und auch ein paar Abkürzungen einbauen 

Am Bahnhof in Mittenwald bin ich dann fast mitm Spicy im Arm eingepennt. Evtl. kommt noch ein neuer LRS und eine andere Gabel, um an die 14kg ranzukommen. Inzwischen ist die Domain ich richtig gut eingefahren, kein Vergleich mehr dazu, als die Gabel neu und noch etwas störrisch war.

@foresterali: ich würds kaufen


----------



## Marki72 (5. November 2010)

foresterali schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hier ein stiller mitleser der sich zwecks entscheidungsfindung zu Worte meldet
> Stehe direkt vor der entscheidung mir das 2010 Spicy 316 zu kaufen Preis wäre bei 1800,-
> Nun habe ich genau zwei Tage mir diese entscheidung genau zu überlegen...
> ...


 
Servus!

Hab mir auch vor kurzem ein Spicy 916 zugelegt (2009er)! Vorher hatte ich ein Scott Genius 10 (140mm) und dachte immer es sei ein super Rad!
Ist aber kein Vergleich zum Spicy. Ich wohne in der Nähe vom Voralpenland und bin relativ viel in den Bergen unterwegs! Auf den Trails und Uphills ist es ne echte Bergziege! Klettert saugut und wippt im offenem Modus nicht spürbar! Bergab ist es eh eine Granate!
Seit ich das Spicy hab muß ich auf meine Kumpels immer unten warten! 
Die fahren Scott und Cube.
Touren bin ich bis jetzt erst eine mit 1700hm gefahren, bequem und problemlos, trotz Mehrgewicht als mit meinem Genius!

Grüsse Marki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr.brown (5. November 2010)

maggse schrieb:


> @foresterali
> siehe: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7604549&postcount=257



...ich glaub mir fällt'n ei ausser hose...mit DEM bike treppen runter LAUFEN und hoch FAHREN??? 


@ali
viel spaß mit der neuen kiste, du wirst das grinsen nicht mehr aus dem gesicht kriegen!!


----------



## vitaminc (5. November 2010)

> ..ich glaub mir fällt'n ei ausser hose...mit DEM bike treppen runter LAUFEN und hoch FAHREN???



Danke, an das gleiche musste ich vor einigen Tagen auch denken, als ich das Video sah. Mit nem Spicy/Zesty/Sonstwas fährt man solche Treppen im Wheelie hoch und runter


----------



## mr.brown (6. November 2010)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Mit nem Spicy/Zesty/Sonstwas fährt man solche Treppen im Wheelie hoch und runter



...vor allem mit "sonstwas" geht das überraschend gut... 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5z1fSpZNXhU"]YouTube        - Amazing stunt riding...on a carbon road bike[/nomedia]


----------



## foresterali (6. November 2010)

Also nach den ersten zwei Ausritten kurzer Erlebnisbericht;
Das Spicy ist wirklich verdammt gut!
Ich habe es direkt zum vergleich die üblichen Runden entlanggehetzt die ich sonst mit dem stumpy gemacht habe...
Meine erwartung war runter sollte es auf jeden Fall besser sein und hoch zumindest genauso gut. es handelt sich bei den uphills um steile trails mit wurzeln und Steinen an denen ich an schlechten Tagen auch mal abgestiegen bin
Das ist jetzt vorbei das Spicy hat so eine kletter fähigkeit ich bin komplett fassungslos
es ging überall hoch Matsch Laub Äste alles kein Problem einmal kräftig reingetreten und schon war jedes Hindernis passe 
Tia zum Runter brauch ich warscheinlich nicht soviel sagen... Da liegts nur noch an mir Das Spicy hat mehr drauf als ich definitiv; aber wir wollen ja zusammen bleiben  

Wo ich mir noch unsicher bin ist der Dämpferdruck wieviel bar fahrt ihr denn hier so bei ca 82 kg mit Rucksack ect. Ich hatte den eindruck das die 30% regel hier etwas zu wenig ist als Voreinstellung

Was sonst noch breiter lenker erst ungewohnt aber schon heute viel mehr Sicherheit
der Sattel ist echt hart und wird warscheinlich als erstes ausgetauscht...Weisse Griffe sind ein Witz sind jetzt schon dreckig

Achja treppen habe ich direkt die längste bisher gefahren kein Thema hoch fahren habe ich noch nicht probiert und Wheelie kann ich nicht

  Fazit: I love Spicy!
ali


----------



## Ultroon (6. November 2010)

Ich wünsch dir viel Spaß mit deinem neuen Spicy. Ich kann dir aus eigener Erfahrung sagen, du wirst das Lächeln nicht mehr los, soviel Spaß macht das Bike.


----------



## mr.brown (6. November 2010)

foresterali schrieb:


> Fazit: I love Spicy!
> ali



gibt's hier keinen "gefällt mir"-button!?


----------



## JansonJanson (7. November 2010)

foresterali schrieb:


> Fazit: I love Spicy!



unterschreib ich Dir ...


----------



## Pitti690 (7. November 2010)

> Fazit: I love Spicy!


und ich auch seit etwas über ner Wocher .
bin überglücklich mit meinem 2010er 516


----------



## Paramedicus (8. November 2010)

Neuer LRS is bestellt, nun noch ne Frage zum Dämpfer: Macht es sinn den RP2 gegen nen PR23 zu tauschen. Mal die Pro Pedal aussen vor, rein der Performance wegen....


----------



## maggse (8. November 2010)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> ..., um an die 14kg ranzukommen. Inzwischen ist die Domain ich richtig gut eingefahren, ...



Hab mich wegen ihrer Steifigkeit auch nicht von der Domain trennen können, sie mit Motion Control IS nachgerüstet und bin vollauf zufrieden  Die nächst leichtere Gabel (Coil) wäre für mich die Lyrik, hat vielleicht schon jemand die Domain vs Lyrik bezüglich Steifigkeit verglichen?

@foresterali
Ich fahr den Fox Float so um die 12.5 bar bei 76kg, das sind dann ca 26/27% SAG. Einfach Dämpferpumpe mitnehmen und in 1/2 Bar Schritten ändern, um das gewünschte Setup zu bekommen.

@Paramedicus
Die Performance müsste identisch sein, ist ja vom PP abgesehen der gleiche Dämpfer. Falls du aber ein anderes Dämpfungsverhalten bevorzugen würdest, würde ich auf einen anderen Dämpfer z.B. Vivid wechseln.

@Stiege:
Wenn ich da auch noch runterfahren würde, wär das Video ja viel zu kurz und ich schau mir ja mein Spicy so gerne an (Sabber, Schleim, usw...) 

Lg,
maggse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansonJanson (9. November 2010)

so, hier mal nen Zwischenstand meines Spicy... 





was noch kommen soll, Remote für die KS, schwarz eloxierte 180mm XT Kurbel, evtl mal Dämpfer tauschen für nen 222mm, bzw. 216er Coil ... 
ganze Spicy ist eher "bergabfahr" orientiert aufgebaut, auch nen paar Gramm hin oder her kommts mir nicht an


----------



## vitaminc (9. November 2010)

Ist das jetzt ein 516 oder 916 ?

Frage deshalb, da unter deinem Namen aber folgendes steht:
Bike: Lapierre Spicy *916 *´08  ?

Auf alle Fälle: Heißes Gerät!


----------



## JansonJanson (9. November 2010)

thx ... 

ist nen 916, steht irgendwo 516 oder wie kommst du drauf?


----------



## Asha'man (9. November 2010)

Sehr gutes Setup! Gefällt mir.  Bremse noch getauscht und gut. Und die alten Designs sind immer noch die schönsten.

Warum möchtest du die Saint tauschen? Passt optisch doch sehr gut zum Rad? Gewicht?


----------



## vitaminc (9. November 2010)

Ah, habe es mit den Bildern aus deiner Bildergallerie verwechselt, da Du da dein (evtl. altes) 516er mit den gleichen Laufrädern zeigst.
Und das 916er Bild hier reflektiert ziemlich vom Rahmen, war also auf den ersten Blick für mich nicht zu erkennen.


----------



## Papa Midnight (9. November 2010)

Das war ja noch der polierte Rahmen


----------



## JansonJanson (9. November 2010)

jepp der schöne polierte Rahmen ... dank geht an - er weiss es schon  

jo das 516 war mal ... teile sind jetzt alle da drin.
zum Thema Bremse, ja - vergessen zu erwähnen - die muss auch noch getauscht werden, und ist keine k18 wie geschrieben sondern k24 - und bin mit der nicht zufrieden 

zum Gewicht - das leichteste ist es nicht ... denk mal hohe 13,x Kg
um evtl auch noch bishen Gewicht rauszukitzeln auch die XT Kurbel, die Saint passt zwar sehr gut, wie ich auch finde, aber sind im Vergleich zur XT noch mal knapp 200gr mehr. Fahre jetzt ne ganze Saison ne XT Kurbel am DH Bike und außer Kratzer fehlt der Kurbel nix, also hält die auch. Was noch mit reinspielt, habe jetzt ne 175mm Saint, hab die Kindshock schon ca. 5mm über Max. rausgezogen und hab immer noch das Gefühl könnte bishen höher sitzen... deswegen wenn 180mm Xt ...


----------



## Marki72 (9. November 2010)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> so, hier mal nen Zwischenstand meines Spicy...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Super! Geiles Bike!

Remote für KS hab ich auch dran. Ist echt cool, wenn Andere an der Sattelstütze fummeln bist Du schon längst den Berg runter. Nur ab und zu bleibt Sie unten hängen, obwohl ich immer gut mit Brunox pflege. Wie ist es bei Dir?
Kannst Du mir evtl. sagen wer XT Kurbeln schwarz eloxiert?

P.S. Mavic sx würden Deinem Gefährt noch super stehen!

Gruß Marki


----------



## Hendrik1988 (9. November 2010)

Ich hab mal eine Frage die mir die Lapierre Homepage nicht beantworten konnte. Sind hinten 203er Scheiben zugelassen? Über Sinn oder Unsinn wollen wir jetzt mal nicht diskutieren!

Fahrt ihr euren Dämpfer auch deutlich über dem empfohlenen Druck? Letztens fahre ich doch mit meiem fast neuem Spicy 316 durch die Stadt und nehme kleinere Absätze mit. Erschrocken hat mich, dass ich den Hub des Dämpfers voll ausgereizt hatte und das bei max 0,5m ins Flat. Jetzt habe ich den Luftdruck um 2bar erhöht (3,5bar mehr als empfohlen) und werde mal beobachten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikedude001 (10. November 2010)

Kannst beim Spicy ohne Probleme hinten 203mm fahren.
Eigentlich gibt es keinen empfohlenen Druck. Wichtig ist, dass die Sag Anzeige im schraffierten Bereich ist.
21 bar sollten beim Dämpfer nicht überschritten werden. Jemand der so schwer ist, dass die 21 bar erreicht werden, fährt, glaube ich kein Fahrrad mehr, sondern AOK Chopper.
Wenn der Dämpfer trotzdem bei 50 cm ins Flat durchhaut.... weicher Landen üben!


----------



## Asha'man (10. November 2010)

50cm ins flat mit schlechter Fahrtechnik sind schon nicht so ohne. Ins Flat hast du immer den maximal möglichen Aufprall. Vor allem, wenn du dabei langsam unterwegs bist. Wenn man das nicht ordentlich mit Landetechnik und dem Körper abfängt, rauscht da schonmal der Dämpfer durch. 

Zumal man bei allen OST Bikes eher etwas mehr Druck im Dämpfer fahren sollte. Weil der Dämpfer sonst gerne mal durch rauscht.


----------



## Hendrik1988 (10. November 2010)

Ich muss schon zugeben, dass ich, im Bewusstsein 160mm Federweg v/h zu haben, ohne jeglichen Körpereinsatz gelandet bin. Aber das der Dämpfer da schon am Anschlag ist. Empfohlen sind für mein Gewicht knapp 13bar. Momentan habe ich ca 16 drauf, bin aber nicht weiter gefahren. Der Sag Indikator steht knapp über XC(17).

Zu den Scheiben: Habt ihr schon Erfahrungen mit den Hope Floating Discs an Formulas?


----------



## Pitti690 (10. November 2010)

Also ich hab den Indikator auch auf 17 stehen und konnte selbst bei 1 1/2 Meter Sprüngen ins flat  kein durchschlagen feststellen. 
Is sogar noch etwas unter einem cm Restfederweg übrig.  
Denn Druck kann ich grad garnicht sagen, aber bin eher ein Leichtgewicht ( fahrfertig um die 70 kg )


----------



## SCHNEEMENSCH (10. November 2010)

Bikedude001 schrieb:


> Jemand der so schwer ist, dass die 21 bar erreicht werden, fährt, glaube ich kein Fahrrad mehr, sondern AOK Chopper.


 
Verschätze Dich nicht: Wiege 98 kg (196 cm) - fahrbereit vielleicht 108 kg. Wenn Du dann einen 8,5" Luftdämpfer bei 180 mm Federweg hast bist Du schon bei 21 Bar. Gleicher Dämpfer bei 160 mm erlaubt entsprechend weniger Druck wenn ich richtig liege.

Mein Spicy fahre ich mit 17 bar und super viel sag - weils bei mir keine grossen Geländestufen gibt, leider. Im Park würde ich vermutlich mit 18 - 19 bar fahren.


----------



## Hendrik1988 (10. November 2010)

So gerade eben die Bestätigung. Hab ne kleine Testrunde gedreht. Bei 95 kg 14,5 bar hab ich bei 30cm Kanten nur noch 10mm Hub. Der Sag passt auch nicht. Mit 17,5 Bar passts. 

Habt ihr sonnst Erfahrungen mit den Hope Floating Discs?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (10. November 2010)

Ich hab hier n paar Bodybuilder im Sportstudio gegenüber, die brauchen keinen Rollstuhl sondern eben viel Luftdruck im Dämpfer. 120 Kilo ist da keine Seltenheit.


----------



## Red Hawkeye (14. November 2010)

N'Abend,

ich habe mal meinen Spicy Rahmen, BJ 2008 zur Wartung und Neulackierung zerlegt. Die Lackqualität ist ja eh schon grauenhaft, aber dann habe ich entdeckt das zwischen Kettenstrebe und Sitzstrebe gar kein Lager ist. Lediglich eine Aluminium/Plastikbuchsen-Kombination. Beim Ausbau des Tretlagers dann die nächste Überraschung: keine gedichteten Lager, nur ein kleine Plastikkappe als Spritzschutz vor den offenen Kugellagern. Entsprechend waren beide Lager auch total Schrott. 

Da hat Lapierre wirklich mächtig gespart. Nicht nur an der Lackqualität, sondern auch da wo man es erst später sieht! 

Nun aber zwei Fragen:

Es gibt gedichtete Reset X-press Lager. Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Einbau und Haltbarkeit? Die sind ja auch nicht ganz billig. 

Welche Einbaubreite ist empfohlen? Da ich den Rahmen schon zum Abbeizen und Lackieren eingeschickt habe, kann ich zur Zeit nicht nachmessen.

Gruß

RH


----------



## clausi87 (14. November 2010)

hi leute.
ich bin am überlegen mir eine hydraulische sattelstüze zuzulegen.ich hab ein spicy in m und nicht die längsten beine.
kann ich den körper der stüze bis zum roten eloxal ring versenken?


----------



## toranoxx (15. November 2010)

Mit 'ner KS passt das bei meinem 2010er Spicy in Gr.M!


----------



## Asha'man (15. November 2010)

Weiss jemand, wie weit die Kindshock bei nem S Rahmen versenkbar ist?


----------



## Jumpstumper (15. November 2010)

Red Hawkeye schrieb:


> N'Abend,
> 
> ich habe mal meinen Spicy Rahmen, BJ 2008 zur Wartung und Neulackierung zerlegt. Die Lackqualität ist ja eh schon grauenhaft, aber dann habe ich entdeckt das zwischen Kettenstrebe und Sitzstrebe gar kein Lager ist. Lediglich eine Aluminium/Plastikbuchsen-Kombination. Beim Ausbau des Tretlagers dann die nächste Überraschung: keine gedichteten Lager, nur ein kleine Plastikkappe als Spritzschutz vor den offenen Kugellagern. Entsprechend waren beide Lager auch total Schrott.



Ist das dieser matt schwarze Lack (evtl. anodisiert)?

Kann sonst noch jemand die schlechte Lackquali bestätigen und die Probleme mit den Lagern...??

THX

JS


----------



## Marki72 (15. November 2010)

mkernbach schrieb:


> Ähnlich wie beim Froggy Thread:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo!

Ich habe gesehen Du hattest auf Deinem Spicy Highrollers von Maxxis. Wie warst Du damit zufrieden?
Ich habe auch ein 2009er Spicy, bin eigentlich super zufrieden damit. Nur war ich gestern in Bozen und bin mit meinem Fat Albert 2.25 Front mächtig runtergeschlittert. Untergrund teilweise steinig feucht, teilweise noch von Laub überdeckt. Hab dann teilweise mit meinen Kumpels Räder getauscht. Einer war mit Maxxis Minions unterwegs, der andere mit Bontragern. Die waren beide gegen meine Fat Alberts wie Kleber. Maxxis baut einen neuen leichten Highroller mit 780g bei 2.35 Breite.
Bauen Maxxis bei 2.35 erfahrungsgemäß schmal oder sind sie ähnlich breit wie z.B. ein 2.4 Fat Albert? Oder lieber gleich auf 2.5 gehen?

Ich wäre sehr dankbar für einen Tip!
Gruß Marki


----------



## TheMicha (15. November 2010)

Hi Marki,

alles was du wissen willst steht in diesem Thread. 

Genau Maße gibts hier.


----------



## geosnow (16. November 2010)

Asha'man schrieb:


> Weiss jemand, wie weit die Kindshock bei nem S Rahmen versenkbar ist?



ich musste meine 31.6x367 Thomson inline Sattelstütze um ca. 70mm kürzen, damit ich sie im small Rahmen vollständig versenken konnte. Im vollem SAG berührt dann das HR den Sattel.


----------



## Papa Midnight (16. November 2010)

Red Hawkeye schrieb:


> N'Abend,
> 
> ich habe mal meinen Spicy Rahmen, BJ 2008 zur Wartung und Neulackierung zerlegt. Die Lackqualität ist ja eh schon grauenhaft, aber dann habe ich entdeckt das zwischen Kettenstrebe und Sitzstrebe gar kein Lager ist. Lediglich eine Aluminium/Plastikbuchsen-Kombination. Beim Ausbau des Tretlagers dann die nächste Überraschung: keine gedichteten Lager, nur ein kleine Plastikkappe als Spritzschutz vor den offenen Kugellagern. Entsprechend waren beide Lager auch total Schrott.
> 
> ...



Die Lagerung mit den Alubuchsen und bushings ist eine sehr langlebige Konstruktion, die wir seltener austauschen als irgendwelche "Industrielager" (kein genormter Begriff). Sie sind recht günstig und sowas kannst du bei deinem Händler bekommen. Wenn der das nicht an den Start bekommt, kannst du dich per PN melden.
Das Tretlager ist mit 89.5 angegeben. Die Reset passen. Die Race Face nicht. Klar sind die teuer, aber wie alles von Onkel Köhn ihre Kohle wert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Red Hawkeye (16. November 2010)

@ Papa Midnight: Besten Dank
@ Stumpjumper: das 916 (BJ 2008) hat Nasslack über poliertem Alu + ein paar weisse Farbtupfer.


----------



## Papa Midnight (16. November 2010)

Die Gewährleistung is ja eh weg. Ich hab meins eloxieren lassen.


----------



## erbchen (21. November 2010)

Hallo Leute,

eigentlich bin ich im Rize-Riders-Forum unterwegs,
ich hab aber mal ne Frage an euch... .
Bei mir und auch bei anderen ist es der Fall das der Dämpferkolben trotz starker Belastung nicht ganz einfedert. Beim Rize/RZ ist ein 200mm Dämpfer mit einem Kolbenhub von 51mm verbaut. Da die 200mm Fox RP23
alle baugleich sind, sowohl 200x51 also auch 200x57, ist klar das beim vollständigen entlüften und zusammenschieben 6mm des Kolbens sichtbar
bleiben. (200x51) Manche haben aber das Problem bei 25% SAG, dass der Gummiring des Dämpfers ca 2cm vor dem Ende des Kolbens stehen bleibt... . Ich hab jetzt versucht mein Bike maximal zu maltretieren. (nach meinen Fähigkeiten)
Egal ob Trail oder Drop von ca. 1m der Gummiring am Dämpfer geht nicht weiter Richtung Ende Dämpferkolben als 2 cm.
Mein Kumpel hat ein Prophet von Cannondale. Er hat den Dämpfer mit 57mm Dämpferhub. Da ist bei 25% Sag immer den Ring vom Dämpfer unten... .

Meine Frage: Bleibt bei euren Spicys auch Federweg ungenutzt?
Solltet ihr mich nicht verstanden haben erläutere ich es gerne nochmal.

Wie fühlt sich euer Hinterbau an? Ist er unruhig oder seid ihr vollends
zufrieden?

Hab ihr das Gefühl mehr im Rad zu sitzen oder sitzt ihr ehr oben drauf?
Ihr versteht wie ich es meine?

Danke für eure Auskunft

Gruß Daniel


----------



## karsten13 (21. November 2010)

erbchen schrieb:


> Meine Frage: Bleibt bei euren Spicys auch Federweg ungenutzt?



nein.



erbchen schrieb:


> Wie fühlt sich euer Hinterbau an? Ist er unruhig oder seid ihr vollends
> zufrieden?



sehr zufrieden 

Kannst meins mal probefahren, falls wir es je zu ner gemeinsamen Ausfahrt schaffen (Stichwort AWB, Frankfurt und Umgebung).

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Papa Midnight (21. November 2010)

Wenn ich beim Zesty oder Froggy genau abgestimmt habe, dann sitzt der O-Ring direkt am Ende der Kolbenstange  So wäre es dann perfekt.


----------



## LB Stefan (22. November 2010)

Also bei meinem Spicy nutze ich auch den kompletten Hub aus.

Aber zum Hinterbau... also irgendwie fühlt sich des nicht nach 160mm an


----------



## Darkwing Duck (22. November 2010)

Eigentlich eher im Gegenteil. Wenn ich den Sag gemäß Sag-Indicator einstelle, schlackert der Gummiring spätestens nach zwei Trails hinter der Kolbenstange herum 
Ob man das jetzt wie die Dirt negativ ("Durchrauschen") oder eher positiv ("Ausnutzen") auslegen will, sei mal dahingestellt


----------



## JENSeits (22. November 2010)

Meine liegt auch immer noch auf den letzten 1-2 cm auf der Kolbenstange. Runtergefallen ist er noch nie. Allerdings sehe ich das als recht gutes "ausnutzen" an ..


----------



## bonusheft (22. November 2010)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Allerdings sehe ich das als recht gutes "ausnutzen" an ..



Also wenn der Dämpfer noch 1-2cm Hub übrig hat, würde ich nicht von gutem Ausnutzen sprechen. Dieser Dämpferhub entspricht beim Spicy immerhin 25-50mm Federweg, die nicht genutzt werden. Mir wäre das zuviel verschenkter Federweg.

@erbchen: Bei mir liegt der Gummiring regelmäßig am außersten Ende des Dämpferkolbens an, ist also kurz vorm runterfallen. Das ist bei meinem Top Fuel übrigens genauso (auch mit einem RP2). Such am besten mal im Bereich "Federung & Co" nach Infos, vielleicht ist ja der Dämpfer defekt oder braucht einen Service.

Viele Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erbchen (22. November 2010)

Hi,

danke für die Antworten!

Wie hält es sich mit absenkbarer Gabel und dem Steigverhalten im Gelände?

Wir haben an 2 Rize den getestet und auf dem Board haben sich noch Leute gefunden mit dem selben Problem... .
Mein Kumpel und ich haben RP2, RP23 (mit unterschiedlichen Tunings), 
Monarch 3.3, einen DT Dämpfer getestet es hat sich überall das selbe Phänomen gezeigt. Wobei es beim RP23 mit weichester Plattform(1) die
beste Performence zeigte. Mit nem Sag von 25% aber immernoch, in meinen Augen, nicht okay... . An die Grenzen kommt es mit mir nicht... .
Sobald das Wetter wieder besser ist, wird mein Downhillkumpel mal schauen was er rausholen kann. Ich bin jetztschon gespannt!

Gruß Daniel


----------



## JENSeits (22. November 2010)

ans bonusheft: Ich habe viel Luftdruck im Dämpfer, derr mein Gewicht ausgeglichen wird und ich nicht im Wiegetritt 16cm Federweg verbrauche  Vielleicht liegt's ja daran ...


----------



## Darkwing Duck (22. November 2010)

Bei 1-2 cm nicht genutztem Hub würde ich aber mal sagen, dass der Luftdruck in deinem Dämpfer dein Gewicht mehr als ausgleicht...
Mein Hinterbau wippt übrigens im Wiegetritt auch nicht, da ist schon viel eher die Gabel das Problem


----------



## JENSeits (22. November 2010)

Ich werds mir mal genauer anschauen, danke für den Hinweis


----------



## Jumpstumper (22. November 2010)

So, möcht auch kurz meinen Senf zum Spicy dazugeben, nachdem ich alle Zesty und Spicy Threads durchgelesen habe und wachsende Begeisterung entstand.
Bin seit 5 Tagen und nun 90 km (Sauwetter) in Besitz eines Spicy 516 (THX VOLKER!) und muss sagen: IRRE GENIAL, das Bike macht so nen Fun, ist dabei voll tourentauglich, recht leicht, geht im Sattel weg wie nix (wirklich wie das oft beschrieben HT-Feeling und ebensolche Beschleunigung) und klettert ungemein gut.

Das alles, wo ich doch eigentlich ein HT um die 10kg gesucht habe und mein SJ FSR aus 2006 mit 100mm vor 2 Jahren wegen zu viel Federweg und rumgeeire und gewippe verkauft habe 

FAZIT: Wenn nix an den Lagern oder am Rahmen kommt: der beste Kauf eines Komplettrads der letzten 4 Jahre


----------



## Jumpstumper (23. November 2010)

Kleiner Nachtrag und eine rein interessehalber Frage:

mir ist letztens sehr positiv aufgefallen, dass, *wenn der Lenker umkippt nichts gegen das Oberrohr knallt*. Liegt das daran, dass ein Low Rizer verbaut ist (keine Spacer mehr drin) oder ist das einfach *konstruktionsbedingt* ?, jedenfalls find ichs echt gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beastyboy (23. November 2010)

Hallo ich habe mal eine Frage an euch:
Ich habe seit geraumer Zeit ein Spicy 516.
Nun spiele ich mit dem Gedanken die neue Fox- Gabel mit 180mm zu holen.( absenkbar muss sie sein)
Was sagt ihr dazu. Würde sich das lohnen oder würde dann die Geometrie flöten gehen?


----------



## Darkwing Duck (23. November 2010)

Laut der Faustregel ändern sich Lenk- und Sitzwinkel je 2 cm Gabeleinbauhöhe um 1°. In deinem Fall würden diese beiden Winkel also 1° flacher. Ich persönlich finde den Lenkwinkel gerade richtig, den Sitzwinkel für den Uphill jedoch jetzt schon zu flach. Allerdings hast du dann natürlich mit der Absenkung immer noch ca. 1° mehr als ich mit der Van.

Wieso willst du denn die Gabel tauschen, bzw. was erhoffst du dir davon?


----------



## beastyboy (23. November 2010)

Meine jetztige Gabel ist defekt und ich dacht mir dann könnte ich mir auch die neue Fox Gabel mit 180mm holen weil ich denk  2cm machen sich bergab schon bemerkbar. Das Radl sollte sich halt shcon noch vernünftig bergauf treten lassen.
Sber dnake schon mal für die schnelle Antwort


----------



## hopfer (23. November 2010)

ich hab darauf schon im anderen Thread geantwortet.
Der rahmen ist nicht auf 180mm ausgelegt! daher ist das ganze Schwachsinn.
und mit der Garantie schaut es dann wahrscheinlich auch schlecht aus.


----------



## S1las (23. November 2010)

hopfer schrieb:


> ich hab darauf schon im anderen Thread geantwortet.
> Der rahmen ist nicht auf 180mm ausgelegt! daher ist das ganze Schwachsinn.
> und mit der Garantie schaut es dann wahrscheinlich auch schlecht aus.


sign. Für alles andere gibts das Froggy.


----------



## Bikedude001 (24. November 2010)

Finde einer 180er im Spicy auch etwas Overkill. 
Hol dir doch ne Lyrik, ist günstiger und steht den Fox in nichts nach, spricht sogar deutlich besser an.


----------



## DiabloPB (24. November 2010)

Hallo,

an die ganzen Pfeffer Fahrer: Habt Ihr auch solche Probelme mit der Formula RX wie er hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=440240&page=15

Würd mich mal interessieren....


----------



## maggse (24. November 2010)

DiabloPB schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> an die ganzen Pfeffer Fahrer: Habt Ihr auch solche Probelme mit der Formula RX wie er hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=440240&page=15
> 
> Würd mich mal interessieren....



Nein, am Anfang beim Einbremsen gabs ein paar mal das besagte Krachen, aber nachdem die Bremse ein paar mal richtig warm war hat sich das auch gegeben. Die Bremswirkung ist für 185er Scheiben ok, fading konnte ich keines bemerken. Jedoch werd ich mir für die richtig langen Downhills wohl was knackigeres suchen, und die RX kommt aufs Hardtail .

Lg,
maggse


----------



## clausi87 (27. November 2010)

hir mal mein spicy in der nächsten ausbaustufe 

neu ks 950i/ gobi sattel und die hope m4.
so wie es da steht wiegt es jetzt 14,9 kg jetzt muss nur noch eine 170mm lyrik mit dh dämpfung rein dann ist es sogut wie fertig.


----------



## agnes (27. November 2010)

tolles bike. und wie macht sich die hope?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pitti690 (27. November 2010)

So da will ich meins auch mal zeigen 
War heut im ersten Schnee unterwegs und war sehr lustig 

Is ein Suchbild , wer findet das Velo, es ist getarnt


----------



## DiabloPB (27. November 2010)

Ich glaube ich habs gefunden, das sitzt da glaube ich in der mitte, rechts neben dem grashalmen 

sehen beide sehr toll aus!

ich denke für mich wirds dann auch eher das spicy (als ein froggy)!! allein vom optischen her. 

edit: ich will auch schnee!!!!


----------



## clausi87 (27. November 2010)

danke ...ich kann die hope ,wetterbedingt ,noch nicht richtig testen ab so machen sie schon mal einen richtig guten eindruck.


----------



## Marki72 (28. November 2010)

clausi87 schrieb:


> hir mal mein spicy in der nächsten ausbaustufe
> 
> neu ks 950i/ gobi sattel und die hope m4.
> so wie es da steht wiegt es jetzt 14,9 kg jetzt muss nur noch eine 170mm lyrik mit dh dämpfung rein dann ist es sogut wie fertig.


Hallo!
Hab grad gesehen Du hast nen anderen Dämpfer drauf! Was bringt der? Mehr Federweg?
Gruß Marki


----------



## clausi87 (28. November 2010)

ich hab den dämpfer getauscht um im downhill das max. aus dem hinterbau rauszuholen.
er lässt sich wesentlich besser auf mein bedürfnisse abstimmen als der orginal float.
der federweg bleibt aber der selbe.
wenn es richtig zur sache geht  sackt der hinterbau nicht so durch den federweg und  spricht besser an.


----------



## Jumpstumper (28. November 2010)

clausi87 schrieb:


> ich hab den dämpfer getauscht um im downhill das max. aus dem hinterbau rauszuholen.
> er lässt sich wesentlich besser auf mein bedürfnisse abstimmen als der orginal float.
> der federweg bleibt aber der selbe.
> wenn es richtig zur sache geht  sackt der hinterbau nicht so durch den federweg und  spricht besser an.



Klingt interessant, ich hab zwar wegen Schnee noch lange nicht das Potential des Serien 516 ausgeschöpft aber rein interessehalber: Welcher Fox DHX is es denn genau? THX!


----------



## JENSeits (28. November 2010)

ich tippe auf 5.0 air?!


----------



## dragon-777 (28. November 2010)

clausi87 schrieb:


> ich hab den dämpfer getauscht um im downhill das max. aus dem hinterbau rauszuholen.
> er lässt sich wesentlich besser auf mein bedürfnisse abstimmen als der orginal float.
> der federweg bleibt aber der selbe.
> wenn es richtig zur sache geht  sackt der hinterbau nicht so durch den federweg und  spricht besser an.



Habe ich auch drin. Ist einfach der für das Potential des Hinterbaus bessere Dämpfer.


----------



## clausi87 (28. November 2010)

ja genau ist ein dhx 5.0 air in den standard abmessungen fürs spicy.
ich leg halt mehr wert auf eine gute bergab performance als dem schnelles bergaufkurbeln. wenn deine touren er ausgewogen sind und du auch nicht oft im bikepark bis wirst du sicher mit dem serien dämpfer sehr zufreiden sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jumpstumper (29. November 2010)

clausi87 schrieb:


> ja genau ist ein dhx 5.0 air in den standard abmessungen fürs spicy.
> ich leg halt mehr wert auf eine gute bergab performance als dem schnelles bergaufkurbeln. wenn deine touren er ausgewogen sind und du auch nicht oft im bikepark bis wirst du sicher mit dem serien dämpfer sehr zufreiden sein.



THX


----------



## Slash96 (29. November 2010)

Hallo Spicy-Fans,

mich würde interessieren, welche Bremse Ihr an Euren Spicys fahrt und weiterempfehlen könnt. 

Ich ärgere mich jetzt schon über ein Jahr mit meiner K18 rum und bin immer noch nicht zufrieden. Das widersinnige ist, dass ich an einem anderen Bike schon mal eine K18 hatte und mit dem Exemplar ganz zufrieden war. Aus Frust und Trotz hätte ich mir am Wochendende beinahe eine Saint bestellt. Erschien mir im Endeffekt aber ein bisschen überdimensioniert für das Mittelgebirge. 

Im Thread habe ich ein paar Mal die Hope M4 gesehen. Nach meinen gemischten Erfahrungen mit der K18 bin ich eher skeptisch in Bezug auf Formula. Im Tech Talk habe ich auch schon gestöbert. Wollte einfach noch etwas Input von anderen Spicy-Fahrern.

Schonmal Danke im Voraus für jedweden Tipp!


----------



## geosnow (29. November 2010)

Ich hatte die Formula k24 180/180 an meinem Spicy und ich konnte mich dann doch gut an sie gewöhnen. Jetzt habe ich eine Avid Elixir CR (2011er X.9 Version) an meinem Uzzi und ich habe nur Scherereien mit dieser Bremse. Bereits zweimal entlüftet und immernoch greifen die Kolben nur bedingt. Kauf die Formula the One, Saint, XTR (wobei die Bravotests unterschiedlich ausgefallen sind) oder X.0.


----------



## Ultroon (29. November 2010)

Also ich hab von Anfang an die Avid Elixir CR ( 203/185) dran und bin top zufrieden. Ich bin auch öfter mal im Bikepark unterwegs und hatte nie Probleme. Also ich kann sie dir nur empfehlen.


----------



## Bikedude001 (30. November 2010)

geosnow schrieb:


> Ich hatte die Formula k24 180/180 an meinem Spicy und ich konnte mich dann doch gut an sie gewöhnen. Jetzt habe ich eine Avid Elixir CR (2011er X.9 Version) an meinem Uzzi und ich habe nur Scherereien mit dieser Bremse. Bereits zweimal entlüftet und immernoch greifen die Kolben nur bedingt. Kauf die Formula the One, Saint, XTR (wobei die Bravotests unterschiedlich ausgefallen sind) oder X.0.


 
Was hast du denn für Probleme damit?


----------



## geosnow (30. November 2010)

Es kann natürlich sein, dass ich Pech mit meiner CR habe. Die Hinterbremse mit 185 bremst mit sehr genauem Druckpunkt einwandfrei, wobei ich ihn nicht mehr gross verstellen kann, da sonst die Bremshebel an den Lenker drücken. Der Druckpunkt der Vorderbremse hingegen wandert oder verschwindet. Nach zweimaligen Entlüften habe ich einen genauen Druckpunkt, aber nun sind die Beläge/Bremsscheiben verunreiningt. Die Bremse ist sehr gut, wenn sie keinen Defekt hat und vollumfänglich entlüftet ist. Von der Retailversion habe ich dies erwartet, dem war aber nicht so. Ich habe eifach zuviel Zeit/Geld mit dieser Bremse verschwendet. Darum kann ich sie nicht empfehlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marki72 (30. November 2010)

Slash96 schrieb:


> Hallo Spicy-Fans,
> 
> mich würde interessieren, welche Bremse Ihr an Euren Spicys fahrt und weiterempfehlen könnt.
> 
> ...


 
Servus!
Fahre ein 916er aus 2009 mit einer R 1! Top Bremse, sauleicht, geht immer gleich, nur ohne Geräusche gehts leider auch nicht. Aber das pfeiffen oder quietschen hatte ich bei der Avid genauso. Katastrophe wirds natürlich wenns nass wird, aber das ist ja auch nix Neues. Wenn man das Spicy als Touren Enduro aufbaut ist meiner Meinung nach das Gewicht nicht unerheblich wichtig.
R 1 find ich sehr empfehlenswert!
Gruß Marki


----------



## Jumpstumper (30. November 2010)

Marki72 schrieb:


> Servus!
> Fahre ein 916er aus 2009 mit einer R 1!
> R 1 find ich sehr empfehlenswert!
> Gruß Marki



Coool, da hat jemand ungefragt eine mir innere Frage beantwortet. Finde die R1 in schwarz mit den roten Eloxalteilchen wunderschön, das Gewicht find ich fantastisch, dachte aber eher, dass das wirklich nur was an ner CC Feile zu suchen hat. Der Preis ist ohnehin sehr heftig. Mit welchem Gewicht fährst du die R1 an deinem Spicy?


----------



## TheMicha (30. November 2010)

Jumpstumper schrieb:


> ...dachte aber eher, dass das wirklich nur was an ner CC Feile zu suchen hat.



Dafür ist die Bremse auch konstruiert. An einem Enduro, welches seinem Einsatzgebiet entsprechend benutzt wird, hat eine R1 mMn. nichts verloren.
Standfest ist etwas Anderes.


----------



## Slash96 (30. November 2010)

Danke an alle, die eine Bremsen-Empfehlung für mich hatten. 

Die eine oder andere Bremse hatte ich gar nicht auf dem Radar. Interessant dass einige CC-Bremsen fahren. Zeigt mir aber wieder, wie vielseitig das Spicy ist. Für meine Haus-Trails würde das sogar genügen. Die paar Höhenmeter bringen schon keine Bremse an ihre Grenzen. 

Für den Sommer und einen Trip ins Hochgebirge... ich muss mal in mich gehen und gut überlegen. Wer weniger bremst, ist ohnehin schneller unten. 

Wichtig ist mir, dass die Bremse bei Wind und Wetter immer funktioniert und nicht ständig Streicheleinheiten braucht. 




Marki72 schrieb:


> Servus!
> Fahre ein 916er aus 2009 mit einer R 1! Top Bremse, sauleicht, geht immer gleich, nur ohne Geräusche gehts leider auch nicht. Aber das pfeiffen oder quietschen hatte ich bei der Avid genauso. Katastrophe wirds natürlich wenns nass wird, aber das ist ja auch nix Neues.



Mit organischen Beläge hält sich meine K18 vorne vornehm zurück. Die Hintere mit Sinterbelägen macht aber einen Höllenlärm. Hat aber den Vorteil, dass die Fußgänger immer ganz fix flüchten.


----------



## vitaminc (2. Dezember 2010)

Die K18 hat ordentlich Biss. Leider nicht unbedingt sorglos und wartungsarm. Geräuschkulisse war generell OK. Ich hatte sie nach 1 Jahr vom Zesty runtergeschmissen und mir ne SAINT gegönnt. Das sind dann natürlich Weltenunterschiede, in allen Bereichen.


----------



## Marki72 (2. Dezember 2010)

Jumpstumper schrieb:


> Coool, da hat jemand ungefragt eine mir innere Frage beantwortet. Finde die R1 in schwarz mit den roten Eloxalteilchen wunderschön, das Gewicht find ich fantastisch, dachte aber eher, dass das wirklich nur was an ner CC Feile zu suchen hat. Der Preis ist ohnehin sehr heftig. Mit welchem Gewicht fährst du die R1 an deinem Spicy?


 
Hallo,
mit Protectoren und Klamotten 80kg! Meine Kumpels fahren die R1 zum Beispiel an einem Scratch, auch problemlos. Ich finde Sie sehr standfest!


----------



## Marki72 (2. Dezember 2010)

TheMicha schrieb:


> Dafür ist die Bremse auch konstruiert. An einem Enduro, welches seinem Einsatzgebiet entsprechend benutzt wird, hat eine R1 mMn. nichts verloren.
> Standfest ist etwas Anderes.


Hast Du die R1 schon mal unter Extrembedingungen getestet? So ca. 1000 hm bergab?


----------



## Papa Midnight (2. Dezember 2010)

Wer macht denn sowas? Heißt doch Fahrrad fahren und nicht Fahrrad bremsen.


----------



## geosnow (2. Dezember 2010)

wie wärs, wenn man viellicht auch mal eine pause macht und die aussicht geniesst?


----------



## Marki72 (2. Dezember 2010)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Wer macht denn sowas? Heißt doch Fahrrad fahren und nicht Fahrrad bremsen.



...da muß ich Dir jetzt recht geben! Warscheinlich fahren manche ständig mit schleifender Bremse anstatt man vor der Kurve den Anker schmeißt und dann wieder voll rausbeschleunigt!
...ist natürlich wieder streckenabhängig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (3. Dezember 2010)

Durch ständiges Schleifenlassen kriegt man jede Bremse kaputt. Da haste Recht. Aber aus irgendeinem Grund machen das sehr viele Fahrer. Verstehe ich gar nicht. Mache ich beim Autofahren ja auch nicht.
Naja, zumindest verglasen dadurch die Beläge und es quietscht wie Sau. Bremsleistung tendiert dann auch immer weiter gen NUll.


----------



## L0cke (3. Dezember 2010)

oh ja , hab ich in Portes gesehen, da haben einige Saints scheinbar verglaste Scheiben gehabt, also bei uns fährt einer an allein seinen LPs, AM bis FR/DH die R1 bei ca 85kg Körpergewicht, ist bisher mit der Bremse zufrieden,die Abfahrten sind auch meist nur 400-500hm, jedoch recht steil, Hochrhön halt, aso der Biker  hatte zuvor die aktuelle The One....


----------



## Paramedicus (4. Dezember 2010)

"oh ja , hab ich in Portes gesehen, da haben einige Saints scheinbar verglaste Scheiben gehabt" 

Ey sorry,langsam wirds echt albern. Will nich klug*******n, was zum Geier aber sind "verglaste Scheiben"? Es verglasen nich mal die Beläge,das Ammenmärchen is aber nich tot zu kriegen, egal, aber die Scheiben?


----------



## Bikedude001 (4. Dezember 2010)

Vielleicht war es ja ein Prototyp mit Glasscheiben ???


----------



## Papa Midnight (4. Dezember 2010)

Ach Gottchen , jetzt wird hier alles auf die Goldwaage gelegt. Also: Lies das hier.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bremsbelag


----------



## Pitti690 (4. Dezember 2010)

> Ey sorry,langsam wirds echt albern. Will nich klug*******n, was zum  Geier aber sind "verglaste Scheiben"? Es verglasen nich mal die  Beläge,das Ammenmärchen is aber nich tot zu kriegen, egal, aber die  Scheiben?


Belege konnen verglassen  !!!  Verstärkt tritt das bei Semi und Low -Metallischen Belegen auf. 
Dabei härten die Metallischenteilchen bei grosser Hitze aus. 

Um den Verschleiss bei den Scheiben gering zu halten wird ein höher legierter Stahl verwendet, aber wenn der härtegrad der Belege jetzt ähnlich ist kann keine Bremswirkung mehr entstehen oder zumindest sehr vermindert. 
Stell dir das dann vor wie bei einem Zug , dabei reibt auch Stahl auf Stahl ( Rad auf Schiene) was den Bremsweg erheblich verlängert .

Bei den Bremsscheiben kann so etwas ähnliches passiren, das nennt man zwar nicht Verglassen sondern Anlaufen.
Dabei überschreitet das Materiall einen kritischen Punkt und wird zuheiss , das hat dann denn gegenteiligen Effekt bei einem hochlegierten Stahl, er verliert dan seine Festigkeit.


----------



## Asha'man (5. Dezember 2010)

Jemand aus meinem Bekanntenkreis hatte auch stark verglaste Beläge an er K18. Und ist vor allem ewig damit gefahren und hat einfach die Bremse als "schlecht" befunden und sich ne neue gekauft. Das Ding hat wirklich überhaupt nicht mehr gebremst...bin auch kein Freund von der K18 (aus leidvoller Erfahrung), aber da hätten zumindest erstmal auch neue Beläge gereicht und Wunder bewirkt.
Ich habs gemerkt, als ich das Rad nur in eine Garage fahren wollte und fast vor das Tor gerauscht bin, weil das Ding wirklich gar nicht mehr gebremst hat.

Also verglaste Scheiben gibt es natürlich nicht. Das hat der Beitragsschreiber auch vermutlich nicht gemeint, sondern nur schnell hingeschrieben. Aber verglaste Beläge sind sicher kein Mythos.


----------



## L0cke (5. Dezember 2010)

Asha'man schrieb:


> Also verglaste Scheiben gibt es natürlich nicht. Das hat der Beitragsschreiber auch vermutlich nicht gemeint, sondern nur schnell hingeschrieben. Aber verglaste Beläge sind sicher kein Mythos.



ja da habe ich bissel mist geschrieben, war da schon etwas müde, meinte natürlich verglaste Beläge



Asha'man schrieb:


> Jemand aus meinem Bekanntenkreis hatte auch stark verglaste Beläge an er K18. Und ist vor allem ewig damit gefahren und hat einfach die Bremse als "schlecht" befunden und sich ne neue gekauft. Das Ding hat wirklich überhaupt nicht mehr gebremst...bin auch kein Freund von der K18 (aus leidvoller Erfahrung), aber da hätten zumindest erstmal auch neue Beläge gereicht und Wunder bewirkt.
> Ich habs gemerkt, als ich das Rad nur in eine Garage fahren wollte und fast vor das Tor gerauscht bin, weil das Ding wirklich gar nicht mehr gebremst hat.



aua, dann fahr mal keine Elixir , was hast du für leidvolle Erfahrungen mit der K 18 gemacht?


----------



## Asha'man (5. Dezember 2010)

War eigentlich klar, dass du dich nur vertippt hast. Daraus dann so einen Aufstand zu machen... *kopfschüttel*

Am Spicy meiner Freundin ist ne Elixir. Funktioniert eigentlich recht gut. ich trau mich nur nich sie zu entlüften, obwohl es bald mal Zeit ist. Habe da Stories von ein paar erfahrenen Mechs gehört...

Meine K18? Bremsbeläge musste ich sehr penibel ausrichten, damit nichts geschleift hat. Beim leichtesten Schlag der Scheibe -> schleifen. Entlüften sehr aufwendig (im Vergleich zu Shimano z.B.). Meine k24 am Zesty hinten zieht ständig Luft. War auch schon vier mal bei Formula und mittlerweile ist fast alles getauscht. Problem besteht immer noch. Bremsleistung ist gut, aber wenn man härter bremst schwierig zu dosieren. Jetzt ist am Froggy ne Saint. Endlich sorglos bremsen und nicht mehr basteln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vitaminc (6. Dezember 2010)

Ich hatte damals mit meiner K18 schneller als ich gucken konnte, jeweils nen Schlag in der Vorder und Hinterscheibe. Angeblich wären die Original Formula Scheiben bei der K18 recht dünn. Das kommt davon wenn man immer noch mehr Gewicht einsparen will bei hoher Bremsleistung.

Die Bremsleistung empfand ich bei der K18 immer als gut, recht bissig, für mich ansich ausreichend Standfestigkeit und Reserven. Leider hatte ich mehrmals Probleme dass die Kolben nicht sauber zurückgefahren sind, und bereits nach 10 Monaten musste die Bremse auch zu Formula für nen internen Komplettausch aller Dichtungen etc. 

Inzwischen habe ich die K18 verkauft, und mir damals ne Saint ans Zesty schrauben lassen. Bis auf das schlimme Gejaule ist das für mich aktuell DIE Bremse überhaupt. Bin auch Avid und ne Shimano XT gefahren, beide nicht der Rede wert im Vergleich.

Inzwischen habe ich auch den Höllenlarm bei der Saint abgestellt dank Resin-Beläge, und das bei nem Paarpreis von gerade mal 10 Euronen.

Alternativen wären für mich aktuell noch Hope V2/M4, The Cleg und bei geringerem Budget ne Magura. 

Avid und Formula sind für mich erstmal tabu.


----------



## soso79 (6. Dezember 2010)

Moin, hier erstmal meine letzte Ausbaustufe


----------



## Darkwing Duck (6. Dezember 2010)

Asha'man schrieb:


> ...
> Meine K18? Bremsbeläge musste ich sehr penibel ausrichten, damit nichts geschleift hat. Beim leichtesten Schlag der Scheibe -> schleifen.
> ...



Was verstehst du bei einer Postmount-Bremse unter penibel ausrichten?

Ich muss hier wohl mal ne Lanze für die K18 brechen, hab an meiner in den 1,5 Jahren Spicy-fahren außer Belägen wechseln noch nie etwas unternehmen müssen. Klar, Bremskraft oder Standfestigkeit sind jetzt nicht mit einer Saint oder Code vergleichbar, im Alpenurlaub kann man schon Fading provozieren, aber für den Enduro-Einsatz im Mittelgebirge finde ich die Bremse völlig ausreichend.

@soso79:
Schick!


----------



## Asha'man (6. Dezember 2010)

Der Bremssattel muss von Hand manuell exakt mittig eingestellt werden. Bei drehendem Laufrad einen mm hierhin verschieben und dann einen mm dahin. Dabei immer die Abstände der Scheibe zu den Kolben beobachten. Dann gaannnnz vorsichtig die Schrauben anziehen. Hat mich pro Bremse 10-20 min. und Nerven gekostet. 

Bei der Saint sinds 2 min. Bremse anziehen, Schrauben fest drehen, fertig.


----------



## Bikedude001 (6. Dezember 2010)

soso79 schrieb:


> Moin, hier erstmal meine letzte Ausbaustufe


 
Wie schwer?
Gabel Coil oder Air?


----------



## soso79 (6. Dezember 2010)

Air mir DH Kartusche 170mm

jetzt mit Bash Punkt 13 Kilo inkl. Pedalen

LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (6. Dezember 2010)

So sieht n Fahrrad aus.


----------



## Slash96 (6. Dezember 2010)

Asha'man schrieb:


> Meine K18? Bremsbeläge musste ich sehr penibel ausrichten, damit nichts geschleift hat. Beim leichtesten Schlag der Scheibe -> schleifen.



Finde die K18 auch recht schleiffreudig. Ich habe es zwar bisher immer mit ein paar Handgriffen wieder schleiffrei bekommen. Nervig ist es aber schon. 




vitaminc schrieb:


> Die Bremsleistung empfand ich bei der K18 immer als gut, recht bissig, für mich ansich ausreichend Standfestigkeit und Reserven. Leider hatte ich mehrmals Probleme dass die Kolben nicht sauber zurückgefahren sind, und bereits nach 10 Monaten musste die Bremse auch zu Formula für nen internen Komplettausch aller Dichtungen etc.



Das Problem habe ich derzeit mit meiner HR K18. Der Kolben geht nicht mehr richtig zurück, so dass ich keine neuen Bremsbeläge einsetzen kann, ohne dass ein Belag direkt an der Scheibe klebt.

Wo es jetzt viel schneit, werde ich ohnehin mehr auf den Skiiern als auf dem Bike unterwegs sein, so dass ich mit der HR K18 noch eine Weile über die Runden komme.


----------



## soso79 (6. Dezember 2010)

@ papa, wenn du meins meinst -> vielen Dank ! 

hab gerade auch nochmal mit ner kern waage nachgewogen.

spicy 12,95
froggy 16,10
torque 14,65 

alles mit pedalen ect. also komplett.


lg


----------



## hopfer (6. Dezember 2010)

warum hast du 3 sehr ähnliche Bikes?


----------



## L0cke (6. Dezember 2010)

ich schlüssel mal auf



soso79 schrieb:


> hab gerade auch nochmal mit ner kern waage nachgewogen.



kannst die mir mal leihen?



soso79 schrieb:


> spicy 12,95



Soso Tourenrad 



soso79 schrieb:


> froggy 16,10



Soso Bergab- und Bikeparkrad (du Sack, dein Rad ist leichter als meines, na warte )



soso79 schrieb:


> torque 14,65



Frau


----------



## hopfer (6. Dezember 2010)

Ok die frau hab ich ignoriert.


----------



## soso79 (6. Dezember 2010)

hey locke - perfekt 

ja für frau in der regel. fahre aber irgendwie auch selbst gern mit weil radstand sehr kurz. übe damit wheelie ect. ob die frau jemals mit fährt weiss ich nicht...wünsch es mir schon aber  radfahren ist net so ihr ding...besonders net weil sich bei mir nur ums  rad dreht 


ausserdem bastel ich sehr sehr gerne und hätte am liebsten noch viel mehr so bikes 

ach ja, fahren sich dazu noch total unterschiedlich ! - muss mich ja irgendwie rechtfertigen "lach"


----------



## L0cke (6. Dezember 2010)

immer doch Soso  , ich hab wohl bissel mehr Glück mit meinem Frauchen, bekommt nun von mir erstmal ein neues CC-Bike weil ich ihr Billigrad beim Antritt an diversen Stellen verbogen hab, wer könnte den wissen das die so wenig aushalten *wegduck*, Schutzklamotte hat sie schon und die ersten Freerideausflüge wurden auch schon getätigt, sie will aber erstmal mit dem CC-Bike noch etwas Erfahrung im biken sammeln, bevor sie richtig loslegt


----------



## soso79 (6. Dezember 2010)

das freut mich für dich  !!
da kann ich lang drauf warten, aber egal komm ja auch ganz gut ohne se klar ^^ nur nachm aufs maul legen muss sie mich wieder pflegen 

wage kein problem, nehm ich mit wenn wir uns das nächste mal zum biken treffen. hätte voll bock auf kreuzberg...sind ja nur noch ein paar monate


----------



## L0cke (6. Dezember 2010)

das nächste mal kommt meine Frauchen mit und pflegt dich nach einem Sturz schonmal gesund, dann wird dein Frauchen bestimmt eifersüchtig und kommt mit um dich zu bewachen 

cool mit der Waage, kommst auch zu einer der nächsten beiden Veranstaltungen (siehe Facebook)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikedude001 (7. Dezember 2010)

Hab für meine Frau was neues aufgebaut....
2009er Spicy Lady
Lyrik Coil 170mm DH
Vivid R2C
Avid Elixir R 203/185
Race Face Turbine Lenker 
Stylo Kurbel
E13 DRS Kefü mit Race Face Bash
.....


----------



## blackleaf (7. Dezember 2010)

Schickes Teil, würd ich auch fahren;-)


----------



## zwente (7. Dezember 2010)

schönes bike...
was wiegt den die gabel?

ich schließ daraus dass das santa cruz nichmehr gefunden wurde?


----------



## Bikedude001 (8. Dezember 2010)

Das Santa ist leider nicht mehr aufgetaucht .
Die Lyrik mit weicher Feder habe ich mit 2320g gewogen. 
Komplett wiegt das Spicy 14,36 kg ohne Pedale .
Grüße


----------



## soso79 (8. Dezember 2010)

@bikedude - schönes bike, hoffe das dich deine frau öfters begleitet als meine  ?


----------



## geosnow (8. Dezember 2010)

vivid R2C ist geil!


----------



## stöpsel84 (8. Dezember 2010)

hallo leute,suche lapierre spicy rahmen für 550 euro,bitte alles anbieten.vielen dank im voraus.


----------



## Darkwing Duck (8. Dezember 2010)

Na dann viel Erfolg...


----------



## Papa Midnight (8. Dezember 2010)

Davon nehme ich dann auch n paar...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soso79 (8. Dezember 2010)

..ich auch ! wie gesagt, bastel ja gerne^^

...da wirste es nicht einfach haben bis auf nen glückstreffer im ebay vielleicht. viel glück aber trotzdem !


----------



## blackleaf (9. Dezember 2010)

Für den Preis würd ich auch einen nehmen...


----------



## agnes (9. Dezember 2010)

naja ich zahle mehr. also her damit. aso bitte in L^^


----------



## LB Stefan (9. Dezember 2010)

mhm mist, ich hätt einen für 500 abzugeben, --> Schade...


----------



## stöpsel84 (9. Dezember 2010)

vielen dank für eure hilfe  wer vhat da einen rahmen anzubieten und wieviel muss ich blechen dafür?danke


----------



## Marki72 (9. Dezember 2010)

soso79 schrieb:


> @ papa, wenn du meins meinst -> vielen Dank !
> 
> hab gerade auch nochmal mit ner kern waage nachgewogen.
> 
> ...



Servus!

Mich hätte interessiert wie das Torque im Vergleich zum Froggy fährt?
Will mir nämlich neben meinem 916er Spicy was fürs schwerere Gelände zulegen.  Und da hab ich mir entweder ein Froggy, oder die preislich günstigere Alternative ein Torque mit 180mm überlegt.
Wäre dankbar für Ratschläge!

Gruß aus Bayern
Marki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soso79 (9. Dezember 2010)

hi marki72,

ja also schon grundverschieden, wobei man bedenken muss, dass ich im torque ne 160er und luftdämpfer fahre und im froggy 180er sowie stahlfederdämpfer. allein vom rahmen her gesehen, macht das froggy deutlich mehr her bzw. sieht massiver aus und so fährt es sich auch. das torque ist verspielt während das froggy mir laufruhe und sicherheit absolut vermittelt. mein tip, fürs schwere gelände (bergab) nen froggy mit breitem lenker und ner totem  also zwischen nem spicy 916 und nenm froggy liegen doch schon welten. ich würde das torque so mittendrinne ansiedeln. wenn du jetzt kein 916 hättest, wäre das torque ne gute wahl.
ps: verkaufe gerade ne totem  -> billig !!!
hole dir nen froggy 318 von 2010, sind doch recht günstig zu haben zur zeit ud dann rüste ggf. gabel nach.


----------



## Marki72 (10. Dezember 2010)

soso79 schrieb:


> hi marki72,
> 
> ja also schon grundverschieden, wobei man bedenken muss, dass ich im torque ne 160er und luftdämpfer fahre und im froggy 180er sowie stahlfederdämpfer. allein vom rahmen her gesehen, macht das froggy deutlich mehr her bzw. sieht massiver aus und so fährt es sich auch. das torque ist verspielt während das froggy mir laufruhe und sicherheit absolut vermittelt. mein tip, fürs schwere gelände (bergab) nen froggy mit breitem lenker und ner totem  also zwischen nem spicy 916 und nenm froggy liegen doch schon welten. ich würde das torque so mittendrinne ansiedeln. wenn du jetzt kein 916 hättest, wäre das torque ne gute wahl.
> ps: verkaufe gerade ne totem  -> billig !!!
> hole dir nen froggy 318 von 2010, sind doch recht günstig zu haben zur zeit ud dann rüste ggf. gabel nach.


 
Danke für den Tip! Das hat mir schon mal weiter geholfen.
Meinst Du wenn das Torque mit 180mm und Coil ausgerüstet ist, dass das Froggy trotzdem sicherer zu fahren ist?
Was soll denn die Totem kosten?
Gruß Marki


----------



## soso79 (10. Dezember 2010)

ja, also das froggy ist schon ne nummer mehr als das torque, wÃ¼rd dir eher dazu raten, besonders weil du schon nen spicy hast.
die totem solo air mit mission control 300â¬ inkl neuer maxle light steckachse. service vor nem halben jahr. wechsel nur weil ich ne weisse will.

lg


----------



## hopfer (10. Dezember 2010)

kann mich "soso" hier nur anschliessen bin nämlich vorm Froggy kurz Torque Fahrer gewesen.
das neue ist zwar ein etwas dickerer Brummer aber reicht trotzdem nicht ganz an den Frosch heran.


----------



## blutbuche (11. Dezember 2010)

FRAGE : ... am spicy 2010 ist eine geile grüne sattelklemme . wo kann man so eine herbekommen und welchen durchmesser hat sie ????? DANKE !!!!


----------



## Papa Midnight (12. Dezember 2010)

34,9 mm und bekommen kannst die bei deinem Händler, oder bei uns. Hab allerdings gerade erst wieder Kleinteile bestellt und die neue Liste ist noch nicht lang genug, um nen neuen Karton kommen zu lassen...Ansonsten gibts noch ne super Klemme von Salsa in grün.


----------



## blutbuche (12. Dezember 2010)

.....vieln dank für die info - maß passt !! bei salsa stört mich der schriftzug , mochte lieber was  cleanes - was kostet die klemme bei dir und wann könnte ich eine bekommen ...???? greez , kati


----------



## Papa Midnight (12. Dezember 2010)

Ich schau Dienstag mal nach, ob ich noch eine habe...Morgen haben wir nen day off.


----------



## blutbuche (12. Dezember 2010)

okay, super . bitte dann pn !!!!! gruss, kati


----------



## Papa Midnight (12. Dezember 2010)

jupp. ansonsten bestelle ich dir gerne eine mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (12. Dezember 2010)

ja , auch okay, falls keins mehr da ist - was  kostet das teil eigentlich ..


----------



## Papa Midnight (12. Dezember 2010)

15 Euro. Geht also noch.


----------



## blutbuche (12. Dezember 2010)

ja , super !!! freu mich !


----------



## project529 (14. Dezember 2010)

Servus,
hat jemand schon irgendwelche Erfahrungen hierzu?
















Risse sowohl auf Antriebs-, als auch auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite.


----------



## Darkwing Duck (14. Dezember 2010)

Das sieht aber nicht gut aus 
Wie hast du es bemerkt, durch Geräusche oder andere Symptome im Betrieb oder beim putzen?


----------



## Pitti690 (14. Dezember 2010)

R.I.P 

is wohl das Ende für den Rahmen 

Ob das an mangelnder Materiallstäcke , in verbindung mit den Einpresslagern liegt 
Aus welchem Jahr is der Rahmen ?


----------



## project529 (14. Dezember 2010)

Ist ein Spicy 916 von 2009.
Mein Vater meinte, ich solle mir doch mal anschauen, warum da so viel Spiel in der Kurbel ist... und neben völlig defektem Tretlager (was zu erwarten war) sind dann noch diese Risse zu Tage gekommen.
Keine Drops oder Bikeparks.

Ist in meinen Augen ein eindeutiger Garantiefall... mal sehen was Lapierre sagt und wie die Abwicklung läuft.


----------



## Asha'man (14. Dezember 2010)

Hatte mein 2008 Zesty 714 auch. Riss im Tretlager nach einem Jahr. Damals bin ich nur harmlose Touren gefahren. Wurde anstandslos von Lapierre getauscht. Hält seit dem.


----------



## L0cke (14. Dezember 2010)

ohje, nun ist es schon das zweite Spicy von dem ich solche Probs mitbekomme oO.

Was wiegt eig der Rahmen des Spicy?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jumpstumper (14. Dezember 2010)

Neiiiiiin, von Rissen und sonstigen Defekten will ich nix lesen, dafür hab ich mein neues Pferdchen einfach viel zu lieb gewonnen 
Drück die Daumen für die Rekla!!


----------



## blutbuche (15. Dezember 2010)

@papa midn. : ..und , klemme gefunden ????


----------



## zwente (15. Dezember 2010)

jetzt mal ganz blöd gefragt ...
kann man bei dem Riss oben nich einfach von Aussen den Lack entfernen und ne Schweißnaht drüber legen? 
natürlich nur wenn ds ganze nich von LP als Garantiefall angesehen wird!


----------



## Papa Midnight (15. Dezember 2010)

blutbuche schrieb:


> @papa midn. : ..und , klemme gefunden ????



Hey. Hab keine mehr gehabt, aber zur neuen Bestellung hinzugefügt. Sollte morgen bei denen rausgehen.


----------



## blutbuche (15. Dezember 2010)

,,,mist - gard geseh´n - hab doch einen anderen stützendurchmesser - 30,8 .. da  passts ja dann gar net ... der vorbesitzer hat mir das falsch angegeben ... grummel . sorry .-


----------



## Papa Midnight (15. Dezember 2010)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ,,,mist - gard geseh´n - hab doch einen anderen stützendurchmesser - 30,8 .. da  passts ja dann gar net ... der vorbesitzer hat mir das falsch angegeben ... grummel . sorry .-



was für ein Rahmen ist das denn jetzt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pitti690 (15. Dezember 2010)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> was für ein Rahmen ist das denn jetzt?



ich Tipp mal auf Specialized S-Works Enduro ( von 05 oder 06)


----------



## blutbuche (15. Dezember 2010)

ja . genau der ...


----------



## Papa Midnight (16. Dezember 2010)

Das passt trotzdem. Die haben eine 30.9 mm Stütze und 34.9 mm Klemme.


----------



## project529 (16. Dezember 2010)

Falls es jemanden interessiert, die Garantieabwicklung wurde bestätigt und der Rahmen ist bereits verpackt und so gut wie auf dem Weg zu Lapierre. Bin gespannt wie lange es nun dauert, bis der neue Rahmen kommt und ob es das 2010er oder das 2011er Modell sein wird.


----------



## Ultroon (16. Dezember 2010)

Na das ist doch dann super gelaufen für dich.


----------



## project529 (16. Dezember 2010)

Streng genommen hab ich ja nichts davon... ist ja nicht meins. ^^
Mein Vater freut sich natürlich, aber ich denke wenn der Rahmen auseinanderfällt, ist das ja eigentlich das Mindeste, was man erwarten kann. Das Rad wurde schließlich nur auf Touren gefahren, keine bösen Misshandlungen oder so - und der Rahmen hat noch volle 4 Jahre Garantie.


----------



## clausi87 (18. Dezember 2010)

hi leute
ich hab jetzt entlich meine 170mm lyrik fürs spicy bekommen.macht sich echt super.
ich hab noch den orginal steuersatz mit den offen lagern verbaut.
ich suchen eine der genau so flach bau ,bin aber noch nicht so richtig fündig geworden.
kein einer von euch mir was empfehlen?


----------



## placeboworld80 (18. Dezember 2010)

Die semi-integrierten Steuersätze bauen doch alle nicht so hoch. Cane Creek , Acros usw. sind top. Marko


----------



## L0cke (18. Dezember 2010)

oder reset Racing, da kann man die Lagerschalen von oben auch für unten nehmen und andersherum, ansonsten habe ich mit Cane Creek in meinem bisherigem Bikerleben nur gute Erfahrungen gesammelt...


----------



## karsten13 (20. Dezember 2010)

Hier mal ein aktuelles Bild von meinem Schatz 

Konnte bei dem Motiv nicht widerstehen 







Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (20. Dezember 2010)

Hahahaha!!!!! Sauber!


----------



## Bikedude001 (20. Dezember 2010)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Hier mal ein aktuelles Bild von meinem Schatz
> 
> Konnte bei dem Motiv nicht widerstehen
> 
> ...


----------



## LB Stefan (21. Dezember 2010)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Hier mal ein aktuelles Bild von meinem Schatz
> 
> Konnte bei dem Motiv nicht widerstehen
> 
> ...



Nicht schlecht 
Aber ich verstehs trotzdem nicht...


----------



## Red Hawkeye (24. Dezember 2010)

Erst mal schöne Weihnachten an alle! Und dann wollte ich Euch mal zeigen (siehe Bilddateien), was bei mir den meisten Platz unterm Weihnachtsbaum einnehmen wird 

Nach fast zweimonatiger Bastelei ist die Grundüberholung abgeschlossen 

Mit der lackfreien Hochglanz-Politur und diversen Verbesserungen in der Ausstattung bin ich nun restlos zufrieden mit meinem Spicy


----------



## slang (24. Dezember 2010)

Hi,
und wie schützt du den Rahmen vor Korrosion? bzw wie lange bleibt der dann so schön glänzend?

slang


----------



## Red Hawkeye (24. Dezember 2010)

Hi Slang,

eigene praktische Erfahrungen liegen noch nicht vor. Allerdings ist die Hochglanzpolitur von Aluminium im Motorradbereich schon länger üblich. Laut Recherche im Internet erwarte ich durch die Oberflächenversiegelung nur sehr geringfügige Korrision. Ich denke händiges Aufpolieren zu Beginn und Ende der Saison dürfte ausreichen.

Gruß

RH


----------



## slang (24. Dezember 2010)

Hi,
welche Politur hast du denn genommen? 
Heißt händiges Aufpolieren wirklich per Hand oder mit Bohrmaschinenaufsatz?
Also, ich frage, weil mein Zesty gebürstetes Alu ist.
Und wenn der Klarlack sich großflächig verabschieden sollte, (was bei Lapierre ja wie man hier so liest auch nicht so selten sein soll) wäre das für mich vielleicht ne Alternative zu Lack oder Anodisierung.


Thanks und frohes Fest,
slang


----------



## Red Hawkeye (24. Dezember 2010)

Hi, den Nass-Klarlack von Lapierre kannst Du vergessen. Den hatte ich vorher darauf. Bei der ersten Hochglanzpolitur nach dem Abbeizen habe ich einen Profi die Arbeit machen lassen. Nach dem Zusammenbau war das Bike ziemlich eingesaut. Dannn habe ich einfach eine milde Politur, z. B. Autosol genommen, mit dem Lappen per Hand aufgetragen und per Hand mit einem Fleece-Lappen nachpoliert. Dann sah es wieder wie vorher aus.


----------



## slang (25. Dezember 2010)

Hi,
thanks für die Infos,
Mal schauen wie sich bei meinem Rad der klarlack hält.

Grüße,
slang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## VoikaZ (25. Dezember 2010)

Hi,

sorry, ich weiß nicht ob das Thema schon angesprochen wurde. Mit der Suche hab ich jedenfalls nix gefunden.
Kriegt man das 2011er Spicy eigentlich auch als Rahmenset?

Schönen Gruß,

Volker


----------



## blackleaf (25. Dezember 2010)

Würde mich auch interessieren....


----------



## Bikedude001 (26. Dezember 2010)

Spicy Rahmenkits gibts keine.
2009 hatte Lapierre Spicy Kits im Programm. Die haben sich aber scheinbar schlecht verkauft.


----------



## VoikaZ (26. Dezember 2010)

Hi Dude,

vielen Dank für die Antwort.
Ja, schade 

Schönen Gruß,

Volker


----------



## soso79 (26. Dezember 2010)

dann hole dir das 2009er set. ist noch neu zu bekommen und günstiger. für mehr stabilität hinten nimmst einfach dt swiss thru bolt. und auf tapered kannste ja  verzichten...


----------



## VoikaZ (26. Dezember 2010)

soso79 schrieb:


> dann hole dir das 2009er set. ist noch neu zu bekommen und günstiger. für mehr stabilität hinten nimmst einfach dt swiss thru bolt. und auf tapered kannste ja  verzichten...



Hi,

hast zufällig nen Link, wo man das Set noch kriegt?

Schönen Gruß,

Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soso79 (26. Dezember 2010)

hi, denke hier die händler aufm board/hier im thread können dir weiter helfen. ansonsten hat ihn hi-bike auch noch gelistet. musst dich nur persönlich mit denen übern preis unterhalten. hab mir auch das rahmenset gekauft. funktioniert top und beste bike was ich bisher hatte (also allround-mäßig)


----------



## Bikedude001 (26. Dezember 2010)

Oder kauf die ein 2011er 316 und schlachte es aus. Was du nicht brauchst kannst du verkaufen.
Machste unterm Strich ein besseren Deal als mit einem Rahmenkit.
Taperd Steuerrohr und Steckachse muss man nicht unbedingt haben, würde ich aber auf jeden Fall bevorzugen!


----------



## KaskiaRacing (27. Dezember 2010)

Nabend zusammen,

kann mir jemand mal bitte behilflich sein bzgl. der Rahmengrößen vom Spicey. Mittels SuFu habe ich leider nix gefunden. Falls doch irgendwo was steht, dann tschuldigung, falls ich zum Xten male nachfrage.

Also: Rahmengröße M..., kann der Rahmen von einer 1.66m großen Frau gefahren werden? Ich frag mal so in blaue. Vielleicht kann man das ja schon kategorisch ausschließen, oder auch nicht.

Danke und gute Nacht!
Karsten


----------



## Bikedude001 (27. Dezember 2010)

Größe M bei 1,66 ist viel zu groß. Auf jeden Fall "S" !
Es gibt auch noch 2009er Ladyspicys (516)  in Gr. 40. Da ist das Oberrohr nochmal 1 cm kürzer. 
Die sind auch etwas Günstiger als Listenpreis.


----------



## VoikaZ (27. Dezember 2010)

soso79 schrieb:


> hi, denke hier die händler aufm board/hier im thread können dir weiter helfen. ansonsten hat ihn hi-bike auch noch gelistet. musst dich nur persönlich mit denen übern preis unterhalten. hab mir auch das rahmenset gekauft. funktioniert top und beste bike was ich bisher hatte (also allround-mäßig)





Bikedude001 schrieb:


> Oder kauf die ein 2011er 316 und schlachte es aus. Was du nicht brauchst kannst du verkaufen.
> Machste unterm Strich ein besseren Deal als mit einem Rahmenkit.
> Taperd Steuerrohr und Steckachse muss man nicht unbedingt haben, würde ich aber auf jeden Fall bevorzugen!



Hi,

vielen Dank für die Tips. Ja gut, muß ich mir mal duch den Kopf gehen lassen.

Schönen Gruß,

Volker


----------



## KaskiaRacing (28. Dezember 2010)

Bikedude001 schrieb:


> Größe M bei 1,66 ist viel zu groß. Auf jeden Fall "S" !
> Es gibt auch noch 2009er Ladyspicys (516)  in Gr. 40. Da ist das Oberrohr nochmal 1 cm kürzer.
> Die sind auch etwas Günstiger als Listenpreis.



Nabend,

danke für die Info! Habe ich mir schon gedacht, leider...

Was nennst Du "günstiger"? (Gern auch als PM).

Karsten


----------



## karsten13 (28. Dezember 2010)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Was nennst Du "günstiger"? (Gern auch als PM).



man kann zum Beispiel mal googlen 

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (29. Dezember 2010)

karsten13 schrieb:


> man kann zum Beispiel mal googlen
> 
> Gruss,
> 
> Karsten.



Oooohhhh...., Das ist aber ein netter Hinweis! DANKE!!


----------



## zwente (5. Januar 2011)

so die wohl letzte runde in diesem Schnee - rest der Woche solls bei uns bis +10 werden und regnen ....


----------



## Bikedude001 (6. Januar 2011)

Lapierre hat für viele 2011er Modelle die Preise gesenkt....
Eine neue Liste auf unserer HP.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neo-bahamuth (7. Januar 2011)

Heyho, ich will mir für den Fall, dass mein Fox zulange beim Service steckt oder einfach hops geht einen 2011er Zweitdämpfer von Rock Shox holen. Soweit ich weiß waren fürs Spicy doch immer die medium tunes die Richtigen oder?

- Monarch RT3 (165mmx38mm / 6.5x1.5) Tune - Low

- Monarch RT3 (184mmx44mm / 7.25x1.75) Tune - Low

- Monarch RT3 (190mmx50mm / 7.5x2.0) Tune - Low

- Monarch RT3 High Volume (200mmx50mm / 7.875x2.0) Tune - Low

- Monarch RT3 High Volume (200mmx57mm / 7.875x2.25) Tune - Low

- Monarch RT3 High Volume (216mmx63mm / 8.5x2.5) Tune - Low

- Monarch RT3 (165mmx38mm / 6.5x1.5) Tune - Mid

- Monarch RT3 (184mmx44mm / 7.25x1.75) Tune - Mid

- Monarch RT3 (190mmx50mm / 7.5x2.0) Tune - Mid

- Monarch RT3 High Volume (200mmx50mm / 7.875x2.0) Tune - Mid

- Monarch RT3 High Volume (200mmx57mm / 7.875x2.25) Tune - Mid

*- Monarch RT3 High Volume (216mmx63mm / 8.5x2.5) Tune - Mid*

- Monarch RT3 (165mmx38mm / 6.5x1.5) Tune - High

- Monarch RT3 (184mmx44mm / 7.25x1.75) Tune - High

- Monarch RT3 (190mmx50mm / 7.5x2.0) Tune - High

- Monarch RT3 High Volume (200mmx50mm / 7.875x2.0) Tune - High

- Monarch RT3 High Volume (200mmx57mm / 7.875x2.25) Tune - High

- Monarch RT3 High Volume (216mmx63mm / 8.5x2.5) Tune - High

Der fett markierte müsste demnach doch der Richtige sein oder?


----------



## Bikedude001 (7. Januar 2011)

Richtig !


----------



## neo-bahamuth (7. Januar 2011)

Bikedude001 schrieb:


> Richtig !



Merci.
Gute Sache das mit den Preissenkungen, wobei die Modelle nun noch immer meist 10% mehr kosten als im Vorjahr.
Aber so hätten die ja gar keine Räder mehr vom Hof bekommen.


----------



## Papa Midnight (7. Januar 2011)

Die werden eher wieder sehr früh keine mehr haben, weil die Händler zögerlich bestellt haben (Händler aller Marken, nicht nur LP) und weil solche Branchenriesen wie Trek oder Speiseeis unglaubliche Preis an den Tag legen.


----------



## Bikedude001 (7. Januar 2011)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> Merci.
> Gute Sache das mit den Preissenkungen, wobei die Modelle nun noch immer meist 10% mehr kosten als im Vorjahr.
> Aber so hätten die ja gar keine Räder mehr vom Hof bekommen.



Kann mich bisher nicht über schlechten Absatz beklagen....


----------



## Papa Midnight (7. Januar 2011)

Na, das ist ja genau das, was ich meine.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (7. Januar 2011)

Bikedude001 schrieb:


> Kann mich bisher nicht über schlechten Absatz beklagen....



Dann ist das ja ok 
Mein kleiner Händler hier in Augsburg klagt da etwas


----------



## avid49 (7. Januar 2011)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Die werden eher wieder sehr früh keine mehr haben, weil die Händler zögerlich bestellt haben (Händler aller Marken, nicht nur LP) und weil solche Branchenriesen wie Trek oder Speiseeis unglaubliche Preis an den Tag legen.



jo,da guckt man mal bei Canyon vorbei,ein Strive... für 2500!!!!
Die Ausstattungsliste(Fox Talas,RockShox Reverb usw.usw) lässt keine Wünsche übrig und das bei einem Gewicht von unter 14kg!!

Leider hat dieses Bike einen falschen Namen!


----------



## Papa Midnight (7. Januar 2011)

Sorry, aber ich kann dieses Canyonthema nicht mehr hören. Wenn du billig Teile kaufen möchtest, dann ist das genau das richtige. Noch billiger gehts bei 2-Danger und Konsorten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## agnes (7. Januar 2011)

klar das dir als händler sowas stört. aber ich finde, jeder sollte sich das kaufen was er sich leisten kann. und mal ehrlich, von den teilen her sind die bikes klasse. fahren tun sie auch nicht schlecht. aber das würde jetzt hier ausarten. ich kaufe lieber bei einem kleinen händler. ausser mein lapierre. das habe ich hier ausm bike markt.


----------



## Pitti690 (8. Januar 2011)

Ich such für mein Spicy nen neuen Vorbau, der ab Werk verbaute  Thomson Elite X4 31,8x70mm is etwas zu lang , sitze fast etwas zu gestreckt auf dem Bike , aufrechter wär mir lieber. 

Hab jetzt mal geschaut und der Chromag Ranger in 40 mm länge gefählt mir recht gut. 

Bei der Suche nach Vorbau und Lenker is mir aber aufgefallen das bei der Lenkerklemmung zum Teil die Bezeichnung  "Oversize" dabei steht. 

Kann mir jemand sagen was es damit auf sich hat und ob Teile mit und ohne der Bezeichnung miteinander kompatibel sind 

Weiss is jetzt warscheinlich für die meisten de doofe Frage , aber beschäftige mich noch nicht so lange mit dem Thema.

Vielleicht hat ja auch noch jemand nen Tipp für mich in sachen kurzen Vorbau , dachte so an 35-40 mm , aber solte nicht all zu klobig aussehen.


----------



## Darkwing Duck (8. Januar 2011)

Ein Oversize-Lenker hat an der Klemmung einen Durchmesser von 31,8 mm (1 1/4 Zoll), "nicht-oversize" sind dementsprechend 25,4 mm (1 Zoll). Im All-Mountain/Enduro-Bereich ist Oversize mittlerweile quasi der Standard. Ein nicht so klobiger Vorbau in 40 mm fällt mir jetzt spontan keiner ein


----------



## Papa Midnight (8. Januar 2011)

agnes schrieb:


> klar das dir als händler sowas stört. aber ich finde, jeder sollte sich das kaufen was er sich leisten kann. und mal ehrlich, von den teilen her sind die bikes klasse. fahren tun sie auch nicht schlecht. aber das würde jetzt hier ausarten. ich kaufe lieber bei einem kleinen händler. ausser mein lapierre. das habe ich hier ausm bike markt.



Wir verdanken der Firma Canyon einen ganzen Haufen Kunden. Mehr will ich dazu nicht sagen.


----------



## agnes (8. Januar 2011)

das ist doch schön zu hören. und wenn du nicht sooo weit wech wärst, hättest du mich auch als kunden^^

so genug lorbeeren verteilt. sag mal seid wann hast du simplon im program?

hab mir grad mal die lapierre preiliste angeschaut. wieso ist das spicy 916 gegenüber zum vorjahr so extrem teuer geworden?


----------



## JENSeits (8. Januar 2011)

Shimano hat die Preise extrem angezogen udn der restliche Markt auch.
Simplon hat er schon eine Weile - möcht ich meinen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## agnes (8. Januar 2011)

ja das war mir klar, das dieses jahr die preise angehoben worden sind. aber 700 zum vorjahr.

mein schwager will sich jetzt auch ein lapierre kaufen. der war ganz hin und weg vom zesty. nur er will mehr federweg.


----------



## avid49 (8. Januar 2011)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Sorry, aber ich kann dieses Canyonthema nicht mehr hören. Wenn du billig Teile kaufen möchtest, dann ist das genau das richtige. Noch billiger gehts bei 2-Danger und Konsorten.




HowHowHow,der Vergleich hinkt aber.Schau doch einmal bei Canyon vorbei!!

Aber immer wird auf die ausländische Mitbewerber geschimpft,zu billig,schlechte Qualität und jetzt ist ein deutsches Unternehmen!!

Kann und will es nicht verstehen ,warum Lapierre das Spicy  316 von 2009(meins....) zum jetzigen Modell eine Preissteigerung von 400 hat!!

Kommt mir keiner mit Shimano hat die Preise erhöht,Canyon verbaut auch Shimano-Teile!!


----------



## neo-bahamuth (8. Januar 2011)

avid49 schrieb:


> Kann und will es nicht verstehen ,warum Lapierre das Spicy  316 von 2009(meins....) zum jetzigen Modell eine Preissteigerung von 400 hat!!



Die Leute wollen auch ihre Schnitzel auf dem Teller 
Die Preise wurden bei einigen Modellen schon wieder gesenkt.


----------



## Papa Midnight (8. Januar 2011)

Gelöscht.


----------



## Ultroon (9. Januar 2011)

Ich denke man muß das mit Lapierre und Canyon so sehen, wie mit Kia und VW. Wer einfach nur ein Fahrrad braucht, um von A nach B zu kommen, der holt sich ein Canyon. Wer noch etwas exklusivität braucht, der holt sich ein Lapierre. 
Ich für meinen Teil hab mich voll in die Lapierre Familie eingegliedert und bin sehr froh dadrüber. Ich bin auch gerne bereit, einen Euro mehr zubezahlen. Ich habe aber dafür ein Lapierre und nich ein Nullachtfünfzehn Bike. Ich glaube das nennt man Corporate identity oder so.


----------



## Zearom (9. Januar 2011)

Naja ein Hauptproblem bei der Diskussion ist halt, das viele an sich nur das Bike als Summe aller Komponenten betrachten. Dabei wird halt auch oft vergessen das man mit einem (Komplett-)Bike auch die Entwicklung, Produktion und Service mit bezahlt. 

Ich arbeite selber bei einem Hersteller für Haushaltsgeräte, der sich selber als Premiummarke versteht und die Preis dementsprechend auch um ein "paar" Prozente teurer sind als die der Konkurrenz. Und da ist es durchaus oft etwas schwierig in der Diskussion zu vermitteln warum genau ein Produkt X seinen Aufpreis im Vergleich zu Produkt Y wert ist.

Ich weiss jetzt nicht genau was LP genau tut um die Händler zu unterstützen, nur oftmals ist unter Service aber auch zu verstehen, wie der Hersteller die Händler schult, unterstützt und auch dessen Beratung & verkauf belohnt. Und das kommt natürlich auch dem Kunden zugute, wenn der Händler immer ein aktuelles KnowHow für das Produkt hat.

Ich hab schon das Gefühl, das die Händler diese Diskussion in Zukunft immer öfter führen müssen, und das es durchaus verbesserungswürdig ist wie manche Händler darauf reagieren. Es ist ja auch immer ne Chance einen von den Vorteilen und Vorzügen einer Premiummarke zu überzeugen und damit auch das Produkt zu verkaufen. Und ehrlich gesagt erwarte ich es auch, das man mir mir gute Argumente liefern kann warum ich nun ein paar hundert euro mehr in die Hand nehmen soll, denn es ist ja nicht so als ob ich das Geld geschenkt bekomme, auch ich muss dafür durchaus hart einige Stunden dafür arbeiten.



> Ich bin auch gerne bereit, einen Euro mehr zubezahlen. Ich habe aber dafür ein Lapierre und nich ein Nullachtfünfzehn Bike. Ich glaube das nennt man Corporate identity oder so.



Das nennt man eher Qualitätsbewusstsein oder Markentreue, Corporate Identity ist was anderes


----------



## soso79 (10. Januar 2011)

liebe händler, habt ihr schon spicys da ? war heute bei hibike und schau mir 2 froggys an...häää, nein das eine ist ja nen spicy 516. wirkt so massiv, dann mal unterrohr umgriffen, echt massiv. es ist doch recht viel geändert, auch der hinterbau, also nicht nur steckachse, sondern komplett. nebendran stand ein 216 von 2010, sah aus wie nen zesty neben dem 2011er 516 ! hab mal gemessen oder ist das alles nur ne optische und haptische täuschung ????


----------



## Papa Midnight (11. Januar 2011)

Die Spicy sind schon da. Sie wirken etwas bulliger, was am tapered Rohrsystem liegt.


----------



## soso79 (11. Januar 2011)

kann nicht nur das sein....mess bitte mal das unterrohr. 

lg


----------



## Bikedude001 (11. Januar 2011)

Das Unterrohr ist viel breiter und höher Dimensioniert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soso79 (11. Januar 2011)

danke bikedude....wusst ichs doch. hab wirklich zuerst nicht gesehen das es sich um ein spicy handelt...dacht mir nur, schönes froggy 
sind richtige maschinen geworden !


----------



## Papa Midnight (11. Januar 2011)

Naja, genau das ist doch meine Rede. Natürlich ist das Unterrohr größer, wenn der untere Steuerkopt eine 1.5" Aufnahme hat. Ansonsten macht das ja auch keinen Sinn. Aber es sind eben keine Welten. Die 2010er Serie hat 51 mm breite Unterrohre und die 2011er Serie 55 mm.
Wirklich fett sind dann Cannondale Jekyll und Claymore, die mit 85 mm Unterrohr daherkommen.


----------



## L0cke (11. Januar 2011)

na 83mm, da bin ich ja mal gespannt...901 hat was ich an offenen Unterrohren durch Risse/Steinschlag gesehen habe (im echten Leben ), dort schon ne Schwachstelle, das Wort Coladose trifft es echt gut....


----------



## Papa Midnight (13. Januar 2011)

Für alle Spicy 316 Baujahr 2010 Fahrer. Der Farbton ist nahezu identisch. Mehrfach gelagert und mit nur 360 g echt ne Überlegung wert. Anfragen bitte nur per PN oder suche den dealer deines Vertrauens heim.


----------



## racejo (13. Januar 2011)

Hey, bin am überlegen ob ich mir einen Lapierre Spicy Rahmen zu lege. Allerdings bin ich mir nicht ganz im klaren, ob es mir wirklich taugt. 

Einsatzbereich sind technisch anspruchsvolle Singletrails, ca 2 Wochen Bikepark im Jahr, schnelle Downhills, Touren, auch leichtere Downhillstrecken mit keinen riesen Sprünge. Wiege 70 Kilo und suche eher nach der schnellen Linie als der sauberen.

Denkt ihr der Rahmen hält? Der Dämpfer soll ja durch den Federweg rauschen, kann man da abhilfe schaffen


----------



## L0cke (13. Januar 2011)

racjo nun auch (bald) lp, ich glaub bald fährt hier nüscht mehr anderes rumm 

also Dämpfer --> Luftkammer verkleinern (kann ich dir machen ^^) oder nen Coil rein

halten dürft der Rahmen bei deinem Gewicht auch deinen Fahrstil empfinde ich als schnell aber auch sauber  (auserdem 5 Jahre Garantie)


----------



## racejo (13. Januar 2011)

Ah. Da antwortet ja der richtige 

Gibts die Garantie auch ohne Rechnung?


----------



## L0cke (13. Januar 2011)

hehe, telen ist nemmer ne , hab bei unserem letzten Treffen Handy igrendwo aufm Weg nach Hause verloren, 9 Jahre hatte ich es und dann so was -.-....

Also Garantie ohne Rechnung wird wahrscheinlich schlecht, aber in der Sache gibt es bestimmt Leute die es besser wissen .


----------



## soso79 (13. Januar 2011)

ich glaube hierauf kann man es schon erkennen wie es "gewachsen" ist. was was ist brauch ich wohl keinem zu sagen 







@ racejo, hau rein  top bike ! und durchsacken, naja, denk mit 70 kilo wirst ne saubere abstimmung hinkriegen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racejo (14. Januar 2011)

Wenn nicht die Sache mit der Garantie wäre würde ichs ja sowas von nehmen. Aber so muss ichs mir schon überlegen.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (14. Januar 2011)

racejo schrieb:


> Gibts die Garantie auch ohne Rechnung?



Hätter ich noch nie erlebt, aber wo ist denn da genau das Problem? Ich scanne meine immer ein damit ich die auf dem PC hab. Hat bei einem Stevens Rahmenbruch auch mal genügt.


----------



## racejo (14. Januar 2011)

Will mir den Rahmen gebraucht kaufen. Verkäufer hat die Rechnung nicht mehr.


----------



## geosnow (14. Januar 2011)

racejo schrieb:


> Will mir den Rahmen gebraucht kaufen. Verkäufer hat die Rechnung nicht mehr.



für was brauchst du die Rechnung?


----------



## Papa Midnight (14. Januar 2011)

Garantie ist eh nur auf den Erstbesitzer erstellt und nicht übertragbar.


----------



## geosnow (14. Januar 2011)

vielleicht diebstahl versicherung, wobei rechtlich diese fehlende Quitung nicht relevant ist, da es sich um einen Occasionskaufvertrag handelt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (14. Januar 2011)

Ist in Deutschland anders. Keine Rechnung oder anderer Nachweis = Kein Geld von der versicherung.


----------



## geosnow (14. Januar 2011)

Auch nicht wenn der Erstkäufer dem Zweitkäufer eine Quittung ausstellt?


----------



## Papa Midnight (14. Januar 2011)

Dann übernimmt der Erstkäufer die Garantie. Viel Spaß.


----------



## geosnow (14. Januar 2011)

Dann ist die Rechtslage gleich: egal, was passiert, die Garantie erlischt beim Weiterverkauf. Geht es jedoch um Diebstahl, gilt die Quittung vom Erstkäufer an den Zweitkäufer.


----------



## Lainserver3000 (18. Januar 2011)

Hi Leute 

Will mir an mein Spicy den Race Face Atlas AM Vorbau montieren.
Habe da eine Frage :

Welchen Unterschied gibt es zum Vorbau (schwarz) 2010 zu 2011?
(neu ist 2011 die Farben blau u rot)

Kann absolut keinen Unterschied festellen außer den höheren Preis 


LG u gute Fahrt


----------



## zwente (27. Januar 2011)

n'abend,

mir gehts auch um rae face am, aber um die kurbel.

Probleme gibts auf der linken Seite, der Kurbelarm stößt an der Schraube der Zugführung des Umwerfers an...

Kann man des Problem mit Spacern beheben oder sonst irgendwie?


----------



## Bikedude001 (28. Januar 2011)

Bei den Modellen ab 2010 gibt es statt dieser Führung eine Aluklemme.
Die baut flacher, damit sollte das Problem behoben sein.


----------



## zwente (28. Januar 2011)

Mahlzeit!

Wird dann auch die Zugfürhung geändert? Zwischen Kurbelarm und Schwinge passt ja nichtmal die Zughülse. 
Andere Möglichkeit gibts nicht?
Papa wie hast du das an deinem Froggy mit der blauen Kurbel gelöst - oder nur ein KB dran und somit kein Problem?


----------



## Papa Midnight (28. Januar 2011)

Ich habe zwar inzwischen nur noch ein Kettenblatt, aber vorher an der gleichen Kurbel zwei montiert. Ich habe den Zug durch die Yoke gelegt.


----------



## zwente (28. Januar 2011)

ok.

ich hab mal nachgemessen; die Distanz zwischen Kurbelinnenseite (die Fläche die am Lager anliegt) und der Aussenseite (wo das Pedal ran kommt) ist bei der Shimano gute 5 mm größer als bei der Raceface.

Und sowas wie Spacer gibts für diesen Fall nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (28. Januar 2011)

Nein. Du mußt den Zug anders verlegen.


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (30. Januar 2011)

zwente, schau mal in Post #4 in diesem Thread, da gibts Bilder einer alternativen Zugführung.


----------



## surprise11 (31. Januar 2011)

Hallo

Fährt jemand schon das neue Spicy 516? Wie sind die Erfahrungen - wenns schon welche gibt! Was wäre da ein Hammer Preis? Mfg


----------



## zwente (31. Januar 2011)

ye_olde_fritz schrieb:


> zwente, schau mal in Post #4 in diesem Thread, da gibts Bilder einer alternativen Zugführung.


 
Danke für den Hinweis - war mir nicht sicher ob auf diese Weise der Biegeradius noch passt!

Trotzdem werd ich man versuchen mittels Hülsen die Kurbel ein wenig breiter zu bekommen... muss nur Zeit finden um alles auszumessen und dann was entsprechendes drehen!


----------



## Papa Midnight (31. Januar 2011)

N Euro wäre n super Kurs... ;-)


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (31. Januar 2011)

Ich hab mal ne Frage an die Spicy-Experten hier.

Ist es eine eher gute oder eher schlechte Idee, ans '08 316 eine Shaman Commander Kettenführung mit Bumper zu schrauben?

Das wäre diese Lösung hier:




Sie gefällt mir wesentlich besser als Bashringe, die mir alle ein wenig klobig und/oder groß erscheinen.

Was ich mich nur frage ist: Wie stabil sind die ISCG-Aufnahmen? Und was passiert, wenn ich doch mal kräftig aufsetze? Reißts mir dann das Plastikteil, die Kettenführungsplatte, das Innenlagerrohr mit den Aufnahmen oder alles auf einmal auseinander?


----------



## slang (31. Januar 2011)

Hi,
wenn du die aus Karbon hast, würde ich schätzen die Kettenführungsplatte.
Ein neues Kettenblat kostet da in der Regel weniger


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (31. Januar 2011)

Noch hab ich ja keine, aber ich würde Alu vorziehen.


----------



## Lainserver3000 (3. Februar 2011)

Meine Frage scheint untergegangen zu sein 

Wollte gern wissen ob es einen Unterschied vom Race Face Atlas Vorbau gibt Modell 2010 zu 2011? 

MfG Marcus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surprise11 (5. Februar 2011)

*[FONT="]Hallo[/FONT]

[FONT="]Hier nun das Ergebnis von meiner gestrigen Entscheidung !!! Nach langer überleg zwischen Zesty 514 (2010) und Spicy 516 (2011) ist es jetzt das Spicy in M geworden. (War eher eine emotionale als rationelle Entscheidung) Vielen Dank an die Jungs vom Radshop Lietz (A) für die SEHR GUTE Beratung, und natürlich den Jungs aus dem Forum. Hier nun mein 1 wirkliches MTB. [/FONT]*


----------



## neo-bahamuth (5. Februar 2011)

surprise11 schrieb:


> *[FONT="]Hallo[/FONT]
> 
> [FONT="]Hier nun das Ergebnis von meiner gestrigen Entscheidung !!! Nach langer überleg zwischen Zesty 514 (2010) und Spicy 516 (2011) ist es jetzt das Spicy in M geworden. (War eher eine emotionale als rationelle Entscheidung) Vielen Dank an die Jungs vom Radshop Lietz (A) für die SEHR GUTE Beratung, und natürlich den Jungs aus dem Forum. Hier nun mein 1 wirkliches MTB. [/FONT]*



Guter Kauf, gratuliere 

Ich hab meinem 216 eine MZ 55 Micro Ti gegönnt und gleich mal eingedreckt 
Geringes Losbrechmoment butterweiches Ansprechverhalten und nutzt den Federweg prima aus, am Schluß mit etwas stärkerer Progression. Konnte sie aber wegen stellenweise noch eisigem Grund auch kaum rannehmen.





Wiegt bisher nun mit Pedalen 14,9kg.


----------



## Jumpstumper (5. Februar 2011)

surprise11 schrieb:


> *[FONT="]Hallo[/FONT]
> 
> [FONT="]Hier nun das Ergebnis von meiner gestrigen Entscheidung !!! Nach langer überleg zwischen Zesty 514 (2010) und Spicy 516 (2011) ist es jetzt das Spicy in M geworden. (War eher eine emotionale als rationelle Entscheidung) Vielen Dank an die Jungs vom Radshop Lietz (A) für die SEHR GUTE Beratung, und natürlich den Jungs aus dem Forum. Hier nun mein 1 wirkliches MTB. [/FONT]*



Gratulation, sehr sehr schönes Teil und sicher eine super Entscheidung


----------



## dragon-777 (6. Februar 2011)

So ist das Spicy den ganzen Winter durch gelaufen, seit dem letzten Bild:

- Kindshock
- 50er Chromag Ranger
- Winterreifen (Maxxis Swamthing, 2.35, 1000g/Stk.)

Bin damit zwar wieder über der 14kg Marke, aber damit geht von Tour bis leichter Freeride wirklich alles. Mag das Teil wirklich extrem gern.


----------



## Zearom (6. Februar 2011)

surprise11 schrieb:


> *[FONT="]Hallo[/FONT]
> 
> [FONT="]Hier nun das Ergebnis von meiner gestrigen Entscheidung !!! Nach langer überleg zwischen Zesty 514 (2010) und Spicy 516 (2011) ist es jetzt das Spicy in M geworden. (War eher eine emotionale als rationelle Entscheidung) Vielen Dank an die Jungs vom Radshop Lietz (A) für die SEHR GUTE Beratung, und natürlich den Jungs aus dem Forum. Hier nun mein 1 wirkliches MTB. [/FONT]*



Hey surprise11,

Gute Entscheidung, ist das perfekte Spassbike. Mir macht das Teil egal wie kurz die Strecken sind immer gute Laune und verleitet echt dazu über alles drüberzuhopsen was einem in den Weg kommt. Für mich war der Kauf die beste Investition die ich seit langem getätigt hab. Herzlichen Glückwunsch


----------



## surprise11 (6. Februar 2011)

Hallo

"Mir macht das Teil egal wie kurz die Strecken sind immer gute Laune und  verleitet echt dazu über alles drüberzuhopsen was einem in den Weg  kommt."  - Genau für das ist es das Spicy geworden. Mfg Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neo-bahamuth (7. Februar 2011)

So eine ganz andere Frage: ich hab vorn ja die SLX-Kurbel mit Bash 36-22
Hinten hab ich 43-11.

Nun habe ich eigentlich das SLX-Schaltwerk mit kurzem Käfig bestellen wollen, der Freund einer Kollegin hat vom Shimano-Lehrgang allerdings "lange" Saint-Schaltwerke eingekauft, welche laut Homepage von Shimano 31T/37T haben. Wie funktioniert das mit dem Konverter. bzw. wird das Schaltwerk da generell in der Kombination funktionieren?


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (7. Februar 2011)

Das passt genau. Die Kapazität vom Schaltwerk sind bei kleiner Kassette mit 11-28 31 Zähne und bei großer Kassette 11-34 37 Zähne. Zahndifferenzen nachgerechnet: vorne 36-22=14, hinten 34-11=23, zusammen 14+23=37.


----------



## JENSeits (7. Februar 2011)

Eine kurze Zwischenfrage:


Welche Bremsaufnahme brauche ich am 2009er Spicy mit Van 36r?
Entschuldigt wenn es schon behandelt wurde - habe auf die schnelle nichts gefunden.


Danke und LG 
Jens


----------



## Darkwing Duck (7. Februar 2011)

Das dürfte PM 6" sein, weil man ja für die Serienmäßig verbaute 180er Scheibe schon einen Adapter braucht.


----------



## clausi87 (7. Februar 2011)

standard pm adapter


----------



## JENSeits (7. Februar 2011)

da es eine Hope Tech M4 werden soll, und da "Postmount-Zange" steht, brauche ich keinen Adapter, oder? Ich steige da noch nicht so durch.


----------



## clausi87 (7. Februar 2011)

wenn ud ein 160mm scheibe fahren willst brauchst du keinen adapter aber du willst ja sicher 203mm fahren .einfach die 203er bestellen für pm aufnahme dann bekommst du den passenden adapter mit dazu


----------



## JENSeits (7. Februar 2011)

Danke!


----------



## neo-bahamuth (7. Februar 2011)

ye_olde_fritz schrieb:


> Das passt genau. Die Kapazität vom Schaltwerk sind bei kleiner Kassette mit 11-28 31 Zähne und bei großer Kassette 11-34 37 Zähne. Zahndifferenzen nachgerechnet: vorne 36-22=14, hinten 34-11=23, zusammen 14+23=37.



Jo danke, hatte da nen Zahlendreher, meinte natürlich 34-11


----------



## avid49 (7. Februar 2011)

Hi,wollte am meinem Spicy eine neue Gabel dran schrauben.
Macht es Sinn,eine Rock Shox Revelation mit 150mm zu nehmen?
Der Gewinn an Gewicht ist ja groß.Oder eine Lyrik 170mm,wie sieht es mit dem Lenkwinkel aus?
Habe jetzt eine Fox van R36,wobei ich mit den Federn nicht klar komme.
Die eine ist zu weich und die andere zu hart!
Wiege ca.73kg!!

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clausi87 (7. Februar 2011)

also ich würd die nicht zu einer 150mm raten.
ich hab im meinem spicy eine 170mm lyrik verbaut und das bike fähr sich nicht viel anders als mit der 160er vorher...es lohnt sich sich aber meiner meinung nach nur wenn man das rad mehr in richtung abfahrt aufbaut...


----------



## neo-bahamuth (7. Februar 2011)

avid49 schrieb:


> Hi,wollte am meinem Spicy eine neue Gabel dran schrauben.
> Macht es Sinn,eine Rock Shox Revelation mit 150mm zu nehmen?
> Der Gewinn an Gewicht ist ja groß.Oder eine Lyrik 170mm,wie sieht es mit dem Lenkwinkel aus?
> Habe jetzt eine Fox van R36,wobei ich mit den Federn nicht klar komme.
> ...



Schon mal die BOS Deville in Betracht gezogen?
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=431770&page=7


----------



## Bikedude001 (7. Februar 2011)

avid49 schrieb:


> Hi,wollte am meinem Spicy eine neue Gabel dran schrauben.
> Macht es Sinn,eine Rock Shox Revelation mit 150mm zu nehmen?
> Der Gewinn an Gewicht ist ja groß.Oder eine Lyrik 170mm,wie sieht es mit dem Lenkwinkel aus?
> Habe jetzt eine Fox van R36,wobei ich mit den Federn nicht klar komme.
> ...



Lyrik mit 170 passt gut. Die Revelation würde dir zwar nicht die Geo versauen, jedoch ist die viel zu schlabberig. Die Standrohre sind zu dünn.


----------



## avid49 (7. Februar 2011)

Vielen Dank für die Antworten,werde mich mal umsehen nach einer Bos oder Lyrik!!
Vielleicht hat ja einer noch  so eine Gabel übrig!!


----------



## JENSeits (7. Februar 2011)

Ok, habe umstruckturiert.
Es wird jetzt ne Saint. Sind diese Adapter die richtigen für Rahmen und Gabel? 

Danke und LG

Jens


----------



## soso79 (7. Februar 2011)

für gabel ja, für rahmen brauchst du is auf postmount.

aber hinten brauchst im grunde keine 203er ...180 tuns da auch. für vorne den du gezeigt hast und hinten den da:

http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=50_53_65&products_id=138


aber wenn du beim bergab shop ne bremse bestellst, wird er dir schon die richtigen bei packen.

lg und viel spaß mit dem spicy !!!!!!


----------



## foresterali (10. Februar 2011)

Hallo, 
zwei Einsteiger Frage:
Würde gerne ne Vario Stütze am Spicy 2010 verbauen
Welche passen da und bzw. wer fährt sowas und hat erfahrungswerte?
 Gleichermassen suche ich nen Bashguard da mir das dritte Kettenblatt eigentlich eher im Weg ist. Was wäre da zu empfehlen?
Bin wirklich kein Schrauber deswegen diese vielleicht eher lächerlichen Fragen...

LG
Alex


----------



## Papa Midnight (10. Februar 2011)

Im Grunde passen alle Stützen mit einem Durchmesser von 31.6 mm. je nach Budgetlage kostet dich sowas zwischen 150 (Kind Shock)und 300 (Rock Shox) Euro. 
Als bash kannst du super welche von Blackspire oder Race Face nehmen. Die sind flach und stabil.


----------



## clausi87 (10. Februar 2011)

also ich fahr eine kindshok 950i mit 125mm verstellbereich die funktioniert bis her gut.
wenn du schon auf 2 fach umstegen willst empf. ich dir auf eine 2fach kettenführung alla e13 drs und 22/36 kettenblätter umsteigst. das macht dann am meisten sinn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foresterali (10. Februar 2011)

Danke

habe ich mir gerade angesehen

Komme dann auf dich zurück wenns soweit ist

muss noch etwas warten damit das Budget passt..
Gruss
Alex


----------



## surprise11 (12. Februar 2011)

Hallo
Meine ersten Erfahrungen zu Lapierre:
Hab jetzt das Spicy 516 diese Woche zum ersten mal so richtig durch die WÃ¤lder gescheut - und ich bin einfach nur begeistert. Alleine das Fahrverhalten auf Schnee/Eis ist ein Traum. Die Landung nach SprÃ¼ngen einfach nur smooth, hab bei einem Sprung, denn Kopf zu viel denken lassen, und war als Konsequenz langsamer  - kein Problem â Spurtreue absolut bei der Landung!
  Wie schon Ã¶fters hier erwÃ¤hnt wurde, ist die fehlende Sperre der Gabel DÃ¤mpfer genauso wenig nÃ¶tig als das Probedal. Der Hinter bau fÃ¤ngt beim pedalieren  nicht  zum wippen an!! (Hab sehr viele Marken Probe gefahren,und kann das nicht von vielen behaupten)
  Das Spicy bekommt von mir fÃ¼r das 

* Fahrverhalten 5 Sterne, 
* Optik 5 Sterne,
   * Ausstattung 3Sterne - der einzige Kritik punkt von  meiner Seite, bei dem Preis wÃ¼rde ich mir schon XT wÃ¼nschen!

  Mit freundlichen GrÃ¼Ãen Klaus


----------



## rider1970 (12. Februar 2011)

surprise11 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Meine ersten Erfahrungen zu Lapierre:
> Hab jetzt das Spicy 516 diese Woche zum ersten mal so richtig durch die Wälder gescheut - und ich bin einfach nur begeistert. Alleine das Fahrverhalten auf Schnee/Eis ist ein Traum. Die Landung nach Sprüngen einfach nur smooth, hab bei einem Sprung, denn Kopf zu viel denken lassen, und war als Konsequenz langsamer  - kein Problem  Spurtreue absolut bei der Landung!
> Wie schon öfters hier erwähnt wurde, ist die fehlende Sperre der Gabel Dämpfer genauso wenig nötig als das Probedal. Der Hinter bau fängt beim pedalieren  nicht  zum wippen an!! (Hab sehr viele Marken Probe gefahren,und kann das nicht von vielen behaupten)
> ...




Ausstattung ist 2011 wirklich mau fürs Geld-da hast du absolut recht
Aber gerade dein 516 gefällt mir echt gut als "Paket" ,das passt einfach(Kefü dran usw.)
Könnt ich direkt neidisch werden mit meinem 316 (2010)


----------



## neo-bahamuth (13. Februar 2011)

surprise11 schrieb:


> bei dem Preis würde ich mir schon XT wünschen!
> 
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen Klaus



Jo stimmt schon, aber wegen der mache ich mir keine Gedanken. Ich fahr das Zeug das dran ist zusammen und baue dann hin was mir passt. Die Hinterradnabe an meinem 216 habe ich nun nach einem Jahr und ca. 3000km auf dem Radl so halbwegs zerlegt, nun hab ich mir die Fulcrum Red Zone bestellt, dazu das 37T Saint Schaltwerk. Gabel und Kurbelgarnitur sind schon getauscht. 

Dafür hab ich dann ein Radl nach meinem Gusto. Nun muss Conti nur noch den Baron 2.3 auf dem Markt werfen und ich hab das Spicy so, wie ich es für den Alpencross will.

Das 516er hat aber auch das beste Paket wie ich denke, die SLX mit Bash ist halt die einzige Option die Shimano in dem Breich als fertiges Produkt so anbietet (abgesehen von der Saint, aber das wäre am Spicy wohl zuviel des guten): Klar könnten die auch eine Selbstbaulösung mit XT-Garnitur bringen, aber da sehe ich lieber die 36-22-Bash SLX dran, auch wenn das für den Preis nicht so prall wirkt. Passen tuts.


----------



## Red Hawkeye (13. Februar 2011)

Halllo,

wer hat Erfahrung mit 

- Umrüsten auf Steckachse für die Mavic ST HR Nabe
- Kettenführung

Lohnt es sich? Empfehlungen?

Besten Dank 

RH


----------



## neo-bahamuth (13. Februar 2011)

Als Kettenführung hab ich die NC-17 Stinger dran, zusammen mit der SLX 36-22 Kurbel mit Bash. Funktioniert prächtig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Red Hawkeye (13. Februar 2011)

@ neo-bahamuth: besten Dank

@ all: wer hat Erfahrung mit Mavic ST HR umrüsten auf Steckachse.


----------



## rider1970 (13. Februar 2011)

@ neo-bahamuth
dein grünes gefällt mir auch echt gut
Wie bist du den mit der 55 micro ti zufrieden? Die Stand bei mir auch in der Auswahl,hat aber leider ja keine Absenkung.Habe mich dann für ne neuwertige 55 eta entschieden-die funzt super,bisserl schwerer als die orig. 36 Float aber von der Performance ne echte Verbesserung.


----------



## avid49 (13. Februar 2011)

Wenn wir schon beim Thema sind,hat jemand Erfahrung mit einer Marzocchi 55 Micro im Spicy!
Absenkung und Gewicht sind ja nicht schlecht!!


----------



## Marki72 (13. Februar 2011)

foresterali schrieb:


> Hallo,
> zwei Einsteiger Frage:
> Würde gerne ne Vario Stütze am Spicy 2010 verbauen
> Welche passen da und bzw. wer fährt sowas und hat erfahrungswerte?
> ...



Servus!
Hab an meinem Spicy eine Kindshock mit Remote. Kann Sie nicht empfehlen! Wenn die KS nicht dauernd im Einsatz ist, bleibt Sie ständig hängen. (Trotz Pflege mit Brunox usw.)
Nachdem Sie auf meiner letzten Tour dann noch 2cm selbstständig eingefahren ist, hab ich Sie einschicken lassen. Mein Händler hat schon mehrere eingeschickt. Auf meinem Scratch hab ich eine CrankBrothers 4 mit 100mm. Funktioniert einwandfrei und ein super Remote Hebel.
Es darf einen nur nicht stören, daß Sie sich ausfährt wenn man das Bike am Sattel anhebt.
Am Spicy werd ich jetzt die RockShox ausprobieren. Die soll ja laut Test die Beste sein.

Grüße
Marki


----------



## neo-bahamuth (13. Februar 2011)

rider1970 schrieb:


> @ neo-bahamuth
> dein grünes gefällt mir auch echt gut
> Wie bist du den mit der 55 micro ti zufrieden? Die Stand bei mir auch in der Auswahl,hat aber leider ja keine Absenkung.Habe mich dann für ne neuwertige 55 eta entschieden-die funzt super,bisserl schwerer als die orig. 36 Float aber von der Performance ne echte Verbesserung.



Absenkung brauche ich nicht und wollte auch das aktuelle Modelljahr mit 3 Jahren Garantie. Die Gabel spricht butterweich an, nutzt den Federweg auch ordentlich aus und hat mein Spicy gegenüber der Domain auch ein halbes Kilo leichter gemacht.
Den "Lockout" soiwe die Luftvolumenanpassung hab ich noch nicht genutzt, brauch so einen Kram eigentlich nie


----------



## FireGuy (15. Februar 2011)

Seit gestern ist mein 216 fertig.
Nichts tolles aber mit gefällts,  14,2kg mit Potential zum tunen 

Frage an die 22-36 Fahrer: Ich schaff es beim Spicy nicht, dass ich hinten die volle Range an Gängen schleiffrei hinbekomme wenn ich vorne aufm dem 36ger bin. Umwerfer ist ein normaler SLX Type E.

Bei allen andren Rädern hab ich das bis jetzt durch drehen des Umwerfers oder höher - niedriger setzen geschafft. Mir kommt die Position des Umwerfers noch immer sehr hoch vor, selbst wenn ich diesen ganz nach unten schiebe...

Es sind noch immer 5mm Abstand zum Bash

ideen?


----------



## Darkwing Duck (15. Februar 2011)

Das Problem mit dem Umwerfer habe ich auch. Allerdings habe ich das Gefühl, dass der Umwerfer durch die feste E-Type-Position eher zu niedrig als zu hoch sitzt.
Ich habe mich einfach damit abgefunden, auf dem 36er Blatt die beiden größten Ritzel nicht zu benutzen. Man hat die gleichen Gänge ja ohnehin irgendwo im Bereich von 22/20 noch einmal.


----------



## FireGuy (15. Februar 2011)

hm, danke für die Info.  Werde nochmal den Umwerfer abbauen und den führungskäfig aufbiegen, vielleicht bekomm ichs dann hin...

Da ich sehr viel mit dem 36ger vorne fahre und mir beim schalten öfters die Kette übers 22 drüberrutscht wäre die ganze Range schon nett


----------



## neo-bahamuth (15. Februar 2011)

Darkwing Duck schrieb:


> Das Problem mit dem Umwerfer habe ich auch. Allerdings habe ich das Gefühl, dass der Umwerfer durch die feste E-Type-Position eher zu niedrig als zu hoch sitzt.
> Ich habe mich einfach damit abgefunden, auf dem 36er Blatt die beiden größten Ritzel nicht zu benutzen. Man hat die gleichen Gänge ja ohnehin irgendwo im Bereich von 22/20 noch einmal.



Hab bei mir auch ein Schleifen wenn ich hinten auf den Großen und vorne am 36er bin. Schleift aber nicht genug bzw. ich nutz die Gänge zu selten, als dass es mich wirklich stören würde


----------



## zwente (15. Februar 2011)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> Hab bei mir auch ein Schleifen wenn ich hinten auf den Großen und vorne am 36er bin. Schleift aber nicht genug bzw. ich nutz die Gänge zu selten, als dass es mich wirklich stören würde


 
dito


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FireGuy (15. Februar 2011)

okay, dann werde ich eine Lösung ausarbeiten und euch dann mitteilen


----------



## Darkwing Duck (15. Februar 2011)

Es beruhigt mich schonmal, dass sich hier innerhalb kurzer Zeit vier Leute mit dem selben Problem gefunden haben. Dann kanns also nicht (nur) an meiner Unfähigkeit zur Schaltungseinstellung liegen


----------



## FireGuy (15. Februar 2011)

wobei seltsam finde ich es schon: wenns mit den "normalen" Umwerfern geht, und nur mit einem Type-E nicht.
Kann eigentlich nur daran liegen, dass dieser von der Porition weiter in Fahrtrichtung ist: dann wird der Ausfallwinkel der Kette aus dem Käfig geringer.


----------



## Asha'man (15. Februar 2011)

Ich weiss, das hilft euch beim Problem nicht, aber großes Blatt und große Kettenblätter gibt auch die schlecht möglichste Kettenlinie. Warum fahrt ihr nicht einfach vorne klein und hinten irgendwo in der Mitte? Gibt die gleiche Übersetzung und ne geradere Kettenlinie.


----------



## FireGuy (15. Februar 2011)

ich fahre normal alles mit dem 36vorne und nur bei ganz steilen Stellen vorne das 22.
Um dann halbwegs auf Zug zu bleiben brauche ich einfach mit dem 36 vorne hinten an der kassette die volle Range. Ich muss teilweise 10km zum Berg anfahren, da braucht man alles was man bekommt 

Ausserdem ist mit dem 22 vorne normal hinten nach dem 4 kassettenblatt von oben schluss, wegen der Kettenlänge.


Wie gesagt, mit den anderen Rädern und normalen Umwerfern hatte ich das Problem nicht, und über springende Ketten, oder hohen Verschleiß durch die schlechte Kettenlinie kann ich mich nicht beklagen


----------



## Darkwing Duck (15. Februar 2011)

Ich glaube eher, das hat mit der E-Type Position in der Höhe zu tun. Der Käfig des Umwerfers schwenkt ja beim Schalten nach außen und oben gleichzeitig, weil die Kettenblätter normalerweise nach außen größer werden. Jetzt ist die Position der E-Type-Anschraubösen so gewählt, dass der Umwerfer auf dem 44er Blatt und am äußeren Anschlag eben diese von dir erwähnten 5 mm Distanz hat. Verbaut man in der Mitte nun ein 36er statt dem 32er Blatt, reicht der Abstand eben nicht mehr aus. An einem normalen Rahmenrohr würde man den Umwerfer einfach ein paar mm nach oben verschieben.
Zumindest bei mir schleift die Kette nämlich nicht nur am inneren Leitblech, sondern bereits in der "Rundung", also fast schon am oberen Ende des Führungskäfigs.

Edit @Asha'man: Naja, das "große" Blatt bei der SLX-Zweifachkurbel ist von der Kettenlinie dort, wo bei der Dreifachkurbel das mittlere sitzt. Und auf dem mittleren kann man ja sonst auch alle Gänge bedenkenlos fahren.

@FireGuy: Wenn die Kette richtig abgelängt ist, eigentlich nicht. Das ist in meinen Augen einer der größten Vorteile der Zweifachkurbeln, dass man sich bei den "Extremkombinationen" keine Gedanken mehr wegen der Kettenlänge machen muss. Dann schon eher wieder wegen der Kettenlinie.


----------



## zwente (15. Februar 2011)

von wegen kettenlänge kann ich alle kombinationen fahren, mit hinten xt mit mittlere

mich störts nicht wirklich dass das 36er nicht mit dem größten ritzel geht....


----------



## FireGuy (15. Februar 2011)

hm könnte es ja auch als training nehmen, und mit dem 36ger vorne hinten kassette nur soweit raufschalten, wo es halt nicht mehr schleift  also mit dem 36 dann sowas  36-30 fahren


----------



## Asha'man (15. Februar 2011)

Ich fahre am Frosch ja auch 22/36. Fahre mit dem 36er aber keine großen Ritzel und vermisse nichts. Einmal mehr oder weniger vorne schalten tut mir nicht weh. Fahre auch bei dreifach mit dem mittleren Blatt in der Regel die ersten drei großen Ritzel nicht.
Von der Kettenlänge her ist es aber kein Problem. Ich fahre die Kette etwa zwei Glieder kürzer, als man es normalerweise tun würde. Großes Blatt und großes Ritzel geht gerade so (mit mittlerem Saint Schaltwerk) und große Ritzel und kleines Blatt müsste auch gehen. Muss ich mal testen, da bin ich mir nicht sicher.

Muss mal sehen, ob das am Spicy bei meiner Freundin auch so auftritt das Problem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FireGuy (15. Februar 2011)

nach den diversen Berichten hier, würds mich nicht wundern.

ich bin ja noch nicht mal damit gefahren, und das Wetter schaut auch nicht einladend aus bei uns in Wien.

Wenn ich eine Lösung habe, werd ichs einfach mitteilen


----------



## Darkwing Duck (15. Februar 2011)

Wie gesagt, es stört mich auch nicht direkt, weil die betroffenen Gänge sowieso im Überschneidungsbereich liegen. Als ich die Zweifachkurbel montiert habe, ist mir das natürlich beim Einstellen aufgefallen. Wenn jemand eine Lösung findet, umso besser. Auch wenn man diese Kombinationen nicht oft nutzt, ist es ja keine Nachteil, wenn sie nicht schleifen 

Die beste Lösung heißt in meinen Augen allerdings Hammerschmidt, aber da hat sich noch nichts in Richtung Pressfit getan, oder?


----------



## bonusheft (15. Februar 2011)

Mich nervt das Schleifen auch. Und wie oben schon gesagt, läßt sich dank E-Type nichts einstellen 

Aber zumindest bei den SLX-Umwerfern gibt es welche, die (angeblich) für 2-fach Kurbeln ausgelegt sind. Hat jemand damit schonmal Erfahrungen gesammelt:

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1201/a12745/slx-umwerfer-e-type-fd-m665e.html

Wegen Hammerschmidt: da hilft wahrscheinlich nur ein 2011er Rahmen...

Viele Grüße


----------



## Darkwing Duck (15. Februar 2011)

Das frage ich mich auch schon seit lÃ¤ngerem. Bisher waren mir die 30 â¬ aber zu viel fÃ¼r das "Experiment schleiffrei". Aber zumindest ist laut Lapierre Homepage am 2011er 516 dieser Zweifach-Umwerfer verbaut. Gibt es hier schon jemanden mit diesem Rad, der sich dazu Ã¤uÃern kann?


----------



## karsten13 (15. Februar 2011)

Darkwing Duck schrieb:


> Aber zumindest ist laut Lapierre Homepage am 2011er 516 dieser Zweifach-Umwerfer verbaut. Gibt es hier schon jemanden mit diesem Rad, der sich dazu äußern kann?



Das 2011er hat aber auch kein Pressfit-Innenlager mehr, bin mir nicht sicher, wie man bei Pressfit diesen Umwerfer fixiert 

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Darkwing Duck (15. Februar 2011)

Ganz einfach an den Ösen am Rahmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## merino (16. Februar 2011)

Hi,

bei mir das gleiche "Problem" mit schleifender Kette, wenn ich vorne auf dem 36er bin. Ich glaube es schleift schon beim drittgrößten Ritzel hinten. War mir bis jetzt eigentlich wurscht, schalte dann halt auch vorne aufs 22er.
Da ich aber zufällig einen Zweifach-SLX-Umwerfer von meiner Hauptbaustelle übrig habe, bin ich neugierig geworden. Wenn ich es zeitlich schaffe und noch ein Kettenschloss auftreiben kann, wechsel ich den mal gegen den jetzigen SLX-Dreifachumwerfer. 
Der Käfig beim Zweifachumwerfer ist kleiner/kürzer, wie ich das sehe. Müsste in den Keller und genau vergleichen. 
Gruß Gunnar


----------



## Marki72 (16. Februar 2011)

Hallo Spicy Fahrer!

Weiß eigentlich irgendjemand was LP nächstes Modelljahr mit dem Spicy vorhat? Gibts wesentliche Veränderung wie z.B. Pendbox beim DH oder anderweitige Änderungen am Rahmen?

Viele Grüße
Marki


----------



## FireGuy (16. Februar 2011)

So ich habe das Problem mit dem Umwefer für mich recht einfach lösen konnen: einfach den Käfig nach aussen aufgebogen.
Also nicht den ganzen Käfig verbogen sondern diesen weiter gemacht.
Schaltung tut noch genau so wie vorher, aber man hat mehr Ausfallwinkel für die Kette. Man kanns bei Bedarf wieder zurückbiegen.

Thema Press Fit Innenlager: BB90 oder BB91? Da die neuen Spicy ja wieder Gewinde haben, werde ich mir eines sicherheitshalber auf Halde legen.


----------



## clausi87 (16. Februar 2011)

press fit ist ein normaler standard der nicht nur bei lapierre sondern auch bei vielen andern rädern verbaut wird .da brauchst du dir nichts auch halde legen...


----------



## Papa Midnight (16. Februar 2011)

FireGuy schrieb:


> So ich habe das Problem mit dem Umwefer für mich recht einfach lösen konnen: einfach den Käfig nach aussen aufgebogen.
> Also nicht den ganzen Käfig verbogen sondern diesen weiter gemacht.
> Schaltung tut noch genau so wie vorher, aber man hat mehr Ausfallwinkel für die Kette. Man kanns bei Bedarf wieder zurückbiegen.
> 
> Thema Press Fit Innenlager: BB90 oder BB91? Da die neuen Spicy ja wieder Gewinde haben, werde ich mir eines sicherheitshalber auf Halde legen.



Das ist ein BB 89.5 und wird noch viele Jahre zu bekommen sein.


----------



## FireGuy (16. Februar 2011)

okay danke für die Info. 

Nehme an die Nummern sind die Breite, also wird ein BB90 auch gehen?
Was sagt die Zahl nach dem BB aus? also -41A und -41B ?


----------



## FireGuy (16. Februar 2011)

gerade gefunden A ist für Road   B ist für MTB

dh das wird wohl passen?:
http://www.bike-components.de/produ...Schalen-Press-Fit-MTB-SM-BB90-41A-re-li-.html

das jetzige ist zwar nicht laut, aber die Kurbel dreht "streng"


----------



## maxxmaxx (17. Februar 2011)

Marki72 schrieb:


> Hallo Spicy Fahrer!
> 
> Weiß eigentlich irgendjemand was LP nächstes Modelljahr mit dem Spicy vorhat? Gibts wesentliche Veränderung wie z.B. Pendbox beim DH oder anderweitige Änderungen am Rahmen?
> 
> ...



Würde mich auch interessieren


----------



## slang (17. Februar 2011)

Von welchen Modelljahr redet ihr denn jetzt? 2012?
Es wird ja wohl kein Hersteller, etwaige Neuerungen schon im Februar vorstellen, um die wahrscheinlich noch nicht mal komplett ausgelieferten aktuellen Modelle schon für veraltet darzustellen, oder?

slang


----------



## maxxmaxx (17. Februar 2011)

Doch, z.B. Norco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (18. Februar 2011)

Du meinst das DH? Das ist bisher nur ein Prototyp und das First-Release steht vollkommen in den Sternen.


----------



## Brother (18. Februar 2011)

surprise11 schrieb:


> *[FONT="]Hallo[/FONT]
> 
> [FONT="]Hier nun das Ergebnis von meiner gestrigen Entscheidung !!! Nach langer überleg zwischen Zesty 514 (2010) und Spicy 516 (2011) ist es jetzt das Spicy in M geworden. (War eher eine emotionale als rationelle Entscheidung) Vielen Dank an die Jungs vom Radshop Lietz (A) für die SEHR GUTE Beratung, und natürlich den Jungs aus dem Forum. Hier nun mein 1 wirkliches MTB. [/FONT]*


Hi 

Ich könnte ziemlich günstig an ein Spicy 516 kommen hab aber bedenken wegen der Grösse und probefahren ist leider nicht drin und ist auch ein m Rahmen. Ich selber bin 179 gross mit Schrittlänge 84. Könnte das passen oder eher nicht?

Danke und Gruss


----------



## FireGuy (18. Februar 2011)

Brother schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Ich könnte ziemlich günstig an ein Spicy 516 kommen hab aber bedenken wegen der Grösse und probefahren ist leider nicht drin und ist auch ein m Rahmen. Ich selber bin 179 gross mit Schrittlänge 84. Könnte das passen oder eher nicht?
> 
> Danke und Gruss




Ich denke nicht dass das ein Problem ist. Ich bin 176 und 82cm SL und habe M Räder.
Das bischen kann man gut mit dem Sattel oder Vorbau korrigieren.


----------



## FireGuy (18. Februar 2011)

FireGuy schrieb:


> gerade gefunden A ist für Road   B ist für MTB
> 
> dh das wird wohl passen?:
> http://www.bike-components.de/produ...Schalen-Press-Fit-MTB-SM-BB90-41A-re-li-.html
> ...



Kann man jetzt das BB90 -41B ins Spicy einbauen oder brauche ich das BB86 mit 89.5 ?


----------



## bonusheft (18. Februar 2011)

Vorsicht mit den Lagertypen. Also bei meinem Bike (2010er Modell) ist ein 41mm SM-BB91-41A verbaut. 

Ich weiß zwar nicht, worin sich Typ A und B im Detail unterscheiden, aber Typ A ist für MTB. Aber in Deinem Link ist schon das passende Lager aufgeführt.


----------



## FireGuy (18. Februar 2011)

okay  thx


----------



## neo-bahamuth (18. Februar 2011)

Hier ein Bild vom Saint 37T Schaltwerk RD-M810-GS am Spicy. Antrieb ist nun wie ich ihn wollte. Fehlen noch Laufräder (schon bestellt, Fulcrum Red Zone) und ein neuer Dämpfer (MZ Roco Air TST R 215x63, aber erst im Mai).


----------



## rider1970 (18. Februar 2011)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> Hier ein Bild vom Saint 37T Schaltwerk RD-M810-GS am Spicy. Antrieb ist nun wie ich ihn wollte. Fehlen noch Laufräder (schon bestellt, Fulcrum Red Zone) und ein neuer Dämpfer (MZ Roco Air TST R 215x63, aber erst im Mai).


Da hast du deinen Hobel ja schon mächtig umgebaut
Den Roco hab ich auch im Blick (wenns finanziell wieder passt),bin mal gespannt auf deinen fahrbericht


----------



## neo-bahamuth (18. Februar 2011)

rider1970 schrieb:


> Da hast du deinen Hobel ja schon mächtig umgebaut
> Den Roco hab ich auch im Blick (wenns finanziell wieder passt),bin mal gespannt auf deinen fahrbericht



Jo hätte es ein 516 gleich in grün gegeben hätt ich das direkt gekauft. Aber so hab ich mein Spicy in grün und etwas individueller 

Sonntag werde ich es wieder ein paar Stunden aufs Radl packen, vorher reichte es nur für eine kurze Runde durch die Stadt um die Schaltung zu übeprüfen. Knackig und noch laut, aber das spielt sich ein 
Hauptsache ordentlich Bodenfreiheit, hab die Angewohnheit an jedem Mist hängen zu bleiben 

Da ich von der 55 Micro Ti ziemlich beeindruckt bin will ich auch nen Roco mit Piggyback haben, was ich so lese soll der einen DHX Air übertrumpfen, bei viel besserem Preis. Dazu halt noch 3 Jahre Garantie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marki72 (19. Februar 2011)

Brother schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Ich könnte ziemlich günstig an ein Spicy 516 kommen hab aber bedenken wegen der Grösse und probefahren ist leider nicht drin und ist auch ein m Rahmen. Ich selber bin 179 gross mit Schrittlänge 84. Könnte das passen oder eher nicht?
> 
> Danke und Gruss



Hallo!

Bin 181cm mit Schrittlänge 85 und fahre das 916er in M. Passt meiner Meinung nach perfekt!
Das Spicy ist eh das beste Bike, das ich seit langem gekauft hab!

Gruß Marki


----------



## JENSeits (19. Februar 2011)

Hatte jemand von euch schonmal einen gebrochenen Bolzen im Lager?
Meiner scheint hinüber zusein. Ist ein 09er 316 ... Gemeint ist das Lager auf Höhe der Kurbel 


LG Jens


----------



## dragon-777 (19. Februar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Hatte jemand von euch schonmal einen gebrochenen Bolzen im Lager?
> Meiner scheint hinüber zusein. Ist ein 09er 316 ... Gemeint ist das Lager auf Höhe der Kurbel
> 
> 
> LG Jens



Gebrochen nicht, aber ziemlich krumm isser.


----------



## JENSeits (19. Februar 2011)

Meiner knackt sehr sehr laut und der Hinterbau hat seitliches Spiel.
Da liege ich doch mit einem defektem Bolzen richtig, oder? 
Welche Variante hast du? 1 oder 2 teilig? (Unterschied ist laut Händler meines Vertrauens 1 oder 2 Schrauben).



Danke schonmal =)


----------



## dragon-777 (19. Februar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Meiner knackt sehr sehr laut und der Hinterbau hat seitliches Spiel.
> Da liege ich doch mit einem defektem Bolzen richtig, oder?
> Welche Variante hast du? 1 oder 2 teilig? (Unterschied ist laut HÃ¤ndler meines Vertrauens 1 oder 2 Schrauben).
> 
> ...



Eine lange Schraube. Lautes Knacken unter Last, aber kein Spiel. Schraube raus gemacht, Deckel abgenommen KriechÃ¶l rein, Fett unter den Deckel und Schraube wieder rein â und es ward Stille. 
Wenn du schon Spiel hast, evtl. doch mal ein neues Lager...


----------



## JENSeits (19. Februar 2011)

Ich nehme mir Morgen mal die Videokammera und versuche es bildlich festzuhalten ..


Danke! =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailsurf75 (21. Februar 2011)

Hallo,

hat schon jemand eine Rock Shox Reverb ans Spicy (vor 2011) gebaut? Wie habt Ihr denn die Leitung zum Lenker verlegt?

Danke für die Info


----------



## karsten13 (21. Februar 2011)

trailsurf75 schrieb:


> hat schon jemand eine Rock Shox Reverb ans Spicy (vor 2011) gebaut? Wie habt Ihr denn die Leitung zum Lenker verlegt?



zwar keine Rock Shox, aber wenn's um die Zug- bzw. Leitungsverlegung geht haben ja alle Remotes dieses Problem:







Für Details hier das Bild in gross.

Am Oberrohr entlang mit Kabelbindern find ich unschön, noch besser wäre wohl am Sitzrohr entlang und unterm Tretlager durch, aber dann hätt ich den Zug verlängern müssen --> zu faul.

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## SCHNEEMENSCH (21. Februar 2011)

schau mal hier:




Von jagwire gibts aufklebbare zughalter. Stellen, an denen das Kabel den Rahmen berührt habe ich mit Karosserieschutzfolie abgeklebt. Die Stütze ist auf dem Bild ganz eingefahren, daher der unschöne Bogen im Kabel. Sieht besser aus wenn das Ding ausgefahren ist.


----------



## trailsurf75 (22. Februar 2011)

Vielen Dank für die Bilder! Die Version von Schneemensch sieht für mich "aufgeräumter" aus... Wäre es auch möglich das Kabel am Unterrohr mit den anderen Kabeln zu verlegen, oder wäre das zu viel "Strecke"?


----------



## SCHNEEMENSCH (22. Februar 2011)

> Wäre es auch möglich das Kabel am Unterrohr mit den anderen Kabeln zu verlegen, oder wäre das zu viel "Strecke"?


Das wäre mir auch am liebsten gewesen, aber das gibt die Leitung der Reverb nicht her...


----------



## Bikedude001 (22. Februar 2011)

trailsurf75 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Bilder! Die Version von Schneemensch sieht für mich "aufgeräumter" aus... Wäre es auch möglich das Kabel am Unterrohr mit den anderen Kabeln zu verlegen, oder wäre das zu viel "Strecke"?


 
Das hab ich schonmal bei einem 2010er Modell mit RH 42 gemacht.
Da hats gepasst. Bei größeren Rahmen könnte das eng mit der Leitungslänge werden.


----------



## trailsurf75 (22. Februar 2011)

Ich habe ein 2010 er in L, wird dann wohl zu knapp. Werde es wohl so machen wie Schneemensch. Meines ist ja schwarz, da fällts nicht so auf

Danke für die Tips!


----------



## Lainserver3000 (22. Februar 2011)

Die Dinger gibt es auch in weiß 

Hab die *Jagwire *Bremsleitungshalter an meinem Speiseeis u sind bis jetzt noch ni abgefallen.
Der Klebepad ist von 3M einer der besten Klebestreifen.( kenn ich von Arbeit)

http://r2-bike.com/JAGWIRE-Bremsleitungshalter-Stick-On-Aluminium

da findet man die z.B.

Ps kann man bissl vorbiegen da die aus Alu sind damit die besser ans Rohr passen


----------



## dragon-777 (22. Februar 2011)

Guten Abend,

hat mal jemand eines der alten Spicys (vor 2011) mit einer 140er oder 150er Gabel gefahren? 
Ãberlege schon lÃ¤nger an einem Wechsel auf das Zesty wegen Gewicht und leicht tourenoptimierter Geometrie. LÃ¶wenanteil des Gewichts kÃ¤me Ã¼ber die Gabel, ein wenig Ã¼ber den Hauptrahmen â daher die Ãberlegung, ob nicht eine Gabel wie die 32er Fox oder eine Sektor eine Alternative wÃ¤ren.


----------



## JENSeits (23. Februar 2011)

Hat sich erledigt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soso79 (23. Februar 2011)

@ dragon - hatte am anfang ne exc 150 drinne. geht aber schrenkt die downhillperformace deutlich ein ! besonders wegen stabilität !


----------



## Hendrik1988 (24. Februar 2011)

2 Seiten zuvor wurde der Umbau auf Steckachse angesprochen. Antworten gabs nicht. Hat jemand Erfahrungen damit?


----------



## L0cke (24. Februar 2011)

10mm Achsen passen soweit mir bekannt , gibt es z.B. von Alutech oder B.O.R. .


----------



## Düst__ (25. Februar 2011)

Haalo  ihr spicy fahrer!!


Ich habe nun den ganzen Tag hier gelesen, seit tagen überlegt und bin mir immer noch nicht sicher. Aber ich bin mir sicher, ihr könnt mir helfen

Ich schwanke zwischen dem spicy und froggy. Nach Jahre langem DH fahren (nur dh!!) soll nun etwas gediegeneres her. Man wird älter und ich suche ein bike mit guten toureneigenschaften aber auch gute dh eigenschaften bzw robust und verspielt genug für spaßige abfahten und auch den ein oder anderen drop...

Meine bedenken, das froggy geht schon wieder zu sehr in die falsche richtung und ich glaube mit dem spicy kann man es auch noch ordentlich krachen lassen wenn mal ein bikepark besuch ansteht z.B.

Jetz meine fragen:
1.Geh ich der annahme richtig? mit den einsatzzwecken und robustheit usw..
2.Glaube gelesen zu haben, man könne das spicy auch mit 180.. Fahren (fox 36VAN) Richtig?
3. Bei manchen (nur bei manchen bildern,nicht alle) bildern des Spicy 2011 ist dies strebe von oberrohr zum sattelrohr so komisch nach oben gezogen. Bei den älteren modellen ist das nicht so. Ist das nun allgemein bei denn 11ern so oder ist das evtl. so ein rahmengrößen ding wie damals beim Santa Cruz VPfree...S = ohne diese strebe und bei M = mit dieser erhöhten strebe. Hoffe ihr versteht mich  
An sich gefällt mir das 516 schon sehr, aber halt nicht wenn das so merkwürdig hoch verstrebt ist...

Ach ja und nochwas, 178cm groß, gleich rahmengröße M?


Wenn alles wie hier, im Video, auch so mit dem spicy möglich ist, dann ist es genau das richtige fürm mich  

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x81thr_danny-hart-du-team-lapierre-saab-sa_sport


----------



## h.jay (25. Februar 2011)

Hi,
kann mir jemand sagen, wie lang das Schaftrohr einer Gabel sein muss für ein kleines (40cm) Spicy Lady 2009er Modell mindestens sein muss.

Aktuell ist die Gabel samt Bike beim Händler und kann es leider nicht nachmessen.

Danke,
h.jay


----------



## rider1970 (25. Februar 2011)

@Düst

zu 1. Ja,du gehst richtig.Das Spicy macht schon einiges mit,wieviel liegt auch an dir (Fahrtechnik...)
zu 2. Würde ich pers. nicht haben wollen,der Lenkwinkel am Spicy ist eh schon recht flach,mit ner 180iger wäre mir das zuviel des guten-aber wie immmer Geschmackssache!
zu 3. Das ist mir bisher nicht aufgefallen...
zu Grösse: bin 1,74m,fahre Spicy in S - auch hier jedem das seine!


----------



## clausi87 (25. Februar 2011)

ich fahr mein spicy mit 170mm lyrik und find das ist auch das max. was man der geo zumuten kann. das bike macht einges mit.stumpfe einschläge solltest du aber vermeiden...so hardcore ist der rahmen einfahc nicht...also immer schön flowig durch den trail rocken


----------



## Düst__ (25. Februar 2011)

ui das ging ja schnell...danke!

Also ich denke mal, ich kann schon flowig radeln..wird wohl nur ne leichte umgewöhnung sein müssen vom vollgas runter-überalles-einfachdrüber biken zum mehr mit kopf fahren  den ein oder anderen dumpfen einschlag werde ich nicht vermeiden können.aber ich geb mir mühe   Das mit den 180mm war nur so ne idee...ob ich es versuchen werde stellt sich erst nach ausgiebigsten testen der 160 raus. Denke aber ich komme klar mit 160mm.

So und nun zum rahmen problem:
hmmm ich setz mal die links zu den unterschielichen ausführungen rein

1. pic : hier das vorzeige modell 2011 , ohne diese strebe bzw. schön geschwungen im winkel intigriert..bzw. verschweist

http://andrecalifornia.files.wordpress.com/2009/04/spicy-516.jpg

2. pic : so und hier mit diesem eigenartig im 45grad winkel hin geschweist.. Baut irgendwie hoch das rohr. Nicht schön!!!!!!

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_pj6H1bYRE_A/TDoyADsszDI/AAAAAAAAAO4/ZPUIRx7OgPk/s1600/IMG_2668.JPG

Ist das nun rahmengröße bedingt wie beim VPfree oder werden die 2011 rahmen alle so geschweist???


----------



## clausi87 (25. Februar 2011)

ich kanns dir nicht genau sagen aber sieht ganz danach aus als wenn das an der rahmengröße liegt.beim froggy wars auch so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zearom (25. Februar 2011)

Also mein Spicy 2011 in M hat auch eine 45Grad-Strebe.

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/9/9/0/2/4/_/medium/IMG_0373.JPG


----------



## soso79 (25. Februar 2011)

@ düst - nimm das 2011er spicy. ist stabiler ausgeführt als das 2010er und dazu ne 170er gabel - passt perfekt und du hast nen bike mit dem du fast alles machen kannst. 

hau rein !


----------



## surprise11 (26. Februar 2011)

Servus

Also mein 516 Spicy in M 2011 hat auch diese Strebe! Fotos Seite 68, aber meine Strebe ist mini.
Mfg


----------



## agnes (26. Februar 2011)

wenn ich mich nicht irre, gibt es bei S die strebe nicht. alles was drüber geht, wurde die strebe verbaut.


----------



## Düst__ (26. Februar 2011)

hmmm....
also wie beim vpfree...
kann man mit der strebe dann den sattel noch ziemlich weit runter packen?
Naja, werde eh um ein probe sitzen bzw. rollen nicht rum kommen.


170mm klingt gut, das wäre dann ne lyric,oder!?
Hab mit rockshox allerdings nee so gute erfahrung gemacht im bezug auf die führungsbuchsen. Ist allerdings auch schon einige Jahre her. Seitdem keine rockshock mehr gefahren. Viell. hat sich das ja in den Jahren zum positiven verändert.

Also gut, danke für die antworten..
Kann mir jetz noch wer nen tip geben, wo ich im raum Schweinfurt,Würzburg und umgebung das ein oder andere spicy proberollen kann?


----------



## TheMicha (26. Februar 2011)

Ich glaube soso79 meinte das du dir eine 170er einbauen sollst? Serienmäßig verbaut ist eine 160er, insofern ich nichts verpasst habe und noch lesen kann. 
Wegen 1 cm mehr Federweg und einem marginalen Unterschied der Einbauhöhe würde ich allerdings nicht die Gabel tauschen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clausi87 (26. Februar 2011)

so mein spicy hat jetzt probehalber mal einen 777mm breiten flatbar.nach einer kurzen eingewöhnungszeit ist das ding echt nicht schlecht

mit lyrik rc2dh und kindshok wiegts 15,6kg...


----------



## Düst__ (27. Februar 2011)

uiiii.....schick!!!!!
schaut gut sprungfreudig aus!!!

Sagt mal, die rahmen 516 und 916...
Welcher ist wohl der stabilere??


----------



## clausi87 (27. Februar 2011)

ich denk mal theoretisch ist der 916 stabiler...carbonhinterbau anderes alu. 
aber ich bin bei dem einsatzbereich doch mehr der alu-freund. eine delle im hinterbau ist mir lieber als ein schaden in der faser...den man vielleicht auch nicht sieht....is ne glaubensfrage


----------



## agnes (27. Februar 2011)

carbon ist in meinen augen das bessere. ich konnte auf der bike messe ein stork adrenalin den ganzentag bestaunen, was mit einem rund 2â¬ groÃem loch im oberrohr den bikepark durch flitzete. nach der messe war das bike immer noch in einem absolut robusten zustand. viele schreien schon durch kratzer am rahmen....


----------



## agnes (1. März 2011)

gelöscht. falscher thread.


----------



## soso79 (1. März 2011)

ja, ich meinte 170iger wenn er sich das rad selbst aufbaut. wenn serie würde das recht wenig sinn machen, es sei denn man möchte eh wechseln.

lg


----------



## Papa Midnight (4. März 2011)

Komplette Eloxalteil-Kits
Spicy â¬59,-
X-Control â¬ 39.-


----------



## Darkwing Duck (4. März 2011)

Sehr cool!

Gibt es die auch ohne Sattelschnellspanner und Schaltauge?


----------



## Papa Midnight (4. März 2011)

Das sind immer Sets. 
Können wir aber anteilig rausrechnen.


----------



## zwente (4. März 2011)

nett!!!
ich warte noch auf des Muster - dann wird hoffentlich bestellt! ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surprise11 (4. März 2011)

Hi

Finde ich absolut cool, endlich kann die "Farbe" frei gewählt werden.
Mfg Klaus


----------



## HHorsTT (4. März 2011)

Hi Leute,

bin auf der Suche nach einem neuen Rad und hänge momentan am Spicy fest...
Egtl interessiert mich von der Optik und dem Preisleistungsverhältnis das aktuelle 316er.
War jetzt bei meinem Händler und hab ein Angebot fürs  2010er Spicy 216 bekommen.
Könnte auf das Vorjahresmodell 25%bekommen...

Meine Frage wäre nun was die genauen Unterschiede zwischen den 2010er und 11er Modellen sind. Habe leider kein 2010 bisher live sehen können... Soweit ich das bisher richtig mitbekommen habe sind die Unteschiede das Tapered Steuerrohr und die Steckachse am Hinterbau. Hab auf die Schnelle auch keine genauen Daten über die Geometrie des 2010ers gefunden...
 Meine Überlegung wäre nun - 2010er 216 oder 2011 316 mit einer Preisdifferenz von knapp 1000euro (die beim 216er dann logischwerweise in Austattung gesteckt wird...)
Bin sehr dankbar für Infos und Meinungen


Grüße Chris


----------



## Darkwing Duck (4. März 2011)

Beim 2011er Rahmen wird wieder ein "normales" Innenlager verwendet. Falls du dir also Hammerschmidt als Option offen lassen willst, solltest du auf jeden Fall das 2011er nehmen.
Ansonsten sehe ich bis auf Kurbel und Gabel keinen weltbewegenden Unterschied zwischen den Ausstattungen. Oder mit anderen Worten: Fast alles, was dir am 216 nicht gut genug sein könnte, wirst du wahrscheinlich auch am 316 tauschen


----------



## FireGuy (5. März 2011)

Habe ein 2010 Spicy mit einem Fox RP3 und der langsame Rebound sagt mir nicht wirklich zu. Zudem kommt das Problem dass der Dämpfer den Rahmen nicht unter "Spannung" setzt. Wenn ich das Rad hochhebe dann spürt man ein Spiel, kommt von der Dämpferbüchse ist jedoch minimal: neue Dämpferbüchse anfertigen hilft da nicht wirklich, das müsste dann eine ganz exakte Passung sein.

Ich bringe in Vollmontur so 70kg auf die Waage: möchte ansich keinen Coil Dämpfer:

Welcher Dämpfer für diese Gewichtsklasse im Spicy? Fox DH Air 5.0, einen Rocco, oder doch den originalen Fox HV ?


----------



## neo-bahamuth (5. März 2011)

FireGuy schrieb:


> Welcher Dämpfer für diese Gewichtsklasse im Spicy? Fox DH Air 5.0, einen Rocco, oder doch den originalen Fox HV ?



MZ Roco R TST AIR, kommt auch an mein Spicy


----------



## L0cke (5. März 2011)

FireGuy schrieb:


> Habe ein 2010 Spicy mit einem Fox RP3 und der langsame Rebound sagt mir nicht wirklich zu. Zudem kommt das Problem dass der Dämpfer den Rahmen nicht unter "Spannung" setzt. Wenn ich das Rad hochhebe dann spürt man ein Spiel, kommt von der Dämpferbüchse ist jedoch minimal: neue Dämpferbüchse anfertigen hilft da nicht wirklich, das müsste dann eine ganz exakte Passung sein.
> 
> Ich bringe in Vollmontur so 70kg auf die Waage: möchte ansich keinen Coil Dämpfer:
> 
> Welcher Dämpfer für diese Gewichtsklasse im Spicy? Fox DH Air 5.0, einen Rocco, oder doch den originalen Fox HV ?



genau passende Dämpferbuchsen kann ich dir machen, müsstest mir aber dazu deinen Dämpfer schicken damit ich den ausmessen kann  , die Maße am Rahmen hab ich schon passend da...


----------



## FireGuy (5. März 2011)

Danke L0cke für dein Angebot, Drehbank habe ich selber 
Mich zahts nur net, wenn der Dämpfer eh "nix" taugt 

Aber werd wohl eh nicht herumkommen, bis ich einen gebrauchten Roco finde.


----------



## L0cke (5. März 2011)

FireGuy schrieb:


> Danke L0cke für dein Angebot, Drehbank habe ich selber
> Mich zahts nur net, wenn der Dämpfer eh "nix" taugt
> 
> Aber werd wohl eh nicht herumkommen, bis ich einen gebrauchten Roco finde.



ok und stimmt, ABER was mir gerade auffällt, dein Problem mit deinem Fox könnt ich evtl beheben, kenne mich mit Dämpfertuning bissel aus.


----------



## agnes (6. März 2011)

weniger wie fÃ¼r 400â¬ habe ich den dÃ¤mpfer noch nicht gesehen. schon ein stolzer preis.


http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/MTB/Daempfer/Marzocchi-Roco-Air-TST-R-Daempfer-2010::13781.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FireGuy (6. März 2011)

Hmmm 
Verratest du das auch? Weil ich mache mir normal alles selber und hab ansich schon auch Ahnung von dem Zeug


----------



## neo-bahamuth (6. März 2011)

agnes schrieb:


> weniger wie für 400 habe ich den dämpfer noch nicht gesehen. schon ein stolzer preis.
> 
> 
> http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/MTB/Daempfer/Marzocchi-Roco-Air-TST-R-Daempfer-2010::13781.html



Naja die Gabel dazu kostet das Doppelte


----------



## FireGuy (6. März 2011)

Habs natürlich nicht lassen können und wollte den Dämpfer zerlegen.

Die Hauptkammer kann man einfach ohne "Bandpeitsche" aufmachen.
Egal, nachdem ich den Rebound Knopf demontiert habe, ist der Reboundkolben ein wenig weiter rausgekommen und steht jetzt an der Propadelachse an. Dh einfacher Einbau des Reboundknopf nicht mehr möglich (weil das ist ja eine Spirale die je nach Einstellung den Reboundkolben weiter reindrückt).
In der Einstellung ist der Rebound aber deutlich schneller, vom kurzen Ausprobieren her könnte das schon passen.

Werd jetzt einfach neue Dämpferbüchsen und einen Adapter drehen damit die Propedalachse nicht rausflutschen kann und der Propedalknopf abgestützt ist.

Wie kann man nur einen Dämpfer bauen mit so langsamen Rebound :bash:


----------



## L0cke (6. März 2011)

FireGuy schrieb:


> Hmmm
> Verratest du das auch? Weil ich mache mir normal alles selber und hab ansich schon auch Ahnung von dem Zeug





FireGuy schrieb:


> Habs natürlich nicht lassen können und wollte den Dämpfer zerlegen.
> 
> Die Hauptkammer kann man einfach ohne "Bandpeitsche" aufmachen.
> Egal, nachdem ich den Rebound Knopf demontiert habe, ist der Reboundkolben ein wenig weiter rausgekommen und steht jetzt an der Propadelachse an. Dh einfacher Einbau des Reboundknopf nicht mehr möglich (weil das ist ja eine Spirale die je nach Einstellung den Reboundkolben weiter reindrückt).
> ...



das man einiges kann heißt noch nicht, das man alles kann  (nicht böse gemeint)

Also ich beschäftige mich schon länger mit Gabel und Dämpferumbauten, und unter anderem auch Tuning (da aber vor allem bei Dämpfern) hab mir da bissel Wissen in Sachen beshimung etc. angeeignet, aber ich muss gestehen letztes hat mich der Freizeitbiker mit funktionierender Dämpfung der Totem oder nicht schon stark verunsichert .
Nichtsdestotrotz würde ich keinem Anfänger dazu raten nach einer groben Anleitung seinen Dämpfer umbaun was vom Anspruch über das verkleinern einer Luftkammer hinausgeht, auser er hat nen alten Dämpfer zum üben bei dem man keine Angst haben muss das er kaputt geht und bei dem der Verkauf auch kaum noch lohnt .
Was du gemacht hasst, ist das du einfach die Durchflussweg des Öls vergrößtert hast, aber ich glaube das wird nicht allzulange gut gehn....


----------



## FireGuy (6. März 2011)

Schon klar dass man sichs normal ansehen oder informieren sollte bevor man was macht: aber wo ist da der Spass? 
Es gibt nix was man fixen oder richten kann: irgendwer hat sichs ausgedacht und zusammengebaut: also muss auch auseinandergehen und wieder zusammen 

Vielleicht hab ich einfach schon zu wenig Respekt vor dem Zeug 

Wie meinst du nicht gut gehen? Ich würde da jetzt nirgens ein Problem für das Material sehen, dass der Rebound Kolben weiter raussteht und damit der Rebound schneller geht.


----------



## Darkwing Duck (6. März 2011)

merino schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> bei mir das gleiche "Problem" mit schleifender Kette, wenn ich vorne auf dem 36er bin. Ich glaube es schleift schon beim drittgrößten Ritzel hinten. War mir bis jetzt eigentlich wurscht, schalte dann halt auch vorne aufs 22er.
> Da ich aber zufällig einen Zweifach-SLX-Umwerfer von meiner Hauptbaustelle übrig habe, bin ich neugierig geworden. Wenn ich es zeitlich schaffe und noch ein Kettenschloss auftreiben kann, wechsel ich den mal gegen den jetzigen SLX-Dreifachumwerfer.
> ...



Hi, was ist daraus geworden, hast du Zeit und ein Kettenschloss auftreiben können?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## L0cke (6. März 2011)

FireGuy schrieb:


> Wie meinst du nicht gut gehen? Ich würde da jetzt nirgens ein Problem für das Material sehen, dass der Rebound Kolben weiter raussteht und damit der Rebound schneller geht.



da sitzen nun Passnungen nicht mehr da wo sie eigentlich sollten , und wie es es nun kannst du den Rebound noch einstellen?


----------



## FireGuy (6. März 2011)

Was brauch ich den noch einstellen, wenn der auf maximal noch immer viel zu lahm ist  

Pah Passungen...  

Ich werd das mal probieren: wenn wo das Öl sprudelt muss ich mir halt was einfallen lassen. SO wie ich mich kenn werd ich das eh gleich morgen nochmal zerlegen das Klump


----------



## L0cke (6. März 2011)

FireGuy schrieb:


> Was brauch ich den noch einstellen, wenn der auf maximal noch immer viel zu lahm ist
> 
> Pah Passungen...
> 
> Ich werd das mal probieren: wenn wo das Öl sprudelt muss ich mir halt was einfallen lassen. SO wie ich mich kenn werd ich das eh gleich morgen nochmal zerlegen das Klump



probier mal dünneres Öl, wenn das nicht hilft schickst ihn mal zu mir .


----------



## FireGuy (6. März 2011)

okay, thx für die Info. Für anderen Öl muss ich ihn eh aufmachen, da kann ich den Rebound dann auch fixen.

Erfahrung welches gescheit ist? Ich hab da herumkugeln ein 5w Putoline, 2,5W Motorex und ein 5W RS


----------



## L0cke (6. März 2011)

weiß gerade nicht was für ein Öl standardmäßig in dem Dämpfer drinne ist, denke 7,5er oder 5er wird es sein, würde dann mal auf das 2,5er Motorex runtergehen (sollte aber explizit Gabelöl sein ), wenn der Rebound zu schnell wird das 2,5er Öl mit "dickerem" Öl wieder andicken.
Nachteil ist halt, dass du so nicht nur den Rebound beeinflusst, sondern auch die ganzen anderen Parameter wie Kompression etc, könnt evtl. nachteilig werden, Federelementetuning ist halt zumeist nicht einfach mit dem Wechsel auf ein dünneres Öl getan...


----------



## rider1970 (6. März 2011)

agnes schrieb:


> weniger wie für 400 habe ich den dämpfer noch nicht gesehen. schon ein stolzer preis.
> 
> 
> http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/MTB/Daempfer/Marzocchi-Roco-Air-TST-R-Daempfer-2010::13781.html



Der Preis ist schon sehr ordentlich,das stimmt,aber ein Dhx oder was vergleichbares ist auch nicht günstiger...
Ab und an gibts auch welche hier im Bm,da schau ich immer mal rein


----------



## FireGuy (6. März 2011)

L0cke schrieb:


> weiß gerade nicht was für ein Öl standardmäßig in dem Dämpfer drinne ist, denke 7,5er oder 5er wird es sein, würde dann mal auf das 2,5er Motorex runtergehen (sollte aber explizit Gabelöl sein ), wenn der Rebound zu schnell wird das 2,5er Öl mit "dickerem" Öl wieder andicken.
> Nachteil ist halt, dass du so nicht nur den Rebound beeinflusst, sondern auch die ganzen anderen Parameter wie Kompression etc, könnt evtl. nachteilig werden, Federelementetuning ist halt zumeist nicht einfach mit dem Wechsel auf ein dünneres Öl getan...



Danke nochmals für die Info, Habe dem Dämpfer schon aufbekommen (alter Fahrradschlauch sei Dank) und mittlerweile wieder zusammengebaut mit neuem Öl und so. Das alte war nur noch Gatsch....

Hoffentlich passt in der Firma die Nadel für den Stickstoff, ansonsten muss ich so ein Ventil basteln.


----------



## JENSeits (7. März 2011)

Nabend Jungs!

Ich habe gerade mein Spicy auseinander geschraubt um es mal gründlich zureinigen und durch zuschauen ... jetzt bekomme ich den Dämpfer nicht heraus. Die Schrauben sind so stark angezogen das ich sie nicht wirklich los bekomme.
Hier mal die Bilder wie's jetzt aussieht. 
Habt ihr einen Rat?














Danke schonmal!


----------



## zwente (7. März 2011)

der dämpfer is auf den bilder schon lose, einfach rausziehen...

hast aber bei einer der roten schrauben en bissal zuviel force walten lassen?


----------



## JENSeits (7. März 2011)

Ich Schnösel, rausziehen klappt  *peinlich* ich wollte aber Vorsicht walten lassen.

Die Schrauben waren maximal Handwarm angezogen, mehr Kraft habe ich da nicht aufgewendet. Oder war das schon zuviel?


Danke schonmal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zwente (7. März 2011)

auf einem Bild siehts halt aus als wäre die untere rote Schraube schon deutlich verformt...
Handwarm ist immer so ne Sache, dett sieht jeder anders ;-)

Um den Dämpfer auszubauen musste lediglich die beiden silbernen Schrauben lösen.


----------



## chema17 (9. März 2011)

Hi,
I´m Chema of Spain,this is my Spicy:


----------



## chema17 (9. März 2011)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/20448737"]http://vimeo.com/20448737[/ame]


----------



## neo-bahamuth (9. März 2011)

Hab nun Sattelstütze und Sattel getauscht, trotz schwererem Sattel nun 160g leichter, das hätte ich nicht gedacht.

490g (Thomson Elite Stütze 31.6x367mm und Fizik Aliante Gamma XM) gegenüber 650g (Serie)


----------



## L0cke (9. März 2011)

Thomson ist nun mal auch echt schwer für den Preis....

@chema17 nice Vid dude 

@JENSeits kannst du mal deinen Rahmen wiegen?


----------



## neo-bahamuth (9. März 2011)

L0cke schrieb:


> Thomson ist nun mal auch echt schwer für den Preis....



Naja obwohl etwas länger als das Serienteil über 200g leichter? Ich kucke ja nicht auf jedes Gramm, aber bei dem Gewichtsunterschied war ich echt überrascht. Gekauft habe ich die, weil die aus einem Stück besteht, der Kopf also nicht oben rein gepresst wurde. Geht bei mir gerne mal kaputt


----------



## Papa Midnight (10. März 2011)

Hab ne ungekürzte Thomson Masterpiece in 360 mm und einen SLR Carbonio mit unglaublichen 333 g am Froggy. Das ist nicht mal die Hälfte vom O-Teil. Und es hält jetzt schon die dritte Saison.


----------



## FireGuy (10. März 2011)

@L0cke: Danke nochmals für die Tipps

Hab alles fertig, und der Bereich vom Rebound ist perfekt, genau so wie ich das wollte.
350psi sind jetzt in der neg. Kammer: passt ansich ganz gut.


----------



## L0cke (10. März 2011)

kein ding Fireguy, den Reboundversteller scheinst aber nemmer reinbekommen zu haben oder?

morgen sind die Lager da, dann poste ich ein paar Kefüs, so lange ein paar Bashguards von mir für User

Alle sind 5mm dick und sollten auch dicke Aufsetzer aushalten, könnt z.B. Soso79 fragen was er von seinem Bash hält .

Loba C 36t




Loba H 36t




Loba RF 36t




Loba RF 36t "Zabone"




hier noch ein Loba mit Lapierrelogo, wie in der User Soso79 fährt:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FireGuy (10. März 2011)

nice! KEFÜ ist das nächste selfmade projekt 

Nah Rebound und so ist alles wieder drin und funktioniert, das schaut aus der Perspektive nur so komisch aus.


----------



## L0cke (10. März 2011)

Ach so, hab ich wohl nicht richtig geschaut.

Kefü ist nicht das nächste Projekt, das Projekt Lofü existiert schon länger als Loba ^^, kannst ja mal hier die alte Generation anschaun, die neue ist noch leichter, da wiegt die ISCG Version schon ca 29g, früher galt das für die Innenlagerlofüversion


----------



## JENSeits (10. März 2011)

Ich glaube er meinte sich selbst


----------



## FireGuy (10. März 2011)

jop, aber geile Partsgallery


----------



## maxxmaxx (10. März 2011)

@Locke: Hast du auch en Bash, den man an Stelle des 3. Kettenblattes auf die Kurbel schrauben könnte?


----------



## L0cke (10. März 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Ich glaube er meinte sich selbst





FireGuy schrieb:


> jop, aber geile Partsgallery



aso, da bin ich gespannt....




maxxmaxx schrieb:


> @Locke: Hast du auch en Bash, den man an Stelle des 3. Kettenblattes auf die Kurbel schrauben könnte?



jop die oben geposteten Führungen werden alle drei statt dem 3. Kettenblatt montiert, einen Bash zusätzlich zum 3. Kettenblatt gibt es nach Absprache.
Schick mir einfach eine PM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FireGuy (10. März 2011)

wird noch dauern, aber werds gerne herzeigen dann


----------



## JENSeits (10. März 2011)

Falls es jemanden interessiert, ich habe hier das 09er 316 Spicy auf der Waage gehabt. Allerdings sind schon ein paar Parts getauscht worden. LRS wiegen ist momentan nicht möglich. 
Rahmen, Gabel und mit viel Glück LRS sollen Morgen folgen.


----------



## L0cke (10. März 2011)

Hi Jens, falls du Interesse hast, kannst du ja hier mitwirken, wenn du dich an die Regeln hälst:

hier mal die internen Regeln der Admins, daraus wird evtl auch ersichtlich warum wir nicht einfach jedem erlauben in die Fotogruppe Fotos hochzuladen, sondern sie diese hier posten sollen:


Das jeweilige Teil MUSS auf der Waage zu sehen ist, im Titel die GENAUE Bezeichnung mit Modellname, Name des Herstellers, Modelljahr zu lesen sein.
Des weiteren ist es Pflicht, das dieses Teil sich nicht schon einmal in gleicher Form im Fotoalbum befindet, so kannst du z.B. ein X.0 in short posten, aber es sollte nicht schon das gleiche Modell von jemand anderes hochgeladen worden sein.
Ein Reset Racing 150 Steuersatz mit Originaleinpresstiefe sowei ein Reset Racing 150 mit reduzierter Einpresstiefe ginge wieder, da das eine Teil modifiziert wurde, und somit andere Eigenschaften aufweißt, die evtl wieder interessant sind.
Gleiches gilt für z.B. ein Longcage X.0 und ein Shortcage X.0 sind verschiedene Untermodelle, also dürfen sie gepostet werden.
Weitere Regel: z.B. Sram X.0 short 2008 wie Sram X.0 short 2011 sind auch erlaubt jeweils einmalig hochzuladen, da es sich um eine verschiedene Generation eines Modells handelt.

Rein optisch veränderte Parts sind von dieser Regel ausgeschlossen, sie gelten nicht als modifiziertes Teil!!!

Reifen, Schläuche, Federn und Rahmen sind von der Regel (nur ein Waagenbild pro Modell) ausgenommen, da diese selbst in einem Modelljahr stark schwanken können und hier der Vergleich sinnvoll ist.

Ich (Locke) werd auch nicht jeden zu diesem Fotoalbum zulassen, da sonst wahrscheinlich zu viele wieder querschießen, wie im IBC üblich.

Es sollen daher die "Admins" des Fotoalbums die Bilder, welche normale User im Thread zu IBC Weightwatcher gepostet haben, hochladen.
Das die "Admins" diese Rechte haben die Fotos der User zu nutzen um sie in die IBC Weightwatchergruppe zu laden, wurde durch die User wie im ersten Post des Threads zu lesen, akzeptiert.

lasse ich dich auch als kleinen "Admin" zu, dann kannst du direkt ins Fotoalbum Bilder hochladen.

Besteht Interesse?


----------



## JENSeits (10. März 2011)

Ist schonmal interessant, durchaus.
Meine Waage ist allerdings, befürchte ich nicht die genauste und die Teile sind ja alle schon gebraucht ... ich möchte euch nichts kaputt machen.
Du hast ja sicherlich die Übersicht und würdest ein noch nicht in eurem Album vorhandenes Teil erkennen - dann schreib mich ruhig an 

Tolles Album habt ihr da! Super Arbeit Locke!


LG Jens


----------



## hopfer (10. März 2011)

Sau geil Locke!

morgen gibts ein par Bilder


----------



## L0cke (10. März 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Ist schonmal interessant, durchaus.
> Meine Waage ist allerdings, befürchte ich nicht die genauste und die Teile sind ja alle schon gebraucht ... ich möchte euch nichts kaputt machen.
> Du hast ja sicherlich die Übersicht und würdest ein noch nicht in eurem Album vorhandenes Teil erkennen - dann schreib mich ruhig an
> 
> Tolles Album habt ihr da! Super Arbeit Locke!



Also 5g ungenauigkeit werden in dem Album wohl die meisten Waagen haben, da macht es deine auch nicht mehr fett und gebraucht oder nciht, macht erfahrungsgemäß keinen unterschied.



hopfer schrieb:


> Sau geil Locke!
> 
> morgen gibts ein par Bilder



wenn du die ins Album hochladen willst muss ich dir freischalten, musst dich dann allerdings an die oben genannten Regeln halten 


p.s. freut mich das es euch gefällt


----------



## hopfer (10. März 2011)

L0cke schrieb:


> wenn du die ins Album hochladen willst muss ich dir freischalten, musst dich dann allerdings an die oben genannten Regeln halten



Währ sehr nett von dir wenn du mich gleich freischaltest, Die Regeln zu beachten sollte kein Problem darstellen


----------



## L0cke (10. März 2011)

hopfer schrieb:


> Währ sehr nett von dir wenn du mich gleich freischaltest, Die Regeln zu beachten sollte kein Problem darstellen



musst eine Anfrage stellen im Album


----------



## neo-bahamuth (11. März 2011)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Hab ne ungekürzte Thomson Masterpiece in 360 mm und einen SLR Carbonio mit unglaublichen 333 g am Froggy. Das ist nicht mal die Hälfte vom O-Teil. Und es hält jetzt schon die dritte Saison.



Der Sattel wiegt ja gerade mal die Hälfte des Fizik Aliante Gamma XM, damit würde mein Hintern keine Tour durchstehen. Aber Froggy aber sicher ok 

Die Masterpiece war mir mit fast 100% Aufpreis zur Elite dann aber doch zu teuer. Wobei es schon bemerkenswert ist, was die aus Alu Zaubern. Allein die Wandstärke bei der Elite ist auf den ersten Blick halb so dick wie beim O-Teil.

Hätte nicht gedacht, trotz schwereren Sattels so soviel Gewicht zu sparen, da müsste ich mit den Fulcrum Red Zone (wenn die denn mal kommen) sogar knapp unter 14kg landen.


----------



## JENSeits (12. März 2011)

So Heute habe ich noch den Rahmen und die Gabel gewogen:

Lapierre Spicy 316 2009 (L / 50cm)

Fox 36 Van R ungekürzter 1.5" 20cm Schaft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zwente (12. März 2011)

welche rahmengröße haste denn?


----------



## JENSeits (12. März 2011)

L = 50cm
Habs nachgetragen und beachte auch die neue Gewichtsangabe!


----------



## Darkwing Duck (12. März 2011)

Wenn das die 36 aus deinem Spicy ist, solltest du das mit dem 1.5 Schaftrohr auch nochmal ändern


----------



## L0cke (13. März 2011)

weiß jemand wie lang der Dämpfer im Spicy ist, 220mm?



JENSeits schrieb:


> So Heute habe ich noch den Rahmen und die Gabel gewogen:
> 
> Lapierre Spicy 316 2009 (L / 50cm)
> 
> Fox 36 Van R ungekürzter 1.5" 20cm Schaft



dank dir


----------



## clausi87 (13. März 2011)

216mm


----------



## chema17 (13. März 2011)

L0cke schrieb:


> weiß jemand wie lang der Dämpfer im Spicy ist, 220mm?
> 
> 
> 
> dank dir



216 x 63mm oder 8,5 "x 2,5"


----------



## chema17 (13. März 2011)

This video is in "El Pardo",Madrid je,je...
[ame="http://vimeo.com/20536621"]FOX 36 VAN R 2009[/ame]


----------



## JENSeits (13. März 2011)

Kannst du ein paar Worte zum Mount verlieren? Der ist ja mal richtig gut!


----------



## chema17 (13. März 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akastylez (15. März 2011)

Was hat denn so ein Spicy in S (RH42) für eine Überstandshöhe? Ist das Oberrohr eher Tief oder hoch?

Grüße
Seb


----------



## Bikedude001 (16. März 2011)

akastylez schrieb:


> Was hat denn so ein Spicy in S (RH42) für eine Überstandshöhe? Ist das Oberrohr eher Tief oder hoch?
> 
> Grüße
> Seb


 

C.a. 74cm an der niedrigsten Stelle. Gemessen :Spicy 316  Jg.2011 .


----------



## JENSeits (21. März 2011)

Hallo, ich bins nochmal.

Ich hatte mein Spicy ja komplett demontiert und bin es jetzt am Sonntag wieder gefahren. Allerdings knackt da etwas beim starken einfedern - pedalieren.
Dazu tritt ein wenig Spiel auf wenn ich das Rad anhebe. Das scheint an der Dämpferaufnahme seinen Ursprung zuhaben. Kann da auch das Knacken herkommen? 
Kurbel und alles andere passen soweit - Drehmomentschlüssel war auch am Werk. Ich befürchte das es aus den Beiden Schrauben am Umlenkhebel am Ende des Dämpfers kommt. Die ließen sich nicht lösen. Sind die vllt. festgegeammelt oder sonstiges und da liegt der fehler?
Am Ende des Dämpfers (Richtung HR) tritt, mit dem Finger gefühlt, beim anheben des Rades ein wenig Spiel auf.



Danke schonmal und liebe Grüße
 Jens


----------



## clausi87 (21. März 2011)

ich hatte auch so ein von dir beschirebenes knarksen.bei mir war ein bushing im dämpfer platt.da kamm bei mir auch ein liechtes spiel her.


----------



## FireGuy (21. März 2011)

Woher das knacken kommt kann man nie genau sagen, kann auch Sattelstütze oder Vorbau sein.

Mein Bike hat auch minimal Spiel wenn ich es anhebe, habe festgestellt, dass das von ausgeleierten Büchsen - Adapterstücken vom Dämpfer kommt.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (22. März 2011)

Die Büchsen in den Dämpferaugen sind Verschleissteile. Je nach Einsatzzweck, Fahrergewicht und Präzsion der Anlenkunkte am Rahmen verschleissen die mehr oder weniger schnell. Die haben bei mir im Froggy sagenhafte 2 Jahre gehalten. In anderen Bikes habe ich die z.T. erheblich schneller getauscht. Von dem Spiel dort kommt aber eher selten ein Knacken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PaleRider (22. März 2011)

habe mal eine frage...faehrt eine von euch ein Spicy mit ein Evolver als daempfer hinten?


----------



## Rotti84 (22. März 2011)

Hi,

suche eine spicy 316 von 2010 in der nähe von München.... hab schon ein paar Händler abtelefoniert die auf der LP Seite gelistet sind, aber die haben alle nix mehr bzw. sowieso überhaupt kein LP. Hat keiner mehr im Programm... verstehe ich nicht...

Weiss da jemand zufällig was für mich?

gruß


----------



## dragon-777 (22. März 2011)

Rotti84 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> suche eine spicy 316 von 2010 in der nähe von München.... hab schon ein paar Händler abtelefoniert die auf der LP Seite gelistet sind, aber die haben alle nix mehr bzw. sowieso überhaupt kein LP. Hat keiner mehr im Programm... verstehe ich nicht...
> 
> ...



Mal in Nürnberg in der Fahrradkiste angerufen? Die hatten noch ein paar aus 2010, keine Ahnung ob noch ein Spicy dabei ist.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (22. März 2011)

Rotti84 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> suche eine spicy 316 von 2010 in der nähe von München.... hab schon ein paar Händler abtelefoniert die auf der LP Seite gelistet sind, aber die haben alle nix mehr bzw. sowieso überhaupt kein LP. Hat keiner mehr im Programm... verstehe ich nicht...
> 
> ...



Die Augsburger Fahrradschmiede hat von 2010 auch nix mehr da. Wobei ab dem Spicy kauft der die eh nur auftragsbezogen.


----------



## Bikedude001 (23. März 2011)

Die 2010er waren schon letztes Jahr ziemlich früh ausverkauft.
Das wird wahrscheinlich schwer bis unmöglich noch eins zu finden.

Auch wenn ich die Räder nicht verkaufen würde, sondern Kunde wäre... würde ich mir, trotz Aufpreis, das 2011er hohlen.
Der Rahmen mit dem Tapered Steuerrohr, dickerem Unterrohr und Steckachse macht schon was daher.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (23. März 2011)

Bikedude001 schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich die Räder nicht verkaufen würde, sondern Kunde wäre... würde ich mir, trotz Aufpreis, das 2011er hohlen.
> Der Rahmen mit dem Tapered Steuerrohr, dickerem Unterrohr und Steckachse macht schon was daher.



Stimmt. Aber letztens Jahr waren die Farben besser


----------



## Papa Midnight (23. März 2011)

Hab nur noch ein einziges Spicy 516 in 50 cm. Alles andere ist schon längst weg.


----------



## rider1970 (23. März 2011)

@Rotti
Im Bikemarkt wird grad eins Angeboten,guckst du...


----------



## Rotti84 (23. März 2011)

Hab jetzt noch einen Händler in meiner Gegend gefunden der ein spicy 216 in M hat. Bin es kurz mal gefahren und würde es für 1500,- bekommen... schon ein geiler Preis und ich muss sagen in echt schaut das grün richtig cool aus... der Händler meinte, dass mir ein 50er Rahmen zu groß wäre... 

gruß


----------



## Papa Midnight (23. März 2011)

Na, wenn du zwischen zwei Größen liegst, bleibt nur ne kleine Probefahrt. Draufsetzen, und dann weißt du es.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FleischerFabian (23. März 2011)

Hallo zusammen, habe eine Frage zur Wahl der Rahmengröße. Bin ein Zesty in M probegefahren, welches sehr kompakt war. Wenn ich hier eine Wahl treffen müsste, würde ich mich wohl klar für L entscheiden.

Bin 1.85m groß mit ca. 87-88cm Schrittlänge.

Das Spicy konnte ich leider nicht fahren. Ich frage mich nun, ob ich die Größenverhältnisse einfach so übertragen kann. 

Beim Zesty gibts ja vier Größen, beim Spicy drei. Größe L des Zesty entspricht von den Daten her exakt einem Spicy in L.

Was meint ihr, Spicy auch in L bei der Größe?


----------



## surprise11 (24. März 2011)

Hallo  - Erfahrung mit Spicy  516 2011

So - ich bin jetzt das Spicy  516 (M) 2011 gute 200 km gefahren. Zu mir 71kg schwer 173cm Groß mit Schrittlänge 78-79 cm.  Anfänger  in dem Sektor
Zur Größe des Bikes  - (habe lange zwischen S u. M hin und her überlegt und probiert) Fazit: M ist eine sehr gute Alternative zwischen Straße und Gelände

Was gefällt:

Rahmen/Hinter bau kaum ein Wippen spürbar, bei Aktivierung des Pro Pedals hart wie ein Hardtail beim pedalieren ( wobei   ich so gut wie nie, meine Dämpfer sperre, da es nicht notwendig ist). Absenkbare Gabel finde ich cool, fairer weiße habe ich diese Funktion bis jetzt nur sehr selten benützt.
Tolle Geometrie - jedenfalls für mich
Tolle Optik
Reifen haben sehr guten  Gripp
Bremsen gehen sehr gut, nur nervt mich ein quietschen beim Bremsen (muss ich mir noch genauer ansehen)
Steckachse vorne hinten einfach cool

Was mir nicht so gefällt:

Die Fox Gabel arbeitet nur bei wirklich groben Gelände, und da aber fast bis Anschlag, das heißt ich kann den Dämpfer nicht mehr weicher stellen - schade
Bremsen quietschen seit kurzem  BEIM Bremsen -  sonst nicht
Der Lenker ist für mich eine Spur zu breit -  ab Werk
Vorne nur 2 Zahnkränze, mittlerweile hab ich s gewohnt, ab und zu würde ich noch Gänge benötigen, ja ich weiß es ist ein Enduro - für mich aber ein All in ONE.
SLX Schaltung hat einfach nix verloren auf dem Bike bei dem Preis, das wird das erste sein, was ich tausche. Flaschenhalter  hätte ich auch schon benötigt wobei mir das von vornherein bewusst war.


  Fazit:
  Alles in allem ein absolut geniales Teil, verzeiht auch mal gröbere Fehler wie Angstbremsen vor nen Trop (1,5m) ohne mich gleich abzuwerfen, fährt sich sehr neutral. Der hohe Preis zur Ausstattung  (Schaltung)wäre der einzige Grund es nicht zu kaufen  als Prinzip!
  Ich für mich habe lange hin und her überlegt, und bin von Cube Stereo zum Trek Remedy von diesem zum Spezialized Stumpi gekommen  aber gekauft habe ich das Lapierre und jetzt weiß ich auch warum!!!  Ich kann nur jeden Anfänger (so wie ich) raten, alles zu probieren, es zahlt sich aus. Mfg Surprise


----------



## neo-bahamuth (24. März 2011)

surprise11 schrieb:


> Was gefällt:
> 
> Rahmen/Hinter bau kaum ein Wippen spürbar, bei Aktivierung des Pro Pedals hart wie ein Hardtail beim pedalieren ( wobei   ich so gut wie nie, meine Dämpfer sperre, da es nicht notwendig ist). Absenkbare Gabel finde ich cool, fairer weiße habe ich diese Funktion bis jetzt nur sehr selten benützt.
> Tolle Geometrie - jedenfalls für mich
> ...



Servus,

erstma Gratulation zu einem tollen Radl. 

Was mich beim 516er auch stören würde ist die Talas, die Absenkung braucht man nicht und die spricht schlechter an als eine Float oder Van. Aber sofern die Gabel ok ist braucht die wohl noch etwas Einfahrzeit bzw. Feinabstimmung, klingt nach einem hohen Losbrechmoment.

Vorne zwei Kettenblätter mag gewöhnungsbedürftig sein, aber gehört imho an ein Rad dieser Klasse. Sonst haut die Kette oft ab und das große Blatt wäre im groben gelände schnell mal zahnlos 

Die Formulas sind so eine Sache. Bremsleistung gewaltig, aber selten leise bzw. erst nach erneuter Einstellung. Da einfach mal beim Händler vorbei schauen. Wenn es beim Bremsen quietscht reicht evtl. eine Scheibenreinigung mit Isopropanol (gibt es für wenig Geld in jeder Apotheke).

Das SLX Schaltwerk kannst natürlich zB gegen Saint tauschen, es wird sich aber nicht besser anfühlen, nur besser aussehen. Ich hatte halt das Deore für vorne 3-fach dran und brauchte das nimmer, das kürzere SLX war nicht lieferbar daher hab ich das Saint genommen.

Wofür ich LP aber auch liebe: selbst beim günstigsten Spicy sind richtig gute Reifen drauf, die RQ sind einfach geil.


----------



## FleischerFabian (24. März 2011)

@surprise

Glückwunsch zum neuen Rad. 

Bin ebenfalls ein Stereo, Stumpjumper und Remedy probegefahren und war wenig begeistert. Als ich dann auf einem Lapierre saß (Zesty), war das wie eine Offenbarung.

Bin nur noch am überlegen, ob Zesty oder Spicy.

@neo

Denke schon, dass es einen Unterschied macht, ob man mit 160 oder 120mm Federweg bergauf fährt.

Zudem hat das 516 den Carbon Hinterbau, welcher für Gewichtsreduzierung sorgt.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (24. März 2011)

FleischerFabian schrieb:


> @neo
> 
> Denke schon, dass es einen Unterschied macht, ob man mit 160 oder 120mm Federweg bergauf fährt.
> 
> Zudem hat das 516 den Carbon Hinterbau, welcher für Gewichtsreduzierung sorgt.



Nur das 916 hat den Carbonhinterbau beim Spicy, Du meinst das Zesty 514. Und beim Spicy macht es dank guter Geometrie keinen für mich spürbaren Unterschied. Vor allem keinen der schlechteres Ansprechverhalten und höhere Wartungsintensivität rechtfertigen.

Aber gut, das ist Ansichtssache. Ich bin bisher überall problemlos hochgekommen. Auch wenn der Federweg dafür unnötig ist, ist auch auch eine 2000hm Tagestour überhaupt kein Ding mit entsprechend Kondition.


----------



## FleischerFabian (24. März 2011)

Also laut offiziellem Lapierre Katalog, welchen ich vom Händler habe, hat auch das Spicy 516 den Carbonhinterbau.


----------



## surprise11 (24. März 2011)

@FleischerFabian

Tja hab ich oben nicht geschrieben, aber ich bin zuerst das Zesty 314 2011 gefahren â mein erster Kontakt mit Lapierre, und war wie du vÃ¶llig begeistert. Gibt einige Theas hier von mir ob das Zesty oder Spicy besser wÃ¤re. Sogar der VerkÃ¤ufer meinte, das fÃ¼r mich ein Zesty besser wÃ¤re, aber als ich das Spicy gesehen und gefahren bin wars eigentlich klar - trotz dem Mehrpreis! Wie oben schon erwÃ¤hnt, brauche ich das Bike fÃ¼r alles, und es muss dir bewusst sein fÃ¼r die "mehr" Reserven immer etwas mehr Gewicht mitschleppen zu mÃ¼ssen ABER - ich nÃ¼tze jegliche Erhebung um drÃ¼ber zu hopsen, und ich muss mir halt nur "eingeschrÃ¤nkte" sorgen um das Bike machen ausserdem steht auch der eine oder andere Bike Park besuch an.
Das Spicy 516 hat keinen CARBON Hinter bau - nur so neben bei, war fÃ¼r mich das auch entscheidend. Hab grad im Katalog von mir nachgesehen - Ja das dÃ¼rfte eine falsche Beschreibung sein.
Mfg Surprise


----------



## neo-bahamuth (24. März 2011)

FleischerFabian schrieb:


> Also laut offiziellem Lapierre Katalog, welchen ich vom Händler habe, hat auch das Spicy 516 den Carbonhinterbau.



Ist aber falsch:

Hier sehe ich eine Schweißnaht am Dreick bei der Achsuafnahme:






Und die Carbonschwinge schaut auch anders aus:


----------



## FleischerFabian (24. März 2011)

Dann ist es ein Druckfehler im Katalog. Finde den Aufpreis von 700 Euro dann ehrlich gesagt schon sehr heftig. 

Was die Fox 36 angeht:

Die Float scheint ja anscheined wirklich besser als die Talas zu funktionieren.

Angesichts dessen, dass das 516 keinen Carbonhinterbau hat, überlege ich mir doch, das 316 zu kaufen. Die 700 Euro spiegeln sich irgendwie in der Gesamheit der Parts nicht wieder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neo-bahamuth (24. März 2011)

FleischerFabian schrieb:


> Dann ist es ein Druckfehler im Katalog. Finde den Aufpreis von 700 Euro dann ehrlich gesagt schon sehr heftig.
> 
> Was die Fox 36 angeht:
> 
> ...



Jo muss man sich überlegen. Das 516 hat halt wesentlich leichtere Laufräder (hab mir auch die Red Zone bestellt), einen besseren Dämpfer (wobei Pro Pedal imho auch unnötig ist) und bereits einen Enduro-typischeren Antrieb. Die Talas ist imho keinen Aufpreis wert, dann lieber eine Van oder Float RC2. Wenn der Händler die ohne Aufpreis tauschen könnte hätte ich auch ein 516.

Ich hab mir ja auch das 216 gekauft und baue das nach und nach um. Für ein Komplettrad über 3000 müssten mir alle Komponenten zusagen.


----------



## rider1970 (24. März 2011)

Hatte an meinem 2010er Spicy 316 eine 36er Float.Auch nach längerer Einfahrzeit und korrektem Schliessen der Schnellspanner(in der richtigen Reihenfolge) hat mich das Ansprechverhalten nicht wirklich begeistert.Deshalb fahre ich jetzt ne Marzocchi 55 eta (Stahlfeder-top Ansprechv.) und schnelle Absenkung-für mich ein Muss am Enduro-aber natürlich Geschmackssache


----------



## neo-bahamuth (24. März 2011)

rider1970 schrieb:


> Hatte an meinem 2010er Spicy 316 eine 36er Float.Auch nach längerer Einfahrzeit und korrektem Schliessen der Schnellspanner(in der richtigen Reihenfolge) hat mich das Ansprechverhalten nicht wirklich begeistert.Deshalb fahre ich jetzt ne Marzocchi 55 eta (Stahlfeder-top Ansprechv.) und schnelle Absenkung-für mich ein Muss am Enduro-aber natürlich Geschmackssache



Ich hab mich für eine butterweich ansprechende und halbwegs leichte (2250g ungekürzt mit Achse) 55 Micro Ti Modell 2011 entschieden. Absolut geile Gabel. Vor allem kaum Einfahrzeit nötig (im Gegensatz zur verbauten Domain, die funktionierte nach ca. 1500km das erste Mal halbwegs passabel).

Was haben denn die Schnellspanner mit dem Ansprechverhalten zu tun?


----------



## JENSeits (24. März 2011)

Weiß jemand was für Dämpferbuchsen ich für den Fox Float R im 09er Spicy brauche?
Die Bohrung haben, soweit ich weiß 6mm. Dann brauche ich ja noch einen 2ten Wert, wie messe ich den am dümmsten?
Dämpfer liegt neben mir auf dem Tisch, möchte Heute Abend noch welche bestellen aber habe keinen Messschieber zur Hand und weiß nicht an welcher Stelle ich messen muss.


Danke!


----------



## chema17 (24. März 2011)

This is mine and an aluminum swingarm.


----------



## chema17 (24. März 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Weiß jemand was für Dämpferbuchsen ich für den Fox Float R im 09er Spicy brauche?
> Die Bohrung haben, soweit ich weiß 6mm. Dann brauche ich ja noch einen 2ten Wert, wie messe ich den am dümmsten?
> Dämpfer liegt neben mir auf dem Tisch, möchte Heute Abend noch welche bestellen aber habe keinen Messschieber zur Hand und weiß nicht an welcher Stelle ich messen muss.
> 
> ...



25,5x6mm y de 19,1x6mm

bearings here:
http://www.amachete.com/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rider1970 (24. März 2011)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> Ich hab mich für eine butterweich ansprechende und halbwegs leichte (2250g ungekürzt mit Achse) 55 Micro Ti Modell 2011 entschieden. Absolut geile Gabel. Vor allem kaum Einfahrzeit nötig (im Gegensatz zur verbauten Domain, die funktionierte nach ca. 1500km das erste Mal halbwegs passabel).
> 
> Was haben denn die Schnellspanner mit dem Ansprechverhalten zu tun?



Ich hab das mal im Federgabelfred gelesen,
Die ssp an der 36er Fox sind folgendermassen zu bedienen:
Achse reindrehen,linken ssp(da wo die Achse reingedreht wird) schliessen;dann die Gabel mehrmals durchfedern und anschl. rechten ssp schliessen.Ich konnte das selbst kaum glauben,aber der Unterschied zum "normalen" schliessen ist deutlich spürbar. Anscheinend wird die Gabel dabei verkantet und arbeitet n.m. richtig,vlt. auch Fertigungstoleranzen??


----------



## TheMicha (24. März 2011)

Den Beitrag von rider1970 kann ich bestätigen. Ein Unterschied ist - ich konnte es selbst nicht glauben - enorm spürbar.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (24. März 2011)

TheMicha schrieb:


> Den Beitrag von rider1970 kann ich bestätigen. Ein Unterschied ist - ich konnte es selbst nicht glauben - enorm spürbar.



Also verkantet die tatsächlich wenn falsch angezogen? Oh je. Naja, meine MZ hat sowas zum Glück nich *g* Achse bis zum Anschlag eingedreht und wie bei der Maxle von RS noch den Hebel zu fertig.

Zumindest habe ich nun halbwegs ne Vorstellung, was passiert. Wobei bei einer geschraubten Steckachse doch überhaupt nicht so ein Druck nötig wäre, der die Gabelholme zu sehr zusammen drückt.


----------



## Papa Midnight (25. März 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Weiß jemand was für Dämpferbuchsen ich für den Fox Float R im 09er Spicy brauche?
> Die Bohrung haben, soweit ich weiß 6mm. Dann brauche ich ja noch einen 2ten Wert, wie messe ich den am dümmsten?
> Dämpfer liegt neben mir auf dem Tisch, möchte Heute Abend noch welche bestellen aber habe keinen Messschieber zur Hand und weiß nicht an welcher Stelle ich messen muss.
> 
> ...



Standard Zollwerte 19x6 und 25,4x6


----------



## Freizeit-biker (25. März 2011)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Standard Zollwerte 19x6 und 25,4x6


Du meinst mm, oder? 6'' Schrauben hab ich höchstens mal an einer Baumaschine gesehen.


----------



## hopfer (25. März 2011)

Na Ja, ist halt 1 Zoll und 3/4 zoll breit das meinte er damit wahrscheinlich.


----------



## surprise11 (25. März 2011)

Hallo

Hab heute das selber mit der Steckachse probiert, und ja - ihr habt recht, Ansprechverhalten um einiges besser!!!
Danke für den Tipp!
Mfg


----------



## JENSeits (25. März 2011)

Weiß jemand was ein kompletter Satz Schrauben + Lager fürs 09er Spicy kostet?
Oder kann grob schätzen?


LG Jens


----------



## tebis (25. März 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Weiß jemand was ein kompletter Satz Schrauben + Lager fürs 09er Spicy kostet?
> Oder kann grob schätzen?
> 
> 
> LG Jens



59,- Siehe "Lapierre Spare parts" im Lapierre-Forum auf mtb-news.de


----------



## Chucknorman (26. März 2011)

Jungs was meint ihr, passt bei einer Größe von 186cm Rahmengröße M? Kumpel sucht ein weniges Trailbike, mit dem er immer noch Touren fahren kann aber auch Megavalanche oder ähnliches mit fahren. Auf meinem froggy Größe 48 fühlt er sich Pudelwohl. mfg Heiko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zwente (26. März 2011)

also ich fahr nene Rahmen in M mit 183 größe, passt einwandfrei...
denke die 3 cm machen keinen riesen Unterschied, aber sicher kann er wohl erst durch draufsitzen gehn!


----------



## surprise11 (26. März 2011)

Hallo
Grösse M = 46 cm ! fahre ich auch mit 173cm
Mfg


----------



## Chucknorman (26. März 2011)

Er ist 10cm größer und hat ziehmlich lange Bein.


----------



## FleischerFabian (26. März 2011)

Kann zwar "noch" nichts zum Spicy sagen, saß aber auf einem Zesty in M und das war bei meiner Körpergröße (ca. 185/186cm) sehr kompakt. Damit wollte ich keine Touren fahren.


----------



## surprise11 (26. März 2011)

Also aus der Praxis müsste das zu klein sein!? Lt Rechner auch. Aber jedm das seine


----------



## rider1970 (26. März 2011)

Da hilft nur ausprobieren und probefahren,Herstellerangaben kann man meistens vergessen.Fahre mein Spicy in S mit 1,74m und 80,5cm SL, lt. LP viel zu klein.


----------



## surprise11 (26. März 2011)

Also ganz einfach - S im Park oder wenns sehr technisch wird o.K, aber als mittel mass bzw auch für Touren kann ein s nicht passen. Da wirfst du dir die Knie ins Gesicht.
Mfg


----------



## rider1970 (26. März 2011)

surprise11 schrieb:


> Also ganz einfach - S im Park oder wenns sehr technisch wird o.K, aber als mittel mass bzw auch für Touren kann ein s nicht passen. Da wirfst du dir die Knie ins Gesicht.
> Mfg



Wie immer entscheidet das eigene Empfinden.Mein Verkäufer bei Hibike ist 1,84m und fährt M-denke mal als reinen Tourer im "gemässigten" Gelände werden die wenigsten ihr Spicy nutzen. Ausserdem fällt das Rad eher lang aus,durch den flachen Lenkwinkel hat man einen recht langen Radstand.


----------



## Chucknorman (26. März 2011)

Gibts irgendwo Angaben zum Reach und Stack von Froggy und Spicy oder muss ich die jetzt noch selbst ausrechnen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matze1976 (26. März 2011)

Was fährt ihr für Reifen an eurem SPICY?
Hab momentan Schwalbe FA montiert und muss jetzt langsam wechseln...
Gruß Matze


----------



## slang (26. März 2011)

tebis schrieb:


> 59,- Siehe "Lapierre Spare parts" im Lapierre-Forum auf mtb-news.de



Das sind dann aber nur die Schrauben etc, aber die Lager selbst sind nicht dabei.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (26. März 2011)

Matze1976 schrieb:


> Was fährt ihr für Reifen an eurem SPICY?
> Hab momentan Schwalbe FA montiert und muss jetzt langsam wechseln...
> Gruß Matze



Serie RQ 2.2. Werde auch dabei bleiben. Oder mal den neuen Baron 2.3 testen.


----------



## zwente (27. März 2011)

Matze1976 schrieb:


> Was fährt ihr für Reifen an eurem SPICY?
> Hab momentan Schwalbe FA montiert und muss jetzt langsam wechseln...
> Gruß Matze


 

Vorn nen FA tubeless von 2010 und hinten nen FA tubeless ready von 2011, wenn vorne der druch ist wird auch da ein tubelessready getestet! (alles 2.4)


----------



## Ultroon (27. März 2011)

Ich fahre Maxxis Ardent in 2.6 . Gehen echt gut und lassen sich auch noch recht gut pedallieren.


----------



## rider1970 (27. März 2011)

Ultroon schrieb:


> Ich fahre Maxxis Ardent in 2.6 . Gehen echt gut und lassen sich auch noch recht gut pedallieren.



Die hatte ich auch schonmal auf der Liste. Wie siehts den da aus mit der Reifenfreiheit im Hinterbau,geht der noch gut durch(auch wenn mal bisserl Pampe dranhängt) oder doch schon recht eng?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marki72 (27. März 2011)

Hallo!

Ich fahr den Bontrager XR4 in 2.35 und finde den echt saugut! Komischerweise wird der Reifen oft mittelmäßig bewertet, aber erstens fährt er sich nicht so schnell ab wie z.B. Fat Albert und er kostet nur um die 30. Ich fahr Ihn sogar schlauchlos mit Milch. Er hat eine super Traktion auf Schotter, einen guten Naßgrip und er ist in 2.35 breiter als ein 2.4er Fat Albert. Kurvenverhalten ist sehr gutmütig!

Marki


----------



## Matze1976 (27. März 2011)

Ich glaub ich probier mal den Conti RQ in 2,4 ich hoff ich kriege das noch getreten  Aber Grip soll ja super sein ...


----------



## neo-bahamuth (27. März 2011)

Matze1976 schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich probier mal den Conti RQ in 2,4 ich hoff ich kriege das noch getreten  Aber Grip soll ja super sein ...



Probier mal den:

http://www.conti-online.com/generat...men/mtb/downhill_freeride/Baron/baron_de.html


----------



## Ultroon (27. März 2011)

@ rider1970

Also da gibt es keine Probleme. Kannst auch mal in mein Fotoalbum schauen, da hab ich Bilder von der Reifenfreiheit gepostet.


----------



## HHorsTT (27. März 2011)

Servus in die Runde,

hätte eine Frage bzgl des Dämpfers bei euren Spicys. Hatte am WE das 516er als Testbike und es hat ziemlich überzeugt. Aus Optischen und finanziellen Gründen wirds aber ein 316er. Da dort aber nur ein Fox Float R ohne ProPedal und co verbaut is und für mich die Uphill Eingenschaften recht wichtig sind, möchte ich diesen tauschen. 
Was fahrt ihr in euren Spicys? Freu mich über Meinungen und Erfahrungen

Grüße Chris


----------



## neo-bahamuth (28. März 2011)

HHorsTT schrieb:


> Servus in die Runde,
> 
> hätte eine Frage bzgl des Dämpfers bei euren Spicys. Hatte am WE das 516er als Testbike und es hat ziemlich überzeugt. Aus Optischen und finanziellen Gründen wirds aber ein 316er. Da dort aber nur ein Fox Float R ohne ProPedal und co verbaut is und für mich die Uphill Eingenschaften recht wichtig sind, möchte ich diesen tauschen.
> Was fahrt ihr in euren Spicys? Freu mich über Meinungen und Erfahrungen
> ...



ProPedal brauchst nicht. Genauso wenig wie die Absenkfunktion der Gabel. Aber ein teureres Rad hat halt auch teurere Komponenten dran und die sind entweder leichter oder haben mehr Features. Auch wenn man diese nicht unbedingt braucht.

Ob der Dämpfer so großartig besser funktioniert kannich aber auch nicht sagen, merke da wenig Unterschied.


----------



## surprise11 (28. März 2011)

Hi
Also ich fahre das Originale 516 2011, und das probedal verwende ich sehr sehr selten. Eines muss dir klar sein, der Hinterbau wippt nur sehr gering bei sehr starkem pedalieren, aber mit probedal ist es halt wie ein Hardtail. Geringer Unterschied, aber ein Unterschied! Ich verwende es nur wenn ich schon eine längere Tour hinter mir habe. 
Mfg


----------



## soso79 (28. März 2011)

bin 185 und m passt perfekt  - hab 70iger vorbau dran.

reifen bin wieder zurück zu 2.2 rubber queen. baron in 2.3 hab ich mir jetzt auch mal bestellt


----------



## foresterali (28. März 2011)

Also Reifen Serie: RQ 2.2 der wird auch diesen Sommer noch draufbleiben danach vlt. bisschen was breiteres

zu den Propedal und Absenkungs Fragen
Ich hab festgestellt dass beides nicht nötig ist. Habe auch das 316 und nach einer eingewöhnungszeit (kondi) bin ich mittlerweile recht fix im uphill klar die xc fahrer brauch man jetzt nicht als vergleich heranziehen aber wenn ich in einer enduro runde mitfahre bin ich oft als erster oben und habe nicht vorher an irgendwelchen rädchen oder knöpfen drehen /drücken müssen
Vorraussetzung ist allerdings das Verstellen der Sattelhöhe...
Da ist bei mir ne Rockshox in planung warscheinlich noch n Bashguard und das wars auch schon mitm tuning  
lG


----------



## HHorsTT (29. März 2011)

@ neo-bahamuth: deine meinung bzgl des themas gabelabsenkung und lockout liest man glaub ich in jedem thread!! 
da ich aber ausm cc in den enduro bereich einsteige is es eine harte umstellung bergauf 160mm "offen" zu fahren. 
was denkt ihr wie gut man einen fox float r dämpfer neu und ausgebaut aufm bikemarkt los wird? und preislich 200-250euro??!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (29. März 2011)

StÃ¤nderlÃ¶sung fÃ¼r alle X-12 Achsen und Steckachsen. Bis 29" Durchmesser und 2.8 Reifenbreite. Zweiteilig und schnell zu demontieren. â¬ 27,-


----------



## chema17 (29. März 2011)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/21552257"]http://vimeo.com/21552257[/ame]


----------



## Papa Midnight (29. März 2011)

Seeeeehr geil!


----------



## chema17 (29. März 2011)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Seeeeehr geil!



It was hot these days, is not always so at this time of year.


----------



## chema17 (29. März 2011)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Seeeeehr geil!



It was hot these days, is not always so at this time of year.
I'm not the video is to friend.I´m in Madrid.


----------



## Papa Midnight (29. März 2011)

Wish i could be there...damn! Nevertheless: Sun´s commin´out here too and we can smell springtime!


----------



## chema17 (29. März 2011)

But it's too hot in summer,  now is good.Come any time for Spain.


----------



## Papa Midnight (29. März 2011)

I wish i could. I run a bike shop here and i work 14 hours a day right now...


----------



## Asha'man (29. März 2011)

HHorsTT schrieb:


> @ neo-bahamuth: deine meinung bzgl des themas gabelabsenkung und lockout liest man glaub ich in jedem thread!!
> da ich aber ausm cc in den enduro bereich einsteige is es eine harte umstellung bergauf 160mm "offen" zu fahren.
> was denkt ihr wie gut man einen fox float r dämpfer neu und ausgebaut aufm bikemarkt los wird? und preislich 200-250euro??!!



Er hat aber recht. ProPedal brauchts nichtmal am Froggy mit 180mm und seidenweicher Stahlfeder. Mein DHX Air hatte auch nen blauen Hebel dran, der nie benutzt wurde. Nichtmal in den Alpen bei 1450hm am Stück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (29. März 2011)

Wir nennen hier sowas den "Zwei-Wochen-Hebel". Nach der Zeit haste allen gezeigt, dass du ihn hast und brauchst ihn aber eigentlich gar nicht mehr.


----------



## karsten13 (30. März 2011)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Wir nennen hier sowas den "Zwei-Wochen-Hebel". Nach der Zeit haste allen gezeigt, dass du ihn hast und brauchst ihn aber eigentlich gar nicht mehr.



... und bei mir ist er dann irgendwann einfach abgefallen, neuen brauch ich net ...


----------



## Papa Midnight (30. März 2011)

Ungefähr so habe ich das gemeint ;-)


----------



## Asha'man (30. März 2011)

Wofür ist der eigentlich?


----------



## JENSeits (30. März 2011)

Asha'man schrieb:


> Wofür ist der eigentlich?


----------



## neo-bahamuth (30. März 2011)

HHorsTT schrieb:


> @ neo-bahamuth: deine meinung bzgl des themas gabelabsenkung und lockout liest man glaub ich in jedem thread!!
> da ich aber ausm cc in den enduro bereich einsteige is es eine harte umstellung bergauf 160mm "offen" zu fahren.
> was denkt ihr wie gut man einen fox float r dämpfer neu und ausgebaut aufm bikemarkt los wird? und preislich 200-250euro??!!



Ich hab ein Carbonhardtail mit 100mm und das Spicy, ich kenne den Unterschied schon auch.
Aber ist halt so: für eine Funktion, die die Geometrie des Rades nicht braucht verschenkt man Ansprechverhalten und nimmt höhere Wartungskosten / kürzere Intervalle in Kauf.
Für mich ist die Entscheidung da schnell gefallen.

Und meine Vorposter haben es auch schon angemerkt: den Lockouthebel an der Manitou R7 MRD am Hardtail hab ich nach einer Woche wieder demontiert. Weil es gelinde gesagt auch ********gal war, ob die gabel bergauf nun starr ist oder nicht, ebenso auf dem Asphalt in der Ebene. Ich hab den 2-3x getestet, funktioniert hat er, aber eine imho unnütze Spielerei.

Die Micro TST Air Kartusche der 55 Micro Ti am Spicy habe ich einmal auf meine Vorlieben eingestellt. Per Raster kann ich die zur Not auch Arretieren (nie benutzt bisher außer zum Testen), ebenso wenig den Volume Adjust Hebel. Gut die Gabel hat es halt. Ich hab die wegen dem plüschigen Ansprechverhalten, der tollen Optik, den vernickelten Rohren, moderatem Gewicht und der drei Jahre Garantie gekauft (und einem Händlerpreis besser als im Internet).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (30. März 2011)

Asha'man schrieb:


> Wofür ist der eigentlich?



Kannste nich wissen, haste noch nie benutzt...


----------



## Darkwing Duck (30. März 2011)

Absenkbare Gabeln und blockierbare DÃ¤mpfer am Enduro sind wohl Fragen, die man niemals ein fÃ¼r alle Mal beantworten kann, weil es zum einen hÃ¶chst subjektiv ist, zum anderen stark vom Rahmen abhÃ¤ngt. Wer > 1000 hm am StÃ¼ck im kleinen Gang hochkurbelt, braucht normalerweise kein Lockout. Will man aber kleine Rampen im Wiegetritt durchdrÃ¼cken, ist sowas nicht verkehrt. Und das sind beides Szenarien, die beim Spicy durchaus denkbar sind.

Ich bin der Meinung, Pro Pedal o.Ã¤. hat das Spicy am Hinterbau nicht nÃ¶tig (Erfahrung), eine absenkbare Gabel stÃ¼nde ihm aber schon ganz gut (Vermutung). Letzteres herauszufinden war mir aber bisher noch keine Investition von 700 â¬ wert


----------



## Matthias247 (30. März 2011)

FYI: Der Float R ist nicht offen, sondern hat eine voreingestellte Plattform die sich nicht abschalten lässt. Damit wippt es eben weniger als ein RP2(3) im offenen Modus, ist aber auch weniger sensibel.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (30. März 2011)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> FYI: Der Float R ist nicht offen, sondern hat eine voreingestellte Plattform die sich nicht abschalten lässt. Damit wippt es eben weniger als ein RP2(3) im offenen Modus, ist aber auch weniger sensibel.



Mag sein, wird aber eh durch einen MZ Roco TST Air R ersetzt 
Wobei ich da auch einmal die passende TST-Stufe einstellen und nie wieder verändern werde *g*


----------



## Freizeit-biker (30. März 2011)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> Mag sein, wird aber eh durch einen MZ Roco TST Air R ersetzt
> Wobei ich da auch einmal die passende TST-Stufe einstellen und nie wieder verändern werde *g*


Les mal im Froggy Thread nach was TeamAlter da zum MZ Dämpfer geschrieben hat. 
Prüf auf jeden Fall ob der Rocco in die Dämpferaufnahmen passt. Das baut beim Rocco scheinbar sehr kurz, so dass es beim Froggy nicht gepasst hat.


----------



## HHorsTT (30. März 2011)

scheint ja hier eine recht eingefleischte gemeinde zu sein was das thema angeht! 
hoffe ich werd mich einbürgern
werd dann mein erstes lp in 2wochen haben - wie die temperaturen so steigt meine vorfreude!! die innbrucker berge rufen!


----------



## neo-bahamuth (31. März 2011)

Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> Les mal im Froggy Thread nach was TeamAlter da zum MZ Dämpfer geschrieben hat.
> Prüf auf jeden Fall ob der Rocco in die Dämpferaufnahmen passt. Das baut beim Rocco scheinbar sehr kurz, so dass es beim Froggy nicht gepasst hat.



Hmm der von mir genannte hat 216x63mm, was soll da nicht passen? Für das Froggy braucht man den Worlcup.

edit: ok gelesen, er hatte den Worldcup. Kapier das dennoch nicht


----------



## Freizeit-biker (31. März 2011)

TeamAlter meinte, dass der Abstand Dämperauge zum Beginndes Dämperkörpers so kurz ist, dass er mit den Aufnahmen am Rahmen oder Wippe kollidiert. 
Bestell den Dämpfer auf jeden Fall mit Rückgaberecht. Nicht dass du dir am Ende noche einen Rahmen zum Dämpfer kaufen musst.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (31. März 2011)

Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> TeamAlter meinte, dass der Abstand Dämperauge zum Beginndes Dämperkörpers so kurz ist, dass er mit den Aufnahmen am Rahmen oder Wippe kollidiert.
> Bestell den Dämpfer auf jeden Fall mit Rückgaberecht. Nicht dass du dir am Ende noche einen Rahmen zum Dämpfer kaufen musst.



Ah nun kapier ich was Du meinst 
Deiner Formulierung nach gilt das also auch für beide Montagerichtungen?
Wäre doof, das Ding soll prima funktionieren und ich wollt eigentlich komplett MZ am Radl.

Aber da die Anschaffung eh erst für Mai gedacht ist, schreibe ich einfach mal an MZ und / oder LP 

Danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## FireGuy (1. April 2011)

Habe im Moment mein Spicy mit einem alten Fox RP3 und einer Lyrik MiCo  2 Step air.

Bin jetzt ein bischen damit verschiedenes Gelände gefahren und habe das Gefühl die Möglichkeiten des Rahmens nicht mal ansatzweise ausgeschöpft zu haben.

Die Lyrik wird vorerst mal bleiben mit ein paar Versuchen mit mico und Öldicke und Luftdruck, bis es zerreisst oder ich nach allen Versuchen nicht glücklich bin.
Dann würde eine Coil oder Uturn kommen, oder eine BOS

Der Dämpfer selber, da werd ich nicht mehr warm mit dem fürchte ich 

Frage an die Lapierre Fahrer: Welchen Dämfer für 72kg Kampfgewicht 
DhX Air 5.0 
Rocco Air TST oder coil Version?
manitou Swinger x6 coil ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## L0cke (2. April 2011)

ich empfehle Coil, und mit Titanfeder auch leicht, meine 350erTitanfeder wiegt gerade mal ca 320g


----------



## hopfer (3. April 2011)

Vivid Air?!


----------



## bonusheft (3. April 2011)

FireGuy: das gleiche Problem hatte ich mit meinem RP2 auch. Aber les' Dir das mal durch: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum
/showthread.php?t=512302


----------



## FireGuy (4. April 2011)

Danke für die Info: mal sehen

Der RP3 ist halt doch schon älter, da wird sich das Ganze nicht so auszahlen.
Mal sehen was ich bei den nächsten Ausfahrten noch retten und einstellen kann: ansonsten werd ich halt nochmal was gebrauchtes schauen. Je nachdem die Topprodukte der diversen Hersteller: kann auch nix verkehrt sein


----------



## L0cke (4. April 2011)

falls du den rp3 günstig abgibst, ich suche was zum basteln


----------



## FireGuy (4. April 2011)

okay, werd das im Hingerkopf behalten, hab jetzt nochmal ein Ventil bestellt, damit ich ein neues dazugeben kann, falls ich ihn loswerden will

So ist er ja noch in Ordnung, aber nicht für meinen Einsatz 

Hm bin gerade am Suchen von Erfahrungsberichten von einem Swinger 6 Way


----------



## soso79 (4. April 2011)

funktioniert wenn er neu ist so gut wie gar net - längere erfahrungsberichte kann ich leider nicht geben.


----------



## JENSeits (4. April 2011)

Ich nochmal:

Weiß jemand die Vorbau-Daten vom 09er Spicy 316 in L?
Die Beschriftung ist leider durch den Tacho und andere Sache runtergerubbelt.
31,6er Klemmung ist klar. Weiß jemand die genaue Länge & die Steigung?
Ich tippe auf nen umgelabelten Easton ...
Danke


----------



## L0cke (4. April 2011)

FireGuy schrieb:


> okay, werd das im Hingerkopf behalten, hab jetzt nochmal ein Ventil bestellt, damit ich ein neues dazugeben kann, falls ich ihn loswerden will
> 
> So ist er ja noch in Ordnung, aber nicht für meinen Einsatz
> 
> Hm bin gerade am Suchen von Erfahrungsberichten von einem Swinger 6 Way



solang du keinen Swinger mit SPV hast dürft der gehn, bei Manitou sind die Teile welche SPV verbaut haben , Dämpfer wie Gabeln, echt Schrott, und das sage ich als Manitoufan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FireGuy (4. April 2011)

okay, danke für die Info, dann hat sich das aus erübrigt: auf Versuche bin ich nicht scharf.

Bleibt DHX oder Rocco über


----------



## rider1970 (4. April 2011)

L0cke schrieb:


> solang du keinen Swinger mit SPV hast dürft der gehn, bei Manitou sind die Teile welche SPV verbaut haben , Dämpfer wie Gabeln, echt Schrott, und das sage ich als Manitoufan



Was stört dich den an den Spv Teilen?Denke mal die kann man nicht generell verurteilen.Hatte vor rund drei Jahren mal ein Bike mit nem 4-Way Air, der hat egt sehr ordentlich gefunzt-und ich bin kein Manitoufan


----------



## L0cke (4. April 2011)

SPV war sehr anfällig, und die Federperformance ließ auch sehr zu wünschen übrig, jedenfalls wenn man anderes von Manitou gewohnt war, ich sage das jetzt nicht weil ich es gehört habe, sondern weil ich es selber mehrfach erfahren durfte.
SPV begründet übrigens auch den schlechten Ruf Manitous, sie haben zwar das "moderne" Laster wieder über Bord geworfen, doch zu knabbern haben sie immer noch daran....


ich fahre gerne Manitou, und werde es weiterhin tun, doch bitte kein SPV


----------



## chema17 (4. April 2011)

Another video from Spain, greetings, hope you like it.
[ame="http://vimeo.com/21907583"]http://vimeo.com/21907583[/ame]


----------



## rider1970 (4. April 2011)

Yeah, I like it


----------



## toranoxx (5. April 2011)

Muy bien!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neo-bahamuth (7. April 2011)

Für alle Interessierten:

Der Roco TST Air R 2011 hat einen Kolbendurchmesser von 32mm (gegenüber den 27mm vom Float R), wenn das Dämpferauge also nicht weit genug vom Kolben entfernt ist, passt der Dämpfer nicht, weil die x-förmige Wippe dafür nicht breit genug ist.

Daher hätte ich noch eine Frage zum BOS Stoy: den bestellt man ja auf sein Rad angepasst, sprich wenn ich da das Spicy Mod. 2010 (und generell Spicy wählen), bekomme ich dann auch einen 216x63mm Dämpfer?


----------



## maggse (7. April 2011)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> Für alle Interessierten:
> 
> Der Roco TST Air R 2011 hat einen Kolbendurchmesser von 32mm (gegenüber den 27mm vom Float R), wenn das Dämpferauge also nicht weit genug vom Kolben entfernt ist, passt der Dämpfer nicht, weil die x-förmige Wippe dafür nicht breit genug ist.



Würde der Roco TST verkehrt herum reinpassen (also Kolben am Rahmen)?

Lg,
maggse


----------



## neo-bahamuth (7. April 2011)

maggse schrieb:


> Würde der Roco TST verkehrt herum reinpassen (also Kolben am Rahmen)?
> 
> Lg,
> maggse



Das habe ich noch nicht überprüft, da ich persönlich das schon aus optischen Gründen nicht haben möchte. Würde das eigentlich etwas an der Funktion ändern? 
Ein Hebel oder Luftventil könnte evtl. an der Wippe anecken.


----------



## dragon-777 (7. April 2011)

Jemand Bock auf einen DHX5-Air für's Spicy? Gebe meinen günstig ab, damit ich einen Vivid mit Titanfeder (passend zur Van) fahren kann. Wenn Interesse, dann bitte PN.


----------



## LB Stefan (7. April 2011)

chema17 schrieb:


> Another video from Spain, greetings, hope you like it.
> http://vimeo.com/21907583



Nice.... 

Mhhmmm how and where you mount the cam??


----------



## tebis (7. April 2011)

chema17 schrieb:


> Another video from Spain, greetings, hope you like it.
> http://vimeo.com/21907583



Yessssssssssssss!!!!!!!!


----------



## Paramedicus (9. April 2011)

Servus!
Mal ein kleiner Tipp an die Spicyfahrer:
Habe mir bei meiner Gabel Talas einbauen lassen und muss sagen, das es
die beste und bisher sinnvollste Investition in mein 316 war. Auf der geraden und Berg auf fast wien cc bike 
Auch wenn viele sagen das sie die Absenkung nicht brauchen, wenn sie da ist
nimmt man se auch...und das nicht nur am Anfang. Da wird echt ein komplett
anderes Radl draus. 
Gruß,Frieder


----------



## L0cke (9. April 2011)

freu dich über deine Pxxxxxverlängerung solange sie noch funktioniert


----------



## dragon-777 (9. April 2011)

Paramedicus schrieb:


> Servus!
> Mal ein kleiner Tipp an die Spicyfahrer:
> Habe mir bei meiner Gabel Talas einbauen lassen und muss sagen, das es
> die beste und bisher sinnvollste Investition in mein 316 war. Auf der geraden und Berg auf fast wien cc bike
> ...



Hab meine Talas-Absenkung nie benutzt, nie vermisst und will auch kein anderes Rad, fährt nämlich auch mit 160mm bergauf.


----------



## Paramedicus (9. April 2011)

L0cke schrieb:


> freu dich über deine Pxxxxxverlängerung solange sie noch funktioniert





Werd ich. Sorry, hatte vergessen wo ich hier bin....
Ich find eben das es bergauf damit besser geht als ohne. 
Ist nur meine bescheidene Meinung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rider1970 (9. April 2011)

Paramedicus schrieb:


> Werd ich. Sorry, hatte vergessen wo ich hier bin....
> Ich find eben das es bergauf damit besser geht als ohne.
> Ist nur meine bescheidene Meinung.



Stimme dir da voll und ganz zu! Zwar geht das Spicy auch ohne Absenkung ordentlich den Berg hoch,aber mit tut man sich deutlich leichter.Vor allem für nen älteren,übergewichtigen Herrn wie mich ne feine Sache.
Leider muss ich mein Spicy jetzt erst mal ne Weile stehen lassen,da ich nächst Woche unters Messer komme


----------



## Darkwing Duck (10. April 2011)

Kurze Frage: Passt dieser Steuersatz in ein Spicy von 2009 und lassen sich die alten Lagerschalen mit so etwas austreiben, ohne den Rahmen zu riskieren?


----------



## Bikedude001 (10. April 2011)

Der Steuersatz passt.
Über das Werkzeug kann ich keine Aussage machen. 
Sollte aber gehen.... ist ja dafür vorgesehen.


----------



## Zearom (11. April 2011)

Moin Zusammen,

da ich nun 1,5 Wochen nun wegen Rippenprellung nicht aufs Bike darf, hab ich mich zum Frustshoppen entschlossen. Punkte die ich gerne Lösen möchte sind auf der einen Seite ein Laufradsatz, und eine Rockshox-Reverb.

Ich glaub beim Laufradsatz lass ich mich mal kompetent im Laden von PapaMidnight beraten, die Sattelstütze mache ich dann aber selber.

Frage ist halt welche, Durchmesser sind 31.6 mm, aber welche länge? nimmt man da 380 mm oder 420 mm?


----------



## LB Stefan (11. April 2011)

kurze Frage.... 
Der Sag-Indikator zeigt beim Spicy den Sag in Prozent an oder in mm???


----------



## Bikedude001 (11. April 2011)

Hab letzte Woche einen Laufradsatz für die 2011er Spicys mit Steckachse gebaut.
ZTR Flow mit Kope Pro 2 und Sapim CX Ray.
Nippel Alu rot/schwarz.
Wiegt schlappe 1697 gramm.
Kostenpunkt 490,-

Was die Reverb betrifft.... kommt drauf an, wie weit deine Sattelstütze herausgezogen ist.
Sollte mindestens 8cm im Rohr stecken.
Die haben wir für 249,- im Laden.

@ Stefan: Sag Anzeige: Dämpferhub in mm


----------



## Alecsey (11. April 2011)

Hallo,

zuerst einmal vielen Dank an alle Beteiligten dieses Threads. Diese 79 Seiten waren für mich bei weitem mehr Info über das Spicy, als alles Andere im Netz und somit eine große Hilfe bei meinem Bikekauf. Musste mich dann nur noch in Ruhe drauf setzen.

Und da es meiner Meinung nach noch viel zu wenig Bilder von den Neuen online gibt, hier mal ein Paar von Meinem:











Erstmal nur kleine Änderungen in Form von SLX Shiftern und ner schwarzen Sattelklemme (war mir ein Tick zu viel Rot). Pedale sind die Wellgo MG1

Soweit fühl ich mich mit dem Teil Pudelwohl. Geometrie war zwar am Anfang erst mal ne Umgewöhnung (komme von nem alten Hardtail), ist aber genau was ich will und hatte auf der zweiten Tour schon fast keine Lust mehr abzusteigen. An nem kurzen sehr steilen Stück ist mir das Vorderrad abgehoben. Das war aber gut mit Gewichtsverlagerung in den Griff zu bekommen und ich wollte deswegen sicher keine Talas. Bei mir ist jedoch weniger eher mehr. Einer der mehr Komfort wünscht, nimmt das zusätzliche Gimmick vielleicht in Kauf. Den Rest (hauptsächlich Fahrwerk) muss ich jetzt aber erst mal Langzeittests unterziehen.

Ein Manko hat das Teil aber: Ich muss mir jetzt anspruchsvollere Wege suchen.​


----------



## neo-bahamuth (11. April 2011)

Alecsey schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> zuerst einmal vielen Dank an alle Beteiligten dieses Threads. Diese 79 Seiten waren für mich bei weitem mehr Info über das Spicy, als alles Andere im Netz und somit eine große Hilfe bei meinem Bikekauf. Musste mich dann nur noch in Ruhe drauf setzen.
> 
> ...



Geil, viel Spaß damit


----------



## surprise11 (11. April 2011)

In mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foresterali (11. April 2011)

Hallo, brauche mal nen Rat für mein heute aufgetretenes Problem. Bin nach einigen Touren immer noch am testen der richtigen einstellung der Fox float 36 gabel
Beim einstellen der Zugstufe ist mir aufgefallen dass ich das rote Rad egal in welche Richtung endlos drehen kann dass heisst es gibt keinen direkten Einraster mehr...
An der Feder Geschwindigkeit ändert sich nichts direkt beobachtbares mehr...da ich gerade oben am Berg war bin ich dann noch die ganzen 900 hm abgefahren die ziemlich viel von der Gabel verlangt haben. Federverhalten war irgendwie besser als vorher ..weicher. Aber ich bin doch etwas verunsichert. Ist ja so nach dem Rahmen das teuerste Teil am Spicy..hat jemand ne Idee oder ähnliche erfahrungen um was für ein und wie schweres Problem es sich handeln könnte? Bin eigentlich noch bis Mi hier in Slowenien wollte morgen auch noch ein paar Sachen fahren ...  

Thx


----------



## chema17 (13. April 2011)

More videos from Spain (Murcia):
[ame="http://vimeo.com/22246938"]http://vimeo.com/22246938[/ame]


----------



## S1las (13. April 2011)

Nice Trails :>. Nice Vid :O


----------



## karsten13 (17. April 2011)

trailsurf75 schrieb:


> Die Version von Schneemensch sieht für mich "aufgeräumter" aus... Wäre es auch möglich das Kabel am Unterrohr mit den anderen Kabeln zu verlegen, oder wäre das zu viel "Strecke"?



nochmal ein Nachtrag zu diesem Thema aus dem Februar. Habe nun den Zug der Kindshock unten rum verlegt, finde es so nun optimal 






Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## zwente (18. April 2011)

Guten Nachmittag,

hab ein Problem - und zwar hat ein Hebel meiner K24 angefangen zu klappert, Grund war eine gebrochene Rückstellfeder.
Hat irgendjemand ne Ahnung wo ich die herbekomme oder sowas zuhause rumfliegen.
Formula will mir keine Feder geben, die wollen die Bremse sehen, aber das kommt bei dem Wetter bestimmt nicht in die Tüte - zumal die Funktion gewährleistet ist, es nervt halt nur!


----------



## FireGuy (18. April 2011)

Falls wer einen Dämpfer sucht

RP3 AVA 216/63

- Kolbenstange keinen Kratzer
- Negativ Druck Mod: es kann über das zweite Ventil der Negativdruck eingestellt werden.
- Ersatzventil liegt bei
- Motorex 2,5W gefüllt
- Rebound adjust
- 3 Pro-Pedal Stellungen

untere Buchse könnte man erneuern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FireGuy (18. April 2011)

nice! bis auf die Achterbahn Zuverlegung der Sattelstütze

welche Kettenführung ist das?
Pedale sind auch geil


----------



## L0cke (18. April 2011)

ugly bash, but the rest is nice 

@ FireGuy Kefü scheint eine Shaman Racing zu sein


----------



## FireGuy (19. April 2011)

hmhm

die Shaman ist doch nicht schaltbar oder?

Ich muss mir jetzt endlich was basteln, das herumgehopse der Kette macht mich wahnsinnig


----------



## hopfer (19. April 2011)

Is das keine NC-17 Stinger?


----------



## Freizeit-biker (19. April 2011)

FireGuy schrieb:


> hmhm
> 
> die Shaman ist doch nicht schaltbar oder?
> 
> Ich muss mir jetzt endlich was basteln, das herumgehopse der Kette macht mich wahnsinnig


Wie wäre es denn mit der Quick and Dirty Lösung?



Aus einem Bionicon Thread. 
Der Schlauch hält ungefär so lange wie die Kette. 
Preis? unschlagbar. 
Gewicht rekordverdächtig.


Ich bin ein paar mal mit dem Besitzer des Bikes zusammen unterwegs gewesen. Der Schlauch erfüllt seinen Zweck.


----------



## Zearom (19. April 2011)

Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> Wie wäre es denn mit der Quick and Dirty Lösung?
> 
> Aus einem Bionicon Thread.
> Der Schlauch hält ungefär so lange wie die Kette.
> ...



Also... Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob ich an einem Bike was mehrere Tausend Euros dann so eine Lösung haben möchte. Mich würds zumindest optisch stören. Funktion mag bestimmt super für das Geld sein, aber sorry. ich wär mit der Lösung nicht lange glücklich, bei jedem Blick aufs Bike würds mich stören.


----------



## Ultroon (19. April 2011)

Die Shaman Commander Enduro ist auf zwei Kettenblätter schaltbar. Ich hab sie selber dran und bin voll zufrieden damit. Funktioniert einwandfrei.


----------



## toranoxx (19. April 2011)

Guckst du hier:
Shaman Kefü Carbon






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Asha'man (20. April 2011)

30g schwere LoFü:





In der Praxis muss sie sich aber noch bewähren.


----------



## JENSeits (20. April 2011)

Hast du auch Bilder von unten / hinten / what ever?

Sieht nach guter Arbeit aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asha'man (20. April 2011)

Leider nein. Hole ich evtl. mal nach. Ist einfach ne Carbonplatte für die ISCG Aufnahme mit einem Langloch für das Röllchen. Kugellager, etc. machen einen guten Eindruck. Wenn die Platten sauberer ausgeschnitten wären, dann wäre sie perfekt. 

Gefahren bin ich damit noch nicht. Wenn sie gut funktioniert und hält, würde ich sie klar empfehlen. Leichter geht nicht.

Schau mal bei Locke im Foto Album.


----------



## soso79 (20. April 2011)

ich fahre die auch, funzt top ! rolle hält nicht ganz so lange, dafür schön leise und leicht !


----------



## FireGuy (20. April 2011)

Was für eine Rolle nehmt ihr da? einfach eine aus einem alten Schaltwerk?


----------



## soso79 (20. April 2011)

nee, der locke hat eine. ist aus art hartgummi bei mir mit kugellager innendrinn.

lg


----------



## neo-bahamuth (20. April 2011)

Die NC17 ist die Blackspire Stinger, die kaufen die wohl ein und setzen ihren Bapper noch drauf, hab die auch


----------



## surprise11 (20. April 2011)

Hallo

Habe heute eine längere Abfahrt mit dem Spicy 514 gehabt, und plötzlich wurde der Freilauf laut, ich habe zuhause das hintere Rad abgebaut, die Kette nicht abbekommen, also das "Schaltauge mit Anhang" abgebaut. (Um den Freilauf zu checken)
Jetzt weiß ich nicht mehr wie ichs einstellen soll, weil die Schaltung nicht mehr richtig schaltet?!(Bin absoluter Anfänger)  was soll ich tun
Mfg Klaus


----------



## Freizeit-biker (20. April 2011)

Am Besten du gehst zu deinem Bikehändler. Wenn der gut drauf ist, dann zeigt er dir wie man ein Hinterrad ausbaut ohne das halbe Bike zu zerlegen.


----------



## rider1970 (23. April 2011)

Servus,

habe auch mal ne  Frage an die Spicy Fahrer bzgl. Umbau der Kurbel von 3- auf 2-fach (ich weiss,gabs schon öfters,habe mich auch in den entspr. freds etwas durchgelesen,trotzdem bleiben noch ein paar Fragen offen)

Wie gesagt würde ich gerne mein 2010er Spicy umbauen auf 2-fach mit Bash und Kefü.Habe mir das so vorgestellt:
1.Gr. Kb(42er) und mittl.(32er)entfallen,an die Stelle des 32er kommt ein 36er und davor der Bash.Brauche ich hierzu längere Kb-Schrauben und muss die Kettenlinie neu eingestellt werden?Hatte da an die Slx-Teile gedacht.

2.Kefü anbauen.Hatte da an die NC-17 Stinger gedacht.Das Spicy hat ja,soweit ich weiss, die ISCG 05-Aufnahme(ohne das E-Type-Gedöns),richtig?

Das sollte es egtl. gewesen sein. Fährt hier auch jemand diese Kombo,seid ihr damit zufrieden? Oder habt ihr andere Vorschläge? Das ganze soll unter dem "Motto" gut und günstig ablaufen,da ich noch nicht weiss,ob ich dabei bleibe.Habe immer gedacht nur 3-fach wäre für mich das wahre, aber das gr. Kb brauch ich egtl. fast nie. Dafür hab ich das neulich auf der Tour mal wieder richtig im Baustamm versenkt-deshalb der Umbau.

Danke schonmal für die Antworten und Schöne Ostern an alle!


----------



## neo-bahamuth (23. April 2011)

rider1970 schrieb:


> Danke schonmal für die Antworten und Schöne Ostern an alle!



Ich hab mich für den unkomplizierten und halbwegs günstigen Weg entschieden: Kurbelgarnitur komplett gegen die SLX 36-22 mit Bash getauscht und die NC-17/Blackspire Stinger dazu. ALs Schaltwerk habe ich dann noch das Saint mit 37T Kapazität gekauft undfertig war der neue Antrieb. Bin hoch zufrieden damit.





Wie Du schon sagtest, die Stinger ohne das E-Type Gedöns. Kettenlinie unverändert, nur den Umwerfer so eingestellt, dass er nicht mehr aufs dritte KB schalten kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zwente (23. April 2011)

so hab ichs auch gelöst:

22/36 vorn, mit ner blackspire iscg05 und hinten en kurzes/mittleres XT,
Kettenlinie musste ich nichts verstellen, nur halt den Weg vom Umwerfer begrenzen.


----------



## rider1970 (24. April 2011)

@ zwente und neo:
Danke für die Infos


----------



## --bikerider-- (26. April 2011)

Moin jungs!
fahre mein spicy 316 seit 2008
Wahnsinns teil und für mich das ideale Rad. Ob enge/technische spitzkehren oder einfach nur flowigen trail einfach nur klasse. 
hier mal ein Video wie ich mein Spicy so nutze

P.S.
interessant wird am Minute 2 

[ame="http://vimeo.com/5758464?ab"]Freeride-Garmisch on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## rider1970 (26. April 2011)

Respekt--schönes Video

Auch die Musikauswahl-1A


----------



## Jumpstumper (26. April 2011)

Schönes Video, tolle Strecken, aber sag mal, was ist das für ne Gabel im Spicy? Die sieht so nach max 120mm Federweg aus, ist keine Fox 36 mit 160mm, oder?


----------



## --bikerider-- (26. April 2011)

Jumpstumper schrieb:


> Schönes Video, tolle Strecken, aber sag mal, was ist das für ne Gabel im Spicy? Die sieht so nach max 120mm Federweg aus, ist keine Fox 36 mit 160mm, oder?



nö
is ne fox van 36 mit 160mm 

am Anfang is die aber auf 50mm abgesenkt   (hochschieben/fahren)

achte mal auf die Lyrik meines Kumpels... dich schaut auch nicht viel weiter raus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## agnes (26. April 2011)

schönes video. respekt das alles in den fiesta


----------



## --bikerider-- (26. April 2011)

agnes schrieb:


> schönes video. respekt das alles in den fiesta



ist/war damals ein Escort


----------



## Jumpstumper (27. April 2011)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> nö
> is ne fox van 36 mit 160mm
> 
> am Anfang is die aber auf 50mm abgesenkt   (hochschieben/fahren)
> ...



AHhh, das erklärt alles...


----------



## Vadze (29. April 2011)

Huhu Leute,

ich baue mir gerade auch einen Spicy auf. Kann mir jemand sagen welcher Umwerfer (Downswing? Topswing? E-Type?) und welche Hinterradachse verbaut sind? 
10 x 135?

Achso ist ein 2010ner 316 Rahmen 

Lg Vadze


----------



## Darkwing Duck (29. April 2011)

Umwerfer E-Type, hinten kannst du einen normalen Schnellspanner oder 10x135 mm verbauen.


----------



## Vadze (29. April 2011)

Super, Danke 

Lg Vadze


----------



## neo-bahamuth (30. April 2011)

Darkwing Duck schrieb:


> Umwerfer E-Type, hinten kannst du einen normalen Schnellspanner oder 10x135 mm verbauen.



Sicher? Ein E-Type Umwerfer wird doch ans Innenlager geklemmt? Bei mir ist er am Rahmen dran, auch meine Blackspire Stinger ist nicht die E-Type Version.

Anderes Thema: nun mit Fulcrum Red Zone LRS und 14,03kg mit Klingel *g*





edit: besseres Bild.


----------



## FireGuy (30. April 2011)

Beim Type-E kann man das Montageblech fürs Tretlager wegschrauben und dann an den Rahmen schrauben.


----------



## rider1970 (30. April 2011)

@neo
Sieht gut aus,das scharfe grüne.Wie bist du denn mir den neuen Laufrädern zufrieden?
LP baut die ja glaub ich beim 2011er 516er auch ein...


----------



## neo-bahamuth (30. April 2011)

FireGuy schrieb:


> Beim Type-E kann man das Montageblech fürs Tretlager wegschrauben und dann an den Rahmen schrauben.



Also ist das am Spicy nun der DirectMount oder E-Taype ohne Blech?



rider1970 schrieb:


> @neo
> Sieht gut aus,das scharfe grüne.Wie bist du denn mir den neuen Laufrädern zufrieden?
> LP baut die ja glaub ich beim 2011er 516er auch ein...



Heute kommt die erste Ausfahrt. Haben das Radl auf jeden Fall gut ein halbes Kilo leichter gemacht. Hab mich bei der Ausstattung generell am 516 orientiert (Kurbelsatz, LRS, Sattelstütze, Sattel nur die breitere Version vom Gobi, den Aliante Gamma XM). Wenn die RQ2.2 unten sind werde ich die Tubeless montieren, evtl. wird noch der Lenker getauscht und ganz sicher der Dämpfer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ye_olde_fritz (30. April 2011)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> Also ist das am Spicy nun der DirectMount oder E-Taype ohne Blech?



Das, was gemeinhin von Lapierre, Alutech (Fanes), Specialized, Canyon und anderen Herstellern als DirectMount-Umwerfer mit Befestigung an der Schwinge bezeichnet wird, ist ein E-Type Umwerfer ohne das Tretlagerblech.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (30. April 2011)

ye_olde_fritz schrieb:


> Das, was gemeinhin von Lapierre, Alutech (Fanes), Specialized, Canyon und anderen Herstellern als DirectMount-Umwerfer mit Befestigung an der Schwinge bezeichnet wird, ist ein E-Type Umwerfer ohne das Tretlagerblech.



Danke, wieder was gelernt


----------



## FireGuy (1. Mai 2011)

An die Spicy + DHX 5.0 Air fahrer:

Stellt ihr den Sag im sitzen oder Abfahrtsposition ein?  Ich hab jetzt Bottom out ganz heraussen, Piggy auf 10bar und fahr mit dem XR SAG: also müsste alles schön plush gehen: aber mir kommt es trotzdem so vor, als wenn das Hinterrad hoppelt  
ich will mit dem normaldruck nicht noch mehr runtergehen, um den SAG im stehen auf XR einzustellen: da ich bei einigen kleineren Drops sonst ja schon durchschlage. 

Erwarte ich einfach zu viel? einfach über alles bügeln zu können ohne dass man es merkt? 

Oer ganz andere Richtung gehen? Bottom out voll rein und massig Sag fahren? 

72 kg kampfgewicht incl Ausrüstung.


----------



## Darkwing Duck (1. Mai 2011)

Ich fahre zwar keinen DHX, aber ich würde den Sag bei jedem Dämpfer in deiner "Trailposition" einstellen.
"Hoppeln" kann auch durch falsch abgestimmte Zugstufe entstehen, bei zu viel Zugstufe kommt der Dämpfer bei schnellen Schlägen bis zum nächsten Schlag noch nicht wieder raus, bei zu wenig erscheint das Ausfedern wie hoppeln.


----------



## Bikedude001 (2. Mai 2011)

FireGuy schrieb:


> An die Spicy + DHX 5.0 Air fahrer:
> 
> Stellt ihr den Sag im sitzen oder Abfahrtsposition ein? Ich hab jetzt Bottom out ganz heraussen, Piggy auf 10bar und fahr mit dem XR SAG: also müsste alles schön plush gehen: aber mir kommt es trotzdem so vor, als wenn das Hinterrad hoppelt
> ich will mit dem normaldruck nicht noch mehr runtergehen, um den SAG im stehen auf XR einzustellen: da ich bei einigen kleineren Drops sonst ja schon durchschlage.
> ...


 
Denke auch, dass das Problem an falsch eingestellter Zugstufe liegt.
Sag im Sitzen auf XR ist gut eingestellt.
Der Hinterbau sollte recht schnell ausfedern. Nicht rausspringen aber etwas gedämpft schnell nochmal in die Ausgangsposition federn.
So dass er den Unebenheiten auf dem Trail folgen kann.
Viel Erfolg !


----------



## neo-bahamuth (2. Mai 2011)

rider1970 schrieb:


> @neo
> Sieht gut aus,das scharfe grüne.Wie bist du denn mir den neuen Laufrädern zufrieden?
> LP baut die ja glaub ich beim 2011er 516er auch ein...



Also bisher kann ich nix schlechtes sagen, die ersten KM hat man keinen Freilauf gehört, inzwischen knattert der richtig angenehm und hörbar (das hat mich an den Seriennaben von Shimano gestört, ich will dass es knattert).

Ansonsten hat der LRS mehrere leichte Downhilleinlagen anstandslos weggesteckt, ebenso wie kleine Hopser mit max. 30cm Flughöhe *g* Fahrfertig wiege ich je nach Rucksackinhalt zwischen 85 und 90kg, da machten die Red Zone einen recht steifen Eindruck (laut Anleitung max. für 109kg Fahrergewicht ausgelegt, über 82kg sollte man je nach Fahrweise die aber häufiger durchchecken).

Was ich übersehen hatte: gegenüber den FR30 (der Serienfelge) haben die Red Zone SV-Ventilbohrungen, keine Autoventile. D.h. ich hab gleichmal ein paar Schläuche die ich noch daheim hatte verschenkt


----------



## FireGuy (2. Mai 2011)

thx für die tipps, vielleicht fahre ich den Rebound echt zu langsam. Mal auf schneller stellen und von dort herantasten. Für mich ist der jetzt schon recht schnell vom Gefühl: aber wenns das Bike braucht...


----------



## Telem (4. Mai 2011)

Salut, eine kurze Frage an die Spicy Fraktion: hat das 2010er 3106 eine ISCG oder eine ISCG05?


----------



## neo-bahamuth (4. Mai 2011)

telem schrieb:


> salut, eine kurze frage an die spicy fraktion: Hat das 2010er 3106 eine iscg oder eine iscg05?



iscg05


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Telem (4. Mai 2011)

danke


----------



## HHorsTT (5. Mai 2011)

so, hab mein 316 jetzt auch gute 2wochen und muss sagen dass das fahrwerk einfach nur überzeugt! bin total happy mit dem kauf! nur die formula rx 180 is alles andere als überzeugend...
wollt mal fragen wie ihr eure räder abtaped - am unterrohr is ja schon was - wollt aber hinten an der sitzstrebe undn paar anderen stellen noch was drauf machen! wär für tips dankbar - im laden gibts immer nur die bbb teile, tips ausm baumarkt?


----------



## sun909 (5. Mai 2011)

Panzertape 

Hält bombig und gut zu verarbeiten.

Aber nur in schwarz und Silber...

Gruesse


----------



## neo-bahamuth (5. Mai 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> Panzertape
> 
> Hält bombig und gut zu verarbeiten.
> 
> ...



Dito. Brauchte ich aber nur am Steuerrohr, wo die Züge evtl. scheuern. Da hab ich schwarzes Panzertape.
Rückseite Sitzrohr hab ich durchsichtige Bucheinbindefolie *g* Damit die Chili nicht mit Steinen beschossen wird.


----------



## tebis (6. Mai 2011)

HHorsTT schrieb:


> so, hab mein 316 jetzt auch gute 2wochen und muss sagen dass das fahrwerk einfach nur überzeugt! bin total happy mit dem kauf! nur die formula rx 180 is alles andere als überzeugend...
> wollt mal fragen wie ihr eure räder abtaped - am unterrohr is ja schon was - wollt aber hinten an der sitzstrebe undn paar anderen stellen noch was drauf machen! wär für tips dankbar - im laden gibts immer nur die bbb teile, tips ausm baumarkt?




Ich habe bei mir Karosserieschutzfolie/Lackschutzfolie aus dem Autozubehörhandel benutzt Geht auch gut bei Hydroformingrohren und man sieht nix von aussen. Hab ich bei mir über´s Oberrohr gezogen und kann es nur empfehlen.

Gruß


tebis


----------



## Freizeit-biker (6. Mai 2011)

HHorsTT schrieb:


> so, hab mein 316 jetzt auch gute 2wochen und muss sagen dass das fahrwerk einfach nur überzeugt! bin total happy mit dem kauf! nur die formula rx 180 is alles andere als überzeugend...
> wollt mal fragen wie ihr eure räder abtaped - am unterrohr is ja schon was - wollt aber hinten an der sitzstrebe undn paar anderen stellen noch was drauf machen! wär für tips dankbar - im laden gibts immer nur die bbb teile, tips ausm baumarkt?


Im Auto- oder Motorrad- Handel gibt es durchsichtige, selbstklebende Lackschutzfolie. Ist zwar ziemlich fummelig um die Folie grossflächig falten- und blasenfrei auf den Rahmen zu bringen. Das Ergebnis ist aber überzeugend. 
Schütz mein Froggy schon seit 2 Jahren zuverlässig. 
Tip zur Verarbeitung: bei möglichst warmen Temperaturen, z. B. in praller Mittagssonne verarbeiten. Dann wird die Folie viel elastischer und ist nicht mehr so störrisch. Mit dem Fön in der Werkstatt kühlt die dünne Folie immer viel zu schnell wieder aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FireGuy (6. Mai 2011)

war heute bischen fahren, ich hätte nie gedacht, dass das Spicy + DHX + meine Fahrweise  so langsamen Rebound braucht

Danke nochmal für den Tipp, auch wenns eigentlich eh logisch war

nur noch die Gabel hinbekommen, und dann kanns losgehen mit den Pensionisten schrecken


----------



## LB Stefan (7. Mai 2011)

@ all

Werde mein Lapierre Spicy 316 verkaufen.

Bei interesse, pm.


----------



## mtpal (7. Mai 2011)

Welche preistechnisch nicht allzu abgefahreren Kurbeln passen eigentlich in das Pressfit-Hollowtech?-Innenlager vom Spicy 316 von 2008? Shimano passt ja von den Maßen, allerdings kenne ich da nichts in weiß.
Bei Truvativ gibt es diverse weiße Kurbeln (Holzfeller, Hussefelt etc.), allerdings scheinen die ja nicht zu passen.

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere hat Papa_Midnight mal ein Bild von nem Spicy mit weißer Kurbel gepostet in diesem Thread, finde es leider nicht mehr.
Merci & Gruß


----------



## EinStift (8. Mai 2011)

Das war ne Race Face Deus XC kann dir das Bild evtl mal raussuchen


----------



## daday (9. Mai 2011)

kann mir mal wer sagen welche länge bei der Reverb fürs Spicy besser wäre? - solls für einen freund bestellen und kanns nicht selbs ausmesse gehe - 380 oder 420???


----------



## rider1970 (9. Mai 2011)

daday schrieb:


> kann mir mal wer sagen welche länge bei der Reverb fürs Spicy besser wäre? - solls für einen freund bestellen und kanns nicht selbs ausmesse gehe - 380 oder 420???



Da must du deinen Kumpel fragen-pauschal kann dir das keiner sagen.Kommt drauf an wie hoch er sitzen will,welche Rh...
Wie lang ist den die jetzige Stütze? Diese als Orientierung hernehmen


----------



## chema17 (10. Mai 2011)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/23451727"]http://vimeo.com/23451727[/ame]


----------



## rider1970 (10. Mai 2011)

Nice Video again but the music...maybe I`m too old


----------



## chema17 (10. Mai 2011)

Thanks rider  1970, but if you like the music, you're not old.


----------



## Jumpstumper (11. Mai 2011)

*BIETE SPICY 516 aus 2008 Größe L*

Falls jemand Interesse an nem echt gut erhaltenen 2008er Spicy 516 in L und mattschwarz, Serie bis auf Stütze und Lenker (die wurden gegen EC70 Carbon getauscht + einige neue LP Eloxalteile) hat, kann sich gerne melden.
Gewicht ohne Pedale mit digit. Hängewaage: 13,6 kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paramedicus (11. Mai 2011)

Hallo, mal ne frage an die spicyfahrer: Mein 316er mit Fox rp2 neigt dazu zu bocken. Ich kanns nicht genau beschreiben, verhärten triffts wohl ganz gut. Hab schon versucht das mal zu reproduzieren, ohne erfolg. Tendenziell, glaub ich, bei schnellen hintereinander folgenden wellen. Aber nich immer 
Rebound ist aber entsprechend eingestellt, veränder ich den, wirds in beide richtungen beim gesamten fahrverhalten schlimmer. 
Danke für eure ideen!

Gruß, Frieder


----------



## maxxmaxx (11. Mai 2011)

Hatte das gleiche Problem, hab einen Dämpfer mit Ausgleichsbehälter (DHX Air 3) eingebaut, seit dem keine Probleme mehr.


----------



## Asha'man (11. Mai 2011)

@Para: Bei meiner Freundin (516 mit RP23) war die Zugstufe zu langsam. Selbst ganz offen, da sie zu leicht ist. Etwas mehr Druck im Daempfer und sie fuehlt sich wohler.
Du sagst zwar der Rebound sei es nicht, aber ansonsten passt die Beschreibung.

Bei zu wenig Rebound kommt der Daempfer bei schnellen Schlaegen einfach nicht mehr raus und du verschenkst viel Federweg. Er verhaertet...


----------



## L0cke (11. Mai 2011)

hi, bei solchen Dämpferproblemen kann ich helfen.

mfg Locke


----------



## Bikedude001 (12. Mai 2011)

Paramedicus schrieb:


> Hallo, mal ne frage an die spicyfahrer: Mein 316er mit Fox rp2 neigt dazu zu bocken. Ich kanns nicht genau beschreiben, verhärten triffts wohl ganz gut. Hab schon versucht das mal zu reproduzieren, ohne erfolg. Tendenziell, glaub ich, bei schnellen hintereinander folgenden wellen. Aber nich immer
> Rebound ist aber entsprechend eingestellt, veränder ich den, wirds in beide richtungen beim gesamten fahrverhalten schlimmer.
> Danke für eure ideen!
> 
> Gruß, Frieder



Glaube auch , dass es an zu viel Rebound liegt.
Das Übersetzungsverhältnis des Spicy Rahmen ist recht gering. D.h. langer Dämpfer für "wenig" Federweg.
Dadurch braucht man eine sehr geringe hydraulische Dämpfung. Vor allem bei wenig Gewicht. 
Was man machen kann ist etwas mehr Druck fahren oder das Shimsetup für die Zugstufe weicher abstimmen oder abstimmen lassen.
Um zu Testen, ob es daran liegt, dreh doch einfach den Rebound ganz auf und stell den Sag auf die obere Markierung.


----------



## Asha'man (12. Mai 2011)

Bikedude001 schrieb:


> Glaube auch , dass es an zu viel Rebound liegt.



Zu viel Rebound? Oder zu viel Rebounddämpfung? Du meinst auch letzteres, oder?


----------



## Bikedude001 (12. Mai 2011)

Damit meinte ich, dass der Dämpfer zu viel Rebounddämpfung hat.


----------



## Asha'man (12. Mai 2011)

Ok, habe ich mir schon gedacht.


----------



## Paramedicus (12. Mai 2011)

Servus! Also versteh ich das richtig das der dämpfer überdämpft ist und ich den dahin drehen soll wo er schneller wieder ausfedert. Das hatte ich bereits und dann isses bissl wie auf ner sprungfeder zu reiten.
Aber ich werd  noch etwas mehr druck versuchen, ich wiege komplett 90kg 
und hab den sag jetzt bereits auf xc stehen. 
Würde evtl ein anderer luftdämpfer spürbare besserung bringen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockshock (13. Mai 2011)

??? Also, wenn du mehr Druck drauf gibst, dann federt der Dämpfer auch stärker aus! Logisch! Laut Anleitung von Fox, muss man bei mehr Druck auch entsprechend den Rebound so einstellen, dass es langsamer ausfedert... und oder eben auch umgekehrten Falls. ;-) hoffe, mal das ich das jetzt nicht durcheinander würfel...
Vielleicht hilft dir  der Link weiter. : http://www.foxracingshox.com/fox_tech_center/owners_manuals/010/ger/index.html

Grüsse


----------



## Hendrik1988 (16. Mai 2011)

Habt hier jemand eine Sram Schaltung verbaut? Ich würde gerne auf X9 umrüsten, bin mir aber nicht sicher ob das funktioniert. Ich hatte einmal versucht mein altes XTR Schaltwerk zu verwenden, was aber nicht funktionierte. Das größte Ritzel ließ sich nciht schalten, trotz langem Käfig. Funktionieren beim Spicy nur die Shadow Schaltwerke oder würde X9 passen?


----------



## Papa Midnight (16. Mai 2011)

Das kannst du natürlich alles verbauen. Aber der Carbonsafety vom Schaltwerk muss geändert werden. Und du mußt natürlich SRAM Schalthebel benutzen. Je nachdem, was für eine Cassette du hast, mußt du auch den Schaltwerksarm wählen. Je größer die Abstuung, desto länger der Schaltwerksarm.


----------



## Hendrik1988 (16. Mai 2011)

Stimmt! Gegen den Schaltwerkschutz ist ist das Schaltwerk auch noch geknallt. Ich fahre vorne 24/36 und hinten original 11-34. Bei Sram fassen anscheinend nur die langen Schaltwerke 34Z. Alles Dinge, die mich davon abhalten, Sram am Spicy zu verbauen. Dann werden es wohl Shimano Shifter, so kann ich wenigstens mein Schaltwerk behalten.


----------



## L0cke (16. Mai 2011)

also mit einem Medium kannst locker 11-34 zu 24-36 fahren, bin sogar mir nem X.0 short ohne Probleme hinten 11-34 zu 36 vorne gefahren am Froggy


----------



## Bikedude001 (16. Mai 2011)

Fahre auch X9 mit einem Mid Cage auf 11-34, Vorne 34-22. Man muss den Carbonschutz unterbauen, damit das Schaltwerk genug Platz hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zwente (16. Mai 2011)

so mal ne kleine Zwischenmeldung von mir:

eines der Tretlager nach 1900km im eimer, Grund war wohl Wasser drinne...
Weis nur noch nicht so 100% wie das Wasser dort unten reinkommt! Lager an sich sollte durch Presssitz dicht sein, und von innen sind ja 2 O-ringe die dichten sollten, bleibt eig nurnoch von oben (hab gesehen das ne Bohrung von oben ins Lagergehäuse geht)!

Neues Lager odentlich mit Fett verpackt damit Wasser nich so schnell ran kommt!

Ein und Ausbau is mit dem entsprechenden Shimano Werkzeug problemlos!


----------



## Bikedude001 (16. Mai 2011)

Das Wasser läuft an der Sattelstütze vorbei in den Rahmen.
Musst nach jeder Reinigung oder Regenfahrt die Stütze rausziehen und das Rad auf den Kopf stellen. Danach Rohr ausreiben und feddisch.
Dann gammelt das Tretlager auch nicht mehr.


----------



## zwente (16. Mai 2011)

Wunderbar - dann lag ich richtig mit meiner Vermutung!

Wird in Zukunft gemacht - hatte erst gestern wieder das Vergnügen einer Regenfahrt ;-)


----------



## neo-bahamuth (17. Mai 2011)

zwente schrieb:


> Wunderbar - dann lag ich richtig mit meiner Vermutung!
> 
> Wird in Zukunft gemacht - hatte erst gestern wieder das Vergnügen einer Regenfahrt ;-)



Hmm, ich war schon oft im Regen und den ganzen Winter durch unterwegs, gab nie Probleme. Evtl. dunstet das Wasser besser aus, da mein Radl immer in der Wohnung steht.


----------



## zwente (17. Mai 2011)

Ich habs Wasser ja auch erst gemerkt als ichs Tretlager rausgehaun hab ;-)
Meins steht im Keller, trocken ja, aber im Winter recht kühl...


----------



## Darkwing Duck (17. Mai 2011)

Ist vielleicht ne blöde Frage, aber wie macht sich so ein "Wasserschaden" des Tretlagers genau bemerkbar? Nur noch schwer und mahlend drehbar?


----------



## zwente (17. Mai 2011)

Ale bei mir war von einem aufn andern Moment nen Knacken aus der Tretlagergegend zu hören, nicht reproduzierbar und unregelmäßig....
Kurbel demontiert und dann spürt man das das Lager unsauber läuft, sprich es "hakt" wenn mans mitn Fingern dreht!


----------



## Darkwing Duck (17. Mai 2011)

Ok, dann war es bei mir wohl kein Wasser


----------



## Alecsey (17. Mai 2011)

So, hab auch mal ne Frage.

Ich bin immer noch am rumexperimentieren bezüglich der richtigen SAG Einstellung. Mein Händler (selber auch Spicy Fahrer) empfahl mir den SAG vorne etwas größer zu wählen als hinten, damit das Bike vorne etwas tiefer kommt und der Lenkrohrwinkel nicht zu flach wird. Sonst würde das Bike auf winkligen Pfaden träge wirken.

Hab Ihr auch Erfahrungen mit ungleichmäßiger SAG Einstellung?


----------



## Papa Midnight (17. Mai 2011)

Wasn das für ne Logik? Zesty, Spicy und DH fahren eh schon mit sehr viel SAG. Und dann vorne noch mehr? Wofür?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Darkwing Duck (17. Mai 2011)

Laut Faustregel bewirkt eine Änderung der Gabeleinbauhöhe um 2 cm eine Änderung des Lenkwinkels um ca. 1°. Für spürbaren Einfluss auf die Agilität müsstest du, wenn er sich überhaupt durch die Idee deines Händlers umsetzen lässt, den Sag so stark unterschiedlich einstellen, dass sich dein Spicy wohl kaum noch angenehm fahren lässt. Ich halte die Empfehlung deines Händlers also gelinde gesagt für Schwachsinn.


----------



## Papa Midnight (17. Mai 2011)

So wollte ich es nicht sagen, aber es entspricht so ziemlich dem, was ich gedacht habe...


----------



## Alecsey (17. Mai 2011)

Oder hinten weniger! Das wofür habe ich in den Raum gestellt. Ich selber habe jedoch noch zu wenig Erfahrung, um es wirklich beurteilen zu können.


----------



## Darkwing Duck (17. Mai 2011)

Ob vorn mehr oder hinten weniger ist für deine Idee (nahezu) egal. Wie gesagt, wenn du in Bereiche vorstoßen willst, wo man den Lenkwinkel auch merkt, verschenkst du entweder einen Großteil des Potenzial deines Hinterbaus oder aber die Gabel ist viel zu weich.


----------



## Alecsey (17. Mai 2011)

Ich freu mich ja auch über Eure Meinungen. Rein technisch gehts um ca. 5 mm mehr/weniger direkt zum Boden gemessen.


----------



## Darkwing Duck (17. Mai 2011)

Dann nimm doch einfach mal deine Dämpferpumpe mit zu einem verwinkelten Trail, den du gut kennst, und probier aus, ob du den Unterschied spürst


----------



## Alecsey (17. Mai 2011)

Klar, das lass ich mir nicht nehmen. Hab mich halt gefragt was die Feinfühligeren von Euch dazu sagen. Und Danke!


----------



## Asha'man (18. Mai 2011)

Bei allen Bikes mit OST (Zesty, Spicy und Froggy) fahre ich hinten mit Luftdämpfern etwas weniger Sag, als ich es normalerweise tun würde. Grund ist, dass der Hinterbau bei allen drei Bikes sehr linear arbeitet. Die Fox Luftdämpfer, die verbaut waren (RP23 und DHX Air), rauschen bei zu viel Sag schön durch den mittleren Federweg zur Endprogression. Und man verschenkt damit Federweg. Also fahre ich hinten etwas weniger Sag und der Hinterbau arbeitet immer noch sensibel genug und bleibt bei gröberen Schlägen deutlich besser am Boden. 
Beim Stahlfederdämpfer brauchts das übrigens nicht.

Wie dem auch sei. Jeder sollte sein eigenes Setup finden. Also Dämpferpumpe ab und an mal mitnehmen und rumprobieren, wie oben schon gesagt.


----------



## Rockshock (18. Mai 2011)

@Asha`man: Mit weniger SAG meinst du auf der angegebenen Markierung eher in "Richtugn" XC?? Also mehr Druck im Dämpfer? .
Falls dem so ist, dann habe ich das auch bei meinem Zesty festgestellt. MEine Einstellung ist auf XC und es passt gut...
Grüsse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asha'man (18. Mai 2011)

@Rockshock: Ja, genau das. OST ist wie geschaffen für einen Stahldämpfer oder einen Luftdämpfer mit relativ linearer Kennlinie. Vermute die ersten 518er Froggys wurden aus Marketinggründen mit Luftdämpfern verkauft. Geringes Gewicht im Prospekt ist für viele Kaufentscheidend. 
Bei Zesty und Spicy bin ich damit einverstanden. Aber beim Frosch macht Stahlfeder irgendwie mehr Sinn. Werde trotzdem nochmal auf den DHX Air umbauen, um nochmal den Unterschied zu merken (oder eben nicht).


----------



## Papa Midnight (18. Mai 2011)

Ist eben auch der Grund gewesen, warum die 2011er Froggy-Rahmenkits mit Stahlfederdämpfer kommen.


----------



## Paramedicus (19. Mai 2011)

Hallo! Auch wenn ichs schonmal hier schrieb,Talas einbauen lassen hilft da echt gut. Bei gemÃ¤Ãigten trails auf 130mm, und richtig bergab die vollen 160. Bessere 300â¬ hab ich selten in ein rad investiert....
Aber das ist nur MEINE subjektive meinung....
GruÃ,Frieder


----------



## Alecsey (20. Mai 2011)

Also, meine Frage sollte weder eine Kritik am Spicy sein, noch empfinde ich es als zu träge oder habe Sorgen nicht selber das richtige Setup zu finden. Das Teil ist in meinen Augen ein wirklich super Bike. Es macht mir halt einfach auch Spaß, mich mit der Technik zu beschäftigen und da die Meinungen von Anderen mit einzubeziehen (dafür ist ja ein Forum auch da, oder?). Die Aussage, dass ein Einfluss auf die Agilität wohl eher erst ab 1° Unterschied Lenkrohrwinkel zu erwarten ist oder Asha'man's sehr versierte Antwort (Danke!), finde ich sehr interessant. Vielleicht geht das ja auch noch Anderen so. Ob 5 oder sogar 10 mm (1/4° oder 1/2°) weniger Sag hinten wirklich schon Auswirkungen haben, stelle ich selbst in Frage. Ich habe das Spicy jedoch erst sehr kurz und gehe auch erst seit kürzerer Zeit wieder intensiver ins Gelände. Ich betrachte daher meine eigenen Erfahrungen immer noch etwas mit Vorsicht. Ich hatte jedoch auch schon ein umgekehrtes Setup mit weniger Sag vorne und somit im Vergleich zu meinem jetzigen Setup schon größere Unterschiede im Lenkrohrwinkel. Damit war ich nicht so glücklich. Um dies eindeutig auf den Lenkrohrwinkel (war auch ein relativ hartes Setup) zurückzuführen, müsste ich das aber noch Mal reproduzieren. Da ich vorne aber möglichst alles raus holen will, hinten es zumindest im Moment noch etwas härter mag, kommt mir die Aussage meines Händlers entgegen.

Talas fände ich interessant mal auszuprobieren. Wollt es aber wahrscheinlich nicht an meinem eigenen Bike, da es zu Einbusen in der Federperformance führen soll. Dies kann ich auch nachvollziehen und ist es für mich nicht wert. Da hätte mich eher ne Van gereizt.


----------



## Lainserver3000 (22. Mai 2011)

Hi Lapierre Fans 

Habe eine Frage bezüglich meinem RP2 Dämpfer am Spicy.
Seit kurzem klackt der beim einfedern aber nur das erste Stück.
Muss ich die Luftkammer abfetten?

Danke schon mal für die Hilfe


----------



## Lainserver3000 (22. Mai 2011)

Wollte auch noch fragen ob jemand Probleme mit den Formula K24 Bremsen hat?
Die beißen wie ein toder Hund 
Wenn ich da meine Avid Juicy Bremsen dagegen sehe liegen Welten dazwischen.
Will mir keinen Krampf im Finger mehr holen u wollte wissen welche Alternative es da gibt?
Die Code eventuell?

Ach u was kann man dagegen machen damit die Kette nicht mehr so wild rum fliegt im Gelände?
Kurbel (xt) tauschen u Schaltwerk?
Wollte ne Kefü dran machen.
Kann mir da jemand Tips geben was man sich da holen soll?

Vielen Dank

PS hab das Spicy 516 von 2009 mit neuem LRS also kein *Postmount
*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asha'man (22. Mai 2011)

@Papa: Ja, macht auch nur Sinn! Genauso ein Bloedsinn war es die ersten Zestys mit Michelin XCR Dry zu verkaufen. Im trockenen, nicht zu weichen Boden funktionieren die Reifen sogar ganz gut...aber an nem AM haben die trotzdem nichts zu suchen. Aber auch das hat LP ja behoben.
@Lain: Die K24 bremst eigentlich schon ganz ok mit grossen Scheiben zumindest. Allerdings ist die Entlueftung gruselig (zu kleiner Ausgleichsbehaelter), Dosierbarkeit ist auch nicht so dolle, sie schleift staendig (zumindest bei mir). Wenn du eine wirkliche sorglos Bremse moechtest und das in jeder Hinsicht, dann kauf dir die Shimano Saint. Auch wenn sie ein paar Gramm mehr wiegt. Kaum bekannte Probleme (was ungewoehnlich ist beim Bremsen), sehr gute Wartbarkeit und Bremsleistung ueber jeden Zweifel erhaben. Am Spicy reichen je nach Fahrergewicht 180/160er Scheiben dicke. Wenn ich kein Set mit 200/200 bekommen haette, waren am Froggy 180/180 montiert.
Und gegen Kettenschlagen hilft eine Kettenfuehrung. Wuerde dann gleich auf 2 Kettenblaetter und Bashguard umruesten.


----------



## Bikedude001 (22. Mai 2011)

Lainserver3000 schrieb:


> Hi Lapierre Fans
> 
> Habe eine Frage bezüglich meinem RP2 Dämpfer am Spicy.
> Seit kurzem klackt der beim einfedern aber nur das erste Stück.
> ...



Entweder Luft im System oder das Shimpaket locker.
Mit Luftkammer schmieren wird es nicht besser werden.


----------



## Bikedude001 (22. Mai 2011)

Lainserver3000 schrieb:


> Wollte auch noch fragen ob jemand Probleme mit den Formula K24 Bremsen hat?
> Die beißen wie ein toder Hund
> Wenn ich da meine Avid Juicy Bremsen dagegen sehe liegen Welten dazwischen.
> Will mir keinen Krampf im Finger mehr holen u wollte wissen welche Alternative es da gibt?
> ...



Kefü und Umbau auf 2.fach hilft. Kette noch etwas kürzen.
Was auch ganz gut geht ist ohne Kefü, dafür hinten ein Schaltwerk mit
mittellangem Käfig z.B. X.9 oder X.0 und vorne 2 fach, entweder 22/34 oder 22/36.
Die Srams spannen die Kette etwas besser als die Shimano Schaltwerke.


----------



## Pitti690 (22. Mai 2011)

Servus , hab an meinem Spicy den RP2 drin und war bisher recht zufrieden damit. Hatte aber leider die Woche ein Problem damit.
Letzte Woche im Bikepark lief er noch super ,war en recht schlamiges Wochenende, deswegen wollt ich es am Montag gründlich reinigen. Beim aussitzen um zum Waschplatz zufahren , verabschiedete sich die komplete Luft aus dem Dämpfer  
Nach dem reinigen wieder Aufgepumpt und dieses Wochenende auf en Hometrail  probegefahren und konnte nichts festellen auch kein neuer Luftverlust .
Aber irgendwie läst mir die Sache doch keine Ruhe , könnt es sein das die Dichtungen beschädigt sind und hatte schon jemand so ein Problem damit


----------



## johness (23. Mai 2011)

Hallo liebe Spicy Fahrer 

hab mir vor einer Woche auch ein Spicy gegönnt (216 2010)
Bin erstmal sehr zufrieden!
Da ich vorher ein Hartail gefahren bin, kann ich euch leider keinen Erfahrungsbericht schreiben, außer dass ich ein Dauergrinsen im Gesicht habe wenn ich die Trails runterfahre. 

Mir ist jetzt aber schon ein paar mal die Kette vorne runter gegangen, das nervt ziemlich.
Kann ich dem irgendwie entgegen wirken?
Bei meinem Cube LTD Team ist mir das nur einmal in 2 Monaten passiert.

Habe jetzt schon häufiger von Kettenführungen gelesen, aber was sich da jetzt bewährt hat, konnte ich auch noch nicht so richtig herausfinden.

Grüße
Johannes


----------



## JENSeits (23. Mai 2011)

Durchsuch diesen Thread mal bitte - wurde schon oft durchgekaut. (Oben Rechts "Thema durchsuchen" unter den Seitenzahlen)
Umwerfer perfekt einstellen hilft ein wenig aber wenns zu ruppig wird sollte eine KeFü her.


----------



## maggse (23. Mai 2011)

johness schrieb:


> Habe jetzt schon häufiger von Kettenführungen gelesen, aber was sich da jetzt bewährt hat, konnte ich auch noch nicht so richtig herausfinden.



Ich hab bei mir die NC-17 Stinger an die ISCG-05 Aufnahmen montiert, hab allerdings 0.5mm Distanzscheiben besorgt, da mit den beiliegenden Scheiben (1mm) die Kettenlinie nicht ideal war. Dann tausch noch dein mittleres Kettenblatt gegen ein 36er und montier statt des Grossen einen Bashguard und vorbei sind die Kettenprobleme.

Lg,
maggse


----------



## neo-bahamuth (23. Mai 2011)

johness schrieb:


> H
> 
> Habe jetzt schon häufiger von Kettenführungen gelesen, aber was sich da jetzt bewährt hat, konnte ich auch noch nicht so richtig herausfinden.
> 
> ...



Wiee maggse ebenfalls die NC-17 Stinker und dazu Bash-36-22 Kurbel. Funktioniert prächtig.


----------



## Lainserver3000 (24. Mai 2011)

Vielen Dank für eure schnelle Hilfe.

Funktioniert die 
*e.thirteen - DRS 2-fach Kettenführung*


bei meinem Spicy 516?
Würde an der XT Kurbel das mittlere Kettenblatt noch gegen 36er tauschen.
Oder muss ich da was wegen dem Umwerfer beachten?


----------



## johness (25. Mai 2011)

maggse schrieb:


> Ich hab bei mir die NC-17 Stinger an die ISCG-05 Aufnahmen montiert, hab allerdings 0.5mm Distanzscheiben besorgt, da mit den beiliegenden Scheiben (1mm) die Kettenlinie nicht ideal war. Dann tausch noch dein mittleres Kettenblatt gegen ein 36er und montier statt des Grossen einen Bashguard und vorbei sind die Kettenprobleme.
> 
> Lg,
> maggse



Das hört sich eigentlich ganz gut an, aber kann ich wirklich auf das große Blatt verzichten?
Welche Größe hat den das größte Kettenblatt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neo-bahamuth (25. Mai 2011)

johness schrieb:


> Das hört sich eigentlich ganz gut an, aber kann ich wirklich auf das große Blatt verzichten?
> Welche Größe hat den das größte Kettenblatt?



Also ich habs mit dem 36er vorne und 11er hinten als größtem Blatt im Wald bei leicht abfälliger Strecke mit viel Kurbeln schon auf knapp 60kmh gebracht, aber keine Ahnung, was das für ne Trittfrequenz war *g* (konkret waren das glaub 57kmh).

Kurzum: habe am Spicy das große Blatt noch nie vermisst.


----------



## Bikedude001 (25. Mai 2011)

Lainserver3000 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für eure schnelle Hilfe.
> 
> Funktioniert die
> *e.thirteen - DRS 2-fach Kettenführung*
> ...


 
Jep. Die passt.
36 er Blatt ist sinvoll. Am Umwerfer muss du nichts machen ausser den "H" Anschlag begrenzen, damit du dir
nicht die Kette runterziehst.


----------



## maggse (25. Mai 2011)

johness schrieb:


> Das hört sich eigentlich ganz gut an, aber kann ich wirklich auf das große Blatt verzichten?
> Welche Größe hat den das größte Kettenblatt?



Normal ist ein 44er verbaut, maximale Übersetzung 44/11 -> 4, nächstkleinere 44/13 -> 3,38. Mit 36/11 hast du dann 3.27 maximum, also fast die 2.grösste Übersetzung vom 44er. 
Jetzt musst du dir nur noch die Frage stellen, wie oft du mit dem grössten/höchsten Gang fährst , und mit Kadenz (siehe neo-bahamuth) kannst du viel ausgleichen.

Lg,
maggse


----------



## neo-bahamuth (25. Mai 2011)

maggse schrieb:


> und mit Kadenz (siehe neo-bahamuth) kannst du viel ausgleichen.
> 
> Lg,
> maggse



Sieht halt recht affig aus, auf nem 160mm Hobel wie ein Irrer zu Kurbeln *g* Aber im Wald sieht einen ja kaum einer


----------



## Zearom (25. Mai 2011)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> Sieht halt recht affig aus, auf nem 160mm Hobel wie ein Irrer zu Kurbeln *g* Aber im Wald sieht einen ja kaum einer



wer dübelt denn bitte schön mit 40km/h durch einen singletrail im wald?!

Oder bin ich nur arschlahm unterwegs?


----------



## JENSeits (25. Mai 2011)

Also ich hab den Speed öfters drauf, allerdings ist der Trail nicht so hart


----------



## neo-bahamuth (25. Mai 2011)

Zearom schrieb:


> wer dübelt denn bitte schön mit 40km/h durch einen singletrail im wald?!
> 
> Oder bin ich nur arschlahm unterwegs?



Ne, gibts bei uns da so eine ca. 2km lange Waldautobahn (wobei der Boden schon sehr waldig ist aber nur minimal Wurzeln, so 2m breit), die geht leicht bergab und man kann Vollgas kurbeln 

Aufm Trail hab ich sicher keine knapp 60 Sachen drauf


----------



## zwente (25. Mai 2011)

@jenseits: und wohl auch mit en bissal gefälle, oder?

manchmal wünsch ich mir schon vorne was größeres, aber ein 44 würd nicht lange halten ;-)
vllt mal ein 38 ausprobieren - ob sich das noch schalten lässt??


----------



## Bikedude001 (25. Mai 2011)

Zearom schrieb:


> wer dübelt denn bitte schön mit 40km/h durch einen singletrail im wald?!
> 
> Oder bin ich nur arschlahm unterwegs?


 
Arschlahm !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lainserver3000 (25. Mai 2011)

Danke Dude für deine Hilfe 

PS finde kein Kettenblatt von Shimano (36 Zähne) wegen der Kefü.
Was kann ich denn da für eins nehmen?
Hab die Kurbel XT von 2009.

Danke schon mal für die Antwort 

Oder doch ne neue Kurbel? All zu viel wollt ich ni investieren


----------



## Papa Midnight (26. Mai 2011)

NC 17 Kettenblätter gibt es als XC oder DH Version in nahezu allen Abstufungen.


----------



## mani.r (27. Mai 2011)

Hab jetzt nicht alles durchgelesen aber die Suchfuntion spuckt auch nichts genaues aus.

Kann mir jemand sagen was ein Spicy Rahmen in Gr. M genau wiegt?

Danke


----------



## Alecsey (28. Mai 2011)

JENSeits hatte den L mal auf der Waage:

Lapierre Spicy 316 2009 (L / 50cm)


----------



## mani.r (28. Mai 2011)

Danke. Hat sehr geholfen.
Ist aber fast so schwer wie mein altes Froggy in 43


----------



## Zearom (31. Mai 2011)

Ich hab mal ne doofe frage.

Meine Bremse quietscht. 

An meinem Spicy 316 ist ne Formular RX mit 180m Scheibe vorne als auch hinten, und sie quietscht erbärmlich. Da ich mittlerweile die Sonnenzeiten komplett ausnutze, bin ich mit meiner scharfen Französin ziemlich lange unterwegs und hab nicht unbedingt vor die gesamte Straße aufzuwecken (hier wohnen viele Rentner, Ärzte und ich fürchte auch Beamte). Ich dachte bisher das ich meine Bremsen noch nicht richtig eingefahren hab (ich taste mich langsam an meine limits...) aber nach 1000 kilometern seit jahresanfang, zweifel ich etwas daran das die noch nicht eingefahren sind.

Jetzt die Frage:

Ist das normal das die quietschen, ist gar was kaputt und gibt es ne Möglichkeit den Lärmpegel zu reduzieren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maggse (31. Mai 2011)

@Zearom

Ja, das Quitschen tritt bei der Bremse recht häufig auf, abzustellen ist es meines Wissens am besten mit dickeren/stabileren Bremsscheiben. Die meisten Leute empfehlen Shimano oder Hope Scheiben, welche deutlich steifer sein sollen. Ich hab gleich die ganze Bremse gewechselt, da ich von der RX nicht sehr angetan war.

Lg,
maggse


----------



## neo-bahamuth (31. Mai 2011)

Zearom schrieb:


> Jetzt die Frage:
> 
> Ist das normal das die quietschen, ist gar was kaputt und gibt es ne Möglichkeit den Lärmpegel zu reduzieren?



Also am Hardtail hab ich die RX 160mm/160mm, die ist schon nach einer längeren Bremsung rdcht laut, beim leichten normalen bremsen fiept die nur leicht.

Die 180er RX am Spicy hingegen ist wenn man nicht gerade bergab dauerbremst sehr ruhig. Ich verwende am Spicy die Trickstuff NG Beläge, am Hardtail die Swissstop. Bei der Lautstärke sind die Trickstuff besser, sonst geben die sich nicht viel. 

Die originalbeläge waren auch sehr zuverlässig, ich will halt alle mal durchtesten.

Shimano RT76 Scheiben sollen generell recht sorglos mit der RX laufen, bei der 160er können aber wohl hinten die Nieten schleifen.


----------



## maggse (31. Mai 2011)

@neo-bahamuth

Weil ich dich gerade lies  Du hast dich doch einmal um einen neuen Dämpfer umgeschaut, für welchen Dämpfer hast du dich denn entschieden bzw. welche passen denn "richtig" herum in die Aufnahme der Schwinge?

Lg,
maggse


----------



## Zearom (31. Mai 2011)

Also zuverlässig ist die Bremse, da wandert kein Druckpunkt, und beißt auch ordentlich zu, alles kein Problem. Nur halt die Lautstärke ist halt übel, die ersten 500 Meter aus der Haustür gehen ja gerade noch, aber danach gehts rund. Die Klingel kann ich mir sparen, den wenn die Bremsen quietschen springen die leute automatisch beiseite. Mich würds selber kaum stören, aber ich will halt abends kaum die Leute aufscheuchen, zudem ich bald gern wieder den ein oder anderen Nightride fahren möchte.

Neue Bremse ist natürlich die Holzhammermethode, und auch etwas Arbeit. Ich glaub ich werde mal die Bremsbeläge austesten, eventuell hilft das schon. Wahrscheinlich ist dann auch die Garantie von Formular weg oder?


----------



## Bikedude001 (31. Mai 2011)

Avid Scheiben schaffen abhilfe. Man muss aber noch die Sättel 2,5mm unterbauen, da die Scheiben 185mm haben.


----------



## Marki72 (31. Mai 2011)

Hallo Spicy Freunde!

Hat jemand Lust auf ein wenig gefahrenes Spicy 916? Rahmengröße M. Siehe Bike Markt

Gruß Marki


----------



## neo-bahamuth (1. Juni 2011)

maggse schrieb:


> @neo-bahamuth
> 
> Weil ich dich gerade lies  Du hast dich doch einmal um einen neuen Dämpfer umgeschaut, für welchen Dämpfer hast du dich denn entschieden bzw. welche passen denn "richtig" herum in die Aufnahme der Schwinge?
> 
> ...



hab noch keine Entscheidung gefällt. Vom Vivid Air hab ich eine techn. Zeichnung, der müsste passen. Denke aber inzwischen, der ist für meinen Fahrstil übertrieben und warte mal Tests des BOS Vip'R ab.


----------



## tebis (1. Juni 2011)

Zearom schrieb:


> Also zuverlässig ist die Bremse, da wandert kein Druckpunkt, und beißt auch ordentlich zu, alles kein Problem. Nur halt die Lautstärke ist halt übel, die ersten 500 Meter aus der Haustür gehen ja gerade noch, aber danach gehts rund. Die Klingel kann ich mir sparen, den wenn die Bremsen quietschen springen die leute automatisch beiseite. Mich würds selber kaum stören, aber ich will halt abends kaum die Leute aufscheuchen, zudem ich bald gern wieder den ein oder anderen Nightride fahren möchte.
> 
> Neue Bremse ist natürlich die Holzhammermethode, und auch etwas Arbeit. Ich glaub ich werde mal die Bremsbeläge austesten, eventuell hilft das schon. Wahrscheinlich ist dann auch die Garantie von Formular weg oder?



Ich hatte das gleiche Problem. Erbärmliches Quietschen bei der Bremse. Seit ich hinten eine XT-Scheibe und vorne einen Magura Storm Rotor drinne habe, ist Ruhe.

Beläge sind immer noch die original Formula-Beläge.

tebis


----------



## Papa Midnight (1. Juni 2011)

Zearom schrieb:


> Ich hab mal ne doofe frage.
> 
> Meine Bremse quietscht.
> 
> ...



Bevor du Scheiben kaufst, wäre es noch eine Möglichkeit, die Bremsbeläge anzufasen. Eine Kontrolle, ob die Gabel und Rahmen gerade gefräst sind, könnte man auch noch machen. Kommt drauf an, ob der Händler das bei Auslieferung gemacht hat. Wenn du es von uns hast, ist das bereits geschehen. Nimm uaf gar keinen Fall Kupferpaste. Das war auch mal so ein "Tip", der rumgeisterte.


----------



## Zearom (1. Juni 2011)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Bevor du Scheiben kaufst, wäre es noch eine Möglichkeit, die Bremsbeläge anzufasen. Eine Kontrolle, ob die Gabel und Rahmen gerade gefräst sind, könnte man auch noch machen. Kommt drauf an, ob der Händler das bei Auslieferung gemacht hat. Wenn du es von uns hast, ist das bereits geschehen. [...]



Ja, ich habs von Dir. 

mmmh ich lass mir das nochmal durch den Kopf gehen. Ein Wechsel der Bremsscheibe uund neue Beläge wäre für mich prinzipiell ok. Naja mal schauen, ich muss dich eh Freitag besuchen, du hast ja noch ne Jacke für mich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matze1976 (1. Juni 2011)

Hatte ganau das gleiche Problem an meinem 316er Spicy und hab dann auf Shimano-Scheiben gewechselt- seither ist wirklich absolut Ruhe. Die Nieten der Scheibe haben noch genügend Platz. Beläge sind die orig.Formula.

Gruß Matze


----------



## Freizeit-biker (1. Juni 2011)

Es giebt irgendwo einen zimlich grossen Tread zum Theme Formula RX und Quietende/Jaulende Scheiben.
Faktum ist, dass die 2010 verbauten Formula Scheiben sehr anfällig gegenüber Geräuschbildung jeder Art, Seitenschlägen etc sind.
die Scheiben wurden einfach kaputt- optimiert. 

Schmeiss die Scheiben runter. Nimm Magura oder Shimano Scheiben. Dann ist Ruhe.  Alles andere ist erfahrungsgemäss nur von kurzfristigem Erfolg. 
Manche Rahmen und Gabeln scheinen in Verbindung mit den Scheiben besonders anfällig zu sein.


----------



## surprise11 (2. Juni 2011)

Hallo

Ich hab auch ein großes Problem mit dem quietschen(Spicy516), hab mir neue organische Beläge gekauft - bringt nicht mal eine minimale Besserung!
Welche XT Scheiben passen da - gibts ja auch verschiedene
Mfg Klaus


----------



## Matze1976 (2. Juni 2011)

Hab die zweiteiligen Shimano SM-RT76 und wie gesagt seither absolute Ruhe mit orig. Formula-Belägen.
Gruß Matze


----------



## surprise11 (3. Juni 2011)

Danke!
Werds gleich ausprobieren
Mfg


----------



## Rockshock (3. Juni 2011)

Lese überall, dass es Probleme mit Formula RX gitb. Meine Formula am Zesty, arbeiten einwandfrei und geben nur beim Bremsen, die ganz normalen Bremsgeräusche von sich....Die wurden einmal von meinem Händeler eingestellt und das wars dann...nie Quitschen etc gehabt. Ein Glücksgriff wohl


----------



## TheMicha (3. Juni 2011)

Hi Leute! Ich stehe vor einem kleinen Problem. Habt ihr eine Idee wie ich folgende Achse/Schraube demontieren kann?



Aus diesem Lager kommt ein nervend lautes nicht abzustellenden Knacken. Problem ist nur das ich die Achse nicht heraus bekomme. Eigentlich sollte diese doch nur gesteckt sein oder liege ich da falsch? Evtl. fest gemoddert? Mit Gegendrücken, Gummihammer usw. keine Chance... 

Gruß
Micha


----------



## FireGuy (3. Juni 2011)

Wie schauts bei euch eigentlich aus mit Wasser im Rahmen? Nach der letzten Unterwasserfahrt (Gewitter der heftigsten Gangart) hab ich über einen Liter Wasser aus dem Rahmen geschüttet. 

Wo das reingekommen ist?? 
Eher stört mich, dass es ja auch nicht mehr rauskann. Das Oberrohr scheint keinen Durchgang zum Sitzrohr zu haben, was die Sache nicht leichter macht zum entwässern. Hab dann Gabel auch noch ausgebaut um beim Steuerrohr das Wasser rauszubekommen...


----------



## Rockshock (3. Juni 2011)

Das mit der Schraube würde mich auch interessieren. Bei meinem Zesty knackt es dort auch...Sollte ich mal in Angriff nehmen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tebis (3. Juni 2011)

Ich habe, wie bereits geschreiben, hinten die XT-Scheibe (180mm) und vorne den Storm-Rotor (203mm) von Magura drauf. Die Magura-Scheibe ist absolut ruhig. Die XT-Scheibe "klingelt" zwischendurch mal, obwohl es der kleinere Durchmesser ist. Nach meiner Meinung ist die Magura-Scheibe die bessere Wahl.

tebis


----------



## tebis (3. Juni 2011)

TheMicha schrieb:


> Hi Leute! Ich stehe vor einem kleinen Problem. Habt ihr eine Idee wie ich folgende Achse/Schraube demontieren kann?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Schraube hab ich bei meinem Spicy auch mal demontiert, da ich auf der Suche nach einem Knackgeräusch war. Lag aber am Übergang Sattel/Sattelstütze.

Ich mußte die Schraube auch mit Holzstab und Gummihammer ausschlagen. Im Zweifelsfall würde ich die Achse mal mit WD-40 einsprühen und über Nacht einwirken lassen. Das wirkt mitunter Wunder. Danach das Lager vieleicht gleich neu fetten.

Ich habe an anderer Stelle die Erfahrung machen müssen, dass die Eloxalteile sich festsetzen können. Bei mir war es die eloxierte Befestigungsachse des X0-Schaltwerks im ebenso eloxierten Schaltauge. Das Schaltwerk hatte sich gelöst und die Schraube hat im Schaltauge gefressen. Und zwar so fest, dass ich den Sechskant des Schaltwerks rund gedreht habe beim Versuch, das Teil zu lösen. Ich mußte dann das Schaltwerk mit Auge demontieren und die Achse von hinten mit viel List, Tücke, einem Gewindebohrer und einigen anderen Hilfsmitteln vom Auge trennen. Die Schaltwerkachse hab ich dann gegen die Achse von einem alten geschrotteten X9 getauscht. So konnte ich das X0 wenigstens retten. Danach war das erste, das Gewinde im Schaltauge mit einem Gewindebohrer M10x1 nachzuschneiden, sodass kein Eloxal mehr im Gewindebereich ist. Dann ordentlich Fett drauf und wieder demontiert.

Viel Glück bei der Demontage 

tebis


----------



## tebis (3. Juni 2011)

Rockshock schrieb:


> Das mit der Schraube würde mich auch interessieren. Bei meinem Zesty knackt es dort auch...Sollte ich mal in Angriff nehmen!



Schau mal im Post 1318 auf Seite 5 dieses Threads. Bikedude hat zu diesem Thema schon mal etwas gepostet.

tebis


----------



## TheMicha (3. Juni 2011)

tebis schrieb:


> Ich habe an anderer Stelle die Erfahrung machen müssen, dass die Eloxalteile sich festsetzen können.



Soll heißen nicht zu zaghaft sein und einfach mal ordentlich drauf kloppen bis die Achse rauskommt? WD40-Bad hat leider keine Wirkung gezeigt. --.--
In meinem Fall bin ich mir sicher das das Knacken aus dem Lager kommt. Stecke ich einen Imbus in die Achse und drehe diese, kann ich das Geräusch reproduzieren.


----------



## hopfer (3. Juni 2011)

ja, drauf!


----------



## Freizeit-biker (4. Juni 2011)

Auf der Seite mit dem Kopf kannst du einen Imbus-Schlüssel rein stecken. Auf der Seite des Fotos die Mutter so weit drauf schrauben, dass noch etwas Luft bleibt. Dann den Imbus drehen und mit einem Montagehammer (Kunststoffkopf), auf die Mutter hauen. 
Die Schraube arbeiet sich teilweise in der Bohrung die durch den Hauptrahmen geht. Da kommt das Knacken her. 
Wenn die Schraube noch nicht zu stark eingearbeitet ist, dann reicht es sie mit Montagepaste wieder einzusetzen. Ansonsten sollte da eine neue Schraube rein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike1502 (5. Juni 2011)

Falls jemand einen ´11er Spicy 516 mit neuem Hauptrahmen sucht! Voilà.

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=384308


----------



## Eiler (9. Juni 2011)

Hab mir ein gebrauchtes Spicy 316 aus 2010 gekauft. Das Bike wurde wohl nur wenig benutzt und befindet sich in einem sehr guten Zustand. Ich bin heute das erste mal damit auf den Trails gewesen und hab mir gedacht ich schreib mal meinen subjektiven Eindruck - was mir so aufgefallen ist. Bin zuvor 5 Jahre lang ein Scott genius MC 10 gefahren. 
Sehr gefallen hat mir das Fahrwerk beim bergab fahren. Auch im steilen Gelände vermittelt es viel Sicherheit (bin heute Passagen gefahren, da hatte ich mit dem Scott immer die Schweissperlen auf der Stirn). Der Hinterbau verhält sich relativ neutral am Berg. War auch bergauf nicht nennenswert langsamer als mit dem Genius - das kann aber auch daran liegen, dass ich schon vorher nicht allzu schnell war.
Weniger gut fand ich die Formula RX Bremsen. Die machen zwar keinen Lärm, wie schon öters hier zu lesen war, aber im Vergleich zu meinen 2006er XT (160er) am Scott, sind sie vor allem schlecht dosierbar. 
So lange ich am Berg sitzen bleib ist noch alles gut, aber wehe ich steh auf, dann wippt die Fox Float R Gabel dermaßen dass ich mich gleich wieder hinsetz. Schon wäre an der Gabel die Möglichkeit diese zu blockieren.
Aber nichts destotrotz bin ich schon Begeistert von dem Fahrrad und freu mich auf die nächste Fahrt - muss jetzt erst mal alle Trail bei mir in der Gegend abfahren.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (9. Juni 2011)

Eiler schrieb:


> Schon wäre an der Gabel die Möglichkeit diese zu blockieren.



Das geht bei meiner MZ 55 Micro Ti zwar, nutzen tu ich das aber nicht wirklich.


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (10. Juni 2011)

Hier wird ja hin und wieder nach passenden Dämpfern gefragt, die nicht von Fox sind. Der Manitou Evolver ISX6 passt einwandfrei, siehe Bild:





Neben dieser Einbauvariante passts auch mit Luftkammer nach hinten und Piggy vorne/oben.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (10. Juni 2011)

ye_olde_fritz schrieb:


> Hier wird ja hin und wieder nach passenden Dämpfern gefragt, die nicht von Fox sind. Der Manitou Evolver ISX6 passt einwandfrei, siehe Bild:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



L-Rahmen? sieht fast so aus also könnte der Piggyback bei voller Kompression und kleinerem Rahmen anecken 
Aber andersrum lässt er sich ja auch montieren.


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (10. Juni 2011)

Größe M  Außerdem schwenkt der Dämpfer beim Einfedern ja nach oben, da ist also genug Platz.


----------



## Lainserver3000 (12. Juni 2011)

Hi Lapierre Freunde,

Hab ein Problem wegen Bremsen am Lapierre Spicy 516 (2009) diese verkack... Formula K24 Bremsen sind das Letzte!
Bekomme es nicht hin das die mal ordentlich bremsen 
Hab vorn 203 u hinten 180er Scheiben u die Bremsbeläge von Swiss Top.
Trotzdem muss ich mit aller Gewalt am Hebel zerren (2 Finger  ) damit was passiert.
Wenn ich da ne Avid nehme ist das ein Unterschied wie Tag u Nacht.
Gibt es ne Möglichkeit das man den Bremshebel wechseln kann oder zumindest was am Ansprechverhalten machen kann?
Sehr negativ ist das man enorm leerweg hat eh die mal bremst u dann auch nur mehr schlecht als recht 
Wenn nix zu machen ist welche soll ich denn kaufen?

Vielen Dank im Vorraus für Antworten


----------



## Lainserver3000 (12. Juni 2011)

Das ist das Rad mit der mießen Bremse


----------



## zwente (12. Juni 2011)

Vllt. Solltest du dich mal mit der Bremse auseinandersetzen anstatt dran rumzuzerren.....
Hast du die Bremse mal entlüftet?


----------



## Lainserver3000 (13. Juni 2011)

Hm nö  weil ich kein wandernden Druckpunkt fest stellen konnte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FireGuy (13. Juni 2011)

wenn man gescheit entlüftet, bekommt man bei den Oros einen sehr knackigen Druckpunkt hin. Man muss sich halt damit spielen.

Nix machen wirs halt a net lösen... :/


----------



## zwente (13. Juni 2011)

na dann muss es natürlich dran liegen dass die Bremse einfach schlecht ist....
Ich glaub kaum dass du nach deinem "ewig langen Leerweg" nen anständigen Druckpunkt hast, also kannste auch kein wandern feststellen.
Die Bremse besteht im Endeffekt nur aus 2 Kolben un en bissal Flüssigkeit dazwischen, da kann eig nur Luft drin sein, was undicht oder was klemmen (is setz einfach mal vorraus das die Bremsscheiben + Beläge sauber sind)....


----------



## Freizeit-biker (13. Juni 2011)

Das alte Spiel, ich mag eigentlich schon nicht mehr drauf Antworten. Warum macht Ihr euch hinsichtich eurer Komponenten nicht mal da schlau, wo ne Menge Leute Ihrer Erfahrungen posten? Im entsprechenden Technik Thread. 
Kolben mobilisieren auf jeden Fall,  Entlüften auch recht häufig. Das gehört nun mal langfristig bei jeder Scheibenbremse zur Funktionserhaltung dazu. Die Erfahrung hab ich sowohl bei Formula Avid als auch Shimano gemacht. 
Und von Magura gibts extra Anleitungen zum Kolben mobilisieren. Also ist es auch dort notwendig.


----------



## Lainserver3000 (13. Juni 2011)

Vielen Dank für die Informationen ich werd damit auch nicht mehr nerven  
Werd die mal entlüften u dann hoffen 
Und irgendwie muss ich die Helbel noch bissl geschmeidiger bekommen ^^
PS Scheiben u Beläge sind sauber u relativ neu.

Kolben mobilisieren werd ich gleich mal suchen...

Danke


----------



## surprise11 (15. Juni 2011)

Hallo

"Hatte" auch das quietsch Problem mit den RX1 Bremsen, hab jetzt auf XT Bremsscheiben gewechselt und es gibt ABSOLUT keine Geräusche mehr.
Danke für den TIPP mfg Klaus


----------



## FireGuy (15. Juni 2011)

Soda, endlich ist die Schleuder soweit fertig wie ichs will 

Leicht sind andere Bikes, dafür ist es für alles einsetzbar: one size fits all


----------



## neo-bahamuth (15. Juni 2011)

Ich verlange ein Bild in höherer Auflösung!


----------



## FireGuy (15. Juni 2011)

done, wusste nicht dass der normale Anhang-Upload die size ändert


----------



## neo-bahamuth (16. Juni 2011)

FireGuy schrieb:


> done, wusste nicht dass der normale Anhang-Upload die size ändert





Welche Bremsen sind da dran?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FireGuy (16. Juni 2011)

Saint 810  203/180 mit den RT76 Scheiben


----------



## JENSeits (16. Juni 2011)

Sieht gut aus - gefällt mir son stabiler Aufbau 

Ich glaube ich habe es mit 2x 203er XT's anner Saint doch ein wenig übertrieben?!
Voralldingen da hier nur 250hm Trail anzufinden sind. Aber nun gut, ich wiege 0,1t und das bisschen Mehrgewicht ist dann auch egal 



LG Jens


----------



## FireGuy (16. Juni 2011)

Was soll ich sagen: 70kg mit voller Ausrüstung, da sind die 203 eh gelangweilt.  Aber eine Saint mit 180/160 kann einfach nix 

Bin auch sehr zufrieden damit, die 15kg stören mich eigentlich nicht, wenn mal was kaputt werden sollte wird was leichteres/besseres nachgerüstet. Aber ich bin kein Grammzähler


----------



## JENSeits (16. Juni 2011)

und 15kg geht doch vollkommen in Ordnung!


----------



## soso79 (16. Juni 2011)

mal ne frage, stahlfederdämpfer im spicy, welche härte fahrt ihr bei welchem gewicht ?

lg


----------



## lp84 (16. Juni 2011)

hi,

ich bin stolzer Besitzer eines 09er 516, dass ich hier bei 
Gelegenheit auch mal vorstelle. Leider hab ich ein Problem mit der Kettenführung. Ich kam mal günstig an eine Shazam Carbon Führung die jedoch nie wirklich passte,da Sie zu dick baut und so mit den Zahnkränzen in die Quere kam. Mit anderen Schrauben, die auch zu fest sassen, hat das Carbon nun nach nem halben Jahr aufgegeben. Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen mit der Führung? Baut die aus Plaste denn weniger dick, wenn die hier so oft empflohlen wird?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lp84 (16. Juni 2011)

haha, ich meine natürlich shaman


----------



## neo-bahamuth (16. Juni 2011)

FireGuy schrieb:


> Saint 810  203/180 mit den RT76 Scheiben



Saint mit 203ern ist natürlich ne Hausnummer. Ich hab fahrfertig mit Rucksack 90kg und bisher reichte die 180er RX zum Glück immer, auch in den Alpen *g*

Aber mit Saint, RQ 2.4 und nem Piggybackdämpfer ist das Gewicht voll ok, meins wiegt 14kg aber hat eben ne luftigere Bremse und wohl auch nen leichteren LRS und Dämpfer.


----------



## rider1970 (16. Juni 2011)

Hier mal ein akt. Bild von meiner scharfen,kleinen Französsin.
Endlich kann ich wieder fahrn nach mehrwöchiger Zwangspause


----------



## FireGuy (16. Juni 2011)

DIe Saint mit den passenden Adaptern ist mir günstigst zugefallen, die alten Oro scheiben waren hin, damit habe ich gleich auf die 203/180 Kombo zurückgegriffen auch wenns overpowered ist...

die 15kg sind ok, mehr brauchi aber nicht 

freut mich dass die Reibe soweit Anklang findet


----------



## vitaminc (17. Juni 2011)

Achwas, ist doch nicht overpowered. Ich habe die Dinger sogar an nem Zesty dran, jedoch habe ich die Sinterbeläge runtergeschmissen und durch die etwas schwächeren und vorallendingen sehr leisen Resin-Beläge ersetzt.

Ist sicher erstmal ne Umstellung mit so nem Wurfanker ein entsprechendes Bremsgefühl aufzubauen. Das Dosieren soll gelernt sein!


----------



## Bikedude001 (17. Juni 2011)

@ soso: 70 kg ohne Kleider und 350er Feder
@ lp84: Verbaue meist Blackspire. Kostet nur 29,- Euro (Backplate und Rolle) und funzt. Bashguard kostet nochmal 28,-


----------



## Eiler (19. Juni 2011)

So, nachdem ich mein Spicy nun genau 5 mal gefahren hab, ist der Freilauf schon defekt. Schon etwas blöd - 2 Wochen in meinem Besitz, davon eine Woche gefahren und eine Woche defekt. Der Händler zu welchem ich das defekte Teil getragen habe, meinte: das wäre ein relativ "billiges" Teil und härterem Einsatz nicht ganz gerecht. Da ich eh auf eine hochwertigere Nabe/Felge Combi wechseln wollte, interessiert es mich mal was ihr so für Laufräder fahrt.


----------



## Lainserver3000 (19. Juni 2011)

Servus,

Ich müsste noch einmal Nerven.
Wollte euch fragen welche Alternative es zu der Formula K24 gibt?
Möchte an mein Spicy ne andere Bremse dran bauen.

Bin nicht zufrieden von dem Ansprechverhalten der Formula Bremse.
Schlechte Hebelgeometrie (zu kantig) schwer gängiger Hebel zu viel Leerweg.

Habe schon alles gemacht wie Kolben mit Dot eingeschmiert entlüftet ect.
Trotzdem keine Verbesserung zu verzeichnen.

Dazu kommt noch das der Lack abplatzt (schlechte Verarbeitung?!)

Hätte gerne so ein leichtgängigen Hebel wie bei meiner Avid Juicy 7 Bremse.
Die hab ich schon 4 Jahre u noch kein einziges Problem damit u noch nie Entlüftet. 

Ps die Saint wäre mir persönlich zu überdimensioniert.
Bin meist in der sächsischen Schweiz unterwegs 
Also keine langen Abfahrten.


Vielen Dank schon mal für die Hilfe


----------



## Lainserver3000 (19. Juni 2011)

@ Eiler

Habe CK Naben ZTR Flow Felgen u Sapim Messerspeichen drin.
Läuft alles super nur bei der Flow bin ich mir ni ganz sicher ob die dauerhaft harten Einsatz aushält


----------



## neo-bahamuth (19. Juni 2011)

Eiler schrieb:


> So, nachdem ich mein Spicy nun genau 5 mal gefahren hab, ist der Freilauf schon defekt. Schon etwas blöd - 2 Wochen in meinem Besitz, davon eine Woche gefahren und eine Woche defekt. Der Händler zu welchem ich das defekte Teil getragen habe, meinte: das wäre ein relativ "billiges" Teil und härterem Einsatz nicht ganz gerecht. Da ich eh auf eine hochwertigere Nabe/Felge Combi wechseln wollte, interessiert es mich mal was ihr so für Laufräder fahrt.



Bei mir hat es die HR-Nabe des 216 auch mal "zerlegt", mein Händler musste die neu kontern dann lief die wieder.

Inzwischen hab ich die Fulcrum Red Zone (die auch am 516 sind), die Knattern schön laut sind leicht und muckten bisher auch nicht rum.

Shimano mag ja an sich gut Teile machen, aber die HR-Naben von denen sind einfach nur Mist. die XT-Teile gehen laut meinem Händler auch ständig hops (die 516er und 514er etc. haben ja die XT-Laufräder und da gibt es gerne mal Probleme mit den Naben).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (19. Juni 2011)

Ich weiß nicht wann meins das letzte mal war, aber es darf doch nochmal, oder? 

fast aktuelle Evo:
(neu wären 2,4er Ardents am VR und HR)


----------



## rider1970 (19. Juni 2011)

Eiler schrieb:


> So, nachdem ich mein Spicy nun genau 5 mal gefahren hab, ist der Freilauf schon defekt. Schon etwas blöd - 2 Wochen in meinem Besitz, davon eine Woche gefahren und eine Woche defekt. Der Händler zu welchem ich das defekte Teil getragen habe, meinte: das wäre ein relativ "billiges" Teil und härterem Einsatz nicht ganz gerecht. Da ich eh auf eine hochwertigere Nabe/Felge Combi wechseln wollte, interessiert es mich mal was ihr so für Laufräder fahrt.



Habe genau dasselbe Bike und habe mich kurz nach dem Kauf von dem "günstigen" LRS getrennt.In erster Linie gehts ja um die Hr.Nabe (Shimano 525.Deore), der Rest ist ja egtl. i.O. Fahre jetzt seit ca. nem halben Jahr Mavic Crossline - absolut zuverlässig und problemlos.Bin auch kein Leichtgewicht und habe auch keine dolle Fahrtechnik
Auch die Veltec V-Two sollen sehr gut sein.


----------



## Hendrik1988 (22. Juni 2011)

Mein Spicy wurde mittlerweile auch nach meinen Vorstellungen aufgebaut. Es ist zwar etwas dicker geworden, dafür ist der Aufbau aber deutlich stabiler als im Originalzustand. Ich habe es nicht gewogen, aber es werden sicher an die 15kg sein.
Der Laufradsatz war mir ebenfalls ein Dorn im Auge. Die Alexrims Fr30 hätten sicher ihren Dienst verrichtet, aber die Shimano Naben waren irgendwie fehl am Platz. Dafür ersparen mir die Hope Pro Evo Naben die Klingel am Rad und die SupraD werden so schnell nicht nachgeben. Und da an Hope Naben nur Hope Scheiben montiert werden dürfen, diese aber nur mit Hope Bremsen richtig bremsen, wurden eine Tech V2 und Tech M4 montiert.

Ein paar Kleinigkeiten wie Saint Schaltkomponenten, 24/36 Zähne mit Kettenführung und ein schöner breiter ProTaper machen das ganze perfekt, für mich zumindest. Nur die versenkbare Sattelstütze fehlt, da hoffe ich auf die neue KindShock Serie.

Das erstaunliche ist, dass ich für das Rad nicht viel mehr ausgegeben habe als ein neues 316 kostet, trotz vieler Neuteile. Mein Spicy war ein Winterschnäppchen, auf manche Komponenten habe ich gelauert und die alten Parts habe ich gut losbekommen. Trotzdem Wahnsinn, wieviel Geld man doch in ein Rad investieren kann.


Anbei noch ein Bild


----------



## TheMicha (22. Juni 2011)

Servus,

neues Problem - Spiel im Hinterbau. :/ Für mich sieht es so aus als ob die Dämpferbuchsen ausgeschlagen sind (Fox RP2). Kann mir jemand von euch sagen welche Buchsen ich benötige bzw. wo ich diese herbekommen?
Das Problem stellen die Buchsen an der Kolbenstange dar. Die Buchsen am Kopf/Luftkammer des Dämpfers scheinen noch ok zu sein.

Bike-Components hätte da folgende Buchsen anzubieten:
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p28224_Aluminium-Einbaubuchsen-6-mm-2-teilig-ohne-Gleitlager-.html
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p28219_Aluminium-Einbaubuchsen-8-mm-2-teilig-ohne-Gleitlager-.html
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p20017_FOX-Aluminium-Einbaubuchsen-ohne-Gleitlager-6mm---Auslaufmodell-.html
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p20018_FOX-Aluminium-Einbaubuchsen-ohne-Gleitlager-8mm---Auslaufmodell-.html
Ist da was passendes dabei? Ich habe leider keine Schieblehre zur Verfügung um die Buchsen genau ausmessen zu können.
Macht es Sinn die Gleitlager auch gleich mit zu tauschen?


----------



## FireGuy (22. Juni 2011)

Normal ist doch nur das Gleitlager innen ausgeschlagen und nicht die Buchsen.

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p20016_FOX-DU-Bushes-Gleitlager-fuer-Daempfer-.html


----------



## TheMicha (22. Juni 2011)

Das kann natürlich auch sein! 
Ich gehe davon aus, dass das von dir verlinkte Lager passend fürs Spicy 2010 ist?
Wird das Teil einfach gepresst? Hast du evtl. gleich nen Tip auf Lager wie ich das alte Lager raus bekomme?
Besten Dank vorab!


----------



## karsten13 (22. Juni 2011)

FireGuy schrieb:


> Normal ist doch nur das Gleitlager innen ausgeschlagen und nicht die Buchsen.
> 
> http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p20016_FOX-DU-Bushes-Gleitlager-fuer-Daempfer-.html



meist ist beides hinüber, ich würde Buchsen und Lager tauschen. Man braucht ein Spezialwerkzeug zum Auspressen des Lagers, gibt es von Fox oder RockShox für ca. 20 EUR.

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## FireGuy (22. Juni 2011)

Bei mir wars nur das Gleitlager am RP3, die Alu-Adapter habe ich weiterverwendet.

Wenn diese jedoch schon sehr ausgewerkelt sind, machts natürlich sinn diese auch zu tauschen.
Ausbauen, abmessen und entsprechend neue kaufen.


Gleitlager Dämpfer habe ich noch nicht getauscht (hab damals auf DHX gewechselt). Für die Lager von Rahmen nehme ich die Nüsse von kleinen Ratschensätzen, eine Ständerbohrmaschine zum Pressen, Geschick und Geduld.


----------



## TheMicha (23. Juni 2011)

Hat jemand eine Ahnung welche Buchsen genau benötigt werden?
6 mm Bohrung ist klar. Aber 24.64, 25.15, 25.40 mm usw. - keine Ahnung.
Ohne Schieblehre ist das wie gesagt sehr schwierig auszumessen. Mit dem Lineal komme ich auf 12,5 mm Länge pro Buchse. Genaues messen ist allerdings etwas anderes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ye_olde_fritz (23. Juni 2011)

25,4mm am Umlenkhebel und 19mm an der Dämpferaufnahme.


----------



## Bikedude001 (23. Juni 2011)

http://www.velovert.com/information/3961/lapierre-2012-toutes-les-nouveautes-#

2012er Spicy


----------



## Papa Midnight (23. Juni 2011)

Das ist die neue X-Flow Serie mit 120 mm. Spicy sind da leider noch nicht zu sehen.


----------



## Zearom (23. Juni 2011)

naja, irgendwo ist da noch ein Bild von nem Typen auf dem "neuen spicy" (das bild wo der Fahrer so komisch ängstliche in die Cam kuckt). Laut Google Translate gibt ja wohl mehr infos am 31 Juli. Französisch ist eindeutig nicht meine Sprache...


----------



## Alecsey (23. Juni 2011)

auf der rechten Seite, ganz weit unten (dritt Letztes) ist auch noch ein Bild vom 916 in Schwarz/Rot/Carbon


----------



## EinStift (23. Juni 2011)

Lapierre Spicy 2012!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neo-bahamuth (24. Juni 2011)

EinStift schrieb:


> Lapierre Spicy 2012!



Wow, das sieht scharf aus. Dazu noch ein Vollcarbon-Rahmen. geil


----------



## maggse (24. Juni 2011)

Hoffentlich nehmen sie dann XT Naben statt der Deore 525, welche beinahe Schrottwert besitzen. Hab nach einiger Zeit nach jeder Ausfahrt die Konen neu kontern müssen, da sich bei dem billigen Materialmix ständig die Kontermutter gelöst hat (trotz immer stärkeren fixierens). 
Eine günstige Alternative (seit ca. 1 Monat verbaut) ist der Nope Enduro 911 Laufradsatz, ist fühlbar steifer als der verbaute und ~400g leichter.

Lg,
maggse


----------



## neo-bahamuth (24. Juni 2011)

maggse schrieb:


> Hoffentlich nehmen sie dann XT Naben statt der Deore 525, welche beinahe Schrottwert besitzen. Hab nach einiger Zeit nach jeder Ausfahrt die Konen neu kontern müssen, da sich bei dem billigen Materialmix ständig die Kontermutter gelöst hat (trotz immer stärkeren fixierens).
> Eine günstige Alternative (seit ca. 1 Monat verbaut) ist der Nope Enduro 911 Laufradsatz, ist fühlbar steifer als der verbaute und ~400g leichter.
> 
> Lg,
> maggse



Das Problem hatte mein 216er auch.
Hab nun die laut knatternden Fulcrum Red Zone und bin damit sehr zufrieden.


----------



## TheMicha (24. Juni 2011)

Geiles Gerät das Carbon Spicy! 
Beim Preis werde ich aber wahrscheinlich Bauchschmerzen bekommen... ^^


----------



## Lainserver3000 (24. Juni 2011)

Gibt Forum Lapierre 2012 da sind dann mehr Bilder


----------



## Lainserver3000 (24. Juni 2011)

Ach ne Frage an euch:

Braucht jemand den LRS von meinem Spicy 516 von 2009? fÃ¼r 80â¬?  
Sind die Shimano m776 mit 20mm Steckachse vorn u Schnellspanner hinten (Enduro Version)
Liegt seit ca 1 Jahr bei mir rum


----------



## FireGuy (24. Juni 2011)

Das ist Centerlock Zeug oder?

edit: use google

centerlock kann ich nicht brauchen, sonst wärs nett gewesen.


----------



## Lainserver3000 (25. Juni 2011)

Sind Center Lock Laufräder mit Formula Scheiben sind noch in nem sehr guten Zustand glaube vorn hintern 185mm oder so


----------



## schlauchi (25. Juni 2011)

Die Laufräder würde ich wohl nehmen ;-)


----------



## rider1970 (25. Juni 2011)

Lainserver3000 schrieb:


> Ach ne Frage an euch:
> 
> Braucht jemand den LRS von meinem Spicy 516 von 2009? für 80?
> Sind die Shimano m776 mit 20mm Steckachse vorn u Schnellspanner hinten (Enduro Version)
> Liegt seit ca 1 Jahr bei mir rum



Fairer Preis,habe mittlerweile schon was anderes sonst würd ich zuschlagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlauchi (25. Juni 2011)

@Lainserver3000. Habe Dir eine PN geschickt.


----------



## agnes (25. Juni 2011)

das spicy...wow. leider bestimmt nicht als frame kit. bin leide rzu sehr ins mojo hd verschossen.


----------



## Gumpi (25. Juni 2011)

Ich will die Xt-Kurbel von meinem 08er Spicy entfernen!!
Hammerschmitt geht wg. Dem integrierten innenlager vom Spicy angeblich nicht,wie sieht es mit einer 2fach SaintKurbel aus?kann ich diese montieren oder gibt es mittlerweile lösungen um auch eine HS zu montieren?ich möchte das bike mehr in richtung FR bringen!
Ich blick da nicht ganz durch?
Bitte um hilfe


----------



## neo-bahamuth (25. Juni 2011)

Gumpi schrieb:


> Ich will die Xt-Kurbel von meinem 08er Spicy entfernen!!
> Hammerschmitt geht wg. Dem integrierten innenlager vom Spicy angeblich nicht,wie sieht es mit einer 2fach SaintKurbel aus?kann ich diese montieren oder gibt es mittlerweile lösungen um auch eine HS zu montieren?ich möchte das bike mehr in richtung FR bringen!
> Ich blick da nicht ganz durch?
> Bitte um hilfe



Ab den 2011er Rahmen kann man die HS montieren.
Saint 2-fach geht. Hab selber die SLX zweifach, die Saint war mir dann doch zuviel des Guten


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (25. Juni 2011)

Gumpi schrieb:


> Ich will die Xt-Kurbel von meinem 08er Spicy entfernen!!
> Hammerschmitt geht wg. Dem integrierten innenlager vom Spicy angeblich nicht,wie sieht es mit einer 2fach SaintKurbel aus?kann ich diese montieren oder gibt es mittlerweile lösungen um auch eine HS zu montieren?ich möchte das bike mehr in richtung FR bringen!
> Ich blick da nicht ganz durch?
> Bitte um hilfe



Wenn die XT-Kurbel noch in Ordnung ist, was spricht dagegen, nur die größeren beiden Kettenblätter durch ein 34,36 oder 38er Blatt und ggf. Bashring zu ersetzen?


----------



## Gumpi (26. Juni 2011)

@yeoldefritz 
Grundsätzlich spricht nichts dagegen,danke für die zügigen Antworten!!
Muss ich beim Bashguard auf etwas spezielles aufpassen,oder kann  Ich eig. Jeden nutzen?


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (26. Juni 2011)

Ich denke mal, solange der Bashguard von der Größe her zum Kettenblatt passt, haste freie Auswahl. Ich hab allerdings keinen dran, und mich deshalb nicht eingehend mit denen beschäftigt.


----------



## Bikedude001 (26. Juni 2011)

Gumpi schrieb:


> @yeoldefritz
> Grundsätzlich spricht nichts dagegen,danke für die zügigen Antworten!!
> Muss ich beim Bashguard auf etwas spezielles aufpassen,oder kann  Ich eig. Jeden nutzen?


Da past so ziemlich jeder drauf (NC.17, Blackspire, Truvativ, Race Face......).
Die meisten sind für 36Z. Wenn das KB kleiner ist macht das nichts. Größer wäre nicht so gut.


----------



## Lainserver3000 (26. Juni 2011)

Gut ich sehe mal schnell nach wegen der Pn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lp84 (26. Juni 2011)

apropos XT Laufradsatz. Hab auch noch ein nagelneues, nie gefahrenes Hinterrad und ein sehr gut erhaltenes Vorderrad abzugeben. Ist alles dabei, Schnellspanner, Nippelspanner und Adapter von Centerlock auf 6-Loch. 

und danke bikedude für den Tip mit der Blackspire Führung, passt deutlich besser als die shamam carbon.


----------



## avid49 (30. Juni 2011)

Habe mal wieder ein Problem mit meinem Lager im Spicy 2009!!Das Ding knatscht wie ein altes Sofa im Wiegetritt.Gibt es eine Möglichkeit das Innenlager ohne Beschädigung zu demontieren?


----------



## Freizeit-biker (1. Juli 2011)

Knacken im Tretlagerbereich:
da gibts einen eigenen Thread zu:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=528524


----------



## zwente (1. Juli 2011)

Gibt extra tools von shimano zum de und montieren! Ging richtig gut, aber ich würd se nicht kaufen, viel zu teuer....


----------



## Freizeit-biker (1. Juli 2011)

zwente schrieb:


> Gibt extra tools von shimano zum de und montieren! Ging richtig gut, aber ich würd se nicht kaufen, viel zu teuer....


Und da das Lagerghäuse aus Kunststoff ist besteht immer die Gefahr, dass das Gehäuse bei der Demontage bricht. 
Gut dass dsie seit diesem Jahr wieder ein BSA-Lager verbauen.


----------



## zwente (1. Juli 2011)

Lager soll doch eh getauscht werden, oder? Also ich hab da keine Probleme gehabt/gesehen und die Lager saßen echt stramm drinne! Der Austreiber sitz doch auch nicht auf Plaste auf, ich schau mir das Lager zuhause mal genauer an....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## avid49 (4. Juli 2011)

Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> Knacken im Tretlagerbereich:
> da gibts einen eigenen Thread zu:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=528524



Vielen Dank für den Tipp,es war die Schraube im Lager der Schwinge!
Neu mit Montage-Paste versehen und läuft wieder wie ein V8!


----------



## MightyMike (5. Juli 2011)

So ich habe seit letzter Woche auch ein Spicy 516, nach welcher Zeit kam bei euch das knacken ? Ich hab nämlich nichts feststellen können.


----------



## Papa Midnight (5. Juli 2011)

Das kommt recht zügig, da sich diverse Aluschrauben / Achsen stark setzen. Mach ich dir in 5 Minuten weg ;-) reicht so gerade für nen Kaffee.


----------



## MightyMike (5. Juli 2011)

@Papa, Kaffee ist immer gut


----------



## JENSeits (11. Juli 2011)

Hallo miteinander,

ich habe dann auch nochmal ein Anliegen. Ich mÃ¶chte mein Spicy jetzt auf 2-fach umrÃ¼sten und die Schaltung erneuern.
Ehrlich gesagt mag ich mir jetzt nicht nochmal den Thread durchlesen, also frage ich einfach mal:


Gefahren wird das Spicy auf teils lÃ¤ngeren StraÃenrunden, bergauf entspannt und hauptsÃ¤chlich bergab.
Momentan ist eine SLX-Kurbel montiert und hinten ein XT-Schaltwerk mit, ich glaube, langem KÃ¤fig.

Vorhanden ist ein neues 24er Kettenblatt und eine Shaman Enduro Carbon mit Taco-Bash und neue RÃ¶llchen fÃ¼rs Schaltwerk.


Was sollte ich fÃ¼r ein groÃes Kettenblatt nehmen?
- 36er oder 38er Blatt? 
- Reichen da die Steighilfen? Optimiert ist das 24er Blatt fÃ¼r 36er BlÃ¤tter. WÃ¼rde 38 auch funktionieren?
- Was brauche ich sonst noch?
- Was fÃ¼r eine Kassette? 11-34 // 11-36 // etc ??


Zudem brauch ich noch eine neue Kassette und Kette â bin also flexibel und eigentlich fÃ¼r alles offen.

Danke schon einmal fÃ¼r eure Hilfe
Liebe GrÃ¼Ãe

Jens


----------



## zwente (11. Juli 2011)

36 reicht eigentlich, 38 sollte auch klappen!
Bei der Kassette nicht größer als 34, eher 32,sonst haste nen Stein am Hinterrad!
Bashguard währe noch sinnvoll, ich hätte noch ein C4 von Blackspire abzugeben....

PS: mit Suchfunktion und Beiträge anstatt Themen anzeigen musste nicht den ganzen Fred durchlesen!


----------



## Haywood_Jablome (11. Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen!
Ich habe bei meinem Spicy das Problem dass die Inbus Schrauben der Kabelhalterungen am Unterrohr fest sitzen. Auch wiederholte WD-40 Bäder haben nichts gebracht und ich habe sogar einen Insert vom Drehmomentsschluss abgebrochen.
Das einzige was ich geschafft habe ist die Schrauben rund zu drehen. Ich überlege mir nun einen Torx Schlüssel in den Schraubenkopf rein zu hämmern, allerdings habe ich ein wenig Bedenken wegen der dünnwandigen Rohre beim Spicy.
Was meint ihr soll ich es riskieren oder hat jemand eine bessere Idee?


----------



## Vadze (11. Juli 2011)

Hallo liebe Spicygemeinde,
  nun will ich auch mal mein Baby vorstellen:

  Parts:
  Rahmen: Lapierre Spicy 316 (2010)
  Gabel: Fox Talas Rc2 Fit 160mm (2009)
  DÃ¤mpfer: Fox Float R High Volume (2010)
  Kurbel: Shimano Slx 10-fach
  Schaltwerk, Umwerfer, Kasette:  Shimano XT 10-fach (2011)
  Trigger: Shimano SLX (2011)
  Bremse: Formula The One (2009) Vorne: 203mm Hinten: 180mm
  Naben: Hope Pro Evo II (2011)
Felgen: Notubes ZTR Flow (2011)
  Schnellspanner: Hinten: Nc-17 10mm x 135mm
  Vorbau: Crank Brothers Iodine2
  Lenker: Sunline V two
Griffe: Crank Brothers Iodine
  Steuersatz: Acros Ai 22
Reifen: Maxxis Ardent 2,4

Gewicht 14,8 kg

  So ich denke das warâs dann erst mal, falls jemand Fragen haben sollte, stehe ich gerne zur VerfÃ¼gung. Geplant ist noch die Kurbel auf zwei KettenblÃ¤tter und Bashguard umzurÃ¼sten. Lg Vadze


----------



## MightyMike (11. Juli 2011)

Wo  sind denn da die Bilder geblieben ?


----------



## S1las (11. Juli 2011)

Hallöchen zäme,

ich hab seit neustem mit meinem Schwingenlager (über dem Tretlager) gewaltig Probleme. Es dreht sich nach jedem "Bergrunterstück" raus. Konterschraube wurde schonmal gewechselt (sofort wieder gebrochen), es wurde daraufhin neu eingeklebt und so weiter. Hat alles nicht geholfen. Gibt es vielleicht eine Lösung zu diesem anscheinend bekannten Lapierre Problem. Ich fahre ein Spicy 516 und bin abgesehen von dieser Tatsache eigentlich recht glücklich mit dem Bock. Ich habe jedoch nicht Lust nach jedem Downhill mein Lager reinzudrehen .

Gruß S1las


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vadze (11. Juli 2011)

Hmhm, irgendwie bekomme ich die Bilder nicht rein, ich arbeite dran ^^
So habe die Bilder in meinem Profil hochgeladen

Lg Vadze


----------



## Freizeit-biker (11. Juli 2011)

Haywood_Jablome schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> Ich habe bei meinem Spicy das Problem dass die Inbus Schrauben der Kabelhalterungen am Unterrohr fest sitzen. Auch wiederholte WD-40 Bäder haben nichts gebracht und ich habe sogar einen Insert vom Drehmomentsschluss abgebrochen.
> Das einzige was ich geschafft habe ist die Schrauben rund zu drehen. Ich überlege mir nun einen Torx Schlüssel in den Schraubenkopf rein zu hämmern, allerdings habe ich ein wenig Bedenken wegen der dünnwandigen Rohre beim Spicy.
> Was meint ihr soll ich es riskieren oder hat jemand eine bessere Idee?


Du hast in der Alu- Schraube ein Werkzeug ruiniert? Und warum einen Drehmomentschlüssel zum Schrauben lösen?
Hört sich erst einmal nach ungeeignetem Werkzeug an. 

Ich würde es erst einmal mit einem Linksausdreher versuchen. Warscheinlich musst du erst die Vertiefung der Imbus- Aufnahme der Schraube etwas tiefer ausbohren, damit der Linksausdreher packt.
Wenn der Ausdreher gepackt hat, dann gefühlvoll Kraft drauf geben und mit leichten Schlägen versuchen die Schraube zu lösen. Da brauchts aber schon einiges an Fingespitzengefühl. 
Im Zweifelsfall würd ich mich an einen erfahrenen Schrauber werden.  
Wenn die Schraube gar nicht raus gehen sollte: Aufbohren und ein Reparatur Gewinde einsetzen. 
Oder hat Lapierre da Gewindenieten verwendet? Dann kannst du den ganuzen Niet ausbohren und einen neuen Gewindeniet einsetzen. Vorher am besten das Tretlager ausbauen, damit die Reste, die nach Innen fallen, sich nicht zwischen Lager und Gehäuse verkeilen können.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (11. Juli 2011)

S1las schrieb:


> Hallöchen zäme,
> 
> ich hab seit neustem mit meinem Schwingenlager (über dem Tretlager) gewaltig Probleme. Es dreht sich nach jedem "Bergrunterstück" raus. Konterschraube wurde schonmal gewechselt (sofort wieder gebrochen), es wurde daraufhin neu eingeklebt und so weiter. Hat alles nicht geholfen. Gibt es vielleicht eine Lösung zu diesem anscheinend bekannten Lapierre Problem. Ich fahre ein Spicy 516 und bin abgesehen von dieser Tatsache eigentlich recht glücklich mit dem Bock. Ich habe jedoch nicht Lust nach jedem Downhill mein Lager reinzudrehen .
> 
> Gruß S1las


Ich hab zu dem Thema Knacken mal einen Thread gestartet. Da hab ich auch was zum Einsetzen der Schraube geschrieben.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=528524

Die alte Gewindesicherung muss auf jeden Fall von der Schraube und der Mutter runter. Dann muss da wieder frische Gewindesicherung drauf. Am besten Mittelfest, (rote Flüssigkeit)  und dann mit 18-20 Nm anziehen. 
Wenn Schrauben oder Mutter schon vermukst sind: --> Altmetall- Verwertung, der Lapierre- Händler deines Vertrauens sollte Ersatz beschaffen können.


----------



## Vadze (11. Juli 2011)

So habe Oben eine PDF angehängt.

Lg Vadze


----------



## MightyMike (11. Juli 2011)

Vadze schrieb:


> So habe Oben eine PDF angehängt.
> 
> Lg Vadze


 Schön


----------



## S1las (11. Juli 2011)

Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> Ich hab zu dem Thema Knacken mal einen Thread gestartet. Da hab ich auch was zum Einsetzen der Schraube geschrieben.
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=528524
> 
> Die alte Gewindesicherung muss auf jeden Fall von der Schraube und der Mutter runter. Dann muss da wieder frische Gewindesicherung drauf. Am besten Mittelfest, (rote Flüssigkeit)  und dann mit 18-20 Nm anziehen.
> Wenn Schrauben oder Mutter schon vermukst sind: --> Altmetall- Verwertung, der Lapierre- Händler deines Vertrauens sollte Ersatz beschaffen können.



Super, vielen Dank für die schneller Antwort


----------



## neo-bahamuth (11. Juli 2011)

Vadze schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Spicygemeinde,
> nun will ich auch mal mein Baby vorstellen:
> 
> So ich denke das wars dann erst mal, falls jemand Fragen haben sollte, stehe ich gerne zur Verfügung. Geplant ist noch die Kurbel auf zwei Kettenblätter und Bashguard umzurüsten. Lg Vadze



Sehr schick. Was ich mich allerdings Frage: deins ist bei gleichwertigen Teilen (deine Bremse ist auf jeden Fall noch besser *g*) gut 800g schwerer als meins.
Sind das die Reifen oder der LRS allg.? Wenn ich so über die Komponenten schaue kann ich da irgendwie nix finden, was schwerer ist als bei mir. Beide Reifen sollten eigentlich max 200-300g ausmachen gegenüber den RQ 2.2.


----------



## Vadze (11. Juli 2011)

Hallo Neo,

das ist eine gute Frage... Welche Pedale haste denn dran? Meine wiegen auch 580g, sind schon schwer, überlege die gegen Eggbeater zu tauschen  
Was die Reifen angeht, fährst Du die tubeless? Bei mir sind jedenfalls Schläuche drin.
Und die Ardent fallen irgendwie goß aus, kommen mir vor wie Muddys 2.5er
Sonst fällt mir eigentlich nichts mehr ein 

Lg Vadze


----------



## neo-bahamuth (12. Juli 2011)

Vadze schrieb:


> Hallo Neo,
> 
> das ist eine gute Frage... Welche Pedale haste denn dran? Meine wiegen auch 580g, sind schon schwer, überlege die gegen Eggbeater zu tauschen
> Was die Reifen angeht, fährst Du die tubeless? Bei mir sind jedenfalls Schläuche drin.
> ...



Tubeless kommt demnächst, die RQ 2.4 Tubeless sind grad nur schlecht lieferbar. Die Pedale sind in der Tat schwer, ich habe NC-17 Sudpin III S-Pro, da wiegt das Paar ca. 400g.

http://www.nc-17.de/de/produkte/pedale/pedal-sud-iii/
Dann würden Reifen + Pedale schonmal fast ein halbes Kilo ausmachen. Da kommt das auch so langsam hin. Naja, wirst eh net groß merken den Unterschied


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## inkon (12. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

habe mal ne doofe Frage:

Ist das Spicy 316 2011 nun Schwarz oder Grau?

Auf der Website von Lappiere isses Grau, aber auf den Fotos hier isses Schwarz.

thx


----------



## Haywood_Jablome (12. Juli 2011)

Haywood_Jablome schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> Ich habe bei meinem Spicy das Problem dass die Inbus Schrauben der Kabelhalterungen am Unterrohr fest sitzen. Auch wiederholte WD-40 Bäder haben nichts gebracht und ich habe sogar einen Insert vom Drehmomentsschluss abgebrochen.
> Das einzige was ich geschafft habe ist die Schrauben rund zu drehen. Ich überlege mir nun einen Torx Schlüssel in den Schraubenkopf rein zu hämmern, allerdings habe ich ein wenig Bedenken wegen der dünnwandigen Rohre beim Spicy.
> Was meint ihr soll ich es riskieren oder hat jemand eine bessere Idee?


*push* 
Wäre wirklich dankbar für jeden Input!


----------



## neo-bahamuth (12. Juli 2011)

inkon schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habe mal ne doofe Frage:
> 
> ...



Das auf den Fotos hier ist das 2010er 316, das war schwarz-weiß-orange. Das 2011er Spicy 316 ist silber-weiß mit roten Eloxalteilen.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (12. Juli 2011)

Haywood_Jablome schrieb:


> *push*
> Wäre wirklich dankbar für jeden Input!





			
				freizeit-biker schrieb:
			
		

> Haywood_Jablome schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Hallo zusammen!
> ...


Dann würde ich mal sagen, du bringst das Bike am Besten zum nächsten Bikehändler deines Vertrauens. 
Da hier keiner sonst antwortet wird wohl die Vermutung nahe liegen, dass ich dir bereits eine erschöpfende Antwort geliefert habe?


----------



## Haywood_Jablome (13. Juli 2011)

Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> Dann würde ich mal sagen, du bringst das Bike am Besten zum nächsten Bikehändler deines Vertrauens.
> Da hier keiner sonst antwortet wird wohl die Vermutung nahe liegen, dass ich dir bereits eine erschöpfende Antwort geliefert habe?


Sorry, tut mir leid, ich habe deine Antwort völlig übersehen! Ich glaube ich such zuerst mal den Optiker meines Vertrauens auf.

Einen vernünftigen Bikehändler mit Schraubergeschick habe ich leider nicht zur Hand, das ist auch der Grund weshalb ich alles selber mache... wenn danach schon alles im Arsch ist muss ich mich wenigstens nicht mehr über eine horrende Rechnung streiten.

Ich versuche mir mal einen Linksausdreher zu besorgen.

P.S. Drehmomentsschlüssel hatte ich gerade in der Hand, deshalb die Verwendung. Aber die Schraube habe ich ursprünglich ja auch mit dem Teil angezogen...


----------



## Freizeit-biker (13. Juli 2011)

Ein Links Ausdreher- Sortiment kann man immer gebrauchen. Lohnt sich auf jeden Fall. 
Wenn du eine neue Schraube einsetzt, dann mach auf jeden Fall Montage Paste oder wenigstens Fett drauf. Alu in Alu frisst sich gerne mal fest. Ich hab beim Losschrauben der Zughalter am Unterrohr auch immer die Bedenken, dass da was abreisst oder durchdreht. Die haben trocken eingesetzt ein sehr hohes Losbrechmoment.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 82statt96 (13. Juli 2011)

Hallo!

Sollte jemand Interesse an meinem Spicy 316, 2010er, bisher ca. 1.000 Km., haben, bitte ich um PN

Verhandlungsbasis: 1.300,-- EUR

Abholung bzw. Lieferung in Innsbruck / Umgebung, gerne auch im  Umkreis von 200 - 300 Km.

Grüße aus Tirol


----------



## schlafbambini (14. Juli 2011)

Rahmengröße?


----------



## 82statt96 (14. Juli 2011)

schlafbambini schrieb:


> Rahmengröße?




Sorry, habe ich vergessen - es ist ein "M"

Inzwischen verkauft....


----------



## stöpsel84 (22. Juli 2011)

Suche ein Lapierre spicy bike in rahmengröße s oder m.hätte im angebot nicolai ufo st in größe m neu aufgebaut


----------



## Matze1976 (27. Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

kennt jemand das Problem das sich Wasser im Rahmen sammelt?
Hab vor ein paar Tagen mein Bike aufs Vorderrad gestellt und da kam ne ordentliche Ladung Wasser vorn aus dem Lenkkopf raus!?!
Ist das normal? Hab zwar Wetterbedingt ein paar sehr nasse Touren hinter mir aber das hat mich doch sehr gewundert.

Gruß Matze


----------



## zwente (27. Juli 2011)

Japp - hab mir so nen tretlager geschrottet!
Nach Waschen oder Regentour einfach Sattel raus, un koppüber hinstellen wos trocken ist!


----------



## Matze1976 (27. Juli 2011)

Na prima hab mir doch so Mühe gegeben den Zug der Reverb zu verlegen...

Trotzdem Danke für die schnelle Antwort!
Matze


----------



## zwente (27. Juli 2011)

haste mal nen foddo von der Verlegung? Bin am überlegen von Kindshock auf Reverb zu gehen!

kannst auch die Kurbel abbaun wenns dir lieber ist ;-)


----------



## neo-bahamuth (27. Juli 2011)

Hab mal ne andere Frage: ich will mir noch ne fixe Sattelklemme kaufen sobald ich meine Reverb hab. Allerdings blick ich bei den Größen nicht durch, ob eine Sattelklemme da auch 31.8 sein muss oder die schon den Außendurchmesser angeben. Dann bräuchte mein Spicy (2010) eine 34,9er, sehe ich das richtig?


----------



## zwente (28. Juli 2011)

Richtig,
Klemme muss ja größer sein als der Stützendurchmesser!
Ich kann FRM empfehlen, leicht und hällt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freizeit-biker (28. Juli 2011)

Ich hab die Reverb am Zesty und die KS am Froggy. Die Leitungen habe ich  so verlegt, dass der Zug sich beim Versenken komplett nach vorn duchschiebt. Gibt hinten keine zusätzliche Schlaufen. 
Ich mach heute Abend mal ein paar Fotos von der Kabelverlegung.

Zum Them Entwässern, einfachste Möglichkeit: 
mittig unter demm Tretlage ein kleines Loch ins Tretlagergehäuse bohren, Gewinde schneiden und eine Schraube rein. Dann kann man regelässig die Schraube raus drehen und das Wasser kommt da raus, wo es sich eh sammelt.  Am Tiefestn Punkt des Rahmens. 

Bei den alten Stahlrahmen war das gängige Praxis. Bei Offener Zugverlegung z.B. bei Hardtails wird die Kabelführung in den meisten Fällen auch mit einer Schraube unter das Tretlager geschraubt. Da ist das Gewinde sogar serienmässig. 
Mein altehrwürdiger GIOS Rennrad- Rahmen hat untem Trtlager sogar richtige Rippen- Öffnungen.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (28. Juli 2011)

zwente schrieb:


> Richtig,
> Klemme muss ja größer sein als der Stützendurchmesser!
> Ich kann FMR empfehlen, leicht und hällt!



Danke. Ich brauch die halt in grün, da fällt die FRM leider weg. Gewicht ist mir egal, wird dann wohl eine DMR Grab 34.9mm.


----------



## zwente (28. Juli 2011)

ich glaube nicht dass ich während der Garantiezeit irgendein Loch Irgendwo reinbohren werde.
Is mM mit Schraube sogar umständlicher


----------



## neo-bahamuth (28. Juli 2011)

zwente schrieb:


> ich glaube nicht dass ich während der Garantiezeit irgendein Loch Irgendwo reinbohren werde.
> Is mM mit Schraube sogar umständlicher



Würde ich auch nicht, hatte aber selber nie Probleme mit Wasser, obwohl ich auch ganzjährig bei jedem Wetter mal damit fahre.

Da das Rad in der Wohnung steht, wird das Wasser aber evtl. auch besser raustrocknen.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (28. Juli 2011)

Das Wasser kommt zum grossen Teil als Kondeswasser zustande. Kalte Rohre in den warmen aber evtl. feuchten Abstellort des Bikes und schon sind die ersten Tropfen da. Als ich beim Zesty im April das Innenlage raus gebaut habe konnte ich erst mal einen Putzfeudel holen um die Werkstatt wieder trocken zu legen. 
Wenns kein Loch im Rahmen sein darf, dann hilft nur Sattelstütze raus. 
Bike auf den Kopf stellen und das Wasser über das Steuerrohr rauslaufen lassen ist nicht so der Hit. Die einzigen Lenkkopflager, die von Innen richtig gedichtet sind sind von Reset Racing. Bei den Übrigen sickert das Wasser dann schön in die Lager. --> Nächster Schaden vorprogrammiert.


----------



## FireGuy (28. Juli 2011)

Ja dieses Problem habe ich selber schon gehabt, zum Schluss war mehr Wasser im Steuerrohr als woanders, half nur Gabel raus und alles trockenlegen und mit viel Fett wieder eingebaut...  Nächstes mal werde ich die Übergänge zum Steuerrohr abdichten

ist halt ein Fail im Design...


----------



## Zearom (31. Juli 2011)

Bekommt man eigentlich von den Sattelklemmen dieses Schrift ab, ohne die Beschichtung zu beschädigen? ich wollte meine Originalsattelklemme ebenfalls gegen eine Schraubklemmung tauschen, nur mich stören echt die teilweise potthässlichen weißen Schriftzüge  auf den Klemmen.

(zugegeben, ein echtes Luxusproblem und ich bin echt happy keine anderen Probleme zu haben )


----------



## Bikedude001 (31. Juli 2011)

Was Neues am Start....


----------



## rider1970 (31. Juli 2011)

Bikedude001 schrieb:


> Was Neues am Start....



Gefällt
Ist auch ein "S" Rahmen,oder? Schöner Aufbau,vlt. noch ne Kefü...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (31. Juli 2011)

Ich finds optisch eher ein Flop.
Steht einfach unruhig da.


----------



## karsten13 (31. Juli 2011)

Bikedude001 schrieb:


> Was Neues am Start....



funktioniert das mir dem "Kondom" an der Reverb? Und wo bekommt man sowas her?

Danke und Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Bikedude001 (31. Juli 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Ich finds optisch eher ein Flop.
> Steht einfach unruhig da.



Kann dir versichern, dass es ganz ruhig an der Wand steht !

Der Neopren um die Reverb hält das Teil bei Matsch sauber. Ist ein Forkboot von Lizard Skin.
Den hab ich im Laden, sollte auch jeder andere Bikehändler besorgen können.


----------



## Zearom (31. Juli 2011)

Ansich schick, nur die Rote Kurbel ist too much rot  (mmn!)


----------



## neo-bahamuth (31. Juli 2011)

Zearom schrieb:


> Ansich schick, nur die Rote Kurbel ist too much rot  (mmn!)



Mir gefällts


----------



## JENSeits (31. Juli 2011)

Ich find einfach den Rahmendecor zuviel des Guten  
Aber ich bin mit meiner 08er zufrieden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neo-bahamuth (31. Juli 2011)

Naja, die Decals werden zumindest beim neuen 516 ja arg reduziert sein 
Und von Cube sind se noch weit entfernt *g*


----------



## Slash96 (3. August 2011)

Hi,

ich habe vorgestern meinen Fox Rp23 ausgebaut, weil ich die Dichtungen wechseln wollte. Dabei ist mir folgender "Riss" aufgefallen (s. Foto). Ehrlich gesagt habe ich mir den Rp23 vorher nie so genau angeschaut und bin nun etwas verunsichert. 

Vielleicht könnte mir ja jemand hier weiterhelfen, ob es sich um einen Defekt oder nicht handelt. Ansonsten muss ich am Wochenende mal die Bike-Händler abklappern und nach einem Rp23 suchen, um vergleichen zu können.

Für jeglichen Hinweis schonmal vielen Dank!


----------



## karsten13 (4. August 2011)

Slash96 schrieb:


> ich habe vorgestern meinen Fox Rp23 ausgebaut, weil ich die Dichtungen wechseln wollte. Dabei ist mir folgender "Riss" aufgefallen (s. Foto). Ehrlich gesagt habe ich mir den Rp23 vorher nie so genau angeschaut und bin nun etwas verunsichert.



Damit Du ruhig schlafen kannst: 

Ist mir nie aufgefallen, sieht bei meinen Fox-Dämpfern aber genauso aus.

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Slash96 (4. August 2011)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Damit Du ruhig schlafen kannst:
> 
> Ist mir nie aufgefallen, sieht bei meinen Fox-Dämpfern aber genauso aus.
> 
> ...



Danke! Dann kann ich jetzt beruhigt ins Bett gehen.


----------



## FireGuy (4. August 2011)

Das ist der Sicherungsring der äußeren Luftkammer. Der muss so sein sonst kann man den ja nicht montieren


----------



## neo-bahamuth (4. August 2011)

So meins ist nun etwas grüner geworden.
Race Face Atlas AM Lenker in grün, 20mm rise, 725mm breit. 290g (Serienlenker hatte 390g).

Dazu endlich Tubeless, wg. Preis und Verfügbarkeit Michelin Wild Rock'R 2.25 Advanced. 890 und 887g, exakt die Angabe von Michelin. Respekt.
Bei 2.5bar ist die Karkasse mit 58mm etwas breiter als die der RQ 2.2, aber nicht ganz so voluminös. Konnten auf der ersten Ausfahrt voll überzogen und die blöden Treppen können nun keinen Schlauch mehr killen 
Dazu noch ein Neoguard an der Gabel, weniger Mist im Gesicht


----------



## rider1970 (5. August 2011)

Du meintest sicher "voll überzeugen"


----------



## neo-bahamuth (5. August 2011)

rider1970 schrieb:


> Du meintest sicher "voll überzeugen"



äh ja natürlich ^^


----------



## rider1970 (5. August 2011)

Passt schon...
Schönes,stimmiges Rad auf jeden Fall


----------



## inkon (6. August 2011)

Hi,

ich habe mir ein 2011 316 in 42 zugelegt. meine größe liegt so bei 165cm und mein gewicht bei ca. 60kg.

das bike passt mir von der geo sehr gut.

muß ich mir bei meinem gewicht beim gelegentlichen bikepark besuch gedanken ums material machen?

wenn ich hier lese das manche fast doppelt so schwer sind ist klar das die leute auch freerider oder downhiller brauchen.

gilt das auch für mich leichtgewicht?

achja nochwas:

da beim spicy die sattelstütze ganz eingefahren noch etwas zu lang ist, wie weit kann ich beim 42ér rahmen die original sattelstütze kürzen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ye_olde_fritz (6. August 2011)

Soweit kürzen, dass sie ausgezogen mindestens bis zur Unterkante des Oberrohrs geht. Wenn die Stütze aber eine längere Mindesteinstecktiefe hat, dann auch nur soweit kürzen, dass diese weiterhin erreicht wird.


----------



## johness (8. August 2011)

inkon schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich habe mir ein 2011 316 in 42 zugelegt. meine größe liegt so bei 165cm und mein gewicht bei ca. 60kg.
> 
> ...



Die Frage hab ich mir auch schon öfters gestellt. Ich wiege auch um die 60kg. 
Eigentlich haben wir ja schon nen großen Vorteil was die Belastung des Materials angeht


----------



## zwente (8. August 2011)

Ich denk das kommt ausser aufs Fahrergewicht noch auf andre Sachen an,
Bikeparkbesuch kann viel dahiner stecken ... Ich würd jetzt nich unbedingt nen 5 Meter Drop mitm Spicy fahren ;-)
Ausserdem macht die Fahrtechnik viel aus....


----------



## JENSeits (8. August 2011)

Ich denke mit eurem Gewicht geht da schon einiges - da wird euch eher die Fahrtechnik einen Riegel vorschieben.
Meins hat auffer DH in Wibe bisher einiges überlebt. Klar baller ich nicht wie mit nem FR darunter, aber es reicht auf jeden Fall bei über 100kg


----------



## Freizeit-biker (8. August 2011)

Die Belastung ist sicherlich in gleicher Weise mit der Fahrtechnik wie mit dem eigenen Gewicht verbunden. 
Mit materialmordender Fahrweise bekommt man jedes Bike unabhängig vom Gewicht in die Knie. 
Ein 5 m Drop, (auch wenn ich den selber nicht springe) ist keine grosse Belastungen für das Material, wenn die Landzone steil genug ausgelegt ist. 
Mit 5 m ins Flat ruiniert es unabhängig vom Gewicht jedes Bike (wenn der Fahrer nicht vorher schon hin ist )


----------



## rider1970 (8. August 2011)

inkon schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich habe mir ein 2011 316 in 42 zugelegt. meine größe liegt so bei 165cm und mein gewicht bei ca. 60kg.
> 
> ...




Servus,
ich wahr kürzlich auch das erste Mal mit meinem Spicy im Park(Beerfelden). Fahre auch ein 316er in 42,wiege allerdings fahrfertig bei 174cm rund 90kg-Probleme gabs überhaupt keine. Fahre allerdings auch keine "heftigen" Sachen,da bin ich zu alt für und div. OP`s lassen grüssen...
Wie die Vorredner schon sagten hängt das ganze entscheidend von deiner Fahrtechnik ab,man kann sicher auch mit nem Spicy richtig rocken.Habe da neulich im Park einen Typen beobachtet der mit seinem Scratch wirklich Alles gefahren ist,inkl. Roadgaps usw. Respekt dachte ich mir,denn das Scratch würde ich jetzt auch nicht als Hardcore Freerider ansehen.Aber wie gesagt,die Fahrtechnik macht den Unterschied


----------



## zwente (8. August 2011)

@freizeit-biker:
Hast recht, nen perfekt gesprungener Drop in ne perfekt geschapte Landung is keine große Belastung, aber das hat man leider nicht immer.... 
Ich bin ma bei nem 2 Meter Ding über die Landung hinausgeflogen un das Fahrwerk war def. am Anschlag - hat zwar alles überlebt, aber auf Dauer würd ich das dem Bike nicht zumuten.... Dafür isses halt einfach nicht ausgelegt!

Aber um auf ikons Frahe zurückzukommen; probiers einfach aus, rantasten un schaun was so geht, ich glaube bevor wirklich der Rahmen des Spicys nachgibt haste quadratische Laufräder ;-) (ausser du Schraubs dir Deemax ran)


----------



## johness (8. August 2011)

Klar kommt es auf die Fahrtechnik an.
Aber wenn jetzt einer noch nicht viel aufm Kasten hat und 100kg wiegt ist er auf jeden Fall im Nachteil als wenn er nur 60kg wiegen würde.


----------



## zwente (8. August 2011)

johness schrieb:


> Aber wenn jetzt einer noch nicht viel aufm Kasten hat und 100kg wiegt ist er auf jeden Fall im Nachteil als wenn er nur 60kg wiegen würde.


 
hat ja niemand was andres behauptet ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## johness (8. August 2011)

Wollte es nur noch mal für alle zusammenfassen


----------



## neo-bahamuth (9. August 2011)

Sodele, nun ist auch noch die Reverb dran. Den Zug habe ich am Unterrohe verlegt und mit Kabelbinder einfach an die anderen Züge gelegt, ihn dann aber rechts am Steuerrohr vorbei geführt, dann den lenker max. nach links bewegt und dann die Kabelbinder fixiert.

Am Sattelrohr habe ich den SAG-Indikator gelöst, den Schlauch dann Richtung Dämpfer hin gelegt. Dadurch wölbt sich der Schlauch beim Einfahren nun schön nach hinten statt zur Seite und kommt mit nix in die Quere (und vor allem links am reifen vorbei, falls da überhaupt mal Kontaktgefahr besteht).


----------



## Darkwing Duck (9. August 2011)

Kannst du mal ein Bild von der Schlaufe im eingefahrenen Zustand machen?


----------



## neo-bahamuth (9. August 2011)

Darkwing Duck schrieb:


> Kannst du mal ein Bild von der Schlaufe im eingefahrenen Zustand machen?



Gerne doch:


----------



## JENSeits (9. August 2011)

Ist schon recht knapp, finde ich.
Nicht das sich die Leitung am Indikator verfängt und dann aufplatzt!

Hast du an den Stellen den Rahmen abgeklebt?


----------



## neo-bahamuth (9. August 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Ist schon recht knapp, finde ich.
> Nicht das sich die Leitung am Indikator verfängt und dann aufplatzt!
> 
> Hast du an den Stellen den Rahmen abgeklebt?



Äh ne, die ist mitm Kabelbinder überm Indikator fixiert. Panzertape mach ich ran wo relevant wenn ich erste Spuren seh.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (9. August 2011)

Augen auf im Straßenverkehr 

tschuldige  habs doch vorhin noch gelesen ...


----------



## neo-bahamuth (9. August 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Augen auf im Straßenverkehr
> 
> tschuldige  habs doch vorhin noch gelesen ...



Hehe hier darfste scho blind sein, da kannst keinen überfahren


----------



## JENSeits (9. August 2011)




----------



## Darkwing Duck (9. August 2011)

Hmm, da hätte ich aber doch Bedenken, dass sich die Leitung im Hinterreifen verfängt.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (9. August 2011)

Darkwing Duck schrieb:


> Hmm, da hätte ich aber doch Bedenken, dass sich die Leitung im Hinterreifen verfängt.



Ne, die wölbt sich gut 5cm links daran vorbei. Darauf hab ich extra geachtet 
Wenn man die weiter außen will, muss man die mitm Panzertape zur Mitte des Sattelrohrs )Vorderseite) hin fixieren.
Sieht man auf dem Foto nur nicht so gut.


----------



## Darkwing Duck (9. August 2011)

Ah, ok, man kanns wirklich nicht erkennen, dass da noch was klebt  Dachte halt, die Schlaufe bildet sich dort nur gerade so, weil die "Leitungsvorkrümmung" durch die eng aufgerollte Leitung in der Verpackung da zufällig gerade hinpasst 
Ich hätte allerdings trotzdem kein gutes Gefühl dabei, ist so doch schon eine recht lange Strecke ohne Leitungsführung.


----------



## Papa Midnight (10. August 2011)

Wir haben die auch schon ein paar mal exakt so verlegt. Geht problemlos. Klar sieht das seltsam aus, aber wohin sonst mit der Leitung?


----------



## neo-bahamuth (10. August 2011)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Wir haben die auch schon ein paar mal exakt so verlegt. Geht problemlos. Klar sieht das seltsam aus, aber wohin sonst mit der Leitung?



Jo, der erste Plan war unterm Oberrohr, aber da hätte man die Leitung kürzen müssen, der Schlauch hätte sich aber nach unten wölben können. Aber ob das besser gewesen wäre...

So wars auf jeden Fall in 5min erledigt. Probefahrt gibt es dann morgen 

Mit der neuen Kindshock wäre das natürlich besser, aber bis die dann tatsächlich zu kaufen ist 

Ich hab übrigens die 380mm Variante, Rahmengröße M.


----------



## Papa Midnight (10. August 2011)

Die KS Stütze gibts angeblich an Oktober. Aber selbst der Importeur ist davon nicht wirklich überzeugt.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (10. August 2011)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Die KS Stütze gibts angeblich an Oktober. Aber selbst der Importeur ist davon nicht wirklich überzeugt.



Naja, mal sehen, wie die Reverb den Winter übersteht 
Falls nicht, dann ab dem Frühjahr gibt es die sicher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 314 (11. August 2011)

Mein neues, schon in erster Ausbaustufe, mit Bashi+Kefü:


----------



## gerrit981 (13. August 2011)

Hallo Zusammen

über die SuFu habe ich nichts gefunden, daher hier meine Frage:

Wie bekomme ich die Schraube aus dem Hauptschwingenlager?
Die Kontermutter ab und dann rohe Gewalt?

Danke und Gruss
Gerrit


----------



## FireGuy (13. August 2011)

Ich bin jetzt auch einmal mit meinem Spicy im Park unterwegs gewesen. Bikepark Semmering ist ja nicht gerade der materialschonenste Park 
70kg voll ausgerüstet.
Ich fahre normal nicht sehr Materialschonend im Sinne von Linienwahl. Einfach über alles drüber was im Weg liegt.
Irgendwie habe ich schon gemerkt, dass das Bike dabei leidet, ausgeschlagene Dämpferbuchsen zeigen auch eher in die Richtung: 2-3 mal ok aber öfter bitte nicht


paar mal Park fahren sehe ich ansich nicht so das Problem: eher einen möglichen Crash in so einem Rockgarden. Bei der Aludose die das Spicy ist, könnte ich mir schon vorstellen dort den Rahmen total zu schrotten. Die FR und DH bikes sind einer massiver gebaut, wo dort eine Delle überbleibt kanns das Ende für das Spicy sein.
Klar kann einem das auf dem Trail auch passieren, aber in einem Park macht man einfach mehr hm durch hefiges Gelände.

Die Jumps oder Drops sehe ich auch nicht als Problem, solangs nicht direkt ins Flat ist.


----------



## S1las (15. August 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich wollte kurz fragen, ob jemand weiss welchen Durchmesser das Steuerrohr des Spicy 2008 hat . Vielen Dank schonmal.


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (15. August 2011)

Du meinst die Lagersitze? Die sind Zerostack (semiintegriert) 44mm in kurz ZS44. Oder meinst du, welche Gabelschäfte passen? Das wären dann 1 1/8 Zoll.


----------



## S1las (15. August 2011)

ye_olde_fritz schrieb:


> Du meinst die Lagersitze? Die sind Zerostack (semiintegriert) 44mm in kurz ZS44. Oder meinst du, welche Gabelschäfte passen? Das wären dann 1 1/8 Zoll.



Wegen den Gabelschäften. Ich hab naemlich vor die alte Gabel bei meinem (zukünftigen) Liteville 601 einzubauen. Bloed wäre nur gewesen wenn der Gabelschaft 1,5" gewesen wäre. Aber mit 1 1/8 dürfte das kein Problem sein . Nochmals danke für die Antwort.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (16. August 2011)

So ich suche ja noch immer einen ordentlichen Dämpfer, vorzugsweise sogar Stahlfeder, da habe ich nur eine Frage zum Fox Van RC:

Passen die Buchsen des verbauten Float von 2010 mit dem Van RC 2012? Und welcher Federhärte brauche ich bei fahrfertigen 90kg? Müsste laut dem Toxoholics Kalkulator für 30% Sag bei 400lbs liegen. Haut das hin? Oder doch lieber die 450er?


----------



## JENSeits (21. August 2011)

Hallo zusammen!

Neo ich kann dir leider nicht helfen sonder warte mit einer weiteren Frage auf 


Ich musste bei Belastung (besonders seitlicher) feststellen, das mein Hinterbau knackt. Ich hab wieder auf den gerissenen Bolzen getippt aber der war es nicht. Ich habe nur eine Erklärung:

Das Lager Bremsseitig, also links, über dem Tretlager dreht sich kein Stück mehr. Kann das die Ursache sein? Ich bekomme die Schrauben am Umlenkhebel nicht los. Das kann ja auch nicht normal sein?!

Wenns das Lager ist, kann ich das selbst auswechseln? Ich habe mir auf jeden Fall schonmal 2 bestellt!



LG und ein großes Danke schonmal für alle Antworten!
Jens


----------



## Lainserver3000 (21. August 2011)

Hallo @ All

Eine Frage zum Dämpfer am Spicy 516 (2009) hab den Druck auf über xc (Sag) eingestellt.
Trotzdem federt der Dämpfer viel zu weit ein.
Schon bei Wurzelpasagen oder etwas gröberen Bodenwellen is der Ring schon bei 1cm vorm Ende.
Aber dann geht es auch kaum weiter.
Fühlt sich auch bei aufeinander folgenden Unebenheiten irgendwie überfordert an(durch das zu viele einfedern).
Zugstufe ist bis auf 2 Klicks voll offen.

Ist das i O.?


MfG Marcus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surprise11 (21. August 2011)

Hallo
Hab ein Lapierre Spicy 516 mit der Formula RX1. HAb das Rad wieder mal fürs Auto zerlegt, und siehe da, als ich das Vorder Rad wieder einsetzte, ging die Bremse nicht mehr. Ich kann den Hebel bis zum Griffbewegen, aber sie Bremst nicht? Was kann es da haben. Kolben bewegen sich, aber der Griff ist leichter zu betätigen als sonst.
Mfg Klaus


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (21. August 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Ich bekomme die Schrauben am Umlenkhebel nicht los. Das kann ja auch nicht normal sein?!
> 
> Wenns das Lager ist, kann ich das selbst auswechseln? Ich habe mir auf jeden Fall schonmal 2 bestellt!


Die Schrauben sind recht fest angezogen und mit Schraubensicherung versehen, aber man bekommt sie raus. Es braucht nur Inbusschlüssel mit langem Hebel/Griff, ein wenig Überwindung und mehr Kraft als man eigentlich aufwenden möchte. 

Die Lager sitzen im Umlenkhebel. Ich habe sie mit einer 6-Kant-Schraube, Mutter und Unterlegscheiben ausgepresst. Das Einpressen ging dann recht einfach.


----------



## rider1970 (21. August 2011)

surprise11 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Hab ein Lapierre Spicy 516 mit der Formula RX1. HAb das Rad wieder mal fürs Auto zerlegt, und siehe da, als ich das Vorder Rad wieder einsetzte, ging die Bremse nicht mehr. Ich kann den Hebel bis zum Griffbewegen, aber sie Bremst nicht? Was kann es da haben. Kolben bewegen sich, aber der Griff ist leichter zu betätigen als sonst.
> Mfg Klaus



Luft im System.Fahr mal ein paar Meter mit dem Rad und zieh dabei immer mal wieder am Bremshebel-dann sollte sich das Problem bald erledigt haben(ist zumindest bei meinem Spicy so,wenn das Rad mal über Nacht aufm Kopf stand zur Gabelschmierung). Wenn nicht muss das System entlüftet werden!


----------



## JENSeits (21. August 2011)

Danke erstmal! 
Also ich habe mir die kleine Schraube (Kopf auf Bremsseite) mal genauer angeschaut - der war schon schön rund von innen - da ist mit Imbus nichts mehr zumachen 

Unten am Umlenkhebel bewegt sich mit einem 24nm Drehmomentschlüssel rein gar nichts. der sperrt wegen den 24nm. schraube ist mit 18-20 angegeben 
eine einfach gegen die pfeilrichtung lösen?




ye_olde_fritz schrieb:


> Die Schrauben sind recht fest angezogen und mit Schraubensicherung versehen, aber man bekommt sie raus. Es braucht nur Inbusschlüssel mit langem Hebel/Griff, ein wenig Überwindung und mehr Kraft als man eigentlich aufwenden möchte.
> 
> Die Lager sitzen im Umlenkhebel. Ich habe sie mit einer 6-Kant-Schraube, Mutter und Unterlegscheiben ausgepresst. Das Einpressen ging dann recht einfach.


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (22. August 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Danke erstmal!
> Also ich habe mir die kleine Schraube (Kopf auf Bremsseite) mal genauer angeschaut - der war schon schön rund von innen - da ist mit Imbus nichts mehr zumachen


Du meinst die obere Lagerung am Rahmen, oder? Die kleine Sicherungsschraube, die in den größeren roten sitzt? Die wirst Du wohl oder übel irgendwie da raus bekommen müssen, sonst kommste nicht weit. Im schlimmsten Fall den Schraubenkopf komplett ausbohren, sodass nur noch der Gewindestift übrig bleibt. Dann kannst du die große Schraube auf der anderen Seite raus schrauben und anschließend mit ner Grippzange den Stift entfernen.



JENSeits schrieb:


> Unten am Umlenkhebel bewegt sich mit einem 24nm Drehmomentschlüssel rein gar nichts. der sperrt wegen den 24nm. schraube ist mit 18-20 angegeben
> eine einfach gegen die pfeilrichtung lösen?


Die unteren Schrauben sind ja von innen eingeschraubt, der Inbusschlüssel setzt also nicht am Schraubenkopf an, sondern an der "Spitze". Zum Lösen musst Du den Schlüssel im Uhrzeigersinn drehen. Ich weiss nicht, wie viele Nm es bei mir waren, aber der Schlüssel hat schon ein wenig geflext.


----------



## JENSeits (22. August 2011)

Danke schonmal für die guten Ausführungen!
Ja die meinte ich.

Ich werde mal nen Kumpel bitten mir zuhelfen - der hat bei sowas den Durchblick.
Ich habe mir jetzt mal die 6209RS Lager ebstellt. Die gehören unten in die Kettenstreben.

Habe ich das richtig verstanden, dass die unteren Schrauben von innen gelöst werden müssen und nicht von außerhalb des Rahmen? Die Bits des Drehmos greifen natürlich nicht ganz so tief, daher meine Frage.


Großes danke nochmal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ye_olde_fritz (22. August 2011)

Neenee, die unteren Schrauben sehen ja so aus: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Die Schraubenköpfe sitzen innen, da wo das Dämpferauge ist. Die Bits setzt du außen an, nur ist dort bei diesen Schrauben das Gewinde. Deswegen musst du sie im Uhrzeigersinn lösen und gegen den Uhrzeigersinn festschrauben.


----------



## JENSeits (22. August 2011)

Danke, werds so versuchen und berichten


----------



## JENSeits (22. August 2011)

Oben die Schraube bekomme ich mit Torx einschlagen nicht raus.

Die unteren bekomme ich uach nicht raus. Habe es erst mit einem Schruabenzieheraufsatz für die 6Knat probiert, bei dem habe ich das Plastik allerdings in der Hand zerbröselt. Zu schwach gedreht habe ich also nicht ...

Ich hoffe ein Kumpel kann mir schnell helfen und mit anpacken / die Schrauben rausbekommen.



LG Jens


----------



## Watson221 (22. August 2011)

Hallo,

ich fahre seit gut einem halben Jahr ein 2008er 316 Spicy und bin mehr als zufrieden. Ich würde allerdings gern über kurz oder lang eine andere Gabel einbauen, hab aber bisher keine Größenangaben zum Gabelschaft des 08er Modells gefunden. Ich vermute, es ist noch kein konischer Schaft verbaut? Kann jemand helfen?

Weiterhin würde mich interessieren, ob jemand von Euch Erfahrung mit einem Crankbrothers Iodine oder Opium Laufradsatz gemacht hat? Von der Optik her, finde ich die extrem scharf...


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (22. August 2011)

Gabel: 1 1/8"-Schaft


----------



## Watson221 (22. August 2011)

ye_olde_fritz schrieb:


> Gabel: 1 1/8"-Schaft




Ok. Danke!


----------



## zwente (24. August 2011)

hier mal ein Update von meinem Bike, leider kommt die Farbe nich wirklich rüber, desshalb das Bild mitm Dämpfer noch dabei....


----------



## MightyMike (24. August 2011)

schönes Teil, was für Bremsen hast du ? Ich habe manchmal das Gefühl dass meine Formulas R1/RX mit den 180mm Scheiben auf meinem Spicy ein bischen unterdimensioniert sind...


----------



## JENSeits (24. August 2011)

Er hat da Formula Oro K24 mit 185er Scheiben drauf, wenn ich mich nicht irre.

Ich kann dir zu Shimano raten. Ich habe meins ne Ecke schwerer gemacht mit 2* 203er XT-Scheiben und den Saints dazu. Das bremst dir die Augen aus dem Kopf, egal bei welchem Wetter und wielange du schon schleifen lässt!

Das HR saß mir in Willingen ein wenig schief drin und es hat den gesamten Tag geschliffen und trotzdem habe ich die Bremse nicht zum Faden gebracht mit meinen nackischen 100kg.


----------



## MightyMike (24. August 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Er hat da Formula Oro K24 mit 185er Scheiben drauf, wenn ich mich nicht irre.
> 
> Ich kann dir zu Shimano raten. Ich habe meins ne Ecke schwerer gemacht mit 2* 203er XT-Scheiben und den Saints dazu. Das bremst dir die Augen aus dem Kopf, egal bei welchem Wetter und wielange du schon schleifen lässt!
> 
> Das HR saß mir in Willingen ein wenig schief drin und es hat den gesamten Tag geschliffen und trotzdem habe ich die Bremse nicht zum Faden gebracht mit meinen nackischen 100kg.



GOIL  Gewichtsmässig kommen wir aufs gleiche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zwente (24. August 2011)

Jepp ist ne k24, aber vorn ne 200er, hint ne 180!
Bis auf bisher ne defekte Dichtung sind die bisher stressfrei!
Hab aber auch >20kg weniger  ;-)


----------



## JENSeits (24. August 2011)

soo ich glaube der Fehler ist definitiv das eine alte Kugellager in der Kettenstrebe Bremsseitig. Das macht keine 45° mehr 
Das Antriebsseitige klingt eher nach Sperrklinken als nach Kugellagern.

Das wirds also sein


----------



## rider1970 (24. August 2011)

@zwente
Schönes Spicy,wie bist du mit dem Dhx zufrieden,deutliche Verbesserung zum Float R/Rp 2 ??


----------



## MightyMike (24. August 2011)

Jungs ich habe noch eine Frage zu dem LRS an meinem Spicy 516, kann man auf die Fulcrum Red Zone ein Drahtreifen montieren ? Denn bei längeren Touren mache ich mir Sorgen wenn ich einen Platten kriegen sollte, einen Schlauch kann ich flicken beim dem Tubeless habe ich keine Ahnung...







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## tebis (25. August 2011)

Nimm einfach einen Schlauch mit. Bei Defekt Ventil aus der Felge schrauben und wie bei Drahtreifen gewohnt verfahren.

Am besten vorher mal zu Hause probieren. Die Tubeless-Schlappen sind mitunter etwas schwer von der Felge zu bewegen.

tebis


----------



## MightyMike (25. August 2011)

Danke für die Antwort, trotzdem würde mich interesieren, ob die Red Zones ein Drahtreifen abkönnen... ein Flikzeug nimmt im Backpack weniger Platz ein als Schläuche. Und wenn ich am Sella Ronda und am Garda bin, da freue ich mich schon über jeden gesparten Gramm.


Frage 2, wenn ich schon dabei bin.

Mir ist gestern aufgefallen, dass ich von (ich denke es kommt von hinten) ein geräusch höre was man als knacken oder klicken bezeichnen kann. Es hörte sich so an als, wenn ein Steinchen im Reifen steckt und wenn der dann auf Asphalt ankommt dann macht es so "klack, klack". Problem ist dass ich dieses Geräusch auch aufm Waldboden höre. Reifen habe ich abgesucht, war kein Steinchen da. Je nach dem wie schnell ich fahre, verändert sich auch die Frequenz des klackens. Steckachse habe ich auch abgecheckt. Hat jemand ne Idee was es sein kann ?


----------



## JENSeits (25. August 2011)

- Sitzt etwas in den Bremsscheiben?
- Federn der Bremsbeläge kontrollieren!
- Springt die Kette leicht über das Ritzel im Schaltwerk?


----------



## MightyMike (25. August 2011)

mit schalten habe ich keine Probleme, wenn ich das Hinterrad hochhebe und drehe ist dieses Geräusch weg, nur wenn ich drauf sitze kommt es wieder. Scheiben sind auch sauber..


----------



## Zearom (25. August 2011)

Ich hab ebenfalls ein Klicken irgendwo im Antrieb, ich such da auch noch ne Lösung für, bzw überhaupt erstmal die Ursache. Gefühlt kommt es aus Richtung Kurbel, und auch nur wenn pedaliert wird...

Wobei bei mir immernoch ein knacken irgendwo im Frontbereich herkommt... Naja, ich fürchte ich muss das Bike eh mal zum Papa M. bringen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MightyMike (25. August 2011)

...bei mir ist es auch wenn ich nicht pedaliere, werde es noch alles abchecken ansonsten auch zu Papa, wenn er zurück von der BikeExpo ist...


----------



## zwente (25. August 2011)

rider1970 schrieb:


> @zwente
> Schönes Spicy,wie bist du mit dem Dhx zufrieden,deutliche Verbesserung zum Float R/Rp 2 ??


 
definitiv, der Float war entweder hart wien stein oder schlug viel zu leicht durch (so kams mir vor)
der DHX ist fluffig und kommt trotzdem erst bei größeren Sachen wirklich bis an den Anschlag....


@Mike; ich würd dir empfehlen beim Tubeless zu bleiben, letzten Mointainking (Originalreifen) hab ich beim Reifenwechsel (wegen Verschleiss) gemerkt dass der Reifen locker 20 Durchstiche hatte, mein FA rear hat im Moment auch so 10 Durchstiche, ist aber 100% Dicht!


----------



## surprise11 (25. August 2011)

HALLO, @ MightyMike
War mit dem gleichen Rad in Saalbach auf der X line unterwegs, und hatte bei der 1 Abfahrt ein wenig Luft im Reifen drin, deshalb 2 x leichten Durchschlag  - ohne Probleme, aber den gedanken hatte ich auch schon.
Knacken tut meines auch immer wieder mal.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (26. August 2011)

MightyMike schrieb:


> Danke für die Antwort, trotzdem würde mich interesieren, ob die Red Zones ein Drahtreifen abkönnen... ein Flikzeug nimmt im Backpack weniger Platz ein als Schläuche. Und wenn ich am Sella Ronda und am Garda bin, da freue ich mich schon über jeden gesparten Gramm.



Generell können die das, aber Fulcrum empfiehlt generell, nur Tubeless zu montieren. Sehe auch nicht, warum man da nicht machen sollte. Kannst ja auch Tubeless Flickzeug mitnehmen. Wobei da dann evtl. ne Standpumpe brauchst, wenn den Reifen neu draufmachst  Ich hab immer nen Schlauch dabei.



Zearom schrieb:


> Ich hab ebenfalls ein Klicken irgendwo im Antrieb, ich such da auch noch ne Lösung für, bzw überhaupt erstmal die Ursache. Gefühlt kommt es aus Richtung Kurbel, und auch nur wenn pedaliert wird...
> 
> Wobei bei mir immernoch ein knacken irgendwo im Frontbereich herkommt... Naja, ich fürchte ich muss das Bike eh mal zum Papa M. bringen.



Hatte ich nach einem Jahr auch, war das Tretlager bei mir. Schnell neues reinpressen lassen und gut wars.



zwente schrieb:


> definitiv, der Float war entweder hart wien stein oder schlug viel zu leicht durch (so kams mir vor)
> der DHX ist fluffig und kommt trotzdem erst bei größeren Sachen wirklich bis an den Anschlag....



Nervt mich bei meinem Float auch, aber ich kauf mir nun demnächst den 2012er Fox Van RC Stahlfederdämpfer.


----------



## johness (26. August 2011)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> Nervt mich bei meinem Float auch, aber ich kauf mir nun demnächst den 2012er Fox Van RC Stahlfederdämpfer.



Ich spiele auch mit dem Gedanken mir einen neuen Dämpfer zu kaufen, da mir der Float einfach zu schlecht anspricht. Ich hoffe dass es nicht am Fahrwerk liegt.

@neo-bahamuth:
was war für dich der Grund den Fox Van zu nehmen?
Ich überlege schon die ganze Zeit den RS Vivid zu nehmen, der ist sau günstig.


----------



## Bikedude001 (26. August 2011)

Meine Frau fährt ein Spicy mit Vivid R2C2. Der funktionert bombig !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neo-bahamuth (26. August 2011)

johness schrieb:


> Ich spiele auch mit dem Gedanken mir einen neuen Dämpfer zu kaufen, da mir der Float einfach zu schlecht anspricht. Ich hoffe dass es nicht am Fahrwerk liegt.
> 
> @neo-bahamuth:
> was war für dich der Grund den Fox Van zu nehmen?
> Ich überlege schon die ganze Zeit den RS Vivid zu nehmen, der ist sau günstig.



Preislich am fast attraktivsten, der Vivid aber auch. Da bin ich mir nur mit den Buchsen nicht ganz sicher, von Fox auf Fox passen die ja garantiert.
Wobei die für RS auch passen müssten, oder? Der R2C läge noch etwas günstiger als der VAN.

Aber erst mal noch auf der Eurobike kucken.


----------



## rider1970 (27. August 2011)

Stahldämpfer hab´ich mir auch überlegt,aber ich möchte einfach vom Gewicht etwas "am Boden" bleiben. Mein Spicy hat schon ne recht schwere Stahlfedergabel drin,was ich mit dem leichteren Lrs ausgleiche(zumindest bild ich mir das ein).
Ein Stahlfederdämpfer in 216 wiegt halt schon rund 1kg,ein Fox Dhx Air oder der neue X-Fusion ca. die Hälfte...


----------



## johness (28. August 2011)

rider1970 schrieb:


> Stahldämpfer hab´ich mir auch überlegt,aber ich möchte einfach vom Gewicht etwas "am Boden" bleiben. Mein Spicy hat schon ne recht schwere Stahlfedergabel drin,was ich mit dem leichteren Lrs ausgleiche(zumindest bild ich mir das ein).
> Ein Stahlfederdämpfer in 216 wiegt halt schon rund 1kg,ein Fox Dhx Air oder der neue X-Fusion ca. die Hälfte...



Ja so gehts mir auch, habe auch das 216 mit der Domain.
Habe evtl. auch an den Vivid Air gedacht, bin mir aber insgesamt noch nicht so sicher, da ich erst angefangen habe mich mit diesem Thema zu beschäftigen.


----------



## rider1970 (28. August 2011)

johness schrieb:


> Ja so gehts mir auch, habe auch das 216 mit der Domain.
> Habe evtl. auch an den Vivid Air gedacht, bin mir aber insgesamt noch nicht so sicher, da ich erst angefangen habe mich mit diesem Thema zu beschäftigen.



Mit 216 habe ich die Dämpfereinbaulänge gemeint,nicht das Rad.Habe ein 316er,Einbaulänge bei den Spicy´s ist 216mm


----------



## johness (28. August 2011)

Ups 
Boah mein Bike wiegt jetzt auch schon einiges! Wenn ich mal die Kefü, die neuen Scheiben und die Pedale so draufrechne, komme ich bestimmt fast an die 16 kg. Ohne den ganzen Kram wiegt es ja schon 14,8.


----------



## rider1970 (28. August 2011)

Naja,leicht ist iwo relativ.Besser wärs ich würde selber 10kg abnehmen,als zu versuchen,das Rad für viel Geld um ein paar hundert Gramm zu erleichtern.
Gerade beim 216er haut auch die Domain ziemlich rein; aber meine 55 ist nicht soviel leichter-funzt aber 1A


----------



## HHorsTT (29. August 2011)

Hi Leute,
habe das gleiche Anliegen wie MightyMike:
Habe ein aktuelles 316er mit Serienausstattung und wiege mit Ausrüstung an die 90-95kg - hätte vorne gern mehr Bremsleistung. Meine frage is nun was für ne Bremsscheibe bei welchem Durchmesser ihr erfahrungsmäßig empfehlen könnt!
Bedankt 
Grüße Chris


----------



## rider1970 (29. August 2011)

Habe vorne an meiner 2010er RX auf ne 200mm- Scheibe umgebaut.Keine Probleme bisher,die grössere Scheibe ist deutlich spürbar.


----------



## Zearom (29. August 2011)

Ich habe bei meinem Spicy 316 von 2011 vorne auf eine 203er Hope Bremsscheibe gewechselt. Ursprünglich gewechselt, weil die alten RX Scheiben extrem gequietscht haben, aber der Zugewinn ist durchaus spürbar.


----------



## --bikerider-- (29. August 2011)

was meint ihr zu den neuen Laufrädern ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neo-bahamuth (29. August 2011)

Wo sind die Bremsscheiben?


----------



## --bikerider-- (29. August 2011)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> Wo sind die Bremsscheiben?



ist doch egal... hab die ja nur kurz ins Bike gesetzt... ums mal mehr oder weniger im Gesamten beurteilen zu können


----------



## JENSeits (29. August 2011)

optisch hats was


----------



## Rockshock (29. August 2011)

Ich finds geil!!!


----------



## neo-bahamuth (30. August 2011)

Jo farblich passts auf jeden Fall


----------



## blutbuche (31. August 2011)

ich find ´nicht , dass es farblich passt - aber is halt geschmacksache !!


----------



## slang (31. August 2011)

dafür passt der Kragen vom  Polohemd schön zum Rahmen.


----------



## blutbuche (31. August 2011)

... -- wie a... auf eimer  ..


----------



## tebis (31. August 2011)

Du hast Glück! Die Reifen sind nur unten platt 

Ansonsten hübsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikedude001 (3. September 2011)

Haben Modellinfos und Preise von der Eurobike mitgebracht...

 X-Flow 312     1999,-
  X-Flow 412     2699,-
  X-Flow 512     3199,-
  X-Flow 612     3899,-
  X-Flow 712     4899,-
  X-Flow 912     5999,-

  Zesty 214     1999,-
  Zesty 314     2499,-
  Zesty 514     3199,-
  Zesty 714     3999,-
  Zesty 914     4999,-

  Spicy 316     2299,-
  Spicy 516     3199-
  Spicy 916     5599,-

  Froggy 218     1999,-
  Froggy 318     2299,-
  Froggy 518     3499,-

  DH 720     3899,-
  DH Team  6499,-


----------



## derfreaker (3. September 2011)

spicy 516: aussattung auszug, was ich geshen habe (hing ziemich "hoch"):



-fox gabel (nicht absenkbar), slx shifter/kurbel mit "no name"-kefü,
-xt -schaltwerk und formula rx bremse 200/185 und verstellbarer, meschanischer?!? sattelstütze (lt. aussage von einem genervten mitarbeiter von lp ist die von fa. winora, auch beim 916er).
-gummierter kettenstrebenschutz
-optisch top, designtes finish und nochmals anders geformtes oberrohr (ausser der bashguard in farbe dunkelgrau)

spicy 316 modell war 2011 mein favorit)
-ohne versenkbare stütze
-domain gabel und, glaub ich, deore schaltwerk
-nicht mehr so interesant wegen der "fast durchgängig weissen" farbe (wem`s gefällt?!?)


----------



## rider1970 (3. September 2011)

Na,willst du auch wechseln vom Freak zum Spicy?


----------



## Papa Midnight (3. September 2011)

Das 516 ist der Brüller! Überhaupt legen LP für 2012 ganz schön eins vor!


----------



## MightyMike (3. September 2011)

so ich habe in der bucht 2 203 noname scheiben + adapter bestellt, 17â¬ pro stÃ¼ck, kamen scheiben von tektro und das ding bremst jetzt wie ne sau !!!!


----------



## neo-bahamuth (3. September 2011)

Von mir au no Infos zu den neuen Spicies:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8686511&postcount=40


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (3. September 2011)

das silberne 516 ist heiss !!!!!!


----------



## JENSeits (4. September 2011)

Ich hätte da noch etwas von Donnerstag 



Über Kommentare, Likes und Feedback (natürlich auf der Videoseite) würde ich mich sehr freuen!
Viel Spaß beim schaun!


----------



## rider1970 (7. September 2011)

Schönes Video
Schaltwerk wieder dran?


----------



## JENSeits (8. September 2011)

Danke!
Ich hab mir die Tage vom Kumpel nen gebrauchtes XT geholt. Nur eingestellt ist es noch nicht


----------



## lp84 (15. September 2011)

hier ma mein spicy!!


----------



## JENSeits (15. September 2011)

sehr schön!

Sind das normale Flow's oder spezielle?


----------



## lp84 (15. September 2011)

genau, sind die normalen flows. Waren mir ein wenig zu grau, weshalb ich ihnen Aufkleber spendiert hab.


----------



## Rockshock (20. September 2011)

Hey Leute

Was sagt ihr zu den neuen (2012) Spicy(s)? Optisch und technisch gesehen?
Grüsse


----------



## random (21. September 2011)

If anyone is interested ... 2000â¬ + 200â¬ for Reverb+selle italia slr+thomson seatclamp

complete list of gear available


- Lapierre Spicy 916 2009 large (carbon swingarm) 3 years of warranty left
- Fox 160 VAN RC2 kashima 2011 1 1/8
- Fox RP2 (serviced)
- Cane Creek ZS3
-  SLX direct mount
- 2xXTR shifter/ jagwire kevlar/ carbon shifter clamp
- Shimano Saint medium cage
- SedeÅ¾na opora NukeProof warhead 27.2 + alu/plastic adapter na 31.6 (oÅ¾ja opora se potopi globlje v spicy okvir)
- SedeÅ¾na objemka Thomson 31.6
- QR SedeÅ¾na objemka Hope (2010) 
- Shimano XT M776 UST wheelset
- Maxxis 2.35 HR L.U.S.T.
- SLX kaseta
- 203/180 Slx CL 
- 203/203 XT 6hole 
- adapterji shimano 203 PM front, 203/180 IS=>PM
- 2x  xtr/nukeproof enduro brake pads
- bashguard 36T Straitline 12-sided black 
- Chainguide Blackspire Stinger black
- SLX cranks,36T + 20T (mountain goat ALU)
-Prodigy Tinkie Winkie - red
- imbus/torx black alu chainring bolts
- Krmilna opora Chromag Ranger 40mm black
- Hope head doctor black
- Rock Shox Reverb 31,6 (125- 420 )
- KMC chain

Bike is in Slovenia

more info on email udovic.saso(a)gmail.com


----------



## Rockshock (23. September 2011)

Hey Leute

Was sagt ihr zu den neuen (2012) Spicy(s)? Optisch und technisch gesehen?
Grüsse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 6TiWon (24. September 2011)

Rockshock schrieb:


> Hey Leute
> 
> Was sagt ihr zu den neuen (2012) Spicy(s)? Optisch und technisch gesehen?
> Grüsse


916: klasse bike, optisch und technische ausstattung preislich jenseits von gut und böse für weit über 5 dicke scheine

an dem 516 spicy: alivio zahnkranz  und eine no name mechanisch verstellbare sattelstütze . dann fliegt das aktuell gute "316" aus dem programm

und wird durch ein mehr oder wenig gut gepimptes "316er" ersetzt mit bockschwerer gabel und deore shifter, die eh nix mehr kosten


----------



## neo-bahamuth (24. September 2011)

6TiWon schrieb:


> 916: klasse bike, optisch und technische ausstattung preislich jenseits von gut und böse für weit über 5 dicke scheine
> 
> an dem 516 spicy: alivio zahnkranz  und eine no name mechanisch verstellbare sattelstütze . dann fliegt das aktuell gute "316" aus dem programm
> 
> und wird durch ein mehr oder wenig gut gepimptes "316er" ersetzt mit bockschwerer gabel und deore shifter, die eh nix mehr kosten



Naja, der die Alivio Kassette hält wenigstens ne Weile, wobei ich nach Verschleiß bei meinem 216 wie an allen Rädern die SLX gekauft hab. Die Sattelstütze ist angelich von Winora, wenn mich nicht alles täuscht.

Was mir gefällt, ist das LP endlich Abstand von den Talas-Gabeln genommen hat und normale Floats verbaut. Mein einziger Kritikpunkt am 516 sind die Laufräder: die Fulcrum Red Zone wie letztes Jahr wären leichter und besser, dazu Tubeless.
Ansonsten ist das Rad, wie ich es mir auch aufbauen würde. Beim Schaltwerk würde aber wg. zweifach vorn ein Mittleres reichen. Saint oder SLX.

Naja und die Farbe des 516 ist richtig schön. Das 916 ist ein Traum, aber zu teuer. Das neue 316 finde ich soweit auch in Ordnung, aber da hätte es auch ein mittleres Schaltwerk getan. Zur Elixir 3 Bremse kann ich nix sagen, wird aber wohl weniger Ärger als die RX bei einigen Leuten machen.

Momentan würde ich mir ein 316 kaufen und da statt dem Float nen Vivid Coil R2C, ein mittleres Schaltwerk und ne Remotestütze anbauen, dann wäre ich da glücklich


----------



## 6TiWon (24. September 2011)

na dann hab ich ja mit "meinem" bikehändleer noch ein paar verbesserungen/änderungen zu bequatschen, bevor es denn kommt.


----------



## rzr1911 (24. September 2011)

Will mich dann auch mal als Spicybesitzer und heimlichen Mitleser outen 

Habe das gute Stueck vor 2 Monaten von Marki als Rahmengabelkit abgekauft, nachdem mein Hardtailrahmen den Geist aufgegeben hat und zu dem Zeitpunkt den GroÃteil der Teile erstmal notgedrungen uebernommen. Verbaut waren: 
Rahmen und Gabel vom Spicy
Shimano M445 Bremsen
MTX 33 Felgen auf Veltec DH Naben mit 2mm Speichen
3*10 XT Antrieb (komplett)
Kindshock 950i SattelstÃ¼tze

und das Ganze sah dann so aus:




Nachdem mir der Lenker mit dem Lenkwinkel und der Geo zu schmal war und auch die Bremsen mit dem Radl und dem neuen Einsatzgebiet leicht Ã¼berfordert waren kam dann heute das langersehnte Upgrade =) vom Postboten:
Shimano Saint Shadow Schaltwerk mittelang
Shimano Saint Bremsen
Easton Havoc DH Lenker in 75cm und Orange
ne neue XT-Kasette und Kette
und kommende Woche gibts dann noch die orangen Schrauben, Kabelkreuze und die Hopenabe aus Bielefeld,sowie den Saintshifter (aktuell nen geliehener Deore) und die e13 LS+ KeFÃ¼ mit Bashguard 

Zum Fahren: Das Spicy ist einfach ne Bergziege trotz der 160mm hinten und das Grinsen bergab ist glaube ich wirklich im Radl eingebaut ... es geht nicht weg! Was ich mich frage ist ob man die 200mm Scheiben bei den Saintbremsen braucht? Ich bin heute mit den aktuellen XT Scheiben (180v und 160h) gefahren und wie mir alle sagten, ist die Saint einfach nur ne Macht... Einfingerbremse vom Feinsten und dabei schon nach paar Metern butterweich dosierbar!

â¬: AusfÃ¼hrliche Bilder gibts dann Morgen gegen Abend noch nachgeliefert, meine Kamera ist mit meiner Schwester verschwunden...


----------



## agnes (24. September 2011)

das schaut doch schon mal gut aus^^
viel spass mit dem neuen radl.

das neue 916 ist wirklich ein traum. der preis ansich ok gegenüber den anderen top herstellern. aber mal ehrlich...über fünf scheine für ein bike? schade das es kein frame kit vom 916 gibt.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (24. September 2011)

agnes schrieb:


> das schaut doch schon mal gut aus^^
> viel spass mit dem neuen radl.
> 
> das neue 916 ist wirklich ein traum. der preis ansich ok gegenüber den anderen top herstellern. aber mal ehrlich...über fünf scheine für ein bike? schade das es kein frame kit vom 916 gibt.



Naja, von BMC zB gibt es ein Trailfox mit den Easton Haven Carbon Laufrädern, das kostet sogar knapp 8000. Da sind 6000 Für Vollcarbon Enduro, XTR, The One und normale Easton Haven bei Lapierres Preisgestaltung echt ok 

Aber ja, ein Rahmenkit wäre ein Traum.


----------



## rzr1911 (25. September 2011)

ja, mit einem rahmenkit koennte ich mich anfreunden


----------



## skatmann (25. September 2011)

Hei, habe heute am Spicy 2008 die Kurbel zerlegt. Was für eine ist da verbaut. Wollte eine SLX 3 fach haben für Pressfit. 3 fach wird dann wieder auf 2 fach bit bash zuückgebaut. kenn einer die genau bezeignung dafür? MfG Stefan


----------



## MightyMike (25. September 2011)

Heute bei Tour bei Fulcrum Redzone hinten Speiche hinten gerissen, krach wie beim Zusammenstoß von zwei Autos, plötzlich brutaler Schmerz auf der Kniekehle. Irgendwie hat mich die Speiche erwischt. Fazit: lila Kniekehle und 8er im Hinterrad, ziemlich doller sogar, wie kann sowas nur sein ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rider1970 (25. September 2011)

MightyMike schrieb:


> Heute bei Tour bei Fulcrum Redzone hinten Speiche hinten gerissen, krach wie beim Zusammenstoß von zwei Autos, plötzlich brutaler Schmerz auf der Kniekehle. Irgendwie hat mich die Speiche erwischt. Fazit: lila Kniekehle und 8er im Hinterrad, ziemlich doller sogar, wie kann sowas nur sein ?



Darf eigentlich garnicht sein sowas! Hast du nen fetten Sprung oder ne üble Abfahrt gerockt? Ich meine in irgendeinem Magazin mal gelesen zu haben,das die Fulcrums im Saison-Dauertest nicht wirklich gut abgeschnitten haben...waren glaub ich auch mehere Sätze im Test.
Gute Besserung erstmal


----------



## MightyMike (25. September 2011)

rider1970 schrieb:


> Darf eigentlich garnicht sein sowas! Hast du nen fetten Sprung oder ne üble Abfahrt gerockt? Ich meine in irgendeinem Magazin mal gelesen zu haben,das die Fulcrums im Saison-Dauertest nicht wirklich gut abgeschnitten haben...waren glaub ich auch mehere Sätze im Test.
> Gute Besserung erstmal



eben überhaupt nicht, ist beim fahren durch flaches Gelände passiert aufm Wanderweg


----------



## neo-bahamuth (26. September 2011)

skatmann schrieb:


> Hei, habe heute am Spicy 2008 die Kurbel zerlegt. Was für eine ist da verbaut. Wollte eine SLX 3 fach haben für Pressfit. 3 fach wird dann wieder auf 2 fach bit bash zuückgebaut. kenn einer die genau bezeignung dafür? MfG Stefan



Du nimmst eine SLX und lässt das beiliegende Lager einfach weg. Die aktuellen Shimano MTB-Kurbeln passen da alle.




MightyMike schrieb:


> Heute bei Tour bei Fulcrum Redzone hinten Speiche hinten gerissen, krach wie beim Zusammenstoß von zwei Autos, plötzlich brutaler Schmerz auf der Kniekehle. Irgendwie hat mich die Speiche erwischt. Fazit: lila Kniekehle und 8er im Hinterrad, ziemlich doller sogar, wie kann sowas nur sein ?



Wie alt waren die Laufräder? Wenn kein Ermüdungsbruch, dann ist vllt. was in die Speichen gekommen? Ich hatte bei anderen System-LRS mit Edelstahlspeichen auch schon Brüche, aber da hat mich nie die Speiche angesprungen oder es gleich das Rad zerlegt. Schon merkwürdig. Würde mich damit auf jeden Fall bei Fulcrum melden.


----------



## MightyMike (26. September 2011)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> Wie alt waren die Laufräder? Wenn kein Ermüdungsbruch, dann ist vllt. was in die Speichen gekommen? Ich hatte bei anderen System-LRS mit Edelstahlspeichen auch schon Brüche, aber da hat mich nie die Speiche angesprungen oder es gleich das Rad zerlegt. Schon merkwürdig. Würde mich damit auf jeden Fall bei Fulcrum melden.




ich habe das Radl im Juli gekauft


----------



## neo-bahamuth (26. September 2011)

MightyMike schrieb:


> ich habe das Radl im Juli gekauft



Hmm also der LRS ist bis 109kg ausgelegt und steckt eigentlich einiges weg. Wenn da nix in die Speichen kam würde ich wohl davon ausgehen, dass eine Speiche schon beschädigt war.

Und selbst wenn, ich hab einen Mavic Crossride mal noch ein paar Woche mit einer fehlenden Speiche gefahren, ohne dass sich die Felge verformt hätte. Und das bei nackig 80kg.


----------



## Kenny_K (26. September 2011)

Hallo!

Gerne möchte ich mein Lapierre Spicy 216 (Modelljahr 2011) mit exakt derselben, originalen Kettenführung nachrüsten die am 2011er Spicy 516 serienmäßig montiert ist.
Könnte mir daher jemand der ein 2011er Spicy 516 hat mitteilen, welche Kettenführung an seinem Bike verbaut ist (Fabrikat, Modellbezeichnung, Modelljahr)?
Durch diese Umrüstung werde ich auch gleich auch auf zwei Kettenblätter und Bashguard umrüsten, so wie das beim 516er eben auch realisiert wurde.

Vielen Dank für Eure Auskunft !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikedude001 (26. September 2011)

Hol dir doch ne Blackspire. Die verkaufen wir für 30,- Euro und funktionieren bestens am Spicy.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (26. September 2011)

Jo die hab ich auch, geht 1a.


----------



## 6TiWon (27. September 2011)

Frage: hat das neue 516(2012er modell) naben mit centerlock bremsscheibenaufnahme?
wollte mir einen anderen lrs(den da:http://superstar.tibolts.co.uk/product_info.php?cPath=31&products_id=342) daraufmachen und brauch dann doch evtl. noch andere scheiben mit 6-loch aufnahme...


----------



## neo-bahamuth (27. September 2011)

6TiWon schrieb:


> Frage: hat das neue 516(2012er modell) naben mit centerlock bremsscheibenaufnahme?
> wollte mir einen anderen lrs(den da:http://superstar.tibolts.co.uk/product_info.php?cPath=31&products_id=342) daraufmachen und brauch dann doch evtl. noch andere scheiben mit 6-loch aufnahme...



Gute Frage:

ALEX FR30 32 holes Black, LAPIERRE DH 20 mm 32 Holes Black, SHIMANO Freehub FH-M788 XT for 12x142mm Thru Axle K-SMAX75A

und bei Bremse rear brake FORMULA RX PM180*CL*, aber nur bei der Hinteren.

Und die FH-M788 ist eine Centerlock-Nabe, aber die wird auch nur hinten eingesetzt.
Vorne aber eine Lapierre OEM Nabe, die klingt für mich eher nach 6-Loch.

Sprich: hinten zu 100% Centerlock, vorne eher 6-Loch, warum auch immer.


----------



## Splash (29. September 2011)

Mal eine Frage zu den Dämpfern beim Spicy 2011 - haben die einen speziellen Tune oder sind die frei mit anderen Dämpfern tauschbar? 

Bei einer Testfahrt gefiel mir das 316er eigentlich schon sehr gut, allerdings hätte ich gerne einen blockierbaren Dämpfer. Da die Preise ja aktuell sehr interessant sind, überlege ich das 316er zu nehmen und den Dämpfer gegen einen RP2 oder RP23 zu tauschen.


----------



## Bikedude001 (29. September 2011)

Splash schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage zu den Dämpfern beim Spicy 2011 - haben die einen speziellen Tune oder sind die frei mit anderen Dämpfern tauschbar?
> 
> Bei einer Testfahrt gefiel mir das 316er eigentlich schon sehr gut, allerdings hätte ich gerne einen blockierbaren Dämpfer. Da die Preise ja aktuell sehr interessant sind, überlege ich das 316er zu nehmen und den Dämpfer gegen einen RP2 oder RP23 zu tauschen.



Die sind schon speziell angepasst. Wobei Dämpfer mit mittlerem Tune ganz gut funktionieren. 
Würde aber empfehlen, dass du den Originalen ohne Plattform probierst.
Könnte mit gut vorstellen, dass der Wunsch nach einer Plattform abebbt.
Zu den Naben, habe selber nicht so genau hingeschaut. Sobald das erste Spicy im Laden aufschlägt, werde ich berichten.


----------



## JENSeits (29. September 2011)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> hinten zu 100% Centerlock, vorne eher 6-Loch, warum auch immer.



Ich kann mir das jetzt auf der Arbeit nicht anschauen, aber

.. weil sie 09 reichlich 6-Loch VR gefertigt / gekauft hatten und die jetzt noch mit weg müssen. Preispolitik


----------



## neo-bahamuth (29. September 2011)

Jo klar, das sind Lapierre OEM Naben, da werden die einige am Lager haben 
Dennoch komisch.


----------



## Lainserver3000 (29. September 2011)

Hi Leute,
Wollte fragen ob jemand von euch weiß wo man die Sram X0 Schaltung/trigger von 2010 in blau her bekommt?


http://www.frosthelm.de/frosthelm/content/e2357/e5349/e5351/IMG_6640.JPG
da ist sie abgebildet.

Vielen Dank für Antworten.


mfg


----------



## Splash (29. September 2011)

Bikedude001 schrieb:


> Die sind schon speziell angepasst. Wobei Dämpfer mit mittlerem Tune ganz gut funktionieren.
> Würde aber empfehlen, dass du den Originalen ohne Plattform probierst.
> Könnte mit gut vorstellen, dass der Wunsch nach einer Plattform abebbt.



Eine Testfahrt mit dem 2011er 316 hatte ich schon gemacht und gerade bergauf scheint mein Tritt nicht rund genug zu sein, so dass der Dämpfer zum Wippen neigt. Da resultiert der Wunsch nach einem blockierbaren Dämpfer her. Ansonsten ging das aber schn überraschend gut für 160mm .. 

A propos - Hinterachse war X12?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 6TiWon (1. Oktober 2011)

@splash: hinterradachse ist syntace x-12 steckachse (12x142mm), dann noch ne frage: welche farbe haben die eloxierten teile beim 516 sicy:seh ich dass auf den bildern richtig: so goldgrün
da ich mir einen lrs mit hope 2evo naben und mavic felgen aufbaue( n werde), suche ich noch die passenden, am besten in der gleichen farbe (erkenne es auf den bildern, die auch neo-bahamuth geschossen hat nicht so richtig). hab leider geburtsmässig was an meiner optik

gruss


----------



## Bikedude001 (1. Oktober 2011)

Die Eloxteile am 516 sind grün. Die Naben gibbet aber nicht in grün.
Silber, gunsmoke oder schwarz würde ganz gut passen...


----------



## Splash (1. Oktober 2011)

Super, danke - bin nun seit heute auch glücklicher Besitzer eines 2011er Modell´s


----------



## LAPIERRE-SPICY (2. Oktober 2011)

hi ich hab eine frage ich möchte mir eig. für mein spicy 216 (42)eine ks i900 holen 
wollte aber mal fragen ob die ganz rein passt oder wie viel übersteht ???
Danke


----------



## Splash (2. Oktober 2011)

Eine Frage, die mir heute so aufkam - weiss jemand, was sich hinter den Lapierre Hubs wirklich verbirgt? Ich unterstelle einfach mal, dass das einfach nur gelabelte Naben eines anderen Herstellers sind oder bin ich falsch?

Sonst bin ich heute nach der ersten Testrunde im heimischen Gefilde schon mal sehr begeistert, aber auch hier werde ich den Float R wohl gegen einen anderen Dämpfer tauschen, der auch blockierbar ist. Gibt es da gute Erfahrungen mit bestimmten Dämfern in Verbindung mit dem Spicy oder sollte ich da auf den bewährten RP2 gehen?


----------



## 6TiWon (3. Oktober 2011)

Bikedude001 schrieb:


> Die Eloxteile am 516 sind grün. Die Naben gibbet aber nicht in grün.
> Silber, gunsmoke oder schwarz würde ganz gut passen...


na dann "rauchende colts"...


----------



## remedy72 (4. Oktober 2011)

Servus,

das Spicy find ich seeehr interessant...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Folgende Fragen tun sich mir jedoch auf: 

1. Hat das Spicy Bikeparkfreigabe (würde es dort nicht fahren wollen, wiege jedoch 103kg, fahre gern schnell & downhilllastig weswegen es schon stabil sein sollte/müsste)
2.Wie ist die Steifigkeit des Rahmens, ebenso des Hinterbaus?
3.Was hat es mit dem Verbindungsstück zwischen Dämpfer und Umlenkhebel auf sich, ist das nur ein "Platzhalter" um verschiedene Dämpferlängen einbauen zu können? Bei den 2011 Modellen ist der Dämpfer direkt am Umlenkhebel verschraubt, was mir besser gefällt.


Grüße


----------



## neo-bahamuth (4. Oktober 2011)

remedy72 schrieb:


> 1. Hat das Spicy Bikeparkfreigabe (würde es dort nicht fahren wollen, wiege jedoch 103kg, fahre gern schnell & downhilllastig weswegen es schon stabil sein sollte/müsste)
> 
> Grüße



Generell ja, bei 103kg wäre ich da aber vorsichtig bzw. würde eher zum Froggy tendieren. Lapierre rechnet die Freigaben soweit ich weiß immer mit Systemgewicht 100kg. Bei Dir sind das aber dann mit Rad und Ausrüstung / Kleidung locker 120kg.


----------



## remedy72 (4. Oktober 2011)

Schätzt du das Spicy eher in Richtung "filigran" oder "robust" ein? Das Unterrohr/Oberrohr/Steuerrohr sehen mMn recht stabil aus und auch der Hinterbau scheint eine stabile Konstruktion zu sein. 
Drops würde ich mit dem Bike höchstens im Bereich max 2m machen wollen.  Das Froggy ist für Fahrer mit Schrittlänge 90+ vermutlich nicht wirklich gut(bergauf) fahrbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neo-bahamuth (4. Oktober 2011)

Das Spicy ist scho robust. Im Vergleich zum Froggy wirkt der Frosch nochmal ein ganzes Stück robuster. Ich wäre halt wie gesagt wegen der 100kg Systemgewicht bei LP vorsichtig und würde für hauptsächlich bergab dann eher zum Froggy greifen. Aber klar, bei der Schrittlänge wirst auch bergauf keinen Spaß mit dem Froggy haben haben.


----------



## remedy72 (4. Oktober 2011)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> Ich wäre halt wie gesagt wegen der 100kg Systemgewicht bei LP vorsichtig



Meine 5kg Übergewicht könnte ich durch eine Ernährungsumstellung in jedem Fall gut abnehmen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Nach meiner Rechnung käme ich dann in voller Montur/Nass auf ca. 107-108 kg, sollte also kein Ding sein es als Enduro/Freeride Light zu nutzen. 

Liest hier jemand mit ähnlichem Gewicht um 100kg mit? Würd mich sehr über ein paar Erfahrungsberichte freuen


----------



## surprise11 (4. Oktober 2011)

Hallo
Also 2m Drops is eh schon nimmer schlecht, bei einer verpatzten Landung, wirst das Rad sicher aufs äußertste vordern wenn nicht sogar killen.
Der Rahmen is sicher stabil, aber trotzdem sehr leicht, bzw dünnes Alu.
Mfg


----------



## tebis (5. Oktober 2011)

remedy72 schrieb:


> Meine 5kg Übergewicht könnte ich durch eine Ernährungsumstellung in jedem Fall gut abnehmen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hab das Spicy 916 2010. Wiege nackisch´ 90kg, dh. ich komme mit Klamotten, Schuhen, Rucksack, Protektoren, Helm etc. sicherlich auch auf >100kg. Bis jetzt habe ich nichts Nachteiliges feststellen können. Drops bis 1,5m (nicht ins Flat!!!!) hat das Spicy bis jetzt klaglos mitgemacht.

Gruß

tebis


----------



## merino (5. Oktober 2011)

Hi remedy72,

ich bringe nackt ca. 97kg bei 1,98m auf die Waage. Das Spicy lebt zwar noch, ich fahre aber eher "nur" noch Endurostrecken damit. Eine Zeit lang bin ich auch viel gesprungen (max. ca. 5 Meter weit, 1 Meter hoch und eher flache Landung). Das scheppert ganz schön. Die Dämpfer sind an der Grenze und mein nachgerüsteter LRS (EN 521, Hope pro II, Dt comp.) macht das am Hinterrad nicht mehr mit, d.h. dauernd Achter und leichte Höhenschläge. Ich fahre allerdings auch nicht wirklich sauber (Typ nasser Sack). Mir ist das Spicy zu schade dafür.
Kurz und bündig: Nimm bei deinem Gewicht etwas stabileres, wenn Du auch im Bikepark Spaß haben willst oder Richtung Downhill gehen willst.

Gruß


----------



## neo-bahamuth (5. Oktober 2011)

Gestern bei meinem Händler war zufällig ein 110kg Hüne mit seinem Spicy 316 da. Das Rad machte bisher alles locker mit, aber die Fox Float 36 ist am Ende, ebenso langsam auch der Float Dämpfer. Die Holme sind verzogen und die Gabel klackt schon recht stark und arbeitet auch nicht mehr sauber. Wobei ich dessen Fahrstil auch nicht kenne. Aber er ist halt groß und schwer.

Wenn es ein Spicy sein soll, würde ich da zumindest auf Stahlfederung zurückgreifen, die kann das sicher besser ab. Je nach Modell haben die Spicy aber zumindest schonmal die Alexrims FR30 Felgen, die stecken einiges weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## remedy72 (5. Oktober 2011)

Danke für die Antworten!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Das ist halt sowieso so ne sache: ab einem bestimmten gewicht sind 16cm federweg mit den entsprechenden federelementen einfach zu wenig/bieten keine reserven und dann wirken die kräfte eben zu sehr auf den rahmen ein. Im grunde bräucht ich wohl eher stabile 18cm federweg, nur wer will damit noch touren fahren? Zudem ist es nicht gerade einfach einen entsprechenden rahmen zu finden (sitzwinkel, kinematik, sattelauszugslänge). Btw: ist das Spicy für zb die totem zugelassen? Mit vivid air hinten und einer gabel al a totem (leicht getravelt, straff abgestimmt) hätte man da, zumindest was die federelemente betrifft, wahrscheinlich mehr reserven. 

Zur zeit fahre ich die Lyrik rc2dh auf u turn umgebaut, ist zweifelsohne eine gute gabel doch desöfteren frag ich mich schon ob die vielleicht irgendwann einfach wegbrechen wird. Ein Lrs mit den alexrims wollte ich mir sowieso aufbauen lassen, von daher würds passen.


ich möcht mit dem bike eigentlich nur hometrails rocken und alpine enduro-hochtouren machen aber fahre ungern technisch sondern lasse es einfach gerne laufen (um so schneller um so besser). Dabei ist es eben wichtig dass das bike nicht zu schwer wird und noch gut bergauf geht. Die Bikeparkfreigabe dient mir nur als sicherheit, ist vielleicht auch kopfsache. Ich bin jetzt 1,5 jahre einen rahmen gefahren der all diese kriterien erfüllt hat und dann trotzdem nicht stabil genug gewesen ist.

@merino
Noch ne frage: bei 1,98m welche schrittlänge hast du und lässt es sich noch gut bergauffahren (sattelüberstand)? Lässt sich im Spicy eine sattelstütze gut versenken? (ich habe Sl 94cm)


Grüße


----------



## rider1970 (5. Oktober 2011)

remedy72 schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> das Spicy find ich seeehr interessant...
> 
> ...



Zu 1.
Lt. meinem Händler hat das Spicy die Bikeparkfreigabe.Das ganze ist halt wie immer ne Frage der eigenen Fahrtechnik.Jemand der nen sauberen Fahrstil hat und Sprünge sauber landet kann natürlich schwerer sein und höher springen wie die Kollegen(mich eingeschlossen) bei denen es mit den Fahrkünsten nicht so doll aussieht. Ich war jetzt selbst mit meinem Spicy dreimal im Park - ohne Probleme.Fahre aber auch keine"grossen" Sprünge-dafür bin ich zu alt und vorsichtig

Zu 2.
Würde ich als absolut ausreichend bezeichnen.Fahre ein 2010er mit LRS Mavic Crossline

Zu 3.
Kann ich leider nix sagen


----------



## remedy72 (5. Oktober 2011)

rider1970 schrieb:


> Zu 1.
> Lt. meinem Händler hat das Spicy die Bikeparkfreigabe.Das ganze ist halt wie immer ne Frage der eigenen Fahrtechnik.Jemand der nen sauberen Fahrstil hat und Sprünge sauber landet kann natürlich schwerer sein und höher springen wie die Kollegen(mich eingeschlossen) bei denen es mit den Fahrkünsten nicht so doll aussieht. Ich war jetzt selbst mit meinem Spicy dreimal im Park - ohne Probleme.Fahre aber auch keine"grossen" Sprünge-dafür bin ich zu alt und vorsichtig
> 
> Zu 2.
> ...


Thx
Kannst du noch was dazu sagen wie es sich bergaufkurbeln lässt?


----------



## rider1970 (5. Oktober 2011)

remedy72 schrieb:


> Thx
> Kannst du noch was dazu sagen wie es sich bergaufkurbeln lässt?



Sehr ordentlich,würde ich sagen.Längere Anstiege sin auf jeden Fall machbar.Der hinterbau ist zwar nicht völlig wippfrei,aber das Ganze hält sich doch sehr in Grenzen.


----------



## remedy72 (5. Oktober 2011)

Hört sich gut an! Frag mich halt wie sichs dann mit Schrittlängen um die 90cm verhält.


----------



## merino (6. Oktober 2011)

@remedy72
Schrittlänge ist in deinem Bereich; habe den genauen Wert vergessen und gerade nichts zum messen. Bergauffahren geht auf jeden Fall gut.
Wie rider1970 schon meinte, wippt der Hinterbau leicht. Ist aber nicht schlimm. Sattelüberstand habe ich ganz gut (keine Ahnung wie viel), stört mich aber nicht im Geringsten und habe auch keine Rückenprobleme. Zur Stütze: Fahre eine ältere (2009?) Kindshock i900, die sich theoretisch ganz versenken lässt. Ich klemme 
sie aber immer bei ca. 4cm im Sitzrohr fest. Bei ganz eingefahrenem variablem Teil stört sie mich so bei keiner Abfahrt / Aktion.

Viele Grüße


----------



## hannaham (6. Oktober 2011)

Hi,
möchte mir auch gern ein spicy zulegen, bin aber noch nicht sicher wegen der rahmengröße, super günstig würde ich jetzt ein S(42) bekommen, was meint ihr: mit 1,74 cm zu klein? (schrittlänge ca 83 cm)...  
lg, hanna


----------



## 6TiWon (6. Oktober 2011)

moinsen hannaham, könnt ah bissel zu klein sein, bin selbst 173 mit 78er schrittlänge, bin selbst schon am überlegen wegen einmem "m"-rahmen.
musst halt mal ne probefahrt machen. frage:ist das ein 011er oder schon ein 012er bike. und welches modell 316, 516? und was ist günstig?


----------



## rider1970 (6. Oktober 2011)

hannaham schrieb:


> Hi,
> möchte mir auch gern ein spicy zulegen, bin aber noch nicht sicher wegen der rahmengröße, super günstig würde ich jetzt ein S(42) bekommen, was meint ihr: mit 1,74 cm zu klein? (schrittlänge ca 83 cm)...
> lg, hanna



Das ist-wie immer- eine Frage der persöhnlichen Vorlieben. Willst du das Rad überwiegend zum Tourenfahren im "gemässigten" Gelände nehmen,würd ich ein "M" nehmen. Bist du eher der Freund von "heftigerem" Terrain und gelegentlichen Bikeparkeinsätzen bei immer noch guter Tourentauglichkeit würde ich das "S" nehmen. Bin selbst 1,74m,Sl 81cm und fahre auch ein "S"-passt prima.Habe seinerzeit auch ein "M" gefahren zur Probe,aber das war mir irgendwie zu "sperrig".Ausserdem sind meine Beine nicht lang genug,wenn man mal unfreiwillig absteigen muss,das macht dann mächtig aua...


----------



## hannaham (7. Oktober 2011)

danke für eure antworten! 

wäre 2011er 316 oder 516, preis: 316 um 1916 eur; 516 um 2679 eur. einsatzbereich: gemäßigte touren mit großem abfahrtsanteil  das ein oder andere endurorennen wär auch noch gut.. 

lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 6TiWon (7. Oktober 2011)

hannaham schrieb:


> danke für eure antworten!
> 
> wäre 2011er 316 oder 516, preis: 316 um 1916 eur; 516 um 2679 eur.


316er:nehmen, besser geht es nicht...


----------



## DonPhilippe86 (9. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

kann mir jemand sagen wie sich der Umwerfertyp (low/high direct mount, clamp,...) nennt, der an einem 2009er Spicy 916 verbaut ist?

Danke


----------



## Darkwing Duck (9. Oktober 2011)

Das sollte E-Type sein.


----------



## DonPhilippe86 (9. Oktober 2011)

E-type mit Press fit Innenlager? Kommt mir bissl komisch vor.
Sieht für mich eher nach direct mount aus, oder? Und was hat es mit S1 und S3 auf sich?

Auf was ich eigentlich hinaus will, welcher Sram x9 Umwerfer würde hier passen?

danke


----------



## TheMicha (9. Oktober 2011)

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit alternativen Dämpfern im Spicy? Ich denke da z.B. an einen Rock Shox Vivid Air oder Monarch Plus. Vielleicht sogar Stahlfeder...
Sinn des ganzen ist es dem Spicy mehr Downhillqualitäten zu verleihen, da ich weder mit der Talas noch mit dem RP2 besonders glücklich bin.


----------



## Slash96 (9. Oktober 2011)

DonPhilippe86 schrieb:


> E-type mit Press fit Innenlager? Kommt mir bissl komisch vor.
> Sieht für mich eher nach direct mount aus, oder? Und was hat es mit S1 und S3 auf sich?
> 
> Auf was ich eigentlich hinaus will, welcher Sram x9 Umwerfer würde hier passen?
> ...



Ans Spicy passt der Shimano E-Type Umwerfer. Statt ans Montageblech wird der Umwerfer aber direkt an den Rahmen geschraubt.

Die Direct Mount Sram Umwerfer passen nicht, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere.

PS: Habe kurz nachgeschaut. Bei Sram ist Direct Mount S3 kompatibel zu E Type. Ich hatte mal versucht einen X.7 S3 Bottom Pull an mein '08er Spicy zu montieren, allerdings ohne Erfolg. Der Seilzug beim Sram verlief seitenverkehrt zum Shimano Umwerfer, so dass die Anlenkung nicht funktionierte. Ich weiß allerdings nicht, ob beim 916 '09er Spicies dies auch so ist.


----------



## DonPhilippe86 (10. Oktober 2011)

Schade. Ich hätte das Bike gerne mit Sram aufgebaut. Und die Schaltung vorn und hinten mischen ist ja auch irgendwie blöd, wo´s mir doch vor allem um die Schalthebel geht.

  Aber vielleicht kann noch jemand bestätigen dass es beim 09er 916er auch nicht funktioniert. Eventuell hilft ja das Bild.

  Danke


----------



## Splash (10. Oktober 2011)

Entweder Shimano E-Type Umwerfer mit SRAM Hebeln und SRAM Schaltwerk kombinieren oder auch ein SRAM Umwerfer umbauen. AFAIK soll das mit den Direct Mount Umwerfern von SRAM gehen, hab mir das aber bei dem Spicy noch nicht so genau angeschaut (habe ein 2011er Modell) ...

Ich denke auch gerade über diese beiden Varianten nach und wollte mein Spicy auf SRAM 2x10 umbauen ...


----------



## neo-bahamuth (10. Oktober 2011)

Also das 916 Modell 2011 hat zumindest einen SRAM Umwerfer:

SRAM X0 2x10S DirectMount BottomPull


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splash (10. Oktober 2011)

Da ich mir bei meinem 316 2011er auch gerade ein wenig unsicher war, war ich gerade mal schauen. Mein Umwerfer ist wohl auch direkt montiert, also ohne Blech. Kann ich davon ausgehen, dass ich dann jegliche SRAM DirectMount auch montieren kann? Oder muss ich auf spezielle Shimano gehen?

Hintergrund ist, dass ich gerne auf SRAM 2x10 umbauen möchte und vorne 22/36 fahren möchte.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (10. Oktober 2011)

Splash schrieb:


> Da ich mir bei meinem 316 2011er auch gerade ein wenig unsicher war, war ich gerade mal schauen. Mein Umwerfer ist wohl auch direkt montiert, also ohne Blech. Kann ich davon ausgehen, dass ich dann jegliche SRAM DirectMount auch montieren kann? Oder muss ich auf spezielle Shimano gehen?
> 
> Hintergrund ist, dass ich gerne auf SRAM 2x10 umbauen möchte und vorne 22/36 fahren möchte.



Ich vermute mal, dass ein Spicy 916 eine identische Aufnahme zu den anderen Modellen hat, also sollte ein SRAM DirectMount BottomPull generell passen für 2011.


----------



## Splash (10. Oktober 2011)

Hmm .. ist was dran, wobei sich mir dann die Frage stellt, in welcher Geschmacksprichtung, sprich High Direct oder Low Direct und ggf Spec 1, 2 oder 3 ... geht doch nichts über klare Standards ...


----------



## JENSeits (10. Oktober 2011)

Splash schrieb:


> geht doch nichts über klare Standards ...



... von denen es inzwischen viel zu viele gibt!


----------



## rzr1911 (10. Oktober 2011)

TheMicha schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit alternativen Dämpfern im Spicy? Ich denke da z.B. an einen Rock Shox Vivid Air oder Monarch Plus. Vielleicht sogar Stahlfeder...
> Sinn des ganzen ist es dem Spicy mehr Downhillqualitäten zu verleihen, da ich weder mit der Talas noch mit dem RP2 besonders glücklich bin.



den daempfer bring ich auch hin und wieder an seine grenzen, da er entweder zu straff anspricht oder durchschlaegt. gefallen hat mir der DHX air und verbaut gesehen hab ich auch schon nen cane creek double barrel welcher seinem besitzer nach sehr gut sein soll. mir hat der dhx air sehr gefallen, war aber nur nen geliehener zum testen und ich hatte den eindruck das der rp2 langstreckentauglicher erschien.


----------



## zwente (10. Oktober 2011)

also ich habben dhx air drinne, un hab den Umbau nicht bereut....
wie andre rzr schon sagte, der org. ging entweder durch oder der losbrechmoment war fürn ar***

hab auch auf längeren Touren keine Probs mit dem dhx, zu Not hätte man ja immernoch Propedal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheMicha (10. Oktober 2011)

Gleiches Problem habe ich mit dem RP2 auch. Entweder ist er zu unsensibel oder er schlägt bei gröberen Sachen durch. 
Von Fox wollte ich eigentlich zukünftig die Finger lassen. Deshalb habe ich z.B. an den Monarch Plus gedacht.
Habt ihr da Erfahrungen bezüglich Tune bzw. High Volume oder nicht im Spicy?


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (10. Oktober 2011)

Splash schrieb:


> Hmm .. ist was dran, wobei sich mir dann die Frage stellt, in welcher Geschmacksprichtung, sprich High Direct oder Low Direct und ggf Spec 1, 2 oder 3 ... geht doch nichts über klare Standards ...



In Kalles Unterforum aufgeschnappt: Die Umwerferstandards


----------



## rzr1911 (10. Oktober 2011)

kann ich dir leider keine infos zu geben, wenn es ein anderer hersteller wie fox sein soll. darf man fragen was dich von fox abgebracht hat? @themicha


----------



## zwente (10. Oktober 2011)

Wollt auch zuerst den Monarch Plus, mir wurde vom Dealer der High Vol mit dem Mid Tune empfohlen.... Wiege mit Ausrüstung so 80kg...


----------



## Darkwing Duck (11. Oktober 2011)

Ich liebäugel auch schon länger mit dem Monarch Plus, da ich mit meinem Float R ganz ähnliche Probleme habe. Laut der Grafik von Rock Shox sollte Mid Tune passen. Die Frage nach High Volume oder nicht stellt sich doch bei 216 mm EBL gar nicht, oder?

Also, wenn jemand den Dämpfer im Spicy mal ausprobiert hat, der Vergleich zu den "einfachen" Foxdämpfern würde mich auch interessieren.


----------



## DonPhilippe86 (11. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

habe eine Frage zum Sattelrohr und Sattelklemme vom 09er Spicy.

Wie groß ist der Innendurchmesser des Sattelrohrs? Hoffentlich 30,9, damit ich meine KS weiter verwenden kann.

Und wie groß ist der Aussendurchmesser des Sattelrohrs, bzw wie groß muss der Innendurchmesser einer passenden Sattelklemme sein?

Danke (kann selbst nicht messen, da ich den Rahmen noch nicht habe)


----------



## Darkwing Duck (11. Oktober 2011)

Innen 31,6 mm, außen 34,9.


----------



## DonPhilippe86 (11. Oktober 2011)

Danke. Dann muss ich mir wohl eine Reduzierhülse besorgen.

Kann ich davon ausgehen das der aktuell verbaute HR Achstyp 12x142 auch schon am 09er Modell Verwendung fand?
(konnte leider nur Infos zum aktuellen Modell finden)


----------



## Darkwing Duck (11. Oktober 2011)

Mein 09er 316 hat nur 135 mm Schnellspannerausfallenden. Das höchste der Gefühle ist also so eine durchgängige 10-mm-Schnellspannachse. Wie das beim Carbonhinterbau aussieht, kann ich dir nicht 100%ig sagen, allerdings gibt es den X-12 Standard noch gar nicht so lange.

Infos zu den 2009er Spicys gibts übrigens noch hier: http://www.lapierrebikes.de/lapierre/big-mountain-rad/2009/kit-cadre-spicy-916/ausstattung
Das Bild sieht mir sehr nach Schnellspanner aus.


----------



## Bikedude001 (11. Oktober 2011)

Die X-12 Steckachsen für 142mm Naben sind erst ab Jahrgang 2011 verbaut worden.
Alle Modelle vorher haben 135mm QR.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Slash96 (11. Oktober 2011)

Splash schrieb:


> Hmm .. ist was dran, wobei sich mir dann die Frage stellt, in welcher Geschmacksprichtung, sprich High Direct oder Low Direct und ggf Spec 1, 2 oder 3 ... geht doch nichts über klare Standards ...




Warum willst Du überhaupt einen anderen Umwerfer ans Bike bauen, wenn Du schon einen hast. Die Dinger sind ja nun keine Technikwunderwerke. Bei 2-fach muss der Umwerfer ja genau 2 Stellungen können, d.h. nur einen Schaltvorgang. 

Bisher war ich der Meinung, dass es beim Umwerfer vollkommen schnuppe ist, ob und wie man SRAM und Shimano kombiniert. Zumindest bin ich mal eine Weile an einem anderen Bike Shimano Shifter mit SRAM Umwerfer gefahren - ohne Probleme.


----------



## Splash (11. Oktober 2011)

Slash96 schrieb:


> Warum willst Du überhaupt einen anderen Umwerfer ans Bike bauen, wenn Du schon einen hast. Die Dinger sind ja nun keine Technikwunderwerke. Bei 2-fach muss der Umwerfer ja genau 2 Stellungen können, d.h. nur einen Schaltvorgang.



Ich möchte grundsätzlich auf 2x10 umbauen und hätte es gerne soweit einheitlich. Daher sollte idealerweise auch der Umwerfer mit neu ...


----------



## Darkwing Duck (11. Oktober 2011)

Normalerweise würde ich Slash96 in dieser Frage Recht geben, aber in deinem Fall macht ein neuer Umwerfer sogar tatsächlich Sinn. Wie hier schon des öfteren diskutiert, gibt es wohl beim Spicy einige Probleme, einen Dreifachumwerfer in Kombination mit einem 36er Kettenblatt auf der "mittleren" Position einer Dreifachkurbel auf allen Ritzeln schleiffrei eingestellt zu bekommen.


----------



## Slash96 (11. Oktober 2011)

Darkwing Duck schrieb:


> Normalerweise würde ich Slash96 in dieser Frage Recht geben, aber in deinem Fall macht ein neuer Umwerfer sogar tatsächlich Sinn. Wie hier schon des öfteren diskutiert, gibt es wohl beim Spicy einige Probleme, einen Dreifachumwerfer in Kombination mit einem 36er Kettenblatt auf der "mittleren" Position einer Dreifachkurbel auf allen Ritzeln schleiffrei eingestellt zu bekommen.



Da ich besagte Kombination fahre, kann ich da gleich noch etwas zu sagen. 

Mit meinem 3-fach LX Umwerfer bekomme ich 8 von 10 Ritzel schleiffrei eingestellt. Bevor ich groß-groß fahre, schalte ich ohnehin auf das kleine Kettenblatt, so dass mich die zwei schleifenden Ritzel in der Praxis nicht wirklich stören. Mit etwas "Liebe" würde ich den Umwerfer wahrscheinlich schleiffrei biegen können. Aber das lohnt mMn nicht.

Anfangs hatte ich auch die Idee lieber einen 2-Fach Umwerfer zu fahren. Mein lokaler Händler hatte mir dann einen SRAM X7 S3 Bottom Pull günstig gegeben. Der passte zwar an den Rahmen, nur habe ich es nicht hinbekommen den Seilzug korrekt zu montieren. Beim Spicy 08 geht der Seilzug unterm Tretlager nach links Richtung Kettenblätter. Der SRAM hätte den Zug aber gerne von rechts gehabt. Nachdem meinem lokalen Händler dazu auch nur  einfiel, habe ich dann einfach den alten LX wieder drangemacht. Funktioniert.

Mein Tipp wäre daher, wenn man sich eh unsicher bzgl. des Umwerfers ist, erstmal den bestehenden auf Tauglichkeit zu testen. Alternativ würde ich mir mal genau anschauen, wie der Seilzug am betreffenden Spicy verlegt ist. Vielleicht hat Lapierre das mittlerweile geändert und ist SRAM freundlicher.


----------



## tebis (11. Oktober 2011)

Darkwing Duck schrieb:


> Normalerweise würde ich Slash96 in dieser Frage Recht geben, aber in deinem Fall macht ein neuer Umwerfer sogar tatsächlich Sinn. Wie hier schon des öfteren diskutiert, gibt es wohl beim Spicy einige Probleme, einen Dreifachumwerfer in Kombination mit einem 36er Kettenblatt auf der "mittleren" Position einer Dreifachkurbel auf allen Ritzeln schleiffrei eingestellt zu bekommen.



Kann ich so nicht bestätigen. Ich habe auf SLX 2 fach mit Bash umgebaut und den serienmäßigen XT Umwerfer nur begrenzt.

Keine Probleme bis jetzt.

tebis


----------



## Splash (11. Oktober 2011)

9x oder 10x? Mit was für KB und was für einer Kassette?

Am 316er habe ich ja den SLX, nicht den XT und Ziel ist vorne 22/36 mit einer 11-36er Kassette zu fahren ...


----------



## Slash96 (11. Oktober 2011)

Splash schrieb:


> Am 316er habe ich ja den SLX, nicht den XT und Ziel ist vorne 22/36 mit einer 11-36er Kassette zu fahren ...



Respekt, 22-36 ist ne verdammt kleine Übersetzung. 

Als Flachlandindianer muss ich gleich mal fragen, wo Du damit hochfährst?


----------



## tebis (11. Oktober 2011)

Splash schrieb:


> 9x oder 10x? Mit was für KB und was für einer Kassette?
> 
> Am 316er habe ich ja den SLX, nicht den XT und Ziel ist vorne 22/36 mit einer 11-36er Kassette zu fahren ...



Hinten: Sram PG990 9x 11X34 , vorne: 22-36 original SLX-Blätter

Der Unterschied mit hinten 36 dürfte für den Umwerfer nicht so das Problem sein.

tebis


----------



## Darkwing Duck (11. Oktober 2011)

Hier wurde das Thema Umwerfer für 22-36 zuletzt diskutiert. Ob die Probleme nur mit dem SLX-3-fach-Umwerfer FD-M660E auftreten oder mit allen Shimano-Dreifachmodellen, geht für mich leider daraus nicht mehr hervor. Ich kann halt nur aus eigener Erfahrung sagen, dass ich erst mit dem FD-M665E alle neun Ritzel schleiffrei fahren kann.

Wie das jetzt mit den Sram Umwerfern aussieht, ist natürlich eine ganz andere Frage. Die sind doch für solche Späße wie 28-39 ausgelegt, oder? Und außerdem befinden sich doch bei den "neuen" Zweifachkurbeln die beiden Kettenblätter quasi genau zwischen den drei Aufnahmen einer Dreifachkurbel. Oder ist genau das der Punkt bei diesen ganzen Direct Mount S2 und S3 Standards?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Slash96 (11. Oktober 2011)

Darkwing Duck schrieb:


> Hier wurde das Thema Umwerfer für 22-36 zuletzt diskutiert. Ob die Probleme nur mit dem SLX-3-fach-Umwerfer FD-M660E auftreten oder mit allen Shimano-Dreifachmodellen, geht für mich leider daraus nicht mehr hervor. Ich kann halt nur aus eigener Erfahrung sagen, dass ich erst mit dem FD-M665E alle neun Ritzel schleiffrei fahren kann.
> 
> Wie das jetzt mit den Sram Umwerfern aussieht, ist natürlich eine ganz andere Frage. Die sind doch für solche Späße wie 28-39 ausgelegt, oder? Und außerdem befinden sich doch bei den "neuen" Zweifachkurbeln die beiden Kettenblätter quasi genau zwischen den drei Aufnahmen einer Dreifachkurbel. Oder ist genau das der Punkt bei diesen ganzen Direct Mount S2 und S3 Standards?



Das sollte nicht das Problem sein, da SRAM auch 22/36 bei seinen Kurbeln anbietet. 

S1, S2 und S3 bezeichnet nur verschiedene Montagestandards (siehe hier). Das hat nichts mit der Kettenlinie zu tun. 

Das Spicy brauchte bisher einen Shimano E-Type. Laut deutscher Homepage hatte das 2011er 916 einen "Direct Mount Bottom Pull". Das kann dann eigentlich nur der S3 sein. 

Ob der dann aber an jedem Spicy schleiffrei funktioniert wie gewünscht. Keine Ahnung 

PS: Hier gibt es noch weitere Hinweise, wie man den Montagestandard des Umwerfers ausmessen kann, falls jemand sich unsicher ist.


----------



## Splash (12. Oktober 2011)

Slash96 schrieb:


> Respekt, 22-36 ist ne verdammt kleine Übersetzung.
> 
> Als Flachlandindianer muss ich gleich mal fragen, wo Du damit hochfährst?



Ich habe genau die Übersetzung an meinem Helius FR und empfinde es sowohl hier im Siebengebirge als recht angenehm, durchaus aber auch am Lago. Vorne käme ich wohl zumeist wohl auch mit einem 24er KB aus, finde es so aber recht bequem ...


----------



## FireGuy (22. Oktober 2011)

Um das Thema Stahlfederdämper wieder aufzunehmen. Ist hier echt niemand mit sowas unterwegs, der einen Vergleich zum DHX Air 5.0 ziehen kann?
Speziell der neue Rock Shox Kage Dämpfer wäre sehr interessant, weil preislich neu erschwinglich.

Ich hab den DHX Air 5.0 drin und trotz einiger Umbauarbeiten mit dem "Haribo" Mod noch immer das Gefühl des durchrauschenden Federweges: wenn ich alles für mich passend einstelle ist nach jedem Trailheizen mit kleineren Sprüngen und Stufen der Travel-Gummi von den Kolbenstange unten.

Jetzt hat mein Bock schon 15.00kg (im quasi Parksetup) und 400g mehr für einen Stahlfederdämpfer tuen schon weh, aber wenn es die bergab qualitäten noch mehr vergessern kann wäre es das wert.
Seit ich ein DH Bike mit Coil Setup habe, kommt mir alles andere nur noch grausam vor....


----------



## Paramedicus (23. Oktober 2011)

Lohnt sichs denn vom RP2/RP23 schon auf den DHX Air merklich?


----------



## FireGuy (23. Oktober 2011)

Kann ich dir leider nicht sagen, hatte vorher einen RP3 und der war mir vom Rebound trotz Modifikation und  anderem öl zu langsam.

Der DHX 5.0 ist ok, aber sicher nicht das Gelbe vom Ei.


----------



## TheMicha (23. Oktober 2011)

Der DHX Air soll ja dazu neigen im mittleren Federwegsbereich ziemlich gerne durch zu rauschen. Der Monarch Plus oder Vivid Air sollen diesbezüglich deutlich besser funktionieren.
Leider kann ich das NOCH nicht aus eigener Erfahrung bestätigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FireGuy (23. Oktober 2011)

Ja, und das nicht nur im Spicy, gibts andere Räder die das selbe Problem haben (Banshee Rune zb). In einem Giant Reign dürfte er besser funktionieren

Ich möchte nur nicht nochmal einen Versuch starten mit einem Air - Dämpfer der "viel" kostet :/

Der Kage ist halt preislich echt eine Überlegung wert.


----------



## maggse (24. Oktober 2011)

Ja, den Kage RC hab ich mir auch schon überlegt, kostet grob die Hälfte der vergleichbaren Luftdämfer.

Ich fahre aktuell auch noch den Float R auf XC SAG und Rebound ca. halb zu. Dadurch rauscht er nicht bis zum Ende durch, sondern wird ab 140mm progressiv. Durch die ca. 26-27% SAG muss ich auch den Rebound wie oben geschrieben etwas weiter schliessen, sonst kickt mir der Hinterbau zu stark.

Was dem Float halt fehlt ist eine einstellbare Druckstufe, meine Domain RC vorne ist dem Dämpfer dadurch einfach überlegen. Vielleicht spielt da aber auch die Stahlfeder mit, was ja wiederum ein Pluspunkt für den Kage wäre (aber schwer erkauft ).
Interessant wäre es noch, welche Federn auf den Kage passen. Finde zur Zeit nur die 2.75 vom Vivid, wenn man z.B eine 2.5er von Cane Creek nehmen könnte, wäre sicher noch ein bisschen Gewichtserparnis drinnen.

Lg,
maggse


----------



## FireGuy (24. Oktober 2011)

Also wenn die Domain dem Dämpfer überlegen ist, dann sollte man was machen. Das ist schon eine gute Gabel aber da geht mehr 

Kage hat 100g weniger als der DHX + 400g Feder?  350x2.5   ergibt 300g mehr.
Es wird so und so viel zu viel blah blah auf Gewicht verschwendet 

http://www.bike-components.de/produ...r-fuer-216-222mm-Vivid-Daempfer-Modelle-.html

die müsste doch passen ?


----------



## Joey (25. Oktober 2011)

Habe beim Maxivalanche in Flims Franzosen mit ihrem Lapierre gesehen - die sprachen genausowenig Deutsch und Englisch wie ich Franzoesisch. Jedenfalls fiel mir die X-12 Hinterradachse auf. Diese sah vom Hebel her wie der Fox 15mm Gabelspanner aus. Koennt ihr bestaetigen, dass dies ein Serienteil ist?

Wo kann ich diese Achsen bestellen (142/12)?

Greets,

Joe


----------



## Joey (25. Oktober 2011)

Ich glaub ich hab mir grad selber die Antwort geliefert: Shimano bietet diese X-12 Achse an. Schoen wenn vorn und hinten Einstimmigkeit herrscht


----------



## Paramedicus (25. Oktober 2011)

Es gibt räder da ist das "durchrauschen" in der mitte viel schlimmer. 
Aber dennoch ist es beim spicy schon zu merken. Also dhx air lohnt nicht?
Lieber nen coil? Gewichtsunterschiede gravierend?


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (25. Oktober 2011)

Alternativen wären auch Marzocchi Roco Air und Manitou Evolver/Swinger. Laut verschiedenster Erfahrungsberichte hier im Forum sollen sie deutlich weniger wegsacken und trotzdem feinfühliger sein als der DHX Air. Ich hab den Evolver ISX 6 drin und er ist eine sehr deutliche Verbesserung zum Float R. Wesentlich kontrollierter und bei schnellen Schlägen nicht gleich überfordert.


----------



## 6TiWon (26. Oktober 2011)

??fragen. fragen, fragen:
=>ist beim 516er/modell 2012 deas hintere laufrad (sprich die x-12 steckachse) werkzeuglos auszubauen oder muss hier mit inbusschlüssel gearbeitet werden.(beim 916 ist eine hebel-konstruktion verbaut). ist leider auf der ausstattungsliste und auf den fotos nicht zu erkennen. =>wenn mit inbus, ist das umrüstbar?  hat wer hierzu infos. mein "freundlicher bikehändler" hat immer noch keins im laden. kommt erst kw 49 bin immer noch zwischen spicy 516 und norco range 2 (gestern ca 45 min. gefahren) hin und hergerissen. spicy hab ich schon öfters im gelände bewegt. mir geht es jetz nur noch um die ausstattung. preislich/fahrtechnisch beide ungefähr gleich.


----------



## rzr1911 (26. Oktober 2011)

also ich habe die letzte stunde damit verbracht nach attraktiven dämpfern zu suchen. einer der wenigen verbauten, welcher durchweg positive resonanz erzeugt ist ein cane creek double barrel. dieser wuerde aber mMn nur mit titanfeder in betracht kommen und  dann kostet der spaß schon ordentlich...
mit stahlfeder sinds 550 euro soweit ich das jetzt zusammengesucht habe und mit titanfeder wirds richtig pricy am spicy =)


----------



## neo-bahamuth (26. Oktober 2011)

rzr1911 schrieb:


> also ich habe die letzte stunde damit verbracht nach attraktiven dämpfern zu suchen. einer der wenigen verbauten, welcher durchweg positive resonanz erzeugt ist ein cane creek double barrel. dieser wuerde aber mMn nur mit titanfeder in betracht kommen und  dann kostet der spaß schon ordentlich...
> mit stahlfeder sinds 550 euro soweit ich das jetzt zusammengesucht habe und mit titanfeder wirds richtig pricy am spicy =)



Schon den Marzocchi Roco TST R in Erwägung gezogen? Der kommt bei mir nächstes Jahr dran.

http://www.marzocchi.com/template/detailProdotti.asp?LN=UK&idC=1585&IdFolder=552&IdOggetto=59675


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rzr1911 (26. Oktober 2011)

hab ich bisher noch keine berichte im bezug aufs spicy gefunden, aber wenn du mehr infos hast, HER DAMIT!


----------



## maggse (26. Oktober 2011)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> Schon den Marzocchi Roco TST R in Erwägung gezogen? Der kommt bei mir nächstes Jahr dran.
> 
> http://www.marzocchi.com/template/detailProdotti.asp?LN=UK&idC=1585&IdFolder=552&IdOggetto=59675



Hmm, klingt interessant, aber wiegt halt mit Coil auch 800g, dafür ist mir dann der Preis von 350-400 zu hoch. Um das Geld bekommt man dann schon einen Luftdämfer a la Monarch RC oder Vivid. Ich glaub der Kage RC mit voll einstellbarer Druckstufe wird immer interessanter  Weiss wer, ab wann der lieferbar ist?

@Domain: Die wollte ich eigenlich als erstes aus dem Bike entfernen, hat mich aber nach:
1.)öffnen und abschmieren 
2.)richtige Federhärte wählen (also 1e weicher als empfohlen)
3.)Druckstufe mit etwas weniger viskosem Öl tunen
voll überzeugt. Schön steif, spricht superweich an, taucht nicht ab und mittels verstellbarer Druckstufe immer an den Trail anpassbar. 2730g hats halt, aber es gibt schlimmeres 

Lg,
maggse


----------



## neo-bahamuth (26. Oktober 2011)

Gewicht ist mir inzwischen egal, ich merk da bei 80kg Körpergewicht und 10kg Rucksack einfach keine 400g Unterschied am Dämpfer. Dafür funktioniert das TST System super und man kann den mit den 5 Klicks schnell anpassen.

Die Luftversion könnte bei den Rahmen 2012 allerdings Montageprobleme verursachen (je nach Montagerichtung, da der Kolben evtl. an der Schwinge anstößt, da der Abstand zum Dämpferauge zu klein ist).


----------



## maggse (26. Oktober 2011)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> Gewicht ist mir inzwischen egal, ...



Da hast du eh recht, performance rules , aber ich brauch halt auch noch neue Pedale, Lenker, Reifen ...



neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> Die Luftversion könnte bei den Rahmen 2012 allerdings Montageprobleme verursachen (je nach Montagerichtung, da der Kolben evtl. an der Schwinge anstößt, da der Abstand zum Dämpferauge zu klein ist).



Zur Luft ziehts mich eh nicht hin, die verschiedenen Stahlfederkonzepte jedoch versprechen einiges an Performance. Interessant wäre auch wenn jemand die neuen Geodaten am 2012 Spicy verifizieren könnte, bisher stimmten die ja auch nicht 

Lg,
maggse


----------



## Slash96 (26. Oktober 2011)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> Schon den Marzocchi Roco TST R in Erwägung gezogen? Der kommt bei mir nächstes Jahr dran.
> 
> http://www.marzocchi.com/template/detailProdotti.asp?LN=UK&idC=1585&IdFolder=552&IdOggetto=59675



Bist du sicher, dass der passt? Bei mir hatte der Hebel der Zugstufe mit der Wippe Kontakt. Ich muss aber auch gestehen, dass ich nur kurz beim Dämpferwechsel mal versucht habe den TST einzusetzen. Habe das seitdem nicht mehr weiter verfolgt, ob es doch irgendwie passt. Infos dazu würden mich aber sehr interessieren.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (26. Oktober 2011)

Slash96 schrieb:


> Bist du sicher, dass der passt? Bei mir hatte der Hebel der Zugstufe mit der Wippe Kontakt. Ich muss aber auch gestehen, dass ich nur kurz beim Dämpferwechsel mal versucht habe den TST einzusetzen. Habe das seitdem nicht mehr weiter verfolgt, ob es doch irgendwie passt. Infos dazu würden mich aber sehr interessieren.



Das könnte natürlich eng werden, sicher bin ich mir net ^^


----------



## Slash96 (26. Oktober 2011)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> Das könnte natürlich eng werden, sicher bin ich mir net ^^



Wenn ich so nachdenke.. könnte man nicht die Kolbenstange um 180 Grad drehen, so dass der Knopf der Zugstufe von der Wippe wegzeigt? Habe allerdings keine Ahnung, ob man den Dämpfer einfach so auseinander- und mit _verdrehter_ Kolbenstange zusammenbauen kann.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (27. Oktober 2011)

Slash96 schrieb:


> Wenn ich so nachdenke.. könnte man nicht die Kolbenstange um 180 Grad drehen, so dass der Knopf der Zugstufe von der Wippe wegzeigt? Habe allerdings keine Ahnung, ob man den Dämpfer einfach so auseinander- und mit _verdrehter_ Kolbenstange zusammenbauen kann.



Auch das sollte gehen, wenn ich dran denk schreib ich MZ mal ne Mail


----------



## Splash (27. Oktober 2011)

Kurze Frage an diejenigen, die einen RP2 im Spicy haben -> Compression Tune Low und Rebound Tune Mid ist doch korrekt oder? Da war kein ganz spezielle Tune-Anpassung nötig oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bonusheft (27. Oktober 2011)

Mein RP2 (2010) hatte folgende Originalabstimmung:

- Velocity/Compression: Firm (hart)
- Rebound: Middle
- Boost valve: 250

Mir war das aber zu holprig, deshalb habe ich's ändern lassen...


----------



## Splash (27. Oktober 2011)

Auf was hast Du es denn ändern lassen und wie sind Deine Erfahrungen damit?


----------



## bonusheft (27. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab's bei TFTUNED in England weicher abstimmen lassen. Die Abstimmung dort paßt aber nicht in das Schema von Fox, deshalb kann ich Dir keine genaueren Daten geben. 

Mir gefällt der Dämpfer jetzt wesentlich besser, obwohl ich ihn immer noch recht träge finde. Habe aber noch keine anderen Dämpfer ausprobiert, deshalb kann ich ihn auch nicht vergleichen. Da haben andere hier mehr Erfahrung.


----------



## Nobelhobel (27. Oktober 2011)

Hi. Ich hab mich ein bisschen ins Spicy verguckt und will jetzt eins haben. Leider ist es recht schwer in Berlin einen Händler zu finden der welche zum Probefahren hat.

Darum mal hier die Frage nach der passenden Größe:

Ich bin 182cm, SL 87. M oder L?

Einsatzgebiet: Harz und Alpen.

Was mir extrem wichtig ist ist ne gute Beinstellung zum Pedalieren auf langen Strecken. Solange das hinhaut würde ich immer zum kleineren Rahmen tendieren. 

Eine weitere Problematik: 2011 oder 2012?


----------



## Darkwing Duck (27. Oktober 2011)

Wenn dir die "Gute Beinstellung zum Pedalieren" so wichtig ist, ist das Spicy bis 2011 meines Erachtens nach nichts für dich. Der Sitzwinkel ist viel zu flach. Selbst mit gerader Sattelstütze sitzt du (bei richtig eingestelltem Sag) gefühlt irgendwo über der Hinterradnabe.


----------



## Paramedicus (29. Oktober 2011)

Genau das ist auch mein größtes problem..Geht das vernünftig zu beheben irgendwie? Sattel vor is klar, aber noch nen sinnvolen tipp? Ich hab grad ne L, vllt ne xl kaufen und da geht die stütze nich soweit raus? Das oberrohr ist ja ni sooo viel länger..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockshock (30. Oktober 2011)

Wenn das Spicy 2011 nichts für ihn ist, dann ist auch das 2012er Model nichts für ihn... Der Sattelrohrwinkel ist gelichbeblieben-> 72°.....
Gruß


----------



## Nobelhobel (30. Oktober 2011)

hm, die meissten am-bikes haben einen ähnlichen sitzwinkel. ich bin zwar noch kein spicy gefahren, dafür ein paar räder die "hinten rum" ähnlich waren, sprich sitzwinkel, oberrohr..

irgendwie gehe ich desshalb davon aus, dass es auf dem spicy schon halbwegs passen wird.

hab mich jetzt fürs 2011er entschieden. da ist ein bisschen mehr "ruff" drin, als im 12er. 

es ist echt zum mäusemelken wenn man nicht probefahren kann.


----------



## Splash (30. Oktober 2011)

Nobelhobel schrieb:


> es ist echt zum mäusemelken wenn man nicht probefahren kann.



Wo kommst Du denn weg?


----------



## Bikedude001 (30. Oktober 2011)

Nobelhobel schrieb:


> hm, die meissten am-bikes haben einen ähnlichen sitzwinkel. ich bin zwar noch kein spicy gefahren, dafür ein paar räder die "hinten rum" ähnlich waren, sprich sitzwinkel, oberrohr..
> 
> irgendwie gehe ich desshalb davon aus, dass es auf dem spicy schon halbwegs passen wird.
> 
> ...



Es gibt doch bestimmt in erreichbarer Nähe ein Lapierrehändler.


----------



## Nobelhobel (31. Oktober 2011)

ja, aber ohne spicy. und nur zum testen wills mir keiner bestellen:-(


----------



## neo-bahamuth (31. Oktober 2011)

Mein Händler hatte damals auch max. das Zesty da, bin halt das Probe gefahren und mich dadurch fürs Spicy entschieden. Hab ich nicht bereut.

Hier in der aktuellen Ausbaustufe, nächstes Jahr wird noch der Dämpfer getauscht, entweder Roco TST R oder TST R Air. Der Kolben am Air wurde wohl modifiziert und müsste nun in jeder Montagerichtung passen:


----------



## MightyMike (31. Oktober 2011)

Schickes Bike, kommt gut in dem grün


----------



## Rockshock (31. Oktober 2011)

Hi Leute.
Mich würde mal interessieren, welche Rahmengröße ihr (bei welcher Körpergröße) beim Spicy gewählt habt? Habe ein Zesty in M bei 1,74m und bin am überlegen mir ein Spicy zu kaufen, bin aber bei dem Bike unsicher, wegen der Größe...
Gruß
Andre


----------



## MightyMike (31. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe bei 172cm auch das Bike in M


----------



## Rockshock (31. Oktober 2011)

Hi MightyMike. 
Also, ich versteh dich richtig . du hast dein Spicy eben in 46 cm Rahmengröße. 
Bist du damit zufrieden bzw, hast du ein gutes Handling? 
Laut LP "Größentabelle, wäre das auch die tatsächlich empfohlene Größe für mich...
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neo-bahamuth (31. Oktober 2011)

Rockshock schrieb:


> Hi Leute.
> Mich würde mal interessieren, welche Rahmengröße ihr (bei welcher Körpergröße) beim Spicy gewählt habt? Habe ein Zesty in M bei 1,74m und bin am überlegen mir ein Spicy zu kaufen, bin aber bei dem Bike unsicher, wegen der Größe...
> Gruß
> Andre



1,73m, 80cm Schrittlänge, M passt perfekt.


----------



## Rockshock (31. Oktober 2011)

ok ..Danke. Dann weiß ich bescheid!


----------



## rider1970 (2. November 2011)

Rockshock schrieb:


> ok ..Danke. Dann weiß ich bescheid!



Um dich etwas zu verwirren:
Bin selbst 1,74m/Sl 80,5cm = Spicy in S!
Kenne vom händler noch jemanden der ist 1,83m (Sl weiss ich net) = Spicy in M!

Ist halt auch immer Geschmackssache...mir würde bei M einfach Schrittfreiheit fehlen.


----------



## gabemtb (2. November 2011)

Bin seit kurzem auch zufriedener Spicy Besitzer. Ein paar Sachen wurden optimiert  Gewicht ca. 13,5 kg


----------



## Sneakpreview (3. November 2011)

Hey @ all,

bin neu hier und stell mich direkt mal mit meinem Spicy 11´ vor


----------



## rider1970 (3. November 2011)

Schöne Bikes


----------



## surprise11 (3. November 2011)

Hallo
Bin auch 172 mit 79,5cm Schrittlänge. Hab auch ein M genommen.
Wenn ich das Bike nur fürn Park gekauft hätte wäre es ein S geworden.
Aber da ich viele Touren damit fahre ist für mich ein M Perfekt
Mfg


----------



## 6TiWon (4. November 2011)

hab mit meinen 80cm schrittlänge und 172 cm gesamtlänge (-kürze) eins in "s" geordert.

frage: hat jetzt mittlerweile jemand schon ein 2012er modell (516) und kann mir sagen ob die steckachse *hinten* einen hebel zum lösen hat (maxle) hat oder ob das nur mit werkzeug geht. auf den fotos ist leider immer nur rechte seite zu sehen. ein enrspr. foto tät mir auch reichen...gruss


----------



## surprise11 (4. November 2011)

ja davon gehe ich aus, meines aus 2011 hat einen Hebel, sonst würd des nicht viel bringen.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 6TiWon (4. November 2011)

von ausgehen tu ich auch. nur wissen tät ichs schon gerne. es gibbet auch steckachsen hinten, die mit 8er inbus festgezogen werden. und da hinten sowieswo schon eine xt-centerlockn nabe/aufnahme ist, bin ich in der sache rel. skeptisch. hatte die frage schon mal im post 2450 gestellt und leider immer noch keine antwort erhalten.


----------



## 6TiWon (9. November 2011)

hab grade mit meinem freundlichen telefoniert: lt. händler neues SPICY 516er endlich unterwegs zu mir...


----------



## Freizeit-biker (9. November 2011)

6TiWon schrieb:


> von ausgehen tu ich auch. nur wissen tät ichs schon gerne. es gibbet auch steckachsen hinten, die mit 8er inbus festgezogen werden. und da hinten sowieswo schon eine xt-centerlockn nabe/aufnahme ist, bin ich in der sache rel. skeptisch. hatte die frage schon mal im post 2450 gestellt und leider immer noch keine antwort erhalten.


 
Wenn da eine Steckachse drin ist, dann ist das das Shimano 142 mm System. Das hat bis auf die Einbaubreite der Naben nix mit X12 zu tun. 
Die Konstuktion des Shimano Systems kannst du dir in den Techdocs anschauen.
Das ist eine 12 mm Welle, die auf der Schaltungsseite in ein Inlay im Rahmen geschraubt und anschliessend wie bei den üblichen Schnellspannern geklemmt wird. 

X12 wird dagegen in eien konischen  Sitz auf der Nichtantriebsseite geschraubt und dadurch natürlich exakt zentriert. 

Beide Systeme beruhen auf einem Gewinde im antriebsseitigen Ausfallende. Eine Umrüstung auf übliche Steckachsen fällt somit aus, da auf der Antriebsseite die plane Auflage für den Achsenkopf fehlt. 

Ich fahre seit 2 Jahren ein 2010er Froggy mit der DT True Axle 10 mm Achse. Wenn ich ehrlich bin, einen Unterschied zu der normalen Schnellspannachse mit einem  XT Schnellspanner hab ich da noch nicht wahrnehmen können. Dafür muss man dann wohl noch viel näher an den Grenzbereich des Bikes heran gehen als ich mich das traue.


----------



## 6TiWon (10. November 2011)

hallo freizeit-biker. danke schon mal für die antwort. mir ging`s nur drum, ob ich das ganze werkzeuglos losschrauben kann und nicht immer einen inbus mitführen muss. du weisst, wenn platten, dann in 90 % der fälle immer hinten


----------



## Freizeit-biker (10. November 2011)

Das geht bei dem Shimano System, so wie es seit 2011 schon im Froggy verbaut wird auf jeden Fall. Auch für das Syntace X12 gibt es eine Achse mit dem DT Swiss Rachet Kopf so wie er auf den DT True Bold Achsen drauf ist. 
Aber selbst ein Imbus sollte doch kein Problem darstellen, eine 5 mm- Version ist an jedem Multitool. Und das gehört neben dem Ersatzschlauch genauso zur Mindestausstattung jeder Tour, oder?


----------



## 6TiWon (10. November 2011)

Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> Aber selbst ein Imbus sollte doch kein Problem darstellen, eine 5 mm- Version ist an jedem Multitool. Und das gehört neben dem Ersatzschlauch genauso zur Mindestausstattung jeder Tour, oder?


ne problem keins, aber doch viel praktischer. warum soll ich mir denn das leben so schwer machen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neo-bahamuth (10. November 2011)

6TiWon schrieb:


> ne problem keins, aber doch viel praktischer. warum soll ich mir denn das leben so schwer machen....



Gehört imho immer in den Rucksack:

http://www.sks-germany.com/?l=de&a=...00&PHPSESSID=5ae5dd5c3dfd74c2775eda5908cf2555

Aber klar, ein Schnellspanner geht flotter. Wobei ich den hinten so selten brauche, dass es bei einem Schluachwechsel gerade egal ist, ob ich die Achse nun noch mitm Inbus rausdrehen muss


----------



## skatmann (10. November 2011)

Hei, habe bei mir eine E Thirteen DRS 36t verbaut. Jetzt ist die untere Gummirolle runter wo die Kette drüber läuft. Problem: Es gibt für die DRS eine Version DRS Long Wear Black
und DRS/DSS/DS Soft Balck bei CR. Was passt nun oder wo bekomm ich das Teil sonst noch her. MfG Stefan


----------



## 6TiWon (10. November 2011)

skatmann schrieb:


> Hei, habe bei mir eine E Thirteen DRS 36t verbaut. Jetzt ist die untere Gummirolle runter wo die Kette drüber läuft. Problem: Es gibt für die DRS eine Version DRS Long Wear Black
> und DRS/DSS/DS Soft Balck bei CR. Was passt nun oder wo bekomm ich das Teil sonst noch her. MfG Stefan


kauf dir die blackspirestinger kefü(http://www.blackspire.com/qs/category/83/5947/0/0) und ruhe ist...


----------



## Haywood_Jablome (17. November 2011)

Ich habe eine Frage an alle die am Spicy eine Truvativ Kurbel verbaut haben: Habt ihr dazu das Innenlager gewechselt? 
Ich habe gehört dass man das Shimano Pressfit Lager weiter verwenden kann, wenn man auf der Nichtantriebsseite ein Teil aus einem normalen GXP Lager einsetzt. Kann das jemand bestätigen?


----------



## Bikedude001 (17. November 2011)

Glaube nicht, dass das geht.


----------



## Stylo77 (17. November 2011)

ja von chris king gibts nen adapterkit um sram-kurbeln in hollowtech innenlagern fahren zu können

http://www.aspirevelotech.com/Merch...de=PBB009&Category_Code=CK-BB-CONVERSION-KITS


----------



## Haywood_Jablome (18. November 2011)

Stylo77 schrieb:


> ja von chris king gibts nen adapterkit um sram-kurbeln in hollowtech innenlagern fahren zu können
> 
> http://www.aspirevelotech.com/Merch...de=PBB009&Category_Code=CK-BB-CONVERSION-KITS



Das Teil würde aber nur bei normalen HT Innenlagern funktionieren, aber nicht bei Pressfit Lagern, sehe ich das richtig? Richtig lohnen würde sich der Adapter eh nicht, der kostet etwa gleich viel wie ein neues Truvativ Pressfit Lager.

Meine Information war, dass es bei den GXP Innenlager auf der Nicht-Antriebsseite eine kleine Hülse hat, die man entfernen und auf die Truvativ Kurbelachse stecken kann und damit kann man angeblich auch Truvativ Kurbeln mit Shimano Pressfit-Innenlager fahren. 

So wie es aussieht, scheint das zumindest nicht die gängige Lösung zu sein. Ich denke werde mal schauen ob das überhaupt funktionieren kann, wenn ich die Teile endlich bekomme.

Danke für die Tips!


----------



## Ultroon (18. November 2011)

Mal ne Blöde Frage, aber welche Kurbeln kann man den ohne Umbaumaßnahmen dirket montieren? Nur Shimano?


----------



## tebis (18. November 2011)

Abhängig vom verwendeten Innenlager. bei Shimano PressFit sollten auch die Race Face Kurbeln beispielsweise passen.

Gruß


tebis


----------



## Ultroon (18. November 2011)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Passen da alle Race Face? Welche Alternativen gibt es bei Press Fit den noch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikedude001 (20. November 2011)

Bei dem 2011er läuft der linke Arm bei einer Race Face Turbine gegen die Kabelführung vom Schaltzug.
Innenlager passt aber.


----------



## zwente (20. November 2011)

Beim 09er und der Atlas AM ists das gleiche Problem!


----------



## Splash (20. November 2011)

Mit welchen Nicht-Shimano gibt es denn nun gute Erfahrungen am Spicy?

Das Innenlager beim 316 2011er ist Pressfit? Hab es noch nicht versucht zu demontieren, aber das sah optisch nicht so aus...


----------



## Bikedude001 (20. November 2011)

Das 2011er hat kein Pressfit mehr, sondern BSA.
Fahre selber eine Truvativ Stylo OCT. Passt gut, nicht zu teuer und relativ leicht.


----------



## The_HITfutju123 (20. November 2011)

Hey Leute,

das hier geht an alle, die schon mal ne 36er VAN (160mm/keine Talas) und/oder eine RS Domain gefahren sind. Am Besten natürlich beide^^.

Da das 316er Spicy 2012 eine "ROCKSHOX Domain R CL160 White Tapered" verbaut hat - und ich bisher sehr viel positives über die VAN gelesen habe (besonders in Bezug auf Ansprechverhalten und "ruhige Fahrt" sowie Stabilität), aber nicht soviel über die Domain, würde mich mal interessieren inwieweit die Rock Shox an die VAN rankommt. Sollten ja beides Stahlfedern sein.

Interpretiere ich die Kürzel btw richtig und die verbaute Domain verfügt über eine Druck- sowie Zugstufe? 

Schonmal ein Danke für evtle Antworten


----------



## maggse (21. November 2011)

The_HITfutju123 schrieb:


> Interpretiere ich die Kürzel btw richtig und die verbaute Domain verfügt über eine Druck- sowie Zugstufe?



... und falls keine Druckstufe verbaut ist, kannst du die jederzeit nachrüsten (empohlen!). Ich wollte ursprünglich auch die Domain sofort nach dem Kauf gegen eine Lyrik tauschen, die Domain funktioniert nach Druckstufeneinbau, Abschmierung und richtig abgestimmter Federhärte  aber so gut, dass der Fox Float Dämpfer öfters überfordert ist. So hab ich jetzt eventuell vor, den Float gegen einen RS Kage zu tauschen. Die Domain aber bleibt .

Lg,
maggse


----------



## Splash (21. November 2011)

Bikedude001 schrieb:


> Das 2011er hat kein Pressfit mehr, sondern BSA.
> Fahre selber eine Truvativ Stylo OCT. Passt gut, nicht zu teuer und relativ leicht.




Oki, dann hab ich das doch richtig gesichet mit BSA. Ich hatte ursprünglich ja eine Race Face Turbine im Sinn, die ich gerne verbauen wollte. Aber mal schauen ...


----------



## The_HITfutju123 (21. November 2011)

maggse schrieb:


> die Domain funktioniert nach Druckstufeneinbau, Abschmierung und richtig abgestimmter Federhärte  aber so gut, dass der Fox Float Dämpfer öfters überfordert ist.
> Lg,
> maggse



Ok. Bei der Domain stört mich aber auch, dass ich einiges höre ala "Sofern man so und soviel wiegt ist sie perfekt, sonst zu progressiv oder umgekehrt". Dass die Performance eben vom Fahrergewicht selbst stärker beeinflusst wird.

Kannst du denn auch was im Vergleich zur 36er VAN sagen?


----------



## FireGuy (22. November 2011)

Bin ja gespannt, dann der RS Kage dann mal endlich verfügbar sein wird, bis jetzt sehe ich überall nur Lieferzeit von 20Tagen + was ja ansich nicht für eine Verfügbarkeit spricht....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maggse (22. November 2011)

The_HITfutju123 schrieb:


> Kannst du denn auch was im Vergleich zur 36er VAN sagen?



Nein, leider nicht.



The_HITfutju123 schrieb:


> "Sofern man so und soviel wiegt ist sie perfekt, sonst zu progressiv oder umgekehrt".



Naja, das kannst du mit der Federhärte anpassen. Ich fahre bei 78kg (fahrfertig) die weiche Feder, passt für mich perfekt für Enduro. Ich brauche beim trailsurfen ca. 140mm Federweg, bei Drops und Steilstufen dann 150-160, wobei ich eigentlich nie durchschlage.

Lg,
maggse


----------



## 6TiWon (23. November 2011)

sodale: bike (modell 2012 516er in "s") gekauft, umbaumassnahmen (lrs, schläuche, kassette, bashguard, sattelstütze) soweit abgeschlossen. gewicht lt. händler ohne pedale ist 13,7 kg.

gestern im dunkeln erste ausfahrt gemacht: subjektive einschätzung (immer im vergleich zu meinem alten fusion freak):zentrale sitzposition, geht erstaunlich gut berghoch, bergab schön laufruhig, kurventechnik muss ich noch ein bisschen arbeiten an mir, lenker könnte für meinen geschmack noch 10-15 mm breiter sein. was gar nicht geht. umlenkrolle (macht richtig lärm=> wird getauscht, sattel zu hart für meinen p...=> hab noch einen zuhause).


----------



## The_HITfutju123 (23. November 2011)

6TiWon schrieb:


> sodale: bike (modell 2012 516er in "s") gekauft, umbaumassnahmen (lrs, schläuche, kassette, bashguard, sattelstütze) soweit abgeschlossen. gewicht lt. händler ohne pedale ist 13,7 kg.



Gegen welche Komponenten hast du die genannten Teile denn genau getauscht, wenn man fragen darf?

Auch nochmal ne Frage an alle hier: Es heißt ja immer, dass die ganzen Hersteller (Fox, RS etc.) ihre Gabeln für die jeweilige Marke und Modell speziell anpassen. Inwieweit merkt man das denn? Etwa wenn man eine andere Federgabel einbaut. Muss man dabei Angst haben, dass das Ansprechverhalten nicht mehr so toll ist? Würde mich mal interessieren


----------



## 6TiWon (23. November 2011)

lrs: siehe hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=536292&page=3 , post #74
schlauch: einfach leichtere, weiss nicht mehr, welche?
kassette. alivio gegen sram pg 9...
bash: slx gegen blackspire c4
stütze: rs reverb gegen original (mechanisch)
gewichtseinsparung ca. 0,7 kg


----------



## Matze1976 (23. November 2011)

Bin am überlegen die Formula Rx an meinem 316 rauszuschmeißen jetzt stellt sich die Frage welche Bremse empfehlenswert ist? Hope find ich optisch am schönsten was auch ne kleine Rolle spielt aber halt der Preis.... im Gegenzug geht Xt garnicht obwohl schon probegefahren und technisch wirklich 1a! Was fährt ihr und was ist wirklich sorglos mit viel Biss und dosierbarkeit? 
Bin gespannt Matze


----------



## bonusheft (23. November 2011)

Ich habe die R1/RX gegen die Avid Elixir getauscht. Im Vergleich zur Formula eine Wohltat von der Dosierbarkeit und Bremskraft her. Allerdings muß die Elixir sorgfältig entlüftet werden. Ansonsten schau mal im Unterforum bei den Bremsen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matze1976 (23. November 2011)

Für welche Elixir hast du dich entschieden?
Matze


----------



## bonusheft (23. November 2011)

Ich habe die Elixir CR mit 203er Scheiben v/h. Aber soviel ich weiß, ist die Elixir R bzw. Elixir 5 von der Funktion her keinen Deut schlechter.


----------



## rzr1911 (23. November 2011)

Ich fahre nun seit gut 1000km ne Saint und bin nach wie vor begeistert! Auch wenn die Saint ein paar Gramm mehr hat, bin ich restlos überzeugt von der Bremse. Als Referenz kann ich die Formula RX,XT+XTR und die Hayes Stroker nehmen welche aber nicht an die Saint herankommen. Die Dosierbarkeit und der Biss machen sie zu einer richtigen Einfingerbremse und schleifende Bremsscheiben die mich bei der XT immer genervt haben sind auch kein thema mehr. Einzig die Magura MT8 würde ich mir mal noch angucken, da kann ich aber überhaupt keine Erfahrungswerte beitragen.


----------



## Matze1976 (23. November 2011)

Dann erstmal danke und ja die Saint ist auch in der engeren Wahl...


----------



## The_HITfutju123 (23. November 2011)

Matze1976 schrieb:


> Dann erstmal danke und ja die Saint ist auch in der engeren Wahl...




Ich habe gehört (bzw hier im Forum gelesen) dass die XTR Trail an die Saint-Leistung nahezu ran kommen soll - bei weniger Gewicht (und ich glaube mit den dazugehörigen [XTR-?]Scheiben)


----------



## 6TiWon (23. November 2011)

mein neues: 







und noch eins:


----------



## 6TiWon (23. November 2011)

doppelt


----------



## The_HITfutju123 (23. November 2011)

Ärghs diese Zugverlegung - naja, war ja zu erwarten


----------



## JansonJanson (23. November 2011)

The_HITfutju123 schrieb:


> Ärghs diese Zugverlegung - naja, war ja zu erwarten



welche meinst du ?


----------



## surprise11 (23. November 2011)

The_HITfutju123 schrieb:


> Ärghs diese Zugverlegung - naja, war ja zu erwarten


 




eigentlich ned, 2011 er hats unten....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansonJanson (23. November 2011)

so mein Winterupdate ist fertig ...


----------



## vitaminc (23. November 2011)

Nett mit der Teleskop-Remote-Vario-Sattelstütze. Wenn du die Sattelstütze runterfährst, reicht dir das dann im Steilen?


----------



## JansonJanson (23. November 2011)

jepp geht 1a - auch wahrscheinlich wegen den langen Beinen, komm sehr gut hinter den Sattel


----------



## vitaminc (23. November 2011)

Ok.
Ich wünsche mir auch schon seit einiger Zeit ne schöne Variostütze, aber an allen erhältlichen Stützen stört mich jeweils irgendwas.

Du hattest vorher ohne Remote, war das von der Bedienung zu fummelig und deswegen auf Remote umgestiegen?

Ansonsten übrigens: Schönes Spicy!
Ist das sonst noch Originalausstattung bis auf Sattelstütze und Bereifung?


----------



## rider1970 (23. November 2011)

6TiWon schrieb:


> mein neues:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sehr schön,das neue Spicy.Bin letztes Jahr auch von einem Fusion Freak aufs Spicy umgestiegen,hat sich auf jeden Fall gelohnt


----------



## The_HITfutju123 (23. November 2011)

surprise11 schrieb:


> eigentlich ned, 2011 er hats unten....



Meines Wissens ist das ein 2012er Spicy 

Und mit der Zugverlegung meine ich die Züge,die seitlich am Rahmen fixiert sind (am Besten noch über den Schriftzug)


----------



## Darkwing Duck (23. November 2011)

Das sieht ja wirklich nicht so toll aus, diese Zugverlegung seitlich am Unterrohr. Gab es da in irgendeiner Form Handlungsbedarf? Wenn viele mit der Zugverlegung unterm Unterrohr Probleme gehabt hätten, hätte man das doch hier im Thread mitbekommen.

Den grün-grau-schwarzen Aufbau finde ich allerdings echt schick


----------



## JansonJanson (23. November 2011)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Ok.
> Ich wünsche mir auch schon seit einiger Zeit ne schöne Variostütze, aber an allen erhältlichen Stützen stört mich jeweils irgendwas.
> 
> Du hattest vorher ohne Remote, war das von der Bedienung zu fummelig und deswegen auf Remote umgestiegen?
> ...



Fummelig vielleicht, aber verwende die Kindshock einfach viel öfters, als zuvor, und wenns nur mal kurz den Sattel 5cm tiefer ist ... wenn so ne Sattelstütze - dann mit Remote, kann jeder sagen was er will, aber das ist ein muss 

naja, von orginalen ´08er Spicy 516 ist noch übrig, der Dämpfer und der Vorbau, Rest ist alles getauscht bzw. gekauft


----------



## 6TiWon (24. November 2011)

ich hätt mir auch eine zugverlegung im inneren gewünscht. das bekommt anscheinend kein hersteller mehr so hin. bleibt bestimmt schön der dreck hängen.
grün gunsmoke war "aus der not" geboren. blau eloxierte anbauteile gibt es für das neue spicy nicht und von hope leider keine grüne nabe=> rot, silber, gold, blau (-alternativen) waren nix, deshalb diese farben und wenigstens grüne alunippel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neo-bahamuth (24. November 2011)

Die Carbonrahmen haben innverlegte Züge. Wobei ich kein Problem mit den seitlich verlegten Zügen habe.


----------



## The_HITfutju123 (24. November 2011)

Man hätte die Züge ja auch unter dem Unterrohr verlegen können (wie beim 2009er 514). Werde auf jeden Fall mal den Händler fragen,ob man da was machen kann.


----------



## maggse (24. November 2011)

@6TiWon:

Nettes Bike! Könntest du mir bitte einen Gefallen machen und die Kettenstrebenlänge (Kurbel - Steckachse Mitte-Mitte in mm) sowie den Radstand (Vorder - Hinterachse Mitte-Mitte) des neuen Spicys messen. 

Vielen Dank und viel Spass mit dem neuen Bike,

maggse


----------



## The_HITfutju123 (24. November 2011)

Da das noch nicht beantwortet wurde, bin ich nochmal so frei:

Auch nochmal ne Frage an alle hier: Es heißt ja immer, dass die ganzen  Hersteller (Fox, RS etc.) ihre Gabeln für die jeweilige Marke und Modell  speziell anpassen. Inwieweit merkt man das denn? Etwa wenn man eine  andere Federgabel einbaut. Muss man dabei Angst haben, dass das  Ansprechverhalten nicht mehr so toll ist? Würde mich mal interessieren


----------



## JansonJanson (24. November 2011)

The_HITfutju123 schrieb:


> Man hätte die Züge ja auch unter dem Unterrohr verlegen können (wie beim 2009er 514). Werde auf jeden Fall mal den Händler fragen,ob man da was machen kann.



Wenn Du kein Problem damit hast, Löcher ins Unterrohr zu bohren geht das bestimmt 

Alternativ, müsste man schauen ob die "klebbaren" Zugführungen auf Dauer halten ... ich glaubs aber nicht. 

finds seitlich auch nicht so wirklich hübsch, aber naja, an der Funktion ändert sich ja nix, nur die Optik ...


----------



## vitaminc (24. November 2011)

> Man hätte die Züge ja auch unter dem Unterrohr verlegen können (wie beim  2009er 514). Werde auf jeden Fall mal den Händler fragen,ob man da was  machen kann.



Kann beim Tragen aber durchaus nerven, wenn die Züge am Unterrohr verlegt sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The_HITfutju123 (24. November 2011)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Kann beim Tragen aber durchaus nerven, wenn die Züge am Unterrohr verlegt sind.




Ich trage Lapierres meistens am Oberrohr + evtl. am Sattelrohr


----------



## vitaminc (24. November 2011)

> Ich trage Lapierres meistens am Oberrohr + evtl. am Sattelrohr


Ich hatte es von dieser Tragetechnik:


----------



## maggse (24. November 2011)

The_HITfutju123 schrieb:


> Da das noch nicht beantwortet wurde, bin ich nochmal so frei:
> 
> Auch nochmal ne Frage an alle hier: Es heißt ja immer, dass die ganzen  Hersteller (Fox, RS etc.) ihre Gabeln für die jeweilige Marke und Modell  speziell anpassen. Inwieweit merkt man das denn? Etwa wenn man eine  andere Federgabel einbaut. Muss man dabei Angst haben, dass das  Ansprechverhalten nicht mehr so toll ist? Würde mich mal interessieren



Dämpfer werden meines Wissens an die Hinterbaukinematik angepasst: Übersetzungsverhältnis, Propedal für Wippunterdrückung usw.

Bei Gabeln kenn ich das eigentlich nicht. Hier kommt es nur hin und wieder vor, dass bei OEM Gabeln billigere Teile eingesetzt bzw. günstig aufgebaut werden, um ein bisschen zu sparen. z.B.  gibts manche Gabeln nur als R am Bike, dabei macht erst RC richtig Sinn.

Lg,
maggse


----------



## Crazyfist (24. November 2011)

Hallo,

ich hätt eine Frage zum Thema Kettenführung:
hatt eigentlich schon wer Erfahrung mit der C-Guide Kettenführung von Bionicon am Spicy?
http://www.bionicon.com/ac/c-guide
bzw. gibts ab Februar dann die V.02:
http://www.bionicon.com/ac/c-guide-v02


Ich fahre im Moment die Blackspire Stinger und bin damit nicht 100% zufrieden...


----------



## The_HITfutju123 (24. November 2011)

maggse schrieb:


> Bei Gabeln kenn ich das eigentlich nicht. Hier kommt es nur hin und wieder vor, dass bei OEM Gabeln billigere Teile eingesetzt bzw. günstig aufgebaut werden, um ein bisschen zu sparen. z.B.  gibts manche Gabeln nur als R am Bike, dabei macht erst RC richtig Sinn.



Der Händler meinte nur, dass man zwar Gabel und Dämpfer vorweg tauschen könne, man jedoch beachten solle, dass diese Bauteile von den Herstellern speziell an das jeweilige Modell angepasst wurden. Und da würde mich eben interessieren, ob man nach dem Wechsel dieser Bauteile in irgendwelchen Bereichen mit Abstrichen leben muss. 

Ich kann das fast nicht glauben, da ja (geht man nach der IBC) recht viele ihre Gabeln und Dämpfer wechseln. Von daher gehe ich mal davon aus, dass diese "Anpassungen" vom Hersteller vernachlässigbar sind.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (24. November 2011)

The_HITfutju123 schrieb:


> Auch nochmal ne Frage an alle hier: Es heißt ja immer, dass die ganzen  Hersteller (Fox, RS etc.) ihre Gabeln für die jeweilige Marke und Modell  speziell anpassen. Inwieweit merkt man das denn? Etwa wenn man eine  andere Federgabel einbaut. Muss man dabei Angst haben, dass das  Ansprechverhalten nicht mehr so toll ist? Würde mich mal interessieren



Betrifft m.E. hauptsäglich die Dämpfer, bei Fox gibt es ja drei Stufen Rebound und Compression. LP hat da angepasste. Zumindest meine Domain damals war nicht angepasst. Die neue MZ 55 Micro Ti funktioniert da viel toller 

Dämpfer habe ich noch nicht getauscht, bei aber Rock Shox zumindest sollte man bei Lapierres OST die Mid Tune Dämpfer nehmen.

Inwieweit man das tatsächlich merkt kann ich nicht sagen, ich werd meinen erst nächstes Jahr wechseln.


----------



## maggse (24. November 2011)

Nochmals:

Das einzige was bei Gabeln zu beachten ist, ist die Einbauhöhe und die individuelle Anpassung (abschneiden) des Gabelschaftrohrs ans Steuerrohr des Rads.

Bei Dämpfern jedoch müssen die Grundsetups von Druck und Zugstufe zur Kinematik des Hinterbaus passen. Beim Spicy und Float R wäre das mittlere voreingestellte Zugstufe und schwaches Propedal (eine Art Druckstufe). 
Ich finde jedoch, dass der Float fürs Spicy so zu wenig Druckstufe hat, und so (für mich) zu schnell durch den mittleren Federweg rauscht. 

Die Hersteller bieten deshalb ihre Dämpfer meist in 3 Grundsetups an, die sich aber Dämpfer- und Herstellerabhängig nicht immer gleich anfühlen.

Lg,
maggse


----------



## JansonJanson (24. November 2011)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> Betrifft m.E. hauptsäglich die Dämpfer, bei Fox gibt es ja drei Stufen Rebound und Compression. LP hat da angepasste. Zumindest meine Domain damals war nicht angepasst. Die neue MZ 55 Micro Ti funktioniert da viel toller
> 
> Dämpfer habe ich noch nicht getauscht, bei aber Rock Shox zumindest sollte man bei Lapierres OST die Mid Tune Dämpfer nehmen.
> 
> Inwieweit man das tatsächlich merkt kann ich nicht sagen, ich werd meinen erst nächstes Jahr wechseln.



Hei Neo, find deinen Aufbau vom Spicy auch sehr gelungen 

Was bringt denn Deins auf die Waage? Wie findest die perfomance von der 55?


----------



## neo-bahamuth (24. November 2011)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> Hei Neo, find deinen Aufbau vom Spicy auch sehr gelungen
> 
> Was bringt denn Deins auf die Waage? Wie findest die perfomance von der 55?



Danke. Mit einer Thomson Elite Stütze statt der Reverb waren es exakt 14kg. Nun also so bei 14,3kg.

Die 55 Micro Ti läuft 1a. Spricht butterweich an, und lässt sich toll einstellen. Nur die Druckangaben von MZ auf der Gabel passen hinten und vorne nicht 

Nächstes Jahr kommt wohl noch ein MZ Roco TST Air R ran, dann sollte das Rad bei 14,5kg liegen. Aber wie auch bei maggse rauscht mir der Float zu schnell durch den mittleren Federweg, bei fahrfertigen 90kg ist der einfach überfordert. Bei zuviel Druck dann sehr unsensibel.


----------



## HHorsTT (24. November 2011)

Hi Leute!
Wollte mal nachfragen ob jemand das 2011 316 mit nem weißen laufradsatz fährt und vll n bild hätte - würd gern wissen obs optisch passt!!??
besten dank

grüße chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 6TiWon (25. November 2011)

maggse schrieb:


> @6TiWon:
> 
> Nettes Bike! Könntest du mir bitte einen Gefallen machen und die Kettenstrebenlänge (Kurbel - Steckachse Mitte-Mitte in mm) sowie den Radstand (Vorder - Hinterachse Mitte-Mitte) des neuen Spicys messen.
> 
> ...


masse: kurbel=>steckache knapp 430 mm, radstand vorder=> hinterradachse 1120 mm


----------



## Freizeit-biker (25. November 2011)

@neo-bahamuth: bevor du dir einen MZ Dämpfer kaufst: Schau genau nach, ob der in die aufnahme Passt. Im Froggy lassen sich die MZ's nicht verbauen, das sie zu wenig Abstand zwischen Auge und Body haben, bzw. weil die Einbaubreite bei den LP Rahmen sehr schmal ausfällt. 
Da klemmt est dann. Man müsste die Aufnahe am Rahmen beiarbeiten. 

Ich habe ein Froggy und ein Zesty. Sowohl der DHX Air als auch der Float R zeigten recht schnell Erüdungserscheinungen (Luft im Dämpferöl)

Ich habe jetzt den Vivid Air bzw. den Monarch Plus verbaut. Beide im Tune Low. (Blaues L, Rotes M)
Passt bei beiden Bikes sehr gut. Die RS Dämpfer neigen deutlich weniger dazu so durch den Federweg zu rauschen, wie das von den meisten Fox beschrieben wird.


----------



## Darkwing Duck (25. November 2011)

Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt den Vivid Air bzw. den Monarch Plus verbaut. Beide im Tune Low. (Blaues L, Rotes M)
> Passt bei beiden Bikes sehr gut. Die RS Dämpfer neigen deutlich weniger dazu so durch den Federweg zu rauschen, wie das von den meisten Fox beschrieben wird.



Damit verunsicherst du mich jetzt aber. Ich hatte eigentlich vor, mir demnächst den Monarch Plus in Medium Compression zu bestellen, weil ich aus der Grafik von Rock Shox das Spicy eigentlich in diesen Bereich eingeordnet hätte.

Bzgl. "Rotes M": Gibt es denn die Rock Shox Dämpfer mit ab Werk angepasster Zugstufe?


----------



## FireGuy (25. November 2011)

Endlich wirds wieder spannend wegen der Dämpferfrage 

Vielleicht doch einen Monarch +  anstatt des Kage?


----------



## Freizeit-biker (25. November 2011)

Bisher hab ich noch keinen Dämpfer gesehen der mit einem  roten L oder H gelabelt war. Deshalb gehe ich mal davon aus, dass sie die Zugstufe immr gleich shimmen.

Wenn du einen guten Händler hast, dann leg lieber ein paar Euro mehr auf den Tisch, kauf den Dämpfer bei deinem Händler mit der Option, dass er dir den Dämpere bei Bedarf auf eine anders Tune umshimmt.

So hab ich es mit dem Vivid im Froggy gemacht. Erst mid Tune gekauft und dann doch auf Low umbauen lassen.


----------



## FireGuy (25. November 2011)

Aber hat man nicht das Problem mit dem low tune, dass man bei heftigerer Fahrweise nicht dauernd in den Anschlag kommt, wenn man sich den Dämpfer schön fluffy einstellt?


----------



## Darkwing Duck (25. November 2011)

Ja, das ist zumindest bei meinem Float R mit "Low" tune der Fall.

Aber Freizeit-Biker meinte ja weiter oben, dass das bei RS nicht so schlimm wäre. Tune Low heißt halt nicht bei allen Herstellern das gleiche.

Mir geht es bei dem Dämpfertausch aber eigentlich um was ganz anderes. Bei meinem Dämpfer kann ich halt nur die Zugstufe verstellen. Entweder stelle ich sie so ein, dass der Dämpfer schnell genug arbeitet für schnelle Schläge (Wurzelteppiche o.ä.). Dann fühle ich mich aber bei Sprüngen äußerst unwohl, weil das Hinterrad immer viel zu sehr aus dem Absprung "rausgekickt" wird. Drehe ich die Zugstufe ein bis zwei Klicks weiter zu, habe ich das Problem nicht mehr, dafür fühlen sich eben solche schnellen Schläge zum Ende eines Wurzelteppichs fast an wie mein Hardtail.

Durch einen Dämpfer mit zweiteiliger High- und Lowspeeddämpfung erhoffe ich mir halt ein Setup, das für beides geeignet ist.


----------



## maggse (25. November 2011)

6TiWon schrieb:


> masse: kurbel=>steckache knapp 430 mm, radstand vorder=> hinterradachse 1120 mm



Vielen Dank, das klingt ja ganz gut. Bei weniger als 430mm hätte ich schon die Befürchtung, dass das Rad an steilen Rampen zu leicht steigt. Insgesamt scheint sich also vor allem die kürzere Kettenstrebe bemerkbar zu machen, der Lenkwinkel dürfte be knappen 66° geblieben sein, da der Radstand im Vergleich zum 2010er Spicy (ca. 1130) nur um ca. 10mm abgenommen hat (Oberrohrlänge blieb gleich).

@Dämpfer:

Der 222er Kage in low sollte in einer Woche lieferbar sein. Hoffentlich kommt der 216er bald 

Lg,
maggse


----------



## rider1970 (26. November 2011)

Falls du dir den Kage zulegen solltest,dann bericht doch mal hier.Würde mich evtl. auch interessieren das Teil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FireGuy (26. November 2011)

irgendwie wartet jeder, dass einmal einer einen Kage im Spicy probiert 

der direkte Vergleich zu einem Monarch+ wäre sehr interessant


----------



## chema17 (30. November 2011)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/32773486"]http://vimeo.com/32773486[/ame]


----------



## 6TiWon (9. Dezember 2011)

hi dude, les grade, dass beim zesty die möglichkeit besteht,den federweg auf 160 mm (über die änderung mit dem zusätzlichen gelenk) aufzurüsten. nun frage: ist das exlipzit beim spicy dann auch möglich: von 160 mm so auf 200 mm mit einem stahldämpfer (z.b. für den parkeinsatz) zu pimpen


----------



## neo-bahamuth (9. Dezember 2011)

Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> @neo-bahamuth: bevor du dir einen MZ Dämpfer kaufst: Schau genau nach, ob der in die aufnahme Passt. Im Froggy lassen sich die MZ's nicht verbauen, das sie zu wenig Abstand zwischen Auge und Body haben, bzw. weil die Einbaubreite bei den LP Rahmen sehr schmal ausfällt.
> Da klemmt est dann. Man müsste die Aufnahe am Rahmen beiarbeiten.



Jo das kenn ich leider, für 2012 scheint der Kolben aber entsprechend verjüngt worden zu sein. Mal schauen.


----------



## Ponch (9. Dezember 2011)

6TiWon schrieb:


> hi dude, les grade, dass beim zesty die möglichkeit besteht,den federweg auf 160 mm (über die änderung mit dem zusätzlichen gelenk) aufzurüsten. nun frage: ist das exlipzit beim spicy dann auch möglich: von 160 mm so auf 200 mm mit einem stahldämpfer (z.b. für den parkeinsatz) zu pimpen




Du kannst auf 140mm gehen.


----------



## Bikedude001 (9. Dezember 2011)

6TiWon schrieb:


> hi dude, les grade, dass beim zesty die möglichkeit besteht,den federweg auf 160 mm (über die änderung mit dem zusätzlichen gelenk) aufzurüsten. nun frage: ist das exlipzit beim spicy dann auch möglich: von 160 mm so auf 200 mm mit einem stahldämpfer (z.b. für den parkeinsatz) zu pimpen


 
Nee das Gelenk gibt es nicht. Auch 200mm Federweg würden aus dem Spicy kein DH machen. 
Die Geometire spielt eine entscheidende Rolle. Wobei sich ein Spicy mit Stahlfeder hinten und vorne bei gleichem Federweg deutlich satter auffm Trail anfühlt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 6TiWon (10. Dezember 2011)

wär` halt ne feine sache gewesen. das der kein dh wird, war mir schon klar: 200 verzeihen halt mehr als 160. das mit dem stahldämpfer müssen wir beide dann vor der neuen parksession demnächst mal durchsprechen... sehen uns


----------



## Splash (10. Dezember 2011)

Hat jemand von euch ein 2011er 916, also mit SRAM Schaltung und hat die Möglichkeit mit ein paar Bilder von der Zugverlegung für die Schaltung im Bereich Schaltwerk und Umwerfer / Tretlager bereit zu stellen? Geht nicht um die Qulität der Bilder, als eher mal einen Vergleich zu bekommen.

Ich habe hinten auf SRAM 2x10 umgerüstet, bin allerdings mit der Schaltwerksperformance nicht so ganz happy - speziell mit der Zugverlegung. Beim Umwerfer habe ich noch den alten SLX dran, aber entweder muss ich den noch bearbeiten oder doch gegen einen SRAM tauschen.


----------



## Ponch (10. Dezember 2011)

6TiWon schrieb:


> wär` halt ne feine sache gewesen. das der kein dh wird, war mir schon klar: 200 verzeihen halt mehr als 160. das mit dem stahldämpfer müssen wir beide dann vor der neuen parksession demnächst mal durchsprechen... sehen uns



160mm sind für ein Bike wie das Spicy doch mehr als genug. Schaut euch einfach mal an was man mit 160mm alles fahren kann wenn das Fahrwerk gut abgestimmt ist und der Fahrer zudem noch fahren kann.
Für den bedingungslosen Einsatz im Bikepark ist ein Spicy ohnehin nichts.
Ich stelle mir im Moment eher die Frage: Spicy, Zesty, Jekyll oder Stumpjumper


----------



## Hendrik1988 (10. Dezember 2011)

Ich möchte mich über den Winter auch nochmal mit dem Thema Dämpfer beschäftigen. Ich habe schon den Float R gegen den Dhx Air 5.0 getauscht. So richtig gefällt mir das ganze aber trotzdem nicht. Deshalb überlege ich auf Stahldämpfer umzurüsten. Hier hat doch mal jemand sein Spicy auf knapp 180mm umgebaut. Das ganze mit nem 222x70er und geänderter Dämpferaufnahme.


----------



## Ponch (10. Dezember 2011)

Kann ich mit 183-184cm eigentlich ein Spicy in M fahren oder sollte ich die Größe L wählen? Was fahrt ihr für Rahmenhöhen?


----------



## rider1970 (10. Dezember 2011)

Ponch schrieb:


> Kann ich mit 183-184cm eigentlich ein Spicy in M fahren oder sollte ich die Größe L wählen? Was fahrt ihr für Rahmenhöhen?



Ja,kannst du.Mein Verkäufer bei hibike ist auch 183cm gross und fährt M,ist aber halt auch immer eine Frage des persöhnlichen Geschmacks,Einsatzzwecks usw.
Mein Spicy ist ein S,bin aber nur 174 cm.


----------



## zwente (11. Dezember 2011)

Kann ich bestätigen; bin auch 183 und fahre M.
Hab auch bei längeren Touren keine Probleme dass es zu klein wäre....


----------



## surprise11 (11. Dezember 2011)

Alles relativ - 172cm und fahre auch M(2011) , tja ohne probieren wirds nicht gehen.
Aber ich persönlich finde, das viele ihr Rad zu klein fahren, aber nur meine Meinung.
Also die Länge des oberen Rohr ist nicht " so  "verschieden, aber beim Sattelrohr machts da mehr aus, und wenn ich dann sehe das die Leute ihre Sättel EXTREM weit herausziehen müssen, um damit die gewünschte Position zu erreichen, verstehe ich das Prinzip nicht so ganz, aber ich lasse mich gerne eines besseren belehren....
Mfg


----------



## lugggas (11. Dezember 2011)

ich messe 174 cm und komme mit M auch deutlich besser klar...


----------



## JENSeits (11. Dezember 2011)

Kurze Zwischenfrage:

großes Spicy, Kettenführung - worauf muss ich achten bei der Schaltwerks"länge" .. ?
Kettenblätter sind glaube ich 32 und 42 .. Hinten 9-34 ..

Muss es da ein langes sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lugggas (11. Dezember 2011)

du fährst hinten 9-34?


----------



## JENSeits (11. Dezember 2011)

ach keine Ahnung .. ich kann mich Heute Abend nicht mehr konzentrietren und liege schon im Bett ...  Normale SLX


----------



## lugggas (11. Dezember 2011)

11-34 wahrscheinlich. mid cage sollte gehen, aber hab jetzt die kapazitäten nicht genau im kopf.


----------



## zwente (11. Dezember 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Kettenblätter sind glaube ich 32 und 42 .. Hinten 9-34 ..


 
vorne 2-Fach mit 32 und 42? Damit würd ich keinen Berg hochkommen!

und mitm 9ner Ritzel hättest du nen Prototypen....

Kanns sein das du vorn 22-32-44 und hinten 34-11 hast?
Das wäre Standard und bräuchte nen langen Cage!


----------



## JENSeits (11. Dezember 2011)

Danke erstmal für eure Mühe!

Ich habe hinten wriklich die 11er. Vorne fahre ich 2-fach mit Bash. Die Blätter habe ich mir selbst zusammen bestellt. 
Ob das jetzt so ist mit den Größen - glaube ich gerade selbst nicht mehr  Müsste ich mal nachzählen .. Worauf muss ich denn achten? Dann kann ich es mir selbst ausrechnen


----------



## tebis (11. Dezember 2011)

Siehe hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=245005

Gruß

tebis


----------



## neo-bahamuth (12. Dezember 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Kurze Zwischenfrage:
> 
> großes Spicy, Kettenführung - worauf muss ich achten bei der Schaltwerks"länge" .. ?
> Kettenblätter sind glaube ich 32 und 42 .. Hinten 9-34 ..
> ...



Also von solchen Kassetten hab ich bisher noch nix gehört, aber da passt ein Mittleres passen, weil das insgesamt 35T wären. Ein mittleres Saint zB bietet 37T Kapazität (mit dem mitgelieferten Adapter, das nutze ich bei 36-22 und 11-34).

Du nimmst vorne und hinten einfach die Differenz zwischen größeten und kleinem Blatt und addierst die. Dann mit der max. Kapazität des Schaltwerks abgleichen.

34-11=23
36-22=14

Zusammen 37T.

Dann müssen aber noch die max. Abstände beachtet werden:

Beim mittleren Saint zB laut Homepage:

Minimum Sprocket : 11T 
Front Difference : 14T 
Total Capacity : 31/37T (37T mit mit dem Adapter, wie schon erwähnt).

Sprich 34-9 hinten wäre nicht möglich, das kleinste Ritzel muss min. 11 Zähne haben. Wüsste aber auch nicht, dass es sowas gibt.
Vorne dürften es max. 14T Differenz sein (36-22 zB).


----------



## JENSeits (12. Dezember 2011)

Danke dafür! 
Ich gehe dann heute Abend mal zählen 


LG Jens


----------



## FireGuy (12. Dezember 2011)

176 und M, könnte mir nie ein S vorstellen, ist bei mir die Sattelstütze schon sehr weit heraussen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erzengel.ch (12. Dezember 2011)

FireGuy schrieb:


> 176 und M, könnte mir nie ein S vorstellen, ist bei mir die Sattelstütze schon sehr weit heraussen.



Ich bin auch 176. Ich bin konnte vor kurzem auf ein 2012 spicy in M sitzen. laut Lapierre Katalog ist zwar bei ca. 175 die Grenze zwischen M und L, aber ich würde auch M empfehlen. Grösse S wäre da schon sehr klein.


----------



## Splash (12. Dezember 2011)

187cm bei 90er SL und ich fühle mich auf dem Spicy in L wohl ...


----------



## Ponch (12. Dezember 2011)

Ich werde mich heute oder morgen mal auf ein Zesty in M und L setzen und schauen. Ich denke die Vergleichbarkeit zwischen Zesty und Spicy wird gegeben sein.
Zudem bin ich mir ja sowieso noch nicht sicher welches es werden wird.
Beim Spicy irritiert mich nur, dass L die größte angebotene Größe ist und 50cm Sitzrohrlänge sind schon nicht wenig bei meiner Schrittlänge von ca. 87cm. Es sieht da bei einer Reverb etc. immer etwas doof aus wenn die Stütze fast komplett im Rahmen versenkt ist.


----------



## 6TiWon (12. Dezember 2011)

bin komplett ausgefahren 172,5! cm.  hab deshalb beim händler ein 2011 in m und s probegefahren und dann ein 2012er modell in s geordert. passt soweit. m wär jetzt auch kein grosser beinbruch gewesen. merk auch -ehrlich gesagt- von dem tieferen tretlager auch keinen unterschied


----------



## Ponch (12. Dezember 2011)

Um wieviel tiefer liegt das Tretlager denn nun bei den 2012er Modellen und gibt es irgendwo auch Angaben bezüglich des Radstands für das Spicy und Zesty?


----------



## 6TiWon (12. Dezember 2011)

15 mm (10 mm beim neuen zu 25 mm beim 2011er) radstand hat ich schon mal nachgemessen beim 2012er und hier irgendwo gepostet...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ponch (12. Dezember 2011)

Ich konnte heute noch mal kurz auf einem Zesty in M und L fahren. Das M ist schon etwas länger und vorne höher. Das M sehr kompakt mit dem 80mm Vorbau aber natürlich etwas wendiger. 
Kann man die Zesty Ergebnisse 1:1 auf das Spicy übertragen? Mein Händler hat nämlich leider kein Spicy im Laden.


----------



## JansonJanson (13. Dezember 2011)

hei Leutz, könntet ihr mir kurz sagen welches Tune ich bei meinem Spicy bräuchte für nen RS Monarch Plus rc3 oder nen RS Vivid Air? 

Btw: welchen Dämpfer würdet ihr nehmen fürs Spicy?


----------



## zwente (13. Dezember 2011)

Mid


----------



## Ponch (13. Dezember 2011)

Taugt der in den 2012er Modellen verbaute Fox Float RP2 eigentlich etwas?
Ein im Laden auf mein Gewicht (100kg) eingestelltes Zesty sprach eher dürftig an.
Ich verstehe auch ganz ehrlich nicht warum Lapierre selbst beim Spicy 916 einen solchen Dämpfer verbaut. Da ist kein RP23 und kein Kashima verbaut. Für einen UVP von 5599 ist das doch eigentlich frech. Da darf man sich vermutlich gleich einen neuen Dämpfer zulegen wenn man etwas Performance haben möchte.


----------



## rzr1911 (13. Dezember 2011)

bin 187 und liege mE nach genau zwischen L und M. Daher solltest du mit der M eigentlich genau richtig liegen  Ich find die Geo so aber richtig gut wenns mal etwas spaßiger werden darf


----------



## Ponch (13. Dezember 2011)

rzr1911 schrieb:


> bin 187 und liege mE nach genau zwischen L und M. Daher solltest du mit der M eigentlich genau richtig liegen  Ich find die Geo so aber richtig gut wenns mal etwas spaßiger werden darf



Und welche Größe fährst du? 
Sind die 2012er gegenüber den Vorgängern aber nicht etwas kompakter geworden?


----------



## 6TiWon (14. Dezember 2011)

Ponch schrieb:


> Und welche Größe fährst du?
> Sind die 2012er gegenüber den Vorgängern aber nicht etwas kompakter geworden?


eigentlich nur kürzere kettenstrebe: von 438 auf jetzt 425 und tretlagerhähe von 25 auf 10.


----------



## lugggas (14. Dezember 2011)

durch den flacheren LW vorne ein wenig länger...


----------



## maggse (14. Dezember 2011)

Ponch schrieb:


> Sind die 2012er gegenüber den Vorgängern aber nicht etwas kompakter geworden?



Ja, der Radstand ist ca. 1cm kürzer da Kettenstrebe von 442mm auf ca. 430mm verkürzt wurden. Lenkwinkel ist bei meinem 2010er Spicy knappe 66°, glaub kaum dass sich da viel verändert hat. Tretlagerhöhe beim 2010er ist ca. 355mm, das empfinde ich als gerade passend, wieviel messt ihr beim 2012er?

Lg,
maggse


----------



## Ponch (14. Dezember 2011)

Ich bin mir noch echt unsicher bezüglich der Rahmengröße. Ein Modell in L könnte ich sofort haben. Auf das M müsste ich bis zum Februar oder noch länger warten.
Bei 184 und Schrittlänge 87 bin ich da wohl wirklich an der Grenze.
Und Berichte über das 2012er findet man im Netz noch sehr sehr selten (verständlich).
Alternativ sonst ein Zesty oder Jekyll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maggse (14. Dezember 2011)

Ponch schrieb:


> Ich bin mir noch echt unsicher bezüglich der Rahmengröße. Ein Modell in L könnte ich sofort haben. Auf das M müsste ich bis zum Februar oder noch länger warten.
> Bei 184 und Schrittlänge 87 bin ich da wohl wirklich an der Grenze.
> Und Berichte über das 2012er findet man im Netz noch sehr sehr selten (verständlich).
> Alternativ sonst ein Zesty oder Jekyll.



Fahre mit 179 ein M und das passt sehr gut, ich glaub aber, dass du schon das L nehmen kannst. 
Falls dir der Reach zu lang wird, nimm einfach einen kürzeren Vorbau. Bleibt nur noch Sattelstützenauszug/versenkbarkeit: Bist du schon eine Runde probegefahren, wie weit musste die Stütze raus und was willst du überhaupt mit dem Bike fahren?

Lg,
maggse


----------



## Ponch (14. Dezember 2011)

Mein Händler hat leider kein Spicy im Laden. Nur ein Zesty in M und L.
Auf dem M sitze ich schon sehr kompakt. Der Auszug der Sattelstütze ist aber voll im Rahmen und im Idealbereich.
Beim L ist das Sitzrohr mit 50cm ja schon sehr lang. Dort ist die Stütze dann nicht merh wirklich weit ausgezogen. Eine Reverb müsste wohl fast  komplett in den Rahmen geschoben werden mum meine Sitzhöhe zu gewährleisten.
Fahren möchte ich damit natürlich auch Touren. Aber auch technische Trails wobei ich es bergab gerne auch mal etwas laufen lasse und gröberem Gelände nicht aus dem Weg gehe.
Die Fox 32er Gabel aus einem Zesty oder Jekyll würde bei mir wohl sehr schnell rausfliegen. Die ist mir mit meinen 100kg auch zu weich und vor allem werden fast überall nur die billigen RL Versionen verbaut die man nicht mal in der Druckstufe verstellen kann. Mit 100kg heisst es dann: Hoher Luftdruck sonst schlägt sie sehr schnell durch. Dadurch wird sie aber unkomfortabel und taugt gar nichts mehr... Eine Fox 36, Lyrik, 55 Marzocchi wäre da wohl deutlich angesagter.


----------



## lugggas (14. Dezember 2011)

maggse schrieb:


> Ja, der Radstand ist ca. 1cm kürzer da Kettenstrebe von 442mm auf ca. 430mm verkürzt wurden. Lenkwinkel ist bei meinem 2010er Spicy knappe 66°, glaub kaum dass sich da viel verändert hat. Tretlagerhöhe beim 2010er ist ca. 355mm, das empfinde ich als gerade passend, wieviel messt ihr beim 2012er?
> 
> Lg,
> maggse



Sind die 430 denn gemessen? Wäre ja doch eine recht große Abweichung von den angegeben 425!


----------



## Ponch (14. Dezember 2011)

lugggas schrieb:


> Sind die 430 denn gemessen? Wäre ja doch eine recht große Abweichung von den angegeben 425!



Ich messe heute mal beim Zesty.


----------



## rzr1911 (14. Dezember 2011)

Ponch schrieb:


> Und welche Größe fährst du?


oh sry  ich fahr eins in Größe M. Wie gesagt ist es für extrem lange Strecken etwas klein, aber da fahr ich eh lieber mitm Hardtail. Wenn saftige Abfahrten und Sprünge sind, ist mir das M aber lieber als die L.


----------



## Ponch (14. Dezember 2011)

Welchen Vorbau fährst du in welcher Länge?


----------



## rzr1911 (14. Dezember 2011)

100mm, +6° Neigung wenn ich das richtig im Kopf habe.


----------



## Ponch (14. Dezember 2011)

Ich tendiere eher zu 50-70mm. Dann vielleicht doch eher ein L?
Denn wenn ich eines nicht mag, dann lange Vorbauten. ;-)


----------



## rzr1911 (14. Dezember 2011)

Sicherlich ist und bleibt die Wahl der Größe ne Art Geschmackssache, wie deine Vorbauten usw. Mir schien die M nur handlicher, beim versetzen in Spitzkehren, beim Bunnyhopen und so weiter. Ist halt alles auch eine Frage des Einsatzzweckes =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zwente (14. Dezember 2011)

Wie schonmal gesacht ich fahre auch nen M (2009) bei 183cm, und nen 50mm Vorbau. dazu nen 725mm Lenker! Hab auch bei 4-5 Stunden im Sattel keine Probleme....
Viel wichtiger als alle Tips hier ist draufsetzen und wohlfühlen.


----------



## Ponch (14. Dezember 2011)

Ich war eben nochmal beim Händler und habe mir das Zesty angeschaut, draufgesessen und es ausgemessen. Könnt ihr mir bitte bei euren Spicys die horizontale Oberrohrlänge ausmessen? Beim M Zesty beträgt die gemessen nur 55,5cm. Beim L sind es 57,5cm. Beim Cannondale Jekyll in M dagegen 58,5cm... 
Ist das nur beim 2012er so? Und wie kommt Lapierre auf ihre Angaben die weitab dieser gemessenen Maße liegen?


----------



## rzr1911 (14. Dezember 2011)

Oberrohrlängen sagen eigentlich nicht viel aus. Es hängt viel davon ab, in welchem Winkel das Sattelrohr sich dazu verhält. Beim Spicy hat man einen recht flachen Winkel und damit kommt der Sattel trotz kurzen Oberrohres recht weit nach hinten. Damit hat man einen "kurzen" Rahmen, der wendig ist, aber auch eine etwas anderes Position über dem Tretlager -> Treten verbraucht etwas mehr Kraft.

Das sind natuerlich alles subjektive Eindruecke, Erfahrungen! Zwente hats mit "draufsetzen und wohlfuehlen" eigentlich sehr treffend formuliert!


----------



## Ponch (14. Dezember 2011)

lugggas schrieb:


> Sind die 430 denn gemessen? Wäre ja doch eine recht große Abweichung von den angegeben 425!



Beim Zesty sind es gemessene 425mm. Ich denke beim Spicy wird es sich daher gleich verhalten.


----------



## Ponch (14. Dezember 2011)

rzr1911 schrieb:


> Oberrohrlängen sagen eigentlich nicht viel aus. Es hängt viel davon ab, in welchem Winkel das Sattelrohr sich dazu verhält. Beim Spicy hat man einen recht flachen Winkel und damit kommt der Sattel trotz kurzen Oberrohres recht weit nach hinten. Damit hat man einen "kurzen" Rahmen, der wendig ist, aber auch eine etwas anderes Position über dem Tretlager -> Treten verbraucht etwas mehr Kraft.
> 
> Das sind natuerlich alles subjektive Eindruecke, Erfahrungen! Zwente hats mit "draufsetzen und wohlfuehlen" eigentlich sehr treffend formuliert!



Sicherlich, aber gleicht das 4!!!cm aus? Gemessen habe ich ja schon horizontal und ein gutes Stück über dem Sitzrohrende an der Sattelstütze.
Etwas seltsam fand ich das schon. Zumal, da wir beim Jekyll quasi bis auf den Millimeter genau die Werte ermittelt haben, die auch auf der Homepage angegeben sind. Und der Sitzrohrwinkel beim Jekyll ist gegenüber dem Lapierre nicht sehr viel steiler...


----------



## 6TiWon (15. Dezember 2011)

Ponch schrieb:


> Beim Zesty sind es gemessene 425mm. Ich denke beim Spicy wird es sich daher gleich verhalten.


nachgemessen bei meinem spicy (2012er) knapp 430 mm von der steckachse hinten bis mitte kurbel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ponch (15. Dezember 2011)

Wie zufrieden bist du mit der hinteren Federung? Spricht der Dämpfer feinfühlig an und wie schwer bist du?


----------



## lugggas (15. Dezember 2011)

6TiWon schrieb:


> nachgemessen bei meinem spicy (2012er) knapp 430 mm von der steckachse hinten bis mitte kurbel.



das wundert mich, waren die hinterbauten bis jetzt doch identisch, oder?

kann mir jemand sagen, warum das spicy 316 doch ein stück teuerer ist als das zesty 214? die ausstattung gibt das für mich irgendwie nicht her. Domain Alivio Deore etc ist wirklich nichts, für das man gerne Geld ausgibt


----------



## neo-bahamuth (15. Dezember 2011)

lugggas schrieb:


> kann mir jemand sagen, warum das spicy 316 doch ein stück teuerer ist als das zesty 214? die ausstattung gibt das für mich irgendwie nicht her. Domain Alivio Deore etc ist wirklich nichts, für das man gerne Geld ausgibt



Materialkosten, wiegt ja einiges mehr *g*
Ansonsten halt generell wegen des Rahmens, die Gabeln haben fast gleiches Preisniveau zumindest im Aftermarket, der Fox Dämpfer ist beim Spicy High Volume, die Reifen sind entgegen des Bildes beim Zesty nicht die mit Black Chili (beim Spicy hast definitiv die Black Chili Rubberqueen, das macht einiges aus) und die Kurbel + Bash + Kefü.
Das Spicy hat dann noch FUNN Komponenten, die liegen sicher noch etwas höher als die Lapierre OEM-Teile. Die Alexrims Laufräder beim Spicy schätze ich auch etwas hochwertiger als die MACH 1 ein und am Hinterrad hat das Spicy neuerdings sogar eine XT-Nabe, die vom Vorjahr und 2010 ging recht schnell hops (weiß ich auch eigener Erfahrung hehe)


----------



## 6TiWon (15. Dezember 2011)

hab grade seither mal 1 tour bei tage und 1x nightride gemacht(sch...wetterlage aber auch). kann  dito also noch nicht soviel über den hinterbau sagen. muss noch ein bisserl rumtüfteln. nur soviel: ist alles noch ein bisschen steif.
hinterbaumass war beim 2011 438 mm jetzt 425 mm lt lp-homepage. hab (auch wegen meiner faulheit) im moment so zw. 75-76 kg auf den rippen


----------



## Ponch (15. Dezember 2011)

Allgemein ist die Ausstattung bei Lapierre (gemessen am Preis) nicht die schlechteste. Andere Hersteller verkaufen einem da viel mehr Schrott.
Wo Lapierre aber wirklich hinterherrhängt ist bei der Wahl der verbauten Dämpferkomponenten.
Die Gabeln und Dämpfer sind der jeweiligen Preisklasse teilweise einfach nicht angemessen.
Kein Kashima, Hinten fast nur der schlechte Fox RP2 durch alle Preisklassen hinweg. Da bekommt man als Käufer eines 5500 bikes quasi den gleichen Dämpfer wie derjenige der nur 2500 dafür ausgegeben hat. Das passt einfach nicht.
Beispiele: Zesty: Vom 314 bis zum 914 wird eine Float 32 RL verbaut. Warum keine RLC? Und warum im Topmodell keine mit Kashima?
Beim Spicy gibt es ähnliches zu beobachten.
Und so kommt es, dass man quasi schon gezwungen wird bei einem so teuren Bike die Federkomponenten auszutauschen wenn man auf ein gutes Fahrwerk wert legt.


----------



## Ponch (15. Dezember 2011)

6TiWon schrieb:


> hab grade seither mal 1 tour bei tage und 1x nightride gemacht(sch...wetterlage aber auch). kann  dito also noch nicht soviel über den hinterbau sagen. muss noch ein bisserl rumtüfteln. nur soviel: ist alles noch ein bisschen steif.
> hinterbaumass war beim 2011 438 mm jetzt 425 mm lt lp-homepage. hab (auch wegen meiner faulheit) im moment so zw. 75-76 kg auf den rippen




Hmm, dieses bockige Ansprechverhalten der Federung ist mir beim Zesty auch aufgefallen. Ob das nur im Neuzustand so ist? Fraglich...
Evtl ist die Kinematic da einfach nur auf "small bump" Performance ausgelegt.
Ein auf mich abgestimmtes Zesty hatte nicht mal annähernd ein solches Federverhalten wie erwünscht. Die Gabel taugt eh nicht viel (Float RL) wenn man etwas schwerer ist. Da kannst du nur mittels Luftdruck ein Durchsacken verhindern. Die Folge ---> mieses Ansprechverhalten.
Am Hinterbau sieht es scheinbar nicht anders aus. Der Float RP2 macht auf mich keinen besseren Eindruck.
Ob es nur an den verbauten Komponenten oder aber an der Kinematik liegt ist jetzt natürlich die Frage. Ich liebäugel ja schon mit dem Kauf eines Zesty oder Spicy... aber dann sollte die Ferderperformance auch stimmen.
Im Vergleich dazu war ein Cannondale Jekyll wie ein Sofa. Super Soft und feinfühlig....


----------



## lugggas (15. Dezember 2011)

Naja, Lapierre bleibt für  mich da recht mau ausgestattet. Ich will bei 2300 Euro eigentlich keine Alivio Teile an einem bike sehen. Deore shifter-meinetwegen. Alivio ist dann aber halt schon Baumarkt. Für das ganze Zeug bekommt man halt leider fast nichts mehr. Wer zahlt schon was für ne sackschwere Domain mit speziellen decals, Alivio und Deore Sachen noch so viel, dass sich das für mich rentieren würde...

Naja vielleicht wird mein Ersatzrahmen vom 2010er Zesty wieder kaputt und ich bekomm mit etwas Nachdruck einen 2012er


----------



## neo-bahamuth (15. Dezember 2011)

Ponch schrieb:


> Kein Kashima, Hinten fast nur der schlechte Fox RP2 durch alle Preisklassen hinweg. Da bekommt man als Käufer eines 5500 bikes quasi den gleichen Dämpfer wie derjenige der nur 2500 dafür ausgegeben hat. Das passt einfach nicht.



Früher wars nur ein Float R, da ist man mit dem RP2 ganz gut bedient. Wobei es dann bis zum RP23 hoch ging so weit ich weiß. Kashima ist eh nur Marketing Bullshit (sorry), vernickelte Rohre wie es zB Marzocchi macht sprechen locker genau so gut an sind aber viel resistenter gegen Umwelteinflüsse.

Bei den Dämpfern der teuren Modelle geb ich Dir recht, da würde ich mir zumindest welche mit Piggy Back wünschen, grad bei schweren Fahrern rauschen die Seriendämpfer sehr schnell durch den mittleren Federweg.



lugggas schrieb:


> Naja, Lapierre bleibt für  mich da recht mau ausgestattet. Ich will bei 2300 Euro eigentlich keine Alivio Teile an einem bike sehen. Deore shifter-meinetwegen. Alivio ist dann aber halt schon Baumarkt. Für das ganze Zeug bekommt man halt leider fast nichts mehr. Wer zahlt schon was für ne sackschwere Domain mit speziellen decals, Alivio und Deore Sachen noch so viel, dass sich das für mich rentieren würde...



Wegen einer Alivio Kassette von Baumarkt zu sprechen ist schon arg übertreiben. Die mag schwerer als ne XT sein, hält aber sehr lange. Die Domain funktioniert besser als die meisten Luftfedergabeln, aber ist halt mit Stahlfeder und Stahlrohren schwer. Dafür aber halt enorm robust *g*

Aber ja wenn Dich das stört, gibt genug Versender. Ich hab mir damals für 2000 das 216 geholt und nach meinen Wünschen umgebaut, die Teile hab ich gewechselt nachdem sie mehr oder minder verschlissen waren.


----------



## lugggas (15. Dezember 2011)

die small bumb performance soll beim 2012er Modell ja deutlich verbessert sein. Das tut sich theoretisch auch, wenn man sich den Verlauf der Kennlinie mal anschaut.

Du solltest da mal mein 2010er Zesty mit Monarch im C-Tune fahren.


----------



## Ponch (15. Dezember 2011)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> Früher wars nur ein Float R, da ist man mit dem RP2 ganz gut bedient. Wobei es dann bis zum RP23 hoch ging so weit ich weiß. Kashima ist eh nur Marketing Bullshit (sorry), vernickelte Rohre wie es zB Marzocchi macht sprechen locker genau so gut an sind aber viel resistenter gegen Umwelteinflüsse.
> 
> Bei den Dämpfern der teuren Modelle geb ich Dir recht, da würde ich mir zumindest welche mit Piggy Back wünschen, grad bei schweren Fahrern rauschen die Seriendämpfer sehr schnell durch den mittleren Federweg.




Der Kashima RP23 soll wohl recht gut sein. Ob ein 2012er RP23 ebenso performt weiß ich nicht.
Die verbauten RP2 hinterließen auf mich jedenfalls keinen so guten Eindruck. Und die High Volume Boot Valve Dämpfer verstärken das Problem ja eher noch, oder? Die Rauschen dann doch noch viel stärker durch den Federweg als ein RP2 mit kleinem Luftvolumen. Den könnte man vielleicht ja noch etwas softer abstimmen da er sich mit zunemendem Federweg selbst verhärtet.
Beim Spicy wäre ein besserer Dämpfer sowieso Pflicht. Bei den Zestys moniere ich ja nur den fehlenden RP23 + Kashima.
Zu den verbauten Fox Gabel habe ich ja bereits etwa gesagt. Für jemanden über 90kg kaum zu gebrauchen. Würde bei mir sofort im Bikemarkt landen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ponch (15. Dezember 2011)

lugggas schrieb:


> die small bumb performance soll beim 2012er Modell ja deutlich verbessert sein. Das tut sich theoretisch auch, wenn man sich den Verlauf der Kennlinie mal anschaut.
> 
> Du solltest da mal mein 2010er Zesty mit Monarch im C-Tune fahren.



Wo kann ich die Kennlinie einsehen? Hast du da mal einen Link für mich?
Wenn es 2010 noch schlechter war, kann man dann behaupten Lapierres OST System steht nicht gerade für ein sensibles Fahrwerk?
Ich kann mich nur wiederholen wenn ich sage, dass es sich beim Cannondale Jekyll deutlich besser angefühlt hat. Wobei ich jetzt mit keinem der beiden im Gelände war. Das alles waren nur Sitzproben. Aber auch da kann man schon sehr viel über die Federung sagen. Und wenn die wie beim Zesty (beim Spicy ist es scheinbar ja nicht viel anders) wirklich sehr sehr hart und straff rüberkommt, dann wird es auf dem Trail nicht viel anders sein.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (15. Dezember 2011)

Ponch schrieb:


> Den könnte man vielleicht ja noch etwas softer abstimmen da er sich mit zunemendem Federweg selbst verhärtet.
> Beim Spicy wäre ein besserer Dämpfer sowieso Pflicht. Bei den Zestys moniere ich ja nur den fehlenden RP23 + Kashima.
> Zu den verbauten Fox Gabel habe ich ja bereits etwa gesagt. Für jemanden über 90kg kaum zu gebrauchen. Würde bei mir sofort im Bikemarkt landen.



Naja ich hab nackig 80kg, fahrfertig mit 3l Trinkblase Werkzaug etc. sind die 90kg auch schnell geknackt. Am Spicy achte ich nicht mehr so auf das Gewicht, da kommt nächstes jahr ein Stahlfederdämpfer rein, würd ich für das Rad generell empfehlen. Bei 60kg Fahrern passen die aber sicher.

Vorne hab ich eh ne MZ 55 Mirco Ti (Titannegativfeder, positiv luftgefedert), die funktioniert prima bei meinem Gewicht. Die Domain hab ich ersetzt weil für mein Gewicht die falsche Feder drinnen hatte und die am Reboundknopf gesifft hat und nach über einem Jahr Einsatz eh nen Service nötig hatte. Da hab ich gleich meine Wunschgabel gekauft, die man in Serie eh kaum an einem Rad bekommt.

Bei mir ist das Fahrwerk sehr sensibel, braucht aber viel SAG. Mit dem Jekyll würde ich das nicht vergleichen, das hat einen 700g schweren Luftdämpfer. Da kann ich gleich Stahlfeder einbauen und hab ein super arbeitendes Fahrwerk. Von einem 200g Rp2 würde ich da generell nicht viel erwarten. Aber mit meinem Float R fühlt sich das super an, ist nur zu wenig für mein Gewicht.


----------



## lugggas (15. Dezember 2011)




----------



## lugggas (15. Dezember 2011)

ich bin im zesty bisher folgende dämpfer gefahren:
-float r: schei$ Teil, kann garnichts. Nur übern Winter fünfmal undicht werden
-Monarch RT3 im C-Tune: Trotz der großen Portion Druckstufe in jedem Bereich überlegen. 
-RP23: Mit viel weniger Druckstufe als der Monarch. Fährt sich deutlich besser als der Float R. Wäre der Monarch allerdings etwas weniger stark in der Druckstufe gedämpft, wäre es nach wie vor mein Favorit. Aber die Druckstufe lässt sich ja ändern, was auch demnächst passieren wird


----------



## Ponch (15. Dezember 2011)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> Naja ich hab nackig 80kg, fahrfertig mit 3l Trinkblase Werkzaug etc. sind die 90kg auch schnell geknackt. Am Spicy achte ich nicht mehr so auf das Gewicht, da kommt nÃ¤chstes jahr ein StahlfederdÃ¤mpfer rein, wÃ¼rd ich fÃ¼r das Rad generell empfehlen. Bei 60kg Fahrern passen die aber sicher.
> 
> Vorne hab ich eh ne MZ 55 Mirco Ti (Titannegativfeder, positiv luftgefedert), die funktioniert prima bei meinem Gewicht. Die Domain hab ich ersetzt weil fÃ¼r mein Gewicht die falsche Feder drinnen hatte und die am Reboundknopf gesifft hat und nach Ã¼ber einem Jahr Einsatz eh nen Service nÃ¶tig hatte. Da hab ich gleich meine Wunschgabel gekauft, die man in Serie eh kaum an einem Rad bekommt.
> 
> Bei mir ist das Fahrwerk sehr sensibel, braucht aber viel SAG. Mit dem Jekyll wÃ¼rde ich das nicht vergleichen, das hat einen 700g schweren LuftdÃ¤mpfer. Da kann ich gleich Stahlfeder einbauen und hab ein super arbeitendes Fahrwerk. Von einem 200g Rp2 wÃ¼rde ich da generell nicht viel erwarten. Aber mit meinem Float R fÃ¼hlt sich das super an, ist nur zu wenig fÃ¼r mein Gewicht.




Arbeite die Micro Ti denn wirklich sehr sensibel? Hast du einen Vergleich zu einer Lyrik oder Fox 36 Float?
Deinen Aussagen entnehme ich zudem, dass du mit dem DÃ¤mpfer auch nicht wirklich zufrieden bist, oder? FÃ¤hrst du mehr Sag als empfohlen? 
Der Jekyll DÃ¤mpfer ist natÃ¼rlich recht schwer. DafÃ¼r aber hast du halt auch die 90mm im Elevate-Mode. Beim reinen Stahlfeder-DÃ¤mpfer bist du dann natÃ¼rlich im Nachteil.



lugggas schrieb:


> ich bin im zesty bisher folgende dÃ¤mpfer gefahren:
> -float r: schei$ Teil, kann garnichts. Nur Ã¼bern Winter fÃ¼nfmal undicht werden
> -Monarch RT3 im C-Tune: Trotz der groÃen Portion Druckstufe in jedem Bereich Ã¼berlegen.
> -RP23: Mit viel weniger Druckstufe als der Monarch. FÃ¤hrt sich deutlich besser als der Float R. WÃ¤re der Monarch allerdings etwas weniger stark in der Druckstufe gedÃ¤mpft, wÃ¤re es nach wie vor mein Favorit. Aber die Druckstufe lÃ¤sst sich ja Ã¤ndern, was auch demnÃ¤chst passieren wird




Danke, Ã¼ber den Monarch liest man allgemein ja viel gutes.
Ich finde es nur schade, dass man direkt den DÃ¤mpfer tauschen muss wenn einem die Funktion an Herzem liegt. Das macht so ein Spicy/Zesty gleich wieder ein gutes StÃ¼ck teurer. Bei den kleinen Modellen kann man das ja toleriere. Aber bei Modellen Ã¼ber 4000 oder 5000â¬ einen RP2 verbauen...?


----------



## lugggas (15. Dezember 2011)

Fox Dämpfer verkaufen, Monarch kaufen. Sollte nicht Geld verloren gehen, wenn überhaupt. Wenn du es eher soft magst, würd ich fast den A-Tune nehmen.


----------



## Ponch (15. Dezember 2011)

Darüber würde ich dann nachdenken wenn es das Spicy oder Zesty wird. 
Zumindest mit der Float 36 RLC im Spicys könnte man wohl leben.
Bleibt die Frage nach der Rahmenhöhe. Zu blöd das niemand in der Nähe ein Spicy in M oder L zum Probesitzen hat.
Die gemessene Oberrohrlänge beim Zesty lässt mich ja zum L tendieren. Jedoch habe ich da dieses enorme 50cm Sitzrohr. Ich weiß nicht ob ich die Reverb überhaupt komplett nutzen kann oder ob sie ausgefahren schon meine Maximalhöhe überschreitet.
Das Sitzrohr ist ja leider enorm lang. Da würde mir das 46er definitiv besser taugen.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (15. Dezember 2011)

Ponch schrieb:


> Arbeite die Micro Ti denn wirklich sehr sensibel? Hast du einen Vergleich zu einer Lyrik oder Fox 36 Float?
> Deinen Aussagen entnehme ich zudem, dass du mit dem Dämpfer auch nicht wirklich zufrieden bist, oder? Fährst du mehr Sag als empfohlen?
> Der Jekyll Dämpfer ist natürlich recht schwer. Dafür aber hast du halt auch die 90mm im Elevate-Mode. Beim reinen Stahlfeder-Dämpfer bist du dann natürlich im Nachteil.



Ich hab mit dem Spicy schon einige tausend HM hinter mir, sowas wie einen Elevate Modus braucht das Rad imho nicht. 

Die 55 Micro Ti reagiert wenn man es will wirklich auf jeden Kieselstein. Ansonsten kann man richtig viel einstellen, auch wenn man das nicht unbedingt braucht. Man kann die Luftkammer für eine höhere Endprogression verkleinern (ganz ok, wenn man die wie ich sehr weich fährt und es etwas gröber wird, geht beim Fahren die Umstellung. Komplett arretieren lässt sich die Gabel auch (TST Kartusche auf ganz hart stellen und dann den schwarzen Hebel auf den vordersten Raster stellen). Zwischendrin lässt sich sich schön auf das jeweilige Gelände anpassen. Das Losbrechmoment ist so gering, wie ich es nur von Manitou kenne.

Ganz dicker MZ-Bonus: die Gabel braucht alle zwei Jahre neues Öl und Dichtungen, das wars. Ich hab die nun seit 1,5 Jahren und die läuft noch wie am ersten Tag. Der Komfort der Gabel ist enorm.

die mountainbike-Zeitschrift schreibt:

sehr gut

Spricht feinfühlig an, bietet viel Komfort und nutzt im groben Geläuf den kompletten Federweg, ohne unangenehm durchzuschlagen. Leichte Schwächen leistet sich die 55 bei Gewicht und Steifigkeit. 

Das kann ich so bestätigen, wg. der Titanfeder natürlich etwas schwerer und flexen tut die stellenweise schon merklich. Ich persönlich mag das mangels Fahrtechnik aber 

Meine Einstellung: 4 bar Druck, TST auf ganz hart (für Lockout) und je nach Gelände Volume Adjust aktivieren (sehr selten, nur für größere Hopser).

Zum Float: an sich passt der, nur mit meinem Gewicht überfordert. SAG ist am max. das Indikators eingestellt (21mm). Da ist der sehr weich, nutzt den Federweg aber viel zu schnell. Daher kommt nächstes Jahr wohl ein Vivid R2C mit 450er Feder.

Wg. Probesitzen? Wo ist bei Dir in der Nähe?


----------



## Bikedude001 (15. Dezember 2011)

lugggas schrieb:


>


 
Woher sind denn die Kurven und wie zuverlässig ist die Messung ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lugggas (15. Dezember 2011)

über die zuverlässigkeit kann ich nichts sagen- linkagedesign


----------



## Ponch (15. Dezember 2011)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> Ich hab mit dem Spicy schon einige tausend HM hinter mir, sowas wie einen Elevate Modus braucht das Rad imho nicht.
> 
> Die 55 Micro Ti reagiert wenn man es will wirklich auf jeden Kieselstein. Ansonsten kann man richtig viel einstellen, auch wenn man das nicht unbedingt braucht. Man kann die Luftkammer für eine höhere Endprogression verkleinern (ganz ok, wenn man die wie ich sehr weich fährt und es etwas gröber wird, geht beim Fahren die Umstellung. Komplett arretieren lässt sich die Gabel auch (TST Kartusche auf ganz hart stellen und dann den schwarzen Hebel auf den vordersten Raster stellen). Zwischendrin lässt sich sich schön auf das jeweilige Gelände anpassen. Das Losbrechmoment ist so gering, wie ich es nur von Manitou kenne.
> 
> ...




Das hört sich bezüglich der Gabel ja sehr gut an. Die steht auch auf meiner Liste mit drauf.
Ich komme aus Düsseldorf und wüsste jetzt nicht wo ich mich mal auf ein Spicy setzen könnte.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (15. Dezember 2011)

Ponch schrieb:


> Ich komme aus Düsseldorf und wüsste jetzt nicht wo ich mich mal auf ein Spicy setzen könnte.



Hmm jo doof, Raum Augsburg hätte ich das anbieten können


----------



## Splash (15. Dezember 2011)

Ponch schrieb:


> Das hört sich bezüglich der Gabel ja sehr gut an. Die steht auch auf meiner Liste mit drauf.
> Ich komme aus Düsseldorf und wüsste jetzt nicht wo ich mich mal auf ein Spicy setzen könnte.



Wie weit würdest Du denn fahren wollen? Vom "Dorf" aus wäre ich ca 3/4h mit dem Auto weg und hab ein 2011er in L hier stehen. Bin zwar kein Händler, aber zum Probesitzen reichts ...


----------



## Ponch (15. Dezember 2011)

Leider etwas weit. ;-)
Ich bin wirklich hin- und hergerissen. Das 916er Spicy oder doch ein Jekyll High Mod 1? Das Jekyll würde mich ca 800 günstiger kommen. Hat jedoch auch die etwas schlechtere Ausstattung....


----------



## neo-bahamuth (15. Dezember 2011)

Ponch schrieb:


> Leider etwas weit. ;-)
> Ich bin wirklich hin- und hergerissen. Das 916er Spicy oder doch ein Jekyll High Mod 1? Das Jekyll würde mich ca 800 günstiger kommen. Hat jedoch auch die etwas schlechtere Ausstattung....



Gerade in der Preisklasse würde ich ohne Probefahrt gar nix kaufen.
Beim Jekyll würde mich der Dämpfer einfach vom Kauf abhalten: zu speziell, kann eigentlich kein anderer Dämpfer genutzt werden. Wenn ich mir nun zB einen Vivid kaufe, kann ich den Float immer noch zurücklegen, sollte der mal länger zum Service müssen oder so.

Ich würde auf jeden Fall erst abklären, was ein Service beim DYAD kostet und wie lange da i.d.R. die Abwicklung dauert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## agnes (15. Dezember 2011)

nehm das spicy, kaufe ich dir dann nächste jahr ab^^


----------



## maggse (15. Dezember 2011)

Ponch schrieb:


> Das Sitzrohr ist ja leider enorm lang. Da würde mir das 46er definitiv besser taugen.



Na dann weisst du die Grösse eh schon. Probesitzen/fahren würde ich aber unbedingt. 
Ich fand das Zesty von der Geo her nicht ganz optimal, am Spicy hab ich mich aber sofort wohlgefühlt. Die Geos sind ähnlich, aber eben doch nicht ganz gleich.

Ausserdem hast du am Spicy eine steifere Gabel, was bei steileren Stücken/ technischem Gelände schon mehr Fahrsicherheit bringt. Das OST Fahrwerk funktioniert, und schluckt ja nach Abstimmung auch jeden Kiesel weg, ich mag es aber etwas straffer, um mehr Feedback vom Untergrund zu bekommen (hab ca. 27% SAG). Der Float Dämpfer ist jetzt nicht das Non-plus-Ultra, aber er funktioniert recht problemlos, bei mir jetzt seit ca. 14 Monaten bei allen Bedingungen. 
Positiv am 2012er ist, dass jetzt eine XT Nabe hinten verbaut ist, die schrottige Deore 525er hatte auf einem MTB nichts zu suchen.
Lass dir Zeit und setz dich auf jedes Rad das du in die Finger bekommst, nur so bekommst du ein Gefühl welche Bikes dir zusagen und welche nicht.

Viel Spass beim Testen,
maggse


----------



## iCoke (15. Dezember 2011)

Ist hier jemand zufällig aus der Gegend Miltenberg/Obernburg/Aschaffenburg? Ich würd mich gerne mal auf ein 2011er 316 bzw. 516 setzen. 
Hab hier schon ein paar Händler durch telefoniert, konnte bis jetzt keinen finden der ein solches Rad da hätte.


----------



## Bikedude001 (15. Dezember 2011)

Aschaffenburg ist zwar nicht direkt in der Nähe, hab aber Spicys in 42 und 46 zum Probesitzen/-fahren im Laden.


----------



## Ponch (16. Dezember 2011)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> Gerade in der Preisklasse würde ich ohne Probefahrt gar nix kaufen.





maggse schrieb:


> Na dann weisst du die Grösse eh schon. Probesitzen/fahren würde ich aber unbedingt.




Habe ich befolgt. Es ist nun das Jekyll 1 geworden. Fühlt sich einfach besser an. Das Umschalten des Dämpfers funktioniert auch einwandfrei. Es sind wirklich 2 Bikes in einem. Im Flow Modus super plush mit viel Sag ohne das der Dämpfer durch den Federweg rauscht. Beim Zesty bekam ich das einfach nicht annähernd so hin. Entweder korrekter Sag und richtig bockiges Ansprechverhalten oder aber massig Sag mit durchrauschendem Dämpfer und noch immer relativ schlechtem Ansprechverhalten der Federung.
Trotzdem sind die Lapierre richtig schicke Bikes.


----------



## rzr1911 (16. Dezember 2011)

na dann muss ja nur noch die sonne rauskommen und du kannst die trails unsicher machen gehn  viel spaß dabei!


----------



## neo-bahamuth (16. Dezember 2011)

Ponch schrieb:


> Habe ich befolgt. Es ist nun das Jekyll 1 geworden.



Na denn viel Spaß  Aber aufpassen, ist gerade recht windig *g*


----------



## maxxmaxx (17. Dezember 2011)

Wie viele Sätze Bremsklötze braucht ihr pro Saisoin für eure K18? Es wäre noch gut, wenn ihr anfügt, ob ihr wenig, normal oder viel fahrt. Meine Kollgen verbrauchen nicht so viele Bremsklötze wie ich, diese haben allerdings auch andere Bremsen. Würde jetzt mal gerne wissen, ob es daran liegt, dass ich zu viel bremse oder der Verschleiß an Bremsklötzen bei der Bremse wirklich höher ist als bei anderen Bremsen.


----------



## vitaminc (18. Dezember 2011)

> Würde jetzt mal gerne wissen, ob es daran liegt, dass ich zu viel bremse  oder der Verschleiß an Bremsklötzen bei der Bremse wirklich höher ist  als bei anderen Bremsen.


Im Vergleich zu einer 4-Kolben Bremse dürfte der Verschleiß höher liegen, ansonsten sollte die K18 nicht zwingend mehr Verschleiß aufweisen als bei ner Avid und Co.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (18. Dezember 2011)

maxxmaxx schrieb:


> Wie viele Sätze Bremsklötze braucht ihr pro Saisoin für eure K18? Es wäre noch gut, wenn ihr anfügt, ob ihr wenig, normal oder viel fahrt. Meine Kollgen verbrauchen nicht so viele Bremsklötze wie ich, diese haben allerdings auch andere Bremsen. Würde jetzt mal gerne wissen, ob es daran liegt, dass ich zu viel bremse oder der Verschleiß an Bremsklötzen bei der Bremse wirklich höher ist als bei anderen Bremsen.



Ich hab am Pro Race 200 damals mit der K18 so alle 3000km nen Satz Beläge runter gehabt, waren dann immer so 2-3 Satz Beläge im Jahr.

Aber leichtere Fahrer dürften damit länger auskommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Darkwing Duck (22. Dezember 2011)

So, da die Erfahrungsberichte zum Monarch Plus im Spicy hier im Forum doch noch sehr rar gesät sind, habe ich mal den Sprung ins kalte Wasser gewagt und mir den Dämpfer in Medium Compression für mein Spicy von 2009 bestellt.

Bisher habe ich nur ein rudimentäres "Kellersetup" durchgeführt, also im wesentlichen den Sag per Luftdruck angepasst und die Zugstufe nach Gefühl auf etwas schneller als die mittlere Einstellung eingestellt.
Gestern Abend habe ich dann bei Dunkelheit und Schneeregen die erste Runde damit gedreht, kann aber noch keinen aussagekräftigen Erfahrungsbericht abgeben, weil ich bei den Wetterbedingungen keine große Lust auf längere Setup-Stops hatte. Was mir allerdings aufgefallen ist, der Dämpfer ist gefühlt im Laufe der Tour spürbar weicher geworden. Ich hoffe mal, dass das nur ein "Einfahren" war und ich da keinen undichten erwischt habe.

Nach Weihnachten werde ich hoffentlich mal wieder tagsüber aufs Rad kommen und ein bisschen mehr mit den Einstellungen rumspielen können. Bericht wird natürlich umgehend hier folgen


----------



## Freizeit-biker (22. Dezember 2011)

Der Monarch Plus wie der Vivid Air leiden scheinbar unter dem Teperatur- Syndorm. Bei Kalten Teperaturen werden scheibnar die Dichtungen zu steif und halten den druck nicht richtig. Mein Monarch Plus im Zesty hat bei Temperaturen unter 5 °C auf 3 Stunden Ca. 30- 40 psi verloren.
Ich hab die Luftkammer aufgeschraubt, alle Dichtungen gereinigt und neu gefettet (Judy Butter) und in die Luftkammer ca 10 - 15 ml Redrum Silikonöl gefüllt. 
Seit 3 Ausfahrten ist der Druck im Dämpfer stabil geblieben. 
Im Zesty fahr ich den Monach im Tune Low. Finde ich sehr passen so. Das Zesty wird viel in Technisch anspruchvollen, aber nicht gerade bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten eingesetzt.


----------



## Darkwing Duck (22. Dezember 2011)

Oha, na dann steht mir ja ein "interessanter" Winter bevor. Werde heute Abend mal testen, ob ich den Druckverlust im Keller (deutlich > 5° C dank Gratisheizung durch nicht gedämmte Warmwasserleitungen  ) reproduzieren kann.


----------



## FireGuy (22. Dezember 2011)

Dass der Druck weniger wird ist ja eigentlich klar wenn die Luft drin kälter wird   Ohne Dämpferpumpe wars auch mit dem rp23 und dhx air sinnlos im Winter wenn man länger als 30min unterwegs ist und es echt kalt war.
Da funktionieren die Gabeln eh auch nimma gescheit also "egal" 

Bin aber trotzdem schon sehr gespannt auf deinen Bericht.


----------



## dragon-777 (22. Dezember 2011)

Darkwing Duck schrieb:


> ...Nach Weihnachten werde ich hoffentlich mal wieder tagsüber aufs Rad kommen und ein bisschen mehr mit den Einstellungen rumspielen können. Bericht wird natürlich umgehend hier folgen



Danke, dass wäre echt gut.


----------



## iCoke (28. Dezember 2011)

Soa, bin seit heute Besitzer eines 516 von 2011 .
Soweit so gut. Ich habe es nun zusammen gebaut. Muss ich auf irgendwas achten?
Dann gab's in der Packung des LRS einen Nippelführungsmagnet. Für was ist der gut?

Dann warn im Karton noch zwei ?Hülsen? --> siehe Bild.
Wo gehören die eigentlich hin?


----------



## Darkwing Duck (28. Dezember 2011)

So, wie versprochen hier meine heutigen Eindrücke vom Monarch Plus. Zunächst einmal vorweg, ich bin mir jetzt relativ sicher, dass der Druckverlust in meinem Dämpfer nicht normal sein kann. Ich werde den Dämpfer also leider erstmal einschicken müssen. Außerdem habe ich dadurch (und weil das auf den ersten Fahrten wohl sowieso nur schwer möglich ist) heute bestimmt noch nicht das Optimum aus dem Dämpfer holen können.

Was hatte ich mir vom Tausch des Fox Float R (low compression) gegen einen anderen Dämpfer erhofft? Weiter vorn im Thread hatte ich es schonmal beschrieben. Wenn ich beim Float R die Zugstufe so einstelle, dass der Hinterbau bei schnellen kleinen bis mittleren Schlägen (Wurzeln, Löcher, Wellen, ...), also in meinen Augen "normalen Trailverhältnissen" vernünftig arbeitet, ist sie viel zu schnell für Sprünge. Das Hinterrad bekommt durchs ausfedern noch einmal einen Schlag, so dass ich mich in der Luft sehr frontlastig fühle. Umgekehrt heißt das natürlich, eine für Sprünge angepasste Zugstufe ist zu langsam für die Action am Boden 

Dämpfer wie der Monarch Plus haben eine getrennte Zugstufendämpfung für den vorderen und den hinteren Teil des Hubs, so dass theoretisch eine Abstimmung für beide Szenarien zu finden sein müsste.

Ein anderer Punkt ist das in den Tests der 2008er und 2009er Spicys (und Zestys) oft kritisierte "Durchrauschen" durch den Federweg. Optimisten könnten es auch als "effektive Ausnutzung des Federwegs" bezeichnen. Für mich persönlich wäre das allein kein Grund für einen neuen Dämpfer gewesen. Man sieht jedoch, dass das Thema nicht von der Hand zu weisen ist, zum einen weil die Diskussion hier im Thread alle paar Seiten wieder aufkeimt, zum anderen vor allem daran, dass Lapierre das Spicy seit 2010 serienmäßig mit "medium compression tune"-Dämpfern ausstattet.

Ich habe mir also den Monarch Plus RC3 in der mittleren Druckstufenwerkseinstellung bestellt und ins Spicy gebaut. Bei meinen nackten 60 kg habe ich mich für 8 bar auf dem Dämpfer entschieden. Das entspricht der Sag-Markierung auf dem Dämpfer bei 30 % bzw.  etwas unterhalb der Markierung "XR" auf dem Sag-Indicator-Aufkleber. Die Zugstufe habe ich auf 3 Klicks von der offensten Position (Hase) aus gesehen eingestellt.

Jetzt ist es natürlich sehr schwer, darüber einen Erfahrungsbericht zu verfassen. Das beste Urteil, was man einem Biketeil wohl aussprechen kann wäre "absolut unauffällig". In Anbetracht der Tatsache, dass mein Exemplar wie gesagt Luft verliert und ich somit heute mehrfach nachpumpen musste, kann ich ihm diese Unauffälligkeit noch nicht ausstellen. Was ich allerdings sagen kann ist, dass die zweistufige Zugstufendämpfung meine Erwartungen bisher schon gut erfüllen konnte. Es ist jetzt tatsächlich möglich, mit dem gleichen Setup ein am Boden klebendes Hinterrad auf Wurzeln etc. zu erreichen und trotzdem nicht vom Rückstoß nach größeren Schlägen die Bodenhaftung zu verlieren.

Der Unterschied zwischen dem "low tune" meines Foxdämpfers und dem "mid tune" des Monarch Plus ist spürbar. Bisher merke ich vor allem, dass es sich bei gewissen Schlägen einfach anders anfühlt. Ob das besser oder schlechter ist, kann ich noch nicht sagen, jetzt fühlt es sich erstmal genauso ungewohnt an wie der Foxdämpfer vor 2,5 Jahren, als ich das Spicy bekommen habe.

Erstes Fazit: Wenn ich noch ein dichtes Exemplar bekomme, war das eine sinnvolle Investition meines Weihnachtsgeldes


----------



## LB Stefan (29. Dezember 2011)

Hat jemand interesse an nem Spicy Rahmen oder Komplkettbike? Bitte PN.


----------



## FireGuy (13. Januar 2012)

Möchte meine Vorfreude teilen 

Leider Verletzungsbedingt keine Probefahrt möglich.
Nach all den nicht zufriedenstellenden AIr Dämpfern mal ein neuer Versuch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rider1970 (13. Januar 2012)

Schaut gut aus,bin mal gespannt auf deinen Fahrbericht mit dem Kage

Was hast du dir den zugezogen?


----------



## FireGuy (13. Januar 2012)

Hatte am 19ten eine Hand-op, weil Ossikel im Handgelenk und Discus bissal kaputt 


ja bin auch schon gespannt, wenn alles passt dann Mitte Februar erste Ausfahrt: Aber allein vom daufsetzen und herumwippen zahlen sich die 400g Mehrgewicht schon aus, wobei mir der Rebound nicht extremst schnell vorkommt.


----------



## maggse (13. Januar 2012)

FireGuy schrieb:


> Möchte meine Vorfreude teilen



Schaut wirklich gut aus, passt super zum Rahmen 

Wo hast du den denn herbekommen (und welche Federhärte hast du genommen)? Bei den Webshops ist überall ein Lieferzeit von einer Woche angegeben, deswegen hab ich mein Budget in eine Reverb und Spank Spike Pedale investiert 

Gute Genesung und allen eine verletzungsfreie Saison,
maggse


----------



## FireGuy (13. Januar 2012)

Danke 

Wiege sowas 75kg incl AusrÃ¼stung und hab die 350lbs genommen. Muss sich erst zeigen obs die richtige Feder ist nachdem das Ding eingefahren ist. Im Moment habe ich zwischen XC und DH am Sag indicator
Was ich vergessen habe, der Rebound Knopf ist sehr fummelig zugÃ¤nglich: aber man kann dazu einfach die Feder entspannen und nach vorne schieben. Das stellt man ja auch nicht alle 5min ein

Ich hab den DÃ¤mpfer von Bike-Components. am Sonntag Bestellung mit Price-alert (188â¬) geschickt, Dienstag BestÃ¤tigung bekommen, gleich Ã¼berwiesen und Mittwoch war der DÃ¤mpfer schon im Versand (ps das war sehr beeindruckend weil von 10 Artikel 5! mit 2-7 Tage Lieferzeit angegeben waren)
Heute angekommen und ich wohn in .at


----------



## dragon-777 (13. Januar 2012)

FireGuy schrieb:


> Hatte am 19ten eine Hand-op, weil Ossikel im Handgelenk und Discus bissal kaputt
> 
> 
> ja bin auch schon gespannt, wenn alles passt dann Mitte Februar erste Ausfahrt: Aber allein vom daufsetzen und herumwippen zahlen sich die 400g Mehrgewicht schon aus, wobei mir der Rebound nicht extremst schnell vorkommt.



Welchen Tune hast Du genommen? Mid?


----------



## FireGuy (13. Januar 2012)

jop M/M   erschien mir am sichersten für den 2009 Rahmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neo-bahamuth (13. Januar 2012)

FireGuy schrieb:


> jop M/M   erschien mir am sichersten für den 2009 Rahmen



Tune Mid passt, aber das grüne 216er ist dennoch ein 2010er Rahmen 
Ich vermute mal, Du konntest die Buchsen des Fox Float verwenden? Werde mir im Frühjahr wohl einen Vivid Coil R2C holen. Mit 450er Feder bei 85kg fahrfertig.


----------



## FireGuy (14. Januar 2012)

Hm, wo du recht hast, hast du recht  2010

Ja, Buchsen sind ident, auch wenn ich schon lange eine durchgehende Achse habe


----------



## 6TiWon (14. Januar 2012)

FireGuy schrieb:


> ... zahlen sich die 400g Mehrgewicht ...


@fireguy: passt ja richtig supi rein. frage: gegenüber was? einem fox rp23 oder was hattest / hast du drin. bin auch noch nicht so 100% mit meinem luftikus im reinen...


----------



## JENSeits (14. Januar 2012)

Mein Spicy ist jetzt fertig für die neue Saison: 






(Sauberer wirds diese Saison nicht mehr werden)


Weitere Fotos im Album, Morgen kommen wohl noch detailierte nach 
LG Jens


----------



## FireGuy (14. Januar 2012)

6TiWon schrieb:


> @fireguy: passt ja richtig supi rein. frage: gegenüber was? einem fox rp23 oder was hattest / hast du drin. bin auch noch nicht so 100% mit meinem luftikus im reinen...



Hatte einen DHX 5.0 Air mit Luftkammerverkleinerung (Haribodose)


----------



## Darkwing Duck (15. Januar 2012)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Mein Spicy ist jetzt fertig für die neue Saison:
> 
> (Sauberer wirds diese Saison nicht mehr werden)
> 
> ...



Ich glaube, so ein ähnliches verbirgt sich bei mir auch unter der Schlammkruste 





Dreckiger wars diese Saison noch nicht 

Irgendetwas größeres werde ich noch ändern im Laufe des Jahres, ich bin mir nur noch unschlüssig, was das werden soll.
Das Experiment Monarch Plus ist leider erstmal verschoben. Mein Exemplar war undicht und ich musste ihn zurückschicken.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (15. Januar 2012)

Mein Monarch Plus hat auch bei temperaturen um 0°C auf 3 stunden fast 30 psi verloren.
Nachdem ich die Luftkammer auf gemacht habe, die Dichtungen schö mit Judy Butter gefettet habe und in die Positiv Kammer ca 10 ml Redrum Silikonöl eingefüllt habe, hält er seit 30 Wochen den Druck. Und heute waren wir definitiv bei unter 0°C unterwegs.


----------



## Darkwing Duck (15. Januar 2012)

Ja, hattest du mir ja weiter oben schonmal geschrieben. Leuchtet mir auch technisch gesehen durchaus ein. Allerdings waren es bei mir 30 psi in weniger als 2h (reiner Fahrzeit) und eher 8-10 °C.

Und mal ganz abgesehen davon, auch wenn hinlänglich bekannt ist, dass Rock Shox Gabeln gern mit zu wenig Öl ausliefert, die ersten Reverb-Käufer reihenweise entlüften mussten bevor das Ding überhaupt nutzbar war usw usf, sehe ich es absolut nicht ein, bei einem nagelneuen Dämpfer erstmal Hand anlegen zu müssen, bevor ich ihn bestimmungsgemäß benutzen kann.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (16. Januar 2012)

Ich wohne in der Schweiz. Wenn ich da Teile aus europäischen Internet Shops reklamieren muss, dann ist das immer mit erheblichem Aufwand verbunden. 
Hohe Versandtkosten, lange Laufzeiten. ... Da überlegt man sich die eine oder andere Reklamation dann schon mal.

Wie lange ist dein Dämpfer denn schon in Sachen Reklamation unterwegs? Das sollte um diese Zeit doch recht zügig abgearbeitet werden können. 
Mich würde ein weiterer Erfahrungsbericht schon sehr interessieren.


----------



## Darkwing Duck (16. Januar 2012)

Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> Ich wohne in der Schweiz. Wenn ich da Teile aus europäischen Internet Shops reklamieren muss, dann ist das immer mit erheblichem Aufwand verbunden.
> Hohe Versandtkosten, lange Laufzeiten. ... Da überlegt man sich die eine oder andere Reklamation dann schon mal.


Ich habe irgendwie kaum Erfahrungen mit Reklamationen oder Rücksendungen, weil ich eigentlich nur online bestelle, wenn ich mir über Größe oder Ausführung absolut sicher bin und in Sachen defekte Bikeparts bisher mit meinen Onlinebestellungen wohl immer Glück gehabt habe. Oder anders gesagt, wenn mal was kaputt geht, dann ist es immer sehr eindeutig eigenverschuldet 


Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> Wie lange ist dein Dämpfer denn schon in Sachen Reklamation unterwegs? Das sollte um diese Zeit doch recht zügig abgearbeitet werden können.


Habe den Dämpfer vor ca. einer Woche losgeschickt, bisher habe ich noch nichts von BMO gehört.


Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> Mich würde ein weiterer Erfahrungsbericht schon sehr interessieren.



Mich auch, besonders meiner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazyfist (16. Januar 2012)

Hallo,

kann mir wer sagen, ob die Race Face Atlas AM Kurbel (http://raceface.com/components/cranks/atlas/atlas-am/) ans Spicy 316 aus 2010 (PressFit) passt?


----------



## Bikedude001 (16. Januar 2012)

Der linke Arm wird wahrscheinlich an der Kabelführung schleifen.


----------



## zwente (16. Januar 2012)

beim '09 + RF-Kurbel sahs so aus:


----------



## dragon-777 (16. Januar 2012)

zwente schrieb:


> beim '09 + RF-Kurbel sahs so aus:



Hmm. Hat das jemand mal an einem 2008er Rahmen?


----------



## Crazyfist (17. Januar 2012)

Gibts dann eigentlich irgendwelche Alternativen zur SLX, ausser den anderen Shimano Produkten (XT, Saint)?


----------



## MightyMike (17. Januar 2012)

Kommt ich auch beim pedalieren ab und an mit den Fersen an die Streben ?


----------



## Freizeit-biker (17. Januar 2012)

@MightyMike: Meine Hinterbauten beim Froggy und Zesty tragen auch deutliche Spuren. Das hängt halt stark von der persönliche Fuss- Stellung ab. Ich fahre überwiegend mit Flat- Pedals. Da scheuer ich im Downhill immer mit dem hinteren Fuss am Hinterbau. 
Beim Froggy ist es direkt das Gelenk (Kettenstrebe/Sitzstrebe). 
Beim Zesty (2010er, Alu) ist es die Wölbung der Sitzstrebe.

Was solls, mein Bike ist ein Sportgerät und kein Schaustück. Da gibts halt Gebrauchsspuren.


----------



## FireGuy (17. Januar 2012)

Bei mir ist da auch schon der Lack bis zur Grundierung weg. wayne... bei den Steinschlägen die man sich bei ordnungsgemäßem Einsatz von dem Teil holt


----------



## MightyMike (17. Januar 2012)

Danke für die Antworten Jungs, ich dachte schon ich bin irgendwie krüppelig unterwegs. Naja, ich mags aber auch wenn Sachen schön aussehen  habe die Stellen jetzt mit MX Folien foliert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikedude001 (17. Januar 2012)

Crazyfist schrieb:


> Gibts dann eigentlich irgendwelche Alternativen zur SLX, ausser den anderen Shimano Produkten (XT, Saint)?


 
Sram oder Truvativ passen auch gut.
Z.B. AKA, X.0 oder Stylo


----------



## Papa Midnight (17. Januar 2012)

Crazyfist schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> kann mir wer sagen, ob die Race Face Atlas AM Kurbel (http://raceface.com/components/cranks/atlas/atlas-am/) ans Spicy 316 aus 2010 (PressFit) passt?



Du kannst den Zug ja umlegen, dann paßt das. Hab ich auch schon bei diversen Rädern gemacht.


----------



## Nippes80 (19. Januar 2012)

Hallo liebe Spicy Besitzer,

wie sieht das mit der kombination aktuelles Spicy (2011 oder 2012) und Hammerschmidt.

In Spicy verbaute HS habe ich schon gesehen aber...:
-Gibts ne Freigabe von Lapierre
-Ist die HS ohne Probleme verbaubar, oder muss man basteln (feilen sägen ähnliches am Rahmen)

THX

Nippes80


----------



## Bymike (19. Januar 2012)

Hi, 

ich gehöre bald auch zu den (hoffentlich glücklichen) Spicy-Fahrern. 
Nun stellt sich mir die schwierigste aller Fragen: Welche Gabel soll ich nehmen. Da eine neu-Gabel nicht in Frage kommt, muss ich auf etwas gebrauchtes zurückgreifen. 

Ist es beim 2009er Spicy denn ohne Probleme möglich, eine Tapered-Gabel zu Verbauen? Wenn ja, gibt's eurer Meinung nach Tapered-Steuersätze, die ihr besonders empfehlen würde? Muss ich noch irgendetwas beachten? 

Momentan fahre ich noch ein Cube Stereo, bin sehr gespannt, ob das neue Bike mir noch besser taugen wird!


----------



## Bikedude001 (19. Januar 2012)

Eine Tapered Gabel passt erst in die Modelle ab 2011.
Du brauchst bei dem 2009er einen durchgehenden 1 1/8 Gabelschaft und einen ZS 44 1 1/8 Steuersatz.
Hab noch ne neue Lyrik von 2011 für schmales Budget im Laden.
Bei Interesse kannst mir ne Pn schicken.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (19. Januar 2012)

Nippes80 schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Spicy Besitzer,
> 
> wie sieht das mit der kombination aktuelles Spicy (2011 oder 2012) und Hammerschmidt.
> 
> ...



Bin mir nicht sicher, aber seit dem 2011er Modell wurde wohl auf das Einpresslager beim Spicy verzichtet und man kann nun auch problemlos eine HS einbauen. Aber ganz sicher bin ich mir nicht mehr.

@bymike: ich empfehle als Gabel eine MZ 55 Micro Ti, wahnsinnig weich ansprechende und super arbeitende Gabel:

http://www.marzocchi.com/template/d...8&idC=1585&IdFolder=113&uf=IU&IdOggetto=59707


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 6TiWon (20. Januar 2012)

Nippes80 schrieb:


> ...oder muss man basteln (feilen sägen ähnliches am Rahmen)


hallo nippes80, am rahmen rumbasteln und irgendwas verändern mit werkzeug tät ich nicht, da sonst keine garantie mehr. mein 516er / modelljahr 2012 hat eine iscg aufnahme und es dürfte hier auch eine hs ranpassen. eine xt oder slx mit 2-fach kurbel/bashguard und kefü ist meiner meinung nach voll ausreichend. leiser, billiger und leichter sowieso...


----------



## Freizeit-biker (20. Januar 2012)

Das 2010er und das 2012er haben Pressfit Lager. Da kannst du keine Hammerschmidt montieren. 
Ansonsten kann ich mich 6TiWon anschliessen. noch einmal kaufen würde ich hammerschmidt nicht. Das Mehrgewicht ist doch ganz schön beachtlich.


----------



## Darkwing Duck (23. Januar 2012)

Hat hier jemand schonmal ausprobiert, wie sich eine Federgabel mit >170 mm im Spicy schlägt? Die Lyrik DH mit 170 ist ja schon ein paar Mal aufgetaucht, aber ist das Spicy zB mit einer Totem fahrbar?


----------



## Freizeit-biker (23. Januar 2012)

Willst du dir wirklich 3 kg Gabel in ein Enduro hängen?
Die Totem ist im Froggy richtig aufgehoben. Aber im Spicy? Könnte ganz schön kopflastig werden.
Das macht das Bike vom Lenkverhalten her schon ein ganzes Stück träger.


----------



## Hendrik1988 (23. Januar 2012)

Ich möchte mich nur kurz von euch Spicy-Fahrern verabschieden. Um 20mm hats mich verschlagen. Das Spicy war echt ein schönes Rad, mal sehen ob das Froggy mithalten kann

Zugleich möchte ich mein 2010er Spicy 316 zum Verkauf anbieten. Ein Inserat im Bikemarkt folgt am Wochenende.


----------



## rider1970 (23. Januar 2012)

Darkwing Duck schrieb:


> Hat hier jemand schonmal ausprobiert, wie sich eine Federgabel mit >170 mm im Spicy schlägt? Die Lyrik DH mit 170 ist ja schon ein paar Mal aufgetaucht, aber ist das Spicy zB mit einer Totem fahrbar?



Muss Uwe da recht geben,ne schwere totem am Spicy find ich irgendwie auch nicht passend;hast du vor auch hinten nen längeren Dämpfer zu fahren? Zum Mehrgewicht:Fahre selbst ne MZ 55eta in meinem und die rund 350g mehr zur 36Float sind schon deutlich spürbar,zur Totem wärs nochmal soviel(Soloair ist meines Wissens etwas leichter?)...
Vlt dann doch lieber ne 36 F/T/V in 170/180? Ist halt auch ne Frage der Geo...


----------



## Freizeit-biker (23. Januar 2012)

Und die Totem Solo Air rauscht aufgrund des grossen Luftvolumens  immer noch zu stark durch den Federweg. Also kannst du mit 3 kg Gabel rechnen.
A tuch too mutch.  Das sind gegenüber einer Lyrik je nach Feder ca. 800 Gramm mehr.


----------



## Darkwing Duck (23. Januar 2012)

Momentan hab ich noch gar nichts konkret vor, das sind mehr so Gedankenspiele. Das mit dem Gewicht ist klar, Totem Solo Air wären allerdings im Vergleich zu meiner 36 Van R wohl nur ~300 g. Ging mir mehr um die Geo, vor allem die Tretlagerhöhe. Lenkwinkel an sich ist ja gerade sehr modern und wäre wahrscheinlich immer noch steiler als beim 601 

Ich weiß im Moment nicht so richtig, was ich mit dem Spicy machen soll. Ich habe irgendwie zur Zeit keine Lust mehr auf "Ein Bike für alles". Man hat zwar auf der einen Seite nie ein so richtig unpassendes Bike. Aber pessimistisch betrachtet auch fast nie ein richtig passendes 

Im letzten Jahr bin ich fast nur sehr lange (Enduro-)Touren gefahren oder habe sehr Downhilllastige Trailtage eingelegt, bei denen man dann durchaus auch mal schiebt. Für ersteres geht mir der Sitzwinkel vom Spicy immer mehr auf die Nerven (im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes). Wenn man es bergauf eh sehr ruhig angehen lässt, wären dann auch 2 kg Zusatzgewicht und 20-40 mm Federweg mehr auch nicht weiter schlimm.

Deswegen tendiere ich in letzter Zeit irgendwie dazu, das Spicy durch ein leichteres Allmountain mit vor allem steilerem Sitzwinkel zu ersetzen und auf mittelfristige Sicht dazu noch ein Freerider oder evtl. sogar Downhiller für die gröberen Tage 

Tun sich nur zwei Probleme auf: Meine Finanzen ermöglichen keine 2 neuen Bikes gleichzeitig. Und außerdem mag ich mich von meinem Spicy nicht so richtig trennen, in der Hinsicht bin ich irgendwie Mädchen (oder vielleicht gerade nicht? Fällt Frauen sowas leichter? Ist ja nur ein Fahrrad ). Daher jedenfalls die Idee, das Spicy etwas mehr in Richtung Abfahrt zu trimmen. Die logische Konsequenz wäre eigentlich ein Froggy für mich, genau wie Hendrik das gemacht hat. Für den 718er Rahmen in der Lackierung von 2010 würde ich auch sogar ohne lange zu zögern das Spicy verkaufen und Ersparnisse ankratzen


----------



## Hendrik1988 (23. Januar 2012)

Ich hatte auch erst den Plan gefasst, mir 2 Bikes zuzulegen. Ich wollte das Froggy als Freerider aufbauen und das Spicy sollte leichter werden evtl. mit 140er Gabel und folglich steilerem Lenkwinkel. Nun habe ich mich erstmal gegen 2 Bikes entschieden. Ich weiß gar nicht, was ich mit einem 140er Rad soll. Am Ende ist das Froggy 2kg schwerer als das Spicy und hat mehr Reserven. Zum gemütlichen Bergauffahren wird das Rad allemal gehen. Selbst in den Alpen sollte man gut zurecht kommen.

Das Froggy wird jetzt meine eierlegende Wollmilchau für Tour und Park. 
Das Problem war nur einen Rahmen zu bekommen. Ich habe lange gesucht und letztendlich ein Komplettrad gekauft. Jetzt bin ich am rotieren und die Teileansammlung wieder an den Mann zu bringen. Ich hoffe das wars wert!
Der 2009er in Froschgrün war für mich der schönste Rahmen der Serie, nur leider bekommt man den nirgendwo. Das neue Design der Rahmen ist mir persönlich zu bunt. 

In zwei Wochen sollte mein Rad fertig sein. Ich hoffe, dass ich in 4 Wochen das erste Fazit ziehen kann.


----------



## Darkwing Duck (25. Januar 2012)

Nene, wie gesagt, auf nur ein Bike und die damit verbundenen Kompromisse habe ich keine Lust mehr... Welches Komplett-Froggy ist es denn bei dir jetzt geworden?

Was sagen denn die anderen dazu, die beides schon ausführlicher Gefahren sind. Macht sich der Umstieg von Spicy auf Froggy so sehr bemerkbar, dass man, wenn man nicht großartig drauflegen will, doch erhebliche Einbußen bei den Komponenten in Kauf nimmt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surprise11 (26. Januar 2012)

Tja das sehe ich zwar auch so, aber mit nem Freerider -1000hm -  macht absolut keinen Spaß Das Zesty kommt "bei" mir sehr an seine Abfahrt s Grenzen, und genau für diese Zielgruppe ist auch das Spicy gedacht, Kompromisse hin oder her...
Mfg


----------



## 6TiWon (26. Januar 2012)

habe das spicy jetzt seit dezember und muss für mich sagen: passt für alles: touren, enduro einlagen und ab und zu ein sprung einbauen. macht alles mit. da komm ich eher an meine grenzen. wrd im früjahr mal bikepark testen.


----------



## zwente (26. Januar 2012)

Kann ich voll un ganz zustimmen...
Spicy is jetzt die 2te Saison im Einsatz un macht alles mit, ob 60km Singletrail (Tor-)touren oder lokale DH-Strecken mit 8meter Doubles.....
Könnte mir bei z.B. nen Tagesausflug in die nördlichen Ausleger Vogesen weder vorstellen nen Froggy 3x 500hm hochzutreten, noch die Abfahrten mit nem Zesty zu genießen (erst recht wenn zum Abschluss geshuttelt wird)...
Spicy und DH is mmn. ne sinnvolle Kombo, en Bike für runter wenn man hochtreten muss und eins für runter wenns nen Lift gibt.
Es is ja nich nur Gewicht un Federweg, viel entscheidender is die Geo .... aber wie immer - Geschmackssache!


----------



## Darkwing Duck (26. Januar 2012)

zwente schrieb:


> ...
> Es is ja nich nur Gewicht un Federweg, viel entscheidender is die Geo .... aber wie immer - Geschmackssache!



Genau das ist ja der Punkt - die Geo vom Spicy finde ich für den abfahrtslastigen Enduroeinsatz auch super. Bis eben auf den leidigen Sitzwinkel, der immer flacher wird, je weiter man die Sattelstütze ausfährt. Das ist eigentlich auch mein einziger, aber nichtsdestotrotz gravierender Kritikpunkt am Spicy. Vielleicht fällt das auch einfach bei mir so dermaßen ins Gewicht, weil ich so komische Körperproportionen habe.

Als ich das Spicy 2009 gekauft habe, gab es halt nichts anderes, was man mit einer vergleichbaren Hinterbauperformance auch noch ähnlich gut den Berg hochtreten konnte. Mittlerweile gibt es aber doch einige All Mountains mit steilem Sitzwinkel und flachem Lenkwinkel. Und wenn mich die Bilder nicht vollends täuschen, ist Lapierre das ja beim 2012er Spicy auch angegangen, auch wenn die Geotabellen da was anderes sagen.

Übrigens ist heute mein (hoffentlich jetzt dichter) Monarch Plus zu mir zurückgekommen. Da ich den jetzt eh nicht mehr umtauschen kann, bin ich mal gespannt, wie er sich ohne Luftverlust im Spicy so macht. Die beiden Ausfahrten mit Nachpumpen waren jedenfalls schonmal vielversprechend.


----------



## zwente (26. Januar 2012)

Nur das ich dich richtig verstehe,
der Sitzwinkel wird flacher wenn du den Sattel ausfährst --> du meinst das so dass dein Dämpfer mehr Komprimiert wird wenn Sattel hoch, right?

Wenn ja versteh ich nich was stört, man stellt den Sag also damit auch en bissal den Winkel doch für ausgefahrenen Sattel ein und wenn der Sattel unten is sitz ich eh nicht.
Positiver Aspekt is für mich dass wenn der Sattel unten ist, ist er gleichzeitig auch weiter vorn un somit ausm Weg.


----------



## Darkwing Duck (26. Januar 2012)

Nein, der Sag verstärkt den Effekt nur, bzw. der Effekt vergrößert den Sag im Sitzen nochmal zusätzlich. Den effektiven Sitzwinkel, also den, den man beim treten bemerkt, würde ich vom Tretlager bis zum Kopf der Sattelstütze messen.

Das Sitzrohr hat beim Spicy ja diesen Knick. Das bedeutet, eine Achse durch die Sattelstütze geht in der Verlängerung nicht direkt durchs Tretlager, sondern irgendwo vorm Tretlager vorbei. Je weiter man also die Sattelstütze ausfährt, desto kleiner wird der Winkel zwischen der Verbindung Sattelstütze - Tretlager und der Horizontalen.

Manchmal habe ich das Gefühl, Ingenieur sein ist irgendwie auch ein Fluch


----------



## zwente (26. Januar 2012)

na toll mach mir meinen Studiengang schlecht ;-)

joah ich dacht Sitzwinkel is einfach nur der Winkel von der Sattelstütze und der is ja bis auf die Abhänigkeit vom Sag konstant. 

Deine Version ist sinnvoller - hab mich damit noch nie wirklich auseinandergesetzt ob der Winkel sich ändert oder nicht da er mich ja nur in Ausgefahrenem Zustand interessiert. Wieder schlauer als gestern ;-)


----------



## Darkwing Duck (26. Januar 2012)

Nene, ist schon ein toller Beruf, lass dich mal zur Klausurenzeit nicht aus der Fassung bringen 

Klar, im Grunde interessiert der Sitzwinkel nur im ausgefahrenen Zustand. Aber bei so einem Sitzrohr ist dann eben das Maß, was bei Lapierre in den Geotabellen steht, völlig irrelevant. Und außerdem haben dann Leute mit langen Beinen einen flacheren Sitzwinkel bei ausgefahrenem Sattel.


----------



## Crazyfist (30. Januar 2012)

Hallo,

ich hätte eine dringende Frage:

Passt eine Kurbel mit BB30 Standard ans Spicy aus 2010 mit PressFit Lager?

falls nicht, welcher Standart passt dann??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Darkwing Duck (30. Januar 2012)

Pressfit und BB30 sind unterschiedliche Standards. Bei BB30 kommen die Lager quasi direkt in den Rahmen, bei Pressfit sind noch Lagerschalen dazwischen. Fürs Spicy brauchst du ein Pressfit-Lager bzw. einen Achsstandard, zu dem es ein Pressfit-Lager gibt.


----------



## Papa Midnight (31. Januar 2012)

Denk bitte dran, dass du für unterschiedliche Hersteller unterschiedliche Press Fit Lager brauchst. Race Face und Shimano passen in jeweils das gleiche, Truvativ ist anders...


----------



## MaHaHnE (1. Februar 2012)

Moin Moin.

ich habe ein 2009er Spicy 316 in braun und Größe M. Der Rahmen sehr gepflegt, hat keine Dellen und nur minimalste Kratzer am Hinterbau. Laufleistung um die 1,5tkm  Leider ist mir der Oberrohr doch zu etwas zu kurz. Hat jemand vielleicht einen Spicy Rahmen in L und möchte den Rahmen in einer Nummer kleiner haben? Würde mich über Angebote freuen. (Rahmen sollte auch in einem sehr guten zustand sein udn wenn möglich gleiche Farbe. Da wäre ich aber flexibel. Evtll käme auch ein Froggy Rahmen in Betracht. Über Wertausgleich, egal in welche Richtung, kann man sich auch unterhalten.  )

Viele Grüße,
Marcus


----------



## Splash (1. Februar 2012)

Mich beschäftigt aktuell noch immer ein wenig die Kurbelfrage und es wurde ja immer gesagt, dass Race Face Kurbeln mit dem Zughalter auf der linken Seite kollidieren würde. Jetzt ist aktuell im Bikemarkt ein Spicy mit RF Deus Kurbel -> wie geht das denn?

Hintergrund: Ich würde gerne eine RF Turbine verbauen ...


----------



## Crazyfist (1. Februar 2012)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Denk bitte dran, dass du für unterschiedliche Hersteller unterschiedliche Press Fit Lager brauchst. Race Face und Shimano passen in jeweils das gleiche, Truvativ ist anders...



... danke - schön langsam bekomm ich den Durchblick.


----------



## Hendrik1988 (1. Februar 2012)

Hallo,

ich beantworte dir die Frage mal hier. Mit der originalen Zugführung hätte es nicht gepasst, zumindest bei mir nicht. Also Zugführung ab und Kabelbinder dran. Dann passts ohne Probleme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fliege (2. Februar 2012)

Was empfiehlt denn die Spicy-Fangemeinde für eine Rahmengröße bei 1,83 Fahrergröße?

Schwanke zwischen M und L

F.


----------



## iCoke (2. Februar 2012)

Ich bin 1.80m und habe eine Schrittlänge von 84cm. Fahre ein M und finde das passt.


----------



## zwente (2. Februar 2012)

Jepp, 1,83m hoch, 84er Schritt, M passt


----------



## Haywood_Jablome (2. Februar 2012)

Bin auch 1.83m gross und fahre ein M, würde aber lieber ein L fahren. Für Anstiege muss ich die Sattelstütze ziemlich weit rausziehen, dadurch sitze ich ziemlich weit hinten über dem Hinterrad. Richtig steile Anstiege kann ich so nicht wirklich fahren, da ich es nicht schaffe genug Druck auf das Vorderrad zu bringen.


----------



## Erzengel.ch (2. Februar 2012)

6TiWon schrieb:


> habe das spicy jetzt seit dezember und muss für mich sagen: passt für alles: touren, enduro einlagen und ab und zu ein sprung einbauen. macht alles mit. da komm ich eher an meine grenzen. wrd im früjahr mal bikepark testen.



Bei den vorherigen Modellen wurde in Zeitschriften und auch hier im Forum immer wieder bemängelt, dass man beim Hochfahren zu weit hinten sitzt und deswegen keinen Druck aufs Vorderrad bekommt. Wie sieht es beim Spicy 2012 mit Uphill aus?


----------



## zwente (2. Februar 2012)

Also ich hab da mitm 09' nicht wirklich Probleme, wenns steil wird geht man halt nach vorne aufm Sattel und gut is...


----------



## rider1970 (2. Februar 2012)

...und senkt noch die Gabel ab,dann sind auch längere/steile Anstiege kein Problem,zumindest was das rad angeht)


----------



## 6TiWon (3. Februar 2012)

komme bestens zurecht. berghoch supi, bergrunter bestens. wie sven schon sagte. einfach kurz nach vorne rutschen und ruh ist. brauche auch keine absenkung der gabel.
einziges problem ist bei feuchtigkeit und nässe die original 2.2 er rubber queen bereifung.. rutschen "schön" weg...deshalb bin ich grad am umstellen. hab mir für vorne einen 2.4er fat albert besorgt.


----------



## Erzengel.ch (3. Februar 2012)

6TiWon schrieb:


> komme bestens zurecht. berghoch supi, bergrunter bestens. wie sven schon sagte. einfach kurz nach vorne rutschen und ruh ist. brauche auch keine absenkung der gabel.
> einziges problem ist bei feuchtigkeit und nässe die original 2.2 er rubber queen bereifung.. rutschen "schön" weg...deshalb bin ich grad am umstellen. hab mir für vorne einen 2.4er fat albert besorgt.



Wenn die Reifen das einzige Problem ist, dann werd ich wohl bald auch zur Spicy-Familie hinzustossen. Falls ich nicht doch im letzten Moment das Commençal Meta SX nehm...


----------



## neo-bahamuth (3. Februar 2012)

Die Reifen sind auch nicht wirklich ein Problem, wobei ich persönlich den Baron 2.3 zB auch wesentlich passender zum Rad finde. Selber fahre ich gerade die Michelin WildRock'R.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rider1970 (3. Februar 2012)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> Die Reifen sind auch nicht wirklich ein Problem, wobei ich persönlich den Baron 2.3 zB auch wesentlich passender zum Rad finde. Selber fahre ich gerade die Michelin WildRock'R.




In 2,25 oder 2,4?
hab auch schonmal überlegt die beim nächsten Mal zu probieren,da die mitunter recht günstig angeboten werden,zufrieden damit?


----------



## JENSeits (4. Februar 2012)

hinten Fat Albert 2,4 und vorne Muddy Marry 2,35" taugt bestens 
Nein der HR ist nicht breiter als der VR, der Marry baut breit!


----------



## Crazyfist (4. Februar 2012)

Ich hab mir zum Testen mal den neuen Schwalbe Hans Dampf (2,35) montiert und kann ihn sehr empfehlen...


----------



## Darkwing Duck (4. Februar 2012)

JENSeits schrieb:


> hinten Fat Albert 2,4 und vorne Muddy Marry 2,35" taugt bestens
> Nein der HR ist nicht breiter als der VR, der Marry baut breit!




Hmm, das kommt mir immer genau andersrum vor.

Sollte man nicht auch eher die Mary sagen?


----------



## JENSeits (4. Februar 2012)

Ups sollte man, klar!  DIEEEE Marry 
Ich empfinde es auf meinen 321er Mavics so wie beschrieben


----------



## neo-bahamuth (4. Februar 2012)

rider1970 schrieb:


> In 2,25 oder 2,4?
> hab auch schonmal überlegt die beim nächsten Mal zu probieren,da die mitunter recht günstig angeboten werden,zufrieden damit?



Nur den 2.25, den 2.4 gibt es leider nicht tubeless. Für einen Michelin überraschend guter Reifen, vor allem sehr robust. Hat aber leichte Schwächen bei Nässe, wird der Boden tief kiesig oder schlammig fährt er da wesentlich besser als die RQ2.2.


----------



## 6TiWon (4. Februar 2012)

Erzengel.ch schrieb:


> ... dann werd ich wohl bald auch zur Spicy-Familie hinzustossen....


musst halt dann schauen, ob`s noch was gibt nach deiner prämisse. war grad wieder draussen mit meinem neuen spielzeug, und ich vermisse nix an dem gerät.
zum reifen: rq 2.2 sind einfach nur sch....geht miner meinung nach absolut nur im trockenem. erste kurve im wald heute, ein bisschen schnee in der ecke und schwupps: schon lag ich da. ging ja gut los heute. mach morgen den fetten 2.4er drauf und ich hoffe, dann ist ruhe im bau mit der schlingerei.


----------



## rider1970 (4. Februar 2012)

Servus miteinander,mal ein Bild von meinem Spicy.
Gestern den "neuen" Stahlfeder dämpfer verbaut,heut erste Ausfahrt,bin echt begeistert-vom kompl. Coil-Fahrwerk


----------



## The_HITfutju123 (4. Februar 2012)

Uhhh *.* Nice! 


Welches Modelljahr ist´n das Radl wenn ich fragen darf? Und was sind das btw für Laufräder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheMicha (4. Februar 2012)

Thema Laufräder:
Kann es sein das das hintere Laufrad beim Spicy außermittig eingespeicht sein muss?
Ich habe eben meinen neuen LRS eingebaut. Leider schleift der Reifen an der Kettenstrebe auf der Antriebsseite etwas. Auf der linken Seite sind noch ein paar mm Platz. Da der LRS von GermanLightness gebaut wurde, gehe ich davon aus dass dieser absolut mittig eingespeicht ist.
Das Thema wurde im Thread zwar bereits angesprochen aber nicht wirklich beantwortet.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (5. Februar 2012)

The_HITfutju123 schrieb:


> Welches Modelljahr ist´n das Radl wenn ich fragen darf? Und was sind das btw für Laufräder?



Da sist ein 316 von 2010 und die LRS sind wohl die Mavic Crossline 
Ich hab mir gestern bei meinem Händler ebenfalls einen Stahlfederdämpfer bestellt, den RS Vivid Coil R2C mit 500er Feder (müsste nach meiner Rechnung bei fahrfertigen 90kg und 17mm Sag hinkommen).


----------



## merino (5. Februar 2012)

@neo
Gute Entscheidung und sollte passen. Wiege ohne Alles ca. 100kg und fahre den alten 5.1 mit einer 550er. Habe zwischenzeitlich nochmal den ursprünglichen Luftdämpfer verbaut, ihn aber nach einem Tag wieder in die Ecke geschmissen. Wer Performance will, kommt an Coildämpfern nicht vorbei. Scheiß auf das Gewicht.
Gruß M


----------



## Bikedude001 (5. Februar 2012)

TheMicha schrieb:


> Thema Laufräder:
> Kann es sein das das hintere Laufrad beim Spicy außermittig eingespeicht sein muss?
> Ich habe eben meinen neuen LRS eingebaut. Leider schleift der Reifen an der Kettenstrebe auf der Antriebsseite etwas. Auf der linken Seite sind noch ein paar mm Platz. Da der LRS von GermanLightness gebaut wurde, gehe ich davon aus dass dieser absolut mittig eingespeicht ist.
> Das Thema wurde im Thread zwar bereits angesprochen aber nicht wirklich beantwortet.



Mittig eingespeichte Laufräder passen genau in den Spicyhinterbau.
Du musst dich an den "Sitzstreben" orientieren und nicht an den Kettenstreben.
Jenachdem wie der Neoprenschutz gedreht ist, kann es sein, dass der Reifen schleift.


----------



## TheMicha (5. Februar 2012)

Bedeutet also: Läuft mein LR nicht genau mittig zwischen den Sitzstreben sollte es nachzentriert werden?
Danke Bikedude!


----------



## rider1970 (5. Februar 2012)

The_HITfutju123 schrieb:


> Uhhh *.* Nice!
> 
> 
> Welches Modelljahr ist´n das Radl wenn ich fragen darf? Und was sind das btw für Laufräder?



Neo hat bereits alles gesagt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rider1970 (5. Februar 2012)

merino schrieb:


> @neo
> Gute Entscheidung und sollte passen. Wiege ohne Alles ca. 100kg und fahre den alten 5.1 mit einer 550er. Habe zwischenzeitlich nochmal den ursprünglichen Luftdämpfer verbaut, ihn aber nach einem Tag wieder in die Ecke geschmissen. Wer Performance will, kommt an Coildämpfern nicht vorbei. Scheiß auf das Gewicht.
> Gruß M



Du hast so recht


----------



## neo-bahamuth (5. Februar 2012)

merino schrieb:


> @neo
> Gute Entscheidung und sollte passen. Wiege ohne Alles ca. 100kg und fahre den alten 5.1 mit einer 550er. Habe zwischenzeitlich nochmal den ursprünglichen Luftdämpfer verbaut, ihn aber nach einem Tag wieder in die Ecke geschmissen. Wer Performance will, kommt an Coildämpfern nicht vorbei. Scheiß auf das Gewicht.
> Gruß M



Ah danke für die Info, dann lieg ich mit der 500er wohl echt passend. Wobei ich wegen einer starken Erkältung erstmal 3-4kg eingebüßt habe, muss ich wieder anfressen *g*


----------



## rider1970 (5. Februar 2012)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> Ah danke für die Info, dann lieg ich mit der 500er wohl echt passend. Wobei ich wegen einer starken Erkältung erstmal 3-4kg eingebüßt habe, muss ich wieder anfressen *g*



Nur mal als Anmerkung:Wiege rund 95kg im "Winterdress" ,habe ne 450er Feder(war netterweise gleich dabei beim Van) drin-passt.Die gleiche Stärke hat auch der Federhärtenrechner im Netz ausgespuckt(ganz genau warens glaub ich 438)


----------



## neo-bahamuth (5. Februar 2012)

Bei mir hat er 480 ausgespuckt, ich fahre aber mit so wenig Sag wie möglich 
Aber davon abgesehen, so ne Feder is flott getauscht und kostet nicht die Welt.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (10. Februar 2012)

Sodele, der Vivid R2C kam gestern beim Händler an. Er wartet nur noch auf den Lagersatz von Lapierre, die lasse ich auch gleich mit tauschen nach 2 Jahren.

Der Dämpfer selber wiegt in 216x63 und 2.75x500er Feder ohne Buchsen exakt 980g.

Bilder vom Komplettbike dann wohl nächste Woche


----------



## rider1970 (10. Februar 2012)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> Sodele, der Vivid R2C kam gestern beim Händler an. Er wartet nur noch auf den Lagersatz von Lapierre, die lasse ich auch gleich mit tauschen nach 2 Jahren.
> 
> Der Dämpfer selber wiegt in 216x63 und 2.75x500er Feder ohne Buchsen exakt 980g.
> 
> Bilder vom Komplettbike dann wohl nächste Woche



Ja,stell dann mal ein Bild ein,schaut bestimmt gut aus

Recht schwer der Vivid,mein Van wiegt gerade mal 750gr


----------



## neo-bahamuth (10. Februar 2012)

Hatte nun leider keine Möglichkeit, die separat zu wiegen. Aber wird an der Feder liegen, RS verwendet für 216 und 222mm Dämpfer ja einen Feder (2.75). Wobei mir das Gewicht schnuppe is


----------



## Papa Midnight (11. Februar 2012)

Ausverkaufte bikes: X-Contro 310 in 41 cm und 46 cm, X-Flow 912 in 41 cm und 46 cm, Zesty 214, zesty 314, zesty 714 in 50cm, Zesty 914 in 46 cm, Spicy 516 in 46cm und 50 cm, Spicy 916 in 42 cm und 46 cm.
Ich möchte drauaf hinweisen, dass erst Anfang Januar ist. Offensichtlich sind die neuen LP Modelle deutlich besser angekommen, als gehofft / geplant. Für diese Modelle gibt es KEINEN weiteren Liefertermin! Wenn euer Händler also noch eins hat oder in der Vororder stehen hat, dann solltet ihr nicht warten. Da kommt nix mehr.

Gruß


----------



## neo-bahamuth (11. Februar 2012)

Jo mein Händler hat mir ähnliches erzählt und findet das ziemlich zum Kotzen. Er denkt eher, dass LP nur sehr geringe Stückzahlen produziert hat. Bis Januar allein hatte er vier Zesty 314 verkauft und der Laden ist echt nicht sonderlich groß.


----------



## Papa Midnight (11. Februar 2012)

Wieso sollten die die Stückzahlen künstlich niedrig halten oder ähnliches? Da gibt es nicht einen einzigen Grund für. Völliger Blödsinn. Einige Modelle kamen deutlich besser an als erwartet. Offensichtlich bei ihm ja auch. Und wenn er selber das so positiv eingeschätzt hätte, dann hätte er ja die Möglichkeit gehabt mehr vorzuordern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neo-bahamuth (11. Februar 2012)

Ich sag nicht künstlich niedrig gehalten. Eher vllt. weil letztes Jahr nicht soviel verkauft wurde und die Prognosen schlecht waren? Oder aber sie nicht genug Kapazitäten bei den Rahmenherstellern gekauft haben?

Wie dem auch sei, hier in Augsburg ist es ein Risiko, zuviele vorzubestellen. Die Leute hier haben selten Kohle *g*


----------



## Erzengel.ch (13. Februar 2012)

Na toll. Jetzt wo die Spicy 516 2012 scheinbar plötzlich rar werden, tauchen auch noch Bike-Pron Bilder auf:
http://blog.derestricted.com/design/lapierre-spicy-516-2012/
Ich seh schon, ich werde nicht mehr lange warten können mit kaufen.

Ok, der Mix mit Orange ist Geschmackssache, aber die Rahmen Close-ups sind schon cool...


----------



## Bikedude001 (13. Februar 2012)

Find den Orange/Grün Mix ziemlich cool


----------



## FireGuy (13. Februar 2012)

rider1970 schrieb:


> Servus miteinander,mal ein Bild von meinem Spicy.
> Gestern den "neuen" Stahlfeder dämpfer verbaut,heut erste Ausfahrt,bin echt begeistert-vom kompl. Coil-Fahrwerk



Darf man erfahren was der Bock wiegt?


----------



## rider1970 (13. Februar 2012)

Im prinzip nicht schlecht,aber für meinen Geschmack zuviel Eloxal


----------



## rider1970 (13. Februar 2012)

FireGuy schrieb:


> Darf man erfahren was der Bock wiegt?



Ich habs ehrlich gesagt noch nicht gewogen in der aktuellen Ausstattung,werde ich aber nachholen...


----------



## FireGuy (13. Februar 2012)

thx, ist ja auch ein geiler Hobel


----------



## rider1970 (13. Februar 2012)

Besten Dank!


----------



## zwente (13. Februar 2012)

gefällt sehr gut .... ich mag orange ;-)
würd ma was um die 15kg schätzen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (13. Februar 2012)

15,6kg ist mein geschätzter Tipp


----------



## Darkwing Duck (13. Februar 2012)

Der orange-grün-Mix geht gut, die Ausstattung ist auch stimmig. Aber diese naturkautschukfarbenen Renthal-Griffe gehen gar nicht, und wenn die Jungs von der Dirt sie noch so hoch loben...


----------



## Bymike (13. Februar 2012)

So, dann will ich auch mal mein neu aufgebautes 2009er Spicy vorstellen: 





Gewogen habe ich es noch nicht, aber ich denke, es ist nicht allzuschwer. 

Der erste Fahreindruck ist durchweg positiv. Nur die Kondition hat doch ganz schön gelitten in den letzten Wochen.


----------



## dangerdave20 (14. Februar 2012)

hihi.. Dank Piers  at ddc steht mein neues Spicy auf derestrcited.com  Jetzt muss der schnee WEG! Uebrigens, gewicht liegt bei 14.2kg.. 
Mavic 719s, 2.25 Ardent hintern und custom bashguard macht viel aus  
Was Ich auch sagen muss, ist in vergleich mit meine Freundin ihre 2011 Spicy (http://blog.derestricted.com/design/sarahs-lapierre-spicy-316/) wirkt dass 2012er sehr filigran und... material wand staerke hoert sich SEHR duenn an..

Kevlar grips sind sehr geil... Echt SO klebrig!

Auf jeden fall, BRING ON 2012 season!

Wie war mein deutsch?!


----------



## MaHaHnE (14. Februar 2012)

Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken, mein 2009er Spicy 316 Rahmen zu verkaufen, da mir der M-Rahmen doch etwas klein ist. Wenn jemand Inerese hat, bitte melden. Soll nicht die Welt kosten. Habe mal um 700 Euro angesetzt. Für schmalen Aufpreis auch mit der Serien Fox Gabel zu haben. (Feder ist eine härtere Verbaut) und evtll. Fox DHX-5 Dämpfer. Das Spicy ist wenig gelaufen und ist Top gepflegt.


----------



## rider1970 (14. Februar 2012)

FireGuy schrieb:


> Darf man erfahren was der Bock wiegt?



Falls es noch interessiert:
Habe meins heut gewogen(Personenwaage,dummerweise weiss ich nun auch mein aktuelles Gewicht); 15,2kg kamen raus--leicht ist anders,aber mir egal,mit Coil-Fahrwerk geht das Spicy richtig gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FireGuy (14. Februar 2012)

Den selben Gedanken habe ich mit meinem auch: Spass muss machen, ob 15 oder 15,5kg  sooo wurscht

Dafür muss ich mir keine Gedanken mehr machen ob ein Coil Dämpfer besser wäre


----------



## surprise11 (14. Februar 2012)

Also mein Spicy 516 2011 wiegt FAHRFERTIG 14,1 KG (M)alles original - gewogen mit einer echten "Hängewaage".
Gewicht vom neuem Spicy verwundert mich a bisserl??!
MFG


----------



## Erzengel.ch (15. Februar 2012)

surprise11 schrieb:


> Also mein Spicy 516 2011 wiegt FAHRFERTIG 14,1 KG (M)alles original - gewogen mit einer echten "Hängewaage".
> Gewicht vom neuem Spicy verwundert mich a bisserl??!
> MFG



Der Laufradsatz, die Teleskop-Sattelstütze (die wiegt alleine schon 700 g!) und die Kassette machen den Unterschied.

edit: Erster


----------



## neo-bahamuth (15. Februar 2012)

surprise11 schrieb:


> Also mein Spicy 516 2011 wiegt FAHRFERTIG 14,1 KG (M)alles original - gewogen mit einer echten "Hängewaage".
> Gewicht vom neuem Spicy verwundert mich a bisserl??!
> MFG


Absenkbare Sattelstütze und beim nicht mehr die Fulcrum Red Zone sondern auf Alexrims FR30 basierender LRS. Daher das Mehrgewicht beim aktuellen 516.

edit: jetzt war heute morgen doch glatt war flotter als ich


----------



## surprise11 (15. Februar 2012)

Ja eh, aber dafür KOHLERAHMEN, so oder so, find das Spicy sehr schön.
Nur versteh ich den Kohlerahmen ned so wirklich wenn ich das RAd dann wieder mit schweren Komponenten vollpacke!?Also mich stören schon die 14,1 KG ein wenig.
Mfg


----------



## Erzengel.ch (15. Februar 2012)

surprise11 schrieb:


> Ja eh, aber dafür KOHLERAHMEN, so oder so, find das Spicy sehr schön.
> Nur versteh ich den Kohlerahmen ned so wirklich wenn ich das RAd dann wieder mit schweren Komponenten vollpacke!?Also mich stören schon die 14,1 KG ein wenig.
> Mfg



Jetzt bin ein bisschen verwirrt. Carbon gibts eigentlich nur beim Spicy 916 2012, beim Spicy 516 2012 ist der Rahmen komplett aus Alu. Das 916 hat ja dann auch nur 12,2 kg und hat viele leichte und teure Easton-Teile.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (15. Februar 2012)

Und wieder war der Erzengel flotter, aber von mir auch nochma: das Spicy 516 ist aus Alu.


----------



## Erzengel.ch (15. Februar 2012)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> Und wieder war der Erzengel flotter, aber von mir auch nochma: das Spicy 516 ist aus Alu.



Das nächste Mal lass ich dich zuerst kommentieren, versprochen


----------



## surprise11 (15. Februar 2012)

Sorry, habs mit dem 514 Zesty verwechselt, dann is es klar.
Mfg


----------



## wildermarkus (15. Februar 2012)

@ dangerdave 20

Schönes Rad und gutes deutsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neo-bahamuth (18. Februar 2012)

Sodele, jetzt mit Stahlfederdämpfer. Bei der blöden Reverv ist die Leitung am Sattel abgerissen, war aber mein Händler. Gefühlt brauchte es da keine große Anstrengung, wird nun eingeschickt.

Gewicht mit 90ml Dichtmilch pro Reifen und wieder der Thomson Elite: 14,97kg.





Der Reboundknopf ist zum Glück sehr grob profiliert und kann noch bedient werden:





Erste Ausfahrt und Setup morgen, 500er Feder scheint bisher passend. Sehe ich dann aber in voller Montur.


----------



## FireGuy (18. Februar 2012)

neo-bahamuth: dreh doch einfach die Kolbenstange um 180° dann ist der Rebound Knopf unten wo man dazukommt 

Hab ich aber selber erst gestern gecheckt


----------



## neo-bahamuth (18. Februar 2012)

Jo aber er ist auch so noch bedienbar von daher isses mir egal


----------



## rider1970 (18. Februar 2012)

@neo:schaut gut aus mit dem vivid

Wie ist das Fahrgefühl? Kann mir ehrlich gesagt Luftgabel(auch wenn die gut geht) und Coildämpfer als Kombi nicht so recht vorstellen,Aber es muss dir passen.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (19. Februar 2012)

Die Gabel ist nur halb luftgefedert, die Negativfederung läuft über eine Titanfeder. Bei mir passt das Konzept generell, ich brauch hinten wegen meines fahrfertigen Gewichts eher Coil. Hab nochn dicken Schädel von gestern in zwei 2h aber die erste Probefahrt


----------



## Bymike (19. Februar 2012)

Wie empfindet ihr beim Spicy eigentlich den Vortrieb auf Asphalt?

Mir kommt es auf ebener Strecke irgendwie sehr schwerfällig vor. Ich weis nicht so recht, ob das an fehlender Kondition liegt oder am frischen Laufradsatz, der "eingefahren" werden muss?


----------



## FireGuy (19. Februar 2012)

Das Spicy so ausgestattet wie es sein soll kann auf Asphalt kein ein Renner sein, dazu sind die Reifen zu fett 

Die Geometrie von einem Enduro ist halt auch keine Renngeo, da geht schon was verloren an Vortrieb durch die ungünstigeren Antrittseinflüssen


----------



## neo-bahamuth (19. Februar 2012)

Da muss ich widersprechen, bei mir ist das Radl auch auf Asphalt verdammt schnell. Mag an den 2.25 Tubeless Reifen liegen. Aber mit 2x9 (36-22 und 11-43) fehlt es halt oben raus an Gängen 
Sattel weit raus und nen flachen Lenker, dann geht das Rad auch in der Ebene tierisch ab.


----------



## Bikedude001 (20. Februar 2012)

Bymike schrieb:


> Wie empfindet ihr beim Spicy eigentlich den Vortrieb auf Asphalt?
> 
> Mir kommt es auf ebener Strecke irgendwie sehr schwerfällig vor. Ich weis nicht so recht, ob das an fehlender Kondition liegt oder am frischen Laufradsatz, der "eingefahren" werden muss?



Mit 1,9 er Furious Fred rollt das bestimmt auch auf Asphalt gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bonusheft (20. Februar 2012)

@Bymike: man sitzt recht weit hinten, das macht den Antritt schon etwas schwerfällig. Die Geometrie des Spicy ist nunmal nicht mit einem Marathonbike o.ä. zu vergleichen. 

Je nachdem, was Du vorher gefahren bist, mußt Du Dich erstmal daran gewöhnen.


----------



## Haywood_Jablome (20. Februar 2012)

Ich lege vor oder nach meinen Touren auch mal längere Strecken (15 - 20km) auf Asphalt zurück. Wenn ich die Sattelstütze ausfahre, die Gabel absenke und die Unterarme auf den Lenker lege, kann ich ein ziemlich gutes Tempo fahren, auch mit groben Reifen (2-ply 2.35 Minion). Wenn man mal auf Geschwindigkeit ist, rollt es eigentlich recht gut.

Ich finde das Spicy schlägt in dieser Hinsicht andere Enduros wie z.B. das Nomad um Weiten. Für mich wäre es trotzdem kein Kaufkriterium.


----------



## Hendrik1988 (20. Februar 2012)

Nach meines Bänderrisses im Sprunggelenk bin ich mit dem Spicy teilweise 130km Asphalt am Tag gefahren um meine Kondition zu halten und mein lädiertes Sprunggelenk zu schonen. Ich muss sagen, dass es sich ganz gut hat fahren lassen. Etwas weniger Sag, mehr Luft in den Reifen und es funktioniert. Mit einem Hardtail mit Asphaltsägeblättern kann man es nicht vergleichen, dafür sind die Abrollgeräusche einmalig.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (21. Februar 2012)

Stütze raus. min. Sag und das Teil rollt auch auf Asphalt super. Hab damit auch schon paar mal Mutti besucht (ca. 80km Asphalt). Die Rubberqueen hört sich ab 30kmh auf Asphalt schon geil an *g* Die WildRock'R sind da unaufdringlicher.

Zum Vivid: funktioniert genau so wie ich mir das vorgestellt hab. Mit der 500er Feder ist der SAG an der min. Markierung, der Dämpfer spricht auch butterweich an, rauscht dann aber eben nicht durch den Federweg wie der Float. Richtig fordern konnte ich ihn noch nicht, war am Sonntag nur auf ein paar Trails am Lech unterwegs. Die erste Einstellung ist exakt die 3-4-10 aus dem Vivid Trailtuned Guide, so wie sich das bisher anfühlt muss ich da auch nicht mehr viel ändern. Evtl. noch etwas härteren Rebound aber das wars.

Die Woche aber erstmal noch Skifahren *g*


----------



## JansonJanson (22. Februar 2012)

so mal wieder bissl am Spicy geschraubt ... 





Gewicht liegt mit nem fetten Albert vorne bei 13,8kg +/- paar Gramm, will noch nen Monarch Plus reinbauen, Gewicht soll unter 14kg bleiben. Mal sehen ob es klappt...


----------



## DonPhilippe86 (22. Februar 2012)

Hallo

ich möchte auf einen 08er Spicy 916er Rahmen eine Hammerschmidt montieren.

Jetzt bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher welches Innenlager ich dafü benötige.
Momentan ist ein PressFit von Schimano moniert.
Die Achse der Truvativ Kurbel hat aber sicher einen anderen Durchmesser, oder?

Die PressFit Lager von Schimano heißen BB91, bei Sram/Truvativ gibt es aber nur BB92 http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p24337_BB92-Pressfit-Innenlager-Keramik-.html als PressFit. Sind die identisch?

Zusammengefasst: Kann ich eine Hammerschmidt montieren? Wenn ja, welches Lager benötige ich?

Danke, LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Darkwing Duck (22. Februar 2012)

Kurz und knapp: Nein, Hammerschmidt und Pressfit geht nicht.


----------



## DonPhilippe86 (22. Februar 2012)

ok, danke.
Weil es entsprechende Lager nicht gibt, oder hat das andere Gründe?

Add: Antwort gefunden.


----------



## Hendrik1988 (22. Februar 2012)

Es geht überhaupt nicht! Das Innenlager für die HS ist ein spezielles. Es muss verschraubt werden, was bei Pressfit nicht geht. Außerdem ist das Tretlagergehäuse bei Pressfit viel breiter. Ich habe mir zusammen mit einem Freund Gedanken gemacht, wie das Problem mit Eigenkonstruktionen zu lösen wäre. Mit einer breiteren Achse wäre es möglich, aber die müsste um ca 20mm länger sein als die Originale der HS. Das versaut den Tritt sowie die Kettenlinie.  Es geht einfach nicht! Ein weiterer Grund, warum ich aufs Froggy umgestiegen bin.


----------



## Splash (22. Februar 2012)

Wie ist das denn bei 2011er Spicys mit Hammerschmidt - geht das da? Bzw hat das jemand praktisch gemacht?


----------



## random (28. Februar 2012)

WARRANTY QUESTION

ive already written directly to lapierre.fr and our national distributor but no one responded :/ (nice support)

I own a 2009 lapierre spicy 916 frame and it still got almost 3 years of warranty left (out of 5)

The color on the front triangle chips of very easily and its starting to look very bad. Also i dont dig the color that much any more :/

I would like to strip off the color and repaint it ... probably gonna do a clear coat over polished front and a clear coat over carbon in the rear.

*My question is, will i void the warranty by doing so ?*
Werent there some exceptions for those old lapierre frames with very bad color paint resistance ?

Thank you all for your help and personal experience


----------



## tebis (28. Februar 2012)

What about asking your dealer? He should know if your warranty will be cancelled if you remove the painting.

Greetings

matthias


----------



## random (28. Februar 2012)

What if my dealer doesnt give a rats ass about dealing cause hes got enough money coming from other sources and doesnt reply ?


Same goes for Lapierre official page contact i guess...


----------



## HHorsTT (2. März 2012)

Servus,
fährt jemand von euch die Bionicon Kettenführung aufm Spicy? Hat jemand Erfahrungsberichte?
Besten Dank


----------



## tebis (2. März 2012)

random schrieb:


> What if my dealer doesnt give a rats ass about dealing cause hes got enough money coming from other sources and doesnt reply ?
> 
> 
> Same goes for Lapierre official page contact i guess...



Change the dealer or change the brand.  Sorry, but this answer could only be given by an official dealer or the manufacturer itself.

Good luck!


matthias


----------



## vitaminc (3. März 2012)

Check the warranty conditions!. I guess paintings do not affect your warranty, because it's only about broken frames.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Telem (4. März 2012)

ne kure Frage zum Spicy 316 Jahr 2010: welche Abmessend haben die Dämpferhülsen?

hab über die Suchfunktion nichts gefunden. THX


----------



## Bikedude001 (4. März 2012)

Telem schrieb:


> ne kure Frage zum Spicy 316 Jahr 2010: welche Abmessend haben die Dämpferhülsen?
> 
> hab über die Suchfunktion nichts gefunden. THX



19x6 und 25,4x6


----------



## Telem (4. März 2012)

merci 

bzw noch eine Frage: ist die Buchse 6x19? ich finde bei meinem Händler (des Vertrauens) eine 6x19,05... the same?


----------



## FireGuy (4. März 2012)

Fertig, soweit halt ein Bike jemals fertig ist 

schleudert echt gut mit dem Coilzeug, im Moment kann ich mir keine andere Spaßmaschine vorstellen.


----------



## rider1970 (4. März 2012)

schaut gut aus , aber ein besseres Bild wär schön...


----------



## FireGuy (5. März 2012)

der Blitz war kaputt, folgt


----------



## maggse (5. März 2012)

FireGuy schrieb:


> schleudert echt gut mit dem Coilzeug, im Moment kann ich mir keine andere Spaßmaschine vorstellen.



Ein etwas ausführlicherer Fahrbericht wär nett 

Lg,
maggse


----------



## The_HITfutju123 (5. März 2012)

maggse schrieb:


> Ein etwas ausführlicherer Fahrbericht wär nett
> 
> Lg,
> maggse




Dem schließe ich mich mal an


----------



## FireGuy (5. März 2012)

nah gut 

*Daten:*
Gewicht 15,5kg
Lyrik Coil mit weicher Feder
RS Kage mit 350lbs Feder
Superstar components Switch Naben mit Flow Felgen. Hinten 10mm durchgehende Achse
mein Kampfgewicht ~73kg in Vollmontur
vorne: 2.4  hinten 2.2 Rubberqueen

*Bergauf:*
Beim treten versinkt man natürlich im Sag, danach ist aber schluss. Minimales Wippen bei rundem Tritt. Es geht mir beim bergauf treten wesentlich besser als früher mit Propedal (DHX 5.0) oder gar gesperrtem Dämpfer. Es ist einfach bequemer, vorallem bei Steinen und Wurzeln. 
Gabel versenke ich eigentlich nie

*Bergab:*
mit der 350lbs Feder habe ich den Sag Indicator bischen nach XC, werde hier vielleicht noch die 300lbs Feder ausprobieren. Kann aber auch sein, dass das System im warmen Sommer noch besser gehen wird und ich keine andere Feder brauche. 
Heißt zusammen mit der bischen härteren Gabel ein straffes Fahrwerk; und trotzdem ist es jedem bisherigen Luftzeug weit überlegen. Es ist einfach alles so kontrolliert, man versinkt nicht mehr als nötig im Federweg und kann diesen Voll ausnutzen. 
Da macht unsauberes Fahren richtig Spass und jeden Stein und Drop voll mitnehmen 
Auch kommt mir vor, dass durch die 10mm Steckachse hinten noch ein wenig Steifer wird, damit geht in den Kurven noch mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maggse (5. März 2012)

FireGuy schrieb:


> man versinkt nicht mehr als nötig im Federweg und kann diesen Voll ausnutzen.



Das klingt schon einmal gut 
(Hab meinen auch gerade eingebaut )

Wieviel Druck bzw. Zugstufe fährst du beim Kage?

Lg,
maggse


----------



## FireGuy (5. März 2012)

Zugstufe voll offen, der schnellste ist er ja nicht: wird aber vermutlich auch bei höheren Temperaturen besser werden.

Druckstufe 2 clicks zu


----------



## beastyboy (6. März 2012)

hey 
ich würde gerne mal wissen ob jemand schon Erfahrungsberichte mit der Bionicon Kettenführung an einem Spicy hat?
Funktioniert die auch am Spicy?
Danke im vorraus


----------



## JansonJanson (6. März 2012)

beastyboy schrieb:


> hey
> ich würde gerne mal wissen ob jemand schon Erfahrungsberichte mit der Bionicon Kettenführung an einem Spicy hat?
> Funktioniert die auch am Spicy?
> Danke im vorraus



 - funktioniert ... haben die v.02, und funktioniert 1a


----------



## iCoke (7. März 2012)

Hi zusammen,

hatte vorhin zum Reifen wechseln das Hinterrad an meinem 2011er Spicy draußen jetzt nach dem einbauen klackert die hintere Nabe (glaube zumindest, dass es die ist) viel lauter als die Vordere. 
Hat jemand eine Idee woran das liegen könnte? Ist vielleicht etwas kaputt? Wie gesagt, vorne ist die Nabe kaum hörbar. 

Danke schon mal und viele Grüße

Michi


----------



## tebis (8. März 2012)

Ist Spiel am Laufrad festzustellen? Kommt das Geräusch eventuell nach dem Einbau von der Bremse (Bremscheibe schleift)? Was für Laufräder hast Du in deinem Spicy? 

Bei Mavic kenne ich es, dass mitunter mittels Stiftschlüssel das Lagerspiel nachgestellt werden muß.

Gruß

tebis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iCoke (8. März 2012)

Kann ich im Moment leider nicht nachprüfen, werde ich heute Abend gleich machen. 
Der Orignal LRS ist drauf: FULCRUM Red Zone.


----------



## iCoke (8. März 2012)

Grade überprüft... Kein Spiel. 
Ist wohl der Freilauf? Kann es sein, dass der einfach mit der Zeit ziemlich laut wird? Sind die Fulcrums normalerweise laut?


----------



## neo-bahamuth (8. März 2012)

iCoke schrieb:


> Grade überprüft... Kein Spiel.
> Ist wohl der Freilauf? Kann es sein, dass der einfach mit der Zeit ziemlich laut wird? Sind die Fulcrums normalerweise laut?



Ich hab die Red Zone u.a. deswegen gekauft, die knattern extrem laut.


----------



## surprise11 (8. März 2012)

witzig, meine Red Zone sind sehr leise(war mitunter ein Kaufgrund) 
mfg


----------



## neo-bahamuth (8. März 2012)

Hier hör mal rein 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tu4SMTqr72w&feature=youtu.be


----------



## iCoke (8. März 2012)

Na dann, bin ich ja beruhigt, dagegen gehen ja meine noch. Sind auch bis jetzt erst um die 150 km gelaufen, werden bestimmt noch lauter .


----------



## surprise11 (8. März 2012)

Hab das Rad nicht bei der Hand(fürn Video Vergleich), aber meine waren nicht zuhören als das Rad noch neu war, und jetzt ist es sehr sehr leise !? kann also nicht der gleiche Freilauf sein 
mfg


----------



## neo-bahamuth (9. März 2012)

surprise11 schrieb:


> Hab das Rad nicht bei der Hand(fürn Video Vergleich), aber meine waren nicht zuhören als das Rad noch neu war, und jetzt ist es sehr sehr leise !? kann also nicht der gleiche Freilauf sein
> mfg



Dauerte bei mir so 500km.
Am Soul hab ich ja die Red Metal 5, da sind so 1000km runter, wurden bisher nur minimal lauter aber inzwischen hörbar.


----------



## surprise11 (9. März 2012)

Hab jetzt ca - 4000km drauf und schon 1x gut gefettet


----------



## neo-bahamuth (9. März 2012)

Na, wenn die gut gefettet hast ist es klar, dass die nicht sonderlich laut werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (9. März 2012)

Sagt mal, weiß jemand die Maße der Dämpferbuchsen für ein 09er Spicy mit dem Float?


Danke!


----------



## Bikedude001 (9. März 2012)

Glaube die Frage ist schon midestens 50x aufgetaucht ...
19x6 und 25,4x6


----------



## chema17 (9. März 2012)




----------



## JENSeits (9. März 2012)

tschuldige, jetzt war ich wirklich zu faul die sufu zubenutzen  danke!


----------



## neo-bahamuth (9. März 2012)

chema17 schrieb:


> ...



Really nice. Selfmade mudguard?


----------



## chema17 (9. März 2012)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> Really nice. Selfmade mudguard?



Made for me.


----------



## DonPhilippe86 (10. März 2012)

Hallo,

ich bin gerade dabei mir ein 916er Spicy aufzubauen.
Leider komme ich bei der Felgen-Wahl auf keinen grünen Zweig.
Gewicht vs Maulweite, oder anders gesagt, Flow vs Spank Spike Evo 35AL

Was würdet ihr verbauen?
(mir ist klar dass es auf diese Frage keine allgemeingültige Antwort gibt)


----------



## TheMicha (10. März 2012)

War vor der gleichen Entscheidung gestanden und habe mich für die Spank Subrosa Evo entschieden. Das ist wohl mit der beste Kompromiss. Die Spike finde ich zu fett füs Spicy!


----------



## hnx (10. März 2012)

Aus welchem Material ist der Mudguard?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chema17 (10. März 2012)

hnx schrieb:


> Aus welchem Material ist der Mudguard?


It's simply a folder.








Look at this link:
http://www.foromtb.com/showthread.php/809848-GUARDABARROS


----------



## Bikedude001 (10. März 2012)

DonPhilippe86 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin gerade dabei mir ein 916er Spicy aufzubauen.
> Leider komme ich bei der Felgen-Wahl auf keinen grünen Zweig.
> ...



Spike ist echt Overkill fürs Spicy.
Würde auch eher Subrosa nehmen oder ZTR Flow oder Mavic EN 521 .....


----------



## DonPhilippe86 (10. März 2012)

Naja, die Breite von Flow und 521 ist bei 2,4er tubeless Bereifung sehr grenzwertig, was die Abstützung der Flanken und das Abspringen des Reifens betrifft.
Und von der Subrosa zur Spike sinds dann auch nur mehr 65g pro Felge, wobei die Spike gute 5mm mehr Maulweite bietet.


----------



## beastyboy (11. März 2012)

hey jungs 
Ich würde gerne für noch mehr Laufruhe bergab den Lenkwinkel etwas abflachen.
Mit nem anderen Steuersatz würde des ja gehen:
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...teuersatz-15-Zoll-ZS49-Steuerrohr::25126.html
Der hier von Cane Creek ist ja super aber kostet halt ne ganze menge -.- gibt´s auch andere außer dem Cane Creek????
und ich fahr ein Spicy 2010 und kenn mich mit Steuersätzen  jetzt nicht so wirklich aus . Geht der Cane greek mit 1.5 Zoll ins Spicy rein? Die Fox Gabel hat nen 1 1/8'' Steuerrohr
Danke


----------



## Bikedude001 (11. März 2012)

DonPhilippe86 schrieb:


> Naja, die Breite von Flow und 521 ist bei 2,4er tubeless Bereifung sehr grenzwertig, was die Abstützung der Flanken und das Abspringen des Reifens betrifft.
> Und von der Subrosa zur Spike sinds dann auch nur mehr 65g pro Felge, wobei die Spike gute 5mm mehr Maulweite bietet.



Das geht gut. Fahre selber 2,4er Reifen mit Flow zwischen 1,6 und 1,8 bar.

@beastboy: Den Angleset gibts auch in 44mm passend fürs 2010er Spicy... http://www.canecreek.com/component-...uct=AngleSet EC44 | ZS44#AngleSet EC44 | ZS44
Habe ich auch im Laden, wenn du brauchst, schick mit ne PN.


----------



## tebis (11. März 2012)

chema17 schrieb:


> Made for me.



Material?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DonPhilippe86 (11. März 2012)

Bikedude001 schrieb:


> Das geht gut. Fahre selber 2,4er Reifen mit Flow zwischen 1,6 und 1,8 bar.


Es gibt aber doch bedenklich viele Berichte von abspringenden 2,4er Reifen. Und das kann ja durchaus schlimm ausgehen.


----------



## Bikedude001 (12. März 2012)

Ab 19mm Maulweite sind 2,4er Reifen zugelassen. Die 521 und Flows sind 21 b.z.w 21,xx breit. Kenne viele die ähnliche Kombis fahren und keinen dem ein Reifen runtergesprungen ist.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (12. März 2012)

DonPhilippe86 schrieb:


> Es gibt aber doch bedenklich viele Berichte von abspringenden *Schwalbe Tubeless* 2,4er Reifen. Und das kann ja durchaus schlimm ausgehen.



Ich hab das mal korrigiert.

Meine Red Zone sind auch bis 2.5" freigegeben, momentan sind aber nur 2.25er drauf und die sitzen bombenfest.


----------



## DonPhilippe86 (12. März 2012)

Ich habe von dem Problem auch schon bei anderen Herstellern gehört.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (12. März 2012)

Ich nicht. Und die Conti Rubberqueen von den Felgen zu bekommen war auch ein Elendskampf, selbst mit Seifenwasser. Im Leben wären die nicht beim Fahren von der Felge gesprungen. Meine Michelin jetzt sind auch bombenfest.


----------



## merino (12. März 2012)

@don
Abgesprungen ist bei mir noch nichts, aber ich finde die schmalen Felgen auch mehr als grenzwertig. Bin lange die EN 521 mit verschiedenen 2,4er Reifen gefahren. In schnelleren Kurven ist der Mantel hinten schonmal weggekippt. Fühlt sich ziemlich schei$$e an. Mag vielleicht an meinem Gewicht liegen (ca. 100kg saunafertig). Fahre jetzt mehr Luftdruck auf dem Spicy. Fürs andere Rad hab ich breitere und leider schwerere Felgen nehmen müssen.

Zum Steuersatz: Hier http://www.workscomponents.co.uk/ gibts evtl. was für Dein Vorhaben oder bei K9, wenn ich das richtig im Kopf habe. Von den Maßen habe ich es nicht kontrolliert, ob es passt. 
Oder: http://alutech-cycles.com/Alutech-XLong-Winkelsteuersatz-15-auf-1-1-8-
http://www.k9industries.com/?page_id=103&parent_product_section_id_1=1


----------



## doncarlo (17. März 2012)

Hier ist mal mein Spicy


----------



## LAPIERRE-SPICY (17. März 2012)

sehr geil


----------



## iCoke (17. März 2012)

Wenn wir schon dabei sind. Mal in freier Wildbahn. Geniales Wetter gestern und Heute.


----------



## rider1970 (18. März 2012)

Schöne Spicy`s


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sewi87 (18. März 2012)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich brauche benötige dringend eure Hilfe bzw. euren Rat!

Ich besitze ein Spicy216 Bj. 2010, aus beruflichen Gründen stand dies seit Ende 2010 aber nur im Keller.. Da ich jetzt in den Schwarzwald gezogen bin und nur 10min von der Strecke in Bad Wildberg entfernt wohne, will ich natürlich das Spicy von Bielefeld hier hin holen  Und jetzt kommt ihr: Vor der "Überführung" soll es noch eine Inspektion und zeitgemäße Parts erhalten. Dies beziehe ich hauptsächlich auf die Schaltung! Die verbaute Deore ist reiner Müll.. Was würdet ihr mir hier empfehlen? Das Fahrrad wird für Touren und Bikeparks verwendet. Oder vll. doch ein aktuelles Spicy kaufen?

Danke und Gruß aus dem Süden!


----------



## doncarlo (18. März 2012)

Also ob du nur ein Schaltwerk oder doch ein ganz neues Spicy willst, musst du für dich entscheiden  Wobei der 2010er Rahmen ja nicht gerade alt ist! An deiner Stelle würde selber einen kleinen Service machen oder eben machen lassen...
Bei den Schaltwerken kann ich dir das X7 eigentl. empfehlen! Hab zwar jetzt auf 10-fach X0 umgestellt, aber mein X7 lief ganz ordentlich. Ansonsten ein XT oder SLX. Kommt auch drauf an, wie präzise eine Schaltung für dich arbeiten muss/soll.
Ich hab gerade noch ein paar Parts bei mir von meinem Spicy 516 (2011er) X7 Shifter(9-fach), X7 Schaltwerk (9-fach), SLX 2-fach Shifter, 9-fach Kette und 9-fach Kassette
Falls du Interesse hast, schreib mir! Ich wohne in Freiburg also nicht all zu weit entfernt


----------



## JansonJanson (23. März 2012)

so ... ich würde sagen, fertig!


----------



## doncarlo (23. März 2012)

Sehr schön  Gratuliere!


----------



## Freizeit-biker (25. März 2012)

@JansonJanson: Was ist denn das für ein Gebamsel unter dem Tretlager? Hat das einen besonderen Grund, warum die die Züge nicht wie vorgesehen links über das Tretlager führst?


----------



## neo-bahamuth (25. März 2012)

Jo die stehen echt weit weg. Die können leicht abreißen im Gelände.


----------



## JENSeits (25. März 2012)

schlagen bei hartem einfedern aber warscheinlich nicht ans Tretlager?!


----------



## JansonJanson (25. März 2012)

Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> @JansonJanson: Was ist denn das für ein Gebamsel unter dem Tretlager? Hat das einen besonderen Grund, warum die die Züge nicht wie vorgesehen links über das Tretlager führst?



hei hei, ist noch nen alter Rahmen aus 2008, da gab es diese Führungen noch nicht. Deswegen so lange, weil wenn ich sie näher ans Tretlager legen würde, Sie bei jedem Einfedern am Tretlager schleifen, ist zwar MX Folie drüber, aber trotzdem. 
Bis jetzt damit so noch nicht Probleme gehabt, auch z.b. wenn ich über nen quer liegenden Baum fahre, und der Bash aufgeht ...


----------



## kringfingel (25. März 2012)

So! Nach 2 Jahren Grübelei und 2 Probefahrten mit dem Zesty bin ich dann die Woche endlich mal ein Spicy 316 aus 2011 gefahren. Das Zesty ist ja schon nett, aber das Spicy ist der HIT!  Vor allem fand ich die Bergauf-Performance wirklich super. Es wippt nix, sogar ohne Plattform im Dämpfer. Hab nen anderen Biker auf einem Ghost XC-Fully überholt, dessen Dämpfer sich bei jeder Kurbelbewegung satt ein und wieder ausgefahren hat, hehe. Bergab bin ich ein paar Sachen gefahren die schon Laune machten, aber da muss ich sicher noch ein besseres Setup finden um den Dämpfer etwas straffer zu bekommen.

Da die Geo 2012 etwas anders ist und ich das gefahrene wirklich klasse fand war ich noch unsicher ob ich gern ein 2011er oder 2012er hätte. Einer der beiden Händler hat mir dann ein ungefahrenes 516 von 2011 angeboten dass ich sofort haben kann und gut 1000 Franken günstiger ist als das neue, da war die Entscheidung gefallen. Kanns wohl nächste Woche holen. *freu*

Gut am 2011er finde ich dass der LRS wohl zumindest brauchbar sein sollte, also lasse ich den mal. Dann komme ich insgesamt wirklich sehr viel günstiger als ich eigentlich dachte. Und da kommen wir zum Punkt: Ich hab noch Geld für Tuning, auch wenn ich das nicht zwingend ausgeben muss.

Könnt ihr mir noch ein paar Tipps geben was ich sinnvollerweise direkt beim Kauf tauschen lasse? Hoffe es ist nicht zu viel in einem Post..

1. Reifen werden breiter, vermutlich RQ 2.4. Da muss man wohl eh einfach mal probieren.

2. Schaltung werde ich noch tauschen gegen 10-fach XT oder X9 mit 11/36 Kassette. Mir wäre SRAM lieber, aber das scheint ja wegen Shadow-Schaltwerk und Zugverlegung nicht ganz optimal zu sein und wurde auch hier schon intensiv diskutiert. Aber wie ist denn jetzt die Essenz dazu? Kann man SRAM Schaltwerk hinten wirklich empfehlen oder ist davon eher abzuraten?

3. Ich hätte gern noch nen kürzeren Vorbau (50) und nen breiteren (~750) Lenker. Könnt ihr welche empfehlen die sich an der blauen Kiste gut machen?

4. Direkt eine Teleskopstütze montieren zu lassen wäre noch eine Idee. Kennt jemand die Kronolog von Crank Brothers? Was ich suche soll vor allem stressfrei sein. Reverb muss man wohl entlüften, Kindshock blicke ich bei den Modellen nicht mehr durch..

5. 200er Bremsscheibe vorn. Durch den Thread hier überlege ich eine Shimano zu nehmen, muss aber die Woche den Händler nochmal fragen was er so da hat.

Fällt euch sonst noch was ein was man sinnvollerweise direkt erledigt?


cheers
michel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freizeit-biker (25. März 2012)

Michel,

Glückwunsch zu dem Schnäppchen. 
RQ in 2.4 ist eine genialer Reifen. Ich hab am Zesty von 2.2 auf 2.4 gewechselt. Der 2.4er fährt noch ein ganzes stück souveräner. 
Am besten sofort im Laden umhandeln. Sonst hast du die original Schlappen daheim rumliegen bis sie ausgehärtet sind.
10-fach: Ich hab erst von Shimano 9-fach auf SRAM 10-fach gewechselt und dann doch wieder auf Shimano 10- fach umgebaut.
SRAM hat furchtbar sensibel auf nur minimal verbogenes Schaltauge reagiert. Das ist Shimano deutlich toleranter. Vor allem, da das LP Schaltauge nicht zu den Stabilsten gehört. (Sofort ein Ersatz mitordern). Technish ist SRAM aber kein Problem. Nur der Carbon Schutz für das Schaltwerk passt da nicht mehr dran. 


Von den Kranken Brüdern würde ich für das nächste Jahr erst mal die Finger lassen. Die haben bisher nur schöne, aber keine haltbaren Sachen gebaut.
Die Reverb ist momentan wohl die Ausgereifteste. Entlüften ist kein Hexenwerk. Wenn du die Stütze beim Händler kaufst, dann sollte er dir die Leitung auch kürzen und entlüften.

Wenns die KS werden soll, du wist wohl keine mit Versatz (Setback) benötigen. Also wäre die passende die Supernatural 31.6 mm. Die gibts aber scheinbar nur noch in 385 mm Läge. Da musst du schaun ob dir das reicht.  Auf jeden Fall mit Remote und nur mit 125 mm Hub nehmen. Alle andere lohnt sich nicht. 

Die KS Lev ist noch nicht verfügbar. Und die soll auch erst mal beweisen ob sie es auch wirklich tut.


----------



## tebis (25. März 2012)

kringfingel schrieb:


> 1. Reifen werden breiter, vermutlich RQ 2.4. Da muss man wohl eh einfach mal probieren.
> 
> 2. Schaltung werde ich noch tauschen gegen 10-fach XT oder X9 mit 11/36 Kassette. Mir wäre SRAM lieber, aber das scheint ja wegen Shadow-Schaltwerk und Zugverlegung nicht ganz optimal zu sein und wurde auch hier schon intensiv diskutiert. Aber wie ist denn jetzt die Essenz dazu? Kann man SRAM Schaltwerk hinten wirklich empfehlen oder ist davon eher abzuraten?
> 
> ...



Zu 1. Rubber Queen in 2.4 ist wirklich ein schöner Schlappen. Bin sehr zufrieden damit. Aber wie immer bei Reifen gilt: Probieren. Gibt´s aktuell bei Hibike.de im Angebot.

Zu 2. Ich konnte bisher nichts Nachteiliges feststellen. Bin mit meinem X0 sehr zufrieden. Werde, wenn Ersatz ansteht, auf eins mit Medium-Cage wechseln, da ich vorn auch auf 2fach gewechselt habe.

Zu 3. Schau mal bei Spank http://spank-ind.com

Zu 4. Kann ich leider mangels eigener Erfahrung nicht sagen.

Zu 5. Ich benutze die Mischung Formula R1/RX mit den Magura Storm Rotoren. Kein Quietschen, Schleifen o.ä. Die Scheiben sind echt Sahne.

Viel Spaß mit dem Spicy. 


tebis


----------



## kringfingel (25. März 2012)

Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> Michel,
> 
> Glückwunsch zu dem Schnäppchen.





tebis schrieb:


> Viel Spaß mit dem Spicy.
> 
> 
> tebis



Danke 

Nach Reverb und den Magura-Scheiben werde ich mal fragen.

Spank sieht ganz nett aus. Auch die Pedale scheinen ganz nett zu sein. Der ab Werk verbaute Lenker hat 15mm Rise, oder?

Mit SRAM das hört sich für mich erstmal so an als ob es nicht so eine gute Idee wäre.. Der Schaltwerkschutz ist ja an sich schon recht sinnvoll denke ich.


----------



## Splash (25. März 2012)

Habe mein 2011er Spicy auch auf SRAM 2x10 umgebaut und bin sehr happy damit. Bei Shimano störte mich immer die Schlaufe an den Schaltwerken hinten. Der Schaltwerksschutz ist bei mir nach wie vor dran. 

Nur bei der Kurbel bin ich mir noch uneins, was die SLX ablösen soll ...


----------



## kringfingel (25. März 2012)

Splash schrieb:


> Habe mein 2011er Spicy auch auf SRAM 2x10 umgebaut und bin sehr happy damit. Bei Shimano störte mich immer die Schlaufe an den Schaltwerken hinten. Der Schaltwerksschutz ist bei mir nach wie vor dran.



Und das hat einfach so gepasst mit dem normalen Schaltwerkschutz? Ohne Spacer?
Würdest du mir auch verraten welches Schaltwerk du genau verbaut hast? 11-36 auf 22/36?

Danke
Michel


----------



## Darkwing Duck (25. März 2012)

kringfingel schrieb:


> ...
> Könnt ihr mir noch ein paar Tipps geben was ich sinnvollerweise direkt beim Kauf tauschen lasse? Hoffe es ist nicht zu viel in einem Post..



Da möchte ich doch auch noch mal meinen Senf dazu geben, auch wenn schon einiges sinnvolles gesagt wurde.

1. Die Reifenfrage ist immer sehr emotionsbeladen. Fragst du 5 Biker, erhältst du 5 unterschiedliche Antworten, unter anderem auch, weil jeder seinen eigenen Kompromiss aus Rollwiderstand und Grip finden muss.
Mir persönlich gefällt die Kombination aus Fat Albert 2.4 für Sommer bzw. Touren und Muddy Mary 2.35 für Winter und Bikepark. Das liegt aber auch daran, dass ich das seit Jahren so fahre. Beim nächsten fälligen Satz werde ich auch mal Baron oder Rubber Queen testen, weil in meinem Bekanntenkreis damit viele sehr zufrieden sind.

2. Wenn ich das richtig sehe, müsste man für alle "nicht-shadow" Schaltwerke den Schaltwerksschutz abbauen oder mit Unterlegscheiben weiter nach außen verschieben. Das hat hier im Thread auch schonmal jemand gemacht.
Die Frage, ob Shimano oder Sram, ist schon wieder so eine persönliche Entscheidung. Ich mag das Schaltverhalten von Shimano lieber, aber das ist Geschmackssache. Zudem hat Shimano in meinen Augen in letzter Zeit zumindest online das bessere Preis-Leistungsverhältnis. Das war vor ein paar Jahren genau andersrum. Allerdings gibt es von Sram mittellange Schaltwerke für 2x10, bei Shimano muss man dafür schon den langen Käfig nehmen.

3. Sowohl Sixpack als auch Superstar haben ebenfalls Lenker in vielen bunten Eloxalfarben zu guten Preisen und akzeptablen Gewichten. Günstiger und leichter Vorbau: Sixpack SAM. Sehr leichter Vorbau zum guten Preis: Superstar Laser Stem. Gibts auch mit farbig eloxierter "Face Plate" (komm gerade nicht auf das deutsche Wort ), wenn du es richtig bunt treiben willst.

4. Ich würde momentan nichts anderes als die Reverb kaufen. Meine funktioniert ohne jegliche Pflege seit 9 Monaten einwandfrei. Ist sogar noch die erste nicht überarbeitete Version. Sie hat allerdings in den 9 Monaten mehr axiales Spiel bekommen als die Kindshock, die ich davor hatte, in zwei Jahren.

5. Meine Erfahrung mit der K18: Völlig egal, wie schwer die Bremsscheibe ist, diese Bremse macht immer irgendwann komische Geräusche. Hat mich aber nie sonderlich gestört. Also nicht zu viele Gedanken an die Bremsscheibe verschwenden.

6. Viel Spaß mit dem Spicy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kringfingel (26. März 2012)

Darkwing Duck schrieb:


> Da möchte ich doch auch noch mal meinen Senf dazu geben, auch wenn schon einiges sinnvolles gesagt wurde.
> 
> 1. Die Reifenfrage ist immer sehr emotionsbeladen. ...


Da bin ich mir inzwischen sicher den RQ 2.4 mal zu probieren, zumal mir der Händler das einfach tauscht. Reifen sind wie Schall und Rauch, da muss man sich auch nicht so wegen stressen. Den schmalen würd ich halt eher nicht drauf lassen..



Darkwing Duck schrieb:


> 2. Wenn ich das richtig sehe, müsste man für alle "nicht-shadow" Schaltwerke den Schaltwerksschutz abbauen oder mit Unterlegscheiben weiter nach außen verschieben. Das hat hier im Thread auch schonmal jemand gemacht.
> Die Frage, ob Shimano oder Sram, ist schon wieder so eine persönliche Entscheidung. ...


Ich persönlich mag es lieber mit SRAM. Aber man muss schon einsehen dass auch XT 2x10 eine super Schaltung ist (und man inzwischen auch mit den Daumen schalten kann). Bei einigen hier scheint es wohl gut zu laufen mit SRAM, aber ich bin da noch skeptisch. Mein Bauch tendiert im Moment eher zu Shimano bei dem Bike.



Darkwing Duck schrieb:


> 3. Sowohl Sixpack als auch Superstar haben ebenfalls Lenker in vielen bunten Eloxalfarben zu guten Preisen und akzeptablen Gewichten. Günstiger und leichter Vorbau: Sixpack SAM. Sehr leichter Vorbau zum guten Preis: Superstar Laser Stem. Gibts auch mit farbig eloxierter "Face Plate" (komm gerade nicht auf das deutsche Wort ), wenn du es richtig bunt treiben willst.


Danke, guter Tipp. Mit dem Eloxal kann man es ja auch schnell übertreiben. Werde vielleicht auch einfach den Vorbau in weiss nehmen und den Lenker schwarz mit weissen Griffen. Dann sieht es nicht aus wie ein Kirmeskarussel und die weissen Griffe werden schnell schön speckig.. 



Darkwing Duck schrieb:


> 6. Viel Spaß mit dem Spicy



hehe, danke. Das wird wohl noch ne lange Woche wenn ich es "erst" am Wochenende haben kann ^^


----------



## Splash (26. März 2012)

kringfingel schrieb:


> Und das hat einfach so gepasst mit dem normalen Schaltwerkschutz? Ohne Spacer?
> Würdest du mir auch verraten welches Schaltwerk du genau verbaut hast? 11-36 auf 22/36?
> 
> Danke
> Michel



Bei mir findet sich folgende Konstellation wieder:

- Schaltwerksschutz wie zuvor
- SRAM X9-Schaltwerk, Medium Cage
- 11-36er Kassette
- SLX-Kurbel mit 24/36

Viele Grüsse

Michael


----------



## iCoke (26. März 2012)

kringfingel schrieb:


> Da bin ich mir inzwischen sicher den RQ 2.4 mal zu probieren, zumal mir der Händler das einfach tauscht. Reifen sind wie Schall und Rauch, da muss man sich auch nicht so wegen stressen. Den schmalen würd ich halt eher nicht drauf lassen..
> 
> ...



Stell aber sicher, dass du die RQ 2.4 mit BCC (Black Chili Compound) bekommst.
--> http://www.conti-online.com/generat...ill_freeride/rubberqueen/rubber_queen_de.html

Der letzte in der unteren Tabelle!


----------



## kringfingel (29. März 2012)

iCoke schrieb:


> Stell aber sicher, dass du die RQ 2.4 mit BCC (Black Chili Compound) bekommst.



Genau die sollten es werden. Aber da der Händler sonst kein Conti hat bin ich mal gespannt. Sind denn eigentlich ab Werk keine Black Chili Compound drauf?

Ansonsten hab ich mich am Ende dann für XT und gegen SRAM entschieden. Mal schauen ob es morgen fertig wird. Danke nochmal für die Tipps.

Michel


----------



## FireGuy (29. März 2012)

BCC ist eine Gummimischung: es gibt die meisten Reifen bei Conti als billige normal Version, oder eben mit der BCC Gummimischung.


----------



## kringfingel (29. März 2012)

das ist schon klar. Aber ich weiss nicht ob der RQ 2.2 der ab Werk drauf ist BBC hat oder nicht.


----------



## iCoke (29. März 2012)

Ne, ab Werk ist leider ohne BCC.


----------



## FireGuy (29. März 2012)

achso meinst du das


----------



## neo-bahamuth (29. März 2012)

iCoke schrieb:


> Ne, ab Werk ist leider ohne BCC.



Also meine RQ 2.2 am Spicy 2010 waren ab Werk Handmade in Germany, also mit BCC.
Auf auf den Produktfotos der 2012er steht auch weiterhin Handmade in Germany.


----------



## surprise11 (29. März 2012)

Hallo

Bei meinem 2011 516 auch mit BCC
Mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nf2 (29. März 2012)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> Also meine RQ 2.2 am Spicy 2010 waren ab Werk Handmade in Germany, also mit BCC.
> Auf auf den Produktfotos der 2012er steht auch weiterhin Handmade in Germany.



Bei meinem 316 aus 2011 waren auch die black chili compound rubber queen drauf


----------



## Splash (29. März 2012)

"Handmade in Germany" = BCC ?


----------



## neo-bahamuth (30. März 2012)

Splash schrieb:


> "Handmade in Germany" = BCC ?



Jep, alle in Korbach gefertigten MTB- und Rennradreifen von Conti haben BCC.
http://www.conti-online.com/generat...hrrad/allgemein/innovation/blackchili_de.html


----------



## Great Marvin (30. März 2012)

Hallo,

habe ein Spicy 516 von 2011. Was mir nicht so sehr gefällt ist die geringe Reifenfreiheit am Hinterbau. Habe an den unteren Kettenstreben zur linken Seite 2cm Luft und zur rechten nur 0,3cm. An den oberen Streben sitzt der Reifen genau mittig und hat noch ausreichend Platz. Fahre die Serien CONTINENTAL Rubber Queen UST 26x2.20. 

Ich weiß das bei den älteren Modellen mehr Platz ist. Bei denen mit 135mm Hinterbau.

Sieht das bei euch genau so aus?

Finde das ist ein ziemliches Minus da man ja eigentlich keinen breiteren bzw. anderen Reifen fahren kann. Ausserdem musste ich mein Hinterrad schon nachzentrieren lassen da ich einen leichten Seitenschlag hatte und der Reifen geschliffen hat.

gruß marvin


----------



## Splash (30. März 2012)

@neo-bahamuth: Danke für die Info - dabei dachte ich, dass meine Mountain Kings keine BCC Mischung haben ... wieder was dazu gelernt 

@Great Marvin: Ich habe n 2011er 316 und fahre 2.4er Mountain Kings und habe doch genug Platz hinten drin. Da ist mein altes Helius FR enger gebaut ...


----------



## FireGuy (30. März 2012)

da ist aber eher was faul mit deinem hinteren Laufrad

bei mir ist das absolut mittig


----------



## surprise11 (30. März 2012)

Bei mir auch leicht Platz!
Kanns leider nicht besser Fotogr. aber sicher 1cm bei allen Seiten
Mfg


----------



## beastyboy (31. März 2012)

hey das spicy 516 aus 2010 hat ein 11/8'' steuerrohr oder? und bei dem work components steuersatz welche steuerrohrlänge muss ich da für mein spicy angeben??? 
würde der hier von work components passen??(der flacht doch dann mein lenkwinkel um 2° ab oder?!) ich bin da relativ hilflos und kenn mich net besonders aus 
http://www.workscomponents.co.uk/20-degree-ec44---ec44---angle-headset-89-p.asp
danke für die infos jungs


----------



## neo-bahamuth (31. März 2012)

Splash schrieb:


> @neo-bahamuth: Danke für die Info - dabei dachte ich, dass meine Mountain Kings keine BCC Mischung haben ... wieder was dazu gelernt
> 
> ...



Wie gesagt sofern Made in Germany sind die BCC. Das aktuelle Zesty 314 zB hat aber keine mit BCC. Die alten MK am Spicy waren aber mit BCC soweit ich weiß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splash (31. März 2012)

Ursprünglich hatte ich ja die RQ in 2.2 drauf, aber gleich auf MK in 2.4 gewechselt und denke gerade darüber nach, ob es als nächstes Ardent oder eher Hans Dampf werden sollen (oder gar was ganz anders). Mal sehen ...


----------



## Great Marvin (31. März 2012)

Also an den oberen Streben habe ich auch ausreichend Platz....an der unteren Kettenstrebe auf der Kurbelseite ist es so eng das gerade so eine 1 Münze durchpasst und auf der anderen Seite sind zwei cm Platz. Oben sitzt der Reifen genau mittig. Daher wundert mich das etwas.

Wie sieht es bei euch an der unteren Strebe aus?

Ich werde morgen mal ein Foto reinstellen....... denke ich könnte keinen breiteren reifen fahren. Was ich eigentlich gerne wollte. Hatte schon mal einen Maxxis Ardent in 2.4 probiert aber der passt nicht.


----------



## surprise11 (31. März 2012)

Der Platz ist an allen Streben ca 1 cm, hast eh die Spacer hinten am Rad verbaut!?
Mfg


----------



## The_HITfutju123 (31. März 2012)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> Wie gesagt sofern Made in Germany sind die BCC. Das aktuelle Zesty 314 zB hat aber keine mit BCC. Die alten MK am Spicy waren aber mit BCC soweit ich weiß.




Da muss ich dir leider widersprechen, das 2012er 314 hat meines Wissens BCC - nachdem was mein Händler so sagt.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (1. April 2012)

The_HITfutju123 schrieb:


> Da muss ich dir leider widersprechen, das 2012er 314 hat meines Wissens BCC - nachdem was mein Händler so sagt.



Ein Arbeitskolleg hat das Rad. Sind leider nur die Chinaschlappen, da steht nix von Made in Germany drauf. Ich hab den MK II 2.4 am Cotic Soul und hab den direkten Vergleich 

Auf der Lapierre HP ist das Zesty 314 mit den Protection-Modellen drauf, die waren bei den Zesty 314 aber definitiv nicht dran (mein Händler hat schon 4 verkauft von denen und mein Kollege hat wie gesagt selber eines).

Fand ich schade, evtl. sind denen aber auch die Reifen ausgegangen.


----------



## FireGuy (1. April 2012)

Da werden halt manche Händer die billigen Schlappen draufpacken und die BCC für gutes Geld verkaufen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FireGuy (1. April 2012)

Hier in dem Artiken sieht man ein Bild, wo Lapierre BCC Rubber Queens verbaut.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=572088

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/f/6o/cx/6ocxl95k8gps/large_IMG_9091.jpg?0


----------



## neo-bahamuth (1. April 2012)

FireGuy schrieb:


> Da werden halt manche Händer die billigen Schlappen draufpacken und die BCC für gutes Geld verkaufen....



Schmarrn, dann müsste er den ganzen Laden voll haben mit denen 
Ne die kamen original so aus dem Karton.

Es sei denn, Conti lässt bei den komplett silber beschrifteten OEM-Reifen den Supersonic / Protection / Racesport Druck weg, denn nur die haben BCC. Nach Bildern im Internet zu urteilen ist der Druck auf den Modellen aber drauf. Auf dem Zesty stehet an den Reifen aber sonst nix.

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-4rnYb3TxUVI/Tow5YCdH63I/AAAAAAAAAGs/iQJkmF_sS-I/s1600/IMG_0634.JPG So werden die ausgeliefert.


----------



## FireGuy (1. April 2012)

Wär ja nur eine Idee gewesen  : finds halt interessant dass im IBC Bericht geschrieben wird, dass Lapierre ansich die Bikes mit BCC ausliefert


----------



## iCoke (1. April 2012)

Habe heute noch mal nachgeschaut... Mein Spicy 516 von 2011 kam mit RQ 2.2 made in Taiwan... Komische Sache.


----------



## The_HITfutju123 (1. April 2012)

Mein Zesty hat fein Protection-Contis 

Aktuelle Fotos von im Zesty-Thread - noch ganz neu, oder eben in meinem Album.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (2. April 2012)

Hmm die müssen die Reifen ja wild durchwechseln.
@iCoke: am 516 2011 waren ja tubeless drauf, ich meine dass es die 2.2er tubeless damals noch nicht mit BCC gab. Inzwischen gibt es die nur noch mit BCC:
http://www.conti-online.com/generat.../AllMountain/rubberqueen/rubber_queen_de.html


----------



## iCoke (2. April 2012)

Jup, hatte mich nur gewundert. Inzwischen habe ich vorne sowieso die 2.4er UST drauf und hinten MK II 2.4 Protection. Bin mir aber noch nicht sicher, ob das die richtige Wahl war.


----------



## Great Marvin (3. April 2012)

surprise11 schrieb:


> Der Platz ist an allen Streben ca 1 cm, hast eh die Spacer hinten am Rad verbaut!?
> Mfg



Habe das serien Hinterrad verbaut. Ansonsten passt ja auch alles (Bremsaufnahme usw.). Welche Spacer meinst du? 

Und wie gesagt an der oberen Strebe sitzt der reifen ja auch genau mittig nur unten nicht....... hast du vieleicht noch mal ein Bild von den unteren Streben mit eingebautem Hinterrad?

gruß marvin


----------



## Great Marvin (3. April 2012)

Hier noch mal Bilder: Das erste ist von den oberen Streben und die beiden anderen von unten.

Ich hoffe man kann sehen wie knapp es ist und das der Reifen sehr weit rechts sitzt. (Rechts in Fahrtrichtung)


----------



## rider1970 (3. April 2012)

Das sieht wirklich seltsam aus,als wäre der Hinterbau verzogen und/oder das Laufrad assymetrisch gespeicht.Kann aber ja nicht sein,da es an den Sitzstreben ja passt...seltsam...warst du schonmal beim Händler deswegen??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheMicha (3. April 2012)

Hey Marvin! Bei meinem 2010er 516 sieht das ganze SEHR ähnlich aus. Bis jetzt haben mir immer alle gesagt, dass das normal sei. ^^


----------



## Freizeit-biker (3. April 2012)

War das von Anfangh an so? Dumme Frage, so was fällt einem immer erst später auf, ich weiss. 
Da ist aber irgend etwas krumm, sonst könnte der Reifen an den Kettenstreben nicht so aussermittig stehen. Die Nabe sitzt hinten richtig in den Ausfallenden und ist auch OK?

Wie schaut das aus, wenn das Vorderrad gerade steht und du von hinten an den Reifen vorbei schaust? Sind die Räder dann gegeneinander verschränkt? Oder stehen die gerade? Wenn du das Rad richtig fixieren kannst, vorn hinten und an das Rahmendreieck eine Wasserwaage dran halten. 
Wenn Vorderrad und Rahmendreieck im Lot stehen, und das Hinterrad abweicht, dann ist der Hinterbau schief. 
Ob das ein Sturzschaden ist oder schon ab Werk so war ist nicht so einfach festzustellen. Bei einem Sturzschaden müssen aber schon ordentliche Kräfte gewirkt haben. Das sollte das Laufrad auch nicht unbeschadet überstanden haben.  
Du solltest auf jeden Falll mal den Bikehändler deines Vertrauens kontaktieren.


----------



## h0tte (4. April 2012)

Hallo Spicy-Fahrer
ich habe mir heute ein Spicy mit einer Fox 36 VAN R 160mm, FOX float r,Formula Bremsen angeschaut und bin am Überlegen, ob es vlt nicht etwas zu viel Federweg ist, ich bin vor 2Jahren mal Freeride gefahren, will es jetzt aber nicht mehr ganz so grob angehen lassen und gerne mal eine Tour bergaufmachen, aber vorallem auch rasant bergab ! ;-)
Ich bin 1,76 und wiege 81Kg, testgefahren bin ich eine M und denke dass die L etwas zu groß wird, wie sind eure Erfahrungen im Bereich Touren und Singletrails, vorallem möchte ich sicher gehen, ob es ein mit weniger Federweg-versehenes Rad nicht auch tut, auch preislich.. weiß leider nicht ob es das 2011 oder 2012 Model ist, schwarz-weiß-goldener Rahmen, rot elox. schrauben+sattelstütze und eine Weiße Van R.. Würde mich über Erfahrungsberichte freuen 
mfG h0tte


----------



## Great Marvin (4. April 2012)

Moin,

ja der Händler sagt das würde wohl normal sein und könnte sein weil der Hinterbau jetzt 142mm Steckachse hat.....War auch schon von anfang an so. Haben auch mit dem Lapierre Vertreter telefoniert.

Wollte direkt die original Reifen gegen breitere tauschen und hat schon nicht gepasst. Da habe ich mich halt erstmal mit abgefunden.....Jetzt habe ich aber von vielen gehört die breitere Reifen fahren und da kann doch irgendetwas nicht stimmen bei mir.

Sturzschaden ist es nicht war ja schon beim neukauf so und habe auch direkt mit meinem Händler drüber gesprochen aber konnten sich das auch nich richtig erklären. Messen muss ich heute abend mal....

Hat jemand Bilder von einem Spicy 2011 bei dem es nicht so ist? Kommt mir schon seltsam vor weil es ja oben genau mittig sitzt.

gruß marvin


----------



## nf2 (4. April 2012)

Great Marvin schrieb:


> Wollte direkt die original Reifen gegen breitere tauschen und hat schon nicht gepasst.
> 
> Sturzschaden ist es nicht war ja schon beim neukauf so


 
Ich habe mein 2011er 316 bei der Bestellung gleich vom Händler umbauen lassen, u.a. auch andere Bereifung. Hinten sollte eine 2.4 Rubber Queen rein und die passte an der Kettenstrebe Antriebsseite auch nicht. Das Hinterrad wurde dann um 3mm zur Bremsseite hin umgespeicht und nun passte auch die extrem voluminöse RQ 2.4 rein, wenn auch eng. Hätte ich den doch sehr dicken werksseitigen Neopren-Kettenstrebenschutz an dieser Stelle ausgeschnitten, hätte es wohl noch besser gepasst. Ging aber auch so.


----------



## iCoke (4. April 2012)

h0tte schrieb:


> Hallo Spicy-Fahrer
> ich habe mir heute ein Spicy mit einer Fox 36 VAN R 160mm, FOX float r,Formula Bremsen angeschaut und bin am Überlegen, ob es vlt nicht etwas zu viel Federweg ist, ich bin vor 2Jahren mal Freeride gefahren, will es jetzt aber nicht mehr ganz so grob angehen lassen und gerne mal eine Tour bergaufmachen, aber vorallem auch rasant bergab ! ;-)
> Ich bin 1,76 und wiege 81Kg, testgefahren bin ich eine M und denke dass die L etwas zu groß wird, wie sind eure Erfahrungen im Bereich Touren und Singletrails, vorallem möchte ich sicher gehen, ob es ein mit weniger Federweg-versehenes Rad nicht auch tut, auch preislich.. weiß leider nicht ob es das 2011 oder 2012 Model ist, schwarz-weiß-goldener Rahmen, rot elox. schrauben+sattelstütze und eine Weiße Van R.. Würde mich über Erfahrungsberichte freuen
> mfG h0tte



Hmm, hört sich nach dem Spicy 316 von 2010 an, das hatte aber keine VAN.  
M sollte von der Größe her genau richtig für dich sein. Touren sind kein Problem und runter geht's umso schöner!


----------



## merino (4. April 2012)

Mein Hinterrad sitzt auch oben absolut mittig und ist unten näher an der Kettenstrebe. Ist mir aber erst aufgefallen, als ich die recht breiten 2.5er Wicked Will montiert habe. Der Neoprenschutz hat schon deutlich Federn gelassen. Scheint normale Toleranz zu sein. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass lapierre bei solchen "Kleinigkeiten" kulant reagiert. Wenn man mal schaut, was es für Probleme mit den dh-bikes gibt (Rahmenriss und Austausch). Ist ärgerlich aber es könnte schlimmer sein.

Gruß M


----------



## h0tte (4. April 2012)

@iCoke ich denke es sah genau wie das: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/513497 aus, aber für ein 2010erModell liegt es ja noch gut im Preis mit 2,5, leider gibt es in meiner Nähe kaum Händler die  Lapierre verkaufen, um genau zu sein nur einen  :l


----------



## surprise11 (4. April 2012)

@ Great Marvin

Foto vom 516 Spicy 2011 von unten - besser gehts nicht, aber MANN kann erkennen, das er mittig sitzt!!
Bei den Contis Tubeless steht nix von made in Germany drauf!( Braucht Mann aber dann auch nicht, bin mit dem Reifen viele wirkliche Downhills gefahren, und NIE Probleme gehabt)
Und mein Rad ist nach etlichen Sprüngen nicht mehr ganz Zentriert, und trotzdem geht sich dass leicht aus!!
Also laut deinen Fotos würd ich auch mal sagen das da was nicht stimmt.........
Mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h0tte (4. April 2012)

Habe mich nun für das Spicy entschieden, denke es ist das 316 mit einer Fox 36 Van R 160mm und einem Fox Airdämpfer, ohne plattform ebenfalls mit 160mm, hat jemand Tipps, ob ich von vorne rein andere Reifen draufziehen lassen sollte? Was kann ich bei einem Neukauf-Preis noch rausholen, auch hinsichtlich auf Ausrüstung(Helm,Rucksack,Werkzeug), ohne dreist zu sein, oder gilt hier "Fragen kostet nichts" bin bisher nur gebrauchte Räder gefahren

Desweitern überlege ich, ob ich von vornerein die härtere Feder in der Fox fahren will (wiege 82Kg und mag es eig auch etwas "härter" was ich aber nicht nur über die Luft rausholen will), sind Händler da im Allgemeinen kulant  ?
Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit den beiden Federelemten? 
Hoffe auf viele Erfahrungen und tipps von euch Spicy-Liebhabern 

mfG  h0tte


----------



## Great Marvin (4. April 2012)

surprise11 schrieb:


> @ Great Marvin
> 
> Foto vom 516 Spicy 2011 von unten - besser gehts nicht, aber MANN kann erkennen, das er mittig sitzt!!
> Bei den Contis Tubeless steht nix von made in Germany drauf!( Braucht Mann aber dann auch nicht, bin mit dem Reifen viele wirkliche Downhills gefahren, und NIE Probleme gehabt)
> ...



Hm ja denke so sollte es sein........Fährst auch den 2.2er? Kann ja nicht sein das es von Rahmen zu Rahmen solche unterschiede gibt.


----------



## surprise11 (4. April 2012)

Ja bin auch mit dem 2.2. er unterwegs
mfg


----------



## chema17 (14. April 2012)

This is very moving!.
: Pulgar:Canary Islands, La Palma:
[ame="http://vimeo.com/39663392"]http://vimeo.com/39663392[/ame]


----------



## neo-bahamuth (14. April 2012)

Great video and beautiful biking area!


----------



## campariseven (14. April 2012)

Hier ganz ein leckeres Spicy, bin auf der Recherche nach einen HT-Ersatz darauf gestoßen:
http://blog.derestricted.com/design/lapierre-spicy-516-2012/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mad1993max (29. April 2012)

ich überleg mir ein spicy 516 zu kaufen, und hab jetzt aber doch einige male von rahmenbrüchen gehört, wie oft kommt das beim 2012 modell noch vor, weil es soll ja nach 2009 gelöst worden sein?

aja wie schaut es mit garantie und service von seiten lapierre aus?

lg max


----------



## 6TiWon (29. April 2012)

ich hab auch schon viel von defekten kaffekannen von v+b gehört. kommt auch 2012 noch vor.
nee,nee, auf so ne frage wirst du keine antwort hören. und: welches problem an welcher rahmenstelle sollte nach 2009 gelöst worden sein? 
service ist viel vom händler abhängig und die garantiebestimmungen sind doch bei allen herstellern auf der homepage einsehbar oder beim händler deines vetrauens nachzufragen


----------



## TWIERTZ (29. April 2012)

Hallo, ich bin gerade dabei mir ein Spicy 316 2011 gebraucht zu kaufen.
1 - Dämpfer
Nun hab ich schon gemerkt, dass bei meinem Nacktgewicht von 90kg ev. ein anderer Dämpfer fällig ist, weil es der kleine von Fox nicht ganz packt. Seht ihr das auch so?
2 - Mäntelgrösse
Ich habe in der Vergangenheit gerne den Nobby Nic oder den Fat Albert in 2,4 gefahren.
Ist es richtig, dass der nicht in den Hinterbau passt? Fährt jemand ein Spicy 2011 und einen von den beiden Reifen in 2,4?


----------



## rider1970 (29. April 2012)

TWIERTZ schrieb:


> Hallo, ich bin gerade dabei mir ein Spicy 316 2011 gebraucht zu kaufen.
> 1 - Dämpfer
> Nun hab ich schon gemerkt, dass bei meinem Nacktgewicht von 90kg ev. ein anderer Dämpfer fällig ist, weil es der kleine von Fox nicht ganz packt. Seht ihr das auch so?
> 2 - Mäntelgrösse
> ...



Zu 1. wie definierst du" nicht packt"? Hatte in meinem 2010er auch den Float R drin,der war schon nicht schlecht,aber nach Wechsel auf einen Stahlfederdämpfer will ich nicht mehr zurück.Einzigster Nachteil den ich hier sehe ist das Mehrgewicht.Ansonsten ist die Performance bergab UND bergauf (kein wegsacken mehr an steilen Auffahrten) schon deutlich besser.

zu 2. Ein 2,4 sollte definitiv auch am 2011er passen,bei meinem 10er ist da noch ordentlich Platz


----------



## TWIERTZ (29. April 2012)

@rider1970,
danke fuer die Infos.

1 - Was hast Du denn fuer einen Dämpfer drin?
2 - Welche Feder bei welchem Fahrergewicht (Sauna fertig / fahrfertig)
3 - Ist das ein gebrauchter Dämpfer gewesen? Oder einer aus einem anderen bike?
Frage weil ich gerne günstig einen gebrauchten kaufen wuerde, aber z.B. die von den Einbaumassen passenden Trek Scratsch - Dämpfer sind wohl von Fox und Trek auf den Hinterbau angepasst. Das Gilt auch z.B. fuer ein Cube Hanzz. 
Weisst Du ob Dämpfer von anderen Rädern passen wuerden?


----------



## rider1970 (29. April 2012)

TWIERTZ schrieb:


> @rider1970,
> danke fuer die Infos.
> 
> 1 - Was hast Du denn fuer einen Dämpfer drin?
> ...



1. Fox Van R

2. 450x2,8 bei ca. 88kg nackisch

3. War soweit ich das noch weiss aus einem Trek Scratch und neu(wertig).Hab ich günstig in der Bucht ersteigert. Inwiefern die individuell angepasst sind,kann ich nicht viel zu sagen-auf jeden fall funzt der richtig gut.


----------



## Bikedude001 (30. April 2012)

mad1993max schrieb:


> ich überleg mir ein spicy 516 zu kaufen, und hab jetzt aber doch einige male von rahmenbrüchen gehört, wie oft kommt das beim 2012 modell noch vor, weil es soll ja nach 2009 gelöst worden sein?
> 
> aja wie schaut es mit garantie und service von seiten lapierre aus?
> 
> lg max


Bei den ersten Modellen sind vereinzelt die Tretlagergehäuse gerissen, da scheinbar das Einpressmaß zu eng war. 
Nach 2009 ist das nicht mehr vorgekommen.
Hast auf den Spicyrahmen 5 Jahre Garantie.


----------



## Bikedude001 (30. April 2012)

TWIERTZ schrieb:


> Hallo, ich bin gerade dabei mir ein Spicy 316 2011 gebraucht zu kaufen.
> 1 - Dämpfer
> Nun hab ich schon gemerkt, dass bei meinem Nacktgewicht von 90kg ev. ein anderer Dämpfer fällig ist, weil es der kleine von Fox nicht ganz packt. Seht ihr das auch so?
> 2 - Mäntelgrösse
> ...




Hab noch einen wenig gebrauchten Vivid R2C "rumliegen" .

Wobei der Fox ohne Probleme mit 90kg klarkommt.

2,4er Albert oder Ähnliche passen ohne Probleme.


----------



## TWIERTZ (30. April 2012)

@Bikedude001
@rider1970

Vielen Dank fuer die Infos.
Da ich aber seit erst 4 Wochen einiges an Metall im re. Knoechel habe, ist noch ein wenig Zeit bis ich die Entscheidung mit dem Dämpfer treffen kann / muss.

@Bikedude001
Schreib mir doch bitte via PM was du fuer den Vivid Dämpfer inkl. 500er Feder möchtest und was es fuer einer ist (z.B. M/M - oder so). Danke.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (30. April 2012)

@Twiertz: hatte ich in der Mail vergessen: fürs Spicy bei RockShox ist generell medium tune empfohlen. Kann ich auch bestätigen. 

Hier nochmal die Daten meines Dämpfers:

216x63mm, Feder 500x2.75 für 90kg fahrfertig (SAG ist dabei ziemlich genau am Mininum laut Indikator).

Ich fahre exakt das 3-4-10 Setup, musste da bisher keine Modifikationen vornehmen, passt für mich perfekt:

http://www.sram.com/sites/default/files/vivid_pocketguid_en.pdf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LAPIERRE-SPICY (30. April 2012)

Hallo liebe Spicy Fahrer,
eben habe ich schockiert feststellen müssen das mein 2010er Spicy 216 am Hinterbau einen etwa 2.5cm langen Riss hat. Hat jemand von euch schonmal einen ähnlichen Fall gehabt und wie seid ihr vorgegangen?
Bitte um schnelle Antwort

Hier noch ein Bild:


----------



## neo-bahamuth (30. April 2012)

Hmm nein, bei mir ist noch alles fest, auch nach einigen Stürzen. Da der Rahmen aber noch Garantie hat (Spicy 5 Jahre, Froggy und DH 2 Jahre wenn nicht in Wettbewerben genutzt): ab damit zum Händler und reklamieren. Dumm ist es erst, wenn Du Zweitkäufer bist, da gibt LP glaub keine Garantie drauf.


----------



## LAPIERRE-SPICY (30. April 2012)

Danke für die prompte Antwort habe gleich heute schonmal mit meinem Händler telefoniert und der meinte das es kein Problem wäre den Hinterbau zuersetzen. Lass ich mich mal überraschen und hoffe das ich mein Spicy schnell wieder bekomme.


----------



## iCoke (30. April 2012)

Welche Vario-Sattelstütze fahrt ihr denn an eurem Spicy?


----------



## 6TiWon (1. Mai 2012)

rs reverb, bisher super zufrieden. hatte die auch schon am andern bike. möchte keine mehr am endurobike missen. bisher 1x total-ausfall nach 6 monaten. aber nach wartung und inspektion lezte woche gehts wieder richtig rauf und runter. dickes lob und dank an pascal von active-bikes...


----------



## Darkwing Duck (1. Mai 2012)

Anfangs KS i900, weil nichts anderes lieferbar war. Vor einem Jahr dann Reverb, aktuell wieder Standardstütze, weil die Reverb anderweitig benötigt wird.


----------



## dannyb (4. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

da mein Speci-Enduro 2009 nach etwa 14.000 Km langsam deutliche Abnutzungs- und Gebrauchsspuren aufweist, bin ich auf der Suche nach einem bewusstseinserweiternden Ersatz . Und da bin ich auf das Lapierre Spicy 516 gestoßen. Der lokale Lapierre-Dealer hat da ein 2011-Modell zu einem attraktiven Preis im Angebot und da das Bike lockt, hab' ich mich zu ein paar Runden auf dem Hinterhof hinreissen lassen.

Was etwas verwirrt: das Bike hat Größe L, worauf der Verkäuferknecht meinte, das sei für meine 1.78 Meter zu groß. Ich bin dann trotzdem mal mit dem Teil herumgerollert und so verkehrt fühlte sich das nicht an. Danach war dann von zu groß auch keine direkte Rede mehr. Von daher die Frage an die alten Spicy-Hasen hier im Forum: passt das oder passt das nicht? Rumrollern auf dem Hof gibt ja nicht wirklich Superaufschluss darüber, ob mir das Bike passt. Und kleine Tour testen war nicht.

Ich habe die Sitzposition im Vergleich zu meinem aktuellen Bike als tiefer und ziemlich weit hinten empfunden. Denke, es war auf jeden Fall deutlich abfahrtsorientierter.

Ich fahre sowas, was man als Enduro-Tour (40-50Km) bezeichnen könnte. Alles selbst raufkurbeln um dann gepflegt abzufahren, ich versuche hier und da zu springen und brauche ein Bike, dass mir die eine oder andere plumpe Landung mit einem Lächeln verzeiht. In Winterberg hab' ich mich auch schon mal herumgetrieben und würde das gerne auch wieder mal machen. 
Von daher spukt mir auch das Froggy 518 mit 2fach Kurbel im Kopf herum. Lässt sich so ein Teil noch mit einigermaßen Spaß bergauf bewegen oder ist das Spicy doch eher das Rad der Stunde?

Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Bikedude001 (4. Mai 2012)

L ist schon sehr groß für 178. Ist  etwas abhängig von Beinlänge und Oberkörper b.z.w. Geschmack aber die Lapierres fühlen sich recht gross an.
Setz dich doch mal auf ein M zum Vergleich.


----------



## Pitti690 (4. Mai 2012)

Bin 177 und fahre selbst ein Spicy in M , also ein L Rahmen wär mir viel zu gross. Bei sehr technischen Abschnitten im Trail wirst du denke ich Probleme bekommen, weil es im vergleich zu anderen Bikes seiner Klasse doch recht lang baut, was es aber sehr Laufruhig macht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rider1970 (4. Mai 2012)

Wie Dude schon sagt,solltest du auf jeden Fall ein M probieren.
Ich selbst fahre bei 1,74m ein S...


----------



## FireGuy (5. Mai 2012)

1,76  fahre M und habe einen extrem kurzen Vorbau, da es mir sonst einen Tick zu lange wäre


----------



## campariseven (5. Mai 2012)

Habt ihr einen direkten Vergleich zum Zesty? Mein Bruder hat ein Zesty in L und das passt mir bei circa 1,82 ganz gut. Muss das ganz noch auf Trails ausprobieren. Jetzt frag ich mich obs das große Unterschiede gibt zwischen Spicy und Zesty.


----------



## 6TiWon (5. Mai 2012)

@ campariseven: meintest du jetzt in bezug auf`s biken oder auf die grösse: das kleinere modell ist bestimmt wendiger in den kurven und das spicy im bestimmten ist halt bergrunter schon laufruhiger, allein schon durch die dickeren standrohre (36er zu 32er). zum trailbiken eignen sich beide bestimmt. zum droppen und springen würd ich das spicy vorziehen. würde selber das spicy aber nicht für marathons einsetzen, das zesty schon. bin selbst ca. 173 cm und fahre einen s-rahmen.


----------



## campariseven (5. Mai 2012)

Achso sorry, blöd ausgedrückt. Geht mir um die Größe.


----------



## Paramedicus (5. Mai 2012)

Hey, mal ne frage an die profis hier:
Mein spicy knackt seit n paar wochen beim treten. Es sollte nach ewig 
langem suchen das lager überm tretlager sein. Das trat aber erst nachm winter bzw langem stehen auf. 
Lager im eimer oder woran kann das liegen?
Danke schonmal fürs antworten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iCoke (5. Mai 2012)

Aus einem anderen Thread:



Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da das Thema undefiniertes Knacken/Knarzen mehr oder weniger in allen drei Rahmen Threads zu finden ist und die Rahmen von der Konstruktion her sehr ähnlich sind , mache ich mal einen übergreifenden Thread dazu auf.
> 
> ...



Gleiches Problem hatte ich auch. Meine Schraube sah noch gut aus. Also Schraubensicherung mit rein und wieder mit dem richtigen Drehmoment festgezogen und alles war gut


----------



## Paramedicus (5. Mai 2012)

Jo, danke. Muss zwar die kurbel ab, das wollt ich umgehen.
Aber muss ja dann wohl... 
Sport frei!


----------



## dannyb (5. Mai 2012)

Danke für die Angaben zu den Größen!


----------



## rider1970 (5. Mai 2012)

Paramedicus schrieb:


> Jo, danke. Muss zwar die kurbel ab, das wollt ich umgehen.
> Aber muss ja dann wohl...
> Sport frei!



Ist keine grosse Sache die Kurbel zu demontieren,bei Shimano z.b. brauchst du nur das Werkzeug um die Abdeckschraube an der linken Kurbel zu demontieren,ansonsten noch Inbus und evtl. Gummihammer...


----------



## mad1993max (5. Mai 2012)

Hi was gibt es eigentlich für Möglichkeiten den float zu tunen?

Gesendet von meinem Nexus S mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bikedude001 (6. Mai 2012)

campariseven schrieb:


> Habt ihr einen direkten Vergleich zum Zesty? Mein Bruder hat ein Zesty in L und das passt mir bei circa 1,82 ganz gut. Muss das ganz noch auf Trails ausprobieren. Jetzt frag ich mich obs das große Unterschiede gibt zwischen Spicy und Zesty.



Die Räder sind sehr ähnlich bzgl. Größe und Geometrie. 
@ mad1993max : Man kann die Luftkammer des HV Dämpfers verkleinern. Ansonsten gibt der wenig Tuningpotential her.
Der Rock Shox Monarch plus funktioniert supergut. Finde den hätte Lapierre bei allen Spicys einbauen sollen ....


----------



## Freizeit-biker (7. Mai 2012)

Wenn da nur nicht der OEM Zwang des anderen grossen Dämpfungsherstellers wäre. 
Irgendwo hat sogar gestanden dass der Vouilloz die Zusammenarbeit mit Bos wegen der Verbindung LP und Fox beenden musste.


----------



## Splash (7. Mai 2012)

Bikedude001 schrieb:


> Der Rock Shox Monarch plus funktioniert supergut. Finde den hätte Lapierre bei allen Spicys einbauen sollen ....



Wie macht der sich denn im Vergleich zum Fox im speziellen? Und welche Reb / Comp?


----------



## Bikedude001 (8. Mai 2012)

Fühlt sich sensilbler an und bietet mehr Reserven. 
Bei Leichtgewichten unter 70kg würde ich Comp Tune Low nehmen. Darüber Mid.
Rebound ist immer Mid. den muss mann selber konfigurieren oder lassen, wenns nicht passt.
Pass aber eigentlich ganz gut. Zugstufe muss allerdings ziemlich offen gefahren werden.


----------



## Splash (8. Mai 2012)

Also bei schweren Fahrern eher Mid / Mid nehmen? Ich denke, ich werde das mal antesten ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neo-bahamuth (8. Mai 2012)

Ich hab fahrfertig 90kg. mid mid am Vivid R2C ist mit der 500er Feder für mich perfekt. Wobei ich eher längere Touren fahre, der Schaumstoff Durschschlagschutz kommt nicht so oft zum Einsatz. Ansonsten würd ich evtl. ne 450er Feder nehmen.


----------



## Bikedude001 (9. Mai 2012)

Gab noch ein Vivid R2C Tune L/M 216mm mit Buchsen für ein Spicy rumliegen.
Vielleicht kann den jemand gebrauchen ? Bei Interesse Pn schicken.


----------



## JENSeits (9. Mai 2012)

*Ich benötige eine Schraube*:

Lapierre Spicy 316 von '09 --> Schraube verbindet Kettenstrebe mit dem Rest des Hinterbaus, sprich sie befindet sich ca. unterhalb der HR-Bremse.
Hier links im Bild zusehen  




Hat die jemand?
*
Möchte jemand rot eloxierte Schrauben fürs 09er Spicy*? Dann bestelle ich nen ganzes Set!



LG Jens


----------



## mad1993max (9. Mai 2012)

spicy oder torque von cayon   warum eurer meinung nach das spicy?

Nexus S with MIUI V4 Talpatalk and Swype


----------



## rider1970 (9. Mai 2012)

JENSeits schrieb:


> *Ich benötige eine Schraube*:
> 
> Lapierre Spicy 316 von '09 --> Schraube verbindet Kettenstrebe mit dem Rest des Hinterbaus, sprich sie befindet sich ca. unterhalb der HR-Bremse.
> Hier links im Bild zusehen
> ...



Die selbe Schraube/Drehteil hab ich auch grad beim Händler bestellt!
Hast du die auch "rund" gedreht beim Ausbau?


----------



## JENSeits (9. Mai 2012)

Nein, der Schrauber um die Ecke wollte mir einen Gefallen tun und hat seinen Praktikant alle Schrauben mitm Drehmo nachziehen lassen. Dabei hat er sie kaputt bekommen. Wie? - das wüsste ich auch gerne!

Wielange wirds bei dir dauern? Brauche sie eigentlich jetzt^^


----------



## rider1970 (9. Mai 2012)

Wusste mein Händler n.n. genau,wird nicht bei LP bestellt sondern woanders(wollte keinen ganzen Satz für 60eus best. wg. einer Schraube)

Fahren lässts sichs ja noch,bei mir gingen beim rausdrehen die ersten zwei Gewindegänge kaputt(Inbus ist i.o.).Habe das Teil nach dem Reinigen mit Gewindekleber eingesetzt,sollte halten bis Ersatz da ist


----------



## Splash (9. Mai 2012)

Gibt´s eigentlich auch die Möglichkeit, das Schraubenset ohne die Sattelklemme zu bestellen? Würde gerne einen neuen Satz ordern, aber zum Bleistift die Sattelklemme brauch ich wirklich nicht ...


----------



## JENSeits (9. Mai 2012)

Mh kÃ¶nntest du mir die Quelle nennen? Das wÃ¤re super! 

Nunja, das Problem mit dem gesamten Satz habe ich auch ... meines Wissens nach enthÃ¤lt es immer die Schrauben, die Sattelklemme, das Schaltauge und den Schnellspanner. Sollte 60â¬ kosten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rider1970 (9. Mai 2012)

Jau,Satz kostet um die 60 Euro(wie geschrieben).
Wo mein Händler bestellt weiss ich selber auch nicht,werde aber gern morgen mal nachfragen...ist wohl irgend so ein Spezialist für Elox-teile,wenn ichs richtig verstanden hab


----------



## JENSeits (9. Mai 2012)

das wäre super!


----------



## rider1970 (10. Mai 2012)

@Jens
Habe heute bei hibike (mein Händler) nachgefragt,wo die Teile bestellt werden.Leider war der entspr. Mitarbeiter nicht da,am Tel. wurde mir gesagt, die Teile kommen aus "eigener Herstellung"--was auch immmer das heisen mag. Ich habe dem zuständigen nochmal ne Mail geschrieben,wenn er sich meldet sag ich dir bescheid.

Gruss, Olaf


----------



## JENSeits (10. Mai 2012)

Super - danke für deine Mühen!

Ich habe Gestern 20  Händler aus ganz Deutschland abtelefoniert. Es müssen alle bestellen 
Der Micha aus Bielefeld hätte ein ganzes rotes Set und eine goldene Schraube. Notfalls wirds letzteres. Aber ich warte noch auf eine Rückmeldung aus Brandenburg - er sucht noch ...

LG Jens


----------



## rider1970 (10. Mai 2012)

da hast du ja echt alle Hebel in Bewegung gesetzt

Aber was ich nicht ganz verstehe: Den "schaden" hat doch dein Händler(oder dessen praktikant) verursacht-also sollte der sich doch(auf seine Kosten) um Ersatz kümmern!?


----------



## JENSeits (10. Mai 2012)

wird aber nicht schnell genug passieren und er hat mir schon einiges an Geld gespaart - da habe ich nun mal ihm den Schaden erlassen  
Das passt schon so.

Ja mehr kann ich fast gar nicht mehr in Bewegung setzen .. Bin schon am überlegen Lapierre mal direkt um das mitbringen zum DM zubitten - da sind die Jungs ja bestimmt auch ...


Edit: DM --> DirtMasters in Winterberg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rider1970 (10. Mai 2012)

Dm?


----------



## Ultroon (10. Mai 2012)

Ich denke mal er meint Dirt Master


----------



## rider1970 (12. Mai 2012)

@Ultroon: danke für die Info

@Jens: Nachricht von hibike-die Teile werden doch bei Lapierre direkt bestellt-hier die Mail:

wir bestellen  das ganz normal über Lapierre. Im Dealerbook (sollte der andere Händler auch  haben), sind alle Schrauben und Teile einzeln bezeichnet und mit  Herstellerartikelnummer ausgezeichnet. Den Preis bekommt man zwar erst hinterher  (bei kleinen Teilen, bei großen Teilen kann man i.d.R. eine recht genaue  Auskunft bekommen), aber das klappt bisher ganz gut und auch zu im vergleich zu  anderen Herstellern humanen Preisen.


----------



## JENSeits (12. Mai 2012)

danke für die Info und die Mühe! 

Ich werde mal sehen was sich machen lässt. Vielleicht gibts auch ordentlich Loctite


----------



## bonusheft (13. Mai 2012)

Bei mir ist es jetzt auch passiert: Mein Spicy 516 (Modell 2010) hat einen  deutlichen Riss in der Sitzstrebe rechts und einen Riss im Lack auf der linken Seite. Es ist die gleiche Stelle wie hier:  #2928. Im Moment fressen sich diese Risse noch durch die Schweißnähte. Ich habe gerade eine Mail an meinen Händler deswegen geschrieben. 

@LAPIERRE-SPICY: Hast Du schon eine Info von Lapierre bekommen?


----------



## LAPIERRE-SPICY (14. Mai 2012)

hallo bonusheft,
nachdem auch ich meinem händler eine mail geschrieben habe meinte er dass ich das bike vorbei bringen sollte. Am Freitag erhielt ich die Antwort das ich mein spicy wohl in 3/4 Wochhen wieder bekomme.
Viel Erfolg!!!


----------



## Splash (17. Mai 2012)

Nur um beim Steuersatz sicher zu gehen, das 2011er Spicy hat doch ZS44 oben und ZS55 unten - right?


----------



## FireGuy (25. Mai 2012)

nachdem ich mein Geschoß am Gardasee so richtig hergenommen hab ist ein Komplettservice (über)fällig

Alle Lager sind hinüber, teilweise rostig
Steuersatz hin
Tretlager hat eines schon gesteckt
Zehnerpotenz Wertminderung durch Steinschläge

-) gibt es günstig Lagersätze oder soll man sich die 6 Lager selber zusammensuchen?
fand es ja sehr spannend, dass hinten beim Laufradaufnahme-Dreieck keine Lager sondern nur Buchsen eingebaut sind, diese Distanzscheiben sind auch eher naja, die eine ist quasi nicht mehr vorhanden...

-) dieses Pressfit ist echt ein Klump btw...

-) Irgendeine chance dass man so einen Lackstift im 216 grün bekommt?

-) hat sich wer schon ein Loch beim Tretlager gebohrt damit endlich das Wasser wo rauskann? 4mm wird reichen?


----------



## tebis (26. Mai 2012)

Das mit dem hinteren Lager ist mir auch schon aufgefallen. Falls jemand mal z.B durch Defekt herausbekommt, wie bei den Buchsen die Materialstärke ist, dann bitte Bescheid geben. Ich habe nämlich schon überlegt diese aufzubohren und eine DU-Buche einzupressen. Leider weiß ich beim Carbon-Hinterbau von meinem Spicy nicht, wieviel Material Lapierre hier verwendet hat.

Das Loch im Tretlager hab ich drin. 4er Durchmesser reicht auf jeden Fall. Habe mir ein M3 Innengewinde reingeschnitten und eine kleine Schraube. Die wird dann sporadisch zum Ablassen rausgedreht.

Hält jetzt seit einem Jahr ohne Probleme.

Lagersätze gab´s mal komplett bei ebay. Oder die Händler hier im Thread fragen.

PressFit ist gar nicht so übel. Vor allem wenn man so ein nettes Werkzeug zum wechseln hat, bei dem man nicht auf den Rahmen einprügeln muß 
Und mit dem Loch im Rahmen erhöht sich die Lebensdauer des Treetlagers gleich ganz erheblich


tebis


----------



## Freizeit-biker (27. Mai 2012)

Das was Ihr als Buchsen bezeichnet sind Gleitlager. Die bekommt man z.B. bei Igus. 
Gleitlager sind bei geringen Bewegungen an für sich besser geeignet als Kugel- oder Nadellager. Sie haben nur den Nachteil, dass sie konstruktionsbedingt nicht richtig gedichtet werden können. Dafür kosten sie auch nicht viel. 
Diese Lager nicht schmieren. Öl oder Fett hält nur den Dreck fest und sorgt für frühzeitigen Verschleiss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FireGuy (27. Mai 2012)

ist schon klar, aber ein ALU-ALU Gleitlager ist nicht wirklich ein Konstruktionstraum....


----------



## tebis (27. Mai 2012)

FireGuy schrieb:


> ist schon klar, aber ein ALU-ALU Gleitlager ist nicht wirklich ein Konstruktionstraum....



FireGuy hat hier Recht. Ich kann zwar nur für mein Spicy 916 aus 2010 sprechen, aber hier sind am hinteren Lager keine Gleitlager (DU-Buchsen, Igus-Lager, etc.) verbaut, sondern Alu-Inlays im Carbon und Alu-Schrauben mit Bund, der in den Alu-Inlays läuft.

Daher die Frage nach der Materialstärke der Inlays. Falls genug Material vorhanden ist, hätte ich nämlich wenig Skrupel, die Bohrungen aufzubohren und Gleitlager einzubauen.

Allerdings funktioniert´s bis jetzt tadellos 


Gruß


tebis


----------



## FireGuy (27. Mai 2012)

meien Schrauben und Buchsen schauen auch noch einwandfrei aus, wobei wirklich leichtgängig war das nicht, also bischen klemmen dürfte das.

Werde das alles ansehen sobald ich die Lager habe und das Teil wieder zusammenbaue


----------



## foresterali (29. Mai 2012)

Hallo ,
gibt es hier Erfahrungen mit dem Spicy als Damen modell. Überlege nämlich eins gebraucht in S für meine Freundin zu kaufen... Sie ist ca 165cm bei 52kg.
Ich fahre das Spicy von 2010 in M und mittlerweile borgt Sie sich immer meins aus wenn Sie mal schnell die Hometrail runde drehen will...
Sie kommt damit klar aber es ist doch deutlich zu gross. 
Wenn passt könnten wir nämlich im Partnerlook im Park fahren 
LG
Alex


----------



## Pitti690 (29. Mai 2012)

Das Spicy gibt es leider nicht als reines Damen Model. Da wirst du leider auf einen normalen S Rahmen zurückgreifen müssen oder auf das Zesty, dieses gibt als 314 L ( Ladies) in S oder M .


----------



## rider1970 (29. Mai 2012)

Das Spicy gabs mal als Damenversion,aber nur bis 2010(soweit ich das noch weiss)-aber die Händler hier wissen das sicher genauer


----------



## Telem (30. Mai 2012)

Salü Spicy Fraktion,

ich hab eine Frage zu einem Federgabeltausch auf 170mm, ich hab gelesen, dass einige das hier schon gemacht haben aber leider keinen "Erfahrungsbericht" dazu gefunden. Ich habe ein Spicy aus 2010. Ich frage mich vor allem, in wieweit sich die Geometrie (Sitzwinkel / Steuerrohrwinkel) verändern. Mit als Ingenieurs-fremdem Marketingfuzzi fehlt da die Vorstellungskraft . danke für sachdienliche Hinweise.


----------



## Splash (30. Mai 2012)

Ich hab´auch mal über das Thema "Wechsel auf 170er Lyrik" nachgedacht, bin aber schon von der Theorie wieder davon ab, da sich der Sitzwinkel IMHO negativer verändern würde.


----------



## Bikedude001 (30. Mai 2012)

Telem schrieb:


> Salü Spicy Fraktion,
> 
> ich hab eine Frage zu einem Federgabeltausch auf 170mm, ich hab gelesen, dass einige das hier schon gemacht haben aber leider keinen "Erfahrungsbericht" dazu gefunden. Ich habe ein Spicy aus 2010. Ich frage mich vor allem, in wieweit sich die Geometrie (Sitzwinkel / Steuerrohrwinkel) verändern. Mit als Ingenieurs-fremdem Marketingfuzzi fehlt da die Vorstellungskraft . danke für sachdienliche Hinweise.


 
Die Geoveränderung ist zu vernachlässigen. Die 170mm Gabel wir mit etwas mehr Sag gefahren, dadurch ist die effektive Höhenveränderung so gering, dass man das nicht merkt.
Als Faustregel gilt etwa 2 cm höhere Front = 1° flacherer Lenkwinkel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Telem (30. Mai 2012)

Bikedude001 schrieb:


> Die Geoveränderung ist zu vernachlässigen. Die 170mm Gabel wir mit etwas mehr Sag gefahren, dadurch ist die effektive Höhenveränderung so gering, dass man das nicht merkt.
> Als Faustregel gilt etwa 2 cm höhere Front = 1° flacherer Lenkwinkel



um den Lenkwinkel mach ich mir nicht so die grossen Sorgen, eher um den Sitzwinkel...


----------



## Darkwing Duck (30. Mai 2012)

Moin,

ich habe eine Lyrik RC2DH in mein Spicy von 2009 eingebaut. Die meisten 160er-Gabeln (wie die Fox 36) haben eine Einbauhöhe von 545 mm, die Lyrik hat 555 mm. Wie Bikedude schon sagte, kann man allerdings durch den Sag die Höhenveränderung nicht vollständig "anrechnen", insofern bleibt letztendlich eine Winkelveränderung um weniger als 0,5° übrig.

Mit so einer Winkelmess-App gemessen habe ich jetzt einen Lenkwinkel von 66° und einen effektiven Sitzwinkel von 72,5°. Ich kann aber nicht sagen, wie genau die Ergebnisse von so einer Messung sind.


----------



## Papa Midnight (30. Mai 2012)

Hab schon Spicy Varianten mit 170 mm im shop gehabt. Mir persönlich wäre das zu viel, aber den Besitzern gefiel das wirklich gut. Unterm Strich wirds wohl wie immer die gleiche Frage sein: Ist das meins und will ich das?


----------



## Telem (31. Mai 2012)

Vielen Dank fuer euer Feedback zu 170mm Gabel. Ich werds erstmal bei 160mm belassen und in andere Teile investieren.


----------



## Xanik (31. Mai 2012)

Servus Leute,

ich hab nen 2010er Spicy Rahmen und wollte heute meinen 1 1/8 Chris King Steuersatz einpressen. Ich hab ganz schön blöd geschaut als ich gesehen hab dass der viel zu klein ist.

Was für nen Steuersatz brauch ich denn für ein 2010er Spicy ? Gibts da von King was passendes ?

Grüße Ric


----------



## Darkwing Duck (31. Mai 2012)

Das Steuerrohr hat einen Innendurchmesser von 44 mm, auch bekannt als 1 1/8" Zero Stack oder nach SHIS ZS 44/28.6 | ZS 44/30.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xanik (31. Mai 2012)

super vielen dank für die schnelle Antwort


----------



## Marki72 (1. Juni 2012)

...hat von Euch schon jemand ein 2012er Spicy getestet und was sagt Ihr dazu?

Viele Grüße 
Markus


----------



## Crazyfist (1. Juni 2012)

Marki72 schrieb:


> ...hat von Euch schon jemand ein 2012er Spicy getestet und was sagt Ihr dazu?
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Markus



Hallo,

die gleiche Frage wollte ich auch gerade stellen. Hatte das 2010er Modell und will jetzt nach einem kurzen "Ausrutscher" zu einer anderen Bikemarke wieder zurück aufs Spicy wechseln. 
Bringt OST+ wirklich so viel? Hat sich am Sitzwinkel was geändert? Und wie gut ist die absenkbare Sattelstütze - die ist ja eine Lapierre Eigenentwicklung, oder?

mfg


----------



## 6TiWon (1. Juni 2012)

hallo, hab das 516er von 2012: sitzwinkel ist identisch (72°), "mein" bikehändler fährt das 2011er und ab und an tauschen wir auf den trails mal aus.
ost+ gegenüber dem vorgänger:
wenn ich was sagen kann, dann ist das neue ein bisschen agiler bei engen trails, es lässt sich ein wenig besser um die kurven zirklen durch die kürzeren kettenstreben (425mm gegnüber 438mm). tretlagerhöhe ist 10 mm tiefer, setzt vtl. deshalb ein bisschen eher auf felsen  und hohen wurzeln auf,  mit bashguard aber kein problem. fahrtechnik ist durch nichts zu ersetzen (ÜBEN, ÜBEN, ÜBEN). sattelstütze (auf jeden fall eine, ohne geht gar nicht!)  war mir einfach zu schwer  und habsch gleich runtergeschmissen.  funtzt aber beim mitbiker nach inspektion bisher tadellos. mein reverb musste aber auch schon 1x inspiziert werden. droppen und fliegen geht auch tadellos...und nicht zuletzt geht das teil mit ordentlich schub auch noch berghoch. mit einem enduro macht aber bergrunter einfach mehr spass.

als anmerkung:
hatte vor dem kauf als auswahl das nukeproof mega, das transition covert und das alutech fanes auf meinem schirm (wollte aber im endeffekt kein bike aus dem www, da eh schon schlechte erfahrung mit service mit meinem alten bike und beim fanes hat mir einfach die lieferung zu lange gedauert=> min. 4 monate).
gruss von einem jetzt begeisterten spicy fahrer


----------



## The_HITfutju123 (1. Juni 2012)

Ich kann leider nur vom 2012er Zesty berichten.


----------



## Fridl89 (2. Juni 2012)

Hab mir jetzt auch das Spicy 516 2012 geholt.
Ich bin das 2011 gefahren, gefiel mir gut allerdings kam nich so der WOW effekt.
Als ich allerdings die ersten Berichte/tests/Geo Specs von den 2012er Modellen gesehen habe wusste ich das wird was! =)

Der Flachere Lenkwinkel (66°)und die kürzeren Kettenstreben (425er) sind einfach genau was ich wollte/will. Auch das Tretlager kommt etwas tiefer, was anfänglich etwas gewöhnungs bedürfig ist, zB Treten in Kurven, allerdings nach einer kurzen Eingewöhnungszeit einfach nur genial wird, man sitzt mehr im Rad und liegt einfach "satter" auf dem Trail = mehr Tempo =)

Auch der Hinterbau Arbeitet mittlerweile nahezu Perfekt! (wurde 2012 ja auch überarbeitet)
Laut mtb-freeride.tv :

    Mehr Grip beim Klettern und Bremsen

    Mehr Stabilität beim Treten 

    Eine Linearere Dämpfung, Leverage Ratio mittels Shock Extender

    Größere SAG Bereich

    Verbesserte Performance in Anliegern und Kompressionen 

    Kein Pedalrückschlag 

würd ich so eigentlich unterschreiben, der Hinterbau ist Linearer geworden und man kann ihn mit mehr SAG fahren, insofern ist der Bereich größer.
Fahr ich mit viel sag (SAG Indikator genau auf maximum) nütz ich den FW Perfekt aus in Groberen Wurzelpassagen oder Verblocktem Terrain.
Durchschläge gibts dann nur bei dickeren Jumps, oder sehr! Harter fahrweise, hier kann man allerdings den SAG einfach etwas reduzieren und Durchschläge ade.
Auch bergauf funktioniert der Hinterbau ideal, Pro-Pedal wurde genau einmal genutzt zu Testzwecken und ganz selten auf Asphalt auffahrten.Trotzdem ist immer genügend Grip vorhanden bzw der Hinterbau Aktiv.

Zu guter letzt noch ein weniger erfreuliches Wort zur Hauseigenen Lapierre Stütze.

1 Woche hat sie Überlebt.

Mein Händler warnte mich gleich vor das ich in ein paar Wochen sehr wahrscheinlich zu ihm kommen werde und die Stütze reklamieren.
Und sprach mir aber auch gleich Ersatz (durch Lapierre) auf eine andere Stütze zu. 
Ich meinte nur aha, sind die leicht so ein Käse? Er meinte quasi: naja wirst eh sehen.
Tja, nach drei Tagen Riding lies sie sich nicht mehr Absenken bzw blieb nicht Abgesenkt.
Nach zwei weiteren Tagen blieb sie aber auch nicht mehr in ausgefahreren Zustand bei Belastung.
Atm wart ich auf ersatz.

Trotzdem, ich würd mir das Bike wieder kaufen solang die Stütze durch was ordentliches (ohne Aufpreis!) getauscht wird auch nicht weiter schlimm meiner Meinung!

EDIT: Stütze wurde ohne Aufpreis gegen KS getauscht.

mfg Fridl


----------



## zwente (2. Juni 2012)

So mich hats auch erwischt:

Heute Dämpfergleitbuchsen getauscht und dabei Lager gecheckt da diese auch im Verdacht waren ausgeschagen zu sein und ..... nen Riss in der Kettenstrebe entdeckt.





Hat wer Erfahrungen mit sowas - wie lange dauert der Austausch und passierts auch wirklich auf Garantie?

ist wirklich zum heulen


----------



## rider1970 (2. Juni 2012)

Oh shit,das ist bitter,mitten in der Saison.
Welches Mj ist dein Spicy?


----------



## zwente (2. Juni 2012)

Naja mitten in der Saison is gut - bei uns fängt eigendlich seit 2 Wochen die Saison Wettermäßig erst an... Dieses Jahr erst einmal auf staubigen Trails unterwegs gewesen.

Das ist nen 09ner Modell, hat aber 2010 er Kaufdatum.


----------



## Puschl 24 (2. Juni 2012)

Ich habe einen komplett silbernen Spicy Rahmen daheim rumliegen Modell 916. Weiß jemand aus welchem Jahrgang der stammt? 09er? 10er?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stresshormon (2. Juni 2012)

Puschl 24 schrieb:


> Ich habe einen komplett silbernen Spicy Rahmen daheim rumliegen Modell 916. Weiß jemand aus welchem Jahrgang der stammt? 09er? 10er?



Hast du evtl. ein Bild davon?


----------



## Puschl 24 (2. Juni 2012)

.


----------



## JENSeits (2. Juni 2012)

ich glaube ein 09er


----------



## zwente (2. Juni 2012)

09er war grün, glaub ist nochn Jahr älter!


----------



## bonusheft (2. Juni 2012)

@zwente: Ich habe ein 516er, Modelljahr 2010, gekauft Ende 2009. Bei mir war auch ein Riss an der gleichen Stelle, zusätzlich zu Rissen an den Ausfallenden rechts und links. Mein Rahmen ist jetzt 2,5 Jahre alt. Aber da Lapierre 5 Jahre auf die Rahmen gibt (außer Froggy und DH) geht das auf Garantie. 

Laut meinem Händler hat Lapierre den Ersatzhinterbau bereits losgeschickt. Das war knapp zwei Wochen nach der Reklamation. Von daher hoffe ich, daß ich bald wieder fahren kann. Mit ca. vier Wochen Auszeit muß man daher wohl rechnen.


----------



## Stresshormon (2. Juni 2012)

Der Rahmen stammt von 2008


----------



## zwente (2. Juni 2012)

@ bonusheft:
Das klingt doch sehr vielversprechend, danke!


----------



## lugggas (2. Juni 2012)

kann nur für mein zesty sprechen.

2010 gekauft, im mai 2011 riss am steuerrohr: 9 wochen auf neuen warten.
mai 2012, erneut riss im steuerrohr, seit vier wochen warten auf eine erste stellungnahme seitens lapierre...


----------



## Crazyfist (5. Juni 2012)

Hallo,

danke für die Erfahrungsberichte vom Spicy - hab jetzt endlich wieder ein Spicy (516 - 2012).

Ich wollte noch fragen, ob jemand schon einen 10-fach Antrieb am Spicy getestet hat?
Ich habe eine komplette XT 2012 Gruppe zu Hause und bin mir nicht sicher, ob ichs ins Spicy einbauen, oder bei der originalen XT/SLX 9-fach bleiben, und das 10-fach mit dem alten Radl verkaufen soll...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zwente (10. Juni 2012)

zwischenmeldung von mir:
Montag abend wurde Rahmen abgegeben und noch in meinem Beisein bei LP angerufen. 
Freitag um 2 Uhr kam anruf: "Bike ist fertig!" Hab gerade noch Tretlager und Steuersatz tauschen lassen. 
Gestern Bike zusammengebaut - leider Schaltzug durch und muss bis morgen warten, aber den einen Tag schaff ich auch noch.

Das nenn ich Service; tausend Dank an Pascal von http://www.active-bikes.de/


----------



## 6TiWon (11. Juni 2012)

Schön Sven, dass du wieder im Geschehen bist...Hast du nen janz neuen bekommen?


----------



## zwente (11. Juni 2012)

Danke, ne, die Kettenstrebe wurde getauscht!


----------



## johness (11. Juni 2012)

Hat jemand von euch schonmal ne 180mm Gabel im Spicy getestet? Könnte günstig an ne Fox 180 Talas kommen und würde gerne meine Domain damit ablösen. 
Habe etwas Angst um mein Steuerrohr, da ich noch das 2010er Modell habe und das noch 1 1/8 hat.


----------



## zwente (11. Juni 2012)

Hast du bedenken wegen dem 20mm längeren Hebel?
Glaube nicht das das irgend eine Auswirkung auf die Last am Steuerrohr hat.
Fährst ja eh mit en bissal mehr SAG und bei komplett ausgefederter Gabel kommt auch keine Last aufs Steuerrohr, eher wenn die Gabel zu 50% ++ eingetaucht ist.


----------



## doncarlo (11. Juni 2012)

Hey,
nochmal zu dem 10-fach Betrieb am Spicy... Ich fahr seit ein paar Monaten eine Sram X0 Ausstattung mit 10-fach Schaltwerk und Kassette! Kann ich nur empfehlen! Läuft absolut top und macht viel Spass im Gelände (vor allem bergauf!) Vielleicht kommt jetzt bald noch ne Hammerschmidt vorne dran


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bymike (11. Juni 2012)

Nachdem mein Finale-Urlaub auch 2 Tage mit Dauerregen (Inklusive Wassersammlung im Sitzrohr) beschert hat, scheint mein Tretlager bald hinüber zu sein. Die linke Lagerschale hat ein mahlendes Laufgeräusch, wenn man es mit den Fingern dreht. Kann man das noch durch Säubern abstellen, oder ist diese Plastikabdeckung vor dem Lager nicht entfernbar und deshalb gleich zu einem Austausch zu raten?


----------



## bonusheft (11. Juni 2012)

Die Abdeckungen kannst Du vorsichtig abhebeln, das Lager mit Brunox, WD40 o.ä. ausspülen und danach wieder neu fetten. Das verlängert die Lebensdauer etwas und drängt vor allem das Wasser aus dem Lager. Aber "gesund" wird das Lager dadurch nicht wieder und früher oder später ist ein neues fällig.


----------



## Bikedude001 (13. Juni 2012)

Bymike schrieb:


> Nachdem mein Finale-Urlaub auch 2 Tage mit Dauerregen (Inklusive Wassersammlung im Sitzrohr) beschert hat, scheint mein Tretlager bald hinüber zu sein. Die linke Lagerschale hat ein mahlendes Laufgeräusch, wenn man es mit den Fingern dreht. Kann man das noch durch Säubern abstellen, oder ist diese Plastikabdeckung vor dem Lager nicht entfernbar und deshalb gleich zu einem Austausch zu raten?


 
Würde dir eher eine Neues empfehlen. Da du die beschädigten Laufbahnen durch Reinigen und Fetten nicht instandsetzen kannst.
Die Lager sind auch nicht sonderlich teuer.


----------



## Bymike (14. Juni 2012)

Danke für eure Hilfe! 
Bike steht schon beim Händler, die Lagerschalen liefen wirklich unnatürlich schwergängig. 
Gerade auf der bevorstehenden Transalp muss man ja nicht unnötig viel Pulver verschießen


----------



## h.chili (14. Juni 2012)

Bymike schrieb:


> Nachdem mein Finale-Urlaub auch 2 Tage mit Dauerregen (Inklusive Wassersammlung im Sitzrohr) beschert hat, scheint mein Tretlager bald hinüber zu sein. Die linke Lagerschale hat ein mahlendes Laufgeräusch, wenn man es mit den Fingern dreht. Kann man das noch durch Säubern abstellen, oder ist diese Plastikabdeckung vor dem Lager nicht entfernbar und deshalb gleich zu einem Austausch zu raten?



Krankheit bei LP, hab schon 2 Neue drinn. 
 Gruß
h.chili


----------



## FireGuy (14. Juni 2012)

Hab meine nach 1 jahr jetzt auch neu gemacht sowie alle Lager.

Zusätzlich auch ein Loch unten im Rahmen damit das Wasser endlich rauskann.


----------



## Papa Midnight (14. Juni 2012)

Ich wäre mit dem Anbohren von Rahmen sehr vorsichtig. Immerhin verlierst du damit deine Ansprüche im Bezug auf Gewährleistung und Garantie.


----------



## FireGuy (14. Juni 2012)

ist ein Rahmen aus 2010 den ich gebraucht gekauft habe...

Der ist schon durch die Hölle gegangen insofern gibt mir da sicher niemand mehr Garantie drauf


----------



## zwente (14. Juni 2012)

so heute erstes Mal gutes Wetter seit Austausch der Strebe und direkt ausgenutzt!

neues Schaltwerk, Tretlager, Steuersatz, Kettenstrebe, Hauptlager, Dämpferbuchsen .... fit für die Saison!


----------



## bonusheft (14. Juni 2012)

Wenigstens hast Du Glück mit Deiner Reklamation. Das ging ja wirklich schnell bei Dir. 

Entgegen den Ankündigungen warte ich immer noch. Nach vier Wochen ist zumindest die Sitzstrebe angekommen. Aber die Kettenstrebe fehlt noch. Ob sie noch bei Lapierre ist oder im Wareneingang beim Händler liegt, weiß ich nicht. Ich bin mal gespannt, wie lange das noch dauert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marki72 (15. Juni 2012)

Hallo Spicy Freunde!

Das 2012er Spicy 516 wiegt lt. Liste 14,4 kg. Ich will wieder ein Spicy, weil ich schon mal ein 2009er hatte und mit dem super zufrieden war!
Mein altes war verdammt leicht. Was kann man sinnvoller Weise machen, daß man auf fahrfertige ca. 14kg kommt? Ich will nicht unbedingt an den Reifen Gewicht sparen!
Ich hätte noch einen neuen Satz Mavic SX (1750g) daheim. Wie schwer sind die Original Laufräder? Warum verbaut LP eigentlich noch 2 x 9fach? Ist die Zeit nicht vorbei?
Ich schwanke ein wenig zw. Trek Slash und dem Spicy.

Würde mich freuen, wenn ich von Euch Tips bekäme!

Viele Grüße
Markus


----------



## zwente (15. Juni 2012)

Viel Gewicht kannste sparen wenn du keine hydr. Sattelstütze brauchst.

Bei mir waren alleine 100gr. mit ner neuen Kassette einzusparen.
Ich schätz mal das der Crossmax leichter ist als der originale, beim 2009er XT warens so 300gr.
Mit den Crossmax könntest du tubeless fahren, dabei könntest du am Reifen sparen ohne Abstriche machen zu müssen (ich bin mit dem Spicy seit 2 Jahren tubeless unterwegs, egal ob am originalen XT-LRS, am Crossmax oder am Deemax).


----------



## Crazyfist (15. Juni 2012)

Ich hab mir auch gerade ein 2012er spicy zugelegt und mach mir über das gleiche Thema Gedanken. Der originale LRS hat ca. 1900gr. Kassette wechseln bringt wirklich einiges. Ich werde bei mir noch die Kurbel tauschen, auf eine XT. Das sollte auch noch einmal ca. 200gr bringen...


----------



## 6TiWon (16. Juni 2012)

lrs an meimem (nope pro 2 evo+spank subrosa+cx messerspeichen) hat auch so knapp  300g eingespart. hab die original xlc stütze getauscht gegen eine reverb=> nochmal 200 g. aber 1 kg ersparnis zu erwarte, wären mmn utopisch.  2 weizen weniger, geht langfristig doch auch... he leuts, das teil ist ein enduro mit 160 mm federweg und ca. 14 kg was will mann /frau mehr


----------



## neo-bahamuth (16. Juni 2012)

Ich hatte meines mal auf 14kg unten. Hab nach Verschleiß die Deore Kassette gg SLX getauscht, ebenfalls die Kurbel. Beim LRS, der auch auf den Alexrims FR30 basierte einen Fulcrum Red Zone geholt und eine Thomson Elite Stütze. Bei der Gabel eben Luftfeder, aber die hat das 516 ja schon.

Irgendwann hab ich gemerkt , dass das eh fürn Eimer ist und mit ne Reverb + Stahlfederdämpfer geholt. Nun wieder über 15kg und mehr Fahrspaß. 

Die Crossmax SX würd ich aber auf jeden Fall nehmen und denn den Baron 2.3 Tubeless oder so drauf ziehen.


----------



## FireGuy (16. Juni 2012)

grammfeilschen auf einem enduro das auch noch als soches gefahren werden will und kann ist doch sinnlos bitte.
ist ein teil hin dann kann mans mit einem leichteren, besseren ersetzen aber da jetzt da und dort 100g suchen...

wieg mal deinen Rucksack und die Klamotten, da kannst mehr rausholen als beim einem Bike.

Wenn man so 2000hm+ touren im Urlaub fährt hast soviel Gepäck mit an Schützern, Jacken, Reparaturmaterial,... da sind 1kg am radl komplett für die fisch


----------



## Bikedude001 (18. Juni 2012)

Die SLX Kurbel gegen eine XT tauschen bringt fast nix. Das sind weniger als 100g.
Laufräder macht Sinn und vor allem die schwere Sattelstütze gegen eine Reverb o.Ä..
Die Alex FR Felgen sind recht leicht. Günstig wäre z.B. nur die Speichen und Hinterradnabe zu wechseln.
Kassette spart wie bereits erwähnt auch viel.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (19. Juni 2012)

Bei No Tubes auf der Seite werden die ZTR Flow für den halben Preis angeboten. (50 $ )
Die sind im Abverkauf, da es als Nachfolger die ZTR Flow EX gibt. 
Da sollte man mal die Bikemärkte beobachten. Sobald die EX in die Shops kommt wird die Flow sicherlich auch billiger.


----------



## 6TiWon (20. Juni 2012)

habsch gestern mal mein 516er (wegen flugmitnahme) gewogen: mit alles 14,6 kg. passt für mich. bei gelegenheiten werd ich hie und da natürlich en paar teile ersetzen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansonJanson (26. Juni 2012)

wenn ihr schon aufs Gewicht *******, dann bitte auch vorne ne Fox 36er Van, Lyrik Coil oder 55er ... Werde den Kauf meiner 170mm Lyrik Coil nie bereuen


----------



## Darkwing Duck (2. Juli 2012)

Hat jemand Interesse an einem Monarch Plus in M/M und 216 mm Einbaulänge?


----------



## cr4shrid3 (30. Juli 2012)

Hallo Jungs,

wisst ihr wo ich einen passenden Gabelkonus für mein Spicy 2011 herkriege? Ich hatte den Rahmen gekauft, bei dem war jedoch so ein Reduziergabelkonus auf 1 1/8 dabei. Habe jetzt ne tapered Gabel und suche den entsprechenden Gabelkonus...

Jemand behilflich?

Gruß


----------



## JENSeits (30. Juli 2012)

Nabend,

ich habe auch noch schnell eine Frage  Gibts eine Angabe zur Einspeichung des HR's? Ich möchte ein neues aufbauen lassen und bin mir nicht sicher ob es beim Spicy einen versetzten Aufbau braucht ..



Vielen Dank!


----------



## 6TiWon (2. August 2012)

Suche den Original San Marco Sattel für das 2012er Spicy. Dieser ist sowohl auf dem 316er als auch auf dem 516er verbaut. Sattel ist leider nach Runterfallen des Bikes gestern vom Fahhradanhänger hinten aufgeplatzt. Wer weiss, wie das Teil heisst oder hat vielleicht einen abzugeben? Auf der Homepage bei Lapierre steht unter Spezifikation leider nur San Marco black/white by Lapierre. hab mich mittlerweile so an das Ding gewöhnt...


----------



## neo-bahamuth (2. August 2012)

Ich hab noch einen 2010er San Marco in weiß, den könnt ich Dir gegen Erstattung aller Unkosten abgeben (Fracht halt ) 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/794498 Ein aktuelles Bild kann ich heute Abend machen.

@jenseits: ich denke da tut es eine Standardeinspeichung, meine Fulcrum Red Zone haben out of the ebox gepasst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 6TiWon (2. August 2012)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> Ich hab noch einen 2010er San Marco in weiß


danke für die schnelle rückmeldung: sollte dabeischreiben: sattel-farbe egal hauptsache SCHWARZ.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (2. August 2012)

Ah ok dann leider nicht


----------



## Papa Midnight (3. August 2012)

Bilder und Preise der 2013 Kollektion unter www.radstand-bielefeld.de


----------



## dragon-777 (3. August 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

verkaufe in den nächsten Tagen meinen Spicy Rahmen. 





Wollte es hier schon mal ankündigen, damit "Mitleser" die günstig auf ein Spicy umsteigen möchten, schon mal vorab die Chance haben, sich per PN zu melden.  ;-)

Geht um den:

- Rahmen
- Innenlager
- Fox RP23 (entgegen DHX5 auf dem Bild)
- rot eloxierter Steuersatz


----------



## Bestmountain (4. August 2012)

Ist das Lapierre Spicy 316 (2011) Bikepark tauglich? Also jetzt nicht Riesensprünge sondern schon eher kleinere Sprünge.
Ich weiß schon, dass es 160mm hat aber trotzdem wenn jemand Erfahrungen hat einfach bitte antworten, weil es kommt ja nicht NUR auf den Federweg an.
(Falls die Frage schon mal ähnlich in den letzten 120 Seiten beantwortert wurde, sorry, aber ich hatte keinen Bock die durchzulesen  )
Danke!!


----------



## rider1970 (5. August 2012)

Bestmountain schrieb:


> Ist das Lapierre Spicy 316 (2011) Bikepark tauglich? Also jetzt nicht Riesensprünge sondern schon eher kleinere Sprünge.
> Ich weiß schon, dass es 160mm hat aber trotzdem wenn jemand Erfahrungen hat einfach bitte antworten, weil es kommt ja nicht NUR auf den Federweg an.
> (Falls die Frage schon mal ähnlich in den letzten 120 Seiten beantwortert wurde, sorry, aber ich hatte keinen Bock die durchzulesen  )
> Danke!!



Ja,ist es.Hat auch von LP die Freigabe dazu,soweit ich das weiss.
Natürlich spielt auch dein Gewicht und deine Fahrtechnik eine entscheidende Rolle,wg. beidem muss ich mich im Park sehr zurück halten


----------



## JENSeits (5. August 2012)

danke @ neo


----------



## Bestmountain (5. August 2012)

Danke, rider1970!


----------



## dragon-777 (5. August 2012)

Sucht jemand einen Rahmen? 

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/24275-lapierre-spicy-m


----------



## random (6. August 2012)

im selling mine 2009 916 with a new carbon swing arm for 550 if anyone is interested


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doncarlo (11. August 2012)

Ich verkaufe mein Lapierre Spicy 516 (2011) Größe L ...

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/27584-lapierre-spicy-516-2011-grosze-l-sram-x0-reverb






Preis ist VHB


----------



## maysn (12. August 2012)

hallo leute,

ich habe mir ein gebrauchtes spicy 316 2010 gekauft und bin über die standard syncros sattelstange verwundert. lässt sich bei euch eine 380er oder 435er sattelstonge komplett versenken oder ist es von lapierre nicht angedacht? das sattelrohr ist doch durchgehend gerade, die sattelstange hat aber trotzdem bis anschlag einen überstand von ca. 10cm.
ist das normal, oder muss ich im sattelrohr nacharbeiten?

danke und grüße


----------



## Bikedude001 (13. August 2012)

Das Rohr ist nicht komplett ausgerieben. Würde eher die Stütze kürzen statt das Rohr zu bearbeiten.


----------



## maysn (13. August 2012)

Also ist das normal. Danke.
Das erklärt auch die eingeschnittene "Kante" im Rohr. Dort scheint sich die Sattelstange etwas eingearbeitet zu haben.


----------



## Paramedicus (13. August 2012)

Hey, mal ne frage,
hab mein Spicy verkauft weil mir der Sitzwinkel bissl zu flach war.
Die neueren nach 2010 haben den wohl etwas steiler.
Hab jetzt viele bikes probegefahren, allerdings war das
Spicy einfach das beste Rad welches ich je hatte 
Also muss wieder eins her
Hat also jetzt wer ein 2012er 916 rumstehen in L?
Evtl geht auch n 2011er. 
Die neues sind von der Farbgebung nämlich nicht so der Burner...
Vielen Dank.

Im übrigen kann weder ein N AM, LV 301/ 601/ Canoyn Torque, Spec. Enduro,
Cube Fritzz, Stevens bla? Enduro, Alutech Fanes(-> alle ähnlich aufgebaut )
mit dem Spicy, meiner Meinung nach, mithalten.


----------



## doncarlo (13. August 2012)

Hab dir ne Email geschickt! Habe gerade was passendes


----------



## Paramedicus (13. August 2012)

Jup, registriert.
Bombenrad, Ausstattung absolut i.o. 
Allerdings  ist es BLAU- WEIß- SCHWARZ 
Und genau das will ich nich, sorry.


----------



## doncarlo (13. August 2012)

Schade    Ich dachte schon ich habe den Passenden Neubesitzer gefunden! (vielleicht magst du ja doch irgendwann blau weiß)


----------



## 6TiWon (14. August 2012)

Sag doch gleich, dass du NUR ein Carbon Spicy suchst....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paramedicus (14. August 2012)

Das wäre aber gelogen! Zumal ja der Rahmen aus ALU ist 

 Nachtrag:Ab 2012 aus Carbon


----------



## doncarlo (14. August 2012)

Für mehr blau-weiße Spicys!


----------



## Paramedicus (15. August 2012)

Gern nun auch nur nen Rahmen in L !!
Dringend! Ich brauch ein Fahrrad!!


----------



## doncarlo (15. August 2012)

Meiner ist doch in L


----------



## Paramedicus (16. August 2012)

Ich hader noch mit mir.

Kann mir mal bitte jemand sagen ob sich der Sitzwinkel nach
2010 geändert hat? Meine das irgendwo gelesen zu haben.


----------



## bonusheft (16. August 2012)

Bei  den 2009er und 2010er Modellen beträgt der Sitzwinkel lt. Lapierre 72°. Den aktuellen Sitzwinkel müsstest Du auf der Homepage finden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tebis (16. August 2012)

2012 ist auch mit 72°


----------



## Bikedude001 (17. August 2012)

tebis schrieb:


> 2012 ist auch mit 72°



2013 wird er steiler....


----------



## Crazyfist (17. August 2012)

Paramedicus schrieb:


> Hey, mal ne frage,
> hab mein Spicy verkauft weil mir der Sitzwinkel bissl zu flach war.
> Die neueren nach 2010 haben den wohl etwas steiler.
> Hab jetzt viele bikes probegefahren, allerdings war das
> ...



Mir ist es genau so gegangen - nach einem kurzen Cannondale Jekyll Abstecher bin ich jetzt wieder zurück auf ein Spicy (516 2012) und habs noch keinen Moment bereut.


----------



## rider1970 (18. August 2012)

Schönes Spicy
Ist das die "hauseigene" Lp-Stütze? Wie macht die sich?


----------



## Fridl89 (18. August 2012)

Müsste die Kindshock sein, bei den späteren 2012er is die schon von Anfang an drauf. Erfahrung mit der Haus eigenen Stütze kannst ein paar seiten weiter hinten von mir durchlesen.


----------



## Crazyfist (20. August 2012)

Stimmt - ist eine KS. Die originale war nach einer Woche hin und da hab ich die Supernatural als Garantieaustausch bekommen.


----------



## iCoke (21. August 2012)

Hi zusammen,

gibt's denn eigentlich inzwischen schon ein paar mehr Erfahrungen über den Vivid Air R2C im Spicy?

Grüße


----------



## FireGuy (28. August 2012)

ich versuch meine Anfrage mal in die Gegenrichtung:

Sind hier Spicy fahrer, die vielleicht auch schon ein Transtion Bandit 26" gefahren sind und berichten können?
Auch wenns auf den ersten Blick ein anderes Bike ist so glaube ich doch, dass beide für recht ähnliche Einsatzgebiete taugen (bikepark mal weggelassen)


----------



## FireGuy (28. August 2012)

okay hat sich ansich erübrigt


----------



## Bikedude001 (30. August 2012)

Bilder vom 916 gibts ja schon viele....
Hier vom 316 und 516.
Das 516 soll nur 13,0 kg wiegen und das 916 11,8 !! Bäääm !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Darkwing Duck (31. August 2012)

Was nützt ein 11,8 kg Rad, wenn man durch den flachen Sitzwinkel immer noch gefühlt über der Hinterradachse sitzt? :-(


----------



## 6TiWon (31. August 2012)

leider immer noch keine zugverlegung innen im rahmen. und weiss geht gar ncht. bin froh ein 2012er zu haben und sitzen tu ich supi...


----------



## Bikedude001 (31. August 2012)

Sitzwinkel ist von 72 auf 73,5 Grad geändert worden.
Abgesehen davon finde ich nicht, dass sich die älteren Modelle so anfühlen als säße man über dem Hinterrad.


----------



## vitaminc (31. August 2012)

Die Räder wirken durch das Design wie CC/Marathon, aber nicht wie ein Enduro-Bike / Big Mountain. Das 316 würde vielleicht gerade noch so gehen, das 516 ist schon arg hässlich mit dem Blau-Rot-Firlefanz...

Komponentenauswahl sieht auf den ersten Blick ganz gut aus.


----------



## Paramedicus (1. September 2012)

Bikedude001 schrieb:


> Sitzwinkel ist von 72 auf 73,5 Grad geändert worden.
> Abgesehen davon finde ich nicht, dass sich die älteren Modelle so anfühlen als säße man über dem Hinterrad.




Bei größeren Menschen mit ner 400er Stütze ist es fast nicht fahrbar.

Zumindest werden längere Touren und Uphill zur qual


----------



## Alex476 (1. September 2012)

Mir gefällt das 516 richtig gut...ist ja Geschmackssache 
Was ist das für eine Kurbel? Nur ein Kettenblatt?!
Sorry für die blöde Frage


----------



## Crazyfist (1. September 2012)

Schaut nach einer Race Face Turbine aus


----------



## neo-bahamuth (1. September 2012)

Mein Händler hat das Dealerbook bereits von der Eurobike. Ist bei beiden jeweils 2x10, mit Raceface Kurbeln. Weiß aber nimmer genau welche Modelle.
Das 516 hat außerdem ne Reverb Stealth 100mm


----------



## FireGuy (10. September 2012)

Hat wer noch wo die Specs/Geodaten von den 2010 Spicy bei der Hand?? ich finde die einfach nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazyfist (10. September 2012)

FireGuy schrieb:


> Hat wer noch wo die Specs/Geodaten von den 2010 Spicy bei der Hand?? ich finde die einfach nicht



http://www.asap-direct.com/index.ph...duct_id=12258&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=74


----------



## FireGuy (10. September 2012)

klasse!  thx


----------



## JENSeits (10. September 2012)

Nabend zusammen!

Jetzt ist es soweit .. mein Spicy hat einen Riss. Es handelt sich um ein 09er Modell. Der Riss ist in einer Schweißnaht der Kettenstrebe aufgetreten. Rechte Kettenstrebe die Naht zum Tretlager hin ...
Heute ist sie zum Händler rausgegangen, mit Glück kann er via Kulanz etwas erreichen.

Habt ihr da schon Erfahrungen?
LG Jens


----------



## zwente (10. September 2012)

ich glaube da hab ich Erfahrungen mit ;-)
Ging alles ohne Probleme - hast ja 5 Jahre Garantie auf dem Rahmen!


----------



## JENSeits (10. September 2012)

Genau da ist meiner auch gerissen!
Im Ernst 5 Jahre? Ich dachte immer 3!

Das klingt ja traumhaft


----------



## zwente (10. September 2012)

DH und Froggy sinds 2 Jahre (ausser Wettkampf), restlichen Bikes 5 Jahre...
Weiß nicht ab wann das gilt, aber für die 2009er gilts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bonusheft (10. September 2012)

Das Schadensbild dürfte bei Lapierre schon bekannt sein. Hatte das Gleiche plus gerissene Schweißnähte an den Ausfallenden. Also solltest Du Dir die auch mal genauer anschauen. 

Bei mir waren die Lapierre-Leute ziemlich verpeilt. Die Reklamation wurde zwar problemlos anerkannt  Aber bis sie endlich die richtigen Teile geliefert hatten, waren knapp 6 Wochen rum


----------



## FireGuy (10. September 2012)

Gibt es wen der einen Monarch Plus gg einen RS Kage+Aufpreis tauschen möchte?

Oder wen der einen 216x63 Monarch plus herumliegen hat?


----------



## rider1970 (10. September 2012)

Zurück auf Luftdämpfer? Nicht zufrieden mit dem Kage?

@Jens: Das ist bitter mitten in der saison,hoffe sehr für dich das die Sache schnell über sie Bühne geht


----------



## JENSeits (10. September 2012)

Danke euch!
Ohja das ist bitter! Das muss schnell gehen, ich hab Prüfungsvorbereitung und brauche das abschalten im Wald! Mitm Trial macht das nicht sonderlich Spaß.


----------



## zwente (11. September 2012)

Kommts wohl ganz drauf an was LP auf lager hat...
Ich hab meinen Rahmen Montags abends abgegeben, wurde noch in meinem Beisein bei LP angerufen und alles geklärt, Donnerstags war Feiertag, Freitags Mittags kam der Anruf: Bike ist fit!


----------



## JansonJanson (14. September 2012)

tach auch, ich bräuchte mal ne Hilfe...

wie bzw. wo finde ich Geodaten zu meinem Spicy 916 - 2008 / 2009 ?

danke schonmal!


----------



## JENSeits (18. September 2012)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Nabend zusammen!
> 
> Jetzt ist es soweit .. mein Spicy hat einen Riss. Es handelt sich um ein 09er Modell. Der Riss ist in einer Schweißnaht der Kettenstrebe aufgetreten. Rechte Kettenstrebe die Naht zum Tretlager hin ...
> Heute ist sie zum Händler rausgegangen, mit Glück kann er via Kulanz etwas erreichen.
> ...



neue Infos:

Strebe liegt in weiß/blau beim Händler. Ist laut Lapierre die einzig verfügbare Farbe. Soll dann 100 kosten und die alte Strebe soll zugeschickt werden ... Och neee


----------



## zwente (18. September 2012)

mit Farbe ist normal.
Sollst du die Strebe nach Fr schicken oder wie versteh ich das?


----------



## JENSeits (18. September 2012)

Wirklich?  Find ich etwas merkwürdig ...
So habe ich es verstanden. Was habt ihr für Erfahrungen?


----------



## rider1970 (18. September 2012)

Weiss-blauer Hinterbau zum braunen Rahmen ist leider nicht so prickelnd,oder soll der noch lackiert werden??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zwente (18. September 2012)

Wurd bei mir gleich gesacht, dass Farbe nicht ausgesucht werden kann und man schaun muss was da ist. Hatte GlÃ¼ck, Farbe richtig - aber ohne Decals.
Giro CrashReplacement das gleiche, brauner Helm kaputt, mit Pech kommt was weiÃpinkes.
Die 100â¬ kommen mir komisch vor!? Hast du das bike bei dir vorort gekauft oder bei nem grÃ¶Ãeren HÃ¤ndler?


----------



## 6TiWon (19. September 2012)

nach 3! brüchen am hinterbau meines allgeliebten fusion freak hatte ich dann die 3. farbe an der schwinge. also farbe spielt bei den herstellern bei ersatz scheinbar nur eine nebenrolle.


----------



## JENSeits (19. September 2012)

das finde ich echt Schade 

Ja, ich hab das Rad beim Händler in der "Nachbarstadt" gekauft, authorisierter Händler.


----------



## Julian B (25. September 2012)

Bei einem Garantiefall finde ich es schon eher problematisch, wenn die Decals überhaupt nicht zum Hauptrahmen passen. Bei Kulanz ist das eine andere Geschichte.

Ist schon bei jemand ein 2011er Modell gerissen?
Mein 09er Froggy ist wie so viele andere auch an Kettenstrebe und Sitzstrebe (nähe Ausfallende) gerissen.


----------



## JENSeits (25. September 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe am Samstag in den Sauren Apfel gebissen. Ich wollte die alte Strebe unbedingt behalten, da das Spicy im nÃ¤chsten Sommer als Andenken an die Wand soll ...
Auf Kulanz und gegen 100â¬ hÃ¤tte es einen neuen Hinterbau gegeben, allerdings mit X12 anstatt Schnellspanner (bedeutet neue Nabe!). Das wÃ¤re viel zuteuer. Der alte Hinterbau hÃ¤tte zudem zu LP gemusst.
Da habe ich mich dafÃ¼r entschieden, die weiÃe Strebe als Ersatzteil zukaufen. FÃ¼r 140â¬ nenne ich nun eine neue Strebe und die alte gerissene mein Eigen ...

Jetzt fehlt noch ne Schraube und dann kanns endlich wieder losgehen ..



Lg Jens


----------



## zwente (25. September 2012)

Ach das fÃ¼r 100â¬ war nichtmal eine modellmÃ¤Ãig passende Strebe? 
Irgendwas lÃ¤uft da gewaltig schief...


----------



## JENSeits (25. September 2012)

kann ich nu nicht mehr ändern und hoffe einfach nur noch das der rest bis nächsten Sommer durchhält. War mein letztes Radl vom Händler.


----------



## 6TiWon (25. September 2012)

kannste doch kurz drüberlacken mit der passendennfarbe


----------



## vitaminc (25. September 2012)

Also das mit der Strebe und Farbe bei einem Garantiefall versteh ich nicht. Und warum 100 bezahlen?

Wenn das tatsächlich so ist, dann ist die Marke für mich endgültig unten durch. 

Als würde es nicht reichen das die Franzosen einfach mal mehrere Wochen den Laden dicht machen, und man dann bei Garantiefall mehrere Wochen auf Teile warten muss.

Ich bete und hoffe das meine Kiste noch 2-3 Jahre durchhält, danach isses mir dann egal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zwente (25. September 2012)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Wenn das tatsächlich so ist, dann ist die Marke für mich endgültig unten durch.



Würde nicht direkt auf die Marke gehen ... denke eher das es in diesem Fall am Verbindungsglied zwischen Endkunde und LP liegt.
War bei mir so beim Fox, Support über Händler (der mich nie wieder sieht) --> 5 Wochen ohne Ergebnis, Toxo direkt: Gabel war am Tag später fit.

Wie schon erwähnt ist die Farbe bei Ersatzteilen nicht immer garantiert, schon aber das Modelljahr.
 @Jens: hast du das 140 Ersatzteil beim selben Händler gekauft oder über einen anderen bezogen?


----------



## JENSeits (26. September 2012)

Ich sehe das genau so wie zwente.

Ich habs über genau den Händler bezogen. Habe später mit einem sehr sehr sehr sehr nettem Händler telefoniert (räusper, hier im ibc anwesend, süden, empfehlenswert, sehr nett, räusper) und der hat mal nachgefragt ... es sind sogar braune Streben verfügbar! 
Ich bin am überlegen mal mit LP direkt Kontakt aufzunehmen ... Ich glaube ich brauch mal die Telefonnummer des Außendienstlers ..


LG Jens


----------



## vitaminc (26. September 2012)

Ok sorry, ich dachte Lapierre hätte die 100 haben wollen.


----------



## JENSeits (26. September 2012)

Jeain. Das kann ich dir nicht genau sagen. 
Angeblich deckt er damit nur seine Kosten.

Mir solls jetzt egal sein. Das nächste Rad wird woanders bzw. im Netz gekauft und jut ist.


----------



## Bikedude001 (26. September 2012)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Also das mit der Strebe und Farbe bei einem Garantiefall versteh ich nicht. Und warum 100 bezahlen?
> 
> Wenn das tatsächlich so ist, dann ist die Marke für mich endgültig unten durch.
> 
> ...


 
Normalerweise werden solche Sachen kostenfrei geregelt. Auf die Rahmen sind 5 Jahre Garantie. Wenn was kaputt geht wird das kostenfrei ersetzt. Fertig.
Wenn das manche Händler anders regeln, könnt ihr das nicht auf Lapierre schieben.


----------



## vitaminc (26. September 2012)

> Normalerweise werden solche Sachen kostenfrei geregelt. Auf die Rahmen  sind 5 Jahre Garantie. Wenn was kaputt geht wird das kostenfrei ersetzt.  Fertig.
> Wenn das manche Händler anders regeln, könnt ihr das nicht auf Lapierre schieben.



Ich will das nicht unbedingt auf Lapierre schieben, aber es hatte sich anfangs so angehört als wolle Lapierre diese 100 für die Strebe. Das der Händler hier den Kunden so abzocken möchte, daran hab ich ehrlich gesagt garnicht gedacht, als ich das geschrieben hatte.

Ich würde mich jedenfalls in Windeseile bei Lapierre über den Händler beschweren, die 100 würde ich nicht bezahlen und die Strebe dem Händler zurückbringen und Ihm sagen dass man direkt mit Lapierre im Kontakt steht und sich dementsprechend beschwert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zwente (26. September 2012)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Angeblich deckt er damit nur seine Kosten.



 das ist echt ne Frechheit....

Diese kosten hast "du" übernommen als du den Preis eines Bikes mit 5 Jahren Garantie auf dem Rahmen gekauft hast.
Ich würd in diesem Fall auch den Weg direkt über LP oder einen anständigen Händler einschlagen...


----------



## Lainserver3000 (30. September 2012)

Habe 2 Fragen an euch

Besitze ein Spicy 516 ´09 hab ne ethirteen kefü dran u das Problem wegen dem langen Schaltwerk (wenig Spannung) u der CK Nabe (träger Freilauf) ist mir die Kette schon paar mal zwischen Kettenblatt u Kettenstrebe gerutscht u hat sich da schön fest gekeilt u die Beschichtung völlig zerkratzt.

1.Wollte wissen ob die Kefü von Bionicon C Guide v2 da Abhilfe schaffen kann?


2. Welchen Dämpfer empfehlt ihr mir? Mein RP2 ist immer schnell am Ende trotz hohem Druck.

PS wiege 78Kg also auch ni all zu schwer.

Danke


----------



## FireGuy (30. September 2012)

Wenn du durch den Thread stöberst wirst du einige Infos wegen Dämpfer erhalten.

FOX DHX 5.0 Air: habe ich selber gehabt: rate davon ab da man sehr schnell durch den mittleren Federweg rauscht.

Bis jetzt waren eigentlich die meisten vom Rock Shox Monarch plus und vom Manitou Swinger überzeugt.


Der bis jetzt unauffälligste und beste Dämpfer den ich im Spicy hatte und noch aktuell habe ist der Rock Shox Kage Coil


----------



## Lainserver3000 (30. September 2012)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort u ja habe im Thread gelesen  
z.B. der Vivid R2C aber welche Dämpfungsabstimmung ? Habe doch Null Dunst davon ^^


----------



## FireGuy (30. September 2012)

tune:M M brauchst du fürs Spicy normal


----------



## Bikedude001 (1. Oktober 2012)

Lainserver3000 schrieb:


> Habe 2 Fragen an euch
> 
> Besitze ein Spicy 516 ´09 hab ne ethirteen kefü dran u das Problem wegen dem langen Schaltwerk (wenig Spannung) u der CK Nabe (träger Freilauf) ist mir die Kette schon paar mal zwischen Kettenblatt u Kettenstrebe gerutscht u hat sich da schön fest gekeilt u die Beschichtung völlig zerkratzt.
> 
> ...


 
Würde eher eine Kettenführung mit Rolle verbauen wie z.B. Blackspire Stinger oder Sram XO (die kan man auch ohne Bash fahren).

Zum Dämpfer .... hab noch nichts bessres als ein Monarch plus gefahren. Tune L/M oder M/M geht beides ist Geschmackssache.
Natürlich funktionert ein Vivid ebenfalls bestens, jedoch ist der recht schwer.

Was auch noch ganz gut funktionier ist den Fox etwas zu "pimpen" etwas dickeres Öl in die Dämpfereinheit und das Luftvolumen verkleinern.


----------



## Crazyfist (1. Oktober 2012)

Ich hatte die Bionicon auf meinem 2010er Spicy und war damit nicht zufrieden. Trotz 4 Kabelbindern war sie nach ein paar Abfahrten wieder herunten.


----------



## nf2 (1. Oktober 2012)

Wenn noch jemand einen Fox Float Dämpfer zum Pimpen sucht, habe einen kaum genutzten aus nem 11er Spicy günstig abzugeben. Ist extra aufs Spicy abgestimmt. Weiteres gerne per PN


----------



## Lainserver3000 (2. Oktober 2012)

Habe mich entschieden würde gern den ROCK SHOX Dämpfer Monarch Plus RC3
In mein Spicy einbauen. Brauche ich da den High Volumen Dämpfer ?
Einbaulänge war 215 ? Weiß leider nicht so richtig was ich so zu beachten habe. :-\
Danke schon einmal für die Hilfe


----------



## Darkwing Duck (2. Oktober 2012)

Ja, die Einbaulänge ist 216 mm. Den gibt es soweit ich weiß nur in High Volume. Ich hatte ihn als Medium Compression und fand den perfekt im Spicy. Wobei man das auch immer noch umbauen (lassen) kann, wenn es dir gar nicht passen sollte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikedude001 (3. Oktober 2012)

Stimmt den 216er gibt es nur als HV Version. Das kann man aber auch umbauen. Tune würde ich bis 75kg L nehmen und darüber M .


----------



## Lainserver3000 (4. Oktober 2012)

So ich bin es noch mal u habe gesehen mein Dämpfer rp2 hat Druckstufe High u Zugstufe M trotzdem beim RC3 M/M ? wiege ohne Rüstung 78Kg ... @ Bikedude gibt es bei deinem auch das Problem mit Druckverlust bei Kälte ?


----------



## Bikedude001 (4. Oktober 2012)

Druckstufe high ist im Spicy ungewöhnlich. Normalerweise haben die  ab Werk low.
Mit M/M kannst du nichts falsch machen.
Die Monarchs sind am Werk immer etwas sparsam geschmiert.
Eigene und Dämpfer die ich an Kunden verkaufe, baue ich vorher auseinander und schmiere die Luftkammer. Dann kannst du auch bei -15° Luftverlustfrei fahren.


----------



## Lainserver3000 (4. Oktober 2012)

Oh ich habe wohl low mit High verwechselt auf jeden Fall ist der längste Balken markiert. Gut zu wissen werde wenn der undicht ist bissel mehr fettem. Danke für deine Hilfe


----------



## Lainserver3000 (4. Oktober 2012)

Was ist eigentlich verändert wurden zum  Modell 2013 vom rc3 ? Finde keine Infos im Netz :-\


----------



## MightyMike (4. Oktober 2012)

Falls jemand noch Coildämpfer braucht, ich habe nagelneuen Fox im Angebot:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articles/view/42542


----------



## Slash96 (4. Oktober 2012)

Lainserver3000 schrieb:


> Oh ich habe wohl low mit High verwechselt auf jeden Fall ist der längste Balken markiert. Gut zu wissen werde wenn der undicht ist bissel mehr fettem. Danke für deine Hilfe



Low ist der kurze Balken. Dann hast du tatsächlich high compression. Kam das so ab Werk? 

Der RC3 in M/M sollte bei deinem Gewicht gut funktionieren. Wiege selber 77kg und hab den Luftdämpfer hier aus dem Forum erworben. Abfahrtsperformance ist etwas besser. Wunder solltest du allerdings nicht erwarten.


----------



## Lainserver3000 (4. Oktober 2012)

Gut zu wissen Hauptsache der rauscht nicht mehr so durch . Ja ist so ab Werk habe es vom radladen gekauft ist das spicy 516 2009


----------



## bonusheft (4. Oktober 2012)

Also in meinem Bike (2010er Modell, Größe 50cm) war ein RP2 mit Rebound M und Compression Tune F (Firm) verbaut. Damit fand ich das Rad aber extrem bockig und unsensibel. Oder der Dämpfer ist analog zur Talas immer durchgerauscht.

Jetzt habe ich einen Vivid R2C, der ist um einiges besser. Rebound Tune M und Compression wahrscheinlich High. Da hatte Sport Import bei der letzen Rekla eventuell den falschen Shimstack verbaut. Aber trotzdem um Welten besser als der Originaldämpfer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neo-bahamuth (5. Oktober 2012)

bonusheft schrieb:


> Jetzt habe ich einen Vivid R2C, der ist um einiges besser. Rebound Tune M und Compression wahrscheinlich High. Da hatte Sport Import bei der letzen Rekla eventuell den falschen Shimstack verbaut. Aber trotzdem um Welten besser als der Originaldämpfer...



Hab den Vivid R2C ebenfalls drin, aber M/M aktuell mit 450er Feder. kein Vergleich zum Floar R der vorher drin war, der war tatsächlich entweder bockig oder rauschte viel zu schnell durch den FW.
Sind mir die 750g Mehrgewicht auf jeden Fall wert.

Und dann gibts nochn aktuelles Foto, hab nun ne KindShock SuperNatural mit Hebel unterm Sattel dran, nachdem der lausige Schlauch der ersten Generation Reverb angerissen ist.


----------



## blutbuche (5. Oktober 2012)

immer wieder s chön , dein bike


----------



## Bikedude001 (5. Oktober 2012)

Mein neues Arbeitsgerät....


----------



## Lainserver3000 (5. Oktober 2012)

Chiques Rad genau so ein Bild habe ich gesucht :-D nur eine Frage gibt es nun Veränderungen vom Dämpfer 2012 zu 2013 ?


----------



## Bikedude001 (5. Oktober 2012)

Die Dämpfer der 2013 er Modelle haben kein High Volume mehr. 
Die Hinterbaukennlinie ist progressiver geworden. Manche haben auch bemängelt dass der Hinterbau mit HV etwas durchsackt, was auch mein Empfinden war.


----------



## FireGuy (5. Oktober 2012)

ja wer hat denn nun von wem abgeschaut neo-bahamuth? 

Bin ich im Winter noch mit der 350lbs Feder gefahren (70kg Körpergewicht) bin ich mittlerweile auf 300lbs. Wenns mal eine passende 275 Titan gebraucht wo gibt könnte ich schon schwach werden 
Zustufe war im Winter noch voll offen: ist mittlerweile auch in der Mitte irgendwo

Einige Dämpfer probiert: es kommt mir kein Luft mehr ins Spicy und er Kage ist jedem Zweifel in Preis / Leistung erhaben.

Neu sind die ZEE Anker.
15,3kg mit Minion 2.5 Vorne und altem High Roller 2,35 hinten.






sorry für die Bildqualität, die Cam hats schon hinter sich....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lainserver3000 (5. Oktober 2012)

Meinte eigentlich die Unterschiede zwischen Rock Shox Monarch Plus RC3 Dämpfer 2012 - 2013 ? Geht wegen einer Bestellung darum ob ich lieber auf das 2013ner Modell warten soll oder ni ? Ach hat jemand noch x9 Trigger 2x10 2012? die sind ausverkauft u muss 5 Wochen auf die neuen 2013ner warten das dauert alles zu lange


----------



## neo-bahamuth (6. Oktober 2012)

Bikedude001 schrieb:


> Mein neues Arbeitsgerät....



Die Lackierung vom neuen 516 taugt mir absolut. Aber der wurstförmige Kettenstrebenschutz geht garnet  Da is doch normaler ein dezenterer Schutz dran?


----------



## vitaminc (6. Oktober 2012)

> Die Lackierung vom neuen 516 taugt mir absolut.


Geschmäcker gehen wie immer auseinander.
Für mich ist das typische Franzosen-Malerei  - zumindest die Farben.

Irgendwie schade, denn Lapierre baut nach wie vor erstklassige Rahmen, aber ihr Farbtopf und Stil mag mir garnicht passen. Da orientiere ich mich mittlerweile mehr Richtung: Ibis, Alutech, Transition, .. auch zuletzt das Titus in SuperRaw ist einfach nur Sahne!


----------



## neo-bahamuth (7. Oktober 2012)

Was ich beim 516 aber nicht kapiere: warum nur ne 100er Reverb Stealth. Die 125er hätts scho sein können.


----------



## vitaminc (7. Oktober 2012)

> Was ich beim 516 aber nicht kapiere: warum nur ne 100er Reverb Stealth. Die 125er hätts scho sein können.



Franzosen sind kleiner, 100er ist leichter und evtl. auch günstiger.


----------



## Bikedude001 (7. Oktober 2012)

.... und reicht dicke. Auch die Hebelwirkung ist nicht so groß.... das belastet die Gleitlager im Inneren nicht so.


----------



## vitaminc (7. Oktober 2012)

> und reicht dicke.



Ja dir vielleicht, ich hab aktuell ne 150er, die reicht gerade so


----------



## neo-bahamuth (7. Oktober 2012)

Bikedude001 schrieb:


> .... und reicht dicke. Auch die Hebelwirkung ist nicht so groß.... das belastet die Gleitlager im Inneren nicht so.



Das kommt sicher auf fie Körpergröße an 
Und wegen den Lagern: wenn nu nen großer Fahrer ist der unbedingt ein Spicy will, dann hat der jede andere Stütze ja auch weit raus. Zumindest dem größeten Rahmen könnt man scho ne 125er spendieren 

Bei mir wärs mit 100 etwas zu wenig, da ich die 125er selbst noch so 3cm rausragen hab, ne 150er wäre ganz versenkt bei mir.


----------



## johness (8. Oktober 2012)

So dann stelle ich meins auch mal in den Raum 
Darf erst in 3 Wochen wieder fahren, deshalb konnte ich die Gabel auch noch gar nicht testen. Ich kanns gar nicht erwarten!!!


----------



## rider1970 (8. Oktober 2012)

@johness:sehr schön,gefällt

Verletzungspause? Würde mich auf jeden Fall interessieren wie das Spicy mit ner 180er Gabel fährt, berichte dann doch bitte mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## johness (8. Oktober 2012)

@ rider:

Jupp Verletzungspause  den Mittelhandknochen hat es in 2 geteilt.
Werde auf jeden Fall berichten, bin selbst sehr gespannt ob es funktioniert, aber momentan macht es mal nen guten Eindruck auf mich.


----------



## Crazyfist (16. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,

weiß wer, wo ich den originalen Kettenstrebenschutz nachbestellen kann?


----------



## Stresshormon (16. Oktober 2012)

Crazyfist schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> weiß wer, wo ich den originalen Kettenstrebenschutz nachbestellen kann?



Den Neopren Kettenstrebenschutz findest du hier:
http://www.cycle-aix.de/Lapierre-Kettenstrebenschutz-Zesty-Spicy-Neopren_1


----------



## Crazyfist (16. Oktober 2012)

Danke für die Antwort, aber ich suche den, der auf den 2012er Modellen drauf ist.


----------



## 6TiWon (16. Oktober 2012)

meintest du den hier?:




frag mal bei pascal von http://www.active-bikes.de/ nach. der kann bestimmt helfen...


----------



## +Stone+ (16. Oktober 2012)

Hallo zusammen

Für 2013 muss ein neues Bike her (momentan: Giant Reign X aus 2008) und mein bisheriger Favorit ist das Spicy 516. Ihr scheint euch hier bestens auszukennen und könnt mir bestimmt helfen 

Stimmt es, dass Lapierre nur Komplettbikes verkauft? Denn mir gefällt die Farbgebung des 516 überhaupt nicht - sprich ich würde lieber einen 316er Rahmen kaufen und customizen...nicht möglich?!

Desweiteren habe ich im Internet gesehen, dass bei den früheren Modellen die limitierte Einbaumöglichkeit bei den Hinterreifen kritisiert wurde - was kann man beim 2013er maximal verbauen?! Man kann bei den Reifenbreiten ja nicht generalisieren, da jeder Hersteller anders misst (bspw. ist ein Big Betty 2.4" viel breiter als ein Continental MK II 2.4").

Danke für eure Antworten!


----------



## Bikedude001 (16. Oktober 2012)

Es gibt einen Rahmenkit, allerdings nur den 916 aus Carbon.
Was ich oft für Kunden mache ist ein 316 z.B. als Basis nehmen, nach Wunsch umbauen und die Teile in Zahlung nehmen.
Ist in der Regel günstiger als eins mit einem Rahmenkit aufzubauen, selbst wenn es den aus Alu geben würde.
2,4er Betty oder Fat Albert sind kein Problem.Das passt.


----------



## +Stone+ (17. Oktober 2012)

Danke @Bikedude001 für die schnelle Antwort! Der Carbonrahmen ist mir zu teuer und zu exklusiv. Dann mache ich mich demnächst beim naheliegendsten Lapierre Händler schlau, was dieser dazu meint. Die 516er Ausstattung am 316er Rahmen wäre bereits gut. 
Das mit den Reifen ist super zu hören 
Wenn das Bike ansonsten überzeugt muss ich wohl oder übel über die Farben hinwegsehen


----------



## michi3 (18. Oktober 2012)

Hätte zwei Fragen zum 2013er Spicy

1. Was kostet der 916er Rahmen-Kit?
2. Ist bei einem L Rahmen die Sattelstütze voll (bzw. bis zum Knick im Sitzrohr) versenkbar?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikedude001 (19. Oktober 2012)

Der Rahmenkit kostet 2499,- mit Steuersatz und Dämpfer.
Das Sitzrohr ist nur c.a. 20 - 22 cm ausgefräst, also nicht ganz bis zum Knick versenkbar.


----------



## michi3 (19. Oktober 2012)

Danke für deine Antwort.

Gilt das mit dem ausgefrästen Sitzrohr für das Alu & Carbonmodell gleichermaßen oder gehts beim Alurahmen tiefer rein?


----------



## Bikedude001 (19. Oktober 2012)

etwa gleich


----------



## mad1993max (19. Oktober 2012)

@Bikedude001
Wie viel hat das Rad so weiter du es gepostet hast gekostet? Und ist das eine Lyrik 170?


----------



## michi3 (19. Oktober 2012)

@BikeDude

danke!
Verstehe nicht wie man als Hersteller ein Enduro machen kann in dem  man nicht mal eine 420er Reverb ganz versenken kann, das ist ja voll am Ziel vorbei und für mich der Grund diesen eigentlich genialen Rahmen nicht zu kaufen, schade, hät mich gefreut wieder mal ein Lapierre zu fahren.


----------



## vitaminc (19. Oktober 2012)

Eine 420er sollte problemlos komplett versenkbar sein bei 20-22cm Tiefe. Ich habe eine Supernatural 435/150, die lässt sich bei meinem Zesty auch komplett versenken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michi3 (19. Oktober 2012)

Wenn die Rahmen nur ca. 22cm tief ausgrieben sind kanns nicht gehen,

420mm Gesamtlänge minus 125mm Absenkung der Stütze macht 295mm Restlänge, d.h. es bleiben 7,5 cm über.


----------



## vitaminc (19. Oktober 2012)

Nein, deine Rechnung ist nicht ganz richtig, auch wenn ich es nicht exakt bei der Reverb kenne.

Du musst noch den Stützenkopf und die Mutter rechnen, das sind bei der KS zumindest ca. 7cm. Zwar könnte es dann immer noch knapp werden mit 22cm, aber viel dürfte nicht fehlen, max. 1-2cm. Das müsste mal einer der ne Reverb hat nachmessen.


----------



## Bikedude001 (19. Oktober 2012)

mad1993max schrieb:


> @_Bikedude001_
> Wie viel hat das Rad so weiter du es gepostet hast gekostet? Und ist das eine Lyrik 170?


Das Basismodell kostet 3599,- . Kann dir nicht genau sagen was das mit den Neuteilen abzgl. der Originalteile gekostet hat.
Wenn ich so ein Rad für ein Kunde umbauen würde, wird sich das so etwa bei knapp unter 4000,- einpendeln.
Die Lyrik ist auf 160mm getravelt. 170 würde aber auch gehen.
  @michi3. Hab gerade eine 420mm Reverb gemessen. Das untere Rohr hat 22,6cm. Lässt sich also doch fast komplett versenken.


----------



## michi3 (19. Oktober 2012)

Das ist super, dann kanns ja doch ein Spicy werden, danke fürs nachmessen.


----------



## mad1993max (19. Oktober 2012)

Hi da ich hier ja viele coil dämpfer gesehen habe, frage ich mich ob und wie sich das spicy im bikepark macht, ich gedenke mir auch eins zuzulegen, obwohl ich noch zwischen speci enduro und spicy schwanke


----------



## JansonJanson (20. Oktober 2012)

mad1993max schrieb:


> Hi da ich hier ja viele coil dämpfer gesehen habe, frage ich mich ob und wie sich das spicy im bikepark macht, ich gedenke mir auch eins zuzulegen, obwohl ich noch zwischen speci enduro und spicy schwanke



lass es ... außer willst zwischendurch mal 4-6 Wochen warten, bis Lapierre dir nen Rahmen schickt.


----------



## JENSeits (20. Oktober 2012)

beim Enduro wirst du definitiv die bessere Ersatzteilversorgung haben. Es sei denn du wohnst beim Bikedude in der Nähe - der macht das prima!


----------



## Ultroon (20. Oktober 2012)

Also ich geh mit meinem Spicy regelmässig in den Bikepark und hatte bis heute keine Probleme. Ich hatte auch durchaus schon den ein oder anderen Abflug, den das Bike ohne Schaden überstanden hat.


----------



## JENSeits (20. Oktober 2012)

Wieviel wiegst du?


----------



## Bikedude001 (20. Oktober 2012)

JENSeits schrieb:


> beim Enduro wirst du definitiv die bessere Ersatzteilversorgung haben. Es sei denn du wohnst beim Bikedude in der Nähe - der macht das prima!



Wir verschicken auch Teile


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mad1993max (20. Oktober 2012)

Ich wiege, insofern die frage auf mich bezogen war 80 kg ohne ausrüstug

verschickst du auch räder/teile nach wien österreich?


----------



## mad1993max (21. Oktober 2012)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> lass es ... außer willst zwischendurch mal 4-6 Wochen warten, bis Lapierre dir nen Rahmen schickt.



wieso das ? wegen rahmenbruch? aber warum soll das beim coil eher sein?

PS sry für den doppelpost scheiß handy


----------



## Fridl89 (21. Oktober 2012)

Beim Coil nicht, aber beim Bikepark Einsatz....

Hier und da mal in den Park ist kein Problem, sofern du nicht auf Downhills und dicke Drops stehst....

Mit nem guten Coil Fahrwerk und 2Ply Reifen geht das Ding allerdings schon so gut runter, das man dann halt doch irgendwann geneigt ist auch die dicken double zu nehmen oder es auch mal über den Downhill zu jagen.....und genau das, würd ich auf Dauer nicht machen!

PS: aber meines wissens hat das Spicy eine offiziele Bikeparkfreigabe, im Manual steht auch: Spicy: any kind of ridingstyle

gut find ich ja auch: 5 Jahre Garantie auf den Rahmen, trotz: any kind of ridingstyle =)

Froggy + DH haben nur 2 jahre Garantie


----------



## JansonJanson (21. Oktober 2012)

mad1993max schrieb:


> wieso das ? wegen rahmenbruch? aber warum soll das beim coil eher sein?
> 
> PS sry für den doppelpost scheiß handy



mein erster Rahmen hatte 2-3x Bikepark, sonst halt was so nen Enduro mit machen sollte --> Riss über dem Tretlager

2. Rahmen, kein Bikepark, nur Enduro - was es aushalten sollte - und jetzt vor 4 Wochen Riss an der Kettenstrebe, an der Schweissnaht.

jetzt wieder Austausch (läuft noch) ...


----------



## Ultroon (21. Oktober 2012)

Fahrfertig wiege ich so um die 100 kg, also nicht gerade ein Leichtgewicht  . Ich fahre momentan noch den original Luftdämpfer, will aber auch auf Coil umbauen. Also ich bin jetzt nicht der Typ, der die Dropbatterien bevorzugt, aber ich bin mit meinen auch schon in Winterberg die DH runter oder spring mal nen 1,5 Meter Drop runter. Ich sag nur " Drei Wetter Lapierre, dass Bike hält "


----------



## mad1993max (21. Oktober 2012)

bezüglich der risse, genau sowas hab ich vor einem jahr auch des öfteren gehört und dass hält mich hald ab ein spicy zu kaufen, da ich es sonst ein super bike finde 

weil beim enduro hab ich das eigentlich noch nie gehört.

PS wie lange dauert es so ca bis man den neuen rahmen bekommt und gibt es da eine beschrenkung wie oft oder ist das egal?

lg max


----------



## Dorsdn (21. Oktober 2012)

Ich habe ein Spicy 2011 316, das wurde vom Erstbesitzer am 18.10.2011 neu gekauft. Ich hab ihm das dann im Frühjahr 2012 abgekauft.

Das Rad hat nun ca 1000 km "drauf". 

*Nun ist der Freilauf defekt*, das Ritzelpakel lässt sich nur noch gegen grösseren Widerstand nach "links" drehen. 
Wer hat eine Idee wen ich nun am Besten kontaktiere um ein neues Laufrad zu bekommen. Eigentlich war das Laufrad schon defekt da war es ja noch nicht mal ein Jahr. Vielen Dank für gute Tipps. 
Ich denke da an "Lapierre Deutschland" - gibt es so was?
Oder an den Händler der es verkauft hat - die Originalrechnung habe ich. Hab ich da Anspruch?

Vielen Dank im voraus.


----------



## zwente (21. Oktober 2012)

bei mir warens 4 Tage, Montag abends hin, Donnerstag war Feiertag, Freitag war der Rahmen wieder Fit.
Die Beschränkung sind die 5 Jahre - aber ich denke spätestens nach dem 10ten mal wird die LP wohl unsachgemässe Nutzung unterstellen...

 @Dorsdn: meineswissens gilt die Garantie nur für Erstbesitzer und beim Freilauf wird die wohl nicht ziehen - sowas wird eher als Verschleißteil angesehen.


----------



## nf2 (21. Oktober 2012)

Ich habe auch ein Spicy 316 von 2011 und mein Freilauf war nach ca. einem Jahr auch durch. Dieser fällt auch unter die Lapierre Garantie und die Nabe wird neuerdings durch Stahlinlets wieder fit gemacht. Vorher wurde immer eine identische Ersatznabe eingespeicht, welche allerdings dann ja auch nicht länger hält. Mit dem Stahl-Innenleben solls wohl deutlich haltbarer sein. Ich bin danach allerdings gleich auf Hope umgestiegen.

VG
Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dorsdn (21. Oktober 2012)

@nf2, Danke für die Info, dann versuch ich es mal bei dem Händler, der es damals verkauft hat.


----------



## mad1993max (21. Oktober 2012)

aber was ist das, wenn die teile nach einem jahr ca schlapp machen?


----------



## JansonJanson (21. Oktober 2012)

Dorsdn schrieb:


> Ich habe ein Spicy 2011 316, das wurde vom Erstbesitzer am 18.10.2011 neu gekauft. Ich hab ihm das dann im Frühjahr 2012 abgekauft.
> 
> Das Rad hat nun ca 1000 km "drauf".
> 
> ...



Wenn Du nicht Erstbesitzer bist ... sehr schlechte Karten.

Dann musst Du auf die Freundlichkeit des Händlers hoffen, oder wenn Du noch Kontakt zum Verkäufer hast, diesen zum Händler schickn


----------



## Dorsdn (21. Oktober 2012)

@JAnson, wie ist das denn eigentlich mit der 2-jähringen G..... 
(kann es mir nicht merken, Garantie oder Gewährleistung oder das eine ein Jahr und dann das andere ...),
wenn ich z.B. einen Jahreswagen kaufe. Habe ich "die" dann nicht?
Warum soll ich bei einem Fahrrad nicht die gleichen Rechte als Konsument haben wie bei einem Auto?
Naja mal sehen.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (22. Oktober 2012)

Beim 2010er ging mir auch nach etwa einem Jahr die Deore-Nabe hopps. Gibt wohl auch schlechte Teile von Shimano 
War mir aber egal, da waren schon die Fulcrum Red Zone bestellt. Mein Händler hat die Nabe damals kostenlos repariert. Aber das Laufrad liegt derzeit nur im Keller


----------



## JansonJanson (22. Oktober 2012)

Dorsdn schrieb:


> @JAnson, wie ist das denn eigentlich mit der 2-jähringen G.....
> (kann es mir nicht merken, Garantie oder Gewährleistung oder das eine ein Jahr und dann das andere ...),
> wenn ich z.B. einen Jahreswagen kaufe. Habe ich "die" dann nicht?
> Warum soll ich bei einem Fahrrad nicht die gleichen Rechte als Konsument haben wie bei einem Auto?
> Naja mal sehen.



Kenn mich da auch nicht so gut aus, meistens bekommt man ja vom Gebrauchtwagenhändler "dessen" Gebrauchtwagengarantie, diese ist meisten nen 2. oder 3. Anbieter von Garantien, geht selben über Orginalhersteller. 

Bei Privatverkäufen ist das wieder ne ganz andere Sache, soweit ich weiss.
Lass mich gerne aber auch eines bessern belehren.

Für mich persönlich steht fest, werde mein Spicy sicherlich nicht über die 5 Jahre hinaus fahren, vorher kommts weg. Eigentlich schade, weil die Dinger echt gut fahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stratman88 (25. Oktober 2012)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

ich bin seit letztem Sommer stolzer Besitzer eines 516 (Modell 2010) und habe jetzt fürden anstehenden Winter ein Paar Umbaumaßnahmen geplant.
Neben LRS, Umbau auf 2x10 (komplett XT) und neuen Bremsen (ebenfalls XT) gibt es noch ein Paar Sachen bei denen ich mir noch nicht ganz so sicher bin:

1. Nach Lektüre des Forums hab ich schon bei einigen gelesen, dass sie mit dem Sitzwinkel nicht ganz so happy sind (bin 1.83m, SL: 84, Rahmen ist M) und so geht es mir auch ein bisschen. Ich komme zwar jeden Berg hoch, auch ohne Absenkung, jedoch hab ich so ein bisschen das Gefühl über dem Bike zu sitzen und der Druck auf dem Voderrad ist schon sehr gering. Jetzt war meine Überlegung ob es Sinn macht, den Vorbau zu verkürzen und dann nen Flatbar draufzubauen oder wird das noch schlimmer?

2. Zum Fahrwerk. Viele von euch wollen ja den Dämpfer tauschen, meine Überlegung war ein Push-Tuning oder bringt das nicht genug? Finde einfach der Hinterbau könnte sich iwie plushiger anfühlen ohne dabei wegzusacken. 

Wäre super wenn da jemand was dazu wüsste!
Dankeschön


----------



## Bikedude001 (25. Oktober 2012)

Da ein M Rahmen bei 1,84 schon sehr klein ist und du die Sattelstütze sehr weit rausgezogen hast, sitzt du ziemlich weit hinten.
Am besten schiebst du den Sattel so weit wie möglich nach vorne .
Ein kürzerer Vorbau bringt noch weniger Druck aufs Vorderrad. Das wäre kontraproduktiv. Solltest bei deiner Größe und M Rahmen eher einen langen Vorbau fahren.

Zu Dämpfer:
Wahrscheinlich hast du einen High Volume drin. Dadurch sackt der Hinterbau in der Mitte etwas durch. Wenn man das Volumen der Kammer verkleinert wird der Dämpfer progressiver. Solltest aber nicht mehr als 30% Sag fahren, sonst sitzt du wieder zu sehr überm Hinterrad.
Den besten Luftdämpfer, den ich je in einem Spicy gefahren hab ist der Monarch plus. Superfluffig und ausreichen Reserven. Deutliche Verbesserung zum Float.


----------



## Stratman88 (25. Oktober 2012)

Erst mal danke für's schnelle Feedback 

Ja das mit der Rahmengröße... Iwie rät mir aber jeder Laden und auch wenn ich mich z.B. bei Canyon vermesse auf nen M Rahmen (laut Schrittlänge wären 19 Zoll perfekt.)

Zum Vorbau, hatte vergessen dazuzuschreiben dass ich bis jetzt en 70er Vorbau hab mit nem 750mm Lenker der wie der Original 35mm Rise hat. Daher kam die Idee mit Flatbar. Nur muss dann nicht der Vorbau en bissel kürzer, sonst wird es wohl zu viel des guten!

Zum Dämpfer, mit dem Gedanken hab ich auch schon gespielt, vor Allem da der Fox eh zum Service müsste^^ Wenn ich dann nen Monrach Plus RC3 will dann Tune beides M? und brauch ich high Volume?


----------



## Haywood_Jablome (8. November 2012)

Hallo zusammen!
Ich habe beschlossen, dass mein 08er Spicy 516 nach vier Jahren eine kleine Blutauffrischung verdient. 
Der Dämpfer ist langsam hinüber, den möchte ich als erstes tauschen. Nach dem sich das Forum in dieser Frage erstaunlich einig ist, werde ich wohl den RS Monarch Plus versuchen. Nur beim Tune bin ich mir nicht so sicher ob Low oder Mid. Ich wiege meistens so um die 70kg (ohne Kleider), das schwankt aber bei mir ziemlich extrem um 4-5 kg nach oben und unten, je nach Trainingsmotivation. Mein Fahrstil ist ziemlich sauber (Platten habe ich so gut wie nie) und ich fahre mehrheitlich eher technisches, langsames Zeug, aber hin und wieder auch gröbere Downhilltracks, das muss auch drin liegen. Was würdet ihr mir empfehlen?

Ausserdem muss ich noch das Tretlager tauschen und bei der Gabel wird das defekte 2-Step gegen eine U-Turn Einheit getauscht. Was würdet ihr sonst noch tauschen? Verschleissteile wie Kette und Kassette habe ich jede Saison getauscht.


----------



## iCoke (9. November 2012)

Ich hab nun seit einiger Zeit den Vivid Air R2C drin und muss sagen, dass er mich sehr begeistert. Hab aber auch noch keinen Monarch gefahren.


----------



## Bikedude001 (9. November 2012)

Bei 70 kg. Tune L/M und die Lufkammer verkleinern.
Wenn du so einen Dämpfer brauchst, kannst du ja gerne ne PN schicken.


----------



## johness (9. November 2012)

Ich habe seit kurzem ein Problem mit meinem Fox Float R Dämpfer in meinem Spicy 216 (2010). Der Rebound funktioniert einfach nicht mehr, es federt immer auf der schnellsten Stufe aus, egal wie er eingestellt ist.

Hat da jemand schon Erfahrung? Die Garantie wird wohl nicht mehr greifen, da ich nach dem ersten Jahr kein Service habe machen lassen, obwohl ich das Fahrrad erst vor 1,5 Jahren gekauft habe, oder bin ich da falsch informiert?


----------



## maysn (9. November 2012)

@BikeDude

"geiler" spicy Gerät ! Hast du keine Probleme mit der X-Guide? Ich hatte permanent bei größeren Sprüngen Ketten-drops am mittleren Ritzel nach außen hin. Selbst bei akurater Justage des Umwerfers konnte ich das nicht verhindern. Daraufhin habe ich mir jetzt, zum Leidwesen des Gewichts, einen Shaman Bashguard montiert, der die kette hält.


----------



## maysn (12. November 2012)

Hey Leute,

hat jemand eine Übersicht über die Anzugsmomente der Lager am Spicy-Rahmen aus Alu? (Ich meine natürlich die Schrauben und Achsen, da man ein Lager nicht Schrauben kann) ^^


----------



## cr4shrid3 (12. November 2012)

@Bikedude001: Ich hatte eine PN an dich geschickt, hast du die erhalten? Ich frage nur weil schon mehrere meiner Kollegen berichtet haben, dass PNs nicht ankamen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikedude001 (12. November 2012)

Ne du kam nix an.
Versuchs nochmal....
Kann aber schon vorkommen dass mal eine durchrutscht.
Der sichere Weg ist per Mail. Die beantworte ich 2 x täglich.
Grüße
Der Dude


----------



## JENSeits (12. November 2012)

Kann ich so bestätigen - flotte Antworten!


----------



## Crazyfist (13. November 2012)

Hallo,

kann mir zufällig jemand die Bestellnummer (Artikelnummer) des originalen Kettenstrebenschutzes für das Spicy 516 aus 2012 sagen. Mein Händler findet irgendwie nicht den richtigen...


----------



## cr4shrid3 (16. November 2012)

Hallo Leute,

habe seit längerem ein Spicy 516 in M bei 1.83m und 83 cm Schrittlänge. Habe lange Zeit einen 75mm Vorbau montiert gehabt. Hatte hier noch die Fox 36 dran. Nun bin ich umgestiegen auf die Lyrik RC2DH mit 170mm und bin am überlegen ob der 75mm Vorbau zu kurz ist. Gefahren bin ich nun einen 90mm Vorbau und bin unentschlossen.

Habt ihr schon Erfahrungen in der Hinsicht gemacht? 90mm zu lang fürn Enduro?

Gruß


----------



## Haywood_Jablome (17. November 2012)

cr4shrid3 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> habe seit längerem ein Spicy 516 in M bei 1.83m und 83 cm Schrittlänge. Habe lange Zeit einen 75mm Vorbau montiert gehabt. Hatte hier noch die Fox 36 dran. Nun bin ich umgestiegen auf die Lyrik RC2DH mit 170mm und bin am überlegen ob der 75mm Vorbau zu kurz ist. Gefahren bin ich nun einen 90mm Vorbau und bin unentschlossen.
> 
> ...


Schwierig so allgemein zu sagen. Ich habe zwar ziemlich genau die gleichen Masse, aber recht kurze Arme. 
Ich fahre einen 65mm Vorbau, allerdings mit einer Lyrik 2-step. 
90mm hatte ich auch drauf, fand das aber schon lang. Gerade bei schnellen, groben Downhills habe ich schon einen Unterschied im Handling gemerkt. Zurück gewechselt habe ich dann weil ich beim Uphill die erhofften Vorteile nicht gespürt habe: mein Gewicht lag immer noch gleich weit über dem Hinterrad.
Was spricht denn für den längeren Vorbau? 
Ich deute deine Gabelwahl mal so, dass du in Bezug auf die Downhilltauglichkeit keine Kompromisse eingehen willst und würde darum den Vorbau nehmen, der im Downhill am besten funktioniert.


----------



## JansonJanson (17. November 2012)

so, hier wohl eines der letzten Bilder meines 916er ... 

aktuell umgebaut auf 1x10sp mit 33t / 11-36t
Aufbau mit Zee SW und Trigger, war damals das günstige 10sp mit Dämpfung.
So ruhig wars Spicy noch nie!


----------



## maysn (18. November 2012)

Eine Frage an die "Monarch plus"-Fahrer.
Bei einem Fahrergewicht von 70kg empfehlt ihr für das Spicy den Monarch plus mit Tune L/M (Welche Kennzeichnung steht für compression/rebound?).
Welcher Tune wäre bei 85kg zu empfehlen? Ich brauche ein sensibleres Fahrwerk mit mehr Endprogression für mein 2010er Spicy.
Ist ein Dämpfer mit High Volume ratsam? Welche Einbaulänge braucht das Spicy? 200x57mm? Oder geht auch 216x63mm?

P.S. Zur Zeit ist ein Fox Float R Tune low verbaut.

Grüße


----------



## cr4shrid3 (18. November 2012)

Ich hab zwar keinen Monarch plus, jedoch einen RT3 bei 80lg ohne Klamotten in M/M. Der sackt im mittleren Bereich durch und der Rebound ist zu lahm.

Frag mal bei bikedude001 nach, da lass ich meinen Dämpfer auf mich und mein spicy 11 an.

Gruss


----------



## maysn (18. November 2012)

Danke für die Antwort. Der RT3 hat doch aber keinen externen Ausgleichsbehälter, mit dem man den DropOut einstellen kann?

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haywood_Jablome (20. November 2012)

Fährt eigentlich jemand das Spicy mit einer Marzocchi 44? Wie fährt sich das so?


----------



## cr4shrid3 (20. November 2012)

Nein der rt3 ist von der Bauform dem rp2 ähnlich (nur das äußere)

Hruss


----------



## yes2weekend (23. November 2012)

So dann stelle ich mich auch mal vor. Bin seit heute Besitzer eines 2012 er Spicy 916. Hatte bisher leider nur Zeit zum Aufbauen und eine Runde um den Block fahren und werde hoffentlich morgen ausgiebig testen können. Mein letztes Rad war ein Mondraker Dune von 2011 was mir nach wie vor super gefällt und ich bin gespannt ob das Spicy meine Erwartungen in genau so viel Spaß Bergab und mehr Agilität auf Touren / Berg hoch erfüllt. 

Hier erst mal ein Bild:






Nach meinem allerersten Eindruck muss jetzt erst mal nen anderer Lenker dran! Der verbaute 720er easton ist mir viel zu schmal! Am Mondraker fahre ich einen 777 gravity und in die Richtung sollte es auch wieder gehen. Hat jemand nen Tip im Bereich von 760 - 780mm der vom Gewicht und Preis attraktiv ist?

Ansonsten wäre dann noch eine Kettenführung geplant. Habe noch eine truvativ x-guide da (leider in weis) die ja eigentlich passen würde. Kann man machen oder gibts da noch was ultimativ besseres? Fand ja die Bionicon c.guidev2 auch immer ganz nett aber da liest man ja auch nicht nur positives...


----------



## rider1970 (23. November 2012)

Schönes Spicy
Ist es richtig,das beim aktuellen 916er die Reifenfreiheit hinten eher gering ausfällt?
Lenkermässig würd ich den Spank Spike 777 vorschlagen, hat ein Kumpel dran, ist sehr zufrieden damit...

Mein Spicy ist mittlerweile verkauft


----------



## 6TiWon (24. November 2012)

richtig schickes 916er. noch andere pedale(optik)und eine blackspire kettenführung drauf. dann passt es.
breiten-mässig war mir der funn lenker auch zu schmal.  aber spank spike  777 ist auch super.  war mir nur von der kröpfung zu wenig.
wenn du in sachen lenker/vorbau nicht viel ausgeben willst: sixpack millenium: 785 mm breit und mit knapp unter 60 eumel rel. billig.
http://www.sixpack-racing.co.uk/de/...d88496fc57a932676a28f161ade1ba0&mnid=22&page=
hab selber umgerüstet auf easton havoc. dieser und der heaven würden auch gut zu denm lrs passen!


----------



## maysn (25. November 2012)

Und hier ist meine Schönheit.
Endlich sind alle Umbauten erledigt und sie ist bereit für den Renneinsatz.


Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Exteci (25. November 2012)

rider1970 schrieb:


> Mein Spicy ist mittlerweile verkauft



Nicht traurig sein, es fühlt sich bei mir sehr wohl!


----------



## rider1970 (25. November 2012)

Exteci schrieb:


> Nicht traurig sein, es fühlt sich bei mir sehr wohl!



Na dann ist ja alles gut


----------



## yes2weekend (25. November 2012)

So war jetzt 2 Tage mit dem Spicy unterwegs und bin schon sehr zufrieden soweit!
Lenker hatte ich nach der erst Runde erstmal gegen meinen 777 gravity verbaut und das fühlt sich auch sehr gut an so! Werde mir denke ich den Spank Spike 777 holen... 280g bei 777mm klingen für mich sehr gut! Der Easton Havoc hat halt nur 750mm und wiegt mit 235g auch nicht viel weniger. Wenn noch jemand nen besseren Vorschlag hat dann bitte gern ansonsten werd ich den Spank mit 5 mm rise in schwarz bestellen.

Hier mal ein Bild vom vorübergehend verbauten Lenker (Passt farblich natürlich noch nicht)











Mit den 2,2er Reifen bin ich erstaunlich gut klar gekommen. War zwar auch recht trocken bei uns aber auch bei technisch etwas schwierigeren Sachen hatte ich gut Grip. Gut vorne könnte halt manchmal noch etwas mehr sein, vielleicht weclsel ich da mal auf einen 2,35er Hans Dampf oder so.

Hier noch mal ein Bild bezüglich Reifenfreiheit.
Oben ist breit genug:






unten ist wirklich schon eng! So grob gemessen würde ich sagen 5mm ist da noch Luft ausgehend von den 2,2er Rubber Queen






An der Abstimmung hab ich jetzt noch nichts groß probiert. lauf SAG Indikator bin ich auf "Freeride" 
Die Propedal Stellung am Dämpfer wirkt sich meiner Meinung nach nur Minimal aus. Merke Berg auf kaum einen Unterschied... Berg ab kann es schon sein das er mit Offen etwas besser anspricht aber sind keine Welten denke ich.

Was mich bissel ärgert war das ich mir auf den trails die ganze Zeit gedacht hatte ich muss dringend nen Kettenspanner verbauen und heute auf dem Heimweg treffe ich nen Freund der mir erst mal gezeigt hat das man am XTR Schaltwerk so ne "Kettenspannfunktion" anschalten kann Konnte es dann leider nicht testen darum mal die Frage in die Runde: Bringt das was bzw. kann das wirklich einen echten Kennenspanner ersetzen?

Jo und was mich noch massiv nervt ist das ich auf der ersten Tour direkt mal den Kettenstrebenschutz verloren habe! Passiert das häufig? Kann man den Nachbestellen? Ansonsten muss ich wie früher nen alten  Fahrradschlauch drum schnallen was sicher der Optik auch nicht dienlich ist :-/


----------



## 6TiWon (26. November 2012)

seh leider keine bilder vom spicy mehr?
streben schutz find ich eh nicht so dolle. da sich drunter schön der sabber und dreck sammelt und mit der zeit die lackierung abschrabbert...


----------



## Paramedicus (27. November 2012)

maysn schrieb:


> Und hier ist meine Schönheit.
> Endlich sind alle Umbauten erledigt und sie ist bereit für den Renneinsatz.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2




Schönheit? Naja...


----------



## maysn (27. November 2012)

Paramedicus schrieb:


> Schönheit? Naja...



So verstecke er sich doch nicht hinter seinen Smilies und spreche er frei.


----------



## Paramedicus (27. November 2012)

maysn schrieb:


> So verstecke er sich doch nicht hinter seinen Smilies und spreche er frei.



Er fürchtet erdolcht zu werden

Also: Vorbau zu fett, Sattelstütze mit rotem Elox, Griffe in Gold und nicht in Mango=mit der Gabel 4 Eloxfarben. Orangefarbene, schwarze UND weiße Leitungen-pfui, Sattel auch pfui. Kabel und Leitungsgewirr im allgemeinen. Und das Mud Board sieht auch schulle aus.
Das ansich sehr SCHICKE Spicy ist, meiner Meinung nach, total verkackt worden. Sorry.

Edit: haste das hier im Bikemarkt gekauft? nochma Edit, ja, haste!

Weil das nämlich mal meins war und ich das damit umso schlimmer finde


----------



## 6TiWon (27. November 2012)

hast noch vergessen, den roten remote hebel der kindshock zu erwähnen...


----------



## maysn (27. November 2012)

Paramedicus schrieb:


> Er fürchtet erdolcht zu werden
> 
> Also: Vorbau zu fett, Sattelstütze mit rotem Elox, Griffe in Gold und nicht in Mango=mit der Gabel 4 Eloxfarben. Orangefarbene, schwarze UND weiße Leitungen-pfui, Sattel auch pfui. Kabel und Leitungsgewirr im allgemeinen. Und das Mud Board sieht auch schulle aus.
> Das ansich sehr SCHICKE Spicy ist, meiner Meinung nach, total verkackt worden. Sorry.
> ...



Sehr frech,

glücklicherweise sind Geschmäcker verschieden. 
Ich dachte mir fast, dass du der Verbrecher bist, der das Bike so hat verkommen lassen. Zudem ist es fast unmöglich für die Kind Shock andere Elox zu bekommen.
Das Kabel- und Leitungsgewirr ist wie bei jedem Bike vorhanden. Das Mud-Board ist ein Eigenbau und Funktion kommt bekanntlich vor Design.


----------



## Paramedicus (27. November 2012)

maysn schrieb:


> Sehr frech,
> 
> glücklicherweise sind Geschmäcker verschieden.
> Ich dachte mir fast, dass du der Verbrecher bist, der das Bike so hat verkommen lassen. Zudem ist es fast unmöglich für die Kind Shock andere Elox zu bekommen.
> Das Kabel- und Leitungsgewirr ist wie bei jedem Bike vorhanden. Das Mud-Board ist ein Eigenbau und Funktion kommt bekanntlich vor Design.




Bei mir war nix verkommen...Aber in bunt siehts es aber schlimm aus. 
Achja, brauchste die SAG Anzeige noch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maysn (27. November 2012)

Paramedicus schrieb:


> Bei mir war nix verkommen...Aber in bunt siehts es aber schlimm aus.
> Achja, brauchste die SAG Anzeige noch?



Nein, aber vielen Dank. Ich stelle mein Fahrwerk nach Gefühl ein.


----------



## Paramedicus (27. November 2012)

maysn schrieb:


> Nein, aber vielen Dank. Ich stelle mein Fahrwerk nach Gefühl ein.




Hier is wohl wer bockig weil sein Rad kritisiert wurde?
Naja, viel Spaß damit jedenfalls...

Aber sag mal, du bist ni aus DD, oder?


----------



## nf2 (27. November 2012)

Paramedicus schrieb:


> Also: Vorbau zu fett, Sattelstütze mit rotem Elox, Griffe in Gold und nicht in Mango=mit der Gabel 4 Eloxfarben. Orangefarbene, schwarze UND weiße Leitungen-pfui, Sattel auch pfui. Kabel und Leitungsgewirr im allgemeinen. Und das Mud Board sieht auch schulle aus.
> Das ansich sehr SCHICKE Spicy ist, meiner Meinung nach, total verkackt worden. Sorry.


----------



## maysn (27. November 2012)

Paramedicus schrieb:


> Hier is wohl wer bockig weil sein Rad kritisiert wurde?
> Naja, viel Spaß damit jedenfalls...
> 
> Aber sag mal, du bist ni aus DD, oder?



Nein, bockig überlasse ich anderen. Nur dein Tonfall missfällt mir.
Ja, ich bin aus DD.


----------



## Paramedicus (27. November 2012)

maysn schrieb:


> Nein, bockig überlasse ich anderen. Nur dein Tonfall missfällt mir.
> Ja, ich bin aus DD.



Dann 

Geschriebenes wirkt eh immer anders. Hin wie her, das rad ging von dd nach Pforzheim und dann wieder nach dd. Auch geil.....


----------



## maysn (27. November 2012)

Paramedicus schrieb:


> Dann
> 
> Geschriebenes wirkt eh immer anders. Hin wie her, das rad ging von dd nach Pforzheim und dann wieder nach dd. Auch geil.....



Richtig. Der erste Käufer wollte das Bike für seine Freundin erwerben. Als sie aber zu klein für die Rahmengröße war, hat er es nach zwei Wochen weiter verkauft. So landete es bei mir.


----------



## yes2weekend (28. November 2012)

Witzig, ich bin auch aus DD!
Wenn also in der Heide nen Spicy Kettenstrebenschutz findet dann gehört der zu mir ;-)


----------



## Stresshormon (28. November 2012)

Öhmm ich komme auch aus DD und mein Kettenstrebenschutz muss auch in der Heide liegen. Der hat leider nur 3 Tage am Spicy gehalten .


----------



## Bikedude001 (29. November 2012)

Wenn ihr den Kettenstrebenschutz mit 3 Kabelbindern sichert, geht der nicht mehr verloren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nf2 (29. November 2012)

Fragen zur Wippe/Rockerarm/Umlenkhebel des Dämpfers der 2011er Spicys:

Bei den 2012er Modellen wurde diese ja geändert, war sie jedoch bei den 2010ern oder vorherigen Baujahren identisch zu denen am 2011er?

Kann man dieses Teil einzeln bestellen?

Hintergrund ist, ich suche eine schwarze (ideal matt) Wippe für mein 2011er Spicy.

Sachdienliche Hinweise werden mit virtueller "high5" belohnt.

VG
Daniel


----------



## yes2weekend (30. November 2012)

Stresshormon schrieb:


> Öhmm ich komme auch aus DD und mein Kettenstrebenschutz muss auch in der Heide liegen. Der hat leider nur 3 Tage am Spicy gehalten .



Hehe - das schreit ja nach nem Spicy Treffen am Q-Trail 

Da meine Fragen bissel unter gegangen sind noch mal kurz und bündig:

1: Spank Spike 777 oder doch noch was anderes in Ähnlicher breite mit wenig/keinem rise?
2: Kettenspannfunktion am 2012er XTR Schaltwerk reicht aus oder noch nen seperaten Spanner bestellen ala C4 oder X-Guide? (Kanns derzeit nicht testen, hier ist alles voller Schnee!)
3: NOchmal nen originalen Kettenstrebenschutz bestellen (wo?) und mit Kabelbindern fixieren oder was basteln oder was vom Zubehörmarkt kaufen?


----------



## Stresshormon (30. November 2012)

der.Thomas schrieb:


> Hehe - das schreit ja nach nem Spicy Treffen am Q-Trail
> 
> Da meine Fragen bissel unter gegangen sind noch mal kurz und bündig:
> 
> ...



Meinst du um die Kettenstrebenschützer zusammen zu suchen ?

Zu 1: Ich fahre momentan den Race Face - Atlas 0.5 Riserbar und bin sehr zufrieden damit.
Zu 2: Einen Kettenspanner oder Führung kann ich nur empfehlen z.B Bionicon C-Guide.
Zu 3: Den suche ich auch noch, werd die Tage mal bei bike-point anfragen.


----------



## yes2weekend (30. November 2012)

Jenau! 

Wenns Wetter etwas besser wird kannst ja wirklich mal bescheid geben vielleicht Spüren wir ja was auf!

Werd dann doch erst noch mal schauen ob das XTR mit der Spannfunktion am Ende doch reicht bevor ich mir ne KeFü besorge...


----------



## 3ride (3. Dezember 2012)

Kurze Frage:

Weiß jemand ob die Alu-Spicys 2013 eine IS-Bremsaufnahme für die Hinterbremse haben?

Danke für die Info!


Greez
3ride


----------



## maysn (3. Dezember 2012)

der.Thomas schrieb:


> 1: Spank Spike 777 oder doch noch was anderes in Ähnlicher breite mit wenig/keinem rise?



Ich bin früher auch den 777 gefahren und war sehr zufrieden. Alternativ hatte ich auf meinem DHler noch den Truvativ Boobar aufgrund der Breite und seines geringen Gewichts. Der Renthal Fatbar ist auch super. Leider haben Boobar sowie Fatbar bescheidene Farben.




Stresshormon schrieb:


> Zu 2: Einen Kettenspanner oder Führung kann ich nur empfehlen z.B Bionicon C-Guide.



Von der C.Guide kann ich persönlich nur abraten. Ich bin die V1 sowie V2 an meinem Zesty gefahren und habe BEIDE nach kürzester Zeit verloren. Die Idee und Flexibilität sind genial, leider ist die Befestigung mangelhaft. Ich hatte sie sogar doppelt mit dickem Kabelbinder gesichert.
Jetzt fahre ich eine Truvatix X-Guide mit Shaman Rockring (leichtere Parts habe ich nicht gefunden). Wenn man ein 36T Blatt vorn verbaut kommt man gut voran. Und der Rettungsring (kleines Blatt vorn) hilft einem gut bergauf. Bis auf das Gewicht dieser Lösung, kann ich eine richtige KeFü nur empfehlen, sofern man das Bike auch für den Freeride-/Park-Einsatz nutzen will. Bei normaler Waldautobahn sollte die XTR-Spannfunktion in Kombination mit dem großen Blatt vorn sowie einem größeren hinten geschaltet ausreichen. Selbst bei meiner Transalp mit ruppigen Downhills und dem 2010er XTR Schaltwerk (ohne Spannfunktion) hatte ich keine Probleme - nur bei Sprüngen wird es Brühe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neo-bahamuth (7. Dezember 2012)

3ride schrieb:


> Kurze Frage:
> 
> Weiß jemand ob die Alu-Spicys 2013 eine IS-Bremsaufnahme für die Hinterbremse haben?
> 
> ...



http://www.lapierre-bikes.co.uk/sites/default/files/bike/zoom/3416.jpg

Dem Bild nach Postmount, bei IS2000 müsste die gut sichtbaren Schrauben ja parallel zur Achse stehen.


----------



## 3ride (8. Dezember 2012)

Danke neo-bahamuth!

Bin eigentlich auch davon ausgegangen (zumindest wars die letzten Jahre auch PM), hab aber irgendwo ein Bild gesehen das mich verunsichert hat - finds nur leider nicht mehr .

Ich denk es wird schon PM sein.


Greez
3ride


----------



## Bikedude001 (9. Dezember 2012)

Jup ist Postmount


----------



## 3ride (9. Dezember 2012)

Bikedude001 schrieb:


> Jup ist Postmount



 Danke!


Greez
3ride


----------



## Crazyfist (10. Dezember 2012)

Ich hab den originalen Kettenstrebenschutz (2012) über meinen Händler bekommen - kostet 25 das Teil...


----------



## trailsurf75 (14. Dezember 2012)

Vom Spicy 916 gibt es ja laut Hompage auch ein Framekit. Leider finde ich hierzu keinerlei Preise, kennt jemand die UVP?


----------



## Bikedude001 (14. Dezember 2012)

UVP ist 2499,- für den Rahmenkit mit Dämpfer.


----------



## trailsurf75 (14. Dezember 2012)

Vielen Dank


----------



## Lainserver3000 (16. Dezember 2012)

Hi Lapierre Freunde 

Will meinen 2011er 916er Spicy Rahmen (Neurahmen) den ich als Austausch bekommen habe für mein 516er verkaufen. Meine Frage wie verhält sich das mit der Garantie für den Käufer?
Ich lasse noch die neue Rahmennummer vom Händler eintragen u gebe mein Kaufbeleg mit. Hat denn der Käufer anspruch auf Rahmengarantie oder muss das dann wieder über mich abgewickelt werden?


----------



## Stresshormon (16. Dezember 2012)

Lainserver3000 schrieb:


> Hi Lapierre Freunde
> 
> Will meinen 2011er 916er Spicy Rahmen (Neurahmen) den ich als Austausch bekommen habe für mein 516er verkaufen. Meine Frage wie verhält sich das mit der Garantie für den Käufer?
> Ich lasse noch die neue Rahmennummer vom Händler eintragen u gebe mein Kaufbeleg mit. Hat denn der Käufer anspruch auf Rahmengarantie oder muss das dann wieder über mich abgewickelt werden?



So wie ich das jetzt mitbekommen habe, hat nur der Erstbesitzer einen Garantieanspruch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lainserver3000 (16. Dezember 2012)

Bedeutet das etwa wenn ich den Verkäufe hat der Käufer keine Möglichkeit einen neuen Rahmen zu bekommen bei defekt ?


----------



## Stresshormon (16. Dezember 2012)

Lainserver3000 schrieb:


> Bedeutet das etwa wenn ich den Verkäufe hat der Käufer keine Möglichkeit einen neuen Rahmen zu bekommen bei defekt ?



So ist es.... Die Garantie gilt nur zwischen Verkäufer und Erstkäufer, so habe ich das mal gelernt.


----------



## Lainserver3000 (16. Dezember 2012)

Hm das ist ja voll mist da werde ich denn doch nie los :-(


----------



## FireGuy (16. Dezember 2012)

kommt auf den Preis drauf an :/  welche Große ist es denn und was stellst dir vor?


----------



## Lainserver3000 (16. Dezember 2012)

Ich werde es hier rein stellen mit tretlager Neu u lagerschalen fÃ¼r Steuersatz neu u wenn gewÃ¼nscht auch noch den lrs von alexrims Neu das hab ich alles dazu bekommen. Hm 1200 â¬ sind meine Vorstellungen mindestens  .... u wenn ich hier lese neurahmen 2500 â¬ lieg ich genau bei der HÃ¤lfte

Ist ne M warte noch auf die Steckachse die muss noch zugeschickt werden


http://www.fahrrad-news.com/womb-trail-tested/1059-trail-tested-lapierre-spicy-916-2011


----------



## lehugo (17. Dezember 2012)

hallo mitnand.

hab mich schon versucht durch den fred zu kämpfen.
bisher noch nicht so ganz klar.

welche kind shock-dropzone sattelstütze empfehlt ihr für ein spicy 516 L
(bin selber 1.86 Schrittlänge normal, ca. 80-82)

also entweder 385 oder 420 mm ?
125mm hub sollte doch dann eine feste größe sein, oder? (es gibt ja scheinbar auch 150mm)

nebenbei Rahmengröße L würde doch gut passen, oder?

RockOn
F


----------



## Bikedude001 (17. Dezember 2012)

Hab heute einen Spicy Carbonrahmen 2013 in M gewogen.
Sagenhafte 2260g. Das ist mal ne Ansage....

http://gewichte.mtb-news.de/product-5920/lapierre-full-suspension-spicy-916-carbon


----------



## F99 (17. Dezember 2012)

Bikedude001 schrieb:


> Hab heute einen Spicy Carbonrahmen 2013 in M gewogen.
> Sagenhafte 2260g. Das ist mal ne Ansage....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FireGuy (17. Dezember 2012)

oops flascher thread....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rider1970 (17. Dezember 2012)

Bikedude001 schrieb:


> Hab heute einen Spicy Carbonrahmen 2013 in M gewogen.
> Sagenhafte 2260g. Das ist mal ne Ansage....
> 
> http://gewichte.mtb-news.de/product-5920/lapierre-full-suspension-spicy-916-carbon



Das darf man bei dem Preis auch erwarten,andere Firmen sind da durchaus gleichauf...
Ist die Reifenfreiheit immer noch so bescheiden wie 2012?


----------



## Bikedude001 (17. Dezember 2012)

Was heisst darf man erwarten. Der Nomad kostet 1K mehr und ist schwerer.
Sonst kenne ich nichts Vergleichbares.


----------



## vitaminc (18. Dezember 2012)

Gewicht ist wirklich sehr geil !!

Schade nur, dass mir dieses Teamdesign der neuen Lapierre's nicht gefallen mag. Da gefallen mir Santa Cruz, Ibis, Transition, Bandit und Co. einfach besser. Aber is wie immer Geschmackssache und ändert sich von Jahr zu Jahr...


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (18. Dezember 2012)

lehugo schrieb:


> welche kind shock-dropzone sattelstütze empfehlt ihr für ein spicy 516 L
> (bin selber 1.86 Schrittlänge normal, ca. 80-82)
> 
> also entweder 385 oder 420 mm ?
> ...


Rahmgröße L passt prima und 380er Länge sollte gut passen bei der Schrittlänge.


----------



## vitaminc (19. Dezember 2012)

Übrigens, in der What Mountain Bike 11/12 hat das Spicy 516 sich nen Sieg abgeholt:


----------



## F99 (21. Dezember 2012)

rider1970 schrieb:


> Das darf man bei dem Preis auch erwarten,andere Firmen sind da durchaus gleichauf...
> Ist die Reifenfreiheit immer noch so bescheiden wie 2012?



Also ich habe den Hans Dampf in 2.35 montiert und da ist re/li jeweils genug Platz. Fat Albert sollte auch klappen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jr.tobi87 (22. Dezember 2012)

Welche schaltbare 2-Fach Kettenführung könnt ihr mir für das Spicy empfehlen?


----------



## nf2 (22. Dezember 2012)

jr.tobi87 schrieb:


> Welche schaltbare 2-Fach Kettenführung könnt ihr mir für das Spicy empfehlen?



blackspire stinger, tut ihren Dienst hervorragend und ist leise. Fahre die schon 1,5 Jahre und hat noch nie Mucken gemacht.


----------



## jr.tobi87 (23. Dezember 2012)

nf2 schrieb:


> blackspire stinger, tut ihren Dienst hervorragend und ist leise. Fahre die schon 1,5 Jahre und hat noch nie Mucken gemacht.



Fährst du außen noch einen Bashguard um das Kettenblatt vorm Aufsetzen zu schützen und ein äußeres Abspringen der Kette zu vermeiden?


----------



## nf2 (23. Dezember 2012)

jr.tobi87 schrieb:


> Fährst du außen noch einen Bashguard um das Kettenblatt vorm Aufsetzen zu schützen und ein äußeres Abspringen der Kette zu vermeiden?



Jepp, und zwar einen Blackspire Ring God lexan Bashguard. Den würde ich auch abgeben falls jemand einen in weiß braucht.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (24. Dezember 2012)

nf2 schrieb:


> blackspire stinger, tut ihren Dienst hervorragend und ist leise. Fahre die schon 1,5 Jahre und hat noch nie Mucken gemacht.



Kann ich so bestätigen. Leise und zuverlässig. Hab die auch schon knapp zwei Jahre dran. Dazu SLX-Kurbel 2-fach mit Bashguard.


----------



## toranoxx (24. Dezember 2012)

oder so!


----------



## jr.tobi87 (24. Dezember 2012)

Vielen Dank für die Infos, werde mich dann wohl zwischen Blackspire und Shaman entscheiden.

Welchen Sram-Umwerfer fahrt ihr? Downpull mit top-swinger oder down-swinger???


----------



## jr.tobi87 (2. Januar 2013)

Fährt denn niemand einen Sram Umwerfer und kann mir die Typenbezeichung / Seriennumer durchgeben????


----------



## Stylo77 (10. Januar 2013)

Bikedude001 schrieb:


> Sonst kenne ich nichts Vergleichbares.



enduro s-works 2010  2572gr. mit aluhinterbau und dämpfer


----------



## Exteci (11. Januar 2013)

Hallo
ich bin seit kurzem auch Besitzer eines gebrauchten Spicys 316 von 2010. Besser gesagt ich habe es rider1970 abgekauft welcher hier im Forum ja auch schon Bilder usw hochgeladen hatte. Bisher habe ich keine Erfahrungen mit MTBs gemacht.

In dem Bike ist ein Fox Van R verbaut welcher als Stahlfedergabel für einen ziemlich harten Einsatz gedacht ist. 

Ich selbst wiege fahrfertig um die 70-72 kg und möchte auch lange Tagestouren mit dem Spicy machen und bin desswegen auf der Suche nach einem Luftdämpfer welcher auch für ruppige Downhills zu gebrauchen ist.
Habt ihr hier Empfehlungen über Dämpfer mit angabe zu den tunes?!

In den neuen Enduro Bikes sieht man ja oft den Float CTD reicht ein solcher der für die meisten einsätze aus?

Vielen Dank schonmal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zwente (11. Januar 2013)

Exteci schrieb:


> ...ein Fox Van R verbaut welcher als Stahlfedergabel ...
> ...bin desswegen auf der Suche nach einem Luftdämpfer welcher  ...
> ...über Dämpfer ...



Dämpfer oder Gabel?

Ich denk' mal Dämpfer.... Monarch Plus mit mid tune soll sehr gut ins Spicy passen. Wenns leichter sein soll würd ich nen Float hernehmen, der sollte bei deinem Gewicht auch bei Drops nicht sonderlich Probleme habn'.


----------



## Bikedude001 (11. Januar 2013)

Der Monarch plus ist erste Sahne !!
Mann sollte aber die Luftkammer noch verkleinern sonst sackt der in der Mitte zu sehr weg. 
Falls Interesse ... wir verkaufen die im richtigen Tune und mit angepasster Luftkammer.


----------



## RaceKing (11. Januar 2013)

Hallo, bin auf der Suche nach nem neuen Bike und sowohl das Zesty als auch das Spicy gefallen mir zumindest von den Daten und Optik her ziemlich gut. Gibts große Unterschiede zwischen Zesty und Spicy bezüglich Bergauf-/Bergabperformance?


----------



## FireGuy (11. Januar 2013)

Wenn du mehr Wert auf Bergab legst bist du mit dem Spicy besser bedient, es geht nur eine Spur schwerer bergauf (wenn überhaupt und eigentlich nur Gewichtgedingt) aber durch mehr Federweg kann man so richtig krachen lassen, nicht umsonst hat das Spicy eine Parkfreigabe 

Wenn du eher aufs Bikegewicht schaust und Bergauf bevorzugt ist, dann wirds Zesty die bessere Wahl sein weil leichter, wobei sich beide Bikes nicht viel schenken meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## RaceKing (11. Januar 2013)

Wenn wirklich das Gewicht der Hauptunterschied für die etwas schlechtere Bergaufperformance ist, dann würde ich eher zum Spicy tendieren. Zu meinem jetzigen Rad macht das insgesamt vielleicht 300-400g aus und da ich sowieso die Conti MKII aufziehen würde hätte sich das schon erledigt  Ich fahre eigentlich nur Touren, allerdings mit so viel Singletrailanteil wie möglich. Das Bike sollte sich schon im technischen Gelände und bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten wohlfühlen


----------



## FireGuy (11. Januar 2013)

würd vermutlich das Zesty auch reichen, aber mit dem Spicy bist du eigentlich nicht limitiert in eine Richtung, egal wie du dich entwickelst, vorallem bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten. Durch den langen Radstand lädt es förmlich zum Bolzen ein 

Und geht so gut bergauf, dass es selbst im "dicken" Aufbau nicht der limitierende Faktor ist für 2000hm + Touren


----------



## RaceKing (11. Januar 2013)

Das klingt schonmal sehr vielversprechend  Bergab-Reserven sind nie verkehrt  Hat mich gewundert das das Spicy 516 mit dem Aufbau und dem Gewicht von 13kg "nur" 3599â¬ kostet. Hab mir vorher mal das Enduro angeschaut, da sieht schon anders aus. Kostet zwar 600â¬ weniger, ist mit TeleskopstÃ¼tze aber auch ein gutes Kilo schwerer. Da ich vor allem Touren fahre spricht mich das Spicy doch mehr an


----------



## Bymike (12. Januar 2013)

Auch für extrem lange touren kann ich das Spicy bedingungslos empfehlen! Hab es letzten Sommer über die Alpen getreten (häufig eher getragen...) und das ging problemlos. Man kommt mit dem Teil wirklich überall hoch und runter.


----------



## vitaminc (12. Januar 2013)

Worin unterscheiden sich die Rahmen des Zesty und Spicy eigentlich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FireGuy (12. Januar 2013)

Federweg, Lenk Sitzwinkel

Wobei Lenk un Sitzwinkel nur ein geringer Unterschied sind.

Am meisten wird einfach die dickere Gabel den Unterschied machen.


----------



## vitaminc (12. Januar 2013)

die frage war nach dem rahmen, nicht dem komplettbike bzw der austattung


----------



## FireGuy (12. Januar 2013)

ja eh,  Federweg  140 zu 160mm und damit veränderte Lenk und Sitzwinkel

Es ist quasi der selbe Rahmen mit ein paar änderungen. 

Zesty dürfte auch einen leichteren Rohrsatz haben?


----------



## vitaminc (12. Januar 2013)

> ja eh, Federweg 140 zu 160mm und damit veränderte Lenk und Sitzwinkel



Du sprichst von der Federgabel? - das hat doch nichts mit dem Rahmen zu tun?! - ich kann mir doch genauso ne Lyrik ans Zesty schrauben, genauso auch nen Coil-Dämpfer usw.



> Zesty dürfte auch einen leichteren Rohrsatz haben?



Genau das wüsste ich gerne, ob sich der Rahmen irgendwie in Sachen Materialstärke oder dergleichen unterscheidet.


----------



## FireGuy (12. Januar 2013)

Bitte....

zesty hat 140mm Federweg RAHMEN

Spicy hat 160mm Federweg RAHMEN

http://www.bikes-lapierre.de/


von den aktuellen Rahmen finde ich auf die Schnelle keine Rahmengewichte, viel wird der Unterschied nicht sein


----------



## RaceKing (12. Januar 2013)

Ich kenne die genauen Daten auch nicht, aber groß kann der Unterschied nicht sein. Das Spicy 516 wiegt 13kg mit robusterer Ausstattung als das Zesty 314, das 12,7kg wiegt. Irgendwie komisch, das Spicy soll stabiler sein, hat die dickere Gabel, Telestütze und schwerere Reifen und ist trotzdem nur 300g schwerer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schwabi1 (12. Januar 2013)

Also soviel ich weiß kann man ein Spicy in ein Zesty verwandeln und umgekehrt.
Rahmen sieht genau gleich aus. Und vom gewicht her würde das auch passen. (Wandstärke)

Ich glaube Nicolas Vouilloz ist die Megavalanche mit einem getunten Zesty gefahren.


----------



## FireGuy (12. Januar 2013)

Der geringe Unterschied Lenk und Sitzwinkel lässt eigentlich eh darauf schließen, dass der Rahmen ansich "ident" ist.

Nico hatte einen anderern Umlenkhebel in seinem Zesty, der war aber nicht ident mit dem spicy Hebel sondern was eigenes.
Auch das ein Indiz auf den gleichen Rahmen.

Mit dem Spicy ist man einfach unabhängiger, egal ob Touren , Endurorennen oder sogar Bikepark, das macht alles mit.

Nur wenn er sich mit dem Gedanken spielt MKII zu montieren wirds Zesty auch reichen imho


----------



## schwabi1 (12. Januar 2013)

Wenn man eher tourenmäßig unterwegs ist, finde ich das Zesty wirklich klasse!
Und bei Bedarf ne 160er Gabel rein, eventuell Umlenkhebel tauschen und schon hat man ein Spicy.


----------



## FireGuy (12. Januar 2013)

Der Dämpfer hat aber eine andere Einbaulänge und den Umlenkhebel wird man nicht so ohne weiteres bekommen.

Ein Umbau macht daher nicht wirklich sinn


----------



## vitaminc (12. Januar 2013)

> Mit dem Spicy ist man einfach unabhängiger, egal ob Touren , Endurorennen oder sogar Bikepark, das macht alles mit



Mach das Zesty genauso!
Das Problem ist beim Neukauf leider die fehlende Bikepark-Freigabe und das es eben kein Framekit zu kaufen gibt.

Schau Dir mal das Zesty from @Freizeit-biker an, ZTR-Flow, Lyrik und Monarch Plus. Das Ding lässt sich im Park wahrscheinlich nicht wirklich schlechter bewegen als ein Spicy. 

Aber wer eh einen Neukauf plant, der soll gleich zum Spicy greifen. Die Frage richtet sich dann eh nur an die Leute die Gebraucht kaufen, da gibts eh keine Garantie mehr wegen "Erstbesitzer-Problematik".


----------



## FireGuy (12. Januar 2013)

wenn man die entsprechenden Federelemente einbaut gehts natürlich auch für den Park. 

Die Fragestellung war doch ob Zesty oder Spicy als Neuanschaffung und da ist einfach das Zesty durch die 140mm des Rahmens und die leichtere, weniger steifere Gabel und anderen Laufräder nicht die erste Wahl weil es ja eh das Spicy schon fertig gibt für diesen Einsatz


----------



## FireGuy (12. Januar 2013)

Wobei man auch beim Spicy sagen muss: für supergeshapte Strecken und Jumps gehts super, aber wenn man mal einen Tag lang nur DH Strecken fährt schepperts schon ordentlich alles durcheinnder, da wird man nicht ewig damit fahren, ausser es ist einem das Material egal, weil die Lebensdauer wird schon ordentlich sinken


----------



## RaceKing (12. Januar 2013)

Umbau würde ich nicht machen, da nehm ich mir lieber noch ein bisschen Zeit um zu überlegen was ich will  Aber wenn das nur ein so geringer Unterschied ist tendiere ich eher zum Spicy, da hätte dann ein paar mehr Reserven. Ich habe aber jetzt schon öfter von Rahmenbrüchen hier im Thread gelesen, das schreckt mich natürlich wieder etwas ab. Beim Zesty wär auch das 514 interessant, das hätte schon einen Carbonrahmen und wäre dadurch etwas leichter.


----------



## vitaminc (12. Januar 2013)

> Die Fragestellung war doch ob Zesty oder Spicy als Neuanschaffung und da ist einfach das Zesty durch die 140mm des Rahmens und die leichtere, weniger steifere Gabel und anderen Laufräder nicht die erste Wahl weil es ja eh das Spicy schon fertig gibt für diesen Einsatz



Ich hatte das aber nicht gefragt, sondern mir ging es rein nur um den Unterschied des Rahmens, gerade in Bezug auf Wandstärke/Stabilität.

Mir gefallen auch die Laufräder bei den Spicys nicht sonderlich 
Und Fox Gabel, naja, würde ich auch nicht mehr haben wollen.

Das Rahmengewicht vom aktuellen 916er ist natürlich ne geile Hausnummer, und das bekommt man sogar als Framekit. Leider optisch überhaupt nicht meins, genauso wie alle anderen in 2013. Aber das 516er aus 2012 

Nur wenn der Spicy Rahmen mir keinen nennenswerten Vorteil bis auf Optik im Vergleich zu meinem Zesty bringt, dann brauch ich nicht Ausschau nach nem gebrauchten Rahmen machen. Das ist übrigens auch der Hintergrund zu meiner Frage.


----------



## Exteci (12. Januar 2013)

zwente schrieb:


> Dämpfer oder Gabel?
> 
> Ich denk' mal Dämpfer.... Monarch Plus mit mid tune soll sehr gut ins Spicy passen. Wenns leichter sein soll würd ich nen Float hernehmen, der sollte bei deinem Gewicht auch bei Drops nicht sonderlich Probleme habn'.



Ich meinte schon den Dämpfer.
Wenn Ihr mir den Monarch empfehlt nehme ich mal an das das mit dem Tune M/M auch hinhaut? Dann würde ich mal danach ausschau halten.

   @Bikedude001 
hast ne Nachricht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RaceKing (12. Januar 2013)

Wow, Lapierre scheint ja ein echtes Problem mit den Rahmenbrüchen zu haben  Ist bei jemandem von euch auch schonmal der Rahmen gebrochen? Wenn ja bei welchem Gewicht, bei welcher Fahrweise? Wie ca. 72kg naggisch, da dürfte das normalerweise kein so großes Problem sein, aber es scheint viele zu geben denen der Rahmen schon gebrochen ist. Das wäre natürlich wieder ein Ausschlusskriterium


----------



## JENSeits (12. Januar 2013)

Bei mir ist ein 09er Spicy an der Kettenstrebe (auf Höhe des Schnellspanners) in der Schweißnaht gebrochen. Natürlich diesen Winter und somit außerhalb der Garantie.
Ich hab das Radl mit 110kg Stümperhaft bewegt. Jetzt ists etwas besser bei 95kg. Fahrweise siehe Link in der Signatur 


LG Jens


----------



## bonusheft (12. Januar 2013)

Wieso hattest Du keine Garantie mehr? Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Oder meintest Du Gewährleistung? 

Lapierre bietet fünf Jahre Garantie auf alle Rahmen außer Froggy und DH. Mein Hinterbau war nach 2,5 Jahren auch im Bereich der Kettenstreben gerissen, wurde aber ohne Diskussionen von Lapierre ersetzt.

Übrigens: die Hinterbauten von Spicy und Zesty sind identisch. Jedenfalls ist das bei meinem 2010er Modell so.


----------



## JENSeits (12. Januar 2013)

Das galt ab 2009 nicht mehr meine ich. Jedenfalls hab ich nichts bekommen und durfte selbst bezahlen.
Habe an meinem 209er jetzt ne 2012er Zestystrebe -- das haut hin. Ich denke mal die Hinterbauten sind ziemlich / komplett gleich.


----------



## FireGuy (12. Januar 2013)

Bei den neuen Modellen wirds keine Probleme geben, das waren doch alle 2009 und davor.

Rahmenbrüche kommen halt einfach vor, demnach dürfte man sich kein Radl kaufen


----------



## Exteci (13. Januar 2013)

Da mir leider keiner direkt geantwortet hat...
Wenn ich mir den RS Monarch + hol dann im Tune M/M bei nem Körpergewicht von rund 70-72 kg???


----------



## zwente (13. Januar 2013)

FireGuy schrieb:


> Bei den neuen Modellen wirds keine Probleme geben, das waren doch alle 2009 und davor.
> 
> Rahmenbrüche kommen halt einfach vor, demnach dürfte man sich kein Radl kaufen



2009er Spicy hat definitiv 5 Jahre Garantie aufm Rahmen.


----------



## Badewanne (13. Januar 2013)

mal meins:Fahre mit 110kg cpl.


----------



## Bikedude001 (13. Januar 2013)

RaceKing schrieb:


> Wow, Lapierre scheint ja ein echtes Problem mit den Rahmenbrüchen zu haben  Ist bei jemandem von euch auch schonmal der Rahmen gebrochen? Wenn ja bei welchem Gewicht, bei welcher Fahrweise? Wie ca. 72kg naggisch, da dürfte das normalerweise kein so großes Problem sein, aber es scheint viele zu geben denen der Rahmen schon gebrochen ist. Das wäre natürlich wieder ein Ausschlusskriterium



Es gibt eigentlich nur 2 Stellen an den die Rahmen gebrochen sind:
Bei Modellen 2008 und 2009 sind an einigen die Tretlagergehäuse gerissen, da die Fräsung für die Pressfitschalen zu eng war.
Seit 2010 behoben.
Modelle bis 2011 hatten das Problem dass bei einigen die Kettenstrebe gerissen ist. Die wird aber im Rahmen der 5 jährigen Garantie getauscht.
Die Kettenstrebe seit 2012 ist überarbeitet, seidem habe ich von nichts mehr gehört.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bonusheft (13. Januar 2013)

@RaceKing: Die Entscheidung für oder gegen Lapierre würde ich nicht von den Berichten hier abhängig machen. 

Gerissene Kettenstreben oder Rahmen finden sich bei (fast) jedem Hersteller. Wichtiger ist, was der Hersteller in so einem Fall anbietet. Und da finde ich die fünf Jahre Garantie für ein Bike wie das Spicy schon OK.


----------



## RaceKing (13. Januar 2013)

Ok das klingt schon besser ð Es wÃ¼rde mich aber Ã¤rgern wenn ich mir ein neues Rad kaufe und (Ã¼bertrieben gesagt) hÃ¤tte laufend RahmenbrÃ¼che. Aber es schreiben auch immer nur die die einen Defekt haben. Ich werde wahrscheinlich morgen mal bei @Bikedude001 vorbeifahren und mir die RÃ¤der mal ansehen


----------



## Forcierer. (16. Januar 2013)

gibts schon 2013er Spicys hier im Forum? 
Mich würde interessieren ob das Problem mit der Reifenfreiheit beim 916er gelöst wurde? Past eine 2,4er Rubber Queen rein?


----------



## MK007 (16. Januar 2013)

Beim mir ist auch aktuell ein Riss im 516 Rahmen (2008er). Hab das Rad gebraucht gekauft mit allen Unterlagen und 4 Jahre und 11 Monate auf dem Buckel. Lapierre tauscht den Rahmen aus . Bekomme ein 2013er Model . Bin dann auch gespannt zwecks Reifenfreiheit.


----------



## FireGuy (16. Januar 2013)

boah sowas ist sehr fein und Kulant.

Um was könnte man einen 2009 Spicy 216 Rahmen (also den Froschgrünen) noch losbekommen ohne Dämpfer?


----------



## Darkwing Duck (17. Januar 2013)

2009 gab es noch kein 216, oder? Ich würde mal schätzen, bei gutem Zustand und ein wenig Geduld 400-450 . Ist gerade keine gute Jahreszeit zum verkaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FireGuy (17. Januar 2013)

hm stimmt, müsste ein 2010 sein.  Hab zwar nach 2009 216 gesucht und grüne gefunden aber... 

Nah dann zahlt sichs nicht wirklich aus, fahr ichs lieber tot


----------



## Exteci (17. Januar 2013)

Überlge dir lieber wie du deinen Rahmen so schinden kannst damit er ausgetauscht wird 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9001 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireGuy (17. Januar 2013)

Ich hab den gebraucht gekauft und hab auch nicht die original Rechnung vom ersten Käufer.

Insofern wäre mir ein Rahmenbruch nicht recht, weil dann muss ein neues Bike her

Auf der anderen Seite: dann müsste ein neues Bike her


----------



## lehugo (23. Januar 2013)

hola!

mich würde mal interessieren an was ihr als erstes denkt, wenn ihr ein neues lapierre spicy 516 von 2012 "aufwerten" wolltet...

ich denke da an

laufräder
bashguard
lenker/vorbau
bremsen
etc. pp

um es noch ein 
a) wenig abfahrtslastiger 
b) subjektiv stylischer
c) hochwertiger
dastehen zu lassen

greetz.


----------



## 6TiWon (24. Januar 2013)

hallo, wenn du soviel an einem neuen bike ändern willst um es sagen wir mal auffahrtsbesser zu machen, hast du def. das falsche gekauft. wäre ein zesty die bessere wahl. das einzige was sinn macht ist eine variostütze und eine kefü. und natürlich RAW...


----------



## Bikedude001 (24. Januar 2013)

lehugo schrieb:


> hola!
> 
> mich würde mal interessieren an was ihr als erstes denkt, wenn ihr ein neues lapierre spicy 516 von 2012 "aufwerten" wolltet...
> 
> ...


Superleichte, stabile und gut aussehende Laufräder z.B. Stans ZTR Flow mit Hope Naben, CX Ray Speichen und Alu Nippel. Spart fast 400g.
... und eine leichte Kassette : nochmal 150g
ne anständige Variostütze wäre auch nicht verkehrt. Die Originalen halten nicht lange und sind bleischwer.
Das wären so die ersten Teile die ich pers. tauschen würde.


----------



## lehugo (24. Januar 2013)

nee...nicht dass ihr mich falsch versteht.

ich habe mir das bike gekauft..konnte aber aus bestimmten gründen noch nicht fahren und möchte einfach nur so aus interesse mal erfahren was da noch so möglich ist, bzw. überhaupt sinn macht! oder vielleicht einfach nur besser aussieht (stichwort bashguard)

ich habe erst einmal nicht vor alles zu tauschen..
so wie der bikedude das beschrieben hat. diese informationen finde ich gut...

achso: die "ab-werk" sattelstütze hab ich auch sofort gg ne ks getauscht


----------



## DonBastiano (29. Januar 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich würde gerne bei meinem Spicy von 2010 langsam an die Gewichtsreduzierung gehen.

Auf dem Plan steht als erstes ein leichterer Laufradsatz und leichtere Pedale.

Aktuell sind die serienmäßigen Alex FR30 32 H mit M525, LP 20mm Nabe montiert.

Weiß einer von euch zufällig das Gewicht des Laufradsatzes? Mein Radl ist im Moment etwas weit entfernt von mir und ich komme selber in nächster Zeit nicht dazu nachzuwiegen. Die google Recherche hat leider wenig gebracht...

Viele Grüße
Basti


----------



## 6TiWon (29. Januar 2013)

auf dem 2013 spicy 316 sind meines wissens immer noch die alex fr 30 verbaut. kannst du evtl. bei jedem lapierre händler bestimmt nachfragen, falls hier keiner infos hat. ich hab bei meinem bike direkt ca. 300 g eingespart mit hope-naben und spank subrosa. dude hat oben aber schon mal was dazu geschrieben.

spank spike pedale (400 g/paar) sind bei mir dann beim nächsten umrüsten dran...


----------



## Bikedude001 (30. Januar 2013)

DonBastiano schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich würde gerne bei meinem Spicy von 2010 langsam an die Gewichtsreduzierung gehen.
> 
> ...



Die FR 30 mit der Deore (M525) Nabe wiegen c.a. 2100g / Satz.
Ein Satz Stans ZTR Flow mit Sapim CX-Ray und Hope Pro 2 wiegt c.a. 1700g.
Kassette tauschen muss auch sein, da kannst du locker nochmal über 100g sparen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christian_85 (30. Januar 2013)

Moin, ich bin etwas verwirrt bei den Größenangaben des Spicy. http://www.bikes-lapierre.de/mtb/big-mountain-dirt/spicy/spicy-316#onglets dort wird die ST length in 40,43 und 48cm angegeben. 
Jetz find ich in Shops immer wieder Größenangaben von 46 bzw 50cm. Unterscheidet sich die ST length von 2012 und 2013? 

Gruß


----------



## Bikedude001 (31. Januar 2013)

Die Geometrien haben sich 2013 etwas geändert. Auch die ST Länge. Der 916 Carbonrahmen hat zusätzlich noch eine andere Sitzrohrlänge als die Alurahmen.


----------



## Christian_85 (31. Januar 2013)

Wieder ein bischen schlauer, Danke. Könnte man dann sagen ein 2012 L./50cm ist kongruent mit einem 2013 in L./48cm? 
Oder dann lieber ein 46er 2012 nehmen bei 1.86 und 88er SL? Was hat sich denn geändert die bb height?

Gruß


----------



## 3ride (31. Januar 2013)

2012               
         S     M     L      
ST     42    46    50    
TT     575  595   615 
HA     66
SA     72
RC     425
HT     115  130   140  
BB     10

2013 (alu)
S     M      L
ST 40    43     48 
 TT 565   590   615
HA 66
SA 73,5
RC 430
HT 120   135   145
BB     10


Greez
3ride


----------



## Christian_85 (31. Januar 2013)

Vielen Dank! Muss wohl das 13 her.


----------



## RaceKing (1. Februar 2013)

Hallo, hat schon jemand ein 2013er Spicy? Ist da der Sitzwinkel steil genug um bequem bergauf fahren zu können? Viele haben mittlerweile um die 75°, das Spicy hat "nur" 73,5°. Macht sich das negativ bemerkbar? Mein aktuelles Rad hat durch eine längere Gabel (die ich nach Absprache mit dem Hersteller eingebaut habe) einen Sitzwinkel von ungefähr 71,5°, das fährt sich bergauf nicht mehr so angenehm. Mein Rad hat allerdings auch nur 115mm Federweg am Heck, daher die Befürchtung das das Spicy durch den Mehrfederweg tiefer einsinkt und dadurch änhlich flach wird


----------



## schwabi1 (1. Februar 2013)

Durch die langen kettenstreben passt das super.
Der sitzwinkel allein bestimmt ja nicht die bergaufqualitäten.

Lg


----------



## rsantos (3. Februar 2013)

Ich denke dass es relativ zum Körperbau ist.
Ich bin 183 cm und die Größe L gekauft. Der Vorbau war zu kurz und habe es ändern lassen auf 75er, nun fährt sich der Spicy sehr bequem.
Bergauf gibt es nix zu meckern, das Ding ist top. Die Kettenstreben beim Spicy sind übrigens nicht lang sondern eher kurz.
Der Spicy sollte natürlich korrekt eingestellt sein, das SAG System kann man nicht alleine einstellen, während der Fahrer drauf sitzt,muss eine zweite Person den Dämpfer einstellen, dann sollten hinten nicht einsacken.


----------



## RaceKing (3. Februar 2013)

Danke für die Antworten, ich werde mir wahrscheiblich das Spicy zulegen  Ich bin knappe 1,70 und will es mir in Größe M kaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 6TiWon (3. Februar 2013)

solltest evtl. auch mal über einen rahmen in s nachdenken. aber an sonsten sehr gute wahl. wie rasantos schon geschrieben hat: bergauf wirklich top


----------



## Bymike (3. Februar 2013)

Ich bin 1,74 groß und fahre einen S-Rahmen. Größer sollte er wirklich nicht sein!


----------



## schwabi1 (3. Februar 2013)

Ich hab zwar das Zesty, aber die bikes sind ja nahezu gleich.
Bei 174 finde ich größe S für touren zu klein.
Vor allem kommt bei vielen noch ein kürzerer Vorbau dran.
Ich bin knapp 180cm SL 86cm und fahre ein L mit 60mm vorbau.

Lg


----------



## RaceKing (3. Februar 2013)

Ich habe gerade nochmal nachgemessen, ich habe eine Sitzlänge von 81cm. Ich bin den S und den M Rahmen schon Probe gerollt. Auf dem M habe ich mich wohlgefühlt, S wäre mir auf Touren wie @schwabi1 sagt eigentlich auch zu gedrungen


----------



## MK007 (3. Februar 2013)

Hallo,

habe ein Spicy 516 2013er in Gr. M und passt perfekt bei meiner Größe von 1,80 . Davor hatte ich auch ein Spicy 516 von 2008 in Gr.M und passte ebenso. Den steileren Sitzwinkel ist spürbar zum "älteren" Modell.

Gruß
Markus


----------



## RaceKing (3. Februar 2013)

@MK007 Ok, aber du sitzt dann schon ziemlich gedrungen auf dem Rad oder? Da ich viele Touren fahre wollte ich auch eine etwas langstreckentaugliche Position haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MK007 (3. Februar 2013)

Gedrungen sitzt ich nicht auf dem Spicy obwohl ich einen 60mm Vorbau habe. Die Sattelstütze hat ein leichten Versatz (Offset) nach hinten. Ich fahre auch überwiegend Touren und da gibts keine Schwierigkeiten`mit "Gasgeben". Und Bergab hast du kein Problem mit einem zu langen Oberrohr.
Ein L Rahmen wird im Forum meistens mit einer Größe ab ca. 1,85 als brauchbar beschrieben.


----------



## jr.tobi87 (3. Februar 2013)

Weiß jemand wie die Sram Umwerfer am Spicy montiert werden? Ist das so richtig wie auf dem 2. Bild?

Umwerfer ist ein S3 / Low Direct Mount / Bottom pull wie bei Lapierre auf der Homepage.


----------



## Eiler (10. Februar 2013)

Hallo,

fahre ein 2010er Spicy, Rahmengröße M bei 1,88m Körpergröße, ganz kurzer Vorbau. Bin auch schon Größe L gefahren. Fahre viel schwierige Strecken mit Trialabschnitten aber auch Touren so bis ca. 50 km. Auf dem M fühle ich beudeutend sicherer.


----------



## tebis (10. Februar 2013)

Eiler schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> fahre ein 2010er Spicy, Rahmengröße M bei 1,88m Körpergröße, ganz kurzer Vorbau. Bin auch schon Größe L gefahren. Fahre viel schwierige Strecken mit Trialabschnitten aber auch Touren so bis ca. 50 km. Auf dem M fühle ich beudeutend sicherer.



Bei mir umgedreht. 2010er Spicy 916 in L bei Körpergröße 190cm. M fand ich zu klein, L passt perfekt 

Gruß

tebis


----------



## Dr.Valentino (11. Februar 2013)

Hallo lapierre Gemeinde. 
Ich wollte mir ein Spicy oder Zesty holen ab bj 2009-2011. Ist es möglich da ein LRS 27,5 Zoll einzubauen und ohne Probleme beim fahren zu haben. Um das Vorderrad mache ich mir keine Sorgen, aber hinten!!!


----------



## JansonJanson (13. Februar 2013)

tebis schrieb:


> Bei mir umgedreht. 2010er Spicy 916 in L bei Körpergröße 190cm. M fand ich zu klein, L passt perfekt
> 
> Gruß
> 
> tebis



also ich habe mich aufm L Spicy immer zusammengedrückt gefühlt ... 
187cm groß, und ca. 96cm Schrittlänge.

Jetzt aufm Rune v2 in XL


----------



## Lainserver3000 (13. Februar 2013)

R.I.P. Lapierre Spicy 516 2009

gerissen an einigen Stellen u das ohne damit große Sprünge gemacht zu haben 

Die neuen Rahmen scheinen aber jetzt besser zu halten!
Sehr positiv zu erwähnen der schnelle u super Rahmentausch sogar ein 916er Rahmen hab ich bekommen.Auch die nicht mehr passenden Teile wurden mit geliefert wie z.B. neuer Laufradsatz (wegen Steckachse hinten) neues Tretlager und neuer Steuersatz.


----------



## Lainserver3000 (13. Februar 2013)

Zum Glück hatte ich Rahmenfarbe weiß da sieht man besonders gut die Risse ( können auch Lackrisse gewesen sein) aber wer überprüft das schon nach.


----------



## MK007 (13. Februar 2013)

Lainserver3000 schrieb:


> R.I.P. Lapierre Spicy 516 2009
> 
> gerissen an einigen Stellen u das ohne damit große Sprünge gemacht zu haben
> 
> ...



Was für ein Bj. ist der Rahmen?


----------



## MK007 (13. Februar 2013)

Habs gelesen, ein 2009 , Was für ein Modell ist dein neues (916er)? Ein 2013 oder 2012?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lainserver3000 (13. Februar 2013)

Und wer jetzt denkt ich wiege 150Kg irrt sich .... 82Kg im Moment


----------



## Lainserver3000 (13. Februar 2013)

ein 2011er war es .Denn die Garantie auf den selben Rahmen gilt nur 2 Jahre !!!!! Gesammtgarantie aber 5 Jahre!!!
Nach den 2 Jahren darf Lapierre dem Kunden einfach irgend eins geben. Meist aber das bessere Modell und natürlich dann Rahmen die übrig sind


----------



## JansonJanson (13. Februar 2013)

Lainserver3000 schrieb:


> R.I.P. Lapierre Spicy 516 2009
> 
> gerissen an einigen Stellen u das ohne damit große Sprünge gemacht zu haben
> 
> ...



und wieder eins ... 

aber super das Du nen neuen Rahmen bekommen hast


----------



## MK007 (16. Februar 2013)

Wer könnte mir ein Bild über die hintere Radaufnahme von einem Spicy mit Steckachse zusenden? Habe einen Austauschrahmen Modell 2013 bekommen mit einer speziellen Adapterlösung damit ein "normaler" Schnellspannhinterrad in die Steckachsenaufnahme passt. Nun sieht meine "Adapterlösung" nicht unbedingt für Enduroeinsätze aus, und möchte mit einer Originalen Aufnahme vergleichen.

Gruß
Markus


----------



## Freizeit-biker (17. Februar 2013)

Kannst du von der Adapter Lösung mal ein paar Fotos mchen?
Momentan fiele mir da kein vernünftiger Konstruktionsansatz für ein.

Gruss Uwe


----------



## 6TiWon (17. Februar 2013)

@MK007: sihe mal mein album. vtl. ist ws dabei, was dir weiterhilft.
gruss und vill spaas mit dem neuen...


----------



## MK007 (17. Februar 2013)

Anbei hab ich von jeder Seite ein Bild zwecks "Spezialaufnahme". Auf der Bremsenseite ist der Einsatz zum herausnehmen. Das Schaltauge (Bild) entspricht auch nicht dem Originalen soweit bin ich schon. Auf der Schaltaugenseite lastet das gesamte Gewicht auf dem Schaltauge das mitr zwei 4mm Schräubchen befestigt ist.


----------



## 6TiWon (17. Februar 2013)

hallo mk007:
welches gesamtgewicht soll deiner meinung nach auf der schraube liegen? die belastung liegt doch eindeutig auf den schwarzen einsätzen/linke seite: auf der kleinen verdickung für die aufnahme des einsatzes im rahmen. rechte schaltaugenseite: in dem ring, der im rahmen komplett eingestzt ist und durch die zustellschraube von unten fixiert ist.

durch den zug der kette ist ein minimales drehmoment auf dem schaft der schraube(n), da das schaltauge nicht direkt im rahmen integriert ist. ist aber zu vernachlässigen. passt schon so. gruss


----------



## MK007 (17. Februar 2013)

6TiWon schrieb:


> hallo mk007:
> welches gesamtgewicht soll deiner meinung nach auf der schraube liegen? die belastung liegt doch eindeutig auf den schwarzen einsätzen/linke seite: auf der kleinen verdickung für die aufnahme des einsatzes im rahmen. rechte schaltaugenseite: in dem ring, der im rahmen komplett eingestzt ist und durch die zustellschraube von unten fixiert ist.
> 
> durch den zug der kette ist ein minimales drehmoment auf dem schaft der schraube(n), da das schaltauge nicht direkt im rahmen integriert ist. ist aber zu vernachlässigen. passt schon so. gruss



Hallo 6TiWon,
die linke Seite macht mir auch keinen Kopf sondern die andere Seite. Die Achse vom Laufrad liegt "nur" auf dem angeschraubten Schaltauge auf mehr nicht. Kommen jetzt Schläge beim Fahren von unten oder Sprünge, wird dementsprechend (bin ich der Meinung) das Schaltauge belastet bzw. die zwei Befestigungsschrauben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 6TiWon (17. Februar 2013)

hallo, der bolzen/schnellspannachse liegt doch nicht auf dem schaltauge auf, sondern nur in dem durch die festststellschraube gehaltenem einsatz. der durchmesser des einsatzes ist doch nur ein bisschen grösser als die schnellspannachse und dier dm des schaltauges ist doch viel grösser.

die spannachse hat doch am schaft aussen ein aussengewinde, an dem eine art aufsatz (mit innengewinde) aufgeschraubt wird

der schnellspanner selbst berührt das schaltauge doch nur über spannung (an der rasterung am schaltauge) von aussen und drückt diesen gegen den rahmen. mach mal nochmal ein bild mit dem bolzen/schnellspanner mit und ohne den aufgeschraubten aufsatz.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (17. Februar 2013)

Das Ganze Sytem "stützt" sich an für sich nirgnds an, sondern wird durch die Vorspannkraft des Schnellspanners durch Reibung zwichen Stirnseite der Nabe und den Innenseiten der Ausfllenden gehalten. Die Anschläge sind mehr oder weniger nur als  Zentierung des Rades im Rahmen zu verstehen. 
Bin zwar kein Maschbauer, aber Schraubeverbindungen werden, soweit ich dass in Erinnerung habe nur ganz selten auf scheren gerechnet, sondern überwiegend auf Reibung. 

Die ganze Konstruktion wird schon halten, nur die exakte Ausrichtung der Nabe im Rahmen wird wohl nicht so richtig präzise sein. 
Hast du Probleme, das Rad so einzusetzen, dass die Scheiben schleiffrei läuft? 

Wenns funktioniert, dann kannst du das getrost so fahren. Ein stabiler Schnellspanner (Shimano XT oder XTR, DT RWS) bringen viel Vorspannkraft auf zund sorgen für mehr Stabilität des Hinterbaus. 

Ich würde aber auf kurz oder Lang die Umrüstung auf eine 142mm Nabe einplanen. Den Stabilitätsgewinn einer Steckachse würde ich nicht verschenken wollen.


----------



## Bikedude001 (18. Februar 2013)

Hab im Laden noch einige rote 142mm Naben von 2011er Spicys rumliegen. B.z.w. komplett daraus gebaute Laufräder die ich zu einem schmalen Kurs abtreten könnte.
Bei Intresse scheib mir am besten ne Mail oder Pn.
Die Naben sind auch schon auf Stahlfreilauf umgerüstet, also nicht die Modelle, die ständig auseinandergeflogen sind.
Die Selbstbaulösung ist maschinenbautechnisch gesehen schon ziemlich murks, da die Nabe in keine Passung sitzt, schätze dass die verrutschen wird.


----------



## MK007 (20. Februar 2013)

Hallo,

erst mal besten Dank für eure Unterstützung (zähl jetzt nicht jeden einzeln auf ) . War jetzt zufällig noch bei einem Lapi- Händler (ist halt 60 km entfernt) wo ich die Aufnahme mal genauer angeschaut habe. Sieht eigentlich nicht viel anders aus wie bei meiner "Speziallösung". Also ist demnach mein Thema abgehackt.

Gruß
Markus


----------



## Gh0st_Rid3r (20. Februar 2013)

Hallo

hab Interesse an dem Spicy 516 ´13!! Hat sich die Geometrie in den letzten 2-3 jahren wesentlich verändert? Hab leider nur die möglichkeit ein etwas älteres Modell Probe zu fahren!

Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## F99 (21. Februar 2013)

Gh0st_Rid3r schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> hab Interesse an dem Spicy 516 ´13!! Hat sich die Geometrie in den letzten 2-3 jahren wesentlich verändert? Hab leider nur die möglichkeit ein etwas älteres Modell Probe zu fahren!
> 
> Danke für eure Hilfe



Ich fahre seit Anfang des Jahres ein 916 Spicy.
Der SW ist steiler geworden dadurch kein treten von hinten und es fährt sich wirklich super!
Kaufen!!

Dank noch mal bikedude001


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansonJanson (22. Februar 2013)

F99 schrieb:


> Ich fahre seit Anfang des Jahres ein 916 Spicy.
> Der SW ist steiler geworden dadurch kein treten von hinten und es fährt sich wirklich super!
> Kaufen!!
> 
> Dank noch mal bikedude001



funktioniert bis zu einer bestimmten Größe, 
um so weiter der Sattel raus kommt, um so weiter sitzt man auch hinten.
Ist schon besser geworden zu meinem alten ´08er, könnt aber für meinen Gescmack noch steiler sein.


----------



## Bymike (23. Februar 2013)

Welche Reifen Fahrt ihr denn Momentan am Spicy? 

Bereite meines gerade auf die Saison vor. 

Momentan fahre ich vorn den Maxxis Ardent 2.4 exo, hinten einen Fat Albert. 
Nun überlege ich, mir für vorne den Maxxis Minion (1-Ply in 2.5 60a Mischung) zu besorgen und den Ardent nach hinten zu verlegen. 

Wird diese Kombination zu zäh rollen? Mein Spicy muss für alles herhalten und ich habe Angst, dass ein Mountain King II für Hinten einfach zu schwach auf der Brust wäre.


----------



## Stresshormon (23. Februar 2013)

Ich fahre den Continental Rubber Queen 2,4, bis auf das Gewicht bin ich sehr zufrieden


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (23. Februar 2013)

Ardent hinten fahre ich auch. Rollt für meine Begriffe sehr gut, hat aber seine Grenzen beim Grip, besonders wenn die erste Hälfte vom Profil weg ist. Wird dann ein wenig rutschiger hinten,  aber die Queen gleicht das vorne wieder aus. Damit fahre ich das ganze Jahr über bei (fast) allen Wetterlagen hier in der Pfalz.


----------



## FireGuy (23. Februar 2013)

Früher 2.4 Rubberqueen, die ist aber zu ballonartig

aktuell:
Minion F 2.5 Supertacky exo tubeless vorne 
Minion F 2.5 60a exo tubeless hinten , 

voriges Jahr ganze Season mit einem ur alten Highroller I 2.35 + latexschläuche gefahren, und nur einen Durchschlag.

Dem Spicy is eh wurscht was hinten drauf is, vorne will ich nie wieder einen anderen Reifen, fahr die Combo rund ums Jahr (auch bei -°C)

Sobald man bei längeren Touren unterwegs ist, hat man so viel Zeug im Rucksack, das jeglichte Vorteile durch leicht rollende Reifen hinfällig sind imho, da hab ich lieber massig Reserven beim runterfahren


----------



## hdh (23. Februar 2013)

FireGuy schrieb:


> Früher 2.4 Rubberqueen, die ist aber zu ballonartig




Was spricht dagegen?


----------



## FireGuy (23. Februar 2013)

Ich bin sie lange und gerne gefahren, gefühlt hat der Minion aber mehr Traktion, vorallem bei nassen Steinen und lässt sich genauer fahren, weil er eben nicht so breit baut.


----------



## tebis (23. Februar 2013)

Rubber Queen UST, hinten 2,4, vorn 2,2

Einfach mein Lieblingsreifen


----------



## vitaminc (24. Februar 2013)

> Rubber Queen UST, hinten 2,4, vorn 2,2



Ich erkenne den Sinn nicht, warum Du den schwer-rollenden 2.4er hinten hast, und die 2.2 (deutlich weniger Rollwiderstand) Vorne fährst ?


----------



## tebis (24. Februar 2013)

Einfach mal ausprobieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freizeit-biker (24. Februar 2013)

Das hab ich schon. Zwar am Zesty, aber das wird eh mehr Enduro als AM mässig bewegt.
Vorn von 2.2 auf 2.4 gewechselt. --> Ein ganz anderes Grip Niveau.
Hinten nachgezogen, kaum Unerschied.
Fazit: Vorn 2.4 Hinten 2.2. Der braucht dann hinten aber 0.4 statt 0.2 bar mehr Druck als vorn sonst gibts bei mir Durchschläge.


----------



## vitaminc (24. Februar 2013)

> Fazit: Vorn 2.4 Hinten 2.2. Der braucht dann hinten aber 0.4 statt 0.2 bar mehr Druck als vorn sonst gibts bei mir Durchschläge.



Das könnte beim UST-Reifen anders sein.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (24. Februar 2013)

Dann aber nur der richtige UST Reifen. Der 2.4 black chili taugt mit Milch bei Durchchlägen ganz und gar nicht. Dilch blubberte lustig raus. Von Abdichten keine Spur. Den 2.2 hab ich erst gar nicht dicht bekommen.
Ich fahr wieder mit Schlauch.

Gruss Uwe


----------



## vitaminc (24. Februar 2013)

@Freizeit-biker
Klar, nur UST ist UST, alles andere ist TubelessReady oder eben garnix 

Die RQ 2.2 UST war bei mir auf Anhieb dicht. Ich schätze die neue RQ 2013 wird aufjedenfall Tubeless-Ready sein.

Mountain King und X-King sind in der Protection Variante schon 2012 entsprechend Tubeless-Ready gewesen, sind bei mir auf Anhieb auch dicht gewesen.

Bei der Montage hilft es manchmal auch, erst nen Schlauch reinzuziehen, aufpumpen, Schlauch wieder raus, aufpumpen, Luft wieder raus, Dichtmilch rein, wieder aufpumpen, und dann die bekannte Schütteltechnik anwenden 

Bislang habe ich jeden Reifen dicht bekommen. Bei Dichtmilch greife ich grundsätzlich zu NoTubes, die funktioniert und dichtet auch vernünftig.


----------



## -=DasBo=- (24. Februar 2013)

Hi Leute...

the next 09er 516er R.I.P 
bei umbauarbeiten an den ritzeln vorne entdeckt, hatte immer wieder mal nachgesehen ob ich was entdecke, 
aber der riss (ritzelseite) saß so versteckt das ich ihn nicht früher entdeckt habe...

 TL:
	


laut aussage von meinem händler bekomm ich nen 2013er 516er rahmen, nur leider noch nicht da... 

worum es mir eigentlich geht ist, ich wollte mir demnächst nen neuen satz laufräder für mein 09er 516er holen,
anfangs wollte ich mir die Subrosa holen, bin dann aber auf die 35er Spike umgeschwenkt und hatte mich auch 
drauf eingeschossen...

hab dann die letzten tage nochmal nach erfahrungsberichten von der spike gesucht und bin hier im Thread auf ein
paar Aussagen gestossen das die Spike overkill für's Spicy wären und nun bin ich wieder am hin und her überlegen welche
es nun werden sollen doch die Subrosa oder doch die Spike, ich hoffe mal ihr könnt mir mit euren meinungen etwas weiter helfen...!?

konfig der laufräder hätte so aussehen sollen:
schwarze spike, scharze speichen, rote alu nippel, naben von acros .75er in rot

nen schönen sonntag noch....

gruss DasBo...


----------



## vitaminc (24. Februar 2013)

@-=DasBo=-
Warum Overkill bei der Spike?

Wenn es unbedingt Spank sein muss und dich das Mehrgewicht gegenüber Subrosa von schätzungsweise 160g nicht stört, hast Du mit der Spike ne Felge mit sehr viel Reserven und einer Maulweite auf der Du quasi alles an breiten Reifen montieren kannst.

Ansonsten: ZTR FlowEX wäre auch ne Option. Angeblich nicht ganz so steif wie die Spank, aber deutlich leichter und ausreichende 25,5mm Maulweite. Für Enduro/FR-Lite sicher ausreichend!


----------



## FireGuy (24. Februar 2013)

schade, dass anscheinend jetzt bei manchen Modellen die Lebensspanne erreicht ist. Auf der anderen Seite: wenns gegen neue getauscht werden ist das ja auch nicht schlecht.

Hat eigentlich jemand mal einen neuen Rahmen bei Riss bekommen wo er keine Rechnung hatte und nicht Erstbesitzer war?


----------



## tebis (24. Februar 2013)

vitaminc schrieb:


> @Freizeit-biker
> Klar, nur UST ist UST, alles andere ist TubelessReady oder eben garnix
> 
> Die RQ 2.2 UST war bei mir auf Anhieb dicht. Ich schätze die neue RQ 2013 wird aufjedenfall Tubeless-Ready sein.
> ...



Ich meinte die UST-Version. Die ersten Rubber Queen waren bei mir auch undicht. Test in der Badewanne zeigte ganz viele kleine Blasen. Ich habe Conti damals angeschrieben und nach Rücksprache die beiden Decken eingeschickt. Conti hat beide anstandslos getauscht

Als Dichtmittel benutze ich Schwalbe Doc Blue und bis jetzt habe ich keine Problem. Aber letztlich hat ja jeder seine persönlichen Vorlieben. 

Gruß

tebis


----------



## MK007 (25. Februar 2013)

FireGuy schrieb:


> schade, dass anscheinend jetzt bei manchen Modellen die Lebensspanne erreicht ist. Auf der anderen Seite: wenns gegen neue getauscht werden ist das ja auch nicht schlecht.
> 
> Hat eigentlich jemand mal einen neuen Rahmen bei Riss bekommen wo er keine Rechnung hatte und nicht Erstbesitzer war?



Ich zwar der "Zweitbesitzer" aber mit Rechnung vom Vorgänger. Der Umtausch ging recht schnell (1 Woche inkl. Umbauarbeiten) und unkomliziert.

Gruß
Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikedude001 (25. Februar 2013)

@DasBo : Finde Spike auch ziemlicher Overkill für eigentlich jedes Rad ausser DH bei über 100kg Fahreregewicht.
Subrosa sind ne gute Wahl, oder Spike Evo Race ( 2mm schmäler als die Subrosa aber nur 490 g pro Felge).
Oder Flow Ex, sind erstklassige Felgen.
Wir verbauen immer Hope Naben. Die sind leicht, sehr haltbar, kein Fernost und du bekommst jedes Einzelteil als Ersatz.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (25. Februar 2013)

Wenn Flow, dann lieber die Alte, nicht die EX. Der Unterschied an Breite ist Marginal. Aber beim Felgenhorn sind sie noch mal ein Stück niedriger geworden. Wenn der Durchmesser des Reifenwulst gross ausfällt und man mit niedrigen Luftdrücken fährt, dann besteht die Gefahr dass der Reifen aus der Felge springt. 

Hope Naben sind zwar gut und preiswert, aber die Geräuschkulisse des Freilaufs. Ich finds in einer Gruppe schon eine Zumutung, wenn man neben oder hinter einer Hope Nabe her fährt.


----------



## vitaminc (25. Februar 2013)

> Wenn Flow, dann lieber die Alte, nicht die EX. Der Unterschied an Breite ist Marginal.



Flow: 22,6mm und FlowEX: 25.5mm. Finde ich nicht gerade "marginal".



> Wenn der Durchmesser des Reifenwulst gross ausfällt und man mit niedrigen Luftdrücken fährt, dann besteht die Gefahr dass der Reifen aus der Felge springt.



Ich schätze dass ist zu selten bisher passiert, als das man hier tatsächlich von einem möglichen Problem sprechen könnte.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (25. Februar 2013)

Ich hab vor ein paar Tagen mal die Beiden Felgen zusammen in der Hand gehabt. Das schaute ganz und gar nicht nach 3mm aus. Die Felgen musste man schon Horn an Horn legen, damit man den Unterschied sehen konnte.


----------



## -=DasBo=- (25. Februar 2013)

Hi Leute...

Danke schon mal für euere Antworten... 



> Warum Overkill bei der Spike?
> 
> Wenn es unbedingt Spank sein muss und dich das Mehrgewicht gegenüber Subrosa von schätzungsweise 160g nicht stört,
> hast Du mit der Spike ne Felge mit sehr viel Reserven und einer Maulweite auf der Du quasi alles an breiten Reifen montieren kannst.



Overkill war ja nicht meine Aussage/ Meinung, sondern einiger hier im Thread...
Es muss nicht unbedingt Spank sein...! und das Gewicht würde mich so nicht mal stören da ich mit den Spike 
sogar noch minimal leichter bin wie mit meinem aktuellen Satz der bei ca. 2100g (mit 22mm Innenweite) liegt...



> Finde Spike auch ziemlicher Overkill für eigentlich jedes Rad ausser DH bei über 100kg Fahreregewicht.
> Subrosa sind ne gute Wahl, oder Spike Evo Race ( 2mm schmäler als die Subrosa aber nur 490 g pro Felge).
> Oder Flow Ex, sind erstklassige Felgen.



die Flow EX sind bestimmt gut und leicht, nur für das Gebotene finde ich sie einfach zu teuer...



> Hope Naben sind zwar gut und preiswert, aber die Geräuschkulisse des Freilaufs. Ich finds in einer Gruppe schon eine Zumutung,
> wenn man neben oder hinter einer Hope Nabe her fährt.



und genau deswegen sind für mich die Hope Naben keine Alternative...!

Gruss DasBo


----------



## FireGuy (25. Februar 2013)

-=DasBo=- schrieb:


> und genau deswegen sind für mich die Hope Naben keine Alternative...!
> 
> Gruss DasBo



Ohne da jetzt wie ein Feilscher klingen zu wollen: die Switch Naben kann sind quasi lautlos, wenn man jedes Jahr ein wenig Fett in den Freilauf schmiert.

Mit einem Shadow Plus schaltwerk ist man im silent stealth mode 

Ich würds bei jedem neuen LRS wieder nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vitaminc (25. Februar 2013)

> die Flow EX sind bestimmt gut und leicht, nur für das Gebotene finde ich sie einfach zu teuer...



Naja, ne steife und zugleich haltbare Tubeless-Felge mit Maulweite 25,5mm und 490g darf ruhig was kosten. Außerdem kommt es darauf an, wo man die Felge kauft, und ob Einzeln oder gleich beim Laufradbauer der die Dinger eh zu anderen Konditionen einkauft. Ne gute Alternative wäre auch die Funworks AmRide 25: http://www.actionsports.de/de/Laufr...-Amride-25-Laufradsatz-26er-1790g::51964.html oder ne Track Mack Evo, die mehr Reserven hat als die AmRide 25.



> Hope Naben sind zwar gut und preiswert, aber die Geräuschkulisse des Freilaufs. Ich finds in einer Gruppe schon eine Zumutung,
> wenn man neben oder hinter einer Hope Nabe her fährt.



Ach, mich stört die Lautstärke nicht, und die anderen auch nicht. Bergauf hört man den Freilauf eh nicht und bergab einfach schneller als die anderen fahren, dann wissen die anderen wenigstens wo Du bist, wenn sie dich aus den Augen verloren haben  - aber ist halt Geschmackssache!


----------



## flatrider (28. Februar 2013)

Nach drei Jahren mit Trek bin ich jetzt auch auf Lapierre umgestiegen 





zu den Flow EX: fahr sie seid fünf Jahren, den aktuellen Satz seid drei Jahren und bin mehr als zufrieden damit.


----------



## janus_7 (28. Februar 2013)

Möchte ein 2012er 516er mit einer RS Reverb nachrüsten. Ist im Rahmen eine Führung für das Innenverlegen des Zugs drinne oder wirds fummelig ?


----------



## vitaminc (28. Februar 2013)

> zu den Flow EX: fahr sie seid fünf Jahren, den aktuellen Satz seid drei Jahren und bin mehr als zufrieden damit.


Du verwechselt das mit der Flow ?
Die Flow EX gibt es noch keine 5 Jahre.


----------



## flatrider (28. Februar 2013)

oh ja stimmt, hab die flow

zur reverb: ja es gibt eine führung


----------



## janus_7 (28. Februar 2013)

Danke : )


----------



## dettiautos (28. Februar 2013)

Hallo,

Habe mir gerade einen 2012 spicy 516 Rahmen gekauft.
Kann mit jemand Detailfotos von der Zugverlegung, vor allem am Umwerfer schicken. Wäre sehr hilfreich. um so mehr infos um so besser. Gilbtest vielleicht sonst was was ich beachten muss?

Gruß

Dettiautos


----------



## 6TiWon (1. März 2013)

flatrider schrieb:


> oh ja stimmt, hab die flow
> 
> zur reverb: ja es gibt eine führung


aber nur am unterrohr . nicht im sitzrohr. also eine rs stealth geht nicht

 @ dettiautos: siehe mal in mein album. vtl. ist da was dabeu für dich...


----------



## flatrider (1. März 2013)

6TiWon schrieb:


> aber nur am unterrohr . nicht im sitzrohr. also eine rs stealth geht nicht
> 
> @ dettiautos: siehe mal in mein album. vtl. ist da was dabeu für dich...



also bei mir ist sogar ein führungsdraht durch das sitzrohr für die stealth drin.


----------



## 6TiWon (1. März 2013)

bei den carbon-rahmen ist die zugführung eine andere als bei den alumodellen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek88 (2. März 2013)

Hallo miteinander,
ich möchte mir in nächster Zeit ein bergauftaugliches Bike aufbauen.
Da ich mit meinem Downhillbike von Lapierre super zufrieden bin, schau ich erst garnicht woanders.
Jetzt bin ich ein bisschen unentschlossen ob Spicy oder Zesty.
Ich will halt den berg gut hochkommen und runter solls auch noch fetzen.
Und kann mir eventuell jemand sagen, wo ich den Framekit vom Spicy bekomme und was der kostet. Ich finde da nichts.
Danke und Grüße 
Dennis


----------



## vitaminc (2. März 2013)

@trek88
Wenn kein Park, dann kann man auch zum Zesty greifen, nur leider gibt es da keinen Framekit 

Das Spicy hat mehr Hinterbaufederweg, demnach etwas mehr Reserven bergab, außerdem gibts ne offizielle Bikepark-Freigabe auf den Rahmen, wenn mich nicht alles täuscht.

Preis für das Framekit würde mich auch interessieren, auch wenn ich auf das 2014er warten möchte..


----------



## trek88 (2. März 2013)

Der Grund warum ich unentschlossen bin ist halt, das meiner Meinung nach des DH und des Spicy vom Einsatzzweck sehr nah beieinander liegen.
Allerdings will ich halt eigentlich nur wegen der Abfahrt erstmal rauffahren.
Des geht halt mit´m Downhiller nicht.
Und beim Zesty hab ich halt Bedenken, dass die Abfahrt damit nicht soviel Spaß macht.
Und die Sache mit dem Framekit macht´s Spicy halt zusätzlich interessant.


----------



## vitaminc (2. März 2013)

@trek88
Hm, ich würde behaupten, das Froggy ist dem DH näher als das Spicy. Das Spicy ist schon ne gute Allroundwaffe, das Zesty aber genauso, da der Rahmen nahezu identisch ist, bis auf der Umlenkhebel. D.h. man könnte das Zesty auch als Spicy umbauen und fahren. Ich würde gleich zum Spicy greifen, da biste insgesamt flexibler, kommste genauso die Berge hoch, außerdem gibts ein Framekit. Ich bin zum Glück geheilt von jeglichen Fertigbikes, auch wenn die als Komplettset sicher günstiger sind als wenn man sich alles im Aftermarket zusammenkaufen muss. Ich befürchte nur, der Preis vom 916er (Carbon) FrameKit wird heftig sein (ich schätze 2k). Und da wäre dann sogar fast ein Santa Cruz Nomad C in greifbarer Nähe... aber muss jeder selbst wissen!


----------



## Bikedude001 (2. März 2013)

Der 916 Rahmenkit kostet 2499,- mit Dämpfer und Steuersatz.
Ist allerdings schon seit 5 Wochen ausverkauft.


----------



## crazydriver (3. März 2013)

hallo, weiß jemand, wie schwer die Aluminiumrahmen der Spicy 2013 
thanks


----------



## Bikedude001 (4. März 2013)

c.a 2900g Gr.M ohne Dämpfer.


----------



## MK007 (4. März 2013)

Was für eine Werkseinstellung hat der Fox Dämpfer im 2013 Modell? Habe ein 2008 Spicy Rahmen getauscht bekommen gegen einen 2013er Modell.
Kann mir einer weiterhelfen?

Gruß
Markus


----------



## Bikedude001 (4. März 2013)

Den kannst du so übernehmen wie er ist.
Rebound maximal 3-4 Klicks, je nach Gewicht.
Idelaerweise noch die Luftkammer verkleinern wenn du einen High Volume drin hast.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MK007 (4. März 2013)

Bikedude001 schrieb:


> Den kannst du so übernehmen wie er ist.
> Rebound maximal 3-4 Klicks, je nach Gewicht.
> Idelaerweise noch die Luftkammer verkleinern wenn du einen High Volume drin hast.



Rebound habe ich nach der "Bordsteinkante" Theorie eingestellt. Da ich den High Volume Dämpfer drin habe, wäre die "Verkleinerung" ja gar keine schlechte Option. Wie verkleinert man die Luftkammer? Im Forum habe ich jetzt nix direktes mit einem RP23 gefunden.


----------



## Black-Down (5. März 2013)

MK007 schrieb:


> Rebound habe ich nach der "Bordsteinkante" Theorie eingestellt. Da ich den High Volume Dämpfer drin habe, wäre die "Verkleinerung" ja gar keine schlechte Option. Wie verkleinert man die Luftkammer? Im Forum habe ich jetzt nix direktes mit einem RP23 gefunden.



ist eigentlich genau wie beim DHX Air

-Du lässt komplett die Luft raus
-entfernst den Federring unterhalb der Highvolume-Kammer (Bild 1)





-ziehst sie ab (mit leichtem drehen-ziehen gehts einfach)(Bild 1 blauer Pfeil)

-machst schön alles sauber (Bild 2)





-schneidest Dir eine Einlage aus Kunststoff wie zum Beispiel aus solch einem Becher (Bild 3)





-legst diese Einlage in die High-V Kammer (Bild 4)





-schiebst diese mit Inlet auf den Dämpfer

wähle die Größe der Einlage so das Du sie im Falle zu starker Progression beschneiden und verkleinern kannst bis das gewünschte Ziel erreicht ist.

Luft drauf-Probe fahren-fertig


----------



## MK007 (5. März 2013)

@Black-Down. Prima Info , Danke
Macht sich die Verkleinerung beim Spicy wirklich "so" (positiv) bemerkbar?


----------



## Black-Down (5. März 2013)

tja keine Ahnung....ich hab mein Spicy gerade eben erst das erste mal Berg-ab bewegt...und der Dämpfer den ich hab muss ich erst "tunen" bzw. rumprobieren ob was zu spüren ist (wobei ich zufrieden bin so wie er ist)

habe nen DHX 5.0 Air sowie Coil sowie den originalen Float R

bin mit dem DHX Air gerade wieder zur Tür rein und was soll ich sagen...geht ab 
das einzigste was mich n bissl stört is das man den DHX Air nicht so blockieren kann wie z.B. den RP23

werde mal ne Kammerverkleinerung machen und testen...fraglich ist wann ich das mache weil wenig Zeit


----------



## Black-Down (5. März 2013)

achja

und achte darauf das Du das kleine Luftloch nicht abdeckst...soll ja noch Luft aus der Hauptkammer in die High Kammer kommen


----------



## Black-Down (9. März 2013)

sooo

ich habe heute mal meine Luftkammer verkleinert....markt man schon ganz gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikehaaase (11. März 2013)

Hey liebe Spicy Community!

Ich vermute, die Frage dümpelt schon irgendwo im Thread herum, aber 137 Seiten sind dann doch etwas viel zum durchforsten. 
Ich werd mir vermutlich ein sehr günstiges 2010er Modell vom Spicy 316 (neu und ungefahren) kaufen und ein bisschen aufmöbeln. Unter anderem würd ich gern einen Monarch plus rc3 ans Bike bauen. Den gibts ja mit einer Einbaulänge von 216mm und 63er hub mit high- und mid compression. Welcher ist denn für das Spicy der geeignetere?

Falls ihr mir weiterhelfen könnt, bitte melden. Danke schon mal

LG


----------



## janus_7 (12. März 2013)

Hi,

möchte meine Reverb jetzt an meinem Spicy 516 2012 innenverlegen. Wie geh ich da am besten vor ? Muss dafür ja die Stütze teilweise zerlegen.

Bin da noch unerfahren. 

Wäre für eine Schritt für Schritt Anleitung sehr dankbar.


----------



## 6TiWon (12. März 2013)

innenverlegung geht nur beim carbonmodell und 2013er(516).

ansonsten nur an der unterseite am oberrohr. am besten von vorne nach hinten. ist der "meiste" platz. einfach von einer seite leitung einfädeln, durchstecken und mit einer gebogenen klammer (schweissdraht, geht vtl. auch dicke büroklammer) leitung "einfangen" und wieder rausstülpen/rausziehen. ah bisserl vorsicht mit der kunststofff-kappe beim reinfädeln.  nicht ins oberrohr reindrücken. geht dann schwer wieder raus...
dann weiter am rahmen entlang verlegen. habe nur einen kabelbinder an der sattelstütze angebracht.
siehe mal in mein album.


----------



## 3ride (12. März 2013)

Hi zusammen!

Hab auch eine Frage zur Kabelverlegung:

Mein Spicy 316 (2013) hat ja im Sitzrohr ein Loch für eine Stealth - die X-förmigen Kabelhalter am Unterrohr sind aber nur für 3 Leitungen gemacht (2x Schaltzug, 1x Bremse).

Gibt es diese X-förmigen Halter auch für 4 Leitungen (damit man die Leitung der Stealth mit reinnehmen kann)?


Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe!


Greez
3ride


----------



## Exteci (12. März 2013)

Hey Leute,
ich bin auf der suche nach einem neuen kürzeren Vorbau für mein 2010er Spicy (Gr. S)
Derzeit ist der Vorbau mit 70mm für mich mit recht kurzen Armen mmn. zu lang! Ich hab das Gefühl das ich mich zu sehr "strecken" muss beim Einlenken.

Was für Vorbauten fahrt ihr? Habt Ihr ne Empfehlung für mich? Ich dachte bei dem neuen Vorbau an eine Länge von 40-50mm, darf gern auch leicht sein 

Gruß
Chris


----------



## Freizeit-biker (12. März 2013)

Syntace Megaforce2
gibst ab einer Länge von 30 mm. Das hat man dann noch gerade 0,25mm Abstand zwischen Gabelschaftrohr und Lenker.  
Ich fahr auf dem Zesty die 50 mm Variante des Vorbaus. 

Aber nur kaufen wenn es beim Händler lagernd hat. Alles andere ist bei Syntace Produkten reine Glücks Sache ob die dann auch kommen. 
Da kann man schon mal warten bis zum St. Nimmerleins-Tag


----------



## Black-Down (12. März 2013)

Exteci schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> ich bin auf der suche nach einem neuen kürzeren Vorbau für mein 2010er Spicy (Gr. S)
> Derzeit ist der Vorbau mit 70mm für mich mit recht kurzen Armen mmn. zu lang! Ich hab das Gefühl das ich mich zu sehr "strecken" muss beim Einlenken.
> 
> ...




Hey,

schau Dir den von Xtasy mal an :

habe ich an 2 Bikes und es gibt nix auszusetzen!

http://www.gocycle.de/a.php/shop/go..._31%2C8_-_5%B0_-_50_mm%2C_rot_-_GO_CYCLE_Shop

ich finde der Preis und das Gewicht stimmen sehr gut


----------



## janus_7 (12. März 2013)

Fahre den Megaforce2 in 40mm auf einem M 2012er Spicy 516 bei 177cm Größe. Ist schon verdammt leicht mit 113 Gramm. Wunderbar kurz, aber eher aufs bergabfahren ausgelegt.

Auf meiner LIste standen auch Thomson X4 und der Kodex Strata.


----------



## Exteci (13. März 2013)

Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht habe ich derzeit den Megaforce2 in 70mm verbaut. Bin auch zufrieden mit dem, also wär es eine Überlegung wert!


----------



## lehugo (13. März 2013)

mal ne bescheidene frage:

ich meine gelesen zu haben, dass auch jmd den e13 turbocharger bashguard fährt.
nun wollte ich mir den auch montieren, und bin hinsichtlich der größe unsicher.
gesunder menschenverstand sagt mir bei meinen 22-36 kettenblättern, dass der 36 zähne bashguard der richtige ist. jedoch habe ich in irgendeinem angelsächsischen forum gelesen, dass der 40 montiert werden muss!!

kann jemand helfen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stresshormon (13. März 2013)

lehugo schrieb:


> mal ne bescheidene frage:
> 
> ich meine gelesen zu haben, dass auch jmd den e13 turbocharger bashguard fährt.
> nun wollte ich mir den auch montieren, und bin hinsichtlich der größe unsicher.
> ...



Ich hatte den Bash bei meiner SLX drauf, war auch eine 22-36. Der 36er hat perfekt gepasst. Jetzt musste er nur runter da ich mir die XT Kurbel mit RaceFace Blättern verbaut habe und die Optik nicht zerstören will .
http://s7.directupload.net/images/130313/aw9okfzy.jpg


----------



## lehugo (13. März 2013)

sauber. danke für die antwort. kommt bei mir auch erst mal auf die slx!
warst Du soweit zufrieden mit dem bash..und:
genügen die k-blatt-schrauben welche schon an dem SLX dran sind, oder bedarf es längerer?
Trotzdem schon mal danke für die nützliche Info!
Greetz F


----------



## Stresshormon (14. März 2013)

Also ich war sehr zufrieden damit, konnte also nicht meckern. Wenn du dir den Bash neu kaufst sind längere Schrauben mit dabei, da die kurzen von der SLX nicht passen.


----------



## lehugo (14. März 2013)

ich habe bereits den slx bashguard verbaut. dann sind die schrauben doch sowieso etwas länger und müssten passen, oder? mit zu kurzen schrauben meinst Du doch sicher die KB-schrauben ohne vorhandenen bashguard?!


----------



## Stresshormon (14. März 2013)

Richtig, ich habe die 3 Fach Kurbel umgebaut zur 2 Fach und musste da die längeren Schrauben vom Bash nehmen. Die von dem SLX-Bash sollten passen.


----------



## Stresshormon (20. März 2013)

Hallo, leider habe ich den Gummischutz für die Leitungsführung verloren. Bekommt man den Irgendwo her? Ich möchte demnächst meine Reverb-Leitung durch den Rahmen verlegen.


----------



## Exteci (21. März 2013)

Ich würd einfach mal bei Lap. anrufen, im Vertrieb bzw. Kundenbetreuung und dann da nachfragen ob Sie dir das teil schicken können. Würde mich nicht wundern wenn du es umsonst bekommst wenn du nett nachfrägst.


----------



## Bikedude001 (21. März 2013)

Stresshormon schrieb:


> Hallo, leider habe ich den Gummischutz für die Leitungsführung verloren. Bekommt man den Irgendwo her? Ich möchte demnächst meine Reverb-Leitung durch den Rahmen verlegen.



Schreib mir ne PN wenn du so ein Teil brauchst....


----------



## MEGA (21. März 2013)

flatrider schrieb:


> Nach drei Jahren mit Trek bin ich jetzt auch auf Lapierre umgestiegen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Welches Trek hattest du vorher wenn ich fragen darf? 

Überlege selber mein Scratch Air herzugeben und auf ein 2013er 516er Spicy oder ein Specialized Enduro umzusteigen. Bin noch etwas unschlüssig... 

Suche ein Bike das ähnliche Reserven hat wie mein Scratch aber leichter ist und besser auf langen Touren funktioniert. Das Enduro wär eigentlich meine erste Wahl aber ein Expert Carbon ist mir zu teuer und ein Comp Alu irgendwie sehr mäßig ausgestattet und optisch mit dem rot für 2013 irgendwie echt ätzend. Das 516 hat eine geniale Ausstattung für den Preis und auch die Optik gefällt mir extrem gut. 

In diversen Tests lest man dass das Spicy gegenüber einem Enduro oder Slash aber recht bockig sein soll!?

Also kurz gesagt:

Specialized:
+ Specialized 
+ Geo
+ Fahrwerk
+ Flaschenhalter
- Ausstattung
- Farbe des Comp 2013
- viel tuning nötig => teuer
- realistisch warten auf 2014 und hoffen dass es eine schönere Lackierung bekommt...


Lapierre:
+ Gewicht
+ Optik
+ Ausstattung
+ Preis 
- angeblich recht wenig Reserven für ein 160er
- flacher Sitzwinkel und bei einer 90cm Beinlänge eher kritisch
- kein Flaschenhalter

Hmm was meint ihr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lehugo (21. März 2013)

was meinst Du mit bockig?
und auf welche Tests beziehst Du Dich denn? (Quelle?!)

Den flachen Sitzwinkel kann ich bestätigen. Allerdings finde ich, muss man schon arg weit raus mit der SattelStütze damit es signifikant stört. Ist ja auch eher fürs bergab fahren gemacht das gute Spicy, wenngleich ich bergauf eigentlich (fast) immer mithalten kann! Fahre allerdings das 516-2012er!


----------



## MK007 (21. März 2013)

Habe das 516er Modell 2013 und das ist Bergauf ganz brauchbar (Sitzwinkel 73,5) . Bin davor das 2008er gefahren, das ist schon ein kleiner Unterschied.


----------



## MEGA (22. März 2013)

Hab mal ein wenig durchs Internet gestöbert und diverse Erfahrungsberichte von Leuten gelesen. Nicht zuletzt auch den Bericht in der neuen Freeride - wenngleich ich den Magazinen nicht wirklich viel glaube.

Gegen die üblichen Verdächtigen hat das Bike in Sachen Hinterbauperformance und Geo eigentlich immer das Nachsehen. Specialized, Trek, Knolly, YT, Canyon, ... ernten eigentlich immer bessere Komments. Bergauf (Sitzwinkel) und Bergab (Hinterbau) wird das Bike eigentlich immer negativ bewertet...

Tja nur ist das lästern auf extrem hohen Niveau oder wirklich merkbar? 

Den flachen Sitzwinkel würd ich dann eher schon merken - eine 400er Sattelstütze müsste ich bis zur MAX Marke ausfahren...
Mein Scratch hat 75,6°, ein 2013er Enduro 77° und das Spicy hat 73,5°. ABER die hat es nur theoretisch laut Datenblatt!! Der Sitzwinkel ist real noch flacher durch die Biegung unten beim Tretlager. Die 73,5° sind laut Geotabelle gemessen an einer Achse zwischen Innenlager und Sattelrohrende - nicht real in Achse Sattelrohr. 

Hab leider keine Möglichkeit das Lapierre zu testen...

Und was mich jetzt doch auch noch mehr abschreckt. Je mehr ich google und lese umso mehr lese ich von Rissen. Steuerrohre, Kettenstreben, Tretlagergehäusen, .... Gerissene Speci Enduros findet man hingegen gleich 0, obwohl sie ungleich mehr verbreitet sind. 

Hmmm sexy is so ein Spicy ja schon aber ob es das bessere Bike (für mich) ist...


----------



## lehugo (22. März 2013)

also das mit den rahmenbrüchen sollte eigentlich der vergangenheit angehören!betroffen sind die aktuelleren serien nicht.


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (22. März 2013)

Ganz so schlimm ist es nicht (mittlerweile). Das 2013er Enduro hat 75° effektiven Sitzwinkel (nicht 77°) und einen ähnlichen Knick im Sitzrohr wie das Spicy. Bei großem Auszug wird der Winkel also auch flacher.


----------



## JansonJanson (22. März 2013)

ye_olde_fritz schrieb:


> Ganz so schlimm ist es nicht (mittlerweile). Das 2013er Enduro hat 75° effektiven Sitzwinkel (nicht 77°) und einen ähnlichen Knick im Sitzrohr wie das Spicy. Bei großem Auszug wird der Winkel also auch flacher.



der flache Sitzwinkel fällt um so mehr ins Gewicht, je länger die Beine sind.
Ich selber bin 4 Jahre das Spicy gefahren (Schrittlänge über 90cm!) und jetzt bei meinem Banshee Rune ists merklich besser.
Wenn man natürlich eher kurze Beine hat, bzw. klein ist merkt man es nicht so sehr. Könnte auch sein, dass es deshalb kein XL Spicy gibt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ye_olde_fritz (22. März 2013)

Ich bezog mich nur auf den Vergleich Spicy <-> Enduro bzgl. Sitzwinkel. Dass die virtuellen Sitzwinkel für Langbeiner nicht groß genug sind um angenehm zu sein, bezweifle ich nicht.


----------



## F99 (23. März 2013)

MEGA schrieb:


> Hab mal ein wenig durchs Internet gestöbert und diverse Erfahrungsberichte von Leuten gelesen. Nicht zuletzt auch den Bericht in der neuen Freeride - wenngleich ich den Magazinen nicht wirklich viel glaube.
> 
> Gegen die üblichen Verdächtigen hat das Bike in Sachen Hinterbauperformance und Geo eigentlich immer das Nachsehen. Specialized, Trek, Knolly, YT, Canyon, ... ernten eigentlich immer bessere Komments. Bergauf (Sitzwinkel) und Bergab (Hinterbau) wird das Bike eigentlich immer negativ bewertet...
> 
> ...



Ich fahre seit Januar ein 916er (bin vorher ein Remedy 9 gefahren) und kann im Uphill nur Vorteile feststellen. Der Sitzwinkel bzw die Position ist deutlich besser, kein Wecksacken mehr.
Im Donwnhill hatte ich im Remedy ein 36er (ohne Talas) drin, da ist die 34er kaum ein Unterschied evtl nicht so fein (kann aber auch am Talas liegen). Der Hinterbau ist etwas knackiger aber schlechter kann ich nicht sagen. Insgesamt (meine Erfahrung) ist das Spicy spritziger und hat mehr Popp. Habe zwischendurch ein Reign X gefahren das kommt dem Scratch wohl am nächsten (im DH). Ich denke den DH Vergleich Scratch = Spicy geht zu gunsten des Scratch.

Meines Erachtens ist das 516er im Freeride Test in der falschen Rubrik getestet, da wäre ein Remedy mit ner 32er genauso untergegangen. Der Vergleich 34 zu 36 (180er) hinkt deutlich.

Insgesamt habe ich den Wechsel nicht bereut und bin auch mit der xx1 super zufrieden.

Gruss
Frank


----------



## 6TiWon (24. März 2013)

wie f99 schon gesagt hat. kann mich nur deiner meinung anschliessen. ich finde den artikel in der freeride einfach nur lächerlich und unplaziert. das spicy ist und bleibt ein trailbike mit super enduroeigenschaften. aber ist bestimmt kein SUPER ENDURO, was auch immer das für eine neue gattung ist. wenn ich mir ein enduro kaufe, fahr ich keine "professionellen" dh rennen. mir passt meins super mit v+h mit 160 mm. fahre mit meinem 516er alles! damit, was wir hier im saarland so zu bieten haben. und bin glunschlos wücklich. ende und aus


----------



## Snakes (27. März 2013)

If anyone is interested I am selling 2012 Spicy 516 size M, condition like new (driven 3 times), send me private message. 
I will post it in bikeMarket but I am waiting for registration code.

Edit:
SOLD


----------



## jr.tobi87 (30. März 2013)

jr.tobi87 schrieb:


> Weiß jemand wie die Sram Umwerfer am Spicy montiert werden? Ist das so richtig wie auf dem 2. Bild?
> 
> Umwerfer ist ein S3 / Low Direct Mount / Bottom pull wie bei Lapierre auf der Homepage.



Wäre wirklich sehr dankbar, wenn mir jemand dabei behilflich wäre, wie man die Sram Umwerfer montiert.

Gibt es eine Email-Adresse vom Deutschlandimporteur? Ich habe nichts gefunden?


----------



## ufp (31. März 2013)

Wißt ihr vielleicht die Tretlagerhöhe des Spicy 2012 bzw 2013?

Ist der flache Sitzwinkel wirklich so problematisch zum Berghochfahren?

Dass 2012 hat ja überhaupt nur einen 72 Grad Sitzwinkel .

Ich würd nämlich gerne auch bergauf fahren, daher wäre eine passende Geo recht hilfreich; und das ohne Absenken der Gabel.

thx ufp


----------



## 6TiWon (31. März 2013)

hab grade bei meinem selbst nachgemessen: 360 mm. und wo liegt das problem: wenn du berghoch schnaufst, hängt es evtl. an deiner kondition.

mein spicy jedenfalls geht ab wie ne rakete. und ich senk da aber auch gar nix ab. =>alles andere hängt an mir...


----------



## Bymike (2. April 2013)

Ich fahre das 2009er Spicy. Obwohl dieser auf dem Papier so schlimme Winkel wohl unvorteilhaft sein soll, lässt es sich damit schnell und entspannt den Berg hochtreten, Transalp war auch null Problem und morgen werden wir hier in Finale Ligure den ganzen Tag geshuttelt. Ich bin voll und ganz zufrieden. Und zwar in jeder Hinsicht.


----------



## ufp (2. April 2013)

Bymike schrieb:


> Ich fahre das 2009er Spicy. Obwohl dieser auf dem Papier so schlimme Winkel wohl unvorteilhaft sein soll, lässt es sich damit schnell und entspannt den Berg hochtreten, Transalp war auch null Problem und morgen werden wir hier in Finale Ligure den ganzen Tag geshuttelt. Ich bin voll und ganz zufrieden. Und zwar in jeder Hinsicht.


Naja das macht mich halt stutzig; u.a. weil du/ihr nicht die ersten seid, die meinen, gut hochzukommen.

Wo im Gegensatz dazu, die reinen Geo Daten, im Vergleich mit anderen Rädern, zB 74, 75, 75,5 halt etwas anderes erwarten lassen .

Wobei das mit dem shutteln  ; da ist der Sitzwinkel wirklich wurscht .

 @6TiWon
Danke.
Aber, bei welcher eingebauten Gabel (140/160)?


----------



## Bymike (2. April 2013)

ufp schrieb:


> Naja das macht mich halt stutzig; u.a. weil du/ihr nicht die ersten seid, die meinen, gut hochzukommen.
> 
> Wo im Gegensatz dazu, die reinen Geo Daten, im Vergleich mit anderen Rädern, zB 74, 75, 75,5 halt etwas anderes erwarten lassen .
> 
> ...



Ehrlich gesagt bin ich nicht so der Typ, der sich an dem Winkelgelaber von irgendwelchen Fachzeitschriften aufhängt. Ich fahr lieber. Aber ich werde meinem Spicy morgen nach dem Aufwachen verklickern, dass es wegen seinem Sitzwinkel zu invalide für den Berg ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ufp (2. April 2013)

Bymike schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt bin ich nicht so der Typ, der sich an dem Winkelgelaber von irgendwelchen Fachzeitschriften aufhängt. Ich fahr lieber. Aber ich werde meinem Spicy morgen nach dem Aufwachen verklickern, dass es wegen seinem Sitzwinkel zu invalide für den Berg ist


Du hast leicht reden .

Ich hab mich bis vor einem Jahr weder um die Geo gekümmert noch hab ich sie gewußt. Ich habe nur festgestellt, dass viele neue Räder, mit 160mm Federwegsgabeln, besser bergauf klettern können, als ich mit meinen 140mm ...  .

Dann habe ich mal beobachtet und in diversen Foren darüber gelesen; u.a. das Zauberwort, oder eigentlich Zauberwörter: Geo(metrie), Lenk- und Sitzwinkel sowie Tretlagerhöhe.

Jetzt hab ich erst mühsam bei meinem 2009er Ghost AMR Plus Lector 9000 nachschauen müssen, welche "Werte" es hat:
Kettenstrebe 435
Sitzrohr 73
Lenkwinkel 69
Sattelstützendurchmesser 31,4
Radstand 1110
Tretlagerhöhe 335

Da ich momentan kein Lapiere Spicy greifbar habe und mir das gerne vorher überlege, u.a. auch wegen dem Preis, würde ich zumindest die Daten vergleichen und daraus eventuell meine Schlüsse ziehen bzw. das Bike (für mich) ausschließen, oder ins Herz schließen . Was das 2012er Modell auf jeden Fall tut  .

Ich bin mit meinem Allmountain Ghost auch viele Strecken bergauf gekommen und es war auch fahrbar . 
Aber wenn ich mich zumindest mit dem Bike verbessern kann, warum nicht?
Da möcht ich dann lieber alles theoretische vorher wissen.


----------



## 6TiWon (2. April 2013)

160mm fox gabel


----------



## rider1970 (2. April 2013)

ufp schrieb:


> Du hast leicht reden .
> 
> Ich hab mich bis vor einem Jahr weder um die Geo gekümmert noch hab ich sie gewußt. Ich habe nur festgestellt, dass viele neue Räder, mit 160mm Federwegsgabeln, besser bergauf klettern können, als ich mit meinen 140mm ...  .
> 
> ...



Die Geo vom Fahrwerk spielt sicherlich schon ne Rolle wie gut du den Berg hochkommst. Hatte bis Herbst letzten Jahres ein 2010er Spicy und fahre jetzt ein Remedy. Sitzwinkel ist steiler (ich meine so um 74°) und das Remy fährt auch einfacher berghoch--allerdings liegen da keine Welten dazwischen, auch mit´m Spicy war egt. alles "fahrbar".
Ganz wichtig neben der Geo ist aber auch der Dämpfer: Der org. Fox Float R der bei mir im Spicy verbaut war,war wirklich nicht so prickelnd.
Berghoch stark eingesackt (keine Sperrfunktion oder sonstigen Einstellmgl.) und bergab auch nicht der Brüller. Durch das stake Einsacken wird dein Sitzwinkel immer flacher und dann wirds echt unangenehm berghoch zu treten.Habe mir dann seinerzeit einen Coil-Dämpfer besorgt (Fox Van R) und war echt begeistert--bergab sowieso,aber auch aufwärts, da jetzt nichts mehr weggesackt ist. Also achte auch auf den verbauten Dämpfer!!


----------



## FireGuy (2. April 2013)

Kann ich so bestätigen. Alter RP3 AVA, DHX AIR 5.0, alles fahrbar aber wippend, oder recht weit einsinkend wenn man den Dämpfer für die Abfahrt weich haben willte.
Die Erleuchtung kam dann mit dem Kage coil.  Sinkt man einmal ein bissal ein, aber es wippt dann nichts mehr. Bergab muss ich wohl nichts sagen zu der Performance


----------



## Bikedude001 (2. April 2013)

Ein klasse Luftdämpfer fürs Spicy ist der Monarch plus mit verkleinerter Luftkammer.
Haucht dem Hinterbau deutlich mehr Potenz ein...


----------



## rsantos (3. April 2013)

Nun, ich habe vor dem Kauf ein paar Bikes unter den gleichen Bedingungen getestet, unter anderem Speci Stumpjumper FSR und Lapierre Zesty 2011.
Auch Spicy 516 2012 war dabei, ich muss sagen dass ich, ungelöst der Marke recht zufrieden bin was die Steigequalität angeht.
Das Bike ist selbstverständlich nicht sehr leicht, immerhin mit 13 Kg angegeben, allerdings messen die Hersteller immer unter unrealistischen Bedingungen.
Ich fahre also die Rahmengröße L was mit Sicherheit nicht bei 13 Kg bleibt.
Zudem habe ich noch die Talas einbauen lassen was noch ein paar Gramm zusätzlich mitbringt.
Also, Spicy 516 2012 ist eher als Schrott zu bezeichnen, nicht die Geometrie aber die Teile sind ein Witz, das Meiste geht recht oft kaputt, immer und immer wieder.
Stumpjumper ist natürlich ein geniales Rad, allerdings recht teuer und die Teile nicht gerade top, auch bei der Expert Version.
Zesty 2012 ist auch eher nicht zu empfehlen aber das Spicy 2013 ist ein top Bike mit enormen Steigequalitäten.
Abhängig der Körpergrüße kann man richtig Druck auf die Pedale geben weil die Sitzposition weit hinten ist, dadurch kann man mit weniger Anstrengung mehr Dampf entwickeln, ich halte sogar mit Hardtails mit und muss mich nicht scheuen.
Was Downhill betrifft, auch hier zeigt sich das Bike zuverlässig und ist ein Spaßgerät der 1. Klasse.
Sehr spursicher und äußerst wendig, es lädt förmlich ein etwas mehr zu wagen. Auch im Schnee ist das Bike sehr treu und lässt den Fahrer immer drauf.
Was zu bemängeln wäre, ist die Tatsache dass die Rahmenqualität in der Fertigung nicht mit Specialized mithalten kann. Es gibt ein paar unschöne Fehler die heute schon besser gehen sollten als bei Lapierre. Auch habe ich manchmal gelesen (hier im Forum) dass Rahmenrisse hin und wieder mal vorkommen.
Allerdings ist auch zu lesen dass Lapierre recht kulant ist was beispielsweise mit Cube oder Bergwerk nicht sehr einfach ist.
Hoffe geholfen zu haben.

Happy Biking...
RSantos


----------



## vitaminc (3. April 2013)

@rsantos
Ein paar grundsätzliche Dinge wie ich sie sehe:
Das Spicy und Zesty nutzen seit Jahren schon das OST-Hinterbausystem, da hat sich jetzt über die Jahre nicht soviel geändert, als das jetzt das eine plötzlich Bergauf schrott sein soll, und das andere ne Offenbarung. 

Komponente hin & her, wie gut eine Komponente hält, hängt immer stark von der Benutzung und Pflege ab. Umso besser die Austattungsvariante, desto teurer wird das Rad, genauso gilt auch, dass durch den höheren Kaufpreis meistens auch mehr Carbon verbaut ist. Das macht das Rad leichter, nicht unbedingt stabiler.

Eine gute Herangehensweise könnte das Kaufen des günstigsten Modells sein, dann die schlechten Komponenten einfach durch bessere tauschen.

Rahmenrisse gibt es bei allen Herstellern, breitgetreten wird sowas gerne in Foren, da wird ein Einzelfall schnell mal zum grundsätzlichen Problem.

Spursicher und Wendig, das lässt sich auch mit Komponenten wie Reifen, Vorbau, Sitzposition etc. verändern, ist rein subjektiv.

Grundsätzlich sollte das Zesty etwas besser bergauf gehen und durch die Standard-Komponenten eher tourenlastiger sein, d.h. Laufruhig. Das Spicy sollte dank 160mm bergab etwas potenter sein und durch die Standard-Komponenten etwas wendiger/verspielter. Aber wie schon oft erwähnt, beide lassen sich entsprechend nach Belieben anpassen.

Auch Specialized und viele andere Hersteller haben schöne fähige Töchter. Vergleichen lohnt sich!

Das Spicy 916 als Framekit ist leider bereits ausverkauft, mit dem Frame könnte man sicher eines der leichtesten Enduro am Markt aufbauen.


----------



## rsantos (3. April 2013)

Hi,
es kann sein dass ich mich falsch ausgedrückt habe und dadurch den Eindruck geweckt habe dass alles vor 2013 von Lapierre Schrott sei.
Allerdings ein wenig muss ich richtig stellen.
Beim Spicy und Zesty 2012/13 hat sich das OST System deutlich verändert, nun nennt es Lapierre OST+ und wie ich finde, macht es einiges aus weil direkter und die Kettenstreben verändert wurden (kürzer).
Vom Zesty als auch Spicy aus dem Jahr 2012 kann ich definitiv abraten.
Beide Bikes waren deutlich schlechter als 2011 und nun 2013.
Was den Unterschied vom Zesty zum Spicy angeht, obwohl eigentlich doch recht ähnlich kann ich sagen dass das Zesty generell leichter ist (Serie), aber das Spicy ist rühiger wenn der Belag schwierig ist, wie z. B. Steine und bergauf, jedenfalls ging es mir so.
Natürlich kann man jeweils anpassen und das Fahrverhalten optimieren, eventuell sollte man es sogar!
Für mich ist das Spicy 516 2013 schon sehr gut und die Parts passen prima (bis auf die Gabel, bei mir ist nun die Talas 34 dran).
Die Sattelstütze beim 2012er war definitiv Dreck, auch der Lenker und Lager könnten besser sein.
Beispielsweise hatte das Lager für die Wippe bereits Spiel, das darf nicht sein!
Was die Risse angeht, nun, selbst habe ich es noch nicht erfahren, deshalb kann ich kaum was dazu beitragen. Ich habe es auch nur hier gelesen...
Jedoch komme ich mit dem Spicy 516 den Berg sehr gut hoch und das Bike vermittelt stets Sicherheit.
Wie gesagt, zuvor habe ich Speci Stumpjumper ausprobieren dürfen und, was mich angeht, fand ich das Spicy deutlich besser.
Ich bin sicher dass ein anderer Fahrer vermutlich das Gegenteil behaupten würde, deshalb sollte man testen bevor man kauft - unbedingt.
Z. B. das flache Steuerrohr vom Spicy vermittelte deutlich mehr Sicherheit als Speci Stumpi.


----------



## schwabi1 (3. April 2013)

Du scheinst nicht ganz im Bilde zu sein.
2012 gab es schon OST+.
Ist bei meinem 2012er Zesty 314 auch so. Kettenstreben kürzer als 2011 und 2013.
Was mir persönlich entgegen kommt.
von 2012 auf 2013 ist zumindest beim L Rahmen folgendes passiert:
Lenkwinkel 0,5° flacher aufgrund der 150er gabel
Sitzwinkel 1° Steiler
Kettenstreben 5mm länger.
Sollte also laut den Daten etwas besser klettern. Allerdings sind die Unterschiede nur marginal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rsantos (3. April 2013)

Habe ich auch so geschrieben...


----------



## rsantos (3. April 2013)

Den Zesty 2013 habe ich nicht mehr ausprobiert, bin schon beim Spicy hängengeblieben, dennoch, vermisse ich nichts was beim Zesty besser sein könnte.


----------



## janus_7 (3. April 2013)

Das mit den Kettenstreben relativiert sich aber mit der Rahmengröße, da die Länge bei allen Rahmengrößen gleich ist. So sind die Dinger bei einem S Rahmen relativ lang, bei einem in L verhältnismäßig kurz.

Mein 2012er 516 in M empfinde ich schon als Kompromiss. Bergauf gehts relativ gemütlich, sitze halbwegs aufrecht, je nach Vorbau (bei mir 40mm) aber Bergab ist das Ding schon ein Biest und giert gut nach untergrund der sich fühlen läßt.

Ist halt kein Tourer, dann noch mit fetten 2,4er Pneus etc. Das Sepci Enduro macht für mich einen eher AMigen Eindruck.


----------



## schwabi1 (3. April 2013)

ich dachte du meinst von 2012 auf 2013.

Dann verstehe ich noch weniger warum du von den 2012er Modellen abrätst.
Besser als 2011 und sogut wie kein Unterschied zu 2013?!


----------



## RaceKing (3. April 2013)

Ich hab seit gestern auch ein Lapierre Spicy 516 2013  Die Ausstattung finde ich ab Werk schon ziemlich gut, hab mir nur andere Laufräder bauen lassen, die originalen waren mir etwas zu schmal. Hab gestern die erste kleine Tour gedreht und bin ziemlich begeistert wie gut das Rad nach vorne geht. Hatte vorher ein Simplon Lexx von 2006 mit 120/115 vo/hi, das wippt nach meinem Empfinden mehr als das Spicy mit seinen 160mm. Bergauf hatte ich absolut keine Probleme, Traktion und Sitzposition finde ich sehr gut. Ich vermisse auch keine Gabelabsenkung, selbst bei knapp 30% Steigung zeigt das Vorderrad keine übertriebene Neigung zum Steigen, das war bei meinem vorherigen Rad schlimmer, trotz weniger Federweg, gleich langen Kettenstreben und längerem Vorbau. Bergab muss ich mich noch etwas an das Rad gewöhnen aber auch da bin ich bin bis jetzt nicht unzufrieden  Wie gesagt, hab gestern erst ne kleine Tour gemacht, das sind meine ersten Eindrücke von dem Rad


----------



## rider1970 (3. April 2013)

Schönes Bike und gute Laufradwahl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rsantos (4. April 2013)

Was die Geometriedaten betrifft hast Du Recht. Allerdings war die Ausstattung wie schon zuvor erwähnt, nicht eine wirklich gute Wahl.
Die absenkbare Sattelstütze vom Spicy 512 2012 war wirklich Schrott. Der Hebel hatte Spiel, keine Hydraulik und sie funktionierte auch nicht.
Die Wippe hatte Spiel, etc. (ich kann mich nur wiederholen).
Vermutlich waren die Premium-Modelle besser, aber immerhin kostete das Bike 3200 und XT war nur das Schaltwerk.
In der 2013er Version kommt der Spicy 516 mit weniger Gewicht daher und deutlich bessere Parts.
Der Sattel ist von der Fa. Fizik, die Räder komplett Mavic (tubeless), Easton Lenker und vor allen Formula T1.
Übel ist auch dass von 2011 auf 2012 die Talas durch die Float ersetzt wurde.
...immerhin war die Kassette Shimano Alivio 
Ich bin mit meinem 2013er Spicy sehr zufrieden, aber das 2012 würde ich mir nicht zulegen wollen (wenn der Verkäufer sich nicht ins Zeug gelegt hätte damit ein 2013er Modell schon Anfang Januar geliefert wurde, dann wäre es heute ein Stumpjumper)


----------



## 6TiWon (4. April 2013)

also hast du doch alles richtig gemacht ausstattung, was verschleissteile angeht, ist doch halb so wild. parts, die ins geld gehen, schon. ich denke, keiner der erwähnten hersteller macht uns mit der gesamtausstattung glücklich. klar, die stütze war nicht der brenner und die alivio kassette war mmn fast schon eine frechheit. aber alles andere war ok für mich.
wenn man ausstattungsmässig in der ersten liga spielen will, geht nur kohle hinblättern (oder die diversen versender). bei trek, transition oder speci enduro z.B. wär ich genauso viel kohle "ärmer" geworden wie beim spicy. von santa cruz oder yeti erst gar nicht dran zu denken
so gut jetzt, weiter schaffen...


----------



## ufp (4. April 2013)

Sehe ich genau so.
Vor allem wenn man sich die "gÃ¼nstigsten" Modelle von Specialized ansieht (so zB Enduro), dann bekommt man um â¬ 3.000,- auch nicht gerade viel bzw. hochwertiges :-(
Trek Slash (zB 7) detto.


----------



## schwabi1 (4. April 2013)

Da stimmr ich natürlich zu. Ich dachte er würde grundsätzlich abraten.
Die Verschleißteile sehe ich nicht so eng! ;-) ( kann nur vom Zesty sprechen)


----------



## lehugo (5. April 2013)

"Übel ist auch dass von 2011 auf 2012 die Talas durch die Float ersetzt wurde."

Naja, kann man sehen wie man will...wer ne absenkbare gabel brauch:OK
Aber sonst würde ich doch immer die Float bevorzugen (preis-gewicht-performance-robustheit)!

rock!on


----------



## rsantos (5. April 2013)

Ja, richtig!
Die Talas bring Gewicht und benötigt mehr Pflege, und ich muss gestehen dass die Gabel meistens nicht abgesenkt wird.
Dennoch ist es hin und wieder mal nötig wenn es richtig steil nach oben geht und der Belag schwierig ist.
Ich bin zum 1. Mal ein Spicy 2012 gefahren aber es handelte es sich um das 2011er Modell.
Da war noch die Talas verbaut in der 36er Version, ich muss schon sagen dass die Gabel sehr gut funktioniert hat.
Wer den Taunus kennt, kann sich vermutlich an die Strecke zum Altkönig erinnern, hier braucht man definitiv eine absenkbare Gabel.
Ist aber auch völlig egal, obgleich Lapierre den Spicy als Enduro Bike bezeichnet, ich nutze es als Allmountain und benötige die maximale Flexibilität.
Allerdings hat mir die Float auch sehr gut gefallen weil die Gabel sehr sensibel reagiert hat. Die Float ist ziemlich oft verbaut inzwischen.
Was ich allerdings meinte war die Tatsache dass das Bike teurer wurde da die Parts nicht hochwertig waren und sich der Preis nicht geändert hat.
Erst 2013 wurde das Bike tatsächlich preislich teurer aber dafür wurden hochwertige Parts verbaut.
In der Summe ist das Bike aber günstiger als 2012.
Beispiele: Rock Shox Stealth Reverb, Easton Heavoc, Race Face Kurbel, Formula T1, ziemlich viel XT, Mavic CrossTrail, etc.


----------



## bonusheft (5. April 2013)

rsantos schrieb:


> ...Wer den Taunus kennt, kann sich vermutlich an die Strecke zum Altkönig erinnern, hier braucht man definitiv eine absenkbare Gabel...



Na ja, zum Altkönig hoch braucht man garantiert keine absenkbare Gabel. Ich bin heilfroh, daß ich die Talas aus meinem Spicy verkauft habe, die Absenkung habe ich noch nie vermißt.


----------



## rsantos (5. April 2013)

Tja, das Schöne ist dass es doch sehr individuell ist. Deshalb mag ich die Vielfalt. Ich jedenfalls würde nich auf die Talas verzichten wollen


----------



## Christian_85 (6. April 2013)

Moin, demnächst kommt mein 2013 Spicy 316 und ich wollte die Domain tauschen. Ist dieser hier der passende Konus für den Steuersatz? http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p10739_Gabelkonus-H6049-.html Nur falls ich den alten beschädige beim entfernen. Danke schonmal.

Gruß


----------



## michi3 (6. April 2013)

in der neuen "world of mtb" ist ein sehr intressanter Test über die aktuellen High End Enduros drinn, incl. Enduro S-Works, Nicolai Ion16 usw..

Testsieger: Lapierre Spicy 916


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rsantos (7. April 2013)

Hi,
ich habe in den News die Vorschau davon gesehen.
Ich wollte mir die Ausgabe am Freitag zulegen aber als ich das letzte Mal mir diese Zeitschrift zugelegt habe, war enttäuscht von der Qualität der Berichte.
Lohnt es sich? Dann würde ich nämlich morgen die aktuelle Ausgabe kaufen.
Danke


----------



## lehugo (8. April 2013)

moin!

gibt es eigentlich eine alternative zu den original lager-replacement-kits?
die sind schon arg teuer und ich frage mich ob man die nicht in allerwelts-online fachgeschäften nachkaufen kann!

hat doch bestimmt schon jemand erfahrungen gemacht, oder?
interessant wäre eine partliste für alle zu tauschenden lager und eine bezugsquelle, die hinsichtlich qualität zu empfehlen ist.

rock!on


----------



## MK007 (8. April 2013)

Sollten die Lager noch relativ intakt sein würde ich diese nur neu fetten. Hab ich bei meinem neuen gleich gemacht (Prophylaktisch). Geht eigentlich auch recht schnell. Im Neuzustand haben die Lager eh max. 2 Tropfen Fett je Lager. Das Lager an der Achsaufnahme ist ein Gleitlager und sollte bei "IGUS" zu haben sein.

Gruß
Markus


----------



## Freizeit-biker (8. April 2013)

Was für Lager sind denn bei dir zu ersetzen? Ich hab ein Froggy und ein Zesty, aus 2009/2010  die beide nicht nur auf Kieswegen bewegt werden. 

Bisher hat es da nur eines  der Gleitlager am Horstlink des Froggys erwischt. Und das auch nur weil ich das Ding mal wegen Quietschten mit Brunox "misshandelt" habe. 

Die Gleitlagere bekommst du bei Igus in der passenden Grösse. Die waren von 2 Jahren aber bei geringen Stückzahlen (<50 Stück) so teuer, dass die Ersatzteile von LP deutlich billiger waren. 

Gute, gedichtete Industrielager wie sie im Hauptlager und der Wippe verbaut sind, bekommt man übrigens auch nicht gerade für 'n Appel und 'n Ei.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (8. April 2013)

MK007 schrieb:


> Sollten die Lager noch relativ intakt sein würde ich diese nur neu fetten. Hab ich bei meinem neuen gleich gemacht (Prophylaktisch). Geht eigentlich auch recht schnell. Im Neuzustand haben die Lager eh max. 2 Tropfen Fett je Lager. Das Lager an der Achsaufnahme ist ein Gleitlager und sollte bei "IGUS" zu haben sein.
> 
> Gruß
> Markus


Die sind im Normalfall ja auch alle für hohe Drehzahlen ausgelegt, und werden am Bike an für Sich "missbraucht". Bei hohen Drehzahlen wäre eine Vollfüllung mit Fett kontraproduktiv.


----------



## lehugo (9. April 2013)

nee. also direkt austauschen will ich die lager nicht. wollte mich nur auf evtl. defekte lager vorbereiten.
möchte auf Grund von zaghaftem quietschen mal den ursachen auf den grund gehen.

ich glaube auch schon einmal über die thematik in diesem thread gelesen zu haben...aber wie geht man da am besten vor?

a) alle lager frei legen und in der bohrung verbleibend reinigen?
zu a) beste art zu reinigen?, welches fett zum schmieren benutzen?
b) alle lager frei legen, raus pressen und dann reinigen?
c) alle lager pro forma ersetzen (lassen)? 
zu b) und c) -> ist das ein/auspressen auch ohne spezialwerkzeug möglich?

würde das gerne selber in angriff nehmen, sonst würde ich dann nen 100er investieren und das ganze (alle lager tauschen) beim meinem dealer machen lassen!

aber wie gesagt, wenn man nen hunni sparen kann?!

greetz


----------



## Freizeit-biker (9. April 2013)

Zum Knacken im OST Hinterbau hatte ich mal nen eigenen Fred aufgemacht. 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=528524

Leichtes Quietschen kommt häufig aus dem Gleitlager des Horst-Links,
Bitte hier auf keine Fall mit Brunox WD40 o. ä. anfangen zu schmieren. Das Quietschen verschwindet dann zwar. Aber das Schmiermittel bringt den Dreck zielsicher dahin wo er den grössten Schaden anrichtet. 

Dann besser Aufmachen Reinigen und wieder trocken Zusammensetzen. 
Aber man sollte schon etwas Erfahrung für den Zusammenbau mitbringen. Sattel- und Kettenstrebe verspannen sich da hinten schon mal ganz ordentlich. Geht noch ganz gut auseinander, aber nur mit Nachdruck wieder zusammen. 

Beim Froggy hat es nach Brunox Behandlung innerhalb eines halben Jahres die Welle (Alu, nicht all zu hart) und das IGUS-Lager auf Brems- Seite geschrottet. Normalerweise ist die Antriebsseite ehre fällig. 
Die Antriebsseite ist bis heute noch Original.

Alle anderen Lager: Wenn sie noch kein Spiel haben und vernünftig laufe: "never touch a running System". 
Ich baue von Zeit zu Zeit mal den Dämpfer aus und prüfe alle Lager aus Spielfreiheit und glatten Lauf. That's it. Man kann auch vieles "zu Tode Pflegen".


----------



## Bikedude001 (10. April 2013)

Auf keinen Fall die Lager auspressen und danach wieder einsetzten. 
Beim Auspressen zerstört man die Lager durch die hohe Axialkraft.
Wenn die noch O.K. sind einfach mit Sprühöl reinigen, das Öl danach rückstandslos abwischen und die Ganze Geschichte wieder mit etwas Fett zusammenbauen.
Die Horstlinklager kann man zerlegen und ebenfalls mit Sprühöl reinigen und abwischen. Ohne Fett wieder zusammenbauen, der dünne Ölfilm vom Reinigen reicht aus.


----------



## lehugo (11. April 2013)

erst einmal danke für die antworten.

werde mich dieses wochenende mal dran setzen.
könnt ihr mir vielleicht noch die drehmomente beim "wiederbefestigen" der lager nennen? auf der lapierre hp finde ich dazu nix! bzw. falls ich im bekanntenkreis niemanden finde der ein drehmomentschlüssel besitzt: mit welchem kraftaufwand (also "mit dem kleinen finger" oder  "bis der kopf fast platzt"  ...ich weiß nicht leicht zu beschreiben) müssen die dinger angeknallt werden?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## adler82 (11. April 2013)

Hi an alle, bin neu hier und haue gleich mal eine Frage in den Raum (hoffe bin richtig hier), welchen Dämpfer würdet ihr mir für mein 2011 Spicy (316) empfehlen?

-wiege ca. 85-90 kg (schwankt etwas )
-Einsatzzweck erhöht sich langsam in Richtung leichtes Freeriden 

mein derzeitiger Standarddämpfer ist am ende (Gewicht halt)

danke im voraus


----------



## Bikedude001 (11. April 2013)

Leicht: Monarch plus
Superfluffi: Vivid R2C Coil
Superfluffi günstig: Kage


----------



## adler82 (11. April 2013)

Bikedude001 schrieb:


> Leicht: Monarch plus
> Superfluffi: Vivid R2C Coil
> Superfluffi günstig: Kage



Danke für die schnelle Antwort, mache mich dann gleich mal schlau über diese Optionen.


----------



## maysn (12. April 2013)

Hey Leute,

kennt jemand die genauen Buchsen/Dämpferlagermaße des Spicy 516 aus 2010. Über die Suche habe ich nur in einem Posting die Angabe zum 2011er 916 (Carbon) gefunden. Ich möchte mir neue Lager anfertigen lassen.

Gruß


----------



## Stresshormon (17. April 2013)

Hallo, ich beschäftige mich jetzt auch seit einer Weile mit einem neuen Dämpfer, hab aber von der Materie was EBL und Hub betrifft noch nicht soviel Ahnung. Momentan reizt mich der ccdb air, nur was sagt mir jetzt genau das Einbaumaß 215x63mm. Ich meine damit ob das machbar ist ohne Federwegverlust, da ich noch den Fox Float R mit 216x63,5mm fahre. Gruß


----------



## Black-Down (22. April 2013)

hier mal noch eine wirklich gute Alternative von Fox  :





http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/157106-fox-racing-shox-dhx-5-0-air-boostvalve-216-mm-lange


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flametop (25. April 2013)

Kurze Frage: hat das 2009er Spicy/Zesty ein 1 1/8 Steuerrohr?


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (25. April 2013)

Ja, hat es. 1 1/8 Zoll Zerostack.


----------



## flametop (25. April 2013)

danke!


----------



## trailsurf75 (1. Mai 2013)

Sickern eigentlich schon irgendwelche Infos über das Spicy 2014 durch? Wird ss auch was in anderen Laufradgrößen geben?


----------



## zwente (17. Mai 2013)

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/First-Look-2014-Prototype-Lapierre-Spicy-Team-275-Enduro-Racer.html

Spicy mit 650B wheels... bin mal gespannt


----------



## hemtbsch (20. Mai 2013)

Danke für Deine Hinweise.

Hab vor zwei Wochen bei meinem Spicy 516 (2009er-Modell - 2010 gekauft) einen Riss im Tretlagergehäuse festgestellt und bei dem Händler zur Regulierung gegeben, bei dem ich das Bike gekauft hab. Der hat Lapierre allerdings aus seinem Programm rausgenommen. Bin gespannt was da auf mich zukommt.


----------



## schrobatt (22. Mai 2013)

Hallo,
hat jemand schon Erfahrungen gemacht mit nem Rock Shox Kage im Spicy?

gruss


----------



## FireGuy (22. Mai 2013)

ja, 70kg Fahrgewicht in M/M

würde nichts anderes mehr einbauen, so macht das Spicy erst richtig Sinn


----------



## 6TiWon (24. Mai 2013)

würd mich auch interessieren als alternative: also an die, die einen kage verbaut haben: low mid oder high verbaut? danke für die infos.


----------



## FireGuy (24. Mai 2013)

Hab ich doch eh geschrieben

Tune  M/M 

*Kage RC Dämpfer Modell 2012 *_
Farbe / Grösse:schwarz/216 mm x 63,5 mm / tune mid_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 6TiWon (24. Mai 2013)

merci. hatte anscheinend was auf die augen. aber mit 70 kg kann ich auch nicht dienen, mach noch ca. 6 dabei


----------



## FireGuy (24. Mai 2013)

naja, aber da ändert sich doch normal nur die Feder und nicht wirklich der tune bei dem bissal gewichtsunterschied  oder hast eine 0 vergessen und +60kg ? 

Ich würd nie wieder einen Luftdämpfer in das Bike verbauen, das ist einfach sowas von potent jetzt


----------



## schrobatt (24. Mai 2013)

Ich bin mal drauf gespannt.
Werd mir jetzt auch einen bei bikedude besorgen.
Welche Feder hast du bei deinen 70kg dran und wie hast den SAG eingestellt?
gruss


----------



## lehugo (24. Mai 2013)

was müsste man beim bike dude denn so ungefähr investieren? und die federstärke bei 80kg (ohne rucksack/klammotten etc.) würd mich auch interessieren!


----------



## FireGuy (24. Mai 2013)

Mit dem Dämpfer hatte ich eine 350lbs mitbestellt, hab aber schnell eine 300lbs eingebaut und die ist super
jetzt mit den Huber Bushings geht das Teil nochmal einen tick besser und sensibler. 

Sag ist bissal was vor DH

aktuell wiege ich 66kg nackig und hab selbst bei härtester Fahrweise keinen hör oder spürbaren durchschlag gehabt.


----------



## schrobatt (24. Mai 2013)

@lehugo
kann ich dir gerne genau sagen sobald das Ganze verbindlich mit bikedude abgeklärt ist.
Zur Federrate und dem Tune:
Das teilt er mir, denke ich, noch heute mit. Ich habe fahrfertig 88kg und warte auch auf seine Antwort.
Was auf jeden Fall positiv im Gegensatz zum anderweitigen online Kauf ist, dass man 1. das 2013 Modell bekommt und 2. nen vorher geprüften Dämpfer mit persönlichem Ansprechpartner hat...falls mal was am Dämpfer ist.
Somit zahlt man schon paar Euro mehr wenn man zum Vergleich das günstigste Angebot her nimmt.
Ich habe mich dank sehr guter Reputationen von bikedude für ihn entschieden.
gruss


----------



## lehugo (24. Mai 2013)

ja prima. kannst mir auch gerne eine pn schicken, falls die preise nicht öffentlich diskutiert werden sollten und der bike dude etwas diskretion wünscht. und einen gewissen aufpreis nehme ich bei entsprechendem service und beratung etc. in kauf!


----------



## wiesel2006 (25. Mai 2013)

Hallo, 
Ich fahre ein Spicy 316 Baujahr2010.
Fahr jetzt ungefähr eine Woche den Vivid r2c Air (das neue Modell).
Hab auch vorher den Fox DHX5.0 Coil gefahren, und zum vergleich eines Vivid liegen für mich Welten dazwischen...Was der Vivid für ein Losbrechmoment hat ist unglaublich...kann also nur den Vivid empfehlen.


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (25. Mai 2013)

Welches Tune?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FireGuy (25. Mai 2013)

interessant, dass jemand air einem coil in sachen Losbrechmoment bevorzugt. Okay es ist ein Fox aber trotzdem


----------



## rider1970 (25. Mai 2013)

Das verwundert mich auch etwas,mein Fox Van ging sehr fluffig im Spicy


----------



## wiesel2006 (26. Mai 2013)

ach, tut mir leid, ich mein den unterschied zu einem DHX 5.0 Air.
klar hat ein Coil ne schönere kennlinie... aber der Vivid Air kommt verdammt nah an nen Coil... und zum vergleich würde ich einen Vivid Air rc2 einem DHX AIR vorziehen.So war das gemeint von mir ^^


----------



## wiesel2006 (26. Mai 2013)

@ye_olde_fritz

Tune: MM bei 70 kg (Vivid Air r2c neues Modell)


----------



## HHorsTT (26. Mai 2013)

Hi
eine Frage in die Runde - hat jemand ein Bild von einem 2011 316 Spicy mit weissem Dämpfer? Meint ihr das sieht nach was aus? Dachte da an Rock Shox Monarch plus...
Besten Dank


----------



## schrobatt (27. Mai 2013)

@_lehugo_

wolltest ja noch wissen was das Ganze kostet...
Dämpfer(L/M); Feder(450); Mounting Kit und Versand kostet 260.
Er hat meinen alten Dämpfer in Zahlung genommen, so zahle ich 220 gesamt.

gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lehugo (27. Mai 2013)

prima. danke für die info!


----------



## 6TiWon (29. Mai 2013)

hab mich jetzt auch für den kage entschieden. noch ne frage: welche buchsen-masse (dm und länge) brauche ich für den einbau ins spicy (2012). danke für die infos


----------



## Bikedude001 (30. Mai 2013)

beide 19x6


----------



## 6TiWon (31. Mai 2013)

danke für die info pascal.


----------



## Stresshormon (3. Juni 2013)

So nach langem hin und her habe ich mich nun für den Vivid air entschieden, dass einzige Problem ist das der Rebound-Knopf von der Wippe verdeckt ist und man etwas fummeln muss. Jetzt kann ich nur noch auf etwas besseres Wetter hoffen, um ihn ausgiebig zu testen zu können.


----------



## FireGuy (3. Juni 2013)

180° den Körper zur Kolbenstange drehen geht beim Vivid nicht?


----------



## Stresshormon (3. Juni 2013)

Leider nicht.


----------



## wiesel2006 (3. Juni 2013)

@Stresshormon

Beste Entscheidung


----------



## Bikedude001 (3. Juni 2013)

FireGuy schrieb:


> 180° den Körper zur Kolbenstange drehen geht beim Vivid nicht?


Das ist kein Problem.


----------



## Stresshormon (3. Juni 2013)

Aber man kann den Rebound drehen bzw. drehen lassen. Nach der Mad East geht der zu Rock Shox und die versetzen ihn nach unten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikedude001 (4. Juni 2013)

Man kann einfach die Kolbenstange unabhängig vom Dämpferkörper drehen.
So wie man es braucht. Man muss dazu nicht einmal die Feder demontieren.
Was soll man denn da versetzten


----------



## Stresshormon (4. Juni 2013)

Das dachte ich mir Gestern auch so, nur meinte Rock Shox das man dies auf keinen Fall machen sollte, sie würden den Rebound nur nach unten versetzen.


----------



## Alecsey (15. Juni 2013)

Bin letztes Jahr auf zweifach mit Bash und Kefü umgestiegen. Hab mir jetzt Anfang dieses Jahres dann auch ein 36er SLX-Blatt eingebaut, welches extra für 2Fach sein soll. Hab also jetzt vorne 24 und 36 Zähne mit SLX Umwerfer. Beim Schalten unter Last bin ich aber noch nicht so richtig glücklich.

Ist das normal oder lohnt es sich da noch mal zu fummeln? Wenn ja, habt Ihr Tipps?


----------



## couchrider (15. Juni 2013)

Alecsey schrieb:


> Beim Schalten unter Last bin ich aber noch nicht so richtig glücklich.
> 
> Ist das normal oder lohnt es sich da noch mal zu fummeln? Wenn ja, habt Ihr Tipps?



beim schalten unter last bin ich auch nicht glücklich; und meine schaltung garantiert auch nicht. wenn möglich vermeiden...

was willste denn da fummeln?


----------



## Alecsey (15. Juni 2013)

Sicher sollte man es eher vermeiden unter Last zu Schalten, vor allem natürlich unter Volllast. Dennoch betrachte ich es als normal, dass dies vorkommt. Gibt ja schließlich Momente, in denen man spontan reagieren muss. Momentan schafft es meine Kette jedoch schon unter relativ leichter Last nicht mehr sauber aufs größere Kettenblatt. Da es hier ja wohl einige mit zweifach geben wird, wollte ich einfach mal wissen, wie das bei Euch so ist.

Mit Fummeln meinte ich, ob es da irgendwelche Tricks gibt, den Umwerfer besser auf diesen großen Kettensprung einzustellen. Ich fand es von Grund auf schon etwas schwieriger den Umwerfer halbwegs sauber einzustellen, da seine Geometrie wohl nicht auf das 36er ausgelegt ist. Zudem war die Fixierung des Umwerfers am Spicy für mich etwas ungewohnt. Bei meinem alten Bike ist der noch mit einer Schelle am Rahmen befestigt gewesen. Da hatte man meines Erachtens mehr Möglichkeiten.


----------



## couchrider (16. Juni 2013)

hab auch 2fach und bin mein spicy noch nie mit 3 kettenblättern gefahren und der umwerfer (fdm660) funktioniert einwandfrei. scheint wohl an deiner einstellung zu liegen. ursprünglich arbeitet der umwerfer ja mit 22-32-44er abstufung. sollte also auch für 38er kettenblatt ausreichen...


----------



## Alecsey (16. Juni 2013)

Bei dreifach ist da für das größte Rizzel so ein Absatz am Umwerfer. Habe den Umwerfer jetzt so eingestellt (wenn ich mich richtig erinnere), dass die Kette für das 36 Blatt unter diesem Absatz bleibt. So wie sich das anhört, wird es sich aber wohl lohnen da noch mal ein bisschen was auszuprobieren.


----------



## Bikedude001 (16. Juni 2013)

Alecsey schrieb:


> Sicher sollte man es eher vermeiden unter Last zu Schalten, vor allem natürlich unter Volllast. Dennoch betrachte ich es als normal, dass dies vorkommt. Gibt ja schließlich Momente, in denen man spontan reagieren muss. Momentan schafft es meine Kette jedoch schon unter relativ leichter Last nicht mehr sauber aufs größere Kettenblatt. Da es hier ja wohl einige mit zweifach geben wird, wollte ich einfach mal wissen, wie das bei Euch so ist.
> 
> Mit Fummeln meinte ich, ob es da irgendwelche Tricks gibt, den Umwerfer besser auf diesen großen Kettensprung einzustellen. Ich fand es von Grund auf schon etwas schwieriger den Umwerfer halbwegs sauber einzustellen, da seine Geometrie wohl nicht auf das 36er ausgelegt ist. Zudem war die Fixierung des Umwerfers am Spicy für mich etwas ungewohnt. Bei meinem alten Bike ist der noch mit einer Schelle am Rahmen befestigt gewesen. Da hatte man meines Erachtens mehr Möglichkeiten.



Du solltest den Umwerfer noch ein bischen höher stellen, wenn du von 32 auf 36 umbaust.
Und schalten unter großer Last unbedingt vermeiden, musst halt etwas vorrausschauender fahren. Das verschleisst dir die Steighillfen am KB und die Kette unnötig.


----------



## Alecsey (17. Juni 2013)

Den Umwerfer habe ich höher gestellt. Das musste man, um eben unter dem Absatz zu bleiben. Aber danke, dann liege ich damit schon mal richtig. Die Kette schaltet super auf dem Ständer, aber halt nicht wenn ich drauf sitze.

Ist ja nett dass Ihr Euch solche Sorgen um mein Bike macht. Aber ich sags mal so: Mein Altes war etwa 20 Jahre alt. Hatte noch so einen schönen unkaputtbaren superweichen Stahlrahmen (nix Fully, Beinarbeit). Bereue es manchmal ein bisschen, es nicht als Funbike umgebaut zu haben. Nun ja, ich hab es immer selber gewartet. Hab als Jugendlicher in nem Fahrradgeschäft gejobbt. Bin damals auch relativ viel gefahren (bin jedoch kein Crack). Als ich es vor zwei Jahren verschenkt habe, lief die original DX Schaltung noch wie ne Eins.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alecsey (17. Juni 2013)

So, hab heute Abend noch mal die Kurbelgarnitur runter, Kefü neu eingestellt, Umwerfer max hoch, Schaltstellungen neu justiert, etc.. Das Hauptproblem war wohl, dass ich den Umwerfer ganz zugedreht habe, so das er den Weg zur dritten Position überhaupt nicht mehr antreten konnte. Wenn man ihn aber deutlich "übersteuern" lässt, dann schaltet er problemlos.

Eine Frage noch: Hab zwischen Tretlager und Kurbelgarnitur nen feinen Abstandsring gefunden. Meines Erachtens nach hatte der dort weder einen Sinn, noch richtig reingepasst. Gehört der dort hin? Ist ein '11er Spicy mit "normalem" Innenlager.


----------



## couchrider (18. Juni 2013)

gib doch in google z.b. einbauanleitung sm-bb50 ein (sm-bb50 heisst das lager beim 2011/216)...techdocs.shimano oder so heisst der link


----------



## Alecsey (18. Juni 2013)

Danke! Die Explosionszeichnungen habe ich jedoch sogar auf Papier hier rumfahren. Dort kann ich denn Ring nicht entdecken. Ich bin mir aber auch nicht sicher, wie Detailreich die wirklich sind.


----------



## Stresshormon (18. Juni 2013)

Bei meinem 2011er habe ich an der Kurbelseite 2 Ringe und auf der Kurbelarmseite keinen.


----------



## Alecsey (18. Juni 2013)

Sehen die auch so aus?


----------



## Stresshormon (18. Juni 2013)

Ja .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hifly (27. Juni 2013)

Servus zusammen, 


habe ein 09er Spicy , tolles Rad aber leider zickt es derzeit etwas. Mir ist vor kurzem einer der beiden Bolzen gebrochen, die den Rahmen mit dem Hinterbau am Hauptdrehpunkt zusammenhalten. Dank super flottem Service aus Bielefeld hatte ich schnell Ersatz und konnte wieder Fahren. Nun lösen sich die blöden Bolzen alle paar Stunden, jedes mal mit dem angebenen Drehmoment angezogen. Gibts da Erfahrungen zu?

Habe den Thread durchgeschaut aber muss ehrlich sagen, bei über 100 Seiten verliert man schnell den Überblick. 


Habe schon überlegt die Gewinde im Rahmen weg zu Bohren und mir einen Einteiligen Bolzen drehen zu lassen der nur auf der nicht-Kurbelseite verschraubt wird.


Wäre toll wenn es ne Lösung zu dem Problem gibt, will den geilen Rahmen nicht schon abschreiben!


Gruß

Christian


----------



## wiesel2006 (27. Juni 2013)

Hallo Christian. 
Ich würde es mal mit Schraubensicherung versuchen. Aber vorher das Gewinde reinigen. Bei mir ist der Bolzen durchgehend Modell 2010. Wenn du das Lager über dem Tretlager meinst.Schraubensicherung dürfte da helfen.


----------



## Bikedude001 (27. Juni 2013)

Genau, Schraubensicherung und Gewinde reinigen.
Kann sein, wenn du noch zuviel Locktiteüberreste an den Gewinden hast, dass der Drehmomentschlüssel zu früh auslößt und somit die Schrauben einfach zu locker sind.
Normalerweise lösen die sich nie.


----------



## Bikedude001 (27. Juni 2013)

Voila .... Spicy 2014


----------



## Rockshock (28. Juni 2013)

Cool! ;-) Mehr ,mehr, mehr! Haben die jetzt tatsächlich auf Rockshox umgeschwenkt? hinten 150 mm ? Gruß


----------



## Bikedude001 (28. Juni 2013)

Hier ist noch ein Link zum Fotoshooting mit Blenki und Vouilloz. Ein paar Bilder von anderen Spicys und Zesty sind auch dabei.
Denke dass noch viele Lapierres weiterhin auf Fox rollen werden.
http://www.26in.fr/news/24826-nous-avons-essaye-la-gamme-enduro-.html


----------



## Hifly (28. Juni 2013)

Danke für die Tips, ich werde es nochmal gründlich reinigen und loctite reinpacken, hoffentlich ist dann mal Fahrspaß angesagt. Zur Zeit komme ich aus den Reparaturen nicht mehr mehr raus ;-)

Grüße!


----------



## 6TiWon (29. Juni 2013)

jetzt gänzlich auf 27,5 und ein 1-fach kettenblatt von sram?
optisch gefällts mir jeden fall wieder besser mit der farbzusammenstellung als das 2013er. auch der u-förmige bügel für die untere dämpferbefestigung sieht schon mal besser aus.

hab übrigens meinem 2012er spicy grade einen rs kage spendiert .
wird nächste woche bei dude eingebaut. foto und test kommen danach. bin gespannt wie`n flizzebogen.


----------



## F99 (29. Juni 2013)

Ich hätte dann gerne das schwarze Spicy Carbon...


----------



## Sagi (30. Juni 2013)

Hab ein Spicy von 2010 und würde gerne auf 1-Fach Kettenblatt umbauen, die Frage ist nun:
Was für ein Pressfitt ist das beim Spicy und welche Breite hat es ?
Brauch ich ne Kurble für das BB30-Innenlager ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black-Down (30. Juni 2013)

Sagi schrieb:


> Hab ein Spicy von 2010 und würde gerne auf 1-Fach Kettenblatt umbauen, die Frage ist nun:
> Was für ein Pressfitt ist das beim Spicy und welche Breite hat es ?
> Brauch ich ne Kurble für das BB30-Innenlager ?


Also ich hab nen 09er da ist die Innenlagerbreite 73 und die Shimano SLX passt perfekt


----------



## tebis (30. Juni 2013)

Mein 2010er hat 92mm Gehäusebreite. Aber zu dem Thema hätte ich auch gleich eine Frage:

Würde folgendes Lager in ein 2010er Spicy mit 92mm Gehäusebreite und einer SLX 2-Fach Kurbel passen:

www.hibike.de/shop/product/pa66ea4b...B92->-X-Type-Convert-Innenlager-Mod-2013.html

 @Sagi

Du kannst folgendes benutzen:

www.hibike.de/shop/product/p252ec09...TB-Press-Fit-Innenlager-41mm-SM-BB91-41A.html

Oder oben das Race Face, falls jemand die Verwendung bestätigen kann.

Gruß

Tebis


----------



## Black-Down (30. Juni 2013)

92? alter Schwede das hat ja nichmal mein DH


----------



## tebis (30. Juni 2013)

Muss man relativ sehen. Da die Lager ja im Gehäuse sind, muss das so breit sein. BSA mit außenliegenden Schalen sind in Summe sicher auch so breit.


----------



## Sagi (30. Juni 2013)

Du kannst folgendes benutzen:

www.hibike.de/shop/product/p252ec09...TB-Press-Fit-Innenlager-41mm-SM-BB91-41A.html

Oder oben das Race Face, falls jemand die Verwendung bestätigen kann.

Gruß

Tebis[/QUOTE]

Danke für die Info, Lager ist ja bereits verbaut, mich würde interessieren, welche Kurbel ich einbauen könnte


----------



## Bikedude001 (1. Juli 2013)

Die original verbauten Lager sind Shimanokompatibel. Race Face passt da auch rein, wobei das bei den Kurbeln sehr knapp mit der Umwerferzugführung an der Kettenstrebe ist.
Für Sram Kurbeln braucht man ein GXP Pressfit.


----------



## tebis (1. Juli 2013)

Hallo Bikedude001,

das heißt dann im Umkehrschluss, dass ich das o.g. RaceFace Lag auch für Shimano-Kurbeln verwenden kann. Oder hab ich hier etwas übersehen?

Danke und Gruß

tebis


----------



## Bikedude001 (1. Juli 2013)

tebis schrieb:


> Hallo Bikedude001,
> 
> das heißt dann im Umkehrschluss, dass ich das o.g. RaceFace Lag auch für Shimano-Kurbeln verwenden kann. Oder hab ich hier etwas übersehen?
> 
> ...



Richtig !


----------



## tebis (1. Juli 2013)

Dacht ich's doch.
Danke für die Info 

tebis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZombieBike (1. Juli 2013)

tebis schrieb:


> Mein 2010er hat 92mm Gehäusebreite. Aber zu dem Thema hätte ich auch gleich eine Frage:
> 
> Würde folgendes Lager in ein 2010er Spicy mit 92mm Gehäusebreite und einer SLX 2-Fach Kurbel passen:
> 
> ...



Obiges Racefacelager passt! Du kannst damit alle Raceface X-Type-, Shimano Hollowtech II - und FSA Kurbeln mit 24mm Achse fahren. 
Ich habe es auch in meinem 2010er Spicy in Verbindung mit einer Raceface Deus 2-fach Kurbel und Shimano SLX Umwerfer.


----------



## tebis (1. Juli 2013)

ZombieBike schrieb:


> Obiges Racefacelager passt! Du kannst damit alle Raceface X-Type-, Shimano Hollowtech II - und FSA Kurbeln mit 24mm Achse fahren.
> Ich habe es auch in meinem 2010er Spicy in Verbindung mit einer Raceface Deus 2-fach Kurbel und Shimano SLX Umwerfer.



Top

Genau das wollte ich hören.

Gruß

Tebis


----------



## Black-Down (1. Juli 2013)

Also dann muß ich mich entschuldigen....ich bin von der Kurbel ausgegangen...wegen der Lagerbreite 
sorry


----------



## Exteci (2. Juli 2013)

Interessante News zu den 2014er Bikes. Farblich finde ich das schwarz blaue Zesty Am sehr gelungen. Auch das jetzt beide Bikes den gleich Rahmen haben finde ich recht interessant. 
Die wegfallende 26" Größe spricht mich dagegen nicht an. Ich bin schon ein recht kleiner Kerl und weiß nicht was ich dann noch von größeren Reifen halten soll. Bin aber auch noch nie 650b gefahren. 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## HR.DRECK (2. Juli 2013)

Hat jemand eventuell schonmal getestet, ob 650b Laufräder auch in die aktuellen Spicys passen?


----------



## Sagi (2. Juli 2013)

Welche 1-fach Kurbeln a la e*thirteen LG1r Single-Double kann ich denn im originalen Innenlager von 2010 verwenden ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pitti690 (2. Juli 2013)

Keine da e.13 ne Sondergrösse bei der Kurbelachse haben , is ähnlich dem BB30, aber passt nicht mit BB30 Lagern. In deinem 2010er sind Lager für eine 24 Achse.
Du musst also auch die Lager von e.13 verwenden, aber bei Pressfit Kurbelgehäuse wird das schwierig , muss ein Adapter eingepresst werden in die du die Lager dann schraubst was aber bei ner Gehäusebreite von 92 mm nicht geht da die kurbeln für 83 mm ausgelegt sind und mit denn aussen liegenden Lagern zu breit wird. 
Gibt aber glaub ich nen Umbausatz dafür von  e.13 bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher.


----------



## Sagi (2. Juli 2013)

Gibt´s ne Alternative zur e.13 für BB30 ?


----------



## Sagi (9. Juli 2013)

-


----------



## soso79 (18. Juli 2013)

Hi, ich schreibs mal hier in die threads -

*suche* für meine Dame nen *Zesty*, oder *Spicy Rahmen*. Größe* S*

Sie fahrt gerade nen Nukeproof Mega, naja noch steht das Rad eher  Vllt hat ja auch einer Interesse daran.

Wenn Ihr was habt, bitte einfach mal anbieten.

THX


----------



## JENSeits (18. Juli 2013)

So, jetzt ist das neue Radl da und ich verabschiede mich erstmal aus dem LP-Abteil.
War schön hier die letzten Jahre 

LG Jens


----------



## TheMicha (19. Juli 2013)

(hat sich erledigt)


----------



## bonusheft (26. Juli 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

bei meinem Spicy 516 von 2010 haben der Rahmen und Hinterbau Risse bekommen. Garantie ist noch vorhanden. 

Bevor ich den Rahmen reklamiere, wollte ich fragen, ob jemand weiß, wie das bei Lapierre funktioniert, wenn man statt des alten einen aktuellen Rahmen möchte? Wenn es geht, hätte ich nämlich gerne einen 2014er Rahmen. Dann wäre ich auch bereit, etwas zuzuzahlen. Die Wartezeit würde ich auch in Kauf nehmen.

Die alten Laufräder fallen bald auseinander und auch die meisten anderen Teile sind verbraucht. Daher ist es nicht so tragisch, wenn einige Komponenten nicht mehr passen.

Vielen Dank schon mal


----------



## jr.tobi87 (27. Juli 2013)

Weiß jemand welche Kettenlinie das 916 von 2011 hat? 

Wie habt ihr die Rache Face Atlas Kurbel gespacert für die Kettenlinie?


----------



## the_real_iflow (31. Juli 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte meinem 2011er Spicy ein wenig flachere Winkel und ein tieferes Tretlager verpassen und liebäugle deswegen mit offset bushings.

Hat jemand damit schon Erfahrungen gesammelt?

Kennt jemand die Breiten der Dämpferbuchsen? Habe sowas wie 19mm und 23mm gemessen, kann das sein?

Viele Grüsse,

Wolfi


----------



## Black-Down (8. August 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

hat jemand schonmal nen Steuersatz vom Spicy 316 aus 2009 geändert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vitaminc (8. August 2013)

Was heißt "geändert", du meinst getauscht?


----------



## Black-Down (8. August 2013)

Ja das meinte ich...dieses Originale Kugellager nervt


----------



## vitaminc (8. August 2013)

Na dann tausche den semi-integrierten Steuersatz doch einfach!

Habe ich letztens am Zesty 2009 auch getan.


----------



## Black-Down (8. August 2013)

das habe ich auch vor...vielleicht gibt es hier ja jemand der einen empfehlen kann und oder mir die Maße sagen kann


----------



## vitaminc (8. August 2013)

Na klar, mir wurde selber dieser hier empfohlen:
https://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p28923_40er-ZS44-28-6---ZS44-30-Steuersatz-.html

Habe ich eingebaut, sieht gut aus, tut was er soll, und wird hoffentlich lange halten..


----------



## JeanMichelle (8. August 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich überlege mir das aktuelle (2013) Spicy 916 zuzulegen. 
Jetzt habe ich in einem Bericht der Bike zum 2012er gelesen, dass man hinten keine 2,4er Gummis reinbekommt?! Könnt ihr das bestätigen bzw. ist dies zum 2013er Modell geändert worden?

Danke Euch vorab!


----------



## MK007 (9. August 2013)

Ich fahr zwar das 516er von 2013 mit Muddy Mary in 2,35 und hast noch Luft. Es passt auch ein Conti RQ 2,4 durch.

Gruß
Markus


----------



## JeanMichelle (9. August 2013)

Hallo Markus,

Danke für die Info. Weisst du auch ob der Alu-Hinterbau identisch zum Carbon-Hinterbau des 916 ist? Also von der Geometrie bzw. Rad zu Rahmen.

Gruß,
Jan


----------



## Stresshormon (9. August 2013)

Der Carbon-Hinterbau ist meines Wissens schmaler, so das es eng wird mit dem 2.4er.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toranoxx (11. August 2013)

Hier mein Spicy!



steht zum Verkauf:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/208663-lapierre-spicy-916-gr-46-m


----------



## Hoshi (12. August 2013)

JeanMichelle schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich überlege mir das aktuelle (2013) Spicy 916 zuzulegen.
> Jetzt habe ich in einem Bericht der Bike zum 2012er gelesen, dass man hinten keine 2,4er Gummis reinbekommt?! Könnt ihr das bestätigen bzw. ist dies zum 2013er Modell geändert worden?
> ...




Spicy 916 (2013) mit Maxxis High Roller II in 2.4" ist kein Problem, hab ich so seit vielen vielen Kilometern im Einsatz.


----------



## Martin123 (13. August 2013)

Hallo,

hab bei meinem spicy 516 von 2013 ein problem beim OST+ link. Unter der verbindung zum hinterbau (18-20 mm) befindet sich noch ein schrauben der die verbindung zum dämpfer bzw. zum adapter herstellt. Leider hat sich dieser bei mir gelockert. Wenn ich die beiden großen  18-20 mm schrauben öffne, wird der ganze hinterbau auseinander gedrückt. Die spannung is rel. hoch, kann ich die ohne bedenken lösen damit ich zu dem schrauben darunter komme? Finden leider nichts dazu

Merci schonmal


----------



## 6TiWon (28. August 2013)

hallo an alle, ANFRAGE
ich suche den schwarzen sattel von dem 2012er spicy. meiner ist an dern seiten schon komplett abgewetzt von der hose. schaumstoff schaut schon bedenklich heraus. es handelt sich um einen sattel der fa. san marco. fühl mich mittlerweile richtig wohl au dem teil...
aber ich weiss nicht, welches modell. kasnn mir jemand weiterhelfen oder hat diesen evtl. auch zu verkaufen?
gruss


----------



## Ultroon (28. August 2013)

*Bei dem Spicy 316 und 516 ist der Sattel identisch.*



*"
Nico  Vouilloz hat es in der letzten Saison als Untersatz fÃ¼r zahlreiche  EinsÃ¤tze in der franzÃ¶sischen Enduro-Serie und beim Megavalanche  benutzt: Das Spicy bekommt 2012 einen vÃ¶llig neuen Rahmen mit der  optimierten OST+ Technologie und 160 mm Federweg. Der neue Carbonrahmen  ist ca. 400 g leichter und damit einer der leichtesten Rahmen seiner  Klasse. Durch die sorgfÃ¤ltige Auswahl und den Einsatz perfekt  aufeinander abgestimmter Komponenten garantieren wir absolute  High-Speed-Performance - egal was sich dir in den Weg stellt. Drei  Modelle mit dem neuen Carbon- oder dem neuen Alurahmen, integrierter  KabelfÃ¼hrung und absolut "race-ready" Enduro Style Komponenten....  Schnell, dynamisch und radikal. Eben Nico`s Bike ! *




*Technische Details*​ *Rahmen : *              SPICY 316 Alloy 7005 SL OST+Â® 160mm Tapered HT 12x142mm Thru axle                *DÃ¤mpfer : *              FOX Float RP2 HV 180/200mm for OST+Â®                *Gabel : * ROCKSHOX Domain R CL160 White Tapered                *Steuersatz : *              Alloy Semi-Integrated Cartridge Tapered                *Innenlager : * SHIMANO BB50                *Kurbelgarnitur : * SHIMANO FC-M545 36x22 + BashGuard 170mm : size 42 â¢ 175mm : size              46/50 Anti dÃ©raillement/Chain Guide E13                *Vorbau : *              FUNN Crossfire 31.8x65mm Black                *SattelstÃ¼tze : *              LAPIERRE XC Comp 31.6x350mm SB Black 2012                *Lenker : *              FUNN Fatboy 31.8 15x710mm White                *Umwerfer : * SHIMANO FDM665E5X                *Schaltwerk : * SHIMANO Deore Shadow RDM592SGS 9 speeds                *Bremse : *              Frein avant / Front brake Poids / Weight SRAM Elixir 3 White 200mm              Frein arriÃ¨re / Rear brake SRAM Elixir 3 White 180mm                *Schalthebel : * Shimano New Deore                *Sattel : * LAPIERRE by SAN MARCO Black/White *LaufrÃ¤der : *              Jantes / Rims ALEX FR30 32 holes Black, Moyeu avant / Front hub              LAPIERRE DH 20 mm 32 Holes Black, Moyeu arriÃ¨re / Rear hub SHIMANO              Freehub FH-M788 XT 12x142mm Thru Axle K-SMAX75A                *Kassette : * SHIMANO Alivio CS-HG30-9 11x34 9 speeds                *Reifen : * CONTINENTAL Rubber Queen 26x2.2 TS                *Gewicht : *              14,8                *GrÃ¶Ãen : *              42.46.50
"


----------



## 6TiWon (29. August 2013)

Ultroon schrieb:


> *Sattel : *LAPIERRE by SAN MARCO "


 ?ja und welches modell nun von sm?? weiss das wer??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikedude001 (30. August 2013)

Das sind wahrscheinlich OEM Sättel, die du so im normalen Verkauf nicht bekommst.


----------



## Bikedude001 (31. August 2013)

Neues von der Eurobike:
alle 2014er OST+ Modelle mit Preisen.
Bis auf Zesty 927 und 929. 927 hab ich vergessen abzulichten und 929 war nicht da.

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...073741828.206503692750138&type=1&l=582e9743b1


----------



## Freefloh (31. August 2013)

Hallo,
ich suche momentan preisgünstig einen Zesty oder Spicy Rahmen in M (182cm mit 84cm SL), den ich mir aufbauen kann. 
Kennt durch Zufall jemand einen oder eine der seinen/ihren Rahmen verkaufen möchte . Oder hat wer einen Tip wo man preisgünstig an einen Rahmen herbekommt?


----------



## Runner_80 (31. August 2013)

Hallo, welchen Tretlagertyp hat das Spicy 2013 ? 

Was für Kettenführungen fahrt ihr ? Empfehlungen ? 

Mfg


----------



## Bikedude001 (31. August 2013)

Spicy 2013 hat BSA Tretlager.
Sram X0 Kettenführung passt und funktionert sehr gut.


----------



## merino (1. September 2013)

Hallo Freefloh,
ich kann Dir einen Spicyrahmen in L anbieten (2009). Fotos sind in meinem Album.
Gruß M


----------



## Freefloh (1. September 2013)

Hallo Merino,
Danke fürs Angebot aber das L ist mir leider zu lang mit seinem 615mm Oberrohr.


----------



## careless-mau (6. September 2013)

Hallo Spicyfahrer,

Ich liebäugle sehr mit der neuen Manitou Mattoc. Allerdings gibts diese bekanntlich nur mit tapered Steurrohr und passt somit nicht in meinen 10er Spicy Rahmen. 
Habe jetzt irgendwo im Forum aufgeschnappt, dass es wohl möglich ist eine tapered-Gabel mit Hilfe eines Steuersatzes mit externen Lagern zu fahren. 
Hat da jemand schon Erfahrungen gesammelt?

Danke u Gruß
Maui


----------



## Darkwing Duck (6. September 2013)

Das Maß, das du suchst, nennt sich EC44/40. Passende Steuersätze gibt es zB von Nukeproof, weil das beim Mega genau so gedacht ist. 

Ich hatte letztes Jahr kurzzeitig diesen Steuersatz und meinen 09er Rahmen gleichzeitig in der Hand. Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, hast du beim Spicy nur eine begrenzte Einpresstiefe,  danach wird das Steuerrohr enger. Ich kann mich leider nicht an die genauen Maße erinnern, aber ich glaube, meine Schlussfolgerung war,  dass es mit dem Nukeproof Steuersatz zwar knapp, aber möglich gewesen wäre.


----------



## careless-mau (8. September 2013)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Das enger werdende Steuerrohr könnte wirklich zum Problem werden.
Werde das demnächst mal ausmessen und mir ne Gabel mit tapered Steuerrohr zum Probieren ausleihen.
Werde berichten ob´s klappt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maxey (14. September 2013)

Hey Jungs,

bestimmt schon 1000 mal diskutiert worden.

Was für eine Steckachse hat das Spicy 2013??

Danke


----------



## Runner_80 (14. September 2013)

12x142 mm

Mfg


----------



## Maxey (14. September 2013)

Das ist klar, bin mir nur nicht im klaren für was das Gewinde im Rahmen passt? Einen DT und Sixpack passen nicht. 
Passt Maxle?


----------



## Runner_80 (16. September 2013)

Shimano E-thru Steckachse


----------



## trailsurf75 (16. September 2013)

Wann kommen die neuen Modelle in die Shops?


----------



## Bikedude001 (16. September 2013)

Die ersten Modelle kommen etwa ab KW 40.


----------



## lehugo (18. September 2013)

hi.
kann mich evtl. noch einmal jmd aufklären was den tune der dämpfer betrifft.

also ich schwanke noch zwischen monarch plus / vivid air / und warten auf fox X
denn stahl ist mir doch irgenwie ein wenig zu schwer...auch wenn sich mein fahrstil immer mehr richtung freeride verschiebt, so muss ich doch auch immer ordentlich höhenmeter kurbeln.

nun meine frage:
welchen tune brauch man denn bei den oben genannten dämpfern?
spicy 2012 / ich selber 80kg naggisch
könnte günstiger an einen  monarch plus M/L herankommen, frag mich aber ob das sinn macht, denn ich meine auch gelesen zu haben dass eigentlich M/M optimaler sei!

und kann mir evtl. einer mal die materie "tune" erklären?

mörci,
F


----------



## Fliege (18. September 2013)

Weiß hier jemand, wo man Ersatzbuchsensets für das hintere Kettenstrebengleitlager eines 2013er Spicy 916 gibt?

Danke
F.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (19. September 2013)

Bei Bikedude001 hier aus dem Forum. Der liefert schnell und unkompliziert. Hab innerhalb einer Tage die Lager für Froggy und Zesty hier gehabt. Die sind, zumindest bei den älteren, OST Hinterbauten identisch. 

auf seiner HP http://www.active-bikes.de findest du die Kontakt Daten.

Recht ungewöhnlich, dass ein Hinterbau Laber so schnell verschleisst. ich hab meine nach 4 Jahren getauscht, und so richtig notwendig war das auch noch nicht. 
Wichtig! Die Lager dürfen *nicht* geschmiert werden. Das sind Kunststoff- Gleitlager. Wenn da Schmiermittel zum Einsatz kommt, dann bindet das Öl/Fett Schmutz an sich. Das zerstört die Lager in Rekordzeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fliege (19. September 2013)

Danke.

Hab das Bike seit ca. 1 Jahr im Einsatz - bei jedem Wetter. Geschmiert hab ich nie....

F.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (19. September 2013)

Wenn das noch genau so gelagert ist wie die Alten Modelle (Alu Hülse und Kunststoffgleitlager), dann ist wahrscheinlich eher die Alu Hülse als das Lager hinüber. Also die Buchse incl. der Lager bestellen. 

Das mit der Lebensdauer der Gleitlager scheint eine relative Glückssache zu sein. 
Die Hinterbauten von Zesty und Froggy sind bei mir nach 3 bzw. 4 Jahren noch OK. 
Am Froggy hab ich mir die Lager auf einer Seite mal versaut, weil ich ein Quietschen mit Brunox beseitigt habe. 2 Monate später war das Lager dann fertig.


----------



## Runner_80 (23. September 2013)

Passt ein 2,4 Fat Albert hinten in 2013er Spicy ?

Mfg


----------



## Bikedude001 (23. September 2013)

Bei den Alu Modellen ja. Beim Carbon bin ich mir nicht sicher...


----------



## Aragongp (24. September 2013)

Ich hätte mal eine Frage. Welchen Vorbau mit 50mm würdet ihr empfehlen? Sollte relativ leicht sein und nicht so teuer. Mein jetztiger hat 90mm und passt überhauptnicht. Mfg Aragon


----------



## Bikedude001 (24. September 2013)

Spank Spike, Hope, Easton Havoc oder Heaven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stresshormon (24. September 2013)

Ich mag den Race Face Atlas Vorbau.





Features
6061er T6 Aluminium
Durch die Klemme mit vier Schrauben wird der Lenker sicher montiert.
Ineinander greifende Lenkerklemmung in U-Form
Frontplatte zum Schutz vor Belastungsspitzen, die zur Biegung oder zum Bruch des Lenkers führen können
Gegenüberliegende Schrauben an der Steuerrohrklemmung mit hoher Klemmkraft verringern die Belastung des Steuerrohrs
Nur in 1 1/8 mit 31,8 mm Lenkerklemmung erhältlich, gelaserte Logos
Spezifikation
Einsatzbereich: AM/XC/DH
Größen: 50 mm, 65 mm
Rise: 0°
Lenkerdurchmesser: 31,8 mm
Stapelhöhe: 40 mm
Gewicht: 150 Gramm (50 mm)


----------



## daddy yo yo (26. September 2013)

falls es auch 60mm sein dürfen: meine frau fährt den race face turbine an ihrem zesty - bildhübsch... alle 3 !!!


----------



## the_real_iflow (3. Oktober 2013)

Fahre seit Jahren den Thomson X4, auch im DH-Bike. Ist leicht und von der Haltbarkeit her über jeden Zweifel erhaben.


----------



## tebis (5. Oktober 2013)

tebis schrieb:


> FireGuy hat hier Recht. Ich kann zwar nur für mein Spicy 916 aus 2010 sprechen, aber hier sind am hinteren Lager keine Gleitlager (DU-Buchsen, Igus-Lager, etc.) verbaut, sondern Alu-Inlays im Carbon und Alu-Schrauben mit Bund, der in den Alu-Inlays läuft.
> 
> Daher die Frage nach der Materialstärke der Inlays. Falls genug Material vorhanden ist, hätte ich nämlich wenig Skrupel, die Bohrungen aufzubohren und Gleitlager einzubauen.
> 
> ...



Ist zwar schon eine Weile her, aber inzwischen bin ich schlauer, was dieses Thema angeht. Beim 2010er Spicy 916 ist es wirklich so, dass die hinteren Lager am Horstlink "nur" aus eingepressten Aluhülsen und den dazugehörigen Achsschrauben aus eloxiertem Alu bestehen. Wie damals schon geschrieben, ist das konstruktiv eher zweifelhaft, aber interessanterweise funktioniert es in der Praxis. Trotzdem hat mich das weiter beschäftigt.

Mir ist letztens bei einer Wartung aufgefallen, dass sich die eine Alubuchse bewegen ließ. Also hab ich sie rausgezogen und dabei festgestellt, dass die Buchsen nicht einlaminiert sondern eingepresst sind. Die zweite war mit leichten Hammerschlägen ohne Probleme rauszubekommen.

Ich habe mir zwei neue Buchsen gedreht und diese mit Igus-Buchsen "verfeinert" 







Ich werde das über die Herbst- und Wintermonate mal testen.

Gruß


tebis


----------



## schrobatt (7. Oktober 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

an meinem Spicy L 2010 ist ne neue Kette fällig.
Da ich kein Plan hab was dran soll wäre ich für Ratschläge sehr dankbar. Es wurde auf 2fach umgebaut (wenn das ne Rolle spielt).

gruss


----------



## RaceKing (7. Oktober 2013)

Hi, kann mir jemand sagen welche Einbaumaße der Dämpfer im Spicy 2013 hat?


----------



## Runner_80 (7. Oktober 2013)

216x63


----------



## lehugo (9. Oktober 2013)

wollte noch mal nachbohren:

laut einhelliger meinung sollte es bei einem monarch plus rc3 ja der M/M tune sein, oder (spicy 516/2012) ?

wie würde sich ein L/M tune auswirken? 
oder
wie würde sich ein M/L tune auswirken?

sorry mir sind die begriffe noch nicht wirklich klar!

bzgl. kette: 
hmm mit ner shimano hg 73 kannste doch eigentlich nix falsch machen!?
solides preis/leistungs verhältnis..


----------



## Martin123 (10. Oktober 2013)

Mal ne frage an die 2013er Besitzer.
Bei meinem 516er hab ich ein Spiel bei der hinteren Achse.
In ausgebautem zustand merkt man's schon, mit Felge ist's dann doch recht stark.
Hab gestern nen austauschrahmen bekommen, leider mit dem selben Problem.
Kennt das jemand??


----------



## Bikedude001 (10. Oktober 2013)

Mir ist aufgefallen, dass die 2013 Achsen mit dem dünnen Carbonhebelchen nicht so doll klemmen. Muss man etwas fetten und ziemlich beherzt zumachen. Besser klemmen die vom 2012er Modell oder die 2014er.
Vielleicht ist das ja die Ursache deines Problems?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikedude001 (10. Oktober 2013)

lehugo schrieb:


> wollte noch mal nachbohren:
> 
> laut einhelliger meinung sollte es bei einem monarch plus rc3 ja der M/M tune sein, oder (spicy 516/2012) ?
> 
> ...



Wenn du einen mit L Rebound bekommen kannst, nimm den ! Da die Zugstufe für den LP Hinterbau im Serienzustand etwas straff gedämpft ist. Kann man aber auch leicht umshimmen.
Bei der Druckstufe ist das relativ egal, tendentiell für leichte Fahrer L für Schwere M.


----------



## Martin123 (11. Oktober 2013)

Hey bikedude,
Danke für die schnelle Antwort, liegt aber def. Am rahmen!


----------



## lehugo (11. Oktober 2013)

auch ich danke für die fixe antwort.

habe jetzt erfahren, dass ich einen neuen M/L  bekommen kann.
liege ich richtig, dass M(rot) die zugstufe und L (blau) die druckstufe betrifft?!

wie leicht lässt sich der dämpfer denn komplett auf meine bedürfnisse umshimmen?
denn wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe, sollte ich das dann bei meinen 80kg naggisch tun, oder?

und als letzte frage:
eigentlich bin ich mit dem bergauf-kurbeln  soweit ganz zufrieden am 2012er.
daher frage ich mich ob der dämpfer von der performance so gut wie der alte sein wird, und ich deshalb bedenkenlos zuschalgen kann (angebot für den monarch+ R für 100), oder doch ein bisschen mehr kohle in die hand nehme und den RC3 kaufen sollte..

salut


----------



## Freizeit-biker (12. Oktober 2013)

Du kannst den Dämpfer über einen Händler zu SI schicken. Die bauen Dämpfer auf gewünschten Tune um. Was das kostet ????

Woher kommt  denn ein Dämpfer mit Compression Low/Rebund Mid?? Die Kombination hab ich noch nirgends gesehen. Kommt mir schon etwas komisch vor.


----------



## vitaminc (12. Oktober 2013)

Ich frag mich, warum denn ein Monarch R am Spicy?
Das ist doch ein XC Dämpfer.
Und meines Wissens wird der 2014er nur in Mid/Mid im Aftermarket verkauft. Das mag 2012 noch anders gewesen sein, da gab es auch den RC3 HV mit Low Compression und Mid Rebound zu kaufen.


----------



## lehugo (12. Oktober 2013)

najaaa..ist dann nen XC dampfer mit bikeparkzulassung!
jedenfalls kann man auch sehr gut den ein oder anderen größeren drop oder sprung damit angehen. funktioniert sehr gut. schon ausgiebig getestet.

und genau dafür würde ich einfach noch ein paar mehr reserven haben.
welche mir der monarch plus liefern sollte. habe nur angst, dass wenn es mal wieder "richtung" XC geht, ich meine berg-auf performance mit dem neuen dämpfer verlieren würde.

   "Woher kommt denn ein Dämpfer mit Compression Low/Rebund Mid?? Die   Kombination hab ich noch nirgends gesehen. Kommt mir schon etwas komisch vor"

dazu das angehängte bild:


----------



## Bikedude001 (14. Oktober 2013)

Wir shimmen die Dämpfer individuell für 98,- um. 
Mit den Monarch plus im Spicy verschiedener Baujahre haben wir viel Erfahrung gesammelt.
Die 2014 er Modelle gibt es in der tat nur in M/M. Das funtionert out of the box nicht schlecht , aber angepasst funktionert besser.
Es gibt auch diverse unkonveltionelle Bestückungen von OEM Dämpfern die im Netz kursieren. Daher gibt es alle möglichen Varianten.
Üblich sind bei Modellen vor 2014 immer rebound (rot) M und variable Druckstufe.
Wir verkaufen auch die Monarchs fertig abgestimmt für euch mit zusätzlich verkleinerter Luftkammer für 419,-


----------



## lehugo (14. Oktober 2013)

ach so..da gab es noch ein missverständnis.
ich hatte xc "dAmpfer" gelesen (als bezeichnung für das spicy)
und es ging (geht) um den monarch plus R (nicht RC)...und das ist eher keine xc "dÄmpfer"

danke bikedude für die ergänzungen ..hat mir sehr geholfen


----------



## Team_Montana (19. Oktober 2013)

Ist die Rahmengröße L La Pierre Spicy 516 Modell 2013 zu klein für mich?????

Bin 188 groß , Schrittlänge 90


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Runner_80 (19. Oktober 2013)

Ich hab L bei 1,84 und das passt sehr gut


----------



## lehugo (19. Oktober 2013)

bin 1,86 und habe auch L (allerdings 2012er)
passt gut. bisschen drauf achten, dass die sattelstütze zumindest beim 2012er ziemlich hinten raus schiebt(->sitzwinkel verflachung), wenn man das bike eher klein wählt.
dann tritt man bergauf etwas von "hinten"


----------



## mawe (20. Oktober 2013)

Hi Lehugo,



lehugo schrieb:


> ... bisschen drauf achten, dass die sattelstütze zumindest beim 2012er ziemlich hinten raus schiebt(->sitzwinkel verflachung), wenn man das bike eher klein wählt.
> dann tritt man bergauf etwas von "hinten"



Ist das nicht unangenehm und gerade am Berg sehr lästig?

Liegt man bergauf dann immer mit dem Kinn/Brustkorb auf dem Lenker, oder wie muss ich mir das vorstellen. ;-)

Gruß,
Martin


----------



## lehugo (24. Oktober 2013)

naja. ich würde einmal behaupten, dass es zum hochkurbeln durchaus besser geeignete enduros gibt.
für mich ist dies aber eher zweitrangig, da es nur in extrem steilen gefilden nachteilig ist, für mich aber die downhill performance des bikes ausschlaggebend ist.

jedenfalls hängt man in 90% der steigungen nicht "über dem lenker"

mfg


----------



## tebis (26. Oktober 2013)

Falls jemand noch die Lapierre-Hose sucht, dann hÃ¤tte ich einen Tip:

https://www.pentagonsports.de/fahrradbekleidung/hosen/

Aktuell fÃ¼r knapp 50,-â¬ im Angebot

GruÃ

tebis


----------



## klopfer4442 (27. Oktober 2013)

Hi,
bin neu hier und nutze erstmal die Gelegenheit mich kurz vorzustellen:
Bin Tobi, 21 Jahre, studiere Physik und fahre seit ca. 1 Jahr MTB und hab deshalb noch nicht so viel Ahnung. 

Ich Fahre meistens auf dem Flowtrail Stromberg, weil der direkt vor meiner Haustür ist.

Habe mir heute ein 2008er Spicy 316 gekauft. Nun hat der Vorbesitzer, als er vom Float R zum RP2 gewechselt hat einen RP2 mit 200mm eingebaut und somit den Hinterbau kastriert.

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: Ich brauche einen anderen Dämpfer und weil ich recht wenig Ahnung hab eure Hilfe. 

Abmessungen sind klar: 216x63

Als Gabel hab ich eine Fox Van. Ich wiege fahrfertig ca. 72Kg, also werde ich mir dafür wohl noch die Blaue Feder besorgen.

Als Dämpfer tendiere ich jetzt zum DHX 5.0 Coil. Hab ich auch schon ein paar mal am Spicy gesehen.
Fährt den hier jemand am Spicy?
Mich würde interessieren, ob die Bergaufperformance sehr leidet.
Und mich würde interessieren, ob sich das Mehrgewicht nur insofern bemerkbar macht, dass das Rad halt schwerer wird, oder ob auch die Gewichtsverteilung negativ beeinflusst wird.

Ich werde wohl hauptsächlich auf dem stromberger Flowtrail unterwegs sein, wobei ich mich auch langsam an den No Jokes herantasten will (weiß nicht ob ihr den Flowtrail Stromberg überhaupt kennt). Den Bikepark Trippstadt werde ich wohl ein paar mal besuchen und die ein oder andere Tour sollte auch drinnen sein.


vielen Dank schon mal im voraus 

Tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RaceKing (29. Oktober 2013)

Hallo, ich habe vorhin an meinem Spicy 516 die Kurbel demontiert weil ich dachte ein Lager wäre locker. Jetzt habe ich nicht darauf geachtet ob auf der rechten Kurbel Distanzringe drauf sind. Falls ja, könnten die einfach so runterfallen oder müsste man die bewusst abziehen? Der Gedanke ist mir erst gekommen als ich die Kurbel schon abgemacht hatte, mir ist auch nicht aufgefallen das etwas abgefallen wäre aber das hat mich etwas verunsichert. Im Notfall muss ich sie morgen nochmal abschrauben und nachsehen

Edit: Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe kommen die Spacer auf die Innenlagerachse. Die habe ich aber nicht angerührt, damit dürfte sich die Frage erledigt haben.


----------



## lehugo (31. Oktober 2013)

hi.
weder mit dem dämpfer noch mit der kurbel kann ich weiterhelfen.

Allerdings möchte ich Huber Buchsen Verbauen, und frage mich welche ich dort ordern muss.
Ich habe bereits Kontakt mit Stephan aufgenommen, welcher folgender Meinung ist:

"Die Abmessungen kenne ich eher mit 19x6 + 25,4x6.
... 12,7 mm Lagervariante ... "

Nun habe ich mM aber hier schon gelesen, dass es sich um 19x6 auf beiden Seiten des Dämpfers handelt..
Was stimmt denn nun, und was muss ich dann ordern?

Merci u Gruß,


----------



## klopfer4442 (31. Oktober 2013)

Hallo, 

ich habe an meinem mal nachgemessen, da der Dämpfer eh abmontiert ist. Und mit dem Zollstock (was genaueres habe ich leider nicht zur Hand) kommen 19x6 + 25,4x6 sehr gut hin. Ist ein Spicy 316 von 2008. Ob die Maße bei allen Jahren gleich sind kann ich dir leider nicht sagen.

Gruß Tobi


----------



## active-bikes (31. Oktober 2013)

Wollt ihr einen ausführlichen Vergleich zwischen 27,5" und 26" sehen ?
Der Dude hat nochmal eine neues Video gebastelt... natürlich mit Lapierres.

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/32400

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CAYXyLwaHXM"]27.5 Zoll / 650b vs.  26 Zoll Mountainbike Test - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## LC4Fun (4. November 2013)

Hi,

ich baue gerade auf einem 2011er Rahmen ein Enduro auf. Weiss jemand ob die XX1 mit QFaktor 156mm mit der Schwinge funktionieren wird? Oder wird das zu knapp?

LG,
Holger


----------



## LC4Fun (11. November 2013)

lehugo schrieb:


> "Die Abmessungen kenne ich eher mit 19x6 + 25,4x6.
> ... 12,7 mm Lagervariante ... "
> Merci u Gruß,



Hi,

am 2011er Spicy sind es laut Schieblehre 19x6 + 25,4x6

LG,
Holger


----------



## lehugo (20. November 2013)

ok danke erst mal für Eure Hilfe.

sehr informatives video 26 VS 27.5 btw.

noch ne kurze frage:

welche minimalen leitungslängen müssen die bremsen fürs 2012er spicy haben?

möchte meine RX loswerden, kann aber erst übermorgen nachlesen ;(


----------



## active-bikes (21. November 2013)

LC4Fun schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich baue gerade auf einem 2011er Rahmen ein Enduro auf. Weiss jemand ob die XX1 mit QFaktor 156mm mit der Schwinge funktionieren wird? Oder wird das zu knapp?
> 
> ...



Hab das Maß nicht im Kopf, solltest aber die breitere Version nehmen.


----------



## LC4Fun (27. November 2013)

active-bikes schrieb:


> Hab das Maß nicht im Kopf, solltest aber die breitere Version nehmen.



Danke, war die korrekte Empfehlung. Die 168er hat schon wenig Platz zu den Kettenstreben.

LG,
Holger


----------



## LC4Fun (27. November 2013)

Hallo,

nachdem mir auf der Messe in unglaublich arroganter Art und Weise erklärt wurde, warum ich ein Spicy "Team" nur mit eiershocker kaufen dürfe, hatte ich beschlossen selber ins Regal zu greifen. Anbei mein Interpretation eines Spicy für 2014 in M.
Ich habe noch keine Ahnung ob und wie es funktioniert - aber gefallen tut es mir so ganz gut 

Sattel & Dämpfer sind noch nicht final, Pedale überleg ich mir noch. Wie es da so hängt wiegt es ca. 13,1KG laut Kofferwaage (inkl. Pedale)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## active-bikes (27. November 2013)

Schicker Aufbau. Wirst damit bestimmt Spaß haben.....
Wobei das Rad mit den von 2014 nicht mehr viel gemeinsam hat.

Da ja nur die Topmodelle ausschliesslich mit Ei Shock zu bekommen sind und die 
neuen Zestyrahmen baugleich mit dem Spicy ist, könnte man problemlos auch ein 527 oder 727 Zesty als Basis nehmen.
Pike rein und feddich (sofern man einen Carbonrahmen haben möchte).

Hab ich bei meinen Privatrad ähnlich gemacht....


----------



## Runner_80 (2. Dezember 2013)

Frage, bekomm das Schaltwerk ( X0 Langer Käfig ) nicht auf den letzte Ritzel.

Spicy 516 2013 

Siehe Bild. 






Zudem befindet sich das Schaltwerk zu weit am Rahmen. Die Anstellschraube ist schon komplett drin. Carbonschutz stößt am Schaltwerk an.

Jemand eine Idee?

Mfg


----------



## active-bikes (3. Dezember 2013)

Kann es sein, dass du noch das Schaltauge von dem Shimanoschaltwerk dran hast?
Wenn ja brauchst du eins für Sram.
Hab ich da, wenn du brauchst, schick mir ne PN.
Cheers


----------



## Aragongp (4. Dezember 2013)

Könnt ihr mir helfen? Ich hab ein spicy 316 von 2010 und auch so sehr zufrieden, aber meine Kette schlägt extrem, als wäre sie zu wenig gespannt. Hab auch schon eine Bionicon Kettenführung montiert? Gibt es noch andere möglichkeiten, anderes Schaltwerk? Mfg aragon


----------



## active-bikes (5. Dezember 2013)

Am besten ist, 2 fach vorne montieren und ein Sram Type 2 Mid Cage Schaltwerk verbauen. Brauchst dazu allerdings noch einen anderen Trigger, da Shimano nicht mit Sram kompatibel ist.
Dann ist Ruhe.
Es gibt zwar auch gebremste Shimanoschaltwerke, schalten aber lange nicht so knackig.
Noch besser ist natürlich XX1 oder X01, allerdings ein "wenig" teuerer.
Wenn du noch mehr Infos oder Teile brauchst, kannst du mir ne PN schicken.


----------



## Paolo (6. Dezember 2013)

Gibt es eigentlich noch keine Fahrberichte von den 2014er Spicy Modellen oder sind die alle noch nicht verfügbar?


----------



## active-bikes (6. Dezember 2013)

Die sind schon verfügbar.

Hab ein Vergleichstest zwischen alt und neu gemacht....
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CAYXyLwaHXM"]27.5 Zoll / 650b vs.  26 Zoll Mountainbike Test - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## FireGuy (6. Dezember 2013)

top!, endlich mal eine wirklich sinnvolle und gescheite erklären warum und überhaupt


----------



## Nussketier (11. Dezember 2013)

Hallo,

ich liebäugle derzeit mit dem Spicy 527. Ich würde es aber 1x10 fahren wollen. Welchen Lochkreis hat denn die verbaute Turbine Kurbel?
Die gibt es nämlich in 104 (=gut) und 120 (=schlecht).

Danke schön.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## active-bikes (12. Dezember 2013)

RokkoFist schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich liebäugle derzeit mit dem Spicy 527. Ich würde es aber 1x10 fahren wollen. Welchen Lochkreis hat denn die verbaute Turbine Kurbel?
> Die gibt es nämlich in 104 (=gut) und 120 (=schlecht).
> ...



Glück gehabt....die hat 104mm Lochkreis.


----------



## Flowdinio (12. Dezember 2013)

Hi,

würde gerne mein 2012 Spicy 516 Antrieb via Komplettgruppe 

(http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p32098{1}26095_XT-785-Gruppe-2x10-ohne-Naben.html )

auf 2x10 XT aufrüsten.

Aktuell verbaut ist der Stock Antrieb (Beispiel hier http://www.bikelager-shop.de/LAPIERRE-Spicy-516-Modell-2012 )

Kann ich das ohne weiteres tun bzw., was gälte es zu beachten, wenn ich mich dranmache ?und wo könnte es haken ?

Bin dankbar für jede Hilfe.

Happy Riding !


----------



## Stresshormon (12. Dezember 2013)

Ich habe das Anfang des Jahres gemacht, gab keine Probleme .


----------



## Nussketier (12. Dezember 2013)

active-bikes schrieb:


> Glück gehabt....die hat 104mm Lochkreis.


 Danke schön.


----------



## 6TiWon (13. Dezember 2013)

2-fach reicht allemal und ist problemlos machbar. das funzt auch mit der original slx(2x9) und einem bashguard, ohne gleich alles zu wechseln. hab ich auch schon von anfang an umgestellt.


----------



## lehugo (13. Dezember 2013)

hi.
jemand schon eine elixir 7 trail am spicy montiert?
habe nun eine erstanden und frage mich, ob die vorhandenen adapter (formula rx, 203er/180er) vorne/hinten ok sind!?
oder muss ich da noch andere adapter , zusatzteile/schrauben für besorgen?

grüße,
F


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LC4Fun (15. Dezember 2013)

Hi,

hat schon mal jemand einen Dämpfer mit 222/71 im Spicy verbaut (statt 216/63)?

Falls ja, Vor-/Nachteile?

LG,
Holger


----------



## FireGuy (15. Dezember 2013)

gibts einen thread:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=471603

Resümee: lieber korrekte Geo als 1.5cm mehr Federweg....


----------



## rzr1911 (15. Dezember 2013)

Hi in die Runde!

Habe ein 916er Spicy und wollte mir diesen Winter mal die Zeit nehmen und mein Bike fit für die nächste Saison machen. Leider fehlen mir die Infos welche Maße für den Steuersatz und das Tretlager. Hat die irgendwer zur Hand/ im Kopf? =) Will aber beim Steuersatz nen komplett neuen, nicht nur diese Lager, da mir der aktuelle ständig Wasser in der Lagerschale sammelt...
Handelt sich um dieses Modell hier und sollte eigentlich ein 2009er sein wenn ich mich nicht irre.


----------



## FireGuy (15. Dezember 2013)

Steuersatz ist ein ZS44/28.6  |  ZS44/30  bei 1 1/8" Gabel  also oben und unten 44m Durchmesser

Tretlager sollte ein Pressfit BB91 sein (also direkt verpresstes Tretlager)
Kann man wie einen Steuersatz ausbauen und neues einbauen: nur ist das Ding nach dem Ausbauen meist hin und muss ersetzt werden


----------



## rzr1911 (15. Dezember 2013)

Ja, das hatte ich schonmal =) war eine Drecksarbeit und ein Grund warum die Pressfitkac** bei mir in Zukunft nicht mehr zu finden sein wird! Danke für die Daten, dann kann ich langsam meine Weihnachtsgeschenke bestellen  Welcher Steuersatz ist denn sehr robust und langlebig? Bin nen 95kg Fahrer und versetze das Hinterrad recht häufig.

Weitere Umbauteile in Planung sind:
XT-Scheibenbremse-BR-M785
XT-Schaltwerk-Shadow-Plus-RD-M786-10-fach
XT-Schaltgriff 10-fach Shifter mit I-Spec B

Da ich aktuell noch ne Saintkurbel von 2011 habe und diese evtl. gegen eine XT/SLX Kurbel tauschen wöllte, was wäre da zu beachten? Das es ne Hollowtech II sein soll ist klar. Aber passt das alles immer und überall? Denke da weniger ans Tretlager als an die Kettenlinie. Hinten werden 11-36Z verbaut. Jemand Infos ob mir das Schaltwerk als halblange Ausführung mit einer Kurbel von 24-38Z und dem genannten Schaltwerk reicht? Ich fahre eigentlich nie hinten klein vorne klein und umgekehrt.


----------



## FireGuy (15. Dezember 2013)

Jo das Pressfit ist echt eine Krankheit, jedes Jahr beim Abschlussservice kommt ein neues rein, weil irgendeine lagerschale hin ist. Obwohl ich eine Ablaufbohrung unten im Rahmen habe ....


----------



## rzr1911 (15. Dezember 2013)

kann ich nur unterschreiben! würde mir den SS hier bestellen:
https://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p28923_40er-ZS44-28-6---ZS44-30-Steuersatz-.html
Scheint wenigstens nen bissl was gegen den Regen zu bieten mit dein blauen Gummiringen.


----------



## FireGuy (15. Dezember 2013)

mit cane creek machst normal nix falsch und bekommt man im Normalfall auch Ersatzlager.


----------



## rzr1911 (15. Dezember 2013)

das is ja schonmal was =) danke dir


----------



## Eiler (20. Dezember 2013)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Spicy aus 2010. Nun möchte ich die SLX Kurbel entfernen und Sram X9 einbauen. Das Pressfit für die SLX Kurbel passt ja nicht. Welches Pressfit Lager brauche ich? Wie ist die Bezeichnung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## couchrider (20. Dezember 2013)

sollte bb30 sein


----------



## Eiler (22. Dezember 2013)

Wenn ich eine BB30 Kurbel kaufe, dann kann ich dafür ein BB30 Lager verwenden. Das ist mir klar. Aber ich weis nicht ob das vom Außendurchmesser her auch in den Rahmen des Spicy passt. Ich habe mal das originale Innenlager getauscht weils kaputt war. Das hiess damals glaube ich BB91 und war für die SLX Kurbel.


----------



## active-bikes (22. Dezember 2013)

BB30 ist nicht richtig. Du brauchst ein Sram GXP. 2010 war glaube ich press fit.


----------



## Der böse Wolf (23. Dezember 2013)

Kann das sein, dass die neuen Rahmen ziemlich groß ausfallen? Fahre mit 1,83m normalerweise einen L Rahmen, aber beim Spicy klingt für mich M viel passender. Der L Rahmen ist etwa vergleichbar mit dem SC Bronson in XL und auch das Mojo scheint in XL kleiner als das Spicy in L.


----------



## Eiler (24. Dezember 2013)

Danke für die Antwort. Ich habe mal gegoogelt und GPX hat wie Shimano SLX einen 24er Wellendurchmesser. Weis jemand ob das beim 2010er Spicy so 1:1 passt oder muss man mit Spacern ausgleichen.
Und noch eine Frage: Original war ein Shimano SLX Schaltwerk verbaut für 3*10. Ich habe das aber gegen ein XTR medium getauscht und bin lange 2*10 gefahren. Nun möchte ich ein Sram X9 (short) oder Sram X9 Type 2 (short) und 1*10 und einer 11-36er Kassette fahren. Kann ich das X9 einfach dranschrauben und alle Gänge sind schaltbar oder brauche ich ein anderes Schaltauge.


----------



## Dr.Nachtigaller (27. Dezember 2013)

Hallo

habe mein Spicy neu zusammengestellt - wie findet ihr es?

Verbesserungsvoshläge sind erwünscht


----------



## FireGuy (27. Dezember 2013)

fein, aber schmeiss das ganz große Kettenblatt raus und montier einen Bash und vielleicht eine Kettenführung. Dort wo das Spicy bewegt werden will braucht man in der Regel sowas


----------



## Nussketier (31. Dezember 2013)

Ich habe noch mal eine Frage zum Spicy 527. Hat das einen Grund, warum hier 650B vermerkt ist? Kann man da irgendwie was verändern geometriemäßig? Wenn ja, was ändert sich da wie?


----------



## janus_7 (2. Januar 2014)

Was fahr ihr eigentlich für Vorbauten (vornehmnlich 2012er Modelle) ?

Hab mal einen Syntace Megaforce 2 in 40mm probiert bei 178mm vertikalem Körpermaß auf einem M Spicy 516. Leider viel zu kurz.
Schwanke jetzt zwischen einem 50mm bis 65mm Vorbau und wollte mal hören was andere Spicy Fahrer so fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bymike (2. Januar 2014)

Ich Fahre am 2009er Spicy in Größe S einen 45mm Vorbau. Körpergröße ist 1,73 m


----------



## FireGuy (2. Januar 2014)

2009 Spicy M, 176cm 50mm vorbau


----------



## LC4Fun (2. Januar 2014)

Hallo,

nach Komplettaufbau eines 2011er Spicy passen für Pike und XX1 die "Lapierre-Hubs" natürlich nicht mehr. Da sich aber für den LRS kein Käufer zu finden scheint, überlege ich, den Satz halt zu behalten. Weiss jemand, ob ich für vorne andere Achsaufnahmen (15x100) und für hinten einen XX1 Freilaufkörper bekommen kann. Oder weiss denn jemand, ob die "Lapierre-Hubs" baugleich mit einem ganz bestimmten "Markenprodukt" sind?












LG,
Holger


----------



## RaceKing (2. Januar 2014)

2013 Spicy in M, bin 1,68m groß. Ich hatte jetzt vor kurzem einen 35mm Vorbau ausprobiert, mit dem bin ich gar nicht klargekommen. Hab jetzt wieder den originalen 55mm langen drauf, viel besser


----------



## rzr1911 (3. Januar 2014)

ich fahr nen 2010er Spicy in M und  bin 178 groß. Vorbau ist nen 80er bei mir, da ich so die last zum HR versetzen etwas leichter übers VR bewegt bekomme und sich so meine sitzposition nicht extrem buckelig gestaltet. ne L war mir für meinen geschmack nicht so wendig.


----------



## jonibeck (4. Januar 2014)

Was sagt ihr zu folgendem Bild? Riss? Schlimm? Wie bekomm ich den Hinterbau vom Hauptrahmen weg um mir das ganze genauer anschauen zu können. Abdeckungen der Achse weg und denn? Achse rausdengeln odern gibts nen Auspressmechanismus oder ein Tool? Muss das Innenlager eh tauschen wieso ich mich jetzt frage, was ich am ehesten machen soll...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LC4Fun (5. Januar 2014)

Riss! Totaldefekt, bist nicht der erste. Ich hoffe Deine Garantie greift noch?

LG, 
Holger

sent by Nexus7 3G


----------



## jonibeck (5. Januar 2014)

2009er Modell, daher geh ich mal nicht davon aus. Mal bei Lapierre nachfragen. Hat da mal jemand über Schweißen und dann Innenlagerpassung neu Fräsen nachgedacht?


----------



## bonusheft (5. Januar 2014)

Wenn es ein 2009er Modell ist und Du Erstbesitzer bist, solltest Du noch Garantie haben. Ab 2009 gibt Lappierre fünf Jahre auf alle Rahmen außer Froggy und DH.


----------



## janus_7 (5. Januar 2014)

Gibt es eigentlich irgendwo Setup Hilfen/ Tabellen /Guides für das Spicy 516 2012 Fahrwerk (Dämpfer und Gabel) ?


----------



## LC4Fun (5. Januar 2014)

Dämpfer… SAG indikator
Gabel… universal Anleitung wie jede baugleiche Gabel
Oder hat das 2012 was spezielles verbaut?

sent by Nexus7 3G


----------



## overkill_KA (7. Januar 2014)

Bin seit ein paar auch Besitzer eines 916er Spicy Rahmens aus 2011. 
Hat dafür jemand noch dieses kleine Plättchen zur Montage vom Umwerfer übrig und kann es mir verkaufen?
Gibt es am Rahmen Stellen die anfällig für Risse sind und die man deshalb im Auge behalten sollte?

Gruß Overkill


----------



## FireGuy (7. Januar 2014)

Tretlager genau an der Stelle wie 5 Posts drüber reißt "gerne"

Sind auch schon ein paar Kettenstreben durchgegangen, kurz vorm Hauptlager

Aber bei der Anzahl der Rahmen und wie man so ein Teil hernehmen kann eigentlich im normalen Rahmen


----------



## rzr1911 (8. Januar 2014)

tebis schrieb:


> Ich habe mir zwei neue Buchsen gedreht und diese mit Igus-Buchsen "verfeinert"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



könntest du mal die genauen maße usw auflisten und wo/wie du das gemacht/machen lassen hast? wär super interessiert! selber hinterbau....


----------



## overkill_KA (9. Januar 2014)

Habe jetzt das Plättchen vom Vorbesitzer bekommen. Sind die Sram X7 Umwerfer mit Direct Mount S3 nicht kompatibel mit dem Spicy von 2011? Lochabstand ist der gleiche wie beim Shimano E-Type. 
Hat jemand vielleicht ein Bild von einem montierten Umwerfer?

Wäre dankbar

Gruß


----------



## couchrider (9. Januar 2014)

wollte nen x9 umwerfer an mein 11er anbauen. anschrauben war kein problem... allerdings müsste die zugverlegung anders sein; sprich die hülse für den schaltzug müsste woanders sein. ausserdem wird je nach schaltstellung der sram-umwerfer der winkel zwischen hülse und umwerferklemmschraube geändert...shimano löst das durch die integrierte umlenkung am umwerfer.
hatte mir ein distanzstück gebaut, um den winkel geringer zu machen, was aber nur begrenzt geholfen hat. schalten ging gut nur hat der schaltzug immer noch ein wenig gescheuert... auf lange sicht also nicht wirklich tauglich.
hab den slx wieder drangemacht und er tut ja seinen dienst - wenn er nicht grade total zugematscht ist 
ich such ma noch ein paar bilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## overkill_KA (9. Januar 2014)

Hört sich erstmal nicht schlecht an. Habe einfach den Zuganschlag für den Umwerfer abgeschraubt und den Zuganschlag in das Loch gesteckt - passt. So scheuert auch der Zug nicht. Allerdings brauche ich glaube ich wie du beschrieben hast ein Distanzstück.


----------



## couchrider (9. Januar 2014)

hier der montierte x9 umwerfer mit der stelle an der die hülse ungefähr sein sollte


----------



## overkill_KA (9. Januar 2014)

Interessant. Habe am 916er noch eine zweiten Zuganschlag. Mache die Tage mal ein Bild davon.
Kannst du noch ein Bild von der Befestigung machen?


----------



## couchrider (9. Januar 2014)

wie bereits erwähnt ist es aber nicht wirklich altagstauglich


----------



## overkill_KA (9. Januar 2014)

Werde morgen mal versuchen ob es klappt. Alternativ passen alle Shimano E-Type Umwerfer?


----------



## vitaminc (9. Januar 2014)

> Alternativ passen alle Shimano E-Type Umwerfer?


Ja.


----------



## rzr1911 (10. Januar 2014)

Habe gerade beim Auseinanderbauen von meinem Hinterbau (2010er 916) festgestellt, dass die Lager der Carbonschwinge in Nähe des Tretlagers nicht mehr die Besten sind. Laut Aufschrift sind das SS 6902-2 RS Lager. Wenn ich jetzt aber diese Lager mir im Netz angucke, so weichen die Maße für diesen Typ von Kugellager deutlich ab von dem, was ich hier so auf meinem Schreibtisch liegen habe! Im Detail:
*Internet:*
Innendurchmesser: 15 mm
Aussendurchmesser: 28 mm
Breite: 7 mm
Dichtung: 2 RS - berührende Lippendichtung beidseitig
*Bei mir:*
Innendurchmesser: 12,9 mm
Aussendurchmesser: 25,3 mm
Breite: 9,45 mm

Bild1
Bild2

Wo liegt der Fehler?

PS: Meßschieber bedienen/ablesen kann ich


----------



## klopfer4442 (11. Januar 2014)

Hi, 

da stecken noch so "Aludistanzdinger" in den Lagern. Also quasi wie eine Unterlegscheibe und eine Buchse aneinander. Weiß nicht wie die heißen. Sollten zur not mit sanften Schlägen raus gehen und dann stimmen auch die Maße.

Gruß Tobi


----------



## rzr1911 (11. Januar 2014)

Das macht Sinn =) Da lohnt sich der Besuch bei der Schlosserei dann direkt  Schätze das ist nämlich der Grund warum ich Spiel im Hinterbau hatte. Danke Klopfer4442 für den Tipp!

Also ich habe mal ne runde gemalt und gerechnet und bin jetzt hier angekommen. Kritik oder Bestätigung sehr erwünscht!
 

Ahja, die Buchse vom Horstlink ist innen 12mm anstelle der herkömmlichen 10mm, damit ich wie tobis die Igusbuchsen einbauen kann. Hoffe der Spaß passt am Ende


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## overkill_KA (11. Januar 2014)

Update: Sram Umwerfer an Spicy 2011 916
Scheinbar ist es nicht möglich ohne selbstgebauten Adapter (s.o.) einen X7/X9 Umwerfer zu montieren.
Weiß jemand zufällig wie LP es geschafft hat serienmäßig am 916 von 2011 einen X0 Umwerfer anzubringen?

Ich habe mich letzenendlich auch davon verabschiedet und einen XT Umwerfer bestellt.

Hier noch ein paar Bilder von der Situation (Kefü stört nicht bei Montage):

Zuganschlag ohne Adapter





Zuganschlag mit Adapter


----------



## rzr1911 (12. Januar 2014)

Ist das hier das Ende meines Bauvorhabens?


----------



## dersteini (12. Januar 2014)

Uiuiui... scheinen nicht die Lager gewesen zu sein!


----------



## rzr1911 (12. Januar 2014)

Nein, das Knarzen hat den Ursprung im Riss der Kettenstrebe. Ist auch genau entlang der Schweißnaht, also scheinbar nicht durch mich/falsches Benutzen entstanden sondern durch Materialschwäche. Bin mal gespannt wie ich das anstelle, denn der Händler von dem das Rad ist, ist 200km weit weg.

Edith: Irgendwer der hier anwesenden Händler nen Tipp dazu?


----------



## FireGuy (12. Januar 2014)

was man von anderen gelesen hat: wennst erstbeseitzer bist, die rechnung noch hast und der Rahmen nicht älter als 5 Jahre alt ist bekommst einen neuen Hinterbau, aber nur mit Glück in der richtigen Farbe


----------



## rzr1911 (12. Januar 2014)

Andere Farbe wäre schon echt schei*** :'(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FireGuy (12. Januar 2014)

wirst eh sehen.

heute hats auch bissal geknitscht bei der Ausfahrt, hab die Schwinge kontrolliert ist aber zum glück nix.  in einer Woche muss es noch eine Woche durchhalten, dann wirds in die teilpension geschickt


----------



## janus_7 (12. Januar 2014)

Mit welchem Modelljahr hat LP (wenn überhaupt) das "Feature" der Sollbruchstelle am Spicy eigentlich beseitigt ?


----------



## rzr1911 (12. Januar 2014)

Naja, zum Thema Sollbruchstelle kann ich was das angeht nur sagen, dass ich kein einziges Foto bisher im  IBC gesehen habe, das an dieser Stelle nen Riss hat. Das war mal "häufiger" der Fall als die Rahmen noch Aluschwingen hatten ala 2009er und Co. Beim 2010er hab ich bisher noch nix gesehen ausser evtl. mal am Tretlager. Bin mir da aber nicht mehr sicher aus welchem Baujahr das betroffene Rad war.


----------



## dersteini (13. Januar 2014)

Hmm, das macht mich ja richtig "froh", da ich ein 2009er habe.


----------



## MK007 (15. Januar 2014)

Hi,

weiß jemand die genaue Bezeichnung von IGUS für die Gleitlager im Hinterbau vom Spicy Modell 2013? Auf Seite 140 war das schonmal ein Thema.

Gruß
Markus


----------



## rzr1911 (15. Januar 2014)

Carbon oder Alu Hinterbau?
Beim 916er(carbon) hab ich nach Tebis Idee die alten Alubuchsen um 2mm im Durchmesser aufbohren wollen, um dann ein Paar WSM-1012-20 einzusetzen. Leider kam mir der Riss im Material zuvor -.-' siehe Hier


----------



## MK007 (15. Januar 2014)

rzr1911 schrieb:


> Carbon oder Alu Hinterbau?
> Beim 916er(carbon) hab ich nach Tebis Idee die alten Alubuchsen um 2mm im Durchmesser aufbohren wollen, um dann ein Paar WSM-1012-20 einzusetzen. Leider kam mir der Riss im Material zuvor -.-' siehe Hier


Für ein Alu Hinterbau (516er)


----------



## rzr1911 (15. Januar 2014)

Dann würde ich meinen Post etwas mit Vorsicht genießen, da ich keine Ahnung habe was da verbaut wurde. Soweit ich mich entsinne gabs da Unterschiede.


----------



## r3maIns (15. Januar 2014)

rzr1911 schrieb:


> Naja, zum Thema Sollbruchstelle kann ich was das angeht nur sagen, dass ich kein einziges Foto bisher im  IBC gesehen habe, das an dieser Stelle nen Riss hat. Das war mal "häufiger" der Fall als die Rahmen noch Aluschwingen hatten ala 2009er und Co. Beim 2010er hab ich bisher noch nix gesehen ausser evtl. mal am Tretlager. Bin mir da aber nicht mehr sicher aus welchem Baujahr das betroffene Rad war.



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/lapierre-zesty.425141/page-104#post-10820383

Hier mein Post vom Sommer letzten Jahres. Bike ist ein Zesty 714 von 2011. Riss exakt an der selben Stelle. Geräusche sind bei mir keine vorhanden, kann auch keine Defizite feststellen...bin mir deshalb nicht sicher, ob es wirklich gebrochen ist, oder nur der Lack abgeplatzt. Hat jetzt weitere 6 Monate inkl. Alpen so überlebt...


----------



## klopfer4442 (16. Januar 2014)

> Beim 916er(carbon) hab ich nach Tebis Idee die alten Alubuchsen um 2mm im Durchmesser aufbohren wollen, um dann ein Paar WSM-1012-20 einzusetzen. Leider kam mir der Riss im Material zuvor -.-' siehe Hier



Ihr redet von dem Lager ganz hinten, bei dem eingepresste Aluhülsen auf den farbig eloxierten Schrauben gleiten, ohne Kunststoffgleitlager dazwischen richtig?

Die habe ich bei mir gut gefettet und die Schrauben mit ordentlich Loctide verklebt und dafür aber nur ganz ganz leicht angezogen, bis gerade so widerstand zu spüren war. Das geht jetzt weich wie Butter, obwohl mein Spicy (2008) schon einige Jahre auf dem Buckel hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rzr1911 (16. Januar 2014)

Das hatte ich auch gemacht, allerdings war nach einiger Zeit deutlicher Flex im Hinterbau zu spüren.


----------



## rzr1911 (16. Januar 2014)

r3maIns schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/lapierre-zesty.425141/page-104#post-10820383
> 
> Hier mein Post vom Sommer letzten Jahres. Bike ist ein Zesty 714 von 2011. Riss exakt an der selben Stelle. Geräusche sind bei mir keine vorhanden, kann auch keine Defizite feststellen...bin mir deshalb nicht sicher, ob es wirklich gebrochen ist, oder nur der Lack abgeplatzt. Hat jetzt weitere 6 Monate inkl. Alpen so überlebt...



Mhm... Irgendwie trau ich der Sache nicht. Könnte sich hier wie bereits gewünscht nen *Händler* zu äussern? Wär echt spitze!


----------



## Runner_80 (18. Januar 2014)

Fast fertig


----------



## LC4Fun (18. Januar 2014)




----------



## overkill_KA (19. Januar 2014)

gelöst


----------



## rzr1911 (25. Januar 2014)

Also zum Theman Kettenstrebe mit Riss -> Habs nun endlich mal zum Händler geschafft und der meinte, dass es nicht gesund aussieht und hats deshalb als Reklamation an LP weitergeleitet. Mal sehen was die Herrschaften in Frankreich davon halten =)


----------



## r3maIns (25. Januar 2014)

Hat er dazu deinen Rahmen gleich eingeschickt oder einfach mal angefragt mit z.B. Bildern?


----------



## rzr1911 (26. Januar 2014)

Ich habe die Strebe im ausgebauten Zustand auf den Tresen gelegt  Er will ein Bild einschicken und falls die Strebe gewünscht wird, diese hinterher.


----------



## r3maIns (26. Januar 2014)

Ok, würd mich freuen, wenn du mich auf dem Laufenden hältst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rzr1911 (26. Januar 2014)

Mach ich =)


----------



## sx5r (28. Januar 2014)

Moin,

bin vor ein paar Wochen bei der Suche nach einem AM (Projekt) über Lapierre Spick gestolpert. Kurzum, ich finde einige Details an dem Teil sehr toll, und versuch mir grad ein finales Bild zu machen. Wenn alles passt, wird's zusammengebastelt =)

_Nur der elektronische Dämpfer ist mir suspekt. Selbst tolle Funktion vorausgesetzt, mag ich ungetestet weder die Automatik (will selber entscheiden und komme mit Remotes toll klar) noch das imho horrende Mehrgewicht, noch das Control-Center am Lenker (da soll der Computer hin!) noch die derzeit subjektiv bescheidene Akkulaufzeit._

In dem Zusammenhang hab ich ne kurze Frage (naja, sind drei geworden)

- *Gibt es* (außer dem generellen Wunsch der Lapierre-Verkäufer) *einen zwingenden Grund, das Lapierre mit E:i-Shock zu fahren?* Oder anders gefragt, was spräche gegen einen RS Monarch RL / RT? Was habt ihr für Erfahrungen gemacht? 

- *Was wiegt der 2014er Rahmen ohne Dämpfer?* (für die ganz genauen … in Größe M. Ich bin aber auch mit ner Pauschalaussage glücklich ) … ich hab irgendwo gelesen, dass das Topmodell 2.500 g wiegt, kann das aber nicht so recht einordnen. Ohne Dämpfer klingt das recht schwer für ein high-end-Carbon-Rahmen, mit E:i Shock wiederum zu leicht (das alleine sollte 600g auf die Waage bringen und 1900 für einen Endurorahmen??)

- *Ist der Spicy-Team-Hinterbau nun aus Alu, oder Carbon?* Lapierre gibt auf seiner Website bei dem Modell "Spicy Team" für 2014 an "Full Carbon OST+", die darunter haben entweder "Carbon / Alloy Supreme 6 OST+" oder "Alloy Supreme 6 OST+" (analog übrigens auch beim Zesty). Dagegen spricht die Aussage von Lapierre und Zeitschriften (verschiedene Artikel), dass die Kettenstrebe aus Alu ist (und damit auch die Vermutung vor 2 Seiten, dass die Rahmen baugleich sind). --> ich bin verwirrt.
Kann mir da jemand aushelfen?



ty, cya


----------



## active-bikes (29. Januar 2014)

Das Ei-Shock funktioniert schon sehr gut, denke, dass man bei einem Endurorennen noch ein paar Zehnel damit in Tretpassagen rausholen kann. Ob man das braucht muss jeder für sich entscheiden. Man muss noch dazu sagen, dass der Lapierrehinterbau sehr antriebsneutral ist. 
Es gibt alle Modelle ausser Spicy Team und Zesty 927 optional auch ohne Ei.
Der mit Abstand am besten funktionierende Dämpfer in dem Rad ist meiner Meinung nach der Monarch plus.

Gewicht vom 2013er Carbonrahmen war ohne Dämpfer 2280g, Alu etwa 2800g. Die 2014er sind etwas schwerer geworden, schätze mal c.a 200g.

Die Rahmen von Zesty und Spicy sind absolut identisch, mann kann also durchaus ein Zesty mit einer dicken Gabel ausstatten und hat dann ein echtes Enduro.

Spicy Team und Zesty 927 haben einen Carbonhinterbau.
Zesty 527 und 727 Carbonfront und Alu Supreme6 Hinterbau.
Alle Anderern haben Komplettrahmen aus Supreme6 .


----------



## sx5r (29. Januar 2014)

Danke für die Infos … dann scheinen die 2500g ja tatsächlich ungefähr zu passen.

Grundsätzlich möchte ich mit dem Rad jedenfalls unter 12 kg bleiben (150mm vor/hi), in Bezug auf Dämpfer hab ich daher bislang auf die Revelation XX und Monarch XX geschielt, da die über einen einzigen Xloc blockiert werden können (ich finde den Twinlock an meinem Spark sehr angenehm). Mit meinen fetten 60 kg Kampfgewicht sollte die Steifigkeit der Revelation absolut ausreichen.

Den Monarch Plus gibt's leider nicht mit remote, oder?


----------



## rzr1911 (1. Februar 2014)

Nur mal so aus Neugierde: Würde in ein 2014er Zesty AM ein Monarch PLus mit "Ausgleichsbehälter" in den Rahmen passen? Finde rein optisch sieht das knapp aus. Kann das wer bestätigen oder widerlegen?


----------



## active-bikes (3. Februar 2014)

Würde dann so aussehen. Bester Dämpfer für das Rad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lehugo (3. Februar 2014)

dazu habe ich auch 1-2 fragen, da ich endlich den selben dämpfer (monarch plus R, 2014) in mein 2012er spicy einbauen will.

1. muss man den kolben drehen, damit er an der sattelstreben-nahen aufnahme montiert werden kann? ist das problematisch?
2. welche buchsen brauche ich denn dann, einmal ist der dämpfer ja nur mit einer schraube an diesem "wippen-verbindungsstück"


----------



## lehugo (3. Februar 2014)

bzw. könnte ich die entsprechenden buchsen zur montage bei active-bikes erwerben?


----------



## active-bikes (3. Februar 2014)

Hallo

1. Den Kolben kannst du so drehen wie du ihn brauchst. Lass vorher die Luft ab, dann gehts leichter.
2. 19,0x16 und 25,4x6 .... die kannst du auch bei uns bekommen. Schreib mir dann aber bitte ne Mail an [email protected]

Falls du einen High Volume hast, solltest du die Luftkammer verkleinern oder gleich eine Low Volume Can draufschrauben.
... und vor Betrieb die Luftkammer abziehen und Dichtungen schmieren, sowie ein paar Tropfen Öl dazu.
Die Dämpfer sind am Werk immer furztrocken, das zerreibt dir nach kurzer Zeit die Dichtungen.
Cheers


----------



## r3maIns (3. Februar 2014)

Was wiegt denn das gesamte Schmuckstück?


----------



## active-bikes (4. Februar 2014)

12,4 ohne Pedale


----------



## r3maIns (4. Februar 2014)

Und das mit Alurahmen - nicht schlecht


----------



## Vinse86 (14. Februar 2014)

Ist das die 150er oder die 160er Pike? Hab die Frage ja schon in einem anderen Thread gestellt. Würde mich interessieren wie der Unterschied zwischen 150 oder 160 ist. Also vom Fahrverhalten mein ich. Was man nur immer wieder liest ist, dass den Leuten die FOX 32 150mm am Zesty du wenig Steifigkeit bietet.

PS: Die Farbe ist der Wahnsinn =)


----------



## rzr1911 (26. Februar 2014)

war für die zestyabteilung gedacht -.-


----------



## 6TiWon (9. März 2014)

hi, steh grade a bisserl auf`m schlauch: fahre ein 2012er spicy model 516.
frage hierzu:
welches innenlager brauch ich für umrüstung auf sram 1x11.


----------



## rzr1911 (9. März 2014)

miss doch mal die tretlagerbreite und den durchmesser. dann weißt du schonmal was für nen standart verbaut wurde. im anschluss schaust, was sram für nen lager bei 1x11 verbaut/anbietet. Denke das richtet sich da eher nach dem durchmesser der "kurbelachse". tretlager an sich werden die schon für deinen rahmen was passendes haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## active-bikes (10. März 2014)

6TiWon schrieb:


> hi, steh grade a bisserl auf`m schlauch: fahre ein 2012er spicy model 516.
> frage hierzu:
> welches innenlager brauch ich für umrüstung auf sram 1x11.



SRAM GXP BSA 68/73.
Hab übrigens gerade ne X01 Gruppe mit XX1 Kurbel recht günstig im Laden.


----------



## 6TiWon (10. März 2014)

danke pascal. na dann komm ich dochmal vorbei die woche und schau mir das an..
gruss am m.


----------



## cookeez (14. März 2014)

Hi, Ich möchte demnächst bei meinem Spicy 316 BJ. 2010 das Steuersatz wechseln und wollte sicherheitshalber nach den Maßen nachfragen, ehrlich gesagt bin ich etwas durcheinander wegen den verschiedenen Steuersatz Arten.

Ich bin die ganze Zeit davon ausgegangen das ich einen IS Steuersatz benötige(IS41/28.7 und IS41/30), aber hier im Forum wird ein ZS Steuersatz empfohlen:

https://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p28923_40er-ZS44-28-6---ZS44-30-Steuersatz-.html

ZS44/28.6 und ZS44/30

Macht das überhaupt ein unterschied? Habe ich evtl. falsch gemessen?


----------



## foresterali (17. März 2014)

Hallo,
kurze Frage 
Fahre das Spicy 316 2010. 
Kann ich dort die aktuelle 
Rock Shox Pike RCT3 Solo Air Federgabel Modell 2014
einbauen? also tapered 1.5 kein Problem?
Hat jemand diesen Schritt in einem älteren Fahrrad schon gemacht und was hats gebracht? Habe moemntan die eingebaute Fox Float 36 drin auch ok aber evtl geht ja noch mehr...
LG


----------



## rzr1911 (17. März 2014)

Also ich glaube, dass 2010 nur 1 1/8 durchgehend Steuerrohre verbaut wurden. Kann mich natürlich täuschen. Es gibt aber auch solche Steuersätze, mit denen kann man dieses Problem im Notfall umgehen. Obs mit der Geo dann noch hinhaut ist ne andere Frage, aber da wissen auch andere mehr drüber


----------



## foresterali (17. März 2014)

foresterali schrieb:


> Hallo,
> kurze Frage
> Fahre das Spicy 316 2010.
> Kann ich dort die aktuelle
> ...


Ok selber informieren macht schlau es gibt anscheinend umbausätze (Cane Creek ect)aber ich glaub das ist mir alles nix. Was wird denn sonst so empfohlen für das gerät`? ich bin gerade dabei meinem guten Stück etwas gutes zu tun. Dämpfer kommt der Monarch plus RC3 rein (apropos welche Buchsen muss ich denn da mitbestellen?). der Monarch  soll ja mit der Pike sehr harmonieren...aber wenns zu kompliziert bzw nur halbgare Lösungen gibt....


----------



## LC4Fun (17. März 2014)

foresterali schrieb:


> Hallo,
> kurze Frage
> Fahre das Spicy 316 2010.
> Kann ich dort die aktuelle
> ...



Hi,

passt nicht wegen tapered. Mit dem Adapter-Steuersatz habe ich keine Erfahrung - aber falls das geht ist vielleicht das folgende interessant für Dich zu wissen: ich fahre ne Pike im 2011er Rahmen mit nem 650B Vorderrad - komme also auch ca. 15-20mm höher als original. Ich fahre die Pike daher in der Ebene abgesenkt und habe den Vorbau weit zum Steuerrohr runter geholt. In DH Passagen fahre ich die Pike auf 160mm und freue mich über den flachen Lenkwinkel ;-) 

Das passt gut! 

LG,
Holger


----------



## cookeez (17. März 2014)

Hi, ich hoffe ihr könnt Mir helfen. Ich habe leider die Befestigungs Schraube für das Hinterbau Lager? verdreht und bekomme sie leider mehr fest gezogen. Ich bin jetzt auf der Suche nach einem Ersatz, finde aber nichts. Hat jemand ein Tipp für mich?
Ein Bild von der Schraube habe ich hinzugefügt.
Vielen dank Jungs


----------



## MK007 (17. März 2014)

Hallo,

ein "Helicoil" (http://www.boellhoff.de/files/jpg1/HC_Twinsert.jpg) Einsatz könnte helfen. Du brauchst aber genug "Fleisch" und das Werkzeug dazu.

Gruß
Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cookeez (17. März 2014)

MK007 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ein "Helicoil" (http://www.boellhoff.de/files/jpg1/HC_Twinsert.jpg) Einsatz könnte helfen. Du brauchst aber genug "Fleisch" und das Werkzeug dazu.
> 
> ...


 Vielen dank Markus, sieht sehr interessant aus, werde mir das genauer anschauen.
Gibt es die Möglichkeit die Einzelne Schraube zu bestellen oder im Bauhaus zu kaufen?
Viele Grüße , Alex


----------



## MK007 (18. März 2014)

Hi Alex,

die Schraube kannst du wahrscheinlich auch bestellen inkl. der "Welle" wo das Gewinde defekt ist, oder im Bauhaus eine ähnliche kaufen. Du kannst ja mal Mister Bike in Pforzheim anrufen (oder mailen inkl. Bild), die sind fix drauf was Lapierre angeht und zuschicken tun die auch.

Gruß
Markus


----------



## cookeez (18. März 2014)

MK007 schrieb:


> Hi Alex,
> 
> die Schraube kannst du wahrscheinlich auch bestellen inkl. der "Welle" wo das Gewinde defekt ist, oder im Bauhaus eine ähnliche kaufen. Du kannst ja mal Mister Bike in Pforzheim anrufen (oder mailen inkl. Bild), die sind fix drauf was Lapierre angeht und zuschicken tun die auch.
> 
> ...


Super, danke für den Tip Markus!

Gruß,
Alex


----------



## FireGuy (18. März 2014)

foresterali schrieb:


> Ok selber informieren macht schlau es gibt anscheinend umbausätze (Cane Creek ect)aber ich glaub das ist mir alles nix. Was wird denn sonst so empfohlen für das gerät`? ich bin gerade dabei meinem guten Stück etwas gutes zu tun. Dämpfer kommt der Monarch plus RC3 rein (apropos welche Buchsen muss ich denn da mitbestellen?). der Monarch  soll ja mit der Pike sehr harmonieren...aber wenns zu kompliziert bzw nur halbgare Lösungen gibt....



Es gibt schon einige Steuersätze die 1.5" also tapered unten als externe lagerschale haben und in 44mm Steuerrohre eingebaut werden. Das Problem ist aber die geringe Einpresstiefe beim Steuerrohr vom Spicy und diese Adaptersteuersätze meist mindestens 20mm Einpresstiefe benötigen.
Hab mich selber damit beschäftigt und das wäre der einzige Steuersatz der keine extreme Einpresstiefe unten benötigt und sich ausgehen könnte:
http://superstar.tibolts.co.uk/product_info.php?cPath=25&products_id=539

Durch die externe Lagerschale kommen aber wieder 10mm dazu, dh die Pike würde mit 160mm so hoch bauen wie eine lyrik mit 170mm. Grundsätzlich beim Spicy kein Problem.

Ob das ganze hardcore Parktauglich ist kann ich nicht sagen.

Kurzum: such dir eine gebrauchte Rockshox Lyrik oder eine Marzzochi 55 mit 1 1/8" Schaft und werde damit glücklich.


----------



## active-bikes (19. März 2014)

foresterali schrieb:


> Ok selber informieren macht schlau es gibt anscheinend umbausätze (Cane Creek ect)aber ich glaub das ist mir alles nix. Was wird denn sonst so empfohlen für das gerät`? ich bin gerade dabei meinem guten Stück etwas gutes zu tun. Dämpfer kommt der Monarch plus RC3 rein (apropos welche Buchsen muss ich denn da mitbestellen?). der Monarch  soll ja mit der Pike sehr harmonieren...aber wenns zu kompliziert bzw nur halbgare Lösungen gibt....


Könntest dir eine Lyrik einbauen. Ist auch eine klasse Gabel und bzgl. der Float haushoch überlegen.
Hatte ich selber mal in einem 2010er Zesty..... 
Buchsen brauchst du 19,0x6 und 25,4x6


----------



## MK007 (1. April 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

hat wer die genaue Bezeichnungen von den Lagern vom Hinterbau (z.B. 61902, etc.)? Möchte die Lager einzeln kaufen.

Gruß
Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rzr1911 (1. April 2014)

Wenn du die Lager in der Nähe vom Tretlager meinst, dann wären das: 6902-2RS
Ist in einem 2010er Spicy. Andere BJ kann ich dir nicht helfen.


----------



## lehugo (2. April 2014)

beim 2012er ist es meiner meinung nach das gleiche!

was anderes:
Empfehlungen für nen neuen Steuersatz (bis 50€) für mein 2012er?
Anyone?


----------



## r3maIns (2. April 2014)

Cane Creek oder Acros.


----------



## lehugo (3. April 2014)

gibts da auch ne genaue bezeichnung...schwirren ja hunderte dieser marken im netz herum


----------



## r3maIns (3. April 2014)

Dazu darf sich jetzt jemand melden, der die genauen Maße des 2012er Steuerrohrs kennt oder du suchst selbst


----------



## lehugo (3. April 2014)

das wäre prima


----------



## active-bikes (8. April 2014)

Oben ZS44 unten ZS55


----------



## bonusheft (26. April 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

kennt jemand den Typ der Steckachse des 2014er Spicys? Würde eine Shimano E-Thru ins Gewinde auf der rechten Seite passen?

Danke schonmal


----------



## juerscha.p (26. April 2014)

Hallo an alle Spicy-Experten,

bin ja selbst auch stolzer Besitzer eines Spicy 316 von 2011 - bin nur auf der Suche nach nem passenden Dämpfer - finde der Float R rauscht einfach ein bisschen arg durch..... Tune ist L - Rebound M.
Hab gesehen, dass einige den Monarch Plus fahren - genau an den hatte ich auch gedacht.
Nun meine Frage: welchen Tune fahrt ihr oder ist das ganze speziell geshimt?
Vielen Dank schon mal für die Info!

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## overkill_KA (6. Mai 2014)

janus_7 schrieb:


> Mit welchem Modelljahr hat LP (wenn überhaupt) das "Feature" der Sollbruchstelle am Spicy eigentlich beseitigt ?



Sorry wenn ich hier so einen alten Beitrag zitiere, aber seit der letzen Ausfahrt knackts bei mir auch aus dem Hinterbau-Bereich. Kurbel, Sattelstütze kann ich ausschließen. Rad ist seit dem Neuaufbau (incl Fett für alle relevanten Teile) ca 150km bewegt worden.
Werde den Rahmen nachher mal auf Risse unrersuchen.

Gibts beim Carbon Hinterbau auch Probleme bezüglich der Haltbarkeit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vitaminc (6. Mai 2014)

@overkill_KA 
Bei einigen Zesty-Fahrern, mich eingeschlossen, kam das Knacksen von dieser Schraube (rot):


----------



## overkill_KA (6. Mai 2014)

vitaminc schrieb:


> @overkill_KA
> Bei einigen Zesty-Fahrern, mich eingeschlossen, kam das Knacksen von dieser Schraube (rot):



Danke für den Tipp, werde bei Gelegenheit mal nachschauen.


----------



## tebis (6. Mai 2014)

Bikedude001 schrieb:


> Reden wir von der gleichen Schraube? Die des unteren Lagerpunktes hinter dem Tretlager?
> Die wurde 2010 geändert und bei keinem Modell nach 2009 habe ich einen Aufdruck gesehen.
> Das ist ein groß dimensioniertes Gewinde, welches locker 30 Nm verträgt. 20Nm ist definitiv zu wenig. Die Schraube muss fester angezogen werden, als Lapierre das ab Werk tut.
> Speziell bei den Carbonmodellen fängt der Hinterbau an zu knacken, wenn Bewegung in die Lagerung kommt.



Siehe auch Beitrag von Bikedude001


----------



## RaceKing (18. Mai 2014)

Hallo, ich wollte an meinem 2013er Spicy das Innenlager wechseln. Welches brauch ich da? Es ist eine RaceFace Turbine-Kurbel verbaut. Hier im Thread hab ich schon gelesen dass das Rad ein BSA-Innenager hat, aber ich dachte immer das diese Lager eingeschraubt werden? Kann da allerdings nix erkennen wo man da einen Schlüssel ansetzen könnte


----------



## overkill_KA (19. Mai 2014)

Das Gewinde ist natürlich im Rahmen und von außen nicht zu erreichen. Man benötigt einen Innenlagerschlüssel vom entsprechenden Hersteller.
Wenn z.B. ein Race-Face Lager verbaut ist diesen hier
Für Shimano dürfte der hier passen.


----------



## RaceKing (19. Mai 2014)

Das ist mir natürlich bewusst dass das Gewinde im Rahmen ist, aber mein Innenlager hat keine außen liegenden Lagerschalen die man ein- oder ausschrauben könnte. Hab heute einfach mal nachgeschaut  Bei mir ist dieses verbaut: 






Also mein Spicy hat scheinbar ein BB92-Pressfit-Tretlager


----------



## overkill_KA (20. Mai 2014)

Dann war aber die Bezeichnung mit BSA Innenlager vorher falsch.
Bei Pressfit, wie der Name schon sagt, wird das Innenlager eingepresst.
Passendes Werkzeug: hier


----------



## 6TiWon (2. Juni 2014)

"altes" bike neuer antrieb: X01-Kompopnenten mit XX1 Kurbel. Dank an Pascal von Active-Bikes für das Angebot...   und 1g/€uro eingespart...


----------



## daddy yo yo (2. Juni 2014)

KLASSE - für mich war die Variante eine der schönsten Farben der letzten Jahre. So schön variabel...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rider1970 (2. Juni 2014)

Schaut gut aus


----------



## 6TiWon (3. Juni 2014)

Danke schön. Hoffe, es fährt sich auch so gut, wie es aussieht. ..


----------



## mistertom52070 (23. Juni 2014)

Mein Spicy 316 von 2009 hat das zeitlich gesegnet, Rahmenriss direkt am Innenlagerbereich. Ich hoffe Lapierre ist kulant und es gibt in irgendeiner Weise Ersatz. Warte jetzt seit einer Woche auf Anruf.

Hat jemand  Erfahrungen mit Kulanz oder nicht Kulanz?


----------



## 6TiWon (23. Juni 2014)

lies dir doch so lange mal die beiträge durch (SuFu), wie lapierre mit/bei anderen bikern mit kulanz umgegangen ist. am besten machst du die abwicklung über deinen freundlichen händler. garantie ist meines wissen 5 jahre auf rahmen.


----------



## bonusheft (23. Juni 2014)

Lapierre gibt 5 Jahre auf die Rahmen ausser Froggy und DH. Die Abwicklung erfolgt über den Händler.


----------



## couchrider (23. Juni 2014)

Letztens schweissnaht an der kettenstrebe zum zweiten mal gerissen; innerhalb einer woche war das bike wieder fahrbereit. Beim ersten Riss hats auch nicht viel länger gedauert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zwente (23. Juni 2014)

mistertom52070 schrieb:


> Mein Spicy 316 von 2009 hat das zeitlich gesegnet, Rahmenriss direkt am Innenlagerbereich. Ich hoffe Lapierre ist kulant und es gibt in irgendeiner Weise Ersatz. Warte jetzt seit einer Woche auf Anruf.
> 
> Hat jemand  Erfahrungen mit Kulanz oder nicht Kulanz?




Hab da sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht - is aber wohl ganz stark von deinem Händler abhängig!
Einmal Riss an der Kettenstrebe; Montag Abend mit Rahmen zum Händler - Freitags konnte ich in wieder abholen (Donnerstag war Feiertag).

Vor 3 Wochen Risse an Streben + Hauptrahmen, keine Woche später hatte ich einen neuen: 2013- 516 als Erstatz für 2009- 516 !

An dieser Stelle nochmal riesen Dank an Pascal von Active-Bikes!


----------



## mistertom52070 (24. Juni 2014)

hm....Rad hab ich zum freundlichen Händler gebracht, warte jetzt schon 1,5 Wochen, bei Nachfrage meinerseits letzte Woche gabs nichts neues.....werde da die Woche noch mal anrufen oder besser vorbeischauen....


----------



## 6TiWon (26. Juni 2014)

hi, weiss jemand, wo ich diesen carbon schaltwerkschutz (finne 2012er modell) herbekomme. ist mir beim felsenkontakt durch eine rinne leider abgerissen.


----------



## zwente (26. Juni 2014)

in einöd!


----------



## 6TiWon (27. Juni 2014)

klasse antwort!


----------



## juerscha.p (27. Juni 2014)

Hi,

hätte eine von nem 2011er Spicy rumliegen - weiss aber nicht, ob die auf´m 2012er passt....

Gruß


----------



## 6TiWon (27. Juni 2014)

kannste vtl. mal den mitten abstand der bohrungen messen. dann weiss ich schon mal mehr. dank schon mal.


----------



## juerscha.p (27. Juni 2014)

kommt morgen........


----------



## active-bikes (28. Juni 2014)

6TiWon schrieb:


> hi, weiss jemand, wo ich diesen carbon schaltwerkschutz (finne 2012er modell) herbekomme. ist mir beim felsenkontakt durch eine rinne leider abgerissen.


2011 und 2012 ist nicht kompatibel. Kenne da jemanden der die Teile hat


----------



## itiflo (2. Juli 2014)

Weiss jemand ob ich meinem Spicy 516 aus 2010 einen 1.5 er Steuersatz verpassen kann? Moecht auf eine Fox Van umsteigen..

Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zwente (2. Juli 2014)

soweit ich das nach 2 min googln sehe ist bis 2011 1 1/8 und ab dann tapered --> passt nicht rein!


----------



## itiflo (3. Juli 2014)

Ich weiss, dass ich einen 1 1/8 steuersatz jetzt drin habe, aber nicht ob ein 1.5 er ins Steuerrohr reinpasst, ohne dass sich die Geometrie veraendert.


----------



## 6TiWon (4. Juli 2014)

active-bikes schrieb:


> 2011 und 2012 ist nicht kompatibel. Kenne da jemanden der die Teile hat


hi pascal, komme dann demnächst vorbei...


----------



## zwente (4. Juli 2014)

itiflo schrieb:


> Ich weiss, dass ich einen 1 1/8 steuersatz jetzt drin habe, aber nicht ob ein 1.5 er ins Steuerrohr reinpasst, ohne dass sich die Geometrie veraendert.



Du weist aber schon dass das Maß den Durchmesser beschreibt?


----------



## itiflo (7. Juli 2014)

Ja, weiss ich. Allerdings hab ich gehoert, dass durch die geringe Einpresstiefe des Steuerrohrs das untere Lager zwangslaeufig nach aussen "rutscht" und sich damit die Geometrie (sprich Hoehe) veraendert. Aber wie gesagt, ich bin kein Experte, daher meine Frage.


----------



## zymnokxx (9. Juli 2014)

Hallo Spicy-Freunde! Ich will mir eventuell auch noch ein Spicy gebraucht zulegen noch mit 26''. Ich bin etwas verwirrt wegen der Nummerierung der Modelle. Der Rahmen ist in jedem Jahr wohl der selbe, vermute ich mal und die Nr. sagt dann nur was über die Komponenten aus, oder? Danke für Tipps. Je höher, umso besser? Bis zu welchem Jahr sind 26er verbaut?

Sorry, wegen meiner Fragen, hatte bislang nichts mit Lapierre zu tun. Danke!


----------



## Solemn (9. Juli 2014)

Hi zusammen,

gehöre seit April auch zur Spicy-Fraktion. Hab noch ein günstiges neues 316er von 2013 ergattert, nachdem mein letzter Rahmen der Kaltverformung zum Opfer gefallen ist. 
Keine drei Monate alt und schon weit entfernt vom Original Zustand, hauptsächlich weil einige der Komponenten vom alten Bike weiter leben durften/mussten, damit der finanzielle Verlust nicht ganz so hoch ist. Und weil's auch einfach ein paar schöne Teile sind.
Die Domain musste allein schon aus Gewichtsgründen einer Talas weichen, wobei ich mittlerweile fest stelle, dass es sich in dem Rahmen wohl auch mit einer Float ganz gut leben lassen würde. 
Eins ist mir allerdings gleich abhanden gekommen, und zwar der Kettenstrebenschutz. Jemand eine Bezugsquelle zur Hand?

@zymnokxx 
die x16er gab's bis 2013, erste Stelle steht für die Austattung von 3-9, die sind noch mit 26". Dürften weitestgehend die gleiche Geometrie über die Jahre haben.ab 2014 sind's x27er Modelle, die rollen auf 27,5" daher. Auch ein Grund für mich, noch beim 2013er zu bleiben.

@itiflo 
wie willst Du in ein Steuerrohr mit 1 1/8 Durchmesser einen Steuersatz mit 1,5" rein bringen? 26" Reifen auf 27,5er Felge stelle ich mir ähnlich erfolgreich vor...

Solemn


----------



## zymnokxx (10. Juli 2014)

Solemn schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> [...]
> 
> ...



Danke schön!


----------



## zwente (11. Juli 2014)

itiflo schrieb:


> Ja, weiss ich. Allerdings hab ich gehoert, dass durch die geringe Einpresstiefe des Steuerrohrs das untere Lager zwangslaeufig nach aussen "rutscht" und sich damit die Geometrie (sprich Hoehe) veraendert. Aber wie gesagt, ich bin kein Experte, daher meine Frage.



Wenn es solche Lagerschalen gibt dann müssten beide Lager "ausserhalb" des Steuerrohrs liegen.... ich weiss nichtmal ob der Schaft der Gabel überhaupt durch das 1 1/8 Steuerrohr passt ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ye_olde_fritz (12. Juli 2014)

Prinzipiell funktioniert das. Ein 1,5" Gabelschaft geht durch das Steuerrohr durch, weil es als ZS44 groß genug ist. Man bekommt mindestens von Nukeproof einen Steuersatz im Maß EC44, bei dem dann die Lagerschalen außen sitzen. Die Front kommt dann natürlich deutlich höher. Und ob das Material diese Veränderungen dann auf Dauer aushält, ist nochmal ne andere Frage.


----------



## itiflo (12. Juli 2014)

ye_olde_fritz schrieb:


> Prinzipiell funktioniert das. Ein 1,5" Gabelschaft geht durch das Steuerrohr durch, weil es als ZS44 groß genug ist. Man bekommt mindestens von Nukeproof einen Steuersatz im Maß EC44, bei dem dann die Lagerschalen außen sitzen. Die Front kommt dann natürlich deutlich höher. Und ob das Material diese Veränderungen dann auf Dauer aushält, ist nochmal ne andere Frage.



Danke Dir! Das wollt ich wissen..


----------



## MightyMike (16. Juli 2014)

@active-bikes

Hallo Jungs,

danke für die ausführlichen Infos, die ihr immer schreibt. Ich hätte auch eine Frage an euch. Ich habe mir den neuen RS Monarch + Debonair für mein Zesty AM 527 Carbon 2014 (Spicyrahmen) bestellt. Ein Paar Seiten vorher habt ihr geschrieben, das man bei dem normalen Monarch + eine Low Volume Kammer nehmen soll. Was hat es an sich) Was wäre bei dem Debonair zu machen? Ich bin selbst ein eher schwerer Fahrer und habe es hinten gerne eher fluffig. Tune bei dem neuen wird M/M. Danke.


----------



## active-bikes (17. Juli 2014)

Schau mal im Zestyfred.....


----------



## MightyMike (5. August 2014)

active-bikes schrieb:


> Schau mal im Zestyfred.....


Danke sehr


----------



## Solemn (6. August 2014)

Hi,

noch ne Frage:
Weiß jemand, was für Naben in einem 2013 Spicy 316 verbaut waren, v.a. Hinterrad, und ob die hintere evtl. von X12 auf 135 QR umrüstbar wäre? Hab meine alten Hope LR eingebaut und würde die originalen gerne anderweitig verwenden...

Solemn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zymnokxx (26. August 2014)

Nochmals einige Fragen (sorry): Bin jetzt schon länger auf der Suche und habe einiges verglichen und gesehen, bin aber immer noch unschlüssig, weil ich nicht Probefahren konnte. Welche Rahmengröße würdet ihr bei 170cm empfehlen? Bislang hatte ich S (bei Cannondale) ging gerade so, daher wohl nun eher M, oder? 
Zugleich will ich auch noch meinen alten Laufradsatz weiterhin nutzen und kann leider nicht von Schnellspanner auf Steckachse wechseln. Gibts fürs Spicy Adapter für den Rahmen von Steckachse auf Schnellspanner oder muss ich einen älteren Rahmen für Schnellspanner suchen?


----------



## python69 (2. September 2014)

Hy Leute,

Bin nun Besitzer eines spicy 527 mit ei shock. 
Komme allerdings nicht so klar mit dem Luftdruck. Spiele schon die ganze zeit damit. 
Wie sind eure Erfahrungen bzw welchen druck fahrt ihr. 
Ich hab gute 90kg. Und spiele nun zwischen 10,5 und 12bar. Allerdings noch keine Lösung mit der ich 100% glücklich bin. 
Danke euch.


----------



## spicy-doc (4. September 2014)

zymnokxx schrieb:


> Nochmals einige Fragen (sorry): Bin jetzt schon länger auf der Suche und habe einiges verglichen und gesehen, bin aber immer noch unschlüssig, weil ich nicht Probefahren konnte. Welche Rahmengröße würdet ihr bei 170cm empfehlen? Bislang hatte ich S (bei Cannondale) ging gerade so, daher wohl nun eher M, oder?
> Zugleich will ich auch noch meinen alten Laufradsatz weiterhin nutzen und kann leider nicht von Schnellspanner auf Steckachse wechseln. Gibts fürs Spicy Adapter für den Rahmen von Steckachse auf Schnellspanner oder muss ich einen älteren Rahmen für Schnellspanner suchen?




bin 172 cm und fahr s


----------



## overkill_KA (3. Oktober 2014)

zymnokxx schrieb:


> Hallo Spicy-Freunde! Ich will mir eventuell auch noch ein Spicy gebraucht zulegen noch mit 26''. Ich bin etwas verwirrt wegen der Nummerierung der Modelle. Der Rahmen ist in jedem Jahr wohl der selbe, vermute ich mal und die Nr. sagt dann nur was über die Komponenten aus, oder? Danke für Tipps. Je höher, umso besser? Bis zu welchem Jahr sind 26er verbaut?



Stimmt nur teilweise. Die Rahmen unterscheiden sich auch in den Werkstoffen: Carbon/Aluminium. Je höher desto besser die Ausstattung und je nach Modell auch Carbon Rahmen.
Wenn ich mich nicht täusche wurde mit den 2013er Modellen auch die 29er Reifengröße eingeführt.

Möchte jemand seinen Spicy Rahmen am liebsten den 916 in Größe L veräußern?


----------



## CJMax (4. Oktober 2014)

Falls jemand von den glücklicken Spicy Fahrern sein Gerät loswerden möchte, würde ich mich unter http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/suche-lapierre-spicy-516-rahmen-von-2009.728465/ um eine Antwort freuen!


----------



## Solemn (7. Oktober 2014)

overkill_KA schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich nicht täusche wurde mit den 2013er Modellen auch die 29er Reifengröße eingeführt.




2013 waren's noch 26er, ab 2014 sind es 650B/27,5" beim Spicy.


----------



## CJMax (7. Oktober 2014)

overkill_KA schrieb:


> Möchte jemand seinen Spicy Rahmen am liebsten den 916 in Größe L veräußern?



Er hier scheint das tun zu wollen: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/453708-lapierre-spicy-916-carbon-rahmen-mit-fox-rp23-kashima


----------



## SCHNEEMENSCH (8. Oktober 2014)

Hätte ein 916 von 2009 mit ck Steuersatz. Was willst du ausgeben?


----------



## overkill_KA (8. Oktober 2014)

CJMax schrieb:


> Er hier scheint das tun zu wollen: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/453708-lapierre-spicy-916-carbon-rahmen-mit-fox-rp23-kashima


Das bin ich 



SCHNEEMENSCH schrieb:


> Hätte ein 916 von 2009 mit ck Steuersatz. Was willst du ausgeben?



Leider zu alt


----------



## juerscha.p (11. Oktober 2014)

Hi Spicy-Liebhaber......

jemand Interesse? In ca. 3 Wochen evtl. abzugeben - entweder komplett oder auch als Rahmenset - Teile dann nach Absprache.....
Teileliste auf Anfrage.......
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1645248
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1645247
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1645246


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shredschreck (13. Oktober 2014)

Knn mir jmd bitte mit dem Spicy (2008) Hinterbau weiterhelfen. Gehören neben den Hülsen die in die Lager kommen:





noch folgende Distanzscheiben mit dazwischen:





Finde im Netz keine passende Explosionszeichnung...


----------



## zymnokxx (29. Oktober 2014)

jr.tobi87 schrieb:


> Fährt denn niemand einen Sram Umwerfer und kann mir die Typenbezeichung / Seriennumer durchgeben????


Die Frage wäre für mich mal wieder aktuell für ein 2010er Spicy 216.... Danke für Infos.


----------



## lehugo (29. Oktober 2014)

hey.
habe die kettenlänge meines spicy 516 / 2012er (alles noch original 9fach, also kettenblätter und ritzel wie out of the box) vergessen.
kann mir da jmd weiterhelfen?
die üblichen berechnungstools sollen ja auch nicht einheitlich gut funktionieren...
würde jetzt einfach ne xt mit 114 gliedern montieren..


----------



## Fridl89 (22. November 2014)

einfach groß groß schalten und schauen wie lang sie sein muss?


----------



## RaceKing (22. November 2014)

Hallo, ich hab heute mal die Lager von meinem Spicy von 2013 kontrolliert und hab festgestellt das die zwei Hauptlager fertig sind. Es steht zwar 6902RS drauf, ich finde im Internet aber unter Bezeichnung nur Lager mit den Abmessungen 28x15x7. Wenn ich richtig gemessen habe hat die Schraube aber nur einen Durchmesser von 12 mm. Sind das die richtigen Lager mit diesen Abmessungen oder brauch ich da andere?


----------



## zymnokxx (25. November 2014)

Noch eine weitere Frage, da ich mir gerade ein Spicy aufbaue und selbst noch nie eins hatte: Was ist die maximal Reifenbreite bei Rahmengröße S, die noch in den Hinterbau passt?
Danke für Infos


----------



## weilstaugt (27. November 2014)

Hi Leute,
Hab eine Sinnfrage:
2012 Spicy 26. mit Fox Fload 160mm 
Würde gerne auf eine talas 650b und nur vorne 27,5 fahren.
was meint ihr?


----------



## zymnokxx (27. November 2014)

weilstaugt schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> Hab eine Sinnfrage:
> 2012 Spicy 26. mit Fox Fload 160mm
> Würde gerne auf eine talas 650b und nur vorne 27,5 fahren.
> was meint ihr?


Denke das geht schon. Gibt ja auch Modelle mit 26er/29er -> 69er bzw. Liteville bietet auch eine Konfiguration an, die Du vorschlägst. Je nach Einbauhöhe der Gabel kommt Deine Front auch nicht viel höher als mit 26er. Hast Du die neue Gabel mit Vorderrad schon? dann kannst Du mal ausmessen, wie die Veränderung wäre.


----------



## zymnokxx (27. November 2014)

zymnokxx schrieb:


> Noch eine weitere Frage, da ich mir gerade ein Spicy aufbaue und selbst noch nie eins hatte: Was ist die maximal Reifenbreite bei Rahmengröße S, die noch in den Hinterbau passt?
> Danke für Infos



Keiner eine Antwort?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 6TiWon (27. November 2014)

ein 2.4 er big betty im 2012er (s) hatte ich schon problemlos drin. bin aber nur noch auf maxxis unterwegs. die schwalbe eiern mir zuviel seitlich (hab ich zumindest das gefühl...) und hatte mehrfach stollenbruch. fahr jetzt den maxxis ardent hinten in 2.4. passt problemlos. ist auch völlig ausreichend


----------



## zymnokxx (28. November 2014)

6TiWon schrieb:


> ein 2.4 er big betty im 2012er (s) hatte ich schon problemlos drin. bin aber nur noch auf maxxis unterwegs. die schwalbe eiern mir zuviel seitlich (hab ich zumindest das gefühl...) und hatte mehrfach stollenbruch. fahr jetzt den maxxis ardent hinten in 2.4. passt problemlos. ist auch völlig ausreichend


Danke!


----------



## scotty23 (4. Dezember 2014)

Hallo liebe Spicy/Zestiy Gemainde,

bin jetzt stolzer Besitzer eines Spicy's und hätte mal eine Frage bzgl.
des Einbaus der Hinterachse. Bei dem Rahmen der mir geliefert wurde
war eine 12x142 mmm FORMULA XQR-12-LA Achse dabei.
Jetzt habe ich das Problem, dass ich nicht weiß wie ich die Gegenmutter
auf der rechten Seite einbauen soll, muß ich dazu die Verschraubung vom Schaltauge
lösen?






Kann mir jemand ein Foto zeigen wie das fertig eingebaut aussieht?

Danke
Gruß
Markus


----------



## scotty23 (12. Dezember 2014)

Hi,

so habs jetzt, die Achse ist falsch, es muß eine von Lapierre rein oder die
Reverse Achse für Shimano E-Thru 12/142mm.

Danke an HIBIKE!
Gruß


----------



## bonusheft (12. Dezember 2014)

Hier die geht auch:

DT Swiss RWS E-Thru Schnellspanner 142/12mm 

Gruß


----------



## nudelmitbiss (13. Dezember 2014)

Servus!

Ich mene die die Formula muss schon passen - ich habe die drin. Hilft es noch, wenn ich von der eingebauten am WE ein Bild mache?



scotty23 schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Spicy/Zestiy Gemainde,
> 
> bin jetzt stolzer Besitzer eines Spicy's und hätte mal eine Frage bzgl.
> des Einbaus der Hinterachse. Bei dem Rahmen der mir geliefert wurde
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scotty23 (14. Dezember 2014)

Hi Nudelmitbiss,

hm, so ganz glücklich bin ich immer noch nicht:-( Auch nicht mit der Revers
und mit der Formular (die beim Rahmen dabei war) auch nicht.
Könntest Du noch ein Bild einstellen? Von rechts und links?
Stehe im Moment echt auf dem Schlauch....
Wäre echt supper..


Dickes Danke
Gruß



nudelmitbiss schrieb:


> Servus!
> 
> Ich mene die die Formula muss schon passen - ich habe die drin. Hilft es noch, wenn ich von der eingebauten am WE ein Bild mache?


----------



## Der böse Wolf (15. Dezember 2014)

Reichen Dir die Fotos unten? Die Formula Achse ist zwar meiner Meinung nach nicht gut, aber passen mus sie. Die habe ich auch bei mir verbaut.


----------



## nudelmitbiss (15. Dezember 2014)

So, jetzt war netterweise einer schneller mit Bildern als ich. Bekomme meine aber auch nicht hochgeladen...muss ich noch üben. Schaut aber auf Deinem Bild so aus, als ob Du die Aufnahme um 180 Grad falsch herum aufgeschraubt hast, oder?




scotty23 schrieb:


> Hi Nudelmitbiss,
> 
> hm, so ganz glücklich bin ich immer noch nicht:-( Auch nicht mit der Revers
> und mit der Formular (die beim Rahmen dabei war) auch nicht.
> ...





scotty23 schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Spicy/Zestiy Gemainde,
> 
> bin jetzt stolzer Besitzer eines Spicy's und hätte mal eine Frage bzgl.
> des Einbaus der Hinterachse. Bei dem Rahmen der mir geliefert wurde
> ...


----------



## scotty23 (15. Dezember 2014)

Hi,

Danke für die Bilder, sieht wohl so aus, dass mir "nur" die Gegenmutter fehlt bzw. 
ich die falsche habe...??!!Die Mutter passt bei mir nicht in die Aufnahme:-(
Habt ihr auch die FORMULAR XQR-12-LA? Oder hat euere eine andere Bezeichnung?







Nochmals Danke für die Mühe

Gruß
Scotty

@nudelmitbiss, Du mußt die Datei erst hochladen, dann kannst Du diesen link über Bild einfügen


----------



## nudelmitbiss (15. Dezember 2014)

So, jetze. Hoffe das hilft weiter!


----------



## bonusheft (15. Dezember 2014)

@scotty23: der Gewindeeinsatz, den Du oben auf den Bildern siehst, gehört normalerweise zum Rahmen. Der kam bei meinem Rahmen von Lapierre als Einzelteil mit. Die normalen Muttern, wie sie bei den Steckachsen mitgeliefert werden, passen nicht.


----------



## scotty23 (16. Dezember 2014)

Hi,

ja genau der Gewindeeinsatzt der fehlt bei mir! So jetzt mache ich mich mal auf die Suche...:-(

Dickes Danke!

Gruß
scotty23


----------



## 6TiWon (16. Dezember 2014)

also foto sch...
auf der achse(2012er spicy) steht das drauf: ist auch das mass142x12


----------



## scotty23 (18. Dezember 2014)

Hi,

zur Info, Bikedude in Einöd hat mir die fehlende Mutter besorgt, schöner Laden!
Weihnachten gerettet







Gruß
scotty


----------



## FireGuy (19. Dezember 2014)

Idee was man mit einem 2009 spicy 216 M Rahmen machen soll? Auf Halde liegen lassen oder in den Markt damit? Irgendwie will ich einen guten Platz für das Teil wissen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rzr1911 (23. Dezember 2014)

Da zwar Wetter und Zeit aktuell mitspielen, aber das ja nicht immer so ist, wollte ich hier mal folgende Frage in den Raum werfen:
"Wer von euch benutzt ein Spicy/Zesty AM Mod. 2014 mit einem Rollentrainer mit der 142mm Steckachse?" Bin mir was die Kompatibilität angeht etwas unsicher, da ja auf der einen Seite nicht die Standartmutter verbaut wird, sondern eine Lapierre-Eigenentwicklung. Hat jemand ein Modell, welches sorgenfrei mit dem Zesty AM/SPicy Hinterbau funktioniert? Spricht was dagegen mit dem Zesty sowas anzustellen? Hab ehrlich gesagt bisher nur nen altes Rennrad für sowas genutzt und hab was die MTB Steckachsen und Rollentrainer angeht echt keinen Plan und würde mich über Tips und Ratschläge sehr freuen!


----------



## zymnokxx (23. Dezember 2014)

FireGuy schrieb:


> Idee was man mit einem 2009 spicy 216 M Rahmen machen soll? Auf Halde liegen lassen oder in den Markt damit? Irgendwie will ich einen guten Platz für das Teil wissen


denke, den kannst Du doch gut wieder aufbauen und fahren.... Weiß ja nicht, wass Du sonst so in der Garage stehen hast.


----------



## FireGuy (23. Dezember 2014)

Last Herb FR (ist fürs Spicy gekommen), On-One 456, Trek Session 

noch ein Enduro, selbst rein für Park aufgebaut, ist einfach zu viel. Auch wenn ichs gerade mit allen freien Teilen zusammengesteckt habe und eigentlich nur Bremsen fehlen....


----------



## zymnokxx (24. Dezember 2014)

FireGuy schrieb:


> Last Herb FR (ist fürs Spicy gekommen), On-One 456, Trek Session
> 
> noch ein Enduro, selbst rein für Park aufgebaut, ist einfach zu viel. Auch wenn ichs gerade mit allen freien Teilen zusammengesteckt habe und eigentlich nur Bremsen fehlen....


OK, bei dem Fuhrpark würde ich es auch nicht aufbauen... dann doch eher verkaufen. Gibt immer mal Leute, die eins suchen. Ich habe mir erst im Herbst einen gebrauchten Spicy-Rahmen gekauft und bin nun mit dem Aufbau beschäftigt.


----------



## zymnokxx (11. Januar 2015)

Frage zu meinem Aufbau: Kann ich den 216er Rahmen irgendwie eine Reverb Stealth einbauen? Loch bohren? Was meint ihr? Oder lieber Finger davon lassen und "normale Reverb" verbauen.


----------



## 6TiWon (12. Januar 2015)

Denke mal der Rahmen ist schon älter als 5 Jahre. Garantie ist doch dann abgelaufen. Würd vorher beim offiziellen Lapierre Händler mal nachfragen.


----------



## ZombieBike (12. Januar 2015)

Wo und wie willst du denn da bohren?? Zugverlegung durch das Oberrohr kannste ja vergessen, da die Sattelstütze zu weit drin steckt. Die neueren Modelle verlegen die Leitung am Unterrohr und haben dann ein Loch im Sitzrohr unten.
Ich habe die Leitung unter dem Oberrohr verlegt (Bild siehst du in meinem Fotoalbum), finde das auch nicht so tragisch...


----------



## zymnokxx (12. Januar 2015)

ZombieBike schrieb:


> Wo und wie willst du denn da bohren?? Zugverlegung durch das Oberrohr kannste ja vergessen, da die Sattelstütze zu weit drin steckt. Die neueren Modelle verlegen die Leitung am Unterrohr und haben dann ein Loch im Sitzrohr unten.
> Ich habe die Leitung unter dem Oberrohr verlegt (Bild siehst du in meinem Fotoalbum), finde das auch nicht so tragisch...


Ich würde auf der Rückseite des Sattelrohrs aufbohren wollen und dann unten beim Tretlager rum, wo auch der Schaltzug nach hinten läuft. Ist das eine gute Stelle?


----------



## ZombieBike (12. Januar 2015)

Könnte funktionieren. Musst nur sicherstellen, dass kein Grat übrig bleibt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nudelmitbiss (13. Januar 2015)

Guten Morgen!
Bei meinem 2014er ist ein Loch oberhalb des Umwerfers, also auf der rechten Seite. Leitung verläuft entlang des Unterrohrs.

Grüße 



zymnokxx schrieb:


> Ich würde auf der Rückseite des Sattelrohrs aufbohren wollen und dann unten beim Tretlager rum, wo auch der Schaltzug nach hinten läuft. Ist das eine gute Stelle?


----------



## zymnokxx (13. Januar 2015)

nudelmitbiss schrieb:


> Guten Morgen!
> Bei meinem 2014er ist ein Loch oberhalb des Umwerfers, also auf der rechten Seite. Leitung verläuft entlang des Unterrohrs.
> Grüße


Danke! Das ist auch eine gute Stelle! Werde ich in Betracht ziehen... Aber erstmal muss ich mir die Sattelstütze zulegen.


----------



## nudelmitbiss (17. Januar 2015)

Hier noch für Dich Zymnokxx


----------



## zymnokxx (17. Januar 2015)

nudelmitbiss schrieb:


> Hier noch für Dich Zymnokxx


danke! Sieht sehr gut aus! Hast Du noch eine Hülse ins Loch geschoben?


----------



## nudelmitbiss (17. Januar 2015)

Das Loch war im 2014er Rahmen schon drin. Hab da selber nix gemacht.


----------



## SCHNEEMENSCH (18. Januar 2015)

hab auch vor mein 2009er mit einem Loch zu versehen. Hatte dabei an schräg vorne über dem Tretlagergehäuse gedacht, dicht über der Schweissnaht. Es gibt von Liteville eine Anleitung zum selberbohren und wollte mich daran orientiert. Hat das inzwischen einer von Euch mal ausprobiert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zymnokxx (18. Januar 2015)

SCHNEEMENSCH schrieb:


> hab auch vor mein 2009er mit einem Loch zu versehen. Hatte dabei an schräg vorne über dem Tretlagergehäuse gedacht, dicht über der Schweissnaht. Es gibt von Liteville eine Anleitung zum selberbohren und wollte mich daran orientiert. Hat das inzwischen einer von Euch mal ausprobiert?


auch ne gute stelle..... Wo gibts denn die Liteville Anleitung?

Ich habs bislang noch nicht gemacht, weil ich mir noch keine passende Sattelstütze geholt habe. Schwanke noch zwischen Reverb und LEV


----------



## scotty23 (19. Januar 2015)

Hi,

habe mal ne Frage zu dem tollen Pressfit, habe ein Spicy 2014 mit Pressfit Innenlanger, brauche ich da die
Distanzringe oder wird das ohne eingebaut? Habe ne Shimano XTR 2 fach Kurbel mit Shiman Pressfit Innenlager.
Wenn ja auf welcher Seite, rechts?

Danke
Gruß
Markus


----------



## eh6 (6. Februar 2015)

Hi Leute,

kann mir jemand sagen wie ich die Schrauben/ Muttern an den Lagern der Dämpferumlenkung lösen kann? Linksgewinde/ Rechsgewinde?

Ich habe seit paar Monaten das Froggy und bin super zufrieden. Allerdings ist unter Last immer ein nervendes Knarzen zu hören.
Das Hauptlager habe ich schon geprüft und gefettet. Hat leider nicht geholfen.


----------



## FireGuy (6. Februar 2015)

sind normale Rechtsgewinde aber original mit recht viel Schraubensicherung geklebt (bei meinem 2009 Spicy zumindest)


----------



## oachkatzl123 (12. März 2015)

Bekomme heute einen Spicy 216 Rahmen aus 2009 und würde gerne eine ComandPost IR verbauen.
Muss also dafür ein Loch in den Rahmen bohren.
Wo würdet ihr den Bohrer ansätzen?

Dass das nicht im Sinne des erfinders is weiß ich, Garantie gibts sowieso keine und ich denke an der richtigen Stelle (mMn Unterrohr kurz über Tretlagergehäuse oder Sattelrohr vorne unter der Wippen aufnahme)


----------



## zymnokxx (12. März 2015)

oachkatzl123 schrieb:


> Bekomme heute einen Spicy 216 Rahmen aus 2009 und würde gerne eine ComandPost IR verbauen.
> Muss also dafür ein Loch in den Rahmen bohren.
> Wo würdet ihr den Bohrer ansätzen?
> 
> Dass das nicht im Sinne des erfinders is weiß ich, Garantie gibts sowieso keine und ich denke an der richtigen Stelle (mMn Unterrohr kurz über Tretlagergehäuse oder Sattelrohr vorne unter der Wippen aufnahme)


steht bei mir bei gleichen Rahmen auch noch an, habe mich aber noch nicht dran gewagt. Ich wollte Sattelrohr hinten über Tretlager und dann parallel zur Umwerfer-Leitung verlegen. Wie gesagt, hab ich es noch nicht angegangen. Welche Bohrergröße wirst Du nehmen? Ich bin auch noch unschlüssig ob ich rechtwinklich zum Rohr bohren soll, oder schräg. Bitte mach auf jeden Fall Fotos, wenn Du die Sache angehst.


----------



## oachkatzl123 (13. März 2015)

Habe den Rahmen gestern bekommen und beschlossen die unterste Bohrung für Zugführung/Flaschenkorb einfach etwas aufzubohren. Da die Comand Post mit einem herkömmlichen Schaltzug angesteuert wird sollte eine kleine Bohrung genügen. schätze mal so 5mm.
Somit kann ich den Zug einfach mit den anderen entlang des Unterrohrs mitführen.


----------



## zymnokxx (14. März 2015)

oachkatzl123 schrieb:


> Habe den Rahmen gestern bekommen und beschlossen die unterste Bohrung für Zugführung/Flaschenkorb einfach etwas aufzubohren. Da die Comand Post mit einem herkömmlichen Schaltzug angesteuert wird sollte eine kleine Bohrung genügen. schätze mal so 5mm.
> Somit kann ich den Zug einfach mit den anderen entlang des Unterrohrs mitführen.


Cool, kannst Du bitte Bilder machen?


----------



## oachkatzl123 (16. März 2015)

Hab gestern nach dem 3ten geknickten Bowdenzug aufgegeben und beschlossen, doch das Sattelrohr anzubohren.
Fotos folgen sobald das Loch drin ist.


----------



## LAPIERRE-SPICY (16. März 2015)

Jemannd Interesse an einem Lapierre Spicy 2J


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LAPIERRE-SPICY (16. März 2015)

Hat jemand Interesse an einem Spicy 216 - Jahrgang 2010 im schönen grün - gerne pn!  
LG björn


----------



## bonusheft (24. März 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

kann mir jemand sagen, welches Lager als Hauptlager beim 2014er Spicy verwendet wird? Bei den älteren Modellen war es 2 x 6902 2RS. Hat sich das geändert oder ist es gleich geblieben?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## mcblubb (26. März 2015)

Mein Spicy 516 von 2009 hat nach ca. 1.500 moderaten km en Geist aufgegeben... Riss im Tretlagergehäuse. Wohl ein "Standard" Problem....
Wenn jemand Rahmenteile braucht oder nen Fox dämpfer für die Mühle.... schickt ne PN


----------



## the_real_iflow (26. März 2015)

Jo, das war ein Standardproblem. Bei mir ist er immerhin in der Garantiezeit gerissen... Der Ersatzrahmen hatte dann wieder ein geschraubtes Innenlager.


----------



## mcblubb (26. März 2015)

Es ist halt nur schräg, wie ein Hersteller mit einem sicherheitsrelevanten Konstruktionsfehler umgeht...
Egal, der neue Rahmen gefält mir vom Fahren eh besser, ist nicht so abartig hecklastig (Votec)


----------



## oachkatzl123 (29. März 2015)

Fertig ist mein neues altes Spicy. 
Dämpfer ist ein 222mm mit offsetbushings.
Hatte ich noch übrig und deswegem zum testen mal verbaut.


----------



## the_real_iflow (29. März 2015)

@mcblubb Was genau ist an nem gerissenen Tretlagergehäuse sicherheitsrelevant? Ich war mit der Reaktion von Lapierre Deutschland auf den Garantiefall sehr zufrieden! Habe den Riss 1 3/4 nach Kauf entdeckt, also reichlich knapp. Und sie haben am neuen Ersatzrahmen sogar einen Hinterbau montiert, der mit der vorhandenen Schnellspannachse zusammen passt. Und ein neues Innenlager obendrauf. Und das innerhalb weniger Tage. Was kann man mehr erwarten?
Gebe Dir aber Recht, der durchrauschende Hinterbau ist inzwischen nicht mehr up to date. Mein neuer Rahmen (Last Herb 160) fährt sowohl von der Kinematik als auch von der Steifigkeit her in einer anderen Liga!


----------



## mcblubb (30. März 2015)

schweddl schrieb:


> @mcblubb Was genau ist an nem gerissenen Tretlagergehäuse sicherheitsrelevant? Ich war mit der Reaktion von Lapierre Deutschland auf den Garantiefall sehr zufrieden!...



Das Tretlagergehäuse trägt Dein gesamtes Körpergewicht in allen Fahrsituationen außer Kaffeebiken....Für mich ist das schon sicherheitsrelevant. Vor allem bei einem Enduro, mit dem man auch mal einen Drop fährt, springt oder durch ein Geröllfeld dampft..

Und es geht hier nicht um Garantie. Lapierre hat ein Bauteil falsch dimensioniert. Nach der Vielzahl der Reklamationsfälle (ich kenne persönlich 3!) hätte auch der dämlichste Konstrukteur seinen Mist nachrechnen können und eine Rückrufaktion wäre das Mittel der Wahl gewesen.
Die Wandstärke ist für ein Pressfitlager schlicht zu schwach. Deshalb wurde ja auch wieder auf geschraubte Lager umgestellt.

Stattdessen nimmt der Hersteller aus Kostengründen lieber Unfälle bei seinen Kunden in Kauf. Ist ja auch leicht. Man gibt 5 Jahre Gewährleistung und ist danach aus dem Schneider.

Anyway. Das Thema ist für mich durch. Es gibt Versenderräder, die 1/3 kosten und in meinem Revier genausoviel Spaß machen. Mir wird es nicht mehr passieren, dass ich für ein Rad soviel Geld ausgebe...

Gruß

MC


----------



## zymnokxx (30. März 2015)

oachkatzl123 schrieb:


> Fertig ist mein neues altes Spicy.
> Dämpfer ist ein 222mm mit offsetbushings.
> Hatte ich noch übrig und deswegem zum testen mal verbaut.


Sieht gut aus! Selbstgemachte Bohrung passt super....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oachkatzl123 (31. März 2015)

zymnokxx schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus! Selbstgemachte Bohrung passt super....


Dankeschön!
Vivid Air pass wirklich perfekt zum Hinterbau.
Lediglich die gebrauchte Durolux tut noch nicht ganz so wie sie soll.
Ist mit 14.9kg doch deutlich schwerer geworden als gedacht, ist mir bei dem Bike aber relativ egal, hauptsache bergab machts Spaß.


----------



## zymnokxx (2. April 2015)

oachkatzl123 schrieb:


> Dankeschön!
> Vivid Air pass wirklich perfekt zum Hinterbau.
> Lediglich die gebrauchte Durolux tut noch nicht ganz so wie sie soll.
> Ist mit 14.9kg doch deutlich schwerer geworden als gedacht, ist mir bei dem Bike aber relativ egal, hauptsache bergab machts Spaß.


Welche Bohrergröße hast Du verwendet? reicht ein 4mm Bohrer?

Fast 15KG ist allerdings schon ein Brocken. Hätte nicht gedacht, dass es dann doch so viel wiegt. Bin gespannt, was meins im fertigen Zustand wiegen wird.


----------



## oachkatzl123 (3. April 2015)

sind 2x4mm Bohrungen mit der rundfeile verbunden, kommt aber auf die bowden bzw leitung an. Bei einer reverb musst du wsl größer bohren. Würd jedoch das lochbso klein wie möglich halten zwecks schmutz und wassereintritt.
Wo genau die 15kg herkommem ist mir auch nicht ganz klar. Fährt sich aber trotzdem super.


----------



## h.jay (11. April 2015)

Hat jemand zufällig noch die Geometriedaten von dem Spicy 2009/10 Lady?

Vielen Dank


----------



## juerscha.p (12. April 2015)

h.jay schrieb:


> Hat jemand zufällig noch die Geometriedaten von dem Spicy 2009/10 Lady?
> 
> Vielen Dank


Lady gab´s doch nur das Zesty, oder???


----------



## h.jay (12. April 2015)

Nee, es gab auch mal das Spicy als Lady Version.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Darkwing Duck (13. April 2015)

Das hier?

https://web.archive.org/web/2009031...big-mountain-bike/2009/SPICY-516-L-1/geometry


----------



## h.jay (13. April 2015)

Ja genau.  Super aumen
Vielen Dank


----------



## schrobatt (18. April 2015)

Biete hier ebenfalls mein Spicy 316 aus 2010 in Grösse L an.
Bitte PN.

Danke
gruss robert


----------



## zymnokxx (20. April 2015)

Ich überlege in mein Spicy eine Lefty einzubauen. Die 160mm Lefty ist im Moment noch unbezahlbar aber eine 140mm könnte ich günstig bekommen. was meint ihr, ist es blöd 2cm Federweg herzuschenken?


----------



## trailsurf75 (24. April 2015)

Wenn jemand noch ein Spicy in L aus 2010 sucht, trenne mich gerade von meinem:
http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...ro,-modell-2010/307775998-217-8118?ref=search


----------



## juerscha.p (25. April 2015)

Schon lange keine Bilder mehr - hier mal mein Spicy........


----------



## 6TiWon (27. April 2015)

kann mir jemand die Artikelnummer vom Schaltauge sagen: Typ Sipcy 516 Modelljahr 2012
[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1311958]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Amokles (27. April 2015)

hier mal meines


----------



## ZombieBike (27. April 2015)

6TiWon schrieb:


> kann mir jemand die Artikelnummer vom Schaltauge sagen: Typ Sipcy 516 Modelljahr 2012



Infos findest du bei Hibike:

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/pe715a2a6ef37228ee4280df6ef250f0e/Lapierre-Schaltauge-Typ.html
http://cdn.hibike.com/public/eShop/pdfs/Artikel/Lp-Schaultaugen-MY15.pdf


----------



## 6TiWon (1. Mai 2015)

mersi zombiebike: aber so einfach war es dann doch nicht. viele änderungen (gewinde durchmesser, länge, flanschdurchmesser) am schaltauge innerhalb kurzer zeit...
aber dank an pascal von active-bikes für das rauskramen aus der schublade. jetzt hab ich wieder ersatz und die tour in den pyrenäen kann kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lehugo (8. Mai 2015)

Mal ne prinzipielle Frage:

Ob der abfahrtsorientierten Auslegung des Spicy 516 (2012), frage ich mich, ob man aus dem Bike auch einen waschechten Freerider bauen könnte...
Also mich würde interessieren ob man z.B. eine 180mm Float Gabel einbauen könnte, oder ob das geometrie-technisch keinen Sinn machen würde.

Gibrt es jmd, der schon mal eine 1800mm Gabel am Spicy gefahren ist?

Gruß,
Fabian


----------



## Badewanne (8. Mai 2015)

1800mm koennte etwas zu lang sein...


----------



## zymnokxx (13. Mai 2015)

Badewanne schrieb:


> 1800mm koennte etwas zu lang sein...


Bei mir ist es das Gegenteil. Leider nur 140mm vorne. Wird sich aber im Laufe des Jahres hoffentlich noch ändern. 

Heute mit dem Aufbau fertig geworden. Verbesserungspotential vorhanden z.B. Spacerturm.
Lefty hat leider nur 140mm Federweg, so dass ich 2cm verschenke. Vielleicht kommt dann doch noch mal ne andere Gabel rein. Pike oder Supermax - jetzt aber erstmal fahren fahren fahren 





Gewicht: ca. 12,5KG


----------



## zymnokxx (19. Mai 2015)

Kann mir bitte jemand weiterhelfen: Wäre es möglich bei dem Spicy 216 ansatt Schnellspanner auch hinten mit 12mm Steckachse zu fahren, welche Umbauten sind nötig, nur ein neues Schaltauge?


----------



## andiarbeit (20. Mai 2015)

Hallo Leute,

brauche ein neues Tretlager für mein Lapierre Spicy 516 aus 2013. Kenne mich leider nicht gut mit den verfügbaren den Standards aus und will nichts falsches bestellen. Habe etwas im Internet recherchiert und bin nun der Meinung das ich ein Lager mit GXP Standard und BSA Gewinde brauche. Kann mir das jemand von euch bestätigen bzw mich eines besseren belehren. Danke schon mal im Voraus.


----------



## zymnokxx (21. Mai 2015)

andiarbeit schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> brauche ein neues Tretlager für mein Lapierre Spicy 516 aus 2013. Kenne mich leider nicht gut mit den verfügbaren den Standards aus und will nichts falsches bestellen. Habe etwas im Internet recherchiert und bin nun der Meinung das ich ein Lager mit GXP Standard und BSA Gewinde brauche. Kann mir das jemand von euch bestätigen bzw mich eines besseren belehren. Danke schon mal im Voraus.


Welche Kurbel willst Du verbauen? Denn davon hängt die Lagerwahl natürlich auch noch ab.


----------



## andiarbeit (21. Mai 2015)

Original Race Face 2x10 Kurbel bleibt drin. Will das Lager nur tauschen weil es knackt.


----------



## zymnokxx (21. Mai 2015)

andiarbeit schrieb:


> Original Race Face 2x10 Kurbel bleibt drin. Will das Lager nur tauschen weil es knackt.


Dann empfehle ich Dir einfach die Kurbel+Lager schon mal auszubauen und dann genau nach den Maßen des alten Lagers nachzubstellen.


----------



## RaceKing (21. Mai 2015)

Hallo, also mein 2013er Spicy hat kein Gewinde. Dachte ich zwar zuerst weil ich das irgendwo gelesen hatte, aber das war falsch. Ich habe ein Pressfit-Innenlager mit 92mm Gehäusebreite


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zymnokxx (22. Mai 2015)

mein 216 von 2010 hat auch Pressfit. Daher war ich leicht verwundert, als @andiarbeit von BSA geschrieben hat. Daher einfach mal Kurbel ausbauen und dann sieht man es ja schon.


----------



## ZombieBike (22. Mai 2015)

Ich habe an meinem 2010er Spicy eine Race Face Deus 2-fach Kurbel mit einem Race Face Press Fit Innenlager BB92 für X-Type. Da passen auch die Shimano Hollowtech II - Kurbeln. Das Lager macht einen sehr wertigen Eindruck.


----------



## bonusheft (22. Mai 2015)

Hält das Raceface-Lager etwa schon fünf Jahre? Die Shimanoteile muß ich im Schnitt jährlich wechseln...


----------



## ZombieBike (22. Mai 2015)

bonusheft schrieb:


> Hält das Raceface-Lager etwa schon fünf Jahre? Die Shimanoteile muß ich im Schnitt jährlich wechseln...


Das Lager habe ich nach Gebrauchtkauf des Spicys im Sept 2013 eingebaut. Laufleistung seitdem hält sich im Rahmen (ca. 1500km) da nur Zweitrad


----------



## bonusheft (22. Mai 2015)

Danke für die Info. Hatte gehofft, daß Race Face besser gedichtet ist als Shimano - die sind bei mir nach dem Winter immer verrostet...


----------



## outfaced (22. Mai 2015)

Hallo zusammen ... einige Fragen zur Spicy Geometrie ...
gibt es denn nennenswerte Unterschiede zw. 2012 und 2013 abgesehen 0,5° weniger Lenkwinkel und 0,5° mehr Sitzwinkel?
Könnte nirgendwo Reach und Stack Angaben finden.
Würde dankbar sein auch wenn jemand mir den Radabstand bei Rahmengröße M sagen kann.

Fährt jemand mit den Monarch Plus RC3? War das eine deutliche Verbesserung zu float?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zymnokxx (22. Mai 2015)

zymnokxx schrieb:


> Kann mir bitte jemand weiterhelfen: Wäre es möglich bei dem Spicy 216 ansatt Schnellspanner auch hinten mit 12mm Steckachse zu fahren, welche Umbauten sind nötig, nur ein neues Schaltauge?


Die Frage wäre auch noch akutuell.......


----------



## Darkwing Duck (22. Mai 2015)

Eine durchgehende 12 mm Steckachse bekommst du da gar nicht eingebaut. Entweder durchgängig 10 mm oder so eine Reduziersteckachse, wie es sie zB von Reverse gibt.


----------



## aigi_1 (22. Mai 2015)

Hallo! Ich Suche schon verzweifelt für mein Spicy 316 aus dem Jahre 2013 die Dämpferverlängerung (das schwarze kürzel bis zur Wippe)
Hat jemand so etwas, oder wo kann ich sowas kaufen?


----------



## RaceKing (23. Mai 2015)

@outfaced Ich fahre seit Kurzem den Float X im Spicy 2013 und der hat deutlich bessere Downhillqualitäten. Kann mir vorstellen, dass es mit dem Monarch Plus ähnlich ist


----------



## outfaced (24. Mai 2015)

Habs auch so vermutet ...
Auf meine andere Frage zurück zu kommen.
2012





2013





also schon einige große Unterschiede und genau die wichtigsten Angaben fehlen  ... kein Reach, kein Wheelbase 

Habs mal selber skizziert ... dürfte ungefähr stimmen.


----------



## 6TiWon (24. Mai 2015)

dürfte passe, meins von 2012 hat in grösse s 110,5


----------



## aigi_1 (28. Mai 2015)

Ist beim Spicy die Dämpferverlängerung gleich wie bei dem Zesty (2013)?


----------



## outfaced (6. Juni 2015)

Was wiegt eigentlich ein Spicy Rahmen Größe M in etwa aus den letzten Jahren ... 2012,2013... ?

Und Dämpfergröße 216x63 ?
Gibt es da Unterschiede über die Jahren, oder alle sind gleich ?


----------



## zymnokxx (13. Juli 2015)

Ich möchte meinem Spicy 216 eine Pike spendieren mit tapered Steuerrohr. Bislang habe ich 1 1/8 durchgängig. Ich weiß, dass tapered bei dem Rahmen passt, da es entsprechende Steuersätze gibt. Welche Steuersätze könnt ihr empfehlen, die gut und günstig sind?


----------



## the_real_iflow (13. Juli 2015)

Cane Creek 40 zum Beispiel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zymnokxx (13. Juli 2015)

schweddl schrieb:


> Cane Creek 40 zum Beispiel.


Danke, welchen brauche ich da genau? Bin leicht überfordert bei den Bezeichnungen und Variantionen in den Online-Shops.


----------



## the_real_iflow (13. Juli 2015)

zymnokxxpost: 13086140 schrieb:
			
		

> Danke, welchen brauche ich da genau? Bin leicht überfordert bei den Bezeichnungen und Variantionen in den Online-Shops.



Dann lohnt sich für Dich der Gang zum Bike Shop Deines Vertrauens!


----------



## PowerJoe (14. Juli 2015)

Hallo Leute,
Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand weiterhelfen.
Ich habe folgendes Problem. Die Schraube im Bild ist mir beim wieder reinschrauben ungefähr auf der Hälfte gebrochen.
Das Gewinde endet etwa an der Bruchstelle. Der abgebrochene Teil steckt noch in dem Umlenker mit der Aufschrift OST+ und 
die Dämpferanlenkung geht wegen dem Überlapp ebenfalls nicht mehr raus.
Ich war heute morgen beim Händler - er erkundigt sich gerade bei Lapierre und ich soll mich Freitag wieder melden. 
Natürlich steht immer wenn so etwas passiert gerade ein Bikeurlaub auf der Kippe...

Alternativen zum Händler, bei dem die Aktion inklusive Bestellung und Einbau bestimmt drei Wochen dauert wären:
Es einfach so lassen. Der eine Teil der Schraube steckt im Gewinde und der andere kann baubedingt nicht rausfallen.
Eine Testfahrt hat es so schon überstanden.

Ein anderer Plan wäre die Schraube irgendwo zu kaufen und die alte Schraube selber aufbohren und hoffen das alles gut geht.

Kennt jemand von euch die Maße von dieser Schraube, oder weiß sogar, wo man sie schnell bekommt? Sonntag soll es eigentlich losgehen.

Was würdet ihr machen?

Viele Grüße,
Johannes


----------



## powderjunky (28. Juli 2015)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Frage, kann mir jemand die Drehmomente bei der Dämpferaufnahme für ein 15'er Spicy Team sagen? Finde darüber leider nirgends was
Vielen Dank im voraus!


----------



## MightyMike (28. Juli 2015)

Was sagt ihr zum neuen? Ich finds gruselig


----------



## Perga (29. Juli 2015)

naja - wenn man es sich ein paar mal angesehen hat...wird's schon. 
Zum Glück hat man diesmal nicht den Rahmen vom Zesty übernommen. Dämpfer am Oberrohr gibt's ja schon genug:

http://www.lapierre-bikes.co.uk/2-new-zesty-2016

aber jeder wie er will...


----------



## Perga (31. Juli 2015)

Täusche ich mich da, oder ist die Dämpferaufnahme beim Sattelrohr kürzer?
https://scontent.xx.fbcdn.net/hphot...32_10155861872290182_195031742838640951_o.jpg


----------



## RaceKing (31. Juli 2015)

In einem Pinkbikeartikel stand mal das Nico Vouilloz eine modifizierte Aufnahme fährt.

Hier ist er: http://www.pinkbike.com/news/ews-pro-rides-1-voullioz-lapierre-rotorua-2015.html


----------



## Perga (31. Juli 2015)

ah ja: 

http://ep1.pinkbike.org/p5pb12072169/p5pb12072169.jpg

"_This custom linkage boosts the Spicy's travel from 150mm up to 164mm. It also adds a some progression and saves a little weight over the standard setup."_

wenn es das zu kaufen gäbe...würde ich gerne mal testen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zymnokxx (31. Juli 2015)

MightyMike schrieb:


> Was sagt ihr zum neuen? Ich finds gruselig Anhang anzeigen 407968


Sieht aus wie Quasimodo mit dem "Buckel" am Oberrohr... leider gar nicht so mein Fall! Da bleib ich bei meinem Spicy 216


----------



## Nussketier (1. August 2015)

Hallo,

hat einer das 2014/2015 Spicy Team im Einsatz und kann was dazu sagen? Das Rahmenset preist Hibike nämlich gerade an wie sauer Bier und damit wird es für mich interessant. 
Danke
Oliver


----------



## vitaminc (1. August 2015)

Geht bestimmt gut das Spicy Team. Bei 160er Gabel nen Lenkwinkel von 66,7 und Sitzwinkel von 73,7, Reach liegt bei L = 444.
Mir wäre der Lenkwinkel evtl. etwas zu steil, wenn man ne 170/180er Gabel einbaut wird leider der Sitzwinkel etwas zu flach.

Gibt ja inzwischen viele Alternativen, kannst dir auch mal das Vitus Sommet angucken: http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/vitus-bikes-sommet-pro-suspension-rahmen-2015/rp-prod125553

Lenkwinkel: 65,5
Sitzwinkel: 74,5
Reach bei L: 451
Stack: bei L: 604

Kann aber gewichtstechnisch keinesfalls mit dem Leichtgewicht-Lapierre mithalten..


----------



## vitaminc (1. August 2015)

http://enduro-mtb.com/biketest-im-faster-than-you-lapierre-spicy-team/
http://www.pinkbike.com/news/lapierre-spicy-team-edition-review.html


----------



## Perga (1. August 2015)

Die Links der Tests sind alle für das 2014er. Und das Vitus ist aus Alu

Hab den 2015er Rahmen (ohne die Elektronik) und bin super zufrieden mit....aber jedem wird man es nicht recht machen können.

Die Geo vom 2014 und 2015 sind leicht unterschiedlich.


----------



## Perga (2. August 2015)

http://www.freeride-magazine.com/te...erre-spicy-team-2014/a23363.html#.Vb2ruUruKrU
http://www.freeride-magazine.com/te...icy-hat-sich-gelohnt/a23601.html#.Vb2sdEruKrU


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vitaminc (2. August 2015)

naja, die 1499 EUR die Hibike abruft sind für den 2015er Carbon-Team schon ein Schnäppchen.
Die Tests sind meistens mit Elektro-Dämpfer, sind ja aber eh nicht sonderlich aussagekräftig und ersetzen keinen eigenen Test oder Probefahrt.

Vielleicht kannst Du ja noch paar Erfahrungswerte preisgeben, hattest Du schon Defekte?


----------



## Perga (3. August 2015)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Vielleicht kannst Du ja noch paar Erfahrungswerte preisgeben, hattest Du schon Defekte?




Hmm – nee, da will ich zu nix sagen, da gibt es viel zu viele Dinge welche man an ein und dem gleichen Modell ändern kann, und schon fühlt es sich ganz anders an.

Hab für den Rahmen auch gut unter 2000€ bezahlt. Und selbst Aufbau war mir lieber, da ich keinen „Kröten“ schlucken muss.
Z.B die Sattelstütze hat beim Komplettbike 125mm – das ist mir zu wenig, hab 150 drinne. Vorbau ist auch nur 35mm  - nur ein paar BSP.

Defekt hatte ich keinen, es fährt auch erst ein paar Wochen.

Interessant finde ich diese Aussage von der Freeride:
„Bei so viel Fortschritt muss es doch einen Haken geben, denn teurer wird das "Spicy Team" 2015 nicht? Und ja, beim Werkstoff geht Lapierre einen Schritt zurück. Sitzstrebe und Wippe sind nicht mehr aus Carbon, wurden optisch dem alten Hinterbau aber perfekt nachempfunden. Das spart Kosten. 80 Gramm wird der Rahmen dadurch schwerer, bleibt aber laut Hersteller genauso steif und soll ohne geklebte Lagerpunkte zuverlässiger sein.“

Da hat man wohl mit dem 2014er ein paar Probleme bekommen – weswegen ich das 2015 für ausgereifter halte, auch ist es dem 2014 ähnlicher, als dem 2016er. Für das 2016 müssen IMO erst noch Erfahrungen gesammelt werden, da die Änderungen doch massiv sind, im Vergleich zum 2015er.

Der Rest ist Geschmackssache….


----------



## vitaminc (3. August 2015)

Ich glaube der Hinterbau war noch nie die Stärke von Lapierre, auch in meinem Freundeskreis gab es kaputte Hinterbauten, besonders schlimm wenn es im Sommer passiert und Lapierre sich dann wochenlang nicht meldet weil die Franzosen für paar Wochen/Monate im Urlaub sind. Aktuell wartet ein Freund seit über 2 Monaten auf ne Antwort  - aber ok, vielleicht hat er auch was falsch gemacht.

Das neue 2016er wird auf jeden fall länger (mehr Reach), kürzeres Sattelrohr, der neue Hinterbau soll etwas mehr Fersenfreiheit bieten (das war wohl auch so ein Problem der letzten Jahrgänge) und es sollen wieder dicke Reifen reinpassen.

E:i shock gibt es weiterhin, naja wer's mag, ich mach da weiterhin nen großen Bogen drum..

Was die Optik des neuen 2016er angeht, hmm ich glaub so schlimm ist es nicht, andere Hersteller wie auch Mondraker sind da schon ähnliche Wege gegangen. Auch das Orbea Rallon hat diesen Knick im Oberrohr:


----------



## 6TiWon (3. August 2015)

Das das Spicy Enduro aber "nur" noch 150 mm hat. keine Ahnung, warum die das machen. und ne 36er Gabel passt mmn auch viel besser


----------



## Amokles (4. August 2015)

RokkoFist schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hat einer das 2014/2015 Spicy Team im Einsatz und kann was dazu sagen? Das Rahmenset preist Hibike nämlich gerade an wie sauer Bier und damit wird es für mich interessant.
> Danke
> Oliver



Ich fahre das 527er in der 2015er Version ohne E:i mti einigen umbauten.
Was willste wissen?


----------



## Perga (4. August 2015)

Amokles schrieb:


> Ich fahre das 527er in der 2015er Version ohne E:i mti einigen umbauten.
> Was willste wissen?



AH - hast den Dämpfer schon rausgeschmissen... hab ich auch vor.  Was ist das jetzt für einer? hab mir den Monarch plus rc3 debonair bestellt, ist aber noch nicht da.
Hast du Volumen Spacer rein, oder funzt das so?
http://enduro-mtb.com/how-to-rockshox-monarch-luftkammergroesse-variieren/


----------



## Amokles (4. August 2015)

Der Monarch Plus DebonAir ists auch beir mir. Passt im Tune M/M sehr gut. Hab 2 Spacer verbaut. So ist er sehr schluckfreudig,s pricht super an und gibt zum Ende hin schööön viel Endprogression. So sackt er z.b. nicht weg wenn ich mit vollstoff durch nen Anlieger brate.  Passt prima zur Pike mit einem Token. Über Steine,Wurzeln und co bügle ich nun einfach drüber. Trotzdem bekomme ich noch genug Feedback vom Untergrund. 

Bin in dieser Austattung nun schon ein paar montate auf meinen Hometrails unterwegs. 
Außerdem war ich für 10 Tage in Saalbach Hinterglemm und jetzt am Wochenende erst in Winterberg. Das Teil geht ab wie ne Rakete


----------



## Der böse Wolf (4. August 2015)

Ich habe das 2014er Spicy Team jetzt seit März 2014 im Einsatz. Insgesamt bin ich damit jetzt um die 3.500km 90.000hm gefahren. Dabei habe ich das Rad sowohl als Marathon Rad missbraucht und bin die Zillertal Bike Challenge und diverse Marathons damit gefahren, habe es aber auch sehr artgerecht bei der Trans Provence benutzt. Insgesamt habe ich das Rad auf jeden Fall nicht geschont. Probleme hatte ich bisher keine. Das Tretlager hat eine Zeit lang nach dem Winter nervig geknackt, hat sich aber wieder selbst geheilt. Mittlerweil knarzt der Hinterbau wie ein alter Schaukelstuhl, ich vermute das sind die Lager vom Horst Link, die wohl etwas Liebe oder Austausch benötigen. Ansonsten hatte ich keine Probleme bisher. Was aber auf jeden Fall nervt sind zum einen die innen verlegten Züge, die man nicht leise bekommt und zum anderen die hintere Bremsbefestigung. Mag ja nett aussehen und auch toll geschützt sein, aber bei einem X0 Trail Sattel muss man den ganzen Sattel abschrauben um die Beläge zu wechseln, weil der Hinterbau die Sicherungsschraube blockiert. Auch passen wohl nicht alle Bremssättel dran, so habe ich hier gelesen, dass der Hope M4 Sattel hinten nicht passt.
Würde ich das Rad wieder kaufen? Zu meinem Preis 2014 vermutlich nicht, da fand ich aber auch unverschämt, dass an dem Rad eine OEM X0 Trail Bremse mit Aluhebeln und eine abgespeckte Pike ohne RC3 verbaut war. Für 1500,- beim Rahmen kommt von mir auf jeden Fall eine Kaufempfehlung.

Ahso, noch was. Hinterbaubreite wird ja auch immer diskutiert. Entweder fahre ich wie John Wayne mit den Hacken ganz nach außen, oder es ist nicht so schlimm mit der Hinterbaubreite. Ich habe zumindest praktisch keine Schleifspuren am Hinterbau. Ich fahre mit den Sixpack Millenium Pedalen aber auch relative große Flats.

Wenn es noch weitere Fragen gibt kann ich gerne versuchen die zu beantworten.

Tante Edit hatte noch eine Anmerkung. Ich fahre den Rahmen auch nicht mit ei-Shock, sondern mit RP23. Der Dämpfer gefällt mir nicht allzu gut, kann mich aber nicht so richtig aufraffen was anderes zu verbauen.


----------



## Amokles (4. August 2015)

Das mit dem Belagswechsel ist wahr, stört aber garnicht finde ich. Mein XT Sattel ist Ruckzuck abgeschraubt und wieder dran. 
Auch der oft kritisierte breite Hinterbau stört mich überhaupt nicht. Dabei fahre ich mit ziemlich Klobigen Oneal Schuhen und habe mit Größe 46 nicht gerade kleine Füße. Bisher  also keine Schleifspuren  am Hinterbau, und ich fahr das Ding nun schon seite Anfang Dezember 2014. 

Wenn ich tatsächlich irgendetwas zum meckern habe dann ists wohl das Gewicht. Bin bei jetztiger Auststattung bei ziemlich genau 14,4kg was für ein XL Alu Bike mit Zweifachantrieb aber normal ist. Klar kann man nen Carbon Bike mit 1 Fach antrieb an 12kg ranbekommen, bringt mir aber bei meinen 84kg garnix, da geh ich lieber vor der Tour einmal mehr pinkeln. 

Hier mal meine Partliste 

Lapierre Spicy 527 2015 XL

Federelemente
Gabel: Rock Shox Pike RC Solo Air
Dämpfer: Rock Shox Monarch Plus Debon Air

Laufräder
Felgen: Hope TechEnduro 27,5"
Naben: Hope PRo2 Evo
Reifen: Vorne:  Schwalbe Magic Mary 2,35 Snakeskin Trailstar
  Hinten: Schwalbe Hans Dampf 2,35 Sknakeskin Pacestar
Schläuche: Tubeless!

Cockpit
Lenker: RaceFace Atlas 785mm 25mmrise
Vorbau: Funn Lapierre Nico Vouilloz Signature
Griffe: Oury LockOn
Steuersatz: FSA Orbit

Bremsen
Shimano BR-M785  XT 
V203mm 
h180mm icetech
sintered Beläge

Antrieb
Kurbel: Race Face Turbine 36x22
Kassette: Shimano XT 11-36
Schaltwerk: Shimano XT Shadow plus
Schalthebel: Shimano SLX
Umwerfer: Shimano SLX
Kette: SRAM PG 1030
Pedale: NC17 Gladiator


Sattel: Cannondale
Sattelstütze Rockshox Reverb Stealth


Gewicht: 14,4kg


----------



## Perga (4. August 2015)

Amokles schrieb:


> Der Monarch Plus DebonAir ists auch beir mir. Passt im Tune M/M sehr gut. Hab 2 Spacer verbaut...


Super - danke für die Info! 



Amokles schrieb:


> Passt prima zur Pike mit einem Token.


Hab Dualposition   - bin aber auch so zufrieden mit der Pike



Amokles schrieb:


> Außerdem war ich für 10 Tage in Saalbach Hinterglemm ...



in drei Wochen bin ich auch dort - vermutlich aber noch ohne Dämpfer..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der böse Wolf (4. August 2015)

Spätestens wenn man die Beläge auf der Transalp mit dem Multitool wechseln muss, dann nervt es richtig. Die Schrauben sind nämlich auch recht unzugänglich... Es ist kein KO Kriterium, aber für so etwas gehört der Entwickler erschossen.


----------



## Perga (4. August 2015)

Der böse Wolf schrieb:


> Ahso, noch was. Hinterbaubreite wird ja auch immer diskutiert. Entweder fahre ich wie John Wayne mit den Hacken ganz nach außen, oder es ist nicht so schlimm mit der Hinterbaubreite. Ich habe zumindest praktisch keine Schleifspuren am Hinterbau. Ich fahre aber mit den Sixpack Millenium Pedalen aber auch relative große Flats.



Schleifspuren hab ich, doch beim fahren merke ich nix davon. Hinterbau find ich deswegen auch OK


----------



## Amokles (4. August 2015)

Der böse Wolf schrieb:


> Spätestens wenn man die Beläge auf der Transalp mit dem Multitool wechseln muss, dann nervt es richtig. Die Schrauben sind nämlich auch recht unzugänglich... Es ist kein KO Kriterium, aber für so etwas gehört der Entwickler erschossen.



Die Beläge gehören aber auch VOR einer Transalptour gewechselt und nicht wärenddessen


----------



## Der böse Wolf (4. August 2015)

Wenn man eine adäquate Alpentour macht, kann schonmal beides passieren


----------



## powderjunky (4. August 2015)

Weiss jemand von euch die Einbaubreite der Dämpferbuchsen bei einem 15er Spicy? Vielen Dank im voraus.


----------



## Perga (5. August 2015)

Amokles schrieb:


> Der Monarch Plus DebonAir ists auch beir mir....


Passt er "out of the box" da rein, oder benötigt man andere Buchsen?


----------



## Amokles (5. August 2015)

Perga schrieb:


> Passt er "out of the box" da rein, oder benötigt man andere Buchsen?


Hat bei mir OOTB mit den Buchsen vom Original Fox gepasst.


----------



## scotty23 (5. August 2015)

Bzgl. Bremse, mich hat das auch genervt dass ich den Sattel abschrauben soll um die Beläge zu wechsel, ich habe dann den Sicherungssplint einfach von der anderen Seite ähm.. eingeführt...


----------



## Perga (5. August 2015)

hmm - bei dem Sattel steh ich jetzt auf dem Schlauch  - man kommt da sicher etwas schwerer ran im Vergleich zu anderen Rädern - klar.
Aber ich musste bei jedem Rad die Sättel abschrauben und die alten Beläge mit einem Schraubenzieher auseinander drücken, damit ich mit den neunen Belägen auf die Bremsscheibe gekommen bin....egal ob Shimano oder Avvid Bremsen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der böse Wolf (5. August 2015)

Man muß doch den Sattel nicht abschrauben um die Beläge zurück zu drücken?! Das geht doch wunderbar im eingebauten Zustand. Bei dem Spicy Hinterbau ist vielmehr das Problem, dass der Sicherungssplint durch die Sitzstrebe blockiert wird und der Ausbau der Bremsbeläge damit ohne Ausbau unmöglich ist. Bei der Avid handelt es sich bei dem Splint auch noch um eine Schraube, die nur von außen eingeschraubt werden kann. Damit funktioniert der Tip von Scotty23  leider nicht.

Ich hab auch gerade gesehen, dass die neuen Spicys und Zestys den Sattel wieder frei auf der Sitzstrebe haben. Fortschritt


----------



## Perga (5. August 2015)

Der böse Wolf schrieb:


> Man muß doch den Sattel nicht abschrauben um die Beläge zurück zu drücken?! Das geht doch wunderbar im eingebauten Zustand.



Mit was gehst du dann zwischen Bremsscheibe und alten Belag? (abgesehen davon dauert das bei mir keine 5 Minuten -inkl Sattelabau)


----------



## Der böse Wolf (5. August 2015)

Ich nehme einfach das Laufrad raus und gehe dann mit dem Schraubendreher zwischen die alten Beläge.


----------



## Perga (5. August 2015)

Der böse Wolf schrieb:


> Ich nehme einfach das Laufrad raus und gehe dann mit dem Schraubendreher zwischen die alten Beläge.


*g* - OK - ick verstehe.....bei mir bleibt das Laufrad drinne.... Denke es gibt sich damit nedd viel. Mit leichten Vorteil beim Laufradausbau...paar Sekunden


----------



## vitaminc (5. August 2015)

Der böse Wolf schrieb:


> Ich nehme einfach das Laufrad raus und gehe dann mit dem Schraubendreher zwischen die alten Beläge.



oder mit nem dünnen Reifenheber die Kolben zurückdrücken.. aber ich nehm auch oft den Schraubenzieher.


----------



## Nussketier (5. August 2015)

Danke für die Antworten. Leider ist das Spicy in M vergriffen. Also bleibe ich bei meinem Engländer, das mit dem Spicy wäre auch nur so eine fixe Idee gewesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Amokles (5. August 2015)

klar das geht, aber wie du schon geschrieben hast musste danach ja eh den sattel wieder abbauen um
[QUOTE="RokkoFist, post: 13141376, member: 16828"...  wäre auch nur so eine fixe Idee gewesen.[/QUOTE]
Fix ist das spicy ja


----------



## 6TiWon (8. August 2015)

hi, nach fast 4 jahren veabschiede ich mich vom spicy forum. wenn alles so läuft, wie es ich mir vorstelle , gibts dann ein Dune Carbon XR. bis denne... servus und tschüss


----------



## vitaminc (9. August 2015)

6TiWon schrieb:


> hi, nach fast 4 jahren veabschiede ich mich vom spicy forum. wenn alles so läuft, wie es ich mir vorstelle , gibts dann ein Dune Carbon XR. bis denne... servus und tschüss


Glückwunsch, das ist mal echt riesiger Schritt. Das Spicy gehörte ja bislang zu den eher kürzeren Rahmen gemessen am Reach, das Dune ist ja dank auch der Forward Geometry schon verdammt lang.

Ich bin auch länger am überlegen, komme aber noch auf keinen grünen Zweig. Lapierre ist bei mir leider auch definitiv raus, seit Jahren schon gefällt mir das Design nicht mehr. Banshee ist ne Überlegung wert, aber mal die 2016er abwarten. Orbea Rallon und Kona Process 153 finde ich auch ziemlich interessant rein von der Geometrie, quasi langer Reach und sehr kurze Hinterbauten/Kettenstrebe. Und dann gibts ja noch die Klassiker wie Giant Reign, Transition Patrol, ..

Jedenfalls viel Spaß mit dem Dune, wenn denn alles klappt!


----------



## Amokles (9. August 2015)

Ich komme grade vom cannondale claymore in L und sitze jetzt seit snfsng des jahres auf dem 15er spicy in XL. Ich find das schon ganz schön lang.  Noch länger kann ichs mir nicht vorstellen....


----------



## Perga (9. August 2015)

Das empfinde ich ebenso....hab auch XL bei 184cm und 83kg....ok...hab nur ein 35mm Vorbau dran...

Ev hat er aber noch ein 26" ... Da könnte es sein


----------



## vitaminc (9. August 2015)

naja, vielleicht bin ich blind oder verstehe irgendwas nicht richtig, aber laut Geotabelle hat das Spicy 2015 in L einen Reach von 425 !!
Das Mondraker Dune liegt bei 493
Ein GT Sanction liegt bei 462
Trek Slash in 19,5 bei 456
Giant Reign in L bei 456
Focus Sam in L bei 452
Speci Enduro in L bei 443
Orbea Rallon in L bei 472
Rose Uncle Jimbo in L bei 440
Rotwild E1 in L bei 436

Also für mich das Spicy im Vergleich eher ein kurzes Bike.


----------



## Perga (9. August 2015)

Hmm, Lapierre empfiehlt im Gegensätz zu den meisten anderen Herstellern XL zB schon ab 184 cm ...
Hab auch auf L gesessen, war mir zu klein....bei XL und kurzem Vorbau perfekt.

Weswegen man wenn möglich selbst drauf sitzen sollte, nicht nur die Zahlen studieren....bei andern Bikes hat mir immer L gelangt


----------



## Perga (9. August 2015)

vitaminc schrieb:


> naja, vielleicht bin ich blind oder verstehe irgendwas nicht richtig, aber laut Geotabelle hat das Spicy 2015 in L einen Reach von 425 !!



Keine Plan wo du deine Zahlen her hast...hier mal die Richtigen:


----------



## vitaminc (9. August 2015)

ja du hast Recht, ich hatte mich verguckt und hatte Daten in "M" von dieser Seite:
http://www.bike-magazin.de/mountainbikes/enduro/test-2015-lapierre-spicy-team/a23111.html

Nichts desto trotz ist ein Mondraker Dune einfach ne ganze Ecke länger..
Anfänglich sind Geometriedaten äußerst hilfreich da man unmöglich alles probefahren kann.


----------



## Amokles (9. August 2015)

Aber wozu noch länger?  Noch laufruhiger als das spicy ist ja schon fast langweilig. Und das handling ist doch dann auch nichtmehe wwirklich spritzig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vitaminc (9. August 2015)

naja, das Dune hebt sich von der Masse schon etwas ab, sehr auf Race ausgelegt..

So wie es aber aussieht werden 2016 die Enduros erneut länger, d.h. der Reach wächst weiter. Das Spicy wird auch von 444 auf 464 bei L wachsen. Das Sitzrohr soll kürzer werden, Hinterbau soll mehr Fersenfreiheit bieten und ausreichend Platz für 2,5" Reifen, und Dämpfer mit Piggyback sollten auch Platz haben. Den Buckel im Oberrohr haben inzwischen immer mehr Bikes...
Bin mal auf die Preise gespannt, besonders für die Alu-Variante..


----------



## Stresshormon (29. August 2015)

Hallo Zusammen, 
hat evtl. jemand die genaue Bezeichnung mit den Maßen vom Steuersatz der im 2011 316 Spicy verbaut wurde?

Gruß Matthias


----------



## Perga (31. August 2015)

so, nun auch auf der Website:
http://www.bikes-lapierre.de/2016/spicy-team-ei-shock

165mm hinten! ....da könnte ich ja nächstes Jahr schon wieder überlegen....besonders wenn es im Ausverkauf sein sollte. 

reach auch mochmal 15mm mehr bei XL

Lenkwinkel 66 Grad ...hola


----------



## andiarbeit (1. September 2015)

Amokles schrieb:


> Ich fahre das 527er in der 2015er Version ohne E:i mti einigen umbauten.
> Was willste wissen?



Was ist das für eine Größe und passt der Monarc Plus voll eingefedert rein ohne am Rahmen anzustoßen? Danke für ein Rückmeldung


----------



## vitaminc (4. September 2015)

Perga schrieb:


> so, nun auch auf der Website:
> http://www.bikes-lapierre.de/2016/spicy-team-ei-shock
> 
> 165mm hinten! ....da könnte ich ja nächstes Jahr schon wieder überlegen....besonders wenn es im Ausverkauf sein sollte.
> ...



Die Daten lesen sich gut, aber an die Buckelform werde ich mich leider nicht gewöhnen können, demnach fliegt Lapierre hiermit endgültig von meiner Liste, schade.


----------



## Perga (4. September 2015)

Diese Buckelform findest du immer öfter. Ich hab mich dran gewöhnt und finde es bulliger, kraftvoller - passender zu einem Enduro.
Das AM ist glaube ich ohne...


----------



## vitaminc (4. September 2015)

Buckel ist nicht gleich Buckel..
Aber egal, mir gefällts mit geradem Oberrohr ala Banshee Rune/Spitfire einfach deutlich besser, und das Rune ist auch recht bullig.


----------



## zymnokxx (10. September 2015)

ich habe in meinem Spicy einen Fox DHX 4.0 Dämpfer drin. Welche Alternativen könnt ihr empfehlen? Ich will einen leichten Dämpfer, der sich auch leichter einstellen lässt. Die 2 Kammern des DHX sind nicht so mein Fall.


----------



## Amokles (14. September 2015)

vielleicht nen Fox Float oder einen RS Monarch. 
Welche Einbaumaße hast du denn? Ich hab noch den Float aus meinem Spicy im Keller.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zymnokxx (14. September 2015)

Amokles schrieb:


> vielleicht nen Fox Float oder einen RS Monarch.
> Welche Einbaumaße hast du denn? Ich hab noch den Float aus meinem Spicy im Keller.


Laut Katalog ist die Einbaumaße/Hub: 216x63. Monarch hört sich ganz gut an. Fox will ich eher nicht...


----------



## scotty23 (15. September 2015)

Hallo,

für das Spicy aus 2014 brauchst Du aber 200x57?

Welches Modeljahr hast du?

Gruß


----------



## zymnokxx (15. September 2015)

scotty23 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> für das Spicy aus 2014 brauchst Du aber 200x57?
> 
> ...


Hab ein älteres Spicy 216 von 2011 sollte also passen mit 216x63, oder?


----------



## Stresshormon (16. September 2015)

zymnokxx schrieb:


> Hab ein älteres Spicy 216 von 2011 sollte also passen mit 216x63, oder?



Jup, dass 2011er hat einen 216x63,5.


----------



## san_andreas (22. Oktober 2015)

Den Hibike Rahmen gibts ja noch, preislich reizt der schon sehr.

Wißt ihr, was der Rahmen in L wiegt ?

Und ist L bei 1,86m überhaupt die richtige Größe ? Oder sollte es da schon ein XL sein ?


----------



## Perga (22. Oktober 2015)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Und ist L bei 1,86m überhaupt die richtige Größe ? Oder sollte es da schon ein XL sein ?



Bin 184 und konnte mich auf ein L setzten, das war mir zu klein. Jetzt fahre ich ein XL mit 35mm Vorbau - passt perfekt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (22. Oktober 2015)

Das habe ich befürchtet.


----------



## vitaminc (22. Oktober 2015)

Zum 2016er:
http://linkagedesign.blogspot.de/2015/09/lapierre-spicy-275-2016.html

Liest sich insgesamt nicht so besonders, aber ok, ich find das Rad eh viel zu hässlich.


----------



## zymnokxx (17. November 2015)

Will zufällig jemand ein Spicy 26'' in Größe M loswerden? Ich fahre meins in größe S seit Frühjahr und merke so langsam, dass es doch zu klein ein ist. Vielleicht mag auch jemand Rahmen tauschen?


----------



## scotty23 (17. November 2015)

Perga schrieb:


> Bin 184 und konnte mich auf ein L setzten, das war mir zu klein. Jetzt fahre ich ein XL mit 35mm Vorbau - passt perfekt.



Moin,

also ich bin 1,86 und fahre ein L, der reach ist schon sehr kurz ich mag aber die dadurch enstehende aufrechte Sitzposition.
Bin aber auch ein Sitzriese, d.h. kurze Beine langer Oberkörper

Gruß
Markus


----------



## bonusheft (19. November 2015)

Allgemeine Aussagen zur Rahmengröße sind immer mit Vorsicht zu genießen. Mir ist der 2014er Rahmen in L schon fast zu lang. Ich fahre das Bike deshalb mit kurzem 35mm-Vorbau und bin 1,85.

Tja, so unterschiedlich sind die Vorlieben...


----------



## dersteini (23. November 2015)

Mein '09 Spicy 316 hat mal ein update bekommen.


----------



## juerscha.p (23. November 2015)

....und die Updates wären? 
Gabel und Dämpfer, oder?
Wie bist zufrieden mit dem DHX Air?


----------



## dersteini (23. November 2015)

juerscha.p schrieb:


> ....und die Updates wären?
> Gabel und Dämpfer, oder?
> Wie bist zufrieden mit dem DHX Air?



Genau, Gabel und Dämpfer, anstatt der originalen 36 Fox Van jetzt ne Lyrik und der DHX Air anstatt des originalen Fox irgendwas...
Naja, gibt bessere Dämpfer, aber besser als der originale ist er auf jeden fall.


----------



## overkill_KA (28. November 2015)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Den Hibike Rahmen gibts ja noch, preislich reizt der schon sehr.
> 
> Wißt ihr, was der Rahmen in L wiegt ?
> 
> Und ist L bei 1,86m überhaupt die richtige Größe ? Oder sollte es da schon ein XL sein ?



Größe L: ohne Dämpfer, Steuersatz





Wie ist die Qualität von den Lapierre Rahmenlagern? Ist die Fettfüllung ähnlich mager, wie bei anderen Herstellern?


----------



## MK007 (29. November 2015)

overkill_KA schrieb:


> Größe L: ohne Dämpfer, Steuersatz
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du kannst die verbauten Industrielager (Hinterbau, Dämpferwippe) vorsichtig öffnen und mit einem hochwertigen Lagerfett auffüllen. Die Lager sind von Hause aus ca. Zur Hälfte mit Fett gefüllt. Die Lager an der Kettenstrebe sind Gleitlager, die halten in der Regel ewig. 

Gruß 
Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## overkill_KA (29. November 2015)

MK007 schrieb:


> Du kannst die verbauten Industrielager (Hinterbau, Dämpferwippe) vorsichtig öffnen und mit einem hochwertigen Lagerfett auffüllen. Die Lager sind von Hause aus ca. Zur Hälfte mit Fett gefüllt. Die Lager an der Kettenstrebe sind Gleitlager, die halten in der Regel ewig.
> 
> Gruß
> Markus



Mir ist klar was für Lager das sind. Mir ginge es nur darum, ob bei dem Modelljahr jemand schon einmal geschaut hat wie es mit der Fettfüllung aussieht.


----------



## zymnokxx (15. Dezember 2015)

Ich habe im Bikemarkt mein Spicy 216 in Größe S drin (Rahmen+Dämpfer). Jemand Interesse an einem Tausch in Größe M (oder vergleichbarer Rahmen)?


----------



## LC4Fun (15. Dezember 2015)

Mein M bekommst nicht  Aber wo hast Du den Kettenstrebenschutz her?


----------



## zymnokxx (15. Dezember 2015)

LC4Fun schrieb:


> Mein M bekommst nicht  Aber wo hast Du den Kettenstrebenschutz her?


Schade - wäre zu schön gewesen...

Kettenstrebenschutz war schon vom Vorbesitzer drauf. Leistet gute Dienste und ist dezent.


----------



## MK007 (17. Dezember 2015)

Hallo,
Ich hab noch was zum Thema "Kettenstrebenschutz". Ist von Specialized. Empfehlenswert 

Grüße Markus


----------



## andiarbeit (16. Januar 2016)

Servus, versuche gerade eine sram guide an mein spicy 516 zu schrauben. Vorne passt alles. Hinten brauche ich einen bremsscheibenadapter. Kann mir wer helfen und sagen was ich da fur einen bestellen muss. Ich denke postmount. Aber welchen genau??? Da beists bei mir leider aus. Die scheibe hat 180mm


----------



## LC4Fun (16. Januar 2016)

andiarbeit schrieb:


> Servus, versuche gerade eine sram guide an mein spicy 516 zu schrauben. Vorne passt alles. Hinten brauche ich einen bremsscheibenadapter. Kann mir wer helfen und sagen was ich da fur einen bestellen muss. Ich denke postmount. Aber welchen genau??? Da beists bei mir leider aus. Die scheibe hat 180mm



Und der Rahmen hat PM160mm

Leicht und teuer z.B. 
http://www.trickstuff-shop.de/epage.../TrickstuffGmbH44313886/Products/BACNCPMPM20H

Auch OK, gibts in der Art von jedem Hersteller bei jedem Bikeshop:
http://www.trickstuff-shop.de/epage...hops/TrickstuffGmbH44313886/Products/BAPMPM20


----------



## LC4Fun (16. Januar 2016)

Falls das jemand von Euch brauchen kann...

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/709770-lapierre-schaltaugen-zesty-spicy


----------



## san_andreas (16. Januar 2016)

LC4Fun schrieb:


> Und der Rahmen hat PM160mm
> 
> Leicht und teuer z.B.
> http://www.trickstuff-shop.de/epage.../TrickstuffGmbH44313886/Products/BACNCPMPM20H
> ...




Denen brennt wohl der Hut !
20,- für 2 Hülsen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LC4Fun (16. Januar 2016)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Denen brennt wohl der Hut !
> 20,- für 2 Hülsen.



Ich nehm die gerne auch günstiger. Zu wieviel € bietest Du mir die an?


----------



## lehugo (19. Januar 2016)

nabend,
hat jemand mit "spicy 516 / BJ 2012" erfahrung mit folgendem coil dämpfer:
vivid rc2 tune m/m 216,63

die performance mit nem kage soll ja schon mal nicht so schlecht sein, oder?!
dann müsste der vivid ja eigentlich noch ein bisschen besser gehen..

cheers,
fabian


----------



## Flo-mit-W (22. Januar 2016)

Hi
Vielleicht hat jemand von euch schon mal dasselbe probiert wie ich: Hab den 2015er Team Rahmen in XL (bin 1,90, lange Beine) und wollte einen Dämpfer der mehr abkann als der Fox.
Aber seht selbst...


----------



## andiarbeit (22. Januar 2016)

Steht er so am rahmen an? Kann ich nicht genau erkennen


----------



## Flo-mit-W (22. Januar 2016)

Ja,  ab dem Punkt im Federweg hat er Kontakt


----------



## Amokles (23. Januar 2016)

seltsam. Ich fahre ebenfalls den 2015er Spicy Rahmen in XL mit dem Monarch + Debon Air und habe selbst voll eingefedert keinen Kontakt. 

Ich hab allerdings das 527er also mit Alu Rahmen. ist da das Oberrohr evtl anders geschwungen?

Das is ja echt schade, denn das Bike fährt sich echt nochmal ne ganze Ecke satter mit dem Monarch+

und optisch kommt das auch viel besser. insbesondere mit den Custom Decals an deinem Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Perga (23. Januar 2016)

Amokles schrieb:


> seltsam. Ich fahre ebenfalls den 2015er Spicy Rahmen in XL mit dem Monarch + Debon Air und habe selbst voll eingefedert keinen Kontakt.
> 
> Ich hab allerdings das 527er also mit Alu Rahmen. ist da das Oberrohr evtl anders geschwungen?



Den Monarch hatte ich in meinem  2015er XL TEAM (also Carbon) auch montieren wollen, doch leider hatte er beim vollen einfeden kontakt mit dem Oberrohr - es war nicht viel was gefehlt hätte, ca 3 bi 5 mm und es hätte funktioniert.


----------



## LC4Fun (23. Januar 2016)

warum dreht ihr ihn nicht komplett um?


----------



## Perga (23. Januar 2016)

LC4Fun schrieb:


> warum dreht ihr ihn nicht komplett um?



 lol - glaubst du wirklich dass ich das nicht probiert habe...


----------



## Amokles (23. Januar 2016)

LC4Fun schrieb:


> warum dreht ihr ihn nicht komplett um?


das gab ich auch grad gedacht. einffach den piggybag nach hinten unten müsste doch gehen oder? alternativ fährt man halt mit so wenig SAG das er nicht so weit einfedert


----------



## Perga (23. Januar 2016)

Amokles schrieb:


> das gab ich auch grad gedacht. einffach den piggybag nach hinten unten müsste doch gehen oder?



Das Unterrohr bietet noch viel weniger Platz für das Piggybag...es lässt sich garnicht erst montieren. 
Kannst ihn noch umdrehen, dann schaut das Piggybay links oder rechst raus - hab ich aber nicht probiert...


----------



## LC4Fun (23. Januar 2016)

Perga schrieb:


> lol - glaubst du wirklich dass ich das nicht probiert habe...



KOMPLETT ;-) Das Piggy nur nach unten kann klar nicht gehen...

EDIT: Nach den weiteren Posts weiss ich, dass Du es nicht probiert hast


----------



## LC4Fun (23. Januar 2016)

Perga schrieb:


> Kannst ihn noch umdrehen, dann schaut das Piggybay links oder rechst raus - hab ich aber nicht probiert...



??? Ähm, Dämpferauge um 90° drehen??


----------



## Perga (23. Januar 2016)

LC4Fun schrieb:


> KOMPLETT ;-) Das Piggy nur nach unten kann klar nicht gehen...
> 
> EDIT: Nach den weiteren Posts weiss ich, dass Du es nicht probiert hast



? Du weisst garnix...

sag mal, haste du das Teil überhaupt gesehen oder nur von geträumt?  Das Piggy ist fest mit dem Dämpfer vergossen und die hintere Dämpferaufnahme (in der nähe des Sattelrohrers) ist um 90 Grad gedreht im vergleich zur vorderen.


----------



## Flo-mit-W (23. Januar 2016)

Also: den Dämpfer umdrehen ist gar nicht so blöd. Zuerst hatte die Einstellschraube des Rebounds Kontakt. Dann hab ich die entfernt (evtl hätte man da was basteln können) aber dann hatte der Ansatz des Piggy-Bag leichten Kontakt, aber es war total knapp.
Ausgleichsbehälter Richtung Sitzrohr geht nicht, wegen der Aufnahmen. a) sind die Dämpferaugen um 90° gedreht, er würde also zur Seite stehen und b) passt die Aufnahme nicht. Am "oberen" Ende des Dämpfers gehen die Seiten um das Auge etwas auseinander, am unteren Ende sind sie parallel.
Es scheint folgendes Möglichkeiten zu geben
-eine andere Umlekung mit der er passt und ggf auch mehr Federweg generiert. Hat NV so gefahren. Die Frage: wo bekommt man sowas??
-die Umlekung vom neuen Rahmen hat diese 15mm mehr Federweg UND die Dämpferaugen sind gleich ausgerichtet (nicht um90° gedreht). Aber ob man das Ersatzteil schon bekommt und es überhaupt passt????
- ein anderer Dämpfer. Das wäre dann wohl der CC DB Inline

Es geht mir gerade tierisch auf die Nüsse. Letztes Jahr hab ich beim Liteville den Fox gegen einen M+ getauscht und dann das Liteville gegen das Lapierre. Mit dem Dämpfer wäre es perfekt! Ich kennen den Unterschied in Sachen Performance vom LV und die Optik ist aus meiner Sicht PERFEKT!.
Optisch würde dann nur der "normale" Monarch RT3 Debon Air drankommen. Aber da fehlt mir das gewisse +


----------



## LC4Fun (23. Januar 2016)

Perga schrieb:


> ? Du weisst garnix...



Möglicherweise....

Möglicherweise würde ich aber einfach die Luft komplett ablassen, den Dämpferkolben um 90° drehen (rotieren) und dann das ganze wieder mit dem Piggy nach unten hinten einbauen...

Möglicherweise weisst Du jetzt mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Perga (23. Januar 2016)

LC4Fun schrieb:


> Möglicherweise weisst Du jetzt mehr



ja.....das du Unbelehrbar bist... is sag da nixmehr zu....


----------



## Flo-mit-W (23. Januar 2016)

LC4Fun schrieb:


> ??? Ähm, Dämpferauge um 90° drehen??


 Was meinst du mit Dämpferauge drehen? Die Aufnahme am Rahmen kann nicht geändert werden. Du kannst den Kolbe drehen, dann sind die Augen entweder gleich ausgerichtet oder um 90° verdreht.
Da sie aber am Rahmen "verdreht" sind, ist das irrelevant.
Was mich ärgert: Das 2016er, das mir echt nicht so gut gefällt wie das 2015er , hat das Problem in doppelter Hinsicht nicht. Der ALu Rahmen auch nicht. Nur Carbon 2014/15


----------



## LC4Fun (23. Januar 2016)

Flo-mit-W schrieb:


> a) sind die Dämpferaugen um 90° gedreht, er würde also zur Seite stehen und b) passt die Aufnahme nicht. Am "oberen" Ende des Dämpfers gehen die Seiten um das Auge etwas auseinander, am unteren Ende sind sie parallel.



Die Dämpfer und Dämpferaugen gibt es nur in einer Version. Den Versatz von 90° bekommt man durch drehen und die Anpassung der Dämpferaugen an den Rahmen durch die Lagerung (Bushings). Sofern da tatsächlich Bushings drin sind mit einer aussermittigen Bohrung bzw. generell wenn Du oben und unten verschiedene Bushings hast, dann musst Du die natürlich auspressen und auch (ver)tauschen (oder neue einsetzen)

LG,
Holger


----------



## LC4Fun (23. Januar 2016)

Perga schrieb:


> ja.....das du Unbelehrbar bist... is sag da nixmehr zu....



ne, nur Spätmerker was Euer Problem ist... Weil sich der Piggy gar nicht nach unten ausrichten lässt...

Steht er denn wirklich störend weit raus?


----------



## Flo-mit-W (23. Januar 2016)

ich will mich jetzt nicht selbst zitieren, habe es aber oben geschrieben.
Die Aufnahme des Dämpfers passt nur in eine Richtung. und zwar mit dem Piggy nach vorne. Das hat dann auch nichts mit den Bushings/Buchesn zu tun. Ist einfach baulich bedingt. Leider


----------



## Flo-mit-W (23. Januar 2016)

So abwegig ist die Idee mit dem Umdrehen gar nicht mal:


----------



## Flo-mit-W (24. Januar 2016)

Noch eine andere Sache:
Habe den Thread gerade erst entdeckt, vor der Sache mit dem Dämpfer hatte ich aber auch erst ein Problem mit dem sonst genialen Rahmen.
Wollte das hier nur mal teilen, falls es jemand anders genauso erging: Meine HR-Achse hat sich immer wieder gelockert. Manchmal nach Wochen, manchmal nach Stunden. Ich dachte es hängt vielleicht mit der "Mutter" zusammen und hab die mit etwas Loctite fixiert (auch wenn es dafür nicht gedacht ist).
Hat aber auch nichts gebracht. Besonders schlimm beim letzten Enduro-Rennen: Musste nach jeder Stage, checken ob das HR auch nicht locker sitzt. Zum Glück erst nach dem Rennen ist es dann passiert: Um das Lockern zu vermeiden hab ich den Hebel der Schnellspannachse natürlich schön zugeballert, beim Ausladen und Zusammenbauen zuhause ist dann der Kopf abgerissen.
Ich benutze jetzt die DT-Swiss E-Thru für Shimano, die ist perfekt! Kann ich nur empfehlen


----------



## overkill_KA (24. Januar 2016)

Flo-mit-W schrieb:


> Noch eine andere Sache:
> Habe den Thread gerade erst entdeckt, vor der Sache mit dem Dämpfer hatte ich aber auch erst ein Problem mit dem sonst genialen Rahmen.
> Wollte das hier nur mal teilen, falls es jemand anders genauso erging: Meine HR-Achse hat sich immer wieder gelockert. Manchmal nach Wochen, manchmal nach Stunden. Ich dachte es hängt vielleicht mit der "Mutter" zusammen und hab die mit etwas Loctite fixiert (auch wenn es dafür nicht gedacht ist).
> Hat aber auch nichts gebracht. Besonders schlimm beim letzten Enduro-Rennen: Musste nach jeder Stage, checken ob das HR auch nicht locker sitzt. Zum Glück erst nach dem Rennen ist es dann passiert: Um das Lockern zu vermeiden hab ich den Hebel der Schnellspannachse natürlich schön zugeballert, beim Ausladen und Zusammenbauen zuhause ist dann der Kopf abgerissen.
> Ich benutze jetzt die DT-Swiss E-Thru für Shimano, die ist perfekt! Kann ich nur empfehlen



Du hast schon gesehen, dass dort eine Madenschraube ist mit der man die Mutter fixieren kann?


----------



## Flo-mit-W (24. Januar 2016)

Jetzt machst du mich schwach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RaceKing (24. Januar 2016)

Muss bei meinem 2013er Spicy die Achse auch immer ziemlich fest zumachen, die hat sich auch schon ein paar Mal gelockert. Bei nem Kollegen ist auch der Hebel abgebrochen. Der benutzt jetzt eine Shimano-Achse. Funktioniert auch top. Ich denke aber nicht, dass das etwas mit der Mutter zu tun hat


----------



## scotty23 (25. Januar 2016)

Flo-mit-W schrieb:


> So abwegig ist die Idee mit dem Umdrehen gar nicht mal:Anhang anzeigen 456131



Hi Flow,

also im Zyste thread hat jemand den Dämpfer "richtig" rum montiert:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachments/image-jpg.338783/

Welche größe hast Du?

Gruß
Scotty


----------



## Flo-mit-W (25. Januar 2016)

Hi Scotty
Das Bild hab ich auch schon gesehen. Habe den Besitzer auch mal angeschrieben aber der Rahmen ist doch ein wenig anders:
Mein Oberrohr ist tiefer und es gibt eine "Strebe" zwischen Sitz- und Oberrohr. Das könnte den entscheidenden Unterschied machen. Obwohl es bei ihm auch recht knapp aussieht.
Ach so, ich hab den XL Rahmen. Daran kann es nicht liegen.

Habe mittlerweile auch eine Antwort von Lapierre bekommen, die natürlich sagen, dass das nicht geht.


----------



## Flo-mit-W (25. Januar 2016)

Eine andere Frage: Natürlich war bei dem Rahmen keine Anleitung oder so dabei. Aber nach ein paar Fahrten habe ich gesehen, dass auf der vorderen Dämpferaufnahme 26" stand. Erst dann habe ich gesehen, dass es sich um einen Flip-Chip handelt und ich die falsche Geo-Einstellung für meine 650b Laufräder gefahren bin (obwohl ich anfangs auch scaled sizing hatte).
Jetzt sehe ich, dass unter der Anlenkung des Dämpfers "150" steht. Hat es damit auch etwas auf sich?
Klar, das Bike hat 150mm FW, aber kann man da evtl was tauschen?


----------



## Amokles (25. Januar 2016)

Das zesty da oben. Gehörte einem guten kumpel.  Das war Größe M.


----------



## scotty23 (26. Januar 2016)

Hi Flo,

bin echt ...wie soll ich sagen... wenn in das Zesty in M der Monarch rein passt... sollte der doch in das Spicy erst recht
rein passen....hatte ich gedacht...
Ich hatte mit meinen Spicy Rahmen Kit 2015 in L auch schon so meinen Spass... wollte eigentlich ne Magura MT5 rein bauen,
geht aber nicht weil der Bremssattel hinten nicht in den Rahmen passt, ist zu breit, also der Bremssattel ist zu breit:-(

Hast Du den jetzt umgedreht montiert bekommen? 
Bin jetzt echt verunsichert ob ich mir den Monarch für mein L kaufen soll...:-(
Bei uns gibt es einen Händler, http://www.active-bikes.de/, der hat den Monarch schon oft verbaut, befürchte 
aber nur in die Zesty's...
Vielleicht kannst Du den ja mal anrufen, der ist recht nett und kennt sich gut aus mit LP.

Drücke dir (und mir) die Daumen dass der doch rein passt.

Gruß
Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scotty23 (26. Januar 2016)

Ach so, bei meinem L war auch ein Adapter für vorne dabei, damit kann man das Spicy 
auch mit 26" fahren, wer auch immer das will...


----------



## Flo-mit-W (26. Januar 2016)

Hi Markus

Meinst du extra einen Adapter oder den flip chip für die Aufnahme vorne? 
Nein,  hab ihn nicht montiert bekommen.  Wie gesagt,  in der "normalen"  Position passt er zunächst,  wenn ich aber die Luft ablassen und komprimiere schlägt der piggy an.  
Mit piggy nach unten und rebound ab passt es gerade so nicht. 
Ich hänge mal 2 Bilder aus dem Netz dran.  Beim Spicy ist das Oberrohr tiefer.  Und man sieht nochmal die spezielle Ablenkung von NV


----------



## Amokles (26. Januar 2016)

Ich hatte bei meinem Händler auch mal angefragt wegen der Spezialanlekung. Mehr Proggresion und mehr Federweg klangen erstmal gut 

Die ist auch fast genauso in den 2016er Spicys drin, wird aber nicht einzeln verkauft, sondern gibts höchstens als Ersatzteil bei defekt eines 2016er Modells.

Noch ne Frage an dich @Flo-mit-W 
Welches Decal hast du an deinem Monarch plus?


----------



## Flo-mit-W (26. Januar 2016)

Die sind von slik graphics.  Rot/light blue.  Hab den passenden Satz für meine 2013er Pike die damit topaktuell aussieht  
Genau das waren meine Fragen an Lapierre,  ob man das Teil auch so bekommen kann oder ob das vom 2016er passt. 
Vom 2015er kann man das glaube ich bei hibike ordern,  aber kann mich auch irren,  da ohne Bild.  Die nächste Frage wäre natürlich ob das dann passt.  

Nehme jetzt wahrscheinlich  nen normalen Monarch debon air.


----------



## scotty23 (26. Januar 2016)

Tja dann müssen wir wohl dem Nico bei einer Enduro Tour auflauern....
164mm hinten bei dem Spicy mit Monarch Plus...das fühlt sich dann wohl wie 200mm an.
Bin jetzt schon, selbst mit miesem Fox Dämpfer, immer überascht wie gut der Hinterbau geht...

Gruß
Markus


----------



## Flo-mit-W (26. Januar 2016)

Hier nochmal die passende Gabel zum Dämpfer (-> der gleich im Bikemarkt landet...)


----------



## san_andreas (26. Januar 2016)

Was für einer kommt ?


----------



## Flo-mit-W (26. Januar 2016)

Zuerst mal ein Monarch RT3 Debon Air


----------



## Amokles (26. Januar 2016)

scotty23 schrieb:


> Tja dann müssen wir wohl dem Nico bei einer Enduro Tour auflauern....
> 164mm hinten bei dem Spicy mit Monarch Plus...das fühlt sich dann wohl wie 200mm an.
> Bin jetzt schon, selbst mit miesem Fox Dämpfer, immer überascht wie gut der Hinterbau geht...
> 
> ...


ja das stimmt wohl.  Immer wenn ich mit dem spicy im bikepark bin kann ich garnicht fassen das da nur 150mm wirken.  Btw.  Endlich kommt hier mal ein bisschen leben in den fred!  Sehr gut!


----------



## Flo-mit-W (26. Januar 2016)

Ich kann dann ja berichten wie es mit dem Monarch läuft.
Der Fox gefällt mir zwar vom Ansprechen, ist mir aber zu sehr durchgerauscht und auf den Sag wollte ich dann auch nicht verzichten. Und ein Volumenspacer-Set für 55€ hab ich irgendwie auch nicht eingesehen.
Hab übrigens auch eine Antwort von Lapierre:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RaceKing (26. Januar 2016)

Wobei die Volumenspacer einen riesen Unterschied machen. Sind zwar sauteuer, aber tun auch was sie sollen. Ich hab mittlerweile einen Float X mit Vorsprung Corset, das passt meiner Meinung nach sehr gut zum Hinterbau. Das Corset macht ihn nochmal ein ganzes Stück besser. Ich kann aber auch verstehen wenn du nichts mehr in den Float investieren willst


----------



## scotty23 (26. Januar 2016)

@Flo, ja berichte mal wie der Monarch geht. Echt ärgerlich dass bei dem Rahmen immer ein paar Millimeter
fehlen, bei mir ja mit der MT5 bei dir mit dem DebonAir Plus...tsss
Viellceicht off topic, aber habt ihr euer Spicy mal gewogen?


----------



## Flo-mit-W (27. Januar 2016)

Glaube ich war mit den xtr Pedalen so bei 13kg (xl). 
Ändert sich halt immer.  Hatte letzte Jahr nen Carbon lrs,  aber den habe ich am ochsenkopf zerstört.  Jetzt die Spline xm.


----------



## scotty23 (27. Januar 2016)

Meins (L) ist bei 13,4:-( Welchen Carbon LRS hattest Du denn? den China LRS? Mit dem bin ich am liebäugeln, weil 13,4 sind
mir eigentlich 500gr. zuviel.
Habe allerdings noch den schweren SQL Lab 611 Sattel drauf, der macht alleien schon 380 gr.!


----------



## Amokles (27. Januar 2016)

Mein wiegt 14,3kg. Ist Alu XL Rahmen mit folgender Aussttattung:


Lapierre Spicy 527 2015 XL

Federelemente
Gabel: Rock Shox Pike RC Solo Air
Dämpfer: Rock Shox Monarch Plus Debon Air

Laufräder
Felgen: Hope TechEnduro 27,5"
Naben: Hope Pro2 Evo
Reifen: Vorne:  Schwalbe Magic Mary 2,35 Snakeskin Trailstar
			Hinten: Schwalbe Hans Dampf 2,35 Sknakeskin Pacestar
Schläuche: Tubeless

Cockpit
Lenker: RaceFace Atlas 785mm 25mm rise
Vorbau: Funn Lapierre Nico Vouilloz Signature
Griffe: Oury LockOn
Steuersatz: Hope

Bremsen: Shimano  XT BRM785 V203mm H180mm

Antrieb
Kurbel: Race Face Turbine 36x22
Kassette: Shimano XT 11-36
Schaltwerk: Shimano XT Shadow plus
Schalthebel: Shimano SLX
Umwerfer: Shimano SLX
Kette: SRAM PG 1030
Pedale: NC17 Gladiator


Sattel: Cannondale
Sattelstütze Rockshox Reverb Stealth


Gewicht: 14,3kg


----------



## Flo-mit-W (27. Januar 2016)

Hatte den ar30 (?...  Gibt nur einen)  von number3 aka 2soulscycles. War aber kurz davor mir was mir den Ryde trace aufzubauen. 
Beim Sattel schwanke ich noch zwischen selle und ergon.  Selle sind halt echt leicht und kann ich lange Strecken mit fahren,  aber der Ergon ist besser um technischen,  also im stehen


----------



## scotty23 (28. Januar 2016)

Mit dem Selle SLR (135 gr!) bin ich auch immer sehr gut zurecht gekommen...Mit dem ergon überhaupt nicht,
auch nach zwei Wochen nicht, da tat mir der Hintern schon vom anschauen des Sattels weh:-(
Schmeise jetzt noch die Schnellspanner Achsen raus, tausche die gegen geschraubte, spart satte 80 gr -


----------



## Flo-mit-W (28. Januar 2016)

Welche nimmst du da,  die extralite? Tool hat man ja eigentlich sowieso immer er dabei (Zitat Nico Vouilloz) .  Oder gibt es da jetzt nicht auch ne stealth Variante von rockshox? 
Hast recht,  sind mal locker 100g am Sattel. Was noch mehr ärgert: hatte nen slr flow Carbon super günstig geschossen und ist von der Post verschlampt worden und ich hab am Versand gespart.  Bin aber eh am zweifeln ob Carbon Gestell am enduro so viel Sinn macht


----------



## san_andreas (28. Januar 2016)

Carbon würde ich nicht nehmen, sondern den SLR TT.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo-mit-W (28. Januar 2016)

Warum der TT? Der müsste eine größere Nase haben,  oder? 
Aber stimmt.  Der letzte ergon hat auch nur 2 Ausfahrten gehalten bis ich die Kiste quer an nem Baum geparkt hab


----------



## san_andreas (28. Januar 2016)

Das ist der ganz normale Titan SLR.


----------



## Flo-mit-W (28. Januar 2016)

ich blicke bei denen nicht ganz durch. Also ich habe einen SLR Flow. Glaube der TT. Mit Vanox-Gestell. Den SLR TT ti hab ich auch gefunden, aber nicht als Flow. Der ist mit 130g angegeben. Im Prinzip brauchte ich den leichtesten Flow-Sattel ohne Carbon-Gestell (also Ti).
Das mit den Steckachsen überlege ich mir auch noch. Muss das Mehrgewicht wieder reinholen. Hab Ende letzter Saison die XTR-Race gegen eine Guide RSC getauscht und die Carbon-Laufräder... Naja, Schrott eben. Aber die DT sind auch kaum schwerer.
Ist halt nicht gerade leicht der Rahmen. Glaube vom Gewicht her ziemlich mit dem Liteville zu vergleichen das ich davor hatte.
Aber dafür finde ich ihn einfach nur sexy. Und Litevilles gibt es bei uns wie Sand am Meer


----------



## scotty23 (28. Januar 2016)

Ne, Stealth varinate von RS hatte ich noch nicht gesehen, 
Ich habe vor diese hier zu kaufen:
https://r2-bike.com/SHIFT-UP-Steckachse-Enduro-12-x-142-mm-E-Thru-schwarz

Und vorne halt die Stealth.

Hatte bei der Firma angefragt die NV beutzt, die wären aber mit Versand ca. 20,00 teurer und nicht leichter.


----------



## Flo-mit-W (28. Januar 2016)

Sehr cool, danke für den Link. Das Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis stimmt hier absolut. Nehme vielleicht dieselbe Kombi wie du


----------



## san_andreas (28. Januar 2016)

This:
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/selle-italia-slr-tt-schwarz-titanium-s1-43215


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scotty23 (28. Januar 2016)

Jep, bei r2 gibts das dann halt für rund 85,00€, das ist ok soweit...
bei den Franzosen hätte ich 100,00 plus 15,00 Versand gezahlt...

Bzgl. des Sattel müsste ich nochmal schauen welcher Selle das war, glaube aber der lag bei 135 gramm


----------



## san_andreas (28. Januar 2016)

Der lag früher bei 135g und ist jetzt bissl anders, außerdem hat 135 nie gestimmt.


----------



## Flo-mit-W (28. Januar 2016)

@scotty hast du die achsen schon bestellt? Die RS ist erst im Februar lieferbar. Nur wird daraus nicht klar wann. Februar ist am Montag, kann aber auch in 4 Wochen sein...
Von dem was ich gefunden habe gibt es den SLR TT mit 135g, den SLR Flow Ti mit 170g und im Keller habe ich einen SLR Flow mit Vanox und 165g... Klar, bei Selle immer nochmal so ca 10% Gewicht draufschlagen


----------



## LC4Fun (28. Januar 2016)

Nach jahrelangem Fizik Kurve bin durch Zufall günstig an nen Tune gekommen. Am Enduro trau ich mich nicht wegen den gelegentlichen Abflügen, aber am XC fahre ich den voll gerne, der ist super bequem


----------



## Flo-mit-W (28. Januar 2016)

Lustig, das passt genau zu dem was ich bis jetzt über die Tune gehört hab. Habe auch einen schicken auf der Merkliste, aber fürs Enduro ist das einfach nichts.
@san_andreas : Den hatte ich auch gesehen, bräuchte aber die Flow Variante. und aus irgendeinem Grund finde ich die nicht, oder sie wiegt mehr als den mit Vanox den ich schon habe


----------



## san_andreas (28. Januar 2016)

Warum Flow ? Ist das der mit dem Loch ?

https://m.boc24.de/shop/fahrradteil...rd=Shopping/[productextension][[57887798217]]


----------



## Flo-mit-W (28. Januar 2016)

Ja,  genau.  Früher gab es normal,  Flow und super flow,  heute heißt es s1,2 und 3. Meine Anatomie kommt mit 2 bzw Flow besser zurecht


----------



## Flo-mit-W (28. Januar 2016)

Ach so,  und zu dem link: das ist die Sache die ich nicht verstehe: der Flow mit Ti wiegt laut Angaben mehr als meiner mit Vanox


----------



## scotty23 (29. Januar 2016)

@Flow, hm ja das mit der Stealth habe ich jetzt auch gesehen, die 12mm hinten hat aber auch ein Woche 
Lieferzeit von daher... sage hier Bescheid wenn sie da sind

Ja die Tune Sättel sind auch noch eine alternative, bin aber leider noch keinen gefahren, sehen aber gut aus.
Der Ergon tat mir beim anschauen schon weh
Bin gerade noch mit der IBC Gewichtsdatenbank beschäftigt... mal schauen vielleicht tut sich da ja noch der ein oder andere
Sattel auf...


----------



## Amokles (30. Januar 2016)

Nochmal für mich zum mitschreiben:

für die Pike gibts die Stealth Achse aber nicht für hinten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scotty23 (30. Januar 2016)

@Amokles, die RS Stealth habe ich für hinten noch nicht gesehen, daher habe ich die bestellt:

https://r2-bike.com/SHIFT-UP-Steckachse-Enduro-12-x-142-mm-E-Thru-schwarz


----------



## Flo-mit-W (30. Januar 2016)

So sieht es aus. Das komische ist nur: Es gibt je 2 Varianten.
-> Von der Shift up für hinten eine "normale" 12x142 e-thru und eine mit dem Zusatz "Enduro". Gewicht ist gleich, die Enduro aber 5€ günstiger
-> von Rock Shox gibt es eine Stealth Road QR15 15x100 und eine "normale" QR15 15x100. Gleicher Preis, die Road aber 3g leichter. Und ab Jan lieferbar, im Gegensatz zur normalen, wo Feb steht.


----------



## Flo-mit-W (30. Januar 2016)




----------



## Flo-mit-W (30. Januar 2016)

Gut, korrigiere mich selbst: Die Road Version ist kürzer


----------



## scotty23 (30. Januar 2016)

Ich habe gestern die Enduro Version bestellt, unterschied ist mir aber nicht bewußt....


----------



## Flo-mit-W (30. Januar 2016)

Hab auch bestellt  Mal sehen wann die Achse für die Pike lieferbar ist


----------



## Amokles (5. Februar 2016)

So Leute, nachdem ihr mich neulich ganz wuschig gemacht habt ist jetzt Tuning angesagt.

Umrüstung auf 1x11 mit der neuen Hope Kasette 10-44 erfolgt Mitte März. XT Schaltwerk und XT Shifter
Dazu ein Paar HT ME03 Pedale.
Im Sommer kommt dann noch ne Hope Kurbel mit DM Kettenblatt und die leichteren Achsen. 

Insgesamt werde ich damit sicher so an die 1000g sparen...


----------



## Flo-mit-W (5. Februar 2016)

10-44, da geht was! Was bist du vorher gefahren? Das Kilo Gewicht (je nachdem was du vorher hattest)  ist Nebensache.  Die performance einer einfach Schaltung mit passender Bandbreite ist unbezahlbar 
Man merkt,  ich fahre seit Anfang 2013 die xx1 und bin ein Fan davon 
Nur die e13 Kassette,  die könnte mich noch reizen. Obwohl ich zugegebenermaßen vom einer 10-44 hope auch noch nichts gehört habe.
Mein  Paket von r2 ist auf dem weg,  sollte morgen da sein.  Da ich nichts weiteres von denen gehört habe sollte die stealth maxle dabei sein. 
Monarch rt3 ist seit letzter Woche da,  debon air can seit heute,  morgen die decals. 
Es geht voran mit dem 2016er Aufbau des Spicy!


----------



## zymnokxx (6. Februar 2016)

Amokles schrieb:


> So Leute, nachdem ihr mich neulich ganz wuschig gemacht habt ist jetzt Tuning angesagt.
> 
> Umrüstung auf 1x11 mit der neuen Hope Kasette 10-44 erfolgt Mitte März. XT Schaltwerk und XT Shifter
> Dazu ein Paar HT ME03 Pedale.
> ...


Wo gibts bitte die besagte Hope-Kassette 10-44? Spiele auch mit dem Gedanken auf 11fach zu wechseln und will dann auch die Shimano-Variante (XT), weil ich nicht noch den Freilauf der Nabe tausch will für SRAM. Wenn Du tipps für günstige Einkäufe diesbezüglich hast würde ich mich freuen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo-mit-W (6. Februar 2016)

Hmm.  Also ich kenne die hope nabe auch nicht,  kann mir aber nicht vorstellen,  wie sich ein 10fach Ritzel ohne xd Freilauf realisieren lassen sollte. 
Die e13 braucht den auch


----------



## Flo-mit-W (6. Februar 2016)

zweiter anlauf: jetzt ein rt3, getuned mit mit debon air can und gepimped mit slik decals. 
Dummerweise fehlen noch die Gummiringe für die Anpassung der Progression.  Die waren bei dem verhältnismäßig teuren Upgrade kit nicht dabei.  Falls jemand welche über hat


----------



## Flo-mit-W (6. Februar 2016)

Die Achsen sind auch da


----------



## LC4Fun (6. Februar 2016)

Flo-mit-W schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 460631 ...getuned mit mit debon air can... Dummerweise fehlen noch die Gummiringe für die Anpassung der Progression...



Ich kapiers net. Du vergrösserst die Luftkammer mit der grossen Dose und willst sie gleichzeitig durch Spacer wieder verringern? Wo genau liegt da jetzt die Logik bzw. was hab ich übersehen?


----------



## Flo-mit-W (7. Februar 2016)

Also,  zuerst vergrößern,  weil ich das Konzept des debon air testen will (besseres ansprechverhalten,  bessere Traktion und linearere Kennlinie.  Sagt rockshox) wenn man dann merkt,  dass man trotzdem die Kennlinie anpassen möchte (endprogression),  dann kann man es über die spacer machen.  Ich hab nicht vor gleich den Dämpfer wieder vollzuballern,  sondern möchte sie nur haben um alle Möglichkeiten auszuschöpfen das richtige Setup zu finden.


----------



## RaceKing (7. Februar 2016)

Die DebonAir-Kammer hat eine größere Negativkammer, die Progression wird mit der Verkleinerung der Positivkammer eingestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MK007 (7. Februar 2016)

Hallo,
Jetzt mal ne Frage, fahrt ihr auch das Bike oder wird nur geschraubt?

Grüße Markus


----------



## Perga (7. Februar 2016)

MK007 schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ne Frage, fahrt ihr auch das Bike oder wird nur geschraubt?



 

Für solch ein Informationsaustausch hat man solche Forum geschaffen….

Ich finde die Infos Interessant - und kann mich nur bedanken dass sich ein paar Leute die mühe machen ihre Erfahrung hier festzuhalten . Kann ja jeder selbst entscheiden was er dann umsetzt. Bei gutem Wetter werde ich dann auch wieder öfter das Hinterrad umsetzten…


----------



## LC4Fun (7. Februar 2016)

was sollen wir denn übers Fahren Schreiben? Für die guten von uns erledigt das die Presse und der Rest hält lieber die , also das Mäntelchen des Schweigens drüber


----------



## Amokles (7. Februar 2016)

http://www.hopetech.com/products/drivetrain/cassette/ 

Die neue kassette wird ab ende märz verfügbar sein.  Vom konzept her ähnlich der ethirteen aber wesentlich günstiger und etwas leichter.  Benötigt wird ein speizeller adapter den es wohl nur für die hope naben gibt.


----------



## zymnokxx (7. Februar 2016)

Amokles schrieb:


> http://www.hopetech.com/products/drivetrain/cassette/
> 
> Die neue kassette wird ab ende märz verfügbar sein.  Vom konzept her ähnlich der ethirteen aber wesentlich günstiger und etwas leichter.  Benötigt wird ein speizeller adapter den es wohl nur für die hope naben gibt.


Danke! Dann bin ich mit meiner Nabe leider raus :-( Hatte gehofft, dass es zum Shimano-Freilauf kompatibel ist. Werde dann mal die Augen nach den ersten gebrauchten 1*11 XT-Shimano offen halten.


----------



## LC4Fun (7. Februar 2016)

Amokles schrieb:


> http://www.hopetech.com/products/drivetrain/cassette/



toll, endlich mal wieder ein neuer Standard! Konsequent und leichter wäre es Freilauf und Kassette gleich an/aus einem Stück zu fräsen


----------



## Flo-mit-W (7. Februar 2016)

Hmm,  schon etwas doof wenn die nur auf die Hope Laufräder passt.  Wer zufällig welche hat,  für den ist es bestimmt ne gute Alternative.

@MK007 : ich war heute 4 Stunden mit meinem Commençal hardtail im Pfälzer Wald.  Wüsste aber nicht,  was das mit dem Lapierre und diesem Thread zu tun hat. 

Also,  zu deiner Frage: Momentan ist das Lapierre nicht fahrfertig,  so ohne Dämpfer,  und ich würde es auch in dem Schmodder nicht unbedingt fahren wollen.  Also schraube ich daran rum und versuche was zu verbessern.  Und dafür ist das Forum hier sehr hilfreich


----------



## scotty23 (8. Februar 2016)

@Flow, hast du die Hinterrad Achse schon eingebaut? Ich musste die weiße Unterlagsscheibe aus Plastik etwas 
im Durchmesser verkleinern damit sie in die Rahmenvertiefung passt, wie hast Du das gelöst?
Apropo Pfälzer Wald Dort bin ich auch immer unterwegs, wohne in KL Wo bist Du im Pfälzer Wald unterwegs?

Gruß


----------



## LC4Fun (8. Februar 2016)

scotty23 schrieb:


> @Flow
> Apropo Pfälzer Wald Dort bin ich auch immer unterwegs, wohne in KL Wo bist Du im Pfälzer Wald unterwegs?
> Gruß



Keine Ahnung wo Flow fährt, aber mein Spicy startet regelmässig am WE auf Höhe des Campingplatz Wappenschmiede an der Totenkopfstraße unterhalb der Kalmit


----------



## Flo-mit-W (8. Februar 2016)

@scotty23 : Hab die Achse noch nicht eingebaut. Warte noch auf ein anderes Teil (Ventil der Reverb geschrottet) und möchte alles auf einmal machen. Aber gut zu wissen!
@LC4Fun : das ist echt lustig: ich komme ursprünglich aus Edenkoben. Wohne schon lange in Mainz/Wiesbaden, fahre aber oft runter. Hab dann noch eine Homebase in Edenkoben von wo aus ich starte. Meistens das Gebiet zwischen Ludwigsturm und Hohe Loog.
Gestern war durch das Wetter mal endlich so richtig wenig los, obwohl man super fahren konnte. Im Herbst war es ja teilweise nicht mehr zu ertragen was da an den Wochenenden los ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Perga (8. Februar 2016)

Krass - fahre da auch öfter, ist ja nicht so weit, bzw. wohl noch min. kürzer als zB von Mainz, von der Bergstraße (Heppenheim).

Da diskutiert man in einem Bundesweiten Forum und stellt dann fest dass ca. 70% der aktiven die gleichen Strecken nutzen.


----------



## scotty23 (12. Februar 2016)

Hallo, habe noch zwei alternativen für den Fox Dämpfer gesehen, hat jemand Erfahrung damit?
Im ersten Bild sieht es aus, als ob ein DebonAir Plus verbaut wäre, was meint ihr?
Kennt jemand den CanCrek?Hat jemand Erfahrung damit, soll schwierig zu konfigurieren sein?


----------



## Amokles (12. Februar 2016)

scotty23 schrieb:


> Hallo, habe noch zwei alternativen für den Fox Dämpfer gesehen, hat jemand Erfahrung damit?
> Im ersten Bild sieht es aus, als ob ein DebonAir Plus verbaut wäre, was meint ihr?
> Kennt jemand den CanCrek?Hat jemand Erfahrung damit, soll schwierig zu konfigurieren sein?



scroll mal ein bisschen rauf 

Bei meinem Alu Rahmen in XL von 2015 passt er Problemlos rein. 
Bei der Carbonversion soll er laut @Flo-mit-W anstoßen.


----------



## Flo-mit-W (12. Februar 2016)

So ist es. Deshalb wundert mich das erste Foto. Kann der da mal sein Bein wegnehmen? Eigentlich dürfte er bei einem "normalen" 2014/15er Spicy Carbon nicht reinpassen.
Cane Creek wäre meine zweite Wahl gewesen. Bzw würde es auch werden, wenn sich der Monarch ähnlich verhalt wie der Fox zuvor. Aber ich vertraue mal zunächst auf Rockshox.
Technisch soll der CC DB inLine ja echt gut sein. Wenn es so ist wie bei den anderen DB Dämpfern, wohl viele Möglichkeiten zum Einstellen, aber es soll wohl auch gute Anleitungen geben. Hab in US-Foren gesehen, dass den manche bei dem Modell verbaut haben.


----------



## scotty23 (13. Februar 2016)

Der könnte echt mal sein Bein da weg nehmen, das habe ich auch gedacht Mist...

@Flow-mit-W, Glückwunsch zum Bike der Woche!


----------



## Perga (13. Februar 2016)

scotty23 schrieb:


> Der könnte echt mal sein Bein da weg nehmen, das habe ich auch gedacht Mist...



Warum, bringt euch doch auch nicht weiter. Dass er anschlägt sieht man erst bei voller Belastung - da fehlen ca 2- 5 mm. Genau konnte ich es nicht messen. Hier ein Bild ohne Bein:


----------



## Flo-mit-W (13. Februar 2016)

scotty23 schrieb:


> Der könnte echt mal sein Bein da weg nehmen, das habe ich auch gedacht Mist...
> 
> @Flow-mit-W, Glückwunsch zum Bike der Woche!



Danke 



Perga schrieb:


> Warum, bringt euch doch auch nicht weiter. Dass er anschlägt sieht man erst bei voller Belastung - da fehlen ca 2- 5 mm. Genau konnte ich es nicht messen. Hier ein Bild ohne Bein:



Ist das dein Spicy? Wie sieht es aus wenn die Luft komplett raus ist und der Dämpfer komprimiert wird?


----------



## Perga (13. Februar 2016)

Flo-mit-W schrieb:


> Ist das dein Spicy? Wie sieht es aus wenn die Luft komplett raus ist und der Dämpfer komprimiert wird?



ja, Flow, ist meins. Da der Dämpfer nicht passte, bzw. am Oberrohr anschlug, ist er natürlich wieder dem originalen FOX gewichen. Hab ihn auch nicht mehr zum testen da, sry.


----------



## Flo-mit-W (13. Februar 2016)

Ok, dann war das auch nur ein Bild vom leidigen Versuch einen Dämpfer mit Piggybag zu montieren. Wie bei mir 
Funktioniert das bei dir mit dem Flaschenhalter? Ich hab den Sidecage von Specialized drin. Mag es im Sommer auch mal ne schnelle Runde ohne Rucksack zu fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Perga (14. Februar 2016)

Ja, das funzt – er ist ja flexibel. Und im Gegensatz zu anderen Bikes, ist mir hier noch keine Flasche rausgeflogen, egal wie krass der Trail war, da sie oben vom Dämpfer am herausfliegen gehindert wird.
Bei einem Trinkbeutel (optisch natürlich die elegantere Lösung) hab ich keinen Überblick und trinke oft zu wenig – aber das ist ein anderes Thema….


----------



## scnc (14. Februar 2016)

Weiss einer von euch das Gewicht vom 2015er Carbon Rahmen? Steht zwar eins in der Gewichtsdatenbank, mit 3019g fällt das mMn irgendwie sehr hoch aus. Oder kann das jemand bestätigen? Danke.


----------



## Flo-mit-W (14. Februar 2016)

Hab es nicht gewogen, aber das kommt durchaus hin. Hatte den Rahmen damals gegen ein 301er getauscht, mit denselben Parts hat es auch ähnlich gewogen. Und ich glaube das wir in XL auch um die 2,9kg angegeben


----------



## scotty23 (17. Februar 2016)

So, ich tausche mal den 380 gr SQLLabs gegen den Syncros XR 1.0 mit 175 gr....
Hoffentlich Endet das nicht so wie mit dem Ergon....


----------



## Flo-mit-W (17. Februar 2016)

Hey, der sieht echt ordentlich aus. Was war mit dem Ergon?


----------



## Flo-mit-W (17. Februar 2016)

Weitere Tuning Maßnahme bei mir: Die DPA Feder meiner Pike wird durch ne Solo-Air ersetzt. Soll besser ansprechen und etwas über 100g weniger.
Benutze die Absenkung zwar schon immer wieder, aber vor allem eben auch weil ich sie habe. Ob ich sie BRAUCHE ist was ganz anderes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LC4Fun (17. Februar 2016)

Flo-mit-W schrieb:


> Weitere Tuning Maßnahme bei mir: Die DPA Feder meiner Pike wird durch ne Solo-Air ersetzt. Soll besser ansprechen und etwas über 100g weniger.
> Benutze die Absenkung zwar schon immer wieder, aber vor allem eben auch weil ich sie habe. Ob ich sie BRAUCHE ist was ganz anderes



Ich fahr fast ausschließlich abgesenkt, genau dafür habe ich mir die Pike ja gekauft   Nur im Downhill und/oder wenn es richtig heftig wird darf sie ganz zum spieln raus


----------



## Amokles (17. Februar 2016)

LC4Fun schrieb:


> wenn es richtig heftig wird darf sie ganz zum spieln raus


 wie mitm pimmel


----------



## scotty23 (18. Februar 2016)

Flo-mit-W schrieb:


> Hey, der sieht echt ordentlich aus. Was war mit dem Ergon?



Mit dem Ergon kam ich gar nicht zurecht, der tat mir beim auspacken schon weh und das wurde auch nach zwei Wochen nicht besser...
Mal gespannt ob ich den Syncros besser vertrage...oder ob ich nur noch SQLLabs fahren kann:-( 
Der Syncros ist satte 200 gr. leichter als der SQLabs...
Jetzt fliegt noch der Conti MountainKinf raus, kommt ein Ardent rein, der ist auch um die 200gr. leichter...

Gruß


----------



## Flo-mit-W (18. Februar 2016)

Amokles schrieb:


> wie mitm pimmel


----------



## Flo-mit-W (19. Februar 2016)

Mit dem ardent hab ich ganz gute Erfahrungen gemacht.  Guter halt und läuft recht schnell.  Solange es trocken ist.  Hatte das Gefühl,  dass er im nassen recht schnell durchdreht,  also wenig grip im Matsch.  Aber was sag ich da,  will im Frühjahr den RockRazor testen


----------



## scotty23 (19. Februar 2016)

Flow, was fährst Du vorne?


----------



## Flo-mit-W (19. Februar 2016)

Hatte letztes Jahr den Onza Ibex vorne. Fahre ich jetzt im Winter auch noch und im Frühjahr kommt dann mal ein Magic Mary drauf. Zusammen mit dem RR


----------



## Flo-mit-W (12. März 2016)

Habe jetzt die ersten Meter mit dem Monarch gefahren. Erster Eindruck: Grundabstimmung und Ansprechverhalten gut. Progression: Mit Reserven. Und die kann ich ja mit den Gummis anpassen. Bin gespannt auf den ersten größeren Feldversuch.
Bin aber schonmal in der Stadt ein paar Treppen gesprungen und er hatte noch ordentlich Luft. Das hat mir beim Fox ja gefehlt


----------



## Flo-mit-W (14. März 2016)

Zum Monarch RT3 Debon Air:
War gestern mal länger unterwegs. Diesmal auch mit Cleats an den Schuhen, aber das ist ne andere Geschichte. Mein Eindruck: Er steht super im Sag, spricht feinfühlig an und ich hab (mit momentan 6 Spacern) noch ca 10mm Hub übrig. Waren schon ein paar größere Sprunge (Alstertal) und auch Drops (etwas unter 1m) dabei. Jetzt kann ich also anfangen die Ringe zu reduzieren.

Zur Achse: Ich hab die Plastikscheibe einfach mal weggelassen. Hält bis jetzt gut. 1000x besser als die blöde Formula Achse.

Weiteres Gewichtstuning: Mein Umbau von DPA auf Solo-Air ist wohl doch nicht so einfach zu machen wie zuerst gedacht, also bleibt zuerst mal alles wie es ist. Gestern wieder bei über nen Tune Komm-Vor nachgedacht, aber kann mich nach wie vor nicht dazu durchringen den an einen Enduro zu verbauen. Ansonsten mal sehen wie es mit dem Gewicht aussieht wenn die "Sommerreigen" tubeless montiert werden.


----------



## NiMoX (16. März 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe eine doch etwas ungewöhnliche Frage.
Durch den Zuwachs in unserer Familie benötige ich einen Radanhänger für mein geliebtes Spicy 527 BJ 2015. Nun habe ich mal die Achse untersucht und folgendes gefunden. Die Achse heißt Formula XQR-12-LA. Als einzige Angabe von Technischen Daten auf Ihr finde ich die Länge von 155,8 mm.

Nun meine Frage:

Habt Ihr schonmal einen Anhänger an einem Spicy montiert?
Welche Achse könnt Ihr empfehlen?
Ich finde nur welche von Thule mit 142 mm Länge das kann doch nicht passen oder?
Wisst Ihr welche Gewindesteigung die Achse hat ?

Was haltet Ihr hiervon "http://www.biker-boarder.de/shopwar...se-für-Achskupplung,-M12-x-142-Achse/494077_1"

Sorry für die vielen Fragen ..

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo-mit-W (16. März 2016)

Hi

Bist nah dran 
Also das Ach spaß ist 12x142, der Standard shimano e-thru. Die gibt es aber auch von Dt Swiss oder anderen.  
Hab mal in den Shop geschaut,  es müsste eigentlich die hier sein:
http://www.biker-boarder.de/shopware/Thule-12-mm-Achsadapter-Zubehoer_detail_62873_1399.html

Viele grüße


----------



## Snabber (16. März 2016)

Srevus,

kann mir jemand sagen ob beim wechsel von shimano 10-fach auf sram 11-fach beim Spicy 516 aus 2013 ein anderes Schaltauge ran muss?

Grüße


----------



## LC4Fun (16. März 2016)

Snabber schrieb:


> Srevus,
> kann mir jemand sagen ob beim wechsel von shimano 10-fach auf sram 11-fach beim Spicy 516 aus 2013 ein anderes Schaltauge ran muss?
> Grüße



Wüsste nicht warum? An meinem 2012 jedenfalls nicht, an meinem Flash auch nicht


----------



## LC4Fun (16. März 2016)

...quatsch gelöscht... sorry für die Störung


----------



## Snabber (16. März 2016)

Mhh, hatte mal aufgeschnapt dass das manchmal sein kann... aber dann wirds wohl auch passen schätz ich


----------



## LC4Fun (16. März 2016)

Snabber schrieb:


> Mhh, hatte mal aufgeschnapt dass das manchmal sein kann... aber dann wirds wohl auch passen schätz ich



Es könnte sein, dass Du nicht weit genug raus kommst um die Kette sauber auf dem kleinsten Ritzel laufen zu lassen. Dann würde ich eine Scheibe unter die Schaltwerkschraube machen. So habe ich an meinem Unity die Röllchen des Kettenspanners auf Flucht mit dem Ritzel gebracht.


----------



## NiMoX (17. März 2016)

Flo-mit-W schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Bist nah dran
> Also das Ach spaß ist 12x142, der Standard shimano e-thru. Die gibt es aber auch von Dt Swiss oder anderen.
> ...


Danke Für die Info.

Ich habe gestern mal bei Lapierre nachgefragt und die meinten, dass es eine 170 Achse benötigt mit der Steigung 1,75 fürs Gewinde.
Mhh 

142 mm kann doch net reichen wenn die Achse die derzeit drinnist eine Länge von 155,8 hat .. Bin jetzt verwirrt


----------



## Flo-mit-W (27. März 2016)

So, nachdem ja zuvor schon die Frage nach dem Gewicht und Tuning angesprochen wurde:
12,59 (ohne Pedale) in XL
Pike DPA, Monarch RT3, Guide RSC, Reverb 150, Spline1 XM, XX1
Heute die Reifen Tubeless montiert, glaube jetzt bin ich mit dem Latein am Ende. Bei entsprechendem Angebot noch den Sattel mit Carbon-Rails ( -60g), aber das war es. Aber andrerseits, genau das richtige "Kampfgewicht"


----------



## scotty23 (31. März 2016)

Hi,

12,6 ist aber schon gut für XL... kämpfe noch mit meinem 2014er L Rahmen(mit Carbon Hinterbau, Alu Streben,
der sollte eigentlich 80 gr leichter sein als der 2015er...) ... bin bei 13,0kg ! :-(
Fahre aber auch noch zwei fach.... und bei den Felgen könnte ich noch 300gr sparen.

Mit welchen Reifen hast Du gewogen? Fahre z.Z. Maxxis Minion vorne und Ardent hinten...
Muß mal nochmal wiegen... so richtig leicht ist der Rahmen ja nicht...

Gruß
Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo-mit-W (1. April 2016)

Hi Markus,

ja, leicht ist er wirklich nicht. Als ich ihn letztes Jahr gegen mein Liteville getauscht habe (exakt dieselben Komponenten) hat sich am Gewicht nicht viel geändert.
Habe jetzt mit Magic Mary und Rock Razor gewogen.
Die Mary taugt echt was. Hatte ultimativen Test diese Woche: 4km Wurzelabfahrt in strömendem Regen durch Matsch und Schne über Wurzeln und spiegelglatte Steine 
Aber den Rock Razor hab ich zum Glück noch gegen einen HD getauscht


----------



## scotty23 (8. April 2016)

So,

nochmal 0,02 gr gespart









Gruß


----------



## Flo-mit-W (8. April 2016)

Sehr gute Idee! War mich selbst anfangs unsicher ob das Ende nicht zu groß ist und eventuell nicht glatt aufliegt, scheint aber alles zu funktionieren. Ich hab am 2015er aber ja auch den Alu Hinterbau, da würde es nicht so wehtun wie bei Carbon, sollte sich da eine Kante wo reindrücken


----------



## Amokles (18. April 2016)

Der neue Antrieb ist dran. Gestern erste Ausfahrt <3

Hier die Neue Partliste 


Lapierre Spicy 527 2015 XL

Federelemente
Gabel: Rock Shox Pike RC Solo Air
Dämpfer: Rock Shox Monarch Plus Debon Air

Laufräder
Felgen: Hope TechEnduro 27,5"
Naben: Hope Pro2 Evo
Reifen: Vorne:  Schwalbe Magic Mary 2,35 Snakeskin Trailstar
			Hinten: Schwalbe Hans Dampf 2,35 Sknakeskin Pacestar
Schläuche: Tubeless

Cockpit
Lenker: RaceFace Atlas 785mm high rise
Vorbau: Funn Lapierre Nico Vouilloz Signature
Griffe: Oury LockOn
Steuersatz: Hope

Bremsen: Shimano  XT BRM785 V203 h180 

Antrieb
Kurbel: Hope 175mm,
Kettenblatt: Hope Directmount 30T
Kassette: Hope 10-44
Schaltwerk: Shimano XT 
Schalthebel: Shimano XT
Kette: Shimano XT
Pedale: HT ME03

Sattel: WTB Volt Pro
Sattelstütze: Rockshox Reverb Stealth


Gewicht: 13,9kg


----------



## Flo-mit-W (18. April 2016)

Hey, sieht super aus. Und ich steh total auf die Kurbel 
Bin schon ein bisschen neidisch auf den Alu-Rahmen, wenn ich den Monarch Plus sehe...


----------



## Snabber (18. April 2016)

Servus Leute,

mal kurz und knapp nachgefragt:
Hatt eventuell jemand eine Kettenstrebe für das Spicy 516 aus 2013 auf Lager oder könnte jene beschaffen?
Meine hat leider ein Loch. 
Direkt von Lapierre würde um die 280€ kosten und dann leider nicht in den optimalen Farben ... Ideal wäre Schwarz/Blau wie halt die Serie ist.
Hier mal ein Bild




Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo-mit-W (8. Mai 2016)

Hey, 2 Fragen in die Runde der Spicy Fahrer:

- hat von euch schonmal einer die Lager getauscht bzw den Hinterbau zerlegt? Habe gestern mal den Lager Lauf gecheckt und alles gereinigt, also am Hauptlager. Wie sieht es denn mit dem Bereich neben der HR Achse aus? Gehe davon aus,  dass unter der schwarzen Abdeckplatte die hinteren Lager liegen,  hab sie aber nicht abbekommen.  Also wollte nichts kaputt machen,  deshalb hier zuerst mal die Frage. Hat die schonmal jemand freigelegt? 

- zweite Frage: Wer hat bei der Vorstellung der MT Trail nicht auch gedacht,  dass die was fürs Lapierre sein könnte? Hier stand ja,  dass die MT 5/7 nicht in den Hinterbau passt.  Hat jemand die MT 2/4/6/8 verbaut? Passt die? Dann wäre ja die Kombination perfekt für unsere Situation! 
Die gefällt mir nämlich echt gut


----------



## Flo-mit-W (8. Mai 2016)

Obwohl ,  wenn ich mir den Preis ansehe: 580€! Und ne einzelne mt5 und eine mt6 bekommt man neu für 200


----------



## Perga (8. Mai 2016)

Das Konzept fahre ich schon länger:  Saint vorne, Saint Bremsgriffe, aber SLX Bremssattel hinten.


----------



## Flo-mit-W (8. Mai 2016)

Ach, die Saint passt auch nicht rein? Gut zu wissen... Dann scheine ich mit der Guide ja richtig Glück zu haben 
-> Habe mir gestern einen Inbus gekürzt, jetzt kann ich sogar Bremsbeläge wechseln ohne den Sattel zu demontieren und neu zu justieren! Willkommen in der Zukunft 

Und das Netz konnte mir bzgl der Lagerung am Hinterbau nicht weiterhelfen. Hoffe ihr könnt es


----------



## Perga (8. Mai 2016)

Saint passt auch hinten, auch wenn es mit der Leitung optisch ein graus ist. Bin sie eine zeitlang gefahren. Ich hatte aber noch zwei SLX rumfliegen, da kam mir die Idee, warum nicht hinten SLX. Leichter und für das Hinterrad vollkommen ausreichend, auch optisch von der Leitung passender.


----------



## RaceKing (8. Mai 2016)

@Flo-mit-W Bei meinem 2013er Spicy sind da Gleitlager verbaut. Ausgebaut hab ich die aber noch nicht


----------



## bonusheft (11. Mai 2016)

Die Gleitlager im Hinterbau würde ich nur dann freilegen, wenn sie Spiel haben oder knarzen. Die Lager sind zumindest von 2009 bis 2014 gleich geblieben.


----------



## Flo-mit-W (19. Mai 2016)

So,  news zum Spicy :

Thema Leichtbau: hab die Grenzen überschritten.  Hatte wunderschönen slr mit Carbongestell.  Hab nen Sprung verbaut,  mit ganzem Gewicht auf Sattel,  Schale und streben gebrochen.  Das Problem: Bruchstelle der streben hatten kontakt mit Schienbein.  Da hört es bei mir auf. 

Technik: habe endlich einen drehmomentschlüssel.  Wie vorher beschrieben habe ich den hinterbau zerlegt.  Beim zusammenbauen (2 Lager der schwingen sind hin!)  ist mir die Schraube  am hinterbau (ketten- trifft sitzstrebe)  geplatzt.  Also der Kopf ist weg.  Schraube hält eigentlich.  Neue ist über hibike bei Lapierre bestellt.  Hoffe sie kommt vorm ersten Rennen der enduro 1!


----------



## scotty23 (24. Mai 2016)

Flo-mit-W schrieb:


> So,  news zum Spicy :
> 
> Beim zusammenbauen (2 Lager der schwingen sind hin!)  ist mir die Schraube  am hinterbau (ketten- trifft sitzstrebe)  geplatzt.  Also der Kopf ist weg.  Schraube hält eigentlich.  Neue ist über hibike bei Lapierre bestellt.  Hoffe sie kommt vorm ersten Rennen der enduro 1!



Wie zwei Lager der Schwinge sind hin? Kannst Du mal nen Bild posten, der Rahmen ist doch noch neu? Oder? 5m drop gesprungen?

Gruß
Markus


----------



## Flo-mit-W (24. Mai 2016)

Drops schon, aber keine 5m 
Ne, hat mich auch gewundert. Vielleicht stelle ich mich einfach nur blöd an, aber alle Lager liefen gut und die beiden (die obersten) haben sich gar nicht bewegt... Aber andererseits waren die Steuersatzlager auch schon beide durch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LC4Fun (31. Mai 2016)

Falls jemand ein tolles Spicy möchte -hätte eines abzugeben 

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/787279-lapierre-spicy-x16-in-m-100-customized-besser-als-916


----------



## Flo-mit-W (31. Mai 2016)

Hey, das sieht gut aus. Tatsache sucht eine Bekannte gerade ein Fully. Ich weiß nicht, ob das vom Federweg her etc (und auch vom Preis) etwas zuviel für sie ist, aber ich werde es ihr mal weiterleiten. Der Aufbau ist echt mal top!


----------



## LC4Fun (1. Juni 2016)

über den Preis kann man ja über die Komponenten reden. z.B. würde ich die ganzen SIGMA Sensoren gerne behalten


----------



## Flo-mit-W (2. Juni 2016)

Hey, kurze Frage: weiß jemand so aus dem Stegreif welche Maße das untere Lenkkopflager hat? Es hat sich demletzt komplett aufgelöst und ich hab kurzerhand eins vom Session rein, aber das war auch nicht mehr so gut. Hab leider keinen Meßschieber, aber denke es ist 40/51 oder 40/52


----------



## H.J. (10. Juli 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

eigentlich bin ich Liteville begeistert, die letzten 10 Jahre habe ich etliche LV's gehabt. Irgendwie wollte ich mal ein anderes Bike fahren und habe mir ein Lapierre Rahmen hier aus dem forum gegönnt, 

- 1 x 11 Sram
- Pike
- Reverb 
- Dt Swiss EX 1501 mit HAns Dampf
- 12,5 kg in XL !

Pro's: 
- fährt total super, wendig und flott in den Kurven 
- super leicht
- optisch modern und mit ganz netten Gimmicks 
- innenverlegte Züge im Carbon Rahmen
- passgenau gearbeiteter Rahmen 
nicht so toll
- warum keine Carbon Schwinge, das ist nicht so durchgängig
- Schwinge viel zu breit, ich bleibe dauernd mit meinen 46er Schuhen hängen, habe schon die Cleats versetzt

Resümee

toll verarbeitet, würde ich mir wieder kaufen, ich bin happy und das ist das Wichtigste,oder?


----------



## Fridl89 (10. Juli 2016)

> warum keine Carbon Schwinge, das ist nicht so durchgängig



das würd ich jetzt allgemein garnicht als "Minupunkt" sehen.
Bei manchen Bauteilen ist der Unterschied Carbon nicht so signifikant wie bei anderen bzw auch durch einen nicht in Relation stehenden mehr Aufwand zu bezahlen.


----------



## Perga (11. Juli 2016)

H.J. schrieb:


> - 12,5 kg in XL !


12,5kg in XL ist mal eine Ansage!  Ich komme auf 13,8 



H.J. schrieb:


> nicht so toll
> - warum keine Carbon Schwinge, das ist nicht so durchgängig


Die Schwinge hatte man im 2014 Modell auch in Carbon, soweit mir bekannt ist, doch gab es da Probleme mit den Lageraufnahmen, weswegen man beim 2015er wieder zu Alu gewechselt ist.

PS: Die Farbkombi kenne ich gar nicht beim 2015er - dachte nur das TEAM wäre in Carbon.


----------



## Flo-mit-W (11. Juli 2016)

Perga schrieb:


> 12,5kg in XL ist mal eine Ansage!  Ich komme auf 13,8
> 
> 
> Die Schwinge hatte man im 2014 Modell auch in Carbon, soweit mir bekannt ist, doch gab es da Probleme mit den Lageraufnahmen, weswegen man beim 2015er wieder zu Alu gewechselt ist.
> ...




-> Die Farbkombi gibt's es auch nicht. Beim Spicy  Das ist ein Zesty
-> Hatte ich auch gelesen: Die Carbon-Schwinge hat wohl Probleme gemacht UND war wohl breiter. Mit Race-Schuhen kein Problem
-> Willkommen im Club, bin auch von einem 301er auf das Spicy Team umgestiegen! Gewichtsmäßig lagen sie jedoch fast gleich, eben leichter Alu gegen eher "schweren" Carbon-Rahmen (teilweise auch bei 12,5 in XL ohne Pedale)


----------



## Perga (12. Juli 2016)

Flo-mit-W schrieb:


> -> Die Farbkombi gibt's es auch nicht. Beim Spicy  Das ist ein Zesty


Vermute mal dass der Rahmen beim 2014er und 2015er mit dem Zesty identisch ist?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bonusheft (12. Juli 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

wo hier gerade über die Schwingen gesprochen wurde: bei meinem 2014er (Alu-) Rahmen ist der Lagersitz in der rechten Strebe etwas aufgerieben. Wahrscheinlich ist das durch die ganzen Matschfahrten im Winter passiert.

Neue Lager, also diese Kunststoffbuchse und Alubolzen habe ich eingebaut. Sie lassen sich aber viel zu leicht eindrücken und haben minimales Spiel. Der Hinterbau an sich ist momentan spielfrei, aber es ist ja abzusehen, daß das nicht mehr lange so bleibt. Ein neuer Hinterbau wäre natürlich die sauberste Lösung, aber das lohnt bei dem Rahmen nicht mehr.

Ich wollte deshalb mal nachfragen, wie Ihr das seht. Könnte es den Verschleiß verringern, wenn ich die Kunststoffbuchsen einklebe? Es geht wie schon geschrieben um die Antriebsseite. Hat das schon mal jemand gemacht?


----------



## rennaldo (5. August 2016)

Hallo,

ich fahre ein Lapierre Spicy 916 Modell 2013 und möchte gerne einen Angleset Steuersatz einbauen. Die Händler sagen mir, dass es zwar von cane creek etwas gibt aber nicht für mein Spicy 916. Kennt ihr eine Fa. die einen Angleset anbietet für mein Spicy?

Danke vorab.
Grüße
Dirk


----------



## Flo-mit-W (23. September 2016)

Bei den beiden Fragen weiter oben kann ich leider nicht helfen. Auch wenn ich nicht verstehe warum das CC Angle Set nicht beim Spicy passen sollte. Ansonsten: wurde gerade selbst auf Offset Bushings hingewiesen. Mit den Buchsen kann man auch was verändern und kosten weniger als neuer Steuersatz. Einfach mal googlen, gibt's in UK.

Zu meinem Spicy: Öfter mal was Neues....


----------



## LC4Fun (23. September 2016)

Linearer Dämpfer im Spicy? ist der Hinterbau nicht zu degressiv dafür? Jedenfalls bei meinem 2012er(?) Rahmen wäre das glaub nicht...


----------



## Flo-mit-W (24. September 2016)

Ich werde es rausfinden. Hab den für nen guten Preis bekommen und wegen der piggy bag Geschichte gibt es es kaum Auswahl. Um ehrlich zu sein,  dieses Modell konnte ich bis jetzt gar nicht wiederfinden.


----------



## rider1970 (24. September 2016)

Ist ein MZ Roco
 , oder?
Schaut gut aus auf jeden Fall


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo-mit-W (24. September 2016)

Genau,  Roco Inline. War vorher in einem commencal drin.  Hab den mal bei google gesucht und absolut NICHTS dazu gefunden
Passt aber nicht zu 100% rein,  musste den Flipchip auf 26" stellen. Sollte er sich bewähren würde ich mir offset Buchsen besorgen,  dann sollte es auch passen...


----------



## Amokles (1. Oktober 2016)

Was seh ich denn da für custom Aufkleber?
Und welcher lenker ist das?


----------



## Flo-mit-W (2. Oktober 2016)

Lenker: answer pro taper SL.  Krasse 190g bei 780m. 
Welche Aufkleber meinst du? Auf dem Oberrohr hab ich einen.  Hatte custom decals von slik auf dem Monarch und der Pike. Pike ist weg,  Monarch momentan draussen:
Zum stahlfederdämpfer : erster test heute...  56km mit 2000hm im Pfälzer Wald.  Spricht geil an.  Wippt quasi gar nicht bergauf,  aber das liegt auch am spicy natürlich. 
Bergab liegt er sehr satt,  vermisse nur etwas Pop.  Morgen mal rebound checken. Dann geht es in Freiburg auf die Borderline und den Canadian


----------



## Flo-mit-W (3. Oktober 2016)

Hi. Der User @Mutk hat mich angeschrieben weil er eine Problem mit seinem Spick hat. Wollte das mal hier in dem Thread posten, vielleicht weiß von euch jemand eine Antwort.
Er hat ein Spicy 527 2016 und die hintere Scheibe schleift an der Kettenstrebe. Ist eine 203er Scheibe.
Meine Vermutung wäre jetzt, dass der Rahmen einfach nicht für so große Scheiben ausgelegt ist. Ganz einfach.
Aber vielleicht gibt es auch jemand der so eine verbaut hat, dann müsste das Problem woanders liegen.


----------



## Mutk (15. Oktober 2016)

Flo-mit-W schrieb:


> Hi. Der User @Mutk hat mich angeschrieben weil er eine Problem mit seinem Spick hat. Wollte das mal hier in dem Thread posten, vielleicht weiß von euch jemand eine Antwort.
> Er hat ein Spicy 527 2016 und die hintere Scheibe schleift an der Kettenstrebe. Ist eine 203er Scheibe.
> Meine Vermutung wäre jetzt, dass der Rahmen einfach nicht für so große Scheiben ausgelegt ist. Ganz einfach.
> Aber vielleicht gibt es auch jemand der so eine verbaut hat, dann müsste das Problem woanders liegen.
> Anhang anzeigen 534158


Thanks,		  Now is better, when I 

 installed 180 mm disc rotor.


----------



## GoldenerGott (2. Januar 2017)

Ich würde mal eine Scheibe ohne Aluspider probieren. Sieht mir auf dem Bild so aus, als wäre die Stahlscheibe auf den geraden Spider genietet, weshalb die Scheibe einen Offset hat gegenüber einer durchgängigen Stahlscheibe.


----------



## a3styler (3. Januar 2017)

ich weiß nicht ob man das Spicy mit dem Zesty (2014er) vergleichen kann...  denk aber schon.

ich hab hinten eine 203mm Scheibe und da ist noch genug Platz.


----------



## microbat (3. Januar 2017)

2014 Zesty & Spicy haben eine andere Bremssattelaufnahme als das 2016ner Spicy - die Teile sind nicht vergleichbar...


----------



## a3styler (4. Januar 2017)

ohh...  das wusste ich nicht...  sorry.


----------



## Flo-mit-W (4. Januar 2017)

Ach , wisst ihr. Finde es super, dass ihr euch den Kopf zerbrecht, aber weiß nicht, ob der User der mich deshalb angeschrieben hatte, den Thread überhaupt verfolgt.
Aus meiner Sicht 2 Möglichkeiten: a) hat er die Scheibe richtig montiert? Scheint nen Spider zu haben und das kann man auch falsch machen. b) ne kleinere Scheibe. Aus meiner Sicht gibt es keinen Grund für ne 200er Scheibe hinten, außer man wiegt über 120kg oder so

An der Stelle verabschiede ich mich auch hier. War ein sehr ehrlicher und interessanter Thread. Aber mein Spicy steht aktuell zum Verkauf (wer Interesse hat: checkt mein Bikemarkt) und ich werde kommende Saison etwas anderes fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## microbat (4. Januar 2017)

Das 2014ner Spicy / Zesty (ein Rahmen - Namen je nach Ausstattung) ist mit etwas breiteren Hinterbau und die Bremssattelaufnahme wurde zwischen Ketten- und Sattelstrebe "gequetscht". Hat den Vorteil, dass das Teil geschützt ist und es aufgeräumt aussieht. Hat aber (sehr blöde) Nachteile, wie es passen nicht alle 4 Kolben Bremszangen und / oder alle möglichen Scheiben rein. In einen der Threads war geschrieben, das 200er Scheiben nicht gehen, 203er aber schon ... usw. Scheiben mit Spider (schwimmend gelagerte) werden eher nicht passen. Der Spider ist breiter als die eigentliche Bremsscheibe. Das bedeutet noch weniger Platz. 
Solange da 180 / 185 er Scheiben rein passen bin ich zufrieden und weil dort keine HOPE e4 reinpasst, bin ich auch nicht versucht in mein "ResteBike" mehr zu investieren als nötig. Bike ist fast fertig, LRS fehlt noch...


----------



## scotty23 (5. Januar 2017)

@Flo, was gibt es denn schönes wenn man fragen darf? Schade dass Du nicht mehr LP fährst!

Gruß
Scotty


----------



## Flo-mit-W (5. Januar 2017)

Ich möchte jetzt mal das 'Enduro' testen.  Auch wenn es mir etwas schwer fällt,  weil so ein Lapierre schon etwas besonderes ist.  Aber wer weiß,  hab gestern einen Screenshot bei Instagram gesehen,  von sram. Das sah verdammt nach einem neuen Spicy aus! War ein Action shot,  von daher nicht soviel zu erkennen.  Aber sieht wieder nach was aus.  Sagen wir mal so,  bin kein  Fan der 2016/2017er Optik


----------



## Flo-mit-W (5. Januar 2017)




----------



## scotty23 (6. Januar 2017)

Hi,

finde den Buckel im Oberohr halt nicht wirklich schön, dafür passt aber wohl der Monarch Plus RC3 DebonAir...
Bilder gibts hier:
http://www.bikes-lapierre.de/gamme/2017/mtb/enduro/spicy-team-1
Sieht schon besser aus, Rahmenkit gibts auch wieder...

Ich versuche mal den in mein 2014er Spicy:
Cane Creek Double Barrel Inline Climb Switch

Gruß
Scotty


----------



## Amokles (9. Januar 2017)

Ich möchte hier nochmal drauf hinweisen das in die ALU Version vom 14er/15er Spicy ein MonarchPlus völlig problemlos reinpasst. zumindest ab Rahmengröße M Aufwärts


----------



## Flo-mit-W (9. Januar 2017)

Das ist schon klar, das Thema wurde auch länger behandelt, aber da ging es um den Carbon Rahmen.
DB inline CS war auch für mich eine Option. Soll von der Performance her sehr gut sein, nur Setup wohl recht komplex und manche hatten Ausfälle damit. Also nicht ganz so zuverlässig wie ein RS. Aber da kann man auch Glück oder Pech haben.
Hab an meinem neuen Rahmen auch einen und weiß nicht ob ich den, oder den Monarch Plus behalten soll


----------



## Amokles (10. Januar 2017)

Flo-mit-W schrieb:


> Das ist schon klar, das Thema wurde auch länger behandelt, aber da ging es um den Carbon Rahmen.



ich wollte es nur nochmal explizit erwähnen da viele danach suchen und wohlmöglich beim überfliegen des threads irregeführt werden.


----------



## lehugo (13. Januar 2017)

Hi Hi,

Ich überlege mein Bike kostengünstig abzugeben.
Ich wollte daher erst einmal hier nachfragen ob Interesse an einem 

Spicy 516 aus 2012,
mit 
XT Auststattung
Avid Trail 7 Bremsen
extra Zubehör (original Dämpfer, Bash-Guard etc.)
& vielen neuen, sinnvollen Komponenten (Lenker/Pedale/Dämpfer/KindShock Sattelstütze, etc.)

besteht?

Könnt Euch gerne hier oder per PN bei mir melden. Dann kann ich auch gerne ein paar Bilder mitschicken.
Ich komme aus Dortmund, aber auch der Umkreis sollte bei Interesse von Euch kein Problem sein, für ein etwaiges Treffen.

hier ein paar Links:
http://www.redbull.com/de/de/bike/e...tb-enduro-bike-testbericht-lapierre-spicy-516 
http://www.bikeradar.com/gear/categ...s/product/review-lapierre-spicy-516-12-45261/

Die meisten von uns eingefleischten Spicy Fans wissen es ja:
Das 2012er war im Grunde eins der ersten Enduros was eine der heutzutage als modern geltenden Geometrien aufwies. 
Also: flacher Lenkwinkel, kurze Kettenstreben, längerer Radstand...
Ist auch witzig wenn man die Geometrien moderner Enduros mal mit der des 2012 Spicy vergleicht. Große Unterschiede sind da nicht 
Im Grunde war es seiner Zeit voraus und gilt als Vorreiter moderner Enduros.

Preislich habe ich mir irgendetwas zwischen 1300€ und 1500€ vorgestellt. Je nachdem, was letztendlich alles in dem "Paket" enthalten sein sollte und wie gut Euer Verhandlungsgeschick ist.

Grüße und RideOn,
Fabian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pakalolo (16. Januar 2017)

Falls jemand einen 2015 Carbon Rahmen mit Monarch RT3 in Größe M sucht, bitte PN. Paar Gebrauchsspuren vorhanden, aber nix wildes. Preis wird auch privat besprochen. 
Ride on!


----------



## Flo-mit-W (16. Januar 2017)

Dito in XL


----------



## lehugo (6. Februar 2017)

Hi,

Ich wollte einmal kurz darauf hinweisen, dass ich mein Spicy 516, 2012 jetzt im Bikemarkt eingestellt habe:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/903399-lapierre-spicy-516-l

Bei Interesse einfach anschreiben


----------



## GoldenerGott (2. Mai 2017)

Weiß zufällig Jemand, ab wann das 2017'er Spicy Team Ultimate lieferbar ist? Auf der Homepage kann man außer M nichts anwählen und die Größe ist angeblich nicht lagernd. Ich brauche L. Immerhin das Rahmenkit scheint nur in L verfügbar.


----------



## Amokles (6. Mai 2017)

GoldenerGott schrieb:


> Weiß zufällig Jemand, ab wann das 2017'er Spicy Team Ultimate lieferbar ist? Auf der Homepage kann man außer M nichts anwählen und die Größe ist angeblich nicht lagernd. Ich brauche L. Immerhin das Rahmenkit scheint nur in L verfügbar.



Wenn die mal überhaupt noch wiederkommen. Turnusmäßig stellt Lapierre Ende Juni/Anfang Juli schon die neuen Modelle vor, die dann ab Ende September/Anfang Oktober ausgeliefert werden.
Anfang Mai sind die "alten"  meist schon ausverkauft. Ich würde einfach mal ein Paar Lapierre Händler anschreiben ob die es im Laden haben.


----------



## GoldenerGott (6. Mai 2017)

Als ich vor 2 Wochen beim Hibike ein Testbike gefahren bin, hat er nicht erwähnt, dass ich mich mit dem Bestellen beeilen muss. Ich habe aber auch nicht extra nachgefragt, weil ich mir keinen Druck machen lassen will. Die Geometrie, die ich suche, gibt es nicht nur beim Spicy. Allerdings scheinen dieses Jahr sehr viele Leute ein Bike dieser Kategorie zu kaufen. Das Rocky Mountain Slayer ist in L schon weg. Rose Uncle Jimbo in XL auch ausverkauft. YT Capra CF Pro in schwarz erst wieder im September lieferbar....
Aber wenn Lapierre Anfang Juli schon die neuen Bikes vorstellt, muss ich hoffentlich nicht mehr bis August warten, bis sich beim 2017'er ein bisschen was am Preis tut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikehomero (6. Mai 2017)

GoldenerGott schrieb:


> Aber wenn Lapierre Anfang Juli schon die neuen Bikes vorstellt, muss ich hoffentlich nicht mehr bis August warten, bis sich beim 2017'er ein bisschen was am Preis tut.



Oder es ist bald ausverkauft....Sieht dieses Jahr bei ganz vielen Rädern nach frühem Ausverkauf aus. Hab selbst nach einem Trek Slash geschaut und in 18.5 wirds wohl nichts mehr.


----------



## GoldenerGott (6. Mai 2017)

bikehomero schrieb:


> Oder es ist bald ausverkauft....Sieht dieses Jahr bei ganz vielen Rädern nach frühem Ausverkauf aus. Hab selbst nach einem Trek Slash geschaut und in 18.5 wirds wohl nichts mehr.


Letztes Jahr gab es komischerweise jede Menge Angebote ab Mitte Juli. Santa Cruz dann ab Ende August. Man bekommt ja das alte 2016'er Spicy Team auch noch in allen Größen. Da ich das eishock nicht mag und schon boost und metric will, finde ich 4999€ aber nicht so super interessant. Ohne nachgesehen zu haben ist die Geo gleich, gell? Aber ich muss nicht diesen Sommer schon ein neues Bike fahren. Wenn es jetzt nichts wird, hole ich mir halt das 2018'er Model gleich am Anfang der Saison.

Edit 06.05.17: Das Team ist immerhin in M wieder lieferbar. Mal sehen, wann es in L kommt.
Edit 17.07.17: Anfang Juni war es auch in L wieder lieferbar, aber nur für zwei Wochen. Dann wieder nur in M. Andere 2017'er Modelle von Lapierre wurde die letzten Tage ordentlich reduziert. Nicht aber das Spicy Team, auch nicht in M. Dann wird es wohl das 2018'er Modell. Hoffentlich ist es im September schon lieferbar.


----------



## rennaldo (20. Juli 2017)

Hallo,

ich suche Werkzeug und die Lager für mein Lapierre Spicy 916 Modell 2013 Rahmen. Kann mir jemand helfen, wo ich das Zeug finde?

Danke euch.

Grüße
Dirk


----------



## RaceKing (21. Juli 2017)

Bei Hibike findest du alle Ersatzteile mit Bezeichung, falls du die Lager irgendwo günstig herbekommst

Wobei bei mir alle Kugellager die 6902-2RS sind. Ich hab das 2013er Alu Spicy


----------



## rennaldo (21. Juli 2017)

Hi,

gab es das Spicy 916 in Alu? Meins ist Carbon. Sind alle Lager Kugellager? Dachte es wären auch Gleitlager verbaut. Ja bei Hibike war ich schon, aber solange ich nicht weiß, was für Lager ich verbaut habe macht es doch keinen Sinn etwas zu bestellen. Ich sehe schon, ich muss die Lager ausbauen, nachmessen und dann bestellen.

Was bedeutet die Bezeichnung 6902-2RS ? Was steckt hinter den Zahlen und Buchstaben?


Danke Dir

Grüße
Dirk


----------



## rennaldo (21. Juli 2017)

2RS = Lager sind gedichtet!


----------



## RaceKing (21. Juli 2017)

Ich hab das Spicy 516, das ist aus Alu. 6902 hat Außendurchmesser 15mm, Innendurchmesser 10mm und eine Breite von 7mm. Es werden wahrscheinlich die gleichen sein bei dir. Zur Sicherheit schau aber lieber nochmal nach. Du musst ja nur die Schraube abmachen und dann siehst du schon den Dichtring, da steht es drauf.
Hinten in den zwei Lagern sind zwei Gleitlager verbaut, dafür brauchst du auch jeweils zwei Spacer. Bei Hibike heißen die Lager OST Rear Pivot Bushing und die Spacer OST Rear Pivot Spacer. Du brauchst zwei Lager und vier Spacer


----------



## RaceKing (21. Juli 2017)

Ich bin mir gerade auch nicht mehr 100%ig sicher ob tatsächlich überall die gleichen Lager verbaut sind oder in der Wippe nicht doch andere verwendet werden


----------



## rennaldo (21. Juli 2017)

also, 15x24x5 zur Wippe, 28x15x7 über  dem Tretlager, hinten Gleitlager


----------



## rennaldo (22. Juli 2017)

SERVUS,

ich bekomme weder die Schraube vom Gleitlager am Hinterbau nicht raus noch lassen sich die Kugellager gescheiht rauspressen. Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Spicy 916?

Dankeeeeee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Auweh (23. Juli 2017)

Bei meinem Froggy hatten sich die Schrauben am Hinterbau richtig "fest gefressen". Mit mäßiger Gewaltanwendung konnte ich sie dann lockern...ansonsten sprüh etwas WD40 hinten ans Gewinde und lass es einwirken.
Alle Kugellager gingen relativ leicht raus mit so einem "Selbstbau-Einpresswerkzeug" (Lange M8 Schraube, passende Beilagscheiben und Muttern). Du kannst die Lager aber auch mit einem Schraubenzieher + Hammer rausschlagen.


Ersatzteilinfos:
https://www.caratrade.com/shop/pc/viewPrd.asp?idproduct=66079


----------



## rennaldo (23. Juli 2017)

aha, dann muss man die wohl einweichen....ich habe kein e ebene parallele Fläche an den Kugellagern daher ist es schwierig sich ein Werkzeug selbst zu bauen


----------



## rennaldo (23. Juli 2017)

herrje eine Gleitlager Aufnahme ist innen gebrochen. Das wird wohl nichts mehr mit Lager wechseln...


----------



## rennaldo (23. Juli 2017)

:-I


----------



## Auweh (23. Juli 2017)

Ist das am Hinterbau oder der OST link beim Dämpfer?


----------



## rennaldo (23. Juli 2017)

Hinterbau


----------



## Auweh (23. Juli 2017)

Ist das nicht ein Teil von dem Kunststoffspacer?

Teil 16 auf dem PDF.


----------



## rennaldo (23. Juli 2017)

ne die Kunststoff Lager habe ich ausgebaut. Es ist das Aufnahmeauge aus Carbon oder Alu


----------



## Auweh (23. Juli 2017)

Ah..OK. Da musst du dich Wohl oder Übel an einen Lapierre Händler wende, da ein Online- Support quasi nicht vorhanden ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rennaldo (23. Juli 2017)

ist noch Garantie drauf, habe den Händler schon angeschrieben ;-)


----------



## Auweh (23. Juli 2017)

Noch Garantie bei einem 2013er Modell...net schlecht. Ich glaub Lapierre gibt jetzt nur mehr 2 Jahre her.

Naja...Glück im Unglück.


----------



## rennaldo (23. Juli 2017)

ja jetzt nicht mehr aber 2013 für die Top Modelle 5 Jahre


----------



## GoldenerGott (28. Juli 2017)

rennaldo schrieb:


> ja jetzt nicht mehr aber 2013 für die Top Modelle 5 Jahre


?

Im Zusammenhang mit dem Verkauf von LAPIERRE-Fahrrädern werden die CYCLES LAPIERRE-Rahmen im Fall von Fertigungs- oder Materialfehlern binnen einer Dauer von 5 Jahren für starre und gefederte Rahmen garantiert, es sei denn, es handelt sich um das Modell Dirt, für das eine 2-jährige Garantie gewährt wird. Die Rahmen der Modelle DH Und Froggy werden binnen 2 Jahren garantiert. Sämtliche Komponenten, die an den Cycles Lapierre-Fahrrädern montiert werden, werden binnen 2 Jahren garantiert, die Endbearbeitung (Anstrich und Aufkleber) binnen einem Jahr. Für die Modelle des Jahrgangs 2008 und davor beträgt die Garantie für starre Rahmen weiterhin 5 Jahre und die Garantie für gefederte Rahmen 2 Jahre.


----------



## Auweh (28. Juli 2017)

Wieder was gelernt...


----------



## GoldenerGott (31. Juli 2017)

Das 2018'er Spicy soll ab September lieferbar sein, wurde mir heute von Lapierre auf Nachfrage mitgeteilt. Das Team Ultimate 2017 Komplettbike ist somit in L ausverkauft. 
Jedoch scheint es noch/wieder das 2017'er Spicy 527 zu geben. Ich habe eben bei Hibike eines in L bestellt zu reduziertem Preis, so dass ich noch ausreichend Budget habe, die Gabel und die Laufrädern zu tunen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rennaldo (8. August 2017)

woher bekomme ich die Ersatzteile aus dem PDF?

file:///C:/Users/Dirk/Downloads/2013spicy%20(2).pdf


----------



## Auweh (10. August 2017)

Der Link funkt bei mir nicht....

Aber wahrscheinlich beim Händler oder eventuell bei HiBike.


----------



## GoldenerGott (10. August 2017)

Gibt es hier Jemanden, der bereits längere Erfahrung mit dem im 2017'er Spicy 527 verbauten Laufradsatz hat. Formula Naben mit unterschiedlich stabilen Mavic Felgen. Müsste knapp über 2 kg wiegen. Taugen die Naben was? Von der Beschleunigung wird es sicher bessere LRS geben. Die hintere Felge ist mit über 580 g recht schwer. Ich könnte mir aber vorstellen, dass der Unterschied zu einem leichten, aber ausreichend stabilen LRS, wie dem Newmen evolution SL A.30 eher gering ist, weil der das Gewicht hauptsächlich an den Naben und Speichen rausholt. Dessen Felgen wiegen auch 480 g. Wenn ich an dem Lapierre LRS die Nippel gegen ALU tausche, wäre er vielleicht gar nicht schlecht, vorausgesetzt der Freilauf ist gut.

Edit: Erste Probefahrt haben sie hinter sich und wurden sofort ersetzt. Ca. 2150 g + DH Reifen. Beschleunigt richtig zäh. Alleine mit neuem Newmen Evolution SL.A 30 LRS und Tubelessumbau habe ich 1 kg gespart. Das macht sich gleich sehr positiv bemerkbar. Die Michelin Reifen haben aber super Grip. Die bleiben erstmal drauf.


----------



## seb_666 (21. August 2017)

Hi,
bei meinem 2016er Spicy 527 hat sich gestern die Steckachse vom Hinterbau verabschiedet (Klemmung).
Kann ich dort einfach eine Syntace X12 Achse reinschrauben (sprich, passt das vom Gewinde her) oder auf was muss ich neben Länge und Durchmesser noch achten?
Ich finde weder für die verbaute Formula-Achse noch für die Syntace eine Angabe der Gewindesteigung.
Oder habt Ihr Empfehlungen für ne Alternative Achse? Auf den Hebel würd ich gern verzichten, den hab ich notfalls am Multitool...

Viele Grüße,
Sebastian


----------



## bonusheft (21. August 2017)

Die X12 passen nicht, genausowenig wie die Maxle von Rockshox - falsche Gewindesteigung. Zumindest für die 2014er / 2015er Modelle passen z.B. die hier:

Reverse Achse für Shimano E-Thru 12/142mm
DT Swiss RWS E-Thru Schnellspanner 142/12mm

Wird auch weiter oben hier im Thread besprochen (ab #3839)


----------



## seb_666 (21. August 2017)

Besten Dank!
Auf der Lapierre-Seite werden die Achsen sowohl für 2015 als auch 2016 als "LAQR 12-E" bezeichnet - ich schätze dann mal, die sind identisch.

Viele Grüße,
Sebastian

EDIT: Ok, der Witz ist anscheinend die Gewindesteigung - da gibt's bei Syntace wohl M12x1.0, bei Sram M12x1.75 und bei Shimano M12x1.5.
In den Überresten meines Klemmhebels steht dann auch was von "1.5mm", insofern sollten alle Achsen mit 1.5er Steigung passen.


----------



## GoldenerGott (9. Januar 2018)

Liest hier zwar eh kaum Jemand. Aber ich wollt mich mal ausheulen.  Vielleicht hilft es ja auch dem Einen oder Anderen, der auch ein Problemchen mit seinem Spicy hat.
Ich habe Anfang August ein Spicy 527 gekauft. Das Team war nicht mehr lieferbar und ich dachte, das 527 wird so viel schlechter nicht sein und wenn doch, habe ich ja noch Budget zum tunen, da ich es auch noch günstig bekam für 3400 €.

1. Die *Yari RC* hat ab Werk nicht vernünftig funktioniert. Hier im Lyrik/Yari Thread habe ich mich regelrecht mit einigen Leuten angelegt, weil die mir das nicht glauben wollten. Nach 350 km habe ich sie schließlich reklamiert. Sie war dann 4 Wochen weg und Sram hat absolut gar nichts dran gemacht. Ich habe dann, weil ich das schon vermutete, gleich Racingbros Staubabstreifer eingebaut, was eine deutliche Verbesserung war. Fett war auch keines drin. Gut war sie aber immer noch nicht, weshalb ich dann noch AWK nachrüstete, was aber auch nicht viel brachte. Die Funktion war einfach bescheiden. Mit der AWK ließ sich dann zwar die Federwegsnutzung einstellen, aber die Gabel fühlte sich trotzdem noch unkomfortabel an. Dann kamen wieder alle Schlaumeier und erzählten, eine Endurogabel soll doch hoch im Federweg stehen... Ja, aber nicht so. Also baute ich die MST Kartusche ein. Seitdem ist die Gabel perfekt. Steht hoch im Federweg und ist trotzdem komfortabel. Meine Vermutung ist, dass die Dichtungen des original Sealhead Assemblys schlecht gleiten. Jedenfalls fiel mir das im Vergleich zur MST Kartusche direkt auf. Wer hier auch nicht richtig zufrieden ist, sollte mal einen 200h Service machen, oder halt gleich die MST einbauen. Ich bin entzückt. Besser geht wohl aktuell nicht.

2. Ab km 11 hat immer irgend was *geknackt* an dem Bike. Ich dachte zurerst, es wäre das Pressfitlager. War es aber nicht. Die Hinterachse muss ordentlich gefettet werden und mit Schmackes festgezogen werden. Außerdem war bei mir das Schaltauge locker, weil wohl der Mechaniker im Shop beim Check die Schraube nicht versucht hat, mit dem korrekten Drehmoment fester zu ziehen, sondern die Schraube löste und anschließend wieder ohne frische Schraubensicherung eindrehte. So hält das aber nicht. Jetzt ist jedenfalls tatsächlich Ruhe.

3. Kaum war die Gabel von der 4-wöchigen Odyssee zurück, bemerkte ich, dass der Dämpfer (*Super Deluxe RC3*) Luft verliert. Am Anfang fiel das nicht weiter auf. Musste ich halt einmal die Woche nachpumpen. Dann wurde es so matschig, dass ich eh mit meinem alten Bike fuhr. Das war jetzt defekt und ich musste bei Kälte das Spicy nehmen, da verlor der Dämpfer während einer Tour 110 psi von 210 psi. Den Luftkammer-Servicekit hatte ich aber schon zu Hause liegen und habe ihn gestern eingebaut. Die X-Ring Dichtung der Aircan war gequetscht worden beim Einbau. Deshalb war das Ding nicht dicht. Ich habe mir die Reklamation gespart, da ich nach der Erfahrung mit der Yari nicht glaube, dass Sram von sich aus bei einem Produkt einen Service macht. Die tauschen nur aus, wenn was offensichtlich krumm ist. Service ist anscheinend privatsache, auch wenn was nicht korrekt im Werk zusammengesetzt wurde. (Das mögen hier andere anders sehen. Ist mir aber egal. Ich hatte noch nie guten Service von Sram erlebt.) Hätte ja eh wieder 4 Wochen gedauert.

Edit: Ab Werk sind 3 Volumenspacer verbaut. Ich wiege fahrfertig 90 kg. Da reicht ein Volumenspacer, sonst wird der Hinterbau sehr straff und man nutzt nie den kompletten Federweg, wenn man nicht 40% SAG fahren will oder EWS-Racer ist. Mit nur einem Spacer ist der Hinterbau dann echt komfortabel.

4. Die *Sattelstütze*, die mich im Sommer noch begeisterte, da sie deutlich besser und wackelfreier funktionierte als meine Reverb A2, hat mir auf der ersten Kältetour auch Ärger bereitet. Den Grund kenne ich noch nicht. Sie ist ja baugleich mit der *Manitou Jack *und hat eine geschlossene Kartusche drin. Das Absenken funktioniert noch butterweich und schnell. das Ausfahren geht nur noch ganz laaaaangsam. Allerdings auch im warmen Abstellraum. Könnte also ein Druckproblem sein. Ich habe bei der Sattelmontage nicht drauf geachtet, ob da ein Ventil für Luftdruck ist. Ich kann es nur hoffen und sehe heute Abend mal nach. Auf der Unterseite ist nur der Anschluss für den Zug. Service-Manuals gibt es nicht. Falls es nicht an behebbarem Luftdruck liegt, könnt ich das Ding jetzt reklamieren. Aber man weiß ja, was das heißt...
 Jedenfalls werde ich das Bike nicht gleich wieder mitnehmen können.
Nach den 650 km wackelt sie immer noch kein bisschen.

Edit: Die Stütze ist in der Tat nicht zum Eigenservice gedacht. Zum Öffnen bräuchte man Spezialwerkzeug. Das Öffnen führt allerdings auch zum Erlöschen der 2 jährigen Garantie, weshalb ich das gelassen habe. Ich habe es dann mit 2 tropfen Öl versucht, was nach kurzer Einwirkzeit tatsächlich geholfen hat. Geht wieder, wie bisher immer absolut spielfrei. Sie fährt aber langsamer aus, als eine Reverb im warmen Zustand. Bei Kälte gibt sich das vermutlich nichts.

Edit 2: Kartusche war einfach undicht. Die Stütze wurde ausgetauscht. Die neue hält jetzt schon so lange wie die alte und funktioniert noch spielfrei wie am ersten Tag. So kann es weitergehen.


----------



## microbat (10. Januar 2018)

Manchmal ist beim langsamen ausfahren der Sattelstütze auch einfach nur eine zu fest angezogene Sattelstangenklemme schuld.


----------



## GoldenerGott (10. Januar 2018)

Das Öl hat doch nichts gebracht. Nach einem Tag unbenutzt, bleibt sie wieder hängen. Reklamation ist schon raus. 

@topolino 
Sie bleibt auch hängen, wenn der Sattelstützenspanner lose ist. Die Schraube war aber auch nur mit 4Nm angezogen.


----------



## rider1970 (11. Januar 2018)

Oha, da hast du ja wirklich einen Haufen ärger gehabt, mein Spicy damals war wirklich zuverlässig, aber das ist echt übel. Hoffe für dich, das sich das mit der stütze auch möglich schnell klären lässt. 
Bin aber auch etwas überrascht, das Lapierre an einem Rad das reduziert noch 3,4tsd kostet eine Yari verbaut. Ist das der Carbon Rahmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GoldenerGott (11. Januar 2018)

Ja. Ist das 2017‘er Modell. Das wurde ursprünglich nur über den Fachhandel verkauft, weshalb es relativ teuer war. Ich habe das dann nur mit dem im Sommer nicht mehr lieferbaren Team Modell für 5300€ verglichen, das ich eigentlich wollte, wobei ich auf 12-fach keinen Wert lege. Mittlerweile habe ich an dem Bike nur noch Sahneteile dran und bin immer noch unter 5300€. Leider hat es den Haken, dass es länger in der Werkstatt stand, als ich es gefahren bin. Jetzt geht auch noch diese Stütze kaputt und verhagelt mir die Kalkulation, weil ich dann wohl oder übel eine neue Stütze kaufen muss, wenn ich nicht wieder wochenlang auf das Bike verzichten will und zweimal 80 km zum Hibike fahren, wegen der Reklamation. Ich hoffe, ich kann mich mit Hibike wenigstens darauf einigen, nur die Stütze einzusenden.

Edit: Es war ausreichend, die Stütze einzusenden, sogar ohne Hebel. Montag Abend versendet und die Woche drauf am Donnerstag eine komplette neue Stütze erhalten mit allem Drum und Dran. Äußerlich sind nur die Schrauben der Sattelbefestigung geändert. Ich hoffe, sie hält jetzt länger.


----------



## rider1970 (14. Januar 2018)

Ja. ist immer ärgerlich wenns bike in die Werkstatt steht, bei dem was du investiert hast umso mehr...
Hoffe wie gesagt das sich das mit der Stütze kurzfristig klärt für dich, leider muss ich sagen das hibike auch nicht mehr "dasselbe" ist wie noch vor einigen Jahren. Aber Kopf hoch, positiv denken


----------



## DNheimer (15. Januar 2018)

Hi.
Ich fahre nen Spicy 327 von 2015 und bin es gerade ein wenig am aufrüsten.
ich bekomme von nem Kumpel die Tage nen relativ neuen Monarch Plus RC3. Dass der passt hab ich hier quasi durch das Forum erlesen können (Vielen Dank schonmal dafür). Jetzt meine Frage. Ich bräuchte ja noch neue Buchsen für den Einbau oder?
Weiß hier jemand zufällig die Maße, die ich benötige?

Schonmal vielen Dank für die Hilfe.


----------



## Auweh (16. Januar 2018)

Bei meinem 2015er Zesty sind glaube ich 19mm Buchsen M8 verbaut. 
Zesty und Spicy Rahmen sind 2015 baugleich.
....aber wie gesagt ohne Gewähr...


----------



## Stiggihiggi (4. März 2018)

Sevus,hier mal mein fast 8 Jahre altes Spicy.


----------



## rzr1911 (26. März 2018)

Ein Traum der Rahmen, die Geo sagt mir noch immer besser zu, als die meines jetzigen Zesty AM / Spicy aus dem Jahr 2015.


----------



## Stiggihiggi (27. März 2018)

rzr1911 schrieb:


> Ein Traum der Rahmen, die Geo sagt mir noch immer besser zu, als die meines jetzigen Zesty AM / Spicy aus dem Jahr 2015.





rzr1911 schrieb:


> Ein Traum der Rahmen, die Geo sagt mir noch immer besser zu, als die meines jetzigen Zesty AM / Spicy aus dem Jahr 2015.


Ja ein Traum.Und es macht immer noch richtig Spass.Von Tour bis Freeride.


----------



## Vectrafahrer (9. Juni 2018)

Ist 
*Lapierre Spicy 2018 mittlere verision ausverkauft? Internet zeigt haben kein zugrifft. *


----------



## GoldenerGott (10. Juni 2018)

Das Spicy Team Ultimate 2018 gibt es derzeit nur noch in S und M. Für das 527 hat der Link auf der Homepage nicht funktioniert. Schreib am Besten eine E Mail an Lapierre oder rufe an, um zu erfahren, wann es Dein Wunschmodell wieder gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vectrafahrer (11. Juni 2018)

Ist fast alles ausverkauft. Nur team s und m ist lieferbar. Habe mail bekommen von lapierre


----------



## GoldenerGott (12. Juni 2018)

Vectrafahrer schrieb:


> Ist fast alles ausverkauft. Nur team s und m ist lieferbar. Habe mail bekommen von lapierre


Wenn Sie keinen Termin nannten, wann wieder welche reinkommen, wird es erst wieder im Oktober das 2019'er Modell geben. Letztes Jahr bekamen Sie Anfang Mai die letzte Lieferung der 2017'er Modelle, die dann abverkauft wurde. Die nächste Lieferung waren dann die 2018'er Modelle Ende September. Bei Lapierre mus man schnell sein. Im August werden dann die Preise für die Restbestände gesenkt.


----------



## Solemn (18. Juni 2018)

Servus zusammen,

fahre seit 4 Jahren ein Spicy 316 von 2013, hab mir damals von meinem vorherigen Bike das meiste an Parts mitgenommen, Bremsen Laufräder, Sattelstütze. Die Domain ist rausgeflogen und ist aktuell eine 36er Talas Evolution, der Dämpfer noch der orginale. 
Talas wird vermutlich in absehbarer Zeit auf Float umgebaut, spart Gewicht und die Absenkung brauche ich nicht. Außerdem hoffe ich, dass sie dann besser anspricht.
Zu meinem eigentlichen Anliegen: Der Hinterbau kommt mir etwas hölzern vor, habt Ihr eine Empfehlung, was den Dämpfer angeht? Nicht unbedingt ein Coil, Gewichtsmäßig wollte ich eher runter als hoch.
Und: an den Laufrädern würde ich gern ein paar Gramm sparen. Jetzt allerdings einen Satz 26er zu kaufen würde bedeuten, dass ich die auf keinen Fall mitnehmen werde, wenn es doch mal ein neuer Rahmen wird. Hat jemand schonmal versucht, in dem Rahmen ein 27.5er zu fahren? Würde das evtl passen? Und wie sich das fährt wäre dann die nächste Frage  Hab leider kein Achs-mäßig passendes Laufradmaterial in der Nachbarschaft zum testen...

grüße,

Solemn


----------



## GoldenerGott (18. Juni 2018)

27,5" in einem 26" Rahmen fahren ist Murks, selbst wenn es funktionieren würde. Man erhöht sich damit das Tretlager inkl. Schwerpunkt um etwa 12 mm. Das Fahrverhalten des Bikes verschlechtert sich spürbar. Für ein neues Bike in 2 Jahren kannst Du so einen LRS auch vergessen, weil die neuen Bikes spätestens in 2 Jahren alle Boost haben werden.
Ich würde mir das überlegen, wie lange Du das Bike noch fahren willst. Vielleicht tut es der alte LRS noch für die Zeit. Oder Du suchst im Bikemarkt einen gebrauchten LRS. Da darf man dann aber keinen perfekten Rundlauf erwarten. Für recht wenig Geld kann man auch den alten LRS erleichtern, wenn er keine Alu-Nippel und DD-Speichen hat. Kostet aber auch schon gut 80€ und man muss es selbst machen können. Das Hauptgewicht steckt aber natürlich in den Felgen und Naben. An den Naben merkt man das Gewicht aber nicht. Da kann man es verschmerzen.

Mit dem Dämpfer ist es auch so eine Sache. Fast alle neuen Bikes haben metrisches Einbaumaß. Der wird also zu 99% nicht in ein neues Bike passen, kostet aber richtig Kohle, wenn er eine deutliche Verbesserung sein soll. Lieber sparen und in 2-3 Jahren ein Komplettbike neu kaufen.

Ein DVO Topas kostet etwa 480€, dazu ein guter LRS für wenigstens 400 € und Du hast schon die ersten 880 € für ein neues Bike zusammen. Das Spicy 527 war letztes Jahr Ende Juli nochmal lieferbar und kostete dann kurz darauf im Lapierre Onlineshop 3400 €. Das 2018'er Modell kommt ja vielleicht auch nochmal rein. Damit hat man dann eine sehr gute und aktuelle Basis an der man zunächst nichts ändern muss.


----------



## Solemn (18. Juni 2018)

Valide Punkte, v.a. bzgl des Dämpfers. Da hatte ich eher in Richtung Bikemarkt geschielt, wenn mal was günstiges rumläuft was mehr Performance bringt. Hatte ich mit der Talas seinerzeit auch so gemacht und das ging ganz gut.
An den Laufrädern würde ich so wie sie sind nichts ändern, handgebaut, stabil wie kein anderes das ich je hatte. Seit 7 Jahren nicht einmal nötig gewesen zu zentrieren. Aber halt relativ schwer mit EN521 Felgen auf Hope Naben.
Deswegen die Überlegung, wieder nen schönen Satz bauen lassen und evtl im nächsten weiterverwenden, Serienmäßig ist da ja meistens nicht so das gelbe vom Ei verbaut (zumindest in erschwinglichen Komplett-Bikes). Aber wenn's nix is von der Geometrie, macht das ja auch keinen Sinn...

Was aber ziemlich sicher ist: Ein Spicy wird das nächste nicht mehr, die Rahmen sind mittlerweile so dermaßen hässlich...  Auch wenn sich das 2013er genial fährt... 

Solemn


----------



## san_andreas (18. Juni 2018)

Laufradsätze gibts doch auch gute im Bikemarkt, habe da keine negativen Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GoldenerGott (18. Juni 2018)

Solemn schrieb:


> Was aber ziemlich sicher ist: Ein Spicy wird das nächste nicht mehr, die Rahmen sind mittlerweile so dermaßen hässlich...  Auch wenn sich das 2013er genial fährt...
> 
> Solemn



Eine weit verbreitete Meinung hier im Forum. Ändert aber nichts dran, dass es ein hammer Bike ist. Ich bin auch nicht der einzige, der es so sieht, sonst könnte man die Dinger nämlich jederzeit problemlos kaufen. Die sind aber immer ruck zuck vergriffen in den gängigen Größen.


----------



## Solemn (18. Juni 2018)

Vllt lass ich mich ja doch mal zu einer Testfahrt hinreißen, da müsste es allerdings echt beeindruckend sein, um den Buckel wettzumachen.
Find ich persönlich schade, die alten Rahmen haben mir echt gefallen, optisch und vom Fahrverhalten her. Deswegen hab ich's ja auch noch


----------



## GoldenerGott (19. Juni 2018)

Solemn schrieb:


> Vllt lass ich mich ja doch mal zu einer Testfahrt hinreißen, da müsste es allerdings echt beeindruckend sein, um den Buckel wettzumachen.
> Find ich persönlich schade, die alten Rahmen haben mir echt gefallen, optisch und vom Fahrverhalten her. Deswegen hab ich's ja auch noch


Wenn man drauf sitzt, sieht man den Buckel nicht.  Dann merkt man nur die (jedenfalls für mich) perfekte Sitzposition. Ich fand nur schade, dass es die käuflichen Spicys nur in 3-Farb-Lackierung gibt, obwohl die EWS-Bikes immer nur zwei Farben haben, was besser aussieht.
Das gebashe wegen dem Buckel gibt es nur hier im Forum. Auf dem Trail bekommt man keine negative Rückmeldung. Vielleicht auch, weil den Leuten dann auffällt, dass sie mit ihren Tyees, Capras und Strives ziemliche Allerweltsbikes fahren, mit denen man sich nicht von der Masse abheben kann. Ein Santa Cruz oder Yeti können sich ja dann doch nur die Wenigsten leisten. Aber das muss Jeder selbst wissen, wo er Prioritäten setzt.


----------



## bencoock (2. Juli 2018)

hallo hab mal eine frage wo bekomm ich eine neue schwinge für das spicy 327 bj 16


----------



## GoldenerGott (3. Juli 2018)

Bei einem Lapierre Händler. Die sind auf der Homepage verzeichnet.


----------



## Bartmikel (8. März 2019)

Hi! Ich schreibe aus Spanien, tut mir leid für die Sprache; Ich benutze den Übersetzer

Ein Freund hat eine Spicy 2016 527, die beim Treten hart knirscht und wir finden nicht, woher der Lärm kommt.

Kennen Sie einen kritischen Punkt?

Danke

Wenn mir jemand per E-Mail antworten möchte (da ich dieses Forum normalerweise nicht betrete), schätze ich es.

[email protected]


----------



## tfdelacruz (17. Juni 2019)




----------



## Stresshormon (18. Juni 2019)

tfdelacruz schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 874997


Welche Größe ist das?

Gruß


----------



## GoldenerGott (18. Juni 2019)

Da im Verein nicht viele Lapierre fahren schätze ich, es ist das, auf dem ich schon mal 3 m gefahren bin. Dann ist es L.


----------



## tfdelacruz (18. Juni 2019)

Größe Medium, 29" Laufräder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GoldenerGott (18. Juni 2019)

tfdelacruz schrieb:


> Größe Medium, 29" Laufräder


Hallo, dann haben wir uns noch nicht kennengelernt. Fährst Du mit nach Sölden?


----------



## tfdelacruz (18. Juni 2019)

Ich denke wir haben uns bestimmt schon kennengelernt, nur kennst du das Rad noch nicht...! 
Mach das Bild mal groß und schau in den Bereich an dem du die Trinkflsche montieren kannst, evtl. kommst du dann drauf.


----------



## GoldenerGott (18. Juni 2019)

tfdelacruz schrieb:


> Ich denke wir haben uns bestimmt schon kennengelernt, nur kennst du das Rad noch nicht...!
> Mach das Bild mal groß und schau in den Bereich an dem du die Trinkflsche montieren kannst, evtl. kommst du dann drauf.


Yep. Du fährst auf jeden Fall M.


----------



## CHRI5T (3. Oktober 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

ich suche auf diesem Wege ein 2011er Spicy 916 oder ein 2012er Spicy 516.
Beide jeweils in L.

Ich nehme am liebsten ein Rahmenset.
Aber auch komplett wäre ein Gespräch wert.
Wer mal was anderes ausprobieren möchte, könnte von mir ein Ransom, ebenfalls in L haben.
Ich habe zwei Ransom zum ausprobieren da und man würde idealerweise einfach den Rahmen tauschen. (swap)

Gruß und Dank,

Chris


----------



## Paddyzippo1982 (6. Oktober 2019)

das ist mein einstieg in die Fully welt  gebraucht gekauft und bis jetzt Spritzschutz und meine Sattel dran gemacht....
lack ist leider nimmer der beste aber hat ja schon paar jährchen aufm Buckel


----------



## volt (28. Oktober 2019)

Hello,
If anyone is interested or looking for a new Spicy, I have a brand new, never ridden, never assembled 2018 Spicy Team Ultimate frame in size M for sale.
Sorry, my german is pretty nonexistent, so therefore message in english.


----------



## GoldenerGott (7. November 2019)

Kleiner Life Hack für die 2017'er und 2018'er Spicys, wie im Beitrag vorher bebildert. Die hintere Steckachse, jedenfalls an meinem Spicy, hat sich gerne gelöst auf harten Touren oder nach längeren einfachen Touren. Man hört dann ein Knacken bei jedem Tritt. Zieht man die Achse wieder fest, knackt nichts mehr.
Endgültig Ruhe hat man, wenn man eine U-Scheibe unterlegt. Dann löst sich die Achse nicht mehr.


----------



## Taxoffice! (8. November 2019)

Moin Spicy Fahrer,
weiß jemand, ob ein 230x65mm Dämpfer in ein 2018er Spicy passt. Original ist ja ein Dämpfer mit 60mm Hub verbaut. Danke 

Viele Grüße


----------



## GoldenerGott (8. November 2019)

Original hat der Dämpfer 57,5 mm Hub. Der längere Dämpfer passt zwar. Es müssten dann so 190 mm Federweg zur Verfügung stehen. Vernünftig nutzbar werden die letzten 20 mm aber nicht sein, da in in diesem Bereich der Pedalrückschlag sehr stark wird.
Kannst Du selbst ausprobieren. Einfach mal den Dämpfer ausbauen und abmessen, wie weit der Hinterbau mit 65 mm Hub einfedern würde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haywood_Jablome (20. Mai 2020)

Ich bin beim Keller ausräumen auf ein fast komplettes Lagerkit für ein 2008er Spicy 516 (rote Lager) gestossen, das ich gerne verschenken würde. Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere habe ich ein Lager am Dämpfer getauscht, bevor mir das Rad geklaut wurde. Falls noch irgendwo noch so ein Spicy rumfährt, würde ich mich freuen etwas zur Lebenserhaltung beitragen zu können, das war echt ein tolles Bike!
Ach ja, ein RockShox Monarch Plus Dämpfer liegt auch noch rum...


----------



## edcinson (25. Mai 2020)

Hallo ich bin auf der Suche nach Ersatzteilen für mein Spicy. Ich brauch eine andere Kettenstrebenschwinge da meine gebrochen ist. Wenn jemand noch teile hätte würd ich mich freuen. Grüße


----------



## Solemn (3. Juni 2020)

Hi zusammen,

bin grade an der Planung, mein 2013er Spicy 316 von 2x10 auf 1x12 umzubauen. Jetzt stellt sich raus, dass Shimano bei 12-fach keine DirectMount Schlatwerke mehr hat. 
Weiß jemand, ob für den Rahmen ein Schaltauge zu bekommen ist, das auch "herkömmliche" Schaltwerke aufnimmt?  

Solemn


----------



## GoldenerGott (3. Juni 2020)

Solemn schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> bin grade an der Planung, mein 2013er Spicy 316 von 2x10 auf 1x12 umzubauen. Jetzt stellt sich raus, dass Shimano bei 12-fach keine DirectMount Schlatwerke mehr hat.
> Weiß jemand, ob für den Rahmen ein Schaltauge zu bekommen ist, das auch "herkömmliche" Schaltwerke aufnimmt?
> ...


Bei Schaltauge.de würde ich mal nachfragen. Wenn es da nichts gibt, kann man eventuell selbst mal auf Aliexpress nachforschen. Da gibt es Läden, die eine große Auswahl anbieten. Vielleicht ist da was dabei. Ist halt mühsam, weil man da nicht nach Lapierre suchen kann, sondern nach den Bildern gehen muss.
Alternativ gibt es natürlich noch 11-fach Schaltwerke, die Directmount unterstützen. Die gehen meist auch bis 50 Zähne, auch wenn vielleicht nur 46 Zähne im Datenblatt stehen. 11-fach hat das gleiche Übersetzungsverhältnis wie 12-fach. Übrigens auch gleich wie Sram.


----------



## Solemn (7. Juni 2020)

Hi,

Unterscheidet sich der Hinterbau vom 916er (außer, dass er Carbon ist) vom 316er?
Ich habe bei HiBike Katalogseiten von LP gefunden, das 916er hatte ein anderes Schaltauge, und würde ursprünglich mit X0 Schaltwerk verkauft (das 02013129 ist vom 916, das 02103127 von 316/516). Das könnte also passen. Vom Bild her sieht's gar nicht so schlecht aus. Aber halt nur, wenn, die Aufnahme am Hinterbau die gleiche ist...


----------



## Solemn (18. Juni 2020)

So, ich hab das einfach mal ausprobiert. 
Das Marwi GH-223 gibt's für nen 10er mit Versand, das ist das passende für den 916er. Passt von den Bohrungen und dürfte auch für Standard-Mount des Schaltwerks die richtigen Maße haben. Hab nur die alten Schrauben vom Schaltauge genommen, die waren länger als die mitgelieferten.
Sobald ich die alte Kassette vom Freilauf bekommen haben, kann ich sagen, ob wirklich alles zusammen passt.
Scheint aber, als könnte man dem alten Eisen noch ein bisschen neues Leben einhauchen.


Solemn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (18. Juni 2020)

Das ist doch top !


----------



## GoldenerGott (18. Juni 2020)

Supi. Das passt sogar noch an meinem 2017'er Spicy und kostet hier deutlich weniger als bei Hibike.








						Schaltauge GH-223 - Fahrrad Ausfallende mit Schraubensatz für Lapierre
					

Original Union Schaltauge   Ein kleines und unscheinbares aber wichtiges Bauteil am Fahrrad ist das Schaltauge. Diese Komponenten schützt den Rahmen vor…




					www.taylor-wheels.de


----------



## martinjenni (22. Juni 2020)

Hallo, habe gerade bei einem Sturz die Kettenstrebe meines Spicy aus 2009 zerstört. Bin auf der Suche nach einem Ersatzteil. Ich denke es könnte auch die Strebe eines 2008 passen. Bei 2010 bin ich mir weniger sicher.
Vielen Dank.


----------



## Solemn (3. Juli 2020)

Es wird...
der 1x12 Umbau ist vollbracht, sieht ganz gut aus, lässt sich auf erster Runde auch ganz sauber schalten. Allerdings hatten sich meine Bremsbeläge final verabschiedet, deshalb war keine wirkliche Tour machbar. 

Dafür kam in der Zwischenzeit meine OneUp Dropper mit 210mm. Ist für den Rahmen und meine Körpergröße aber grenzwertig. Die Zugeinführung ins Sattelrohr ist viel zu hoch, da sie Stütze mit zwei Shims (190mm Hub) ziemlich genau 1mm Luft über dem Anlötteil innen hat. 
Also den Zug durch's Unterrohr, über's Tretlager ins Sattelrohr gezogen. Macht keinen Spaß, funktioniert aber. 
Leider noch keine Testfahrt möglich, da ich mittlerweile eine medizinisch verordnete Zwangspause einlegen muss. Also mal Gabel und Dämpfer zum Service, die haben das auch nötig
Dafür komme ich jetzt auf andere dumme Gedanken.

Wenn ich das richtig gefunden habe, hat der Dämpfer 216x63 Einbaumaß, richtig? 
Welcher Dämpfer macht sich denn mit dem Hinterbau vom Spicy gut als Ersatz für den Float Evo CTD? Der gewinnt ja nu nicht unbedingt einen Pokal... 

(wird teuer, wenn man nicht auf's Bike, sondern nur schrauben darf... )

Solemn


----------



## GoldenerGott (3. Juli 2020)

Solemn schrieb:


> Es wird...
> der 1x12 Umbau ist vollbracht, sieht ganz gut aus, lässt sich auf erster Runde auch ganz sauber schalten. Allerdings hatten sich meine Bremsbeläge final verabschiedet, deshalb war keine wirkliche Tour machbar.
> 
> Dafür kam in der Zwischenzeit meine OneUp Dropper mit 210mm. Ist für den Rahmen und meine Körpergröße aber grenzwertig. Die Zugeinführung ins Sattelrohr ist viel zu hoch, da sie Stütze mit zwei Shims (190mm Hub) ziemlich genau 1mm Luft über dem Anlötteil innen hat.
> ...


Das ist ne Preisfrage. Viel hilft viel. Stellt sich aber die Frage, ob man einen Luxusdämpfer braucht? Aktuell sind wieder einige Dämpfer im Ausverkauf. Da schaut man sich um und prüft, wenn man was schönes gefunden hat, ob der in den Rahmen passt.
Ich kann da keinen empfehlen oder abraten, weil ich im Spicy 230x57,5 mm habe. Da kann ich immerhin sagen, dass ein RS Super Deluxe RC3 eine schlechte Zugstufe hat und auch verbesserungsfähige Druckstufe. Im Originalstup hat er mir nicht gefallen, weshalb ich ihn tunen gelassen habe bei MST. Ich glaube wenn  man eh neu kauft, wäre ein Fox Factory Dämpfer die bessere Wahl. Vielleicht noch DVO, wenn es nicht ganz so teuer sein soll. Das ist halt super teuer. 12-fach Schaltung + neuer Dämpfer und vielleicht fällt Dir noch was ein und schon hättest Du fast ein neues Bike bekommen.


----------



## Solemn (3. Juli 2020)

Die Überlegung kam mir natürlich auch schon... wobei da schon noch viel Luft ist zum neuen Bike.
Und der Dämpfer muss ja nicht unbedingt ein neuer sein, im Bikemarkt hier sind ja durchaus welche dabei, die für wenig mehr als das, was der Service kostet über'n Tisch gehen sollen. 
Aber nein, ein Oehlins muss es nicht sein


----------



## GoldenerGott (3. Juli 2020)

Solemn schrieb:


> Die Überlegung kam mir natürlich auch schon... wobei da schon noch viel Luft ist zum neuen Bike.
> Und der Dämpfer muss ja nicht unbedingt ein neuer sein, im Bikemarkt hier sind ja durchaus welche dabei, die für wenig mehr als das, was der Service kostet über'n Tisch gehen sollen.
> Aber nein, ein Oehlins muss es nicht sein


Bei den gebrauchten Dämpfern kannst Du aber auch direkt die 130 € für einen Service drauf rechnen, oder glaubst Du die machen vor dem Verkauf mehr als 1 ml Schmieröl in die Luftkammer, damit es gut aussieht?

Der wäre aber prinzipell interessant. MST holt wirklich mehr aus dem Dämpfer raus:





__





						Dämpfer: 745 Angebote auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de
					

Dämpfer ➤ neu & gebraucht ➤ kaufen und verkaufen auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de ➤ Riesige Auswahl - gute Preise ➤ aktuell 745 Artikel online




					bikemarkt.mtb-news.de


----------



## spicy-doc (11. November 2020)

Hi 
Ich such eine Hohlachse Hinterrad für mein Spicy 316 von 2011.  Die Alte ist ohne Fremdeinwirkung gebrochen....


----------



## Runner_80 (2. Dezember 2020)

Hallo,
weiß jemand welche Lager im Hinterbau verbaut sind ?
Gibt es irgendwo eine Teileliste ?

Lapierre Spicy 516 2013

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Solemn (2. Dezember 2020)

Bevor es mich verlassen hat, hatte ich grade die sechs Lager vorne getauscht, also Drehpunkt unten und die beiden an der Dämpfer Aufnahme.  Ich hatte insgesamt vier mal 6802 2RS und zwei mal 6902 2RS verbaut. 
war kein wirklich großer Aufwand mit Fön und TK Fach ließen die sich fast mit der Hand "einpressen"...

Solemn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GoldenerGott (3. Dezember 2020)

Kältespray. Dein Freund und Helfer beim Lager Ausschlagen.


----------



## cabblers (28. Januar 2021)

Ich überlege mir ein Lapierre Spicy Fit 5.0 zuzulegen. Gibt es dazu positive / negative Erfahrungen? wie fährt sich das bike denn auf gemäßigteren Trails? Ich steige von einem Commencal meta AM V3 um.
Danke schonmal !


----------



## GoldenerGott (29. Januar 2021)

cabblers schrieb:


> Ich überlege mir ein Lapierre Spicy Fit 5.0 zuzulegen. Gibt es dazu positive / negative Erfahrungen? wie fährt sich das bike denn auf gemäßigteren Trails? Ich steige von einem Commencal meta AM V3 um.
> Danke schonmal !


Ich habe ja noch das alte Spicy, das ist viel leichter. Das Fit 5.0 wiegt halt 15 kg. Es gibt Leute, die behaupten, das Gewicht wäre egal. Stimmt bis zu einem gewissen Punkt, wenn man fast nur bergab fährt. Wenn man das Bike eher als Trailbike mit Federwegsreserven will, ist es halt zu schwer. Mindestens die Laufräder müsstest Du ersetzen. Die Sattelstütze wird eh spätestens im zweiten Winter den Geist aufgeben. Ich konnte bei meinem Spicy 527 mit ähnlichem LRS aber 27,5“ über 1 kg einsparen, als ich ihn gegen einen Newmen ersetzte und tubeless aufbaute mit Maxxis EXO Reifen, die mir genügen. Immerhin verbauen sie mittlerweile leichtere Naben. Fastace ist ein chinesischer Hersteller. Die Mavic Felgen sind aber schwer, kombiniert mit Messingnippel ein sehr billiger LRS. Für LRS und Stütze wirst Du also nochmal 1000€ in die Hand nehmen müssen. Ich würde eher das 8.0 nehmen, oder ein Zesty für Trails, wenn man auf den Federweg verzichten kann.


----------



## cabblers (29. Januar 2021)

GoldenerGott schrieb:


> Ich habe ja noch das alte Spicy, das ist viel leichter. Das Fit 5.0 wiegt halt 15 kg. Es gibt Leute, die behaupten, das Gewicht wäre egal. Stimmt bis zu einem gewissen Punkt, wenn man fast nur bergab fährt. Wenn man das Bike eher als Trailbike mit Federwegsreserven will, ist es halt zu schwer. Mindestens die Laufräder müsstest Du ersetzen. Die Sattelstütze wird eh spätestens im zweiten Winter den Geist aufgeben. Ich konnte bei meinem Spicy 527 mit ähnlichem LRS aber 27,5“ über 1 kg einsparen, als ich ihn gegen einen Newmen ersetzte und tubeless aufbaute mit Maxxis EXO Reifen, die mir genügen. Immerhin verbauen sie mittlerweile leichtere Naben. Fastace ist ein chinesischer Hersteller. Die Mavic Felgen sind aber schwer, kombiniert mit Messingnippel ein sehr billiger LRS. Für LRS und Stütze wirst Du also nochmal 1000€ in die Hand nehmen müssen. Ich würde eher das 8.0 nehmen, oder ein Zesty für Trails, wenn man auf den Federweg verzichten kann.


Danke für die schnelle Antwort! dann würde ich fast gleich zum 8.0 greifen. Wie sieht es den mit Ersatzteilversorgung und service aus? Erreicht man das am besten über den Fachhändler oder bei Lapierre?


----------



## GoldenerGott (29. Januar 2021)

Nur über den Fachhändler. Ich hatte mal eine Frage an den Support bei Lapierre direkt gestellt, wegen der Sattelstütze. Die haben mich direkt weiter zu einem Händler verwiesen.
Ist gerade für mich blöd, weil Lapierre vor 2 Jahren verkauft wurde und mein Händler seitdem kein Lapierre mehr führt und auch keinen Service mehr macht. Aber bisher funktioniert alles ganz gut und der Rahmen scheint zu halten. Nächstes Jahr sind 5 Jahre Garantie dann eh rum. Das 2019er Spicy hat ein Bekannter von mir, der damit auch sehr zufrieden ist.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (23. Juni 2021)

Was hat das ab 2019 Spicy denn für eine EBL/Dämpfereinbaumaße?

Trunnion 205x60

Sattelschützeneinschub:

in L: nur 22cm

ISCG-Aufnahme:

KEINE - "dafür den Kofferraum"

Geometrie:










Die Website ist ja extrem "schlank", nur die nötigsten Infos für Casual-Mofakäufer aka Muttis.





						Spicy Fit Team Ultimate | 2020 | Lapierre Bikes
					

Entwickelt mit den besten Fahrern des Sports, Top-Ergebnisse für das Spicy Fit Team bei den Enduro World Series. Jetzt auch für Sie – schauen Sie nach!




					www.lapierrebikes.com
				



https://www.lapierrebikes.com/de-de/search/?query=spicy 



Spoiler



Frame SPICY FIT FULL CARBON ULTIMATE 170mm (27.5), 160mm (29) travel PRESSFIT, BOOST, METRIC, THRU AXLE
Gabel ROCKSHOX LYRIK ULTIMATE RCT3 CHARGER 2 BOOST 15x110 170MM (27.5), 160MM (29) (SIGNATURES SERIE GLOSSY RED)
Stoßdämpfer ROCKSHOX SUPER DELUXE COIL ULTIMATE RCT TRUNNION 205*60(29'') 205*65 (27,5'')
Schaltwerk SRAM X01 AXS EAGLE CARBON 12SPD
Kurbelgarnitur SRAM DESCENDANT CARBON EAGLE BOOST148 DUB 12SPD. 170/32T (S), 170/34T (M 27.5"), 170/32T (M 29"), 175/32 (L, XL)
Bodenlager DUB PRESS FIT MTB 92
Kassette SRAM XG1275 EAGLE 10-50 12SPD
Kette SRAM GX EAGLE 12SPD
Bremse SRAM G2 RSC
Discs SRAM CENTERLINE ROUNDED 200/200
Shifters / Hebel SRAM X01 AXS EAGLE MATCHMAKER 12SPD
Steuersatz FSA ORBIT ZERO STACK + ANGLESET 0.5Â°
Lenker RACEFACE SIXC CARBON 20MM RISE 785MM (Silver / White logo)
Griffe LP Grips ''FIT'', (Size Small on 27,5'' / Size Large on 29'')
Vorbau LP FULL CNC 0Â° 35MM (S, M, L), 45MM (XL)
Sattelstütze REVERB AXS 31.6mm 100mm (S), 125mm (M), 150(L/XL) Travel
Sattel Lapierre by Velo
Laufradsatz LAPIERRE AM CARBON 27.5x30c (27,5") 29x30c (29"), BOOST, XD DRIVER
Reifen MAXXIS MINION DHF 2,50WT / DHR II 2,40WT 120TPI 3C Maxxterra EXO+ TR (27,5" & 29")
Pedalen NW-91K
Gewichtung 14,1 kg (27.5") / 14,2 kg (29")



Und kann das stimmen? In L?!








						Vive la France: Lapierre Spicy 6.9 CF im Kurz-Check
					

Mit dem Lapierre Spicy gibt es im Bikepark keine Ausreden mehr: Das Super-Enduro in 29 Zoll fährt ausgeglichen und verspielt.




					www.bike-magazin.de
				



"Überraschung im FREERIDE-Labor: Der Reach ist ganze 20 Millimeter kürzer als von den Franzosen angegeben. 445 Millimeter zeigt der Laser-Prüfsensor an."


Mehr Tests:








						Lapierre Spicy Team Ultimate (2019) first ride review
					

French enduro sled with dual personality




					www.bikeradar.com
				




https://www.singletracks.com/mtb-gear/an-ever-so-spicy-race-bike-from-lapierre-in-for-test/









						Lapierre Spicy Team von Nico Vouilloz im Test – Volle Kontrolle in jeder Situation
					

Dieses Bike schreit nach Racing! Hand Guards, Prototypen-Downhill-Reifen, Custom-Griffe und vieles mehr lassen das Lapierre Spicy von Bike-Legende Nico Vouilloz schon im Stand verdammt schnell aussehen. Wir waren mehr als gespannt, wie sich dieses Bike im Test schlägt!




					enduro-mtb.com
				












						Lapierre Spicy Team Ultimate 2019 Test
					

Das brandneue Lapierre Spicy Team Ultimate 2019 hat es nicht leicht. Sein Vorgänger hat bereits absolut überzeugt – es tritt in richtig große Fußstapfen.




					enduro-mtb.com
				





"Bikechecks":








						Bike Check: Comparing Isabeau Courdurier and Adrien Dailly's Lapierre Spicys - EWS Zermatt 2020 - Pinkbike
					

Two of the fastest racers on the EWS circuit - how do their setups compare?




					www.pinkbike.com
				












						Bike Check: Adrien Dailly's Beefed-Up, DH-Ready Lapierre Spicy - Pinkbike
					

A slackened out, 185mm travel, mullet Lapierre Spicy




					www.pinkbike.com
				












						Bike Check: Adrien Dailly's Lapierre Spicy - Pinkbike
					

Adrien Dailly gets an all-new version of his Lapierre Spicy race bike to welcome him back after eight tough months and many surgeries.




					www.pinkbike.com
				












						Bike Check: Isabeau Courdurier's Lapierre Spicy Team - Pinkbike
					

Take a look at the bike Isabeau will be on once racing resumes.




					www.pinkbike.com


----------



## cabblers (23. Juni 2021)

JohSch schrieb:


> Und kann das stimmen? In L?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich habe mir inzwischen das 8.0 Spicy zugelegt und finde das Bike sehr geil. Zwei Ausnahmen, die ich ändern werde:

1. Die FOX FIT4 Kartusche fliegt raus, weil ich sie nicht gut abgestimmt bekomme. 
2. Die SWISS Ratchet Technologie erlaubt mit einem Umrüstkit einen kleineren Eingriffswinkel- hier werde ich etwas probieren, da mich der sehr große Eingriffswinkel schon stört

Was richtig stört: Ich habe mir innerhalb zwei Wochen Urlaub 6!! Platten eingefahren, bin bisher mit Schlauch gefahren und man ist mit der gelieferten Reifen / Felgen Kombination gezwungen, Tubeless zu fahren.

Zu der Frage bzgl. des Reachs: Mir kommt das Lapierre auch nicht mega lang vor, ohne genau Maße abgenommen zu haben. Es ist auf jeden fall ein sehr potentes Enduro.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (1. Juli 2021)

https://www.instagram.com/p/CPfMdiGBy2n/
		













						Fresh! Die neue FREERIDE liegt am Kiosk
					

Die neue FREERIDE liegt ab 19. Mai am Kiosk: Enduros ++ BigBikes ++ Bremsen ++ Kilian Bron ++ Enduro-Spezial ++ Report: Trail legalisieren ++ Fest Series ++ Fahrtechnik ++ Schladming ++




					www.bike-magazin.de


----------

